# Softcups



## amanda09

I just ordered these from www.early-pregnancy-tests.com, and was wondering if any of you ladies have tried these? The reviews I read are really good! they say they have gotten pregnant after using these in the 1st month!


----------



## Ollieburger

Hi didn't want to read and run, but I have no idea what they are. I'll wait with antipcipation to find out. x


----------



## muffin

ive never heard of them but im intrigued!anything that helps a BFP and im game!!you going to order any???


----------



## Ollieburger

I think it'll depend what they are


----------



## amanda09

Softcup fertility success stories are now so commonplace that Instead has filed for FDA clearance to officially market the Softcups as a conception aid.

Better yet, Softcups are "body friendly and body safe." They have been tested for biocompatibility and are hypoallergenic. In the over ten years that the product has been on the market, there have been no reported incidences of Toxic Shock Syndrome. Instead Softcups are made entirely of hypoallergenic, non-toxic, non-irritating, non-absorbent materials that have been used for more than 20 years in the health care profession. And the Softcups have no irritating latex.

The Softcup by Instead was originally designed as an innovative "no strings" and "no wings" alternative to traditional forms of feminine protection. Yet, it was the trying-to-conceive community who first used the Softcup as a preconception fertility aid.

According to Instead, the makers of the Softcup, trying-to-conceive (TTC) couples were "seeking a simple and affordable option before going to more extreme treatments. [These couples] discovered that the Softcup could be inserted immediately after intercourse to promote conception - and they had amazing success stories to prove it.

As a fertility aid, the rationale behind the Softcup is simple: Following lovemaking, the Softcup is used as a reservoir to hold semen and sperm close to the cervix. The cervix is the channel that sperm must pass through to reach the uterus and fertilize the egg. Thus, the Softcup may work as a fertility aid by helping pool sperm around the cervix.


----------



## Tulip

From what I've heard they're essentially mooncups - they sit inside you to catch menstruation instead of using tampons. The idea of a mooncup is to be re-used and environmentally-friendly. But the softcups are single-use only. 

The idea TTC-wise is to keep the swimmers close to the cervix and therefore avoid wastage/leakage!


----------



## stephx

Ohh what a good idea :) 

May have to get me some!

xx


----------



## baby1moretime

I got this too although no BFP as yet but great having no more wet patch!! LOL
:hugs:


----------



## banana1011

no more wet patch! ha!

Um, so, I'm not sure how I feel about sticking a mini-tub up in there to a) catch AF b)keep the swimmers in the shallow end per say. But, perhaps it'd give them a whirl...for both a) & b). We'll see if my mind opens a little more to them.


----------



## ryder

interesting!!! is this the same as a diva cup??


----------



## TTCNumber2

I used them this cycle.

I'll see if it succeeds later this month. I loved not worrying about leakage even if it didn't though, and I will be using them again. They aren't nearly as scary as they look and a total breeze to insert.

I bought mine at Walgreens and they were a bit cheaper, 14 for $9.


----------



## Zipp

Good on ya, I've been looking at these for a while but I wasn't sure about the logistics of using them as they look a wee big on the large side. There have been other threads though that say they are really easy to use. fingers x they do the trick for you.
x


----------



## mrphyemma

I would be intrigued to find out how many BFP's we get on here from Soft cup users !!!!


----------



## peekaboo

I used one this month after BDing on day14 (which hopefully was OV day). We BDed in the morning, I laid on my back for about 15 mins then put the cup in and got on with the rest of my day!! There was still a bit of leakage (which must have slipped round the side of the cup as I put it in) but overall much better than not using one. I just hope it brings me my BFP now!! x


----------



## Sparklestar

I'm going to buy some!! hehe i'm sure my Oh will be pleased :)


----------



## Drazic<3

Can you not just use a mooncup for the same idea, but cheaper as it is reusable? Don't quote me on it as I don't know - but these just seem like a disposable version of the same thing?


----------



## JIGGY

baby1moretime said:


> I got this too although no BFP as yet but great having no more wet patch!! LOL
> :hugs:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
thts classic :) (no more wet patch )


----------



## peekaboo

I've just noticed that TTCNumber2's status thing shows she's expecting now after using a softcup! Congrats!! Do you think it was the softcup that did it???

I used one too so hoping it worked for me too. Does anyone else have any success stories? x


----------



## amanda09

I will be using these very soon and now I'm wondering what is the best way to use them? after my bf finishes lol, should I be laying on my back and then insert right away....or prop my legs/hips up and then put in? any suggestions from anybody who has used these? thanks!


----------



## amanda09

I got a BFP after 12dpo with first response!!! I used softcups for the first time and it worked!


----------



## gina8177

It's similar to the diva cup. I've used both and prefer the diva cup. I found that the soft cup leaked a lot and was super messy. I find that the diva cup doesn't leak as isn't messy. I've used it for three years for AF. It's also a money saver as you only need to buy 1 per year. :)


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls, I've used them for the past 2 cycles (insert after :sex: and leave in for a few hours). I had positive lines for both cycles (15 months ttc, but didn't ovulate before Clomid). Sadly, they were both chemical pregnancies but I believe the instead cups helped fertilize the egg. I am definitely going to try again this cycle. Good luck!


----------



## Seraphim

I got my BFP after using my mooncup (yes same as divacup) after :sex:
I thought it was only me that was crazy enough to try this :blush:


----------



## 060609

I just ordered some today so hopefully they work as well for me as I see they have for some of you ladies!!


----------



## SarahMelissa

I have heard of these, but never used them, they look kinda hard to work out how to get them in and out properly :rofl:


----------



## little_e

this sounds great! does anyone know where to buy it in Australia?


----------



## bbhopes

The instead cups are shorter in length (cup size) so it holds the :spermy: up closer to the cervix. I have heard enough people using these and getting pregnant quickly, so I ordered them and will be trying them this month (provided I don't get my :bfp: :dust:) , they look a little intimidating but I have been promised they are very easy to insert after :sex: . https://www.softcup.com/


----------



## bbhopes

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2drNCv9ac1I


----------



## Seraphim

That's HUUUGE!
(and it doesn't look like it creates a seal... for periods especially, I'd rather have something that isn't flimsy and wont accidentally 'spill' anything... mooncup all the way ;))


----------



## VOverseas

I have a diaphragm, this is essentially the same thing- do you think it will work?


----------



## Bingo

Can I ask what might be a really daft question? How does the blood not spill when removing the cup to empty it?


----------



## Bingo

I just purchased a pack of 6 online. I'm going to try them this month. :haha: I hope they work, I'm bored of waiting to conceive. I just wanna start growing my baby goddamnit! :happydance:


----------



## modo

I have used the softcups for AF (once didn't really like it for that purpose) and used them for this cycle of TTC. When I tried using it for TTC I found that if i sat on the toilet or squatted in general the contents of the cup spilled. I had almost ruled them out when one day I put a softcup in while I lay down in bed after sex. I found it was much easier to insert it in the correct way from that position. I have not had any spillage since.


----------



## Seraphim

VOverseas said:


> I have a diaphragm, this is essentially the same thing- do you think it will work?

Yes, as much as the one in the video - but not as well as a mooncup I wouldn't say.


----------



## Seraphim

Bingo said:


> Can I ask what might be a really daft question? How does the blood not spill when removing the cup to empty it?

The mooncup goes in at 90 degrees to the sort shown in the video... so it creates a seal with the vagina wall.

(I was the biggest skeptic, now I'm the biggest convert ;))

https://www.soorganic.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/menstrual-cup.jpg


----------



## cbah&amp;co

Seraphim said:


> Bingo said:
> 
> 
> Can I ask what might be a really daft question? How does the blood not spill when removing the cup to empty it?
> 
> The mooncup goes in at 90 degrees to the sort shown in the video... so it creates a seal with the vagina wall.
> 
> (I was the biggest skeptic, now I'm the biggest convert ;))
> 
> https://www.soorganic.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/menstrual-cup.jpgClick to expand...

i want one! where did you get yours from? can i get them online, im a bit embarrased to go and buy them from a shop :blush:


----------



## 060609

I just bought one of these today (couldn't stand the 3 week wait to get the softcups online) and I got it at a Natural Food/Products store. On the website for the Diva Cup there is an international link that gives suppliers for all over the world if you're outside of Canada and the US. It's www.divacup.com. Good luck.


----------



## gina8177

:) You'll love the diva cup! I swear by it and have used it for 3 years for AF. I have yet to try it for baby making but will try next time around. :)


----------



## 060609

I'm a little nervous about trying it for AF but I'll do anything for baby making, lol. Wouldn't it be a little messy for AF???


----------



## gina8177

The soft cups are super messy but the diva cup isn't bad. It's because it holds it in until you "dump" it which makes a big difference.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Hmm.. been keeping up with this thread. Think I might get some for this cycle. I guess it couldn't hurt right?:winkwink:


----------



## 060609

gina8177 said:


> The soft cups are super messy but the diva cup isn't bad. It's because it holds it in until you "dump" it which makes a big difference.

Now do you have to "dump" every time you pee? Cuz I drink a lot of water and therefore have to go quite often. I also hate having to change a tampon every time I pee cuz it's such a waste. If you can go with it in.......that may have just sold me, lol.


----------



## gina8177

lol... nope, usually it's 2-3 times per day. :) You can definitely go with it in.


----------



## 060609

Thanks for the info! I may just have to make a go of it if AF gets me again at the end of the month (just finished 2 days ago).


----------



## gina8177

:) Good luck! If you try it let me know what you think of the diva cup!


----------



## amanda09

SarahMelissa said:


> I have heard of these, but never used them, they look kinda hard to work out how to get them in and out properly :rofl:

lol I actually couldnt take them out by myself. My bf had to remove it everytime and he HATED it lol. well worth it now since we got our BFP though!


----------



## bbhopes

diva cup is better for period, but we are talking about ttc with the insteads... the instead is shorter and so it holds it closer to your cervic, and it forms to your body so even though it looks ackward, it does form to your body. Everyone is different though and obviously it won't work for everyone.


----------



## bbhopes

Here's some comparisons. this is from youtube.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d12NcWGEnrM


----------



## Jefner

I just bought some softcups today and used one tonight after bd, so we'll see if they work. My DH, though, was totally weirded out. When we were all finished, I asked him to grab the package on the nightstand. As I tried to open it, he goes, "What is that? Is that a diaphragm?" :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: OMG, I laughed so hard I'm pretty sure there was no point in using the softcup! Boys are so silly sometimes. :dohh:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Jefner said:


> I just bought some softcups today and used one tonight after bd, so we'll see if they work. My DH, though, was totally weirded out. When we were all finished, I asked him to grab the package on the nightstand. As I tried to open it, he goes, "What is that? Is that a diaphragm?" :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: OMG, I laughed so hard I'm pretty sure there was no point in using the softcup! Boys are so silly sometimes. :dohh:



That is hilarious!!:rofl::rofl: I am sure my DH is going to react the same way when i pull them out this cycle. I hope this helps us get our :bfp:!! Fingers xx!:flower:


----------



## Vegas Mama

I've used these for two cycles, no luck so far. But when you take 'em out (this maybe TMI) you can see they definitely do keep the extras up there.  So I'll stick it out along with my CBEFM until I get my BFP.


----------



## Bingo

My softcups arrived yesterday so I used one after sex last night and it kept everything in. Fantastic. I'm still on lows with my CBFM but wanted to try one before highs and peaks so I know I'm fitting it properly. It's extremely easy. You literally just sqeeze the sides and push it in. Hubby was so good too, he even suggested that I place a pillow under my bum to keep me in the right position and brough me a glass of water whilst I stayed lying down.

It was a little messy to remove though so I wouldn't use one for my period. However after all your positive reviews here about the moon cup and the diva cup I am definitely going to try them out for my period. They just sound less invasive if you know what I mean. You know how with tampons when you have a light flow and when you try to remove one and it doesn't have anything much on it they are sometimes a little uncomfortable to remove? Sorry, too much info there lol.

Thanks for all the info girls. :thumbup:


----------



## LunaBean

I ordered some online yesterday so should be here before Im due to ovulate next Friday

Ok scrap the above, the postman came when I was typing that and brought them (along with my new BBT woo!) and NOWAY is that gona fit where its supposed to go!! How do you know its in far enough? I searched for a video on youtube and it said it has to be 'hooked' round the cervix, I don't check my cervix every month, so what if mines isn't able to be hooked onto?!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Have just ordered some!! Very excited, though they look huge, hope I can get them in!!


----------



## Bingo

They are huge and I was shocked at how big they are too but you just push two opposite sides together and insert length ways. You shouldn't feel it when it's in properly so that's how I gauged it. It was very easy to insert especially after sex as, sorry for too much information but, you are pretty wet then what with your own juices and the other halves semen. :blush: It really is simple.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Bingo said:


> They are huge and I was shocked at how big they are too but you just push two opposite sides together and insert length ways. You shouldn't feel it when it's in properly so that's how I gauged it. It was very easy to insert especially after sex as, sorry for too much information but, you are pretty wet then what with your own juices and the other halves semen. :blush: It really is simple.

Ha ha Bingo - laughing at your TMI!!

I just can't wait for them to arrive - need to try something new as what we're doing clearly not working!! Not going to be ovulating for couple weeks though. Thats problem with trying to get pregnant, such a short blimming short time frame!!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Lizzie_Moon said:


> I ordered some online yesterday so should be here before Im due to ovulate next Friday
> 
> Ok scrap the above, the postman came when I was typing that and brought them (along with my new BBT woo!) and NOWAY is that gona fit where its supposed to go!! How do you know its in far enough? I searched for a video on youtube and it said it has to be 'hooked' round the cervix, I don't check my cervix every month, so what if mines isn't able to be hooked onto?!

 Look at this whole thread, bb put some videos up to show you more about them. Also everyone has a place for them to hook on to.:winkwink: It doesn't sit in there the way you might think. I'd give em a try. Good luck!!:hugs:


----------



## LunaBean

Thanks!


----------



## livbaybee1

issit difficult putting it up and then taking it out???
im really werid with things going inside me llol, i dont want to be too grathic haha but only thing i seem to handle is a d""k lol ,cant even use tampons ,ive tried in past and gagged whilst doing it and nearly sick. 
how does it go in exactly and out? issit fiddly or? x


----------



## 060609

Just wanted to update......I just used my Diva Cup for the first time for "keeping the soup in the bowl" purposes and so far so good!! I have it in right now and can't feel a thing. When we were done BDing I just put it in and got up......and there is NO leakage!! Wonderful idea! I'm sold! No more worrying about spilling the precious swimmers!!


----------



## modo

modo said:


> I have used the softcups for AF (once didn't really like it for that purpose) and used them for this cycle of TTC. When I tried using it for TTC I found that if i sat on the toilet or squatted in general the contents of the cup spilled. I had almost ruled them out when one day I put a softcup in while I lay down in bed after sex. I found it was much easier to insert it in the correct way from that position. I have not had any spillage since.

I just wanted to update on this thread that I got my BFP this month and I really think the softcups make a difference. I would totally recommend them!


----------



## 060609

Woohoo Modo!!! Congrats on your BFP!! I used them this month too so Fx'd that I'll get mine too!!!


----------



## born2bamum

I'm so sorry but "soft cups" :haha: if i showed my DH he would just roll his eyes and say FFS! but they sure sound like a good idea and by the sounds of it (CONGRATS MODO) they work. Not sure if id use them until month 4 of TTC but hey worth a go.

Laura x


----------



## LunaBean

I tried to use them, I really did, but they are giant!!!!

Modo congrats on ur bfp!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BizyBee

I'm using them again this cycle, so fingers crossed I'll have good news in a few weeks.


----------



## Caterpiller

Thanks for reposting Modo - didn't get any response to my post - all the ladies here have swung me to this method - congrats again.


----------



## modo

Lizzie_Moon said:


> I tried to use them, I really did, but they are giant!!!!
> 
> Modo congrats on ur bfp!!!!!!!!!

Thank you :) I really hope it sticks!

I had more luck getting them in place by laying down in bed and pushing it in downward. It supposed to go behind your pubic bone. When I tried putting them in any other way (like squatting or sitting on the toilet) it would not go in past my pubic bone.


----------



## modo

Caterpiller said:


> Thanks for reposting Modo - didn't get any response to my post - all the ladies here have swung me to this method - congrats again.

No problem! Your thread in First Trimester reminded me to update this one. other people have posted in your thread there.

Thank you for the congrats! I really hope our beanie sticks.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Hi - congratulations Modo!! So exciting.

Just wanted to say - I used a softcup last night for first time, was very apprehensive as they are MASSIVE but read lots of tips on here and put it in lying down and was surprised how easily it slipped in and into the right spot!! Couldn't feel a thing. Left it in all night - about 8 hours. Was awful this morning though - a terrible scene trying to get it out, felt quite panicky as could not get it out but then pushed really hard down with my muscles(ones I guess I'll use when I'm pushing a baby out) and it slid forward and I grabbed it and so all was fine - now I know how to get it in and out am def going to use them for a couple cycles. NB I would never use this for AF as loads leakage when it came out - was so good no wet patch last night though!!.

Just wondered how soon anyone puts them in after BDing? Should a wait a while or do it straight away? Ladies with BFP's please let me know xxx


----------



## Bingo

CONGRATS MODO!!! How fab is that! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

livbaybee1, honestly they are easier to insert than tampons because they are not absorbent so they won't take away any wetness (sorry TMI yet again from me :blush:).

I have found that they are a bit of a pain to remove because there's nothing to get hold of; you have to hook your finger over the rim which can be a little tricky. And I certainly wouldn't use them for AF because I have found that they are messy to remove. Definitely sit on the toilet when removing them lol.


----------



## LunaBean

I'll try again next month, it cant be that hard to use if you lo can do it! :)


----------



## modo

If you have inserted the Cup incorrectly you find that it is sticking out past your pubic bone.

If you have inserted it correctly you have stick your finger in behind the pubic bone. Then in a hook-like motion and draw it out slowly and as straight as possible. You should not spill then.

Good luck girls!


----------



## modo

Lizzie_Moon said:


> I'll try again next month, it cant be that hard to use if you lo can do it! :)

Yeah you can do it! Just try putting it in bed and it really should be easier. I really have no idea how it can be used for AF as I never managed to insert it correctly on the toilet.


----------



## 060609

I put it in right after :sex:. Didn't want any of the little swimmers sneaking away!! I also left it in all night and no leakage!! Definitely have to sit on the toilet to remove!! Could be potentially messy otherwise!! To get it out, I was hooking my finger under the bottom of the rim and just gently pulled it out. Found it really easy to remove that way!! Just pulled it out slow and easy! It definitely holds everything in!! Hope this gives me my :bfp: this month!! Fx'd for all you ladies!!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

060609 said:


> I put it in right after :sex:. Didn't want any of the little swimmers sneaking away!! I also left it in all night and no leakage!! Definitely have to sit on the toilet to remove!! Could be potentially messy otherwise!! To get it out, I was hooking my finger under the bottom of the rim and just gently pulled it out. Found it really easy to remove that way!! Just pulled it out slow and easy! It definitely holds everything in!! Hope this gives me my :bfp: this month!! Fx'd for all you ladies!!




Did the same thing this cycle. Hope both get our :bfp:!! Fingers xx for you! :hugs:


----------



## 060609

Fx'd for you too Pretty Sakura!! :hugs:


----------



## little_e

can anyone tell me how long u can leave one of these things inside you?


----------



## Pretty Sakura

little_e said:


> can anyone tell me how long u can leave one of these things inside you?

 

Your dog is super cute!! Back to the topic, some people leave them in over night, some for a few hours. It's really just what ever works for you. They can be worn for 12 hours with your af though, in case you were wondering. Hope that helps! Good luck!!:hugs2:


----------



## QueenieMurphy

little_e said:


> can anyone tell me how long u can leave one of these things inside you?

Hi there, have got mine in right now - cant feel a thing - will prob leave in for 8 hours or so. Give those swimmers a fighter chance!!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

I mean fighting chance!!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Good luck Queenie!! :flow:


----------



## amanda09

little_e said:


> can anyone tell me how long u can leave one of these things inside you?

I left it in for 12 hours and after I took it out I had sex again and put another one in lol. 

After sex I elevated my hips for 15-20 mins then laid down.


----------



## babyPLEASE

modo said:


> If you have inserted the Cup incorrectly you find that it is sticking out past your pubic bone.
> 
> If you have inserted it correctly you have stick your finger in behind the pubic bone. Then in a hook-like motion and draw it out slowly and as straight as possible. You should not spill then.
> 
> Good luck girls!

See now when I put it in, it goes behind my pubic bone put it keeps popping out lol. What am I doing wrong?? I squeeze the sides and push it in while still laying down and I push it in as far as it will go. Is that right?


----------



## babyPLEASE

Don't know if this has been posted yet but their website has videos about the softcups...even a video on how to insert it

Here's the link...

https://softcup.com/product/video.php


----------



## little_e

Pretty Sakura said:


> little_e said:
> 
> 
> can anyone tell me how long u can leave one of these things inside you?
> 
> 
> 
> Your dog is super cute!! Back to the topic, some people leave them in over night, some for a few hours. It's really just what ever works for you. They can be worn for 12 hours with your af though, in case you were wondering. Hope that helps! Good luck!!:hugs2:Click to expand...

Oh Thanks for the information. And thanks for the comment on my dog! I love him so much. His name is Marshmallow. Btw I LOVE Sakura! Where was that picture taken?


----------



## little_e

amanda09 said:


> little_e said:
> 
> 
> can anyone tell me how long u can leave one of these things inside you?
> 
> I left it in for 12 hours and after I took it out I had sex again and put another one in lol.
> 
> After sex I elevated my hips for 15-20 mins then laid down.Click to expand...

Thanks Amanda for the information. Is that how you got pregnant right now? How many times did you use the cup before you got pregnant. Sorry if you have already answered this somewhere else...

Btw, how do you elevate your hips? Do you put a pillow under your butt? I do that then I fall asleep and wake up with a sore back lol!


----------



## MS.ANGELIAH

amanda09 said:


> little_e said:
> 
> 
> can anyone tell me how long u can leave one of these things inside you?
> 
> I left it in for 12 hours and after I took it out I had sex again and put another one in lol.
> After sex I elevated my hips for 15-20 mins then laid down.Click to expand...

Congrats Amanda, I was wondering as well how many cycles did it take for you to get your :bfp: using softcups? This is my first cycle using them. Baby :dust: to all...


----------



## amanda09

I tried for 2 months WITHOUT softcups and my 3rd cycle I used softcups and got my BFP!

I use 1 or 2 pillows and put my bottom on the pillows and face my feet to the wall with my feet up on the wall propped up But I only do that for 15-20 mins then go to sleep. When I had sex in the daytime, I did the same thing and elevated, then laid down for a lil then when about my daily business.


----------



## grneyednurse

I'm trying them to for the first time and it def keeps the swimmers alive by 25%-50% after 4 hours-I haven't looked beyond 4 hours (the other 50-75% hopefully have swam up) I know this because I have a semen analysis microscopI also put preseed in the cup to help more. I am now obsessed with this. I know sick sick sick lol


----------



## Megg33k

I still can't get them to sit right... it makes me sad. I already own almost an entire box. The video didn't help. I think I'm too dense for this! LOL


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Megg33k said:


> I still can't get them to sit right... it makes me sad. I already own almost an entire box. The video didn't help. I think I'm too dense for this! LOL

Oh Megg It took me a while to get it right - have you tired putting it in laying down? That really helped me, I was lying down with my hips on a pillow then just slid it in and pushed it sort of down wards as I did it. I couldn't do it at all standing up or sitting on loo though. If you give it another go I hope you get it right. Good luck xx


----------



## MS.ANGELIAH

My date of ovulation is aprox. the 25th so if softcups did its thing I will update, I'm so anxious to test on the 6th... Please pray for me and losts of Baby :dust: to all ttc


----------



## nicholatmn

I can't use softcups!! :( I've tried but they just wont fit. I've even tried to find smaller ones but once I tighten up after DTD it hurts really bad! 
If I could, I would trap those little spermies up there! lol


----------



## bbhopes

This is the first cycle I'm trying them, I have no idea if they will help or hinder the effects, but I must admit I've had less leakage, almost completely. I had a bit of spotting the day after using them the third time, pink spotting, no idea if that was anything to do with using the insteads though. I do not reuse them as some people suggest, don't think it worth the risks.


----------



## Caterpiller

Used one the other night after dtd and it worked a treat, it went in easiest when lying on my back - DH thinks I'm a loon. But - whatever gets the sperm to meet the egg is okay in my book


----------



## bbhopes

absolutely Caterpiller!! :dust:


----------



## grneyednurse

Ha ha...I thought of reuse once too, but didn't wanna dig it outta the trash lol They do go in much easier laying down and before the sperm trickle out. It is hard if ya don't know your anatomy I'm sure! Keep practicing!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

A tip to use is, while you are putting it in, angle it down. It helped me. Once you ge the hang of it they're pretty easy! If I can do anyone can!:haha:


----------



## xoButterfly25

How exactly do these work? So you would put them in and then have sex with them in and then the softcup catches all the sperm or do you put them in after sex ..and then what happens?
Sorry I don't know anything about these things.
Do they sell them in the UK?


----------



## Pretty Sakura

xoButterfly25 said:


> How exactly do these work? So you would put them in and then have sex with them in and then the softcup catches all the sperm or do you put them in after sex ..and then what happens?
> Sorry I don't know anything about these things.
> Do they sell them in the UK?



Do not put them in before sex!! Well not if you want to have a baby. You insert them after sex to hold the sperm close to cervix for as long as you want to wear it. THat's what i been told, it's not scientificaly proven to but quite a few ladies got their bfp from using them this way. They are a little tricky to insert at first so I would practice first before you really use them. Read this thread from the beginning and you'll see the videos ppl posted to help explain. Hope this helped! :thumbup:


----------



## xoButterfly25

Pretty Sakura said:


> xoButterfly25 said:
> 
> 
> How exactly do these work? So you would put them in and then have sex with them in and then the softcup catches all the sperm or do you put them in after sex ..and then what happens?
> Sorry I don't know anything about these things.
> Do they sell them in the UK?
> 
> Do not put them in before sex!! Well not if you want to have a baby. You insert them after sex to hold the sperm close to cervix for as long as you want to wear it. THat's what i been told, it's not scientificaly proven to but quite a few ladies got their bfp from using them this way. They are a little tricky to insert at first so I would practice first before you really use them. Read this thread from the beginning and you'll see the videos ppl posted to help explain. Hope this helped! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks, I just wasn't sure how they worked or anything, so sorry if it seemed like a dumb thing I was saying, lol.

Does anyone know if these are sold in the UK?


----------



## Pretty Sakura

No questions is a dumb question!! You won't find the answer unless you ask! :winkwink: I am sure you can get them in the uk , but not sure where. I"m sure someone will post soon to answer that.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

xoButterfly25 said:


> How exactly do these work? So you would put them in and then have sex with them in and then the softcup catches all the sperm or do you put them in after sex ..and then what happens?
> Sorry I don't know anything about these things.
> Do they sell them in the UK?

Hi Butterfly - yes they do sell them in the UK - I got some from www.expresschemist.co.uk can't remember how much but they came quickly. You put them in after sex to keep the swimmers in. I've used them for first time this cycle and am really hoping for a :bfp:. They look massive and really daunting when they arrive but just follow instructions on how to put in - I put them in lying down so I don't let the swimmers out!! Pushed it backwards and downwards at same time. Left it in overnight (you can leave for up to 12 hours) had difficulty getting it out first couple times but third time it was easy!! I didn't ever reuse them - used a fresh one each time.

Anyway good luck if you do decide to use them xx


----------



## xoButterfly25

QueenieMurphy said:


> xoButterfly25 said:
> 
> 
> How exactly do these work? So you would put them in and then have sex with them in and then the softcup catches all the sperm or do you put them in after sex ..and then what happens?
> Sorry I don't know anything about these things.
> Do they sell them in the UK?
> 
> Hi Butterfly - yes they do sell them in the UK - I got some from www.expresschemist.co.uk can't remember how much but they came quickly. You put them in after sex to keep the swimmers in. I've used them for first time this cycle and am really hoping for a :bfp:. They look massive and really daunting when they arrive but just follow instructions on how to put in - I put them in lying down so I don't let the swimmers out!! Pushed it backwards and downwards at same time. Left it in overnight (you can leave for up to 12 hours) had difficulty getting it out first couple times but third time it was easy!! I didn't ever reuse them - used a fresh one each time.
> 
> Anyway good luck if you do decide to use them xxClick to expand...

Thanks, yeah they do look pretty scary to use, lol.
Good luck, hope you get your BFP :) xx

I wonder if there are any other things that could also be used to hold the sperm in?


----------



## QueenieMurphy

[/QUOTE]
Thanks, yeah they do look pretty scary to use, lol.
Good luck, hope you get your BFP :) xx

I wonder if there are any other things that could also be used to hold the sperm in?[/QUOTE]

Thanks butterfly

Well some people have recommended preseed - think I'm going to give it a go next cycle if I'm not pregnant this. My OH has low motility so I need all the help I can get keeping them in there.

The softcups are scary and I hate putting my fingers inside me(sorry way too much TMI) but hopefully it will be worth it xx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

oops didn't quote quite right there!!


----------



## Bingo

Well I'm all for the softcups because I got my BFP this morning. :happydance::happydance::happydance: I can't quite believe it and I'm soooooo over the moon. Myself and the hubby had been trying for three months and on the fourth we used the softcups and now I'm preggers woohoo.


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Bingo said:


> Well I'm all for the softcups because I got my BFP this morning. :happydance::happydance::happydance: I can't quite believe it and I'm soooooo over the moon. Myself and the hubby had been trying for three months and on the fourth we used the softcups and now I'm preggers woohoo.

CONGRATULATIONS Bingo!!! Thats fab news!!!


----------



## 060609

Congrats Bingo!! That's definitely encouraging for the rest of us!! This was my first cycle using them too and I'm just praying that they worked that well for me!! Guess I'll know in the next couple days!!


----------



## enrisa

Bingo said:


> Well I'm all for the softcups because I got my BFP this morning. :happydance::happydance::happydance: I can't quite believe it and I'm soooooo over the moon. Myself and the hubby had been trying for three months and on the fourth we used the softcups and now I'm preggers woohoo.

So softcups really work? I lookd on the internet, they sell them for your period, are there different ones for keeping the soup in the bowl? Or they are the same, you just use them for different purpose?


----------



## enrisa

By the way, in London, where can you buy them? At Boots?


----------



## Bingo

Thanks everyone. :hugs:

Enrisa, they are the exact same ones for periods and keeping the soup in the bowl. I'm in London too but I got mine online from here:

https://www.expresschemist.co.uk/instead_softcups_menstrual_cups_x6.html


----------



## amanda09

Bingo said:


> Well I'm all for the softcups because I got my BFP this morning. :happydance::happydance::happydance: I can't quite believe it and I'm soooooo over the moon. Myself and the hubby had been trying for three months and on the fourth we used the softcups and now I'm preggers woohoo.

great!! congrats!!!


----------



## amanda09

Pretty Sakura said:


> xoButterfly25 said:
> 
> 
> How exactly do these work? So you would put them in and then have sex with them in and then the softcup catches all the sperm or do you put them in after sex ..and then what happens?
> Sorry I don't know anything about these things.
> Do they sell them in the UK?
> 
> 
> 
> Do not put them in before sex!! Well not if you want to have a baby. You insert them after sex to hold the sperm close to cervix for as long as you want to wear it. THat's what i been told, it's not scientificaly proven to but quite a few ladies got their bfp from using them this way. They are a little tricky to insert at first so I would practice first before you really use them. Read this thread from the beginning and you'll see the videos ppl posted to help explain. Hope this helped! :thumbup:Click to expand...

yes only put them in after sex lol. another tip... I actually had my boyfriend put his sperm in the cup and then I put the cup of sperm in me! gross, but it works!


----------



## MS.ANGELIAH

Bingo said:


> Well I'm all for the softcups because I got my BFP this morning. :happydance::happydance::happydance: I can't quite believe it and I'm soooooo over the moon. Myself and the hubby had been trying for three months and on the fourth we used the softcups and now I'm preggers woohoo.

This is fantastic news :happydance: well I too used soft cups this month and :sex: like a mad woman so please blow some of that Baby :dust: our way... I wish you a wonderful pregnancy and a healthy Baby as well... Please share your story of what you did differently this month that made the difference or was it just the softcups? What was your ovulation date? And did you test early? Oh and did you have any early pregnancy symptoms at all that made you believe you were preggo? Questions questions questions lol I wish you well...


----------



## bbhopes

Congrats Bingo that's excellent! I am hearing more nad more people using these and then working for them. I tired them this month for the first time, we've been trying since APril so hoping they help us as well. I used them afterwards, but if it's not successful this time around we will try your trick. I had thought of it, but never tried it. Thanks!! Best of luck!


----------



## Tierney

I've ordered some of these after reading this thread! Hope they work for us xx
Congrats on your BFP girls x


----------



## Chase

Congrats to all that have got bfp this month using them!!!! It is also my first month using them, so we will see what happens! Fingers crossed for all of you, I hope it makes the difference. xxx


----------



## Seraphim

Huge congrats Bingo :)

Fingers crossed Chase :D

Butterfly and enrisa... if you read the rest of the thread you'll see the answers to your questions. I got a BFP using my regular mooncup which I already had for periods.


----------



## babyPLEASE

bump


----------



## ttc#2usmcbaby

Hello Ladies,
just wanted to see how you ladies were doing in your cycle?


----------



## Megg33k

Just wanted to let you gals know... if anyone is interested in trying softcups without having to get them, I have an almost full box and would be willing to send out samples for anyone who wants to try them. I don't intend to ever use them! LOL PM me if you're interested!


----------



## MummyMagic

Megg33k said:


> Just wanted to let you gals know... if anyone is interested in trying softcups without having to get them, I have an almost full box and would be willing to send out samples for anyone who wants to try them. I don't intend to ever use them! LOL PM me if you're interested!

Ooo I would be please Megg, I'll PM you now xx


----------



## Megg33k

MummyMagic said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to let you gals know... if anyone is interested in trying softcups without having to get them, I have an almost full box and would be willing to send out samples for anyone who wants to try them. I don't intend to ever use them! LOL PM me if you're interested!
> 
> Ooo I would be please Megg, I'll PM you now xxClick to expand...

Got your message, just waiting for a response! :thumbup:


----------



## babyPLEASE

Well this was my first cycle using softcups and I got my :bfp:! I also used pre-seed for the first time so I'm not sure which did the trick!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Aww congratualtions!!


----------



## 060609

Congrats babyplease!! I also used them last cycle for the first time but AF got me so I'm on my second cycle and got some preseed to use this cycle as well. Hopefully the combination will work as well for me as it did for you!! If you don't mind me asking, did you put your bum on a pillow still after you BD'd even with the softcups?


----------



## ttc#2usmcbaby

idk if i've updated here...I tried the softcups yesterday for the first time. HOLY MOLY was it super easy and comfy. If we don't get a BFP i'm definately going to be using these more often. i didn't even realize i had them in i had to tell DH to remind me in the morning to get them out. at first i'd admit they were a little intimidating, but its awesome once you try it. i took it out this morning (i'm cd8) boy seeing the "stuff" was gross lol


----------



## Bingo

I'm really sorry, I've only just seen this now. I was already using the CBFM and we had sex on CD9 (9th Sept), CD10 (used softcup), CD12 (used softcup), CD13 (used softcup), CD14 (used softcup), CD15 (used softcup) and CD17 (used softcup) which was my second day of peaking. The only things we did differently were to have sex every day or every other day and to use the softcups. Sorry if that's too much info for everyone. :blush:

I tested on the 30th of Sept which was pretty much when my period was due as I am regular. I also get about 7 days of spotting before my period kicks in properly which I didn't get so I was pretty sure I'd get a positive test result. No symptoms at that point just that I hadn't had the week of spotting. Hope that answered everything.

Sending loads of baby dust your way. :happydance:



> This is fantastic news :happydance: well I too used soft cups this month and :sex: like a mad woman so please blow some of that Baby :dust: our way... I wish you a wonderful pregnancy and a healthy Baby as well... Please share your story of what you did differently this month that made the difference or was it just the softcups? What was your ovulation date? And did you test early? Oh and did you have any early pregnancy symptoms at all that made you believe you were preggo? Questions questions questions lol I wish you well...


----------



## babyPLEASE

060609 said:


> Congrats babyplease!! I also used them last cycle for the first time but AF got me so I'm on my second cycle and got some preseed to use this cycle as well. Hopefully the combination will work as well for me as it did for you!! If you don't mind me asking, did you put your bum on a pillow still after you BD'd even with the softcups?

Thanks!! I did put my bum on a pillow..I don't know how necessary it was since I was using the softcups but I figured it couldn't hurt! I really hope the pre-seed works for you! I think it was both the pre-seed and the softcups that did it for me. I'm usually really dry and I think the pre-seed helped the spermies since they don't survive well in dryness lol. Good luck hun! 
:dust:


----------



## crossroads

Guys, are softcups easy to use?


----------



## xoButterfly25

I was just wondering instead of these do using tampons work the same as these?
My friend said she used them after sex for a few months and they worked wonders for her as she is now pregnant ..I just wanted to know if it's safe to use them after sex? Because in the packaging of tampons they say never to use them when you're not on your period ..so has anyone else used them instead?


----------



## Pretty Sakura

xoButterfly25 said:


> I was just wondering instead of these do using tampons work the same as these?
> My friend said she used them after sex for a few months and they worked wonders for her as she is now pregnant ..I just wanted to know if it's safe to use them after sex? Because in the packaging of tampons they say never to use them when you're not on your period ..so has anyone else used them instead?


This is not the same thing. I would highly not recommend using tampons to do this for a couple reasons.
1. They absorb, therefore what you want to go into your cervix is being sucked into the tampon.
2.There is a VERY important reason the tampon box says not to use them outside of having a period and to choose the right absorbency. It can cause TSS(Toxic Shock Syndrome).
3. Softcups (not"technically" proven but ladies on here have used them and gotten preggers) hold semen close to the cervix to allow them more time and more of them to swim to your egg.
Your friends is lucky she didn't have any issues at all. I couldn't imagine the bacteria that could grow by doing that. I"m really glad you asked this question. Again, I definitely wouldn't use tampons for anything other than your period.:winkwink: Best wishes to getting your :bfp::hugs:


----------



## kairzh7

I've used these, though not successfully yet. For me they also help with the comfort factor of laying there afterwards and leaking. you can get them in the stores too. I got mine at I think Long's, though they aren't cheap.


----------



## kairzh7

And yes, easy to use.


----------



## bbhopes

They are very easy to put in after you BD for sure, I haven't used them for their true use, but there's videos on youtube to show you (don't worry they don't LITERALLY show you, they use a clear tube to show you how to insert them etc). I have no issues with them at all. keep us updated!!


----------



## ttc#2usmcbaby

ya'll just wanted to inform ya'll if you have a wal-mart in your area you can get softcups there. here at my wal-mart its $5.48 14 in a box.


----------



## xoButterfly25

What store can I get these in, in England? and how much are they?


----------



## katzone

I've only been able to find them online (I'm in the UK).
Ebay and online chemists. If I don't fall pregnant this cycle I might try them next.

https://www.smefertility.com/instead-cups-softcups--6-cup-box-156-p.asp
https://www.expresschemist.co.uk/instead_softcups_menstrual_cups_x6.html


----------



## RebaRezzelba

I ordered my online at accessdiagnostics.co.uk. I dont know what shops sell them but Boots Chemist have similar ones called Mooncups - similar to soft cups but dont know if they are as effective as soft cups are suppose to be.


----------



## MrsEzz

They sound great!!! Think I might have a try!!! xxx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

hi - well I tried the softcups for the 1st time last night and what a palava.... They are huge - very daunting to use - got it half way in and freaked out - pulled it out - along with most of the little swimmers too - so a real waste of good :spermy:

So needless to say i doubt I'll be using them again - maybe i'll try them with AF first.


----------



## bbhopes

these are made in canada yet they are not readily available here as they are in the US. Ironic. I had to order mine online.


----------



## star2002

I just bought a couple of boxes here in Canada from a local drug store. Was surprised they only cost me $4.99 for 6! Can't wait to try them! Hopefully I will get good news and not need to use them!!!


----------



## 060609

star2002 said:


> I just bought a couple of boxes here in Canada from a local drug store. Was surprised they only cost me $4.99 for 6! Can't wait to try them! Hopefully I will get good news and not need to use them!!!

What drug store did you find them at? I'm in Ontario.....I haven't really looked anywhere, just bought them online, but I'd rather buy them here (delivery takes 2 weeks online).


----------



## star2002

I got them for Shoppers Drugmart. The first one I went into I couldnt find but tried another and no problem!


----------



## Brandyee1984

So I tried to put a soft cup in,The are freaking huge! I got it in and then I dont think it was "in" all the way. I dont think this is going to work!


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Brandyee1984 said:


> So I tried to put a soft cup in,The are freaking huge! I got it in and then I dont think it was "in" all the way. I dont think this is going to work!

Brandyee - they are massive and it took me about 3 goes to get the hang of it - but if you read back through this thread there's lots of advice on how to use them - I am on second cycle using them - was gutted didnt work first time as loads success stories but am hoping they do trick this time!!

Good Luck!!


----------



## jersdoll

I love this thread!! Just when I think I have no more tricks up my sleeve, you B+B girls give me another idea :):)


----------



## 060609

So here I am another TTC with Softcups graduate!! Got my :bfp: yesterday!! 2nd month using softcups and 1st month with PreSeed!! Hope these work well for all of you!!


----------



## BizyBee

I just realized I never updated. I used them (plus a little preseed) for 3 cycles. The first 2 were chemicals, and now I have my :bfp:! I am a huge fan... Good luck girls! xx


----------



## 060609

Congrats BizyBee!! That combination is wonderful eh!?!?!?


----------



## Brandyee1984

BizyBee said:


> I just realized I never updated. I used them (plus a little preseed) for 3 cycles. The first 2 were chemicals, and now I have my :bfp:! I am a huge fan... Good luck girls! xx

There is hope! I have pre-seed,clomid and the softcups on my side this month!


----------



## tia lynn

Hi Ladies! I was doing some research on Soft Cups and ran into your thread :) My hubby and I started using them earlier this week and I love them! I'm crossing my fingers that it works for us as we have been trying for 2.5 years and it would be a dream come true :)

Baby dust ladies and I can't wait to hear more BFPs come thru!!!


----------



## Brandyee1984

tia lynn said:


> Hi Ladies! I was doing some research on Soft Cups and ran into your thread :) My hubby and I started using them earlier this week and I love them! I'm crossing my fingers that it works for us as we have been trying for 2.5 years and it would be a dream come true :)
> 
> Baby dust ladies and I can't wait to hear more BFPs come thru!!!

Good luck hun!!!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

If I dont get my BFP this month (after using preseed and trying to use the soft cups but failed) I'm def gonna give the softcups another try - maybe Ill use them with AF (if she arrives) 1st and then Ill be used to using them by the time Ov comes around....


----------



## KittyKatBabe

I have read this string too and really thinking to give them a go. My OH doesn't think we should yet. So not sure whether to give it a couple more months. Fell pregnant in July after 6 months trying but sadly lossed in September.

Are they easy to put in or do they kill the moment???


----------



## RebaRezzelba

well i used one last month and i found them very difficult to use - i got it half way in and pulled it out and pulled the sperm out with it - but i should of re-read this thread first cos it gives you tips - so gonna try again next month - if I dont get my BFP before hand that is - cos alot of people seem to have success with them . :thumbup:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Well I have just got a discount code for Access diagnostics so think I am going to try them too - its worth a shot, but would you say they are better to be used when you know you ovulate. I have problems with my readings for OPK so was thinking of the saliva microscope. Not sure what people think of that too


----------



## crossroads

Guys, where can you purchase softcups in the UK? x


----------



## emsiee

I got mine from here:

https://www.smefertility.com/instead-softcups-65-c.asp

First month of using them and i got my BFP! I would defo recommend them :thumbup:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Hey girls, just browsing and saw this thread.

i used softcups and got my BFP, as did my friend.

would def recommend giving them a go.
would def recommend making sure you remove them over the toilet though, they can make a mess.


----------



## tia lynn

Brandyee1984 said:


> tia lynn said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! I was doing some research on Soft Cups and ran into your thread :) My hubby and I started using them earlier this week and I love them! I'm crossing my fingers that it works for us as we have been trying for 2.5 years and it would be a dream come true :)
> 
> Baby dust ladies and I can't wait to hear more BFPs come thru!!!
> 
> Good luck hun!!!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Thanks Brandyee. Baby dust to you hun!


----------



## Minimin

Just ordered mine (softcup) from express Chemist.co.uk 24 for£17.62 plus delivery- i go express to arrive tomorrow as I should be OV in the next few days and want to try ASAP!!

I have been monitoring since my Ectopic Pregnancy in September. Had to have a tube removed:cry: But keen to try again now my recovery is over :happydance:

Last month my CBFM gave me about 15 days of highs and no peaks. I also monitored CM which suggested I ovulated around CD15-16. However, I didnt BBT chart so I dont know for sure. I didnt drink the first few months (Spet and October) after my EP and my cycle had a high, 2x peaks and high by CBFM- so I wonder if this may be why November was weird with no Peaks. I think there are several other factors too---- but not for this thread.


This month I am charting and CBFM and CM monitoring!!!!:blush: I came across this thread and very excited to try the softcup. I always stick my legs up in the air after:sex: as I also read it helps DH's :spermy: In addition (I am a biologist and my M. Sc thesis was on Human Sexual Behaviour :wohoo:) a female orgasming after :sex: is meant to help "pull :spermy: up the cervix. If I remember correctly there are crpyts in the cervical wall that can act as reservoirs for the :spermy:. Contractions from orgasms a while after first orgasm can release the :spermy: in these reservoirs. Remember :spermy: can live for a few days in a woman. Not sure this has been scientifically proven but it makes sense to have a few orgasms over several hours after :Sex: ....well thats what I tell DH:happydance::happydance:.. just to make sure I get 'em all :smug:

if anyone has advice on preseed- let me know. Didnt order it this time as I dont have problems with getting dry but now am paranoid :wacko: I think if this time the soft cups, CM monitoring, BBT charting and CBFM doesnt work I shall be adding Soy EPO and Preseed to it.:headspin:


----------



## emz87

Just found this thread and im going to order some now, cant believe how many women have gotn their bfp using them congrats to all who have had their bfp and fxd to those wanting one!!


----------



## Minimin

Emz87- I just came across this thread today and posted so it shifted it to the top of ttc- I cant believe I have not heard about this. I also ordered my softcups today- where are you in your cycle if you dont mind me asking:blush:
Are we cycle buddies with softcups?:flower:


----------



## ~chipper~

I'm glad this was bumped up to the top! Today is my O day so I won't be able to use them for this time 'round, but if I don't get my BFP this cylce, I will definately want to try this next time!

Tons of :dust: to everyone!


----------



## emz87

I know i cant believe only now im finding out.Ive just ordered them and i cant wait to give them a go. Hmmm my cycle has dissapeared im 3 days late for af with bfn :( where are you in your cycle? we could be softcup buddies rofl


----------



## ~chipper~

emz87 said:


> I know i cant believe only now im finding out.Ive just ordered them and i cant wait to give them a go. Hmmm my cycle has dissapeared im 3 days late for af with bfn :( where are you in your cycle? we could be softcup buddies rofl

I'm currently on CD 13 and had a positive OPK yesterday, so I will start the dreaded 2ww tomorrow :wacko: 

I hope you get that BFP and end up not having to use them, LOL

Do you have any symptons to indicate that you could be PG?


----------



## emz87

i have had quite a few symptoms whether there real or in my head is another thing though lol i didnt get my bfp with my son until af was 2 weeks late so there is some sort of hope. Good luck with the 2ww its gotta be the worst wait ever even worse than waiting for xmas lol fxd for you hun x


----------



## ~chipper~

emz87 said:


> i have had quite a few symptoms whether there real or in my head is another thing though lol i didnt get my bfp with my son until af was 2 weeks late so there is some sort of hope. Good luck with the 2ww its gotta be the worst wait ever even worse than waiting for xmas lol fxd for you hun x

Thanks and same to you!


----------



## modo

I have a whole box of soft cups. Does anyone want it? You can have it for free if you pay the shipping by paypal. PM if you are interested.

LOL its a lucky box only a few used and got bfp soon after.

ETA: Sorry Hubby just told me he threw it away in a clearout :(


----------



## modo

Double post!


----------



## babythinkpink

Hi,

I started using cups this cycle, and was impressed with the idea, I did find the slipped by morning but there seemed to be 'stuff' in them so they do what they are supposed to!! I would just like to try to keep them in place longer!
I am using pre-seed, not because i need it really but because i heard it gives sperm better mobility.
There was a post above that mentioned female orgasm after sex as helping sperm on its way too, as a woman orgasms her cervix dips and is supposed to dip into where the sperm is deposited which is why i make an effort to orgasm after!! (again another excuse anyway!!)


Well theres my bit anyway!

I am due af tomorrow, but had all symptoms that af is going to show this month, this was our first month with all the above, I am using ov sticks too, It has gotta happen some time after all this!!!

:dust: to all xx


----------



## modo

My advice to anyone having problems inserting them:

You is to put the softcup in after sex when you are laying down on your back. It is so much easier to put in that position than at the toilet when you will lose sperm. I put it in lay flat for 20 mins and then turned over to my side and went to sleep. I would take it out the first time I woke up for a pee.


----------



## Minimin

Who wants to be my Soft cup buddy!:happydance::happydance::happydance: I am due to OV- according to CBFM in 3 days time and my softcups are due to arrive tomorrow- had them express delivered! (Shame we can have that option with a BFP:winkwink:)


----------



## emz87

could you imagine having that option or u were able to bid on ebay for your bfp lol


----------



## Minimin

emz87 said:


> could you imagine having that option or u were able to bid on ebay for your bfp lol

Would be crazy! I dunno if it would be as much fun as :sex: though:winkwink:

I am willing to try anything now- if they told me standing on my head all day would work I would give it a go:wacko:


----------



## veganmum2be

ooh read alot of this thread though not all
very intersting, cant seem to find a soft cup supplier in the uk though :S
i have a mooncup, used it for af occasionally, and i had no problems, though i found if i was very active it seemed to dislodge and i could feel it when wearing it, plus its not great when in public loos, you cant exactly go and wash your device out and pop back in a cubicle! lol


----------



## Minimin

veganmum2be said:


> ooh read alot of this thread though not all
> very intersting, cant seem to find a soft cup supplier in the uk though :S

Think mine were from
express Chemist.co.uk

if you go back to some of the earlier posts I think someone had other UK distributors. I think the softcup works and looks different to the Mooncup. Also with a softcup you wouldn't really be walking about if you :sex: at night and then inserted it, though would be a pain if it was a mid-day session LOL


----------



## emz87

yeah i got mine from express chemist aswel.wouldn be so bad having a mid day session and then staying at home at least if u start to leak u can do something about it lol, i cant wait to have a try of them soo excited lol


----------



## Minimin

Me too! I told DH I have a surprise:happydance:for him tomorrow night- he thought it was bed throws as I am obsessed about our bed being made up the right way-:shrug: I just like to get into a nicely made bed:wacko:. Well anyway he is wrong:haha:- 

I dont know whether to tell him when we have finished :sex: and just whip it out- or to tell him before hand so he doesn't think I am :wacko::wacko: more than he already thinks LOL.

Have you thought about the preseed too? I read somewhere on this thread that there are some ladies who used Preseed in the cup before inserting it. I havent added that to my plethora of tools as yet :dohh:


----------



## MrzLewis

I used softcup this cycle + pre-seed. 4dpo light cramping sore (.)(.) & vomiting lol I`ll let you know if it works... :hugs:


----------



## emz87

ive told oh as i had to use hus bank card to pay for them plus a month ago oh said he didn want no pressure on ttc just to bd every other day i asked him about elevating hips after bd and he said hed prefer not to as its too much.But now he wants this just as much as i do and said just get what i need and hel help me with whatever i want! if i hadnt have told him now i would have told him before bd otherwise hed think i was a complete loon atleast he knows whats going to happen in advance lol. Im going to be getting preseed in the new year for def im going all out to get my bfp lol


----------



## veganmum2be

i'm going to order soft cups now, and will be using pre seed, i dont know if i'll fill the cup with it yet, but i'll let you know if i get a BFP!


----------



## Minimin

MrzLewis said:


> I used softcup this cycle + pre-seed. 4dpo light cramping sore (.)(.) & vomiting lol I`ll let you know if it works... :hugs:

Oooohhh fingers crossed for you lady!


----------



## bw9522

Just ordered some off e bay cant wait to try them


----------



## Minimin

emz87 and veganmum2be.... I think we are all in the same boat. Dont think this month will be the lucky one for us- talk about my lack of PMA! LOL not even ov yet!

Emz87- I will be going all out next month too- 
veganmum2be- good luck and keep us posted. When are you due to test?


----------



## veganmum2be

Minimin said:


> emz87 and veganmum2be.... I think we are all in the same boat. Dont think this month will be the lucky one for us- talk about my lack of PMA! LOL not even ov yet!
> 
> Emz87- I will be going all out next month too-
> veganmum2be- good luck and keep us posted. When are you due to test?


well i'm unsure of my cycles now, however i will be testing around new year regardless, i'm going to turn into a POAS addict!!


----------



## Minimin

well i'm unsure of my cycles now, however i will be testing around new year regardless, i'm going to turn into a POAS addict!![/QUOTE]

ha ha ha.. I think we are too. I went to a Superdrug chemist and saw they had their brand of HPT for £8.00 for 4 so purchased both. The woman said... oh yu getting both packs? I said yes.. I'm addicted. :laugh2: She looked at me weird:huh:


----------



## Kita

I bought a box last month and tried it once. It wasnt hard to get in there and I didnt feel it when it was in there. But then I guess the idea of it in there freaked me out and I thought it was hurting me so I went to the bathroom and tried to pull it out but my fingers wouldnt get a grip on the ring!

I laid on the bed and OH went in there and got it out for me. He has no problem with yucky stuff though as he works in the medical field :).. It was still a little scary though. I will be trying it again next week when I should be O'ing :happydance:


----------



## Minimin

So ordered my softcups yesterday and got them express delivery as I am sure I am going to ov the next few days- and I missed the delivery!!!!arrgghh now have to wait 24 hrs before going to the depot to pick them up.

To boot have cystitis and missed my CBFM pee this morning as a result. Was up at 4am and think my BBT charting will all be off- talk about bad timing :o(

Emz87 and VeganMum2Be- think we may have to be soft cup team buddies next month if I cant get mine tomorrow. I know I am going to be like a bat outta hell tomorrow morning straight down the depot before they open :thumbup:


----------



## veganmum2be

haha i only ordered 6, see how they go, if they dont work out i'll use my mooncup!
my postman is poo here, if he cant be bothered to come up to the flat he rings the buzzer from downstairs, waits one second, and walks of, before i've even had chance to answer, so i always get a card in the communal letterbox. so annoying!!

should so make team softcup users!


----------



## Minimin

veganmum2be said:


> should so make team softcup users!

I ordered 24 I think?? :blush: shows how much I think I am going to get a :bfn:
Once I get mine I think we should! I think my postman did the same as yours and left. I was tired and snoozed off but would have woken for it. Hey ho... off to the depot tomorrow morning I go!!! 

How do you find the mooncup for :witch:?


----------



## emz87

i only orderd 6 just to begin with them if i like them i will be buying them in bulk yes definate to make team softcup. well i cant use mine yet as a)they havent arrived and b)im not due to ovulate lol still havent had my af but i know that i cant still ovulate without it so as soon as i see ewcm il start using them.
GO TEAM SOFTCUPS


----------



## veganmum2be

Minimin said:


> veganmum2be said:
> 
> 
> should so make team softcup users!
> 
> I ordered 24 I think?? :blush: shows how much I think I am going to get a :bfn:
> Once I get mine I think we should! I think my postman did the same as yours and left. I was tired and snoozed off but would have woken for it. Hey ho... off to the depot tomorrow morning I go!!!
> 
> How do you find the mooncup for :witch:?Click to expand...

i think the mooncup is brilliant, however when i'm really active (like running or hiking) it seems to dislodge itself slightly, not so it leaks, just so i can feel it there. but i have never had a single leak, found it easy to insert, i even went swimming with it in.
you just remove it, empty it and wash it. it says on the leaflet reccomended to replace once yearly. i've been using them sinse i was 14 cos my mum is an eco freak, but when i left home, i still used it most periods.
the only time i use tampons or pads is when i was due to be out of the house for a long time and relying on public loos, cos i wouldn;t have been able to take it out and wash it there. xx

https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc218/vegan_bexx/untitledsoft.jpg <--haha!
gosh hope mine arrive before xmas


----------



## Minimin

ooohhhh Ladies- Mine is here today!:thumbup: I had to trek in the cold :cold: to the depot but it is here- Hmm.. not sure if it will fit:dohh:... kinda makes my bits shrink back thinking about it.. but hey- if it works

My OV monitoring has practically gone out the window. I am due to OV tomorrow according to my CBFM from October- November it was a bit weird so I dont know if I OV'd or not. 

My first month of temping so I cant use that- and EWCM is present but I had slight cystitis yesterday so on the loo wiping tons so was hard to monitor :(

DH is out tonight with his


----------



## Minimin

ctd- with his cricket team beer:) so I am not sure we will get a:sex: in though I have told him I am expecting him to as soon as he gets in. we'll see:shrug:

Time for my masseuse to get her.. loving this pampering- all in the name of getting a :bfp:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## babythinkpink

Ha ha love it....they will fit dont worry!!!

I thought omg when i saw mine but they are pretty flexible.

I have never heard of them til ttc!

I put mine in after bd, i felt like it scoops anything stray and puts it in the right place! I do it lying down and go to sleep, and have been happy with where they are and feel they are fitting right, but both times by morning they are sort of side on and have slipped from how they should be....I suppose that is long enough though, if i really wanted to i could shove em back in!!

I have used these, and I put my legs up against the wall so i am half elevated, i find it easier than propping up my hips, I can do it longer like that and dh is used to it now, it is my little routine after bd, I never get up!!

Yes he probablly thinks i am crazy but as i tend to keep the poas thing private and just tell him when is 'good' i think he suspects I am a ttc freak but he is just as keen for our next little bundle of joy so tends to overlook my madness!!

Good luck to you, Hope the cups make it work for you!! Will certainly be using mine again this cycle!

:baby:thinkpink xx


----------



## Minimin

Hey babythinkpink!:hugs:
It is nearing half 11pm here and no sign of DH- I hope he hasn't forgotten- shall I text him?

My DH must also think I am a freak- I seem to be all about what we should and shouldnt be doing. He is all laid back about it all. I dont know- I wish I could be like that too sometimes!

I also stick my legs up in the air. I prop my bum on two pillows and legs up against a wall and a pillow behind my neck- good book and read- DH is used to it now also. I wonder- do they talk about it down the pub over their pints LOL

How long have you been ttc? and using softcups? You mention you are keen for your next bundle of joy, how old is your lil one? did you take long to concieve that time?

I am worried as I have one tube and 2 ovaries (ectopic back in Sept) so I am keen to get pregnant again but also worried I have a reduced chance :cry:

Well good luck to you for this cycle- let me know how it goes
lots of :dust: to you
I will see what happens tonight-


----------



## ablacketer

hi ya! from a diva cup user for over 2 years. :)

for the newbs that wanna use the cup for AF, the first couple periods you will need a panty liner because you will have accidents until you "learn" how to insert it correctly. the ladies with tipped uterus, you need to insert it a bit differently (Im tipped). I usually insert and then run my finger around it to make sure my CX is inside the cup

as for the lady who said her cup "leaked" during strenuous activity, I use diva large (Ive had two babies) I cant feel it and Im active duty military. our PT is pretty strenuous and Ive never sprung a leak :D

using a cup and the using a public "loo"
the cup can be worn for up to 12 hours. even for the heavy heavy bleeders like me, you can go 10 hours with it in and have no leak. Just empty/clean/insert it before you head out and forget about it till you get home :D

I never thought about using my cup for TTC, Im going to give it a go this cycle.


----------



## Minimin

So I tried the softcups last night.I found them dead easy to insert last night- straight after :sex:

Couldn't feel it inside- even had to check to see if it was still there after I put it in (like---err where would/could it have gone!). This morning my CBFM says I am at peak OV time so I am definitely going to use it again tonight.

Removing it was a bit weird as it took a few 'wiggles' to catch the rim to hook out. I found it the easiest when I was lying down on the bed- so I took loadsa tissues with me but it wasnt too messy- you can see how much is in the cup which is kinda neat. I dont know if it was CM or :spermy: :shrug:

Fingers and toes crossed ladies...


----------



## veganmum2be

hehe mine arrived this morning, cant wait to try them!


----------



## Minimin

Yah :)


----------



## emz87

mine arrived this morning! i dont think i ovualte for another week or so ill have to wait but i cant wait to try them!!


----------



## Minimin

yah yah :)


----------



## anteater

OMG! This thread has been an education. Softcups seem to be a bit of a well kept secret don't they? Some members on here have had good results with them. Statistically impressive by the looks of it.

I have ordered some. Hope they arrive in time. 

Fingers crossed this is going to be the thing that tips the balance for us this month. This has given me new hope (had a mc in August and am sick of a BFN every month). I'm so glad I have something positive to focus on for a change.


----------



## Minimin

Hey Anteater!
I stumbled across this thread earlier in the week and bumped it up- I am amazed it is not something talked about more often! I also thought the statistics were impressive but I havent actually gone back to check. I have just started using them. I also monitor my fertility using the Clear Blue fertility monitor which hit Peak fertility yesterday and today. I found them easy to use and a but fiddly to take out but I think that may be practice. They do dry you up down there- but I can live with that :)

I am so sorry you had to suffer a miscarriage- I also lost a pregnancy in September and along with it my right tube- We were told not to ttc until 3months after and so we are on the 2nd month of trying. This month I have ramped up :sex:, been more careful with alcohol and caffeine in the run up to ovulation and also took EPO. Not really done it religiously so if I get a :bfn: this month, in the new year I will be more militant:thumbup:

How long have you been ttc- and how long before you can try Softcups. I am waiting for the other ladies on this thread to OV so we can start Team SoftCup!! 
:happydance::happydance:


----------



## anteater

Hi Minimin.

We have been TTC since the bleeding stopped after my mc, so that must have been the beginning of September. We conceived after 6 months of 'trying' the first time around.

I kind of expected to conceive within a couple of months of the mc, just because that was what I kept hearing was happening to others in the same position.

I'm hoping the softcups will arrive before Christmas because I am due to OV on the 27th. I have only used OPKs since the mc but don't chart in any other way (obsessed with checking dates though and I find the 2WW absolute torture).

I REALLY, REALLY hope softcups are the answer. If they don't arrive in time I will try using my mooncup but I think the softcups will be better because it looks as though they keep it all closer to the cervix.

I've told my DH about it and he is happy for me to try this but I think he will have to look the other way as he is a bit squeamish about some things:shrug:. He is willing to try anything to help us get our longed for baby though. Poor fella has been strictly teetotal since September so the sooner we get a BFP the sooner he can enjoy a beer again:winkwink:


----------



## Minimin

Hey Anteater, 
How did you manage to get your DH to be tee total. When I mentioned it to mine he laughed as it is so close to Christmas. I was told January would be more suitable grr!!
I hope soft cups are the answer for us too as I am one tube down :( also hope the remaining tube is good . We had also been 'trying' for 6months before getting pregnant in August- took them a while to figure what was going on- with low hCG rises etc. 

I have been using the soft cup for about the past three-four days. I had two peaks Friday and Saturday according to my monitor- to signal ovulation. I have noticed since using them I am more dry- but when I remove the cup it is rather a weird smell (sorry if thats tmi :blush:). Not sure if my CM and DH sperm is making this smell as it is obviously inside for longer than normal?? 

Today is a 'high' on the monitor. From today onwards I dont think I shall be BDing... bless DH needs a rest :blush:! so I shall see what happens to the smell.. may end up being a deterrent to :sex: in the future :growlmad:

Hope your SC come in time.. where did you order them from?


----------



## anteater

I managed to get my hubby to go teetotal because the month I asked him to try it was the month I conceived, so consequently it would be hard to ignore that fact since losing our baby. 

I know I am very lucky that he is dedicated to the cause too. We are both very aware that age isn't on our side as I am 35 and he is 50, so that is an incentive too. 

Has anyone else mentioned they are dry using the softcups? How long do you leave it in for? I suppose it is likely to make you more dry as any normal discharge from the cervix is not getting into the vagina.

Crikey! The things we go through in the quest for a baby. Who would have thought it's the most natural thing in the world? I just feel in such a hurry to get pregnant again since my mc. Each month feels like an eternity.


----------



## anteater

I forgot to say I have ordered the softcups from SME Fertility. I've never had dealings with them before, so hopefully it will be OK.


----------



## Minimin

Hey Anteater, 
I will be asking DH in the NY if we are not successful this cycle. It seems unfair to me that we put ourselves through all this. I am so sorry to hear of your loss. I am totally in understanding of the desire to become pregnant again. I lost our pregnancy back in September due to an Ectopic. I also have had my right tube removed as a consequence so we are now reduced in fertility too. It is hard to take in. I am also 36 and DH is 37 so time is ticking. It seems the most natural thing but for me it is so scarry to think it may be another ectopic and I lose the other tube. arrgghgh.. PMA

I havent read anyone mentioning the 'Dry' feeling. As you said, I think the normal environment isnt there so it will be more dry than normal. I kept them in either overnight for BDing in the evening. And morning ones I kept until about 6pm so about 8 hours. I think they recommend no more than 12 hours. The cup still has stuff in it after I take it out.

Hope yours arrive soon. It is lonely being the only softcup user. :wacko:


----------



## anteater

Minimin, I'm so sorry for your loss too my dear. It's not something you ever think you will have to go through and is unlike any other bereavement, I think. It must be doubly worrying now that you only have one tube, but hey, one is all you need:hugs:

Where are all the other softcup users? Pregnant I suppose:winkwink:

I'm not holding out much hope for mine arriving before Xmas now. I live in Basingstoke (as in... Basingstoke on national news due to being snowbound) so post is not forthcoming. I'm even waiting for my parents' Xmas presents to arrive:dohh: Poor hubby had to abandon his car in the snow and walk for 2hrs to get home on Monday night.

I have sterilised my mooncup today to use as a back-up (so to speak). Do you use the softcups every time or just around OV?


----------



## Minimin

Oh My! It has been very bad weather wise where you are Anteater! I hope your softcups... well at least your pressie arrives!

I have only used the softcups this cycle. I read about them about three days before I was due to OV so got them in just in time. I think the softcup does a similar thing. Let me know how that goes.

I dont think we are expecting anymore snow are we? Hopefully all your goodies will arrive by then Fxd for ya!


----------



## moochacha

Hey i did a thread on this last week, basically some girls from work and i (we're nursing practitioners) talked about how some TTC couples raved on how wonderful softcups are. 

Actually i spoke to one lady who had been trying for 6 cycles with her second child and used softcups on her 7th cycle and bam first cycle using it she got her BFP. 

I haven't heard any negative and next cycle im thinking about using softcups as well, anything should help right? and if it keeps the ... umm ... swimmers :blush: where they should be for longer and the cervix open for longer then thats a massive bonus. :happydance:


----------



## BellaBlu

I sat here today and read this entire post like a book that I couldn't put down. =) I'm ordering some, can't hurt to try! They look big and intimidating, but if it works it will be worth it


----------



## Minimin

Moochach& bellablu- I definitely think it's worth a shot Bellablu- I did exactly what you did& read the whole thread & then ordered some- you'll see mypost above- I'll be keeping u all posted in my 2ww. Today is 3dpo according to my CBFM & am still feeling a little dry down there. I guess it's still too early to start symptom spotting as yet! though of course I am :(


----------



## BellaBlu

Aww, I look forward to keeping up with this! I'm sure I'll be reading a success post soon :).. You'll get your angel* [[Hugs & Babydust!]] .. :) Im new so i'm still learning to use everything on here... why the heck does my post take up so much space?


----------



## Minimin

Bellablu- I only noticed that once you pointed it out! No idea why your post is larger? hmmm? 

re: ttc are you monitoring anything else?


----------



## ablacketer

ive put in my diva cup after every BD, crossing my fingers that it works


----------



## anteater

YIPEE! The postie got through today. The softcups arrived as well as the presents for my parents, so I'm a happy bunny.

One problem though, my DH and I have spent the last 2 days arguing so not exactly conducive to BDing. Urgh! Why are men such men?:shrug:

It's great to see some others on here and Moochacha, that is very inspiring news you have there.

Good luck everyone. :dust:


----------



## Minimin

Moochacha- Just re- read you post and caught the last bt about keeping the cervix open for longer. How does it do this? or even... Does it? LOL I didnt know this. 

Anteater- glad all your packages have arrived. Let me know when you start using it. I am about 4dpo and have a weird tweaky thing going on around the ovary/uterus. eek. I cant help symptom spotting.

Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## joyalan

Wow, if this month is a BFN, I think these softcups are really worth checking out! I just read through all the pages of this post - just like some of the other gals here - and I found it really positive that many of the gals from the early days of this thread now are listed as Preggers on their status area! :thumbup:

Does anyone know if Walgreens sells these in the US?


----------



## BellaBlu

Joyalan- I'm pretty sure walgreens sells them, If not, try walmart... If all else fails, Amazon has them.. 24 packs for 7.50 :) Best Wishes* :hugs:


----------



## joyalan

Great, thanks Bella!


----------



## anteater

Minimin said:


> Moochacha- Just re- read you post and caught the last bt about keeping the cervix open for longer. How does it do this? or even... Does it? LOL I didnt know this.
> 
> Anteater- glad all your packages have arrived. Let me know when you start using it. I am about 4dpo and have a weird tweaky thing going on around the ovary/uterus. eek. I cant help symptom spotting.
> 
> Good luck ladies!!!

I know I'm a devil for symptom spotting too and get annoyed with myself every month for doing it. The month I conceived I had no symptoms whatsoever and didn't get any until 7 weeks, so no symptoms doesn't mean anything anyway:shrug:


----------



## Minimin

[/QUOTE] I know I'm a devil for symptom spotting too and get annoyed with myself every month for doing it. The month I conceived I had no symptoms whatsoever and didn't get any until 7 weeks, so no symptoms doesn't mean anything anyway:shrug:[/QUOTE]

I hope the next few days fly by and I am not symptoms spotting too much. AS I am at home at the moment it is hard not to think of every tweak and twang. I did have some strong pains around my left tube/pelvic region around 4-5 pm today but it is all gone now. 

I Must not symptom spot, I must not symptom spot, I must not symptom spot.

I reckon i will be doing 100's of those :)


----------



## anteater

OK at risk of giving TMI, I am pleased to say I used the softcup for the first time today. 

It went in easily enough but I wanted to feel my cervix through it so that I knew it was in the right place. Cervix was playing hide and seek though so I just have to trust it's in there OK. It's certainly keeping the little swimmers in as it didn't all ooze out when I stood up:blush:

I feel quite content that everything is being kept where I want it. I just hope it works.

Is it OK to have a bath with the sc in or will the hot water kill the sperm?


----------



## BellaBlu

Anteater-Thats exciting! :) I was worried about that, because online they look HUGE! :blush: I'm not sure about the bath thing, I wouldn't, better safe than sorry =] Can't wait to hear you got your BFP! :flower:


----------



## Minimin

Anteater! Yah! I dont think a bath would have much effect unless water actually gets inside you. But as Bellablu says- it probably isnt worth the risk. Are you keeping it in over night or through the day. I did both. 
Dont worry about the positioning- I think as long as you dont feel it inside you then it is in the right place. If you look at the videos posted earlier in this thread you will see there isnt any place for it to go other than the right place. 

FxD for you! Lets hope we get our BFP. Are you 1dpo now?


----------



## moochacha

Minimin said:


> Moochacha- Just re- read you post and caught the last bt about keeping the cervix open for longer. How does it do this? or even... Does it? LOL I didnt know this.
> 
> Good luck ladies!!!

Hey i went away and thought about what my co-worker said about keeping the cervix open longer so i asked her. She meant the positioning of the cervix it stays higher. Like how women place pillows under their bottoms after BD.. well "apparently" softcup and others like it can do the same. 

I assume that you will still have to lay in bed for 15-30mins after BD for the best results?

Since the perfect placement of the cervix for conception is soft and high maybe this aids it as well as keeping :spermy: close to the cervix. Or maybe she has it all wrong?  Though she has been working in maternity ward for 12 years now.

Either way I'm sooo ordering some if i don't get a bfp this cycle. Good luck ladies :dust:


----------



## Minimin

Merry Christmas to you lovely ladies. Heres to 2010 bringing us lots of health and happiness
Minimin xx


----------



## BellaBlu

I'm with you Minimin. Merry xmas :hugs: I'm looking forward to a new year filled with health, happiness.. and of course all of our beloved babies :) Have a great one*!


----------



## anteater

Minimin said:


> Anteater! Yah! I dont think a bath would have much effect unless water actually gets inside you. But as Bellablu says- it probably isnt worth the risk. Are you keeping it in over night or through the day. I did both.
> Dont worry about the positioning- I think as long as you dont feel it inside you then it is in the right place. If you look at the videos posted earlier in this thread you will see there isnt any place for it to go other than the right place.
> 
> FxD for you! Lets hope we get our BFP. Are you 1dpo now?

Time for a TMI update:wacko: I kept the sc in for about 8hrs today and when I took it out there was only a small amount of semen in it (not a puddle of it like I was expecting) but I definitely haven't had much come out so I am guessing it's all been sucked up through the cervix:shrug:

I'm not due to ovulate until the 27th, so I will use them up until then and for a few days afterwards and then it's that horrid 2WW.

Good luck Minimin. I really hope this is your month :dust:

Moochacha, thanks for that info on the cervix. It's good to hear something that a professional on the front line has said. I am especially chuffed about the best position for the cervix is soft and high because I couldn't find mine today, it was so high:blush:

I hope you all have a wonderful day tomorrow and all our wishes come true in the new year. X X X


----------



## Minimin

Anteater- It sounds all good if there was hardly anything in the cup. Do you normally get alot leaking- sorry if that is too personal. It is just a good sign it is doing something if normally it is leaky and this time it isnt.:thumbup:
Hope we both catch the eggy this month:happydance::happydance: I'll keep you company over the 2ww!

Ladies
lots of :dust::dust::dust: to us all.


----------



## moochacha

Merry Christmas ladies :dust: to you all xox


----------



## Premomt

Just wanted to book mark this site foir future reference.
Biught some softcups, gona use them this cycle.


----------



## MrsKangaroo

We are going to start trying in the new year. I told hubby what I have read on here and his response was "anything that helps!" so I will be ordering some of these at the end of the month.

Fingers crossed the girls who are using them get their BFP's!


----------



## Minimin

Premomt and Mrs Kangaroo! Hello hello! I hope you ladies both get your BFP soon. Are you planning to use softcups soon?
I am about 6dpo and have been using them this month. 2ww- arrgghhh 
lots of:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Beans

Seraphim said:


> That's HUUUGE!
> (and it doesn't look like it creates a seal... for periods especially, I'd rather have something that isn't flimsy and wont accidentally 'spill' anything... mooncup all the way ;))

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


OMG! Not to be gross..... 


I showed the DH that video and he said "That damn thing is going to turn into the worlds nastiest water balloon!"
:rofl:

I will use it for TTC but, AF...no freaking way! :haha:


----------



## Premomt

ok ive caught up finally! 
We BD last night and I used the softcup. It felt like a bit oozed out unfortunatly. But I left it in all night anyways and there was some soup left in the bowl so that should be good right? 
And I POA OPK today and got a :bfp: so I am glad I used the softcup last night! I plan to use it again tonight as well.
really hoping this will give us the edge.
I had an ep last january and we have been ttc with no luck since then. I still have all my parts, but I think I may have some scarring that is blocking me.

WE shal see! I will defo update with news of :bfp: or :bfn:

To the author of this thread~
You should update the first page with all the BFP gals so others can see~!


----------



## Kita

May I ask how you all take them OUT comfortably??

I have had the nastiest cough for about a month now but thankfully it is letting up. Well the other night I spotted some EWCM so called OH into the room for a quicky and the weight of him on me made me feel like I was going to have a coughing fit soon.. SO I grabbed one of the softcups after BD and stuck it in there and coughed away without any leakage. 

I guess I still have a hard time with the IDEA of it inside of me because I started to feel a little funny and get a slight headache. I did my best to ignore it and about an hour or so later I just NEEDED to take it out! Its not like it was uncomfortable or anything. It actually disappeared in there lol! So I went to the bathroom and tried to get it out while sitting on the toilet. That didnt work. I could barely reach it! I had to squat on the floor to get it out. Thankfully it wasnt messy and THANKFULLY I was able to get a good grip on it this time lol! (I think that was my biggest fear because last time OH had to dig it out :haha:).. 

But the fact that I had to SQUAT to get it out is like defeating the purpose of it being used for AF (not that I would ever use it for that!!!!).. 

Do you guys have tricks for getting the cup out??


----------



## anteater

Minimin said:


> Anteater- It sounds all good if there was hardly anything in the cup. Do you normally get alot leaking- sorry if that is too personal. It is just a good sign it is doing something if normally it is leaky and this time it isnt.:thumbup:
> Hope we both catch the eggy this month:happydance::happydance: I'll keep you company over the 2ww!
> 
> Ladies
> lots of :dust::dust::dust: to us all.

OK, you asked the question so I've got an excuse for giving TMI. If we BD at night I wake up in the night so sticky and uncomfortable because of the oozing:blush: I used a sc for the first time at night last night and it's great because there's no leaking at all. I am really happy with it.

I REALLY hope you get your BFP Minimin. When can you test/is AF due?

Kita - The first time I used the sc I took it out after 8hrs just because I felt a bit odd about it being up there. I couldn't physically feel it, it was just a mental thing. This is only the second time I've used it and I feel much more relaxed about it.


----------



## Kita

*Anteater* This last time I used them was my 2nd time also. I was a little better with them.. first time around, I took it out after about 20 mins. I had some EWCM today so I might put one in after BF tonight.. Just washed the sheets you know!! And maybe I can get to sleep without thinking about it so much and keep it in there longer.


----------



## Minimin

Kita- I lie down to insert and remove the sc. I used them for the first time this cycle and they were easier to take out when lying down.

Anteater- I am due AF on the 2nd of Jan- not sure whether to test before or if AF is late. I am trying not to get my hopes up!

Happy BD-ing ladies! Fx crossed for ya!

p.s hope you had a Merry Christmas


----------



## Premomt

Its so hard to say what is the easiest way to remove them as everyone is made so differently. I have long fingers so reaching up in there to grab the rim is not a prob. I sit on the toilet to remove. Sometimes I bear down a bit and that can be helpful. I hope you find your nack with them!
I have noticed that after wearing mine over night my CX is sensitive. And when I took it out this am it felt like I just got scrapped for a smear! Just achey and sensitive. I hope that is just because I am peaking as of yesterday.
Anyone else feel this at all? Maybe I should try removing lying down...


----------



## MrsKangaroo

Minimin, I am going to order some at the end of this month and hopefully start using them in the middle of January, I just need to work out my dates!


----------



## Minimin

good luck Mrs Kangaroo! 
Premont- I had the same weird feeling on my cervix too- I thought it was the sc being pulled out so touch my cervix. Probably both the sc and sensitive cervix at Ov time :)


----------



## Minimin

Hello ladies- 9dpo and a BFN for me. I am so bummed! Is it still too early? I had niggling on the right handside for the past 5 or so day and thought it could be implantation. THought I would test as we are off to a Spa break and if I knew for def I would be able to choose treatments accordingly! I know 9dpo is too early to test in some case but it was clear as gold BFN arrrggghhh I have lost all hope for this month.


----------



## anteater

Oh Minimin, I know how you feel. I do this every month. It could be too early for the Hcg levels to be high enough though. You aren't out the game this month until :witch: rears its ugly head.

Fingers crossed for you:hugs: Have a lovely time at the Spa.

I always test early and am disappointed. I will once again tell myself not to test until 15 DPO. I wonder if I will succeed:wacko:

I have really got my hopes up this month because of the softcups so I know if I get a BFN it will be a bigger let down than usual.


----------



## BellaBlu

Aww minimin.. like you said it could be too early. Try not to stress about it and test again soon.. As for the spa treatment, lucky.. lucky girl :) Maybe if you tell the people at the spa you're TTC or possibly conceived, they will know what treatments to hook you up with :hugs:.. sometimes they even have specific treatments I believe, but I could be mistaken. Enjoy yourself and relax! Hope you have a great time..


----------



## emz87

i finall got to use my softcup last night,found it fairly easy to put in although not sure if it was in the right place. When i pulled it out this morning there was no spermies in ther lol i usually have a fair amount of leakage. im dreading this 2ww its soooo hard!!


----------



## Mummylou23

EMZ87 just wondered did u do anything once it was in lol just wondering dont really wanna embarase my self or u


----------



## Titi

Okay I tried the softcup last night for the first time. Our Dr. said to BD face down/bum up and stay there so afterwards inserted it in that position. It seemed easy enough but I think I got a LOT of leakage over the sides. I left it there from 5:30pm until about 3 am when I found I felt irritated/itchy in there even though I couldn't feel the cup at all. There really wasn't much left in there-
Will try again today with some preseed in it first. Yesterday we just used the preseed prior to BD. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE hoping for a BFP this way. SO many sucess stories here.


----------



## ablacketer

Im with ya toots. didnt get to use our cup at his moms, but I did last night. temp drop today and he has duty so no BD tonight. sigh. I hope I ovd today!!!


----------



## emz87

mummylou23 nope i just went to sleep in my normal way no elevating hips or anything just inserted and then snored lol will be doing the same again tonight just incase im a day or 2 out of predicting my ov!!


----------



## Titi

Hi Ablacketer! Hope you get to OV and BD tomorrow! I am not sure if I OV'd today or will tomorrow-will have to see what happens. Softcupped again tonight-REALLY want it to work so bad!


----------



## ablacketer

me too! Im hoping it was just a wacky temp read!


----------



## veganmum2be

i've been using mine! the past few nights.
took a bit of fiddling around to get them positioned right, but they stayed in all night.
yeyy.
i'm not 100% sure if i was ovulating when i thought i might be, was just a guess.
fingers crossed!


----------



## Titi

Mine stayed in much better last night! Collected soup-yay!


----------



## Premomt

That's good Titi! Fx it helped the lil swimmers up where they needed to go!
Where is everyone in their cycles?
I'm about 4 dpo today. FXFXFX!!!


----------



## Minimin

Premont=fxd for ya! I am about 10-11dpo. tested 9dpo but got a BFN. Now fed up with it and going to wait till AF is well overdue. Heres lots of :dust: to you ladies.


----------



## HappyMama

Hi ladies :hi:




BellaBlu said:


> Joyalan- I'm pretty sure walgreens sells them, If not, try walmart... If all else fails, Amazon has them.. 24 packs for 7.50 :) Best Wishes* :hugs:

Thanks for posting this. I just wanted to ask. 



Premomt said:


> To the author of this thread~
> You should update the first page with all the BFP gals so others can see~!

Totally! It's very motivating to see all these BFP. :happydance:


I've been using my Diva Cup for last three months TTC but so far we only got BFN. I'm thinking about using the Soft Cup if AF shows up next year. I'm 3 DPO so I need to wait....It seems like forever lol


Sending you all lots of :dust:


----------



## emz87

i think im 2/3dpo not certain tho just going by my cm i only used the soft cup twice this month i hope that was enough!!
Minmin you got ages left to get your bfp!!


----------



## Minimin

emz87 said:


> i think im 2/3dpo not certain tho just going by my cm i only used the soft cup twice this month i hope that was enough!!
> Minmin you got ages left to get your bfp!!

Hello Hello! 
Emz87- it takes just one :sex: session to catch Ms Eggie. Fxd for you! I hope this is our month ladies. It would be such a nice end and then start to 2010. :happydance:

i'm a 11dpo and have about 2 days before :witch: is due. I know it is early but I am paranoid it is another ectopic as I had all those twinges on the left side this month (the side with only remaining tube). If I can get a :bfp: detected soon I am straight to the doctors for my bloods to be monitored until I can get an early scan in. It is sad that anytime I have a :bfp: it will be marred with worry and concern. IF it is another ectopic and we catch it early I can possibly be treated with out surgery and this can save the remaining tube. However, the non-surgical method means we cant TTC for another three months.:cry:

Ok... sorry to bother you with my concerns :wacko:

I will ask if you can stalk my chart below. My first month temping and my values are pretty high the last few days. I know :witch: is due in a few days so is this the normal pattern? from what I understand.. elevated temps AFTER :witch: is due is a sign you could be pregnant so I think I have to wait it out. What do you think? 

lots of :dust::dust::dust: to you softcup users this month! I am off to calculate when my next OV may be to stop me worrying- proactive and PMA!! :blush:


----------



## Mummylou23

hi girls well i got smily on clearblue yesterday we bd'd yesterday i put mooncup in and i orgasmed checked this morning and there was nothing in the mooncup is this good? we used conceive plus to


----------



## Minimin

MummyLou23- sound good to me. Good luck! 

Ladies who have used the softcup so far- did any of you experience the dryness i mentioned earlier in this thread?


----------



## ablacketer

no dryness here, but I use the diva cup.

got lots of "soup" this morning, the most so far! Im hoping so much!!!


----------



## BellaBlu

Soup.. lol. That just makes my stomach churn :) It seems that waiting on my softcups to get here is as bad as the 2ww.. Hope you girls are pulling a fred flinstone and makin' that bedrock! :) Lets make some babies this month!! wooo :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

:rofl: bellablu! When and where did you order your softcups from?


----------



## anteater

Minimin said:


> MummyLou23- sound good to me. Good luck!
> 
> Ladies who have used the softcup so far- did any of you experience the dryness i mentioned earlier in this thread?

I haven't had dryness as such but I have no idea what my CM is up to since using the softcups.

I don't blame you with your worries Minimin. I know it's not the same because I haven't lost a tube but I know that if I get pregnant again it will be marred by the mc. I will be paranoid about it happening again, but I don't want to put a downer on it because everything might be alright and I won't have enjoyed the pregnancy.

I sooo hope you get your BFP. I should be testing on the 10th but I don't know if I will be able to wait that long.


----------



## ellaandcallum

I had a look on ebay and there is a seller on there, they are about £5.95 plus £2.95 cheaper than the chemist, when I searched I put Instead menstrual cup, soft cups just bought aload of bras up!!lmao!! I am not gonna try them yet, I will see after this cycle ;-)


----------



## Minimin

Anteater, I think my CM was all over the place. When I could monitor it- sometimes whilst wiping or after O then it was kinda sticky/creamy. I guess cupping it whilst using the softcups makes it weird?
Would 10th be your :witch: day?


----------



## BellaBlu

I got mine from drugstore.com... I haven't seen them anywhere around here, so I ordered them online! Oh how I miss the conveniences of America :( *pouts*... I would've just as soon picked some up at walmart or walgreens! But I'll be patient till they get here.. AF is visiting so I should have them by the time I'm ovulating ;) Still, I'd feel safer if they were tucked away in my cupboard patiently waiting. Oh well! Patience is a virtue I suppose. You ladies have a WONDERFUL New Years! +Cheers+ To a happy new year.. And to us all getting what we want the most. :flower: :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Bellablue- I hope they are here soon. It is fun to look at them and think about their usefulness. I know what you mean about waiting. I am not good at waiting.

So I tested this morning. I have posted my pics in the gallery. What do you think ladies?

I also went to Nurse as I have an Ectopic history and need to be monitored- but she got a :bfn: from their test (not FMU) and said to come back next week- when I am officially late for :witch: visiting. 

What did I just say about waiting?


----------



## anteater

Minimin said:


> Anteater, I think my CM was all over the place. When I could monitor it- sometimes whilst wiping or after O then it was kinda sticky/creamy. I guess cupping it whilst using the softcups makes it weird?
> Would 10th be your :witch: day?

Oops, I just checked my dates and AF is actually due on the 11th - urgh, an extra day's wait.

I didn't use OPKs this month so just guessed at my OV date. It was strange though because when I used the softcups 4 and 3 days before OV there was practically nothing left inside them when I took them out but on the day of OV and 2 days after there was much more semen left in them:shrug: All I know is we couldn't have done anything more this month.

Happy New Year to you all and I hope and pray we all get our longed for babies in 2010:dust:


----------



## Minimin

Hey ladies thought I would update you.AF is one day late I am now on CD31 and have another faint line on this mornings test at 14dpo. I have uploaded a pic with Top= 9dpo, Middle=12dpo and lower, 14dpo.



Seems the line hasnt changed much. As I am at risk of another ectopic I shall be hoping to see a stronger line over the coming days :cry: The doctors should repeat the test for me and then send me to EPU.

BUT- Looks like Softcups may have worked!!!!! When are you ladies testing??
:thumbup::thumbup::happydance::happydance::wohoo:

Just fingers crossed that it isnt an ep-is sticky and in the right place [-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## HappyMama

Minimin said:


> Hey ladies thought I would update you.AF is one day late I am now on CD31 and have another faint line on this mornings test at 14dpo. I have uploaded a pic with Top= 9dpo, Middle=12dpo and lower, 14dpo.
> 
> View attachment 54602
> 
> 
> Seems the line hasnt changed much. As I am at risk of another ectopic I shall be hoping to see a stronger line over the coming days :cry: The doctors should repeat the test for me and then send me to EPU.
> 
> BUT- Looks like Softcups may have worked!!!!! When are you ladies testing??
> :thumbup::thumbup::happydance::happydance::wohoo:
> 
> Just fingers crossed that it isnt an ep-is sticky and in the right place [-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Heeeey these are totally positive :hugs: I think this is it and it won't be another ectopic pregnancy. It's so exciting. 

I will be testing on the 8th if AF doesn't show up. Right now I'm feeling like it won't but we'll see.


----------



## Premomt

Fx for you minimin! I know the fear of another EP so I am really praying for you that is not the case.
You didn't char with fertility friend by chance did you? Looking back on my chart when I had my EP showed me a lot. Unfortunatly I didn't see it then.

Keep your PMA, and get to your dr right away! :hugs:


----------



## BellaBlu

Minimin- That totally looks positive sweetheart.. Thats awesome! I hope this is it for you! FX'd. :)! :hugs:


----------



## anteater

Minimin said:


> Hey ladies thought I would update you.AF is one day late I am now on CD31 and have another faint line on this mornings test at 14dpo. I have uploaded a pic with Top= 9dpo, Middle=12dpo and lower, 14dpo.
> 
> View attachment 54602
> 
> 
> Seems the line hasnt changed much. As I am at risk of another ectopic I shall be hoping to see a stronger line over the coming days :cry: The doctors should repeat the test for me and then send me to EPU.
> 
> BUT- Looks like Softcups may have worked!!!!! When are you ladies testing??
> :thumbup::thumbup::happydance::happydance::wohoo:
> 
> Just fingers crossed that it isnt an ep-is sticky and in the right place [-o&lt;[-o&lt;

OH Minimin. I am so happy for you I have actually shed a tear or two. I so, so, so hope this one turns out well for you and you get your longed for bubba.

Please keep us updated. X X X


----------



## Minimin

Premomt said:


> Fx for you minimin! I know the fear of another EP so I am really praying for you that is not the case.
> You didn't char with fertility friend by chance did you? Looking back on my chart when I had my EP showed me a lot. Unfortunatly I didn't see it then.
> 
> Keep your PMA, and get to your dr right away! :hugs:

THanks Premomt- I only started charting everything after the EP. It is interesting that you saw things for your EP cycle in your chart. Doo you mind being a little more specific. My chart is below- with MedHelp if you have a chance to look.

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Anteater- I feel kinds still unsure about it. I do believe in these scoftcups though- I am praying you get yours soon. I tested before AF was late do you think you will also? I have other issues- ie the ectopic which does put me at high risk- and this takes away the :happydance:
I guess once bloodwork/earlyscan is done I will really believe it

I feel quite protective of us Softcup users and want it to do its magic to all of us. Fxd for all of us!


----------



## Minimin

also want to give you some of my :dust:- pass on the luck eh?


----------



## anteater

Minimin said:


> Thanks Anteater- I feel kinds still unsure about it. I do believe in these scoftcups though- I am praying you get yours soon. I tested before AF was late do you think you will also? I have other issues- ie the ectopic which does put me at high risk- and this takes away the :happydance:

I can understand this. I can't help but think if I get pregnant again it will end in mc because that is my only experience of pregnancy. I know this is just in my head though.

I (luckily) don't know much about ectopic pregnancy. I didn't know doctors could tell anything about it through blood tests and I've no idea what Premont means about seeing it in her charting:shrug: It's strange how these things are just a mystery until you go through it yourself (like mc was to me until I had one).

I agree Minimin I want the softcup magic to work for us all. One day I want to read through this thread again and add up all the people who got pregnant using them (apparently in the first month for quite a few I seem to remember):dust:


----------



## emz87

minmin that is sooo exciting i hope this is it for you! I hope i get some of your luck , im due to test in 10 days!


----------



## Minimin

Emz87 :dust: to you! 10 days and counting!
Anteater as with all loses-mc or ep you will always worry it will happen again. I never knew anything about EP until I had one and then spent weeks trying to figure out why and did I do something to make it happen. I think I can fairly safely say similar thoughts would have gone through your head too- it is such a natural reaction, as is the fear of it rearing its ugly head again. Taking it one day at a time does help.
Today I read on someones post that they were not going to worry and enjoy the fact that 'at the moment I am pregnant'. This hit a cord with me as I think I will be spending most of my pregnancy and post pregnancy worrying it will all be taken from me again. But we cant live like that... 
ok that rant over.. :)

Ectopic pregnancies typically have a slower rising hCG level and it doesnt double as normal. By monitoring it from this week we may be able to detect an abnormality. Normally ultrasounds will not pick up anything until hCG is about 2000 or more. Until then I cant rule out pregnancy in the right place even if the hCG is doubling as it should be (rate of doubling more important than the number itself :shrug:) So ultimately I think a scan will tell us. There is a catch 22 to all this as below 2000-3000 I would not have to have surgery after this they would operate and most likely I would lose my other tube too :cry: But thats something I will have to cross if and when it happens [-o&lt;

As for BBT and Premonts comment- I have no idea so will be interested to hear what she saw on her chart.

Did they have any idea as to why you had an MC?


----------



## Premomt

Minimin~ Your chart is a bit different but I think I got the jist of it. When was your EP? Did you have surgery? Did you have to have an ovary or tube removed?

The main thing I saw in my chart after the fact was that my post BFP temps were ALL over the place. 
Also- I spotted when I was due for af. I thought this was ok as other laides had this happen and nothing came of it. So I though as long as it's not red or gushing its not a big deal. 

I started having pains on a wednesday night that I though were gas or BM related. (I should have known otherwise because it woke me out of a sound sleep. :dohh:) But I attributed it to IBS as it was on my left side, and I have had IBS pain before that felt similar. 3 days later with no releif, I went to the ER. I had ruptured but from what my dr said none of my parts were affected to the point of removal. The egg had implanted on my ovary near my tube and when it ruptured the two came apart. she just had to clean me out, put me back together again and here I am today.
I think I have scarring that has closed my tube because I had 2 chemicals before my EP and I've had nothing since then.
I tried to upload a link to my chart to show you the temp erraticness, but can't figure it out...:dohh:

Dont worry yourself sick over this though. Just try and stay chilled out until you can get your Quantatitive done. Then you will have a more definitive answer, and be able to make decisions from there.

FX for you and I am really praying you do not have a reoccourance of an EP.


----------



## jojomac

Hi Ladies, I am new to this site, but have found this thread very interesting. I am currently on an anxious 2ww, but if we have no joy, I am defo buying these soft cups and the p[re-seed for an extra good measure:flower:


----------



## jojomac

anteater said:


> Minimin said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Anteater- I feel kinds still unsure about it. I do believe in these scoftcups though- I am praying you get yours soon. I tested before AF was late do you think you will also? I have other issues- ie the ectopic which does put me at high risk- and this takes away the :happydance:
> 
> I can understand this. I can't help but think if I get pregnant again it will end in mc because that is my only experience of pregnancy. I know this is just in my head though.
> 
> I (luckily) don't know much about ectopic pregnancy. I didn't know doctors could tell anything about it through blood tests and I've no idea what Premont means about seeing it in her charting:shrug: It's strange how these things are just a mystery until you go through it yourself (like mc was to me until I had one).
> 
> I agree Minimin I want the softcup magic to work for us all. One day I want to read through this thread again and add up all the people who got pregnant using them (apparently in the first month for quite a few I seem to remember):dust:Click to expand...

Hey Anteater, I would love to hear your progress, as you are almost in the same cycle as me, aslo, from reading the softcups threat, I noticed that your husband was 50, and you 35. My position is almost the same. I am 33 (almost 34) and my husband 49 (almost 50), so if you fancy a TTC buddy let me know.

Jo


----------



## Minimin

Premomt said:


> Minimin~ Your chart is a bit different but I think I got the jist of it. When was your EP? Did you have surgery? Did you have to have an ovary or tube removed?
> 
> The main thing I saw in my chart after the fact was that my post BFP temps were ALL over the place.
> Also- I spotted when I was due for af. I thought this was ok as other laides had this happen and nothing came of it. So I though as long as it's not red or gushing its not a big deal.
> 
> I started having pains on a wednesday night that I though were gas or BM related. (I should have known otherwise because it woke me out of a sound sleep. :dohh:) But I attributed it to IBS as it was on my left side, and I have had IBS pain before that felt similar. 3 days later with no releif, I went to the ER. I had ruptured but from what my dr said none of my parts were affected to the point of removal. The egg had implanted on my ovary near my tube and when it ruptured the two came apart. she just had to clean me out, put me back together again and here I am today.
> I think I have scarring that has closed my tube because I had 2 chemicals before my EP and I've had nothing since then.
> I tried to upload a link to my chart to show you the temp erraticness, but can't figure it out...:dohh:
> 
> Dont worry yourself sick over this though. Just try and stay chilled out until you can get your Quantatitive done. Then you will have a more definitive answer, and be able to make decisions from there.
> 
> FX for you and I am really praying you do not have a reoccourance of an EP.

Hey Premont, 
I had to have a tube removed- right one. I found I was pregnant about 5 weeks and picked up on Superdrug and CBD and then the docs nurse said BFN. I waited to see Doc two days later and still could get hpt to work but docs still no so she sent me for bloods on the friday. I didnt get results until the monday but by then I had started bleeding. I knew something was wrong and thought I would be miscarrying.

after more bloods for another two weeks, and a few scans they eventually said it was an EP and I had it removed that evening at around 8 wks. I only had the top part of the tube and all the pregnancy removed. They said I was lucky as it could have ruptured and resulted in internal bleeding.

I was told the other tube (this is post op consultation) had some external scarring but they removed as much as they could. They said to try naturally and they would see me in six months (appt in June) but they hoped I would be cancelling it! I asked about hsg to see if they remaining tube is blocked but we decided to wait and see what happens at least until Feb- Mar 2010.

When you mentioned your temps were erratic... how up and down did they go. Mine seem above 36.4 and before ov they were much lower so I am hoping this is ok.

I am glad nothing had to be removed in your case. I am so aware of the fact I am one tube down- still we only need one tube, ovary and :spermy: !!

I havent made docs appt as yet. I will call at 8am tomorrow and see- I may see the doc if space available or they may make me wait until the Nurse is available at 4pm. I hope not! as I would like bloods drawn tomorrow---

Keep you posted hun xxx

:dust:


----------



## Premomt

minimin- my temps dipped below my coverline. ( i am not really sure how to figure that out but I think you take all your temps pre ov and average them to find the cover line. Fertility friend figured that out for me that cycle) They were way up one day and way down the next. :shrug:
I am surprised that you didn't have any pain associated with your EP. I suppose that happens with a rupture. (I had aparently ruptured on wed slightly then fully came undone either on the way to the ER or at the ER. LOTS of internal bleeding. Very anemic afterwards)

The only thing I can say is keep positive. Be wary of possible signs, but as you said before enjoy being pregnant. And see your Dr ASAP for Bloods. :hugs:

As for me- I think I am around 8DPO and as usual, my PMA has dissapeared. Been checking my CP and it has not exibited the same symptoms as it did when I was PG with the EP before (high, firm but subtle, and Very Closed.)
So I am just feeling like it didn't happen again. :sad2: hopefully things will turn around soon.
:dust: to all!


----------



## Minimin

Premomt said:


> minimin- my temps dipped below my coverline. ( i am not really sure how to figure that out but I think you take all your temps pre ov and average them to find the cover line. Fertility friend figured that out for me that cycle) They were way up one day and way down the next. :shrug:
> I am surprised that you didn't have any pain associated with your EP. I suppose that happens with a rupture. (I had aparently ruptured on wed slightly then fully came undone either on the way to the ER or at the ER. LOTS of internal bleeding. Very anemic afterwards)
> 
> The only thing I can say is keep positive. Be wary of possible signs, but as you said before enjoy being pregnant. And see your Dr ASAP for Bloods. :hugs:
> 
> As for me- I think I am around 8DPO and as usual, my PMA has dissapeared. Been checking my CP and it has not exibited the same symptoms as it did when I was PG with the EP before (high, firm but subtle, and Very Closed.)
> So I am just feeling like it didn't happen again. :sad2: hopefully things will turn around soon.
> :dust: to all!

Hey Premont!
I think your right with re: to pain. I was sooo lucky it hadnt ruptured and so I didnt lose blood and wasnt in any pain. I am of course monitoring every tweak and twang.

I am with you on losing PMA- but we have to keep it up. 8dpo is still early- yet. I havent monitored my CP at all and think I just recently actually felt my CP- so must have been pretty low- I am still thinking and praying for you.

So when I went to the nurse on 12dpo she tested and got a :bfn:. As I wasnt late for AF (AF due 14dpo) she said to return today-which I did and again she has a :bfn: at 16dpo??? 

I was expecting to be monitored as I am at risk of another ectopic and instead was told to come back next week!!! :growlmad: Surely this is not the way to monitor and Ectopic pregnancy sufferer? I will be about 5w3d then. I started to spot bleed and then properly bleed by this time with my ectopic so I am wondering if this is what they are waiting to see happens? 
I am concerned now that my hCG is low that it is isnt detect at 4w 3d and wonder if it can still be a health viable pregnancy. This has too many hallmarks of m ectopic and it is so hard to keep it all together and not worry. I would have thought- and partly was given the impression I would be closely monitored as soon as I was late for AF- despite me having faint positives last week I was sent away- told to come back next week and referred then. Now they tell me to go back a week later?????

I am wondering as my Doc was the one who sent me for bloods first when I last was pregnant with the EP. I dont want to Pee anyone off (namely the nurse- she is lovely) but shall I just make an appointment to see the Doctor on Monday morning rather than the nurse?

Too boot, I am not really feeling any symptoms now- No sore boobs- slight on the edges but think that is the underwiring in my bra- I dont have weird tastes, twinges and tweaks are getting less and I am sleeping less at night- Could I know be going through a chemical/mmc and hence the nurse' test was negative. I havent done a hpt as yet today and mow FMU has gone-(nurse) so will wait until tomorrow if I do one. Starting to think it is probably best to wait it out and not poas anymore. Have any of you ladies had a healthy happy pregnancy with no symptoms at around 4w???

So I am no where nearer or clearer in knowing what is going on?????????
If you can help or have any idea what I should do please help.

And to round it all up- DH and I have had a massive blow out and I am about to pack and leave. I told him not to start arguing as I didnt want to ge stressed and he still did. I walked away and cooped upstairs for about two days- and he came up and started again before bed last night. I am so angry at him for risking it and frustrated more than ever as he seems to think of only himself and not of what I may be going through! 

I dont know if it is worth going to stay at my Mum's for a while on the other side of town or to sit out this side as I am closer to EPU/AE if I need to this week. 

Thanks ladies- I feel better for having ranted a little.:blush:

Minimin


----------



## emz87

Hey hun when i was preg with my son i had no preg symptoms-none what so ever i just had a feeling i was so i was testing and bfn went to drs bfn i was two weeks late for af before i had a bfp i had slow rising hcg but i went onto have a healthy pg and a health lo i hope everything works out ok 4 u


----------



## Premomt

Yes minimin- every pg is so different. Some gals have every symptom under the sun and some get none at all.
I am going to play devils advocate and say you need to demand bloods. If you are getting faint positives on HPTs- even if they are getting BFNs at the drs they need to take it seriously, and not shove you off. The tests they use are prob not as sensitive, or the nurse who looked at the test follows the "if its not as dark as the control its not a positive" rule.
Bring in your HPTs. Take another if you can, and bring it in with you to show them. Also print off your chart and bring that as well. My dr took me much more seriously when I brought my charts in.
Make an appt with the dr who told you he would do bloods and bring him the evidence!
I hate ignorant healthcare providers!! Look where it leads us! :hissy:
Call the office and set up an appt with the dr and let us know how it goes. :hug:


----------



## anteater

Minimin - I really feel for you:hugs: It's so unfair isn't it. Having a baby should be the most natural thing in the world but for us it seems to be linked with a lot of stress and uncertainty.

I don't understand why at the GP surgery people get a BFN when with a HPT they get a BFP. Surely the GP uses tests that are as sensitive. When I was pregnant my GP told me there was no point her doing a test as the HPT are the same so she just took my word for it.

As for lack of symptoms, don't worry about it. When I conceived I didn't have any symptoms at all (except lack of AF) until 7 weeks when the morning sickness and bloating kicked in.

My OH and I argued all the time when I was pregnant. It seems like it's quite a normal thing to happen. I guess it was my fault because I was the one that was going through change but it sure didn't feel like it was my fault:winkwink: 
If you can, I would sit quietly for a moment, take a few deep breaths and see how you feel. Would you be better at your mum's away from a pressure cooker situation or would you be better to stay in your own home and see if you can sort things out with your DH? 
I know I always felt like I needed to get away but never did. I think it might have been better if I had, but I would have had to explain very carefully to my OH that I still loved him and just needed some time on my own for both our sakes. It all depends on how each individual relationship works. I hate arguing and always think it's the end of the world, other couples argue regularly and don't have a problem with it. All I know is that it is a very stressful time for us girls. 

Good luck with it all, my dear:dust:

jojomac - Hello. It's good to here of someone in a similar situation. How long have you been TTC? Are you using the softcups?

I met my DH 2 years ago. We bought a house together in May and got married in October. We started TTC in January 09 and I fell pregnant in May. Sadly I had a mc at 11 weeks:cry: I have felt very negative about getting pg since we started TTC again in Sept. I have just felt as though it will never happen but trying the softcups has made me feel much more positive.

I'm 8 DPO today. I will probably test on Wed, although if I had the willpower I would rather wait until AF is due on the 11th because I don't want to go through the heartache of a chemical pg if it were to happen (see what I mean about negative attitude:dohh:) When will you test?

Premomt - I know what you mean about losing your PMA. I find the 2WW the hardest thing. I just want to know! I argue with myself all the time: 'This could be the month' - 'Don't be silly, it probably won't be' etc. etc. I'm like Gollum in Lord of the Rings.

Good luck everyone, with whatever stage you are at:flower:


----------



## jojomac

anteater said:


> Minimin - I really feel for you:hugs: It's so unfair isn't it. Having a baby should be the most natural thing in the world but for us it seems to be linked with a lot of stress and uncertainty.
> 
> I don't understand why at the GP surgery people get a BFN when with a HPT they get a BFP. Surely the GP uses tests that are as sensitive. When I was pregnant my GP told me there was no point her doing a test as the HPT are the same so she just took my word for it.
> 
> As for lack of symptoms, don't worry about it. When I conceived I didn't have any symptoms at all (except lack of AF) until 7 weeks when the morning sickness and bloating kicked in.
> 
> My OH and I argued all the time when I was pregnant. It seems like it's quite a normal thing to happen. I guess it was my fault because I was the one that was going through change but it sure didn't feel like it was my fault:winkwink:
> If you can, I would sit quietly for a moment, take a few deep breaths and see how you feel. Would you be better at your mum's away from a pressure cooker situation or would you be better to stay in your own home and see if you can sort things out with your DH?
> I know I always felt like I needed to get away but never did. I think it might have been better if I had, but I would have had to explain very carefully to my OH that I still loved him and just needed some time on my own for both our sakes. It all depends on how each individual relationship works. I hate arguing and always think it's the end of the world, other couples argue regularly and don't have a problem with it. All I know is that it is a very stressful time for us girls.
> 
> Good luck with it all, my dear:dust:
> 
> jojomac - Hello. It's good to here of someone in a similar situation. How long have you been TTC? Are you using the softcups?
> 
> I met my DH 2 years ago. We bought a house together in May and got married in October. We started TTC in January 09 and I fell pregnant in May. Sadly I had a mc at 11 weeks:cry: I have felt very negative about getting pg since we started TTC again in Sept. I have just felt as though it will never happen but trying the softcups has made me feel much more positive.
> 
> I'm 8 DPO today. I will probably test on Wed, although if I had the willpower I would rather wait until AF is due on the 11th because I don't want to go through the heartache of a chemical pg if it were to happen (see what I mean about negative attitude:dohh:) When will you test?
> 
> Premomt - I know what you mean about losing your PMA. I find the 2WW the hardest thing. I just want to know! I argue with myself all the time: 'This could be the month' - 'Don't be silly, it probably won't be' etc. etc. I'm like Gollum in Lord of the Rings.
> 
> Good luck everyone, with whatever stage you are at:flower:

Hi Anteater

Oh You are testing so soon.....my fingers are crossed for you. I am testing around 11th, but am hoping am feeling some signs, been cramping a lot, some localised pain on my right, sore bb's, and have had terrible heartburn and burping (lol) over the past 2 days. So fingers crossed, its not my mind playing tricks. 

Keep us updated.
Jo xx


----------



## Minimin

Hey ladies

Anteater- your comment about Gollum makes me laugh- I can so relate to that and thought it was just me making myself go mad- but glad to know we all do it!

Premont and Emz87- Thanks for taking the time to calm me down and give me some sensible advice... I did exactly that!

DH and I needed time away so I did go to my Mums- but that escape didnt last long!

After my nurse' yesterday I called the Docs today and for some reason the receptionists didnt answer and it was the actual Doctor. I spoke to her and said I had an ectopi previously and was late for :witch: and had :bfn: with the nurse twice and not at home. She didnt even bother asking me to come in. Said there will be a referral for bloodwork at the reception desk and to come and get it. So! I had to leg it back home-(so much for getting away from DH :blush:](*,)- but this is more important of course!) Well legged it home, got the form and then to the hospital to get bloods done. Just made it in for today so I should get the results tomorrow. Fxd crossed please![-o&lt;

I agree our hormones are all over the place. I only realised the extent of it when I was at Mum's and my nephew was over. I love him to bits but little things were getting me so annoyed at him- bless. I am tearing up thinking about how I shouted at him--- oh and he is so young and only wanted to play!
Darn Hormones!

Are you testing soon Anteater?


----------



## emz87

minimin i have my fingers tightly crossed for you and hope that the blood work proves that you are infact preggo, good luck for 2morro x


----------



## anteater

jojomac said:


> Hi Anteater
> 
> Oh You are testing so soon.....my fingers are crossed for you. I am testing around 11th, but am hoping am feeling some signs, been cramping a lot, some localised pain on my right, sore bb's, and have had terrible heartburn and burping (lol) over the past 2 days. So fingers crossed, its not my mind playing tricks.
> 
> Keep us updated.
> Jo xx


You are very restrained Jo, waiting to test until the 11th. I am trying desperately not to symptom spot. The further into the 2WW that I get the more stressy I am. I hate not knowing and I can't bear the thought of the disappointment again.

Minimin, my fingers are firmly crossed for you. Good luck my dear. I am going to test tomorrow at 10 DPO. I know I shouldn't and I will only be disappointed but next Monday, when AF is due, seems like an eternity away.


----------



## emz87

anteater said:


> jojomac said:
> 
> 
> Hi Anteater
> 
> Oh You are testing so soon.....my fingers are crossed for you. I am testing around 11th, but am hoping am feeling some signs, been cramping a lot, some localised pain on my right, sore bb's, and have had terrible heartburn and burping (lol) over the past 2 days. So fingers crossed, its not my mind playing tricks.
> 
> Keep us updated.
> Jo xx
> 
> 
> You are very restrained Jo, waiting to test until the 11th. I am trying desperately not to symptom spot. The further into the 2WW that I get the more stressy I am. I hate not knowing and I can't bear the thought of the disappointment again.
> 
> Minimin, my fingers are firmly crossed for you. Good luck my dear. I am going to test tomorrow at 10 DPO. I know I shouldn't and I will only be disappointed but next Monday, when AF is due, seems like an eternity away.Click to expand...

i know exactly what you mean about the not knowing the first week of the 2ww was easy i didnt do any symptom spotting but now i cant help it and id love 2 know im 10dpo tomorro aswell af due tues tho and i will be testing aswell i know im in for a bfn but i have to do it!!


----------



## anteater

emz87 said:


> i know exactly what you mean about the not knowing the first week of the 2ww was easy i didnt do any symptom spotting but now i cant help it and id love 2 know im 10dpo tomorro aswell af due tues tho and i will be testing aswell i know im in for a bfn but i have to do it!!

I'm sooo with you sister. Good luck:hugs:


----------



## Minimin

emz87 and Anteater- I am rooting for you!! We shall all be poas addicts tomorrow!
Thanks for you support ladies. I would be even more neurotic without you- errr is that possible?:blush:


----------



## emz87

tbh i dont even know why im testing well i do its because of my addiction lol but im soooo out. Minimin when will you have your results back? i hope u have some answers!!


----------



## Embo78

Well I've read the entire thread and by pg 20 I ordered some for when I ov in approx 2 weeks. 
Hi to all the others ttc. I've been engrossed in your stories all night. Especially Minimin. I really hope your lil bean sticks.
By the way, what does fx'd mean ??? Sorry, I'm a newbie!!
Em x


----------



## Kita

fx'd=fingers crossed :)


----------



## Minimin

Hey ladies and welcome newbies!

Embo78-I hope your SC come soon! Are you going to be able to use them soon? Fxd means Fingers crossed babe.
]
Emz87- I think the labs will have the results today and the GP can access them this afternoon. I think I will call about 4-5pm to see if she has them. From my last experience with the EP they were supposed to get them by close of the day but didnt and I had to wait until the following work day which was after the weekend!! argghh.. but tomorrow should be at the lattest.
So my Clear blue digital from this morning:

:bfp: at 18dpo. I will be 4w and 5days by my calculations! 

I am still nervous until we get my bloods monitored.

BUT!!! Softcups so DO work!!! Come ladies- get testing!! Looking forward to all those testing soon. Fxd super million times. And those getting some :sex: in- happy times :)

emz87 and anteater- how did it go.. ?????

Minimin
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0768.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 55


----------



## anteater

Good luck Minimin. It must be reassuring to see that :bfp: I hope you get those results today and all is well:hugs:

I got a BFN, of course:cry: This is where I start to feel really negative. 

My DH isn't very well so he went to bed early. I sat downstairs and cried and cried because I so want to conceive. The trouble is my DH has been ill for 8 weeks (he has a chronic illness anyway but he's having a bad flare up) so BD is not always possible. We did BD over the time I was OVing this month but not regularly through the whole cycle, like you are supposed to. If it's a BFN this month I don't think the chances of TTC are great for next month. I get so down about it.

Also, I keep hearing everywhere that the best way to conceive is to relax about it all. All those stories about women getting pregnant when they stopped TTC. How does that work? How can I stop wanting it and relax about it? I think I did OK this month, I didn't use the OPKs, but I sure feel desperate about it now.

Sorry for the rant:wacko:


----------



## jojomac

anteater said:


> Good luck Minimin. It must be reassuring to see that :bfp: I hope you get those results today and all is well:hugs:
> 
> I got a BFN, of course:cry: This is where I start to feel really negative.
> 
> My DH isn't very well so he went to bed early. I sat downstairs and cried and cried because I so want to conceive. The trouble is my DH has been ill for 8 weeks (he has a chronic illness anyway but he's having a bad flare up) so BD is not always possible. We did BD over the time I was OVing this month but not regularly through the whole cycle, like you are supposed to. If it's a BFN this month I don't think the chances of TTC are great for next month. I get so down about it.
> 
> Also, I keep hearing everywhere that the best way to conceive is to relax about it all. All those stories about women getting pregnant when they stopped TTC. How does that work? How can I stop wanting it and relax about it? I think I did OK this month, I didn't use the OPKs, but I sure feel desperate about it now.
> 
> Sorry for the rant:wacko:

Hi Anteater

I hope your BFP will come in the next day or two. I know how you feel. I was so anxious when I had my implanon removed, as my husband is 49, I am so worried that because of his age (and lifestyle- which is far from ideal) that we might not be able to conceive. It has taken me 2 years to convince him that I wanted a baby, and now he has agreed, I would be devestated that it doesn't happen.

I hope this is all of our month for :bfp: and keep the chin up.

Minimin - Congrats on your :bfp: I am so chuffed for you.

Jo xx


----------



## laura6914

girls would you mind if i joined you? i ordered some soft cups yesterday. never even heard of them until someone suggested them to me (my mum lol) My OH is away this month so im planning on just inserting them as a practice trial as i have heard they can be fiddly and then next month when i start my 2nd round of clomid ill be using them again.

xxx


----------



## Embo78

Thanks minimin. How great does that BFP look?????
Prayin for ya chicken and fxd it sticks!!
Although this is our official month ttc I am hoping we are lucky and catch quickly. my youngest is 8 so the gap is huge already! 
Anteater - I'm so sorry you've been upset but sometes it's good to let it all out with a good bawl and a rant!! I think the theory goes because there's so many couples who get to the point where they give up, some even adopt, then lo and behold, they're pregnant. But you can't force yourself into that head space when all you want is your lil bubby. 
Sorry if I'm cutting in but I just felt ur pain when I read ur post and wanted to offer you some kind words. 
Hope today is brighter day for you 
em x


----------



## Minimin

Anteater- Hey it is still early- your not out until :witch: decides to show :hugs:. I didnt :bding: every other day through out the cycle. Just the week before I knew I was supposed to and started using SC around three days before OV- until one day after OV. I use the Clear Blue fertility monitor to help locate my peak days. I also BBT and CM monitor- BBT was crap as I dont think I am taking temps well and CM was supposed to give me highs before peak but instead went from low to peak! 
I also have been taking EPO at the beginning of my cycle to help with CM.
I started off monitoring nothing and month by month I add something- It is my way of keeping positive. I hope you are feeling better and keep your chin up honey! as Ambo said- ranting and crying is good to let those darned emotions out! Remember honey- you are not out yet still--- it could be waaaayyyy to early!!! fxd :hugs:

Jojomac! Thanks for the best wishes- My DH is not ideal fitness either:dohh:- I am trying to get him to walk more and eat better- thats about all I can control thought -Men !:shrug:

Laura6914 Welcome! I hope you can get the hang of them! I cant stop raving about them! are you monitoring your cycles?

Embo78- thanks honey! Are you monitoring your cycles either? DO you know when you OV?

Good luck ladies- I hope you are keeping warm- I am freezing and contemplating going back to bed.- Seem to have a dull headache on the left side :wacko:

Minimin xxxx


----------



## laura6914

hi mimimin, well i use OPKs every month to know when i OV. as im on clomid i take Robitsin to help with my CM as it can dry you up. I have just started taking my BBT so will see how that goes. Thats all really. 
I ahve been TTC for over two years and my mum called me last night about SC which i had never ever heard off. Googled it an lone behold found this thread on here. :happydance:

How easy are they to get in and remove? Im a bit apprehensive to be honest. are they uncomforatble? Can you re use them? sorry for all the questions. 

xxx


----------



## jojomac

Minimin said:


> Anteater- Hey it is still early- your not out until :witch: decides to show :hugs:. I didnt :bding: every other day through out the cycle. Just the week before I knew I was supposed to and started using SC around three days before OV- until one day after OV. I use the Clear Blue fertility monitor to help locate my peak days. I also BBT and CM monitor- BBT was crap as I dont think I am taking temps well and CM was supposed to give me highs before peak but instead went from low to peak!
> I also have been taking EPO at the beginning of my cycle to help with CM.
> I started off monitoring nothing and month by month I add something- It is my way of keeping positive. I hope you are feeling better and keep your chin up honey! as Ambo said- ranting and crying is good to let those darned emotions out! Remember honey- you are not out yet still--- it could be waaaayyyy to early!!! fxd :hugs:
> 
> Jojomac! Thanks for the best wishes- My DH is not ideal fitness either:dohh:- I am trying to get him to walk more and eat better- thats about all I can control thought -Men !:shrug:
> 
> Laura6914 Welcome! I hope you can get the hang of them! I cant stop raving about them! are you monitoring your cycles?
> 
> Embo78- thanks honey! Are you monitoring your cycles either? DO you know when you OV?
> 
> Good luck ladies- I hope you are keeping warm- I am freezing and contemplating going back to bed.- Seem to have a dull headache on the left side :wacko:
> 
> Minimin xxxx

Hi Minimin...Gives me hope that there are more ladies with BFP, with those whose partners who enjoy a drink and curry a little too much lol.:haha:

Anteater - On the positive side - my firend who is now 20 weeks pregnant, never got her BFP until 15dpo, so still plenty of time....keep positive (hard I know):flower:

Good luck to all of the ladies testing in the next day or two...
Jox


----------



## Embo78

It's so exciting. My ovulation and early pregnancy tests arrived this morning whoop!! Now I just need to get my thermometer and wait for my soft cups!! I ovulate around the 22nd Jan so I have a little while yet. Should I be BD for the whole month or just in that week? Do you think I should use my SC's straight away or try without at first. I'm such a novice at this and I have three children!!! With my DD who's now 13, I was 8 weeks gone when I found out, with DD who's 12 I fell pregnant 2 mths after giving birth and with DS, 8, I kept getting - until I was about 6 weeks. Even doctor was convinced I wasn't cos the two tests I had their said negative too!
I had a chemical pregnancy last summer and I and my partner were devastated that I turned out not to be, total surprise because we babies never came into our heads. We've been together three years, engaged for six months and aching for our own baby. Our lifestyles are far from perfect, I'm currently losing weight, atleast I don't smoke any more, I quit March 09, and don't drink but I'm very unfit. My children have set my up on the wii fit and I've already lost my Christmas weight!!! Yay!!
Anyway there's a little bit about me.
Em x


----------



## Minimin

Laura6194 and Emb078 -
I found them easier to put in after :sex: as I was still lying in bed. I would also have to take them out in this position too. It wasnt too messy as I think most of the :spermy: had been taken up. I put them in straight after :sex: and kept them in overnight if we :sex: at night. Morning ones, again, would put in straight away and then get up shower etc. I took it out after about 8-9hours. They recommend to keep it in for 12hours max. Did you see the link for their website? There is a video of how to insert and remove them. I did find it weird as they are quiet large- but that was nerves, I couldnt feel a thing once I had it in. When I removed it- it as a bit fiddly, but once you caught the top ring it was easy enough. Have you got time to try a few times before BDing? I would suggest using them all the time around any :sex: you have near ovulation. I didnt :sex: before that- I would say I got a bit dry during the day after SC removed. I think the SC collate everything including CM-Hope that helps ladies!

Jojomac-honey I think my DH loves his Curry, Pizza, Pints, Cheese, Crisps, chocolate, desserts---- list can go on! I did make him take Multivits with Zinc as I think :spermy: use zinc to swim. We also both take Manuka honey at least once a day if possible. Have you heard of it? I read somewhere that Honey and cinnamon helped fertility! But I dont think it is medically proven!
Oh and I dont think they can be reused!
Embo78- Congrats on quitting and losing that weight! I am impressed. My sis has a Wii fit she doesnt use so I am hoping she can pass it to me. I do Yoga but over the holidays it has gone to pot :( Time to start again! I stopped drinking a week before I knew I was going to ovulate. I did notice the first few cycles post-ep my cycles were spot on and my CBFM picked up highs and peaks all most text book on time. Then the third month post-ep I started drinking and it was that month I got all high's. This month (4th post ep) I took the first week or so drinking (had some girlies over) and then stopped. Other than Chrimbo day and NY eve I have not had any! Dont know if that helped :shrug:

Anteater- hope your bearing up ok honey! lots of :hugs: to you!
Right- time for some lunch and vegging!


----------



## laura6914

thanks minimin hun, yeah oh is away for 4 weeks so weont be TTC this month but that will give me enough time to practice getting them in and out. 
I know this may be a really stupid question but can you reuse them? does this carry a risk of infection if you do. i have ordred 6 and if i find hem ok i will be ordering some more. 
huge huge congratulations on your BFP by the way. Was it your first month using SCs?
xxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hey ladies, i have just orderd 6 instead cups off ebay for £5.50 plus £2.95 p&p, never used them before, hope they bring us a :bfp: :happydance:

xXx


----------



## toastiesc90

woo woo good luck ladies :) after reading this i might give it a go. Thanks for the info Mommytokian im heading over there now! :)


----------



## laura6914

i brought mine from Amazon &3.25 i think for 6 with free delivery. they had 24 for £22 but thought i would give them a try before ordering that many. 

M2K- where about in the midz you from? im originally from west brom, moved to berks in 2004 bt going up that way the weekend to visit family. 

xx


----------



## jojo-m

You have all convinced me how fabulous these are so i've just ordered some, hope they arrive in time! 

Minimin congrats on the bfp, hope the dr's sort things out to put your mind at rest, 

x


----------



## anteater

Oooh-ooh, lots of new people joining in:happydance: I honestly feel like you fellow softcup enthusiasts are my friends. I'm always excited when I see there's a new post.

Jojomac - It's funny isn't it because when you are with someone quite a bit older than you it can make you feel quite young but when it comes to conceiving I'm an old hag:haha: No, I know not really, but it feels like it sometimes. I wish we had met when we were younger.

I am lucky though that we both eat pretty well. DH wants a baby almost as much as I do so he's been off the alcohol since October (when we got married) and he eats 6 brazil nuts everyday, for the zinc for the :spermy: He has just started taking multivitamins too.

I take Pregnacare Preconception multivits and I don't drink alcohol or coffee (my downfall are sweet things). I suppose I am not so worried about our fertility (I appreciate how lucky I am for that) because we conceived before (ended in mc at 11 weeks:cry:). It's just a 'luck' thing I think. I may be wrong of course because last time may have been a fluke.

Laura6914 - Welcome! Good old mum eh! I really feel the softcups are a positive step forward. It's something very tangible that we can do to help ourselves.

I didn't have any trouble using the sc. It slips in a treat after BDing. I always removed them sitting on the loo and didn't have trouble there either. I did worry about it being over my cervix because I didn't know for sure but I didn't get any leakage so I think it must have been right.

Embo78 - Thank you for your kind words. I really appreciate them.

Minimin - Thanks for the reassurance that you didn't BD through the whole cycle either. I know it's just a matter of waiting for the days to pass and all this distress doesn't help one way or the other. It is as it is. It's just the not knowing that's difficult.

I hope everyone is enjoying the snow as best you can. Does anyone else live near Basingstoke? We only moved here in May. I took the dog out this morning and everyone was discussing the weather, there's great camaraderie.


----------



## Embo78

I'm loving the snow (when I'm looking at it through my window!!!) kids loving it too their schools are closed! Hence me being off work!!


----------



## Minimin

Well the saga continues. I called yesterday to make a doc appointment and the doc answered and told me a letter to get Bloods done would be at the surgery for me. I went to the surgery, collected the letter and made my way to the hospital. Here I was told results would be ready the following day. Today I had the doctors receptionist call and tell me there would be a letter to get an ultrasound done. I asked if I needed it today and she said as soon as possible. As I am 4w 5d I am well aware there is a very high chance there is nothing they will see on the scan.
I asked the receptionist to tell me the hCG number and she said "oh your pregnant!" I wanted so say "yeah hun I know- I want to know the figure to understand my risk of another ectopic. The Doctor came out and said that it was early and she wasnt sure if Obs would take me and I would have to go down- what kind of SOP is that?

The scan was ticked to be at Obs and gyn department which concerned me as I thought it would be at the EPU- hence me asking if I was required to go now as at 1pm I knew it would be closed . I went along to O and G (9-5 opening times) and the receptionist said she cant book me in until 12 weeks!? I explained my history and she spoke to someone senior to her and they said 'No' plain and simple, if was not exhibiting any symptoms they wouldnt see me!!!!! i was gobsmacked not to mention furious! I call my surgery and the receptionist there speaks to the doctor and she says 'if they wont do a scan THERE IS NOTHING THEY CAN DO"???? err WTF!!!

I then suggest the EPU and the receptionist KINDLY informs me I can try them. I thought it was their job to do this NOT MINE!

I didnt get a scan done. Have to go to the EPU tomorrow but the receptionist there hardly glanced at my forms so I am sure the tick for obs and gyn will cause problems tomorrow and I will be sent home again. Seriously- is this how person at risk of a serious condition is treated?

I am so angry and disappointed that we are not taken seriously. I would have thought a risk was something they would listen to but unless we are bleeding or in pain they dont want to know.

So annoyed right now- I dont know what else to say.

Oh and I forgot to actually tell you my FMU with a digital said pregnant 1-2 and I had a hCG of 61 from yesterdays bloods.


----------



## emz87

minimin im soooo sorry that you had to go through all that what a bunch of s***s.Can you not pretend that your having cramps or something? Im sorry i cant be of much more help im pretty clueless so is a hcg of 61 good??
I tested this morn bfn :( nevermind next time i suppose


----------



## Minimin

emz87!! I am so sorry- Do you think there can be a chance you ovulated later than you think? I'm wondering if you could be still too early.

hCG numbers are not as important as the % they rise over 2-3 days. They should do another set of bloods on Friday and this will tell us more. We are looking for something around 70+ % rise to indicate numbers are rising normally.

There are ranges of hCG for each week of pregnancy but they are very broad like I should be around 10-400 or something.. so not really helpful.

Are you going to test again? you know you are not out till :witch: shows up!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Stupid question ***ALERT*** can you wee with a cup in? :blush:


----------



## Embo78

Holy cow Minimin I can't believe how they were with you. I wouldve thought that given your history, it wouldve been taken into consideration. Unbelievable. 
Any way still prayin your lil bean sticks and Fx of ofcourse!! Lol!!
Sorry bout your BFN emz87. But as I've read a lot over last few days, it ain't over til AF shows her ugly mush!!
Em x


----------



## Minimin

Thanks ladies- I have calmed down a little more now. It is so nice and comforting to know you are rooting for me and beanie!

What will be will be. It is a shame and I would like to complain but I want them to do what I need and want first without annoying them. I am sure there is somewhere I can complain though.

M2K- You can pee with it in. Apparently you can also :sex: with it in. It is meant to catch your flow when :witch: visits! but using SC is meant to allow you to still have :sex:- 
M


----------



## Premomt

Minimin- though I wasn't expecting them to do a scan so early, it's pants they brushed you off like that. :gun:
The quantatative (spelling) is the most important thing right now. You do have an appt to get more bloods done friday already right? That is going to be the thing that tells you the most right now since a scan really wont be able to show anything.
:hug:


----------



## Minimin

Premomt said:


> Minimin- though I wasn't expecting them to do a scan so early, it's pants they brushed you off like that. :gun:
> The quantatative (spelling) is the most important thing right now. You do have an appt to get more bloods done friday already right? That is going to be the thing that tells you the most right now since a scan really wont be able to show anything.
> :hug:

Hello hello Premont! How are you doing Missy!!!
I havent another appointment for bloods. Just a form to get a scan done :nope:
frustration at its finest.
How are things with you? Did you get snowed in? I am hoping it isnt too bad tomorrow and I can get to the EPU! (selfish I know lol)
Minimin x


----------



## confused27

hey ladies i ordered some soft cups today they sound really good fx'd they work lol


----------



## Minimin

Hey Confused 27! Welcome to the softcup group! When are you going to be ready to test them
Lots of luck
Minimin


----------



## confused27

hey mini hun i just read through all 34 pages of this loll just getting to see ur reply now :D im just on CD1 just now so im not really sure tbh i made a thread earlier asking some advise about them but only got 1 or 2 replys was hoping to find out more on this one, really hope evrything goes well for u mini just read ur story glglgl xx


----------



## Minimin

Ask away confused27! I used them for the first time this month! There are several others who are also first time users too.
M x


----------



## emz87

i dont even know if i def ovulated i had ewcm and ov pains but still dont know for sure!!im only 10dpo so i suppose still time for me to get my bfp!! Minimin i have forgot to say Congratulations to you and i hope this bean is a good lil bean and sticks in the right place!!


----------



## Minimin

Hey ladies. EPU took more bloods from me this morning and my hCG has gone down from 61 to 38 so looks like I am going to be miscarrying soon. I am so shocked and numb I dont know what to say. I guess my body has been telling me over the past few days with the mild cramps and faint lines. I cant believe I have to go through this crap-
I hope I dont put a downer on your day guys. I will be back to ttc with SC- I do believe they work! 
lots of luck and :dust: to you all.
Minimin


----------



## emz87

minimin i am sooooo sorry and Know nothing I say will help with what your feeling!! Take care of yourself hun if you ever need a chat just pm me x


----------



## laura6914

Minimin said:


> Hey ladies. EPU took more bloods from me this morning and my hCG has gone down from 61 to 38 so looks like I am going to be miscarrying soon. I am so shocked and numb I dont know what to say. I guess my body has been telling me over the past few days with the mild cramps and faint lines. I cant believe I have to go through this crap-
> I hope I dont put a downer on your day guys. I will be back to ttc with SC- I do believe they work!
> lots of luck and :dust: to you all.
> Minimin

hunny i am so so sorry to hear that i really am. how far along are you roughly? What have they suggest you do now? Do you just have to wait itout? thats so unfair. im really sorry hun that you have to go through this. 

xxx


----------



## anteater

Big, big hugs to you Minimin. I am so, so sorry. Hang in there girl. Just be good to yourself and let yourself grieve.


----------



## Embo78

I'm so sorry Minimin. You are in my thoughts HUGS
X


----------



## jojo-m

huge hugs minimin so sorry you have to go thru this, take care honey xxx


----------



## Premomt

Minimin-im so sorry to hear this news.:sad1: its such a hard thing to go through...
But I love your attitude, and know that it will happen for you!
One of my good friends on here who has been TTC for over 15 cycles and has only had one tube and ovary since age 12 just got her BFP today. So have faith that it will happen when it should and it will stick too!
When you are ready, maybe you could ask the drs about how to help a pg stick in the right place. Only when you are ready to..
Feel free to PM me if you need.:hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Thanks ladies
Premont- there is nothing else we can do- but get up dust ourselves off and try again. I can but hope my bleed isnt painful and there are no complications.It is a shame it becomes part and parcel of ttc for some of us. I have to look on the bright side (??WTF??) that it wasnt an EP and I didnt lose another tube. Hopefully my body can resolve it without medical intervention. I am still determined to ttc again soon...
I am off to eat and drink all the things I couldnt do so- and then I am going to book myself a long awaited holiday- no time like the present.
Lots of love and luck to you. I will still be lurking and fxd for those aiming to test soon. I will have to get my box of softcups out again. Good job i got F-ing 24 isnt it. :cry:


----------



## Brandyee1984

Instead cups work! Well I think it was them we used alot of stuff... Instead cups, clomid,preseed, and positive energy!!!!!!


----------



## newbie

Hello,
Just read through the entire thread! Wow!
So buying some of these! Will let you know what happens.
xx
:dust:


----------



## Minimin

Good luck Newbie- Keep us posted on how you get on


----------



## Embo78

Good luck newbie. I did the same, read through the whole thread!! By page 20 i was convinced and ordered some myself. Still waiting for my delivery!


----------



## Premomt

Minimin- They say you are more fertile after something like this happens anyways so there is a brigher side right there! 
How are you feeling today? Hope you are well.


----------



## confused27

:hug: mini so sorry hunny xxx


----------



## Titi

Hi Girls

First cycle with softcups and got a .4+ temp today at 8dpo....got excited and couldn't resist early test but BFN. Don't feel PG at all.............just hoping.


----------



## Embo78

Hi Titi.
Fx'd for a BFP, lots of ladies don't "feel" pregnant until after AF is due and sometimes even later. I know I didn't with both my daughters, with my son, I knew straight away. Everybody's different chick X


----------



## Margarita

Hi girls,
I've just read lots of this thread -sounds very exciting, I've ordered my pack right away. Fingers crossed for you Titi, and everyone else too. x


----------



## anteater

Tested again today at 12 DPO - BFN. Feel very down. Will it ever happen?

I hope you are bearing up OK Minimin:hugs:

Brandyee1984 - How long did you use the softcups for?


----------



## Embo78

Aw sorry about your BFN anteater. Hugs.
I'm feeling really down today. My heads all over the place. My OH hasn't been very well this week and has been really quiet and withdrawn. Last night when he came in from work I tried to talk to him about TTC and he seemed like he didn't want to hear it. Now I'm panic stricken cos I don't want to hear that he's had a change of heart but on the other hand I would never want to bring a child into the world that wasn't wanted by both parents. Not after getting to know ladies that gave been trying so long and hard to have a much wanted bubba. 
Any advice ladies. Anyone had any similar experiences?
Em x


----------



## Embo78

Just re read what I wrote and thought I should ask these questions in a thread of it's own so gonna copy and paste it. Cheers girls x


----------



## emz87

anteater what tests are you using? im 12dpo aswell tested with smu using ics got a bfn :(


----------



## Minimin

Hey Anteater, 
Do you think you may have OV alter? Still I dont think you are out till the :witch: comes. I have everything crossed for you babe. 

Hello Margariata! Welcome to the Softclub group!

I started getting some brown CM today- so I hope it all gets started soon. I just want it over with already so I can get on with starting again! I have been researching the risks of starting again soon and some women do and have a H&H 9mths. Other data suggests waiting one cycle- but thats for dating. If I am monitoring my CM, BBT, and using a fetility monitor- I will be able to date it anyway- and later on in the rpegnancy the date the baby according to its length etc so i dont think waiting for a period is that important. If any of you ladies have any other advice or know anything else I would love to hear.
Thanks
Minimin


----------



## anteater

emz87 - So sorry to hear about your BFN. How long have you been TTC? 

I'm using ICs too. They are supposed to detect the same level of HCG as most other HPTs. Are they more unreliable than Clearblue? I've got CB in the cupboard but they are so expensive I like to satisfy my poas addiction near AF time with the cheap ones.

Minimin - I know what you mean about wanting it all to be over with so that you can get on TTC again. We didn't wait for the first cycle after my MC. I just waited until I finished bleeding. I didn't give a stuff about the medical profession wanting to date a pregnancy...I just wanted a baby. Of course, in the end it didn't matter because I am still here 5 months on. If the doctor says it's OK I wouldn't wait. Personally I don't like to waste a single cycle.


----------



## confused27

got my softcups today girlies woop woop!!


----------



## Embo78

Yay!! I'm still waiting for mine but noticed this morning that the money has been debitted from my account!


----------



## confused27

im sure they be there soon embo :D btw they are HUGEEEEEE but im sure i'll squeeze them in one way or another lol


----------



## gra

Girls, im trying to do a search on ebay for these, typing in softcup/s and nothing is coming up - what do i search for?


----------



## confused27

gra said:


> Girls, im trying to do a search on ebay for these, typing in softcup/s and nothing is coming up - what do i search for?

hey gra i went n looked for u :D

https://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&...3&_nkw=instead+cups&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## BellaBlu

Did anyone have trouble getting them out? I've read horror stories about it :blush: it makes me nervous...


----------



## Minimin

Bellablu- it is a bit weird to take them out- but I didnt have much difficulty. I found lying down was easiest for me. I used my longest middle finger to 'hook' the rim and once I caught it- it was easy to slip out. I think it will take practice so dont get nervous or scared. Remember to relax!

Confused 27- great news- can you use them soon?
Gra- hello and welcome! Hope you have managed to find some. I got min from Expresschemist.co.uk or something. If you are in the Uk that is. :)

How are you other ladies doing?


----------



## Embo78

Hi minimin. I'm in work at mo on my break!! Soft cups haven't yet arrived (as far as I know!) I bought mine from express chemist too. There's no rush tho, don't ovulate for a bit!! I'm a little worried bout the size! I'm going to have a practise tho before BD.
How are you today minimin and all you other ladies 
x


----------



## Bingo

gra said:


> Girls, im trying to do a search on ebay for these, typing in softcup/s and nothing is coming up - what do i search for?

You need to search for 'softcups' or 'instead softcups'. :flower:

I get mine from here:

https://www.expresschemist.co.uk/instead_softcups_menstrual_cups_x6.html


----------



## gra

Thanks for your replies and your help :happydance: The uk chemist doesnt seem to be post to Ireland, but have had a look at e-bay and will get those. They look very big to insert? Thats whats going to freak me out..... but anything is worth a try at this time.
Thanks for your help everyone :hi:


----------



## Titi

Hi-

I did not have any trouble getting mine out. I just did it on the toilet and also used longest finger to hook rim and just kind of pulled out "horizontally". It wasn't a problem at all.


----------



## Bingo

I have just finished reading through from page 1. I came into this thread near the beginning originally and bought and used softcups and got pregnant using them for the first time. Unfortunately I later had a MMC in the middle of November. I haven't spent much time in TTC since then but am back now and using the softcups again.

If AF doesn't show by next Saturday I'll be testing. We started trying again right after the bleeding ended after my MMC but started trying properly after my first AF. We :sex: the day before my first peak and both peaks this cycle. I'm using the CBFM. I'm kinda not feeling it this month if you know what I mean.

Minimin I am so sorry to hear that your bean hasn't stuck and that you are having to experience this especially after the trauma of your EP. I hope that everything goes as smoothly as it can in these circumstances. I found Miscarriage Support was a great help and comfort when during my miscarriage. If you haven't already been in, you might want to have a look around. I'm thinking of you. :hugs:

For you other ladies who have got your BFP's this time around - CONGRATULATIONS! :happydance::happydance::happydance: It's so exciting and I'm looking forward to reading all about your feelings and experiences through your pregnancies.

For those of you waiting to test and those of you who have tested early :winkwink:, my fingers are crossed for you. :thumbup:


----------



## emz87

Anteater weve been ttc for almost 6months now, how long have u been ttc?
And ics mixed views really some people like them alot dont. Someone on here not sure who had her bfp at 12dpo with a branded test and didnt get a bfp with ics until atleast 16dpo. But they are good for the poas addiction,i would say keep using your ics and then if your af is late then use a cb.Have you had any symptoms?


----------



## laura6914

hello all, how are we? 

My soft cups came today! YEY! OH is away for 3 weeks so not TTC this month obviously but he is back next month so i can get using them then! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Embo78

Hi all. My daughter has just eaten her tea and out of the blue said 'oh mum, you got a parcel today when you were at work'
SOFT CUPS yay!! And my OH just txt to say he fancies a little of the old BDing tonight!! I could have a little practice!! It's not like I could conceive so I can afford to make my mistakes tonight!!
And yes they are huuuuuuge!!!!!!!


----------



## emz87

Embo78 said:


> Hi all. My daughter has just eaten her tea and out of the blue said 'oh mum, you got a parcel today when you were at work'
> SOFT CUPS yay!! And my OH just txt to say he fancies a little of the old BDing tonight!! I could have a little practice!! It's not like I could conceive so I can afford to make my mistakes tonight!!
> And yes they are huuuuuuge!!!!!!!

They are pretty big i knew they were going to be big but when i saw them i was like whoaaaaa holy hell how is that going to fit there lol but it is very easy and i doubt ul make any mistakes good luck for your practice run!!


----------



## anteater

emz87 said:


> Anteater weve been ttc for almost 6months now, how long have u been ttc?
> And ics mixed views really some people like them alot dont. Someone on here not sure who had her bfp at 12dpo with a branded test and didnt get a bfp with ics until atleast 16dpo. But they are good for the poas addiction,i would say keep using your ics and then if your af is late then use a cb.Have you had any symptoms?

We've been TTC since my mc 5 months ago. It took us 6 months to conceive that time. 

I haven't really had any symptoms. I got very hungry about a week ago but that could be a pre-menstrual symptom. I didn't have any symptoms until 7 weeks when I got pregnant, so I am more looking for an absence of PMS symptoms. It's hard to say though. I usually get the odd spot or 2 but I haven't really got one this time.

I've made myself a promise though that if AF shows I am going to buy a book about conceiving (I'm looking at the 'Baby Making Bible' by Emma Cannon) and if I haven't conceived after my AF in Feb. I am going to go to my GP (if only for reassurance). I have to feel I am doing something constructive.

In the mean time I will continue to use the softcups and OPKs. I don't know about getting into charting because I keep hearing that people are more likely to get pg if they relax and aren't too focused on it.

Ooh-ooh, and I have started doing a little bit of yoga in the morning that is supposed to help with conception.

Welcome all you new softcup experimenters. I know they look huge but they go in easily after BDing (if you know what I mean:blush:). I never had trouble taking them out either. I just sat on the loo and hooked a finger under it and out it came.


----------



## Bingo

Defo a good idea to give them a try out as it were lol. I did the same a few months back when mine arrived I think. I found them easy to get in but harder to get out. Got the hang of it pretty quickly though. Good luck. :thumbup:



Embo78 said:


> Hi all. My daughter has just eaten her tea and out of the blue said 'oh mum, you got a parcel today when you were at work'
> SOFT CUPS yay!! And my OH just txt to say he fancies a little of the old BDing tonight!! I could have a little practice!! It's not like I could conceive so I can afford to make my mistakes tonight!!
> And yes they are huuuuuuge!!!!!!!


----------



## Wanta2010baby

Just ordered some softcups today after reading this thread! Excited to try them out!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hi girls im still waiting for mine to arrive! holy moly they look huge on the pics! ive decided if i cant use them for TTC, il use them as a showercap :shock:


----------



## Wanta2010baby

Mommy2Kian said:


> Hi girls im still waiting for mine to arrive! holy moly they look huge on the pics! ive decided if i cant use them for TTC, il use them as a showercap :shock:

Hilarious! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## TTC4No3

I've ordered a pack last night after reading this thread; FX it will help :)


----------



## Embo78

Mommy2Kian said:


> Hi girls im still waiting for mine to arrive! holy moly they look huge on the pics! ive decided if i cant use them for TTC, il use them as a showercap :shock:

PMSL!! Nearly literally!!


----------



## Titi

Mommy2Kian said:


> Hi girls im still waiting for mine to arrive! holy moly they look huge on the pics! ive decided if i cant use them for TTC, il use them as a showercap :shock:

:rofl:


----------



## Embo78

Well I bottled it girls. It's so blinkin daunting!! They're soooo massoooove!!
Me and DP had some serious talking to do tho. I thought he was having second thoughts the other day and tonight was the first chance we've had to talk properly what with work and everything. Turns out he's just felt so ill and the last thing he's wanted to talk/think about is baby dancing!!!! I suspect he's been doing a little Reading up of his own. I was complaining that all the lil swimmers would go to waste cos I'm not ovulating and he said "they're not wasted, I needed to dump all the old n infirm ones to get to the good strong swimmers!!!" lol!! How would he know that pmsl!!
Anyway, will definitely be trying out my SC in two days!


----------



## confused27

hey mini hunny i get to try them out in about 6 or 7 days i think i ovulate on the 20th so not sure which days to use them lol dont want to waste any :D how u doing now? x


----------



## ArticBaby

Just ordered a pack. I hope they come in on time. If not thats okay :thumbup:


----------



## confused27

good stuff articbaby hope they do the trick for u x


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:blush: Glad my comment made you giggle :lol:
Seriously tho i wish my postman would hurry the hell up! we start :sex: session thursday till sunday and i need a practice run 1st! 

Queston: are u going to use the cups everytime u :sex: OR just before you ovulate?

im gonna balls this right up i just no it :lol:


----------



## Minimin

Hey ladies, 
Nice to see there are more Team Softcuppers! I used mine all the time around Ovulation if that helps.
Confused27- Am doing well. Cramps and Bleeding in full now so I hope to get this over with and be back in a few weeks!
Good luck for coming days! I have fx 
:dust:

Embo78! They do look massive and did make me think 'how the devil will that fit in' but it does and it isnt noticable once in. Try not to panic and relax otherwise it may become harder to insert in. Once you have :sex: things are 'looser' around there :shy: and so it is easier to insert. I promise.

Good luck ladies :dust:

Minimin


----------



## BellaBlu

The ladies who are using softcups currently should put something like "The Softcup Crew" in their signature, that would be neat, and a good way for the other ladies around the site to track who is using them and what "progress" we're making! :) Just a thought. Hope you are all doing great, I'm just waiting, waiting... Hopefully this works out for all of us. Seemingly, most of the other women who used softcups ended up pregnant while on them. So our chances are HIGH! That's what I keep telling myself :)


----------



## Embo78

That's a great idea BellaBlu. When u get home from work I'm gonna edit my sig.
So glad u came on Minimin. Been thinkin bout you, hopin ur ok.
How's everyone else today?
Em x


----------



## twinkle

hi there
i ordered softcups at midnight last night....so fingers crossed for a:bfp:after nearly 3ttc !!! good luck to you all.....perhaps we should start a thread to see how many of us got a bfp the first month with theses and how long we had been trying before that ????


----------



## Mommy2Kian

That wud be good to no :flower:


----------



## Piperhalliwel

Hi ladies,

I used softcups for my last 2 cycles and truly believe they helped me get my BFP. After 12 cycles and an appointment with a fertility specialist looming I thought it was never gonna happen for us but fingers crossed our little bean sticks like glue. I would not have heard about them only for this site so thank you so so much to all those ladies who posted so much info on them.:flower:

On my BFP cycle I used them with preseed. I couldn't recommend them enough.:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:flower:


----------



## laura6914

hey all how are we? mimimi glad to ee you back hope you well.

bellablu- thats a fantastic idea abot the signiture thing. 

M2K- how you doing hun. PMSL on the shower cap comment. 

hi to everyone else i have not mentioned hope your enjoying your weekends.

xxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

hey laura hows u weekend in stone cross :lol: xXx


----------



## laura6914

het hun, it was ok. the drive there was awful. came back a day early to avoid the snow and i havent had any down here. No impressed. 

My dad does tattoos and as i know im not pregnant and wont be for another month at least then i have had a new one. :happydance:

xx


----------



## Bingo

Mommy2Kian said:


> Hi girls im still waiting for mine to arrive! holy moly they look huge on the pics! ive decided if i cant use them for TTC, il use them as a showercap :shock:

:haha::haha::haha: Oh thank you that gave me such a good laugh.


----------



## Titi

I used mine this cycle the entire time we did the baby dance, but skip them when I'm not fertile. I may even give them a whirl for the AF....I like how there are no strings etc. and you could even have sex on AF with them no mess! I could not believe how HUGE they were myself so I was very surprised at how easy they went in once folded and even more amazed that you truly can't feel them at all.

I am VERY patiently waiting out the next few days. I am due for AF any time next week.......want a softcup BFP so bad.........


----------



## Embo78

Fx'd for you Titi. Really hoping you get your soft cup BFP chick xx


----------



## Premomt

2 more sleeps for me till I find out if soft cups did the trick.. Not feelin it tho, have dissapearing symptoms :rofl: which could mean nothing or could mean af is on the way.:shrug: 
I will say that the progesterone I'm on has kept my temp up which gives me false hope.:sad1:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

laura6914 said:


> het hun, it was ok. the drive there was awful. came back a day early to avoid the snow and i havent had any down here. No impressed.
> 
> My dad does tattoos and as i know im not pregnant and wont be for another month at least then i have had a new one. :happydance:
> 
> xx

Hey laura cool what u had? im a bugger for tattoos, must stop now tho :lol:! 
Does ur dad work in west mids? xXx


----------



## Minimin

titi and premont- fingers crossed for you ladies!!!!
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## veganmum2be

softcups didn't work for me last cycle (though i still had high hcg levels so it was a long shot!)

so here is to cycle 2 of softcup usage!!
i have one in now haha oops tmi!

i still have no idea about ovulation dates really, doing opk's but i may still have hcg just not enough to show a pos on a hpt. so just using them after :sex: anyway!


----------



## confused27

hey ladies, someone mentioned earlier in this thread about using softcups as ur signature so ppl can keep track of whats happening etc, so i just made mine just writing this to see if it works lol


----------



## Embo78

Hi confused. How the heck did you do that?? And I can't get my ticker right too. Any advise?? X


----------



## confused27

hey embo just click on my signature it will take u to the website for it, then just copy and paste code in ur profile , not sure about the ticker but with the text only some codes work on here hope that helps x


----------



## veganmum2be

Embo78 said:


> Hi confused. How the heck did you do that?? And I can't get my ticker right too. Any advise?? X

you need URL code not IMG code xxxxx

edit: haha i added team softcup member to my siggy too! xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Ohhh love it! would it be ok to use confused? xXx


----------



## bw9522

I am waiting for poss opk to use them.

confused: followed ure idea and added sig hope u dont mind x


----------



## laura6914

Mommy2Kian said:


> laura6914 said:
> 
> 
> het hun, it was ok. the drive there was awful. came back a day early to avoid the snow and i havent had any down here. No impressed.
> 
> My dad does tattoos and as i know im not pregnant and wont be for another month at least then i have had a new one. :happydance:
> 
> xx
> 
> Hey laura cool what u had? im a bugger for tattoos, must stop now tho :lol:!
> Does ur dad work in west mids? xXxClick to expand...

Im a bugger for them to. I cant stop. lol.
H doea then from home. We brought him the tattoo equipment xmas so he has only just started but he is soooo good. h has tattooed us all. he didnt want to as he was nervous but we made him. lmao. 

xxx


----------



## confused27

yeah of course mommy anyonne can use it if they want :D x


----------



## veganmum2be

hehe i love the siggys.

and mummy2kian - i love the way you referred to them as showercaps! that was my instant thought when i got it out of the packet :rofl:

for some reason this thread hasn't been showing up in my user cp, but there has been thousands of posts sinse my last! gutted!


----------



## laura6914

hey all, confused i have pinched yours too. Hope you dont mind. xx


----------



## confused27

lol laura dont mind at all :D x


----------



## Embo78

Just trying it out x


----------



## Embo78

Damn it!! Can't do it!! And I work in admin!!:huh::laugh2::


----------



## Embo78

It is supposed to say "SOFTCUPS MEMBER 2010!!"
x


----------



## confused27

lol what is it ur doing embo?


----------



## laura6914

mine came up like that cause i copied and pasted the wrong thing. copy and past te send bb ref i think it is. xx


----------



## confused27

woohooooooooooooo embo well done lol xx


----------



## Embo78

Try again !!!!


----------



## Embo78

Woooooooiiii hoooooooooooooiii!!!! 
Did it did it did it !!!!


----------



## confused27

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## laura6914

yey Embo, looks great!


----------



## Embo78

Or should I use this one hmmmm??!!??


----------



## Embo78

Think I'll keep the glittery one!! Phew, took my mind off TTC for about 30 seconds lol!!
Now I just have to work out how to get my ticker on here!!


----------



## confused27

lol yeh im gonna go look for a ticker too


----------



## BellaBlu

Oh Mylanta. I want a cool glittery one! :) How do I do it?


----------



## confused27

hey bella just click on one of ours and it takes you to the site where u can choose ur glitter etc


----------



## Embo78

Well if you have any luck confused will you let me know how, mine came up with three different things to copy and paste, I've tried each and every one and still no luck. Atleast it stops me obsessing over TTC!!:wacko:


----------



## Embo78

:dust::dust::dust:
oh and now I know how to do these hee hee!
I usually go on B & B on my i phone, decided to highjack DH2B's applemac and its amazing !!!


----------



## BellaBlu

I got it! :) Embo, I used the BB/PGD Code, it's the 2nd one. And then if you center it, it won't have the little box that says "the image has been resized"


----------



## confused27

lol still looking embo, lovely bella :D


----------



## Embo78

hmmmmmm, lets see!!


----------



## Embo78

Nope that didn't work, if my OH walked in right now he'd wonder what the hell I've been up to, I'm all red and worked up PMSL!! Man lap tops really heat you [email protected]

BellaBlu - how do you centre it, just tried and it did the same !!!!!!:wacko::wacko::cry::cry::wacko::wacko::shrug::shrug::dohh::dohh::dohh::growlmad:


----------



## confused27

i tried that code u said bella and mines is still appearing with the bar?


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:wohoo:


----------



## Embo78

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Mommy2Kian, that's great!!!


----------



## Miss_domini

i know this is gonna sound gross...but since we all share way to much information anyway lol.....

if u used the softcup for your period, how would u get it out without making a mess with the blood? since im guessing u hav to fold it in half a bit to pull it out?


----------



## confused27

embo where are u looking for ur ticker ?


----------



## Embo78

Mymonthlycycles.com x


----------



## confused27

wooo embo i did it tickerfactory.com :D


----------



## Titi

Hi-it was actually made for your period. Although you have to fold in half to get in it comes out straight. I haven't used yet for AF but when I used for BD when I'm ready to take out I just sit on the loo and loop a finger around the rim and slowly pull straight out horizontally-it stays upright and full. : )


----------



## confused27

anyone know hpw to get rid of that bar on top of my sig plz?


----------



## Embo78

Let's see if I've centred it!!!!!


----------



## Embo78

nope!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## confused27

embo press the centre button first then paste code in between it x


----------



## Embo78

ok, has my ticker worked??????


----------



## Embo78

woooooooooooooooooooooooo hooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!


----------



## confused27

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Embo78

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

High five confused!!


----------



## Embo78

I did that with the centre whatsit and look what's happened Oh I give up!!


----------



## confused27

:rofl: :rofl: :loopy: :loopy: wtggggg embo :D:D:D


----------



## confused27

lol yeah im still tryin to figure out how to get tht resize thingy off too lol


----------



## BellaBlu

To center it you do this [c enter] TEXT [/c enter] (without the space in between the c and the e. :) I am not sure why it still has the box, maybe it's because it's different fonts ? :(


----------



## Embo78

Mwahahahahahahaha!! Finally!!
Have a confession to make.......... had to get my 12 yr old to show me PMSL!!
I highlighted it, then press centre button!!


----------



## Embo78

Now to work out how to get the image resized thing off tee hee!!


----------



## Embo78

Hey did it!! 
Confused - you just need to go back and make it one size smaller, that's what I did any how!! wooo hooooo!!


----------



## BellaBlu

Lol Embo, siggy looks good! Glad you got it figured out :)


----------



## Embo78

Thanks BellaBlu. Hope my boss never sees what a dumb ass I am!! Just completed my Apprenticeship in Business and Administration too!!! PMSL!!
:wacko::wacko: :blush::blush:


----------



## confused27

thx embo i will try now :D


----------



## confused27

yayyyyy it worked thx em x


----------



## Embo78

High five woop woop Confused!! Phew all sorted!!

Back to the :spermy: :sex::sex::dust::bfp:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

loving the sigs :lol: :dust:

xXx


----------



## Embo78

Thanks Mommy2kian!! Yours is pretty hot bananas too!!!


----------



## confused27

lol yeah im only on CD 5 but think i will start tonight hehe but will keep the cups for later ;)


----------



## Embo78

Yea I'm only on CD 7 but still think it's good to get the little :spermy::spermy::spermy: nice and strong!! Let out the old............. Bring in the new tee hee !!


----------



## Embo78

When are you testing Confused??


----------



## confused27

probs around about the 1st or 2nd of feb coz i got the early sensitive tests in but the date is meant to be the 4th lol what about yourself?


----------



## TTC4No3

Good idea for the sigs; just done mine :)


----------



## Embo78

Well I have 40 early IC pregnancy tests!! What me?? Obsessed?? Nah!!
Only got so many cos they were so cheap!! I put myself down for testing 4th Feb but I just know I won't last that long!! Prob be first or second Feb like yourself. I started my ovulation testing today cos I don't actually know when I ovulate. I'll make a firm decision if and when I get a surge!! Hope it's BFP's all around eh


----------



## TTC4No3

Just wondering about Softcups; is it best to place it in (right after BD) before or after lying down for 20min with a pillow under your hips?


----------



## Embo78

Hi TTC4no3.
Great sig!! I haven't used mine yet, bottled it last night on my "practise" run but from what I've read, I'll be inserting mine straight after BDing and I'll lay still for 20 - 30 mins with pillow under my bottom! 
I was put off by the size but I've been assured that they go in fine after BDing and you can't feel them once they're "there!!"
hope this helps x


----------



## confused27

ooooooooooo ems we can test together lol yeah n i hope ur right about the BFP's all round :D


----------



## Titi

I put mine in right after so the spermys would stay up close to the cervix. Now mind you-this cycle our dr. said to do it "face down/bum up" and to stay like that. So I had to kind of push mine up & back while kind of on all fours with a pillow under the front of my thigs/hips.....not easy and even harder to stay in that position. I did that like 5 days in a row. If I don't get a bfp (in the next few days!) then I will try right after on my back with the pillow under bum. I did that position for 12 cycles in a row with no luck but didn't use softcups until this cycle.


----------



## confused27

lol titi i think i would break my back tryin to do that in that position, gl fx'd for u x


----------



## jojomac

Hey Ladies

Back again. I am now 12dpo, and have been spotting for 2 days, which is a wee bit heavier today, and still BFN, so think that Af is rearing her ugly head, so have just ordered some pre-seed and some softcups, and hopefully next cycle will be the month.

ANyone test BFP this month so far with softcups?

Jo x


----------



## anv7

i think im going for the mooncup..
i think it looks a lot easier to use!
DH said we can order it the day AF comes after this cycle. HOPEFULLY it doesnt!!!

:dust: to you all!!!


----------



## WelshRose

I'd love to join you girls in the whole cup experiment...
I ordered a mooncup yesterday...it should be arriving on thursday just in time for some practice before O:yipee:

Heaps of :dust: girls....it's gotta be our month....PMA, PMA, PMA!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Yes welsh rose pma pma pma!!!!!!!!!!
Im waiting for posman pat to bring my goodies :lol:

xXx


----------



## anv7

WelshRose said:


> I'd love to join you girls in the whole cup experiment...
> I ordered a mooncup yesterday...it should be arriving on thursday just in time for some practice before O:yipee:
> 
> Heaps of :dust: girls....it's gotta be our month....PMA, PMA, PMA!


yay! let me kno how it is and if it works! :haha:


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Lovely...hope your postie brings them today!

So is everyone going to use them just at O or for the few days leading upto O as well?
How long are people tending to leave them in for?

Can't wait for it to arrive now and the fun to begin:winkwink::rofl:


----------



## WelshRose

anv7 said:


> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> I'd love to join you girls in the whole cup experiment...
> I ordered a mooncup yesterday...it should be arriving on thursday just in time for some practice before O:yipee:
> 
> Heaps of :dust: girls....it's gotta be our month....PMA, PMA, PMA!
> 
> 
> yay! let me kno how it is and if it works! :haha:Click to expand...

Will do sweets:thumbup:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Im using mine for everytime we BD which is thursday friday saturday and sunday, thats even if i can get it in :rofl:


----------



## Helly

Hey ladies,

My delivery should arrive today, so I will change my signature too and join in.

Fingers crossed for all of us! x


----------



## WelshRose

Wow....I love my Postie!....can't quite believe that I'm sat on the sofa having just opened the box to my mooncup....I only ordered yesterday from Boots!:yipee:

Well I'm in the hopefully last day or so of AF...cd7 today....go :witch: go! So am off to bung the Mooncup in a saucepan boil it clean and then have a go at using it for af purposes....FX'd xx

*An update...it seems ok...and despite the size:shock:...you really can't feel it:thumbup:


----------



## BellaBlu

Welsh & anv - Welcome, glad you're joining us! Lots of luck and babydust your way, I hope the mooncups work for you.. I've heard that the mooncups haven't been as effective because softcups hold the lil' guys closer to the cervix opening, but hopefully that's not the case & you'll get your BFP's all the same! After all, it's the same concept :) Excited to have you here. I hang around this thread ALOT waiting for my girls to announce a BFP!


----------



## BellaBlu

Helly- Welcome! :hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Thanks for the welcome and :dust: to you to Hun:hugs:
Hopefully the same principle will work Hun...I decided on the mooncup because they looked as though they would be easier to get out...and on the first couple of pages the first success story I read was a mooncup one. I also plan on escaping tampons and pads as well and the mooncup just looked more sturdy for that purpose iykwim.

Hopefully we'll all be lucky no matter what cup we're using:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Hey Ladies, 
I am shocked how many newbies!!! I used softcups and got my BFP last month- it was the first month of using them and I used them around OV- I kept them in overnight or 6-8 hours. I found they were easy to use once I got the hang of it. Unfortunately I had an early miscarriage but am rarring to try them again this month. Good luck ladies. I'm off to add a new signature logo! :)


----------



## BellaBlu

Minimin!- Hey Honey :) Good to see ya.


----------



## Minimin

Hey Bellablu! How are you my love. Liking the profile pic! :)
Cant get a nice sparkly sig....:(


----------



## Embo78

Hi minimin! So good you've posted. Been thinking bout you. Glad you're all geared up for your next try for BFP!!
If you click on one of out glittery ones it'll take you to where you can get one. Good luck!!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Wow welshrose im in envy because my postman eint brought nada to me, and im very upset :growlmad: :lol:

so i went to asda and treated me to a jumper :lol:


----------



## laura6914

hello my lovlies how are we doing today.:thumbup:

I have skimmed all the posts as im at work this evening so shouldnt really be on here. :blush:

Welcome to all the new girls. I wont be trying the SC out until next cycle so ill let you lot go first and them tell me wether to ditch them or not. :haha:

We all ok? 

xxx


----------



## BellaBlu

Minimin, Well thank you! :flower: .. Signature looks great.. Glad you got it figured out!

Laura, Working huh? Bummer! :) Hope your night at work flies by..


----------



## TTC4No3

For those in the UK looking to order Softcups the cheapest place I found for one pack of 6 + delivery was Access Diagnostics and I just got an email from them with a 5% discount code which is valid 'til the end of the month so here it is if some of u are interested in trying the method; code: thankyou.
Link to the softcups: https://www.accessdiagnostics.co.uk...p&PN=Instead_Cups__Softcups_-_.html#a306#a306

Info they sent:

"As a thank you use coupon code: thankyou
to get a 5% discount on goods.
Code active until end of January 2010
Only one discount coupon is applied per order.Coupon may be used multiple times.
Feel free to share coupon with colleagues, friends & family."

I paid £6.48 (including delivery) without the discount. U can get free delivery if u spend over £25 though. HTH


----------



## laura6914

Yeah Bellablu, working until 10 tonight. But with the OH away i dont have much to go home to apart from my fish. lol! 

TTC4no3: thanks for that chick, i already have 6. I normally get everything form access diagnostics, its a great site. I got the 6 i already have from Amazon so i think i may just go and order some extra from there. 

xxx


----------



## WelshRose

Minimin said:


> Hey Ladies,
> I am shocked how many newbies!!! I used softcups and got my BFP last month- it was the first month of using them and I used them around OV- I kept them in overnight or 6-8 hours. I found they were easy to use once I got the hang of it. Unfortunately I had an early miscarriage but am rarring to try them again this month. Good luck ladies. I'm off to add a new signature logo! :)

Thanks for the welcome and the info Lovely:hugs:
I'm so sorry Hun that you've just experienced another loss....I can't send enough super sticky and healthy :dust: for this cycle:hugs:



Mommy2Kian said:


> Wow welshrose im in envy because my postman eint brought nada to me, and im very upset :growlmad: :lol:
> 
> so i went to asda and treated me to a jumper :lol:

:hissy:...at your postie! When did you order them Chick? 
What's your jumper like :thumbup:


Was just wondering girls whether we'd be able to create a testing page just so we can keep track of when people will be testing and those :bfp:s when they arrive. Perhaps have the month of dates down and once that month has gone maybe just list January ?? BFP's before putting Feb dates down...that way newcomers will be able to see how successful the thread has been.....Very I hope!:winkwink:

Can't wait to get to know you all better...it seems like a really fab thread:hugs:


----------



## laura6914

Welsh Rose, that is a fantastic idea. I would start it but a) im not TTC this month, ill be starting again feb b) i have no idea to edit a threads title to change how many BFPs there have been so i think im best to leave it to someone else to start. 

Really really good idea though, as you say it will show other non SC users how successful they are and may pursuade others to try them. 

xxx


----------



## WelshRose

Aww glad you liked the idea Hun....That's two of us that wouldn't mind someone to turn up with some I.T wizardry...haven't got a clue how to do it either and didn't really think it was my place:shy:


----------



## anv7

WelshRose said:


> Thanks for the welcome and :dust: to you to Hun:hugs:
> Hopefully the same principle will work Hun...I decided on the mooncup because they looked as though they would be easier to get out...and on the first couple of pages the first success story I read was a mooncup one. I also plan on escaping tampons and pads as well and the mooncup just looked more sturdy for that purpose iykwim.
> 
> Hopefully we'll all be lucky no matter what cup we're using:winkwink::hugs:

this is why i picked the mooncup over soft cups too!
i watched the video on soft cups and it look too hard :haha:

im just excited to try it next cycle! :happydance:


----------



## laura6914

Everyone has got the right to start a thread sweetie. We are all a soft cup member! :happydance:

I would do it but not got the foggiest when it comes to this site. I only know the basics. lol. 

xx


----------



## TTC4No3

I don't mind starting a thread with AF due dates for softcup users; I'm on here too much already anyway lol; can't ttc this cycle so need things to keep me busy lol.
Going to do it now :)


----------



## TTC4No3

meh double post :S


----------



## laura6914

TTC4no3. im not TTC this month either, but cant stay away from this site. he he!

xx


----------



## TTC4No3

Done the thread; I'm ready for your dates :D

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...ficial-testing-thread-2010-a.html#post4060922


----------



## TTC4No3

Done the thread; I'm ready for your dates :D

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...ficial-testing-thread-2010-a.html#post4060922


----------



## anv7

hmmm do mooncups count? lol
i wanna join!

im going to use them next cycle!


----------



## TTC4No3

anv7 said:


> hmmm do mooncups count? lol
> i wanna join!
> 
> im going to use them next cycle!

yep they do  will write next to ur name stating: (Mooncup) if that's what u're using :)


----------



## WelshRose

Thanks TTC4No3:hugs:
I didn't realise we'd need a completely new thread:dohh:....Thinking I need the manual BnB idiots guide:dohh::rofl:


----------



## anv7

yay lol

sounds good. im excited!


----------



## laura6914

WelshRose said:


> Thanks TTC4No3:hugs:
> I didn't realise we'd need a completely new thread:dohh:....Thinking I need the manual BnB idiots guide:dohh::rofl:

:rofl: send me a copy when you get one huny!


----------



## WelshRose

Anv7...Don't delay Hun...Order today!:winkwink:
From an AF point of view it's been fab!
I literally opened the box...sterilised it...after a lil bit of wiggling managed to get it in properly....checked it after 3hrs and reinserted it...:thumbup:
Haven't even had any leakage...even with a reteroverted uterus:yipee::winkwink:

:hug:


----------



## emz87

how do i put the sofcups member 2010 as my signature??


----------



## WelshRose

laura6914 said:


> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> Thanks TTC4No3:hugs:
> I didn't realise we'd need a completely new thread:dohh:....Thinking I need the manual BnB idiots guide:dohh::rofl:
> 
> :rofl: send me a copy when you get one huny!Click to expand...

No Probs Sweets:winkwink::rofl:

Where abouts in Berks are you from...That's where I come from originally...before becoming adopted Welsh:rofl:


----------



## WelshRose

Click on one of the glittery ones in a sig already Hun and then you can create your own...get the code once your done for forums and highlight and copy and then paste in BnB in your edit sig box...hope that helps...:hugs:


----------



## anv7

oh i want to so0o bad!
DH decided it was "his" month to try for a baby "his" way lol

so he said wait til AF comes, hes convinced his way will work.
(hate to admit i hope it does!)


----------



## laura6914

WelshRose said:


> laura6914 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> Thanks TTC4No3:hugs:
> I didn't realise we'd need a completely new thread:dohh:....Thinking I need the manual BnB idiots guide:dohh::rofl:
> 
> :rofl: send me a copy when you get one huny!Click to expand...
> 
> No Probs Sweets:winkwink::rofl:
> 
> Where abouts in Berks are you from...That's where I come from originally...before becoming adopted Welsh:rofl:Click to expand...


Lived in Windsor from 2004 up until last year in August and then moved to Slough (the nice part) :rolf:
I will be moving to Cheshire in July this year for a fresh start with the OH. 

Where about did you live hun?

xx


----------



## laura6914

WelshRose said:


> laura6914 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> Thanks TTC4No3:hugs:
> I didn't realise we'd need a completely new thread:dohh:....Thinking I need the manual BnB idiots guide:dohh::rofl:
> 
> :rofl: send me a copy when you get one huny!Click to expand...
> 
> No Probs Sweets:winkwink::rofl:
> 
> Where abouts in Berks are you from...That's where I come from originally...before becoming adopted Welsh:rofl:Click to expand...


Lived in Windsor from 2004 up until last year in August and then moved to Slough (the nice part) :rofl:
I will be moving to Cheshire in July this year for a fresh start with the OH. 

Where about did you live hun?

xx


----------



## laura6914

ooopppss double post. Soooorrryyyy! lol.


----------



## WelshRose

Thatcham, until I left for uni in Cardiff back in 1998:hugs:


----------



## laura6914

ooohhhh very very nice area. xx


----------



## TTC4No3

Just played around with my signature and the text "Softcups Member 2010" will now forward people straight on to the Testing Thread. If others want to tweak their sigs this is the coding to get it working: (or click on Quote and the coding will appear in the reply box if that makes it easier )

replace the three: \ with / (they're at the end of the coding) instead for it to work (had to change it for it to show)

 [url ="https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/253879-softcups-users-official-testing-thread-2010-a.html#post4061299"] Your image link here [\img] [\url] [\CENTER]

with my image link the coding looks like:

[CENTER] [url="https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/253879-softcups-users-official-testing-thread-2010-a.html#post4061299"] [img]https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt4766152fltt.gif[\img] [\url] [\CENTER]


so replacing the three \ with / at the end and it looks like:
[CENTER] [url="https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/253879-softcups-users-official-testing-thread-2010-a.html#post4061299"] [img]https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt4766152fltt.gif [/url] ​



.


----------



## WelshRose

It is, but....I haven't looked back...well apart from visiting my folks and my bro that still live there.

Are you looking forward to Cheshire Hun?:hugs:


----------



## Premomt

Hey laides-
Sorry I haven't been around much latley, busy with life.

You really don't need to create a new thread for soft cups testers. What you can do is whomever the original thread starter was can go back to page one of this thread and edit their first post. When you go advanced to edit it it gives you options to edit the thread title and your original post.
There you could put the group name, link to a siggy, member names test dates and results.
If you have any questions PM me and I will try and help!

As for me- I'm on knicker watch tonight and if no sign of af by tomorrow I may test then or wednesday am. Not feeling pg, but nervous to test...


----------



## WelshRose

Amanda started the thread and now hopefully she's blooming as she had her :bfp::yipee:

Hope you get to test tomorrow hun...Goodluck and lots of sticky :dust:


----------



## WelshRose

TTC4No3 said:


> Just played around with my signature and the text "Softcups Member 2010" will now forward people straight on to the Testing Thread. If others want to tweak their sigs this is the coding to get it working: (or click on Quote and the coding will appear in the reply box if that makes it easier )
> 
> replace the three: \ with / (they're at the end of the coding) instead for it to work (had to change it for it to show)
> 
> [url ="https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/253879-softcups-users-official-testing-thread-2010-a.html#post4061299"] Your image link here [\img] [\url] [\CENTER]
> 
> with my image link the coding looks like:
> 
> [CENTER] [url="https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/253879-softcups-users-official-testing-thread-2010-a.html#post4061299"] [img]https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt4766152fltt.gif[\img] [\url] [\CENTER]
> 
> 
> so replacing the three \ with / at the end and it looks like:
> [CENTER] [url="https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/253879-softcups-users-official-testing-thread-2010-a.html#post4061299"] [img]https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt4766152fltt.gif [/url] ​

Thanks so much for the help there Hun...I'm very grateful for the new tab button when on the net thou...had BnB opened twice trying to do it....and it works:yipee::wohoo::winkwink:


----------



## WelshRose

Now I'm joining the double posters amongst us...:dohh:...Sorry:blush::rofl:


----------



## laura6914

premont, loving the knicker watch commet :rofl: Cant stop laughing at that. lol. 

TTC4no3- you are so cleaver. Ill just find it through your sig when needs be. thats all seems waaayyyy to complecated for me. lol. 

Welsh Rose- can not wait to move. way too much history where i am now. Cant wait for the fresh start, a new life and home with the OH and hopefully a little bun in the oven to make it an extra special fresh start! 
thats me wishful thinking. lol. 

xxx


----------



## WelshRose

laura6914 said:


> Welsh Rose- can not wait to move. way too much history where i am now. Cant wait for the fresh start, a new life and home with the OH and hopefully a little bun in the oven to make it an extra special fresh start!
> thats me wishful thinking. lol.
> xxx

It's a dream Hun...and one that I hope comes true!:hugs:


----------



## laura6914

thanks hunny. Me to. Just hope i have it ll by the end of 2010! 
How are you today?

xx


----------



## anteater

Well, BFN has turned into AF:cry: I'm really struggling with the emotions this month. I had a strong feeling it had worked this cycle but I think it was just optimism because of using the softcups.

I have bought a CBFM as a positive action and will certainly be using the softcups again. DH suffers from a chronic illness and hasn't been too well of late so BDing is at a minimum. At least we can preserve energy for the right time with the CBFM and the softcups will make sure the li'l wriggles hit the mark.


----------



## laura6914

oh anteater, im so sorry the :witch: got you. I admire your attitude to perservering though. Chin up hunny. Here is keeping everything crossed you get the right result this month. I have heard great reviews about the CBFM. I hope it does the trick. 

xxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:wave: Hi fellow soft cup users!!! :lol:

Im still peed off, my soft cups eint come yet :growlmad: i orderd them on the 8th jan off ebay, it says they have been dispatched so im hoping thursday at the latest!!! 

Hope u all good, and welshrose thats a bril idea about the thread :thumbup:

:hugs:

:dust:


----------



## Titi

So sorry Anteater-I have a feeling I will be joining you soon in AF ville. :cry: 

WOke up with all AF symptoms this morning.......and two BFNs already and one negative OPK.


----------



## Embo78

So so sorry anteater.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Embo78

And you Titi xx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## laura6914

Hey lovies. 

Just a quick hello from me. Not been on much today. At work again and making hours up as i was off with the snow so im working a 12-10. Reall not good. Im shattered already. 

Hope everyone is well and to those who think the :witch: is on her way :hugs: but its not over until she is here. So chin up. 

xxx


----------



## Embo78

Hey laura! That shift sounds a killer!! What do you do?? I work at my local hospital and I was in 8-2 today so not too bad thank god!!


----------



## laura6914

hey hunny i work for the police. Im a civilian investigator. But are whole department is being closed in October, all getting made redundant, hence my lack of motivation just lately. lol. 

What do you do at the hospital?


xxx


----------



## Embo78

Sorry about the redundances chick.

I'm a lowly ward clerk!! He he he!! Haven't been there long, used to work in a really stressful, manic office until OH and I decided it was time for me to work less hours, gone from a 60 hour week to 30 BLISS!!
Perfect timing really as we're seriously TTC and the week after I handed in my notice all the girls in my old office were made redundant!


----------



## laura6914

oh that did come at the right time didnt it. 

Im ok to be honest. Its came at the right time really as im moving in july/august up to cheshire. Not sure if ill get redundance pay as im voulenterring (sp) to leave. My OH is moving up there before me to set the house up and start work then ill be moving up there shortly after. Im hoping we will have a baby on the way by then so i wont have to look for work straight away. I have worked everyday since i was 15 and even then i was at college to so i think i deserve a break. 

xx


----------



## Embo78

:You certainly do chick!! When will you be testing this month? Here's lots of
:dust::dust:


----------



## TTC4No3

If you're a softcups/mooncup TTC user then don't forget to post your testing date here so we can keep track of their success 

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...ficial-testing-thread-2010-a.html#post4061299



Can't remember if this video link has been posted here or not but this is the one I found useful for instructions on using the Softcups: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2drNCv9ac1I&feature=player_embedded


----------



## laura6914

Embo: i not TTC this month as the OH is away. He is in the Army and doing a walk from Coldstream in Scotlnad back to London. There are 100 lads doing it to raise money for the Army benevolent fund. Great cause. So TTC is on hold unitl he comes back the end of Jan. So we can get back to TTC in Feb. 

TTC4no3. Ill add my dates for Feb when i know when AF/BFP will be due. Not TC this month. Ill have a look at that link whe i get home. Im at work ATM and dont think people in the office will be impressed with me watchin how to insert softcups :rofl: Oh i would love to see their faces though. :rofl:

xxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Oh my dayz looking at them softcups make my eyes water! :shock: you can tell im not used to big things :rofl: ooops hope OH dont read this !

xXx


----------



## Minimin

Mommy2kian :rofl:


----------



## Titi

well AF about here-super temp dip. So sad I feel sick.. Posted more in test thread.


----------



## laura6914

M2 :rofl: you crack me up. 

titi im so sorry hunny. i really am. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Embo78

Mummy2kian, I nearly just choked on my green tea!!!!! ROFL!!!

So sorry titi x


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Im sorry titi, thats why i hate doing temps, it kinda puts u on a downer even before ur AF arrives :( hope next mnth is for u! x

:wohoo: the postman arrived i nearly ripped his hands off :lol:

I went in the bath room, took a breath as i opend the packet and took one out the wraper,,, first words out my mouth "CHRIST ON A BIKE"!!! they look even bigger in real life!!! :shock:

But they are here so i will try tomorrow night, if i dont chicken out!!!

xXx


----------



## Minimin

Yah Mommy2kian. Fingers crossed for you. It will be ok- remember to relax and I found inserting them after :sex: was the easiest. I did it whilst still lying down and found this position was also easiest to remove them. 
Good luck honey!
Minimin


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Thankyou, im sure they will be ok after a little practice :winkwink: xXx


----------



## laura6914

well girls im getting OV pains on the left hand side. havent done my opks and my chart dont suggest OV at all as its gone dolally but ill do an OPK after work and see. Felling even more down than i have been now as OH is away and there is nothing i can do about it. xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

You saying that laura i had some twinges today on my left side, ist it to early for us tho? im on cycle day 9 too :thumbup: xXx


----------



## laura6914

I ovulated on CD11 last cycle so i have absolutly no idea to be honest. have you done an OPK? What else could they be?

xxx


----------



## laura6914

ive got the green light on fertility friend also so god knows whats going on either way there is nothing i can do about it unless OH can post some sperm by special delivery down to me. lol.


----------



## Premomt

Hey ladies~
Using the softcups for af right now... CD1 today :roll: stupid witch.


----------



## BellaBlu

Hello ladies,
It's been a crazy few days. But I just wanted to stop in and see how everyone is doing.. Hope all is well.. I think this may be my month! Fingers crossed. I've never felt this way before.. maybe it's all in my head but i just don't think so.. i hope not at least. It's "too early" to tell, but I just feel.. idk can't even explain it!


----------



## Embo78

Hey guys! Just wanted to let you know I've finally plucked up the courage to test drive my soft cups! I'm glad I've had a practise run tho cos I had to get up and go downstairs to get them. Biiiiig mistake!! I never realised just what a ahem mess it makes when you move to quickly!! But atleast I got it in (tmi) and it was much smoother than I imagined!! I don't know whether I've 'hooked' my cervix but I've inserted it the way it's shown on the clip posted earlier!! Can't feel a thing. I'll try to keep it in as long as poss. Hopefully over night!


----------



## moochacha

Hi ladies, 

I live in Australia and I couldn't find anyone who ships softcups to Australia so I had to order mooncup even though I really wanted to try softcups.

Can't wait to get it :dance:


----------



## Titi

Premomt said:


> Hey ladies~
> Using the softcups for af right now... CD1 today :roll: stupid witch.

Using my softcup for witch too now-cd1...............:hugs: premomt


----------



## Bingo

Titi said:


> Premomt said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies~
> Using the softcups for af right now... CD1 today :roll: stupid witch.
> 
> Using my softcup for witch too now-cd1...............:hugs: premomtClick to expand...

I'd love to hear what you think of using it for AF. I think my period is on it's way so I will try it too. I find it really messy to remove having used it after sex. There's always lots of spillage :blush: but thankfully I always remove it when sitting on the throne. Sorry for the detail. :blush::haha:


----------



## Titi

Bingo said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Premomt said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies~
> Using the softcups for af right now... CD1 today :roll: stupid witch.
> 
> Using my softcup for witch too now-cd1...............:hugs: premomtClick to expand...
> 
> I'd love to hear what you think of using it for AF. I think my period is on it's way so I will try it too. I find it really messy to remove having used it after sex. There's always lots of spillage :blush: but thankfully I always remove it when sitting on the throne. Sorry for the detail. :blush::haha:Click to expand...

Well I used my softcup for AF first time ever. Don't want them to be a complete waste! I have to report I LOVE it! Used it yesterday evening at first sign of AF and just took out early this morning when I got up. No leaks and no spillage coming out-but then again I have very light AFs. 

As for spillage-I found the first time I used it for sex I didn't put it in very good and I did have a lot of leaks/messes. I watched the video and that helped. I find I really have to push it VERY far back and then down and make sure I feel it go under the pubic bone before I know its in good. Then TMI I occasionally have to reach in there and push it back as Premomt mentioned that BM or whatever can make it wiggle forth a little.
When taking it out on loo I find I have to pull it straight horizontally out........like toward the wall rather than the floor and it is perfect. It is completely different than instinct or with tampon which you would pull straight down.


----------



## Minimin

Premont and Titi sorry the old hag got you! :witch: is evil!
Bellablue- Fxd for a :bfp: for you this month- I know what you mean about feeling different. When are you going to test?
CD6 for me-(aftr MC bleed) Felt some OV pains yesterday so DH has some work to do when he gets home. I know MC can alter your cycle some what.


----------



## BellaBlu

Thanks Minimin, waiting 1 week to test.. If I can :)


----------



## Helly

OH has gone to the post office to pick mine up today, great timing as FF is saying Im good to go from Saturday so I can have a "dry" (haha) run tonight and all set for a long weekend, with my predicted OV day being Tuesday. Fingers crossed and fingers crossed for you BellaBlu, really hope yo get your BFP and good luck to everyone else in Team SoftCup x


----------



## Mommy2Kian

G'day ladies :lol:! dunno why i wrote that im not even australian.annnyway!
We were meant to start :sex: tonight but OH wanted to strt last night :shock: so we had :sex: in the bath :blush: then i put in the soft cup (when the water drained :lol:) it went straight in!

This morning i tried to take it out, and i couldnt do it!!! i was sh*ttin myself having visions of me going to hospital telling them i got a cup stuck up my vaj :dohh: i tried for ages and i couldnt hook my finger to get it, and i was dying for a wee and the only way i cold get it out was to strain and bear down, well i ended up weeing all over my hand :blush: but it came out good job i was on the loo! :rofl: cant believe i just said that but i was really scared! 

So will i be using them again? yes but wont taqke it out when i desperate for the loo :lol:

xXx


----------



## LunaBean

lolol!!!!!! Im laughing my head off!!!!!!! Poor u lol.

Well I just had the donor up and fought with a softcup after I inseminated, but how do I know if it's in right or not? I just kinds shoved it in there lmao, god knows how I'm gettin it out ifh u had so much trouble!!!! How far in shud it be? Is there a 'technique' for puttin it in?


----------



## LunaBean

also, its giving me slight cramps? like when I use a tampon...weird!!!!


----------



## Minimin

Lizzie moon- have a google of it and there is a video of how to put them in. LMAO at you and Mommy2Kian. I found lying down was easy for me to pull them out!
I will be using them alot this month as I dont know when I will OV after my MC last week! Good luck ladies!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:lol:
It sits just behind ur pubic bone, i pushed it in as far as it would go, but i just couldnt remove it :blush: not sure why it is giving u cramps hun.:hugs:


----------



## Helly

Lizzie Moon that is comedy genius!


----------



## emdeb

Mommy2Kian said:


> This morning i tried to take it out, and i couldnt do it!!! i was sh*ttin myself having visions of me going to hospital telling them i got a cup stuck up my vaj :dohh: i tried for ages and i couldnt hook my finger to get it, and i was dying for a wee and the only way i cold get it out was to strain and bear down, well i ended up weeing all over my hand :blush: but it came out good job i was on the loo! :rofl: cant believe i just said that but i was really scared!
> xXx

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

OMG everyone in the office just stared at me as I was laughing so much.

I only found this thread yesterday and as I O'ed today it is too late for me to use this month so if nothing happens i'll order some and use next month. I had a MC on new years day so not really thinking anything will happen but you never know....:winkwink:


----------



## Titi

oh oh girls. Had a BAAAAAAAADDDDD softcups experiment today for AF. Went so well on CD1 That I did not use back up protection today for cd2 and-wah, wah, wah! I sneezed and had a softcup AF explosion! I don't know if it wasn't in right or what-but VERY messy and very bad. Not going to use as primary AF source anymore!!! Bought the Diva cup......am still going to use my softcups for BD but not for AF anymore!!


----------



## confused27

Mommy2Kian said:


> G'day ladies :lol:! dunno why i wrote that im not even australian.annnyway!
> We were meant to start :sex: tonight but OH wanted to strt last night :shock: so we had :sex: in the bath :blush: then i put in the soft cup (when the water drained :lol:) it went straight in!
> 
> This morning i tried to take it out, and i couldnt do it!!! i was sh*ttin myself having visions of me going to hospital telling them i got a cup stuck up my vaj :dohh: i tried for ages and i couldnt hook my finger to get it, and i was dying for a wee and the only way i cold get it out was to strain and bear down, well i ended up weeing all over my hand :blush: but it came out good job i was on the loo! :rofl: cant believe i just said that but i was really scared!
> 
> So will i be using them again? yes but wont taqke it out when i desperate for the loo :lol:
> 
> xXx

pmsllllllllllllllllll at u mommy2kian u had me in stitches lolol


----------



## confused27

omg titi, i wont be tryin them for that then lol


----------



## Premomt

Ohhh titi I am so sorry you had such a bad experience with them for af! I too am on cd2 and here is what I've found:
Cd1-ok, but had a BM and it leaked a bit.
I use 1 per 12 hour period, but take it out, dump rinse and reinsert it a few times and it has worked beautifully today for me. 
Beyond looking like I murdered someone in the toilet :shy: and a bit of spotting on my panties from the removal/reinsertion process- its been great.
I hope you ladies don't get turned off from using it for af- much less tramatic than a tampon, and much more comfy than a pad.
Good luck ladies!!:dust:


----------



## confused27

hey girlies, well i tried out my first ever soft cup tonight, right after we DTD i put it in a stood up right away to test them and not 1 drop came out :D:D:D plus it was really easy to get in there so to all you ladies worrying about the size DONT!!! give them a go they are really easy glgl everyone :dust:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Another :sex: last night and softcup,but i took it out 2 hours after, i just couldnt get comfortable with it this time for some reason!
Anyone else have a panick attack trying to get the cup out? or is it just me? my OH can hear me upstairs shouting OMG it;s stuck i cant reach it! he;s like what the hell are u doing? :lol: once i take a deep breath and relax it comes out easier, i also tried lying down this time!

Also after i take it out the next morning when i have a wee and wipe, it has a little bit of blood only on the first wipe? not due AF till feb?:wacko:


----------



## TTC4No3

Mommy2Kian said:


> Also after i take it out the next morning when i have a wee and wipe, it has a little bit of blood only on the first wipe? not due AF till feb?:wacko:

ooh maybe implatation bleeding  or is it way too early... hmm :S


----------



## confused27

hey i used softcups for the first time last night and they went in a treat but i kept them in for the 12 hours, sleeping with it etc, before i put it in i put some pre seed in the cup and this morniing i was really panicking because it wouldnt come out, had to get OH to take it out but he said it was stuck to my cervix like a sucker and had to give it a right good pull, then he said the smell off it was terrible have any of u had this and do u think it might come out easier if i didnt put the pre seed inthere thanks :D


----------



## Titi

hmmmm no-I used preseed too and comes out fine. Are you looping a finger around the rim by your pubic bone and pulling out straight instead of down?..

PS looked at my DIVA CUP last night and it is a totally different approach than the softcup. It sits low in canal and not up by cervix. (because of this I doubt it would be helpful to use anything other than the softcups for conceiving) I didn't feel like messing with yet so just gave the softcups another AF go for bed. Flow was just as heavy but didn't leak this time. Hmm. For BD when I take them out of the package I keep them all flat like so the sperm will stay as close to the cervix as possible-but I think need to kind of poke them out with my finger for AF first so it makes more of a "bowl"...........thoughts?


----------



## confused27

hi no i was pulling down will try straight out toight thanks :D


----------



## Titi

yes it is tricky b/c it's different than a tampon. Say you are sitting on loo-kind of reach in with longest finger and try and hook it under the rim then pull straight out horizontally from you-towards the front of your body in one straight line. This makes it very easy I found and least messy.


----------



## Mommy2Kian

TTC4No3 said:


> Mommy2Kian said:
> 
> 
> Also after i take it out the next morning when i have a wee and wipe, it has a little bit of blood only on the first wipe? not due AF till feb?:wacko:
> 
> ooh maybe implatation bleeding  or is it way too early... hmm :SClick to expand...

I wish, i eint ovulated yet :rofl:

i got a darkish line on opk, not positive yet tho i hsve ONE left :dohh: ill try tomorow xXx


----------



## Premomt

mommy2- Your cervix may be super sensitive and all the digging around to get the cup out may have caused it to bleed a bit. try weeing before taking the cup out next time. That works best for me.
titi- glad you had a better night than day with the cup. I think your theory on poking it out a bit to catch af flow. I may have a go at that today also. Have you been keeping it in 12 hours straight day and night or do you take it out during the day to clean it and reinsert? Am I off for doing that?:shy:
confused-I haven't used preseed with a cup but I am sure that everybody reacts differently with forign products so it could just be you?:shrug: As far as the removal, I agree with what titi said. Sit on the loo, use longest finger to hook the rim, and pull out almost completley horizontaly.
Today will be a good test for the AF softcup usage for me- Very busy day and I will be doing strenuious work. FX it holds it all in!!!

PS. I can NOT see swimming with these in or even DTD. Anyone else?


----------



## confused27

thanks premont gonna give it another go tonight :D only gonna leave it in for a few hours this time tho and not 12 lol im not sure about the swimming or DTD either with them x


----------



## Titi

I would def. DTD with it in-but have a compassionate DH. I don't think I would give swimming a go-not at a PUBLIC beach anyway! 

I have been leaving mine in for the full twelve hours. I haven't reused as it said not to but maybe they just want you to buy more : )

The first two it barely seemed like there was any AF in there-it just kinda coated all the plastic. This morning it was all sitting in there 1/4 way up like a bowl of soup! (so glad we have so much tmi in this thread, lol).....

I started using preseed in mine (rubbed around the cup inside) for BD because I read a thread on here where a nurse with a microscrope that can see sperm said that when she put preseed in hers the sperm will still alive hours and hours later! Just needed a little for AF too though (rubbed around rim this time) as it made it easier to go in.


----------



## Angelblue

Hi girls

Can I join you? I'm on cycle 4 ttc #1 - I've not used softcups before, but I ordered some and they arrived today, I only got a pack of 6 though just to try them, so unsure whether to wait until I'm nearer to ov before I start using them?? only on cd9. I'm quite nervous about how to put them in!!! I'm gonna find the video on youtube to watch! 

Also last month was the first month I used opks and didnt get + until cd16, and I've only got 7 sticks, so do you think itll be ok to start them on cd12? Can you ov early?

Also has anyone tried reflexology? Is this good when ttc? I booked an appointment for next weds, as Ive wanted to try it for a while, it intrigues me, and thought it might help?

Sorry all the questions would be grateful for some advice. 

:dust:


----------



## TTC4No3

Angelblue said:


> Also last month was the first month I used opks and didnt get + until cd16, and I've only got 7 sticks, so do you think itll be ok to start them on cd12? Can you ov early?
> 
> Also has anyone tried reflexology? Is this good when ttc? I booked an appointment for next weds, as Ive wanted to try it for a while, it intrigues me, and thought it might help?

Hi Angelblue; I've just added you :D
You can ovulate early; it depends if you usually have regular cycles? If you do then starting to test on CD12 sounds like a good plan.
I haven't tried reflexology but I'm sure others have; try doing a search on this forum and u'll probably find some posts about it. I remember posts on acupuncture really helping with TTC; I might consider that if nothing happens in a few mths.
GL


----------



## Laughkay

Just bought some soft cups after reading 53 pages of posts. God I love this site!!!!


----------



## confused27

welcome aboard angel and laugh :dust: :D


----------



## bw9522

Used soft cups and conceive plus for the first time last night cd14, i put some conceive+ in the cup and it went straight up after bd, it was in all night could not feel it. When woke up was desperate for loo so dashed to bathroom and tried to take cup out to no sucess. I panicked a little decided to pee and then i just hovered over the toilet and manged to scoop it out. Will defo continue to use them.


----------



## Titi

Hi Angelblue!! Welcome-fancy seeing you here! : )

I would say its good to start opks on cd12 if you aren't sure when you regularly ov. Although I have to admit I used more than one a day and started about five days early. Because most the time they say to test after 11am after a 4+ hour hold that is when LH levels are highest. But for some women or if you can't hold pee for 4 hours during the day (very hard for me) then you can use FMU. I always do FMU and then another afternoon test just in case b/c I don't ever want to miss it!

As far as taking it out-horizontally straight out ladies not down! I used all BD last cycle and am on 3rd day of using for AF this cycle. Had in 9 hours now no mess think I mustn't have had in it quite right yesterday or it needs to be made into a full bowl for AF. (see previous post).


----------



## Aaisrie

Titi said:


> I started using preseed in mine (rubbed around the cup inside) for BD because I read a thread on here where a nurse with a microscrope that can see sperm said that when she put preseed in hers the sperm will still alive hours and hours later! Just needed a little for AF too though (rubbed around rim this time) as it made it easier to go in.

Wish I'd read this before my O!!! EEK I hope I didn't kill all the sperm.... I didn't need any to get it in or out though, I found it really easy.


----------



## Titi

No-I wouldn't worry I was just trying something "extra"! Lol.


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Ohh maybe my cervix is sensitive thanks for informing me, never thought of that!

Im sat here with my softcup in from :sex: last night :lol: we didnt DTD till late so i can keep it in till around 10am :happydance:

Gonna try and fit another :sex: in tonight

Then ill be in the 2week wait...:happydance:

:dust:


----------



## Angelblue

TTC4No3 - Thanks for adding me. I am quite regular 28-30 day cycles, but only knew for def when i ov using opks. I have posted in the main ttc section and have recieved some positive posts so I am quite looking forward to it now. Not sure if I'm brave enough for acupuncture!!! 

Hi Titi - fellow Tinsel buddy! I am just trying out different fertility aids... hence softcups and reflexology! I am still charting also, would be great if someone could have a look every so often, fellow charters, let me know if I'm on track! With opks last month I just made sure I didnt wee after lunchtime and tested when I got home from work bout 5ish, seemed to work ok, though I was so desperate sometimes on way back from work I could hardly get the key in the front door! :rofl:

I will let you all know how the reflexology goes too if your interested? Think I will start opks on cd12 thanks for the advice. BD last night but didnt try softcup yet, like I said I only have 6 so want to wait til I'm a bit closer to ov to use them! Doing the sperm meets egg plan so I'm BD every other day at mo. Is it ok to wee when you have softcup in then? (I know its best not to for half hour or so after bd) I will let you all know how I get on when I use my first one!


----------



## Embo78

Hi Angelblue. I tried soft cups for the first time the other night and weed just fine with it in!!


----------



## Titi

I still like to stay in bed for a half hour to hour after BD (with softcup in immediately) just to make sure everything is up there where it should be. Then I get up/wee etc. (yes fine with them in). I like to use them to keep everything up there after that hour or so that might still be alive instead of drizzling out by then.


----------



## laura6914

hey girls only a quick one from me. OH is home for a few days so got to use to soft cups 10/10. ssoooo easy to put in, i think they are great. had a bit of a driible yesterdat but think that was stuff that was underneath the soft cup but apart from that no problems at all. YEY!

xxx


----------



## mamaxm

i'm so excited about softcups! just bought a cbfm last week, and just decided to read about softcups and lo and behold they're sold in cvs and walgreens! :happydance: i don't like ordering things online as i currently (until august) live in a thieving apartment complex.. i've tried the vitamins and they just didn't work for me, this cycle i'm so excited to be trying two new things!! :):):)


----------



## yomo

Hi, 
I have never heard of softcups until today! What a great idea, i am going to purchase some today just hope they come before i ovulate around Tuesday. x


----------



## Aaisrie

Yomo mine came really fast (I got them from accessdiagnostics) and I ordered on Wednesday and they came on Friday (I'm in Northern Ireland and thought it would take longer to get here)


----------



## mamaxm

i just looked at the first couple pages, users were almost all pregnant! :happydance: wonderful. can't wait to get to know y'all!


----------



## laura6914

ok spoke to soon. did any one experiance leakage whilst using SCs? I have got one in now and lost quite a bit. not sure if its OHs or mine?

xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

I didn't have leakage - aside from what was already too far down to be IN the cup. Are you sure it's in right/far enough?


----------



## yomo

Aaisrie said:


> Yomo mine came really fast (I got them from accessdiagnostics) and I ordered on Wednesday and they came on Friday (I'm in Northern Ireland and thought it would take longer to get here)

Thanks for that babes...... shall order now good luck xxx


----------



## laura6914

aaisrie- today is the 3rd day i ahve been using them. the first two days didnt really have any leakage but today i have. I though it was in properly. I couldnt feel it one it was. Im getting a little sore from putting them in and out though so think i will leave them until tomorrow now though. 

xx


----------



## yomo

Just ordered them from the website you suggested! Bring it on x


----------



## Aaisrie

Good luck Yomo!! If you watch the video on the softcups website it explains it really well on how to get it in and out

Laura6914 yea maybe give your cervix a break because it's maybe just irritating it with rubbing against it, or try putting some preseed in to make it slide in easier?


----------



## mamaxm

just went out and bought mine :) very nervous about putting them in, do you suggest a trial go before using them after dtd?


----------



## joyalan

mamaxm said:


> just went out and bought mine :) very nervous about putting them in, do you suggest a trial go before using them after dtd?

I would definitely suggest a trial run before using them for the "big show." :winkwink: 

So, this was my first month of using them for ovulation, and everything was good. I am at 3DPO now, looking to test Jan 26th. I never had a problem with leakage. I have a feeling that my vagina is rather long, as they go way the heck up there, and behind the public bone. I certainly never felt anything once they were in correctly. 

I also used the softcups/preseed combo. Right after DTD, I put a pillow under me, and had the SC/preseed by my side. I squirted about a quarter size pool of preseed into the cup, and inserted right away. I would wait about 30 mins before getting up from that position. I would then leave the cup in anywhere from 6 to 12 hours. 

There was an issue of removal only once, out of six times using the cup. One morning, after leaving it in overnight, I couldn't get a good grasp on the lip of the cup while sitting on the toilet. TMI - DH had to pull it out from behind, LOL! It was probably one of the funniest moments in our relatively short TTC experience. He is a good sport though :haha:

I think I know why this happened - I think I inserted it upside-down - meaning that I put the side that the plastic is connected to the ring on the top, or towards my belly. I thought it would be more shallow, putting the sperm closer to the cervical entrance, as well as easier to remove (as your finger would hook around the area that the plastic is not attached upon removal). Well - that was wrong! lol. I just put it in the way you are supposed to from now on and there hasn't been any issues. :thumbup:

One word of advice I have for removal is to push, like doing a Kegel exercise, to dislodge it a bit when you are pulling it out.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Aaisrie

I didn't have a trial, I actually found the spermies made it easier to get it in first time no trouble!

Joyalan I'm the same as you 3DPO and testing the 26th!


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh I didn't have any bother getting it out, I just hooked my finger under it and it came out easily!


----------



## mamaxm

joyalan said:


> mamaxm said:
> 
> 
> just went out and bought mine :) very nervous about putting them in, do you suggest a trial go before using them after dtd?
> 
> I would definitely suggest a trial run before using them for the "big show." :winkwink:
> 
> So, this was my first month of using them for ovulation, and everything was good. I am at 3DPO now, looking to test Jan 26th. I never had a problem with leakage. I have a feeling that my vagina is rather long, as they go way the heck up there, and behind the public bone. I certainly never felt anything once they were in correctly.
> 
> I also used the softcups/preseed combo. Right after DTD, I put a pillow under me, and had the SC/preseed by my side. I squirted about a quarter size pool of preseed into the cup, and inserted right away. I would wait about 30 mins before getting up from that position. I would then leave the cup in anywhere from 6 to 12 hours.
> 
> There was an issue of removal only once, out of six times using the cup. One morning, after leaving it in overnight, I couldn't get a good grasp on the lip of the cup while sitting on the toilet. TMI - DH had to pull it out from behind, LOL! It was probably one of the funniest moments in our relatively short TTC experience. He is a good sport though :haha:
> 
> I think I know why this happened - I think I inserted it upside-down - meaning that I put the side that the plastic is connected to the ring on the top, or towards my belly. I thought it would be more shallow, putting the sperm closer to the cervical entrance, as well as easier to remove (as your finger would hook around the area that the plastic is not attached upon removal). Well - that was wrong! lol. I just put it in the way you are supposed to from now on and there hasn't been any issues. :thumbup:
> 
> One word of advice I have for removal is to push, like doing a Kegel exercise, to dislodge it a bit when you are pulling it out.
> 
> Good luck everyone!Click to expand...

so you put preseed in the cup? interesting i'll have to try that too.. i was reading some reviews on a website (lots of bfps first month trying, and alot of snobby girls that didn't get their bfp on the first month so they're quitting :nope:) and one of the girls said you should wait to put it in just in case all the sperm isn't pooled at the cervix yet, so you're not keeping them out.. but i would think it would push them up? oh well, i'll have several chances to try it several different ways :haha:


----------



## mummy to be

Wow... just reading up about these "soft cups" i have never heard of them..... might have to look into them after a while and no BFP... i didnt just want to read and run but Good Luck to you all and Will continue looking in this thread and see how your all going with these little inventions :) 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mamaxm

okay update. just tried one and have a question.. do you ever push up? i pushed straight back like the directions said but it didn't seem to go up very far. does it need to?


----------



## joyalan

mamaxm said:


> so you put preseed in the cup? interesting i'll have to try that too.. i was reading some reviews on a website (lots of bfps first month trying, and alot of snobby girls that didn't get their bfp on the first month so they're quitting :nope:) and one of the girls said you should wait to put it in just in case all the sperm isn't pooled at the cervix yet, so you're not keeping them out.. but i would think it would push them up? oh well, i'll have several chances to try it several different ways :haha:

There are a few reasons why I put the preseed in the cup instead of directly inside of me.. first, because I am usually wet enough and it just gets oozy and messy... Seems like most of it squishes out while BD'ing. This way I know that the preseed is in there giving a nice swimming medium to da spermies. Second, it doesn't kill the mood as much, KWIM? :winkwink: Oh, and I forgot that I always to orgasm after the softcup is in.

I have thought about the fact that the SC may block the sperm if it slides along the wall of the vagina, pushing them out of the cervical area, but I guess you could say "The proof is in the pudding" - or rather, the proof is in the cup after you pull it out in the morning! TMI - THe contents usually look cloudy, and since I had EWCM which is clear and the preseed is clear, I am left to believe that it is leftover semen. Also, the consistency of the goo left feels slippery like semen. Hence the reason the DH has affectionately renamed the softcup as the spooge cup :haha:

Thoughts, anyone else?


----------



## mamaxm

joyalan said:


> mamaxm said:
> 
> 
> so you put preseed in the cup? interesting i'll have to try that too.. i was reading some reviews on a website (lots of bfps first month trying, and alot of snobby girls that didn't get their bfp on the first month so they're quitting :nope:) and one of the girls said you should wait to put it in just in case all the sperm isn't pooled at the cervix yet, so you're not keeping them out.. but i would think it would push them up? oh well, i'll have several chances to try it several different ways :haha:
> 
> There are a few reasons why I put the preseed in the cup instead of directly inside of me.. first, because I am usually wet enough and it just gets oozy and messy... Seems like most of it squishes out while BD'ing. This way I know that the preseed is in there giving a nice swimming medium to da spermies. Second, it doesn't kill the mood as much, KWIM? :winkwink: Oh, and I forgot that I always to orgasm after the softcup is in.
> 
> I have thought about the fact that the SC may block the sperm if it slides along the wall of the vagina, pushing them out of the cervical area, but I guess you could say "The proof is in the pudding" - or rather, the proof is in the cup after you pull it out in the morning! TMI - THe contents usually look cloudy, and since I had EWCM which is clear and the preseed is clear, I am left to believe that it is leftover semen. Also, the consistency of the goo left feels slippery like semen. Hence the reason the DH has affectionately renamed the softcup as the spooge cup :haha:
> 
> Thoughts, anyone else?Click to expand...

spooge cup, hahaha! i think it was just a bitter girl. i honestly cant expect it to work in the first month, neither can anyone else.. some girls are lucky, some arent! plus i assume it takes some time to get used to.


----------



## joyalan

mamaxm said:


> okay update. just tried one and have a question.. do you ever push up? i pushed straight back like the directions said but it didn't seem to go up very far. does it need to?

I think when I put one in, my whole index fingers goes in. But I think I may just have a long vagina, maybe? I push until it goes behind or over the hump of the pelvic bone. It kinda slips into place there.

One question? Are you trying to use it after sex or just normal vaginal size? I think that insertion is much much easier after sex, because the vaginal canal is already stretched. I have never tried to insert one besides right after sex, so that may make a big difference... 

When I insert, I am lying on my back on the bed, and I insert straight back, but it may tilt up (towards my belly button), at the end of insertion, once it gets past the public bone. I don't know if that helps you much..


----------



## mamaxm

i'm giving it a test run.. no sex haha. it goes past the pubic bone but i can easily reach the plastic ring, is that normal? and it never expands.. like when i stand, it feels like it's still squashed together and vertical.. hope that makes sense..


----------



## joyalan

mamaxm said:


> i'm giving it a test run.. no sex haha. it goes past the pubic bone but i can easily reach the plastic ring, is that normal? and it never expands.. like when i stand, it feels like it's still squashed together and vertical.. hope that makes sense..

Oh yeah, I think that sounds totally right. I don't think it ever really expands, it just flexes out and makes a seal with the vaginal walls. The key is that you can't feel it inserted. Somehow, magically, it covers the cervix, I guess. I wish they would do a picture on beautifulcervix.com with a softcup inserted! I'd like to see exactly what it looks like =)


----------



## mamaxm

me too. it says on the directions to feel your cervix to make sure it's inserted properly and mine is covered so here's to hoping! it really can't hurt at this point, 5mos ttc without them didn't give me a baby, so what's one more cycle trying something new? :)


----------



## Aaisrie

I push in and back at an angle like the video said, I would say it goes the length of my middle finger, so to get it out I can just grab it with the end of my middle finger but it's easier to tell if it's in right if you can feel where it hooks behind the pelvic bone like someone already said. Also you shouldn't be able to feel it when it's in


----------



## yomo

Sounds like it's gonna be a laugh, the things we do! x


----------



## mamaxm

thanks girls, just watched the video on the website, i think i'm doing it right, going to wait and 'test' again as i've just put it in and pulled it out about 12 times and i'm rather sore now :haha: here's to hoping softcups will give me two pretty lines in about three weeks!


----------



## sma1588

hello ladies. im thinking of using these to but as dumb as this may sound how does this keep the little swimers close to the cervix? i know its supposed to go over the cervix but im not to sure about getting the sperm into the soft-cup to keep it in there. does it just go in there when ure putting the soft cup in ? because i know it can get a little messy so it catches it all when you put it up there right? some1 explain to me how the sperm gets into the cup to keep it there please!


----------



## BellaBlu

Hello Ladies :) :flower:
How is everyone doing? I need to go through and catch up as I haven't been active on this site for a few days! Hope all is well.. Xxx


----------



## Titi

Hi & welcome Sma1588-
Really it is pretty simple. The softcup is kind flat if you don't open up the bowl-As soon as you finish DTD stay in "position" (maybe on your back with hips raised or face down with bum up) and put the softcup in. The spermy should still be in about the right place from BD-and the cup just helps them from leaking out and then also hopefully if flat keeping them close to the cervix too. No need to "get them in there"... no dumb questions, I think each and every one of us has had some sort of misshap with these-and practice making perfect.


----------



## sma1588

thanx so much. i think i might give them a try hopefully understanding a little better how they work.


----------



## ArticBaby

Titi said:


> Hi & welcome Sma1588-
> Really it is pretty simple. The softcup is kind flat if you don't open up the bowl-As soon as you finish DTD stay in "position" (maybe on your back with hips raised or face down with bum up) and put the softcup in. The spermy should still be in about the right place from BD-and the cup just helps them from leaking out and then also hopefully if flat keeping them close to the cervix too. No need to "get them in there"... no dumb questions, I think each and every one of us has had some sort of misshap with these-and practice making perfect.

Thanks so much for explaining that. My box of softcups just came in the mail today. So im going to try them out tonite.


----------



## Titi

The video on the softcups website helped me tons! It's long but really worth watching.


----------



## mamaxm

the video helped me too, my laptop currently has no sound as my cat lays on it and must've pressed a button or something but i skipped to the video of her putting it in and felt MUCH better.


----------



## emz87

If anyone is interested ive got 4 softcups left that you can have for free pm me if you want them!!


----------



## mamaxm

emz87 said:


> If anyone is interested ive got 4 softcups left that you can have for free pm me if you want them!!

i've got tons as i got so excited about using them after reading through almost all of this thread, but HUGE congrats on your bfp! i hope i grab some of your luck!


----------



## laura6914

hey all, im back on here full time now. Well the OH was supposed to be away all of this month (in the army) but he cam back Thursday night and supprised me bless him sooooo i actually got to use the soft cups. Had a bit of leakage yesterday morning with one but that its and i have used all 6 over the past 4 days. 

my temps look like i may have ovulated on CD11 but my OV tests yesterday that are getting darker indicate that i may ovulate today. Well i have my SC in now so im hoping i do ovulate today. 

It would be so good if it happens this month cause with my mind being totally blank of TTC as the OH was away i havent been stressed. I took a break form the clomid. And i only worked out abotu 10 minutes agao when AF is actually due. lol. Im not holding out much hope on it happening. 

xxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Well ladies im now in the 2ww, OH is feeling unwell so ive given him a break :lol: took my last softcup out yesterday morning and im pretty sure im ovulating now, got crampingm backache, twinges, and a nearly positive opk last night, so if i had any left im sure id get a positive opk today.

Not sure if ill get caught beings the last time we :sex: was friday night (cup left in till saturday morning) but hopefully the spermies from wednesday thursday and friday wil have made it to there destination, and hopefully some are hanging around ready to break into the egg :baby:

Bring on the :bfp: 's ladies :dust: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:hugs:


----------



## laura6914

good luck M2K. Im sure they will be enough of the little fellers there to met that little eggy. I have no idea when im ovulating or what, According to my FF it looks like i may had OVd on CD11 but OPK as of last night (i done 6 yesterday in total lol) are getting darker and darker so god knows. Bedded this morning so hope i have done enough. 

Did anyone find they got a little sore from using SCs? i ma but think thats because of how often i have been putting the in and out used 1 thursday, 2 friday, 2 yesterday and one this morning. 

xxx


----------



## mamaxm

good luck to both of you! dtd last night and used a softcup for the first time (after dtd) and found it is much easier to put it. wont know what cbfm says for another hour and a half, so far they've been all lows but i wanted to give the soft cup an official test run, dtd and everything, and :thumbsup: easy!


----------



## laura6914

YEAH MAMAXM.I think they are fab. So easy to put in after DTD. 

Well im guessing im 2DPO as boobs have started to ache so yep think i OVd when FF told me i did.l Oh its all so exciting. As i said earlier not holding out much hope for this month but so so glad i got to give them a go. 

Mamaxm- may i ask how much a CBFM cost and are they easy and accurate to use. I may invest in one for next month as OPK IC this month have really let me down a little.


----------



## mamaxm

they're pretty expensive, but not too bad if you order them online. i was in an AF depression and went out and payed for mine new, spent around $200 total. love it though, perfect for poas addicts! 
question for you/anyone else.. just took sc out and it had a bit of blood in it? has anyone else experienced this? definetly not af. maybe just irritated? also, should there be alot of 'stuff' in it? there was some, but not ALOT. thanks in advance :)


----------



## yomo

mamaxm said:


> good luck to both of you! dtd last night and used a softcup for the first time (after dtd) and found it is much easier to put it. wont know what cbfm says for another hour and a half, so far they've been all lows but i wanted to give the soft cup an official test run, dtd and everything, and :thumbsup: easy!

Hi, 

Do you want to be my ovulation buddie? We are due to ovulate at the same time and it's also my first time with the softcups.

:hugs:


----------



## laura6914

mamaxm said:


> they're pretty expensive, but not too bad if you order them online. i was in an AF depression and went out and payed for mine new, spent around $200 total. love it though, perfect for poas addicts!
> question for you/anyone else.. just took sc out and it had a bit of blood in it? has anyone else experienced this? definetly not af. maybe just irritated? also, should there be alot of 'stuff' in it? there was some, but not ALOT. thanks in advance :)

The blood may be where it has just caught your cervix a little bit. I read this when doing all my googling that i do. lol. Nothing to worry about. 
As for the 'left oves' a dont have a lot. Only a small thin layer of his or my stuff. Looks cloudy almost but definiitly not the amount of sperm that comes out after sex. I think most of it gets absorbed into the body.


----------



## mamaxm

yomo said:


> mamaxm said:
> 
> 
> good luck to both of you! dtd last night and used a softcup for the first time (after dtd) and found it is much easier to put it. wont know what cbfm says for another hour and a half, so far they've been all lows but i wanted to give the soft cup an official test run, dtd and everything, and :thumbsup: easy!
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Do you want to be my ovulation buddie? We are due to ovulate at the same time and it's also my first time with the softcups.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

definetly! i'm so excited about this cycle thanks to softcups and cbfm. all my stress of ttc is gone now that i can just depend on that lovely little machine :) and i've always worried about the 'goods' spilling away. glad to hear it's normal not to have tons, there was maybe a spoonful of goo in there :rofl:


----------



## laura6914

lol, i know the feeling hun. I found if i sleep with it in there is next to nothing in there the next morning. Its when i use it throughout the day i have a little bit of 'goo' in there. lol. Oh i hope these work.


----------



## mamaxm

me too! but man! if you read through the first couple posts almost every user is pg! amazing, and most of them it was their first month! after 6 months i'm prepared to try anything.. even the eggwhites! haha. but i just found a local pharmacy that sells preseed so i may go check it out today. i'm still getting over my 'i'm embarassed to buy fertility stuff' as i look much younger than i am and i get weird looks..


----------



## laura6914

oH i have been TTC for over 2 years now so i got over that a while ago. lol.
I get the same though. If i go to buy a pregnancy test the cashier looks at me as if to say "erm.... aren't you a little bit young to be having sex" :rofl:

The egg white thing is something i read into, i started a thread on it. But after reading the risk on Infection, think i will skip it. Lol. Im hoping they have done the trick but not getting my hopes up. Still expecting Af to arrive on the 2nd that why i havent added my testing date to the other thread. I normally bed everday of the month so dont feel like i have done enough this month with only doing it 4 days. Hey ho, ill be back on the TTC wagon next month when the OH comes home for good. 

xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

I've now got cystitus :cry: it burns me when i wee :cry: im drinking cranberry juice like its gone out of fashion!!! x


----------



## laura6914

oh hunny, thats not good at all. I hope it clears up for you soon. xxx


----------



## yomo

mamaxm said:


> yomo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamaxm said:
> 
> 
> good luck to both of you! dtd last night and used a softcup for the first time (after dtd) and found it is much easier to put it. wont know what cbfm says for another hour and a half, so far they've been all lows but i wanted to give the soft cup an official test run, dtd and everything, and :thumbsup: easy!
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Do you want to be my ovulation buddie? We are due to ovulate at the same time and it's also my first time with the softcups.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> definetly! i'm so excited about this cycle thanks to softcups and cbfm. all my stress of ttc is gone now that i can just depend on that lovely little machine :) and i've always worried about the 'goods' spilling away. glad to hear it's normal not to have tons, there was maybe a spoonful of goo in there :rofl:Click to expand...

Brill, well it's my first time with softcups and i have brought some clear blue digital ovulation sticks! So i am ready plus it falls on a weekend so we all know what i have planned for my hubby lol :sex::sex::sex:


----------



## BellaBlu

Lol. My DH took me shopping today (love that man) and I picked up some new clothes, pregnancy tests and more prenatal vitamins.. The lady that was checking us out looked at my tummy like.. ermm..? People crack me up. Trying to stay positive, Lord knows I'll be testing sooner than I wanted.. But I wont get discouraged with a BFN because I still have a few days before it would show up for sure.. :) Wish me luck*


----------



## laura6914

good luck bellablue. When are you due to test?

xxx


----------



## Helly

Good luck bellablu! Used softcups the last two nights, went in dead easy, im obviously crap at getting them out as Ive had god knows what dribbling all over my fingers every time ive taken them out lol, but at least it shows they work as there was a decent amount of it!

Not due to ovulate til Tuesday according to FF so will keep going til Ive used all 6 (Wednesday) and hope for the best x


----------



## Razcox

Quick question all, these look really good and i was wondering where you can get them in the uk??? The link on the first page if for the US. Only if AF shows up this month then next cycle i am going to throw everything i have at it lol!


----------



## veganmum2be

i've been using softcups after every time we :sex: even when i know theres no chance of falling pregnant just cos it's less messy with softcups!

however today, when i took it out, 5 hours after :sex: there was a small ammount of blood in it.
i've had no bleeding sinse. could it have been caused by the way it was positioned? has anyone else had bleeding when using them?
xxxx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Ok.... I read through the entire thread a couple days ago and was intrigued. However..... I'm even embarrassed to type this on a board full of people who don't know me..... but... I don't know if I could get those things in or out. I've never put my finger up in there for any reason. So how far do you have to go in?? 

I know that's weird.... I use tampons, but only because there's an applicator and then a string you can pull on to get it out. Wish these had applicators and strings!


----------



## Aaisrie

Squirrelgirl I use my middle finger and can reach it at the first knuckle on it so the end of it is maybe about 2" in? Although of course that's just me. It's hard to tell you how far it will be in particularly if you aren't used to... you inside - if that makes sense!! You shouldn't feel embarrassed though :) If you watch the video on softcups page you will see where it sits, behind the pubic bone and you could feel inside (if you're comfortable with that!) and feel where your pubic bone is?


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I watched the video, and I must say I was very confused by it. If the vase is a vajayjay, then I would have expected the cervix to be at the closed end of the vase, not on the side like that. I guess I need a drawing, like we saw in sex ed.... lol.


----------



## Aaisrie

Did you watch the video that was on the actual softcups website? (Sorry confused by the vase comment!!!)
Ok here is a random picture (side cross-section) of the cervix and uterus. The uterus is the bit that goes above and forward from the cervix. The cup fits almost the way the bottom of the yellow circle (that's used to outline where the cervix is) is.
Does that help?
https://obgyn101.org/Cervix2a.jpg


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Ah, ok, that makes more sense. There's a video linked in the very first few posts that shows someone on You Tube demonstrating with a clear flower vase.  It showed the 'cervix' only a few inches in and there were several inches left on the vase to the bottom. So I got all sorts of confused about that!

...

Then add in my discomfort with putting my fingers up in there... well.... I might just have to try it at some point. Geez, I sound so silly. I'm practically 30 and haven't gotten over the "it's dirty" thing.... I guess when I do actually have a baby, there will be worse things I'll have to deal with !!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Okay I didn't see that, I just looked at the video on the Instead Softcups website, if you search it on google the demo they do is with a clear cross-section (similar to the pic above only clear) of a woman. It makes it really easy to understand although there are a lot of "review" type speaky parts all the way through the video it's worth watching for the demo :) Do you feel any better/more comfortable with it?
Glad I could help!


----------



## laura6914

Razcox said:


> Quick question all, these look really good and i was wondering where you can get them in the uk??? The link on the first page if for the US. Only if AF shows up this month then next cycle i am going to throw everything i have at it lol!

I got mine from Amazong, 6 for £7 something but you can also get them from access diagnostics where you can get 6 for £6 odd of 24 for 17.50 so all in all i think its best to order from there. 

Well girls looks like i used my softcups at the right time as FF is telling me im noe 3DPO and i have yet to see a positive OPK. I changed brands this month so obviously the ones i have used are crap so im changing back to my old ones next month. I bedded with Softcups on CD10, 11, 12 and 13. Im keeping everything crossed that i may have actually done it this month without even realising it. I didnt even know i was ovulating. YEY! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## mamaxm

veganmum2be said:


> i've been using softcups after every time we :sex: even when i know theres no chance of falling pregnant just cos it's less messy with softcups!
> 
> however today, when i took it out, 5 hours after :sex: there was a small ammount of blood in it.
> i've had no bleeding sinse. could it have been caused by the way it was positioned? has anyone else had bleeding when using them?
> xxxx

I DID. i just put mine in for the first time two days ago and the day of and the day after there was a little blood, glad this happened to someone else.. still planning on using them though :haha:


----------



## mamaxm

laura6914 said:


> oH i have been TTC for over 2 years now so i got over that a while ago. lol.
> I get the same though. If i go to buy a pregnancy test the cashier looks at me as if to say "erm.... aren't you a little bit young to be having sex" :rofl:
> 
> The egg white thing is something i read into, i started a thread on it. But after reading the risk on Infection, think i will skip it. Lol. Im hoping they have done the trick but not getting my hopes up. Still expecting Af to arrive on the 2nd that why i havent added my testing date to the other thread. I normally bed everday of the month so dont feel like i have done enough this month with only doing it 4 days. Hey ho, ill be back on the TTC wagon next month when the OH comes home for good.
> 
> xx

i did it for three months with no pregnancy and no infections at all, but i bought pasteurized eggs. i think maybe i was using too much. i'm going to buy preseed today :happydance: hopefully, there's only one place where i live you can buy it from and i haven't been there yet, hopefully they aren't charging too much. if so i will be waiting till next cycle to order it. after buying the cbfm i don't have much left in my fertility budget for this month :haha:


----------



## laura6914

have you looked on access diagnostics un. I think you get it for a fairly good price from there. May be worth a look. 

I caved and added to testing date to the other thread. FF is saying i ovulated so i thought i may as well as i was bedding and using them around that time. Not holding out much hope though as i say. 

I read great reviews on the egg thing. Weird how things work formsome and not others. Nothing works for me. Im hoping these SCs will though, not holding my breath with my track record though. lol. 

xx


----------



## TTC4No3

veganmum2be said:


> however today, when i took it out, 5 hours after :sex: there was a small ammount of blood in it.
> i've had no bleeding sinse. could it have been caused by the way it was positioned? has anyone else had bleeding when using them?
> xxxx

I'm not too sure about the cause of the bleeding - could it be implantation bleeding...? or a little bit of blood spotting can happen with BD sometimes. There was someone else last week saying she'd found a little bit of blood in her softcup too.


----------



## mamaxm

laura6914 said:


> have you looked on access diagnostics un. I think you get it for a fairly good price from there. May be worth a look.
> 
> I caved and added to testing date to the other thread. FF is saying i ovulated so i thought i may as well as i was bedding and using them around that time. Not holding out much hope though as i say.
> 
> I read great reviews on the egg thing. Weird how things work formsome and not others. Nothing works for me. Im hoping these SCs will though, not holding my breath with my track record though. lol.
> 
> xx

me too.. how long have you been ttc? i've only been REALLY ttc for 5 mos, 7 mos if you include NTNP for the first two.. NTNP is a joke once you have serious baby on the brain. but my mom and dad are both SO fertile.. she had 6 pregnancies (one ending in mc) and she said every one of them except for my sister was ONE SINGLE unplanned uh oh. she said every single time she had an oopsie, she ended up pg. i wish!!! wonder where i got my genes from..


----------



## laura6914

i have been trying for 2 years. It will be 3 years in November. A very long time. lol. 

lol, my mom and sister are the same. My sister got pregnant on the pill with her first and her second a month after coming off the pill. Life is so harsh. My genes are definitly off my mum and my dad who i have seen for years is still popping out kids so cant be off him either. lol. 

I want this so badly, just hope this month i may have done it. Wasnt even planning on trying as other half wasnt supposed to be here. He come back only for a few days and we didnt even realise i was Ovulating. that must be a sign.


----------



## mamaxm

oh poor thing. it will happen though.. i need to take another hpt as my body is acting weird. got AF as usual, nothing weird, but after O last cycle and up until now my cervix has never dropped, stayed HSO. never done that before, in addition to funny belly cramps and sore bbs. BUT i think opks would detect that, i think i'd be getting high or peak readings on my cbfm. ugh this is the cycle i REALLY wanted to concieve in and now my body is going funky. just lovely.


----------



## mamaxm

oh yeah, and my dad had a vasectomy reversed and got my stepmom pg. they were both over 40. -___-


----------



## laura6914

oh god. lol. that is very fertile. lol.

sounds like you are havig a weird cycle hunny. HSO is very good, it may be worth doing another HPT. what was AF like? was it normaly heavy ect?

I really need some help off someone please. I posted the below in another thread so will copy and paste it here. Please please please can someone help?

OK WAORD OF WARING.... WAYYYYY TMI COMING UP!!!!

Just been to check my CP. On removing my finger it was absolutly covered in white creamy thick cm that had little bumps in. Like i had stuck my hand in clotted cream. What the hell is this. I have never ever ever had this before, ever. Not sure if its a good or bad thing. PLease help!!!


----------



## mamaxm

COMPLETELY normal af, unfortunately.. ugh i thought i had finally gotten to know it and now it's going crazy on me, oh well in doubt bd, i'm NOT buying a test until AF is late so i suppose we'll see then. and as to your cm question, sorry i can't help, never had it but neither have you and we haven't gotten knocked up yet so hopefully it's a good sign! :happydance:


----------



## laura6914

its way too early for 3DPO though isnt it? Oh im shitting it. sorry for the french but i have never seen anything like it. I nearly passed out when i seen it. 

I know CPs change throught the day have you been checking it the same time everyday?

xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hey hun could it be left overs from your mans juice :blush: sorry i dunno how to put it more...nicely :lol:


----------



## mamaxm

hahaha left overs. anyways, i check it SEVERAL times a day.. two or three. not once has it changed.. but i think it's just being weird. i'm sure cbfm would be giving me more than low readings at this point.. 40 more minutes till i test! i'm praying i'll get a high or peak reading, getting sick of seeing lows. i am only on CD9 but i think O must be off, not midcycle since i've bd cd11-16 every cycle and havent fallen pregnant yet.


----------



## laura6914

no hun i dont think so i know this is probably going to sound gross but it was like rice pudding looking. :rofl: Thick, really thick, creamy and white. Im actually panicking a little now. Never ever had it before. Couldnt be an infection or something could it. 

xx


----------



## mamaxm

it could be.. or it could be a good sign! i would just keep an eye on it. if it doesn't go away or starts to itch or burn or anything i'd see a doctor.


----------



## laura6914

thanks hunny. I am a little sore down there but think thats from sticking SCs in and out over 5 minutes over the past few days. 

Let us know how you get on with your CBFM. Fingers crossed you get your 'high'. Is this your first cycle using the CBFM hun? sorry if you have already said. I forget. lol. 

xxx


----------



## mamaxm

yeah it's my first cycle with cbfm. it's driving me crazy, just the waiting really. i HATE waiting to O, worse than the 2ww.. 20 more mins and i can test, i'll let you know the results.. have a feeling it's going to be another low though :cry: either way i woke OH up around 3:30 AM for a bd'ing session, have my SC in now! better safe than sorry this cycle.


----------



## laura6914

too true hunny. Poor OH, 3:30 am lol. I thought i was bad waking Phil up at 5:30 am yesterday before he went away agin. lol. 

xx


----------



## mamaxm

oh i've done 5 too. and 4. he doesn't mind though, i usually 'hold out' until right around O time so by then he's waaaaaaaaaay ready. good news, i got my first high reading on CBFM! :happydance:


----------



## laura6914

YEY :happydance: thats great news hun. 

I have been and checked again and still getting really really bad CM. Really bad. Its ponly when checking CP, not when i wipe. Im really really worried. Ive never had this before. I think i may start a new thread and see what i get back. 

xx


----------



## mamaxm

oh yes do that. it never hurts to see a doctor, just let them know you're ttc so they don't prescribe you anything that could hurt a bean.


----------



## laura6914

i will do huny. I have posted now so we will see what replies i get back. will pop into the Drs on the way home after work tonight and see if i can get in tomorrow. 

xx


----------



## mamaxm

good let us know how it goes! 
so BD twice today.. one at 4AM, once at 12PM.. (i was excited about my high reading on the CBFM :haha:) first time used SC, kept it in for 8 hours, took it out. noticed some cramping while i had it in? is this normal when you first start using them? also, when i took it out i noticed a very VERY tiny amount of blood in it.. not nearly as much as the first time. then BD again at 12ish, have another one in now.. but we DTD standing up (wasn't my choice, believe me) so i doubt there's alot of goods in there.. 
anyways, any opinions on how they were at first for any of you? so far i've used them three times, first time a pretty good amount of blood, second time i was sore and had some cramping and a small amount of blood, and so far so good this time although it's only been an hour.


----------



## BellaBlu

I just feel like throwing a fit, this is absolutely the longest 2ww I've ever experienced. It feels like it has been YEARS. :cry: .. I'm having a rough night, I want this so bad, and I feel like we've been trying forever. Only a few more months and we've been trying for a year. It is just upsetting. I feel like there are so many women that just LOOK at a guy and end up pregnant.. why is it so hard for some people?! I don't understand.. I had a promising looking test yesterday and now I'm getting dull pains.. like AF is gonna come. :nope:


----------



## mamaxm

BellaBlu said:


> I just feel like throwing a fit, this is absolutely the longest 2ww I've ever experienced. It feels like it has been YEARS. :cry: .. I'm having a rough night, I want this so bad, and I feel like we've been trying forever. Only a few more months and we've been trying for a year. It is just upsetting. I feel like there are so many women that just LOOK at a guy and end up pregnant.. why is it so hard for some people?! I don't understand.. I had a promising looking test yesterday and now I'm getting dull pains.. like AF is gonna come. :nope:

last cycle i SS'd with a girl in a thread i started.. i'm sure if you're a crazy symptom spotter like me you could look in my posts and find it, it was called Ov'd Nov. 29 or something like that.. cant remember her username now.. but she SWORE up and down she was out and AF was on the way and she knew her body and all that and then she ended up bfp! didn't test pos till something like 15 or 16dpo? so keep your hopes up doll :hugs:


----------



## BellaBlu

Thanks mamaxm :blush: .. sorry for my off the wall rant, but this board is full of my favorite gals and I knew you wouldn't mind. I heart you guys.. But honestly, I'm hoping with everything I've got that this is my month. I'm a crazy symptom spotter, and the one undeniable thing I've had the whole time is super sore bb's.. only a few more days till I know, and can either get on with it or being ecstatic. What a long few days this will be! LOTS of babydust for all of you lovely ladies** :hugs: thanks for listening.


----------



## Minimin

FXD for you Bellablu- The waiting is the worst part of this. Test again in a few more days.
Good luck and :hugs:
Minimin


----------



## laura6914

Morning my fav girlies how are we all. 

Well i don have thrush but i have some cream so thats easing it a little bit. Thank god its happened after OV though so it didnt interfere with TTC. 

Im 4DPO today and sssooooo much longer to wait. Ill be ok though have enough to keep me occupied. 

Bellablu, hang in thre hunny. Like mamaxm said there have been plenty of women who felt like AF was looming and got their BFPs. Keeping my finges crossed for you chick. I have a good feeling about this thread. I think we have a few BFPs in the pipe line. Doubt ill be one of them. 

Well OH called me this morning and said he had a dream that we had a baby girls. Im normally the one dreaming about about babies. He has never ever had a dream about babies, ever. He said in the dream we were in the park. An adventure park type thing. He went to the toilet and when he came out i was sitting on a wall with our new born baby girl in my arms. And she was gorgeous. A sign maybe? I hope so!

xxx


----------



## Helly

Ah Laura that dream sounds lovely, especially as your OH had it!

Fingers crossed for you BellaBlu, just get some internet cheapies and keep testing to pass the time if it helps x


----------



## laura6914

It does doesnt it helly. Its really unusual for him as i say he never ever dreams about us having a baby. Its normally me having the dreams of getting positive tests and having a baby.


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Good luck bell!!!!

Laura that such a sweet dream :hugs:

Well no symtoms yet no surprise there im only 2dpo :rofl: me and OH did an extra :sex: last night just incase :haha:

we :sex: 9th, 13th, 14th, 15th and 18th but im sure i ovulated 17th so missed the crucial day :dohh: oh well, what wil be will be! plus hopefully some spermies from friday night (saturday morning took cup out) would have been lingering around :winkwink:


I really hope we get some bfps this cycle :thumbup:

:dust: 

xXx


----------



## laura6914

thanks M2K, 

Your as bad as me starting thr symptom spotting so early. lol. i have very very tender boobs (norm for me from now until AF), tender nips and slight cramping but nothing major to get excited about. 

I bedd on CD10, 11 12 and 13 and i ovulated on CD11 according my my temps and FF so im keeping everthing crossed that i may have caught that little eggy. I used SCs on each of these days to. :happydance:

Got thrush now so i think i may have bedded too much. 7 times in 4 days. lol. 

xxx


----------



## BellaBlu

I think the dream is a great sign actually :) I mean, as females we dream about that kinda stuff quite abit (i know I do) but since the guys don't obsess about it nearly as much.. I think that's a good sign! :hugs: I hope so Laura! FX'd for you! 

Minimin & Helly- Thanks ladies, I'm awaiting some internet cheapies as we speak.. They should be here by now. I hope so, we've spent almost 30 bucks on my POAS addiction this month. And it's not even testing day yet :) :blush: 

You know how you know you're on BnB too much? I had a dream that I was checking off screen names last night, of who got BFP's. Wth? How weird is that. lol..

Mommy2Kian-:hugs: thanks doll.. & lol, nah I think you'll be okay! You guys meant BusInESS with doing the deed this month it sounds like.. so that's a good thing!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Wow laura 7 times in 4 days, ur man deserves a big fat steak dinner with al the trimmings AND a puddin! :lol: i did a big fat sunday dinner for Ross, wih all the trimmings and chocolate gateux for pudding, told him it was for all his hard work :rofl:

xXx


----------



## BellaBlu

:)


----------



## mamaxm

haven't even o'd yet, bd'd 4 times in three days. my fingers and toes are crossed that this will be my month! i only have 6 scs left and i'm on cd10 so hopefully they'll last.. i'm using them every chance i get :haha: and laura, oh's dream is a good sign! didn't know if any of you knew this, but dreaming about fish or water is a VERY good sign, a friend of mine told me and i didn't believe it, then my mom told me she had a dream about sitting on the beach watching dolphins, a couple months later found out she had a mc without knowing she was pg! last night i had a dream i was wading in water. first water dream since starting ttc, hope it's a sign! :)


----------



## yomo

Can't wait for my softcups to come! I struggle to keep the men in, as soon as my OH pulls out it comes out??? Anyone got any suggestions? (Sorry for the 2 much info)


----------



## BellaBlu

Prop your butt up on a pillow! Some of them coming out is pretty much unavoidable, but rest assured there are plenty getting in ;) Also.. This is WAY tmi, but what I did this past month after BD'ing while my hips were propped, I squeezed my muscles (down there).. as hard as I could. Like you do when you are stopping your pee. It seemed to pull air & the spermies farther in. :) I don't know if it helped, but I felt good about it? Lol. Good Luck Yomo, welcome*


----------



## Titi

Hi Bellablu-I don't know if this is true or not but I heard that Kegals (pulling muscles in) can actually push sperm out. I had the same reasoning as you and was doing it and was then told NOT to. 

Now one thing I know for a fact helps pull the spermies in is female orgasm-but it has to at the same time, or after his. If you have one before it can change the PH in there too acidic which can be hostile to sperm.


----------



## laura6914

Thanks for all the comments on my dream girls. Im hoping its a good sign sooooo badly. 

M2K- i did cook him a huge sunday roast with minted lamb shanks and all the trimmings before he went away again so i did thank him for his hard work :rofl:

mamaxm- thats interesting to know about the water dreams. 

Yomo- welcome to the Softcups thread. 

xxx


----------



## confused27

Titi said:


> Hi Bellablu-I don't know if this is true or not but I heard that Kegals (pulling muscles in) can actually push sperm out. I had the same reasoning as you and was doing it and was then told NOT to.
> 
> Now one thing I know for a fact helps pull the spermies in is female orgasm-but it has to at the same time, or after his. If you have one before it can change the PH in there too acidic which can be hostile to sperm.

yeah i get him to go do his thing put the cup in then get him to finish me off so hopefully that suckered them all way up there:haha:


----------



## Titi

:haha:


----------



## laura6914

confused27 said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> Hi Bellablu-I don't know if this is true or not but I heard that Kegals (pulling muscles in) can actually push sperm out. I had the same reasoning as you and was doing it and was then told NOT to.
> 
> Now one thing I know for a fact helps pull the spermies in is female orgasm-but it has to at the same time, or after his. If you have one before it can change the PH in there too acidic which can be hostile to sperm.
> 
> yeah i get him to go do his thing put the cup in then get him to finish me off so hopefully that suckered them all way up there:haha:Click to expand...


Love it. i may actually try that next cycle. but hopefully i will get my :bfp: and wont have to.


----------



## confused27

yeah laura :BFP: this cycle hun fx'd :dust:


----------



## confused27

hahahaha just thought id share this, i find it quite funny lol usually we do it n thats it done but u should see the faces OH is givin me when im sayin stuff like right finish me off, im not usually like that, hes so shocked:shock::shock::shock::shock: he said is it that website ur on makin u talk like this to me :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ArticBaby

Got my pack of softcups in the other night, I should of practice putting it in there. At the time I was unsure on how to use it. Even read the directions on the box :shrug:

I'll try later on tonite to see if I get it in there okay. And test it out tonite after :sex:

:dust:


----------



## confused27

good luck artic baby, theres a video on one of the first pages in this thread, might help you out :dust:


----------



## laura6914

confused27: :rofl: :rofl: rofl: :rofl:
Thats made my day that. I can imagine my OH wold be exactly the same. 

I hope we can all get our BFPs then we can move over to a soft cups success thread. 

xxx


----------



## confused27

yeah laura wouldnt that be great:blue::yellow::pink::blue::yellow::pink::blue::yellow::pink:


----------



## BellaBlu

Oh mylanta.. Who knew? I will most definitely be making DH work harder and skipping the kegals then. Thanks for the info! It does seem like it would work but now that I think of it that way, it would make sense that it could close them out. #$%^. 

Lol- I truly think that half or more.. of our DH/OH's would be insane by now if it weren't for BnB. I yanked my shirt up last night and asked him if he thought my nips were changing colors. He laughed so hard I thought it might cause health issues... :dohh:


----------



## laura6914

it would indeed hey your only 1 cd behind me chick. xx


----------



## Angelblue

Ok so I am totally confused!!! I just got a + on my opk! (obviously I am going to pounce on my H2B when he gets home from work in about 45mins!) last month I ov on cd16 and I'm only cd13 (to be fair last month was the first month I used opks) but I wasn't expecting it with how my temp has been going... please could someone look at my chart? I should get a rise tomorrow if its right shouldnt I?

Do you think I should do another opk tomorrow to check? I use clearblue digital. If ov comes bit earlier can this make my cycle any shorter? This has thrown me completely - I wasn't expecting ov so early :rofl: I need to practice putting softcup in! only used it once and don't know if it was in right! ha ha!

Some advice would be appreciated!


----------



## laura6914

hey angelblu, when you get your +OPK it means your egg will be released in the next 36 hours max. your temp will only go up after it has been released. If your egg is released in 36 your temp wont go up for another few days if that makes sense.

As for the length of your cycle, i OVd early last month and still had a 28 day cycle with a LP of 17 days so it didnt alter mine but everyone is different.

Your chart is looking good though. 

xxx


----------



## mamaxm

still waiting to o.. ugh. i wish i was in the 2ww. time goes by so slowwwwllllyyyyy. and poor oh, i've been overworking him i think. he's had alot of hours this week and since i quit my job my sleeping schedules been off, so i've been waking him at all hours of the morning to bd. this morning he almost didn't finish! and i haven't told him about the softcups.. he wants a baby but he doesn't want to know all the little details.. i told him once about my CP and he almost got sick :haha: so i had the SC open and hidden under papers on the bedstand and i didn't want to waste it, so i insisted we kept going till he did! then once he rolls off i slip it in. poor thing, if he saw one of those things he'd probably vomit.. very dull when it comes to anything used for women parts, we've been together since we were 15 and once he saw one of his mom's pads and said, i can't believe her vagina is that long! hahahahaha.. no sense in telling him about the softcups, they would blow his mind.


----------



## mamaxm

**also.. using the egg whites tonight along with the sc. may or may not put them in the softcup as well as putting them in me.. used them for three cycles then thought it may be harming my chances. then read online that if they haven't been loosened enough, they are too thick for the little guys to swim through.. so i already have an egg beaten and waiting in a syringe waiting for 10PM tonight (when hubby gets home)! it takes a while for those eggs to warm up.. first time i let it sit for an hour shocked me it was so cold! i think i'm going to use egg whites cd 10 (today) and 13.. just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Titi

mamaxm said:


> very dull when it comes to anything used for women parts, we've been together since we were 15 and once he saw one of his mom's pads and said, i can't believe her vagina is that long! hahahahaha.. no sense in telling him about the softcups, they would blow his mind.

:rofl:


----------



## Titi

Mamaxm-let me know how egg whites go.......I am VERY curious after 14 cycles but yet scared as well. My DH is WONDERFUL about softcups, preseed, cp, etc. etc. but is terrified of egg white idea!


----------



## Minimin

mamaxm- :rofl: Men :rofl:

Not sure my Dh wants to know about SC, BBT and stuff but I let him know a little as he has to know how much we go through. I think telling him about eggwhites would be the limit. 

Quick question- have you tried Preseed? I thought that was the same job as eggwhites? 

Anyhoo... As I had my early MC this month (9th) I have no idea if I am ovulating. Can anyone tell from my charts? I thought I was having some Creamy-ish to EWCM around 
CD6-7 and my temps dropped. With the MC could I have OV'd?

I also read my OV stick with a CBFM and it has been reading Medium since CD9-
Well we have been :sex: and both times I did use a SC but the second time it felt wrong and painful so I took it out so I guess I also took out some of those :spermy: too 
:cry: why does this have to be suuuucccchhhhhhh a lonnnnnnggggggg road!!!!
arrgghhhhh


----------



## BellaBlu

Careful with the eggwhites, I heard that can be dangerous as far as infections go? :shrug: But hope it works for you! FX'd!


----------



## mamaxm

BellaBlu said:


> Careful with the eggwhites, I heard that can be dangerous as far as infections go? :shrug: But hope it works for you! FX'd!

I used them for around three cycles with no infections and it actually isn't as gross as I thought it was going to be, actually very natural! Beforehand the idea made me a little sick but once I did it, there was no prob whatsoever! But I only use pasteurized egg whites. I have heard other women have gotten them, but I can tell you.. I'm so prone to diseases and sickness but I have yet to have a single problem with them! 
And to your responses on my darling OH.. yes he keeps me VERY amused.. very smart but was raised in a family with one brother, his dad, mom and 4 male dogs.. was never around women really so is VERY dull when it comes to us.. but he keeps me laughing and fills me in on the things I know NOTHING about.. like geography :haha:


----------



## mamaxm

Minimin said:


> mamaxm- :rofl: Men :rofl:
> 
> Not sure my Dh wants to know about SC, BBT and stuff but I let him know a little as he has to know how much we go through. I think telling him about eggwhites would be the limit.
> 
> Quick question- have you tried Preseed? I thought that was the same job as eggwhites?
> 
> Anyhoo... As I had my early MC this month (9th) I have no idea if I am ovulating. Can anyone tell from my charts? I thought I was having some Creamy-ish to EWCM around
> CD6-7 and my temps dropped. With the MC could I have OV'd?
> 
> I also read my OV stick with a CBFM and it has been reading Medium since CD9-
> Well we have been :sex: and both times I did use a SC but the second time it felt wrong and painful so I took it out so I guess I also took out some of those :spermy: too
> :cry: why does this have to be suuuucccchhhhhhh a lonnnnnnggggggg road!!!!
> arrgghhhhh

it does do the same thing, but the only place that sells preseed in my town just closed down :cry: and i can't order them as i don't trust my neighbors not to snatch the package from my doorstep. i don't tell OH about the eggwhites either.. just slip them in before he comes home and waits. i'm telling you, he's quite a queasy fellow, when we were younger he worked at a grocery store and had to clean the bathrooms, the first day he saw a tampon he came home and was vomiting the whole night..


----------



## Minimin

mamaxm said:


> it does do the same thing, but the only place that sells preseed in my town just closed down :cry: and i can't order them as i don't trust my neighbors not to snatch the package from my doorstep. i don't tell OH about the eggwhites either.. just slip them in before he comes home and waits. i'm telling you, he's quite a queasy fellow, when we were younger he worked at a grocery store and had to clean the bathrooms, the first day he saw a tampon he came home and was vomiting the whole night..


Ahh bless! I guess he hasnt had it around him then he hasnt really gotten used to it.

So how do you put EW where it needs to be? I used Preseed for the first time today and it came with some applicators. I didnt use the applicators but am using a softcup which can be filled with Preseed.

ahhhh the journey!


----------



## BellaBlu

:hugs: Good luck girls. And mamaxm, you're lucky! ;) I am so easy to catch something that I'm weary of all of that. I would love to have a tough immune system! Lol about your OH, Well when you guys have a baby, make sure he keeps his eyes on the top side of the bed! That poor man would be in complete shock if he saw labour I'm sure. hehe.. Minimin.. like I said, good luck sweetgirl! Hope that preseed helps get you a very sticky little bean :)


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Morning chickadees!!!

Confused i no what u mean! my OH called me a dirty mynx the other night because he usually is the one asking for :sex: and theres me in this sexy revealing basque on the bed :blush: dunno whts come over me :wacko:
You ladies are bad influence :rofl: mind you..OH eint complaining :thumbup:


----------



## laura6914

morning girls, 

Mamaxm: :rofl: you fella sounds soooo funny. 

mini: ill have a quick look at your chart in a sec and see about the OV. After a mc i know that our supposed to be really fertile. Figers crossed you get our sticky bean soon. 

As for me, i had another temp rise this morning, :happydance: 5DPO now and ooooohhhh its dragging. 

xxx


----------



## laura6914

minimin- i cant find the link to your chart hun.


----------



## Minimin

I thought it was at the bottom of my signature- I havent used fertility friends for too long as I started on the Medhelp version- 
Here's the FF one too 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/

Hope that works?


----------



## Minimin

BellaBlu said:


> :hugs: Good luck girls. And mamaxm, you're lucky! ;) I am so easy to catch something that I'm weary of all of that. I would love to have a tough immune system! Lol about your OH, Well when you guys have a baby, make sure he keeps his eyes on the top side of the bed! That poor man would be in complete shock if he saw labour I'm sure. hehe.. Minimin.. like I said, good luck sweetgirl! Hope that preseed helps get you a very sticky little bean :)


Hey gorgeous girl how are you?
Preseed was fine last night- we didnt use the syringe version just a little on DH and Me and then I squeezed about a ten penny worth into the SC. Some creamier stuff in there this morning so we shall see??
I hope you are doing well xxxxx


----------



## laura6914

that link just takes you to the site and not your chart hunny. Im not sure how you do it. xx


----------



## laura6914

just off to work, ill logg back on and have a look when i get there if you can get the link hunny. xx


----------



## Minimin

hmmm???? 
Did you try this one?

https://www.medhelp.org/user_trackers/show/104907?personal_page_id=737281

Otherwise I will have aplay around later. Thanks for taking the time to look babe! :hugs:

Minimin


----------



## laura6914

oh good i cant really tell. I would say your body attempted OV on the 19th when you had the EWCM but your temps doesnt seem to say that it happened. 

I really dont know huny. Im sorry im crap and cant help. 

Im more familiar with FF so if you do manage to get the link ill have another look at that one later. may be you could ask on the charting thread see if they can help as they are masters in charting on there. 

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

I agree with Laura, your temps and CM don't seem to match. Temp-wise it looks more likely you O on either the 21st or 28th but your CM is totally contradicting that. Very strange chart


----------



## BellaBlu

Those ugly cramps I was talking about? :) They didn't bring AF with them, at least so far so good! I took another test day before yesterday, in the afternoon it was BFN, and then used first morning pee yesterday morning (at 5 a.m.) .. Didn't see anything through my half open eyes and went back to bed. But got up later and saw a very very thin (literally sliver) of a line on the left side of where the thick bar would be. Probably evap because I didn't look until hours later. But it's a scrap of hope I'm hanging on to! I swear if this isn't my month, I'm NOT testing until 14dpo no matter what next time. This is driving me nutty :wacko: :) :flower:


----------



## laura6914

ooohhhh sounds promising hun. I would leave it a few more days but no AF is always the best sign. Hang in there chick and fingers crossed.


----------



## Aaisrie

Bellablu what dpo are you today?

I'm only 7dpo and I'm DYING to know. Was really crampy yesterday and my temp dipped and I wonder if it was implantation dip/cramps. Plus I was so tired last night I went to bed at 10:30 (an early night for me is normally midnight!) and this morning was a little nauseated AND I feel like I must have had cramp in my left calf last night, it has that feeling of "had cramp" and the only time I ever in my life had cramp was when I was pregnant with my DD. Unless its a DVT or something?!


----------



## Minimin

BellaBlu said:


> Those ugly cramps I was talking about? :) They didn't bring AF with them, at least so far so good! I took another test day before yesterday, in the afternoon it was BFN, and then used first morning pee yesterday morning (at 5 a.m.) .. Didn't see anything through my half open eyes and went back to bed. But got up later and saw a very very thin (literally sliver) of a line on the left side of where the thick bar would be. Probably evap because I didn't look until hours later. But it's a scrap of hope I'm hanging on to! I swear if this isn't my month, I'm NOT testing until 14dpo no matter what next time. This is driving me nutty :wacko: :) :flower:

Which test did you use? I thought the blue ones were notorious for having evap lines. I used the superdrug chemist brand which has a pink line that doesnt have evaps.

I still have my fingers and toes crossed for you honey. It aint over until the stupid evil cow comes! LOL


Thanks for looking Aaisrie and Laura6914- I know it is a bit off as I had a MC - The blue vertical line is my OV for Dec 19th which I got using my CBFM and then the shift in temp until around 9th Jan when I had my MC. I would only have been 4w5d or so.

Confusing-- tell me about it. I will post a query on the Charting thread thanks!:hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Right ok!! I didn't realise you had a MC, sorry *hugs* I had one in Sept, it's really tough going huh? I'm used to FF so I was a little confused by the chart. I use the superdrug ones too, although they CAN get evaps they are less likely to.


----------



## laura6914

Your welcome minimi hunny, i hope you get some answers from them .

aaisre- Sounds like very promising signs. how exciting. Im only 5dpo and dying to test to but know its wayyyy to early. I have so far sore boobs (norm for me) tingle boobs (not the norm for me) tired yesterday. Was asleep by half 9 very early for me. Normally go bed at 11. And had a wave of sickness just but that has passed. I have had niggles/cramps very mild and hardly noticable for the past 2 days. Oh why do i do this to myself. Each month i swaer im not going to symptom spot i just cant help myself. lol. 

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

I figure your chart actually looks more normal because of the MC, your homones must be all over the place (not like that makes it any better, I know it doesn't)

<3


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL me too Laura!! My nausea passed after about 30 mins this morning. I can't believe I slept so long last night! I could hardly keep my eyes open by 8pm!! What do you think of my chart Laura? Do you have one?


----------



## Minimin

Aaisrie said:


> I figure your chart actually looks more normal because of the MC, your homones must be all over the place (not like that makes it any better, I know it doesn't)
> 
> <3

Thanks honey- sorry you had to go through a MMC :hugs: Did you ttc straight away babe? Or did you wait? I had an Ectopic in Spet 09 and had my right tube removed so after three months of waiting we got ttc again and got a :bfp: only to have a MC :( so as we dont have to medically wait for anything we ttc as soon as we could.
I figured they would be all over the place. DH and I are :sex: every other day and from today every day until he cant take it! LOL I dont think my CBFM is going to shift from medium. I normally have a run of lows- few days of High and then two Peaks. I thought the BBT may give me an idea. I will still be using the SC. Have done so far for every bonk! LOL- costing me a fortune in them this month:dohh:


Girls- your symptoms sound promising to me. Niggling is something I had earlier on and I reads somwhere it was the uterus expanding...sounds good to me. fingers crossed for you ladies (but not my legs this time :happydance:)

Minimin


----------



## laura6914

Aaisrie said:


> LOL me too Laura!! My nausea passed after about 30 mins this morning. I can't believe I slept so long last night! I could hardly keep my eyes open by 8pm!! What do you think of my chart Laura? Do you have one?

Oh chick, thats looking quite good. That could possibly have been an implantation dip yesterday. Fingers crossed for you. Oh its all OSOOOOOO exciting. Im so impatient though. 

yeah i have a chart hun. If you click on my ticker it should take you to it. Have a look and let me know what you think. 

xx


----------



## BellaBlu

Aaisrie- I'm 12dpo as of today, and I've NEVER felt like this before! I started getting really anxious around 7dpo as well, but tried to keep myself occupied. I think I may have "implanted" on the night of the 7dpo because I had some very strange tugging/twinge pains in my lower abdomen. I got really discouraged yesterday because I was having something that felt similar to period cramps but they went away, and I didn't start :D I started getting tired at 7dpo as well... Your symptoms sound great! My most prominent symtom right now is my insane sense of smell, and my boobs are sooooo sore. I have trouble getting comfortable at night because of it. I have also been more edgy than usual, things just set me off the last few days. I know what you mean about going to bed at 10:30 though, I'm a night person and usually get to bed between 12-2. I've been ready by 9:30-10:30 lately. Some of my symptoms weren't convincing to me, because they can be for AF too.. but i'm telling you. My boobs have never ever hurt like this before.

Thanks Laura, Only a few more days till I can either do a :happydance: or pout, straighten up and prepare to try again. =] Gosh, I hope this is it. Oh!! And those niggles/cramps that you felt, I had those too! :D no shame in symptom spotting. :hugs:

Minimin- It was a blue dye test :( Dammit. But I have some pink dye ones that I'll be using for my "official" testing day :) It's gonna take everything in me to NOT test again today, but I need to stop testing so early, it just gets me discouraged before I'm even counted out.


----------



## laura6914

bella blue i hope its the :happydance: your doing instead of the other. I cant wait to start testing. I have soe cheap ones lined up and some more expensive ones for if im actually late. 

Ive got it all planned this month if we have actually managed to do it. 

OH is away for the rest of the month, due back the 30th (he is in the army) and my testing date is not until the 2nd/3rd. Im going to test early and if its positive im going to send him a picture titled to daddy with a baby grow under the test. I get so excited thinking about it but just dont think its going to happen. It never does for me. 

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Your chart is looking good Laura!! You check your CP - my cervix is always really high and I can't reach it, they even told me that in hospital when I had my DD. Yesterday I just thought I would have another check to see if I could reach it and it was THERE like an indent, like a set of lips (not soft like lips but actually like a ring and hard) nearly ripped myself apart I jumped so much. Then an hr later when I recovered I figured I would have another feel properly but it was gone again?! Is that normal?

Bellablu your symptoms all sound right on, I remember with my DD my MIL kept asking me if my nipples had changed colour and did they hurt - they didn't so I thought I wasn't preg as that is one of the major signs but I never got sore boobs until they actually got bigger and it was sore with milk rather than anything else!! The smell one used to make me feel sick. With the MC I had so much saliva going on it was unreal, I was swallowing every few seconds! I've had that a bit today.

Minimin Yea the MC side of things is hard. I can't believe you had to go through all that with the ectopic as well, how awful. You are obviously really strong to keep going like this.


----------



## laura6914

Aaisrie said:


> Your chart is looking good Laura!! You check your CP - my cervix is always really high and I can't reach it, they even told me that in hospital when I had my DD. Yesterday I just thought I would have another check to see if I could reach it and it was THERE like an indent, like a set of lips (not soft like lips but actually like a ring and hard) nearly ripped myself apart I jumped so much. Then an hr later when I recovered I figured I would have another feel properly but it was gone again?! Is that normal?
> 
> Bellablu your symptoms all sound right on, I remember with my DD my MIL kept asking me if my nipples had changed colour and did they hurt - they didn't so I thought I wasn't preg as that is one of the major signs but I never got sore boobs until they actually got bigger and it was sore with milk rather than anything else!! The smell one used to make me feel sick. With the MC I had so much saliva going on it was unreal, I was swallowing every few seconds! I've had that a bit today.
> 
> Minimin Yea the MC side of things is hard. I can't believe you had to go through all that with the ectopic as well, how awful. You are obviously really strong to keep going like this.


thanks hunny. Yeah i check it. You supposed to check it the same time everyday but as i work shifts thats hard. lol. I normally tend to check it when im in the bath of a night time and nice and relaxed. Its normal for your cervix to change. Its changes from hight to low all throught the day. Nothing to worry about hun. Remember everyone is different. Do you think it looks good? As its my first month charting i have no idea what im looking for. After temp rise after OV when should the temps start to come down again? 

xxx


----------



## BellaBlu

Laura - My DH is in the military too * :) woo. Always love to meet fellow Mil wives! Or army (OH's) :) :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Laura it NORMALLY only goes down with AF although sometimes peoples temps don't drop until after AF has started. If you look through the chart gallery on FF it will give you a better idea although it's only an indication, you can't use it strictly by itself, that's why you should use CM or CP or both with it. 
For your chart to pick up O, you should normally have a drop when you O then it should stay above the coverline for about 3 days (although some people only get it for 2) it then should stay above the coverline until round about AF, some peoples drops before AF, some not until after it starts. If you are pregnant normally your temp should stay up and rise a little (although obviously there are fluctuations). I haven't been charting long so I don't really know that much. I have asked a lot of questions and looked at a lot of charts on FF!!


----------



## jojo-m

YAY at long last my soft cups have arrrived, only ordered them 3rd december, I know it been snowy but purleease!

Going to give them a try tonight. I usually ovulate cd18 but just poas and got a + so maybe i'm ovulating late (cd20) perfect timing for the softcups if my short LP doesn't mess up all my efforts!

Wish me luck girlies xx


----------



## shareema

I'm gonna try those this cycle as oh away and want to maximize our chances.


----------



## laura6914

thanks aaisire hunny thats made a little sense but i suppose its like anything, everyone woman is differnet. 

Is he really bellablu? Ah thats good, i have got someone to rant to know when he is away. lol. Although he is coming out in May he handed his notice in last year and due to start his resettlement soon. :happydance: i cant wait. 


Good lucj jojo although i dont think you will need it. They are sooooo easy to use.

Welcome shareema- fingers crossed you get the result your after, as i say they are great and sooo easy to use. I have read some great success stories off women who have used them. 

xxx


----------



## mamaxm

so mad!! supposed to O on saturday and OH has made plans to stay with his friend friday night.. i told him he needed to change his plans, hopefully he will.. very focused and have stayed on BD'd schedule although quite frankly i'm sick of it. this is the ONE month i've REALLY wanted to conceive as i really want an october baby and he just cant stay over friday night. he's a little bit mad at me right now, but that's okay, we had our BD session early this morning before the fight and i've got my softcup in now :) i'm completely focused this time around and i'm not going to let one night ruin my chances! 
okay i'll stop ranting. so who's up to test the soonest? i can't wait to see some bfps!


----------



## laura6914

Oh hunny im sorry., men just dont think sometimes. They can be so insensetive. Im sure it will all blow over by the time the weekend comes around. 

Well i have been talking to the OH and i said im going to test on Sunday. Ill be 9 DPO and i know its soooo early but if Its BFN then i just have to lkeave it until a little bit closer to AF date. 
Been cramping today with backache so not sure what to make of that to be honest. 

Are you ok though hun. xx


----------



## mamaxm

doing fine. he's like silly putty in my hands, always has been since the day we met so i'm sure he'll be home friday night. just irritated he even put up a fight about it. 
so you'll be testing sunday?! tsk tsk! i usually test from 8dpo until the witch arrives but i told myself i wouldn't this cycle.. bought a box of three frers and that's all i will buy! get too depressed seeing bfns. but FX'd for you! hopefully softcups did the trick this time!


----------



## BellaBlu

i'm testing tomorrow. =] i have to. i cannot wait one more day past tomorrow. I went to the restroom earlier and the smell of my (ew) urine was so strong it made me gag. This next BFP is mine! I call it! :) lol.. but no really.. I hope so. . I'm so excited for all of us! 

Mamaxm- I hope it works out for you ! :) :hugs:


----------



## laura6914

ha ha ha bless him. Im sure he will be home. daren;t he miss the most importnat time of your cycle. l:rofl:

lol. I have 1 few internet chepies. 10Miu and 20Miu and a clear blue digi, FRER. I think about 10 pregnancy tests altogether so im well prepared. lol. 

I think it will definitly be BFN i have never seen a BFP in my life. Well i did a few years ago on a clearblue but it was an evap. 

xxx


----------



## laura6914

Oh bellablue, will be thinking of you. As soon as you do it let us know. I can feel the next BFP being added to the softcups testing thread. :happydance: and im bagging the second one i hope. Well not getting to excited as i say, after 2 years ive learnt that it never happens for me.


----------



## Aaisrie

Bellablue - fxed for you!!

Mamaxm - couldn't you do it friday morning and then he can still see his friend?

Laura - hopefully you'll get yours this month


----------



## laura6914

thanks sweetie, i hope so to. Think i have waited for too long now.


----------



## Aaisrie

You really have Laura, 2 years is just unreal for me. This is my 5th cycle, with my DD we fell the first month and we both presumed this time would be as easy but alas!


----------



## laura6914

well they say it takes the average couple a year. a bloody year! Even thats too long. lol. 

It will happen for us. I have a good feeling about these soft cups. Even if it doesnt i start my next round of clomid and with soft cups to hand as well its bound to happen. right? lol. 

Oh i love this thread.


----------



## mamaxm

we could do it friday.. but i think once i see that peak on the CBFM we'll be bd'ng every 12 hours.. i'll be too excited not to. and i KNOW that if he goes, the moment he leaves i'll see that peak and be furious trying to track him down. oh well, all i can say is i can GUARANTEE we will be bd'ing friday night AND saturday AM/PM.. even if i have to go to his friends house and interrupt their fun. haha. bella & laura, so excited for your bfps! can't wait till tomorrow!


----------



## BellaBlu

:) Now I'm all psyched up! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to all my favorite girls! I'll be back tomorrow :)


----------



## confused27

good luck all the girls that are testing :dust:


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL mamaxm you're nuts!!!

Laura you have great PMA, you deserve your BFP this month!!

Bella I really hope you get your BFP tomorrow


----------



## mamaxm

i am crazy.. baby crazy that is. the last two cycles he's been MIA on my O dates (i don't usually tell him when i'm Oing so he doesn't feel under pressure, he's not purposely avoiding me, lol) and i am NOT going to leave anything up to blame myself or him for at the end of the month if i get a bfn. i want to know that i wore myself out and put everything into this cycle if i get a bfn!


----------



## Embo78

Hey girlies. Haven't been around for a bit. Been having blummin arguments with OH !! And in my ovulating week!! Arrrgghhh!! Anyway we've made up now and as tonights the last night I'll be using my soft cup and crossing everything!! Well everything but my legs pmsl!! Don't think I'll have much of a chance as we haven't BDed since last Saturday, think I ovulate today, but as my OH says, it only takes the once!! 
Then I'll be in my dreaded two week wait. NOT looking forward to that as I'm terribly impatient, but at least I can vent on here.
How's everyone doing?? Hope all is well with my fellow softcuppers!!!


----------



## Minimin

Bellablue- I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you honey! Your symptoms sound promising. I cant wait until you test. Lots of luck!!!

Laura6914- 9dpo is early but some ladies do get a line- I would play with those IC cheapies! Re: Ectopic and MC- It was hard but you have to get back up again. Though having said that- I am not sure how many knocks I will take. I am 37 this year so time isnt on my side and I have to keep getting back up :cry:

Mamaxm- you sound like me! LOL- I was on a mission when I got my positive in Dec! I think the softcups are great as it means there is a 'constant' supply' around!

Been having weird tugging sensations on left side around pelvic/tube area. The side that has the tube remaining so thats good. Not sure if it is OV or nothing (did Yoga and Wii fit for 2 and a half hours today- so I may have done something)

Embo87- It takes just one little :spermy: so fingers crossed for you. Glad you sorted out DH arguments too- I hate having them and even more so at the most crucial time!!

Good luck again Bella blue!:hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Just caught up!!
Good luck tomorrow Bella. 
Laura, you made me chuckle bout your OH!! Mine's the same!! Don't no why he has to put up a fight when he knows I get my way!!
Minimin, thanks for your support, fxed one of the lil suckers gets to work!!
And to everyone else here's lots of
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## confused27

hey girls i just wanted to ask a quick Q i made a new thread on it but no ones answered it yet wondered if you could take a look and see if you have same thing with using the softcups, preseed may not be related but only thing i have done diff this month thanks girls x https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/259944-advice-please.html


----------



## Minimin

confused27 said:


> hey girls i just wanted to ask a quick Q i made a new thread on it but no ones answered it yet wondered if you could take a look and see if you have same thing with using the softcups, preseed may not be related but only thing i have done diff this month thanks girls x https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/259944-advice-please.html

Just to let you know I replied to you on your thread with my experience of SC.
Minimin


----------



## Aaisrie

As did I!


----------



## confused27

thanks very much girls xx


----------



## confused27

well girls, im down to my last softcup, and i must say i thought they were really good at keeping everything in down there, if i dont get my BFP this cycle i am going to give them another try next one, cant wait to see all the results from ppl in this thread good luck :dust: to u all xxxx


----------



## Embo78

Just been Reading some reviews on soft cup success in TTC and almost every one was pregnant the first month of trying them. Hope that's us guys!!


----------



## mamaxm

thanks embo! and to confused, i totally agree, i haven't had a leak yet.. absolutely love these things! about to bd again.. for the second time today :wacko: all this baby dancin is wearing me out. but i have my eyes on the prize and it will all be worth it once i see that :bfp: 
ready to see some bfps tomorrow ladies! i will be checking first thing in the AM!


----------



## barasti

Hi ladies! I just got my mooncup and tried it for the first time last nite. I think it was a gift from above - I received my cups AND got a smiley on my OPK so it was all quite exciting!!!

Tried it last night after sex - oh my. I had minimal leakage at the start, but the little end bit seems to keep touching in uncomfortable places, I couldnt turn over properly without getting a little poke!! Maybe it's not in far enough, what do you think?


----------



## laura6914

Morning all my lovely ladies. 

Bellablue. are you testing again today? Keep us updated and fingers crossed for you. 

Aaisre- thanks for the well wishes hun but i have to say i have lost some of that PMA today. :sad2:

Embo: sorry to hear you had a bad few days with OH but at least you made up now and can get bedding in order to cathc that little eggy. :happydance:

Minini: The pains that you felt could possibly be OV pains as thats what mine feel like. A sharp twinge in my side that doesnt last long. Fingers crossed that you have. 

barasti: it sound like you may not have it in properly if you can feel it. Your not supposed to feel a thing. Im not familiar with mooncups though as i think they are a bit different to the soft cups. Welcome to the thread. 

Well girls i didnt have a temp rise this morning. It stayed the same as yesterday so ive lost all hope for this month as i think that if you are pregnant you tempt continues to increase. I may have to ask on the charting thread to try and get some PMA back. 
Hope you are all well. 

xxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Morning! wow bella those symtoms sound VERY promising!!! 

Im 4dpo now and i feel so sick But i no it cant be pregnancy cus its way to early, i just hope i eint comming down with something :growlmad:!

Hope the next week flys by!!!!!!!!!!!!

:dust:


----------



## laura6914

hope you feel better soon M2K i have felt sick over the last few days to but think thats down to being tired and over worked. 

xx


----------



## yomo

Morning, Day 13 in the big bonking house, god i feel like a zombie think after this i shall be off sex until next month lol.

How you lovely ladies getting on? My softcups arrived yesterday tried the first one last night was so funny as i got my hubby to put it in lol i think they are amazing no leakages, had it again this morning and put another one in! Surely this is going to be my lucky month.

Mommy2Kian- Hope you are feeling better soon

Laura6914 - Think posotive give us a smile

Barasti - Fingers crossed get down to it lol

Mamaxm - Keep ya eye on the prize it shall be worth it (now how you are feeling)

x


----------



## laura6914

:flower: im trying Yomo hun. Just got a feeling it may not be my month this month after all. I will be definitly using SCs next month though. 

Glad you found them good to use. Ill be using them a little les next month. I was using them twice a day thw weekend just gone and think with all the :sex: we done i think i irritated things down there and got thrush. :blush: lol. 
I do hope they work for you and you get your BFP this month.


----------



## jojo-m

good luck to the girls testing soon, can't wait to hear you got bfp's!

For those yet to use softcups, I've been waiting weeks for mine to arrive, I got them yesterday just in time for end of ovulation, last chance even so had no time to practice. It slipped in like a dream to hubbys amazement and this morning just had a little of the good stuff left in it and came out easily so all in all id say they are great!

x


----------



## laura6914

glad they worked for you hun. Hope they came in time to catch that little eggy. 

xx


----------



## Helly

Morning ladies!

Well I think if I dont get a night off soon my hole's going to sow back up in protest lol. BD every night since last Thursday, used softcups every night since last Friday (used the last one last night). I've completely cocked up my charting this month so I honestly have no idea when I ovulated, last month I had a 35 day cycle but before that I had a 28 day, 27 day and 24 day cycle. Going off my cycle day now do you think I can have a night off?

Huge good luck and fingers crossed for everyone! x


----------



## Titi

Is anyone else only having about a 50% success rate with keeping stuff in the softcups?

Last night we BD and I put right in after and it felt like it went in perfect. I "marinated" for about 35 minutes and got up and went into kitchen and while I was pouring a drink "whooooooooshhhhhhhh" all came out even tho softcup seemed in place fine. 

I am on my 2nd BD cycle now for using them and also used them for AF last cycle and experience this about 1/2 the time-they either work PERFECT or everything comes out-no in between. Is anyone else experiencing this? I wonder if it has something to do with either keeping the bowl "flat" or kind of pushing it out to full bowl. Because when I had the AF leak it was flat and the next time I made it into the full bowl and was fine the rest of AF.......and I have been keeping it flat for BD as I want those guys as close to my cervix as possible!

On another note-while I am getting your opinions-it really seems too early for OV as I'm only on cd9 and don't have +opks yet but I have had the most amazing EWCM since CD7-can you get this before you are fertile? Or are you always fertile when you have?


----------



## Aaisrie

Titi is the softcup latched in behind your pelvic bone? Unless your bone doesn't sit low enough or something?!

Laura keep that PMA it doesn't matter if your temp fluctuates, everyones does - little things like in the middle of the night having your mouth open makes your temp drop!! So don't worry about it. It doesn't have to go up every day, it just has to stay above the COVERLINE! 

Yomo I'm glad you had an easy go with the SC

M2K I had nausea from 1DPO when I was pregnant with my DD and it continued until I was in my 2nd Tri!!! So I believe in early pregnancy symptoms!!! This time I've been nauseated since 4DPO but I'm worried it's from not enough sleep or something (trying not to get my hopes up!)

Well FF is giving me 71pts for early pregnancy symptoms, makes it really difficult NOT to get my hopes up!! I need to dig my pregnancy tests out. I'm not meant to test until 26th (AF due) but I MIGHT test this weekend if I can't control myself lol


----------



## Helly

Hmm, I always just go to sleep with it in rather than stand up but nothing leaks til I grab hold of it and it just dribbles on my hand (ewwww!).

As for the EWCM thing, I thought I had EWCM quite early in my cycle so I put it in fertility friend and as soon as I did it the calendar changed to fertile, depsite the calendar before that saying I wouldnt be fertile for another week so I guess it is that cut and dry (at least according to fertility friend).


----------



## laura6914

Titi i had that problem to, only the once, dont know what i done differnt the next time but i had no more leaks. EWCM is fertile, get :sex: :haha:

Thanks aaisrie hunny, thats actually cheered me up. i have 38 points. Is that good for 6DPO do you think? I do need to add a few more like emotional if thats on there. irritablitly and tired and ill see what it does in a minute.


----------



## laura6914

ok skip that. i have just added three more symptoms and its now taken me down to 34 points. God could this day get any more s**t! Not having a good one today sorry girls. 

Have no idea what wrong with me at all. Just got my arse in my hands. lol. 

xxx


----------



## Minimin

Laura6914! I hope it is OV pains though on a normal cycle (not post MC) I would be OV in about 4 days time. Can it have come early. My temps are all over the place but I am so crap at taking them so I dont think that nor my CBFM are accurate this month. Back to good old listening to mother nature then.

Are you ladies paying for FF? I havent signed on for that yet.

Good luck...FxD for you aaisrie and Laura


----------



## laura6914

thanks minimin hun. Yeah OV can come early. I used to OV on CD13 but the last 2 cycles i have OVd on CD11. :wacko:

Yeah i have just started paying for it £10.something for 3 months which i think is great. Highly recommended. well OH paid for it for me as he likes it just as much as i do. 

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Laura it's cheaper to get it for the year! I bought a years worth for £28 something!! Otherwise you're paying about £40 for the year!


----------



## laura6914

Really, when my 3 months are up then i may get the years worth. Hopefully i wont need it for longer than the three months but knowing my luck i will. 

xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

I figured getting the years worth was better value because there's also a pregnancy tracker on there too which is included in the price!


----------



## laura6914

oh is it really? I have wondered around the site as such. i only record my tempts and signs ect. I may have to have a wr with OH and see if he will pay for a years subscription after these 3 months. 

xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

It's the bottom link on the left hand side (under Getting Started). I haven't looked through it yet because I'm not preg lol


----------



## laura6914

hopefully you will get to have a look around there soon. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Aaisrie

I was thinking of testing on either Saturday or Sunday - I'll be 10 (or 11)DPO by then.... I just WANT TO KNOW ALREADY! Even if it's BFN, I just wish I KNEW one way or another so I could prepare myself...


----------



## Helly

Laura, hope you are feeling a bit brighter now. I cant imagine how hard it must be for you after all this time.

Did anybody have any ideas over my BD question? If Im on CD18 now and Ive been BDing daily since CD11 does that mean I must have BD at the right time at some point? Ive been having faint lines on OPK's for the past 3 days but didnt do any OPK's in the previous 4 days. Got to be honest, thick as it sounds I cant tell the difference between egg white, sticky and creamy cm so Ive given up on that, Im definately temp charting next month!

Is it sad that I keep coming on here thinking "I wonder how the softcup girls are feeling today?!"


----------



## Mommy2Kian

"""Morning, Day 13 in the big bonking house, god i feel like a zombie think after this i shall be off sex until next month lol."""

Ohh this made me chuckle :rofl:


----------



## yomo

Mommy2Kian said:


> """Morning, Day 13 in the big bonking house, god i feel like a zombie think after this i shall be off sex until next month lol."""
> 
> Ohh this made me chuckle :rofl:

Made me chuckle when i was writing it! lol i really need something to keep me going this afternoon i am nodding off x:dohh:


----------



## BellaBlu

This has been theee longest day of my life. DH is at work, and I'm not testing until he gets home... 1 more hour till I know. Is it possible to die of being anxious? :) :hugs: Joking. Look out for me in a few hours... I'll either be a bundle of love or a raging ball of emotions.. Hope you ladies brought your snackpacks! :flower:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:wohoo: excitin stuff bella, will u be announcing in here? ill keep a watch out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Best of luck :dust:

xXx


----------



## Helly

Oh good luck Bella! Been wondering where you were all day!


----------



## confused27

good luck bella fx'd :dust: :dust:


----------



## Titi

Good luck Bella-can't wait FX'd for you!!

Helly-couldn't access your chart-don't know if you OV or not. Faint lines could mean you are gearing up or down. 

I had a hard time with cm at first too. Best to start everyday now and do for a few months and might not mean anything now after this for a while even if you are confused about types of cm you will start to see the differences in your body during different parts of your cycle.

I can break it down a little but I am still confused about the "sticky" myself. Either I don't get it at all, or I confuse it with dry and/or creamy.

You can tell creamy pretty good b/c of the color, consistancy-it is usually opague and white or tinged other colors (I guess some get a little yellow or pink) and ranges from silky lotiony to erw sorry more clumpy or chunky or pasty I guess.

When checking I have read it is best to take a "pinch" off cervix with two fingers but I can't do that very well so kinda just take a good swipe-if you check it between two fingers that will help you see if it has any EWCM. Watery CM will be clear and "watery" and won't have any stretch-might be very wet. CM and sticky won't have any stretch at all either. EWCM is clear and kinda thick-like egg whites!! Easiest way to tell if it is EW at all for me is to see if it has any stretch. If it doesn't it isn't egg white-but if it stretches your in business! Usually it is creamy for me after AF and then for one day about 5-6 days before OV I get watery. Then the next day, until after I ov I get the EWCM-it starts out just a little bit stretch-maybe only a cm....but then approaching OV gets more abundant and can strech a good deal-inches! 

Well nothing about me private anymore but I hope that helps you : )


----------



## BellaBlu

Bellablu sincerely wishes she had something exciting to say [here]. But it was a bfn...! I most definitely believe I'm losing my mind.. i didn't just imagine these symptoms. For goodness sakes. :cry: It was afternoon urine but still, at 13 dpo you would think it would catch that. So I think I'm outtie this month girls. Sorry for all the excitement for nothing. :shrug: might as well prepare to ride the crimson tide.. she's gonna be here sometime soon. :(


----------



## confused27

aww bella :hugs: maybe your still too early yet dont give up hun xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Bella some people I've seen on FF didn't get their BFP until 19DPO. 12 and under is considered EARLY! Normal is anything to 15 I think, something like that. It ain't over until the FAT WITCH SINGS!!!

Helly - the EW CM is like literally eggwhites, if you get some on your finger and then touch your thumb to it and pull apart it normally stretches like some slimy snot!! The creamy is like thicker, it normally looks a milky colour, it doesn't stretch. Sticky I actually know this one, it's like balls of snot, sometimes I find balls when I wipe and it's sticky like if it stuck to you you'd have to flick it to get it off!!! Watery is what it says, it's like water, it's runny and clear. and Dry doesn't tend to be very much of anything! Any other questions ask away!!


----------



## laura6914

just a quick on from me ill read more later and pop back on as just cookng dinner, Im sorry it was BFN hunny. there is still hope. My sisters AF was 1 1/2 weeks late when she got her BFP. 

xxx


----------



## Titi

Oh Bella, I'm so sorry. I have had cycles where I had every symptom (I think-I've never been pg) under the moon and got crushing BFNs-it happens-but also it could be too early to test with afternoon Pee! you never know hang in there.


----------



## Helly

Ah Bella, how cruel to get a BFN! Like everyone says though, you're not out yet, will continue to hope for a BFP for you x

Aaisirie - thanks! So when people say EWCM they dont mean its clear like water its a milky colour, i geddit, had that days a go then lol. But I have memory problems and wont be able to recall which days, so I guess Im going to have to just not know this month and if no BFP try harder to chart next month.


----------



## BellaBlu

Thanks girls. I'm just gonna chin up and work on other things for a few days, if AF doesn't show i'll take it from there. just sucks getting all psyched for nothing.. dunno why I do it to myself.:dohh: I've never been pregnant either titi :( hope we get some beautiful bfp's in here soon! * XxX


----------



## Titi

Helly said:


> Ah Bella, how cruel to get a BFN! Like everyone says though, you're not out yet, will continue to hope for a BFP for you x
> 
> Aaisirie - thanks! So when people say EWCM they dont mean its clear like water its a milky colour, i geddit, had that days a go then lol. But I have memory problems and wont be able to recall which days, so I guess Im going to have to just not know this month and if no BFP try harder to chart next month.

nooooooooooo EWCM=EGG WHITE cm. It looks JUST like RAW egg whites..........clear thick and stretchy.


----------



## Aaisrie

Helly the EWCM tends to be clear but if it was a bit coloured it wouldn't matter so much - it's the consistency of it you are checking more than anything else!!


----------



## TTC4No3

Sorry to hear about the BFN Bella - but don't give up hope just yet :)

Not much happening on my side apart that we've giving up on the WTT like we were supposed to for this cycle :D So had "fun" using the softcups; still not 100% sure I'm putting them in the right place lol, I did watch the videos etc; hope I'm doing it right, found plenty of swimmers in the one I took out last night but I was still leaking quite a bit. They do seem great though, I'll try them for AF too and see how that goes (well hopefully I won't need to...)


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:hugs: Bella

i got a clear bfn no faint line or anything then the next day a whopping :bfp: so like others have said, u eint out the game just yet hun! :thumbup: xXx


----------



## Aaisrie

laura6914 said:


> Well girls i didnt have a temp rise this morning. It stayed the same as yesterday so ive lost all hope for this month as i think that if you are pregnant you tempt continues to increase. I may have to ask on the charting thread to try and get some PMA back.
> Hope you are all well.
> 
> xxx

Just found this chart, so to prove that charting isn't the be all and end all and that they CAN be erratic and what it says in the textbook isn't necessarily what happens but just an indication

Don't know whose chart it is, it's just proof!


----------



## BellaBlu

:hugs: Thanks girls! In the meantime, lets see some BFP's.. :) Bring em out! I'm feeling tons better today.. still playin it safe so won't be having *toO* much fun this weekend. Probably just chillin in with DH.. watchin movies or something. What's everyone doing this weekend?


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:hugs:morning ladies..

we'll probably take my little boy to see his nanny then home to play on the nintendo wii or watch some films, ross said he gonna treat us to a take away so i dont have to cook :shock:

5dpo :wacko: 
when does implantation begin if i am indeed pregnant (wishful thinking) xXx


----------



## laura6914

morning all. 

Aaisrie thanks for that link. Tha is an erratic chart if ever ive seen one. lol. 

Bellablue how are you feeling today hun? What CD are you on again?

I had a temp rise this morning which is good to see. :happydance:. in a way better mood than i was yesterday. 

Going to Northamptom tomorrow to see the OH and we are stayin in a hotel for the night. As he isnt allowed home i thought i would drive and see him. Im so excited. 

He is doing a march from Scotland to London with his regiminent to raise money for the army benevolent fund. Such a great cause.


----------



## BellaBlu

Laura- I'm great today, hun! No sign of AF yet, no cramps or anything.. today is 14dpo.. so I suppose we'll see. I haven't been temping as I "should" be.. but out of curiousity when I remember.. it was 98.1 for 3 days in a row before ovulation. And the last few days when I've taken it... it's been 99.0 or 99.1 .. I don't know if that means period is coming or pregnant. But I haven't been reliable about it, so it could mean absolutely nothing. If this month doesn't work out I'm gonna start keeping track of temps reliably! I need to get a basal thermometer though, cuz I just used a normal one. Lol 

Mommy2Kian- I think implantation is anywhere between 6-12dpo, :) :hugs:


----------



## BellaBlu

^ Oh and hotels and take-out? Sounds like it will be a nice relaxing weekend for you both! Hope you enjoy yourselves, it sounds to me like DH wants us to go to a friends house to play spades, woohoo. Better than staying home and doing nothing I suppose, I love playing cards ;)


----------



## laura6914

with out a chart to look at i cant be certain hun but high temps after OV mean that you ovulated so i dont know. Hopefully you wont need to start doing it next month, fingers crossed for you. Glad your feeling ok and no sign of AF, thats great news. 

Yeah im really looking forward to tomorrow. Nice relaxing weekend i think. :happydance:

I have never played spades, or heard of it but i love playing poker. We used to have poker nights all the time. Great fun. 

xxx


----------



## BellaBlu

Texas holdem or other types? That's way cool :) I like to play too but I always.. (and i mean always) get my butt kicked.


----------



## laura6914

texas holdem, i love it. I am quite good butr only cause im good at bluffin my way through it. :rofl: 
I havent played for a while but must start holding the poker night again. They are fun. espec when i get everone drunk, reduce their chances of winning and i win even when im playing appaulingly. :rofl:


----------



## BellaBlu

lmao :lol: ... it's always fun when you have drinks with it! That's MY problem, I get to sippin, and I forget to win... :) or.. that's my story and I'm stickin to it! So you're on 7 dpo? Any distinct symptoms or anything?


----------



## Aaisrie

Morning girls!

Bella that's exciting that you aren't having any AF symptoms yet! FXed!!

Laura I told you charts were weird!!

Talking of weird charts, I think I must have slept with my mouth open last night because my nose is all blocked up. Stayed with my best friend last night and took my temp this morning to find it had dropped below the coverline - BIG DROP..... Not impressed.....


----------



## laura6914

LMAO! I like it. 

Nothing major a few cramps on and of. like AF cramps but not painful. Had these last cycle to but think that was down to the clomid. And boobs are getting increasingly sore. Very very sore today. Again a normal sign for me. Nothing out of the norm to oin point though. My chart is looking good though. How about you hun? Anything?

xx


----------



## laura6914

Im trying to get your chart up but comp is playing up and is too slow. at 9DP that could be an implantation dip hun. It has to drop by at least .3 for it to mean implantation. Fingers crossed you get a major rise tomorrow. 

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Laura I had what looked like an implantation dip (big drop) on 6DPO. I still feel really nauseous this morning and when I noted that and my gassiness (mostly mouth end TMI?? LOL) on my chart it put my early pregnancy points from 72 to 76. It's the nausea that kills me though. With my DD I had it from 1DPO and knew I was pregnant from that! Even when I went to the Dr, after getting a BFP at 3.5 weeks, and got a negative test for the next 2 weeks after my BFP and the Dr told me it was a chemical and to keep trying and I argued with her I was pregnant so she eventually got me to come back when I was 5 weeks and tested and it was TOTALLY BFP lol


----------



## Aaisrie

Your chart is looking really good Laura!!


----------



## laura6914

thanks hunny. I have loads of cramy CM. i had it yesterday but thought it could have been from the Thrush but that has all gone noe so i have noted that on my chart. Also my right nipple is hurting but not my left :wacko: so i have added that to my chart an i now have 39 points i think. I have had cramping which comes and goes i have noted it but not sure if i should if its not constant. What do you think. 

Ok i hope this is it for you hunny. You really deserve it. Thanks for being such a great help to. I drive myself nuts sometimes with all the questions i ask. lol. 

xxx


----------



## Helly

Ooh lots of promising sounding stuff this morning!

All in my head (particulary as I have no idea if / when I ovulated, just for fun Im telling myself I ovulated on CD11 though) but unbelievably stuffy nose, havent been able to breathe through it since Monday or Tuesday, had a tiny spot of blood this morning when I wiped (implantation?), weeing more yesterday but not so bad today. Obviously i can excuse it all if I try, god I hate the two week wait!


----------



## Aaisrie

Sounds really good Helly!!! Especially the implantation bleed!!!!

Laura I would still note the cramps even if they're not consistent because they are still cramps!!! Whether they come and go or remain it doesn't matter I don't think!!


----------



## laura6914

i have noted them hun. Thank you. Ah im driving myself nuts. i really am. I think this is the worst 2WW ever. I know i OVd due to charting for the first time ever and because of that i know i bedded at the right time. o-1, o and o+1. when normally i just go off my OPKs which means i could have been missing it. Its driving me nuts this 2WW. I JUST WANT TO KNOW!!!!! ARRGGGGGGhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## BellaBlu

I agree, lots of good soundin' stuff this morning :) Wooo. Def. gonna be some new bfp's here shortly!


----------



## laura6914

Preview 
GOD I HOPE SO. pllllllleeeeeeaassseeeee let me be on eoff them 
[-o&lt;


----------



## Minimin

oooohhhhh some BFP's on the way for def! I have my fxd ladies. Whose testing and when?
Minimin


----------



## Aaisrie

Me too!!!


----------



## Titi

Laura & Aeisrie-GOOD LUCK!!! Sounds v. promising. What a tough 2ww! Aeisrie-you testing tomorrow???????

I am still making TONS (most ever!) of EWCM but no +opk yet. Think I will prob. OV on Sunday. Wondering if skipping BD today like I'd originally planned and starting Sat. will improve the spermys waiting for the egg? I ALWAYS BD entire week of OV and have never gotten PG. It's hard to skip a chance but wonder if it could help. 

By the way this is so dumb but I can't be sure about my s/c being behind pubic bone. It seems like I am pushing it in just like video and it is "locking" beneath bone but not sure why the leaks 1/2 the time.


----------



## Aaisrie

Minimin I'm not MEANT to be testing until AF which is the 26th but I thought I might test this weekend. I decided I would test this morning if my temp went up, but it dropped below the coverline this morning :(


----------



## Aaisrie

Hmmmm Titi it sounds like you are doing it right, I mean I don't know if I do it right. I haven't had leaks but as I said I normally push mine up just to make sure it's behind my pelvic bone. Maybe you just need to check it's definitely behind there next time? Just as a trial to see if that is what the problem is or not?


----------



## Minimin

Aaisrie said:


> Minimin I'm not MEANT to be testing until AF which is the 26th but I thought I might test this weekend. I decided I would test this morning if my temp went up, but it dropped below the coverline this morning :(

aaisrie- Boo to temp drop! I hope it was something erratic in your temping! Fxd still.
Titi- it is hard to think if you skip you may miss out. DH and I didnt last night and I am left wondering if I should have. I think I read somewhere it takes three months for his :spermy: to be made. Not sure whether :sex: everyday would reduce the number of :spermy: in each :sex: session? Still we only need one little :spermy: to get there!

Minimin


----------



## Helly

Titi, I found after I had inserted it if I coughed it dropped down a bit so I "shoved it back up" mine only leaked the instant I moved it, so I was worried that it was stuck in the plastic rim and not the cup? But too late now I guess.

Well another wee and another two spots of blood. I never ever bleed between periods, but knowing me all that BDing has caused a cut and thats what it is, but I didnt BD last night!!!


----------



## Babydreaming

Hi all,
Just wondernig..Whenever me n my husband have intercourse..i feel most of the liquid comes out...would this soft cup stuff help in this???
Where can i get one?


----------



## Helly

Hi babydreaming, yep that's the point of softcups, they keep em in for up to 12 hours!

You can buy them online, I have no idea about any distributors in India but if you google softcups I am sure somebody would do international delivery. Good luck!


----------



## Helly

Oh and sorry Minimin I should text on 1 Feb but Im thinking as I have 10 ebay cheapies I may just test daily from next Wednesday lol.


----------



## laura6914

wow i turn my back for a few minutes and i miss loads. lol. 

Helly, i have 10 tests at home to. 

I have 7 ICs, one clear blue digi a FR and FRER so im well prepared. lol. 

Minimi- i think missing one day wont hurt as the sperm stay insidee for 3 days. But i bed ever signle day throughout the whole month when POH is home. Except for when i have AF, and its got me no whee so time to change tactics and bed everother day next cycle i think. lol. 


Aaisrie i hope you get a lovely big temp rise tomorrow hunny. 

xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Stupid question Titi - you are putting it in the right way up?? I just thought of this because the first time I used one I ummmmed and ahhhhhed about which way up it went and figured it went with the baggy down not through the ring?

Minimin well I'm convinced I slept with my mouth open because my friend always has her heating on at night and when I woke up my nose was stuffy, like heating stuffy. So I think if I slept with my mouth open I KNOW temps drop. I temped at 10 to see what the difference was and used the adjuster just to give me a better idea (I didn't chart it though) and my original 8am temp was 36.06 and at 10am using the adjuster said 36.25 which is a big difference. So I think it must have been something stupid like that. When I'm in my own house tonight/tomorrow hopefully it will give me a better idea.

The nausea is starting to wear off, so that's 3 hrs at least of it which is more than I have had


----------



## Helly

Yeah Laura, I have been BDing every day and Im thinking if nothing this month then I should make it every other day next month (he said they were like two hollow coconuts last night haha).

Aaisirie hopefully you are right, just the change in the environment could have caused it.

Had a real stop still til it goes pain a few minutes a go, low down but slightly on the right side. Implantation pain? Oh my word I hate this and I have another week to go yet. OH was winding me up last night, kept saying he had a twinge in his knee etc and that was a definate pregnancy symptom and he must be up the duff as well, sarky git! But its so hard not to symptom spot!


----------



## Titi

hmm Aaisrie-that is a good question about putting it in right-Dumb me but good point-I will have to check that out.. I always just assumed there was one way-the little bowl way.......will have a look when DH wakes up and I get in there.
BTW-I don't know about you, but if I temp later on in the morning, My temps are WAY higher all the time-I can't even adjust for it. Think it is way more off than just having your mouth open.
Don't fret about one temp drop. Implantation happens 6-12 so it could still be an ID. Also really too soon to be dropping for AF and temps don't have to be high at this point always to be PG-sometimes they are, sometimes not.

WOW BD EVERY Day of month?????? After 14 cycles I would split. We BD every fertile day but has gotten us no where. When DH went for SA they wanted him to abstain for 2-5 days after "clearing out" some no more than 5 days before. So that is why I am wondering if saving some "fresh" ones for OV results in a really good sample!!!!!!

And yes, coughing or, eh hem having "gas" etc. really does disturb the cups!!!!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Ive just ate 2 weetabix, then straight after i cooked me bacon egg beans mushrooms with 2 bread THEN because i still hungry just made a cup of tea and 2 scones :shock: is that a syntom bein hungry? ive just ate 6 chocolate roses too and im sill hungry!!!!!!!!!!!!:wacko:

really dont want to get hopes up :nope:


----------



## laura6914

Helly :rofl: nearly wet myself reading that post. 

Titi, oyou supposed to take your temp the same time every morning cause testing later or earlier will effect your temp as even when your sleeping your temp will slowly rise. I think it raises by .1 degree i read somewhere. Dont quote me on that but i don know that it does fluctuate hense why you have to take it the same time every days religiously. 

M2K- yeah hungar is a good sign but not sure if it kicks in later on in the 1st TRI. Hope its a good sign for you though. Everyone is different. 

Im having quite a relaxed day today. 

xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea Titi your temp goes up as you start to waken in the morning and that's also why you aren't meant to even move in the morning to take your temp, I always keep my thermometre right next to me so I don't have to move to take it. Even sitting up can alter it dramatically. The only reason I temped at 10 was to see what sort of difference I would get adjusting it to see how way off my temp was at 8.

LOL M2K that's hilarious, eating more is a symptom but I'm not sure when it normally kicks in. With my DD it didn't kick in until I was about 8-10 weeks. But as Laura said, everyone is different!


----------



## Titi

Yes-I always temp every day between 5:30&5:45 am-just meant that the late temp was probably not accurate, even adjusted for you b/c of those reasons. 

MMMMMMMMM scones!!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

OMG Titi that's early! lol I temp at 8 because my DD wakens about 9 - 9:30 so it gives me enough time to catch some more shuteye before she wakens!!


----------



## BellaBlu

:sad2: spoke too soon. the witch is a bitch... officially out this month.

:wine: :wine: :wine:


----------



## Titi

Aaisrie-oh wow-then that is not as late as I though. See if I took my temp around ten it would be 5 hours late, lol! Yes I am early to bed & early to rise. 

So sorry Bella-that sucks.


----------



## laura6914

Oh bella :hugs: :hugs: hugs: im so so sorry hunny. I was so convinced it was your turn. Enjoy a glass of wine for me tonight. No doubt ill be joining you next week.

I do my temps at 5:30 every morning to. As i work shifts and have to be earlier sometime and late others ai though that would be the best time. 

xxx


----------



## Helly

Oh Bella I'm so sorry. I'll start sending you babydust now for your next cycle x


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh Bella Im so sorry :(

Titi it was only to see how big the discrepancy was :) Hopefully it won't go down more tomorrow


----------



## laura6914

girls, i have now got one major head ache and i mean really bad. like when i was on clomid last month. Its horrible. just stated crying cause OH raised his voice to me and im fallling asleep sitting on the lap top. lol. 

Will add these to FF now i think. lol. 

xxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Sorry bella :hugs:

i think i just being a greedy MOO! :lol:

Im having cramps like AF cramps but cant be AF cus i only on cd18? maybe she is comming for me early, or maybe it something promising, i dont no, im bored of symtom spotting because it i probably all in my head! :wacko:

:dust:

xXx


----------



## mamaxm

haven't been on in a while as OH and i have been so busy trying to relax and enjoy BD'ing.. for the last three days we've been going on little dates and spending our days together as he had those days off work miraculously, worked out because in the four days he's off (including today) i'm predicted to O! very upset because i swear i set my alarm for 8:30 to use my CBFM so i got up, poas and turned on the damn machine and turns out i was an hour too early, so now i'm going to have to hold my pee until 11:30 to get an accurate reading.. today is the day i'm supposed to O so it's very frustrating. 
anyways, big hugs to you bella, we all know how you're feeling right now and your time is coming :)


----------



## Embo78

Hi girls. How's everyone doing?
So sorry Bella. FXed for a Feb BFP.
I'm already impatient and only 2-3 DPO !! Already symptom spotting what a laugh!! Could stop eating last night and my boobs are sensitive and nipples are sore!! I know I can't possibly be displaying symptoms just yet but still furiously googling every little thing pmsl!!


----------



## BellaBlu

Thank you girls. You are all seriously lifesavers, (or sanity savers) at the very least :hugs: ... AF is being brutal :( must be because I taunted her by thinkin she wasn't going to show.. No amount of medicine is making me feel less... yuck.

Mamaxm- That's awesome that you're getting quality time with your OH :) That's always nice, especially the timing of it all! Enjoy it :) :hugs: 

Mommy2Kian- You never know :) AF cramps are not always a bad thing, especially if you don't usually get her early! I feel you with the symptom spotting. I don't get bored with it though, just crazy :D

Laura- I'm sorry about the headache :( I hope you're feeling much better! But + for adding some points to FF right ;) 

Aaisrie- thanks doll, it's alright. It will happen eventually, i hope :shrug:

Helly- Thanks :hugs: 


Do you guys ever wonder if it will ever happen? Not trying to be a downer, but ya know.. DH and I are young and healthy.. and now we're almost to the point that we need to see doctors about it. I'm just worried cuz DH's job he worked around radiation alot overseas.. I really really hope it didn't ruin him :( But.. Either way I'm just gonna keep trying! What else can ya do. There are alot of women out there who have been trying for longer than 9/10 months that are still being optimistic. *sighs*

On a lighter note.. I drank one for each of you last night... Which contributes to the headache I'm plagued with today :dohh: :) My own fault. But it was fun..


----------



## Aaisrie

Bella I'm glad you have some PMA going on over there, even if it's lined with bitter disdain! I really hope next month is yours. And yes it's hard, this is only my 5th cycle and it's driving me nuts, especially because I fell with my DD the first time so I thought it would be that easy again and here I am 1early MC and still trying.... I got a BFN this morning but I'm only 10DPO so I'm trying to stay positive... which isn't really working very well...


----------



## BellaBlu

Awh Aaisrie, that is way early. I def. wouldn't count yourself out yet, not at only 10 dpo! ALOT of women don't get their BFP's that early, especially if you had a late implanter ;) ... Keep trying to stay positive. Hope for the best and prepare for the worst. And I understand. 5 months is when I started to get really fed up with it.. because they make you think it's so easy. I don't know what it feels like to be pregnant though, so I don't have much to go off of :shrug: .. At least you know it's possible for ya, for sure :flower: thats a good thing. & Thank you, I hope so too! I can't wait. :happydance:


----------



## Aaisrie

That's true but at the same time it makes you wonder MORE - if it worked before, what's different now? Ya know.... It's hard to explain... Yea I'm really frustrated because I want it so badly (I know you do too!) and it just feels like it's never gonna happen...


----------



## BellaBlu

It will happen sweetie :hugs: keep the faith*


----------



## Aaisrie

*hugs* back atcha Bella! I just got a *touch* of heartburn... just a touch but the only time I ever had it was when I was pregnant and with my MC


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Morning ladies how are we all today? :flower:

I feel so stupid writing down these symtoms because i no the cow bag will just turn up an make me look like a right liar but here goes! :blush:

Hungry
major headache that lasted all day yesterday
sharp stabbing cramping pains 

Thats it so far i think
but they are probably sign of AF comming and i probably always get them but never acknowledged them before lol

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:kiss:


----------



## Aaisrie

M2K more likely to be implantation cramps if you still have 7 days til AF?

I had a BFN today, yesterday I had lost all my symptoms until last night I got a touch of heartburn, just a little, just licking at the back of my throat - the only time I ever had heartburn was pregnant with my DD and with my MC. Having had very little nausea at all yesterday I thought it was all over until I got up this morning and feel on the verge of puking... even my DD toast is making me wanna hurl eugh

How are you this morning M2K


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hey hun ur symtoms sound very promising! what dpo are u?

my period is due feb 1st and hoping she stays away! so yeh 1 week left :happydance:

im ok thankyou im stil very hungry, im about to make me 2 cheese on toast smotherd in redsauce :thumbup: im gonna put on so much weight if i carry on! :blush: when i wake i feel like i have hungar pains! maybe im having a growth spurt, can u still get them at age 27? :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm 11DPO today, BFN though... I swear I just had cramps... can't tell if it's AF cramps or wind... *freaks out* probably AF on it's way


----------



## HippyMumma23

Wow! What an obvious idea, Ive never heard of this softcups before! Ive orderd some but a slightly different version, being 'moon cup' Ive been meaning to get one for ages anyway I just hadnt got round to it. The Moon Cup has a little tag that you pull to get it out, I found it diconcerting that the soft cups didnt have this.

This is cool, Im not ov for nother 3-4 weeks so I've a while to wait to use it.

Can I join you girls on your soft cup ttc mission please? xxxx


----------



## yomo

Morning Ladies, 

Sorry i aint been on for a little while i have been busy, real busy! ovulation over with i have put 110% in this month, used softcups done charting used ovulation kits took mutli vits, Pregnecare, angus you name it i have done it. I have never wanted anything so much! 

Aaisrie_ Don't give up! by the sounds of it you may have it in the bag this month, the heartburn is a good sign i have fx's for you.

Mommy2kian_ got my fingers crossed for you, it the worst wait ever aint it, you can try a clearblue 4 days b4 the witch, that cuts off 4 days of the waiting game.

xx


----------



## TTC4No3

@ Aaisrie: yay; glad symptoms are back  :dust: for a BFP!!

@ Yomo and other ppl who are using softcups; it would be great if you could post your testing dates on https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...sers-official-testing-thread-2010-2-bfps.html so we can see if softcups are helping with BFPs :D


----------



## Titi

Hi all-
Sorry I'm missing right at Ov. -One of the worst weekends of my entire life. Rushed our 4 month French Bulldog Marlow to the animal ER Friday night with sudden seizures and loss of body functions. She was getting over pnemonia but seemed almost all better-She has been foaming at the mouth/nose and seizures/head shakes all weekend long. They do not know what is wrong yet but fear distemper or serious neurological damage. Right at my OV time and was there through most the night Friday- have been stressed, so upset and not sleeping good. Also in no mood to BD. First month I just don't really even care about TTC I am in so much pain and such a zombie praying that my little 4 month furbaby-who was such a joy in the meantime of this LTTTC to take care of and love will somehow miraculously pull through all this. If you don't mind I am going to copy and paste this to a few of my other steady threads as I can't barely think straight right now and is too hard to do much of anything. I tried to read through some threads and am so sorry for BFNs and welcome to new girl/s.


----------



## Aaisrie

Awwww Titi I'm so sorry - it does sound like something neurological with the seizures and foaming stuff going on - possibly epilepsy or something... I hope she's okay!

Thanks for all the baby dust guys, right back atcha with it!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Titi --:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hope your puppy gets better very soon. I have a fur baby too ( a BIG fur baby - German Shepard mix). If we didn't have him to keep us company, I think we'd be far more stressed out with the TTC stuff. So, I totally understand how hard what you're going through must be. 

You'll be in my thoughts! Hope to read some good news soon!


----------



## confused27

aww titi hun i hope your dog gets weel soon:flower: 

hows all you other ladies doing? anyone heard from laura i think she was testing today too, fx'd for you all ladies :dust:


----------



## TTC4No3

@ Titi - hope your puppy gets better soon :hugs:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:hugs:Titi 

Hi all :wave:

7dpo

im still having these crampy sharp stabbing pains, i even said ouch out loud in the car, ross was like whats wrong :shock:

i hope it's a good sign, but i dont feel positive :nope: im not imagining them so if she does show up then its obviously down to getting ready for AF :wacko:

Hows u all feeling? xXx


----------



## Aaisrie

Bit crappy... having AF type cramps today... think the witch is on her way, I think I'm gonna be out this month *sighs*


----------



## Mommy2Kian

I hope ur wrong hun :flower:

piss off :witch: take a holiday for 9 months!!! :lol:


----------



## Aaisrie

M2K I wish... the cramps are feeling more and more AF-like right now... I wouldn't be surprised if she comes early and comes today...


----------



## laura6914

how are all my favorite ladies doing?

Ive just got back from a hotel weekend with the OH. It was great. 

Temp had a lovely rise this morning so im realy hapy with that. Boobs are sore, worse than ive ever had and ive been in bed by 9:30 for the past 2 night which is really out of character for me. Hoping these area ll good signs. 

I took a test about half a hour ago with a 10miu test and BFN i know its still soooo early but i couldnt help myself. lol. 
Ihavent read back through the post, who are we all doing?

xxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hey laura glad u had a lovely time at hotel,and sorry about the bfn BUT like u say it is early :lol:

i think ill take a sneaky test thursday at 11dpo, i was 11dpo when i got a positive with kaden!

:flower:


----------



## laura6914

oh fingers crossed you get the same result this time round hunny. im 9DPO so still 9 days away until AF due. xx


----------



## TTC4No3

Mommy2Kian said:


> i think ill take a sneaky test thursday at 11dpo, i was 11dpo when i got a positive with kaden!

I'll be doing an early test on Thursday too  

:baby: :dust: to all :D


----------



## laura6914

ok girls, im probably jumping the gun here but ive allowed myself to et a little excited. Iv got a cold sore, which i havent had in about 2 years. So..... my mind wonders and i start googling and it sayd that old sores are comming in early pregnancy as the immune system is lowered. Oh i shouldnt do this to myself. 

xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Glad you had a nice weekend Laura - I'm not doing good. Started getting AF-type cramps today... think it's gonna be all over in the next 24hrs


----------



## laura6914

oh hunny thats not good. :hugs: But your not due for a few days are you. I have read many a women getting AF cramps when they get there BFP. When are you actually due?

Any comments on my cold sore or am i wishful thinking? :haha:

xxx


----------



## laura6914

just has a look at your chart hun. Your temp shot back up today. any chance the dip yesterday could have been an implantation dip?


----------



## Mommy2Kian

TTC4 good luck for thursday how exciting :flower:

and laura heres hoping thats a good sign!!!!!!!!! :flower:

Dont lose hope yet hun, it eint over till she arrives! chin up sweety :flower:


----------



## BellaBlu

Well, I think I just gave up the first genuine smile all day :) Good to see some new symptoms here! Laura, Awesome that you had a great weekend with your OH. I actually read something about cold sores related to pregnancy :happydance: I hope that it is a sign, that would be amazing! I'm excited for you :hugs: 

Mommy2Kian & TTC4- Can't wait to hear results from your testing, *crosses fingers* .. I wanna see those flashy little BFP's all over the screen of this thread..!

Aaisrie- :hugs: I hope AF stays away this month darling.. :flower:


----------



## laura6914

thanks bellablu. I really really hope so. Ive been TTC for way too long now. Starting to loose faith. 
Oh forgot to say i had a dream last night. I was pregnant with twins and had it cofirmed by bloods that my HCG levels were low and that i may loose one or both. I dont know who it ended but i remember in my dream that i felt happy and confident that they would be ok. 

Are you OK today bella? :hugs:

xxx


----------



## laura6914

just read back and realised my spelling is s**t, sorry girls just getting excited and typing soooo quick. :hah:

xxx


----------



## Minimin

Laura- my typing is abysmal too!- I didnt notice yours was all over the place so it cant be too bad babe.

I'm fed up as BBT and CBFM is all over the place. The former is still around 36.2 or lower and the latter has been reading MEDIUM for the past week or more. I am CD16 and normally would OV CD17 but with MC not sure. Am fed up with waiting about not knowing!arrggghh DH and i have ahd a few arguments as to BDing as it is starting to become rather formulaic :cry: but on a good note we are still TTC. 

Loads of ladies looking like they have good symptoms. I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you.

Bellablu- I am sorry the stupid cow got you! Lots of hugs and love to you.

Titi- Keep us posted. I hope the little one is ok.

:dust: to you all.


----------



## confused27

hey girls. are any of you having or had like a white lotiony cm, while a bit watery at the same time? sorry probs not making much sense but cant find anything really on googling it thanks x 
mini hunny i dont know much about those monitors but hope it sorts itself out for you 
gl everyone :dust:


----------



## laura6914

oh minimi hunny, im sorry your all over the place at the min. My temps ranged from 36.2-36.3 until after ov and then they slowly started going up. Day after ov went up to 36.4 so still not a reallt dramatc rise. I hope you get your high on your CBFM tomorrow. 

Confused. the CM your describing i had it yesterda and bucket loads of it. Its gone to sticky today so i havent got a claue what it means. sorry i cant be of more help. 

xxx


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Laura! Last month (dec- where I got my :bfp:) I had no highs and went straight to peak so I have some hope. We are still :sex: as much as we can!


Watert and lotiony CM sounds like something I had last month after OV??? How many days post OV are you Confused27?


----------



## confused27

thanks laura hopefully a good sign lol mini im 5 or 6 dpo hun x


----------



## Minimin

oooh just checked my chart Confused27 and I had creamy/watery CM around 7-10DPO last cycle. Good luck honey!
Minimin


----------



## confused27

:D thanks mini hunny good luck to you too :dust:
i havent had this before, i lso had some cramping 2 days ago and a stiff neck last night, but i do this every month and get myself all excited trying very hard not to this time as the witch always comes, and anyway every month i think oh it might be this month, but i dont feel like that this time i feel like im out already lol


----------



## Minimin

Good luck Confused27- PMA all the way please!


----------



## confused27

lol mini hun i will try :D x


----------



## Minimin

Good Girl! Keep your chin up! We wont let the :witch: get us down- hey thats a good idea for a new thread :)


----------



## confused27

yeah mini good idea lol


----------



## Libra Mariah

amanda09 said:


> I just ordered these from www.early-pregnancy-tests.com, and was wondering if any of you ladies have tried these? The reviews I read are really good! they say they have gotten pregnant after using these in the 1st month!



I just placed my order on that site for softcups. I hope they work!!!! I have been reading so many good reviews about them.
Congratulations Amanda09 I see you got your BFP!!!! :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## BellaBlu

Laura-I agree, you deserve that BFP anytime now. You girls are constantly in my prayers.. :flower: I'm doing okay today.. just trying to stay occupied to pass the time. Thanks for asking :hugs:


Minimin-:hugs: Giirl where have you been! I'm doing okay.. I had my self-pity fest, and now I'm just anxious to get back in the game ;) AF was brutal the first 2 days, and today she's pretty much gone.. Major wtf moment for me because she usually sticks around for a week.. Not that I'm complaining :) How have ya been the last few days?


----------



## Aaisrie

Belle I admire your PMA so much it's unreal, particularly right now when I can't seem to see the light and I see you talking as you do... It's just PURE strength...

I just had an awful fight with OH on msn... eugh, been in tears for the last 2 hrs, cramps still there, keep having to go to the toilet to see if AF has arrived. I have been focusing on the cramps to see where they are and they are like where my hips are, only on the inside of my hips.. like in my uterus but at both sides inside my hips... does that make sense?!

Laura the coldsore could be down to low immune system brought on by pregnancy - a lot of people get colds and that because your body lowers it's immune system to stop it kicking the baby out as a foreign object


----------



## BellaBlu

:( Sorry to hear about the tough time with OH hunnie, Men are such pains sometimes. Did you guys get things worked out? I know what you're talking about inside your hips, kinda close to the inside of your pelvic bone? That's strange though, period cramps are usually a bit higher up though, on me at least :) keep on keepin' on Aaisrie. Thank you.. about being strong. Everyone has their hard days, especially right now for you.. you're bursting with emotions between wondering what is up with your body and trying to deal with your relationship at the same time. It's no wonder you're sad luv, but every single one of us is tough. We're women.. ;) And not only that we're TTC women. You don't get a much more determined group of gals. So, you know what I always say.. Chin Up. :hugs: you'll get through it. I promise :flower:


----------



## Aaisrie

Awww Bella you are making me cry again... not again, even more, I haven't stopped crying. No we didn't get things worked out, this has been going on from last week and I thought he wanted to sort it hence him asking me to come onto MSN and he just said some horrid things, really horrid. I feel really horrible about myself and I'm trying to deal with these cramps and I don't know what they are and I'm trying to remember the pains I had with DD without success... The pain is coming and going, it's not there right now. It stopped for a good while this afternoon and I relaxed only for it to return... I just... wish I knew, I mean don't we all? But I just think with EVERYTHING (and there is SO much more than I posted about) going on with my I couldn't deal with the disappointment this month... I'm actually thinking the pain is a bit round the back now too?? FFS Eve stop symptom spotting... seriously... STOP gah!


----------



## BellaBlu

Well your OH is lucky I'll never meet him on the street then, no man should make his OH feel bad about themselves. Even while fighting. :( What a ___head. But needless to say I hope you guys get things figured out. And no shame in symptom spotting, just don't drive yourself too crazy =] If you need to vent or talk, you can write me a novel in a PM, I don't mind, and I'm here to listen! :hugs: I'm very anxious to see where these cramps lead.. If AF does happen to show up. Pinky promise that you will be a tough cookie and stay determined? Pretty please :flower: ..


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Morning lovelies!!! :kiss:

8dpo and tiny pains but most have gone, thought AF was coming a week early but they have subsided now hoping they were implantation cramps because im gonna look like a right ARSE if the :witch: turns up with me giving all these symoms :rofl: i promise i eint making them up! :flower:


----------



## laura6914

morning me lovelys, 

Aaisie. Im so sory your having such an awful time. And your OH needs to open his eyes and see what a lovely Partner he has. He has no right making you feel like that as belle said. i hope the cramps have subsided today and your feeling better. 

Bella, i too admire your strength, and your right we are all strong as we ave to go through the things we do. 

Morning M2K- glas to hear the cramps hve gone. Fingers crossed thy dont re appear and that they we implantation cramps. 

well i had another high temp this morning abeit being a bit confused. my thermometer didnt bleap when it was ready to read but it did stop flashing so took it again and i had dropped .1 so i stuck with the first temp. 

xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Morning girls

Cramps have gone, temperature has dropped... BFN... looks like AF will be here today or tomorrow


----------



## yomo

Morning girls, 

How is everyone feeling today?


----------



## Minimin

Hello Ladies! How are you all!
Aasirie- sorry AF looks like she is on her way- I hope she stays away!
Bellablue- Been lurking but dont really know where I am in my cycle so I dont know. Today for me is CD17 (if I could MC as CD1) and I have no signs of OV (which I should be if cycle all back to normal!) TO be honest I need some PMA. Am fed up with wondering and wishing each month away! I know the MC can play with my cycle!!!grrrhh- Wanna share some of your PMA.

DH and I have still :sex: all the time- incase a lil eggy is out! I swear my sense of smell was awesome this morning- does anyone else get that around OV or am I slowly going madder and madder? (dont answer that LOL :rofl:

Minimin


----------



## laura6914

morning Yomo, Im feeling great thanks hunny. How are you?

Oh minimi im sorry your having a hard time with it. im sorry if i hve already asked this but do you chart? It would give you a better indication of when you do OV. The sense of smell thing i dont get when OV. But.... thats a sign of pregnancy. Any chance you could have OVd and just missed it? It will happen darling i promise. You know you can do it and you have that Sticky ikkle beany soon just hang in there and chin up. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Minimin

Hey Laura- thanks for the comforting words! I am beginning to feel better- slowly! I so chart using MedHelp- the link should be on my siggy! My BBT- is all over the place and I think I take my temps at all times!! My CBFM should be Peak fertility right now but now Medium!
I think I could have OV'd early as I had some EWCM around CD5- which was way early but with MC on CD1 at 4w6d so this may have messed my cycle :(


----------



## Helly

Morning ladies, not been on for a bit and missed so much!

Titi - so sorry really hope all works out OK for you.

Laura and confused (I think!) the lotiony CM? Ive had that these past 2 days, really weird and alot of it to?! Cervix is closed and was high sat morning but low last night? No idea what that means. Sent off for some 10miu tests so will test maybe Wednesday hehe, not due on til Monday but what the heck lol.

Aaisirie - fingers crossed the nasty AF stays away.

Min - hope you're OK, sounds like your cycle is all over the shop.

Bella - you are amazingly strong, keep going, you will get that BFP soon!

Hugs and babydust to everyone on here x


----------



## laura6914

minimi i have had a look at your chart. I really cant tell whats happeing im sorry hun. May be worth booking an appointment with your GP and seeing if they can do some bloods and hep at all. My heart goes out to you. There is nothing worse than not knowing what your body is doing espec after such a traumatic time already. 

Afternnon Helly. Oh fingers crossed for you testing. Let us know how you get on. My Cm seems to have dried up today but CP is back to high. It had started to come down a few days ago but this is my first cycle tracking it so god knows if its normaly for me or not. 

xxx


----------



## BellaBlu

Thank You ladies, with all these strength compliments I'm starting to feel like the incredible hulk! :happydance: .. :) But no, really.. thank you all.

M2K- Yay for the symptoms! We know they're not made up.. symptoms are evil.. but hopefully yours will result in a Big*Obese*Positive. =] .. cuz obese just sounds more fun than fat! It sounds super promising though, keep us posted!

Laura- :hugs: Yeah just stick with the first temp, the higher the better right? =]

Eve- Sorry sweet girl, but it aint over till you're riding the crimson tide.. Let us know what happens and if you need some moral support. I'm rather hoping to find out good news and jump around like a banshee, but if not this month.. then soon. We'll both get our BMW's! Don't you worry. :flower:

Helly- Thank You! I sure hope I get it soon, it would be a joy.. We're going back to the states in may, I would love to be able to have my family meet my little bump while we're home for a few weeks.. :hugs:

Minimin- If the mailman shows up at your door with a box the size of a refridgerator, don't worry.. that's just all the PMA I'm sending your way. :hugs:


----------



## yomo

laura6914 said:


> morning Yomo, Im feeling great thanks hunny. How are you?
> 
> Oh minimi im sorry your having a hard time with it. im sorry if i hve already asked this but do you chart? It would give you a better indication of when you do OV. The sense of smell thing i dont get when OV. But.... thats a sign of pregnancy. Any chance you could have OVd and just missed it? It will happen darling i promise. You know you can do it and you have that Sticky ikkle beany soon just hang in there and chin up. :hugs:
> 
> xxx

I am good thanks, one day closer to testing :happydance:

I see you have been trying for the last 2 years have you been to the doctors? What have they suggested? I am going for my 21 day bloods on Friday, i am nervous as i have never had them taken before. 

x


----------



## laura6914

thanks belle, yeah i have stuck with the higher one. its on .1 degree difference anyway. lol.

Yomo, yeah i have very mild PCSO. not bad enough to stop me from ovulating but its there. I start my second round of clomid next month just to give me a little boost. Its just unexplained infertility really. It sucks! :sad2:
Good luck with your bloods. How long have you been TTC?

xxx


----------



## BellaBlu

Yomo- I missed your good morning up there ^^ :) Good morning!


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Bellablu- That PMA will have to work its magic! I think as I would normally be OV on CD17 I am feeling it this time- still Nothing else to do but pick myself back up. DH and I have :sex: as much as we can and I guess that is all that I can do.

GP- wont do bloods- I have a :bfn: on HPT and that means my hCG levels are down. I also dont have any other bleeding (aside from the MC) on the 9th and that was like a heavy :witch: without any other complications.
It's the not know if I have or am about to OV with all the monitoring I am doing.. :(

Off to find some chocolate! :cry:

lots of love ladies- and thanks for all your support. I feel I need it today! :kiss:

M


----------



## Helly

Hey Min, loads of PMA and babydust heading your way. Must be so hard, the not knowing is definately the worst thing about this entire process x


----------



## laura6914

well, good mood turned bad. 

Mother has emailed me and it looks like my sister is pregnant. She is getting BFNs buit having all the signs she had when pregnant with my 6 month old niece. my mom can always telkl when she is pregnant as well so she has to be.

I feel like my heart has really been ripped out of my chest. Struggling so hard not to cry at my desk. life is so unfair. 

My sister is 21, has a 6 month old and a 3 year old and cant cope with them as it is. All she ever does ois scream and shout at them. She dont work so my taxes pay for her to sit on her fat arse and pop out kids cause its the easier option for her. Im just so so devestated i really am. Life is so fucking unfair. 

im sorry to go off on a tangent laides but god has dealt me a shit hand in this life. and i have never done anything wrong to deserve this, ever. Its just not fair. 

Again apologise. :( :sad2: :sad2:


----------



## Embo78

So sorry your feeling shite laura. I can totally understand how you feel. I was off work last week for a few days and watched Jeremy Kyle !! All these young, jobless teens just catching pregnant and not really caring. I know I was a teen mum. 18 with DD and 19 with DD but I've worked all their lives and shown them what is to be a hard working mum.

Just a quick question to you seasoned TTC ladies, I'm currently 4-5 dpo and have loads and loads of creamy cm. It has no smell whatsoever so obviously isn't an infection. Then at lunch time for about half an hour I had cramps really low down in my tummy. Boobs still hurt too. Does this look promising. It's the cm that's baffling me cos it just nnever happens with me. Appreciate any advice girls.

Xx


----------



## Minimin

:hugs: Laura! I think you have to remember it will happen for you and you will be a better mum. I can imagine how you are feeling so I am sending you lots of love, strength and hugs!
Minimin


----------



## BellaBlu

Laura- :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: .. It's totally understandable that you feel that way. Just get on knowing that when it does finally happen it will be so well worth the wait. I hope your day gets better love.

Embo- Sounds good to me! Keep an eye on the symptoms and how they progress. Let us know :)


----------



## laura6914

sounds very promising to me hunny. Hoping its a good sign. 

See, you a fantastic example of a really good young mum who has worked hard. My sister has took it all for granteed and the fact that she falls so easily really pisses my off. My poor mum has just felt the full force of a long term TTC daughter. LMAO. Think i need to shoot off and calm down lol. Ill be back on later. 

loves yas. 
xxxx


----------



## mamaxm

:hugs: laura, i know it's frustrating.. my MOM fell pregnant in my first cycle of trying, it became a mc but it was still absolutely shocking. i know how you feel.
so mad at cbfm right now.. the batteries fell out on cd14 before i could test so i just have to assume i o'd. taking frer o tests now because i had to reset the cbfm because the time was wacky.. so i can't use it until next cycle :( but i'm just going to assume i o'd on cd14 unless something proves different. i only have 2 softcups left out of a pack of 14, i'm so sick of bd'ing. hopefully i did it this cycle.


----------



## mamaxm

oh, and also.. thought i might let you ladies know.. i 'accidently' left my softcup in for 24 hours.. CRAZY? i know. we bd'd at 8AM and then i left it in all day and then fell asleep around 10:00, woke up at 8AM and took it out. no problems whatsoever. i think they just say only 12hours for moneymaking purposes, or maybe for AF it would get too full? either way, it worked out just fine for me.


----------



## laura6914

thanks mamaxm, wow that must have been hard. Ive had a little winge to my mum earlier and she gave me the old 'it will happen' crap. I swear if i hear that one more time im going to flip.Ive been hearing it for nearly three years. 

I think your right with the soft cup thing. They tell you to change it every 12 hours but thats for mney making reasons not for safety reasons. thats ashame with the CBFM, are you doing an OPK today?

xxx


----------



## Minimin

Does anyone know about the material the SC is made up of? I dont know if perhaps it may 'react' or something if in there for a long time????? I am sure more than 12 is ok- they are rinsing my bank account out. I had to order another pack of 24 this month. As I dont know when I am oving I have been using them all month. Normally I would use them around the time my CBFM goes to high. 

Shame about your CBFM maxaxm- mine is also playing up and it is so frustrating. Not only is the machine expensive but it swallows up sticks each month that cost a fortune. Then- doesnt do as it is meant to and we have to buy OPK's!!! grrrhh in protest I havent purchased any OPK's and now am tormenting myself with whether I have or havent OV'd!! :(

Laura- hope your feeling a little better honey.

Minimin


----------



## yomo

laura6914 said:


> thanks belle, yeah i have stuck with the higher one. its on .1 degree difference anyway. lol.
> 
> Yomo, yeah i have very mild PCSO. not bad enough to stop me from ovulating but its there. I start my second round of clomid next month just to give me a little boost. Its just unexplained infertility really. It sucks! :sad2:
> Good luck with your bloods. How long have you been TTC?
> 
> xxx

Keep :sex::sex::sex::sex:for you then! At least you are getting some help babes, i think it's better when you know whats wrong, and it can be fixed. I have been trying for 4 very long years!! I only got married in September though, always wanted to be married b4 i had kids so i really started to worry after then and still no BPN. Managed to talk my Hubby into going to the doctors 2 weeks ago he has taken in his sample to just mine to do on Friday then we have to book to see the doctor for results! He says he is going to refer us straight to the hospital as it's been that long.

Fingers crossed for your second round babes :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## APBTlover

I ovulated yesterday. Maybe I should have ordered some of these. I'll probably try next month.


----------



## Helly

Ah Laura, that must be so hard for you, bet you are an amazing Auntie though and those kids are very lucky to have you!

Yomo - good luck, great you are getting the help you deserve, sounds like a decent doctor.

APBT lover - yep come and enjoy the softcup fun next month, but hopefully you wont need to as you will have your BFP!


----------



## confused27

hi mini was trying to find an answer for you about what the softcups are made of this is the closest i got..

The Softcup is "body-friendly and very safe."

Safety is so important when it comes to taking care of your reproductive system. For added peace of mind, you should know that the Softcup&#8482; has had abso-lutely no reported incidence of Toxic Shock Syndrome in over 10 years and 100 million cups!

Our commitment to safety: The Softcup&#8482; is made entirely of hypoallergenic, non-toxic, non-irritating, non-absorbent materials that have been used for more than 20 years in the health care profession. Cleared by the FDA, it has under-gone extensive laboratory and human clinical testing. And, the Softcup&#8482; has NO LATEX, which is good news for all women out there with latex sensitivities!

The Softcup&#8482; also does not leave behind residual fibers, as tampons do, which can cause dryness, irritation which can lead to infection, and leave behind other residues from the cotton cultivation and tampon/pad manufacturing processes such as pesticides and bleach.


----------



## Aaisrie

Bella - CP is low and hard, it's inevitable. Tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Angelblue

Hey girls

I thought I had been putting in softcups ok, although after wearing all night in the morning its normally out a little bit further than when I put it in - whereas this morning it was halfway out!!! I've watched the video and everything, dont know what I'm doin wrong, it seems to slip in fairly easy and I try to push it back as far as it goes! 

Well I'm 6dpo, and hoping we BD enough (H2B was too tired one night 2dpo :growl: ) feel free to look at my chart, looking ok so far, had what looked like an implantation dip last month 7dpo so we'll see what happens tomorrow!

:dust: to all :hugs:


----------



## BellaBlu

Eve: I'm Sorry Honey :( :hugs: February! Let's look forward to that.. Okay? It will be alright.


----------



## Aaisrie

Bella when are you due to O this cycle? At least we can wallow in unison now!


----------



## BellaBlu

AngelBlue- When you're putting it in, are you pushing towards your lower back? I realized when I started using them that it's a whole diff ballgame than pushing them in the way you do a tampon. That's how I knew I had it in right. I kinda directed it "downwards" more than upwards toward my lower back, then pushed it back upward when it got to the right place. If that makes any sense! It went back farther than I thought it would :blush:.. kinda freaked me out at first.


----------



## BellaBlu

I'm due to O the 5th! So I'll be BD'ing the 2/3/4/5 like a madwoman. What is your O date? I agree, maybe we can get some BFP's in unison in Feb. as well.. Sounds good to me. :flower:


----------



## Aaisrie

Ah you'll get yours well before me anyways. I'm not due to O until around the 11/12th according to FF. So I won't be testing until way at the end of Feb... And that's even if I can get my stupid OH to come and stay for a few days over O time.... nightmare not living together. We were living at his dad's when I fell with DD so it was much easier...


----------



## mamaxm

laura, i bought O tests the night i was supposed to O.. so never got to test AT ALL day of O. but had neg opks since, and they seem to be gradually getting lighter so i think i must've o'd. plus alot of cbfm say they never got a peak in their first month of using because it's still getting used to your body.. either way, i've been bd'ing at least every day (if not twice a day) since cd 8 (when i got my first high fertility reading) so i'm sure i've caught it, and i'm going to keep using the opks just in case i get a late positive. i hope it works out this month. i'm just so exhausted with all this bd'ing that i can't do it until i see a positive opk, even hubby is done with it.


----------



## BellaBlu

Aaisrie- Only 5 days difference in O. ;) Not too bad. Hopefully u can get your OH to stay a few days, I imagine it is tough not living together.. but at least it's still possible! :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea I have long cycles - vary between 31 - 35 days, never had a 28 day cycle in my life!

I want to SCREAM these cramps are SO BAD today... horrendous.....


----------



## APBTlover

Helly said:


> Ah Laura, that must be so hard for you, bet you are an amazing Auntie though and those kids are very lucky to have you!
> 
> Yomo - good luck, great you are getting the help you deserve, sounds like a decent doctor.
> 
> APBT lover - yep come and enjoy the softcup fun next month, but hopefully you wont need to as you will have your BFP!

Thank you! I hope we all get ours! I think 2010 will be a great year!


----------



## pinkflamingo

Hi,
can I please join you ladies? I ordered my softcups today and am sooo excited! DH and I have been ttc for about 4 months now and so are going to give these a go. Fx'd!!
Good luck to you all ladies.

pf xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Morning :wave: 

:hugs:to you all!

Hope ur all ok!

I woke last night with heart burn is this a good sign? :lol:

through the night i felt like AF was comming, yano when u dont want to roll over in bed cus u no ur gonna trigger her off?...well i felt like that so i went toilet to get it over with but she didnt come...im still having niggly pains though and sure she wil arrive by the end of the week! :dohh:

yesterday while shopping i had back ache too, now if i eint pregnant is it possible for ur body to want to be so much that u start having symtoms for nothing! cus i bet thats what happening to me :shrug:

Anyways hope everyones ok :kiss:


----------



## yomo

Mommy2Kian said:


> Morning :wave:
> 
> :hugs:to you all!
> 
> Hope ur all ok!
> 
> I woke last night with heart burn is this a good sign? :lol:
> 
> through the night i felt like AF was comming, yano when u dont want to roll over in bed cus u no ur gonna trigger her off?...well i felt like that so i went toilet to get it over with but she didnt come...im still having niggly pains though and sure she wil arrive by the end of the week! :dohh:
> 
> yesterday while shopping i had back ache too, now if i eint pregnant is it possible for ur body to want to be so much that u start having symtoms for nothing! cus i bet thats what happening to me :shrug:Anyways hope everyones ok :kiss:


Morning, you have some posotive signs! But as you say i think we make them up in our own heads! I am trying my hardest not to let my mind run awway with me but i am thinking about it every spare moment:dohh:

I have my fingers crossed for you babes, when you thinking of testing? i would have tried a cheecky one 2day lol

x


----------



## Helly

Morning everyone!

Couldnt help myself and did a 20mui test this morning, BFP unsurprisingly. Will wait now til the 10mui tests arrive and do it again. Given I have no idea when / if I ovulated and what my cycle length is I have no idea why Im testing!


----------



## laura6914

what Helly, you got your BFP? Or do you mean BFN? Oh please let us know. 

Girls im feeling crap this morning. Ive slept for 13 hours and still feel sooooo tired. My temp took a uge dip this morning im 11PO so looks like i may be out for the monh :sad2: im gutted. AF nt due for another 6 days. 

xxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hiya i was gonna do a sneaky test thursday! :blush: im scared becuse i want a bfp and i just no my body is playing tricks on me! DOH!:dohh:

Helly u mean u got a bfn? or have u got a bfp? :flower:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:hugs: Laura i hope ur wrong!!!!!!!!!!! xXx :kiss:


----------



## Helly

Balls I meant BFN lol, clearly got BFP on the brain. Laura and M2K you aint out for this cycle yet, keeping my fingers crossed for you both x


----------



## laura6914

thank M2K and helly. Oh helly i was getting excited then thinkin we could add you to the list. like yo say its not over until the :wicth: is here. xxx


----------



## Helly

Sorry! Maybe it was a freudian slip? Now thats what I call clutching at straws! :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

Sending baby dust to you all, hope your luck is all better than mine.


----------



## BellaBlu

Aaisrie- :hugs: sorry babe.


----------



## BellaBlu

_*"Character cannot be developed in ease and quiet. Only through experience of trial and suffering can the soul be strengthened, ambition inspired, and success achieved." -Helen Keller*_

Hope every single one of you is doing well.. We'll all get there! I've no doubt in my mind. Some days are hell to get through.. with TTC and everything else that is happening in our lives. But just remember that when it happens it will be so very worth it. And there are always friends here on BnB to confide in and provide some comfort.

:hugs: :flower: :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Bella you are so inspiring, the strength and positivity you have is unreal!!! Seriously and you are so humble too!! Wow...


----------



## BellaBlu

I'm not as strong as I put out to be ;) I was just always taught to put my mind elsewhere, and helping others makes me feel better about things I'm going through as well.. If that makes sense. It's a hard day today, missing my family like crazy back in the states. But, what can you do? Wallowing doesn't change a thing. And the amount of time you spend doing it is an amount of your life that you will never get back. :hugs: thanks hun.


----------



## yomo

BellaBlu said:


> I'm not as strong as I put out to be ;) I was just always taught to put my mind elsewhere, and helping others makes me feel better about things I'm going through as well.. If that makes sense. It's a hard day today, missing my family like crazy back in the states. But, what can you do? Wallowing doesn't change a thing. And the amount of time you spend doing it is an amount of your life that you will never get back. :hugs: thanks hun.

Well said! I wish i had the same view, but after reading that i am going to try.

Thank you :happydance:


----------



## BellaBlu

Yomo- :hugs: Awe, good. You're welcome! :flower:


----------



## Aaisrie

Where about's do you live Bella? I do the same thing - I also noticed your a Christian, Ditto! I was just reading Eskimobabys thread :)


----------



## BellaBlu

We're overseas right now, we'll be stationed here for 3 years..and my family is very tight knit. :shrug: so i'm trying to cope. I've never been so far from family for long, and we've been here for 6 months! Hearing my dad tear up on the phone always gets to me :cry:. I can't wait to visit home, we're going in may :) And Yes! I'm a christian.. I don't go to church every week or anything.. But I'm def. a believer.. and I think prayer works wonders :flower:


----------



## BellaBlu

:)


----------



## Aaisrie

Where in Germany?? I spent a good while in Germany! I was at Church last week for the first time in months - I used to do Christian youthwork and seeing the inner workings of the Church put me off. Being a Christian isn't going to church, it's having a relationship with God :)


----------



## laura6914

aaisrie im so sorry she got you hunny. :hugs:

Belle- you really are such an inspiration, i wish i was strong like you. I wouldnt be pulling my hair out now perhaps. 

xxx


----------



## Minimin

Aaisrie- darn that stupid :witch: lots of :hugs: to you.

Bella- Hope your feeling better. I lived in Maryland for 5 years for work- all on my own and didnt know anyone when I moved there from home (England)-Trust me when i know how hard it is. I missed home soooooo much! I hope May comes around for you quick honey!

Things do come our way to make us stronger. Your a wonderful strong and inspiring woman. I hope you get lots of health and happiness in your future babe.

:hugs: 

Minimin


----------



## BellaBlu

! :) Where were you? It's beautiful here, no doubt. I'm glad that we're getting to experience being in another country! But it is, indeed tough sometimes. I agree, I think that thinking you're a christian just based just upon going to church, is like thinking you're a car just because you're standing in a garage. It's all about the relationship you have with him. :hugs: :)

Thank you thank you. Laura, no pulling out the hair honey. It takes longer to grow back that way! ;) You're stronger than you give yourself credit for.. after 2 years of TTC you're still at it. In my book that counts for something. :flower: You haven't given up.. that defines true strength.

Minimin~ I can't imagine being all alone like that away from home! I'm fortunate to have my husband.. for sure. He tells me that he isn't homesick like me because.. here, he has all he needs. Me :) What a sweetheart he is.. lol. But thank you so much, yes I can't wait for may and I hope it comes quickly as well. :hugs: 

You girls are nothing short of amazing!


----------



## laura6914

girls i have started a thread in TTC section and im getting no answers. Would you lovlie ladies have a look for me and see what you think. I would really appreciate it. Its a charting question. 

xxx


----------



## Minimin

Ohhh Stuttgart is lovely, DH has a couple of Architect mates out there and we had to go to a wedding there back in 2007- one our first dates where he flew me back from Baltimore, to London to see Mum, and then to Stuggart- those were the days! LOL- Now I have to get the bloody bus myself! LOL

We keep meaning to fly over to meet them- maybe we will- I will definitely look you up then!!! Are you also working there? How is your German??

Your DH sounds adorable! I hope you hug him extra tight this evening! What a gem!

I got my Peak on my CBFM this morning- after a 9day run of mediums I thought my CBFM was messed up after MC. This morning's Peak means I should be OVing sometime in the next 24 or so hours. DH got his urgent text this morning. I popped out to M and S to pick up some new underwear- (ttc is taking its toll on our sex life and I need to spice up the :sex:)and I am ready and waiting :rofl:


----------



## laura6914

yey mimimin on the peak. Thats fantastic news. Get :sex: girl. :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

I've been to Stuttgart a number of times - I was in Heildeseim, Soest, Detmold & Bielefeld. I totally agree about the car analogy!! I think I hate Christians more than most non-Christians!! There are so many pharisees and do-gooders who are as Christian as my dog is! 

Laura will check that post out now!


----------



## laura6914

:rofl: aaisrie you crack me up. first time ive laughed all day. thank you. 

xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Laura I really really really REALLY don't want to say this but my chart dipped on 11DPO too right before my AF.... I don't want you to lose hope, just be prepared because I took the fall HARD because I wasn't prepared.... *hugs*


----------



## BellaBlu

Laura- I'll look honey :) But I'm not that great with charting yet so I don't know if I'll be much help :shrug:

Minimin- Most def. look me up if you come here! No I don't work here (yet).. I'm getting a job when we get back from visiting home, but figured that I shouldn't get a job now since we'll be going home for a few weeks anyways. :) I'm taking college classes though, to pass the time. My bi-lingualism is awful. :lol: I know how to say, Please-Thank You-Beautiful-and Beer. Goodness. But since we don't really live on the "economy" here I'm not exposed to as much of the language as I could be. 

Yay for Ovulating Mini! Get it :) Have fun underwear shoppin' honey, thats alllways fun ;)


----------



## Minimin

Bellablu- makes sense not to work if you are off in May. Are you guys planning a long trip? I loved the US. Miss it and my American Family so much! I went back for my Roomies birthday and it was soo good to be back. If DH had not booked Egypt for 6th Feb I would have gone over. I am also sitting at home- looking for a job- but also looking for a career change- so not rushing back. Are you following the Football? Sad the Bawlmer Ravens are out :cry:

Got myself a lovely blue polkodot number- never really got into coloured underwear so I thought I could do with a change.. hey who knows- blue- boy???eeekekkkkk

Back to the lunatic asylum for me.


Laura- just checking your post now xx


----------



## BellaBlu

:rofl: Aaisrie. I agree 100%!

Minimin- Yeah, were only planning on going home for about 3 1/2 weeks since you can't take longer than a month of leave with the military. (booo) My DH follows the football religiously, I don't watch it as much. lol. Ooo blue polka.. sounds cute! :) Change is always good. :hugs: have fun conceiving this month.. hehe*


----------



## BellaBlu

^ And I have no idea how to do the cute lil guy rolling around laughing. But that's what I meant. lol


----------



## Aaisrie

Bella are you charting or just using SC?


----------



## BellaBlu

Haven't been "charting" per se, but I've got all my ovulation days tracked on FF and making sure CM etc. is matching those days. Just started doing that last month =] before I just used some other internet tool to track it.. Without much luck obviously. :)


----------



## laura6914

sossry i missed your post earlier Aaisrie, you had your dip at 9DPO didnt you. Im ot getting my hopes up too much as its my first month charting i have no idea what my norm is but i cant help but feel a little bit hopeful. 

xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

You should temp, it might help particularly if you are already doing your cm!!

I think it's a page or so back now Laura. I had my dips @ 6DPO and 9DPO but the end of my chart is similar to yours, hence my earlier post.


----------



## laura6914

thanks hunny. I have had a quick look at your chart. I just think its weird how its dropped so early if it is due to AF coming as she isnt due for another 6 days. I have a 17 day LP. 
Just have to see what the temps do over the next few days. if it drops even lower tomorrow then i know what to expect. If they keep going higher over the next few days instead of lower ill allow myself to get slightly excited. lol. 
I know that 11% of women on FF who got an ID wasnt pregnant so i wont get my hopes too high. 

xxx


----------



## mamaxm

omg i am so mad!! took an ov test today and i'm ovulating! haven't bd'd in three days!!! and OH wont be home till 7! also means my lp is short.. but if i got a positive opk today that couldn't mean i ovulated yesterday, right? god i hope not.. i'm getting pains now so hopefully bd'ing tonight will take care of it? any advice?


----------



## laura6914

Dont pancik hunny, a positive OPK means you will ovulate in the next 24/36 hours so there is still plenty of time. Just get :sex: when the OH gets home and go again tomorrow for good measure and the day after that just to be sure and then you can start to relax. 

xxx


----------



## mamaxm

praise the lord.. ugh i am so done after this cycle for a little bit.. unless i get my bfp. too stressful for right now and i think the stress for me is doing more harm than good. well off to set some candles and get the mood nice for OH :) need to make a damn baby!


----------



## laura6914

lol have fun hunny, im sure you will :wink: 

get :sex:

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

As of tomorrow your in the 2WW so enjoy not being in it whilst you can :haha:

xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Ahhh right Laura I didn't realise that about your LP, mine is only 12 so I forget other's have different lengths!


----------



## BellaBlu

Wow. So every single one of my friends from when I was in highschool is officially pregnant.. or has a baby now. Just marked the last off my invisible list. Unfreakingreal.

Totally not a good feeling.


----------



## laura6914

thats ok aaisrie, like you said though, im not getting my hopes up as its not a definite sign of anything positive although i cant say the same for the OH he is already discussing when im testing and stuff bless him. lol. 

Oh belle im sorry hun, i know hoe frustrating it is believe me. :hug:

xxx


----------



## mamaxm

so i guess my lp is at the most (i'm having pains now so i'm assuming i'm ovulating today.. but according to the test it could be tomorrow or the next day) 11 days.. is that horrid? maybe that's why i haven't fallen pg yet :cry:


----------



## laura6914

im confused hunny. You mean you are on CD11 and ovulating? If so its not too bad. I ovulated on CD11 my past 2 cycles. 
xxx


----------



## mamaxm

no i'm on cd17 of a 28 day cycle.. so my lp is only 11 days.. assuming i O today. bah humbug.


----------



## laura6914

oh im tired ignore me. just re read and get you now
an 11 day LP is normaly and ok hunny. Dont worry. Anything under 9 is cause for concern . Its fine :hugs: dont worry, easier said than done i know. 

xxx


----------



## mamaxm

thank god. today has just been a stressful day, went to pick up a prescription and the doctor wont have it ready till tomorrow even though i called it in at 10AM yesterday, found out i was SURPRISE ovulating and my lp is was shorter than i thought.. and hubby isn't home. ugh. awful. and here i was thinking i was 3dpo. HAH. anyways, when are you testing again laura? 11dpo congrattsss i'm jealous.


----------



## laura6914

Not until about the 30th now as if i did implant today (which im doubtful) it wont be in my system to detect. Just going to see what my temps do over the next few days. 

When is your OH back chick? is he not here tonight? Sounds like you have had an awful day :hugs: I hate Drs, they can be crap at the best of times. 

xxx


----------



## Titi

Hi girls-sorry didn't have time to read all 10 pages of threads since I've been dealing with hospitalized pup. She's home now, looks & acts tons better but still watching to see if antibiotics will help an infection or if it is an underlying neorological issue and she is on seizure watch. : ( So all the stress and watching when I should be sleeping-no good temps, opks and we missed all of fertile cycle except yesterday. Thanks for kind words will keep up soon.


----------



## mamaxm

he should be home in an hour.. waiting impatiently. good news is, my girl baby name hit me while i was watching tv.. annabelle lee! i already decided if i have a girl, her middle name will be lee after my best friend of 10 years, and it's also the title of my favorite poem (with a different spelling.. annabel lee by edgar allan poe) i know the poem is a bit dark but i've always loved it, and i LOVE the name annabelle and lee is going to be the middle name no matter what (unless i have a boy). so excited to finally figure out a name.. OH and i couldn't decide on a SINGLE girls name. hopefully he likes this one.


----------



## BellaBlu

Mamaxm- Awh! Anabel is our girl name too, it's just beautiful.. such a pretty name.

Thanks laura :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Mamaxm 11lp is fine, anything above 10 is fine. If it's below 10 there are problems because the egg doesn't have time to implant before the body kicks it out.


----------



## PrayerfulHope

I just ordered some after watching the video on their website! 24 cups for $10.50? Heck ya!

Hope I can get them in and out! :dohh:


----------



## mamaxm

wooohooo hopefully we'll both be blessed with little annabelle's soon! or a boy.. we're thinking maxwell or jackson.. 
well hubby came home, we went right to it and i have my softcup in now! i have one more left, i'm saving it for tomorrow night so i have everything checked and then here's to hoping :) at least i know for sure when i o'd this cycle.


----------



## mamaxm

PrayerfulHope said:


> I just ordered some after watching the video on their website! 24 cups for $10.50? Heck ya!
> 
> Hope I can get them in and out! :dohh:

it's not as hard as you think i promise, i was very intimidated by them when i first got them but after dtd it's VERY easy to get it.:thumbup:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hey ladies! 10dpo and i have yet to poas!!!!!!! :happydance: Thats so good for me i usually start at 5dpo :rofl:

not really anymore symtoms 2 report :shrug:
Just have to wait now!

i was 11dpo when i had bfp with Kaden so might test in morning :thumbup:
im gonna be gutted i just no it!

:dust:

xXx


----------



## yomo

Good luck ladies to who is going to be testing within the next couple of days, i can't wait!!


----------



## TTC4No3

Mommy2Kian said:


> Hey ladies! 10dpo and i have yet to poas!!!!!!! :happydance: Thats so good for me i usually start at 5dpo :rofl:
> 
> not really anymore symtoms 2 report :shrug:
> Just have to wait now!
> 
> i was 11dpo when i had bfp with Kaden so might test in morning :thumbup:
> im gonna be gutted i just no it!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> xXx

Nice one on not testing yet!! FX and loads of :dust: !! We need more :bfp: on the Softcups testing thread.
I wasn't so good with the waiting and did one this morning even though it's still way too early... BFN of course... and I don't have any symptoms anymore. I was always nauseous, tired and had loads of CM in early pregnancy in the past so I don't think it will be this cycle; boooo!


----------



## laura6914

morning all. Im 12DPO today :happydance: only 5 more days and my 2WW will be over. Had a nice temp rise this morning so im praying to god that the drop yesterday was an implantation dip. 

xxx


----------



## TTC4No3

laura6914 said:


> morning all. Im 12DPO today :happydance: only 5 more days and my 2WW will be over. Had a nice temp rise this morning so im praying to god that the drop yesterday was an implantation dip.
> 
> xxx

Hey hun; had a quick look at your chart and don't want to get your hopes down or anything but isn't it a bit late for an implantation dip? Might have been a random one like u slept with your mouth open or something?
(Doesn't mean u're not pregnant though as the rise in temp today is def a good sign :D) :dust:


----------



## Minimin

Yah Laura! I am hoping!!! fxd. Keep that PMA up love!

ttc4No3- You are testing pretty early babe- and I have been told that every pregnancy has different symptoms. I am still sending you :dust:

M2K- have you tested????

I am on my second peak from my CBFM. DH and I got to business yesterday when he came back from work so I had my SC in for over 12 hours :( But noticed this morning that the stuff in there was more clear and runny- compared to more creamy and runny like it has been in the past. It was alot like the preseed dollop I put in there last night before inserting the SC. Do you ladies relate to this? It was also weird smelling but it normally has a smell when i take them out :(


----------



## TTC4No3

Minimin said:


> But noticed this morning that the stuff in there was more clear and runny- compared to more creamy and runny like it has been in the past. It was alot like the preseed dollop I put in there last night before inserting the SC. Do you ladies relate to this? It was also weird smelling but it normally has a smell when i take them out :(

Mine seemed more creamy and just smelt strongly of sperm. It's possible that your hubby had clear sperm (which is also normal) instead of creamy which would explain the colour maybe?


----------



## laura6914

TTCno4. as i have a 17LP 11DPO is a normaly time for implantation as it can happen from 6-12 days so it would happen for me laer (if i was pregnant) where by women who have a 14day LP it would happen aroun7-8 DPO. I hope that makes sence. 

Thanks minimi hunny. thats what it was like when i took them out. ALl the good stuff has been absorbed. the stuff thats left in the SC i believe is a mixture of our stuff and he left over fluid of the OH. 

xxx


----------



## TTC4No3

laura6914 said:


> TTCno4. as i have a 17LP 11DPO is a normaly time for implantation as it can happen from 6-12 days so it would happen for me laer (if i was pregnant) where by women who have a 14day LP it would happen aroun7-8 DPO. I hope that makes sence.

ah yeah makes sense then :) FX


----------



## laura6914

i am trying not to get my hopes up though cause i have been here wayyyyyy to many times. Just have to see what the next few days bring. Havent got much longer to wait now. 

xxx


----------



## Minimin

Laura and TTC4no3- thanks for your info ladies. DH and I have been using SC for the past week and most mornings it was rather creamy- perhaps I sucked all his :spermy: up yesterday! :shrug:

Laura- the waiting is the worst part- I wish we could fast forward it! Few more days and you will know! I'm waiting!!


----------



## laura6914

i dont feel any different so not getting my hopes up for a positive result to be honest but you never now. OH in convinced im pregnant he really is. But he is like this every month so i dont pay attention. lmao

xxx


----------



## jojo-m

well i'm either 7, 8 or 9 dpo today, I'll say 8 because thats more likely. My chart is only half full because I decided I was not going to temp this time, then ovulation time came round and I got stressed out because I didn't know what was happening so started temping and poas like mad! 

My temps look much better this month, I'm sure my progesterone must be better because I usually get really up and down temps and I had a fairly big rise yesterday. Must be all the vits and stuff i've been taking! (unless my one usage of softcup did the trick lol)

I've never been bothered about poas after ovulation but I've got some ic's ovulation ones hanging around so I keep peeing on them, got a faint second line today, so I just know I'll be poas again tomorrow. Stupid really because I don't think I'll be pg, I'm just enjoying poas!!! I finally see where some of you girls get your addiction now!!!

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Your chart is looking good Laura but I think you're doing the right thing by erring on the side of caution, better to be pleasantly surprised than have your hopes dashed - FXed for you!!!


----------



## Helly

Morning all

Fingers crossed for all the ovulating / waiting girls and hugs to Aaisirie and Bella! 

Im definately temping next month, not knowing whats going on this month is really getting to me. Just posted a question in the charting thread cos my head is so up my bum about it all. Dont feel even remotely pregnant now either. Bah humbug!


----------



## laura6914

jo jo you sound like me. :haha: hope the SC have done the trick and you have caught that little eggy. :)

xxx


----------



## laura6914

missed your posts girls sorry. 

Thanks Aaisrie, i hope i get the result i want though. Been tryng for too long now. The thought of having to do it all over again really hurts when everything this month was timed so perfectly without me even realising. 

Helly, charting is great. Il definitly do it again (if i have to) I hope you dont need to though. 

xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

I understand Laura, you are obviously really strong to do it for this long. If you aren't offended I will pray for you


----------



## jojo-m

Helly I agree you must temp, its far too stressful when you dont' lol! I've been terrible this month and picked it up half way through! 

Thanks Laura fx'd for you too honey, your chart does look nice! how long you been ttc? this is our 16th cycle 

:dust:


----------



## laura6914

aaisrie, that would be really nice of you thank you. I stopped believing in god a long time ago when my nan died and my brother in law had lukiemia twice when he was two. But for the past month i have prayed every night. So has my other half. He went to church with the army and prayed a few days ago to. Thanks every so much, i really mean that. 

Jo i have been TTC for 3 years in november. been NTNP fpr a long time before that. im hoping my chart is trying to tell me something lol. 

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

No problem Laura - I know it's hard to believe sometimes but there is a reason for everything and everything happens in His perfect timing.


----------



## jojo-m

sucks doesn't it? extra babydust for you! 3 years seems like forever to me. I hope your chart is a creeping bfp, you deserve it!! and it will give me hope
:hugs:
xx


----------



## laura6914

thanks girls. Keep your fingers crossed for me. Not long now until we find out. 

If its not this month ill be due to ovuate on valentines day so here is hoping the romantic time of the month will help me to conceive. 

xxx


----------



## BellaBlu

FX'd (and toes) ... :hugs: Good Luck girls :)


----------



## Helly

Got everything crossed for you Laura, you deserve that BFP so much x


----------



## laura6914

thanks darling, the negativity is starting to kick in now. All PMA has gone out the window. lol. 

xxx


----------



## BellaBlu

Noo, keep the negativity away. Keep the PMA! :hugs:


----------



## laura6914

im trying bella, loving the tattoos (tht is you in your pic isnt it?) i am covered in them to :happydance:


----------



## BellaBlu

Yes it's my pic :) Thanks love! I love my ink, i designed my angel wings myself :flower: .. How many do you have? Lovin' to watch you :happydance: happydance! Good sign of PMA. :hugs:


----------



## laura6914

:happydance: lol

I have a huge tribal rose in the centre of my back that i also designes myself. I have roses starting on my left ankle and going down my foot. i have a tribal design on my right calf. a chinese love symbol on my left sholder. a bow on my right wrist and my newly added.... lol. Phillips name going down the left hand (by my little finger) and a small jigsaw piece which represent Phil as he has completed me. lol.

Wow just realsied how many i actually have. :haha:

Plan to get many more to. 

Your look lovely. Do you have anymore?


----------



## Helly

Oh ladies Im going to have to take a break from this TTC thing you know, its really getting me down today and its never got to me before really. Im assuming this lowish? hard? open cervix means im out for the month, its way too late to be OVing now surely. Its doing my head in, im at work checking my CP for FFS! I think I need to take my mind off it but I dont know how :(

Sorry ladies, feeling totally crap about it today and dont even know why. Need some of Bellas PMA.


----------



## laura6914

Helly hunny. CP cant be used to access anything as it changes all the time. The only time it guarenteed to be one definilte way is when you ovulating and its high soft and open. 
I checked mine this morning and it was high firm and close and now this afternoon its low soft and closed. it changes all the time. Dont give up hunny. It will happen. I have been here for 2 + years and still going so im sure you can :hugs: 

xxx


----------



## TTC4No3

Helly said:


> Oh ladies Im going to have to take a break from this TTC thing you know, its really getting me down today and its never got to me before really. Im assuming this lowish? hard? open cervix means im out for the month, its way too late to be OVing now surely. Its doing my head in, im at work checking my CP for FFS! I think I need to take my mind off it but I dont know how :(
> 
> Sorry ladies, feeling totally crap about it today and dont even know why. Need some of Bellas PMA.

Cheer up hun :hugs: ; u're not out 'til the :witch: arrives; and keep your fingers out of there 'til then!! lol
TTC can be sooo hard... I keep thinking I'm going to quit cause it gets me so down some days but I just can't; want that baby too much; but it is soo heartbreakening not succeeding. You will get there hun; keep persevering!!
Sending u loads of PMA and :baby: :dust: !


----------



## Helly

Ah thanks girls, its silly it never gets me down like this, I just think if AF arrives then onwards and upwards to the next cycle. I think its the stupid symptom spotting, i have pains flashing through my boobs every so often today but I dont feel PG so its probably just in my head, its silly I know I need to just lift my head up and take whatever comes. Clearly just got out of bed the wrong side today.

Right im logging off for a bit to get my work done, if you catch me on here tell me to get off!

You lot are amazing you know, id have gone nuts without you all today x


----------



## BellaBlu

It'll be alright helly :hugs: i agree with the other ladies. Hang in there, all will turn out! 

Laura~ I have 5 and a half. the 4 you can see in the pic and a heart with flames and wings on my right hip bone. I'm getting more too :) they're insanely addictive. but next in line is a script from the bible across my ribs. Similar to the writing on Angelina Jolie's shoulder blade is what I have in mind. And a stupid party dot on my hand that I got reallly young, gonna cover it up with a solid colored orchid ;) Yours sound awesome!


----------



## laura6914

ah that sounds fantastic hunny. 

Im getting two cherubs on my left sholder its quite a big tattoo. In between the 2 cherubs ther are two scripts which will be kept blank until i have kids and then their names can go in there. 
My dad is a tattooist so i get them done for free which does not curb the addiction at all :haha:

xxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hey i havnt tesated yet, im testing in mrning but nt getting to excited! :flower:

ohhh tattoos i love them
i have a huge one wit kians name n my back going all up my spine, an angel on back of my neck for being clear of cancer for 5 years
a tattoo on my wrist
Ross in chinese and mom and dad with a rose
and my latest, kadens foot print!

heres my back
 



Attached Files:







me tats.jpg
File size: 6.6 KB
Views: 40


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Sorry for missing out the "o's" my O buttn keep sticking! :dohh:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Kadens foot :flower:
 



Attached Files:







foottt.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 23


----------



## laura6914

OH WOW M2K those are lovely they really are. Oh all this talk of tattoos makes me really want another. the only time i can get them is when im on as its the only time thats safe when ttc, and even then i have to drive 119 mile to my dads to get it done. lol. 

I would post some pics but im at work, my camera is broke and only have my phone and have no idea to get them on even if i did take them anyway:rofl:

xxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:lol: they are adictive arn't they! i must stop really,, but i want one on my foot ! :thumbup:

xXx


----------



## laura6914

i think the one on my foot is my favorite, its the OHs favorite to. not too much to cover it just decorate it. I have a lovely one that im going to get done down my ribs and round my boob but that can wait until i have finished having kids so a few more years away yet as its tking me forever to create just the one. lol. 

xxx


----------



## TTC4No3

ooh loving the tattoo pics!!! I only have one (biggish butterfly on inner ankle) and would love to get more done but want it related to my children so want my complete family before having it done  Really love the look of wings and cherubs generally.


----------



## laura6914

thats sounds like a good idea TTC and then you cant get a big tattoo too symoblise your complete family. :happydance:

Girls i have now had my second cold sore appear. thats 2 now in a week. Have not had one for years and years and im far from run down at the minute. pregnancy sign you think?

xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Could be Laura as I said the other day!! Loving the tattoos, I want more too - I need to stop watching miami ink because it makes me SO want another - just cant afford it yet!!


----------



## laura6914

oh aaisrie i love that programme i have so got a soft spot for aami james. i would love for him to tattoo me. 

xxx


----------



## BellaBlu

M2k- Those are absolutely gorgeous! I love em! I'm surprised to find so many of us are tattoo lovers.. alot of women dont. But one of my tattoo artists told me "The world is full of 2 different types of people, Those with tattoos.. and those that are SCARED of the ones with tattoos" :lol::)


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Awww thanks urs are lovely too!!!

ohhh i miss miami ink, we had sky turned off cus we never really used to watch much of it!! i love Kat von D!

Coleslaws as i pronounce :blush: sound very promising laura!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Bella ur tattooist is quite right! psst "whispers" i think bodys look boring without tats :shhh:

i have bad backache, please be a good sign!!!

xXx


----------



## BellaBlu

i'm gonna try to post pics on this of mine, but bear with me as I haven't got a clue what I'm doing :blush: ...

...
...
...

Okay, I hope i got it, if not I'll have to edit :)


----------



## BellaBlu

I've never seen Miami Ink, but now I'm intrigued! :) M2k- Backache could be good.. FX'd!


----------



## laura6914

WOW belle those are beautiful. Im inclined to agree with your tattooist to. lol. 

All of my family, apart from grand parents are tattoo lovers we are all covered (nicely) lol

M2K i have back ache to. Its dull and annoying. lol. 

xxx


----------



## Helly

Fingers crossed for the backache girls.

As for me think ive lost my last marble, i was still feeling down when i got home so i did an internet cheapie 10miu and 20miu and I swear I can see the faintest of faint lines, but its so faint I cant be sure im not wishing it there if you know what I mean? OH cant see a thing and thinks im delusional :(

I will try again in the morning and go and get one of the superdrug 10miu ones that people on here rave about but i may just be imagining it.


----------



## Helly

Fingers crossed for the backache girls.

As for me think ive lost my last marble, i was still feeling down when i got home so i did an internet cheapie 10miu and 20miu and I swear I can see the faintest of faint lines on the 10miu, but its so faint I cant be sure im not wishing it there if you know what I mean? OH cant see a thing and thinks im delusional :(

I will try again in the morning and go and get one of the superdrug 10miu ones that people on here rave about but i may just be imagining it.


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Ohh helly best of luck!!!!!!!!!! xXx


----------



## Helly

Ah thanks M2K, i just cant except what I see cos he cant see it and as ive been so down today i cant help but wonder if its wishful thinking. Got my fingers crossed for you for the morning x


----------



## laura6914

fingers crossed Helly that it wasn't an evap and you get your BFP tomorrow and you to M2K. 

I think i may join in and test tomorrow to. IF i did implant yesterday do you think it would pick it up now?

xx


----------



## Helly

Thanks Laura, i think it might be more like 7 days after implantation it shows? Id test but dont be disheartened by a bfn x


----------



## BellaBlu

Yay Helly! I can't wait to hear tomorrow.. I hope it's a BFP! :) :hugs: you deserve it!


----------



## laura6914

7 DAYS OH THATS PANTS. :sad2: that means i wont get a BFP until im actually late for AF :sad2: thats if im even pregnant. 

xx


----------



## Helly

It might be 7 days using a standard (25-50miu) but quicker on a sensitive one? Test anyway lol!


----------



## Embo78

Hi girls. Just took me ages catching up with everything.

Absolutely loving the tatoo pics. Wish I was brave enough to get one!!

Good luck and baby dust to Helly and Laura. Can't wait to see how ur testing turns out.

Loving all the pma from all you other girls, Bella, Ais, Minimin and anyone else who's such inspiration.
I'm an absolute dragon tonight. My OH has actually sent me to bed!! I'm so so moody and irritated which is just not like me. I'm very emotional too. Exhausted. Creamy cm. Nauseous. I'm trying hard not to get my hopes up high but it's so hard when the signs are there. Ofcourse I've had these signs before and not been pregnant and it's so awful to get the BFN's.


----------



## mamaxm

well ladies, got a pos. opk AGAIN today so bd'd again, used my last softcup and now i'm done with it, we'll just see what happens. ugh i hope i o'd last night otherwise my lp will be down to 10 days and i just can't accept that. 
laura, i read online that you can get a pos. test 3-4 days after implantation. :)


----------



## mamaxm

well ladies, got a pos. opk AGAIN today so bd'd again, used my last softcup and now i'm done with it, we'll just see what happens. ugh i hope i o'd last night otherwise my lp will be down to 10 days and i just can't accept that. 
laura, i read online that you can get a pos. test 3-4 days after implantation. :)


----------



## laura6914

Em i know the feeling hunny. Im in the same boat. Body tells you yes, head tells you 'yeah right, no chance) :haha:

mamaxm: i dont blame you having a rest, you must be shattered. lol. Well IF it was an implantation dip tomorrow will be too early to test and i only have 3 IC 10miu left so shall i do one tomorrow or leave it until Friday?

Thanks Helly- i reaally dont know when to test. Sod it If my temp is high ill do it in the morning. 

Will update you all tomorrow. Good night my lovley BnB ladies, im off home now and straight to bed for me. 

:hugs: :dust:

xxx


----------



## Helly

Good luck Laura, night all! x


----------



## mamaxm

i would leave it till friday if you don't want to buy anymore!! you know if af is one minute late you're going to be scrambling for a test! but FX'd for you darling i really hope this is your month <3


----------



## mamaxm

OH! so i've wondering if any of you can help me out with this question, i'm severely ADD for one reason or another and i've been on adderall for years.. should i stop taking it? could it hurt anything? i just paid $80 for my prescription today (switching insurance) and now i'm going crazy wondering if i should take it or not.


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Morning!

max id love t help u bit id give you wrong infrmation sorry hun :hugs:

i tested this morning 11dpo and got a :bfn: AF due monday boooooooooooo to the witch! Hope i was just to early :sad1:

xXx


----------



## barasti

Don't take it honey!!!! Speak to your doctor. It could definately harm your baby - it's basically speed, it could speed the baby's heartbeat and do all kinds of bad things :( even though you have ADD your baby might not - and if not, it'll have the opposite effect on bubba.

Be careful xo


----------



## Embo78

Aw boo hoo mommytokian. Hope the witch stays away. 

I don't think you should give up too quickly tho chick, it could be too early, lots of ladies have tested BFN at 11 dpo then BFP at 14 dpo ( or even later ) 
I really hope this is true for you hun.
Got my FXed for you xx


----------



## Helly

Ah sorry M2K, fingers crossed it was just too early.

Nop, nothing, just one line, I think I might have actually imagined it last night :(


----------



## Aaisrie

Helly not necessarily! When I was preg with my DD I got my first + when I was 3.5 weeks, I made an appt with the Dr but when they tested me... BFN! She started telling me it was a chem and to keep trying but I KNEW I was and persisted. Eventually she said she'd bring me back next week to test. So when I got there the next week the samples had already been collected to go to the lab but the nurse said she'd do one there for me and it was + with 30 seconds. I had BFN for two weeks after getting my 2 + that one day.


----------



## Helly

Ah thanks Aaisirie, I swear I could see something, but with him not being able to and nothing this morning, Im wondering if it was an evap or a little crease in the test or something, Im going to go to superdrug later and get one of their 10miu ones, I believe they are very good. My boobs are sore and they never get sore, not until after AF has started.


----------



## Aaisrie

The superdrug ones are amazing, they picked up my miscarriage at just over 3 weeks


----------



## laura6914

girls i think i have got my :bfp:

i woke up at 9:45 and done a 10 miu IC i can se the faintest of faintest line but its definitly there. At first i thought it was my eyes playing tricks on my but i really think its there. Im not getting too excited yet. Im going to a FRER either tomorrow or saturday morning. 

I have never ever saw a line in my 2+ years TTC, not even a faint one so i cant be imagining this right?

xxx


----------



## laura6914

just to add i mean it is the faintest of faintest line, im not even sure its there, oh i really dont know what to think. 

xxx


----------



## Razcox

Hey all! Well as the :witch: is about to show her face this month it looks like i will be joining the ranks of softcup users, You got room for one more? :)


----------



## laura6914

welcome razcox, the girl on this thread are the best you will love it here. 

when is AF due? i hope she stays away for you.

xxx


----------



## BellaBlu

LAURA~ OMG Honey!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:! I'm almost in tears right now I'm so excited for you.. I hope this is it! Wait until tomorrow or saturday and take another test, but if you see something that's great! You know what they say.. "A line is a line!" Thats so amazing sweetie yayyyy. :D :happydance:

M2k- Sorry dear but yes alot of women don't get a BFP that early, don't lose hope. There is still a good chance you could be..

:D


----------



## BellaBlu

Can you take a pic of the test? I'll invert it and see if there is anything :flower: ?


----------



## laura6914

i have tried darling and its just not picking it up. I only have my mobile. I have an OV test that i done yesterday that is wayyyy drker than the pregnancy test from this morning. I tried inverting them both and its not working. 
I only have my mobile and not sure how to even get it on here if i could take a picture anyway. 

im soooo scared that the next test i do will be negative. i mean it i have never got to lines ever. No matter if i take them apart. hold them to the light, nothing. This is the closest i have ever got. I hve used these 10miu before and never got an evap so i dont think its that cause it loks purple. 

the only way i cn describe it is you know when you start doing your OPKs too early and you can se the faintest of faintest lines well thatswhat this test looks like. 

Im bricking it. I sooooo hope this is it. 

xxx


----------



## BellaBlu

Well they say the OV tests can pick up pregnancy wayyy early too! How many dpo are you again? It sounds very very promising honey. Try your hardest not to get stressed or think too much about it ( i can imagine that must be damn near impossible, but try!) 

Just know that we're rooting you on! I hope this is it, and deep down I feel that it IS it for you.. I don't know why but I felt this was going to be your month from the beginning! Lets hope that it is honey :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

That's fantastic Laura!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a Frer (the superdrug ones are really good too!) I really hope this is it for you!!


----------



## Helly

Oh my god Laura!!!!!!! I'm with Bella, feel like im welling up here, I hope so much that that little line gets stronger for you tomorrow, now dont get too worked up missy, you need to rest, you're more than likely preggers! xxx


----------



## laura6914

im 13 DPO today but my temps took a dip 2 days ago so if that was implantation it still sooo early. Im finding it really really hard to get my hopes up. i keep lookin at the test every second to make sure the line hasnt dissapeared. :haha: i cant stop shaking. lol.
i hope your right hunny, i really hope this is it now. 
xxx


----------



## BellaBlu

awhh. this is just too crazy. (happy:cry:) anyone else feel like their sister just told them that she was pregnant? Never thought I'd be so close to a group of girls I haven't met. I'm soo excited/anxious for you!


----------



## laura6914

thank girls, i have just prayed again, i promised god if he blesses my with that stong BFP it will restore all my faith in him that i lost so long ago and i thanked him for the blessing he gave me this morning. 

i really hope its not in my head, it really is so faint girls im just struggling to believe it. 

all my signs i have been having are hardly there any more :sad2:

xxx


----------



## laura6914

thanks Bell :hugs: i really wouldnt be able to get through all this without you guys. Im at home on my own. OH is away and i just wish someone was here to have a look at this and tell me if its alll in my head and put me out my misery.

xxx


----------



## BellaBlu

awe, thats okay honey alot of women say they didn't even really HAVE signs sometimes (or they disappear).. don't let that get you down. Just remember this time is crucial if you are indeed pregnant, so try to take it easy and not work yourself up too much! God will bless you honey, even if it isn't right now. I sure hope it is.. but it will happen no matter what. So just keep that frame of mind, and be patient until tomorrow :)


----------



## laura6914

i really can se the line its so faint but its the sme thickness a the control line and its purple but transparent if that makes sence at all. 

We shall see what tomorrow brings. 

Enough of me, how is everyone today. All good? I have work 2-10 today and really not in the mood to go. 

xxx


----------



## BellaBlu

Exciting ;) .. I'm doing alright. Just going to pick up the house and do some shopping today.. probably. We're getting our Income Taxes back on the 5th ( the day I ovulate ) ... I'm excited! Gotta love an extra $3,000 :flower: .. so im just waiting for ovulation day and extra cash. lol How is everyone doing?

Aaisrie? Helly? M2k? Where you girls at.


----------



## laura6914

oooohhh i would love that to happen to me. Any ideas on what you going to buy? my weakness is bags, belts and shoes. Major addition on shoes. lol

xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm here! It's my birthday today! I'm 28 and so far I'm still in my pjs being lazy :D


----------



## Helly

Ah Laura, I have 20 HPT's at home, I wish I could magic them to you so you could just test all day to keep you busy lol. Work might help to keep your mind off it a little.

Im fine, sore boobs still there, still hoping I didnt imagine it last night and I will get a positive Saturday morning. Going to try to be good and keep away tomorrow! x


----------



## TTC4No3

Woooohooooo Laura this is soooo exciting!!! :happydance: FX !!!

:hugs: M2K; I also had a :bfn: and also hoping it's just too early but I don't think this is our cycle; got my pre-period cramps and temps are on the cover line booo.


----------



## BellaBlu

I just bought a new purse! It is amazing :D It was 70$ so DH told me I better take care of it like I would a baby :dohh: what a pun. lol.. My weakness is most def. Shoes, or makeup/beauty products. You should see my bathroom, it's ridiculous, I've got so many body washes, face,hair etc. stuff.. it's out of control. Other than that I think I'll just buy some new clothes, and a pea coat. And save the rest for going home :hugs: You guys don't get Income Taxes where you are?


----------



## BellaBlu

*Happy Birthday To You, Happy Birthday To Youuu Happy Birthday dear Eve, Happy birthday to you!*

There, I just cybersang you happy birthday. Have a great one hon! :hugs: :flower:


----------



## TTC4No3

*Happy Birthday Aaisrie !!*


----------



## Helly

Happy Birthday Aaisirie!

I got a Radley handbag and purse for Christmas off my OH, I swore id be good and not fill it with crap, alas, its full of crap :)


----------



## BellaBlu

Lol- Helly! That's funny. They're meant to be full of crap though, so don't be too hard on yourself. :lol:


----------



## laura6914

woop Happy birthday Aaisrie hunny, hope you have a fantastic day darl. 

PJ day, that sounds soooooo good to me right now. I have to start getting ready for work :(

xxx


----------



## BellaBlu

Okay so I posted a thread you girls.. but I might as well ask here cuz I'm sure you'll know. I've never really tried to "feel" where my cervix is.. as I'm weird about putting my fingers up there unless necessary. The softcups go over it, but it's a bit easier since you're pushing something in from behind. I've never tried just, without anything. And I can't feel it. AF stopped yesterday so is it just out of reach? I thought it was supposed to be low right now. :dohh: wow I have no idea. Is there some trick to it?


----------



## Aaisrie

Nope there isn't Bella, when I had my DD I was told my cervix is higher than the norm so most of the time I can't feel mine at all. BUT I've discovered over the last few days if I check throughout the day every so often I can feel it. I now know that if I can JUST reach it with my middle finger, it's medium, if I can't reach it, it's high and if I can touch it easily with my middle finger it's low! I'm only just starting with it so I don't know what it means but if you are gonna record it you should do it the same time every day because it changes all the time! Sometimes during the day I can feel it and 5 mins later I can't reach it at all!


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh and thanks for all the birthday wishes!! :D


----------



## Helly

I love this thread, we can talk about anything. 

Top tip Bella, if you think you can feel what might be a bit of pooh pushing through the wall, its not its your cervix :blush: I amaze myself with how stupid I can be somedays (yes I did think that) :)


----------



## BellaBlu

Ah, Okay. So today it's probably just outta reach. Cuz I swear, if I tried to go up any farther I'd poke myself in the tonsils. Lmao. Just kidding. geesh I'm gross.. Lolol :lol: Helly! I just almost laughed kool-aid out of my nose. We all have those days though. :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

Just check throughout the day, I have started checking mine first thing in the morning after I've had a wee lol because sitting on the toilet leaning forward slightly I find it's easier to reach


----------



## BellaBlu

Okay, I'll start that tomorrow morning. Hopefully it will be lower by then, or I can manage to reach it! Thank hun :hugs: so what do you plan on doing today? just relaxin? Or do you have somethin special planned.


----------



## yomo

Happy Birthday, be a devil and stop in ya PJ's all day! Can't beat pj days.
Laura Congrats its well deserved!!

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## laura6914

girls its official.i have just done another test. Different brand. A mid stream 20 miu internet test and another pink faint line its more visable that the one this morning i have my :bfp:

xxx


----------



## BellaBlu

:D :D :D :D :D :D :D
:cry:
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
OMG! Congrats! x 100!
You finally got it babe :) How do you feel?!


----------



## Helly

Oh my god Laura, huge huge congratulations, Im praying for that perfect little sticky bean for you. You deserve this so much, now put your feet up and enjoy looking at your figure for a bit, you're gonna miss it soon :D

Bella - off day? I thought thats what it was for at least 5 years!!


----------



## laura6914

its still only faint but a lot clearer than the on this morning so it cant be an evap right?

i dont feel any different in myself. just told my mum she burst out crying bless her. :)
Im off to work now girls ill log back on when i get there. 

love you all, thanks ever so much girls i mean that. 

xxx


----------



## TTC4No3

CONGRATS Laura!! So happy for u!!! :D


----------



## Minimin

:wohoo: Laura I am so happy for you!Congrats and tons and tons of :hugs:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Ohhh myyy freaking god!!!!!!!!!!!! Laura a line is a line sweetheart!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: i swear if anyone deserves this it has to be u, after 2 years, im jumping of the walls here an i barely no u!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We go to disneyland paris tomrrow afternoon sp i wont be back on till monday ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh excitement!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Happy birthay to A (sorry i forgot how to spell ur name lol)

hello everyne else!!!!!!!!!!!!

i was in a down mood today getting a bfn but laura, ya just cheered me up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

xXx


----------



## jojo-m

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! wow thats amazing news! Guess coldsores are a sign after all! woop woop hope you have a great pg hun xxxx


----------



## Minimin

happy happy Birthday Aasirie!!!!

and :wohoo: again to Laura!! 

M2k- when are you testing?????

Ohh this is soo exciting!!!!!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Im not taking a preg test with me to disneyland so unless a mickey mouse shop sell them ill be testing monday :lol:

imagine that, a mickeymouse pregnancy test, if he has 1 ear its a bfn if 2 ears appear its a bfp, jesus i do overthink things :wacko:

xXx


----------



## confused27

laura congratsssssss im so happy for you huny :happydance: xxx

Aasirie happy birthday hun have a great day xxx


----------



## laura6914

:rofl: M2K those test would be fab. So much easier to read than all these faint lines and stuff. hope you have a fantastic time, I went there was i was younger and loved it. It was great. 

Girls do you mind if i stick around on here for a bit. I promis i wont mention pregnancy or anything, just dont want to leave as i can have it all taken away from me soooo easily. 

xxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Id love u to stay and i for one dont mind u mentioning ur little beany baby!!! :flower:


----------



## BellaBlu

Laura!! I don't know about the other girls but I know I would be upset if you DIDN'T stay. (at least for a lil while :blush:) This is a sisterhood here.. lol.. Stick around.. :flower:


----------



## BellaBlu

And if you ever DO decide to leave us :( at least come back and visit this thread.


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks guys!! 

M2K it would be cooler if it was BFP - smiley face and BFN - sad face!!!


----------



## laura6914

thanks girls, means a lot. Just feel like i belong here you know. 

i soooo cant be bothered to work today?

xxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:lol: yes it would!

im so tired i cud sleep for a week zZz 

It is going to take us 12 hours to get from here to disneyland by coach then euro tunnel, then we spend a whole day in the park saturday then travel back sunday for another 12 hours... is it worth it i hear u ask? Well yes because 2people dropped out so me and kian are filling in and we dont have to pay a thing because its already paid for and £200 smackeroonies for spending money :happydance:

but my god we are going to be absalutley exhausted!!! :coffee:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Laura dont go to wrk!!!!!!!!!!u must be to excited to work!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

when u telling OH? xXx


----------



## BellaBlu

Pshh, I'd be saying Frig work today. Tell them you're having your first bout of pregnancy sickness. haha. what a way to break it to em! :) :hugs: yes, How/When are you gonnna tell OH?!


----------



## laura6914

im alrready here and have to stay until 10 pm :sad2:

yeah i have told him, he was the first person i tol. he is over the moon. he knew i was anyway and i dont know how. Plus he had another dream i had a bump last night. Ive told my mom my nan and grand dad and my sister. :haha: thats it though, no one else until 12 weeks. 

My mom couldnt stop crying, she has seen me at my worst in this 2 yeras TTC and if it wasnt for her i would have given up a long time ago. She pulled me through it. 

xxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Laura do u think the cups helped then? and just think, u werent even going to try this month because ur H being away!
i forgot he had them dreams!!!!!!!!!! i had a dream i got my bfp but woke with a bfn my dreams suck :dohh:

what do u do work wise laura? i want a job, the last time i worked i just left school, but then i got diagnosed with cancer then getting pregnant i just eint had time!

im sitting here with a hot chocolate and malted chocolate biccies, u no the one with the cows on. ohh my they are gorgeous *munch munch*


----------



## laura6914

Yeah M2K i think they definitly helped. I think they are the reason i got my BFP. 
i think the fact that we were nt TTC this month helped to. Didnt even realised i had OVd until he had gone away again so the pressure had totally been taken off. We only used the SC so could practice for next month. 

I work for the police as a civilian investigator. Been here for 2 years and 2 months. Will be leaving though in July to move back up north. 
God hun, sorry to hear about the cancer. You fought through it though :hugs: 

xxx


----------



## Helly

Ooh M2K, those biccies are fab.

Laura you absolutely must stick around and I definately want to hear everything about your little bean! Im so pleased, im even chuffed for you that you saw those two lines as much as I am that you're pregnant ya know? If that makes sense? Those two amazing life changing lines are as much a thing to be celebrated as what is to come. So stick around, you have to will us on to our BFP's!


----------



## Aaisrie

Laura did you use preseed on them or anything like that or just as is?


----------



## laura6914

oh i will Helly hunny. i have never much such a great bunch of women who desrve anything less. I KNOW you will all be with me soon. It still doesnt seem real. 

I dont FEEL pregnant at all. And im so petrified the test ill do tomorrow will be BFN my whole world would just fall apart it really would.

xxx


----------



## laura6914

no pre seed at all Aasirie hunny. I have used that about a year ago and just didnt work for me at all. 

xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Ohhh i love t get into the police side of things! even been looking into it but if i get pregnant then theres no point right now :dohh:


Guess what ladies, i just been toilet because i thought AF had come but it was thick cm (sorry tmi) and when i wiped there was a tinge of blood, then i wiped again and another tinge of blood but wiped again and it had gone, shes on her way and shes gonna be early! just check cp its quite high but it is hard, i think im out guys but its ok because if she does turn up today at leaste i can go on the rides with my lil man at disney and let my hair down so it's all good!!! :flower:


----------



## yomo

laura6914 said:


> Yeah M2K i think they definitly helped. I think they are the reason i got my BFP.
> i think the fact that we were nt TTC this month helped to. Didnt even realised i had OVd until he had gone away again so the pressure had totally been taken off. We only used the SC so could practice for next month.
> 
> I work for the police as a civilian investigator. Been here for 2 years and 2 months. Will be leaving though in July to move back up north.
> God hun, sorry to hear about the cancer. You fought through it though :hugs:
> 
> xxx

Was it your first month using softcups babes?? x


----------



## laura6914

yeah yomo it ws my first month using them, and its definitly down to them i got my BFP. i took clomid last month and i didnt work so this month i thank the SC. 

M2K hunny glad your looking on the bright side but the CM is something i had yesterday and today. I feel soaked down there (sorry if TMI)
My CP is also low medium and closed so proves that cant really be taken into consideration cause its supposed to be high in pregnancy apparently. 

xxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Am i being stupid in thinking could it be implantation bleeding? :blush: it's only a tiny spots on tissue paper if i hadnt looked closely i wouldnt have known it was there...why do i do this to myself! :shrug:


----------



## mamaxm

LAURA!!! CONGRATULATIONS!! i'm so happy for you! you so deserve this. i've been in alot of threads where i've really felt jealous (but still happy for them, of course) when other ladies got their bfps, girls that were in their first or second cycle in trying and i was just gutted, but i am 100% jealous free and excited for you! i hope we get to be bump buddies soon! i hope you hang around in this thread for at least a little bit, we all want to hear all the details and line progressions! 
not going to take the adderall, i did some research and there has only been one recorded case of birth defects due to taking adderall in first tri but i would hate to be the second case.
stupid dog got in the trash this morning while i was asleep and dug out all the softcups, woke up to pee and caught her knawing on one! was so mad. but she's a basset hound and she's just bred for trouble so i guess i just need to keep the bathroom door shut :haha:


----------



## Razcox

Wow you guys move fast on this thread lol! AF id due tomorrow laura. And congrates on the :bfp: !


----------



## laura6914

M2K hunny it could definitly be implantation bleeding. Do you normally spot before AF. 

mamaxm thanks so much i still cant beleive it. Bless your dog thats quite funny. :rofl:
Ive never heard of that adderall what is it and whats it supposed to do?
xxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Iv never spotted before AF not so little as this anyway, it usually just turns up with cramps and all, but i have no cramping just backache headache and very tired? ohh i hate this malarky :lol:

she shuld be here by tonight if she is gonna show up!

what if it is implantin bleeding, ohh i need to get it out my head because i excite myself and it is usually for naff all! :shrug: 

razcox i rememer u from when i was TTC kaden! welcme hun! :hugs:


----------



## mamaxm

it's for ADD. without it i just laze about, can't seem to focus on anything and have very intrusive, scary thoughts.. horrible paranoia. but i think if it could cause any harm i don't want to use it.. i'm seeing mixed reviews though, some doctors took their patients off and some just put them on a lower dosage.. i think i may take a very low dosage, like 10mg a day. i don't know. once i found out i was pregnant, i would quit at that moment but it's hard when i'm doubting i am pregnant and feeling the effects of not taking it. ugh.


----------



## laura6914

M2K its sounding positive to my hunny im keeping everything crossed for you. Why dont you test again in the morning before you go paris?

Mamaxm, have you spoke to your Gp about it and got their opinions? May be worth a go. 

xxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

I think i might :lol: ill pst before i go :D xXx


----------



## Razcox

Mommy2Kian said:


> Iv never spotted before AF not so little as this anyway, it usually just turns up with cramps and all, but i have no cramping just backache headache and very tired? ohh i hate this malarky :lol:
> 
> she shuld be here by tonight if she is gonna show up!
> 
> what if it is implantin bleeding, ohh i need to get it out my head because i excite myself and it is usually for naff all! :shrug:
> 
> razcox i rememer u from when i was TTC kaden! welcme hun! :hugs:

Yep i though i recognised the name! had a little break but i'm back and still TTC number 1! :happydance:


----------



## laura6914

oh please do. ill be on in the morning whilst watching jeremy kyle as i do so please dont forget. lol. Oh its so exciting. :happydance: got everything crossed for you. (including my legs now) :haha:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Thankyou! and [email protected] kyle, i watch that to! it's pretty rubbish but one of them programs that u just have to watch! kinda like that new dating show "take me out" nor likey nor lighty! :lol:


----------



## laura6914

haha watching some of the stories on there makes my life feel sooo much beter :rofl: xxx


----------



## mamaxm

ugh until my insurance is sorted out i can't see them. i'm just going to try and stay away from it, as irritating as it is. i would much rather have a happy healthy baby and feel a little out of it. :)


----------



## Titi

This thread moves so fast I've missed soooooooooo much since Friday!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

So i woke up from areally bad sleep, went toilet, opened up a test and BAM!!!! She got me!!!!!!!!! :sad1: i am never ever going to believe my body again and screw symtom spotting!!!!!!!!!


On a good note, at leaste i can have fun with my son at disneyland, riding on all the rides! having a sneaky alcohol drink with my friends :thumbup:

im getting excited i think thats whats brought her on 3 days early :lol:

Anyway ladies heres to cycle 3 :flower:

due to ovulate 8-10th feb :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:
xXx


----------



## TTC4No3

Mommy2Kian said:


> So i woke up from areally bad sleep, went toilet, opened up a test and BAM!!!! She got me!!!!!!!!! :sad1: i am never ever going to believe my body again and screw symtom spotting!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> On a good note, at leaste i can have fun with my son at disneyland, riding on all the rides! having a sneaky alcohol drink with my friends :thumbup:
> 
> im getting excited i think thats whats brought her on 3 days early :lol:
> 
> Anyway ladies heres to cycle 3 :flower:
> 
> due to ovulate 8-10th feb :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:
> xXx


Sorry to hear hun; like u say at leat u'll be able to take full advantage of the rides at disneyland - hope u have loads of fun with your family!! And enjoy the alcohol hehe :D
I'm about to start cycle 5; sucks!! Really hope that # 3 will be your lucky one :dust: :dust: :dust: !!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

hey hun by the look of ur ticker ur still in with a chance? :dust: we leave at 12 i cant wait im so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! jus to see kian little face light up when we walk into disneyland park!!!!!!!!! im gonna spoil him rotton!:happydance:

Bella how u doing hun?

Laura has it sunk in yet? :happydance:

Aaiseri (srry fr spelling lol) howu doing hun?

titi ur dog is so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hop everyone else isok!!! xXx


----------



## TTC4No3

Mommy2Kian said:


> hey hun by the look of ur ticker ur still in with a chance?

think it's inevitable now sadly; :bfn:s on First Response, no symptoms, my temperatures are on my coverline and won't rise, and I'm getting my pre-period cramps which start 5 days before AF arrives; I actually think she might arrive a bit early at this rate lol.
Ah well; trying to be positive :) Looking at aromatherapy to try next cycle; nice massages with nice smelling oils sound good to me :thumbup:


----------



## Helly

Morning ladies!

Ah M2K, big hugs and fingers crossed for next cycle, you'll have a ball at Disney, I took James (3and a half) to Disney before Christmas as he absolutely loved it!

Got the superdrug ones, BFN last night, did an IC this morning and BFN but did an OPK and there is still LH there? Dont know why im not letting it go this month, oh and I have a cold sore this morning :D


----------



## TTC4No3

Helly said:


> did an OPK and there is still LH there? Dont know why im not letting it go this month, oh and I have a cold sore this morning :D

oooh; all sounds like good signs!! exciting; especially after laura's coldsores hehe; FX!!!


----------



## Helly

Ah thanks TTC4, but surely if Im getting BFN's on CD26 Im out?


----------



## TTC4No3

Helly said:


> Ah thanks TTC4, but surely if Im getting BFN's on CD26 Im out?

do u know how many dpo u are?


----------



## Helly

No idea, I totally ballsed up my charting this month, though Im guessing it was around 13 days a go, but with not charting I may have not ovulated at all!


----------



## Aaisrie

Link us to your chart helly!!

*hugs* M2K, you have Bellablu and I to keep you company, this will be our month!!! I'm so sorry this happened


----------



## Mommy2Kian

It's not fair, i want a coldsaw!!! :rofl: !!!

Thanks ladies xXx:hugs:


----------



## BellaBlu

:happydance: Good morning all my beautiful girls! I'm doing amazing today, DH came home early from work and woke me up with kisses. Gotta love it. :) Yes M2k We'll keep you company. FEBRUARY is our month! Have a blast on your trip! I don't know about you girls but DH and I might as well be one person this month, we won't be detached much. lol :haha: It's gonna be a good day today. AF is finally all the way gone, I hate that last day because it's always spotting and I can't tell if she's fully gone or not. :shrug:


----------



## Aaisrie

Eugh I know what you mean Bella! Well last night when my best friend was coming round for a girlie night, she turned up and said she was doing the cake thing and to turn the light out and sit down and don't move. She went into the kitchen and the next thing my OH appeared out of the kitchen with a muffin with a candle in it!!! Lovely surprise :D So Patricia left, and Chris and I had a lovely evening chilling (I actually typed children.... freudian slip?!) out and.... other stuff ;)


----------



## laura6914

morning all, 

M2K so sorry the witch got you hunny. At least you can enjor disney land now with the little one :happydance:

TTc sorry it ws BFN hunny.

Helly, i dont an OPK the day before yesterday and it was quite dark. Then i got my BFP the nxt day. Hang in there. my chart says i didnt implant until 11 DPO so it may still be to early for you to test. Just give it a few more days. 

xxxx


----------



## laura6914

sorry i missed a few posts there. morning Belle and aaisrie. glad AF has gone Belle.

xxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Well im all packed and booked taxi for 12:00 :happydance:

ive told OH to get as much rest as possible all next week cus the week after,he eint gonna no whats hit him!!! :rofl:

im just cooking me and kian some bacon, egg, beans mushrooms and sausage with toast to fill us up before we go ohhh it smelling luurrrvly!!! 

it seems a life time away untill the end of feb!!!!!!!!!!! im glad i got u lovelies to keep my mind occupied!!! :flower:


----------



## laura6914

oh M2K you have made me hungry. lol. 

Hav a fantastic time, and poor OH :rofl: he is going to be shattered. lol. 

xxx


----------



## BellaBlu

Aww :) That sounds delish M2k! Laura :hugs: thanks honey! Aaisrie- Awe, that is too sweet :) :flower: I'm glad you had an enjoyable Birthday then!

What is a freudian slip? I've read that in a few other posts. :dohh:... Sorry if that sounds dumb i've just never heard it before! =]


----------



## Minimin

M2K- hope you have a blast this weekend! 

Laura I am still :wohoo: for you!

Am tired and grumpy this morning. As I put in todays temperatures into FF It gave me some cross hairs which tells me I am 3dpo and my CBFM 2nd day peak puts me at 2dpo... Interesting. I am also concerned my temps havent really risen much for being post ovulation. Can some of you ladies have a look- I use Medhelp over FF but have posted both links

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/297e7f/ttc.png

https://www.medhelp.org/user_trackers/show/104907?personal_page_id=863234

Need to get motivated so off to do some exercise- hope you ladies are having a lovely Friday! xx


----------



## laura6914

minimi hunny i tried to view your FF chart and it just shows your ticker. my temps after OV for 3 days werent high at all so dont let that worry you. Have a look at my chart, the link is through my ticker. 

thanks darling. Still hasnt sunk in yet to be honest. AF would have been due Tuesday o wont be settled until i have got passed that to be honest. lol. bokked in the Drs on the 10th so think it will be moe real then to. lol. 

xxx


----------



## Minimin

Hey Laura- I did have a look at your chart- I have the same type of rise- I hope it keeps rising like yours did! 

Can you try the ticker again at the end of my signature babe?

I bet Tuesday cant come around fast enough!I am off to Egypt next Saturday and I want to test before I go. THough getting a BFN at 9-10dpo wont be unusual- I am wondering whether it is better to take some tests with me??? I guess if :witch: comes with me on holiday :cry: I can console myself with all the sauna, jacuzzi, steam rooms I want. My pregnancy in December I went to a Spa place at around 9dpo and was so scared- did enter steam and sauna places but had to leave as I was worried what it would do. As it turns out I had a MC on the 9th of Dec so I am sure it may have had something to do with it... you'll notice my temp was high and then after the 28th (spa date) it went down :(

Ok so i am over analysing everything and the 2ww has just begun.. arrggh
Thanks again Laura!

Minimin


----------



## Helly

Will try to work out how to link to my chart, but I warn you the info is embarrasingly patchy!

Just checked my CP and its high (now I know what high is!) and open, I guess Im out, surely it would be closed. Ah sod it, Im just going to wait it out now I think, onwards to next cycle, Im going to add conceive plus this next month I reckon.

Bella - couldnt work out how to explain it so I will leave it to good old wiki https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freudian_slip x


----------



## laura6914

minimi uny i have had a lok, obviously not enugh data yet but its looking sooo good. looks like my 3 days after OV. yeah hun 9-10 DPO is wayyyy to early to be testing. I would take some tests on holiday with you. And if the witch comes like you say you can enjoy your holiday wth all the alcohol you like :happydance: fingers crossed you get your BFP though. 
I went Egypt in 2008, absolutly beautiful country, went snorkelling it was amazing. so beautiful. 

xxx


----------



## Minimin

DH and I need the break- not just with 5months of ttc and 2 pregnancies and nothing to show for it- other than my now psychotic behaviour LOL! DH has had additional rotten luck since the NY turned too with some dodgy skin infection on his leg :(

Never been to Egypt before- we are heading to Taba Heights which isnt that popular at the moment. I know they do scuba diving so I am hoping to try that- but scared as I cant swim too well and have a phobia about putting my head under water!

How are you today? are you working later?


----------



## Helly

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/af76c

That might work, sorry about the appalling lack of info.


----------



## Helly

Oh and Ive had tons of CM as well, it sounds alot like what Mommy2Kian had the past few days.


----------



## laura6914

you will have a fantastic time Minimi hunny. Its grat i didnt want to come home. i went to sharmel sheik it was fab. 
Im doing ok, feeling sick now nd then but apart from that i feel normal. done a cler blue digi this morning to confirm it so feeling more secure now. lol.

Helly your signs and cp are looking really good to be honest. i have creamy CM. more than normal but not an abundance of it. :wacko:

xxx


----------



## Helly

Ah thanks Laura, what do you think about the fact that Im sure my cervix is open though and its definately gotten so much higher than yesterday? Im going to do this charting stuff properly next month!


----------



## laura6914

you need to check it the same time every day else you dont get a real picture of what its doing. Mine is still low, soft and closed at the moment but a few days ago it was high, medium and not quite closed and not quite open. 

you still have a few days to go yet hun. have you tested yet? i cant remember?

xxx


----------



## Helly

Ive peed on an unhealthy number of sticks, including one where I swear I could see something but OH couldnt and was a little worried about me lol. Everything else has been BFN, I will cling on to the hope of my coldsore for a few days I guess!

Hope things are sinking in for you a bit today x


----------



## laura6914

hun coldsore were my sign, i think your in wth a good chance. M first test was s faint i dont think anyone else would have seen it. even the FRER today is faint so dont loose hope. 

Yeah it has a little. had major wave of sickness from the smell of the tumble dryer this morning. :wacko: no idea what that was about. i had to wrap my scarf round my face to switch it off. :rofl:

xxx


----------



## Helly

Haha, tumble dryer smell, well thats a bit nuts! Look forward to the cravings, mine was ice and it had to be McDonalds ice.

Is it really sad that when I woke up this morning and saw I had a coldsore I thought "woohoo, Laura had a coldsore, I hope I get two of them!" :d


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Laura! Smelling tumble dryers making you sick- fantastic sign honey!!

Helly I hope you get another Coldsore..

How how weird was this post! :rofl:


----------



## laura6914

rofl:

helly, fingers crossed you get another one. I hope they are signs for you chick. 

Minimi, no idea what its about. :wacko: its my excuse to get out of doing the washing and drying for the next 9 months though :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Helly

Ha Min, brill post. Thats the most depressing yet fantastic thing ive seen wished on 2 people :D

Laura - by order of me (my qualifications are studied midwifery for years in my own time and champion googler) you absolutely must not do the washing, there ya go! :D

Oh and TMI I know, but ive got way too much CM going on, way more than normal. Still high, definately softer and maybe partially open? I know closed but dont really know how open is open.


----------



## yomo

Hi Ladies, 

How are you all? Laura have you stopped dancing around? 

Hope you have a great break M2K 

Minimin- you are only a couple of days behind me i have brought some First response tests that you can use 6 days b4 your period! i am going to give them a go in the morning.

x


----------



## laura6914

helly, i have been told. im going to print this page off to show the OH. :rofl:

helly, im convinced your pregnant hun. i have shed loads of the stuff its gross. and i mean lllloooooaaaaads!!!!!!
xxx


----------



## Helly

Yomo good luck! If you read the back of the first response tests you'll see the actual percentage of people who get a BFP 6 days before, so dont worry if you dont!

Thanks Laura, I dont know what to think this month, the BFN's are doing my head in, my cervix being open has upset me but my boobs are still sore and im so bloody tired and all this CM and weirdly I fell asleep last night and my OH went downstairs, he came up an hour later and woke me up cos I was so sweaty he wondered what had happened, I never ever get sweaty in bed, im the most pathetically cold person I know!


----------



## Razcox

Gerr rant and smile for stamping foot! AF is toying with me!!! Yesterday i was sure she was on her way today the day AF is due and nothing . . . . The cramps have stopped and CM is back to yellowish with CP being quite high. The thing is though my temps are low WTF is going on GERRRRRRRRRRR :hissy:


----------



## laura6914

its sounding good to be. my boobs were really sore last week, they still are now but not half as bad. they look like an A-Z aswell with all the veins on them its horrid. lol. 

When is AF due and when are you going to test again?

xxx


----------



## Minimin

Sorry Razcox! I feel your frustration :hugs:

Helly and Laura- did you have this- weird twinges around your womb area that then tweaks down to your VJayjay? I think I had this with my MC pregnancy :(
I know I am only 3dpo- is it too early?

Minimin


----------



## Minimin

Oh jees- just checked my journal and chart for last month and I was getting these twinges around 3-6dpo :(


----------



## laura6914

yeah minimi i had it a few days ago. just got aching hips and a heavy crampy feeling in my belly now. Looking good though :happydance:

yomo, yeah just about hun. Still nervous and will be testing for the next three weeks to make sure they are getting darker. lol. 

xxx


----------



## Helly

Laura - Im not sure since coming off the pill ive had a 28 day, 27 day, 24 day and 35 day cycle so ive added them together and divided by 4 to get a 28.5 day average. Which should mean Im due on Monday the 1st but obviously cant be sure.

Ah Min - maybe those twinges mean pregnancy, not necessarily MC?

Raz - that sucks, but the main thing is no AF! Maybe test in the morning?


----------



## Helly

OK so just to prove I have no clue what Im doing, cervix is high medium and closed, closed??? Oh god I thought I was of average intelligence :wacko: :shrug:


----------



## laura6914

helly hunny your cervix changes position through out the day thats why you need to check it at the same time everyday to establish a pattern. lol. 

well if monday comes and goes with no AF FXd, then may be try another test. Oh i hope you girls come and join me soon. 

xxx


----------



## Helly

Yeah Laura, I figured it may have moved from earlier, but surely it doesnt open and close in the day? Im going to only check it at bedtime from now on!


----------



## Nessicle

Since I got my positive opk today I'm bd'ing tonight and Sunday and going to use my softcup tonight wooo hooo!! I'm so excited to be ov'ing! 

Ok ladies - if I put this soft cup in as soon we've bd do I bend my knees or stand up or what? 

also I know this is TMI but if you want a number 2, could the bearing down dislodge the softcup?


----------



## laura6914

I have no idea hunn but if its closed now thats goo. I tend to do mine in the evening to when im all relaxed. Ive stopped doing it now though. Too scared to case any damage. lol. 

xxx


----------



## makeithappen

oooh excited excited excited!!! i just ordered my softcups!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hope they work for me! :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## laura6914

nessicle, get :sex: :happydance: i never went for a number 2 with them in for that reason. And when you have put it in, keep laying down for 1/2 an hour as you would normally do and then you are fine to get up and walk about, it will keep it all in there. 
Good luck

makeithappen, i hope they do chick. Best invention ever if you ask me. :happydance: Good luck. 

xxx


----------



## Minimin

Nessicle- I use them straight after :sex: I lay down horizontally and put them in. It should go in nice and easy! as we normally :sex: in the evening- I have only ever got up to go for a number 1- Though- they sit behind your pubic bone and so bearing down when you are going for a numbr 2 shouldn't push it out at all. Hope that helps and good luch- roll on BDthon!!!

Makeithappen- hello and welcome!!!! When are you planning on using them?

Minimin


----------



## Nessicle

laura6914 said:


> nessicle, get :sex: :happydance: i never went for a number 2 with them in for that reason. And when you have put it in, keep laying down for 1/2 an hour as you would normally do and then you are fine to get up and walk about, it will keep it all in there.
> Good luck
> 
> makeithappen, i hope they do chick. Best invention ever if you ask me. :happydance: Good luck.
> 
> xxx

Thanks Laura, I'll slot it in when OH goes to the bathroom to erm clean up lol, I don't want any :spermy: to fall out ha ha


----------



## Nessicle

Minimin said:


> Nessicle- I use them straight after :sex: I lay down horizontally and put them in. It should go in nice and easy! as we normally :sex: in the evening- I have only ever got up to go for a number 1- Though- they sit behind your pubic bone and so bearing down when you are going for a numbr 2 shouldn't push it out at all. Hope that helps and good luch- roll on BDthon!!!
> 
> Makeithappen- hello and welcome!!!! When are you planning on using them?
> 
> Minimin

thank you! 

Do you lose any :spermy: when you lay horizontally? Sorry for TMI but when I lay flat some comes out lol and don't want to lose any valuable :spermy: he he he


----------



## Nessicle

makeithappen said:


> oooh excited excited excited!!! i just ordered my softcups!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hope they work for me! :wohoo: :happydance:

Good luck makeithappen! :dust:


----------



## Minimin

Nesscle- If I fee a 'dribble' I kinda use the sc to scoop it up and then insert it! :rofl: is there no end to the shameless information I can share.


----------



## makeithappen

thanks girls!!!!!!!

im only on cd2 & i dont ov until cd23 so i have a while yet :haha: im just getting prepared lol! i cant believe the success with these! its amazing! i def do 'leak' _alot_ after :sex: even if i lie with my legs against the wall for 30mins lol! im feeling really good about these! 

oh & congrats all you girls who have got your :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Minimin said:


> Nesscle- If I fee a 'dribble' I kinda use the sc to scoop it up and then insert it! :rofl: is there no end to the shameless information I can share.

lol I feel like that ha ha ha but hey without people like you willing to share with people where would be hey?! 

:thumbup:

so: lay horizontal after :sex:, scoop with cup, squeeze, insert, hook over pelvic bone, lay for 30 mins before getting up and moving around.....

think I got it kids :happydance:


----------



## Minimin

:wohoo: Get to it girl and lets see that :bfp: soon!


----------



## Nessicle

he he he still at work skiiving at the moment lol off to the supermarket after work with OH then home time for dinner and :sex: wooo hooo!!


----------



## laura6914

Nessicle said:


> Minimin said:
> 
> 
> Nesscle- If I fee a 'dribble' I kinda use the sc to scoop it up and then insert it! :rofl: is there no end to the shameless information I can share.
> 
> lol I feel like that ha ha ha but hey without people like you willing to share with people where would be hey?!
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> so: lay horizontal after :sex:, scoop with cup, squeeze, insert, hook over pelvic bone, lay for 30 mins before getting up and moving around.....
> 
> think I got it kids :happydance:Click to expand...


See perfect hunny, your a natural. I was the same as minimi, scoop up the leakage. lol. 
The Soft cups are amazing. Ill use them straight away next time. xx


----------



## Aaisrie

#2 shouldn't dislodge it but it may move it slightly - I'm guessing here, never tried it - because I remember reading some girls bear down slightly in order to make it easier to remove and I'm almost sure it suggests that on the video too SO just watch in case!


----------



## yomo

Helly said:


> Yomo good luck! If you read the back of the first response tests you'll see the actual percentage of people who get a BFP 6 days before, so dont worry if you dont!
> 
> Thanks Laura, I dont know what to think this month, the BFN's are doing my head in, my cervix being open has upset me but my boobs are still sore and im so bloody tired and all this CM and weirdly I fell asleep last night and my OH went downstairs, he came up an hour later and woke me up cos I was so sweaty he wondered what had happened, I never ever get sweaty in bed, im the most pathetically cold person I know!

Thanks, i think you might be right, just took at look at the percentages, think i might leave it till Monday to save dissapointment! Every month i just wait for the :witch: to arrive but this month since 4dpo i have been having pains loads of white cm i have come out in spots on my chest, i am really tired, i am like you a normally cold person but i have had to have the fan on today, i have also had a lot of headaches... oh and i am really thirsty!! 

I have a good feeling about this one, when are you going to test? how long is your normal cycle?

x


----------



## laura6914

i have a really good feeling about sme of you girls.

Hope to see a few BFPs over the next few days :happydance:

xxx


----------



## BellaBlu

:wohoo: Have a great weekend ladies. We're gonna play some cards and have a few drinks.. Not OV yet so might as well take advantage of my time ;) 

LOL at some of the comments, you girls are crazy. No wonder we all get along so well, we're all shameless! :lol: 

A law to live by with softcups ... "Scoop, but don't poop!" 

it's automatic comedy!


----------



## laura6914

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Belle you are halerious!!!!!!


----------



## TTC4No3

BellaBlu said:


> "Scoop, but don't poop!"

lmao!! :thumbup:


----------



## BellaBlu

:lol: sorry, that was a bit outta line but it WAS funny :hugs:

Have a wonderful weekend my lovely girls!

Sometimes I wish I could just scoop you all up and we could have a tea party. 

I don't even like tea much, but I know we would have a hayday if we were all in the same room! :D


----------



## shareema

Just received my softcups, will give it a go this cycle.


----------



## TTC4No3

shareema said:


> Just received my softcups, will give it a go this cycle.

Hope they'll help u with that :bfp: :D Don't forget to post your testing date https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...l-testing-thread-2010-4-bfps.html#post4061299 :D


----------



## Minimin

Bellablu- you made me laff me pants off! :thumbup:


----------



## Helly

Yomo - I have no idea, im taking 28 days as a lucky guess, which means Im due AF is due Monday.

Just had a sliver of blood mixed with CM and some really really low (almost in vjayjay) aches, so maybe late implantation which would explain the BFN's? Or AF is on her way early. Guess I might know by morning. Laura you tested the day after your implantation dip didnt you?

Bella, thats hilarious! You're right if we were in the room together it would be the most hilarious, wrong, TMI conversation ever!


----------



## Nessicle

well i've got my softcup in lol!! me and OH :sex: earlier this evening! I think it's in right!! I laid down straight after and slid it in straight down, had a feel when i put it in and it's in place behind my pelvic bone and i can't feel it so does that mean it's in the right place?


----------



## laura6914

:happydance: its in the right place hun. If you cant feel it and your not leaking you have got it in right. :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Minimin

:wohoo: Nessicle!! Sounds like you have it all in the right place!


----------



## laura6914

girls im cramping, not good :sad2:

xxx


----------



## Minimin

laura6914 said:


> girls im cramping, not good :sad2:
> 
> xxx


What kind of cramping honey? :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

I had cramps when I was preg with DD, and a lot of people get it. Try not to get too stressed it is normal to get cramps in early pregnancy
*hugs*
FXed for you Laura


----------



## laura6914

thanks aaisrie, they have eased off today. it felt as though AF was going to come any minute. scared to hell out of me. not nice.

My tests dont seem to be getting darker either. should i be worried. im sorry to talk about all this on here just have no one else to ask. 

xxx


----------



## yomo

Morning, 

How are we? 

Laura, try not to worry it's normal what day you on? x


----------



## Minimin

Laura- which brand of tests are you using? I think if you had a faint line to begin with it can take a while to get up which means it may take a while to be able to see the 'darkness' come. I have everything crossed for you :hugs: and am glad the cramps were not the stupid :witch: on her way!
Sending you lots of love.
Minimin


----------



## Nessicle

morning all! well took the softcup out when I got up this morning - fingers crossed it's helped as much as it can! going to :sex: tomorrow too and use another softcup! My temp has gone up from 97.7 to 97.8 this morning. What does that mean? 

Laura how are you feeling?


----------



## laura6914

thanks girls im using internet id stream tests. i done a FRER which was a fint posivite, well not that faint and a clear blue digi which said pregnant 1-2. think im over reacting lol. 

im 15 DPO today and CD26 of a 28 day cycle. 

xxx

tanks girls id be lost without you all


----------



## laura6914

nessicle hun, you temp can sometimes fluctuate a little. it may also mean that you have OVd, are you using FF

Im feeling ok thank you hun for asking. threw up this morning and struggled to get out of bed but apart from that im ok. feel like the same old me. lol. 

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

laura6914 said:


> nessicle hun, you temp can sometimes fluctuate a little. it may also mean that you have OVd, are you using FF
> 
> Im feeling ok thank you hun for asking. threw up this morning and struggled to get out of bed but apart from that im ok. feel like the same old me. lol.
> 
> xxx

ooh i hope it means I've ov'd! I can feel a :bfp: coming on he he ! this 2ww is going to be torture!! 

Glad you're feeling a little better just take it easy and rest up as much as you can, and eat some ginger biscuits! :hugs: xxx


----------



## laura6914

ooohhh fingers crossed you get it hun. The Soft cups are a miracle. Clomid didnt work for me but they did now that says something. 

xxx


----------



## yomo

laura6914 said:


> nessicle hun, you temp can sometimes fluctuate a little. it may also mean that you have OVd, are you using FF
> 
> Im feeling ok thank you hun for asking. threw up this morning and struggled to get out of bed but apart from that im ok. feel like the same old me. lol.
> 
> xxx

I think you can defo say that you are as my hubby says preggo! you take it easy babes feet up..... but don't rest ya fingers lol

I really hope i am joining you this month, had another temp rise this morning i am on day 22 8dpo x


----------



## laura6914

thats great news yomo huny, lets hope those temps continue to rise and you get you BFP in te next week or so. :happydance:

xx


----------



## BellaBlu

:happydance: Good morning ladies. Laura so glad that the cramps subsided, like the other girls said, ALOT of women get AF cramps after they've gotten their BFP's, it's totally normal. Just don't stress too much on it. Happy Ladies make healthy babies ;) Having your first bout of morning sickness huh? Awee. Only HERE would that be something exciting. lol

Yomo honey, I hope this is your month too! Temp rise is good :thumbup: ..


----------



## Aaisrie

Laura if it came up on a CB digi you are DEF preg! They are notorious for not showing a BFP until later on as they are not as sensitive, one of my friends didn't get a digi reading until she was 6 weeks!


----------



## yomo

BellaBlu said:


> :happydance: Good morning ladies. Laura so glad that the cramps subsided, like the other girls said, ALOT of women get AF cramps after they've gotten their BFP's, it's totally normal. Just don't stress too much on it. Happy Ladies make healthy babies ;) Having your first bout of morning sickness huh? Awee. Only HERE would that be something exciting. lol
> 
> Yomo honey, I hope this is your month too! Temp rise is good :thumbup: ..

Oh thanks sweetie, very sweet of you, normally i wouldn't get excited after 4 years of trying i don't even normally think of testing i just wait for the :witch:to come along but something feels diffrent this time! 

If i am then softcups get a :thumbup:as it's also my first month using them.

When are you due to ovulate? x


----------



## Nessicle

well I'm planning to :sex: tomorrow should I also do it tonight or is it best to leave it another night to let the :spermy: build up? I have a good feeling about the sofcup :bfp:'s this month!! xx


----------



## mamaxm

i agree.. clearblue digi can be trusted! :) so happy for you laura, you deserve this. 
i however am not feeling very good about this cycle, it's been a weird one for me. haven't symptom spotted, haven't been on bnb nearly as much.. i've really already come to terms that i'm not pregnant! i think it's because i realized my lp is somewhere between 9 and 11 days, i got three +opks in a row so i'm not sure which day i o'd. i had o pains.. horrible ones the first day i took an opk but i doubt they would come up + if i already o'd. think i'm just going to wait out this cycle and start taking b6 vits for my lp. of course it's not over till the witch shows but i just have a feeling!


----------



## HippyMumma23

Congratulations Laura. xxxx Im on CD2 now but will be using my softcup this cycle.


----------



## Nessicle

my temp has gone up again to 97.10 farenheit today. it was 97.8 yesterday and the day before, what does this mean? that ov has now occurred?


----------



## Aaisrie

link me to your chart Ness :)


----------



## Minimin

:wohoo: to your clearblue digi! RESULT!!! How are you feelign today laura?

My temps aren't really rising- 36.32 though I did feel cold this morning when the heating hadnt come on- I did the temp again around an hour later when heating was on and it had gone up to 36.42. Took the former as I dont want to kid myself.

Had some weird creamy CM yesterday but that was just once when I was on the loo. Slighty tender boobs but nothing else. I am moody! LOL- Dh would say thats me normally- but I feel I am more sensitive and feeling sad/low. Could have been the Reflexology I had done yesterday :shrug:

hope you ladies are enjoying your Sunday and chillaxing!

Minimin


----------



## yomo

Hi, 

How is everyone feeling today? My temp fell today and i have a really have a bad pain my right side.


----------



## ablacketer

not sure whats going on, I am still having ov type cramping but just on the left side (Im pretty sure thats the side that OVed this time.) is that good? Im 3dpo.


----------



## Titi

Hi Angel-

I seem to have OV like pains a LOT lately-all times in my cycle. No idea what that could mean. 

I have a really weird itchy/tingly pain in my left BB-since last night. It is driving me crazy as its on the inside-not like a scratch outside thing. NOTHING else going on except temps a little high.


----------



## Nessicle

Aaisrie said:


> link me to your chart Ness :)

Hi Hun sorry for the late reply - manic day with ikea then family! 

Just on my iPhone at the minute but will upload my chart later on - only been charting 5 days though x


----------



## Aaisrie

Tis grand Ness, it's only because you were saying about possible O :)

Well my DD hasn't been sick today!! YAY I just gave her some toast and she also had a fruit pot today and still not sick! FXed that's the end of it :D


----------



## BellaBlu

Hey girls.. Hope you are all doing well today. :hugs:..
I'm heading to bed shortly, I had too much fun last night and ended up spending quality time with the couch and H20 all day today. :dohh: Definitely won't be having THAT much fun again for awhile. 

On the plus side I'm starting to feel less like I got hit by a train.. so that's good. ;) 

Doing a kidney and liver 'detox' tomorrow and ready to get back on the TTC train.. :flower:


----------



## Aaisrie

Awww Bella!! I hope you are fully recovered and detoxed tomorrow!! *hugs*


----------



## Minimin

Awww bless Bella! Hope you feel better for tomorrow- Roll on detox!
:hugs:


----------



## mamaxm

had some light sharp pains today.. this morning, i'm currently 6dpo. they were short and sharp, maybe implantation but felt a little low. nothing else. still convinced i'm not pregnant, really just got on to check on my girls and see if there were any new softcup bfps! have really been enjoying relaxing during this 2ww for the first time, went hiking today and took my basset to the dog park.
*just looked at my ticker.. 6dpo and 6 days till testing. pathetic!


----------



## Helly

Morning ladies!

Well I think AF is due to today and still nothing but BFN's, though FF is saying im due on Wednesday? Ive started temping from this morning though so I should have a good set of data for next month. Hope I come on today, id love a 28 day cycle!

Hope you're OK Laura, hope your head is better Bella! :D


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:wohoo:im back!!! had a looovely time, :thumbup: i eint read all the threads ill be here all day reading :lol: hope i eint missed to much!!

cd 4 now she shud leave by tomorrow yay! time to get jiggy pretty soon :flower:

hope u are are all ok!


----------



## Aaisrie

Welcome back M2K! I'm glad you had a nice time :D I'm up to CD8 today, I'm at the brown gooey ending too LOL TMI?? hahahaha


----------



## Helly

Hey ladies, Im on CD1 now...

But hey, I had a 28 day cycle, that has to be a good thing! Onwards and upwards! This cycle Im adding conceive plus and proper charting x


----------



## BellaBlu

Thanks girls! I feel brand new today :hugs: Welcome back M2K! Glad to hear you had an awesome time. I'm ready to see some BFP's in here.. Aaisrie :thumbup: almost time to get back in the game then huh? :D Helly- It would be nice to have a 28, hope it shows up if that's what you're rooting for! :flower: Mamaxm~ Glad you're able to relax ;) Hang in there.. only 6 more days!


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm so ready Bella!!! My OH told me he has a gut feeling this is my month - that's totally out of character for him. He doesn't like talking about O, SC, temping, nothing he finds it really clinical and says it takes away from what we're actually doing. He's fine with me doing it, he just doesn't want me to tell him about it. So he actually ASKED me when I'm due to O this month - totally weird! I'm really hoping this is my month!


----------



## BellaBlu

Wow! :) That's awesome honey :hugs: I know what you mean about the OH/DH's not wanting to know about it, and if it is out of character for him, that's even better. He must really feel that! Now I'M super excited for you. Can't wait till it's time to test :flower: My "OV" BD rampage starts tomorrow. i decided that we'll do it every day from the 2-9th. That way there's no chance I'll miss it :)


----------



## Aaisrie

woooooooo I just have to get my OH down here for a week!!!


----------



## Helly

Oh Aaisirie thats lovely, its great that he's getting involved and that he has a gut feeling!

Well im feeling a little better now that ive been on my online shopping spree, i've bought:
3 month subscription to FF.
Conceive Plus
More OPK's.
24 softcups.

Cant beat a bit of retail therapy. FF is giving me dates of 11th, 12th, 13th and 14th for fertile days with 14th being OV day. Slight snag being I am at his mums on the 13th. Ah well, hope she has ear plugs :D


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh thanks Helly - that reminds me I need more OPKs! lol


----------



## Nessicle

I've just bought some 10miu pregnancy tests from accessdiagnostics.com! feel better now ha ha 

anyone noticed that their 'reward' coupon code never seems to work??


----------



## Aaisrie

I never got a reward coupon?! I just ordered OPKs from them lol they will have a sudden influx of orders all caused by Helly haha


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha Helly keeping them in business ;) 

They emailed me with confirmation of my order and it said as a thank you if I typed in 'reward' at the checkout i would get a 5% discount but everytime you put it in it says it expired on 30/11/2009 but they keep bloomin sending it!!


----------



## Helly

Yeah I tried loads of coupon codes and nothing worked, meanies :(


----------



## Nessicle

lol think they're just teasing us!


----------



## Aaisrie

Mine didn't say that!! Even more no fair! I didn't even get a non-working coupon!


----------



## Nessicle

lol don't worry hun - you're not missing anything


----------



## Aaisrie

If I had a non-working coupon I would be emailing them to ask them to take the 5% off because their coupon didn't work!


----------



## Nessicle

I did but they never got back to me the a-holes!! They did give me free delivery for the own brand 10miu pg tests though - it's free delivery on own brand tests and Zestica lube!


----------



## Helly

haha this place cracks me up, you couldnt get these conversations anywhere.

So I have this cervical mucus, is this a taboo subject? Nooooo, what was the consistency? What colour was it? Was there shedloads?

So my hubby just did his thing and now im shoving a big plastic ring up there, is it rude to talk about this? Nooooooo, have you got it in far enough? did you lace it with lube?

Love it, TMI at its finest and most open. I think you're all fab! x


----------



## Nessicle

hahahhaha I agree Helly - cracks me up too the conversations we all have on here lol! 

nothing is TMI on here - which is why I sometimes wonder bothering to put "sorry for TMI" :rofl: x


----------



## Minimin

Nessicles and Helly- I agree- we are over the TMI barrier- There isnt one with us.
Love it though- where else would we go and get all our information we need?
:hugs: to the TMI ladies!


----------



## Nessicle

Minimin said:


> Nessicles and Helly- I agree- we are over the TMI barrier- There isnt one with us.
> Love it though- where else would we go and get all our information we need?
> :hugs: to the TMI ladies!

Ha ha ha I love that "the TMI ladies" :happydance:

I could sit here all day and describe my twinges, aches, pains, cm, cp, how it feels and looks down there :rofl:

:hugs:


----------



## 4everhopefull

ok, hi girls, i got probably the most random q in the world...here goes.....i have incompitent cervix, and was wondering weather using a softcup after bd would make this worse???? or would it not affect it? silly q maybe but hay i gotta ask! lol:hugs:


----------



## laura6914

hey grls havent been on in a few days as the OH is home and we are spending time togeter. Ill catch up more tomorrow when im at work as the comp is quicker there to. lol.

hope you are all well. any good news yet from anyone?

xx

xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Awww check out the ticker Laura!! You have no idea how much I smile everytime I see "Laura's preg" in here :D Makes me so happy!!

Yea I agree about the tmi, it's like we say TMI but we don't really mean it!! I'm gonna email them now because I just got the email through, I'm gonna say my friend gave me the code but it didn't work - see if they reply.... hmmm


----------



## Helly

Hi 4everhopefull, not sure how it would effect it, though as it shouldnt actually touch the cervix it shouldnt do any harm. It just kind of suctions to the vaginal walls up at the top near the cervix. Hope that helps.

"TMI ladies" - love it!


----------



## Nessicle

4everhopefull said:


> ok, hi girls, i got probably the most random q in the world...here goes.....i have incompitent cervix, and was wondering weather using a softcup after bd would make this worse???? or would it not affect it? silly q maybe but hay i gotta ask! lol:hugs:

i don't think it could hurt hun!! it'll keep the :spermy: where it needs to be!


----------



## Helly

OK so here's one for your eyes only ladies...

Last week I kept saying I couldnt work out if my cervix was open or closed, well gross as it is I was in the bath tonight and as it was CD1 I thought I would find out lol. So I checked and thought i guess it might be a tiny bit open but not much, then just moved my finger slightly back and theres a great big hole :D :D My god, Im 28 and I am only just discovering this. If we couple it with the fact I spent years thinking my cervix was a bit of pooh protruding through the wall I really am more dim than I can give myself credit for :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL I felt mine for the first time right before AF came this time, mine sits really high and I can never reach it but I was able to and I freaked out and called my friend because I didn't know what it was and she was like "I think that's your cervix honey" LOL Even now AF just finished I can only feel the very bottom edge of it


----------



## Helly

Haha, brill, you phoned a friend lol. Now I feel a little better, thanks!


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL the things we do!! I don't know how to tell if mine's open or closed although I know mine might always be a little open with already having my DD


----------



## Nessicle

AhahahaHAHAhahahahaha Helly!! I would think that too cos I haven't properly felt my cervix either! Felt something today when checking my cm like a small hole but it didn't feel very open! Don't know how it feels at other times of the monh though so nothing to compare lol!


----------



## BellaBlu

TMI ladies huh. :lol: .. Hilarious!

So talk about awkward moment..
DH and I were relaxing after supper and expecting company (his Boss's wife!)..
He kept pestering me wanting sex, and I kept telling him "no, not now.. they'll show up as soon as we start" .. Sooo finally 8 p.m. rolls around and I finally give up. So we're doing our thing and *RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIING* Hello doorbell. Imagine my dismay. Trying to yank clothes on and mop the sweat off my face. DH Got up and answered it.. while I come out of the bedroom lookin all crazy. Not only was it his wife.. but also DH's boss..

LOVELY! :dohh: i could've died.. it was sooo obvious.


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL Bella - I'm sure they do it too so I wouldn't worry!! I hate those moments though!!


----------



## BellaBlu

Lol oh I know, but they're a very.. I dont know what the word is. I mean they're easy going but they dont seem like the type of people who are very laid back about their sex life.. :lol: much less anyone elses. Ha. I could've killed DH. Talk about an "I told you so!" moment. How you doing Aaisrie? :flower: Ready to get that february BFP? DH said something about pregnancy tonight during BD that totally baffled me. Like your OH he doesn't talk about it. So hopefully this is our month :happydance:


----------



## Kita

Ok Ive decided that I will put the softcups I have stashed away in my drawer to good use finally. THIS IS MY MONTH! 

Ive silently stalked this thread on and off for weeks but now I want in! Softcups scare me a little bit but I want my bfp already so I will suck it up and deal with it!


----------



## BellaBlu

Kita~
Well hello!. :flower: Welcome to the softcups thread. You're in! We look forward to hearing about your BDing,CM,OV Days.. you know.. all the things that you don't tell people in real life. Out of fear that they will think you're nuts ;) :wacko: Softcups aren't so bad. I was scared too, trust. They look huge.. but they go in easily and you can't feel em. Anything to get that BFP! Welcome. :hugs:


----------



## Kita

Thanks Bellablu! Im not afraid of putting them in.. Lol well at first I WAS but after BD, theres already like, umm.. "lube" so it goes in no problem. Its removing it that has been my issue but Im sure the more I use them, the easier it will be. I have only used it twice in 2 cycles!

Im going to have to get a softcups sign for my siggy soon :) Ill work on that after church tonight! :happydance:


----------



## wtajla

I have been using the softcups with pre-seed for 3 days now hoping to have my BFP on the 13 th.:happydance:


----------



## Aaisrie

WOOO that's great Bella!! I so think this is OUR month! We gotta hit that target! TTC buddies > Bump buddies!! :D


----------



## Aaisrie

Welcome Kita! I'm sure if you've been lurking you have already seen how nuts we all are!!


----------



## BellaBlu

Oh yes, we are _sooo_ gonna be bump buddies. No doubt!! :hugs: I'm not gonna miss a beat this month, and if you get your OH for a week, neither will you! I've got plenty of faith.. February just SOUNDS right :D! Also, I decided not to lay down any longer than 10 minutes after BD'ing this month, simply because I did some thinking, and I noticed alot of ladies that TTC do that when they're trying, and I've noticed alot of miscarriages happen more often (it seems) with women TRYING to conceive :( (r.i.p lil angels) .. But I figure. With the sperm it's the survival of the fittest. Whichever gets there even without laying down afterwards is probably gonna make the healthiest baby, and they say that alot of miscarriages result when the baby may not have been healthy. My logic is INSANE.. but I'm just gonna try it. Cuz if you think about it :shrug: most women who get pregnant without 'trying' dont lay down for long afterwards. We'll see! I'm officially losing it. :dohh:

wtajla- :happydance: good luck hun!

Kita- thatta girl, FX'd for ya!


----------



## dog_luver

I have a question and I am sorry if its been asked on here its just I don't want to go and read 133 pages..lol

You guys put in the softcup after sex...what I don't get is when the guy pulls out the cum already comes out right ? So whats it really holding in..

Also..What if the guy cums into the cup first THEN you put the cup in you??


----------



## laura6914

hey girls, 

you lot crack me up. You werent like this when i was on here. lol. 
loving the awkward story belle, my and my OH had exactly the same thing happen over christmas when his friends turned up. lol. 

Also belle i never laid down for too long after bedding this month. Soft cups went in, i relaxed for about 5 minutes and up and off i went. like you say, its the heathiest of sperm that get there no matter if your laying with you legs up the wall or running around. 

Hope to see you and aaisrie with your BFPs to, infact i hope you all get them soon. 

Dog lover, if you elevate your bump after sex and put the soft cup directly in then you wont lose a lot of the sperm (maybe just a little) you can get your OH to come into the cup and insert it straight after if you like though it will still work the same. 

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Lol I'm away sleeping for a few hours and there's so much to catch up on!!my TMI ladies! How we all doing today?! 

Bella - omg typical hey! They want sex at awkward times sometimes lol! 

Kita - do it Hun use your softcups! They're ace! And if anything they stop the uncomfortable 'dribble' after sex! :rofl: 

Dog_luver - just keep a soft cup under your pillow for after sex then you can put it in straightaway without having to move that's what I do! If you :sex: in missionary you shouldn't really lose any :spermy: good luck! X


----------



## Minimin

Morning ladies how are you all today! 
I had another crap reading on my BBT- sister stying over and she came in to ask me stuff about 60 minutes before i normally get up I took temp and it was still low- not much hope this month then.

Dog_luver I do the same as Nessicle- I have the preseed and sc ready on my bedside counter. If we are not in missionary I do try to turn over- lol- without DH coming out. If I do get a bit of dribble I scoop it into the cup and insert in. Hope that helps.

Bella-:rofl: re: your close encounter!DH's- what are they like??

Off to get my Egyptian Pounds! The bright side to crap temps means if the stupid :witch: arrives on holiday- I wont let her ruin it and will be enjoying lots of vino- stupid cow!

:hugs: to my lovely TMI ladies


----------



## Nessicle

You show that damn witch who's boss Minimin!!! 

My temps have gone up again from 97.1, to 97.4 yesterday and 97.4 today. I thought they were supposed to remain elevated - I'm confuddled!


----------



## Aaisrie

Minimin did you put it in the adjuster to give you an idea of what it might have been? As your body wakens the temp goes up so it would have been higher if you'd taken it at the right time. I don't record adjusted temps on my chart, I just check them to see what the difference is


----------



## Nessicle

Aaisrie said:


> Minimin did you put it in the adjuster to give you an idea of what it might have been? As your body wakens the temp goes up so it would have been higher if you'd taken it at the right time. I don't record adjusted temps on my chart, I just check them to see what the difference is

Was that for me hun or for Minimin...?

If it was for me that'd make sense - because my highest temp was on Saturday (97.8) and I'd been awake over an hour just cuddling with OH in bed. Usually temp at 6.45am but it was about 9am on Saturday morning xx


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL Ness I said Minimin at the start but yea it'd apply to you, you should always take your temp as soon as you waken - don't even move! I did a little experiment to see what difference actually made and took my temp the way I was when I woke, then flipped onto my back (I woke on my front) and took it straight away, and my temp jumped up by 0.4!!! It makes a huge difference, that's why you shouldn't sit up or anything, if I drop my thermometer I get my OH to get it for me because otherwise your temp can be totally weird!


----------



## Nessicle

aah thanks Aaisrie!! That makes total sense - to be honest I think I'm just going to monitor my temps to see when there is a spike rather than being heavy on it cos i'm finding it a bit confusing lol. My OH doesnt know I'm temping either (he'd just think I was daft and laugh lol) so have to do it when he's gone out of the room which could mean I'm awake for half an hour before doing it.

Once I hit around the CD11 mark next month (if I don't get my :bfp: that is!) I will use an opk daily. 

I know they say that the opk control and test lines have to be the same colour but surely a test line that I've not had all month is still showing that I'm starting to ov?


----------



## Minimin

Aaisrie said:


> Minimin did you put it in the adjuster to give you an idea of what it might have been? As your body wakens the temp goes up so it would have been higher if you'd taken it at the right time. I don't record adjusted temps on my chart, I just check them to see what the difference is


Oh whats an adjuster babe???


----------



## Aaisrie

My OH is the same Ness, I explained that the reason I'm temping is to make sure I'm ovulating because I'm scared I'm not - sympathy vote! I discovered I have a short LP which I didn't know, especially because I have long cycles. My OH is now impressed with how much temping has told me.


----------



## Aaisrie

Minimin - An adjuster will tell you an estimated temp. It asks what time you took your temp, what time you normally take it and what your temp was and then it adjusts it. Like I said, I don't chart my adjusted temp, it just gives me an idea if I'm on track or not.

https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## Nessicle

well if I don't get my :bfp: this month then he will have no choice but to just let me get on with it lol! 

I was feeling pretty positive I was going to get a :bfp: this month but all of a sudden I'm feeling pretty negative..... 

:(


----------



## Nessicle

Aaisrie said:


> Minimin - An adjuster will tell you an estimated temp. It asks what time you took your temp, what time you normally take it and what your temp was and then it adjusts it. Like I said, I don't chart my adjusted temp, it just gives me an idea if I'm on track or not.
> 
> https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

brilliant that's fab - i will be keeping that website to hand!! 

So it adjusted my 97.8 temp from Saturday and gave me 97.4.... although that would put my ov earlier but I got negative opks' every other day in the week except Friday, Saturday and Sunday.....


----------



## Aaisrie

I just type BBT adjuster into google, thats the site that comes up first lol

Ness when are you gonna put your chart up for me to see?????


----------



## Minimin

Aaisrie said:


> Minimin - An adjuster will tell you an estimated temp. It asks what time you took your temp, what time you normally take it and what your temp was and then it adjusts it. Like I said, I don't chart my adjusted temp, it just gives me an idea if I'm on track or not.
> 
> https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

OMG thank you. So I did it and it says it would have been 36.43!!! I did stay in bed even though awake and took temp again at 8 and it was 36.56!! I didnt use this one as I wasnt actually sleeping. Eeekk Shall I change my FF or keep this in mind for the following Temps?


----------



## Aaisrie

It's up to you Minimin - FF says it's fine to use an adjuster once or twice in your cycle. Even if you're awake your BBT will still be "wrong" because your temp is different once you waken. If you use it on your chart, make a note in the comments section so you KNOW you used an adjuster, just for looking back on it or whatever. Looking at your chart you could have O the day before. Maybe try using OPKs with your monitor so as you are covering it for all aspects and getting a more precise O day?

GEEZ I just phoned the Dr about my DD, she was projectile vomiting Fri/Sat and was seen at the out of hrs dr on Sat. Then she was still vomiting yesterday, only not projectile. She refused her milk last night, she now has a horrendous cough (she coughed all night although didn't waken) and runny nose. She wouldn't eat her toast this morning... I'm freaking she is going to lose weight again (she was failure to thrive and REALLY underweight, she was the weight of an 8week old at 4 months....) so the Dr said to bring her down this afternoon just to get her checked.


----------



## Nessicle

Aaisrie said:


> I just type BBT adjuster into google, thats the site that comes up first lol
> 
> Ness when are you gonna put your chart up for me to see?????

Ooh you've reminded here's the link xx

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?interface=0

I only started on CD8 so there's not enough data for my true length of cycle - it's always been around 28 days give or take a bit although I ov'd 2 days earlier than what's on Fertility Friend - so reckon my cycle is about 26 days 

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Oops Ness, that's just the home page you linked. If you look down the left hand side there is a link that says home page, go to it and then copy the link


----------



## Minimin

Aaisire- I hope your wee one feels better. There are so many bigs going around at the moment. I hope she just has a cold. My nephew sounds like her. He gets a cold or upset tummy and lose' shed loads of weight. Hopefully when she is better she will gain it up. Keep me posted on how you get on at the docs.

Oh and thanks for the adjuster advice. I have changed it and made a note of it in my journal.
I also think I could have OV'd earlier. OPK's to my plethora of tools it is!!! 

Lots of love to your wee one xx


----------



## Nessicle

is this right?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c994d


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks Minimin!!

Ness - that's the right link but you haven't set your home page up because your chart isn't on it, just your wheel!! LOL I'm a pain, I know. If you go to "sharing" link on the left hand side, and click home page setup, and scroll down, it asks for published charts and you can select what you want on there I'm not sure if you need to tick the box under graphics for "charting ticker" as well or not?


----------



## Nessicle

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c994d

fingers crossed lol


----------



## Aaisrie

YAY! Well done Ness :D Definitely looks like you O'd on Sunday, although FF is saying Mon - probably because of the + OPK, was it definitely positive? I thought positive was having a line, not having a line darker than the control lol I was like OMG why am I getting positive OPKs every day!! DUH And the EWCM would probably kick it back too.... I have to disagree with FF though :D I would say you're 2 DPO today unless you have a major temp spike tomorrow? But given the CM and +OPKs I say Sunday.


----------



## Nessicle

Thank goodness for that lol was ready to kick my pc!! 

Well on the opk's I have (ic's) it says that to show the LH surge both lines should be about the same darkness. But if it's showing a line that's fainter I think that means you are still ov'ing but the LH surge hasn't happened yet. 

I had positive opk's from Friday though to yesterday and bd'd on every day except Saturday. I think FF is a day out along with my ticker. I think I'd prefer to go by my positive opk's - must've been Sunday when I got the darkest line - we didnt bd on Sunday though but we did saturday night and last night, you reckon I stand a good chance of catching the eggy??


----------



## Aaisrie

Sounds good to me!! I use the IC's too but apparently we always have LH in our system and so it showing faint is actually more normal and that even the "coming surge" should show darker?


----------



## Nessicle

I did a few ic opk's because I'm a poas addict lol, about a week before I was due to ov and I never got any lines. It was only on Friday just gone that I got a faint line, then the lines got darker until yesterday which was as faint as Friday


----------



## Aaisrie

Hmmmm Well regardless I still think you O'd on Sunday! I think the +OPK on your chart on Monday might be throwing the O off but not sure, it could be the EGCM.


----------



## Nessicle

yeah you could be right - maybe I'll take that positive opk off for yesterday then because it was fainter than the others so do reckon I ov'd on Sunday!


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea I think that's be a good idea, if the +opk doesn't change it, then change the EGCM. It's fine to change things on your chart if you think it's being screwy! I had to discard a temp on my chart last cycle because it was TOTALLY out of line with all the others. Sometimes you just get flukey things. The other thing with CM is people can see 1 instance of EGCM and mark it on the chart but the rest of the day could be creamy and they mark EGCM (because FF tells you to!) but it throws the chart off totally!


----------



## Nessicle

I'll do that then hun! Glad I have people on here who know what they're doing lol I'm useless ha ha x


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL last cycle was my first fully charted cycle but I have charted off and on for a few months and picked up a LOT of knowledge through my own experience and just asking tonnes of questions so I'm becoming quite knowledgeable about it now! You should link your chart in your sig, so I don't have to keep finding the link in your post :D


----------



## Nessicle

lol that's a good idea hun I'll do that - you're testing my IT knowledge now he he


----------



## Aaisrie

If you need a hand, just ask, I'm pretty okay with computer stuff


----------



## Aaisrie

I know it's totally off topic but I love editing photos and daddy sent me this one of his mum (my granny) because it was getting quite degraded. It's not totally finished but this took me about an hr and I just wanted to share :D
BEFORE
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Family/scan0001.jpg
AFTER
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Family/scan0001e.jpg


----------



## Nessicle

ooooh I love it! What a beautiful photo!!


----------



## Helly

Wow, what an amazing photo! Good work! Oh and thank you Ness, every question you ask about charting im taking a mental note of the answers, Im learning all kinds here ;) Big thanks to Aaisirie too!


----------



## Minimin

Aasirie.. That is amazing and beautiful! Perhpas you should be doing that for a living :)
Minimin


----------



## Nessicle

Helly said:


> Wow, what an amazing photo! Good work! Oh and thank you Ness, every question you ask about charting im taking a mental note of the answers, Im learning all kinds here ;) Big thanks to Aaisirie too!

Ha ha you're welcome hun! I have so many questions lol! 

Ok guys feeling pretty nauseous this afternoon :sick:

Had a muller rice and that took the edge off for a few seconds but it came back....


----------



## Aaisrie

Awww thanks guys! If I could get someone to pay me to do that, I would!!! Working from home would be ace, although I would miss my job! I love my job, not that I've been back properly yet! 

Well the Dr just said she was okay and that if the vomiting continued over the next 2 days to bring her back, otherwise just make sure she's getting plenty of fluids.

Well at least my back is covered now!


----------



## Aaisrie

Ness - gingernuts and lucozade. Morning sickness is caused by low blood sugar (the baby eats it all!) and ginger is a natural nausea suppressant. I had a ginger nut and lucozade every morning before I got up with DD!


----------



## Nessicle

Aaisrie said:


> Ness - gingernuts and lucozade. Morning sickness is caused by low blood sugar (the baby eats it all!) and ginger is a natural nausea suppressant. I had a ginger nut and lucozade every morning before I got up with DD!

I can't have biscuits of any kind unfortunately as I have coeliac disease :( 

right pain in the backside - gonna have to stop up on gluten free rich tea biscuits and ginger ale though. 

Would I start to have nausea this early on? 

Keep thinking I'm just imagining my symptoms but do feel like I'm gonna puke! 

Aww hope your DD gets better soon, poor thing, vomiting is horrendous! xx


----------



## BellaBlu

My "O" run starts today.. :) :happydance: My poor DH is gonna be sooo worn out by the end of this week. I'm so excited. wooo :)


----------



## BellaBlu

PS- the pics are gorgeous. you did an amazing job restoring it!


----------



## Nessicle

yay bella!! catch that Eggy!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Ness like I said, mine started 1DPO!

Ahhh coeliac must suck, one of my friends has it - anything with ginger should help the nausea! One of my friends used the travel sickness bracelets which helped

Bella - Yay *cheers you on from the sidelines..... only in a differend room to the BDing* lol


----------



## Aaisrie

Here you go Ness, recipe for gluten-free gingernuts:

https://www.glutenfreegoodies.co.nz/gluten-free-gingernuts.html?lnum=93165


----------



## Nessicle

Aaisrie said:


> Ness like I said, mine started 1DPO!
> 
> Ahhh coeliac must suck, one of my friends has it - anything with ginger should help the nausea! One of my friends used the travel sickness bracelets which helped
> 
> Bella - Yay *cheers you on from the sidelines..... only in a differend room to the BDing* lol

I'm feeling really positive now! I'm about 2/3 dpo so if I caught the eggy with Friday's :spermy: then I'm on my way he he! 

I don't mind feeling sicky though - totally worth it! Gonna have an apple - they're pretty good for sickness too!

Yeah coeliac is a pain in the arse cos I love stuff like sausage rolls, bread, bagels, pies - everything I can't bloody have! Gluten and wheat is even in some gravies and soups and sauces. Gotta check the labels of everything. But if I'm not strict when I'm pregnant it can cause damage to the baby so gotta check everything from now on! 

Just started with a bit of a headache too :(


----------



## Aaisrie

I made a post at the same time as yours!! LOL


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha thanks Hun!! will have to give them a go! :D x


----------



## Helly

Read bella's post and started singing "go bella, go bella" in my head. :D


----------



## Aaisrie

BellaBlu said:


> PS- the pics are gorgeous. you did an amazing job restoring it!

Thanks Bella! I have a few to do. I'm such a perfectionist, I have to get this RIGHT... Unfortunately I only have one of the programs I use on this laptop, need to get the other one off my desk top


----------



## Nessicle

this was interesting - very early pregnancy symptoms (sorry Aaisrie! I'm googling again lol!)

https://www.babyuniversity.com/early-pregnancy-signs/

I was particularly interested in the part where it said some reported symptoms such as very chapped lips... my lips are sooo sore and chapped right now!


----------



## Aaisrie

Googling is fine, POAS is not!! :D

I was nauseated and everything smelt really strongly, I did NOT have anything with my boobs until they started getting heavy but I had none of the other boob stuff that people say is a MUST to be pregnant.


----------



## Nessicle

my nausea has gone tonight more or less! feeling tired but not as tired as earlier on. When my symptoms die down i think "oh i must have been imagining it" but when they are there I'm convinced i'm pg!! been very busy tidying and sorting the house tonight though so had my mind taken off it!


----------



## BellaBlu

Well THAT was fun :happydance: LOL at you guys. Bella went! Heck yes she did. Softcup is in. Poor DH decided to stick around and watch me put it in this time.. poor man is traumatized.

YAY! On my way. :happydance: woohooo.


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL Chris actually enjoyed watching mine being put in.... but then he also hummmmm got.... ermmmm interested... too much.... when I was having internals done when I was pregnant! Now how's THAT for TMI!!!!


----------



## Minimin

Oh dear. What are our DH's like!

Feel like AF is on her way- cramps :(


----------



## BellaBlu

LOL Aaisrie!! :D That's hilarious :rofl: ...
Minimin- Sorry honey :hugs: but don't stress on it yet. U know what they say!


----------



## Aaisrie

FXed minimin!

I knew that would make you girls laugh... I would not share that with anyone else.. I mean I know anyone can see this but like I am so totally comfortable with you girls!


----------



## BellaBlu

Indeed. It's true that you'll never meet any group of women that's closer than those that flock together when trying to conceive! It takes that little edge of insecurity off, because we're all dealing with the same issues and dissapointment.. and we're all working toward the same wonderful goal :flower: .. Like ya'll said, there is no such thing as TMI around here. Sex is sex. We all have vagina's.. It is what it is :)! Nothing to be ashamed of. lol.. that sounded so health class..

:hugs: I heart you girlies!


----------



## Aaisrie

Eugh I hate the word vagina!! So.... wrong sounding!! Penis is fine, but vagina? Who the hell came up with that!


----------



## BellaBlu

It's better than some things I've heard it called..! :lol:

but i totally agree, it is a very awkward word.

When I'm talking to people I usually just say 'girl parts'..
:rofl: sounds alot less weird.


----------



## Kita

I like "cooter" :rofl:

And that retouched pic was awesome!! Ive done one myself for school from an old pic of my mom as a baby. Last sunday I thought about how can I possibly make money from photo retouching so its funny that I would read you feeling the same way lol

Here is mine if you dont mind me posting it.. We had to scan the original, turn it to b&w, fix scratches and blemishes, then colorize it. 

https://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/61/l_d662ef96ae2642359212af7d6463d478.jpg


----------



## Minimin

Hello ladies-
Well no AF as yet- and pains have subsided. FF changed my OV date to two days later so now 6dpo on FF and Medhelp has me at 7dpo??? WTF???

Kita- nice piccies- I would definitely look into getting a bit of side income in. I bet tons of people with old piccies would be interested in getting them revamped.

I like to use 'ladies bits' and 'vajayjay' :rofl: the latter was from my gay friend who had me in hysterics when he used it to talk about his lil doggies bits!

Happy Wednesday my dearest TMI ladies!!


----------



## Nessicle

Hi minimin! Happy wednesday to you too! 

Ugh I keep going from feeling really positive about a :bfp: to feeling I'm gonna defo get a :bfn: 

:( 

So I'm about 4dpo now, no metallic taste in mouth or sore bb's but have:-

-sore and sensitive nipples
-waves of nausea mainly in the evening
-tiredness but I wouldn't say extreme fatigue
-lower back pain
-right hip pain
-stuffy nose - not bad but stuffy nonetheless!
-yellowy colour discharge and quite a surge of it this morning
-bit headachey

also feeling a bit horny this morning lol! Don't know if that's an early sign but could just go home and pounch on my OH lol!


----------



## Minimin

ha ha ha.. Poor DH isnt going to know what hit him! Your symptoms sound great Nessicles. I am the same with swinging towards a bfp and then not. I hate this argggh Off to find some food. I cant stop eating! :(


----------



## Nessicle

Lol I always want to eat everything in site so no different for me there! 

It's awful this waiting! I don't know how all these women on here can do this every month! You're my heroes!! Hope I can be as strong if I get a :bfn: this month! 

Oooh cramping feeling just started again.....


----------



## Aaisrie

Your symptoms do sound great Ness!!!

Minimin - The temp on CD19 is inaccurate I noticed the circle instead of dot - what if you put it in the adjuster to see what it would have been, it might make your chart more accurate. I think the strange O date is down to the CM mismatching with the monitor. It looks like (by your temp) you O'd on CD17 but then your monitor didn't peak your until after that? And you kept having fertile cm. If your temp on CD19 was higher than the temp that is currently charted it might make more sense? Your chart is pretty crazy looking though LOL

Kita - AWESOME job!! I've done a number of retouches that's the only recent one so it's the only one I have on this laptop. I still need to finish that one with the background and jacket


----------



## Nessicle

I've been waiting for you Aaisrie!! lol! I need you!! ha ha 

I would say you don't know how excited I am at wanting a :bfp: but that would be hugely wrong lol :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

What do you need me for?? To spam up the SC threads again? I can't stay long, I go over to my FIL on a wed lunchtime But I'm here now!


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: yeah between you and me we don't half spam up the threads sorry people! 

You're my guru now :D!


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL so you don't ACTUALLY need me for anything!! HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Helly

Haha, you ladies are nuts, Aaisirie your OH is a wrong un' always a good thing :D

Im going to try to link my chart to my ticker like a clever person now. I think temping might not work for me cos I snore like a horse, so my mouth is open. Im also rubbish at keeping to the same time and not moving, I can never find the thermometer on button in the dark!


----------



## Aaisrie

Helly I keep my phone (it's my alarm!) right next to me and the thermometer next to it, so when the alarm goes off I grab my phone and use the light from the phone to find the button! And, yes... my OH is wrong! lol

My breakfast this morning was a cup of coffee and 4 squares of Baileys chocolate truffle bar! HEALTHY! lol


----------



## Nessicle

Aaisrie said:


> LOL so you don't ACTUALLY need me for anything!! HAHAHAHAHAHA

:rofl: of course I do!! Someone to moan to and be neurotic to without being judged!


----------



## Aaisrie

HAHAHA Ness well I NEED to go get dressed, I should really be leaving now lol LAZY MORNING! BUT I will be back tonight at some point and then I can read about 6 pages of spam no doubt! :D


----------



## Aaisrie

AND you still didn't put your chart in your sig


----------



## yomo

Aaisrie said:


> Helly I keep my phone (it's my alarm!) right next to me and the thermometer next to it, so when the alarm goes off I grab my phone and use the light from the phone to find the button! And, yes... my OH is wrong! lol
> 
> My breakfast this morning was a cup of coffee and 4 squares of Baileys chocolate truffle bar! HEALTHY! lol

Hi, 

I thought i would ask you a question as you are the expert at BBT, I am on day 26 and my temp dropped loads this morning from 35.9 to 35.2 but i was awake at 4.55am tossing and turning (normally take my temp at 6.30) do you think this affected my temp this morning? 

Thanks x:hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

I'm the same Yomo - my temp had gone down to 95.6 so I discarded it today, haven't had a good night's sleep and been awake tossing and turning for a couple of hours!


----------



## Nessicle

Aaisrie said:


> AND you still didn't put your chart in your sig

:p


----------



## BellaBlu

Those symptoms def. sound like I'd be leanin more towards a BFP :) But I can understand being skeptical.. our bodies are evil sometimes. :hugs:

Kita- Those pics are beautifully done, if you did that yourself then I agree, I'd be going 'pro' with it! :hugs:

Helly- Same here luv, I don't know how good I'd be at temping. I usually fly outta bed and head for the toilet! So i hope i wouldn't forget. Plus I haven't been able to find a BBT ANYwhere around here so I'm gonna order one offline for next month if I need it. Hopefully I dont :)

Aaisrie, LOL girl you're a freakin' guru now! :hugs: that's awesome.

Yomo and Nessicle- :hugs: A'mornin ladies! hope you have a beautiful day! :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

you too darlin!

Hope you're getting plenty of :sex: in young lady!!


----------



## BellaBlu

You better believe it!! :thumbup:
:sex:


----------



## yomo

I have a question ladies, i have done a clearblue not the digital one the normal one. I can see a very very faint line that goes down, the line that goes across is really dark but the one that goes down i can just make out the left hand side of it. When you get a BPN can you see the inprint of the line that goes down? 

Thanks x


----------



## laura6914

oh yomoy hunny, post a picture so we can have a look. im not familir with those CB ones. But if its coloured and showed up within the 10 minutes or what ever the time frame is that could well be your BFP. 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

Ooh hope it is Yomo!!! xxx baby dust xxx


----------



## yomo

It's that faint I can only just see it with my eyes lol. I am wondering if it's that faint because it's the middle of the day and I haven't saved my wee lol. I can just see the left hand side of the line like little dots. Am I just being silly? X


----------



## Nessicle

Best thing would be to test again with fmu tomorrow - don't forget to come straight on here and tell us though! (obv after telling OH lol!)


----------



## laura6914

Im not sure hun. May be try a FRER as they are more sensitive and ake it from there. i know that clear blue can be crap. Hope this is your BFP hun. sending loads of dust your way. 

xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:flower: Hey ladies!!! 

Have i missed much? i haven been on much, trying to chill out a little this cycle :wacko: CD6 now gone quite quick! roll on weekend ross eint gonna no whats hit him!!! :haha:


----------



## makeithappen

ok so im sooooo embarrassed to be asking this :blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:

but when i put my finger in to feel for my cervix, i have 2 holes??? :blush: 

the question im asking is wen i insert my softcup how do i know what hole to put it in!

OMG!! cant even believe ive written this! :blush:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Do we have 2 holes? :shock: im sure i can only feel 1?, i no we have a bum hole too, god why do us women ave to be so complicate eh? :haha:


----------



## Minimin

I thought there was just one hole? The entrance to the cervix is in the vagina which I thought didnt have another opening?hmm? Interesting to know if anyone has more light to shed on this :shrug:


----------



## confused27

well girls just to update im 2 days late n not getting anywhere testing but not getting lines till after 10 mins even tho they are pink in colour, im going off my head here just want to know so i can get on with it:cry:


----------



## Minimin

Confused27 Which tests are you using. Alot of women dont get a postive until a week or so later. Hope this is the case for you.
Fxd 
:hugs:


----------



## confused27

hey mini hunny im using superdrug early tests, used a few frer but getting 3 lines on them again so they cant be trusted right now lol how is things with you?


----------



## Minimin

I have used SD in the past- It may be taking a while for the hCG to get going! Never used FRER ones. Seems people have differing experience of them :shrug:

I am doing well- 6dpo- after FF decided to change it. Was originally 8dpo and now 6dpo! Oh well. Due to test next week Thursday- but we are off to Egypt on Saturday so may test early- not good if I am only 10dpo :(

Keep me posted. I hope it is just a simple case of not detecting- silly question- but are you using FMU? Are you planning on testing again soon or going to wait until a week or so after :witch: was due?


----------



## BellaBlu

Ohhh my gosh. :cry: something is wrong with me. I'm seriously losing my mind right now!

I can't even believe I'm about to say this, but for the last few hours.. I've been toggling at the thought of getting pregnant. I keep going back and forth with myself thinking that if it doesn't happen this month then I'm getting back on birth control. I don't know if it's just because the stress of it all is finally starting to make me lose my cool.. but I just can't comprehend how I've wanted this SO bad for SO long and now I'm having second thoughts?!?! Is this normal ? I don't even know what to think, I feel like i'm going crazy.. I don't even know what *I* want.. that certainly makes me concerned. Obviously I would be overjoyed to be pregnant.. and if I find out I am I'll be ecstatic! But I don't understand why my brain is going haywire about it all. I've NEVER had these thoughts. Not once! :hissy:


----------



## Minimin

Bellablue, 
First off you are certainly not the only one. I have had those exact thoughts. Even to the extent of wondering if MC and Ectopic were a sign I dont really want this. I do toggle back and forth sometimes. I do especially now I am in the 2ww. I wonder if this is a defense mechanism so we aren't disappointed with :witch: arriving? I am disappointed when my pregnancies have not worked out and I dont think I would be giving it as much thought and effort if I didnt want to. I think you are probably the same. Perhaps the strain of TTC is taking its toll. I have thought about taking a break after this- perhaps until May or something- but I have the good ole clock ticking so i dont know if I will be able to :(

you are not alone babe.. :hugs:


----------



## confused27

hey mini yeah been using every kind of urine i can get my hands on lol yes i test every morning then do 1 more thru the day, going to test every 2 days now if shes still not here by start of next week im gonna go to docs, i really hope you get your bfp mini hunni and hope you have a great time in egypt :D

Bella i get these thoughts too sometimes when im stressed out, you just think to hell with the lot of it, but you'll feel different tomoro about it all, its all the waiting and everything really gets to you, if you still feel like this in about a weeks time maybe try having 1 month off trying to get your head straightened out :hugs:


----------



## BellaBlu

:hugs: thanks so much girls.. that is really great to hear. I was sure that I was losing it and I feel so stupid even saying it. it just doesn't seem rational with as bad as I have wanted it and how hard we've worked towards this. Minimin I think that may be true about it being a defense mechanism, I never thought of it like that. I hope both of you get your much deserved BFP's soon. You'll be great mommy's. *I'm putting off talking to my husband about it, i'm most def. gonna give myself some time* ..


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Confused- if there is a set of girlies who are due a BFP I know we are!
Bellablu- you included- I would have some 'me' time and see how you feel tomorrow. I shall be here.. infact I shall be here all evening LOL :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

yomo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I thought i would ask you a question as you are the expert at BBT, I am on day 26 and my temp dropped loads this morning from 35.9 to 35.2 but i was awake at 4.55am tossing and turning (normally take my temp at 6.30) do you think this affected my temp this morning?
> 
> Thanks x:hugs:

Hey Yomo - sorry for the delayed reply, I was at my FIL's lol.

Yes, it would affect your temp, the only thing is... technically it should go UP from being awake. Temp can be affected by other things. Sometimes we can just have an odd temp that is out of line with all the others, if you look at my last months chart you will see I had a random really low one which I discarded. It could be you slept with your mouth open which would make it drop too. The best thing to do, which really sucks, is wait to see what tomorrows temp is and then you will know if it's something weird. Give me your chart link and I will have a look :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Bella I was in "that place" a couple of months ago and it got so bad I started looking up sterilisation online because I just didn't want to have to deal with it anymore. It's normal and it will disappear - it's stress! The trying, the when did I O, the 2WW, the POASing... all of it causes stress!!


----------



## Aaisrie

makeithappen - I think you might be feeling your cervix and thats the 2nd hole you are finding? What does it feel like?


----------



## Nessicle

just catching up with the posts on here. 

Bella honey how you feeling?

Gosh I have no idea what I'm feeling up there, I tried to get to my cervix but it's quite high up - don't know if it's closed cos I never felt it when it was open!! 

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Mine was quite high today, not its highest because I could just reach it

How're you Ness?


----------



## Nessicle

I'm ok thanks chicken - feeling a bit down and fed up tonight, no reason why just feel knackered, got thrush which i never get, and feel sicky after my dinner ugh!

how about you? have a nice time at your FIL?? xx


----------



## BellaBlu

Thanks Girls. I'm feeling a bit better, less panic-y and a bit more sane. I'm going to get my hair done tomorrow and do some shopping this weekend. DH and I are going to go sight-seeing and go out dancing. I think that having a bit of "me" time is a great idea. So I'm just gonna try that. Hopefully I feel more normal in the morning.. I dont like being in "this place" .. I've never been at war with myself before over anything like this. It's bizarre. But I will most def. be on tomorrow to check on you ladies, XxX Have a wonderful night all of you. :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Well I was with my FIL and my OH, it's his day off. It was nice, same old same old. UNFORTUNATELY my OH can't come down this week as he's technically getting a week off and staying with my BIL in Galway so he won't have to care for his dad this week BUT he does have to stay there and mind the dogs... this is my BD week... AND I can't stay down there because there is no heating in the house and it's SO DAMN COLD that Saraya would freeze....


----------



## Aaisrie

I so understand Bella, I hope you have a good time tomorrow and that you are a bit more relaxed *hugs*


----------



## BellaBlu

*hugs* :flower: .:Thanks Honey*:. will do.


----------



## Aaisrie

I presume you saw my post about "that place"? I had to read 4 pages this evening because I wasn't online today lol


----------



## yomo

Aaisrie said:


> yomo said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I thought i would ask you a question as you are the expert at BBT, I am on day 26 and my temp dropped loads this morning from 35.9 to 35.2 but i was awake at 4.55am tossing and turning (normally take my temp at 6.30) do you think this affected my temp this morning?
> 
> Thanks x:hugs:
> 
> Hey Yomo - sorry for the delayed reply, I was at my FIL's lol.
> 
> Yes, it would affect your temp, the only thing is... technically it should go UP from being awake. Temp can be affected by other things. Sometimes we can just have an odd temp that is out of line with all the others, if you look at my last months chart you will see I had a random really low one which I discarded. It could be you slept with your mouth open which would make it drop too. The best thing to do, which really sucks, is wait to see what tomorrows temp is and then you will know if it's something weird. Give me your chart link and I will have a look :)Click to expand...

Thanks for that babes, i have put a link on to my chart, i ov on day 14 but FF is saying otherwise lol. Let me know what you think:hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Yomo you need to setup your home page - click on the sharing link on the left and go to setup homepage, on there you'll find a bit called "published charts" make sure you have it included and I think you need to tick the box that says charting ticker (although I'm not sure about the 2nd bit!) Your homepage is blank currently :D


----------



## Nessicle

lol second time you've had to explain :D he he


----------



## Aaisrie

Lol Ness - apparently it's my job now, as resident SC temping Guru!!


----------



## yomo

ha ha i am a dime bar at times! Sorry, not very good with computers as you might have gathered. 

Try that, i was not adding the chart at the bottom! 

Thanks


----------



## Nessicle

lol Yomo I was the same "Aaisrie to the rescue!!"


----------



## Aaisrie

Lol - Call me Eve!

Yomo - it could be a couple of things. You had a random dip on 4DPO too which is relatively normal to have a few ups and downs. I'm thinking that todays dip being on 7DPO COULD be an implantation dip. It's unlikely to be caused by AF so I wouldn't worry that way. Not everyone who shows what COULD be an ID gets pregnant and vice versa but the chances of being pregnant after having an ID are higher. See what your temp does tomorrow :)


----------



## yomo

I am on 12DPO today, i got a + ov test on day 14 so FF have got it wrong (don't know why) x


----------



## yomo

yomo said:


> I am on 12DPO today, i got a + ov test on day 14 so FF have got it wrong (don't know why) x

It was a digital clear blue test as well so it gave me a smiley face lol

I can cope with that technology! i can't get it wrong that way!! lol :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Okay well looking at it, it's hard to tell because of the lack of temps on CD14 and 15. Without knowing what those were I would probably have put your O day as CD16, which would put you at 10DPO today. Having a +OPK doesn't mean you O'd on that day, it just means the LH surge was there and you would O within 24-36 hrs. I didn't O until 2 days after my +OPK. I think it really is a case of waiting to see what tomorrows temp is, without it it's impossible to tell if this is a blip or not - how long are your cycles normally?


----------



## BellaBlu

"Eve" to the rescue sounds so superhero-ish :) lol. I can't stay off BnB for the night.. who am I kidding. DH is being a douchebag... Joy. So i'll be lurking here tonight.. yes I read your "that place" bit :) :hugs: 

I've got to ask Eve!.. what is in your hands in your display picture?


----------



## yomo

Aaisrie said:


> Okay well looking at it, it's hard to tell because of the lack of temps on CD14 and 15. Without knowing what those were I would probably have put your O day as CD16, which would put you at 10DPO today. Having a +OPK doesn't mean you O'd on that day, it just means the LH surge was there and you would O within 24-36 hrs. I didn't O until 2 days after my +OPK. I think it really is a case of waiting to see what tomorrows temp is, without it it's impossible to tell if this is a blip or not - how long are your cycles normally?

Your a star! Thanks for your help :flower:

I am normally bank on 28 days every month, Looking a other peoples charts i am lucky that i have regular cycles, Like you say I shall have to see what tomorrow brings.

Thanks again for your help x


----------



## Aaisrie

Bella it's a cup! My friend and I were being silly on Skype lol It's just one of those random photos which makes me smile even though no-one else gets it. We we being owl-like.... would you think I was 28!!! HAHAHAHA

Yomo - It could be the dip for AF about to start, I hope not but yea I guess we have to wait until tomorrow... I will be watching your chart tomorrow to find out


----------



## Aaisrie

Bella it's a cup! My friend and I were being silly on Skype lol It's just one of those random photos which makes me smile even though no-one else gets it. We we being owl-like.... would you think I was 28!!! HAHAHAHA

Yomo - It could be the dip for AF about to start, I hope not but yea I guess we have to wait until tomorrow... I will be watching your chart tomorrow to find out


----------



## yomo

Aaisrie said:


> Bella it's a cup! My friend and I were being silly on Skype lol It's just one of those random photos which makes me smile even though no-one else gets it. We we being owl-like.... would you think I was 28!!! HAHAHAHA
> 
> Yomo - It could be the dip for AF about to start, I hope not but yea I guess we have to wait until tomorrow... I will be watching your chart tomorrow to find out

I hope not but thats what I was dreading! I wish the witch would get lost she aint welcome here! lol :dohh:

We are going to have to start and call you mother hen xx


----------



## BellaBlu

Ohh Okay, I see it now. Lol.. My older sister and I have those moments. The "you had to be there" type :) They can always bring up a smile.


----------



## Aaisrie

Yomo - it sucks, I know. I think temping has helped me get more in tune with my body. I KNEW af was going to start and exactly, I knew it would start THAT EVENING because I was more aware. I think that's the good thing about temping, it can prepare you. I REALLY REALLY hope it's not and I'll have my fingers, toes, legs (well only until this weekend!) and arms crossed for you!

Bella - yea total had to be there! Randomness :D But ya gotta love it!


----------



## makeithappen

Aaisrie said:


> makeithappen - I think you might be feeling your cervix and thats the 2nd hole you are finding? What does it feel like?

:blush: here comes TMI! when i put my finger in, theres like a 'soft lump' (cant think of a better description) with a hole on either side if it :wacko:....

....do you think this is my cervix just very low? now that i checked again this morning it does seem likely :blush:!


----------



## Nessicle

Morning girls! You all ok? 

Sorry I wasn't on much last night - had a bath and early to bed as felt really exhausted, weepy and sicky! The thrush was doing my head in also! Seems to have calmed a bit this morning - canestan is great!x


----------



## anteater

Hi ladies,

I haven't been on here much this cycle as I was so devastated when AF arrived last month. I've been here in spirit though, keeping an eye on things.

I'm feeling very low today as I'm 10DPO and did a HPT which was BFN. I've had PMS symptoms too. How long can this go on for? I'm doing everything 'right'. On a positive note I have decided I will order a hypnosis CD especially for conception, when AF comes. Apparently people having IVF are twice as likely to conceive if they are having hypnosis.

It doesn't help that I'm 4 weeks from what would have been my due date if my little bubba hadn't left me in August. Also there's a girl at my evening class who is due in March and I look at her and think that should have been me too:cry:

Sorry for the moan. This is the only place to turn where people will understand the sorrow and obsession. I said to my DH yesterday, I wonder what I used to think about before only thinking about babies and conception.


----------



## Aaisrie

Anteater I so understand where you are coming from. I was saying to my OH yesterday that the other week we would have been going for our 20 week scan. And they don't get it, they can't give us the support we need because they don't seem to understand the emotional impact all this has on us.

I don't know what to tell you, you really need to relax a little - I know that sounds stupid when it's the most stressful thing you can do but we ALL know that stress can stop us conceiving.... It's like a catch22!!! I do think the hypnosis is a good idea! Try anything!!! I'm thinking about trying a B vitamin if I don't fall this cycle to lengthen my LP. Have you tried temping? I have found it to be SO helpful - I would never have known my LP was short if I hadn't done and it's made me so much more in tune with my body, more aware.



makeithappen said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> makeithappen - I think you might be feeling your cervix and thats the 2nd hole you are finding? What does it feel like?
> 
> :blush: here comes TMI! when i put my finger in, theres like a 'soft lump' (cant think of a better description) with a hole on either side if it :wacko:....
> 
> ....do you think this is my cervix just very low? now that i checked again this morning it does seem likely :blush:!Click to expand...

Definitely sounds like a low cervix! When it's low it's actually kind of like a tube so the holes you are feeling are just because it's lengthened. You probably won't have seen (it's a few pages back now!) that I discovered my cervix a couple of weeks ago and phoned my friend because I didn't know what it was! I found this pic online to explain what I mean better. If you look at the pics on either side it's kinda hanging down, like a tube! That's what you are feeling :D I hope I explained that right!!

https://www.fertilityuk.org/cervix2.gif

As for me, I feel sick this morning, totally exhausted - this is not good when I'm due to start my BD run this weekend... I really hope I haven't caught DD tummy bug from last week.... REALLY....


----------



## Nessicle

Sorry to hear about what you're going through anteater - it must be so tough, especially seeing :bfp:'s from others - of course you're happy for them but I can understand you not wanting to see it everyday xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Morning Ness - how're you today?


----------



## Nessicle

Aaisrie said:


> Morning Ness - how're you today?

Hi Eve! 

Well I'm ok actually, felt really rubbish last night and was so exhausted, feel drained still but not as bad as last night - tends to get worse as the day goes on!

So far I'm about 5dpo (ignore my ticker it's a bit out). 

Don't know if I'm imagining a lot of them but there are a few more physical symptoms I'm not imagining:-

-scrambled egg type CM with a yellow tinge
-cramping on and off but not painful - it's just 'there'
-aching in my legs when I walk like it's a struggle
-nausea on waking and later on around 4.30pm ish
-dizzy spells
-thrush (I never get thrush)
-feeling really drained and tired
-stuffy nose
-intermittent ache in my right hip 
-aversion to red wine which I usually adore! Had one mouthful last night and I just couldnt drink it, horrible taste! 
-sore sensitive nipples
-backache low down

You doing ok hun? xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Feel exhausted, I slept well but I felt the same yesterday I just could NOT drag myself out of bed... it's awful because I can hear DD crying wanting her milk and I'm DRAGGING myself out of bed and then back into bed. This morning I had to bring her into bed with me because she wouldn't settle and normally I would just get up with her but I was EXHAUSTED... I thought I was going to keel over and die I was so tired so I'm a little worried I'm gonna have her tummy bug... my BD week starts this weekend.... can't get sick...


----------



## Nessicle

Oh no!! You sound like you're getting sick hun!! 

I hope not - fx it's only a day or two and you can :sex: this weekend!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Well the nausea I had this morning has gone, I'm just really tired. I had nausea yesterday morning too which went... I think my body just experiences pregnancy symptoms permanently now!! LOL


----------



## Nessicle

unless you ov'd earlier than expected...? could be early pg symptoms??

My temp was 97.5 this morning - before ov was 97.4 every day, then rose gradually to 97.8 then down to 97.1 then up to 97.5 the last two days. can you interpret for me Eve?? lol


----------



## Aaisrie

Ness are you only using a single decimal thermometer? Why was the temp inaccurate on 3DPO? I know I probably had that conversation with you but my brain is sleepy!! I would suggest discarding 3DPO's temp because it's totally out of line with the others


----------



## Aaisrie

I realised I didn't actually reply to you about the preg thing - Def not, I O'd last month at normal time, AF started at normal time post-O and I'm only CD10 today, I don't O until CD18/19 AND OH and I have only BD once since and that was last week when I was still AF!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Aaisrie said:


> Ness are you only using a single decimal thermometer? Why was the temp inaccurate on 3DPO? I know I probably had that conversation with you but my brain is sleepy!! I would suggest discarding 3DPO's temp because it's totally out of line with the others

yeah I will discard then - I had to get up to get my bbt thermometer which was in the spare room and had been awake for 15 mins prior to that (after a rubbish nights sleep!! I'm using a two decimal place bbt thermometer


----------



## Aaisrie

Ahhh right right yea looks like it totally threw your temp out!! I wouldn't worry about it staying the same, it's just that big dip that looks strange!


----------



## Nessicle

Aaisrie said:


> Ahhh right right yea looks like it totally threw your temp out!! I wouldn't worry about it staying the same, it's just that big dip that looks strange!

ha ha yeah it did look a bit odd!! he he!! but it looks more even now I've discarded that temp! Had a bit of a dip just after ov but again that could be because I didnt have much sleep that night, I'm a poor sleeper so that will be affecting my temps no doubt!


----------



## Aaisrie

I can't see a dip on your chart? Every temp I can see (it goes to 4DPO) is 97.5


----------



## Nessicle

Sunday 31st Jan it went right down to 97.1


----------



## Helly

I only stayed off for 24 hours and it took ages to catch up!

Bella - I totally understand, its so frustrating, now go shopping! Is anyone else not buyting new clothes cos we expect to not fit in them? Or is that mental one all mine lol.

All the post ov ladies - fingers so crossed for you!

All the pre ov ladies - :sex: that is all :D

I added my chart Eve, feel free to take a look, I guess as my temp is just going lower and lower im just going to drop off my perch, right? :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Sorry, I meant post O, Sunday was O day so all your temps have been even. I just don't get how your temp can't even have a slight fluctuation... maybe it's because I work in celcius? It's like shouldn't it change to like 97.51... 97.55.... 97.53.... etc ya know?


----------



## Aaisrie

Helly it SHOULD be going lower!! That is a totally normal chart but try and keep those temps accurate! It will stay lower until you O and then it will flip back up again!


----------



## Titi

Helly-I not only stopped buying normal clothes-I started buying a lot of empire waist tunics that I felt I could wear pg or not pg...........but that was 14 long cycles ago..........sigh.


----------



## Aaisrie

Ermmmm How is this - Even after I had my DD I continued buying maternity clothes because they are more comfy and at least they'll work if I do get preg! I wore a maternity top yesterday!


----------



## Nessicle

Aaisrie said:


> Sorry, I meant post O, Sunday was O day so all your temps have been even. I just don't get how your temp can't even have a slight fluctuation... maybe it's because I work in celcius? It's like shouldn't it change to like 97.51... 97.55.... 97.53.... etc ya know?

no my bbt thermometer never gives me .51 .52 etc just rounded figures.... i might buy a celcius thermometer instead you know from boots - maybe this one is just too basic or maybe there is something wrong with it!


----------



## Nessicle

Ok I think, from what I understand, with Fahrenheit it goes up like so:-

97.1, 97.2, 97.3 and so on to 97.9, then to 98.0 etc if that makes sense - it doesnt go up 97.23, 97.25 etc perhaps that's the difference? I will buy a celcius and see if that changes anything. 

it did rise after my ov dip to 97.4 on Monday then to 97.5 the past two days so it has risen


----------



## Aaisrie

Nope there is nothing wrong with it, it's just a 1 decimal one! You daft bint! I asked you that already  I bought mine online from amazon and it only took a couple of days to come and I got free O and preg tests with it! It does 2 decimal places and will give you a MUCH more accurate chart

Here's the exact one I bought:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Centigrade...1_4?ie=UTF8&s=drugstore&qid=1265288367&sr=8-4


----------



## Nessicle

lol Eve ha ha 

well it gives me a zero on the end of each reading i.e. 97.10 97.20 I thought that was 2 decimel places?! That must be where I'm confused ha ha! 

Thanks for the link I'll buy that one although hopefully I'll still have my bfp and won't need it he he!


----------



## Nessicle

this is what i bought 

https://www.accessdiagnostics.co.uk/acatalog/New_Basal_Boby_Temperature_Thermometers.html


----------



## Aaisrie

That is so weird because it even says 2 decimal place thermometer?! Surely it should give you something different to an 0 at the end? Otherwise it's not really giving you 2 places?! Am I losing my mind right now!!!

And yea, I hope you DON'T need it!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

I know that's what I thought but it only ever gives me .10 .20 etc 

have ordered that one you got from amazon - even if I don't need it to chart my bbt it'll come in handy for when I have a LO of my own!! Or for the OH when he has man flu he he!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Too true!!! I felt so much more confident in my charting when I started using a double digit. I used a single before that and my charts looked totally weird! Now they make more sense because I can see the tiny fluctuations etc


----------



## Nessicle

yeah you're right it will be much more accurate! to be honest at the moment I'm just using it for reference to my ov don't understand enough about it yet but maybe it will become more clear once I use a celsius 2dp bbt thermom. 

eek just had a dizzy spell ugh and need to pee for the second time in 1.5 hours!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Heygirls u ok!!! cd 7 now i wih i could sleep untill the end of feb its a nightmare this TTC malarky! i dunno how people can accidently get pregnant on a one night stand :wacko:

cooking me a chicken pie i can smell it mmmmm starving!!! i got 3 softcups left so ill :sex: CD 13, 14 and hopefully 15 if Ross can keep up the pace :lol: xXx


----------



## Aaisrie

Ness I understand so much more about my cycles than I used to. I knew I had long cycles but I didn't know I had a short LP, I didn't even know what an LP was when I had my DD!! So I'm much wiser from temping :D


----------



## Nessicle

I definitely think this damn stupid thermometer has been holding me back!


----------



## BellaBlu

Hellooo Ladies :) Guess who is sane today? Bella is! Woo. I woke up this morning and the sun was shining and the air coming in smelled like spring. Talk about a mood lifter. I spent all day "spring cleaning" even though I know I'll end up doing it again in a month or two. I'm sure it will snow again but you wouldn't guess it with this weather! So I've been in a pretty great mood today :thumbup: Still gonna go shopping cuz.. well :blush: I love shopping? 

On a good note my CM is screaming "Have lots of sex!" you can def. tell I'm about to OV or am today! So I'm gonna have a nice little setup for DH when he gets home. :sex: .. 

Anteater-Sorry you've been feeling down sweetie, :hugs: I hope your mood lifts soon.. Everything will turn out.

Helly- Lol. I thought about that, But I figure it will motivate me to fit back into them after the baby if I have some nice new clothes waiting to wiggle into.

Ness & Eve & All of my other wonderful girls.. Hope your day is going okay.

Thank you all for always putting up with my bi-polarism! (not really bi-polar, i dont THINK) :lol:

The sun is ShiNiNG! :happydance:


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm so glad you are feeling better today Bella :D I'm glad you are going shopping and treating yourself!!! I'm staying at my friends tonight, I need to get DD ready to go to my mums and she's taking me for a chinese too :D


----------



## confused27

hey bella glad your feeling better hunny xx


----------



## BellaBlu

Thanks girls you're sweet :flower:

Eve- Have fun at your friends'! Gosh chinese sounds AMAZING! I'm gonna have to make DH bring me home some :) But def. enjoy yourself, you deserve it!

Confused-How ya doing today sweetie?


----------



## Aaisrie

Bella hell yea on the chinese :D Although my tummy feels yuck, like sore, not sick... I wonder if it's because I've only eaten chocolate today.... lol


----------



## Nessicle

BellaBlu said:


> Hellooo Ladies :) Guess who is sane today? Bella is! Woo. I woke up this morning and the sun was shining and the air coming in smelled like spring. Talk about a mood lifter. I spent all day "spring cleaning" even though I know I'll end up doing it again in a month or two. I'm sure it will snow again but you wouldn't guess it with this weather! So I've been in a pretty great mood today :thumbup: Still gonna go shopping cuz.. well :blush: I love shopping?
> 
> On a good note my CM is screaming "Have lots of sex!" you can def. tell I'm about to OV or am today! So I'm gonna have a nice little setup for DH when he gets home. :sex: ..
> 
> Anteater-Sorry you've been feeling down sweetie, :hugs: I hope your mood lifts soon.. Everything will turn out.
> 
> Helly- Lol. I thought about that, But I figure it will motivate me to fit back into them after the baby if I have some nice new clothes waiting to wiggle into.
> 
> Ness & Eve & All of my other wonderful girls.. Hope your day is going okay.
> 
> Thank you all for always putting up with my bi-polarism! (not really bi-polar, i dont THINK) :lol:
> 
> The sun is ShiNiNG! :happydance:

SUN?!! What's that?! I've forgotten what it looks like lol! It's horrible over here, thick fog, snow, freezing cold been like this since December now I'm sick of it aarggh!! 

Oooh your DH is in for a treat tonight Bella!! You little minx! :happydance:

Day is going good thanks hun! just can't wait to get out of work and get home - food shopping tonight ugh! I get stressy when we go food shopping cos the people who walk slow and dawdle drive me insane! xx


----------



## Nessicle

Eve - I had chinese last night! I had Singapore Vermicelli yyyuuurrrmmmy!


----------



## confused27

im doin ok today did another test this morning and i could see a line almost straight away but it is so faint it looks like there is no colour in it at all, so just looking at it as an evap going to go out later and spend more money on some half decent tests lol my sister is on her way over so i have to run hide everything before she starts questioning me lol


----------



## BellaBlu

Lol! I suppose I can be a bit of a minx :D Sorry about grocery shopping Ness, I feel the same way about it. I wish the cupboards would fill themselves! Eve, I hope your tummy gets better sweetie, I was reading that it wasnt feeling good :( Confused- A LINE! :D :happydance: I'd be so excited just to SEE a damn line.. LOL. FX'd that its a BFP with some worthy tests! Let us know asap! :hugs:


----------



## makeithappen

Aaisrie said:


> Anteater I so understand where you are coming from. I was saying to my OH yesterday that the other week we would have been going for our 20 week scan. And they don't get it, they can't give us the support we need because they don't seem to understand the emotional impact all this has on us.
> 
> I don't know what to tell you, you really need to relax a little - I know that sounds stupid when it's the most stressful thing you can do but we ALL know that stress can stop us conceiving.... It's like a catch22!!! I do think the hypnosis is a good idea! Try anything!!! I'm thinking about trying a B vitamin if I don't fall this cycle to lengthen my LP. Have you tried temping? I have found it to be SO helpful - I would never have known my LP was short if I hadn't done and it's made me so much more in tune with my body, more aware.
> 
> 
> 
> makeithappen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> makeithappen - I think you might be feeling your cervix and thats the 2nd hole you are finding? What does it feel like?
> 
> :blush: here comes TMI! when i put my finger in, theres like a 'soft lump' (cant think of a better description) with a hole on either side if it :wacko:....
> 
> ....do you think this is my cervix just very low? now that i checked again this morning it does seem likely :blush:!Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely sounds like a low cervix! When it's low it's actually kind of like a tube so the holes you are feeling are just because it's lengthened. You probably won't have seen (it's a few pages back now!) that I discovered my cervix a couple of weeks ago and phoned my friend because I didn't know what it was! I found this pic online to explain what I mean better. If you look at the pics on either side it's kinda hanging down, like a tube! That's what you are feeling :D I hope I explained that right!!
> 
> https://www.fertilityuk.org/cervix2.gif
> 
> As for me, I feel sick this morning, totally exhausted - this is not good when I'm due to start my BD run this weekend... I really hope I haven't caught DD tummy bug from last week.... REALLY....Click to expand...

thanks for that hun,that makes sense now lol you'd think after 27 years i would know my own bits n bobs lol :haha:

Aaisrie you a little gem :hugs:


----------



## confused27

thanks bella hunny will let you know asap :D xx


----------



## laura6914

girls (from the UK)

I have quite a few ovulation tests if any body wants them. ill pop them in the post for you if you PM me your address. 

xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

makeithappen - I didn't know either!! If you saw my earlier post you will see that when I discovered my cervix (like a week ago!) I freaked out because I didn't know what it was!!!


----------



## Nessicle

laura6914 said:


> girls (from the UK)
> 
> I have quite a few ovulation tests if any body wants them. ill pop them in the post for you if you PM me your address.
> 
> xxx

if i don't get a bfp this month Laura I will take you up on that offer! :) xx


----------



## BellaBlu

Ness- Love your new Display pic, is that you? Geesh! If so you're beautiful :flower: good lookin couple! 


:sex: DH said "okay its gonna be quick tonight" pshhhh.. Right. He was havin' the time of his life.. :rofl: jkjk. <- now that's tmi 4 ya. I'm equipped for a bfp this month for sure.

Eve-Whats up tootz, did you have fun at your friends' house? :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

awww Bella thank you! That's very nice of you! 

Yep that's me and Mark my OH! The thing is I'd had my hair cut quite short - well short for me as it's always been long - because it was snapping off from bleach lol and I couldnt do a damn thing with it that day, the day my friend got married!! 

Lovin your display pic too how cool! such a gorgeous girl yourself! It's nice to see actual pictures of people you're chatting to :D 

xx

Good girl catch that eggy!!


----------



## BellaBlu

Yeah I think it's cool to see a pic too-makes it feel more personal cuz you know who you're talking to! (nothing against the girls without pics, I heart you all just as much) :) Thanks hun ! I'm hoping I'm gonna get it this month.. I'm feeling pretty optimistic now.. I had my blitz moment and now Im back on track.. 

I don't recall if you have said or not but how long have you been TTC?


----------



## Aaisrie

Ness you have GOT to have your BFP this cycle!! I'm feeling so positive for you!! And I second Bella, you look gorgeous!!!

Bella - I'm still there, I'm staying tonight - don't worry, I would forget everything but the one thing I always remember is my BBT!! LOL 1 tracked mind?! I definitely think you'll get your BFP this month. And that was so NOT tmi about your OH!! Have you READ some of the things in this thread?! That's like.... normal conversation LOL


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh and talking about photos, this is me and Saraya a couple of days ago (hope you can see it, not sure about my privacy options on that photo on FB!):

https://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs179.snc3/20674_1121515738470_1844388693_238492_7568497_n.jpg


----------



## BellaBlu

Oh my GOSH! :friends: Those pictures just wanna make me cry! (in a good way) What a beautiful family.. Saraya is soooo cute! I love them! as for you, I hope i still look that good when I'm a momma, dang girl ;) 

&& Thank Youuu. I really hope this is the month. - <-scratch that.. this WILL be the month.. We decided feb. was gonna be our month, remember ?! LOL You brought your BBT, you are too funny. Can't forget that though! Truly a one track mind :) But theres nothin' wrong with that.. It's not obsession.. its determination =)


----------



## Nessicle

BellaBlu said:


> Yeah I think it's cool to see a pic too-makes it feel more personal cuz you know who you're talking to! (nothing against the girls without pics, I heart you all just as much) :) Thanks hun ! I'm hoping I'm gonna get it this month.. I'm feeling pretty optimistic now.. I had my blitz moment and now Im back on track..
> 
> I don't recall if you have said or not but how long have you been TTC?

Oh that's good keep that PMA!! I'm rooting for you to get that bfp!

This is only my first cycle ttc which is prob why I'm driving myself crazy symptom spotting lol


----------



## Nessicle

Eve thank you darling I really hope so! 

Those pics of you and Saraya are gorgeous!!! You must be so proud! And you look gorgeous!x


----------



## Aaisrie

Awww thanks girls!! I swear Saraya looks NOTHING LIKE ME! She is the spitting image of her daddy! 100%! And trust me I do NOT look that good, for some reason at Christmas even though I was thinner than earlier in the year every photo I look really big - it's obscure - even Chris agreed, so it's not me being weird! In those I look okay though! I will have to dig out a photo of Chris and Saraya!

Yes Bella this *IS* our month!! IT WILL HAPPEN!


----------



## Aaisrie

If these don't show tell me because it could be my privacy options!
Here is Chris @ Christmas with Saraya:
https://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs178.snc3/20574_1100236166494_1844388693_198154_1704451_n.jpg
And this was when she was only a few months old:
https://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs162.snc1/6055_1036655337013_1844388693_77071_3771294_n.jpg


----------



## BellaBlu

Nessicle- Lol, oh yes the first month is always the worst. I remember being positive I WAS pregnant because it was the first time we had sex without birth control and i held my legs up.. Little did I know. hahaha. I'm just not as fertile as the rest of my family, unfortunately! But HEY! Alot of women DO get pregnant their first cycle, it all just depends! I hope you do hon, that would be awesome. :flower:

Eve~ Lol I keep lookin at that pic, I just cannot get over how darling she is.. It just makes you wanna pick her up and smother her in kisses! I have pics like that too, it's bizarre cuz you just know better. I blame it on the camera! lol. My metabolism has A.D.D and never stops.. so I've never been able to get above 125 and I'm 5'7".. *hopefully not the reason we're having trouble conceiving* :( which also resulted in lack of boobs. *thumbs down* .. I've always said that after I'm done getting kids I'm gonna get a boob job. I think I'd chicken out but :shrug: its fun to think about.. :lol:

&& Yes it is our month. I'm not even gonna consider otherwise. This is it. :D


----------



## BellaBlu

:O Holy wow!.. Your OH is a cutie! Lol. =) And saraya's eyes are SOO blue. Awww. I always wonder what our baby will look like because DH is dark skinned with curly hair *when it isn't buzzed short* (half latino) .. and I'm blonde hair, baby blue eyes. So it's honestly hard telling! But that is DEFINATELY something I wonder about alot of the time. Did you wonder that before you had saraya? She must've gotten your eyes huh :D


----------



## Aaisrie

Yup she got my eyes - Chris' are ice blue mine are the same as hers. She got her blonde hair from me - I was white blonde, and still am blonde although I dye it heavily!!

Yea, Chris is a hottie :D I saw your OH in one of your profile pics and he's a hottie too!!

My weight... well I was in recovery for about 2 months with anorexia (suffered from I was about 12, I'm now 28 and was 26 when I fell pregnant) when I fell pregnant with Saraya. I was up to 8 stone (112lbs - I'm 5ft6) when I got pregnant but having managed to get up to that from 6 stone (84lbs) I was doing pretty well. I went up to 11 stone (154lbs) when I was full term and am back down to 9 stone 3lbs (129lbs) currently. I still have bad days when I literally CAN'T eat, it was a massive struggle through my pregnancy and when I was breastfeeding to eat "for the baby" not for myself. But the bad days are less than they were and I'm doing pretty okay now :)


----------



## BellaBlu

:hugs: aww honey. Im sorry you struggled with that. It is a very hard thing to get through and you should be very proud of yourself for gettin healthy! Anorexia is hard to overcome. 129 is a good healthy weight. :) Stay healthy and if you ever need to talk about it or are struggling.. message me! Thats what ttc buddies are for :flower:
Thanks about DH :lol: he's my sugardaddy. :cloud9:

I KNEW you were a natural blonde! I was honestly gonna ask that. You can just tell :) But I really like the dark hair on ya.


----------



## BellaBlu

I have a stupid question.. it says you're from northern ireland.. do you have an irish accent? That would be so cool :) :thumbup: .. America seems so boring when it comes to speaking. I wish I had a cool accent!


----------



## Aaisrie

I have a northern irish accent, although it's not that strong - I lived in England for a couple of yrs and lost a lot of it, which is a good thing! lol

Yea the AN was hard to overcome but I did it and it makes me more determined to make sure Saraya has a positive body image and good thoughts about food and eating. And thanks for that, I had a really bad day a few days ago and was having real eating disorder thoughts, it was awful but I'm okay now! :D

That's so cute he's your sugardaddy!! Chris is my toyboy!! Only by a few months, I was 28 at the end of January and he won't be 28 until the end of April and he always reminds me I'm older than him LOL Although I never really look my age! Yea, I'm a natural blonde but weirdly I DO suit darker hair better. I had a loreal consultant tell me that I'm weird because I SUIT black hair and I shouldn't!! My hair has been every colour under the sun, I had a bright pink for a number of years and I had a green mohawk (very short!) and now my hair is pretty normal and boring and I want a change!


----------



## Kita

Titi said:


> Helly-I not only stopped buying normal clothes-I started buying a lot of empire waist tunics that I felt I could wear pg or not pg...........but that was 14 long cycles ago..........sigh.

:haha: I was checking out maternity clothes today and had to stop and remind myself that I am NOT pregnant yet!



Aaisrie said:


> Oh and talking about photos, this is me and Saraya a couple of days ago (hope you can see it, not sure about my privacy options on that photo on FB!):
> 
> https://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs179.snc3/20674_1121515738470_1844388693_238492_7568497_n.jpg




Aaisrie said:


> If these don't show tell me because it could be my privacy options!
> Here is Chris @ Christmas with Saraya:
> https://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs178.snc3/20574_1100236166494_1844388693_198154_1704451_n.jpg
> And this was when she was only a few months old:
> https://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs162.snc1/6055_1036655337013_1844388693_77071_3771294_n.jpg

Your pictures are AMAZING! Your daughter is beautiful, your OH is a hottie and you dont look a day over 17! You all have great genes!!!:happydance:
I especially love the last pic with your little one and OH. The lighting is awesome and its so clear and DD's eyes are stunning! I hope you have that pic framed!! :winkwink:


----------



## Nessicle

I can't see the pics Eve! :(


----------



## Aaisrie

Weird Ness?? It can't be the privacy options or no-one else would be able to see them? Are you just getting a broken image box or what?

I'm just about to go with Patricia to get her car MOT'd. Totally exhausted - we were up nattering until 5AM! Shitttttt lol NEED SLEEP! I have a friend coming to mine tonight because he just broke up with his G/F and my house is a tip and I can't get home to tidy it because I already said I would go to the MOT place with Patricia and then tomorrow morning I have another friend calling by for coffee... it's like OMG I am the LEAST social person (on here is different, I'm protected by a screen lol) and I'm like a social butterfly at the moment!

How's everyone today??

Ness how's the symptoms?

Bella - banging away still??

Kita - that's so sweet thank you!! The last photo was taken on my phone camera which is a SHITTY 3.2MP!!!! LOL DD doesn't look the best in it, it doesn't look like her at all apart from the eye colour. I want to get it framed though. Also need to get some of my maternity shots framed too - have some GORGEOUS ones!


----------



## Nessicle

hahahaha "Bella banging away still?" lol you crack me up Eve!! 

It's probably my work PC as I could see them on my laptop at home, saw the pics of you and Saraya but not the ones with DH! I wanted to see this cutie all the others were on about!! no fair!! ;) 

Oooh symptoms well now you got me started:-

-woke with a metallic taste in my mouth had to brush my teeth and couldnt taste it for a while then and been eating quite a lot today so it's taken the taste away! 
-my nipples aren't really sore anymore so think that was an ov symptom that lingered but my right boob feels sore behind the nipple if I press it. 
-cramping slightly this morning but it's got worse through the day like I have AF. 
-nausea last night been ok today but tends to come about later on in the day. 
-bloated and gassy although I always am lol
-feeling really tired and I'm sleeping really heavy which I don't usually cos I'm a very light sleeper
-still got yellowy discharge 
-woke with sore throat

think that's it :rofl: 

you were up til 5am?! Good lord young lady I bet you're shattered!! 

early night tonight!


----------



## laura6914

hey girls just a quick update from me. 

Before that Aaisrie those photos are absolutley gorgeous. Such a stuning family. 

Well after having a few sharp worrying pains i went to the Drs today. I have to go to the hospital tonight to get my BETA bloods done before tuesday as i have an early scan to make sure the pregnancy is where it should be an not in my tubes. Im absolutly petrified at the thought it could all be over but holding onto hope as the pains arent that bad. Ill keep you all updated (if you want me to)

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

OMG laura!! I bet you are so worried :hugs: 

I'm praying all is where it should be honey - let us know as soon as you can xx


----------



## laura6914

thanks Ness i will do hun. Yeah worried sick. 

xxx


----------



## Minimin

Laura :hugs: 
What kind of pains are you having? 
Keep us posted wont you hun. My thoughts are with you.
x


----------



## BellaBlu

Eve--Of course I'm still bangin away! :rofl:

Laura- Oh honey I'm sure you're nervous. But I have faith that everything is okay, and I'm sure everything will turn out fine. Keep us posted, of course we'll ALWAYS wanna know how everything is going with the pregnancy, you're still one of us :friends:. My thoughts and prayers are with you hun.


----------



## Nessicle

good girl Bella ;)


----------



## confused27

hey girls Laura i have my fingers crossed everything is ok for you hunny xx
i had a little pinky browny spotting earlier then nothing just went to loo and theres a little more so think the witch is on her way :cry:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Confused im sorry hunny :hugs:

Ness- hiya i dont think we've met :flower:lovely avatar pic!

bella good luck this cycle hun :hugs: love the pic gorgeous as always (stamps feet with jelousy :lol:)

Eve (hope u dont mind me calling u that) good luck to u to hunny :hugs: your family is beautiful!!!

laura u are in my thoughts but please dont worry im sure everything is perfectly fine :flower:

Min- best of luck hunny! :hugs:

If ive missed anyone else out best of luck to you all!!!:hugs:

I havnt been on much,Ross' nan past away other day on her birthday, so we getting ready for the funeral on the 15th :cry: i only cremated my little boy october and i cant deal with another funeral right now :cry:

on a brighter note im on cd8 now so getting ready to :sex: really hoping this is our month girs!!!

And as for putting faces to names... heres me :blush: and my gorgeous kian whos 4 :)
 



Attached Files:







1111.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 15









aboo.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Nessicle

hi mommy2kian!! lovely to meet you! You're gorgeous and your little boy is soo adorable! He's gonna be a heartbreaker!x


----------



## Minimin

Thanks M2K- What a gorgeous gorgeous little boy you have!!!!!!!
Looking good yourself missy!!!
I am off to Egypt in about 20mins so ladies have a good week and I hope to come back to tales of BFP's, Strumping and the such like! 
TC.
Love Min!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

have a wonderful time in Egypt!! I envy you being in the sun! :D xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

OMG min i am jelouse soooo dam jelouse, i want to go to sharm el shiek? is that where ur going ohhhhhh im beyond jelous have fun sweety!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Minimin

Ta ladies.
M2K I am off to Taba Heights. Just beach, pools, and massages for me. Not sure I should be going to sauna's, jacuzzi's etc whilst early pregnant if I am so steering clear.
I will make sure I catch some rays for you ladies- If AF does show up there I will also make sure I have lots of cocktails for you!
Nessicles- I hope to come back to your BFP missy! I wanted to test Valentines Day but have already packed my tests with me. LOL
can you imagine securities faces?


----------



## Nessicle

well I went to the toilet for my morning pee this morning and when i wiped there was pink on the toilet roll, then I went later on and I had some pink tinged discharge! I think I've had an implantation!! I'm pretty positive now that I'm pregnant!

woke up feeling really nauseous and the thought of eating a sausage butty or bacon butty turns my stomach


----------



## Minimin

Nessicle said:


> well I went to the toilet for my morning pee this morning and when i wiped there was pink on the toilet roll, then I went later on and I had some pink tinged discharge! I think I've had an implantation!! I'm pretty positive now that I'm pregnant!
> 
> woke up feeling really nauseous and the thought of eating a sausage butty or bacon butty turns my stomach

:wohoo: and :yipee:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Min!!!! 

I hope you get your :bfp: while you're on holiday that would be amazing!!! xxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Ohhhh ness that sounds promising!!!! xXx:flower:


----------



## Nessicle

thank you darling! I'm feeling really positive today as wanted to have some sort of sign my symptoms weren't all in my head and this has sorta confirmed to me that it's a mega real possibility!!xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Ness - I told you so!! Wheres your chart dammit... I needa chart stalk here!!


----------



## Aaisrie

M2k - Not at all, you can call me Eve of course!! :D You are so pretty and your son is gorgeous!!!!

Minimin - have a great holiday!! I hope you get your BFP while you're away!!

Bella - hope you're okay today - I start my BD time tonight!!!


----------



## Titi

Ness-that sounds REALLY good-That has never happened to me, so FX'd big time!!!! (good thing you ate the veg!);)

Are you temping? Would love to see chart also!


----------



## makeithappen

hey girls hope your all well :hi:

happy weekend to you all :happydance: 

my DH is on the night shift (or the shite shift as i like to call it) so im having a quiet relaxing weekend. havent used my softcups yet. have a while yet until ov, but i want to try them out before hand i think. im really nervous about them to be honest :dohh: lol.


----------



## Titi

I am dumb-I am 12dpo today-was actually only 11dpo when tested yesterday:dohh:


----------



## BellaBlu

Hey Girls!
Confused- Maybe hun but we know that there are plenty of other things that cause spotting ;) Hope it isn't AF! FX'd for you doll..*

M2K-Well Hello Lovely! Long time no talk :) Thanks a bunch hun, you're absolutely gorgeous as well! And your little boy is just perfect. He's DEFINITELY gonna break some hearts! He looks like he's gonna be sporty. ;)

Minimin- I hope you have a great time in Egypt!! I'm sure you will have a blast.. And I got a good chuckle out of thinking of security's faces.. If you get ahold of a computer while you're there you better update us on how things are going! :) *Hugs*

Nessicle- That is SO exciting! I hope so honey that would be wonderful. I bet you're so anxious to test. Talk about lucky if you got it the first month of trying :hugs: I can't wait to hear the good news :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

morning all!! 

Eve - haven't filled my chart in last two days eek! that fahrenheit one did my head in!

I just know I'm gonna get a :bfp:

makeithappen the softcups are sooo easy and if I have conveiced this month it will be my first month ttc and the softcups will have been a success!


----------



## BellaBlu

Eve--
BD time! Woohoo! Most def. the funnest part of TTC :flower: show your OH who's boss and have fun.. Catch that eggie!! :hugs:

I'm doing good girls :)


----------



## Nessicle

I know Bella that would be amazing hey?! you've added me to your stalking list he he! Love it! 

OMG you girls so need to get your :bfp:s too wouldnt it be ace if we were all in First Tri together?!! 

Titi you gonna test today too then?


----------



## BellaBlu

Nessicle- :) I'm so happy for you honey!! But from my heart to yours.. I just wanna tell you to stay optimistic but try not to get TOO excited yet. As if for some reason it wasn't a baby *knock on wood*.. it's heartbreaking and overwhelmingly depressing when AF shows up:( 

I have no doubt that this could be it for you :) I will prayyy that it is and it sounds soo very promising. But as you know our bodies can play dirty tricks when we want something really bad. *I'm not trying to be a debbie downer* I just want to make sure you keep your guard up a little.. just in case :flower: 

(but i secretly cannot wait for you to test, cuz boy am I hoping for a :bfp: !!!)

How many dpo are you now? :D


----------



## makeithappen

Nessicle said:


> morning all!!
> 
> makeithappen the softcups are sooo easy and if I have conveiced this month it will be my first month ttc and the softcups will have been a success!

thanks hun, i dont know, i think im over thinking them lol my main worry is not getting it back out lol

i really hope this is your cycle....its definitely sounding positive. when you gona test??


----------



## BellaBlu

Yes Ness you're on my stalk list :D! OH how I would adore to be in the first trimester, all of us. I'd call that fate! lol.. :happydance: ... Now you're getting me all excited!


----------



## BellaBlu

Makeithappen- I was terrified too, as I get a little squeemish even with tampons. But the most reassuring thought is there is NO way it can get lost up there. And even if you have a little bit of trouble getting it out.. it is possible. I got panic-y at first because I couldn't get it out once, so I just squatted down and pushed my muscles (make sure you don't have to pee lol) and I was able to grab ahold of it. You honestly cant feel them at all, and they are SO much easier to use after you get the hang of it :) you just hook your finger around the edge and pull it out. It's not so bad :flower: and as you can see Softcups have a very high success rate, 7 BFP's so far just on this site since 2010 started! Most of them were this month~! :D


----------



## makeithappen

aww thanks bellablu, im gona use them soon i think, to take the bad thoughts out of my head lol! im really hoping they work for me! for us all infact! 

Bring on the :bfp:'s


----------



## confused27

good luck ness hope this is it for you :D the witch got me good today, so ordering more softcups later, hope all you other girls are doing good xx


----------



## BellaBlu

:cry: :cry: :cry:

I'm on CD16 .. we had sex the 1st,2nd & 4th and I supposably ovulated the 5th (yesterday)..

Didn't have sex on the 3rd because I had a tiny bit of thick brown discharge out of NOwhere.. the previous day I had EWCM... anyways..

NOW the day after OV I've got watery clear-brown discharge, not thick brown like old blood. It's enough to show up in the undies :cry: that can't be good it's waaay too early to have implantation bleeding of any sort. Wtf. I am so mad right now.. and confused. And I know it's not from 'rough sex' because we didn't have sex last night. I've just got this dreadful feeling that I'm out this month.. this shit isn't normal.


----------



## makeithappen

but hun its way to early for af?!? are your cycles regular? if so this couldnt be af! oh i hope it goes away soon :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

thank you for all the good luck messages girls! I'm sending you all tons of :dust: cos you all deserve your :bfp:s!!

Bella - yeah i'm trying to stay grounded and not get to excited yet as it's very early i'm only 6dpo so the right time for implantation bleed and i'm feeling nauseous to hell and only thing that takes it off is eating lol also got a right headache!

OH wants to have sex though - sounds stupid but is it ok to do at this point if i was pregnant?

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

bella it could just be a little old blood that your OH knocked while you were :sex: mixed with the cm??


----------



## BellaBlu

It's way too early for AF and my cycles have been regular! So I don't know what it is :( I guess I'll just wait it out and see. Thanks for the kind words ladies..

Ness~It's perfectly fine to have sex now :) Enjoy yourself!

FX'd for everyone :friends:


----------



## Titi

Hi all-

No Ness, not going to test again......I don't feel I can bear another BFN right yet-it's been 14 long cycles. Just going to keep busy next few days. 

You can keep having sex as long as you want!!!!!!


----------



## Titi

Bella-

Forgot to mention I can't imagine what your brown CM means..That has never happened to me before.........it is def. too early for implantation unless you maybe charted wrong and OV like on cd11 or something? Sounds AFy but way too early. Huh. Be warned-once you start TTC for a few months no matter how regular or normal you were your body starts playing some serious head games with you. I can't even mention all its done to me!!!!


----------



## makeithappen

as we are all showing pics i thought i would a some of my & my DH!
 



Attached Files:







me & derrick.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 15









our wedding.jpg
File size: 5.5 KB
Views: 56









3129489080a5443823680l.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Titi

beautiful! I love seeing pics!!!!!


----------



## makeithappen

lol thanks! i just thought id get in on the act! i love pics too! people hate to see me coming as i always have my camera lol!


----------



## Nessicle

BellaBlu said:


> It's way too early for AF and my cycles have been regular! So I don't know what it is :( I guess I'll just wait it out and see. Thanks for the kind words ladies..
> 
> Ness~It's perfectly fine to have sex now :) Enjoy yourself!
> 
> FX'd for everyone :friends:

well keep us posted Bella! unless you ov'd earlier or you done opks? 

had sex with OH lol we didn't last very long - haven't really been able to do it this week cos I've had a bit of thrush but I tell you something - i've never finished so quickly!! It was mega intense too so much that I started to giggle uncontrolably after lol!! Just wasnt too sure if it was safe straight after IB (if it was IB of course!) but that's silly i know lol :blush: 

after we finished there was pink tinge when I wiped and then a tiny one speck of bright bled blood


----------



## Titi

you guys are so cute. How long have you been married? TTC?


----------



## Titi

wow Ness-I've heard that can also happen in PG too just not sure when.....if you aren't PG then I'll have some of whatever you are having (maybe veg sushi?)?? : )


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Titi! 

makeithappen - aww such gorgeous pics! you and OH look so happy!!


----------



## Nessicle

me and Mark xmas


----------



## makeithappen

aww thanks girls! we'll be married 2 years this june! we've been ttc for almost a year had one bfp in july but went for 3month scan in september & out baby had no heartbeat! so we've been back ttc from oct/nov 09! 

you all look like really happy cute couples too! now wee need our little ones to make the couple a family! x


----------



## Aaisrie

makeithappen - gorgeous pics!!

Bella - the cm thing - could it be that you have scratched yourself using a softcup (I mean we are all pretty easy to tear in there) and that it's bled but like not come out and then when you HAD sex it dislodged it and made its way out a couple of days later? I know even with AF, I noticed I had pink tinged CM around my cervix 2 days before AF started so maybe it's the same thing. If you're really worried - go to the DR!! 
https://www.steadyhealth.com/Vaginal_Brown_Discharge___Ovulation__t57558.html
Apparently a lot of people get it at ovulation - there are a couple of post in there of relevance and it's totally normal. Do you know you def O'd when you think you did - it couldn't be you O'd sooner and that it is implantation??


----------



## Nessicle

sorry to hear you lost a little bean - he/she will be sending baby dust to you from heaven! fx this cycle will be yours xx


----------



## Nessicle

Eve yeah your probs right about Bella's CM - i know i've had brown discharge when me and OH have had sex in the past although i think mine was a bit of old AF blood at the time!


----------



## Aaisrie

Ness you are soooo gonna get your BFP! And yes sex is fine, as has already been said, I had sex the whole way through my pregnancy - my 2nd tri I was super horny, my last tri I was like use sex to get the baby out!!


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha thanks Eve! just wasnt sure lol felt silly for asking but better to ask hey?! i'm getting quite nervous now though - I just want to see that :bfp: then i will be happy!



Titi yeah most likely the veg sushi ;) he he i have heard you get very horny in first tri though i dont know when either lol something to do with all the extra blood down there - sorta like a man really if you think about it - all the blood rushing to your bits ha ha ha!


----------



## helen87

Hi all im new to the forum so thought i would say hi! This month is our third of actively trying although we have not been using protection since July now. I think i am around ovulation now how however i am kind of hoping that i will get a period this month as i have ordered a clearblue fertility moniter for next month and i am waiting on some soft cups arriving, i am going all out!! If we did manage to conceive this month i would be over the moon obv but wouldnt get to play with my new toys!! and from what i have read people really seem to rate CBFM and softcups??

Lots of luck to all of you! x


----------



## Aaisrie

Hey Helen87 yup the SC seem to be working for a lot of people here. There are been I think 7 at the last count BFPs in the last few weeks!! And I reckon Ness is gonna be on that list soon! Welcome to our group!!

Ness I was SO ILL in my first tri I did not want to have sex, the movement made me wanna hurl!!


----------



## Nessicle

hi and welcome!! 

well fx for your :bfp: but at least you'll have good fun using the soft cups and cbfm if AF arrives! 

soft cups are fab so easy to use and from what i gather very effective! my first cycle ttc and using softcups and I think I may be pregnant now so if I am then they deserve all the praise!!

xx


----------



## Nessicle

ugh eve hoping i don't get bad morning sickness! i don't do well when i'm poorly ha ha ha


----------



## helen87

Ness if you end up with your BFP i will definately make sure i use the SC! but im not sure about them being easy as i think they look horrendous! are they really that easy? I would be scared to death i wouldn't get it out again ( I had a bad experience with a condom once but i'll not go into that! )How far away are you from testing?

I also cant seem to get to grips with the CM business, it doesn't seem to vary much....or maybe thats just me being daft! 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

no don't worry helen theyre so so easy to use, they hook up behind your pelvic bone so when you take it out just insert your middle finger and you will feel the plastic rim - just bear down as though you're doing a poo and then gently move down and then slide out horizontally not down as your vagina slopes back 

you can't even feel it in there! also they provide a good defence against the after :sex: 'dribble' if yiou catch my drift lol


----------



## Nessicle

PS Helen I was born in Rotherham and lived in Tinsley til I was 7 years old until mum moved us all up to Leeds! Lets just say we got out of Tinsley just in time.....


----------



## helen87

Oh yes, theres nothing nicer than feeling that run down your leg as your trying to sleep.....


----------



## BellaBlu

:shrug: Now you all have me wondering if I even have my timing done correctly. Wouldn't that be a b*tch!  I've charted CM on fertility friend.. but I swear if it isn't this month I'm getting a BBT or a CBFM. Things have "matched up" pretty well each month with my "probable feritle" times.. as far as have EWCM and twinges and sore BB's.. At least if I did O on CD11 we had sex that day. Phew. It's also likely that I could've scratched myself getting out the softcup on friday a.m. . . Cuz it was suctioned pretty well so I had to show the damn thing who was boss. (ouch) and we we're pretty rough and a bit TOO deep on the 2nd this month. That was CD 12? So maybe we just beat my cervix up a bit and it took awhile for the blood to come out, that would explain the brown. I wish I could explain though, It doesn't look like blood at ALL its such a very light brown. It doesn't even show color on the opposite side of undies, just looks wet (tmi ;)) .. I dunno. I'm overstressing myself over hopefully nothing!


----------



## Nessicle

Bella just sounds like a bit of old blood from a previous AF or a sex or softcup injury! I wouldnt stress about it I have brown bloody discharge at various points of the month too occasionally xx


----------



## yomo

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry i have been silent had a rough couple of days.....well i am back to square 1 CD1 was really really convinced that i would get a BFP this month but was sooo wrong.

Enough about me.... how are you wonderful ladies today? Eve i would be catching some zzzzzz's if I was you I need 8 hours or I am useless!

Ness- I have got my fingers crossed for you.

Helen- welcome to the group 

Seen all your pics they are wonderful! it's great to put a name to a face 

Laura- I hope you are ok, thinking of you x

For those who I have missed hope you are all doing ok x


----------



## Nessicle

hi yomo! good to see you back :hugs: hope you're ok and sending tons of :dust: to you that this month will be your month!! 

oh yes I wonder how Laura is - i'm hoping everything is ok and that her little bean is still well and truly stuck!! xx


----------



## BellaBlu

Yeah :) We'll hope that's all it is :hugs: thanks girls.. Yomo I'm sorry about the rough couple of days honey :hugs:..


----------



## Nessicle

awww Bella what cute photos! such a gorgeous couple!! xx


----------



## yomo

https://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphot...312772772382_1022529157_30963451_186499_n.jpg

https://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphot...12954656929_1022529157_30963818_1836732_n.jpg

Don't know if these will work!


----------



## Nessicle

they work darling! Aww you looked gorgeous on your wedding day!!!


----------



## yomo

Thanks babes, it really was an amazing day! I keep thinking to myself I aint that hard done to, some people arn't even lucky enough to find their soulmate but I have found mine x


----------



## Nessicle

I always think that, you can only just situations by what you have been through and yeah there is always someone worse off than you but your life is what you go through everyday and it's hard not to feel down about it sometimes xx stay strong hun I feel positive this new cycle will be your time xx


----------



## Aaisrie

GORGEOUS photos!!

Aw yomo, well at least you can keep us crazy lot company for another cycle!! 

Bella - def sounds like CM mixed with a tiny bit of old blood, particularly if your around O time there will be more of it so when the brown blood mixes it will look like a tinge. Try not to worry sweetheart.

Well I'm getting ready to go pick my daughter up, take her to Patricia's and then head over to OH! Got my makeup on, little dress, apparently he's making me a special dinner and getting the mood ready for me!! :D Excited :D


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh and yes I have packed my BBT and my Pre-seed AND my SC!!! LOL


----------



## Nessicle

oooh have a lovely evening Eve! Will speak to you tomorrow xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Ness when are you due to test?


----------



## Nessicle

Aaisrie said:


> Oh and yes I have packed my BBT and my Pre-seed AND my SC!!! LOL

:rofl:


----------



## Nessicle

Aaisrie said:


> Ness when are you due to test?

well i know I won't get a :bfp: yet as it's far too early but i'm poas with IC's every day you know 'just in case' lol 

but i'm only 6dpo today so officially will be 11dpo which is Thursday


----------



## Aaisrie

Ooooo exciting thursday!! :D I'm due to O on thursday or friday!


----------



## Nessicle

woo hoo :sex: :sex: :sex: for you lady!!!If I get my :bfp: before then I will be straight on here with pictures to let you all know :D xx


----------



## Aaisrie

w000000t! Looking forward to it Ness, ya gotta get it I mean your symptoms are SPOT ON!


----------



## Nessicle

thank you darling! means alot for someone who has had a baby to say that! :hugs: 

not feeling too bad this afternoon anyway, feel tired bit of a headache but don't feel as bad as I did this morning - see what symptoms tomorrow brings hey?!


----------



## yomo

So true Eve, wouldn't want to leave ya! Hope you have a great night! make sure you get plenty in lol.

On the plus side I can have a glass of wine lol not had a drink for 2 weeks.


----------



## Titi

Yomo-sorry about AF-it's always the worst when you think it's your month. :hugs:


----------



## BellaBlu

Have a great night Eve :hugs: Enjoy yourself :) Sounds like you're gonna have fun!

& thanks girls ;) I'm off for the night. We're gonna go grab somethin' to eat and hang out with friends. :friends:

Have a great night! Talk to you girls tomorrow.


----------



## Titi

makeithappen said:


> aww thanks girls! we'll be married 2 years this june! we've been ttc for almost a year had one bfp in july but went for 3month scan in september & out baby had no heartbeat! so we've been back ttc from oct/nov 09!
> 
> you all look like really happy cute couples too! now wee need our little ones to make the couple a family! x

I'm so sorry about your little bean. :hugs:

We'll be married two years also in September, however been TTC 14 cycles. Never had a bfp yet.


----------



## Nessicle

eugh sickness has kicked in again :sick: gonna log off for a bit so have a lovely evening everyone xx


----------



## yomo

Have a lovely night, hope you are feeling betta soon.


----------



## BellaBlu

:( Well, the brown spotting went away till DH and I had sex tonight.. then when I wiped there was straight up blood. Looks like my body has gone completely haywire as I'm only on CD16 (17 if you count it being 2 a.m.).. I shouldn't even be STARTING AF for another 12 days. Makes absolutely no sense considering my cycles have been normal :nope: .. I'm wrecked right now. I don't even know what the HELL is going on with my body!! What a completely helpless feeling. Ughhh.

Anyways, I hope you are all doing great, and FX'd for lots of BFP's from you soon.

xXx Bella.


----------



## Beans

Bella, 

What cycle day are you on? You could be seeing either ovulation bleeding or implantation bleeding....


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Bella :hugs: i wish i could help and tell you what the brown is but i have no clue :dohh:


ladies i need some advice! some children at kians school are being treated for thread worm (EUGH) it starts with an itchy bum, we had a letter saying he should be treated and also family members to stop spreading...so took kian to docs and had some vermox medicine it is basically 1 spoonful an thats it, it kills the worm (eugh it makes me feel sick) so me and ross had a spoonful too! I thought well what if i get pregnant and i get it i cant take the medicine then! 

But now im worried, we had :sex: last night at cd9 (due to ovulate wednesday cd13) if by some miracle the sperm last untill i ovulate will they be affected by this vermox? :cry: i want a healthy baby, and now im getting worried that this stupid medicine may effect the sperm or my eggs :cry:

Am i being stupid? i mean if by any chance the sperm survive for 4 days and fertalise an egg, it must be a strong sperm right to last that long?


----------



## Nessicle

I've read that 60% of adults have thread worm without even knowing it...

i would imagine you will be fine and it shouldnt do any harm before you've actually conceived.

This is what i found on NHS website

_Medication for threadworm is not usually suitable during pregnancy and while breastfeeding. Only in the second or third trimester (weeks 14-26 and week 27 onwards) of pregnancy can medication be used. Mebendazole is often prescribed. Mebendazole or piperazine should never be taken during the first trimester of pregnancy. See your GP if you are unsure_


----------



## Nessicle

morning all! 7dpo for me today, nothing major to note i have less symptoms today than any other day:

-thrush which is driving me mad 
-really tired but could not sleep at all last night
-thirsty
-sore gums (had a metal taste on 6dpo but can't say I've really noticed it since!)
-i'm passing gas like crazy and I've noticed i need to pee more frequently 

played bowling on the Wii last night and my tummy muscles really ached afterwards 

only a little nausea now and then mainly first thing and later on at night.

I'm still pretty sure I'm gonna get a :bfp: this month as had what I think was the IB - the light pink on the toilet tissue when wiping and only had this yesterday!


----------



## Nessicle

Bella - sorry honey I'm not sure what it could be then if you had a full on bleed - you should go see a gynae or a doctor though to put your mind at rest


----------



## makeithappen

thanks girls. it was hard loosing my bean..still is everyday but im trying to keep positive. so this month im going all out....

last month i used the following & will be using it all again this cycle too

*drinking grapefruit juice to help with cm
*taking Robitussin cough medicine around ov to help thin cm
*cb digi opks
*conceive plus
*preconception tablets for me & DH

this cycle im adding
*softcups :happydance:
*reflexology to help me relax about the whole ttc thing!

im hoping it all works 

hope you girls are all good! & having a nice weekend! :hugs:


----------



## Titi

huge temp drop : ( AF probably today or tomorrow.


----------



## makeithappen

aww titi :hugs: i hope she doesnt show! 

Grrrr, ok :witch: listen up, just clear off & leave us girls all alone! can you not take the hint, your not invited, definitely not wanted......now dont come back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

aww no titi! doesnt that happen around implantation though or am I totally off the mark lol?


----------



## Titi

No Ness-you aren't off the mark-just my LP is about 14 days so a dip at 13dpo is most likely AF and no ID-I would expect, for me an ID around 5-10dpo. Although I had an ID last month and no bfp. I am actually assuming I am 13 dpo though-I had a crisis at Ov this month and wasn't able to OPK toward the end or get an accurate temp and put my own crosshairs in based pretty much solely on my cf, prior OV history and earlier - opks.
We'll see........


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Thanks ness for the reasurance, im just a wreck thinking my next baby will have problems with his brain etc just like my angel kaden :cry: i just hope i bring my baby home this time!!!

titi im very sorry that the witch MIGHT be on her way!!!:hugs:

ness if u dont get ur bfp then theres no hope for any of us, especially with all them symtoms!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flower:

My last cycle before this one was 28 days and i OV'd on CD13...my cycle this time was 25 days (3 days earlier)so does that mean ill ovulate earlier? :-k


----------



## Helly

15 pages! Went to twickenham (OH is Welsh, whoops, they got beat) but stayed in a nice hotel.

Sorry Yomo and Titi, huge hugs.

Bella and Laura - thinking of you both, hope you're OK.

The BFP ladies - fantastic!

The TWW ladies - fingers crossed!

Eve im doing ok at the charting but i spoke the other morning which i guess is why the temp is circled. Hope you're well.

Hugs to everyone x


----------



## Nessicle

Titi said:


> No Ness-you aren't off the mark-just my LP is about 14 days so a dip at 13dpo is most likely AF and no ID-I would expect, for me an ID around 5-10dpo. Although I had an ID last month and no bfp. I am actually assuming I am 13 dpo though-I had a crisis at Ov this month and wasn't able to OPK toward the end or get an accurate temp and put my own crosshairs in based pretty much solely on my cf, prior OV history and earlier - opks.
> We'll see........

aww thats pants honey :(


----------



## Nessicle

Mommy2Kian said:


> Thanks ness for the reasurance, im just a wreck thinking my next baby will have problems with his brain etc just like my angel kaden :cry: i just hope i bring my baby home this time!!!
> 
> titi im very sorry that the witch MIGHT be on her way!!!:hugs:
> 
> ness if u dont get ur bfp then theres no hope for any of us, especially with all them symtoms!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flower:
> 
> My last cycle before this one was 28 days and i OV'd on CD13...my cycle this time was 25 days (3 days earlier)so does that mean ill ovulate earlier? :-k

aww thank you darling :hugs: I'm not feeling very positive this afternoon I do't know why?! Had to go up to bed about 2.30pm cos I was so exhausted and needed a nap but I couldn't get to sleep or I'd drop off and need to pee grr!!

I'm sending all prayers and baby dust to you xxxx

i'm not too sure about the shorter cycle I'm afraid hopefully one of the experts like Eve will be able to help :D


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm BACKKKKK

Titi - I'm really sorry to say your chart DOES look that way, BUT your temps are mostly inaccurate which means that it might not be her - you know your body best and you know we're all here to support you if she does show her ugly witchy face... *hugs*

Bella - that's totally strange, are you SURE it's not an implantation bleed, they can last for up to about 3/4 days?

Ness - why are you feeling so downhearted today? Has my upbeatness been missing? :D

M2K - it would probably mean you O'd earlier, there is generally very little change in your LP, mine is normally 11/12 days although you can lengthen it medically but it doesn't usually change dramatically by itself - are you charting? Can I see, I can't remember if you have posted a link before lol


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh I should have said - when I got there last night he had candles lit all round the living room and was standing with his back to me when I walked in and then he turned around with flowers and chocolate :D
He made me vegetable soup for dinner (I cannot have sex on a full tummy!! so he made that so as I wouldn't be uncomfortable!) then we watched the rugby while having dinner. Then he made a big bed up on the living room floor with blankets everywhere and we watched porn, he gave me an amazing massage and had sex LOL
It was so entirely sweet!!


----------



## Nessicle

hi Eve! yeah I think it must be that honey he he!

i don't know I'm just having an emotional day today, i've cried cos of my thrush, cried cos of my bank, cried when my OH said something to me that wouldnt usually bother me.....

I'm soo tired too, had to go upstairs for an afternoon nap! Had a really restless night last night in bed even though I was knackered i just couldnt sleep so reckon that won't have helped!

You have a good night with your OH??


----------



## Nessicle

awww Eve how romantic!!! Sounds like a perfect evening!


----------



## Aaisrie

Sounds just like pregnancy Ness!! I work for my MIL, with my OH and his bro, total family business and when I was pregnant (before I tested and found out!) my BIL told his mum, tell her to go home and test she's so freaking emotional she must be pregnant!! Everything set me off lol


----------



## Nessicle

awww ha ha ha Eve that's made me feel so much better! I do feel so up and down today - one minute happy but ready to blubber at the slightest thing - I cried watching Scrubs this afternoon cos they were saying wedding vows lol


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL I so remember being like that!! hahahaha

Where is everyone tonight?


----------



## Nessicle

I don't know the forum seems quiet tonight!


----------



## Helly

Ness - sounds really promising, and sounds like a good night last night Eve! x


----------



## Nessicle

you ok today Helly?

thanks hun - yeah feeling pretty rubbish today ha ha my stomach muscles ache everywhere tonight too it all feels sore!


----------



## Helly

Yeah Im good, not looking forward to work tomorrow and this months gonna be a nightmare, its ov weekend next weekend and we are at his Mums! :D

Got everything crossed for you, all sounds really good!


----------



## Aaisrie

You can work it Helly - My FIL is away until my O day so my OH HAS to be there to look after the dogs and we are working it out!! It can be done!


----------



## BellaBlu

I'm here :blush: I've been lurking off and on. Don't know what is going on with my body honestly. I think it was too early to be an implantation bleed, and I was reading something about "ovulation" bleeding as well.. It was back to brown spotting this morning and it's getting less and less. I don't know if I count it as a period and start over or what? It was very very light, but still a bit more than spotting. I'm just aggravated because it's got me stumped! I dunno I ordered a buttload of OPK's because I'm sick of wondering what is going on. But enough about that- I guess I'll just have to wait it out and see what happens.

Eve- It sounds like an absolute perfect night to me. That sounds so romantic and ;) fun! I'm glad you had a perfect night.. that sounds like a definate baby-makin' night to me. :hugs:

Ness- Sorry you're feeling low honey. Just imagine though, it might be wacky hormones from pregnancy, we'll hope so :flower: I cant wait until it's your testing day!

Helly-That should be enjoyable at his mum's :lol: it's always fun when there is a 'risk factor' of getting caught. It's like being teenagers all over again. Get it girl ;)

& to all my other girls, I hope all is well and sending :hugs: and babydust your way*


----------



## Aaisrie

Bella your avatar pic is GORGEOUS! OMG!! I'd tap that  You should start temping, seriously!! At least then we'd know where you were in your cycle dammit!!


----------



## BellaBlu

Aww. Thanks babe! You make me smile =)! lol.. I'm going to dammit. I hope I'm able to remember to take my temp every morning. I should be able to though, with baby on the brain all the time. As a matter of fact, I'm ordering one right now. I'm sick of this. OPK's and BBT next month all the way! If I need to.. I suppose I shouldn't count myself out yet. :flower:


----------



## Aaisrie

make sure the BBT is a double digit one because otherwise it's too inaccurate!! I hardly even waken when I take my temp now, I'm so used to it!!


----------



## BellaBlu

Shit! I just ordered a 1/100th one right before you posted that :( so it's not gonna be accurate?


----------



## Mommy2Kian

G'morning ladies!!! :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:

Cd 11 now yay! we :sex: cd4 (which i wont count) 9th and 10th so far,had the soft cup in from 6:30 last night till 6:30 this morning!

Eve i tried tempin once but because my 4 year old keeps sleepin with us my temp is all all over the place! LP was 13 last cycle :wacko: 

Laura where are u and how are u hunny?:hugs:

xXx


----------



## Nessicle

Bella thanks darling! I hope so! Your avatar pic is gorgeous!! You stunning lady!!! 

Eve hun you ok? Mommy2kian morning hun! hope you're all ok!!

8dpo today and symptoms are:-

-tired
-gassy and bloated
-sore abdomen
-backache low down
-peeing more frequently although not excessively
-bleeding and sore gums on the right side of my mouth
-thrush
-a further small amount of watery pink discharge yesterday and I only noticed because I had to use a tampon with canesten on it to help with the thrush as it was itching like mad
-headache
-nausea
-feeling emotionally weary


----------



## Aaisrie

Ness - I'm exhausted, haven't been sleeping well at all but aside from that, grand!

M2K - yea that would mess up temping! Sometimes I think sleeping with my OH is like sleeping with a 4 yr old, he's either smothering you with hugs or ripping the blanket off you lol

Bella - crap, is it definitely not 2 decimal places?? Link me to it?


----------



## Nessicle

Aaisrie said:


> Ness - I'm exhausted, haven't been sleeping well at all but aside from that, grand!
> 
> M2K - yea that would mess up temping! Sometimes I think sleeping with my OH is like sleeping with a 4 yr old, he's either smothering you with hugs or ripping the blanket off you lol
> 
> Bella - crap, is it definitely not 2 decimal places?? Link me to it?

ha ha sleeping with my OH is like sleeping with a 4 year old too lol - I swear he's trying to smother me in my sleep! 

Guess what girls - just went to the toilet and when I wiped there was more watery light pink stuff on the toilet paper!! I'm feeling much more positive today. I'm cramping like AF is gonna come but it's not due til 14th


----------



## Aaisrie

I supposed you haven't been temping Ness??


----------



## Nessicle

noooo :blush:

I kinda gave up with that damn fahrenheit bbt! I've got my celcius one for if I haven't caught on this month and I can start from CD1 next month x


----------



## Aaisrie

Unless you don't have a CD1? :)


----------



## Nessicle

he he then I will be passing it on to one of the lovely ladies on here who may need a celcius bbt, tons of opk's and pregnancy tests lol!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:lol: yes kian kicks the sh*t outa me when hes sleeping, he will have to go back in his room when i do finally have a little pip growing :flower:

Ness ur pic looks really familiar? were u in WTT for a bit?

i think ill give Ross a break tonight cus he works and he gets to tired and i dont want him to be tired when it is most crucial :lol: which will be tomorrow and wednesday, then i should be in the 2ww soon yay!!!


----------



## HippyMumma23

Hi ya ladies I hope its ok that I join you in here, Im actually using a moon-cup, although I said in the other thread I just removed it and have a sudden AF flow and period pain going on, I stopped AF 6 days ago, so no idea what on earth is going on.

Never mind though, theres nothing I can do about it, its just a shame my cycle decides to throw me off track in the first month of properly ttc! I was convinced I was going to get a BFP this month aswell, now Im not so sure.

Hope everybody's monday is going well!


----------



## HippyMumma23

P.S would you mind if I put a 'soft cups' ticker in? Would anyone mind explaining to me how I do it?


----------



## Nessicle

HippyMumma23 said:


> P.S would you mind if I put a 'soft cups' ticker in? Would anyone mind explaining to me how I do it?

no of course not! 

Well you can highlight the image on my signature, right hand click and save to your computer. 

Then you'll need to go to an image hosting website such as imageshack and you can upload the pic and it will give you various codes for use on signatures etc. I usually choose the one that says "bbcode" or something like that. 

Then go in to edit your signature and paste in the link from image shack - does that make sense??


----------



## HippyMumma23

Nope. I didnt understand a word hehe!!! But could I go to photobucket and make one?


----------



## Nessicle

yeah I think you could do that although I'm not sure how you would?? You can google 'create forum signature' and then just type the words in and it'll give you a code again??

You need a code to put in like the one you have put in for your ticker :)


----------



## HippyMumma23

I tried photobucket but it literally is just pictures. Im going to try google, thank you. x


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Welcome hun!!! :kiss:


----------



## Nessicle

ooh and hippymumma - yes I was in WTT for a couple of weeks but we figured we may as well just come of bcp and other contraception and just let nature do it's thing....my OH knows nothing of my poas obsession and checking my CM every day :haha:


----------



## HippyMumma23

Oh dear, its all confusing me. Its cool, I will just leave that bit. :)


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Go to this website and type what u want then get the code xXx

https://www.familylobby.com/


----------



## HippyMumma23

No my DH knows nothing of my obsessions either!!! He'd think I was crazy I think!


----------



## HippyMumma23

I did it! Thank you Mom2Kian!

Im going to get in the bath now, major AF pains! Thank you for letting me join you, I had a read through some of this thread and you all seem so lovely and welcoming. <3


----------



## Nessicle

hope a warm bath helps with the pains hun xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

You're very welcome :flower:


----------



## Aaisrie

I can't believe Saraya is 11 months exactly today.... omg time flies!! I so wanted my babies close together, like literally to get pregnant as soon as I could after having her and it's just not happened.... grrrr I so hate my body!!

Well I just did the sex thing, lay down for 30 mins (which is why I disappeared!) and now I have my SC in :)


----------



## Nessicle

woo hoo swim little :spermy: swim!!!


----------



## Nessicle

happy 11 months Saraya!!


----------



## HippyMumma23

Good luck aasirie! :dust:

What CD are you on?


----------



## Aaisrie

Call me Eve :D

I'm on CD15 today, I have approx 33 day cycles so I don't O until CD18/19. But I have short LP at only 11/12 days so AF is due around 23/24th.


----------



## HippyMumma23

Nice to meet you Eve! :wave:

I was moaning earlier that I had a sudden bleed and Im on CD10. But Im glad to report that its stopped and the pains are going.

Perhaps I wont get my BFP this month, maybe March, but thats fine by me! Im full of PMA at the moment. :thumbup:


----------



## BellaBlu

HippyMumma23- No worries love, I just had a bleed on CD16 that baffled me as well.. yours might have been from the mooncup? They look a bit more sturdy than the softcups, so maybe it irritated your cervix when you were inserting/removing? Also I was reading something about "Ovulation bleeding" .. Some women bleed mid-cycle like that when they're starting to ovulate... and alot of women have gotten pregnant by timing sex right according to the bleeding! FX'd for you :hugs: And welcome to our fantabulous group of girls..:)

Eve- You know it darlin'... the link is https://www.babyhopes.com/digital-basal-thermometer.html ... I think it might be alright, I was looking at it and it's something like "98.52" .. I think that's correct? :shrug: Happy 11 months to your gorgeous little princess! :) :flower:

Nessicle- Listen to those symptoms :) Geesh girl! What day are you testing? I'm gonna be stalking you like a mofo that day! :hugs: Hope it's the biggest, brightest BFP ever.

M2K- Hey Honey! How have ya been :flower: .. 

Helly- :hugs:

*Where* is Laura? I'm starting to get worried!


----------



## HippyMumma23

Laura was my cycle buddy a last a couple of months ago I pm'd her thismorning to see how she was, and shes all good :)

Bella, the moon-cups are much sturdier and Ive heard about ov bleeding too, but this was a really full on flow so I dont think it was that. 
When you had your random bleed how heavy was it?


----------



## Nessicle

he he thanks Bella! Well I'm testing tomorrow, Weds and Thurs - I'm pretty sure I will get :bfn:'s tomorrow and Weds but hoping by Thursday i will get the two lines! I will be 11dpo by Thursday! 

Yeah I'm worried about Laura too - she hasn't been on in a few days, I hope the beanie is ok though with her not being on I'm guessing it's not good news..... :cry:

EDIT: just seen hippymomma's post above phew!!! Glad Laura is ok is she resting up or something?? x


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hey bella ive been dandy thanks hun :flower:

im having slight pains in lower sides,but my cervix is high but firm so im not ovulating yet... took an opk earlier and there is a line which is getting darker but not a positive yet! so i think im getting close!!! :happydance: i told Ross he can have a rest tonight, now im not sure what to do! :shrug:


----------



## BellaBlu

Thankful about laura! :thumbup: .. Thanks for the inside scoop hippymumma :hugs: 
When I had my bleed it started off as clear/brown discharge and turned into a full bleed after we had sex.. It wasn't spotting but it was less than "heavy" and it lasted for about 10 hours, then back to brown discharge. It's possible that it's from irritating your cervix for sure. When I was bleeding it was a very bright red, compared to the darker with a regular menstrual flow. So I'm still not sure. How long did yours last?

Ness, Okay :) Well dont get discouraged if you get a few BFN's at first.. that's to be expected testing early! And even on Thursday! ALOT of women don't get a :bfp: until 4-5 days AFTER their missed period. So keep that in mind if it doesn't come up right away :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Bella I like your signature "They keep me sane"......think that's very brave of you with us lot :rofl: he he 

Yep I've set myself up to expect :bfn:'s so I won't be disappointed if I don't see one til next week - no doubt will get fed up of poas (as if)


----------



## HippyMumma23

Bella thats EXACTLY like what I had, to a T! I wonder if it is the softcup thing then? I found that the moon-cup stays there by an almost 'suction' method, so I wondered whether that was what caused the bleed.

You have reassured me by telling me this, Im so glad Ive joined this thread now!


----------



## BellaBlu

M2k- Yay! It's almost time :sex:.. Well if you wanna jump his bones, just do it :) He'll forgive you if you play dress up and make a move I'm sure. :lol: It's amazing how often TTC'ers are waiting for "2 lines" isn't it? The pains are probably OV comin' up huh.. :flower: I say jump his bones! Better safe than sorry. :rofl: 

:flower:

oh i forgot to mention something pretty important. All day yesterday I was having pains, or "aches" is better to describe it in my right side. The first one was around noon, and it hurt so bad that it stopped me in my tracks.. Then it was dull and aching (but DEFINATELY there) for the rest of the day. With my mid-cycle bleed and now this, I'm getting more worried than anything. So if they turn up again I'll be off to the doctors to make sure its nothing serious. I'm not a big baby when it comes to that stuff, but I'll tell you what.. it reaaaally hurt. So :shrug: I'm monitoring my tummy today.


----------



## BellaBlu

Lol Ness! You DO keep me sane.. Even if it's by all of us being INSANE together :rofl: !! :hugs:

And Hippy- THANK GOD! I thought I was a nutbag, cuz that doesn't ever happen to me and it was so out of character. And it was after sex and softcup so I'm entitled to agree that it must have something to do with the suction. Cuz the night it started I got in a fight with the softcup (and it was winning) cuz it was so freaking suctioned I had a helluva time getting it out. :hugs: So I dunno! Maybe our cervix's are just sensitive :lol:


----------



## HippyMumma23

Ah see I had a nightmare getting mine out the night before, I bet you any money thats what it is. I hope it hasnt effected this months chance of TTC. I shouldnt think it has though.


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Bella i hope it isnt anything serious, im sure its nothing but keep us informed :hugs:

As for the dress up omg im quite boring to be honest when it comes to :sex: but since TTC ive been out and brought sexy basques and stuff...WELL last night i came across a pair of knee high sox what me and a friend wore on her birthday night out when we dressed as school girls :rofl: shameful!

So i wore them and a short denim pleated skirt and he LOVED IT!!! i felt so embarrassed i dunno what came over me :rofl: :blush: im running out of ideas to keep him in the mood now :lol:


----------



## Nessicle

BellaBlu said:


> Lol Ness! You DO keep me sane.. Even if it's by all of us being INSANE together :rofl: !! :hugs:
> 
> And Hippy- THANK GOD! I thought I was a nutbag, cuz that doesn't ever happen to me and it was so out of character. And it was after sex and softcup so I'm entitled to agree that it must have something to do with the suction. Cuz the night it started I got in a fight with the softcup (and it was winning) cuz it was so freaking suctioned I had a helluva time getting it out. :hugs: So I dunno! Maybe our cervix's are just sensitive :lol:

:rofl: sorry lol I shouldn't laugh but I know what you mean about the suction so it's made me giggle like mad hahahaha! It gets well stuck in there doesnt it?! Anyone else wretch the first time they took one out and saw all the gunk in there.....TMI lol


----------



## BellaBlu

I think we're alright hippymumma :thumbup: ..

LOL I love my kneehighs! I got a lil lingerie outfit with thigh-high black socks that have pink bows on them.. I gotta ask.. With the schoolgirl outfits did you go all out and do the pigtails? my DH LOVES pigtails, what is it with guys? :rofl: .. *whispers* put on your sexiest heels and do it with them on.. ! I'm runnin out of ideas too, to be honest. My DH's "fantasy" is 'cowgirls' ... Erhmm? Yeehaw? But for his birthday I'm ordering an outfit online that has tight black leather chaps, (the butt is cut out of it) and a skimpy leather top with a Cowgirl hat & boots. He's gonna go crazy.. :blush: talk about shameless. lol

It's hard to keep things fun while TTC! Especially when you've been together for years and years!

Nessicle- :lol: YES!!! I was soooo grossed out when I got it out. It looked all bubbly and stuff and I could've just gotten sick right there. But I hate the smell of *cum* as well so I was doubly grossed out. *yes, tmi! lol*.. but the first few times I used them, I freaked out at first cuz I couldn't hook my finger around the right part to pull it out. I tried everything before I finally just got pissed off and got hold ..yanked it right out (ow ow ow ow).. they're definately a skill you have to get used to.. lol


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: Bella!!! Glad it's not just me! I actually felt guilty wretching at OH's fine swimmers....;) 

ha ha it is pretty gross (I just spelled pretty as 'preggy' - on my brain or what?!) I had to wrap it in toilet roll without looking at it the next couple of times I used them ha ha ha


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:lol: No i didnt do the pig tails! he wanted me to wear my high boots but ive just had a new matress for my bed so i told him bollox :rofl: dont want any holes in me new mattress!!!

WOW about the cowboy outfit, ur OH is sure in for a treat!!! ive never known anyone to have a fantasy about cowgirls!!! Thats a new one to me! but yeh, if u got the body why not!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

m2k - OMG I just sat and cried at work reading your memorial to Kaden :cry: you are all so brave :hugs: Kaden couldn't wish for a better mummy, daddy and big brother! xxx


----------



## BellaBlu

yeah M2k- I agree, you're all very very strong. *hugs*

well girls.. i spoke optimistically too soon. I just went to the bathroom and wiped and Voila. Hello bloodclots. Looks just like AF... So I guess my time was short lived this month. I'm not even going to get upset about it. It's no use. I just want to know though, Since I started so early, do I chart it as the first day of AF from the day I started SPOTTING or the Full on flow. :( ?


----------



## HippyMumma23

I always wonder this, but Ive been told that its from the day that its full on flow. Im sorry to hear that you are out this month though hun,. x


----------



## Nessicle

awww Bella :cry: :hugs: show that damn witch who is boss and don't let her get to you strong lady xxx


----------



## BellaBlu

Thanks girls. It's amazing how something so "natural" that we've dealt with all our lives can be such a slap in the face when you're TTC. I'm not even upset. I'm more angry right now at my body and at the fact that I'm young and healthy and I've tried for SO damn long. ALL I WANT IS A BABY! Just one. I would be so happy just to conceive one healthy child. It's not FAIR that GOOD women can't have children and there are so many worthless mothers out there. :hissy: ...

Okay I'm done. That was my rant and I'm going to maintain myself and cheer you girls on from the sidelines. You're all a blessing, truly. Thanks for always being here and being supportive. :hugs:


----------



## laura6914

sorry Bella that your body is being such a cow, i admire your PMA though.

Sooooo how are all my lovlie ladies? Just thought id pop in an post instead of quietly lurking as i do.

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

aww we all love you too and you WILL get that bfp next month! :hugs:

Now listen up Bella's uterus, I'm not having this, you messing her around you hear??!! 

there you go Bella - I told that uterus off for being mean to you! xx


----------



## Nessicle

laura6914 said:


> sorry Bella that your body is being such a cow, i admire your PMA though.
> 
> Sooooo how are all my lovlie ladies? Just thought id pop in an post instead of quietly lurking as i do.
> 
> xxx

hi Laura!! We've all been so worried!! How's everything going? How did your appointment go? 

xxxxxx


----------



## BellaBlu

:) Thanks. I think my uterus has been needing a good 'talking to' ... Hopefully it decides to behave. :hugs: Next month it is. :thumbup: I'm going to be charting, temping, using OPK'S, taking prenatals and using softcups. Gotta catch that eggie eventually!

Laura- Hi sweet girl! Where have you been ? Sooo glad to see you're doing okay, I see it's predicted a girl.. Yay :hugs: huge congrats that's wonderful.


----------



## laura6914

appointment went ok. I have an early scan tomorrow at 5 weeks to make sure the pregnancy is in the right place as they want to rule out etopic with the pains i ws having but they seem to have gone now so im not overly worried. Just really nervous about the scan. They wont see the heart beat as its too early but should see where the sac is fingers crossed. I thought i had updated the thread. sorry ladies to keep you worried. 

How are we all?

xxx


----------



## laura6914

thanks Belle hun, i hope its right i would love a girl i really would, but as long as its healthy either will do. xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

Good girl you have so much PMA I admire you! x


----------



## laura6914

i have noe but ask me again in 5 minutes and ill be a wreck im all over the place. :rofl:

So whats the latest over here. Any valentines plans ladies?

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

well I'm testing every day now - I'm 8dpo and think I've had IB, Friday afternoon I had some watery light pink on the loo roll and then nothing really Saturday, Sunday I had some also but then today I've had more (though not tons) of watery light pink on the tissue than the other days and quite a bit of cramping. I can't stop peeing and feel quite nauseous on and off today. Feeling really tired too, got sore and bleeding gums so hoping for that :bfp: in the next couple of days - I'm really positive I defo think I'm pregnant now! 

xxxx


----------



## laura6914

oh hun your really sound like it to me. Although i didnt have the IB i had all those symptoms and the sore gums but they didnt bleed. I am definitly feeling really positive for you. In fact i bet you get your BFP this month i have said from the beginning of this cycle that you will. :happydance: oh its so exciting. 
I would nt really rely on the ICs though as my BFP was hardly visable on them i had a better BFP on the FRER, could hardly and i mean hardly see it at all the the IC. I had a positive on the clear blue digital and was still negative on the IC

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

ooh thanks for the tip Laura! I went and got 2 more FRER's this morning from Superdrug - used a FRER with SMU at work today and it was negative but I read it's usually 2-3 days after IB that you should get a positive hpt anyway so i expected a bfn with that! 

xxx


----------



## laura6914

your as bad as me hun. lol. Well i hgad what i thought was in implantation dip in my temps on CD11 and ogt my BFP on CD13 everyone is differernt though. Im sure this is your month hun i really am. out of curiosity have you tried an OPK?

xxx


----------



## Helly

Ah Bella honey, so sorry! What a pile of arse, you didnt even get to pee on sticks! Ive got everything crossed for you for this next month, onwards and upwards to that BFP, maybe your body just needed this bleed and you'll be in better shape next month.

Laura - hope all goes well tomorrow, I had a scan at 51/2 weeks, they could just pick up the heartbeat and did say if it had been a day earlier they wouldnt have been able to but the sac was clear and so was the little bean inside it and they should let you keep the picture! Im sure all is fine but i'll keep crossing everything.

Ness - have fun with the POAS addiction! Hope you get that BFP soon x

Eve and M2K have fun BDing! Ive started early for some reason this month. Mad question but I had EWCM for sure last night, but it was CD7, does it go like that when his stuff is in there? Is that why it looked like that? Soooo confused!


----------



## Nessicle

laura6914 said:


> your as bad as me hun. lol. Well i hgad what i thought was in implantation dip in my temps on CD11 and ogt my BFP on CD13 everyone is differernt though. Im sure this is your month hun i really am. out of curiosity have you tried an OPK?
> 
> xxx

lol I'll take that as a compliment :haha: 

No i haven't actually tomorrow morning I'm doing a FRER, IC and an OPK!! One of them has to give me a :bfp: lol xxx


----------



## laura6914

ha ha ha yeah definilty a compliment. lol. 

your bound to get one out of all those :rofl: fingers crossed for you hunny. 

Thanks Helly, im hoping ill get a second scan in a few days time or a weeks time even. We shall see how tomorrow goes. 

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

hope the second scan goes ok!! xx


----------



## anteater

Those softcups have succeeded again...my second cycle using them and I've got a totally unexpected :bfp::happydance: I was convinced AF was coming from a few days after ovulation. I've been a nightmare to live with. Poor DH.

I've got to take it a day at a time though, I'm so scared it won't stay.

This was my first month using CBFM.


----------



## Nessicle

:dust: for a mega sticky bean xx


----------



## laura6914

huge congrates again anteater, lots of :dust: for a sticky beany baby. 

Thanks ness hun, keep your fingers crossed for me. 

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

everything is crossed for you Laura xxxxxxx

Ugh I've got such bad backache and more intense cramping today than I've had since OV. My stomach muscles feel all tight


----------



## BellaBlu

Congrats anteater! That's wonderful :hugs: Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months.


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Bella im so so sorry hunny :cry: :hugs:

anteater congrats!!!

laura good luck for tomz! xXx


----------



## Titi

Well the stupid witch is around here somewhere she is just obviously too scared to show her face at the moment! :grr:

My temp has dropped to coverline and cm all tried up. Just no blood yet. I remember someone saying you could swab for 24 hour warning of AF-I did but no color at all. Cramps too. Boohooo.

Ness-I can't imagine you aren't pg with all those symptoms!


----------



## Titi

Bella-I'm sorry!!!!!! Could it really be AF already?


----------



## HippyMumma23

How do you swab and check for af?


----------



## Titi

I dunno-I thought I read on here with a cotton swab-but it wasn't true for me......I just started bleeding and had no sign of it at all until now.

soooooooooo girls, I'm out........again......:witch:


----------



## BellaBlu

:hugs: I'm sorry Titi.. We'll get it next month. 

I guess so! It most def. shouldn't have been here for another 10-11 days. This cycle lasted a whopping 17 days so.. I suppose I'll count my blessings when I have my 29 day cycles. :shrug: I don't know what my body is up to.


----------



## HippyMumma23

Im sorry to hear you girlies are out. My cycle has been very strange this month, Im going to continue to use the moon-cup but it has caused me to bleed mid-cycle so I have a feeling it may hinder rather than help me. So if I dont get a BFP this month I think I might stay away from the soft-cup method next month. Anything that makes you bleed that much mid-cycle cant really be a good thing, I dont think.


----------



## Titi

Yes it seems they've worked so well for others but two months of BFNs using them for me. Bella, I'm sorry your cycle was so whacked this month-at least you get to start again sooner, at the positive side.


----------



## BellaBlu

That's true Titi..

How many months of trying classifies as "Long Term" ? I might have to switch to LTTTC before too long :shrug:..
Titi I hope you get that long awaited :bfp: soon sweetie.. I really really do.

Only 2 more months until the doctor will see us though, so that's a positive note. Hopefully I won't make it that long.. but it's a comfort knowing they may be able to help whatever is wrong with us. IF there is anything wrong. Which I'm assuming there is because.. cummon!


----------



## Titi

Bella, I think it might be subjective but when I hit cycle 12 I figured that was long term. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

Hope you don't have to wait longer either!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

i'm so sorry you girls have had to wait soo long and still don't have a :bfp: on the positive side the docs say it can take up to 12 months to conceive for couples with no fertility issues I'm sending you lots of a baby dust and hope you get :bfp:s soon!

I will feel awful if I am pg this cycle as it's only my first cycle ttc and it's not fair some people have it so easy and others have it so hard!!


----------



## HippyMumma23

Have you considered telling the doctor now that its been 12 months. Just to speed things a long? Im very impatient so I think thats what I would do. lol


----------



## Aaisrie

Bella is it def AF?? That BBT looks grand :D

Titi aww I'm so sorry you're out honey, you don't deserve that at all.

Laura so good to see you and know you're okay!!

Ness your symptoms are sounding so good, I so wish you'd been temping so I could have checked your chart!!


Grrr I think I might miss BD on Thursday which might be O day :( But I got some today, still have my SC in at the moment. I'll get some tomorrow night and wednesday... none thursday and some fri and even sat if I need to depending on when I O.... Just hope it's enough....


----------



## makeithappen

aww girls im sorry she got you! :cry:

ive just had my reflexology it was very good, the reflexologist was really nice & very positive! cant wait to the next one!


----------



## Nessicle

Aaisrie said:


> Bella is it def AF?? That BBT looks grand :D
> 
> Titi aww I'm so sorry you're out honey, you don't deserve that at all.
> 
> Laura so good to see you and know you're okay!!
> 
> Ness your symptoms are sounding so good, I so wish you'd been temping so I could have checked your chart!!
> 
> 
> Grrr I think I might miss BD on Thursday which might be O day :( But I got some today, still have my SC in at the moment. I'll get some tomorrow night and wednesday... none thursday and some fri and even sat if I need to depending on when I O.... Just hope it's enough....

EVE-ning missus rofl:) awww sorry I haven't temped! I'm a party pooper hey?! 

I'm gonna test with a FRER in the morning and the morning after! 

still having some cramping and backache which has been quite noticeable not painful just really dull and achey but thankfully no nausea tonight!!


----------



## Nessicle

Aaisrie said:


> Bella is it def AF?? That BBT looks grand :D
> 
> Titi aww I'm so sorry you're out honey, you don't deserve that at all.
> 
> Laura so good to see you and know you're okay!!
> 
> Ness your symptoms are sounding so good, I so wish you'd been temping so I could have checked your chart!!
> 
> 
> Grrr I think I might miss BD on Thursday which might be O day :( But I got some today, still have my SC in at the moment. I'll get some tomorrow night and wednesday... none thursday and some fri and even sat if I need to depending on when I O.... Just hope it's enough....

EVE-ning missus rofl:) awww sorry I haven't temped! I'm a party pooper hey?! 

I'm gonna test with a FRER in the morning and the morning after! 

still having some cramping and backache which has been quite noticeable not painful just really dull and achey but thankfully no nausea tonight!! 

Sounds like you have got plenty of :spermy: in there lady!! hope that eggie has been caught!!


----------



## Nessicle

damn double post with only half my message on it.....


----------



## BellaBlu

I think it's AF, I really don't know? :shrug: I had a few clots this afternoon, and it was red again. Now it's back to light brown. It's driving me NUTS!!!!!

On a LIGHTER note completely off topic..Since we're all friends and stuff :flower: I'm a singer, and just like it's cool to put a name to a face, I figure you guys can might like to hear some of my music :flower: we've got a few songs out.. they're "rap" and I'm just a vocalist but I still think it's pretty cool. :) Do you wanna hear some? I can post the myspace link.


----------



## Nessicle

too right Bella get it posted!!! Oooh a singer how exciting! I sit behind a desk all day lol


----------



## BellaBlu

Lol- Oh not professional or anything. We just performed at bars and stuff, nothing big time :), but it was alot of fun ! We haven't put out a new song since 08 so it's been awhile. Keep in mind it isn't professional, so it's not perfect. :flower: ..


----------



## Aaisrie

Ooo gonna go listen now!!

Ness why are you testing with frer instead of superdrug??? Superdrugs are 10 whereas frers are 15!! Even with my MC it showed on SD before frer!


----------



## BellaBlu

Eve- Good! I'm glad, I looked at it and I was like, uh oh.. but if it's a good BBT that puts my mind at ease :flower: Why might you miss "O" day?? That sucks :( 

Ness~Are you gonna start temping next month if you need to? *hopefully you don't* .. I've decided to temp next month to see if it helps any!! 

makeithappen-I'm so glad your reflexology appointment went well and that you liked your practitioner! That's excellent :hugs: :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Bella that's AWESOME!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh I always go to Patricia's on a thursday night and she was all "you're still coming on thursday right?" and I felt too bad to say no because I'm having sex lol I mean she KNOWS we are trying - Chris is her son so yea she knows TOO MUCH!! You girls think this is TMI, I mean I tell her about our sex life and everything!! Crazy stuff having a best friend when her son is your partner! So yea I just couldn't let her down because she's had a shit load of stuff going on recently and I'll BD every day aside from that....


----------



## BellaBlu

Thanks hun :hugs: Maybe you guys can have sex before you go?


----------



## BellaBlu

that would be weird :lol: ... I mean, DH's mom is cool and all but. haha.. I bet it's cool at the same time though, cuz when he's being a pain in the ass you know who to turn to!


----------



## Aaisrie

We can't, we don't live together remember!! So he wouldn't be here. 

Yea, it's totally NOT weird!! It should be, she's my best friend, my boss, my DD's nanny, my MIL (well we're not married but you know what I mean!)... it's just so normal lol!


----------



## BellaBlu

Lol! :) I forget that you guys don't live together, dangit. Well that's cool about your bff/MIL! I bet it's awesome. Even if you guys don't BD that day though, you should still be fine I think, you're covering all your bases otherwise I assume ? :) I think it will be fine. You're destined to get a february BFP.. so I wouldn't worry too much. lol :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Girl you said we were doing this together, and now it's all "I'm bleeding" so if this is MY month then you ain't having AF right now!! PMA!!!
Yea, we BD'd on Sat, today, tomorrow, wednesday, fri and sat... I'm not sure whether I'll O on thurs or fri so that's why this coming sat is in there! I hope this is my month... strike that, I hope this is OUR month!


----------



## Nixnax

Hi Ladies,

I'm new to this thread and have never heard of the soft cup method. I'm a mooncup user, would this do the same job?

Any advice would be lovely.

Sadly my AF arrived today. Grrrrrrrr


----------



## Aaisrie

The mooncup is better than nothing, the reason the SC is better is because it's shallower and sits ON the cervix rather than below it :)

Welcome!


----------



## Nixnax

Aaisrie said:


> The mooncup is better than nothing, the reason the SC is better is because it's shallower and sits ON the cervix rather than below it :)
> 
> Welcome!


Thank you. :thumbup:

It wont hurt trying, i could headstands :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL you could!!!

Off topic - what are you guys doing/getting for your other halfs for Val day??


----------



## BellaBlu

Awww Eve, I dunno why but that comment almost made me cry :hugs: We ARE gonna do this together. PMA from now on :) I can't honestly say it is AF because now it's stopped again. The only thing I know for sure is my body has gone straight crazy..!! Went from brown discharge, to light spotting, back to brown.. then a few clots.. now it's back to normal clear discharge. My Uterus is BIPOLAR! :lol:

I love Valentines day ! We're going to go out to dinner and we talked about going somewhere.. but we haven't decided yet :) Aside from dinner, and me expecting to be spoiled rotten all day, we're just winging it! What are you doing ?


----------



## BellaBlu

Welcome NixNax~! Hope your stay is short ;) There are a few women using mooncups.. same concept but softcups are a bit better for the purpose. Either way it can't hurt! :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Bella nothing as far as I know. I'm gonna get Chris a GIANT card because he HATES cheesiness etc and it will be funny :D Whether I even get a valentines card is yet to be seen!!!


----------



## BellaBlu

Awww my DH isn't into cheesy either. He thinks he's gotta be macho.. pshht. He better get you a card though, after all it sounded like quite a setup for you with the veg. soup and flowers and all that! That's pretty sweet :) I bet he gets you something.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

hello ladies my softcups came today and I was a little surprised by the size...they look a little difficult??? How long have you ladies been using them and does anyone know the success rate and should I use my preseed with them?? Thanks


----------



## BellaBlu

:yipee: I found my cervix!!!!


----------



## BellaBlu

Reeds girl- Well.. as far as success rate goes, pretty high! Majority of women are in and out of here within a few months at the most alot after the first month. If you look through from the beginning ( random pages ) You'll see the group of gals that initially started all ended up pregnant. They look difficult, that is for sure. But they're not bad at all, they're actually more comfortable than tampons. Just squeeze it flat and slide it in after sex, it goes in no problem! You can't feel anything if you have it in correctly, and it pretty much "puts itself" where it needs to go. It slides into place. As for preseed, Go for it! Alot of women have had success doing that. It's not necessary unless you don't have much CM but it certainly can't hurt..Goodluck and welcome. Feel free to ask any questions you may have.


----------



## Aaisrie

If you watch the video on the actual SC website it will show you exactly how they go in and how they fit, I watched that and got it in easy!!

Bella he can be sweet when he wants to be!! He's like the little girl who had a little curl, right in the middle of her forehead lol I SHOULD be 26 weeks pregnant right now... how much does THAT suck.


----------



## BellaBlu

Eve~ Aww :hugs: That does suck honey. But we're gonna get little sticky beans very very soon. So it will be okay. Then we're gonna be bump buddies! And after we get out of the first trimester, I can send your little noodle a 'bump buddies' gift because he will deserve one for living in a mommy that will be putting up with me for 9 months! :flower: lol. Oh my, I just said "He" when I was referring to your next baby. That means you're gonna have a boy. :) Sounds crazy but I've never been wrong! Start pickin' out boy names.. lol. :flower: Just kidding.. kinda!


----------



## BellaBlu

I'm so excited right now I could pee my pants... ( not literally ) But I felt my cervix! And I didn't know what I was really feeling for at first, I just knew what it felt like. So then I googled it and it says if it feels hardish, like the tip of your nose its your menstrual cycle and soft like lips then it's not AF! :yipee: IT FEELS LIKE LIPS!! LIPS!! YAY! That means that It's not an AF bleed right? Since it stopped? 
:dohh: Oh my gosh I'm damn obsessed with all this. If my husband knew! :lol:
But I'm excited right now! :happydance: 
How "open" is considered open?

Edit: Okay, I just felt it again and I think i was mistaken, it feels kinda nose-ish. Dammit. but at least I know where it is now! And I still have a chance for to conceive in late february. :)


----------



## jaimad

Hello ladies! Can I join you all! I am going to use the softcups this cycle! I should be o'ing tomorrow so I have been covering all my bases! Actually used one lastnight for the first time! So easy to use I was surprised.


----------



## Aaisrie

How low is it Bella? I only found mine a few weeks ago and I'm already making sense of it!! That's so funny about the boy thing, particularly since my friend told me I was having a girl and did and then said it's gonna be boy boy girl after her... And after my weird rainbow thing the other week - did I tell you about that??
Little noodle!! Love it, you do realise mine will be a noodle now!! Saraya was bubbles before she was born and this one will be a noodle!! :D You totally know how to put a smile on my face!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hey Jaimad - welcome to the crazy house!! :D


----------



## jaimad

Thanks so much! How do you get your siggys to look like they do? I cant figure it out! lol!


----------



## Aaisrie

What do you mean Jaimad? You mean the pictures or the fact it's centred or what?


----------



## BellaBlu

Lol! Little noodle it is... Yours can be little noodle, and mine will be little peanut. Just because my dad has called me 'peanut' since the moment I was conceived. :D Glad I could put a smile on your face! And that's bizarre about your friend saying that as well.. I can't wait to see! You told me about the rainbow :flower: .. they're a no fail sign of hope! As for the cervix, I don't know how 'high' is high or 'low' is low.. but I was able to feel it pretty easily with as much of my finger as the bottom of my fingernail.. about where the top crease in your fingers are. So that must be pretty low as I'm reading that it's barely reachable when you're fertile. I'm not sure about open or closed, at first i thought it felt slightly open but when I re-checked i didn't feel anything so I don't know. :shrug: .. The one thing I know is when I get my BBT and OPK's in the mail.. it's ON this month. I'm gonna be campin' out on my FF chart!


*Welcome Jaimad!*- Yes they're surprisingly easy to insert, given the way they look :lol: .. Some 'lovingly' refer to them as showercaps. :rofl: wishing you lots of luck and looking forward to havin' you on the thread!


----------



## jaimad

When I try to change colors, center it, letter size, or whatever it doesnt work. It just says the words {center}{center}, {font size5}, and the color the same way! I guess I just need to play around with it.


----------



## jaimad

Thank you Bellablu! I am excited to be joing you! This is our 4th month TTC after my tubal reversal! We had a chemical last month so we are ready for another BFP really soon!


----------



## Aaisrie

You need to use the square brackets [] like that so  and then remember to close it again afterwards. It's called BB code, although you can just use the buttons above the text box. Select the text you want to center and then click the center button - the same way you would on word or whatever.

Bella when mine is high I can't feel it AT ALL, when it's medium I can JUST reach it and when it's low it's EASY to feel. As for the open/closed I don't know I haven't worked it out yet, I didn't bother because I already have DD it's likely that mine is always a little open anyways. Peanut and Noodle to the rescue!​


----------



## BellaBlu

If you put square brackets around it and do the format like this {center} YOUR TEXT HERE {/center} .. but use the squared brackets instead. That's how you center it, it won't show the change of color or centering or anything until after you click on "preview signature" then it will show! Try it out.

Just type everything you would like in the signature, then highlight the parts that you want centered, different colored etc.. and then click on the color or whatnot. But none of it will show until after! :) :flower:


----------



## BellaBlu

Then I reckon mine was pretty low, because it was fairly easy to feel after I figured out where it was. But all hope is not lost. Cuz if it IS another effing' AF, that means I ovulate again at the end of this month. Which ALSO means.. That would be a :bfp: right in time for DH's birthday!! What a present that would be :happydance:

:lol: Peanut and Noodle. I looooove it!


----------



## jaimad

Ok ladies thank you! I am off to try and figure it out! lol! Be back in a bit!


----------



## MrsWez

Hi, I'm new here. But not new to Soft Cups, I've been using them for almost a year for TTC. I did get pregnant using them but had a MMC at 10 weeks. I am using them again this month along with Clomid. I don't temp, just OPK. I feel like hopeful about this cycle! I think SCs helped me get one BFP they can help me get another.


----------



## jaimad

MrsWez said:


> Hi, I'm new here. But not new to Soft Cups, I've been using them for almost a year for TTC. I did get pregnant using them but had a MMC at 10 weeks. I am using them again this month along with Clomid. I don't temp, just OPK. I feel like hopeful about this cycle! I think SCs helped me get one BFP they can help me get another.

I am also new to the thread so welcome!:happydance:


----------



## MrsWez

Thanks!! I'm glad to see SCs are catching on! :dust:


----------



## jaimad

MrsWez said:


> Thanks!! I'm glad to see SCs are catching on! :dust:

So far I really like them! I hope that they do the trick this month!


----------



## Nessicle

Morning all! 

Well just got out of the shower after testing - I'm afraid but it is only 9dpo so plenty of time to get that yet!

Went to the toilet this morning for a number 2 (sorry girls!) and when I wiped my lady garden instead of the watery light pink on the tissue is was more of an orangey red, - not loads of it but enough to fill the middle part of a square of toilet tissue. I'm still having cramping and feeling nauseous today. 

I don't know what this means.....still IB??


----------



## Nessicle

Aaisrie said:


> Ooo gonna go listen now!!
> 
> Ness why are you testing with frer instead of superdrug??? Superdrugs are 10 whereas frers are 15!! Even with my MC it showed on SD before frer!

really?? I will go get some Superdrug ones this morning then and retest with SMU although think I'm still having IB bleed (see above thread!) 

Bella haven't had chance to listen to your music yet as was so shattered last night i was in bed for 8.30pm lol! Gonna listen when i get to work :hugs:

And yes if I don't get a bfp this month defo gonna start temping!


----------



## HippyMumma23

Morning ladies!!!!! Nothing to report here really apart from the bleeding and pain has stopped, its made me nervous about using it tonight I have a horrible feeling its going to ruin my chances this month. I guess if I just ride this month out with them.

How is everyone this morning?
Ive got a tonne of work on today so Im not going to be around much, but will stick my head in when I can!


x


----------



## Nessicle

the spotting has gone back to pink now!!! must just have been cos it was mixed with CM or FMU!! lol


----------



## Helly

Morning ladies, welcome to the newbies! Hope everyone is well today x


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Helly good thank you hope you are too! x


----------



## helen87

Ness i wanted to ask your advice on IB. i have had a very strange last couple of months, In January i started bleeding on the 9th which was like a regular period, then on the 24th it started again for 3 days the same flow as i had on the 9th, now 3 days ago i have started spotting....it is light pink in colour and only when i wipe! i tought it might be AF coming but surely im not due that yet!! I cant work out whether the bleeding on the 24th was just leftovers from the 9th?! Ive been having cramps for a few days and a cheap test yesterday evening after work was bfn. I have no clue whats going on! Any ideas?!


----------



## Nessicle

how many dpo are you? 

this bleeding (if it can be called that cos it's hardly anything - just when I wipe) started on Friday which was 5dpo for me and then stopped and then started again yesterday which was 8dpo which I'm classing as the first day of what I suspect is IB with it being 8dpo...which was CD21 of a 28 day cycle (I ov'd early on CD13). 

It's possible the bleed is an IB if it's light pink as mine is light pink also like watered down blood and only when I wipe there is never anything on my underwear 

xx


----------



## helen87

I have no idea about DPO as i havnt used OPK or CBFM yet i was waiting for my period this month so i am totally clueless. I had twinges which i thought could have been ov twinges on around the first of this month.... x


----------



## Aaisrie

I swear to God, my OPKs are getting LIGHTER as I go along this week.... WTF?! I still feel exhausted, Chris is coming round tonight for some BD wooooooo. I'm sitting waiting for my STUPID POSTMAN because I ordered a camera the other day, just a wee compact I already have a DSLR and it was to be delivered 9/10th so I sat all morning eventually had to go get my FIL and when I went out I had a "You were out we couldn't deliver our package" note in my postbox?!?!?!? GRRRRR Lazy shite didn't even bother knocking on the door. I tend to keep the curtain on the front door closed in the morning because the front door is in the living room and the sun is SO bright through it, it'd blind you!


----------



## Nessicle

what an a-hole Eve!!! They do that with me every time i order something so now I get personal stuff sent to work cos I don't trust them! If your opk's are getting lighter does that mean you've passed your LH surge??

Helen - you're probably doing it the right way as if you don't know how many dpo you are etc then you're taking each day as it comes! :dust: to you


----------



## Helly

Eve - sounds like you're having one of those weeks! Post is shocking these days.

As for valentines, no idea what im doing, im going to go to Liverpool's training ground and try to get some signatures for him but beyond that no clue. So far he has brought me (he's trying to do a valentines week) a cup of tea sunday, a little teddy yesterday and he is on about trying to get me a new car this weekend (I was changing my car anyway) bless him, he is amazing!

Eve - if you have a spare sec would you look at my chart? It seems all over the shop!


----------



## Aaisrie

Helly gonna look at your chart now :D

You're going to LIVERPOOLS TRAINING GROUND? Whose sigs are you gonna get!! Both OH and I support Liverpool!


----------



## Nessicle

oooh Eve's getting excited!!


----------



## Aaisrie

It looks like your chart is just dropping back down to the coverline. Although your temp will drop before/when AF starts it jumps up and down a bit on your AF (have you never seen that AF pad advert where the woman is throwing the covers off then pulling them on and it talks about you being warmer when your on AF?). It then normally drops down to what will be your average coverline. If you look at mine (ignore the CD14 random drop, I was at Chris' and he has no heating!) you'll see it's all over the place too :D That's the witch for ya!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Ness if I was speaking instead of typing I would have just gone up about 4 octaves!!! Although to be fair, it's not much of a boast considering how Liverpool have been playing this season... how they got into 4th position on the table I DO NOT know!


----------



## Nessicle

you may as well have been speaking 4 octaves higher and in a foreign language to me darlin - means nowt to me what you just said :rofl: 

My OH is obsessed with footy, if it's not sky sports news, it's dream team, or Football Manager or checking sports results on my bloody iphone - he uses it more than me!!


----------



## BellaBlu

Are you guys talking about football?

If so, my DH is a fanatic too. :dohh:


----------



## HippyMumma23

Well, Im only CD 11 but Im pretty sure Im ovulating. I went from watery CM this morning to EWCM. Hopefully DH will be up for some BDing tonight!


----------



## Helly

Haha, I forget that Liverpool is huge and worldwide, you forget that stuff when you live here I guess. My OH has got figures of Jamie, Stevie and Fernando so going to try to get those signed. Weirdly I do work for an organisation that looks after the fans and I helped to get a Liverpool fan who was wrongly imprisoned freed but I know next to nothing about the on the pitch stuff, but I do know we've been crap this season lol.

Ooh so maybe that .30 this morning is my coverline? Interesting stuff!


----------



## Helly

There you go, you spared me on to sort my avatar out and add my location! Meet Helly, her fab OH and my troublesome 3 year old James. He is from a previous relationship (with a right arse :D) but my OH is absolutely amazing with him and I cant believe how lucky we all are.


----------



## Nessicle

*waves* Hi Helly lol! 

Nice to see you and your little family!! 

Yep HippyMumma - we're talking about football.......the bane of a woman's life lol


----------



## Miss_domini

i ordered my softcups today


for periods and for ttc

can anyone tell me how i use it for ttc? when my man has squirted (sorry) in me, do i put it in then??? thankies...


----------



## Nessicle

yay! 

well you need to stay laid down and then squeeze the sides of the softcup together ready for insertion and scoop up any spermies that might have slipped out while still laying down then insert down towards the bed then up with your middle finger. It creates a suction round your cervix holding the spermies up there


----------



## Miss_domini

Nessicle said:


> yay!
> 
> well you need to stay laid down and then squeeze the sides of the softcup together ready for insertion and scoop up any spermies that might have slipped out while still laying down then insert down towards the bed then up with your middle finger. It creates a suction round your cervix holding the spermies up there


thanks ness


d u know if its ok to wash them and resuse them wiv periods n stuff to?


----------



## Aaisrie

Helly said:


> Haha, I forget that Liverpool is huge and worldwide, you forget that stuff when you live here I guess. My OH has got figures of Jamie, Stevie and Fernando so going to try to get those signed. Weirdly I do work for an organisation that looks after the fans and I helped to get a Liverpool fan who was wrongly imprisoned freed but I know next to nothing about the on the pitch stuff, but I do know we've been crap this season lol.
> 
> Ooh so maybe that .30 this morning is my coverline? Interesting stuff!

FERNANDO TORRES.... SOMEONE FAN ME RIGHT NOW WHILE I SWOON..... ARE YOU SERIOUS!!! CARRAGHER AND GERRARD?!?!??! HELLY GET DOUBLES!!! SEND THEM TO ME.... Actually just put Torres in the post and he can sign me all over.... *drools*


----------



## Helly

Haha, yes the beautiful Torres, never met him but met Jamie with the voluntary stuff I do. I'll see if I can get them to sign extras and post them x


----------



## makeithappen

ok girls so me & my DH just had some afternoon :sex: for his bday...any excuse :blush: lol. used my soft cups for the _first_ time....but it *leaked* :dohh: im not oving or anythin so its no big deal but, what did i do wrong :wacko::shrug:? 

i pushed it in, it seemed to move up around my pelvic bone & opened out so i though that was it in place. then wen id been standing for a few mins i felt the dreaded wet patch appear :rofl: i have taken it out now...the part i was really worried about & i managed ok :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

Miss_domini said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> yay!
> 
> well you need to stay laid down and then squeeze the sides of the softcup together ready for insertion and scoop up any spermies that might have slipped out while still laying down then insert down towards the bed then up with your middle finger. It creates a suction round your cervix holding the spermies up there
> 
> 
> thanks ness
> 
> 
> d u know if its ok to wash them and resuse them wiv periods n stuff to?Click to expand...


No hun they can only be used once. They should only be worn for a maximum of 12 hours (I wore mine during the night as me and OH :sex: at night) and then taken out and thrown away the next day :thumbup:


----------



## Aaisrie

Helly said:


> Haha, yes the beautiful Torres, never met him but met Jamie with the voluntary stuff I do. I'll see if I can get them to sign extras and post them x

Do you REALISE what you're saying!!! DO YOU REALISE WHAT A BIG DEAL THIS IS!!!! OMFG..... MY BRAIN IS CURRENTLY EXPLODING AND MELTING OUT MY EARS RIGHT NOW WITH EXCITEMENT!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Lol Eve's about to faint on us


----------



## Aaisrie

Ness - about to?? I think I've fainted about 10 times already just thinking about beautiful Torres.... Seriously babies? Charting? SC? What're you all talking about "Torres Torres Torres"


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha means nothin' to me honey! I don't even know what Torres looks like - make a habit of leaving the room whenever OH has that cr*p on lol


----------



## Aaisrie

This is the beauty Fernando
https://www.football-pictures.net/data/media/222/Fernando_Torres_face_1.jpg


----------



## Nessicle

eurgh!! definitely not my cup of tea!!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

:o I just accepted your friend request but I think I'll remove it after a comment like that!!! Against my beautiful Torres!


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BellaBlu

Awww Eve- I heart you dearly but I'm inclined to agree. I don't know who that guy is but.. You think he's cute? lol..

Not my cup of tea either. But you have seen my taste ;)


----------



## Aaisrie

Seriously you guys, I'm gonna have to leave the SC group now after such disgraceful behaviour between you two!! How dare you insult my beautiful darling Torres!!


----------



## BellaBlu

Nooo you can't leave! Noodle will miss us! 

Now THIS guy = Sexy.
Channing Tatum and I are in love. he just doesn't know it yet ;)
https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p107/brinajane/channing_tatum.jpg

Dont worry- DH knows about my 'love affair' :lol:


----------



## yomo

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry not been on for a few days by OH has been hogging the laptop! How rude does he not know i need to talk to the softcup ladies.

So how are we all I see Eve is having fun as always you go girl although he aint my cup of tea either I am afraid I like my men tall and ripped lol.

I have brought some pregnecare today, the ones that you use whilst trying to concieve has anyone tried them? They want to work at £10 for a months worth. I shall be broke by the time this baby comes along.

x


----------



## BellaBlu

Hey Yomo- How are ya hun! Sorry that your OH has been a computer hog.. that's a bummer. But glad to have you back :flower: 

What is pregnacare? Is it a type of vitamin?


----------



## yomo

BellaBlu said:


> Hey Yomo- How are ya hun! Sorry that your OH has been a computer hog.. that's a bummer. But glad to have you back :flower:
> 
> What is pregnacare? Is it a type of vitamin?

I am good how are you? I am good thanks :thumbup:

Pregnacare is all the vitamins that you need to concieve I am hoping that it helps to my a baby splodge anything is worth a try :happydance:

x


----------



## Aaisrie

Bella - EUGH!! He is gross LOL I like my men short haha, I never did like a tall guy! Chris is only 5ft9 :D Chris knows about my "love affair" with Fernando, he even calls him "my guy" when we watch matches haha

Yomo tell your OH to get his butt off the laptop!! How dare he!! Or if he wants to use it, he can buy you one of your own


----------



## BellaBlu

Lol alright alright we're even. I'll be nice to Fernando if you be nice to channing. :flower:

Yomo~ I'm gonna have to look into them! If it helps that would be awesome :)


----------



## yomo

I have told him Eve, its no good is it lol he is sulking now I have it back.

I have no choice about having a tall guy I am 5 11 and it's a right turn off for me to be with a shorter man.


----------



## BellaBlu

Yomo I'm the same way! If I'm taller than a guy it makes me feel manly, lol.


----------



## Aaisrie

Totally understandable Yomo!! I'm only 5ft6 and 1/4! LOL 

Bella he's like blingbling!


----------



## Nessicle

my OH is 6ft I'm 5ft 2" so any one is taller than me ha ha


----------



## yomo

I know it's terrible aint it! When we go out and I wear my heels I am the same height as Andrew thats bad enough I have to make sure he aint slouching lol. So wish I was shorter I hate being tall.


----------



## yomo

Nessicle said:


> my OH is 6ft I'm 5ft 2" so any one is taller than me ha ha

Bless ya your tiny.


----------



## Aaisrie

I would love to be taller!! Gimme some of your height! My friend is 5ft8 and I would kill for an extra 2"! (Not there, you dirty girls )


----------



## yomo

Aaisrie said:


> I would love to be taller!! Gimme some of your height! My friend is 5ft8 and I would kill for an extra 2"! (Not there, you dirty girls )

Ha ha if I could i would :happydance:

Oh and a extra 2" goes a long way ha ha


----------



## kookyklw

I wonder, I have a cap still from before we were TTC, do you think I could use that in the same way as softcups?! x


----------



## Nessicle

yomo said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> my OH is 6ft I'm 5ft 2" so any one is taller than me ha ha
> 
> Bless ya your tiny.Click to expand...

ha ha my 
OH calls me Little Ness


----------



## Aaisrie

Kooky - what kind of cap?

LOL Yomo OH doesn't need any extra


----------



## Nessicle

Girls I'm sooo exhausted! The watery light pink has stopped now as has the cramping, just feel a bit achey in my general abdomen area, emotional, peeing more and headache all day. Could seriously just fall in to bed and sleep right now!

Other than that I don't have any other symptoms. That's normal for after IB though isn't it? Until the MS and everything else kicks in! (assuming it was IB)


----------



## Aaisrie

I don't know Ness, I've never had IB, sorry!


----------



## Nessicle

ok thanks darling!! 

you ok?


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea, been a bit of a stressful day but it happens!! However my new camera got here so I've taken some pretty pics of Saraya and that. Are you guys on Facebook??


----------



## Nessicle

yep I'll pm you my full name!! not that I don't trust anyone on here but apparently all threads are accessible via the internet anyway! ;) 

yay glad you got your new camera! can't wait to see some of your pics!


----------



## Aaisrie

Cool yay!! :D


----------



## Aaisrie

Where's the pm Ness


----------



## BellaBlu

I think Ness fell asleep on us again! :lol:

Bless her heart :) 

Yay for new FB friends :happydance:


----------



## HippyMumma23

Morning girls!

Ness did you test this morning?

Has anyone else tested? Good luck to those who have!

I have a question; I think I ovulated yesterday @ 11dpo, so is this 1dpo? Or shall I still count it from day 14 when Im 'supposed' to ovulate?
xxxx


----------



## kookyklw

Aaisrie said:


> Kooky - what kind of cap?
> 
> LOL Yomo OH doesn't need any extra

I don't know the make, a contraceptive cap, not hormonal. It's a similar shape to soft cups and fits the same way?x


----------



## Nessicle

:bfn:


----------



## HippyMumma23

Aww ness. Well your not out until the witch is here, so keep going!

What tests are you using, are you sure they are sensitive enough? x


----------



## babyloulou

Hi - can I ask a question please? I am a regular poster in the Clomid Club and was advised by Laura6914 to try Softcups this cycle. I gave them a go last night on the last day of AF and they didn't quite work properly!

It went in fine- and felt like it was in the right place- found it easy to remove this morning too. However, when I removed it there was "stuff" all over it- both sides. So it couldn't have been in right. 

I have a slightly tilted cervix- does this mean I am not going to be able to use these??

Thanks girls xx


----------



## HippyMumma23

Expect that hun. Thats what I got with mine, when you put it in, there will be 'stuff' at the entrance of your vagina anyway, so that will be the bit that was on the 'wrong' side. So long as it keeps some in, it will help!

Best of luck. xxxx


----------



## HippyMumma23

P.S Im pretty sure a tilted cervix wouldnt make much difference either. x


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks very much for your reply- I'll try after BD'ing tonight and see if we manage to collect more in it!

p.s:- How do I go about becoming a "softcup member" and putting it in my sig? xx


----------



## Nessicle

HippyMumma23 said:


> Aww ness. Well your not out until the witch is here, so keep going!
> 
> What tests are you using, are you sure they are sensitive enough? x

yeah I used a FRER (15miu) and a Superdrug (10miu) but if I've had IB I think I read that you can test 2 days after that's stopped?? It's more or less stopped now so hopefully if I am pregnant (i can't imagine any other reason for watery light pink when I wipe at 8dpo I don't spot and my periods are very regular and on time) it will show before Sunday when AF is due! 

Still have plenty of time I suppose!

Went to the loo this morning and when I wiped there were two drops of bright red blood not much just bigger than pin pricks and then just been again and I had orangey tinged cm (thinking old spotting from yesterday 'leftovers' lol). Feeling so exhausted, my eyes are closing by 7.30pm most evenings now and I was in bed for 8.30pm last night after a bath. Peeing a lot more like every 1-2 hours - usually I only pee about 3 times during the day whilst at work! Starting feeling nauseous as soon as I've eaten, slight metallic taste.

I also noticed when I was doing hair etc for work that when I pull my knees up to my chest to rest the mirror my uterus felt like it was in the way like it was enlarged never had that before but not reading too much into it! 

babyloulou - yep I got a bit of 'drippage' when I took mine out too


----------



## yomo

:witch:


Nessicle said:


> :bfn:

Still early days babes, chin up the :witch: aint here yet.


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks honey - got your message on my profile - will add you on Facey (can't get on until lunchtime at work :D) 

Hope you're ok darling? You getting set for Ov?xx


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks Vanessa- I will give it another try!

I hope your BFN turns into a BFP soon- it's still really early for you xxx


----------



## Nessicle

thank you sweetie - yeah it is very early so can't feel down about it yet! Think I'm just letting it get to me because I'm feeling emotional and so tired! 

Hope the softcups work for you this cycle! So far they've been very effective!!


----------



## babyloulou

Well I ovulated for the first time last cycle- first ovulation in 5 years of TTCing- so hoping the clomid works again this cycle so I can try softcups and conceive plus. 

Do you all use preseed or conceive plus with the softcups? I have been using preseed byt decided to give conceive plus a try this cycle.


----------



## Nessicle

yay bet you're so relieved!! I haven't used any of the lubricants with mine but I know some of the other girls who've used them used preseed so it can't hurt to add that too! think some of them put it in to the cup before inserting it


----------



## babyloulou

That's what I'm going to try ... if I can master getting the cup in right! :blush:


----------



## Nessicle

you'll get the hang of it I promise they're dead easy :)


----------



## HippyMumma23

Babyloulou, click on my 'soft cups member' thing and it will take you to the site, make your own and copy and paste the link into the sig part of baby and bump. It took me a few attempts to get it right so message again if you get stuck. x


----------



## TTC4No3

babyloulou said:


> Do you all use preseed or conceive plus with the softcups? I have been using preseed byt decided to give conceive plus a try this cycle.

I used Conceive Plus inside the Softcups so hopefully it will do the trick for you too :) :dust:


----------



## Helly

Sorry I missed the Torres love in / out! I think he is fab looking but screwed up as it is, id rather do Jamie! Stevie is a sulky little git so I wouldnt do him cos of that. Yep, Liverpool is a pretty fab place to live lol.

Ness - fingers crossed you will get that BFP in the next few days and hello to even more newbies, welcome to the softcup thread, we are beyond TMI! Any bright ideas of how im going to get round my problem this weekend? Staying in his mum and dads on Saturday night, Im due to OV on Sunday, arrrggghhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Lol Helly just be really quiet ;) 

OMG think I just got a :bfp: with a clearblue......VERY faint but there is a horizontal line and faint vertical line.....don't know what to think....saw that and tested with a FRER which was negative....


----------



## HippyMumma23

Ness mate, please dont trust clear blue too much. Ive had lotsof false positives one them, strong ones aswell. That said that was a year ago and it was a bad 'batch' so my fingers are tightly crossed for you!

Can you show us a piccie? xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

yeah that's what I've heard on here so don't know if I believe it especially as FRER are more sensitive.....

You won't be able to see it on a picture it's very faint I'm afraid!


----------



## HippyMumma23

Well you never know hun! Maybe the wee you used for the cb was more concentrated then the wee you used for FRER?


----------



## HippyMumma23

Does anyone on here use MSN?


----------



## Nessicle

I retested with a FRER using the same cup of urine....it's probably a bloody shadow or something too good to be true on only 10dpo lol!


----------



## Aaisrie

Helly said:


> Sorry I missed the Torres love in / out! I think he is fab looking but screwed up as it is, id rather do Jamie! Stevie is a sulky little git so I wouldnt do him cos of that. Yep, Liverpool is a pretty fab place to live lol.

Jamie?! You'd rather do Jamie?! LOL Torres is the MAN.... *drools* seriously Helly, you should have been here supporting me with all the dissing he was getting last night!

Ness - CHILL you're only 10DPO, you'll get your BFP darling! Where's my pm??? huh??? 

Bella - Loving the FB photos :D Sorry about not replying to your last pm, Chris dragged me to bed for BD lol, couldn't say no! Had a SC in last night, got up this morning, took it out, more BD, new SC in! lol :D GOTTA CATCH THAT EGGY!


----------



## yomo

Nessicle said:


> Thanks honey - got your message on my profile - will add you on Facey (can't get on until lunchtime at work :D)
> 
> Hope you're ok darling? You getting set for Ov?xx

Yep I am all set and ready to go!!! Hope my OH is 2 lol

x


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha thank you for keeping me grounded Eve - I sure need it!! I've still got a bit of orangey tinged cm when I wipe, but it's not pink any more, still having occasional cramps too but not like monday and tuesday. 

Gonna retest tomorrow too! 

Oh god sorry Eve - OH was doing my head in last night was in my face while I was trying to type! Will do it now!


----------



## yomo

Nessicle said:


> I retested with a FRER using the same cup of urine....it's probably a bloody shadow or something too good to be true on only 10dpo lol!

Got my fingers crossed for you babes x


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Lyndsey! 

Just added you on Facebook :) xx


----------



## yomo

Aaisrie said:


> Helly said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I missed the Torres love in / out! I think he is fab looking but screwed up as it is, id rather do Jamie! Stevie is a sulky little git so I wouldnt do him cos of that. Yep, Liverpool is a pretty fab place to live lol.
> 
> Jamie?! You'd rather do Jamie?! LOL Torres is the MAN.... *drools* seriously Helly, you should have been here supporting me with all the dissing he was getting last night!
> 
> Ness - CHILL you're only 10DPO, you'll get your BFP darling! Where's my pm??? huh???
> 
> Bella - Loving the FB photos :D Sorry about not replying to your last pm, Chris dragged me to bed for BD lol, couldn't say no! Had a SC in last night, got up this morning, took it out, more BD, new SC in! lol :D GOTTA CATCH THAT EGGY!Click to expand...

How are you today Eve? Did you get my message?


----------



## Aaisrie

Yup I got it, just added you!!

I'm sure it's the same with you girls - no TTC talk on FB! lol :D


----------



## BellaBlu

Good Morning ladies! Or should I say afternoon.. I didn't wake up until 1 p.m. :wacko: It's alright Eve, BD'ing comes first! Didn't your momma tell ya? That's how babies are made! ;)

Ness- Super exciting about the possible BFP! FX'd and prayers for you hun. :hugs: 

Helly- Sneak off to the 'grocery store' and park the car somewhere out of sight! Cars make for a fab BD hut when you need them. :thumbup:

Yomo- How are you doing hun? Hope all is well. :flower:

Welcome LouLou! It's nice to have ya..we're a fun group of gals, and we keep eachother sane for the most part. :) Hope your stay is short!


----------



## Nessicle

yep no ttc talk over FB!! 

Hi Bella!

Thanks sweetie!! I'm trying not to read too much in to it yet as I think clearblue have a habit of giving shadows etc - until I see a line on another test I'm not taking it for gospel! 

what you up to today? xx


----------



## BellaBlu

Yeah I don't blame you, but I'm still a little excited :) I'm not up to much, just starting my next college class and waiting on a few packages to come in..Cleaning the house. Same old stuff :thumbup:

I can't wait to get this next cycle 'started' as far as BD'ing goes. I want a BFP for DH's birthday in march! :)


----------



## Nessicle

oooh that would be awesome for his birthday Bella!!!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hey chickadees!!!! how are we all keeping? everytime i come on here theres pages and pages to catch up on :lol:

So far we :sex: on cd4, 9, 10, 12 and will be :sex: tonight 13 then im done this cyce :lol: i got a NEARLY (so close but not yet) a positve on an opk and i have back ache with lower pains so reckon ovulation is verrrry close! :happydance:

got one softcup left, but will deffo order more if i need to for next cycle!

:wave:


----------



## BellaBlu

M2K- Hey lady! :wave: Sounds like you've got BDing covered pretty well :thumbup: Hopefully you won't need them for next cycle! I'm alright, just anxious to get back in the game. Yay for ovulating! :sex: !


----------



## Nessicle

hi m2k! 

Glad you're making use of those softcups!! Hope they're lucky for you this cycle!! 

xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

hey bella! are those u legs :winkwink:

ness i eint read all the pages did u get a faint bfp? 

:hugs:

x x x


----------



## Nessicle

Yeah i think so but it is extremely faint - I can see it when I hold it up to the window and it's not changed all day or disappeared, it appeared within the time frame though so don't think it's an evap but I've heard bad things about clearblue's so don't know whether to take it as a possible early positive or not. Testing tomorrow with FMU and have ordered some 10miu from Home Health Uk


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Oooooooooooooo exciting :dust: with all the symtoms what else can it be!!!! :happydance: xXx

:dust:


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha - well either symptoms or I'm a right moaning minnie!! 

thank you for the dust sweetie! As soon as (or if) i see those two lovely lines you lot will be the first to know! xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Ness - if AF does hit you, then you have had a chemical, I'm THAT sure that you are pregnant!! Seriously! 

Bella - lazy git!! Staying in bed til all hours!

Well I've to take my car to the dealership tomorrow and get it looked at as the exhaust is nearly hanging off!! Yay... a car I've had for less than a month.... FFS!


----------



## laura6914

hey girls just popping in for a natter, 

Ness again all the best for tomrrow. 

Eve, thats crap about your car hun, ive had to get rid of mine the engine blew up. NOT GOOD. well got it fixed but now need to sell it to make the money back. We have the OHs car so the money we make of mine will cme in handy. 

hey Bella blu, M2K, and all the other lovlie ladies how are we all this evening?

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Just used another one after an afternoon BD session! :blush: I'll see how this one gets on! :thumbup:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hey laura!!!!how u feeling? how did the scan go??? excited for u hun!!! :happydance:

Eve sorry about the car they cost a fekin fortune dont they!!! we got car tax, service and mot due on ours :growlmad:

xXx


----------



## laura6914

feeling ok thanks hun, sickness is setting in boobs killing me and i cant stay awake but loving every minute. Scan went fantastic. Saw the gestational and yoke sacs. have another scan a week monday just for a follow up and ill get to see the heart beat so im well excited. 
How was paris hunny. Did Kian enjoy it?
xxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Im really happy for u hun!!! :hugs::kiss:

Paris was lovely kian enjoyed it, very cold and very tiring journey but was lovely :flower:

hoping to be joining u in 1st trimester soon!!! heres hoping cycle number 3 will be our month, it took 3 cycles with kaden and 4 with kian! :thumbup:


----------



## laura6914

ah glad you enjoyed it, yeah agree the travelling can be very exhausting. How was the little one with the long journey?

I hope you join me soon to. the first Tri section is very quiet compared to the TTC section. 

xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Laura that's great about the scan! You know you're always welcome in here for a natter!! It's NEVER quiet in here lol


----------



## laura6914

i do lurk everday and laugh at all the debates over who is better looking and the TMI posts. :rofl:

Just know how i used to feel seeing pregnant woman over here sometimes and dont want to upset anyone. 

thanks Eve, it means a lot. How are you anyway?
xxx

xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Laura there is no way anyone could be jealous/evious of you getting your BFP after trying as long as you did. You sooooo deserve it and I'm sure all the girls would say the same. I think you offer a lot of hope to those who have been TTC for a while.

I'm sore, too much BD lol and I haven't O'd yet!! Feel like I'm walking like John Wayne!! PAIN lol Even my OPK this morning was negative... supposed to O on Thursday or Friday, just waiting to see and getting plenty of BD in the process lol


----------



## BellaBlu

M2K- No those aren't my legs. Lol. :flower:

DH set me up to find my Valentines day gift today.. It's gorgeous :) A necklace!

Other than that I've been lazyyy.. damn right Eve ;) Cleaned the house.. now I'm eating dinner! Laura you DO deserve it.. And you are welcome to come chat with us anytime :hugs: !!


----------



## Aaisrie

Just saw the necklace Bella - wow!! Totally gorgeous, your hubby is a keeper for sure!!


----------



## BellaBlu

Thanks :D :flower: I know he is!.. He's such a doll sometimes. I went to bed last night and he rolled over and wrapped me up in a hug until I fell asleep. He's truly something else sometimes :cloud9: ...

I'm stillllll spotting. I just want it to stop!


----------



## Aaisrie

Geez maybe you SHOULD get it checked out Bella?? He really is a total darling, he looks like such a big hardguy in some photos but he's obviously a softee inside :D


----------



## BellaBlu

I think I'm going to :shrug: I've had pain in my right lower pelvis.. but not a BAD pain and only every so once in awhile. But with the bleeding it's starting to worry me.. so I'm going to make an appoinment tomorrow.

& yes.. he's my big strong soldier.. he doesn't like being mushy gushy but sometimes his love for me shines through.. lol. He can't help it! :lol:


----------



## Aaisrie

Better safe than sorry honey, let me know what happens!


----------



## yomo

BellaBlu said:


> Yeah I don't blame you, but I'm still a little excited :) I'm not up to much, just starting my next college class and waiting on a few packages to come in..Cleaning the house. Same old stuff :thumbup:
> 
> I can't wait to get this next cycle 'started' as far as BD'ing goes. I want a BFP for DH's birthday in march! :)

I am good thanks how are you? Not had much time in here tonight as we are sharing the laptop again! Gonna have to buy another one. How are you?


----------



## Aaisrie

Kick that boy into touch Yomo - tell him the SC thread is life or death! You need your fix lol


----------



## makeithappen

makeithappen said:


> ok girls so me & my DH just had some afternoon :sex: for his bday...any excuse :blush: lol. used my soft cups for the _first_ time....but it *leaked* :dohh: im not oving or anythin so its no big deal but, what did i do wrong :wacko::shrug:?
> 
> i pushed it in, it seemed to move up around my pelvic bone & opened out so i though that was it in place. then wen id been standing for a few mins i felt the dreaded wet patch appear :rofl: i have taken it out now...the part i was really worried about & i managed ok :thumbup:

any ideas girls? x


----------



## yomo

Having to look at all the posts on my iPhone! He's looking at motorbikes! So it's a race told him he can't have a new motorbike if I get pregnant so I am now making it my mission lol. 

Eve you are gonna have to have a night off lol

Ness let us know as soon as you know on the morning we shall be waiting 

Bellablu How comes you have had your prezzie early? Your spoilt! 

Mk2 great to see you back hope you had a nice break )

Laura Eve is right no one deserves it more than you! You have waited along time for this! We miss you so please come visit us it's great to hear from you. Glad everything is ok.

Has anyone used Angus castus? 

I am having a really wierd af this month,it's longer than usual and I'm having lots of clots sorry for the tmi was wondering if it's this Angus that I am taking.


----------



## BellaBlu

Yomo I'm adding you on FB! I wouldn't try agnus cactus, I've heard alot of people say it did more harm than good :shrug:. Of course therea are some exceptions, but I've heard an equal amount of bad things as I have good. There's actually an entire thread dedicated to it somewhere around here! :hugs:

Makeithappen- A little leakage is unavoidable, when you took it out was there any left in the cup? As long as there was some then you're doing it correctly. It's pretty much impossible to get all of it in there.. as long as you have some!


----------



## BellaBlu

Eve~ I'll let u know hun!


----------



## yomo

BellaBlu said:


> Yomo I'm adding you on FB! I wouldn't try agnus cactus, I've heard alot of people say it did more harm than good :shrug:. Of course therea are some exceptions, but I've heard an equal amount of bad things as I have good. There's actually an entire thread dedicated to it somewhere around here! :hugs:
> 
> Makeithappen- A little leakage is unavoidable, when you took it out was there any left in the cup? As long as there was some then you're doing it correctly. It's pretty much impossible to get all of it in there.. as long as you have some!

Thanks for that, I have had a look and your right don't look good! Think I shall put them in the bin.


----------



## Aaisrie

makeithappen - I had that happen for the first time today, I think it's one of those things, I wonder if it didn't open out properly? Or if it wasn't behind the cervix at the back because I think mine happened today because it kept moving forward which has never happened before so I think mine had caught behind the pelvic bone but not behind the back of the cervix? Does that make sense!!

Yomo - tell him he can't have a bike until you guys have a laptop each!!


----------



## Aaisrie

WOOOOOOO I have EWCM! Will have to see what my OPK says tomorrow, it's been SO negative recently


----------



## BellaBlu

:happydance: Yay for EWCM!! 
Let me know what your OPK says.. Catch that eggie :thumbup:


I could've kicked DH's ass earlier.. He would'nt quit bugging me about :sex: so we did it in the shower. He got out before me and said "I'm gonna get you a towel!" Bullshit! He came back in and poured a giant cup of freezing water over the top of the shower on me... After I was done being in SHOCK it was funny.. but what a d-bag! :lol:

Now I'm having 'achy pains' in my LEFT side.. instead of my right. But this is more constant. Def. gonna get it checked out if it doesn't subside.. but at least I'm not so worried about it being my appendix or a tubal now, since neither would switch sides. I've got a little peace of mind!


----------



## cpogact

Thanks for the suggestions ladies :) I'm picking a few up for my next cycle.


----------



## Aaisrie

Welcome cpogact!!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Morning lovelies!!! :kiss:

So i got a positive opk yesterday and had all the achy pains that come with ov, but they subsided about 6pm so i think i may have ovulated around last night, so the plan was that me an Ross get jiggy, but kian was watching t'v in bed with us and we all ended up falling t'sleep :shock: then Ross nudged me at 6:00am and said c'mon we making babies or what? so we had it before he went to work :lol:

so do u think we done enough :sex: ? cd4, cd9, cd10, cd11 and cd14? obviously cd 4 probably wont count cus its early but the 11 and 14 will be the main ones i guess!

i got my SC in right now, will take it out late afternoonish :flower:

1dpo :wacko:


----------



## HippyMumma23

M2K, sounds like you covered all bases!

Ness, tested this morning? Good luck hun!!!!!

Im confused, I should be 2dpo and everything is pointing in that direction but it dawned on me this morning that usually STRAIGHT after ovulation my breasts start hurting and badly, and they arent now. Im barely even aware of them, which makes me wonder whether Ive ovulated yet at all?!

ARGH! Doing my head in, I wish I didnt think about CD and DPO. When we were TTC my son I didnt even know about all of this, or even about TTC or baby forums, infact!

Hope your all well this morning!x


----------



## Nessicle

Morning all, 

Just been catching up on threads from last night - was at my mum's most of the evening then came back to sort the kittens out (they're crapping constantly and I'm sick of cleaning up after them) so wasn't on last night....

.....sorry to say I think I'm out girls....

Used up my last FRER this morning - :bfn:

Just went to the toilet and there was a blob of bright red blood mixed with some watery discharge bout the size of a 2p piece. No cramps. 

Was so convinced I would get a :bfp: this morning - metallic taste, nausea, tired, emotional (last night one minute snapping at OH the next minute crying), even had blood on tissue when I blew my nose this morning which I never have....

So don't know what to think now....

AF or could still be IB even though it's a bright red blob?


----------



## HippyMumma23

Awww ness mate, hopefully its yours next month.

I know what you mean, Im convinced, utterly convinced this month I will get my BFP. Im not sure if the PMA is a good thing or the confidence is a potential fall on my arse.

I would assume that CD11 was a little late for IB, but thats not to say its impossible! 

So on a happier note hun, you arent out until the fat lady sings, so to speak.x


----------



## Aaisrie

Ness it's not uncommon to get an AF type bleed even if you are pregnant. When Patricia was pregnant with Chris she had "AF" for 6 months. You are only 11DPO, if you look at the chances for getting a BFP vs DPO:

Chances of getting a + HPT
10 dpo - 35%
11 dpo - 51%
12 dpo - 62%
13 dpo - 68%
14 dpo - 74%
15 dpo - 80%
16 dpo - 88%
17 dpo - 92%
18 dpo - 99%

You only have a 50% chance! That's HALF.... Let's hang this one out, play it by ear and see what happens. Keep your eye on the bleeding. FXed


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you Eve :hugs: xx

don't know what I'd do without you hun!! 

Just been to the loo again - third time in the last 2 hours! - and no blood not even when I wiped. 

started with a bit of cramping but only the same as what I've had for the last few days - not like AF cramps.

I'm trying to stay hopeful unless that witch defo shows her face.....


----------



## HippyMumma23

Oh wow! Ness look at that, that must make you feel better! I had no idea about those rates, thats brilliant. Only 50%! :D

Eve, loving the profile picture.


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks Hippy.

Well that's what I do - I'm the Guru LOL Ness... have you checked your cervix? If AF was coming or here or whatever your cervix should be low and hard, it might give you an indication? I'm guessing you still haven't been temping... aren't you regretting that now!!!

My OPK was neg but much darker than yesterday, think I might have to OPK again tonight to see what it's doing, I also know my temp today is inaccurate because I dropped my BBT on the floor and had to sit up to get it so it is probably meant to be lower than is on my chart SO I still don't know if I'm Oing today or tomorrow!


----------



## Nessicle

Eve is definitely the guru!!! Defo makes me feel better Hippy!! 

Haven't checked my cervix but will go do it soon although no idea what I'm feeling for lol

You need to :sex: today and tomorrow Eve!! Get to it! I'm hoping you get your :bfp: this month!


----------



## Aaisrie

Ness if AF is on her ugly way you WILL know it's your cervix you're feeling because it should be really low. The first time I felt mine was last cycle right before AF and it was THERE, right there, freaked me the hell out, nearly sliced myself open I jumped so much!!!

As I said before if this doesn't result in baby, I still believe you are pregnant and I hope it doesn't go that way, I hope it isn't a chem or anything but at least checking your cervix might give you a forewarning? *hugs*


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Ness theres still time hang in there :flower:

im at home watching the jeremy kyle show, i dunno why i watch it for its a load of POOH! :shrug:

think ima make some scambled egg on toast cus am starving mmmmm

This month im not going to symtom spot! i had lots last time and got me hopes up for nothing!!! so im gonna chill out, weve done our part, now we wait for naure to take its course... really hoping so though! please to the man up stairs :blush: bless us with a healthy bundle, boy or girl i really dont care!!![-o&lt;


----------



## laura6914

thanks for your comments yesterday girls and for letting me say. 

M2K and EVE get bedding. :happydance: hope this is the month girls. 

Ness, im sorry that it was BFN but eve is right, its still early days. I never had nose bleeds either. Last week i blew my nose and had 2 tinny pin pricks of blood. Hang i there hun and chin up. Im still soooo convinced but i dont want to give you false hope. you just sound soooo like i did. 

morning everyone else, how are we all this morning. 

xxxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Morning laura :hugs:
hope ur feeling well hun xXx


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you girls I know - I'm still only 11dpo so I'm just being silly thank you for all the hugs :hugs: 

Just been to check my cervix, had to insert my middle finger fully could just touch it, didn't feel hard I don't think could sorta move it side to side slightly - hopefully I'm in the right place lol!! 

There was orangey blood on my finger from my cervix also 

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

m2k - love Jeremy Kyle but don't at the same time he he!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hey, i wanna be able to move my cervix from side to side :shock:


----------



## helen87

I think my AF has arrived too, blood is dark red now as opposed to pink/brown. Still only when i wipe though :-(


----------



## Aaisrie

Ness if you had to insert your finger fully it's probably still high which is a REALLY good sign! 
Exactly as Laura said, we aren't trying to give false hope we just really believe you are!!

M2K - yea right, you won't symptom spot  I would last an hr and be SS!! HAHAHAH

Laura you are always welcome here honey, and in fact you BETTER keep us updated!!!

Helen are you charting?


----------



## Nessicle

Mommy2Kian said:


> Hey, i wanna be able to move my cervix from side to side :shock:

:rofl: 

lol it's just like a nobbly bit if you know what I mean can just wiggle it slightly lol


----------



## laura6914

i will keep you updated :)

Eve love your hair in your picture, thats a beautiful colour. 

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Aaisrie said:


> Ness if you had to insert your finger fully it's probably still high which is a REALLY good sign!
> Exactly as Laura said, we aren't trying to give false hope we just really believe you are!!

Ooh really?? Yeah I just inserted my finger and could only feel the ridge of my pelvic bone and then had to insert more to feel my cervix had to push in also to get far back enough lol 

Would it be further down now then if AF was on her way?

Phew - I believe I'm still in with a chance now then :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

helen87 said:


> I think my AF has arrived too, blood is dark red now as opposed to pink/brown. Still only when i wipe though :-(

I hope not Helen! :hugs:


----------



## helen87

Aaisrie i have no idea where i am in my cycle as i had two bleeds in january, I was telling ness i bled on the 9th and the 24th and now again on February 9th. So im usure as to whether the 24th was another period or not. I have CBFM to use this month just want to know if this is definately a period!! Im so stressed which is probably part of the reason...I checked my CP too and feels quite high to me...


----------



## laura6914

Ness hun in pregnancy your cervix goes high. Its goes at high at different times for differet women. Mine went high last week so yeah definitely a good sign. :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

yeah keep us posted Laura!! I'm living through your pregnancy at the moment :haha: 

Eve - if AF does end up coming then I will be charting all the way through the next bloody cycle if it kills me lol! Have my celcius bbt ready and waiting just hope I don't have to use it!


----------



## Nessicle

laura6914 said:


> Ness hun in pregnancy your cervix goes high. Its goes at high at different times for differet women. Mine went high last week so yeah definitely a good sign. :happydance:
> 
> xxx

ah I see! I'm a right amateur aren't I he he!! 

I just noticed your mood today :sick: aww ginger biscuits at the ready! xxx


----------



## laura6914

its passed now hun thanks for noticing, i have it more of an evening. lol. Feeling totally normal at the mo to be honest. dont feel pregnant at all which im not sure is a good or bad thing. 

xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea Ness, mine dropped down about 2 days before AF and I KNEW AF was coming, and when it's low it's REALLY low, you know about it. Mine is high right now, it goes high when you O, I can only just reach mine with the edge of my middle finger. Sometimes mine is so high I can't feel it although I'm getting better about being able to reach it, I can normally get myself in a position now :D


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh Ness, as soon as you get your BFP make an appt with the Dr to get the bleeding checked out just so as you can rule out problems etc


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Warning!!! Stupid question alert!!!!

Can i still have a wee with the SC in? ive been needing one since 6:30am but thought the SC might fill up with wee, and well, thet wouldnt be too good would it! Im pretty sure we wee from a different hole? jeeeeez i wish i listened at school!!!:blush:


----------



## SBB

Mommy2Kian said:


> Warning!!! Stupid question alert!!!!
> 
> Can i still have a wee with the SC in? ive been needing one since 6:30am but thought the SC might fill up with wee, and well, thet wouldnt be too good would it! Im pretty sure we wee from a different hole? jeeeeez i wish i listened at school!!!:blush:

Lol you wee from a 'different hole' stop holding it in!! 

x x x


----------



## Nessicle

Aaisrie said:


> Yea Ness, mine dropped down about 2 days before AF and I KNEW AF was coming, and when it's low it's REALLY low, you know about it. Mine is high right now, it goes high when you O, I can only just reach mine with the edge of my middle finger. Sometimes mine is so high I can't feel it although I'm getting better about being able to reach it, I can normally get myself in a position now :D

I'll keep checking it over the next couple of days then to see if I can notice a difference. AF due on Sunday so if it drops over next couple of days I'll know AF is coming. Lol what position? I just checked while I was at the toilet standing up/squatting (not enough room to lay down he he

Thanks for tip about Dr's if I do get bfp I'll make appointment straightaway!


----------



## Nessicle

SBB said:


> Mommy2Kian said:
> 
> 
> Warning!!! Stupid question alert!!!!
> 
> Can i still have a wee with the SC in? ive been needing one since 6:30am but thought the SC might fill up with wee, and well, thet wouldnt be too good would it! Im pretty sure we wee from a different hole? jeeeeez i wish i listened at school!!!:blush:
> 
> Lol you wee from a 'different hole' stop holding it in!!
> 
> x x xClick to expand...

:rofl: he he he m2k you're so funny lol! 

yep we wee from the top hole and the softcup is in the middle one right up at the top so nothing will get in there :D


----------



## Aaisrie

In toilet sitting position lol squatting or with one leg up on the bath/toilet seat normally gives you access.


M2K hahahhaha of course you can wee you daft bint!


----------



## Nessicle

yeah that's the way I felt for it didn't know whether gravity would affect it :rofl:


----------



## Helly

Morning ladies, good to see you Laura, so glad you are OK, bet you cant wait for your follow up scan!

Eve and M2K, fingers crossed and good luck with the evil TWW!

Ness- the fact your cervix is so high has to be good!

Bella - hope youre doing good hon.

Helen - hope all is OK, sounds like youre having some pretty messed up cycles, hope it settles very soon.

Everyone else - hellloooooo!!!

Eve - Ive had a mad dip this morning, surely it should be going up by now ready for OV? Still wondering if my snorning like a horse and rubbish sleep means temping wont work for me :(


----------



## Aaisrie

No, not at all, if you have a look at this. I posted it a couple of pages ago but it might explain it better:
https://www.fertilityuk.org/cervix2.gif
You can see how it moves up and down


----------



## Aaisrie

Helly that might be your O dip? What CD do you usually O on?


----------



## Helly

Just seen M2K's post, brill, feel better about thinking my cervix was some pooh now lol. Hope you've had a wee now hon! x


----------



## Helly

No idea Eve, i got positive OPK's the month before last though and it was about CD13, I did an IC OPK last night and it was negative, though i did have an ov pain yesterday which was what made me do the OPK last night x


----------



## Aaisrie

I got pos OPKs last cycle and so far none of mine have been dark enough to be + and I'm due to O today or tomorrow lol unless my LP is getting shorter!! :o

I think you should watch because if your temp goes down again tomorrow, you will O tomorrow, if it jumps up tomorrow then you could have O'd today! If you ALWAYS snore/sleep with your mouth open your temp should still be accurate to YOU, it's only if it happens on the rare occasion then it would cause a flukey temp.


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Oooooooo that feels better thanks for reasuring me:blush: !!!

:loopy:


----------



## Nessicle

Eve you totally are the guru of this thread lol! 

I'm getting such an education on here!


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL Ness you'll give me a big head saying such things!! HAHA I'm just obsessed with my own body!! I find it totally interesting how it does what it does!


----------



## Helly

Wow Eve, so maybe my IC OPK's are as crap as the price suggests, I BD last night, best do it again tonight then! I told him to wait til Friday as FF is saying im not due to ov til Sunday. Interesting, so if my temp is low again tomorrow i am going to OV tomorrow and if it goes higher tomorrow i will have OV'd today, right? So if thats the case then my staying at his mums saturday night problem will be solved cos I already O'd, brill!!!

Eve, you are a star and I know what you mean, its amazing what we are learning about this incredible process by doing all this stuff.


----------



## Nessicle

Aaisrie said:


> LOL Ness you'll give me a big head saying such things!! HAHA I'm just obsessed with my own body!! I find it totally interesting how it does what it does!

:D he he 

Well just thought I'd give you an update...

Just been to the loo for a no.2 (sorry for TMI but with the 'pushing' it increases the amount of discharge or blood etc!) and when I wiped my V there was brown coloured blood on the tissue, again not a huge amount and only when I wipe. 

Feeling really nauseous today, got a headache and feel so exhausted....still got the metallic taste too! Still having the cramping but not like AF cramping where it's a constant dull ache all over your abdomen with backache and sharp twinges (that's how my AF pains are anyway). This is like little noticeable waves of cramps that don't hurt but I'm able to feel


----------



## BellaBlu

Morning Ladies-
I had to read my toosh off to catch up! 

Ness- Sorry about the bleed hun :( It sounds like how mine started. But like they said IF it's not this month, there is always next month. And you have a great chance from what we know so far, because it usually doesn't take tooo long for newbies TTC. Alot of girls conceive pretty early from when they start trying. (You just wouldn't know it, cuz we all flock together while we're waiting so it makes it seem like more!) But I'm sure it won't take you long. So FX'd for this month!! And if NOT, we will be rooting you on all next month as well.. We're all in this together! :hugs:

Helly- Hey luv, I'm doing alright! Bleeding stopped :happydance: now according to FF I'm due to ovulate again late this month! We'll hope so, but can't be sure. On the bright side I start temping and using OPK's as soon as they arive which will be grand.

M2K- :rofl: Thanks for the laugh darling. And dont feel bad, Even though I know they ARE 2 diff. holes I was still scared to pee! But It didn't make a bit of difference :thumbup: lol. Glad you covered all of your bases, sounds like you did! Now on with the 2WW. We'll be here to keep ya sane ;)

Laura-Great to see you honey :hugs: sooo glad your scan went well.

Eve- I have one word for you. :sex: <- Sex. And lots of it. ;) :hugs:

Helen-Sounds like we're in the same boat with the crazy bleeds! The CBFM will help loads tho I'm sure.


----------



## Nessicle

Hiya Bella!! 

thank you darling, I'm feeling a little more 'normal' this afternoon. If the :witch: arrives, she arrives - nothing I can do right so no point stressing over it! Plus it means Eve can obsess with me over my charting if AF does come! lol

What CD are you due to ov?? 

xx


----------



## BellaBlu

You know I can't even answer that in "CD" cuz with this midcycle bleed what I THOUGHT was correct cycle days is not! So according to FF my 'cycle' restarted the day after I supposably OV'd. Which makes me due to ovulate on February 22nd.

I cannot wait to get starting temping. Thats all I gotta say!


----------



## Aaisrie

Helly said:


> Wow Eve, so maybe my IC OPK's are as crap as the price suggests, I BD last night, best do it again tonight then! I told him to wait til Friday as FF is saying im not due to ov til Sunday. Interesting, so if my temp is low again tomorrow i am going to OV tomorrow and if it goes higher tomorrow i will have OV'd today, right? So if thats the case then my staying at his mums saturday night problem will be solved cos I already O'd, brill!!!
> 
> Eve, you are a star and I know what you mean, its amazing what we are learning about this incredible process by doing all this stuff.

Helly judging by the couple of temps on your last chart it looks like you are about to O, just waiting to see your temp tomorrow! I was due to O today or tomorrow and my OPKs (which were IC's!) were really strong around O time last month are so far negative although seem to be getting stronger. It's just a wait and see game! But I will keep checking your chart!! I love chart stalking :D


----------



## Aaisrie

Hey Bellaella!! Did you buy anything today?? I got Chris' val card! :D


----------



## Nessicle

evening guys!!!

how are we all tonight? 

Guru Eve....wonder if you can help

Was :sex: with OH tonight (no spotting after!! defo not AF!) and he commented that I felt 'tighter' inside...?? Maybe it's cos I wasn't mega horny and lubed up enough?? I did feel horny though but not as much as usual (loss of libido at moment but felt I should make an effort as since feeling poop this week we haven't :sex: much)


----------



## SDMom10

Kita- Welcome to the thread and good luck with Instead Softcups. I really believe they are the reason for my DD.


----------



## Aaisrie

Hmmmm Ness I don't know about that one. I don't remember having anything like that? I told you it wasn't AF though


----------



## Nessicle

just been googling lol apparently some women can feel tighter cos of the blood flow or something! One of the ladies on another thread on here said she had it when she was preggo too so another possible sign to add to the list! 

Had dizzy spells all day and still got metallic taste ugh!! Testing time tomorrow anyway....again lol


----------



## Aaisrie

FXed for you Ness, just remember the percentage thing I posted!! Don't be disheartened!!

I have my SC in, BD'd on my way home tonight, well not on my way home... I took Chris home and BD'd before coming up to Patricia's. He was actually really sweet because my SC fell on the floor (still in the pack) and he got it and opened it for me :D Then he lay on the bed with me while I was staying lying down for 20 mins, talking to me about baby names :D


----------



## Nessicle

thanks darling - yep your post is firmly fixed in my head to keep me positive!

aww how sweet is Chris!!! lol BD'd on the way home - ha ha got visions of you both bd'ing on a bus or in the supermarket :rofl: 

I have a good feeling for you this cycle Eve!! :dust: to you!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Evening ladies...have a question. I have used the softcups twice now and my crampy feeling seems to increase after I use them does anyone else have this. I used them twice now...and both times i have cramps anyone else?


----------



## Aaisrie

Is it in right? When you take it out would it be rubbing your cervix? I found if I pull too sharp to get it out I can feel it on my cervix? I've never had cramps from them though...


----------



## BellaBlu

Eve~ :blush: DH bought me a new computer today. That was his 'other' v-day gift to me.. And *Awwww* about the v-card, did you get everything worked out with the car? :thumbup:And I looove that he got your softcup for you.. It's those little things! :D :hugs:

Ness~ My cousin said she felt 'tighter' too. Your symptoms just keep getting better & better! Can't wait for that BFP :D 

reedsgirl1138- Hey hun, I had that too for the first 3-4 times when I started using them. It stopped after my body adjusted I guess! So I wouldn't worry too much about it unless its super painful. Are you only using them for BDing or for AF as well? I might suggest using them for a cycle during AF just to get the hang of them, . I tried them out that way & it helped with getting used to everything. :hugs: If your crampy feeling doesn't stop after a few more times I might stop using them just in case, I would say ask the doctor but I'm not sure how they would react to using softcups for any reason other than AF! Do you wear tampons? If not then your body might really be shell*shocked.


----------



## Aaisrie

The car didn't get fixed. They took it in, told me the exhaust is broken but they didn't have a replacement so I have to take it back at the start of the week when they get the new one in to get it fitted so I have to drive around with a noisy car until they can sort it.... So here's hoping!!! They did say the exhaust isn't going to fall off or anything though, which is a good thing!! I was imagining the exhaust falling off in the middle of the road as I was driving lol

Yea the card I got for Chris is HUGE hahahah I'm gonna write in it "I wanted to get you a card as big as your ego... But they didn't have one big enough" Teehee!!


----------



## BellaBlu

:rofl: Love it! That is an AWESOME card idea! Brill!

*whispers* / knock on wood.. My "period" stopped... lucky me :happydance: So I'll be doing the babydance tonight.. JUST FOR FUN!!! Wow what a strange thought. Sex for fun? Who does that. :lol:
DH thinks he deserves special treatment for spoiling me so badly this v-day..
I suppose he does.. :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL I actually had to laugh out loud about that - the sex for fun thing!! Patricia even asked me what I was laughing at! 
Yay for weird bleeding stopping!! Did you get an appt. to see about it? And yea he totally spoilt you


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I believe I have it in correctly..I don't even feel it when its in and don't really have any pain removing it and only had trouble removing it the first time the second time was easy. I use tampons so I don't think its that...I think my body is just strange this month and I am blaming it all on the clomid. LOL That sounds like a excuse to me


----------



## 3yearsttc

are these sticks supposed to help you get pregnant or to tell you if you are so?


----------



## HippyMumma23

Reedsgirl, hello hun. Yes I cramp with the cup aswell, to the point where I think its hindered my chance of pregnancy this month and wont be using them next month. I think they are fab for some, but perhaps not for others. 

I believe that its caused by the 'suction' of it inside.

Ness, Im on the edge of my seat, fingers crossed!!!


----------



## HippyMumma23

Also, Eve can I ask you a question? I think Im past ovulation because I had the watery CMand slight EWCM and everything (apart from my usual sore boobs,I wonder why thats not happened yet?!) is pointing at post ovulation.

But I wanted to ask, what is your cervix supposed to feel like post ov? Because mine is so far out the way I cant reach it? Does this point to post ov? Or ov as my chart says?


----------



## Nessicle

Good morning my lovelies!!! 

Bella yay for bleeding stopping!!! Sex for fun?! What is that?! he he I did that too last night ;) 

Eve the card sounds ace!! Chris got you a softcup?!! how lovely!! 

Well girls another :bfn: this morning!! Have decided not to test again now until AF doesn't (or does) show her face! I'm due on Sunday so only two days, not that long! 

When I collected my FMU this morning as soon as I let the pee out some pink blood came out....

I know some women can bleed for a while when they first become pregnant but I'm really thinking AF is gonna arrive this weekend. I'm trying to be positive but this pink blood (never red like AF) has me doubting I've caught the eggy this month! There's always next month (and it means Eve can monitor my chart for me lol). 

I felt my cervix this morning, still had to use middle finger and my cervix felt soft but I'm sure it's moved down a tiny bit....


----------



## HippyMumma23

Ness mate I love love love your pma! Im very much a PMA gal myself and love seeying it in others. Happy days :D 

Ok can anyone help me out? I think Im 3dpo and IM getting slight cramping, have done since yesterday. I guessed it carried on a bit long to be ovulation pain and (TMI warning-) I have dry, tacky, white CM. Not the fertile stuff at all, so I dont think the pain could be ovulation?


----------



## Nessicle

After O from about 2dpo to 5dpo I had creamy yellow tinged CM but not dry tacky maybe it's just O juice drying up a bit??


----------



## HippyMumma23

I was more wondering about the cramping? I was wondering if its a build up to AF?


----------



## Nessicle

Yeah I've had cramping since I o'd to be honest not like AF cramping but definitely there to notice, i thought mine might be hopefully due to catching eggie but I don't think so now....

Sorry I can't be of help but I hope it's a good sign for you!


----------



## HippyMumma23

Thanks. This is the 1st month Ive ever 'tracked' my body, and its confusing me a lot! All I DO know is, after ovulation my breasts always hurt badly afterwards and they arent this time. Ah what can ya do but wait eh? :)


----------



## Nessicle

the wait is rubbish!! There's no way I'm testing every day next cycle lol


----------



## HippyMumma23

Im going to try and stop myself this cycle, Ive deliberately not bought IC's so I dont test early, but Im starting to wonder whether I will just end up buying and wasting money on FRERS.

Im going to try and hold out til 4 days before AF because thats when I tested with my son and it was a very very strong BFP with a FRER. Ive still got them, I cant bare to part with them, how sad is that? lol


----------



## Nessicle

It's not sad at all!! I would be the same!!

Ok I'm out. 

Just been to the loo, cramping and soreness and more red blood, not mega dark but proper blood and more than I've had all week. 

My body is cruel making me spot since 8dpo.....


----------



## HippyMumma23

Aw well, next month!

Ness, do you think you have been spotting since 8dpo because of the soft-cup? Did you use it after dpo?


----------



## Mommy2Kian

G'morning :flower:

ness if AF shows the you've a phantom pregnancy with all them symtoms!!! g'luck hun :hugs:

hi hippy hows u doing hun, the 2ww drags doesnt it :dohh: im now 2dpo :lol: boooo!

Bella & eve hey girls hope this month will be ur month :hugs:

and hello to everyone else!!!

:kiss:

Wonder if min is having a good time in egypt, soaking up them rays!! NO FAIR!!! :lol:

god i need a life, im watching jeremy kyle, :dohh:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Sorry ness i just read ur post :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

HippyMumma23 said:


> Aw well, next month!
> 
> Ness, do you think you have been spotting since 8dpo because of the soft-cup? Did you use it after dpo?

No I don't think so - I haven't used it since CD14 and didn't have any spotting until 5dpo (only one spot but then went) and then 8dpo til now. Got lots of cramping this morning.

The thing is I feel sick, tired and still have that metallic taste.... :cry:


----------



## Nessicle

Mommy2Kian said:


> G'morning :flower:
> 
> ness if AF shows the you've a phantom pregnancy with all them symtoms!!! g'luck hun :hugs:
> 
> hi hippy hows u doing hun, the 2ww drags doesnt it :dohh: im now 2dpo :lol: boooo!
> 
> Bella & eve hey girls hope this month will be ur month :hugs:
> 
> and hello to everyone else!!!
> 
> :kiss:
> 
> Wonder if min is having a good time in egypt, soaking up them rays!! NO FAIR!!! :lol:
> 
> god i need a life, im watching jeremy kyle, :dohh:

oooh I hope you, Eve and Bella get a :bfp: this cycle!!!


----------



## HippyMumma23

The 'due on' symptons are so very similar to very early pregnancy symptons. When I was pregnant with my son, I had all the due on symptons just the same,the only difference was dizzyness that got worse and progressed to regular fainting and sickness but that wasnt obvious until after 6 weeks.

Usually nausea doesnt happen until past 6 weeks pregnancy. I always get nausea a couple of days before I come on aswell, just to confuse me further!


----------



## Nessicle

that's the thing I don't get nausea, dizzyness and a metallic taste so my body has been extra cruel!! lol

Oh well! 

Just been to loo again (3rd time in about a bloody hour)

and it's orangey red when I wipe, like it's not 'fresh' if you know what I mean? I still think it's witch as I'm cramping more today anywy.


----------



## yomo

Nessicle said:


> It's not sad at all!! I would be the same!!
> 
> Ok I'm out.
> 
> Just been to the loo, cramping and soreness and more red blood, not mega dark but proper blood and more than I've had all week.
> 
> My body is cruel making me spot since 8dpo.....

So sorry to hear that Ness.... If it makes you feel any betta I have the same minus the spotting I was 99% sure that I got my BFP but ended up getting a BFN and spending about £30 to find it out!!!

I hope you are feeling ok, :kiss:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Good luck for nxt time yomo :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Nessicle

yomo said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> It's not sad at all!! I would be the same!!
> 
> Ok I'm out.
> 
> Just been to the loo, cramping and soreness and more red blood, not mega dark but proper blood and more than I've had all week.
> 
> My body is cruel making me spot since 8dpo.....
> 
> So sorry to hear that Ness.... If it makes you feel any betta I have the same minus the spotting I was 99% sure that I got my BFP but ended up getting a BFN and spending about £30 to find it out!!!
> 
> I hope you are feeling ok, :kiss:Click to expand...


thanks honey I've spent a fortune on tests lol won't be doing that one again! charting, CM and softcups this cycle!! I don't know when to count CD1 from now though - do I wait until I have full flow of blood? 

perhaps this next cycle will be our time Yomo?! I have to put it in to perspective though - there are so many women on here having assisted conception and plodding on to cycle 12 etc so I should consider myself luck this is only Cycle 1!

xx


----------



## yomo

Mommy2Kian said:


> Good luck for nxt time yomo :hugs: :dust:

Thanks M2K I hope so! How are you doing anyway? Did you enjoy your break? :hugs:


----------



## yomo

Nessicle said:


> yomo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> It's not sad at all!! I would be the same!!
> 
> Ok I'm out.
> 
> Just been to the loo, cramping and soreness and more red blood, not mega dark but proper blood and more than I've had all week.
> 
> My body is cruel making me spot since 8dpo.....
> 
> So sorry to hear that Ness.... If it makes you feel any betta I have the same minus the spotting I was 99% sure that I got my BFP but ended up getting a BFN and spending about £30 to find it out!!!
> 
> I hope you are feeling ok, :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks honey I've spent a fortune on tests lol won't be doing that one again! charting, CM and softcups this cycle!! I don't know when to count CD1 from now though - do I wait until I have full flow of blood?
> 
> perhaps this next cycle will be our time Yomo?! I have to put it in to perspective though - there are so many women on here having assisted conception and plodding on to cycle 12 etc so I should consider myself luck this is only Cycle 1!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

You should do Ness... It will happen when it's ready, I am a firm believer that everything happens for a reason.

I would count this as your CD1 and start temping, pick yourself up dust yourself off and try again. (thats my monthly moto lol )

Lets hope this is all of our months, be great for us all to go through 2gether.We are all here to support each other you get me through my months all of you x

:hugs:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

yomo said:


> Mommy2Kian said:
> 
> 
> Good luck for nxt time yomo :hugs: :dust:
> 
> Thanks M2K I hope so! How are you doing anyway? Did you enjoy your break? :hugs:Click to expand...

Hey yomo, yes it was lovely thankyou!!!:hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Yomo! Have a centigrade bbt sat in my draw at home so will start temping from tomorrow morning. 

(cramps have stopped so has blood I'm confused.com lol)

bring on ov for this cycle!! 

Obviously just not our month hey? FX for us all next month!xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

For the ladies who are married!
How do i book a wedding i dont no where to start :lol: ! ive been with Ross since we were 16, 11 years!!! i think its time we got married :blush: and he wont organise it so it will be up to me...wont be till late 2011, then hopefully, ill have kian and his sibling there too! :flower:


----------



## Helly

Ah Ness, im seriously sorry hon, onwards and upwards to the next cycle x

M2K - Im trying to organise my wedding now, i suggest going abroad and telling people if they want to come they can and leave it at that, its a nightmare lol.

Eve - I screwed up! I spoke this morning and partly sat up before I took my temp, balls!!!!


----------



## HippyMumma23

Why does it matter if you slightly sit up or say a few words before temping?! (Ive never temped so know nothing about it, can you tell? ;) )


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hippy the slightest move increases ur temp

Helly i love to get married abroad!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Aaisrie

Hippy I tested it one day, I woke in the morning on my tummy, took my temp and then flipped onto my back and took it again and it went up by 0.4 which is a massive jump for a little movement!! It really can change your temp dramatically!!

Helly!! You daft bint!! If it goes up the next couple of days it could well be O yesterday but I'll keep my eye on it! I think I O'd yesterday too! I discarded the random really low temp from a couple of days ago because I had stayed at Chris' and because they have no heating I was freezing when I woke up which is what my weird low temp was from. If my temp goes up again tomorrow it means I O'd :D

How is everyone this morning?


----------



## HippyMumma23

I had no idea! Eve, I hope you dont mind hun but I wanted to pick your brains on something, I think I asked you a page or two back, did you see? xxxx


----------



## BellaBlu

_Morning girls  
Sorry I wasn't on sooner my computer wouldn't let me get on BnB! Was driving me nutty. Had to do a windows update. _:shrug:

Anyways! 
*Eve*- Yes I know! Lol glad you got a nice laugh. :hugs: No I haven't gotten an appointment yet. Shame on me.. but I'm just writing it off as an odd period for now unless it happens again or the pains come back. I'm not big on getting my "yearly violation" unless it's necessary :) (plus I haven't met my new doctor here yet so I'm making excuses not to go. I dont wanna be like "Hey! I'm your new patient.. by the way I'm having some vagina problems.. take a look?) lol. Rest assured if I have anymore strange-ness with my body, I'll go. ;) Promise!

*Ness*- So sorry girl :( The first month is always the worst letdown :( BUT, PMA.. You'll be spending more time with all of us, and we'll ALL get there. And if you think about it, we'll all probably be within a couple months of eachother :thumbup: :) So we'll start charting and temping this cycle together. 

*Yomo*- Awww :hugs: you're a doll. But I totally know what you mean! I wouldn't be able to keep doing this month after month if I didn't have you all to get excited with.. get letdown with.. etc. This place is TRULY a blessing! (but mostly you girls! ;) )

*M2K*- Wedding bells! Yay :) First thing I did was made our 'invite list' .. Then set a date. After you do that you call up whoever is going to make your cake, find a minister.. and tell them the date you need the cake or their services. Then go shopping for streamers, flowers.. (any goodies you want for decoration) and call up your closest girlfriends to help you keep track of everything. My DH was the same way, I did our wedding stuff by myself with the help of my mother and his mother! Maybe Your Moms would like to help too :flower: 

*Helly*- Hey lady ;) :lol: Hope all is well with you. How is everything going?

*reedsgirl1138*- Clomid might be it! :hugs: Good Luck :)

*3yearsttc*- I'm not sure I understand the question.. ? What sticks do you mean?


----------



## HippyMumma23

Still got niggly pains and I cant stop sneezing! Over and over again since last night, Im worried the force of the sneezes is going to prevent implantation :blush: My nose is itching like crazy, driving me mental!


----------



## BellaBlu

Hippymumma23- Lol! How are you doing hun? I don't think sneezing pains will prevent implantation :shrug: .. but I suppose I get worried about silly stuff sometimes too :hugs: ... =] Is your ticker right?


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Bella yeah at least i get another month my girls over here!! xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Thanks bella!!! :hugs: hope ur ok hun, :dust:

Wouldnt it be great if we all moved over to first trimester together? :flower:


----------



## Aaisrie

Hippy - was it the post about the cramps and sticky cm?? I wasn't sure what the question was! :D

Bella *slaps wrist* get your ass over there, new Dr or not!!! 

Ness - you okay??

M2K - That would be awesome!! :D


----------



## Nessicle

yeah I'm fine Eve thank you darling - just feeling a bit fed up after all the damn symtoms I'm hoping that maybe I'm having an extra long IB lol until AF shows her true colours! 

Haven't had any bleeding (always watery it's not been full on blood at all) for the last few hours, nothing on toilet roll or anything. 

I'm so damn confused!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Where's your cervix at??

I def think I O'd yesterday, my cervix is slightly lower today so it's looking good that yesterday was my O day! Getting into my 2WW... well actually having a shorter LP has 1 positive! I only have a 12 day wait


----------



## Nessicle

Just logged on to facebook and guess what the first thing I see is...

"Becky is happy to announce that baby so and so will be making an appearance in to the world on...." 

ugh. 

Checked my cp this morning - I still had to use a full middle finger but out a tiny bit cervix feels soft and still quite high but I'm sure it feels like it's moved down slightly. Gonna check again when I next go to the loo. 

I'm so excited for you Eve!! I think you'll get a :bfp: this cycle! xx
xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Okay seen as you guys are all interested in my facination with cervix' I found this a number of years ago but it seems to have been added to considerably. When it started it was just 1 girl (I don't know who but I remember she was a medical student). This should give you a better idea of what your cervix looks like in reality! How it tilts and moves around. The photos are REAL and GRAPHICAL so if you aren't comfortable with looking at random people's cervix (no, none of them are mine lol I'm not THAT bad!):

https://www.beautifulcervix.com/


----------



## Nessicle

just felt mine I only have to insert middle finger just past joint and I can feel my cervix. Think it's safe to say AF is nearly here fully :(


----------



## Aaisrie

Ness you have to check it at the same time every day, it moves constantly throughout the day. I can check mine during the day and it will be low and yet it will be high first thing in the morning. That's why you shouldn't check all different times - same as the BBT!


----------



## Nessicle

Ah I see! Well I will check first thing in the morning then at the same time as I did yesterday morning, this ttc malarky is a right pain in the ass lol - the only fun part is :sex: lol 

Well still no more blood and (sorry for TMI) no blood on my finger after checking CP. It's still soft though defo not hard


----------



## Aaisrie

It will go hard and you will find pink blood on your finger - that's the swab test, you know with the cotton bud that TTC4No3 did - if you touch it - check out (if you can stomach it!) the website I posted and you'll see what I mean!


----------



## Nessicle

defo no hardness and pink blood! 

Yeah have looked at that site before it's fascinating!! Although before I could look at them no problem but today....I just wanted to hurl lol 

Feeling sick and sooo tired!! Still got metal taste in mouth...

I just want to know either way - if AF is coming then she better get her arse in to gear and decide what she's doing but if not then sod off and let me see those pretty two lines :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

Lol I find it so facinating!! I think even if I was preg I would BBT and cervix check! In fact when I was in labour with Saraya I checked my cervix (early stages of) and felt her head!!!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Aaisrie said:


> Lol I find it so facinating!! I think even if I was preg I would BBT and cervix check! In fact when I was in labour with Saraya I checked my cervix (early stages of) and felt her head!!!


Oh my dayz :shock: id shit a brick if i did that and felt a head


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL it was actually really interesting!! What was funnier was when I was actually having her and her head crowned and the Midwife came in (her head is hanging out but they couldn't see because I was in the pool with my bum down) and she told me that in a minute I would feel the worst pain and that it was plain sailing from there. I'm thinking "WTF... if the pain I just felt was that bad, and I'm gonna feel the worst pain now... can I handle this?". She said "The worst pain is when the head crowns" at this point I reached down and felt her head which was out and having been mute my whole active labour (I don't know why I just physically couldn't speak, probably because I was so focused, no pain relief etc) I said "But her head's here" at which point Betty (the MW) rushed round saying "Oh my goodness" putting her gloves on to help deliver the rest of her. Apparently I was really quiet my whole labour, just groaning quietly through each contraction. Chris said I made a louder groan when the head crowned and that was it - I could have delivered her myself and they wouldn't have realised lol


----------



## Nessicle

Mommy2Kian said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Lol I find it so facinating!! I think even if I was preg I would BBT and cervix check! In fact when I was in labour with Saraya I checked my cervix (early stages of) and felt her head!!!
> 
> 
> Oh my dayz :shock: id shit a brick if i did that and felt a headClick to expand...

:rofl: you girls don't half cheer me up :)

shit a brick - haven't heard that in years!!!

I would actually want to feel it though if I could! Looking at your pics on Facebook though Eve, Saraya's birth looked amazing!


----------



## Helly

Haha, im with Eve id love to do that and feel the head lol. 

I know Eve, how stupid am I! Couldnt believe what i'd done lol, getting ov pains today so im really hoping i will have ov'd by tomorrow and dont need to worry about getting BD in over the weekend.

Ness - your body sure is screwing with you this month. I hope it sorts out for you very soon, id be cracking up if I were you.

Bella - im good hun, took a day off today, went to the Liverpool training ground, Jamie signed this ornament and Kuyt signed his shirt but that was it and they were both making it clear they werent stopping (sorry Eve) so I couldnt ask for more. Gerrard refused to stop going in and going out and I just missed Nando, might try again for Nando next week. So now I have the rest of the afternoon to clean the house, joy!


----------



## Nessicle

Aaisrie said:


> LOL it was actually really interesting!! What was funnier was when I was actually having her and her head crowned and the Midwife came in (her head is hanging out but they couldn't see because I was in the pool with my bum down) and she told me that in a minute I would feel the worst pain and that it was plain sailing from there. I'm thinking "WTF... if the pain I just felt was that bad, and I'm gonna feel the worst pain now... can I handle this?". She said "The worst pain is when the head crowns" at this point I reached down and felt her head which was out and having been mute my whole active labour (I don't know why I just physically couldn't speak, probably because I was so focused, no pain relief etc) I said "But her head's here" at which point Betty (the MW) rushed round saying "Oh my goodness" putting her gloves on to help deliver the rest of her. Apparently I was really quiet my whole labour, just groaning quietly through each contraction. Chris said I made a louder groan when the head crowned and that was it - I could have delivered her myself and they wouldn't have realised lol

wow you're wonder woman!!! I'm a right moaning minnie I'll have every drug on offer ha ha


----------



## BellaBlu

:rofl: ohhh the convo's that go on in here.. and yes eve you are brave! 
It would be amazing if we all advanced to 1st tri. together :flower:

I am gonna *try* to do it without pain relief.. It just depends on how I'm feeling at that point!


----------



## Nessicle

BellaBlu said:


> :rofl: ohhh the convo's that go on in here.. and yes eve you are brave!
> It would be amazing if we all advanced to 1st tri. together :flower:
> 
> I am gonna *try* to do it without pain relief.. It just depends on how I'm feeling at that point!

sod that lol actually it's more for the benefit of my OH and my mum who would be in there with me - they have enough of me whining day to day let alone how much I would whine in labour he he


----------



## Aaisrie

Helly you got Kuyts!!! OMG! He is amazing, I'm a major Benayoun fan too, Chris prefers Bable but I always favoured Benny for a wing. If you do get some next week, hopefully they'll give you doubles (FXed!! LOL) Especially if it's Fernandos!!! *drool*


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL you guys, I think it's one of those things you know when you're doing it. The first bit of labour is hard but your endorphines kick in and you can do it. The pushing is EASY, because pushing makes the pain go so it's not as sore.


----------



## Helly

haha you know stupidly Benayoun stopped and was signing autographs but James was with me and he was playing up so I just ignored him lol.

Will deffo try next week for doubles, Nando gets in very early it seems, way before the other players so I will try that next week!


----------



## BellaBlu

Lol Ness! I know, I've heard so many stories about how awful labor is.. it's terrifying. But I choose to believe that it's not  gonna be that bad for me. For my own sanity.! They say that alot of women can tell how their labor is going to be depending on how their own mothers labor was..

My mother had a pretty quick (but not painless) labor..

So I'm hoping that's how it goes for me! I can handle it if it's only for awhile.. But if I'm in awful pain for alonggg time it will just zap my energy. So bring on the meds ;)


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Oh wow eve it sounds like a pleasurable experiance, compared to mine anyway!!!ended with an emergancy c-section cus i couldnt born him! when i was having kaden it was beautiful i didnt moan at all either, im not sure if it was because he had past away 3 days prior or what but i remember saying to myself, if i can do one thing for him it will be to give birth to him mother natures way, and i did and felt so proud of myself!

Im going to see my bestfriends twin girls soon! she had them tuesday, not sure how ill be, the last baby i held was kaden so i think ill bawl like a baby so i pre-warned her to get the tissues at the ready!

im having slight twinges, i hope ive bloody ovulated or im screwed!!! :shock:


----------



## Aaisrie

I really didn't think labour was as bad as people say (yes it was sore but nowhere near as horrific as people told me!) if you are worried look up "orgasmic labour" and watch those, I would kill to have one of those, I mean people orgasm or have orgasmic pleasure while giving birth! How amazing is that!!


----------



## BellaBlu

M2K :hugs: :cry: My heart just aches for you for having to experience that. You are soooo strong!


----------



## Nessicle

BellaBlu said:


> Lol Ness! I know, I've heard so many stories about how awful labor is.. it's terrifying. But I choose to believe that it's not  gonna be that bad for me. For my own sanity.! They say that alot of women can tell how their labor is going to be depending on how their own mothers labor was..
> 
> My mother had a pretty quick (but not painless) labor..
> 
> So I'm hoping that's how it goes for me! I can handle it if it's only for awhile.. But if I'm in awful pain for alonggg time it will just zap my energy. So bring on the meds ;)

My mum had a horrendous labour with me, 36 hours in labour, I got stuck with my fat head in the birth canal, had to be resucitated, and mum's perinium tore - that's my worse fear - tearing. 

Thankfully my 3 other sisters were a doddle after me with my youngest sister weight in at 6lbs 6oz (1 month prem) labour lasting 10 hours


----------



## Nessicle

m2k I agree with Bella - I bet you are so proud!!


----------



## Aaisrie

I agree with Bella, I read the story you wrote and cried through the whole thing. I hadn't mentioned before because I didn't want to be... talking about something if you weren't comfortable with it. It really is heartbreaking though


----------



## Helly

M2K :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Ness that was my fear too, that and pooing. I didn't tear or get cut. I had a couple of grazes. You are more likely to tear if you have an epidural or something like that. I had a water birth which has been proven to reduce the risk of tearing, being relaxed helps too.


----------



## BellaBlu

I would LOVE to do a water birth but I doubt the military would allow it ? :shrug: I'm gonna have to look into it. I've always been intrigued with the thought of it. I don't wanna tear either, that just sounds so painful. And when I was being my best friends birthing coach she tore like crazy.. I thought I was gonna faint. :dohh: What a great birthing coach eh?


----------



## Nessicle

BellaBlu said:


> I would LOVE to do a water birth but I doubt the military would allow it ? :shrug: I'm gonna have to look into it. I've always been intrigued with the thought of it. I don't wanna tear either, that just sounds so painful. And when I was being my best friends birthing coach she tore like crazy.. I thought I was gonna faint. :dohh: What a great birthing coach eh?

:huh:


----------



## Nessicle

Aaisrie said:


> Ness that was my fear too, that and pooing. I didn't tear or get cut. I had a couple of grazes. You are more likely to tear if you have an epidural or something like that. I had a water birth which has been proven to reduce the risk of tearing, being relaxed helps too.

i'm not too bothered about pooing - mum poo'd with no.3 and she said they whip it away so fast you don't even notice it. 

Defo want a water birth!! I like being in warm water it's always helped me loads with aches and pains!


----------



## Nessicle

Aaisrie said:


> I agree with Bella, I read the story you wrote and cried through the whole thing. I hadn't mentioned before because I didn't want to be... talking about something if you weren't comfortable with it. It really is heartbreaking though

Don't know why I've only just noticed on your ticker but you've lost a bubba too Eve? 

:cry:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Thanks all and im sorry for u loss eve :cry:

its bloody hard but i have to keep strong for kian, hes so hyper i dont have time to fart let alone think :haha:! except when hes at school and im alone i guess!

why does time draaaaag!

:dohh:


----------



## Aaisrie

I don't know why they wouldn't Bella, normally the only reason they don't allow it is if you have complications like if your BP is high or something. Even though I had a hard pregnancy it was nothing that would stop me from having a natural birth. I even had to get my heart murmur checked when I was pregnant to make sure I wouldn't have a heart attack or something while I gave birth!! The hospital I went to had a section they call "Home from Home" which is new, it's basically the closest thing to home in that all the medical equipment is hidden behind cupboards and stuff and you aren't allowed medication, if you want medication halfway through or whatever they move you to the normal labour ward so you can change your mind.


----------



## Aaisrie

Mine was an early one Ness, I was just over 6 weeks, I was making the appt for my Dr that day when I miscarried, it was the most AWFUL AF, really heavy, sore, it was like a mini labour only for days. Nothing close to how hard it must have been for M2K though.

Ness the water REALLY helps but it can slow you down if you get in before you're dilated enough. I had little rabbit dropping poos in the pool, you don't even notice you do it. The MW didn't even notice until near the end when she used a fishnet type thing to get it out lol


----------



## BellaBlu

Ness- In replies to the confusion.. lol.

I don't know what you're confused about but I'm assuming the 'birthing coach?' 
In the U.S. that is who you choose to help you breathe through your contractions, help you walk, etc. Basically just your "labor sidekick" .. somebody to hold your hand and root you on :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Ness here you can hire a doula to do that or just have your partner or mum or whatever. It's just support. I managed to sneak in Patricia, Chris and my mum! Normally they only allow 1 person with you to stop the risk of infection but I think because I was in the home from home they are a bit more lax about it.


----------



## Nessicle

BellaBlu said:


> Ness- In replies to the confusion.. lol.
> 
> I don't know what you're confused about but I'm assuming the 'birthing coach?'
> In the U.S. that is who you choose to help you breathe through your contractions, help you walk, etc. Basically just your "labor sidekick" .. somebody to hold your hand and root you on :)

Lol I was trying to find a smilie for a shocked face for the tearing part and that's the closest I could find not confused about birthing coach :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

HAHAHAHA Ness :D


----------



## Nessicle

Aaisrie said:


> Mine was an early one Ness, I was just over 6 weeks, I was making the appt for my Dr that day when I miscarried, it was the most AWFUL AF, really heavy, sore, it was like a mini labour only for days. Nothing close to how hard it must have been for M2K though.
> 
> Ness the water REALLY helps but it can slow you down if you get in before you're dilated enough. I had little rabbit dropping poos in the pool, you don't even notice you do it. The MW didn't even notice until near the end when she used a fishnet type thing to get it out lol

Aww just when you're getting ready to go to docs etc it happens that must've been really hard! 

ha ha rabbit droppings - I get those if I go off the rails with my coeliac and have any wheat :rofl:

Couldnt help but take another hpt.....a Superdrug early and still :bfn: I'm pretty sure it would show by now with 2 days before AF is due wouldnt it? 

Went to the toilet for a no.2 about 15 minutes ago and with the pushing (sorry!) it obviously pushes out discharge or blood or whatever you have up there and there was watery pink on the toilet roll again. I suppose if it's still IB I'd have to wait to test when the watery pink stuff had completely stopped??


----------



## Nessicle

Aaisrie said:


> HAHAHAHA Ness :D

bet you were all thinking - she wants a baby but doesnt even know what a birthing coach is :rofl: he he


----------



## Aaisrie

Not at all Ness!! No question is a stupid question! Go back and look at the percentages list again and you'll see that you wouldn't necessarily get a ~BFP yet!! Look on FF, some people dont get a BFP until 19DPO!!!


----------



## Nessicle

I should print it off and have it pinned to my fridge as a reminder!! I've never wanted Monday to arrive so quickly so I'll know whether AF is coming or not! I'll be a day late on Monday, only time I've been late is when I had a laparoscopy for my coeliac so that'd be a big sign for me!


----------



## HippyMumma23

Eve, no it was a question about cervix position and what the cramps might be at 3dpo, but its cool dont worry.


----------



## Aaisrie

Link me Hippy!!! I couldn't see it, do you know what page it's on?


----------



## HippyMumma23

No I cant remember it was about 7am this morning so probably quite far back, lol. Basically it was asking when you might have a very high unreachable cervix? Just because thats what I have. And I had been getting cramps from last night to lunch today and was wondering aloud what they might be.

Imjust confused as to where I ovulated I suppose, Im pretty sure Im 3dpo though. x


----------



## Aaisrie

You could be Oing or about to, my cervix dropped slightly today (which normally happens right after O) and I think I O'd yesterday judging by my temp and CP today. The cramps could be O cramps?


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hey! ohhhh the twins are bloody beautiful im EVEN MORE broody now!!!:dohh:

i felt my cervix cus i was having light cramps making me think what if i didnt OV on cd13 like i thought, but my cervix is lower, si ive ov'd right?

:wacko:


----------



## Aaisrie

M2K - Do you feel it every day at the same time (ish)? It's just because it can randomly go low. Normally pre-O it's higher and drops after O occurs before rising up again?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

so excited ladies I finally got a postive on my opk...I guess last month was a fluke when I got the positive on cycle day 12 but then I went back and counted and it was exactly 13 days til I started..which by my calculations was a day early but I guess not. So I tackled my dh before he went to work today and did some bd and used a softcup..I feel a little tender from those this was my third one...not sure I will use them next month or not if I don'r succeed with them this month. And then we ended up in a arguement about how much I obsess about getting pregnant and I accussed him of not really wantin a baby and that he doesn't understand what I go through every month and stormed out of the room to come back in to see him cryin and my dh is not a crier at all!! I really hurt him I felt like the most horrible wife ever..so I really hope this is our month. He really is in this too.


----------



## ArticBaby

Okay, Im going to give softcups a try tonite. I tried a few times putting them in earlier. Im just a little scared to push it in further, afarid I wont be able to get them out.

I bought the package last month, and was unsure on how to put them in, and gave up :shrug:

Going to give it a go, and see how it goes. I see alot of BFP on this thread on them.


----------



## mamichina

i just bought those too!! im very excited to try them out!! good luck!!


----------



## BellaBlu

Aww reedsgirl1138- Don't feel like a bad wife. It's easy to get so wrapped up in all this, and it's nerve racking.. sometimes it's hard to NOT take it out on them.. :flower: Yay for the pos. OPK!! Hopefully the softcups work out for you this month hun.. FX'd & Babydust. :hugs:

ArticBaby- Don't worry they're not too bad :) I was worried about that too, but in all honesty it's pretty easy to get the hang of. And will be soo worth it if it ends in a :bfp: ! FX'd for you and welcome.

Mamichina- Good Luck hun.. Hope they work for you! :)


----------



## makeithappen

hey girls :hi:

hope your all well! 

this time next week i should be oving or have ov'd already :happydance:.....boy its been a _long_ wait! 

_*softcups do your stuff for me!!!!! please *_


----------



## ArticBaby

I used the softcups last night. Easier than I thought :dohh:. Was a little scared to turn from side to side after awhile, but then I fell asleep :sleep:.

Woke this morning and just pulled it out, no problem. I really have a good postitive feeling about these :thumbup:

Will be usuing these more often. 

thanks :flower:


----------



## ArticBaby

reedsgirl1138 said:


> so excited ladies I finally got a postive on my opk...I guess last month was a fluke when I got the positive on cycle day 12 but then I went back and counted and it was exactly 13 days til I started..which by my calculations was a day early but I guess not. So I tackled my dh before he went to work today and did some bd and used a softcup..I feel a little tender from those this was my third one...not sure I will use them next month or not if I don'r succeed with them this month. And then we ended up in a arguement about how much I obsess about getting pregnant and I accussed him of not really wantin a baby and that he doesn't understand what I go through every month and stormed out of the room to come back in to see him cryin and my dh is not a crier at all!! I really hurt him I felt like the most horrible wife ever..so I really hope this is our month. He really is in this too.

I know my dh doesn't really know how much I obsess over ttc every month. The less I tell him the better :thumbup:

Sending you some babydust :dust:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hey chickadees!!! :flower:

hope ur all ok!
Ness... any sign of a bfp or full on witch or i she still messing u about?

Ross has gone out to buy me ..wait for it... a new notebook laptop for valentines day!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance: bless him, im sick of this one its bulky and the battery is dead so i have to keep it plugged in, and it keeps breaking, so will be happy to have a mini laptop to lie in bed with, plus ross can use this one and wont need to pester me to get off it when he wants to use it :thumbup:

im just cooking a cheese an potato pie with beans mushrooms onions an tomaoes mmmmmmmmmmmmm it smells delish!!! 

:hi:


----------



## Nessicle

Hi m2k!! 

Oooh bless your dh!!! My OH has bought me red roses! Awww he's been lovely since I told him I think af is here he said we'll try again next month and not to be too disheartened!

Still bfn today I'm afraid. Still spotting no cramps major headache and mega tired.....I'm so fed up! I wish the bitch would just decide whether she's coming or not!!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

I can imagine how frustrating this is for you, hang in there hun :hugs:

wheres eve, bella, helly, etc? they obviously have some sort of life other than me :rofl:


----------



## makeithappen

my DH got me a lovely charm for my pandora bracelet that ive been hinting for lol! ive got it on my bracelet already, there was no way i was waiting til tomoro :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks darling I'm trying to just think of other blessings for now! 

I know I don't have a life either :rofl:


----------



## Nessicle

makeithappen said:


> my DH got me a lovely charm for my pandora bracelet that ive been hinting for lol! ive got it on my bracelet already, there was no way i was waiting til tomoro :haha:

I just bought myself 2 charms today to cheer myself up!!


----------



## makeithappen

lol you go girl!! ive only got 4 charms at the minute as i just got my bracelet for my bday in january! what ones did you get?


----------



## Nessicle

Bought the ribbon spacer and green with flowers murano glass! Love my pandora! OH bought it for my birthday last year!


----------



## BellaBlu

Hey girls-
Sorry about the bfn's ness, that's a bummer :( But keep your chin up! It will all turn out. :flower:

Glad to hear all you ladies are doing well.. Yay for the gifts from the DH's!
Gotta love our DH's they're all great :flower:

On the _downside_.. my pains came back. Started again last night for a little while.. and am having them again tonight, more constant. Gonna go to the doctor this week for SURE.. probably on tuesday since things will be closed for the holiday on sunday & monday.., incase it's my appendix. So if I'm not on much this week that's why. Gotta figure out what is wrong :shrug: ..I fear it may be PCOS, but I'm trying to stay positive. (is it sad that I'd rather it be my appendix?) I was really hoping it was nothing and would go away.. But what can ya do. :shrug:

Hope you all have an AMAZING Valentines day. :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Glad you found the softups easy Articbaby and thanks for the support.
Ness so sorry you keep getting your bfn..but I have everything crossed that its leading up to a BFP!! Are you late yet??
Bella is your pains like (tmi) gas cramps??? That is what I have been having since using the softcups. I feel really sore and to be honest (sorry tmy again) it really hurts to push to try to have a bm. I am not sure whats up. But I know I should be Oing today and I hope that is just what I am feeling. Hope all is well for you and will keep you in my prayers.

Dh is taking me tuesday to get my v day present...I want a new tattoo and thats the only day we have off together so it will be our belated Vday..I bought him a lovey card and a new amp for his guitar. Hope all you ladies have a wonderful Valentine's Day and we all blessed with the present of a BFP!!


----------



## shareema

:bfp: at 13 dpo, I'm so happy I did the cb digital and the internet cheapies. I bled a bit before so I thought it was af, I hope it sticks but as my DH says at least it means we can get pregnant.


----------



## Aaisrie

Hey girls, I've been in town all day, got home to find there was no oil and the house was freezing so I had to get Patricia and her other half to come get me with some drums and go to get some at 8pm.... 
Didn't have sex last night, was so tired... then realised my temp dipped again this morning meaning I didn't O yesterday and had a positive OPK this morning and this evening so now I'm freaking out that I'm Oing today and missed yesterdays sex which was a vital day....


----------



## thisisme

hello
these sound like a really good idea....question tho and it might seem silly....im overweight and not sure i'll be able to get it in far enough....i know that sounds silly but i'm short and have short arms too lol...ive never checked my cervix as not sure my arms are long enough LMAO

i'm reading that back and it sounds bloody ridiculous but i know what i mean hehe...and im hoping someone else will :)


----------



## BellaBlu

*Reedsgirl*- Hey hun, that's awesome about the new tattoo, those are the best presents! I thought they might be gas pains at first but I've had them on and off for about a week.. and they've gotten more persistant and painful. The best I can describe it is like a mix between pinching and stabbing pain. I'm really hoping it's nothing serious :( Thanks a bunch for your thoughts and prayers, that means alot!

*Shareema*- Congrats hun!! That's great :) Wishing you a happy & health 9 months. :hugs:

*Eve*- Did you have sex the day prior? Hopefully there are some spermies waiting honey :hugs: I'm sorry that you missed it and that your house was freezing. Hope your day gets better.

*ThisIsMe*- Lol, well the best you can do is try to reach! If you can't then you can also have your OH help you out if he's willing. :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea, I had sex every day from last Saturday (except Tuesday and yesterday!) and we're having sex tonight and I'll keep having sex until my temp stays up! I'm just kicking myself for not doing it resting on the fact that I THOUGHT I'd O'd, I mean my cervix was slightly lower yesterday but today it was back up again... and I hadn't had a positive OPK but I figured it was one of those things because I know other people who don't always get +OPKs.... stupid me... I'm sitting in front of the radiator warming up and my valentines gift is breakfast in bed, which may not sound like a big deal to most of you girls but it is to me :)


----------



## BellaBlu

Breakfast in bed sounds fantabulous :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Hope you all have a fab valentines day xx


----------



## BellaBlu

P.S- Started spotting after I told you I had stopped the other day (oh the irony) and have been ever since..

But I've come up with the strange conclusion that MAYBE I ovulate towards the end of my period. . is that even freaking possible? I ask because I noticed last night that the 'bleeding' wasn't just blood.. but what looked/felt like EWCM as well. . MORE so than anything I've noticed before?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow Bell your body keeps throwing new things at you! Lets hope its really just working on making that little bean stick! BFP soon.

I agree breakfast in bed would be awesome but I get up way before dh so it would end up being me cooking it for him!! lol. He wants a splitting ax for vday..of all things cause he says it is a good work and we need wood for heat. haha he is so silly. 


Thisisme..I have tried to feel my cervix and have not been able too.I am still trying. lol


----------



## Aaisrie

Bella get to the Drs!! People can get pregnant on their periods (Patricia did!) but it isn't a common thing. Just get it all checked to make sure everything is okay and I can't wait til your BBT arrives so we can see what your cycle is doing


----------



## Aaisrie

Reedsgirl, try and feel it while you're sitting on the toilet. First thing in the morning or last thing at night is the best time. I do mine every morning because you need a consistent time. Also I get up before Chris normally, because I normally get up to see to DD when he's not here so it's habit for me to get up to her most of the time because he doesn't hear her whereas I do. But tomorrow I'll be booting him out of bed!! I'm getting banana and cinnamon on toast which is his special treat for me, it might not be jewellery and laptops but it's a special thing for us :D


----------



## reedsgirl1138

That sounds supper yummy!! I have to try that. And I firmly believe that when they do for you rather than try to please you with gifts it more from the heart!! NOT that presents are ever bad either. LOL. 

Thanks for the advice..I will try it in the morning as I get up way before anyone else and will have the most private time...I think I just don't really now what I am feeling for..how horrible 33 with 3 kiddos and have no idea what my cervix should feel like!!??


----------



## BellaBlu

:cry: WOW I'm spending the first part of Valentines day completely WRECKED. DH is being an asshole..


----------



## jaimad

Bella you are not alone in that situation. I'm sorry you are dealing with that.


----------



## grrlmom

reedsgirl1138 said:


> That sounds supper yummy!! I have to try that. And I firmly believe that when they do for you rather than try to please you with gifts it more from the heart!! NOT that presents are ever bad either. LOL.
> 
> Thanks for the advice..I will try it in the morning as I get up way before anyone else and will have the most private time...I think I just don't really now what I am feeling for..how horrible 33 with 3 kiddos and have no idea what my cervix should feel like!!??

It's odd to me that so many women have trouble finding their cervixes.
I can only assume that some women have deeper vaginas then others. 
My cervix is _right there_.
Any time I stick my finger, or a tampon, or anything else into my vagina- *bump*! I bump right into my cervix. Sometimes OH bumps it with his penis when we're having sex, and it hurts!

I think some women's cervixes must be up higher, so don't feel bad for not being able to find yours. It may be completely unreachable.


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Bella im sorry hun that ur feeling so low right now, whats he done to you to upset u so much? :hugs:

Eve i dont think ive ever had breakfast in bed, not even a drink!!! on valentines day im lucky if i get a card, an usually if i do, ive brought it for myself,:rofl: so this laptop is a huuuuge surprise as i wasnt expecting a cup of tea never mind this laptop :lol: and we only had it because Ross wanted a new one too :dohh:
banana ontoast sounds bloody yummy!!!

congrats on the bfp hun!!! hope ill be in ur shoes sometime soon!

ness how u doing hun?

hello to everyone else 

:kiss:


----------



## Nessicle

morning gorgeous ladies!!! 

Happy Valentines Day to you all

Bella darling sorry your OH is being an ass :hugs: we're all here for you xxx

Well bang on time full AF today, bad cramps. Defo AF cramps - I can tell the difference between these ones and the ones I had early on this week. I defo think an egg tried implanting and that's why I had the watery light pink and that it tried to burrow in and that's why I've continued to bleed but was unsuccessful. 

So - CD1 today temping and charting. 

Temp today is 36.45 celsius (doing in celsius/centigrade rather than fahrenheit this time round) so Eve can scrutinise it for me he he 

On the plus side I get to spend another cycle you guys and hopefully we can move across to first tri together!! 

Only 2 weeks til the next eggy!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Best of luck ness :hugs:

ive just opened the door to a strange man holding a bunch of flowers with a card from Ross!!! in the 11 years i been with him ive never had flowers delivered :shock: he said weve had a rough year and he wanted to cheer me up, well he succeeded :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

thank you m2k!

Awww that is so sweet! My OH bought me red roses from Sainsbury's bless he he!


----------



## Aaisrie

Awwww M2K that's lovely!!

Bella are you okay honey???

Ness I'm sorry, I definitely agree an eggy was implanting. But I am glad you are still with us!!

Well judging from my GIANT temp spike today I think I O'd yesterday.... which is annoying because we didn't have sex on Friday night... me and my stupidity... Well we had sex last night and we're had sex all but 2 days since last week so hopefully we're in with a chance... Still wearing my SC from last night lol


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh my breakfast in bed was lovely.... no card or anything but I did get to watch from of Hollyoaks which I haven't seen in months and he looked after Saraya so I kinda got a lazy morning which was joyous!


----------



## Nessicle

sounds like you had a lovely Val's morning Eve!!

me and OH have just argued for the last half hour about the wii remote not working lol he stresses me out sometimes!

Got horrendous period pains


----------



## Aaisrie

Awww poor you Ness. 

To you all!!!
&#24685;&#21916;&#21457;&#36130; &#8211; G&#333;ng x&#464; f&#257; cái


----------



## Nessicle

what does that mean Eve??


----------



## HippyMumma23

Morning all. Happy V.day.

Im 5dpo and I dont really have any symptoms but I have a stuffy nose, tingly boobs and a very high unreachable cervix again. Dont know if this is regular for me, or early pregnancy symptons, only time will tell!

Bella are you ok? Did you have a fall out with your husband? I hope your ok. xxxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Ness it means congratulations and be prosperous, people use it as "happy new year" it's a common chinese phrase, of if you are Cantonese - Gong Hei Fat Choi (there should be accents over some of those but sure )


----------



## Nessicle

ahh right!! is it chinese new year? i know its in february


----------



## BellaBlu

Hey girls. I'm alright thank you for listening to my off the wall rant. :hugs:

We haven't spoken a word to eachother yet today.. Lovely right? We had a big falling out about going 'home' and he drops a bombshell on me that he doesn't even WANT to visit home so he's gonna send me by myself this summer. I haven't been so pissed off in a long time. But enough about that..

Hope all of you are doing great and have a wonderful Valentines Day. :flower:


----------



## Aaisrie

Yes today is Chinese new year! 

Bella kick him into touch, he's just being a stubborn ass. Tell him that!! At the end of the day it doesn't matter if HE wants to he should be supporting YOU in going home


----------



## BellaBlu

Oh he's got something comin'! I just haven't figured out what yet.. but trust.. this day is gonna go from bad to worse for him..

What kinda jackass doesn't tell his wife Happy Valentines Day?

Forget the gifts, material things don't matter! A simple hug and kiss would've kept me satisfied.. 

But anyways.. sorry I've got a razorblade for a tongue today.

Happy Chinese New year :)


----------



## Aaisrie

True true!!

I was just watching Cbeebies with Saraya and they were reading a lunchtime story called Oodles of Noodles and it made me giggle - it must be a sign Bella!!!


----------



## laura6914

Morning all, happ V day,

Belle sorry your having a crap one :hugs:. Tell your stubborn OH that you love him and have followed him around the world due to his career so you can be together and the least he could do is offer you a bit of support and come home for a few weeks so you can see your family. Men can be sooooooo spiteful. I feel pissed off for you chick. 

Ness sorry AF arrived chicken. :hugs: Hope next month is the one for you. 

Happy Chinese new year to. 
:wave: afternoon all. 
xxxx


----------



## Aaisrie

^^ Oooo that's good Laura, the thing you said for Bella to say!! SPOT ON!! :D Say that Bella!!


----------



## laura6914

ha ha ha thanks Eve, i know how she feels as my OH is a squaddie!!! I have used it one too many times. :haha:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Bella im sorry ur hubby is being a d*ck!!!:hugs:

Eve, u have a fantastic chance this month hun, look how many sperm must be lingering around playing poker waiting for the sexy egg to turn up so they can pounce on her :lol:

Hey laura, ohhhh the days are going by quite fast eint they looking at ur ticker!

:hugs:

im cooking a chicken balti i could eat chicken balti all day everyday mmmm must be why i have a boy(s) they say spicy food help to make boys :haha:


----------



## laura6914

ooohhhh M2K that sounds ssooooooo lovely. Im starving. im at work until 4 so im off to Macdonalds after. my baby is going to come out looking like a cheeseburger. lol
I feel like its going so slowly. I want it to speed up now.lol.


----------



## Nessicle

aww Bella I agree with Laura and Eve, god men can be so selfish sometimes!! 

We're always so open to doing anything that makes them happy yet it's such a chore when it's something we need! Can't believe his didnt say Happy Val's to his sexy chica! :hugs:

Laura - thank you honey, I'm fine now, accepted the fact this wasn't my month, only first month ttc. I have a good feeling about this new cycle! 

My period is sooo painful I've been crying and in pain most of the morning, had a hot bath, paracetamol and laid with a hot water bottle on my belly now. Going to have a large glass of wine tonight when me and OH watch a film together. Got that Taking of Pelham film to watch 

xxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

lol laura cheeseburgers good!!!

ness that sounds like a lovely plan!

:kiss:


----------



## laura6914

ooohhhhh Ness thats not fair. I want a large glass of wine :sad2: lol
I have really painful periods to, to the point where im screaming in so much pain, nothing works. A scalding hot bath eases it for a little while but thats it. Mine normally pass after a few hours. Hope you feel better soon. I was so cinvinced it was your month this month. I was so shocked when checking the updates this morning.


I cant get enough of then M2K, i had two double cheese burgers the other day. The bloke looked at me as if i had fell out his arse. I was gob smacked. I think thats whats cause my 5Ib increase in weight. lol. 

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

oooh i would give anything for a cheeseburger right now lol can't have them because of my coeliac disease - can have the burger but no bun but what's the point in that lol?!

Thankfully only my first day is this painful and at least I'm not at work today so have that to be thankful for! Decided to have a glass of wine early lol is it bad that I'm sat here at 3pm with a glass of red?! he he!

Laura - yeah I felt so positive when I had that watery light pink discharge start on 8dpo and then my symptoms but I think I had a fertilised eggy that couldn't get comfy - thats how I'm looking at it anyway! 

A whole new month starts today :) xxx


----------



## laura6914

it sounds like it could be that way hun, espec with the faint positive to. Could have been a chemical. :hugs: :hugs: Well heres to this cycle. Im sure it will happen soon chick. Chin up. 
And no 3pm with a glass of wine is not bad. If you were pooring it on your cornflakes at 8am then we would have concerns. lol. 

xsx


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha i did consider pouring it on my cornflakes!! he he its funny cos before af came I couldnt have stomached a glass of wine it actually made me feel ill just thinking about it, but now AF is here it's like bring on the wine lol!

FX for my springtime lamb :) xxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

"The bloke looked at me as if i had fell out his arse" :rofl:


----------



## laura6914

that is weird ness, i was the same i havent drunk in a long time, i dont really fancy it to be honest and really dont think i could stomache it anyway even if i did want one. 

Glad i made you laugh M2K. lol. 

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

thats what made me start to think I could be pg last cycle as I looovvve my red wine but I had one mouthful about 7dpo and I was nearly sick, just didnt want it after that! 

i think your body gives you aversions to stuff like alcohol. Anything that's bad for baby your body instinctively keeps you away from I think! xxx


----------



## Minimin

Hello hello ladies
How are you all??? Read back a few pages but not sure where I left you luvvy's!
Bella- he is being rather inconsiderate- Maybe it is worth pointing out the fact you have moved across the world for him. DH needs to be reminded several times. I moved back from USA and downgraded my job to be back here and now I am at home- he thinks I should take any old job even if it means a major pay cut- yet in March last year he was offered a fantastic job which would have almost doubled... yes DOUBLED his salary and he didnt take it! grrrhhh what are these idiots like. Sorry to add my rant!
Hope mr Bella pull his socks up!

Laura! How are you! I thought about you when I was away! I was hoping you were doing well and pleased to see this is so!!!

I am afraid the stupid stupid witch got me on Friday morning! I kind of had some pains but not as bad as normal AF cramps and thought I may have been luck this month. I am 80% sure that I ovulated from the right tubeless side so here's hoping March is the left side!

I took my temps whilst I was away but with the 2hr time difference and the sun I think my numbers are all over the place.... also flew in at 3am so this morning's temp was missed! :( I think I had a stomach bug to boot so was sick all yesterday! But thankfully much better today!

So after MC my cycle was 34 which is about three days more than my cycles post Ectopic! I hope to be Ovulated at the end of the month.. roll on the end of the month!!!

Now for the gossip since I have been gone- whats new ladies?

Miniminx


----------



## Nessicle

nice to see you Min!!! Hope you had a good time!! 

Damn witch got me today too :( glad you'll be sharing this cycle with us too!! 

March is our time ladies!!! xxx


----------



## Minimin

thanks Nessicles!

Glad I have you ladies to keep me company! I missed bandb when I was away. I got so disheartened when I got :witch: cramps around wed/thursday. But as I made it to Friday with out her rearing her ugly head I started to think it may not have been the :witch: on her way!!! But then she got me on Friday late morning. BITCH! 
I was so upset and though DH tries to understand he really cant like you ladies do. I was so ready to give up trying. But as I get into this cycle day by day I find some sort of strength to keep trying.. arrgghh Fxd my left side ovulated this time!!
So this month we have:
BBT, CM Monitoring, Try CM monitoring (though I think I cant feel mine most of the time) Softcups, Preseed, Prenatal vits + extra Folic acid (thanks Tulip!xx) Green tea, Manuka honey, EPO for the first part of my cycle, and vit B12 for the second. Multivits and Iron, Gentle Yoga,Reflaxology and massage/reike! Phew!

I read on another thread a lovely lady got her BFP in Feb after not drinking at all. I tend to not drink after OV but am tempted to try no drinking at all! Though want a drink already reading about Red Wine of an afternoon! 
I am going to do some research into what I could do to help OV- does anyone have any herbal things they can recommend for this?

Minimin


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Sorry to hear that min, hope u had a lovely holiday!!!:hugs:

4 dpo, i got spots, like 3 in a row! looks like the orions belt! im not symtom spotting tho because it gets u all excited, and what for? just another kick in the ass !!! :(


----------



## Nessicle

my friend has just text me to tell me she's 12 weeks pregnant with baby number 3.....

someone up there is trying to rub my face in it I'm sure.....


----------



## Minimin

aww sorry babe.. It seems to be around us all the time! I had two pregnant ladies on the plane and this morning we got a text from one of our friends whose wife had a little girl this morning. She was two months ahead of me with my Ectopic pregnancy! arrgghhh.
Keep your chin up chica x :hugs:


----------



## makeithappen

i know how you feel hun, everyone i know is preg at the minute, its sooooo hard! we just have to keep thinking our time will come as much as it doesnt help how we feel! they say dont stress out & it will happen......well i for one am stressed to the point of obsession with ttc :rofl: so that theory is definitely out the window for me lol!


----------



## Aaisrie

laura6914 said:


> I cant get enough of then M2K, i had two double cheese burgers the other day. The bloke looked at me as if i had fell out his arse. I was gob smacked. I think thats whats cause my 5Ib increase in weight. lol.
> 
> xxx

I had horrendous cravings for cabbage and red meat when I was pg with Saraya - I used to buy 2 double cheeseburgers nearly everyday and was halfway through 1 before I even left the place and would walk around the shopping centre stuffing it into my mouth and when you don't look pg yet people look at you funny!!!


----------



## Nessicle

thanks my lovelies it's comforting you're all in the same boat as me! 

After congratulating her I asked how long it took her to conceive, she said she came off the pill in October and caught on in November!!! She is super fertile - got caught on the pill first pregnancy after missing a few pills, second pregnancy caught on in first month and then third pregnancy caught on straightaway! It's infuriating! 

I'm very happy for her but it couldnt have been announced on a worse day lol

I burst in to tears have ruined OH's V day as all I've done is cry lol


----------



## makeithappen

big :hug: coming your way!

:hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Ness I doubt you have ruined his day, although he might not understand what it's like I'm sure he doesn't want you being upset *hugs*


----------



## Nessicle

seriously don't know what I'd do without you crazy lovely lot xx


----------



## Nessicle

Aaisrie said:


> Ness I doubt you have ruined his day, although he might not understand what it's like I'm sure he doesn't want you being upset *hugs*

yeah he says i haven't at all bless him he's been great today! I got upset after my friend text me (just really pms-y today!) and he said look lets not worry about anyone else just ourselves and it will happen, bless him!! 

don't think the OH's sometimes understand the emotional impact on us women bless them - not their fault though


----------



## makeithappen

i know what you mean, but you gotta feel sorry for them too. we can cry & throw a tantrum about it but thats not really the thing to do for our OH's! i know as the months go on my DH is feeling ,more and more deflated with us not gettin preg! i know he feels it when guys in work come in telling the news that they are soon to be dads! i can just tell by the look in his eye & the change in his mood! i def think it all takes its toll on them too! lets hope not for long though! hopefully we'll all be the ones with the good news soon!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

makeithappen said:


> i know what you mean, but you gotta feel sorry for them too. we can cry & throw a tantrum about it but thats not really the thing to do for our OH's! i know as the months go on my DH is feeling ,more and more deflated with us not gettin preg! i know he feels it when guys in work come in telling the news that they are soon to be dads! i can just tell by the look in his eye & the change in his mood! i def think it all takes its toll on them too! lets hope not for long though! hopefully we'll all be the ones with the good news soon!!!!

awww bless him I hope you get your bfp this cycle sounds like you've had a long wait honey! 

And you're totally right, I can let it all out emotionally but he can't


----------



## Helly

Aaawwww, I guess we dont always realise our OH's are going through this too, Saturday night in his mums we ended up doing it lol, he said afterwards he hadnt wanted to miss out, it really hit me how important it is to him as well.

Min - great to have you back, sorry the witch got you.

Laura - enjoy your cheeseburgers lol.

Bella - hope he stops being an arse and you sort it out soon hon.

Ness - sorry you're in pain today, hope you're ok tomorrow hon, its not fair at all.

Eve - hope you caught the eggy hon, your OH is a darling.

My temps seem all over the place, hoping for a big rise tomorrow x


----------



## Aaisrie

Helly I think you are due a big rise! My chart has been a little crazy too - up and down like a load of mountains!! You look like you are around O time with everything else though!


----------



## yomo

Happy Valentines day everyone!

How is everyone feeling today? 

Ness I understand how you are feeling, my little sister had a baby 5 weeks ago. I spent the day with them yesterday, It's so wrong but I am so jealous! I have been down in the dumps all weekend thinking what have I done so wrong not to be given the one thing that I want more than anything.


----------



## babymeplease

So I was reading some post today about soft cups never heard of them before today so looked them up and read some of the reviews well we went out a little while ago for our Valentines dinner and we stoped by CVS they had them!!!:happydance: so I bought a box I figured why not right? but how long do I wait after bd before inserting?? :shrug:


----------



## Kitkat09

Just thought I'd pipe in with some info. After six months of TTC, I used a softcup on the seventh and got a BFP. It didn't end well (ectopic), but I really think it was the Softcup that help get me pregnant that month. 

I just got a sonohysterogram this month and was told I had a small cervix and I swear it's never really "open" during ovulation like they say it's supposed to be. I also have really strong vaginal muscles so I tend to squeeze anything out rather quickly. I think being able to pool the sperm around the cervix for an extended period was the key.

Anyway, I hope that gives you some anecdotal insight and hope. Good luck to you all. Hope you all get your BFPs soon. I have to have a lap and hysterogram for small septum but once that's resolved, I'll probably join you on this thread. I may even ask to get a diaphragm fitted because the softcups are, indeed, large enough to be used a showercap. I would like to have something a little more, ahem, tailored.


----------



## Nessicle

yomo said:


> Happy Valentines day everyone!
> 
> How is everyone feeling today?
> 
> Ness I understand how you are feeling, my little sister had a baby 5 weeks ago. I spent the day with them yesterday, It's so wrong but I am so jealous! I have been down in the dumps all weekend thinking what have I done so wrong not to be given the one thing that I want more than anything.

that must be even harder though Lynds with it being your sister :hugs: you haven't done anything wrong honey, none of us have, I suppose on the plus side it makes us appreciate things a whole lot more once it does happen hey?

Not that those who get bubbas straightaway dont appreciate them as much but you know what I mean lol (keep digging ness ha) 

I was sat waiting for my takeaway and there was a couple with a brand new baby right next to me......


MARCH WILL BE OUR MONTH!!!!xxx


----------



## portablechick

Ness ur PMA rocks! Just found out my SIL is pregnant with her 2nd - we started trying at the same time, i lnow it aint a race but feeling a wee bit deflated! So Ness i gonna share ur PMA - just ordered preseed and a softcups - gonna take the bull or my DH my the horn and get BDing! - cos feelin sad never got anyone pregnant - so bring it on ladies, lets fight the good fight


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Happy Valentine's Day girls!! 

Seems like it is been one of those trying days for a few of us..me included. I got my positive opk friday and we did bd but I really felt like we needed to last night but dn couldn't handle the "pressure" and well it just didn't happen..and I have been pissy all day over it..so its seems as though I am the childish one today but I just felt really positive that we would catch it this time...do you guys think if we have "make-up" bd we can still catch the egg??

Ness yes please bottle that PMA you have and sell it to me!! Please

Bella I really hope your day gets better and your hubby realizes he is the childish one in your house today! 
Aarisie thanks for the advice on helping me find my cervix it must be really high up cause I feel nothing there even using my middle finger..I will keep trying it has to there somewhere and so hope you get your temp rise...as well as a BFP this month!!

God bless ladies


----------



## Aaisrie

Reed - an OPK indicates that you are Oing between 24 - 48 hrs when you get a +, but it's very vague, the only way to tell when you actually O'd is by temping. It's worth giving it a go just in case you didn't O until today!!

Chris and I are planning to BD tonight and I O'd yesterday - every base covered....

babymeplease - you insert the SC after you BD, I normally try not to move because I find I squeeze it all out with my kegels otherwise!


----------



## BellaBlu

I heart you girls :hugs: I not only smiled.. but LAUGHED! :lol:

My valentines day turned out alot better than planned..

[Edited incase he ever decides to look thru this thread!] =)


----------



## grneyednurse

I have not one, but 2 boxes of softcups waiting for me!


----------



## Helly

Eve, my 3 yr old came in the room and i had to speak 1 min before my bbt alarm went off (im using your mobile phone trick), so ive had a big rise but its not accurate, aaaaaarrrrrrrrgggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Morning ladies, just wanted to pop by and see how u all are :flower:
bella im glad ur hubby is being sweeter to you, and that ur day didnt turn out too bad :)

sorry to hear about ur friend ness, it really nocks u back huh? u want to be happy but at the same time u cant control the "why her not me" feeling, your day will come, and it will come prettttty soon :flower:

i have ross' nans funeral today, and i cant stop thinking of my little angel and his funeral and the song that we played is stuck in my head "fly" by celine dion :( beautiful song but oh sooo sad!

Anyway kladies hope u all have a better day than me speak soon...:kiss:

p.s another 2 spots on me face :rofl:


----------



## Minimin

Morning lovely ladies!
Hope you are doing well. I am soooo glad your DH pulled his socks up Bella! You deserve to be treated well after all that you have given up. I hope your bbt behaves this morning too! Im on CD4 today. I think you are about the same?

M2K-I will be thinking about you. I hope today goes as well as it can be. Remember your feelings about K are natural and you shouldnt feel guilty. Wish I was there to give you hugs but in place- lots of big tight :hugs: to you.

Greyednurse! Good luck! Seems you are stocked up! LMAO!!

Feeling a little less motivated about TTC. It probably is due to early days waiting to ovulate and not much else going on! AF is on her way out! YAH!!And I have an interview this afternoon- for which I have no motivation at all! yuck!

Anyone else waiting to OV? I am feeling lonely here! :)


----------



## Nessicle

Min I'm on CD2 :( af usually lasts about 4 days for me but it's very heavy for the first time since my teens! Hoping she don't stick around too long!


----------



## Minimin

Boo to heavy AF Ness! I hope she goes away soon. Do you have any idea why its heavy this time?
I am a little worries mine was too light- concerned my uterine lining may be too thin to support a bubba. I am on CD4 and spotting. I dont get spotting prior to AF starting but she was medium- heavy CD1, CD2 was medium-light and CD3 + CD4 are spotting.
I normally ov around CD16-18 so have a long wait :(


----------



## Aaisrie

Helly - does he normally waken you at that time? I set my alarm at 8am because Saraya doesn't normally waken until 9. Did you sit up or just talk?


----------



## Helly

No, he never wakes, I always have to wake him, I set my alarm for 6.30 for that reason! I just spoke, didnt move a muscle on purpose hoping it might help. Was so annoyed though as I knew today was a vital temp, going to BD again tonight now to make sure I didnt miss it.

M2K, will be thinking of you today.


----------



## Nessicle

i'm not sure Min - maybe because an eggy did start to try to implant but wasnt successful that's why it's a bit heavier either that or my AF is still trying to regulate itself after coming off BC in December. I used to have heavy periods before I went on the pill 10 years ago but they never lasted long thankfully, I hope to be done by Wednesday! 

I ov on or around CD14 so I'm lucky I have a regular 28 day cycle


----------



## Nessicle

Eve you'll be proud I set my alarm for 6.30 am on CD1 yesterday to take my temp so it would be the same time as during the week!!


----------



## Nessicle

Mommy2Kian said:


> Morning ladies, just wanted to pop by and see how u all are :flower:
> bella im glad ur hubby is being sweeter to you, and that ur day didnt turn out too bad :)
> 
> sorry to hear about ur friend ness, it really nocks u back huh? u want to be happy but at the same time u cant control the "why her not me" feeling, your day will come, and it will come prettttty soon :flower:
> 
> i have ross' nans funeral today, and i cant stop thinking of my little angel and his funeral and the song that we played is stuck in my head "fly" by celine dion :( beautiful song but oh sooo sad!
> 
> Anyway kladies hope u all have a better day than me speak soon...:kiss:
> 
> p.s another 2 spots on me face :rofl:

Hi M2K - yeah it's more a fact that she's so bloody fertile she and her husband must have super fertility powers or something lol. 

You're so brave honey sure today will be a hard day for you - thinking of you darling xxx


----------



## Minimin

Ahhh well it sounds like both reasons are good and valid as to why you have a heavier bleed. I hope CD14 comes around quickly for you. So we should be OVing around the same time! Yippeeeee!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

thanks honey I hope it flies for you too!! Ooh good lord we're gonna be symptom spotting together like crazy he he! 

I'm gonna get some conceive+ for my softcup too - can't hurt right?! 

:dust: to you for this cycle xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Helly - I don't know but based on the fact that sleeping with your mouth open would lower your temp I'm thinking that speaking might have the same effect? As I say, I don't know I'm just surmising! Based on your temp and all you did was speak I would say that's your temp spike! We'll wait to see what it does tomorrow to see if it stays up and that should confirm O as yesterday for you :)

Ness - WOW!! Fantastic girl :D Are you charting in C or F? Only because your chart came up in F

M2K - we'll all be thinking about you today <3


----------



## Nessicle

portablechick said:


> Ness ur PMA rocks! Just found out my SIL is pregnant with her 2nd - we started trying at the same time, i lnow it aint a race but feeling a wee bit deflated! So Ness i gonna share ur PMA - just ordered preseed and a softcups - gonna take the bull or my DH my the horn and get BDing! - cos feelin sad never got anyone pregnant - so bring it on ladies, lets fight the good fight

Aww thanks honey! I had my moping about day all day yesterday, was an absolute troll to my OH with being in pain and bleeding like there's no tomorrow so decided to pick myself up and get on with it, like you said being down never helped anyone conceive hey?! 

There are people far worse off in the world so I've gotta be thankful for that :)


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Eve!

Yeah should be in C - I changed the settings for it to be done in C rather than F, I'll have a look now.

My temps so far 

CD1 - 36.45
CD2 - 36.25

Nothing major lol only CD2 :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

Don't you feel insanely in control though? LOL I don't know what my temp is doing... it went down a bit this morning?! Don't know what that's about... My body is playing hard-ball this month! Still have my SC in from last night.

I had a dream last night I was having twin boys, which is hilarious considering the whole rainbow thing, and Chris and I were trying to decide on names for them and in the end we decided on Beau and Lucian - which is weird because we've never even suggested Beau before and Lucian was on our list if Saraya had have been a boy.


----------



## Nessicle

yeah I feel like by monitoring my temps I'm gonna be able to pinpoint the exact time ov is gonna be here! Gonna use my opk's this month again too, but make sure we :sex: twice a day for the 3 days after a positive opk lol! 

ooh maybe it's a sign!!! 

Beau and Lucien are lovely names!!


----------



## Minimin

What lovely names! Twins!! Oh my! I hope that it works out to be true. i read a thread on here where someone dreamt she was pregnant and then did a test the following morning and she was!!

Ness- Symptoms spotting- hell yeah!!! I also used Preseed this past month and shall be using it again this month too. Fxd. and hurry up OV already! I am also trying to not drink at all- though having said that I have a very dear friend visiting from the Lakes tomorrow and am visiting my other uni friends in leeds at the end of the month (eek the time I expect to OVing too)

So this morning is draggin for me.. is this the post holiday blues then? :(


----------



## Nessicle

I live in Leeds darling you should come see me! he he!

I'm going to stay off alcohol this month completely, cut down on caffeine (have about 5 cups a day but going to limit it to 3 and then get it down to 2. Taking folic acid still. 

Is there anything that can help with bulking up your uterine lining?? 

Gonna get some preseed or conceive+ to put in the soft cup too


----------



## Minimin

Oh I love Leeds! I would love to move back there but DH's work is more stable than mine and he is based in London. 
I have a friend who lives in Clarence Dock area! She has a lovely little apartment. Most of the others our in the outskirts of Leeds though.
Will have to look you up honey! Are you working in Leeds?
I'm not sure if there is something to help thicking Uterine lining. I have that on my list of things to google- yep not even in 2ww and googling away! :(

Am taking FA as well. Also EPO for the first half of my cycle to help my CM around OV. 
TBH there are so many things we can be doing my head goes around in circles!
Early lunch for me.. this darn interview has got me all berjiggady!


----------



## helen87

Hello all! I used my CBFM this morning and got my first high!! we already BD'd before so i was pleased when i used that after and saw the high  And it was my second morning urine! Just waiting for peak now......I put one of my softcups in too and thought oh this is so easy,only to stand up and feel a gush!!! i rearranged so hope i havnt lost any vital spermies!! Hope everyone else is getting on ok  x


----------



## Aaisrie

Random Though:- Does anyone else find it mildly amusing that the "User Control Panel" is shortened to "User CP" on here.... lol "User Cervical Position"


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh and from many many pages back - someone asked about doing a number 2 wearing a SC, well I have tried and tested it and found no problems! I am due to take my SC out now anyways so I thought I would test it for you. That being said I never seem to have problems like leakage (aside from once) and I didn't bear down too hard.


----------



## Nessicle

Aaisrie said:


> Random Though:- Does anyone else find it mildly amusing that the "User Control Panel" is shortened to "User CP" on here.... lol "User Cervical Position"

:rofl: how apt!!! 

I also did a few no.2's wearing a softcup, I had to push it back up just above my pubic bone once but it defo didn't come out!


----------



## Nessicle

Minimin said:


> Oh I love Leeds! I would love to move back there but DH's work is more stable than mine and he is based in London.
> I have a friend who lives in Clarence Dock area! She has a lovely little apartment. Most of the others our in the outskirts of Leeds though.
> Will have to look you up honey! Are you working in Leeds?
> I'm not sure if there is something to help thicking Uterine lining. I have that on my list of things to google- yep not even in 2ww and googling away! :(
> 
> Am taking FA as well. Also EPO for the first half of my cycle to help my CM around OV.
> TBH there are so many things we can be doing my head goes around in circles!
> Early lunch for me.. this darn interview has got me all berjiggady!

Oooh EPO I've got some of that - if I take it now when do i stop? When I get a positive opk or just before that? 

I'm gonna google to see if I can find anything to help uterine lining- I'll let you know what I find! 

yeah work in the city centre Min - at a solicitors on Infirmary Street near Park Row! Supposed to be working now ha ha....

Clarence Dock is lovely. I live about 5 miles from the city centre a place called Crossgates, don't know if you've heard of it!

Good luck with your interview! FX!!!


----------



## Helly

Thanks Eve, yeah I didnt think of that, so the odds are it was definately a spike and all the talking did was make it a bit less! Oh that means im in the tww, balls. Not going to test and not going to symptom spot, honest.

Good luck with your interview Min!


----------



## Nessicle

I'm sooo excited for you Helly!! :woohoo:

Hey I was thinking, since I've only been of bcp since December, do you think my uterine lining maybe hasn't been thick enough till this month? I know the pill stops it becoming it thicker so an eggy can't implant if one does get fertilised. Reason I'm thinking is that this period is the heaviest I've had since i started my periods at age 12. I've been on the pill since age 15 so 11 years!! (on and off - had times when I was ill with my coeliac that I didn't take anything) So maybe my uterine lining has thickened up this month and that's why my period is back to being heavy? 

Perhaps it's just taken a cycle to start to build it up or something?


----------



## yomo

Eve you make me laugh!!!

Morning Ladies, well afternoon how are we all doing?

I have just had a call from the doctors asking me to go and see him tonight, I am really shitting it to what he wants.... he had passed us over the the FS was just waiting for our appointment to come through, so god knows what he wants.

Other than that a normal day some old Monday blues xx


----------



## Nessicle

FX it's nothing serious honey!! Let us know! xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Well at least he's trying to get you sorted Yomo? Try not to worry until you know there's something to worry about *hugs*

Helly yea I'll be watching for your chart update tomorrow!!

I told Chris about my dream and all he could say was "Beau, you called our child Beau?" LOL the dick... it's a dream, fool!!


----------



## Helly

Ness it could well be that, your periods should be heavier when you come off the pill. Ive been worried cos mine havent been any heavier.

Yomo - hope all is OK hon x


----------



## yomo

Thanks babes, I am really worried to what it might be.... he told us that all the test come back ok. I think he has forwarded the results to the FS and he has suggested trying something else. x


----------



## Nessicle

Aaisrie said:


> I told Chris about my dream and all he could say was "Beau, you called our child Beau?" LOL the dick... it's a dream, fool!!

:rofl:


----------



## BellaBlu

Grneyednurse- :thumbup: Good luck with the softcups, hopefully you won't need both boxes!

M2K- You're in my thoughts today as well, I hope you pull through it okay, if you need anything we're all here! :hugs:

Helly- Sorry about the temp. hun, that's a bummer.. But like you said just BD... for just in case ! It'll be alright.

Minimin- Thanks honey, I'm sure it will be alright.. there are alot of people who always have light periods and their little bubba's stick. :hugs: don't worry too much about it.

Ness- :( Bummer about the heavy AF.. The 2nd day is always the worst! Just get lots of rest and prepare for the next cycle.. Gonna get it! :)

Eve- Awww a dream about twins? That's def. a good sign :) And twin BOYS?! :D :yipee: .. Excellent! (BBT should be here tomorrow.. FX'd!)

Yomo- Oh girl let us know what happens.. you're in my thoughts as well.. I hope all turns out okay!


----------



## Nessicle

Helly said:


> Ness it could well be that, your periods should be heavier when you come off the pill. Ive been worried cos mine havent been any heavier.
> 
> Yomo - hope all is OK hon x

Yeah i was just sat here thinking about what my periods were like before going on the pill and I remember they were heavy and painful (my gran also has heavy and painful periods and she has 5 children so hoping it's a good omen! I'm very much like her!). 

How long have you been off the pill Helly? I've only been off since December so reckoning now that's the reason I'm bleeding like no one's business lol! Hardly any pain today though which is normal for me so that's a good sign! At least I can take Ibuprofen in this half of the month lol! 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

yomo said:


> Thanks babes, I am really worried to what it might be.... he told us that all the test come back ok. I think he has forwarded the results to the FS and he has suggested trying something else. x

well that sounds positive hun if he has other things you can try x


----------



## Helly

I kind of took the pill last August but not very well and havent taken it since. They reckon it can take 6 months to totally leave your system so Im hoping this month is my month!

Yeah it does sound like you have regrown a good amount of uternine lining, hence the heavy period which hopefully is a good sign, if you look at my chart for the last 2 months during AF it really hasnt been that heavy at all.


----------



## Aaisrie

Oooh yay Bella!! I can't wait to chart stalk you :D Then we might be able to figure out what's going on!


----------



## Nessicle

Hiya Bella!! 

you ok today chick pea?? xx


----------



## Nessicle

Helly said:


> I kind of took the pill last August but not very well and havent taken it since. They reckon it can take 6 months to totally leave your system so Im hoping this month is my month!
> 
> Yeah it does sound like you have regrown a good amount of uternine lining, hence the heavy period which hopefully is a good sign, if you look at my chart for the last 2 months during AF it really hasnt been that heavy at all.

aww I hope so for you Helly! FX you get a lovely sticky bean this cycle!!! 

That's a relief to hear then, I'm filling a regular tampon in about 2 -3 hours and when I was on the pill I would wear one regular tampon for about 8 hours and never fill it completely! 


I'm gonna have a nosy at your charts :D xx


----------



## BellaBlu

Eve- I KNOW girl I can't even wait.. It will be amazing to finally know what my body is tryin' to prove!

Ness- Hey doll :) Im doing fine. Just got this dang house clean.. and doing laundry. I am so anxious for the 19th to roll around so I can start BDing again like crazy.. Seriously! How are you doing?


----------



## Nixnax

Nessicle said:


> Helly said:
> 
> 
> I kind of took the pill last August but not very well and havent taken it since. They reckon it can take 6 months to totally leave your system so Im hoping this month is my month!
> 
> Yeah it does sound like you have regrown a good amount of uternine lining, hence the heavy period which hopefully is a good sign, if you look at my chart for the last 2 months during AF it really hasnt been that heavy at all.
> 
> aww I hope so for you Helly! FX you get a lovely sticky bean this cycle!!!
> 
> That's a relief to hear then, I'm filling a regular tampon in about 2 -3 hours and when I was on the pill I would wear one regular tampon for about 8 hours and never fill it completely!
> 
> 
> I'm gonna have a nosy at your charts :D xxClick to expand...

Ness - I came off the pill in November, my 1st real AF wasn't too bad just used regular tampons. Now though after 3 AF's they are SOOOO heavy, not painful just very heavy. I miss being on the pill for that reason. Also after coming off of the pill my cycles were different lengths. My 1st was 30 days, 2nd was 30 days, 3rd was 24 days and then 28 days! so hard to track O 
:haha:


----------



## Nessicle

lol that's so comforting Nixnax :rofl: 

I've been right on time this month so hopefully I'll be on time again this month - actually I'm not bothered as long as I catch that eggy!! :D


----------



## Nessicle

BellaBlu said:


> Eve- I KNOW girl I can't even wait.. It will be amazing to finally know what my body is tryin' to prove!
> 
> Ness- Hey doll :) Im doing fine. Just got this dang house clean.. and doing laundry. I am so anxious for the 19th to roll around so I can start BDing again like crazy.. Seriously! How are you doing?

I'm good darling! Much happier today! PMS has gone thank god! I must've been the worse girlfriend in the world yesterday ha ha poor lad! 

I'm oving in 2 weeks so bring on the bd'ing!!! 

Mark was so sweet bless him, trying to comfort me when AF had arrived and I was crying like a baby lol


----------



## Nixnax

I don't moniter CM or anything at the moment so mine is guess work. Lots of :sex: in a 7 day window :rofl:

Hopefully you'll settle quickly, i think i'm on a 28 day all the time now, and I hope it stays that way.


----------



## Nessicle

I've bought some Zestica sperm friendly lubricant for use during these first two weeks and then 2ww - you know, just in case lol. Gonna get some conceive+ from Boots for use during OV though to pop in my softcup!


----------



## makeithappen

well girls i got my positive opk today! 4 days early too :happydance: which will mean my cycle wont be as long this time woohoo :wohoo: (or at least i hope)

used my softcup last night, will be using it again tonight & tomoro night too! _please please please_ let it work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

makeithappen just remember that a +OPK doesn't mean you are O'ing that day, they say it's a 24-36 hr window but I had a +OPK and didn't O (confirmed by BBT) until 2 days later!


----------



## Razcox

hello all, how are things in the softcup camp then?

Ness i am using preseed again as i used it everytime we BDed the cycle i got my :bfp: so i am hoping the combined power of softcups and pre seed will be enough to lead those swimmers the extra hand they need. Thats is i ever OV this month that is!


----------



## yomo

Evening Ladies, Been to the doctors I was worrying over nothing all it was is a to take our weight and heights for a NHS funding form, I think he was meant to fill it in before passing us onto the FS so now we have got to wait another 2 weeks for our appointment to come through.... At one point in the conversation he had us mixed up with someone else! 

I only just made it within the weight cut off so diet for me girls!

It's very quiet on here tonight is everyone watching the soaps?


----------



## makeithappen

Aaisrie said:


> makeithappen just remember that a +OPK doesn't mean you are O'ing that day, they say it's a 24-36 hr window but I had a +OPK and didn't O (confirmed by BBT) until 2 days later!

thanks hun, i know this so im making sure we'll be having :sex: for the next few nights at least! im very excited though cos before my mmc i got a pos opk on cd 19.....& i got preg that cycle, then after my mmc i started to get pos opk's on cd23 & my cycles went to 38 days which i hated! so im really happy that i got a pos again on cd19!! 

thanks for keeping me right hun! :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

evening girls!! 

ahh Yomo that's great news!!! Phew nothing to worry about at all then!

not been on here most of the night, went to the out laws for dinner and then had to, ahem, see to my man lol ;) given it's that time of the month and quite heavy didnt fancy it tonight....

sorry for TMI but passed a few clots today ugh they're gross! will be glad when AF buggars off!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

See Yomo!! I told ya so 

makeithappen - that's great, my cycles are 31 - 35 days and I hate that!! If my cycles were shorter I would be getting more TTC chances lol Plus I have a short LP so it's totally backwards!

Ness - nice, just what we wanted to know over dinner!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Razcox

Totally gross and TMI but i passed some HUGE clots this month, i was like WTF!!! LOL :)


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm feeling a little pregnancy nostalgia this evening so I thought, if you don't mind (well even if you do, shut your eyes!) I would share a couple of photos from my photoshoot when I was (I think!) 32 weeks pregnant

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Maternity%20Photoshoot/DSC_0180e2.jpg

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Maternity%20Photoshoot/DSC_0174e.jpg

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Maternity%20Photoshoot/img05B.jpg

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Maternity%20Photoshoot/img16.jpg

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Maternity%20Photoshoot/DSC_0146e.jpg

And just for fun, this was Saraya was soon as she was born - you can see the umbilical cord on the bottom right - she had just been put on my chest.
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Saraya/0309/08032009265e.jpg


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Aaisrie those are AMAZING pics!! So glad you shared. I have a crappy attitude day do to dh and extremly p'd off due to no bdin at all this weekend. Those pics made me smile


----------



## grneyednurse

Yea wow what gorgeous pics! Thanks for sharing. Obviously you had the baby...how old now? And did you have a home water birth?


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hiya ladies, well im glad that is over with not meaning to sound nasty!

Hope u girls are doing well?:flower:

6dpo and another spot! and my cm smells strong? not saying this is a sign or anything but, i shower daily and never had a strong smell down there? and as for the spots i think it may be due to the new facial cream im using :lol:

if im not pregnant this month, we MAY very well be waiting untill september, it's all written in my journal :flower:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Omg eve those pics are BEAUTIFULLLLLL!!!:flower:


----------



## yomo

Nessicle said:


> evening girls!!
> 
> ahh Yomo that's great news!!! Phew nothing to worry about at all then!
> 
> not been on here most of the night, went to the out laws for dinner and then had to, ahem, see to my man lol ;) given it's that time of the month and quite heavy didnt fancy it tonight....
> 
> sorry for TMI but passed a few clots today ugh they're gross! will be glad when AF buggars off!!!

Hi, 

It's really funny you should say that Ness, I had loads and loads of clots this month (don't normally have them) I had a look on the internet and it says that clots are caused by the blood running fast through your body and not having time to break down.

I hope that it's our body having a clean out so we get a March :bfp:

:hugs:


----------



## yomo

Aaisrie said:


> I'm feeling a little pregnancy nostalgia this evening so I thought, if you don't mind (well even if you do, shut your eyes!) I would share a couple of photos from my photoshoot when I was (I think!) 32 weeks pregnant
> 
> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Maternity%20Photoshoot/DSC_0180e2.jpg
> 
> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Maternity%20Photoshoot/DSC_0174e.jpg
> 
> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Maternity%20Photoshoot/img05B.jpg
> 
> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Maternity%20Photoshoot/img16.jpg
> 
> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Maternity%20Photoshoot/DSC_0146e.jpg
> 
> And just for fun, this was Saraya was soon as she was born - you can see the umbilical cord on the bottom right - she had just been put on my chest.
> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Saraya/0309/08032009265e.jpg

Eve those pictures are lovely!! You find that a lot of people don't like having their photo took whilst expecting but i think it's a beautiful thing! You look glowing in them xx


----------



## BellaBlu

Morning girls! Sorry I wasn't on much last night, I was feeling gross... I've had a headache for what seems like 4 days now, and last night I ate some parmesan noodles that totally screwed up my stomach, so I was in bed way early.

Hope you're all doing well..

Eve- Those pictures are amazing.. I LOVE them! <3


----------



## Nessicle

Eve piccies are absolutely out of this world!! What an amazing body you had at 32 weeks pregnant!! I hope I'm that lucky!! Especially love the one where chris is hugging your bump and you have a ribbon on top of your bump!! 

Bella hope you feel better soon sugarpie xxx


----------



## Nessicle

yomo said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> evening girls!!
> 
> ahh Yomo that's great news!!! Phew nothing to worry about at all then!
> 
> not been on here most of the night, went to the out laws for dinner and then had to, ahem, see to my man lol ;) given it's that time of the month and quite heavy didnt fancy it tonight....
> 
> sorry for TMI but passed a few clots today ugh they're gross! will be glad when AF buggars off!!!
> 
> Hi,
> 
> It's really funny you should say that Ness, I had loads and loads of clots this month (don't normally have them) I had a look on the internet and it says that clots are caused by the blood running fast through your body and not having time to break down.
> 
> I hope that it's our body having a clean out so we get a March :bfp:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Aaah I see thanks for the insight darling!! Hopefully it does mean we'll have a March :bfp: then after a good clean out :happydance:


M2K - you didnt sound mean at all I think anyone would understand why you would be glad the funeral was over with :hugs: xx


----------



## Nessicle

Hoping this period ends soon! I'm bleeding so much! OH wants to :sex: but it's too much bleeding to do it at the moment. When I was on the pill it was fine cos it was hardly anything and only lasted about 2 days anyway but this would gross me out lol

No cramps any more thankfully so think my tomorrow, Thursday at latest the witch will have buggered off!


----------



## Helly

Morning ladies, hope you're all doing OK today.

Eve - wow those pictures are amazing, I dont think my OH would do something like that, but I would love to. I was on my own the last pregnancy so this one will be amazing cos I have someone to share it with, so id love to get some photos taken like that! I'd love some just bump pictures with my OH and James too. It would be so sweet, he's going to be 4 at least by then.


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks guys!! You are all so sweet!! 

Yomo I LOVED looking pregnant, I took pictures ALL THE TIME! I was obsessed lol

Bella I hope you feel better this morning darling *hugs*

M2K TOTALLY understandable why you'd be glad and no-one would judge you otherwise *hugs* hope today is an easier day

Ness my body ain't that good, it's worse now I have "baby belly" not that I really care lol

Helly TRUST me when I say Chris is the LAST person in the world who would do this..... Geez I don't even know how to explain how weird he is... okay try this for size:

Chris and I didn't get together until Saraya was 6 months old (she was a PLANNED baby), we hadn't kissed until after she was born, he tells me all the time even though we're together he won't marry me unless he loves me (I already know he loves me, even though we have never said it), he has really bad OCD which really affects his life, he has horrendous self-esteem and hates his body.

Seriously Helly, everything points to Chris not doing this, but it was actually REALLY fun and he enjoyed it. I told him it was the ONE thing I wanted and I would rather him not get me a birthday pressie and join in this with me. If your OH really won't do it, you can still do it yourself - most of my shots were solo.

grneyednurse - Saraya is nearly a yr old now, I had a hospital water birth.


----------



## BellaBlu

I'm feeling a ton better today, thanks girls :hugs:

I am so interested in water birthing, I think it would be amazing! And they don't deliver babies in the Military hospitals here, they refer you to the ones on the economy so I'm sure we could probably do it? I dont know but I'm for sure looking into it.

Ness- Sorry you're bleeding like crazy hun, but at least it's gettin' all the yuck out of your system, Thats how I always look at it :) I'd rather get that crap OUT of me than have it hang out inside. :lol: I'm weird like that.

Eve- Thanks hun ;) today is alot better than yesterday for sure. 

All of you ladies have a wonderful day! I have a bunch to do today but I'll be on periodically.

xxx :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

well you look amazing pregnant that's for sure! 

I can't wait to have a big belly :) 

How come you weren't together when you planned Saraya and got pregnant? Did you just :sex: and no kissing?? I'm confused :confused:

My dad used to have bad OCD and although he's not as bad now he still has to go through routines of switching lights off and taking plugs out of the sockets bless him


----------



## Nessicle

BellaBlu said:


> I'm feeling a ton better today, thanks girls :hugs:
> 
> I am so interested in water birthing, I think it would be amazing! And they don't deliver babies in the Military hospitals here, they refer you to the ones on the economy so I'm sure we could probably do it? I dont know but I'm for sure looking into it.
> 
> Ness- Sorry you're bleeding like crazy hun, but at least it's gettin' all the yuck out of your system, Thats how I always look at it :) I'd rather get that crap OUT of me than have it hang out inside. :lol: I'm weird like that.
> 
> Eve- Thanks hun ;) today is alot better than yesterday for sure.
> 
> All of you ladies have a wonderful day! I have a bunch to do today but I'll be on periodically.
> 
> xxx :hugs: :flower:


yeah you have a point there hun! least it'll all be fresh lining this month ready for an eggy!! 

glad things are better today darling xxx


----------



## BellaBlu

Lol ness, i was confused too.. ! :) :hugs: Eve is a tough-ass though.. :thumbup: They're pretty perfect for eachother. hehe


----------



## Nessicle

BellaBlu said:


> Lol ness, i was confused too.. ! :) :hugs: Eve is a tough-ass though.. :thumbup: They're pretty perfect for eachother. hehe

ha ha felt daft asking but Eve doesnt mind :winkwink:

she is a tough cookie by the sounds of it! :flower:


----------



## Helly

Ah Eve, I had a similar relationship with an ex, he wasnt quite that extreme but it went on for years. Good job you're strong enough to cope with it, I wasnt and as life turns out I think my ex regrets it now, but were still good mates and he is James' godfather! OCD is an awful awful illness, hope the next little bean helps things for him.


----------



## Aaisrie

Yup it was sex but no kissing, it wasn't even like we were in a relationship but not telling, he actually went out of his way to tell people we weren't together and just had shared ideas and shit like that (I knew it was all bull!!), Saraya was planned because he said he would give me a child, he knew how much I wanted one and I had left my abusive ex etc so he said it would be a gift from him (have you ever heard such crap!). The kissing thing I know is a REALLY big deal for him - he can't touch his own mouth with his hands, he washes his hands ALL the time, he can't eat anything he's touched (you should see him eating crisps and tipping them into his mouth), he won't let Saraya touch his mouth, I can't cook for him, NOW he will occassionally let me make tea for him, his main diet is pasta because other foods freak him out (although I'm working on this heavily and we didn't have pasta either of the 2 days he was down at the weekend). He's also a total commitmentphobe which is hard work to. Oh the list just goes ON AND ON!!!!!!


----------



## Helly

Yeah my ex used to tell people we werent together and told me for years we werent together. He's also a bit OCD lol, maybe it goes hand in hand. Sounds like Chris could do with some therapy, if he would take it?


----------



## Nessicle

Aaisrie said:


> Yup it was sex but no kissing, it wasn't even like we were in a relationship but not telling, he actually went out of his way to tell people we weren't together and just had shared ideas and shit like that (I knew it was all bull!!), Saraya was planned because he said he would give me a child, he knew how much I wanted one and I had left my abusive ex etc so he said it would be a gift from him (have you ever heard such crap!). The kissing thing I know is a REALLY big deal for him - he can't touch his own mouth with his hands, he washes his hands ALL the time, he can't eat anything he's touched (you should see him eating crisps and tipping them into his mouth), he won't let Saraya touch his mouth, I can't cook for him, NOW he will occassionally let me make tea for him, his main diet is pasta because other foods freak him out (although I'm working on this heavily and we didn't have pasta either of the 2 days he was down at the weekend). He's also a total commitmentphobe which is hard work to. Oh the list just goes ON AND ON!!!!!!


wow Eve you really are a tough cookie!! 

I'd crumble if I was in your position! How did he cope at Saraya's birth? 

My OH is a star like you although he doesnt have to deal with as much, he has to deal with my anxiety and irritability - I came off antidepressants in December after being on them for a year. Before my coeliac was diagnosed in January this year, I've had really bad illnesses and been in and out of hospital and had two laparoscopies cos they couldnt find what was wrong with me. One surgeon even told me I had Pelvic Inflammatory Disease cos I had chlamydia. She told me 3 hours after my op (when I was still groggy from anaesthetic) that she didnt know the extend of the damage I'd caused by the PID to my fertility...horrible woman. I've never had an STI in my life! 

Sunk in to depression last February and even contemplated suicide I was so sick of being ill and being a burden on my family....prozac is an amazing drug :) 

don't know what I'd have done if not for that! within a month was feeling fab and although off them now still struggle with anxiety and weepiness. It's getting better though and my OH is brilliant he just hugs me until I stop crying :hugs:

We've only been together 8 months but he's my utter soul mate xx


----------



## Helly

Thats brill Ness, so good that you have someone to support you like that, my OH has said he will make sure I never get ill with depression again. Its so nice to have someone like that.


----------



## Nessicle

definitely it's so important to have someone to support you through your (for want of a better word) crazy times! 

Sometimes I feel I'm gonna have a breakdown again but he reassures me. 

That was the point of my story though - having someone to support you like Eve does for Chris is amazing it's what gets you through the days!


----------



## Aaisrie

Helly he went for therapy before but the person was STUPID.... she told him she was going to report his brothers partner (they are gay but his partner has a son from a 1 night stand) because being gay he shouldn't be allowed to bring up a child - UM what does that have to do with OCD?!?!?

Ness - Having been ill myself for a number of years it makes it easier for me to understand Chris. I've suffered from self-harm, anorexia nervosa, borderline personality disorder, generalised anxiety disorder and depression since I was 12. I started overdosing when I was 16 and have taken more than enough to kill me repeatedly. I was told by more than 1 doctor that I'm a medical mystery. My liver should be shot to pieces - I was taking over 100 paracetamol every time I OD'd because my friend died from 70, it should be enough! I did it 3 months in a row and still didn't die!! I have recovered off my own back, with my own hard work. I was on antipsychotics for a while to try and calm me down because I was so all over the place, I have been inpatient because I was a constant risk to myself and others... I was housebound for 4 years with my anxiety not even being able to go to the corner shop. I've been there, got the teeshirt and worn it many many times. I'm proud of my recovery because I didn't do it with anyones help - my psych was great but the waiting lists were so long for treatment I never got any.


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh and he was fantastic at Saraya's birth. As much as he makes of point of saying he doesn't love me, I know he does. I know he loves me by the way he is with me, the way he talks to me, you can see it in pictures of us. He just can't admit it and I accept that part of him


----------



## Nessicle

aww yep I agree just looking at that picture of you both he is totally in love with you! 

I can't believe the therapy person said that about his brother - I mean WTF?!!! It has nothing to do with what Chris was going through, they're ridiculous sometimes! 

Well it sounds like you are the perfect person for Chris having been through what you have so you totally understand him and accept him for him! 

it's amazing what people can bounce back from and you're right to be proud of yourself for coming through what you did without any help! I just couldnt do it without prozac to lift me out of the rock bottom but as soon as that kicked in everything turned around for me and I'm the happiest I've ever been! 

the vicious cycle of illness and depression has gone now thankfully


----------



## Aaisrie

Unfortunately mine is caused by a chemical imbalance in my brain so I could end up back there through no fault of my own. Having said that I am older and wiser (well we are talking 16 years!) and I can now recognise if I'm starting to get sick. I'm also nicer to myself - like I have had a really stressful week, I know I have more stressful stuff the rest of the week so I'm sitting here, curtains closed, with my laptop, Saraya is down for a nap because she's grumpy, doing NOTHING! I'm drinking coffee, there are dishes need washed, laundry to come out of the washing machine but DO I CARE?! NO! I know the important things now and it's looking after No1! Today I'm chilling!

Yea the therapist was a nutter!!

It took me the antipsychotics and a stint in-patient to get to some form of normality. I took myself off my meds and worked my butt off to get to where I am. Meds are important if used properly but so many people use them as a crutch instead of trying to get well. It's hard work so well done Ness!!


----------



## Helly

Jesus christ Eve, i had generalised anxiety, borderline personality disorder and chemical depression. I was never anorexic but people assumed I was cos my weight was low with the illness. Spooky...


----------



## Aaisrie

omg Helly!! That's so funny.... well not FUNNY... but you know what I mean!! The borderline is a bitch, that's why I have the social workers on my back at the moment because in December I kinda went off the rails slightly with the miscarriage in September I had bottled it up and not talked about it. In December everything went tits up and I was really erratic and all over the place uncontrolled impulsivity which is never good. They are investigating as to whether I am stable enough to be a mother!!! I have to have a psych evaluation... which is totally shit because I would NEVER put Saraya in harms way, when I started feeling ill in December I sent Saraya to my mum's for 4 days. I mean hello?! My current social worker said she isn't concerned about me at all and that Saraya being as far ahead as she is developmentally is all down to me as a mother etc etc

HAHA the feedback ad at the bottom of this page (which is normally pregnancy/baby related!) says "STOP PANIC ATTACKS & General Anxiety Fast!" lol

I showed Bella some of my pics when I was thinner and she said I look better now lol I don't have any from my lowest weight which was just under 6 stone (84lbs) and I'm just over 5ft6
This was me just before I went into recovery, with my sister and my mum. My sister was only a size 10 (UK) in this:
https://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v133/4/91/691364803/n691364803_257596_8133.jpg

The girl next to me in this was a recovering anorexic and weighed about 7 stone
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v689/lady_bug/legs240307.jpg

I'm in the front - this was March 2007, I had Saraya March 2009, I came a long way huh?:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v689/lady_bug/arms250307.jpg

I'd just gotten my tattoos done this day, you can see how gaunt my face was:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v689/lady_bug/guin3.jpg

I was about 6 and 1/2 stone in this:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v689/lady_bug/dress2.jpg

I was about 7 stone here:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v689/lady_bug/front99.jpg

So yea you can see, even without seeing my thinnest pics, that I have come a LONG LONG LONG way!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Aaisrie said:


> Unfortunately mine is caused by a chemical imbalance in my brain so I could end up back there through no fault of my own. Having said that I am older and wiser (well we are talking 16 years!) and I can now recognise if I'm starting to get sick. I'm also nicer to myself - like I have had a really stressful week, I know I have more stressful stuff the rest of the week so I'm sitting here, curtains closed, with my laptop, Saraya is down for a nap because she's grumpy, doing NOTHING! I'm drinking coffee, there are dishes need washed, laundry to come out of the washing machine but DO I CARE?! NO! I know the important things now and it's looking after No1! Today I'm chilling!
> 
> Yea the therapist was a nutter!!
> 
> It took me the antipsychotics and a stint in-patient to get to some form of normality. I took myself off my meds and worked my butt off to get to where I am. Meds are important if used properly but so many people use them as a crutch instead of trying to get well. It's hard work so well done Ness!!


yeah depression is a chemical imbalance in the brain - that's what i have too unfortunately, I'm a bit scared it'll kick back in after I have a baby but at least if I make people aware they'll watch out for it if I don't see it!

I defo agree some people try to use them as a 'I'll just take these antidepressants forever' rather than trying to get off them and doctors hand them out willy nilly, I knew I didnt want to be on them forever - defo hard work and we deserve a big pat on the back :happydance:

You too Helly!! 

:hugs: to all of us! 

Eve I can't believe you got thinner than those pics - you look like a different person. That is awful about being investigating why is they're so quick to investigate the wrong people and there are so many kids out there being abused in so many ways?!


----------



## Aaisrie

Ness what makes it worse is the reason they got involved was because I have a new psych (who I haven't met yet) and I phoned and asked for the appt. to be brought forward because I was having a hard time!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Aaisrie said:


> Ness what makes it worse is the reason they got involved was because I have a new psych (who I haven't met yet) and I phoned and asked for the appt. to be brought forward because I was having a hard time!!!!

that is shit making out as though you're a bad mother cos you're recognising you may need a bit of a helping hand at this moment in time

It's totally backwards


----------



## Aaisrie

Exactly!!! On a Friday afternoon they were able to send a social worker to see my perfectly healthy daughter and yet to date, NO-ONE has seen me!! This kicked off on December the 11th... and someone saw HER then and I haven't been seen yet!! INJUSTICE!


----------



## Helly

Wow Eve, yeah BPD is a right nightmare, i still behave impulsively now, like I want to do big things very quick sometimes but fighting back from it on your own is such an achievement. Screw your psych, mine was an arse as well. Like you said, you can feel yourself going and you act on it. That proves you are well, if you werent you wouldnt react! So glad you pulled through, the pictures of you so thin are scary. Well done, you're a bloody strong woman.


----------



## Aaisrie

Awww thanks Helly :)

We are all strong, we all have our crosses to bear and we will all get there one way or another! I have and daily do, fight my demons and I'll keep on and Saraya will see what she can do anything if she puts her mind to it.


----------



## Helly

Exactly Eve, I worry James is genetically predisposed to mental problems now, but I know as long as I stay well he will have a good role model to follow in me and hopefully he will always be fine. Isnt it funny how we wanted to die for so long and now we want to fight every minute of every day to live. Strange how life turns around.


----------



## Aaisrie

Totally agree, well Saraya is definitely predisposed with my crap, Chris', my mum, my sister, his mum, his dad.... geez there's a whole lot of mental health stuff on both sides!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh Helly you're gonna get crosshairs on your chart tomorrow! Def looks like CD14 O!


----------



## Helly

Yeah I have it on both sides as well, so big genetic problems for James, ive just got to be strong and if it ever happens be strong for him. 

Yeah Im thinking CD14 as well but with the iffy talking temp yesterday im not sure, so we BD last night to cover it incase it was yesterday!


----------



## Nessicle

Aaisrie said:


> Oh Helly you're gonna get crosshairs on your chart tomorrow! Def looks like CD14 O!

what are crosshairs Eve?


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hiya! just got back from asda, and read all the posts i missed, it seems everyone is opening up to eachother and going down a personal route, thanks you for sharing your stories, i have upmost respect for u all, and im glad things are better for u guys now!!!

i tried overdosing when i was 16 but it didnt work, how wierd, i try to kill myself when im at my lowest, then i meat a gret man and my lifes wonderful, then i get diagnosed with a disease that nearly killed me, "cancer" after endless chemotherapy, baldness sickness, operations, transplants, transfusions, needles, i get the all clear...6 months later it returns,this time i have a 40% chance of survival, if i lose the battle i have 6 weeks to 6 months to live, i SHIT MYSELF!!! but im here 6 years on...also told i would be infertile and had some ovary removed and frozen for ivf when i was older...but i didnt need it...and all through those 2 years of endless shit, ross stood by me, he's seen me at my lowest, even shaved his hair off with me when i lost mine...we musta looked a right pair in our thinsulate hats in bed to keep us warm :lol:

i have a higher chance of getting a secondary cancer now like lung, breast leukeamia etc, im scared of dying and never seeing kian grow up...what a turn around, few years before i was trying to end my life...life is strange!


:flower:


----------



## BellaBlu

I agree, it's amazing to read everyones stories.. All of you are so incredibly brave! They say everyone has their own battles, and that is so true. You'd never know how amazing some of the stories are until you sit back and realize that a lot of girls you know have been through some of these things.

Kudos to all of you :flower: ..


----------



## Aaisrie

Wow M2K that's awful. You are so strong to have gone through all that and then with baby K too... just unreal. I admire the strength in all you ladies - it seems we have a very close group here. I haven't found this kind of openess anywhere else on BnB! We got the goodies over here!!

In our craziness we are drawn to each other!!

Ness - the cross hairs are when you get the red O mark from FF on your chart. Mine appeared when I put this mornings temp on, which I knew it would.


----------



## Helly

Wow M2K, we fought battles in our minds that we had some, though limited degree of control over, you have no control over cancer in that way and you still fought right through it, its you that deserves the upmost respect and Ross, safe to say he's a keeper!


----------



## BellaBlu

I agree with Helly! M2K you could write a book about all the things you've been through and survived, and I wouldn't put it down till I was through reading it. You're truly inspirational.

Speaking of - I've given in. I'm making an appointment thursday! Going to go with a friend as DH will be at work..

Went to the bathroom this morning and had the most awful pain right about my pubic bone, *pouts*

I really wanted this to be gone. But I spoke to my mother today who told me that cervical cancer runs in the family (didn't know that!) so I'll be going to get checked out for sure. Been very tired the last few days too, went to bed early last night.. couldnt even keep my eyes open. I'm sick of not feeling well.. something ALWAYS seems to be wrong with me. So I suppose getting checked out will be the best thing. :(


----------



## Nessicle

Gosh it puts stuff in to perspective for me when I hear stories like Eve's and M2K's - I know we all fight different battles and I'm a firm believer in you can only experience what you've gone through (if that makes sense?) and that what doesnt kill you makes you stronger but then to read how amazing you guys have been it makes me feel so blessed and positive about life! 

My inspirational ladies!! :hugs: 

Ah crosshairs I understand now Eve! thanks! I'd read it a few times on here but didnt understand what it meant. I'll be looking out for crosshairs on my chart :D


----------



## Mommy2Kian

thanks, he is deffo a keeper!!!
i look back at my life and sometimes wonder how im still standing, i been dealt a bad hand in life except for kian, he is the best thing thats ever happend to me, and my little kaden...

i love this saying

"you dont know how strong you are, untill you have to be"

It's true!


:kiss:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:( bella :hugs: i hope it is nothing serious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

BellaBlu said:


> I agree with Helly! M2K you could write a book about all the things you've been through and survived, and I wouldn't put it down till I was through reading it. You're truly inspirational.
> 
> Speaking of - I've given in. I'm making an appointment thursday! Going to go with a friend as DH will be at work..
> 
> Went to the bathroom this morning and had the most awful pain right about my pubic bone, *pouts*
> 
> I really wanted this to be gone. But I spoke to my mother today who told me that cervical cancer runs in the family (didn't know that!) so I'll be going to get checked out for sure. Been very tired the last few days too, went to bed early last night.. couldnt even keep my eyes open. I'm sick of not feeling well.. something ALWAYS seems to be wrong with me. So I suppose getting checked out will be the best thing. :(


I think thats a good idea Bella to go to the docs, fx it's nothing serious :hugs: 

It's a rubbish feeling being ill constantly, it wears you down til you end up with no fight in you - that's how I ended up on antidepressants. Had 3 very bad chest infections, then ended up in the back of an ambulance put on oxygen as had pleurisy, then got sickness and diarrhea 4 times that year also on top of that with other illnesses, safe to say I was a real mess lol! 

You can't go about your daily life being in pain so best to get it checked out xx


----------



## Nessicle

Mommy2Kian said:


> thanks, he is deffo a keeper!!!
> i look back at my life and sometimes wonder how im still standing, i been dealt a bad hand in life except for kian, he is the best thing thats ever happend to me, and my little kaden...
> 
> i love this saying
> 
> "you dont know how strong you are, untill you have to be"
> 
> It's true!
> 
> 
> :kiss:

well you are an amazing lady that's for sure xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Bella - FINALLY!! I was nearly ready to get on a plane and take you there myself!! 

And this is another fight, all of us fighting to TTC and something we all have no control over but the fact that we are here, doing everything we can shows us for the women we are - DETERMINED!


----------



## Nessicle

totally deterimined!! :dance:


----------



## Aaisrie

I am so tired this afternoon.... I really need to do those dishes and tidy up and bit but I'm struggling to pull myself off the seat... I'm also severely dehydrating but to get a drink one must get up!


----------



## Nessicle

I'm still at work, just skiiving....man I hate working lol

have to go get on the peasant wagon in 10 minutes lol


----------



## Minimin

Afternoon my lovely ladies, 
What alot to read through and moreover, what amazing ladies! The strength and courage you have shared is amazing. And to be able to share this with everyone and go through TTC with you makes me feel very lucky.
:hugs:

Aaisrie- those piccies are amazing! I love them! Ness and Helly- you ladies are so fab! I hope the stupid witch goes away for you Ness!
Bella- hope the doctors goes well tomorrow- Best to get some rest in tonight.

I have been over at my mum's so tons to catch up on. Have my Uni friend and Sister over this evening. Little sisters are so demanding! She wants pancakes... I mean c'mon on isnt that asking for too much!

Aaisrie- there must be something in the air- I am so lethargic too! Am starving too and have to make dinner.. Plus PANCAKES! .. and no motivation to do anything!

:hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Min! 

we missed you darling!! 

I have 3 younger sisters and yes they are demanding he he!! x


----------



## Minimin

Ness- three.. oh my! I have one and thats enough! LOL Love her dearly though. She is 13 years younger than me so I remember when she was born! Have changed her nappies and wiped her a$$ (I love reminding her that one :rofl:). So anyone got a good recipe for pancake batter?
Think I may make a batch of muffins too... Choc or Blueberry?


----------



## Aaisrie

I do it the easy way, a cup (not american serving size but an ACTUAL cup!) of flour, milk and 2/3 eggs (depending on size of cup and eggs!) then add a little water if it's too thick.

I already had my pancakes for lunch with cheese and ham on and I've one cooled for Saraya for her dinner folded in half with cheese and ham in!

I have no managed to move the dishes next to the sink and make a coffee!


----------



## Minimin

LMAO- aaisrie! I still havent got odd the couch! Thanks for the recipe! I now need motivation.. LOL
Cheese ones sounds lovely! I think the others will want sweet things -chocolate etc.. But I may have one with cheese! Yum!


----------



## Aaisrie

I normally have a cheese and ham then a sugar one after lol but today I had 2 cheese and ham because I'm a gorb!! There are loads of recipes online for pancakes all adding different things - Patricia had already got me the betty crocker shake and make mix because it was only £1 in Asda lol And all I had to do was add water and shake. I did however give it a 2nd shake with the lid off and lost half of it over my clothes and floor!!!


----------



## BellaBlu

Cheese pancakes ? *cringe* Really? 

I thought there was only pancakes that you have for breakfast.. I'm so terribly information deprived.
:lol:


----------



## Aaisrie

Bella they're crepes, not what you would call a pancake! The thing YOU call a pancake, we called a dropped scone!


----------



## BellaBlu

Lol.. Oh Okay...That makes more sense than cheesy pancakes.. 
Thankful for you Eve, otherwise some of the things you girls say would be waaay over my head. :lol:


----------



## Aaisrie

Although I would kill to eat "american" food!! I loved it! My favourite is anything grape flavoured, I love concord grape!! I brought back so much of the soda!


----------



## Helly

Oh you lucky sods having your pancakes, I didnt read the batter mix, thought you would just need water but you need eggs, got no eggs, grrrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

What mix did you get Helly? My betty crocker one just needed water


----------



## Helly

Cant remember and sat on my lazy fat arse, homepride or something, clearly says on the front to add eggs, god im dozy at times!


----------



## yomo

I have one word ladies AMAZING you all ought to be very very proud of yourselves for what you have come through in life! If you can get through those experiences you can get through anything. It feels like TTC in a minor obsticle compared to what you have had to face.

xx


----------



## yomo

Eve - That pancake looked really nice, I really wanted on but after last night the diet is on full steam ahead!

Bella - Hope you are feeling betta soon let us know how you get on at the doctors, It also runs in my family so you are doing right by getting checked out.

MK2 - Hope you are ok have you got any further with that wedding planning?

Minimin - Great to have you back how are ya?

Helly- If I was you I would be down the shop getting some eggs lol

Got back from work tonight and did a cheap internet Ovulation test and I have a faint line, do you think I ought to get down to it tonight? I am day 12 do those tests normally show a faint line before hand?


----------



## Aaisrie

Yomo that wasn't very many cals?! It's a good thing to eat! If you use lowlow cheese you will be grand!

I just switched over to watch "One Born Every Minute" like this is gonna help my broodiness.... frickin' 3DPO today and not one symptom....


----------



## Aaisrie

OMG.... the opening sequence... Eve sees one baby.... Eve BLUBS like crazy!


----------



## Nessicle

Minimin said:


> Ness- three.. oh my! I have one and thats enough! LOL Love her dearly though. She is 13 years younger than me so I remember when she was born! Have changed her nappies and wiped her a$$ (I love reminding her that one :rofl:). So anyone got a good recipe for pancake batter?
> Think I may make a batch of muffins too... Choc or Blueberry?

ha ha i know they can be hard work :D 

mine are 23, 21 and 17 - my youngest sister, Georgia, I was 10 when she was born so I remember her being born too and changed her nappies too!

I'm boring - no pancakes for me! No coeliac friendly pancake mix so had to give it a miss boo!!! 

My sister is having nutella pancakes!!


----------



## yomo

Aaisrie said:


> Yomo that wasn't very many cals?! It's a good thing to eat! If you use lowlow cheese you will be grand!
> 
> I just switched over to watch "One Born Every Minute" like this is gonna help my broodiness.... frickin' 3DPO today and not one symptom....

Did you have symptons with Saraya? I watched that last week that policeman was a co*k I wouls have knocked him out lol.:growlmad:


----------



## Aaisrie

OMG this show... this girl is 2cms dilated and is acting like she's dying!! She is making a total song and dance out of it - it's behaviour like that that freaks people out, I didn't even make that much noise when the head freakin' crowned WTF!


----------



## Aaisrie

I didn't see it before, I kept forgetting.

I had nausea from 1DPO with Saraya! Aside from being a little more tired this evening, nothing...


----------



## Nessicle

yomo said:


> I have one word ladies AMAZING you all ought to be very very proud of yourselves for what you have come through in life! If you can get through those experiences you can get through anything. It feels like TTC in a minor obsticle compared to what you have had to face.
> 
> xx

no ttc is defo not a minor obstacle honey! xx


----------



## Nessicle

Aaisrie said:


> OMG this show... this girl is 2cms dilated and is acting like she's dying!! She is making a total song and dance out of it - it's behaviour like that that freaks people out, I didn't even make that much noise when the head freakin' crowned WTF!

FFS she is ridiculous!!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

I know!!! I am astonished at how she is behaving, I feel sorry for her mum. She is a total embarrassment!! I have never seen anyone behave like that when in labour, it's stupid!!!


----------



## Nessicle

you would think she was the first woman to ever give birth the way she is behaving! How embarrassing!! 

Mark just said - isn't it putting you off? I was like er no cos she is mega dramatic!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Exactly! That's the problem though, people who haven't been through labour could think that's what it's like!!


----------



## BellaBlu

Lol you girls are hilarious. If I was screaming when I was dialated to 2, I would expect someone to smack me. I've never had a baby but 2 aint much. :thumbup:

I was going through my friends' FB profiles and looking at their babies earlier..

They're all so precious. Perfect little angels! Can't wait to have one of my own.


----------



## VickyLou

Hey Girls after reading this thread for a few hours lol (theres alot to read) I have decided that im going to give these softcups things a try. They do very large though but i trust you girls when you say there easy to use and i see alot of people have had good results with them. 
Thanks for all the info girls.
Good luck to all using these, hoping for a 2010 baby xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

G'morning :flower:

7dpo, am i symtom spotting???.........hell yea!!! :lol: nothing to report tho really, the spots have gone, my cm is like glue, is this good thing? i really really hope we caught the eggy this month, how do people get pregnant by mistake? one night stand? or the pull out method? it baffles me :lol:

if i ov'd on cd 13 and we :sex: cd 4,9,10,12,&14 we have a good chance right? :wacko:

change of subject: i love syrup on my pancakes mmmmmmmmmmmmm i got some more mix so think ill have some with kian for breakfast!!!! mm mm mmmm

Welcome vicky!

:kiss:


----------



## Minimin

Hi VickyLou! Welcome!
Ladies- I missed that show last night :( I have an old Uni mate over this week so I shall be popping on and off! I was sitting in bed last night around 1am trying to catch up on the thread on my iPhone. I realised I was an addict to you girls! LOL You had be in stitches!

Seems like this stupid wait to OV is taking ages! I have a reiki and reflexology session this lunchtime- cant wait. I feel like I'm not doing anything proactive in ttc at the moment :(

How are your lovelies this morning? Glad the rain has buggered off in London :)


----------



## Nessicle

I know what you mean min - it's just a waiting game til ovulation!! On the plus side my man is very horny at the moment so I've told him to make sure he's horny all month as we'll be :sex: every other day the week leading to OV and the week after ov just to boost chances he he!! Due to ov on a weekend which is good!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Chris didn't wank the whole week before O week!! How sweet is that lol 

Saraya is stuffing her face with toast right now. I won't be around today, I have to take the car back to the garage to get the new exhausted fitted THANK GOD... the noise is driving me crazy. Plus I haven't been able to do my dishes because Chris left cabbage in the plug hole.... I can't touch plug holes... I heave if I see/hear someone else touching it...


----------



## Nessicle

awww how sweet!! my OH did yesterday afternoon and I had slowed down bleeding so was able to 'sort him out' last night too ha ha but I don't need his sperm right now anyway lol so he can sort himself out to his hearts content except in the week leading ov and the week after :D 

he's very horny at the moment (typical while I'm on the rag) so hoping he's gonna be horny for the rest of this month!! 

He's got no choice anyway - I've told him bd'ing every day!! 

Eve I have a question - my VIP trial on FF runs out in 9 days will I still be able to chart?? Don't particularly want to pay for it lol xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea you can still chart, you just can't overlay your chart onto others and your searches in the chart gallery are limited - things like that. I got a yrs sub because it's only £28 and something pence for the whole year!


----------



## Nessicle

I might increase it for the month to VIP an then if I don't catch on this cycle purchase a whole year


----------



## Mommy2Kian

So, outa curiosity, what will you be naming your lil pips? :happydance:

Mine are:

Sian Jessica

Isaac Kaden

:happydance:

other names i like:
Imogen, elicia,keeley,sienna

Kai, josh, leo, phoenix


----------



## Nessicle

ooh well I have some names m2k but my OH veto's every one I choose lol although I'm pretty sure after me giving birth I'll win my OH round ;) 

I like: 

Girls

Olivia
Ruby
Iris
Martha 
Gracie

Boys

Kelly
Noah
Finlay
Aidan
Ethan


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Cuuuute names ness!

Well ross wants jessica if we EVER have a girl, i think we can only make boys :lol: but i've had sian since i was pregnant with kian and eint been able to use it yet, then ross' brother used it as his daughters middle name :(

Soooo he has no choice, like u say...we do all the hard work, i think we have first dibs on the name :baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Aaisrie

For a boy I want (can't seem to win Chris around on this one!)

Atticus

For a girl I like but am not 100% on

Maëlle


----------



## Helly

Good morning ladies, 3dpo and nothing at all to report! No fun lol.

Vicky - dont worry, Im tiny and I mean tiny, BD can make me tear and the softcups go in no problem.

Yomo - Im egg shopping straight after work tonight and James is at his dads so all the more pancake mix for me, yay!

OH refused to turn the telly over to one born every minute, meanie, Im going to watch it on the C4 iplayer :)

Hope everyone is having a fabby day, as for names my OH wants Rachel but Im not sure, not really thought about boys names yet.


----------



## Aaisrie

I like unusual names so I'm always worried someone will steal them!! M2K that musta really pissed you off!!! With Saraya's name it would be SO obvious if someone tried to steal it lol


----------



## Mommy2Kian

It did a bit yeh, but it eint gonna stop me, it was MY name first :lol:

i really cant wait to see those 2 beautiful lines, not sure how ill tell ross...i was thinkin gof wrapping up the test in some tinfoil and putting it in with his work dinner :rofl:

im thinking PMA! we will get out BFPS this time round!!!:flower:


----------



## laura6914

Hey girls, 

How we all doing today? So who is gearing up to OV? Update me :happydance:

xxx


----------



## laura6914

:dohh: oh i see most of you are in the 2WW ffrom opening my eyes and looking at your tickers :dohh:

Good luck all hope we see lots of BFPs, :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

Mommy2Kian said:


> Cuuuute names ness!
> 
> Well ross wants jessica if we EVER have a girl, i think we can only make boys :lol: but i've had sian since i was pregnant with kian and eint been able to use it yet, then ross' brother used it as his daughters middle name :(
> 
> Soooo he has no choice, like u say...we do all the hard work, i think we have first dibs on the name :baby::baby::baby:

he he too right!!! 

I love the names Jessica and Isaac - it defo has to be Kaden for a boy's middle name in remembrance of your little angel! 

Eve - oooh I love the name Atticus, my fave book is To Kill a Mockingbird! i called one of my pets Scout years ago!! 

Helly - my OH made me turn it off about 2/3 of the way through so didn't get to see the end! Boo!! 

Laura - I'm gearing up to OV honey!! Got my softcups and zestica fertility lube ready and waiting :happydance:

you doing ok? morning sickness kicking in fully yet?!


----------



## laura6914

hey ness, yey on the OV :happydance: whats that lube? I have never heard of it. 
Oh yeah its kicked in. I have been off work for 2 days with it. Seems to be easing off a little now though thank god.


----------



## Nessicle

laura6914 said:


> hey ness, yey on the OV :happydance: whats that lube? I have never heard of it.
> Oh yeah its kicked in. I have been off work for 2 days with it. Seems to be easing off a little now though thank god.

awww bless you! Sickness for a good cause but that won't exactly help with making it go hey?! 

The lube is on access diagnostics website, it's sperm friendly so will use that until just before ov and then use some conceive+ in a softcup when we've :sex: 

I'm thinking the zestica might be better for me anyway as before ttc I found KY or durex lubes gave me very sore bits :blush:


----------



## laura6914

ohhh i hope it works for you chick. Is this your second cycle TTC? are you charting this month to? I still take my temps ever other few days. is soooo addictive. lol. 

xxx


----------



## Helly

Hey Laura, great news about the sickness! You do know the more sick you are the higher your levels of HCG are? Thats got to be a good thing, I was so happy everytime I was sick last time cos I knew it eant I had high HCG levels :D

So, one thing you can only say in this place...went to the loo and had a huge glob of creamy CM in knickers, whats that about????


----------



## Nessicle

laura6914 said:


> ohhh i hope it works for you chick. Is this your second cycle TTC? are you charting this month to? I still take my temps ever other few days. is soooo addictive. lol.
> 
> xxx

Yep second cycle Laura!! I'm feeling very positive about this month and just can't wait to ovulate now!! 

Started charting on Sunday which was cd1 on cd4 now and starting to see a pattern on my chart! Told my OH I'd be doing it and he didnt even bat an eyelid - think he's getting used to all this ttc business now! xxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Helly my cm is like glue! strange...

laura hiya hun hope ur ok, im one week down and one week to go...im nervouse, not sure why :lol:


----------



## laura6914

Ness my OH got to that point as well. In the end he was more involved then me i think. With him being in the army when he was away i had to call him at 5:30 every morning and tell him what my temp was then had to send him a picture of my chart. bless him. 

Hey M2K, may be your nervous for a good reason chick. Im back you your way in a few weeks. Got my cousins 18th in the wonderful world of Tipton :haha:
You going to test early or be good and wait?

xxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:lol: good ol'tipon!

id like to wait till next wednesday but i have some cheapies left over so will probably test around 11dpo :lol:


----------



## laura6914

we shall see how long you last, we all know what us woman are like. lol. Hope you get that :bfp: chick. got everything crossed for you. 

In fact got everything crossed for all you ladies. 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

laura6914 said:


> Ness my OH got to that point as well. In the end he was more involved then me i think. With him being in the army when he was away i had to call him at 5:30 every morning and tell him what my temp was then had to send him a picture of my chart. bless him.
> 
> Hey M2K, may be your nervous for a good reason chick. Im back you your way in a few weeks. Got my cousins 18th in the wonderful world of Tipton :haha:
> You going to test early or be good and wait?
> 
> xxx

aww bless him - don't think Mark will get that involved but he doesnt bat an eyelid bless him! 

xx


----------



## yomo

Afternoon Ladies, You all have some lovely names for those BFP that we are gonna get this month!!!! PMA 

I have always always wanted to call my little girl Bethany (my doll as a child was called Bethany lol )

I love loads of boys names:

Kai
Callum 
Luke

I got a faint line yesterday on my internet cheap tests so I had a bit just in case! I am hoping that the line is a bit darker tonight when i get home. 

Helly - enjoy the pancakes have one for me!
Laura - Glad you are ok (other than the sickness, but just think you have been waiting soooo long to feel like this! Morning sickness is a good thing) I can't wait but I bet I'm not saying that when I have my head down the loo.

Is everyone else ok?


----------



## Nessicle

yomo said:


> Afternoon Ladies, You all have some lovely names for those BFP that we are gonna get this month!!!! PMA
> 
> I have always always wanted to call my little girl Bethany (my doll as a child was called Bethany lol )
> 
> I love loads of boys names:
> 
> Kai
> Callum
> Luke
> 
> I got a faint line yesterday on my internet cheap tests so I had a bit just in case! I am hoping that the line is a bit darker tonight when i get home.
> 
> Helly - enjoy the pancakes have one for me!
> Laura - Glad you are ok (other than the sickness, but just think you have been waiting soooo long to feel like this! Morning sickness is a good thing) I can't wait but I bet I'm not saying that when I have my head down the loo.
> 
> Is everyone else ok?

Afternoon darling!! 

Callum is a lovely name I also like that! We ARE going to get our springtime :bfp:'s!!! 

was that a faint line on an opk? Just go at it like rabbits for the next 5 days :D 

Bethany was my dolly's name too!!! Although I seem to have grown out of liking it for a daughter I think it's because one of my sister's friends is called Bethany and she's a scraggy little thing - put me off lol funny how if you know someone or heard of someone with the name it puts you off!


----------



## babyloulou

Hi girls- I am on CD12 now and have used the softcups every BD this cycle so far- just waiting for a positive OPK now!! I'm hoping the clomid manages to make me ovulate again this month like it did last month!

Good luck everyone with getting their BFPs!

(Hi Laura- glad to see you and the bean are well- we're missing you over on the clomid club xxx)


----------



## BellaBlu

Ness- I know exactly what you mean! When I find a name I like, and then I meet someone and am put off by them I don't like the name anymore.. lol. I'm excited for you this cycle! :hugs: 

I'm ready for ALL of us to move to first trimester!

Yomo- I'm with ness, did you get a light line on a PG test or an OPK?! I wanna know how excited I'm getting here?! :)

Laura- It always brightens my day to see you pop up in here! :flower: 

Eve- Hope everything works out with the car honey*

M2K- Why are you nervous girl? Maybe that's a sign ! :D

If I missed anyone I'm sorry I'm bad about that :shrug: 

But I hope you all have a fantastic day! Xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Hi bella darling! 

How you feeling today?

OMG how amazing would that be if we all moved to first tri together!! I just wanna get cracking on making a baby now! 

Do you have pancake day in America, Bella? I know you guys have different sorts of pancakes though - or do you have a similar day? Over here Pancake Day symbolises the emptying out of store cupboard ingredients the day before Ash Wednesday (today) which is the start of Lent!


----------



## BellaBlu

Hey honey :hugs:

I'm feeling a little better. I was so tired after I woke up that I laid back down for another few hours.. But after I got up the 2nd time and started being productive I woke up a bit, so I'm feeling okay :) Thanks for asking* :flower:

I've never heard of Pancake day- Lent is for catholics right? I know that alot of people do lent, but I've never heard of pancake day. 
So you just go through and throw away all your food, or just some stuff? :shrug: That doesn't sound like much fun. lol


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hey bella :hugs:

yomo im getting excited for u, you mean a bfp? or positive opk?

im just cooking us lamb moussaka, garlic bread and salad mmmm im so hungry today!

id love to go over to 1st trimester with all you girls, the time would fly by!!!!!!!!!!!!

:flower:


----------



## Aaisrie

Hey girls!!

Bella - we don't throw stuff out anymore, because in lent you weren't allowed to eat certain things people made pancakes to use up ingredients before throwing stuff out. Now we just buy in the stuff to make pancakes!!! It's biblical when they made leven (spelling?). Yea the car is fixed YAY!

Helly - I have loads of CM to! Really creamy with lumps in (Is there even a point in typing TMI anymore?! LOL) and my pants look like I've wet myself there's so much.

Ness - charting is so addictive huh??

M2K - I'm so on tenderhooks about you testing!!

Laura - so good to see you in here darling!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hey girls!!

Bella - we don't throw stuff out anymore, because in lent you weren't allowed to eat certain things people made pancakes to use up ingredients before throwing stuff out. Now we just buy in the stuff to make pancakes!!! It's biblical when they made leven (spelling?). Yea the car is fixed YAY!

Helly - I have loads of CM to! Really creamy with lumps in (Is there even a point in typing TMI anymore?! LOL) and my pants look like I've wet myself there's so much.

Ness - charting is so addictive huh??

M2K - I'm so on tenderhooks about you testing!!

Laura - so good to see you in here darling!!!


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha Eve - yeah we passed tmi wayyyyy back :haha:

yep charting is well addictive - I can't wait to take my temp tomorrow!! I'm CD5 already tomorrow!! Only 7 days til I start to be fertile again!! :) 

The CM sounds really promising for you girls! I have everything crossed for you that it's a sign!! xx


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm almost sure I didn't have this CM the last 2 cycles. I normally get sticky and dry right after O, so sticky you get clumps of it stuck in your pubes (How's that for way past TMI!!) hahahaha


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: eve that is mega gross! Just shave them all off like I do and then non can get stuck :D 

about 3dpo to about 6dpo I had really really creamy lumpy discharge with a slight yellow tinge I'd never had that before and it grossed me out ha


----------



## Aaisrie

HAHAHA FINALLY!! I hit the TMI line!! They are only about 1/2 cm (that's centimetre!) long, I keep it short but I hate getting ingrown hairs from being bald!!! HAHAHAHA


----------



## Nessicle

i just use a lady shaver and i don't get any ingrowing hairs with it - I remember using a razor once, it was itch central!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

^^ YES! I hate that, now I just use a bikini trimmer to keep it short, plus sometimes I feel creepy about being bald down there... I dunno like I haven't been through puberty or something?!


----------



## brillbride

hi girls---just ordered my softcups online there (instead-UK) used preseed last month and it didnt work so trying these this month.... hope i can work them--shall be fun!!!xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Welcome brillbride - don't suppose your coming to the N.I. meet in Belfast on Saturday?


----------



## brillbride

Aaisrie said:


> Welcome brillbride - don't suppose your coming to the N.I. meet in Belfast on Saturday?

OMG--I didnt know about it!! Im in the North myself---well along the border----Would like to know all about the meet up---in case I could go....keep me informed!!xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

It's at Yorkgate, 1pm, outside the cinema - lemme grab the link to the thread!


----------



## Aaisrie

Here ya go brillbride - I'm going!

https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-meets/254735-northern-ireland-meet-20.html


----------



## brillbride

thanks aaisire--xx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Evening ladies...tok me a while to catch up. And I again confirmed what a amazing group of ladies you are!! 

I am also cracking up at the pubic hair conversation!! Oh my. I personally shave but think I might invest in a lady trimmer now since there is no ingrown hairs. haha
I am 4dpo and the only symptoms I seem to have is bbs feel fuller...so hoping for a BFP this month. God Bless ladies and sticky baby dust to us all


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm 4DPO too reed!!


----------



## BellaBlu

Hey Girls :flower:

Lol, Eve you are something else :rofl: .. I just use a regular 4 blade razor, and use conditioner to shave *down there* .. Never get razorbumps or ingrown hairs! :lol:

What DON'T we talk about in here?

I didn't get my BBT today, I threw a fit. I mean.. literally. I did on the otherhand get 3 of the other packages I've been waiting on- And they sent me the wrong color of one of the shirts I ordered. :growlmad: (I've got an online shopping problem, now I've only got 8 more packages on the way :blush:) But it's gotta be here by tomorrow! They sent it out on the 3rd.

I'm all excited to start charting properly.. :yipee: .. I've felt okay today but still going to the doctor this week to get checked out.

CM sounds good girls! And the other symptoms! :hugs:

We're due another BFP in here anytime. Who's it gonna be? ;)


----------



## Aaisrie

OMG... I SWEAR I just had the WORST constipation EVER... I thought I was gonna take a panic attack or pass out it was so bad.... I wouldn't be surprised if I burst a kidney.... *lies down*


----------



## jaimad

You ladies are too funny! I seem to lurk a lot around here but I have introduced myself before!

I am 6dpo today! Seems like a lot of us are in the 2WW! Good luck to everyone. Sending lots of baby dust!! I have had some symptoms and like a dumb dumb I tested today using an internet cheapie because I have like 30 of them! I thought I saw a slight something but only if I squinted, put in another light, etc, etc! I know I am such a POAS aholic! I need to find some meetings! lol! Yesterday while riding in the car with DH I started having major hot flashes and I thought I was going to puke. I told DH to pull over once but he didnt! Also have major lower back pain & cramps like no ones business. I hate the 2WW. Anyone else?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

hey Jaimad nice to see you!! LOl. Yes the 2ww is the worst!! I hope what you saw was the start to your BFP..and yes the ladies on this forum are great....and say the funniest things to keep the PMA going!! I feel so blessed to have found them


----------



## jaimad

I feel a little foolish for testing already but oh well! My bb's have been having these wierd pains through them all day.


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Ladies im worried....i did a test at 8dpo durrrr :dohh: i looked and couldnt see anything, went to check on kian, then went back and looked again and i see the faintest i mean bend it in half faint line, but its a cheapo and i dont trust it, i think im seeing things, i hate this :dohh: ill try again in 2 days see if it gets darker, im probably imagining it, no point me taking a pic cus u wont see it, i can barely see it which makes me think im suffering from "i see a line when there is no line syndrome"

:hugs:


----------



## yomo

Mommy2Kian said:


> Hey bella :hugs:
> 
> yomo im getting excited for u, you mean a bfp? or positive opk?
> 
> im just cooking us lamb moussaka, garlic bread and salad mmmm im so hungry today!
> 
> id love to go over to 1st trimester with all you girls, the time would fly by!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :flower:

Sorry babes a OPK! How are you today?:hugs:


----------



## yomo

Nessicle said:


> yomo said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon Ladies, You all have some lovely names for those BFP that we are gonna get this month!!!! PMA
> 
> I have always always wanted to call my little girl Bethany (my doll as a child was called Bethany lol )
> 
> I love loads of boys names:
> 
> Kai
> Callum
> Luke
> 
> I got a faint line yesterday on my internet cheap tests so I had a bit just in case! I am hoping that the line is a bit darker tonight when i get home.
> 
> Helly - enjoy the pancakes have one for me!
> Laura - Glad you are ok (other than the sickness, but just think you have been waiting soooo long to feel like this! Morning sickness is a good thing) I can't wait but I bet I'm not saying that when I have my head down the loo.
> 
> Is everyone else ok?
> 
> Afternoon darling!!
> 
> Callum is a lovely name I also like that! We ARE going to get our springtime :bfp:'s!!!
> 
> was that a faint line on an opk? Just go at it like rabbits for the next 5 days :D
> 
> Bethany was my dolly's name too!!! Although I seem to have grown out of liking it for a daughter I think it's because one of my sister's friends is called Bethany and she's a scraggy little thing - put me off lol funny how if you know someone or heard of someone with the name it puts you off!Click to expand...

Yes on a OPK, I know what you mean about the names, I really like Nathan but...... there was a Nathan in my class at school and he stank! lol :hugs:


----------



## yomo

Mommy2Kian said:


> Ladies im worried....i did a test at 8dpo durrrr :dohh: i looked and couldnt see anything, went to check on kian, then went back and looked again and i see the faintest i mean bend it in half faint line, but its a cheapo and i dont trust it, i think im seeing things, i hate this :dohh: ill try again in 2 days see if it gets darker, im probably imagining it, no point me taking a pic cus u wont see it, i can barely see it which makes me think im suffering from "i see a line when there is no line syndrome"
> 
> :hugs:

Fingers crossed babes, I did another OPK yesterday and nothing, I am hoping that it comes back tonight as I am due to OV today! I was taking that Angus Castus at the beg of my cycle, then someone warned me off it so stopped! I am hoping that it aint brought it forward or thats me out this month:growlmad:


----------



## Aaisrie

My bum is SO SORE.... I swear it feels like I went through labour with the wrong hole..... :(


----------



## yomo

Ha ha Eve you make me laugh sooo much lol. I need your help when I click on Cp to view the latest posts Softcups ain't on it, thought no-one was talking to find out I missed loads!! What do you think is wrong? X


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:hugs: i hate them type of poohs!!! i have a cream called anusol,,no im not lying :lol: it's used for piles, irritation, etc, it helps sooth!

:kiss:


----------



## Aaisrie

M2K I have some of that, I've had piles for years - the result of not eating for years! But this isn't even a piles thing, it's like OMG... PAIN... like my bumhole was BURNING last night it was so sore. Not even from straining, because I wasn't really, it was the SIZE of it, like the width - I swear at one point it was like the head crowning....

Yomo - it could be you accidentally unsubscribed from the topic, I'll need to check in the CP to see how to resubscribe :) BRB with an answer!


----------



## Aaisrie

Okay, at the top of this thread (not in user cp!) there is a thing that says "thread tools" click on it and click subscribe to thread and see if that works!


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: just catching up on last nights posts!! OMG you girls crack me up!! 

I have no problem pooing cos of my coeliac :D they just slide out ha ha


----------



## yomo

Aaisrie said:


> Okay, at the top of this thread (not in user cp!) there is a thing that says "thread tools" click on it and click subscribe to thread and see if that works!

Your a STAR!!! thanks

I have real issues with going for a poo, I only go once a week! Think it's going to cause me trouble when I get my BFP. Just know I am going to poo myself whilst in labour lol :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Ness I would have killed for that last night, I can't even tell you how painful it was/is. I found some germaloid cream and have put it on and I think it feels a bit better but OMG PAIN - this is coming from the woman who gave birth with no pain relief!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Yomo I had little rabbit droppings in labour!! HAHA But your body clears itself out first, like you get major runs when you are in early labour - I swear I thought I was gonna die from the smell it was so bad!!! HAHAHA
I used to only go once a week when I was anorexic, now it's every 2 days but even when I was anorexic and was constantly constipated I have never had anything like last night. I swear if it's not a pregnancy sign then I will DIE!


----------



## yomo

Aaisrie said:


> Yomo I had little rabbit droppings in labour!! HAHA But your body clears itself out first, like you get major runs when you are in early labour - I swear I thought I was gonna die from the smell it was so bad!!! HAHAHA
> I used to only go once a week when I was anorexic, now it's every 2 days but even when I was anorexic and was constantly constipated I have never had anything like last night. I swear if it's not a pregnancy sign then I will DIE!

Fingers crossed for you babes, I aint going to cross my legs though! lol 

Can you take a look at my chart when you have a mo, It's really confusing me at the mo, I am hoping that I aint OV early x


----------



## Aaisrie

Darling I have been checking your chart but I can only see a temp on CD1 and your last cycles chart?


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha I go 3 times a day!!! 

constipation is a sign of pregnancy though isn't it? 


I remember after my laparoscopy I couldnt use my tummy muscles so couldnt poo and I hadn't been to the toilet in nearly a week, all tablets had completely bunged me up. Hospital wouldnt let me go home until I'd poo'd so i had to use rubber examination gloves, some gel that disolves poo and pull it down myself it was the most horrendous pain ever! :rofl:


----------



## yomo

Aaisrie said:


> Darling I have been checking your chart but I can only see a temp on CD1 and your last cycles chart?

Try that now dear, I was taking that Angus Catus at the beg of my cycle now I am worried that I have OV early. I got a really really faint line on my opk on Tuesday but nothing last night, thinking back as well Monday I forgot to hold my wee and went before I left work! Still took a test but no line Monday so I am thinking that I might have OV on monday and got a faint line Tuesday. I am really worried now x


----------



## Aaisrie

Wow Ness that must have been horrid!!

Yes constipation is a pregnancy sign, I'm just hoping that's what it is or I will be REALLY pissed from THAT amount of pain! Even sitting down is sore!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Wow that's a crazy chart!! Are there any other circs that would have caused your temp to dip dramatically, like sleeping somewhere else, not having the heating on - anything like that?? If your temp is about the same tomorrow as it was today and yesterday I would say you O'd on CD11 however the MORE confusing thing is your temps because your temp at the moment would only be sitting on the coverline because of the high temps previously. What does angus cactus do?


----------



## yomo

Aaisrie said:


> Wow that's a crazy chart!! Are there any other circs that would have caused your temp to dip dramatically, like sleeping somewhere else, not having the heating on - anything like that?? If your temp is about the same tomorrow as it was today and yesterday I would say you O'd on CD11 however the MORE confusing thing is your temps because your temp at the moment would only be sitting on the coverline because of the high temps previously. What does angus cactus do?

Glad it's not only me that is confused! If the pro is saying something is wierd then it's defo strange. The only thing I can think of is that I went to the toilet early morning perhaps??? I can't recall I normally get up every night to go the loo and it's downstaires at the other end of the house!

Angus is supposed to make your LP longer and also increase your chances, although someone on here warned me off it and I aint taken it since it also made my period longer! x


----------



## Aaisrie

That might explain the raised temp on CD9 because getting up would raise your temp but given the big dip it does look like you O'd. If that's supposed to lengthen your LP what it probably does it lengthen it backwards... like it doesn't make your cycle longer therefore you O sooner in your cycle? I don't know enough about it to say for sure but it still looks like you O'd - I will keep my eye on your chart, it will be easier to see tomorrow but if it stays up I would say FF will put crosshairs on your chart tomorrow. Three raised temps after a dip and it does that.... The other problem is you have to have been asleep for 3 hrs at least for temping to work so if you got up to go to the loo and only had 2 hrs more sleep that could mess up the temps too. Keep temping but try and check what time you go to the loo and then if you don't have enough sleep between you can record it on your chart so you KNOW which temps are inaccurate :)


----------



## yomo

I hope I haven't missed it I will have no chance this month if that is the case, Oh well like you say I am going to have to wait and see what tomorrow brings. Thanks for your help x Have you had any more good signs?


----------



## Aaisrie

Just the constipation, a bit of fatigue and the slightest touch of nausea. Nothing really pertinent though, well aside from the horrendous constipation.

I'm so sorry though, I really hope it's just a flukey dip... *hugs*


----------



## BellaBlu

:rofl: It's probably unhealthy to laugh this hard. Honestly..
Eve honey have you taken anything to help with the constipation? If nothing else I eat a couple of dates everynight. They loaded with fiber so they help things along.

M2K- OMG TEST AGAIN!!! :yipee: I'm excited for you! 

Ness- How ya doing girl? Hope all is well.. That does sound horrid about after your laparoscopy! :(

Yomo- I'm sorry about the charting troubles hun. :hugs: Hope you get things figured out

Jaimad- Lots of babydust to you honey :hugs: sounds good so far!

Reedsgirl- How are you doing!? :flower: :)


----------



## BellaBlu

Oh! And *Yomo* about the softcups not showing up in your CP, Mine doesn't always show up either.. I think it's just a glitch or something. Rest assured there is usually ALWAYS new chatter in here so I just go to the TTC board and find this thread, it's always on the first page :flower:


----------



## Aaisrie

EUGH DATES! I would BOKE! Thing is I don't normally get this... well I've never had this! My diet isn't too bad now I'm recovering etc and I eat as well as I can on a daily basis. I get the odd touch but nothing like this, just "normal" constipation. Even with my IBS I've never had C like this, normally it gives me runs... Totally strange... unless I'm pregnant. Oh and Bella when we were on the bus going back to pick the car up "somewhere over the rainbow" came on the radio!!! Come on Noodle STICK STICK! Or NOODLES!


----------



## BellaBlu

OMG the Irony!!! :D 

*grins* .. Now that is just a bit much. I bet that noodle is going to get all snuggly this month.

Too many signs to pass up! :flower:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

"slowly puts down pizza" i suddenly dont feel hungry after reading the thread :sick: :lol:


----------



## Nessicle

Aaisrie said:


> Wow Ness that must have been horrid!!
> 
> Yes constipation is a pregnancy sign, I'm just hoping that's what it is or I will be REALLY pissed from THAT amount of pain! Even sitting down is sore!!

haha yeah it was pretty horrendous but being constipated makes you feel rubbish anyway! Makes you feel lethargic and sick! 

Eve it sounds really positive for you matey!!!! :happydance:

m2k :rofl:

Hiya Bella!! how's you today girly??

I just went to Ann Summers and bought some handcuffs, a pvc dress, stockings and suspenders for my man tonight!! woo hoo!!

I can bribe him when it comes to ov then to :sex: every night he he


----------



## Aaisrie

M2K sorry about that HAHAHAHAHA I thought there was no such thing as TMI in this thread?! Everyone has suddenly changed their minds!!

Ness Hell yea baby, sounds like it's showtime!!

Bella how are you doing honey?


----------



## BellaBlu

I'm fine :) Been 'on the go' today.. finally just chillin out for a little bit. :flower:

:flower: Waiting on DH to get home and then making supper. Typical night pretty much..

M2K- lol. Pizza sounds great! Maybe I'll get by with ordering pizza for supper.


----------



## Aaisrie

Well I need to go get my shit together. I'm going to Bikers Church tonight so my friend Sai is picking me up and I said I'd make sandwiches for the car ride.... I need to get him to drop me back at Patricia's because I always stay there on Thursday night so that means I have to get all my tomorrows stuff ready TOO.... I can't be arsed!!! Well my arse is too sore to be arsed really... LOL


----------



## Helly

Haha, been off here all day and its chaos!

Eve - hope your butt gets a bit more free flow soon and hope its a sign :D

M2K, not read back far enough, someone said repeat a test?!? You had a BFP?

Hope everyone is doing brill today! Work sucks lol.


----------



## Nessicle

Aaisrie said:


> Ness Hell yea baby, sounds like it's showtime!!

:winkwink: you bet your boots it's showtime!! he he he won't know what's hit him! 

Eve get some sudacrem rubbed on your chocolate starfish to soothe it (now that's TMI :rofl:)


----------



## Aaisrie

CHOCOLATE STARFISH OMG LOL
I put germaloids on it and it's feeling much better, still very sore though. I have the sandwiches made and even made cute little lunchbags for them too! How cool am I!

Helly M2K had a BFP, she went to check on Kian and she checked a min later and there was a really faint BFP so she's gonna recheck because she's not sure if she's having "seeing a line when there's not really a line" syndrome yet! So we are all on tenderhooks waiting!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

he he did you like that one Eve?! :rofl:

I hope m2k has a bfp!! I'm dying to know!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Bellaboo where are youuuuuu


----------



## BellaBlu

I'm here now  ..

I wanna whats up with M2K! For sure. DH came home with a Jaguar he rented for the weekend.. We have a company party to attend tomorrow night, oh joy.

Sorry I haven't been on I had to do some grocery shopping and then we were watching "The mentalist" .. so I've just been bumming around :flower:

Where are you girls? Sleep is for the birds :lol:


----------



## BellaBlu

Did I mention I give up? I'm giving it one more month and then I'm done trying. If I hear one more pregnancy announcement I swear I'll break down crying.

I would love to be sick and tired and gain all kinds of weight..

If it had the end result of a baby!

Unfortunately I seem to be sick.. and tired.. and stressed as it is.
Maybe I'll just wait a few more years. Maybe it just isn't the "right" time and trying right now is a complete waste of my time anyways.. cuz if it isn't meant to happen right now then it isn't going to. :cry:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Evening girlies...this post gets more and more interesting..LOL. 

Bella I am good luv thanks for asking...trying not to symptom spot...but t n:)here aren't really anytoday anyway. I understand about the taking a break if no BFP this month I am doing the same. THe stress is getting to me as well. 

M2K when you restesting...you may have said but I can't concentrate with all the poo talk!! HAHA :)

Ness loving the naughty outift idea..fun fun


----------



## reedsgirl1138

OMG!! I just had the worst pain in my life in my left side... and I have 3 babies natural with no pain meds!! I was sitting on the couch and had this pinchy feeling and when I stood up I felt like someone stabbed me...I had to sit back down and breathe. Any ideas what this could be ladies?? 

Oh and I finally felt my cervix..it was way up high and I had to kinda squat..but I am pretty sure that was it...it was soft and way high I really had to push my finger up there(tmi sorry)..


----------



## Aaisrie

Could it be implantation pains? Sounds like you are feeling your cervix alright! Mine's really high too and I have to REALLY stretch to reach it


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Oh I hope so but that was some pain...almost like a pulled something..but now its barely there just kinda a pinchy feeling..I am not sure what dpo I am...it confuses me..I had a positive opk on the 12th..so thinking I am only 4/5dpo??


----------



## grneyednurse

Eeek if that keeps up, get it checked! We can't be having any ectopic pain this early? Hope it was just a one time thing!


----------



## Kita

I stalk here!

:rofl: at all the poop stories and omg chocolate starfish :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Helly

Eve, balls balls balls! My chart has changed my ov day, help! I had sticky CM that day so how could I have ovulated, grrrr!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Bella darling i can understand how frustrated u must be feeling!!! im only on 3rd cycle and feel like jacking it in!:hugs: u watch, on your break youll have ONE whoopsy sex and get pregnant! 

Ladies im sorry for the dissapointment, i took a cheapy and not even the faintest line to obsess over :cry: it was obviously an evap yesterday or there was NO actual line and i was imagining it! i fekin hate this part! im 9dpo so yes its still early, but i kinda got excited yesterday...what a kick in the ass!:dohh:

AF is due monday, so im waiting! :wacko:

Hope ur all okie ladies :kiss:


----------



## Helly

Ah hon, this bit stinks. There's still time yet. 

Bella - I totally understand, like M2K said you'll take a break and it will just happen.

How's everyone doing today? God Im p**sed off over my chart changing!


----------



## Nessicle

Morning all!! 

How are we today?!

Bella - aww darling sorry no one was around last night to send you :hugs: that's the only problem being across the pond, we were all tucked up in bed xx you sound really fed up darling :( wish there was something I could say or do to help! I reckon one month of NTNP you will get pregnant straightaway!!

M2K :cry: but there's still hope you're still only 9dpo so got everything crossed for you!

Eve and reedsgirl OMG sooo excited for you!! 

Helly - hope you get confusion sorted with your chart!! 

I'm good this morning if a little tired! Had to take my kitten Dexter to the vets as he was just not himself and vet is pretty sure it's cat flu, he had to have two jabs and some antibiotic eye drops. Poor little thing is only a baby 13 weeks! He's doing much better today though so that's a good sign! 

Finally got in last night and had to get myself all dolled up for OH in my kinky outfit - he LOVED it! he was raring to go straightaway didnt even need me to help out :thumbup: defo be doing that around ov time :haha:


----------



## Helly

Haha Ness, you crack me up, glad it worked for ya! My OH said the other day about getting a nurses outfit, I said at his age it'll be a carers outfit :D


----------



## Aaisrie

Helly it's because of your coverline, remember I was saying to you yesterday that your temps were too low to be O temps because they wouldn't have been above your coverline - that's why it's not considering CD14 as O date. If you look at my chart you'll see my post-O dates are much higher than my coverline. Because of your pre-O temps your coverline is higher therefore for you to have O'd you have to have higher temps than your average (which is what your coverline is). Does that make sense? Was it sticky CM all day?


----------



## Helly

Thanks Eve, think I get it. My coverline was made higher today though, it was lower than that before today. Not sure if it was sticky all day but it was certainly not EWCM. Ah balls, i dont want to be 3 dpo :(


----------



## Nessicle

Helly said:


> Haha Ness, you crack me up, glad it worked for ya! My OH said the other day about getting a nurses outfit, I said at his age it'll be a carers outfit :D

:thumbup:

ha ha ha carers outfit lol! My OH wants me to get a nurse's outfit next - glad he's paying for it all though £40 from Ann Summers just for the pvc dress!!


----------



## BellaBlu

Gotta love sexy costumes :lol: I'm gonna stick around and check on you girls and talk to you as well. I couldn't live with myself if I missed one of your BFP announcements!

I have an appointment for Tuesday and 9:50, Yay me. I got over my anxiety and made the damn appointment. So tuesday it is girls.. I'll let you know what I find out. :hugs:

Xxx


----------



## Helly

Good luck hon x


----------



## Nessicle

good luck bella darling xx we're all here for you xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Finally Bella!! I'm glad you finally made it and we can get this all sorted out!!!

Helly your chart can change, it's because it's based on thousands of other charts - it's a learned calculation!!! It has been a strange month for you. It's hard because some of your temps are inaccurate. Like today my temp is WAY high but I know it's because I'm at Patricia's house and she has her heating on higher than mine and first thing in the morning so it made it majorly spike today!! There are so many things that can affect your temp but it's the ONLY accurate way of pinpointing O time.... I just went and checked your chart there and it's gone back to 5DPO!??! Did you change something??


----------



## Aaisrie

Ness that's soo cute about the outfits, if I put one on for Chris he'd laugh!!!!

M2K I really hope you get your BFP soon!!!!


----------



## yomo

Evening Ladies, 

Sorry I aint been on today been moving offices at work! What a nightmare.

So how are you getting on?

Ness - you go girl!

Bella - Glad you have booked an appointment let us know how you get on. 

Eve - How is your choc star today lol

M2K - So hope you and Eve get your BFP this month baby dust to you both.

Any one I have missed baby dust to you all.

I have had some great news today got a smiley face on my CB digital ovulation kit!!! So pleased as I thought I was out this month. So I have plans for my hubby today and tomorrow lol x


----------



## Aaisrie

That is SO bizarre Yomo!! I will be interested to see what your chart does tomorrow!! My choc star is much better... the reason for this is as follows:

I phoned Patricia and happened to mention the baby-passing-through-bum feeling and she told me to put TOOTHPASTE on it... I was like NO, that would hurt, you aren't meant to put stuff like that THERE... she was like no do it, it will make it better.. so I DID IT!! Yea, I'm crazy... it stung like FUCK! She told me to leave it on, even though it felt like my bum was on fire... but I took it off because it was getting sore... about 30 mins - 1 hr later, totally fine! No pain!! I even pooed today and although I was still a bit constipated it wasn't sore!! YAY!!


----------



## yomo

Ha ha that is soooo funny, your a madhead to even try it!! At least it worked result.

I am well shocked! I though I will just try a test just in case, did a cheap one first and got a faint second line then tried a clearblue one and got a smiley face yayyyyyy. Really thought I would have to wait another month, been sulking for the last 2 days.


----------



## Aaisrie

I did say to you about your coverline though and how it wouldn't make sense. Funny you and Helly have the same kinda chart thing going on right now! Not funny ha ha, funny weird!!


----------



## yomo

I know but then again I have never been normal Eve lol. How are you feeling today and more BFN signs?


----------



## Aaisrie

BFN signs?! LOL Had a little nausea, not when I first got up but about an hr after, backache I got yesterday and hasn't gone away but that could be because of the cold weather, the constipation although nowhere near as bad as the other day and my skin is broken out... but that could be anything. Quite tired but again, could be anything


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: toothpaste?!! ha ha ha I'll have to remember that! Is it something to do with the flouride?


----------



## Aaisrie

I have NO idea! It stung like a MOFO but it definitely worked! Everything I looked up online AFTERWARDS told me NOT to do it lol... bit late!


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha some truth in those old wives tales though hey?!


----------



## Aaisrie

Must be - sometimes it's good that my best friend is 30 yrs older than me!!


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha well I'm sure they tried and tested everything and got passed tons of advice from their mothers!

I feel guilty I'm sat here having a glass of wine or 4 ha ha but i need it had a stressful week is that really bad??


----------



## Aaisrie

You're only on CD6 it's fine lol

I'm eating cream cheese on bagels with a cup of coffee - soft cheese... possibly pregnant? LOL Who cares :)


----------



## yomo

Aaisrie said:


> BFN signs?! LOL Had a little nausea, not when I first got up but about an hr after, backache I got yesterday and hasn't gone away but that could be because of the cold weather, the constipation although nowhere near as bad as the other day and my skin is broken out... but that could be anything. Quite tired but again, could be anything

Ha ha what am i like had a hard day sorry..... BFP!!!:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL I figured that's what you meant... if I hadn't that list of symptoms would be totally bizarre!! LOL Still eating cream cheese... think I've eaten 3/4 the packet!


----------



## yomo

Aaisrie said:


> LOL I figured that's what you meant... if I hadn't that list of symptoms would be totally bizarre!! LOL Still eating cream cheese... think I've eaten 3/4 the packet!

Mmmm I am addicted to Cottage Cheese with pineapple in Yum yum


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm eating Boursin.... mmm drools...


----------



## BellaBlu

Hey girls. The party went well! One of the guys proposed to his girlfriend at the party, I got to "hold the ring" until he did it so I felt really special :flower: lol..

I ended up TRYING to drink a beer.. It made me soooo sick. We had to leave it made me so sick! I can't wait to see what the deal with this is. I've never gotten sick on the taste of beer.

Yomo- Yay! Get :sex:'in!

Eve- I'll have to remember that :lol: that's crazy! Have a good night girls. I'm going to bed I feel like crap. 

:hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Bella you aren't pregnant are you? Did you test just in case???


----------



## BellaBlu

I tested yesterday and got a BFN, but get this.. I got in my OV test strips today and there is most DEF. a Line... WTF?!

How dark is the line supposed to be. It's not as dark as the control line but it's THERE! 

I'm confused.


----------



## BellaBlu

^ I just got bored and decided to try one out.. now I'm just confused. :shrug:


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh with the OPKs a line isn't a line!! IT has to be as dark or darker than the control line to be a + :)

You aren't on FB tonight!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Having a mini freak out here.... So bella and I were talking about OPKs and she showed me hers because she hadn't done one before and wanted to know how dark it was in comparison to where she might be in her cycle... so I took one too... it should be negative now because I'm 6DPO. The CONTROL line is quite faint but the test line is the same.... or looks the same to my eyes..... so now I'm getting semi-excited... when I shouldn't because I know OPKs can be used to detect pregnancy... I googled it and found near enough everyone who got a real positive on their OPK at 6/7DPO was pregnant... but now I'm getting my hopes up when I really didn't want to because I don't want the crash if I don't get BFP.... Am I going insane?!?
So here is my *OPK*
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Tests/20100220_11.jpg


----------



## Kita

Ive heard that you can take an OPK and its possible to be + if you are pregnant.. But I didnt know it could work as early as 6dpo!? Now I wish I had some!

Good Luck ladies! I stalk more than I comment and every day I have to catch up by like 4 pages :haha: You all crack me up though!!


----------



## makeithappen

ooh eve, the month i got my bfp i had a pos opk at about 9dpo :happydance: this is a good sign!!! dont want to get your hopes up toooo much tho as you know our bodies can play horrible tricks on us, but all the same its pos for a reason :winkwink:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hey lovelies!!!:hugs:

hope this is good news for u eve :)

i took another test today 10dpo...no line, but when i looked again there was a line faint but there but also grey so obviously a fekin evap...:growlmad:

im hot, with a stuffy head, but had this last month and resulted in a big fat negative!...

We have decided that if we eint got caught this month, then we are going to have a break till june...that way i can lose weight tone up get my body right for pregnancy and also go to turkey in september, which the inlaws booked for us all to go on...:happydance: so if im pregnant this month then FANTASTIC... if not,,,then it's also good i guess...we will all have a holiday to look forward too...we shall see in the next few days :thumbup:


----------



## Aaisrie

M2k your positivity astounds me!!! I really am awestruck! I really hope you get your BFP, it's still way early for you to be testing.

Kita I actually searched it because I was totally confused and a lot of people seemed to get +OPK earlier than HPT because they are more sensitive.. it's something to do with the body showing up the LH part of the HCG sooner than the HCG?

makeithappen - I really hope so, if it's not it's not but I didn't do the OPK to try and see if I was so it was a bit of a shock!!! Guess it's just a waiting game now!!

How is everyone this morning? I need to get ready for the BnB meetup soon!


----------



## Nessicle

morning all!! Omg Eve I'm so excited for you!! I never got any positives on opk's last month past 3dpo and even though were mega faint as had already ov'd! 

re the cream cheese - surely philadelphia is ok to eat in pregnancy?


----------



## Aaisrie

You aren't supposed to eat any soft cheeses as they haven't been fully pasturised or something like that.. can't remember just know you aren't meant to!! But you also aren't meant to drink much coffee... I went through gallons of it! It's stupid to be OVERcautious to the rules!


----------



## BellaBlu

Eve yours looks like mine, maybe even a bit darker! :yipee: That's exciting! Have fun at the BnB meetup today. I'm officially addicted to peeing on sticks. I was so excited to wake up this morning to take another OPK! :lol: So off I go.

M2K I agree! LOVE that PMA girl! :hugs:

Kita- It is a pretty amusing thread isn't it :) 

Ness- Morning doll! Have a great day* :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

Aaisrie said:


> You aren't supposed to eat any soft cheeses as they haven't been fully pasturised or something like that.. can't remember just know you aren't meant to!! But you also aren't meant to drink much coffee... I went through gallons of it! It's stupid to be OVERcautious to the rules!

yeah i mean so many women don't even know they're pregnant til about 6 weeks and drink alcohol and eat stuff you're not supposed to


----------



## Nessicle

BellaBlu said:


> Eve yours looks like mine, maybe even a bit darker! :yipee: That's exciting! Have fun at the BnB meetup today. I'm officially addicted to peeing on sticks. I was so excited to wake up this morning to take another OPK! :lol: So off I go.
> 
> M2K I agree! LOVE that PMA girl! :hugs:
> 
> Kita- It is a pretty amusing thread isn't it :)
> 
> Ness- Morning doll! Have a great day* :flower:

thank you darling you too!!! 

I know what you mean about poas he he i did it so much last month!!xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Or people who smoke - I smoke and gave up as soon as I found out I was preg with Saraya, I half use and e-cig and half smoke now

Hey bellaboo!! I'm so excited for you!!! Your appt on tuesday is gonna be interesting!!


----------



## BellaBlu

Eve please be here still! Look at my OPK from today :)

This is *YESTERDAYS:* 
https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p107/brinajane/007.jpg

This is *TODAYS:*
https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p107/brinajane/22010.jpg

It seems to be darker so that means I didn't miss it right? :happydance:


----------



## BellaBlu

BUMP! Holy cow girls. This thread almost made it to the 2nd page, that's record breaking. Where are you girls?

Have a great weekend! XxX


----------



## Minimin

Hey girls! Hope your Saturday's are going well. My friend has left but I have a rotten rotten cold and am off to bed :( 

Bella- whats going on with those OPK's I hope your getting some :sex: in just in case.
I am CD9 today and nothing exciting to report. Though I am quite horny! LOL. Waiting to jump DH for the fun of it later- though snotty, runny nose and sore throat is going to kill that idea! ;(


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha min!! got an image of you jumping on your fella (though obviously don't know what you both look like he he) rubbing your nose and snotting everywhere ha ha


----------



## Minimin

Ness- ha ha.. that is exactly what will be happening! Also add in sneezing and snotting all over him before seducing him!!LOL- I may head down now and see what he is doing. perhaps I can pounce on him when he isnt looking! :)

Blocked nose is playing havoc with my sinuses :( Darn darn cold!

Ladies up to anything fun this evening?


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hey hunnies! :hugs:

min, dont sneeze just after he has done the deed...you'll sneeze them all out :rofl: i have a very funny image in my head right now :lol:

10dpo and nothing to report really, is this a good thing? who knows, maybe the less symtoms i have to obsess over the better :lol:

to be honest, if im not pregnant, im quite looking forward to losing weight getting fit, then going to turkey september...although i wont be drinking, jet skiing, paragluiding, i can still chill out in the sea and watch the world go by :thumbup:

i have 2 cheapies left...im testing tomorrow and monday then if bfn the witch shud arrive pretttty soon!

kians alseep, ross is on his ps3 playing the new alien vs preditor, and im just trying to clock up some puzzles on proffesor laytons pandoras box on the ds :blush:

hope ur all enjoying the weekend so far girls :flower:


----------



## Minimin

Fxd M2K!!! I will be eagerly watching out for your news. I just came back from Egypt and though I couldnt do some activities it was so nice to chill anyway!

I'll make sure my SC is in and legs are in the air (just in case though I am only CD9 so not ov) before sneezing and coughing!

Oh the mental image- where has my dignity gone?

TBH- I am bored and tempted to make myself a big G and T- I feel so guilty drinking though. I had a few this past week with AF arriving and then friend over- I just wish I could be tee total! :(


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:hugs: Have the g & t it wont hurt you, ohhh id love a glass of blossom hill red wine right now :thumbup:
best not tho just incase...wishful thinking eh! :flower:

when wont they allow u on the plane, is it past 28 weeks? really dotn fancy going turkey at 30 weeks pregnant, ill look like the fekin beach whale, and sis inlaw will be all slim and stuff :lol:


----------



## Minimin

M2K- I think youre right with it being around the late 20week mark! It would be so uncomfortable if you were 30 wk pregnant in that heat :(

Off to see what DH is doing! LOL :)


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Have one for me!!! ..im talking about a drink :rofl:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Cervix is low, and feels huge wtf...and getting niggly cramps...i think the cowbag is on her way...someone set fire to her broom...quick!!! :lol:


----------



## Nessicle

Min - lol get some Sudafed! That way at least you won't be sniffing and sneezing in OH's face he he!

M2K - boooo burn the bitchy witch!!!


----------



## WelshRose

I'm there with a match lit ready M2K!:laugh2:

Hey Girls...
I hope you don't mind if I join you again???
After pretty much non-stop bleeding from Oct thru to feb...it would appear that my body is deciding to play ball this cycle:thumbup:
I got a positive opk this morning....and now I'm on a mooncup mission to catch that eggy!

Hope you're all ok....heaps of luck and :dust: to you all..:hugs:

How can I get a banner again that links to the softcup testing thread?

x:flow:x


----------



## Aaisrie

M2K Burn the witch!!! You CAN fly after 28 weeks as long as you have written permission from your Dr to say everything is okay - I don't know if it's an official form but I remember one of my friends needing one.

Bellaboo - miss you!!

Minimin - *throws some tissues your way* enjoy the NON-BD sex!

Welshrose - course you are welcome!!


----------



## WelshRose

Thanks Hun:hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Thank you lovely ladies! I am now snotting tons- tissue permanently up my nose and DH is downstairs watching match of the day... and for once I do not blame him! I think the G and T's (3...ooops) Have made my sleepy now so I think :sex: will have to wait until the morning.. assuming DH thinks it safe to be in the same room as me. 

Welshrose! Welcome again to the mad house! nice to see your cycles are playing good!

M2K- stupid witch.. forget the broom! I think we should aim for her hair! :rofl:
M


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Min hope u feel bettter soon!
Eve thanks for the info, not sure id be tooo comfortable in 30 degree heat at 30 weeks + :(

welshrose welcome hun!!! hope u have more success than me! if u want a banner, click my softcup banner and it takes u to the site!:hugs:

Another :bfn: for me, witch due tomorrow, i think im out...soooooooooooo..ive got my wii fit at the ready, i want to lose a stone in weight, tone up and get trim for my holibobs in september, id like to be around 4/5 months pregnant when i go, i think ill skip march and start trying again late april...ill be the only one left in this thread youll all be in first trimester hopefulyy!!!:happydance:

im still sticking around though, i love this thread :D xXx

:dust:


----------



## yomo

Morning Ladies, how are you all?

M2K - A month off may do you the world of good, I am trying to do the same lose some weight! We had to fill the funding form out for IVF we had to get weighed the cut of for BMI is 30 in our area and I am at 39 so think it would do me some good.

Well it's snowing really really bad her today so looks like I am stuck in the house with nothing to do..... lol

I have had a really good couple of days we have had plenty of:sex::sex::sex: so hopefully we have caught some men to make our baby splondge.

I don't know how everyone else feels but every cycle seems to feel so fake, like it's a deed prob coz around ov time I make sure that we have :sex: at least 2-3 times a day. This month we have tired something diffrent Ness gave me the idea thanks Ness:thumbup: We have been watching a bit of porn which has got us both in the mood and we have had some of the hottest sex ever!! So ladies thats one for you to try!! lol


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm pissed off Chris "pretended" to be asleep when Saraya woke at 7:15.... I had to temp then which is screwing my chart up.....
I'm tired today and my throat is sore, I hope I'm not coming down with something....


----------



## Minimin

Morning ladies!
Thanks M2K- Snotty nose and all but managed a session in. Thought I would use a SC anyway! Darn witch! Hope you do stick around though!! I have wiifit too!!! I have not used it for two weeks though- you know it tells you off!! LOL
Yomo- We used porn last cycle too. It was becoming such a chore and I had to resort to it! LOL- Whatever it takes huh?

DH and I have been on a diet since NY. He is overweight and I am not according to BMI but more than I have ever been. I lost about 3 pounds and DH did about 4-5 and then we went on holiday and put it all bck on!

So BBT- WTF????? The highest it has been in ages. I am assuming it is cos of my cold. Anyone seen this before? Also may be drinking that has kept temps up all week... ahhh Tee total time starts now!

Cant be arsed to get out of bed and thinking a vegging day is in order. The only thing is.. I have to get up to get brekkie.. darn!

Happy Sunday ladies! :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Oh no aaisire.. thats how I started out.. get lots of Vit C and rest babe.
BBT is all over the place for me too. how weird!


----------



## Aaisrie

Min - could be because of your cold!!! It's higher than any of the temps on your last chart so it does seem to be something else - like your cold, causing it.


----------



## yomo

Aaisrie said:


> Min - could be because of your cold!!! It's higher than any of the temps on your last chart so it does seem to be something else - like your cold, causing it.

Might be a good sign babes..... hope you are feeling betta soon x


----------



## yomo

Minimin said:


> Morning ladies!
> Thanks M2K- Snotty nose and all but managed a session in. Thought I would use a SC anyway! Darn witch! Hope you do stick around though!! I have wiifit too!!! I have not used it for two weeks though- you know it tells you off!! LOL
> Yomo- We used porn last cycle too. It was becoming such a chore and I had to resort to it! LOL- Whatever it takes huh?
> 
> DH and I have been on a diet since NY. He is overweight and I am not according to BMI but more than I have ever been. I lost about 3 pounds and DH did about 4-5 and then we went on holiday and put it all bck on!
> 
> So BBT- WTF????? The highest it has been in ages. I am assuming it is cos of my cold. Anyone seen this before? Also may be drinking that has kept temps up all week... ahhh Tee total time starts now!
> 
> Thats the only prob aint it! Then you just carry on and B4 you know it you have a extra stone on...... I got married in Sept went on honeymoon then it was xmas and here I am in Feb and 1 and a half stones heavier!!! Whats worse is the fact that I have put on 3 stone on since meeting my hubby 5 years ago! So I need to do sommat about it, Figured that it would take my mind off the babymaking anyway. Try something that I KNOW I can do as I lost 77 pounds b4 I got with Andrew. I am going to be updating my weight tracker every week if you want to join me.
> 
> Cant be arsed to get out of bed and thinking a vegging day is in order. The only thing is.. I have to get up to get brekkie.. darn!
> 
> Happy Sunday ladies! :hugs:

Thats the only prob aint it! Then you just carry on and B4 you know it you have a extra stone on...... I got married in Sept went on honeymoon then it was xmas and here I am in Feb and 1 and a half stones heavier!!! Whats worse is the fact that I have put on 3 stone on since meeting my hubby 5 years ago! So I need to do sommat about it, Figured that it would take my mind off the babymaking anyway. Try something that I KNOW I can do as I lost 77 pounds b4 I got with Andrew. I am going to be updating my weight tracker every week if you want to join me.


----------



## BellaBlu

Eve- Miss you too hun! Why'd he pretend to be asleep? I hope you get to feeling better :( Maybe it's just a one day thing and it will pass. That happens to me sometimes, I hope that's the case! How was the BnB meetup?

M2K- I agree hun, Enjoy yourself... Nothing feels better than feeling like you *look* good. And that may take all the stress out of TTC! You may end up PG before you anticipate. :flower: It's a win win. Either you end up pregnant, or you get smokin hot and have fun on vaca :thumbup:

Minimin- Sorry you're sick girl.. Tis the season! This is the time of year when everyone gets sick. Hopefully it's almost done "running it's course" though.. and you'll be better soon :flower: Like you said! Lots of rest and TLC for yourself. :hugs:

Yomo-Good Luck on your losing weight journey luv, hope you get to where you want to be! You can do it, no doubt :flower: You're determined!

Anyway, the house is a pit. So I'm going to end up spending a good part of today cleaning it. I hate cleaning the house :( it seems like a worthless case cuz we don't even have any kids yet and it STILL ends up dirty again just a few hours after I finish cleaning. But what can ya do? Then I'm off to get some new curtains :) We're getting a new leather furniture set this week so I need to do some interior decorating. Now THAT Im excited about!

My line isn't as dark on the OPK I took today, so I think I must have O'd last night :( And stupid DH was too tired to BD. At least we did the previous night. I'll just hope and pray that's enough!


----------



## Minimin

[/QUOTE]

Thats the only prob aint it! Then you just carry on and B4 you know it you have a extra stone on...... I got married in Sept went on honeymoon then it was xmas and here I am in Feb and 1 and a half stones heavier!!! Whats worse is the fact that I have put on 3 stone on since meeting my hubby 5 years ago! So I need to do sommat about it, Figured that it would take my mind off the babymaking anyway. Try something that I KNOW I can do as I lost 77 pounds b4 I got with Andrew. I am going to be updating my weight tracker every week if you want to join me.[/QUOTE]


Sounds good to me Yomo. My Dh and I met in 2007 when I was in Baltimore and I was my normal self. This week I had an interview and put on a smart pair of trousers that I used to wear in Baltimore nights out- Cant do the buttons! OMG- I used to be able to slide them off without undoing the buttons if I wriggle a bit!! I moved back to the UK and slowly put on about 10lb! I also am three years older so I am sure my metabolism has slowed down- I also stopped Yoga! Though since NY back on it again. Are you monitoring your weight on Wii?:shrug:

Aaisire- I think it is the cold. I am hot and cold and still quite bunged up!:wacko:

Bella! Thanks- Hope your cleaning goes well! I always feel better when things have been sorted out! Interior decorating sounds fun!:happydance:
Lets hope you have caught that eggy babe!
:hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Hey bella!! Because he is being a dickhead and wanted a lie-in... he's in bed right now - IT'S FUCKING LUNCHTIME YOU LAZY SHITE.... Seriously, it pisses me off that he lies in bed half the day... YOU ARE NOT A FUCKING STUDENT, GET THE FUCK OUT OF BED... I've already woken him THREE TIMES...


----------



## Aaisrie

Reading that back.... perhaps I should put "irritable" on my chart today! LOL


----------



## Minimin

:rofl: aaisire! Your right though- with S he should be up and chilling with her at the very least.. cold water and bucket come to mind. LOL maniacally!


----------



## Aaisrie

I know exactly!! She has been up, had her nap and is now having lunch. I went and woke him again and asked him why he even bothered coming to stay if he was gonna lie in bed all day. I've told him I'm not putting up with this crap anymore. He got up like 20 mins ago... I put Saraya down for her nap, I got her lunch ready, I got her up from her nap, I've sorted the dishes for washing, cleaned the compost box (GROSS) out, organised all the recycling, tidied the living room... and he's managed to... um... do FUCK ALL... Yea I get this is MY house but you should SEE the kitchen I have to clean because he gets food EVERYWHERE when he cooks and if I say anything he's all "Well I cooked you dinner" YEA only because your OCD is so bad you won't eat my food AND you won't get help for your OCD because you're a ******..... 

Sorry girls.. I'm just at the end of my tether with this shit. Yesterday when I picked him up from work he was stinkin', which is fine because he's been in work all day... we get in the car and I'm like... where's your bag? Thinking he left it in work. He said there, I looked and saw his everyday "man-bag" lol I'm like no where's your clothes? He said he didn't bring any, so I asked him what he was gonna wear when he SHOWERED! He was like the stuff I have on - UM NO! So we were in tesco and I said I'd grab him some of those cheap tesco value, 2pk for £3 tshirts and he said eugh no.... I told him he either had a shower and put clean clothes on or he could go back to his dads - he told me... are you ready for this...

"It's YOUR problem so YOU get my clothes WASHED AND DRIED for me FOR TOMORROW!" 

WTF... it takes 3 days to dry a load of washing in my house because there aren't many radiators and I don't have a tumble dryer and he's giving me that shit... NO mate, it's YOUR fault you smell, that you didn't bother your arse bringing clean stuff and I'm NOT putting up with you being so disrespectful....


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Eve id seriously tell him B O L L O C K S!!! Hope ur day gets better! :hugs:

Thanks bell ayes it is a win win situation, im quite looking forward to the holiday, im going to diet for a month an half, serious workouts needed! then will ttc end of april,,,there fore ill be around 20 weeks when we fly which i should be ok! :flower:

yomo glad the passion is heating up in the bedroom :winkwink:

min, hope u feel better soon hun!

everyone else...hope ur sunday is going well!

ive just got back from taking kian to a party, now i have a big sunday roast cooking, im starving! :witch: didnt turn up, which i thought she would, the cramps have gone now...i have one preg test left and one CB digital which i dont want to use untill i get 2 lines on a cheapy!

either way im really excited :happydance:


----------



## Aaisrie

M2K I did, I told him either shape up or ship off!! I told him I'm not doing this crap anymore. He came up behind me when I was cleaning the kitchen and put his arms around me and apologised and I told him it's no good, he needs to change his attitude because I deserve better and I can't be arsed with him behaving like a 17 year old anymore. So he said he was sorry and he would be good today and I was like No for the rest of your life be good!!!


----------



## yomo

Mommy2Kian said:


> Eve id seriously tell him B O L L O C K S!!! Hope ur day gets better! :hugs:
> 
> Thanks bell ayes it is a win win situation, im quite looking forward to the holiday, im going to diet for a month an half, serious workouts needed! then will ttc end of april,,,there fore ill be around 20 weeks when we fly which i should be ok! :flower:
> 
> yomo glad the passion is heating up in the bedroom :winkwink:
> 
> min, hope u feel better soon hun!
> 
> everyone else...hope ur sunday is going well!
> 
> ive just got back from taking kian to a party, now i have a big sunday roast cooking, im starving! :witch: didnt turn up, which i thought she would, the cramps have gone now...i have one preg test left and one CB digital which i dont want to use untill i get 2 lines on a cheapy!
> 
> either way im really excited :happydance:

Good for you M2K! Noticed that you have a poodle.... Bless I have one called Tiffany she's my little baby (till I get one with 2 legs) there amazing loving dogs and so clever arn't they.

I have attached a picture of her 

https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphot...62544316702_1022529157_30824849_6207036_n.jpg

https://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphot...67408478303_1022529157_30838370_5290983_n.jpg


----------



## yomo

Aaisrie said:


> M2K I did, I told him either shape up or ship off!! I told him I'm not doing this crap anymore. He came up behind me when I was cleaning the kitchen and put his arms around me and apologised and I told him it's no good, he needs to change his attitude because I deserve better and I can't be arsed with him behaving like a 17 year old anymore. So he said he was sorry and he would be good today and I was like No for the rest of your life be good!!!

Oh babes I hope the rest of the day he makes up for it. You keep him in line! x


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Good for you eve!!!

yomo how sweet!

My dog is named fudge, he loves it when kians falls to sleep cus he climbs up and cuddles up next to him :D

xXx


----------



## yomo

Mommy2Kian said:


> Good for you eve!!!
> 
> yomo how sweet!
> 
> My dog is named fudge, he loves it when kians falls to sleep cus he climbs up and cuddles up next to him :D
> 
> xXx

Bless, he looks adorable! I am really worried to whats going to happen if we are blessed with a child as she is so mardy and if she aint got all my attention she kicks off lol xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Yomo my chihuahua is like that but she is really good with Saraya, when Saraya was tiny, Roxie used to go in and sit under her crib and if she's crying and I don't hear Roxie barks to let me know - Roxie USED to sleep in my bed, go everywhere with me and be the centre of attention!!


----------



## yomo

Aaisrie said:


> Yomo my chihuahua is like that but she is really good with Saraya, when Saraya was tiny, Roxie used to go in and sit under her crib and if she's crying and I don't hear Roxie barks to let me know - Roxie USED to sleep in my bed, go everywhere with me and be the centre of attention!!

Thats good to know Eve, I am really worried about her getting mardy. She does everything with me bless her goes to bed with me gets in the bath with me (oh thinks it's really not normal!!) Things any betta? x


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea he seems to be behaving himself now!!


----------



## Minimin

Glad to hear it Aaisrie! I hope he has learnt his lesson!

Yomo your little doggie is adorable!

Cant taste or smell any food now :(


----------



## yomo

Minimin said:


> Glad to hear it Aaisrie! I hope he has learnt his lesson!
> 
> Yomo your little doggie is adorable!
> 
> Cant taste or smell any food now :(

Hope you are feeling betta soon hunny xx:hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

This was Chris, Roxie and I a couple of yrs ago:
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Family/DSC00988.jpg
When Roxie was younger (she's just over 4 now!)
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v689/lady_bug/Roxie/Roxie-1.jpg
With one of my cats!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v689/lady_bug/Roxie/roxharl.jpg
The day I got her:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v689/lady_bug/Roxie/ABCD0005.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v689/lady_bug/Roxie/ABCD0002.jpg


----------



## yomo

Aaisrie said:


> This was Chris, Roxie and I a couple of yrs ago:
> https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Family/DSC00988.jpg
> When Roxie was younger (she's just over 4 now!)
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v689/lady_bug/Roxie/Roxie-1.jpg
> With one of my cats!
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v689/lady_bug/Roxie/roxharl.jpg
> The day I got her:
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v689/lady_bug/Roxie/ABCD0005.jpg
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v689/lady_bug/Roxie/ABCD0002.jpg

Bless she is soooo cute I want one! lol x


----------



## Aaisrie

Lol I'll stick her in a box and mail her to you!! LOL


----------



## Helly

Ah Eve, glad you gave Chris a good arse kicking and he responded!

Min - sorry you have a stinky cold hon, always the way when you get a flight these days, always come back with something!

M2K - got everything crossed for you but if the crappy witch gets you its brill that you have a plan and good thinking over considering what stage youd be at for your holidays.

Yomo - same to you too hon, im the same cant really go out cos of the snow but most of its gone now.

Bella - cleaning sucks, ive been doing it all day and the place is still a dump!

Welshrose - welcome!

All the dogs are so lovely!

Hello to everyone else! x


----------



## yomo

https://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2293/12/124/1022529157/n1022529157_30308428_7277.jpg
The day i feteched her.
https://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2293/12/124/1022529157/n1022529157_30308427_6476.jpg
https://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2293/12/124/1022529157/n1022529157_30308422_5700.jpg

I had another Poodle called Dilly but he had a stroke and passed away.... I was gutted, really didn't want another as I didn't want to replace him but I was lost without him. Andrew found her and suggested that we have another. We have 7 dogs but only Tiffany lives in the house we have a big extension on the house which Andrew has made into kennels. We breed Staffs and American bulldogs I shall attach some pics ( they are a bit diffrent to my cute Tiff lol)

RIP Dilly 
https://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v199/12/124/1022529157/n1022529157_30031062_8377.jpg
Zuse
https://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v512/12/124/1022529157/n1022529157_30213815_924.jpg
Missy
https://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v203/12/124/1022529157/n1022529157_30031034_5902.jpg
Rosie
https://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v203/12/124/1022529157/n1022529157_30031038_9326.jpg
Tyson
https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v203/12/124/1022529157/n1022529157_30031039_9592.jpg
Zara
https://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1952/12/124/1022529157/n1022529157_30257670_9.jpg
mia
https://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v368/12/124/1022529157/n1022529157_30031033_3011.jpg
Zina
https://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v203/12/124/1022529157/n1022529157_30031040_9854.jpg

I don't know how he manages to find enough hours in the day to look after them as well as keep a full time job.... Think he's going to have a rude awakning when a baby comes along!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

They are adorable!!! Love love love!!! :D


----------



## BellaBlu

Awww such sweet little furbabies :hugs: ! I have a chihuahua too Eve, She's in the states now but is coming back with us in may.. she looks just like roxie except she's white! And itty bitty. I love her to pieces.

Glad that Chris isn't being a peckerhead anymore.. Men. Slap him and tell him he's a twat waffle ;) :lol:

Yomo- I agree! I bet it's rough keeping track of all the pups with a FT Job, I bet he's not gonna know what's hit him when the baby comes along! :)

Helly- I know, it's crazy. I always take one good long hard look at the house once it's clean, cuz it doesn't last long. As far as that goes I always tell people, once we have a baby I'll officially have TWO children. (DH counts as one if you count the messes he makes) :haha:

i'm getting nervous for tuesday.. :shrug: ...


----------



## Aaisrie

Darlin' you'll be fine!! Just take a deep breath and try not to worry until you know there's something to worry about!!! 
Twat waffle LOL Love it :D

That's so funny! what's your chi called??

I think I might go have a bath, my back is soreeee


----------



## Mommy2Kian

omg eve ur dog is tooo cute, and sore back? who cares its a good sign :happydance:

bella good luck for tuesday please let us no:hugs:

im just watching glee on channel 4...and i feel niggly like shes on her way...wish she wud just hurry up now so i no where i stand!!!

:kiss:


----------



## Aaisrie

You could always swab your cervix to see if there is anything going down M2K?


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Ive just done the swab test and it has a tinge of red...looks like she will be here early morning! im out....BUT im going to turkey for 2 weeks yay :happydance: im aiming to lose 14 pounds in weight...ill be back to ttc in around 8 weeks (end of april) good luck ladies...i think ill be the only one left in this thread when i start ttc again...but ill be spying on u all :haha:

Just wannid to say thankyou for keeping me sane these last 2 cycles ur all FAB! :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## Aaisrie

Awww I'm sorry M2K... it would be great if the ol' witch suprised us and didn't turn up for you!!! *hugs*


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Thanks eve! im gutted, but kian is happy he can spend 2 weeks on the beach with his cousin now and i imagine myself strolling along the beach with a bump (hopefully).., so best of both worlds...i reckon youll be in 1st trimester in the next few days eve...got everything crossed for u :)

:dust:


----------



## Aaisrie

I so hope so!! I'm so not letting myself, well trying not to let myself symptom spot. I'm marking stuff on my chart but not letting myself think about it or get all excited... I think this is the calmest I've been in the 2ww, I haven't even had the urge to POAS yet!! I guess it's because I don't FEEL pregnant, because I've had no MS and I had that with Saraya and with the MC so I guess I'm just thinking it's too good to be true... I already have 72 early pregnancy points on FF and I'm like WHAT?! I don't get it... I don't feel pregnant... I symptom spot and then tell myself what is causing it (not pregnancy!) so like my back being sore - cold weather, probably also why I have the sore throat today, skin breaking out - stress, fatigue - had a really busy week, no lie in etc etc


----------



## Nessicle

hi all!!

Sorry not been on much this weekend had a rubbish one emotionally :( felt slightly depressive this weekend and doing my best not to let it get me, feel I need to have a duvet day at home tomorrow. Work knows I've just come off antidepressants so hopefully they'll be understanding! Just want to hide away from the world at the moment! 

Had a few argumentative moments with OH but just a combination of him being a bit insensitive and me being oversensitive! I was hysterical crying this afternoon and looking back I don't even know why!! 

Eve - can't believe Chris was like that I hope you had words lady! You're not his bloody mother!! 

M2K - hope the witchy stays away doll! And if she does come and if we do all end up in first tri you'll be following us shortly after so don't you worry about it lady!

Yomo- ooh glad to be of help I suggested watching porn this afternoon with OH when we had make-up sex but he was like erm I think I'll come in about 2 minutes so better not he he 

Min - hope you feel better darling! plenty of Vit C! 

Bella - aww you have to keep is posted about Tuesday!!! FX for you big hugs xxx

Helly - hi darling!! how you doing with temping? my OH woke me up early this morning and didnt sleep too well so had to discard this mornings temp boo!!


----------



## Aaisrie

I had serious words, at least twice today. Eventually he snuck off to the bathroom and ran me a bath - this was after him telling me to calm down and not be so hormonal!! FUCKER!! So I've just come out of a lovely candlelit bath and then I had to ASK him to make me a cup of tea - he literally doesn't think to make me a cup of tea.... He needs serious training...


----------



## Minimin

aaisrie... dont get disheartened. I came to that conclusion within a few months of getting married. DH was so rude- He would make himself a cuppa in the morning- knowing I was in the bathroom and not make me anything! I had to shout and scream and threaten to leave.... Only having serious months of this we have come to settle a little more. Both of us having to give a little. Sounds like Chris is not giving at all- well until you shout- and with there being Saraya I dont think he should be at the "not thinking" stage! I also blame DH's Mother who didnt train them either. We should make sure out DS are not going to turn into the same pigs!
Ok rant over! I hope you got your tea and are back to chilling!

oh and DH couldnt even muster dinner though I am ill. He is useless. I asked him to help peel potatoes and that was too much.. so you are not alone babe.. they are all useless at some things. I got him to help just peel and said I would do the rest- err.. so he can relax.. go figure babe?


----------



## Nessicle

lol I think this must just be men alike because Mark is like that too - gets himself a drink and doesnt even think to ask me yet I always ask him!!! He went to the supermarket on Friday and got himself some beers but not any wine for me! Said he got chatting to someone and forgot - nice eh?! lol


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL Well one thing I cannot blame is Chris' mum because she would hit him a dig is he misbehaved - even at his age! His father on the other hand..... I'll just leave it at that!!

He always makes dinner, not because he wants to but because his OCD is so bad only HE can make it... He is getting better!!


----------



## Minimin

Ness I hear you! And when they do remember they think they have done you a favour- never mind you do itall the time!I left some of the dishes for DH to do. I have a habit of cleaning it all up before I come up to bed. DH thought I would do it (cos I normally do) whilst he was watching 24. This time I left them and came up and just now I heard him say "oh I'll do the dishes then?" as I am typing this LOL. He done them now anyway and just called to ask if I wanted anything before he headed up! PUNK! 

Maybe Chris is taking the mickey as his Mum doesnt let him. DH thought he could with me as his Mum obviously didnt teach him. I would be ok with it if I didnt have to work and pay the bill too. I have told DH if he wants me to do all the cooking and cleaning ( and fxd look after the kids) then he has to do all the money side of it. He thought he was all modern and equal and still thinks he is. Today I had to point out that I was ill and he couldnt even make me anything decent to eat. What would he do with a wee one! It is such a long battle

ok rant 2 over! :shy:


----------



## Aaisrie

Nah - that's one of the plus sides of Patricia (his mum) being my best friend, he knows better than to misbehave or she will clip him round the ear!!!


----------



## Minimin

Thats such a good thing Aaisrie! It means he cant take the mick and then run to Mummy!
I hope you're better. I seem to have got on my high horse about things and need to calm down. I am trying not to get fired up about his stupidity all the time.

Does his Mum also think he is a muppet sometimes?


----------



## Aaisrie

YUP!! And she openly admits it!! HAHAHA

I don't think you are on your high horse at all!! I mean for him to comment on you not doing the dishes - did you not want to SMACK HIM (if you'd had the energy!!) I just have to keep changing tabs everytime Chris walks past the laptop so he doesn't see me bitching about him LOL Men are suck freakin' dumbasses... it's like how would they survive without us?!?!?!?


----------



## Kita

Aaisrie said:


> YUP!! And she openly admits it!! HAHAHA
> 
> I don't think you are on your high horse at all!! I mean for him to comment on you not doing the dishes - did you not want to SMACK HIM (if you'd had the energy!!) I just have to keep changing tabs everytime Chris walks past the laptop so he doesn't see me bitching about him LOL Men are suck freakin' dumbasses... it's like how would they survive without us?!?!?!?

I agree! Im blessed to have a good apple. He DOES ask me if I want a drink when he pours himself something.. Cooking he doesnt do but hes done dishes and cleans if I ask him too (sometimes I have to ask a few times though :haha:)

So I was busy all day and just now caught up on like 8 pages from just today and last night alone!

I just wanted to say that I love the doggy pics! Especially M2K! I saw your avatar and thought "How did Cookie get there.. She is NOT THAT friendly with little ones!"

This was her when OH first moved in with me (she is his)..She was not getting groomed regularly..
https://hphotos-snc1.fbcdn.net/hs035.snc1/2486_55341086729_768181729_1418870_1640944_n.jpg

This is her now
https://hphotos-snc1.fbcdn.net/hs254.snc1/10116_135023681729_768181729_2466697_6043617_n.jpg


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Oh WOW she looks the spit of my fudge!!! eint they just adorable! :hugs:

:witch: arrived this morning, i have to giver her credit for being RIGHT on time though...my cycles are 25 days which im greatful for...so cycle 3 was a no no for me!!!

im missing out cycle 4/5 and 6 and will be jumping on ross cycle 7...im just dreading my ovulation cus i no ill just wanna jump his bones :lol:...

im now on the search for summer dresses, and my diet starts today!:happydance:


----------



## Helly

Ah Im sorry AF got you babe, but I know what you mean about it being on time, it saves a whole host of stress.

Best of luck with your plans for the next few months, have fun with dress shopping!


----------



## Nessicle

lol reading you guys talk about your OH's makes me breath a sigh of relief lol- always think i'm being unreasonable when I get at him but good to know all men are the same he he!! 

Mark is pretty clean and tidy though although since I moved in he's got a bit lax but not too bad, if I ask him to do something he'll do it! 

Aww M2K sorry AF has arrived :hugs:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Thanks girls, is anyone using conceiev plus? i used preseed last time and i dont want to use it again...i no it probably had nothing to do with the things wrong with kaden but i just wouldnt rest and keep thinking what if? yano... so next time was thinking of using conceiev plus?

thoughts please? :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

i'm gonna get conceive+ M2K - don't know if I had sufficient CM last cycle so this will at least help!


----------



## Aaisrie

Check out that amazing PMA M2K!!!! I'm so pleased you have something to look forward to :)

Kita she is GORGEOUS! She definitely looks better now you got her groomed hehe... men!!

Well still creamy CM, CP still high, one pregnancy sign I'm having.... well I have my ears stretched and I had a NIGHTMARE with them during my pregnancy they got really irritated and weepy and annoying and they've started doing it again... now if it was ONE ear I would put it down to normal irritation but as it's both... well.... I'm starting to get more hopeful. Especially as my temp JUMPED up today!!! :D


----------



## Helly

Wow Eve that is one heck of a jump! I see you had a huge dip yesterday too but yours stayed above the coverline. Maybe my coverline is too high :(

The ears as sound promising too, like you said you can ignore one ear but if both are playing up something must be going on. Your CP is high as well. Thats a good sign right?

I just did an IC HPT, lord knows why, it was ByFN unsurprisingl. Think its cos James is sick and Im at home trying to entertain myself / avoid the cleaning :D


----------



## Aaisrie

Well the day before yesterday's big jump wasn't accurate because I was at Patricia's and her heating is on way more and higher than mine so that pushed it up, yesterdays temp I had to take early because Chris didn't get out of bed to see to Saraya lol so it SHOULD have been about the same as the ones before the big jump so really today is the first REAL jump!

Helly your temp dipping below the coverline is fine - if you look at some of the pregnancy charts online you'll find a LOT that dip below once or twice.. it could be an ID? It's too early for an AF dip for you - are your cycles regular??


----------



## Helly

My cycles havent been great since coming off bcp - 28, 27, 24, 35 and 28 but im hoping last months 28 was the start of regular periods. Certainly dont feel like AF is about to come anyway, though I thought the temp drops are a few days before AF arrives?

Oh and I used conceive plus this past cycle, not sure if it helped or not though! I just put it in the softcup before inserting it.


----------



## Minimin

Still early days Helly... Keep your PMA up.

Whats stretching ears Aaisrie? 

Nothing to report from this side.. still horny as F! but only CD11 and CBFM says low fertility. Took out my SC last night around 7 and it had lots of stuff in it. I am assuming the creamier stuff was DH but there was this one weird long clear stretchy mucus that I couldnt get off my hand (sorry TMI :blush:) had to wipe it away with a bit of tissue!

Also I dont monitor my CP but yesterday morning when DH and I were :sex: we were in missionary and it felt like it must have been low as he was touching it and it was uncomfortable. Is the CP low and sensitive around CD11 of a CD30 cycle. I hope to be OV this weekend. 

Oh yeah and check my sky rocket temps this morning??? G and T last night or cold/flu- wonder how this will effect my cycle/chances this cycle.

How is your monday going girls. London is miserable.. not helping my cold sorry for myself mood.


----------



## Minimin

M2K- sorry the :witch: got you! I am looking forward to hearing your progress back to beach bod! I use Preseed with my SC. Whats the difference between that and Concieve Plus?


----------



## Aaisrie

Min - very weird temp! It should be going DOWN! LOL Could be your cold though. Sounds like you found some nice EWCM in your cup too, if it's that stretchy especially as you say you hope to O this weekend, you might O earlier?

Helly with most people it only starts to dip 1-2 days (or even the day!) AF starts, it would be too early for it to be an AF dip now


----------



## BellaBlu

Hey girls :)

Hope you're all doing fine! Lovin' the signs and the PMA. 

I'll be on tomorrow to let you all know what is malfunctioning in this body of mine.

lol. Feeling okay today, a bit tired and have a buttload of homework to catch up on (still procrastinating) but okay nonetheless.

Have an awesome day :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Bell - feel free to stay and procrastinate some more - I miss you!!!!


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Aaisrie, I dont know what the EWCM is doing so I am going to attack DH when he gets in this evening LOL. I think we are going to go every other day this cycle anyway! 

Bella- come procrastinate with us! Whats your homework on?

I think my cold and booze few days has played havoc with my cycle/temps :(

Looks like sneet and snow outside now- how depressing!


----------



## Helly

Thanks Eve, i mentioned this in the charting thread, my sleep is getting worse and worse, dont get it, i reckon i must have been in the lightest sleep ever (as in having some conscious thoughts) for about 2 hours before i took my temp this morning, its been the same for days. Its bugging me!

Hope the weather picks up for us all, James has had a sleep and woken up a lot better which is brill.


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL sneet... is the cold affecting your speech, poor thingd


----------



## Aaisrie

Helly unless you try to chart earlier? I chart at 8 because generally Saraya doesn't waken that early?


----------



## Nessicle

oooh Eve it's sounding so positive for you!! eeeek I'm excited lol! 

Eve just a question about temping, I've always been a rubbish sleeper and I never have more than about 2 hours sleep in a row (which is why I'm constantly exhausted!) should this have a huge impact on my temps or because that's how my body functions and is the norm for me should this be ok? 

Forgot to take my damn temp this morning, taken the day off work and completely forgot! at least it's only CD9! 

Need to order some more softcups, only got 3 left and dont get paid til Friday! Gonna use them on the day I ov and the two times we :sex: after that. Will have to order some for Monday!


----------



## Minimin

Aaisrie said:


> LOL sneet... is the cold affecting your speech, poor thingd

LMAO- Only just read that... must be affecting my typing skills :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## Nessicle

BellaBlu said:


> Hey girls :)
> 
> Hope you're all doing fine! Lovin' the signs and the PMA.
> 
> I'll be on tomorrow to let you all know what is malfunctioning in this body of mine.
> 
> lol. Feeling okay today, a bit tired and have a buttload of homework to catch up on (still procrastinating) but okay nonetheless.
> 
> Have an awesome day :hugs:

hey honey! glad you're ok! Keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## BellaBlu

:happydance: I did a bit of homework. Now I'm gonna hang out in here with you girls cuz I miss you too! It's English Composition.. I love English but the college instructors are assholes and everything always has to be perfect. Giving me yet another thing to obsess over! 

I GET MY BBT TODAY! Which means my first day of temp charting starts tomorrow :yipee: 

Helly I've been sleeping like that too which is WEIRD because I've cut caffeine almost 100% out of my diet. I live on Kiwi Strawberry juicy juice :flower: So I don't know what is causing it. I used to be a very heavy sleeper. Ness, how come you only sleep that long at a time? No wonder you're exhausted!

Eve- I reckon you outta test in the next few days :lol: ... please? I'm excited! I'm having round ligament pains :rofl: ... (wishful thinking) .. I am no longer scared for the doctors tomorrow. Just ready to figure out WTF is going on. Cuz my pelvic bones have felt achy all last night and today. You know when you're younger and you get "growing pains" in your legs? That's what it feels like but around my pelvic bones. It's bizarre.

Hey are IC's any good at detecting pregnancy early on? Or are they "rubbish" <- that's a word you guys use and I'm picking up on the way you talk. hehe.


----------



## Aaisrie

Ness it will affect it - FF states you need to have at least 3 hrs sleep in a row to chart accurately - why don't you sleep well??


----------



## Aaisrie

HAHAHA Bella they're rubbish!! They are only good for curbing a POAS addiction and stopping you spending too much!!!

I can't wait for you to chart!! Make sure you do it at the same time every day, without moving!!

Af is due Thursday for me - 12 day LP remember!!


----------



## BellaBlu

Yeah I remember! You're not gonna test early? :flower: :lol:

I will test everyday, same time without moving. So do I just move slowly when I get it off the nightstand? lol.. I have no freaking clue what I'm doing :dohh:


----------



## Minimin

Hey Bella.. good to have you back for a bit! Temping is weird for me.. I was up at 5.30 for a tinkle this morning and then back to bed until i temped... does this mean I messed up the required three hours before temping?
I kinda shuffle it off the nightstand stick it in my gob and then fall asleep again until it beeps.


----------



## Nessicle

I just never have slept well, I wake up about 5 times during the night to turn over or to pee etc and it can take me up to an hour to get back to sleep, just always been the same as long as i can remember and the slightest noise wakes me up. Only time I sleep like a log is when I've had too much to drink he he

I've had tests etc and there's no medical reason for it, it's just how my body works! Kinda impossible for me to take temps after 3 hours full sleep cos it just never happens


----------



## Aaisrie

Min - it won't be as accurate as it would have been having less sleep.

Bella - exactly what Min said - grab it and shove it in your gob and fall asleep until it beeps!


----------



## Aaisrie

Hmmm Ness hopefully then it just makes sense for YOU as you said before :D


----------



## Nessicle

Aaisrie said:


> Hmmm Ness hopefully then it just makes sense for YOU as you said before :D

hope so - I mean I'm semi conscious for at least 3 hours before the alarm goes off in a morning I've never had more than a few hours deep sleep (which happens between 12am and 3am) as long as I can remember. my temps are looking pretty consistent apart from a dip when AF finished


----------



## Minimin

Aaisrie said:


> Min - it won't be as accurate as it would have been having less sleep.
> 
> Bella - exactly what Min said - grab it and shove it in your gob and fall asleep until it beeps!



I agree.. I think that may also be a factor as to why my temps are shot this past few days. hey ho... 

Lunchtime here.. whats on the menu for you ladies. I have to muster energy to get out of bed..


Bella- I got some IC for my addiction more than anything else. I have some Superdrug brand ones as they have been pretty good to me. And finally a digital one for superback up!


----------



## BellaBlu

That's what I'll do then! :) 

The doc. is gonna think I'm a nutcase. I made a list for him, of all my ailments-what they feel or have felt like.. the dates of my periods.. dates of the random spotting (right down to the color!).. etc. 

And I swear this pain in my pelvic bone is SO EFFING ANNOYING. It wont go away and it's starting to piss me off. *fumes*


----------



## BellaBlu

^ I think I'm more addicted to my OPK's now than anything. 

It's so liberating to see TWO lines pop up instead of one.. :haha:

I lurrrve it!


----------



## Nessicle

it's good to have a list Bella! If you're anything like me then as soon as you get to the docs you forget everything and actually play down your problems


----------



## Minimin

BellaBlu said:


> ^ I think I'm more addicted to my OPK's now than anything.
> 
> It's so liberating to see TWO lines pop up instead of one.. :haha:
> 
> I lurrrve it!


:rofl: I cant believe we are so addicted!
Bella- I hope you get this pain sorted out- Must have missed the original post about it so sorry for asking you to repeat yourself. 
How long has it been going on? Are you in pain all the time? And where is it? It sounds like a bone pain rather than muscle from what I can see is that right?

Your charting with everything down to the kitchen sink is good. Dont let them fob you off! grrr hate doctors! Well the ones that dont listen which is most of them!
:nope:


----------



## BellaBlu

It's okay minimin- It's been off and on for a few weeks. It started out as a sharp pinching/stabbing pain in my light lower abdomen. (freaked me out cuz I thought it may be appendicitis) ... But then it moved towards the middle. You know where the top of your crotch bone is? It was about an inch above that right in the middle. Like a stinging burning pain. So then I thought (UTI!)... then I just started having a more constant dull ache in my ovaries area.. it switched sides. So I was confused as to if it was something to do with my repro. system or if it was something to do with my urinary tract.. etc.

The ache I'm having now feels like the pains you get in your legs when you're a kid. "Growing pains" the achy feeling. It's hard to describe where so I'll just show you..

https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p107/brinajane/Untitled-5.png

I can feel the ache from where the white dot is, clear through the crease of my leg.. 

It sucks. 
Any of you have any ideas as to what it might be? What is located there? It's too far down for ovaries I think.


----------



## Nessicle

could it be sciatica?? I get that - like shooting pains from my hip down the leg, it's when a nerve gets trapped in your hip (or something like that) and then while the shooting pains aren't there it's like a dull ache round your hip


----------



## Helly

Does it feel like its coming from your ovary on that side hon? It could be something to do with it maybe. Or like Ness said, if its shooting down your leg it could be a trapped nerve x


----------



## BellaBlu

It could be! I'm not sure I've never had that before :)


----------



## Minimin

Sounds like a trapped nerve hun! Can you recollect a strain or pull you may have had in that region a while back?

https://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Sciatica/Pages/Introduction.aspx


----------



## Nessicle

BellaBlu said:


> It could be! I'm not sure I've never had that before :)

I get it quite a lot, I especially do if I've been laid on a hard surface like a sunlounger with my knees up like on holiday or if I've been laid on my side too long in bed, sometimes you can even get it if you take a big stride when walking! It's very painful I know that much! Mine is intermittent though, it comes and goes


----------



## BellaBlu

That sounds about right, I read the website. Hopefully that's all it is! :flower: ..

I think all this business is making me a hypochondriac. Lol :lol:

phew, i'm glad there is an explanation, that makes me feel a ton better.


----------



## Aaisrie

I had it when I was pregnant!! It freaked me out, it was like someone electrocuting me down my leg lol I got it the other day actually which made me go "maybe I'm pregnant" then I reined in my thoughts and told myself not to get my hopes up!


----------



## Helly

That sounds like sciatica Eve!


----------



## Aaisrie

I think mine was because of my SPD, I had to have physio the whole way through my pregnancy for it and she was constantly correcting my pelvis which was always out of line


----------



## Helly

Ooh I believe that really bloody hurts and can make labour more painful, and you had a waterbirth?! You really are one tough cookie!

I'm so bloody tired and my boobs are hurting, I am not getting my hopes up, I refuse!


----------



## Aaisrie

Helly it was extremely painful! I was in pain for 8 months and 3 weeks! The last week when her head dropped down the pain went!! I went to my MW in tears for the last 3 months of my pregnancy in so much pain I was actually looking up DIY caesarean online!!! And I'm being serious in saying that, I was NOT joking! My MW was really worried for me and even talked to the consultant about induction and they said they would induce once I went over my due date (which happened to be a Friday so I had to wait til the monday but she was born the Sunday lol). My pelvis is misaligned I think partly because of my premature arthritis in my lower back which then brought on the SPD etc lol.... You can do anything you put your mind to! By the way, I do not recommend DIY caesarean by my research only 1 woman has ever had her and the baby survive and she lived in the sticks and ate what she hunted and had anatomical understanding, she managed to call a friend who got there after she'd already leant forward and knifed herself, got the baby out and then passed out herself.


----------



## Helly

Ta for the tip Eve, i'll remember to not cut the baby out lol. That kind of pain in late pregnancy must have been awful, particularly with arthritis too. Things we do eh? My belly feels hot, really hot. I asked my cousin who has had a c section and she thinks it can still be nerves regrowing, it can take 5 years apparently, its been 3 and a half!


----------



## grneyednurse

That must have been some serious pain to consider that! Geesh, but I will remember not to do that either lol Looks like a lot of us are in the TWW. I am currently having crampy feelings at 5 DPO...don't know what that is about, but I am not getting hopes up either!


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea I was in severe pain - I was diagnosed as having irritable uterus because Saraya went head down at 21 weeks and didn't turn AT ALL for the rest of the pregnancy so every time she moved she was rubbing me raw from the inside out. She caused me to have full on proper contractions for the rest of my pregnancy (until the last week). They had me on the monitor at least once a week with internals thinking I was going into early labour because the contractions were so strong and yet I wasn't dilating at all. It was quite horrendous, I cried through the last months MW appointments because of the amount of pain I was in begging them to get her out of me. My last week pregnant was wonderful, I finally got to enjoy my pregnancy!! For 1 week!! I know I'm prone to irritable uterus again as more times than enough if you have it once you're more likely to get it again but I have to be positive and believe... it was her fault LOL


----------



## Aaisrie

nurse - your chart looks good so far!


----------



## yomo

Evening you crazy gang!

How are you all? Sorry not been online today they have taken our breaks of us at morning and afternoon and couldn't get on at dinner as I went to boots to weigh myself 2 pounds lighter than Wed Yipppppeeeee!!!
Eve- We are all on tender hooks so hope this is your month.
Ness - I would be like the walking dead! I need at least 8 hours sleep
Belle - I hope tomorrow goes well babes x
Helly - Fingers crossed for you too this month
MK2 - Sorry the evil witch turned up hugs 

Got some more great news other than the 2 pounds lost.......Got my first appointment through it's the 11th March!! I am so excited although I am very nervous to what is going to happen.


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Yomo honey!


Oooh fab news! you'll have to let us know how it goes! 

yeah I yawn an awful lot but to be honest it's just what my body does so I'm used to it anyway! I get tired easily, just don't think I get enough R.E.M sleep which is why I get tired quicker than others. 

Plus my OH sleeps badly too so even if I did sleep well I wouldnt get any quality sleep cos he's up and down all night lol 

On the plus side - I'm used to restless nights already ha ha ;) 

First day of opk testing tomorrow, decided to test morning and night with an opk to monitor how dark it gets when I eventually get a line, last month opk's picked up LH around CD11 and got dark on CD14 so pretty 'normal' if you can call me that ha ha, 

will be upping :sex: to twice a day from CD13 to CD17!! 

xx


----------



## yomo

Nessicle said:


> Hi Yomo honey!
> 
> 
> Oooh fab news! you'll have to let us know how it goes!
> 
> yeah I yawn an awful lot but to be honest it's just what my body does so I'm used to it anyway! I get tired easily, just don't think I get enough R.E.M sleep which is why I get tired quicker than others.
> 
> Plus my OH sleeps badly too so even if I did sleep well I wouldnt get any quality sleep cos he's up and down all night lol
> 
> On the plus side - I'm used to restless nights already ha ha ;)
> 
> First day of opk testing tomorrow, decided to test morning and night with an opk to monitor how dark it gets when I eventually get a line, last month opk's picked up LH around CD11 and got dark on CD14 so pretty 'normal' if you can call me that ha ha,
> 
> will be upping :sex: to twice a day from CD13 to CD17!!
> 
> xx

You go girl!! You shall be ok when a baby comes along.

Are you feeling betta today? Hope so.

I shall let you know how I get on don't worry.


----------



## BellaBlu

Eve- sounds like you had a helluva time with little saraya, hopefully your little boy will keep his head up ;) I got my BBT :happydance: starting tomorrow morning.

Yomo- That's great honey! Yay! 

Ness- Lots of sex, woohoo! You're bound to get it this month at that rate! :flower:


Hope you all have a great night.. Expect me back tomorrow with some news!

If I'm not on by tomorrow, they probably referred me to a specialist && I'll be back a.s.a.p*

:hugs: Hugs to all of you. Thanks for all the support you've given me throughout this madness!


----------



## Nessicle

he he thanks Yomo and Bella!! 

I'm feeling pretty positive this month about catching an eggy though I'm gonna wait til af is late before testing unless I get some very strong symptoms that don't need to be spotted lol! can't believe how fast last week has gone so ov is only a few days away when tomorrow comes! 

Yomo- yeah I'm feeling much better today thank you! Still got a bit of anxiety for some reason but just trying to laugh and have lots of kisses with OH to help me forget about it! Gonna go get a warm bath and read in bed for a bit soon! 

FX for tomorrow Bella!!xx


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm glad everyone else is positive for me because I'm not!!! Only because I've had no morning sickness.. so I guess I'm just waiting for AF to arrive this month...

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow Bella!!


----------



## Aaisrie

I swear I'm being taunted... I'm watching CSI Trilogy recorded from Saturday night and in the middle the TSB advert came on and the woman was pregnant and buying a pram... now in CSI one of the victims is pregnant, they just used the full name for HCG...


----------



## yomo

Aaisrie said:


> I'm glad everyone else is positive for me because I'm not!!! Only because I've had no morning sickness.. so I guess I'm just waiting for AF to arrive this month...
> 
> I'll be thinking of you tomorrow Bella!!

That's doesn't mean anything Eve every pregnancy is diffrent come on show us some Pma x


----------



## Aaisrie

I wish I could, the closer it gets to AF the less positive I feel... just feeling low tonight, like it's never gonna happen. Like you guys will all be over to first tri and I'll be here alone


----------



## Helly

Hey Eve, get your PMA back, every pregnancy is different, dont know if its cos I was nuts at the time but I felt nothing at all for the first 5 weeks with James!

Bella - thinking of you today honey, hope you get the answers you need and good luck with temping.

Morning all our other lovely ladies, check out my chart, im either getting sick or that was a brill rise! :D


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Chin up eve youll get there :hugs:


bella best of luck for today sweety! :hugs:

Ness im glad u got a man that can do u twice a day for 4 days straight :lol: my mans too tired after work and i end up ovulating midweek which sucks! :hugs:

Good luck to the rest fo you! :kiss:

xXx


----------



## Nessicle

lol M2K yeah he wants it twice a day now but I can't or I'll end up with chafed bits before ov this weekend he he! Told him if he can make do with once a day for now, by Saturday he can have it as much as he wants :D

it's funny cos for the last couple of months he hasn't been that sexual but now it's like when we first got together, he can't get enough of me!


----------



## Minimin

Good luck Bella! Will be thinking of you!
Helly that is one nice looking chart. Fxd for you.
Yomo- Congrats on your 2lb loss! I am too scared to get on the scales after my two weeks off exercising and now this stupid darn cold!
Ness- your man seems to be on the ball!! Ask him to send some of that energy South please!
Eve- I hear you on the low PMA. Some reason this morning I am fed up with it all (am hoping it is my stupid cold getting to me) I just thought "ah FK it! I cant be bothered with all this monitoring, watching what I am eating, drinking, reading, searching, hoping, timing, pill popping and heartaching" perhaps I am not meant to be a mother and this is the higher powers telling me. Yesterday on Facebook I saw a tribute page to a young girl and her son born last week. They both passed away last week!!! It freaked me out big time and I cant get it out of my head. I dont even know her- though probably through people as it came up on FB. Life can be so cruel! She was only 30 or so. Her husband must be so devastated. I dont know why it is getting to me though....

ok- need to pull myself out of this crap! I have had lots more watery looking CM this morning and am still rather horny but CBFM says low still. I discarded my past two day temps as I believe the cold I have was making it much higher. Back to a more "normal" one this morning- well as normal can be with DH busting in to get me to :sex: as he didnt come upstairs in time last night. I was like err NO! As I was temping and trying not to move or talk. He is so dozy- asked me what the temperature was saying... err hello??

grrrhhhhhhhh


----------



## Nessicle

aww Min that sounds awful about FB!!! Personally I'm just sick of seeing pregnancy announcements from friends....ggrrrr!! 

Lol I have thrown some sexitude (sex attitude) down south ;)

I've had a temp dip this morning is that normal before Ov? forgot to take yesterday's temp when I got up so didnt bother taking it. Someone commented on my chart having lots of white circles but that's only because I'm putting in the exact time I take it - sometimes it's 6.45am sometimes it's 6.50am but always within the 6.40am - 6.55am range. I never take it over that time.....


----------



## Aaisrie

Helly I TOLD you your chart would jump back up!!

Ness it's normal for your temp to dip right before your thermal shift marking ovulation!

Min that's awful about FB. I'm just feeling like there is no point in getting my hopes up because I'm only gonna be heartbroken again. 

My temp dipped this morning, it's probably the start of my AF temp dip... I should probably just prepare for her coming.


----------



## Nessicle

my guru Eve is here! lol thanks honey! That's great news I can start getting excited for Ov now!! 

Try to stay positive doll I know's it hard, maybe you're gonna have a boy this time and that's why you haven't got any morning sickness....it does sound mega promising for you though FX you have a sticky bean! It's not over till that fat ugly witch shows her face


----------



## Minimin

Eve I agree with Ness... not over till the fat :witch: rears her ugly head! It is hard to keep that PMA up- thats why we have each other!

Ness I'm hoping I OV soon too. I think you will be a bit before me though... here's to the BDing marathon....
p.s thanks for the sexitude.. hope it gets here for this evening.. thinking I may get DH to do a practice run this evening.. oh bummer.. I think he is home late.. he mumbled something about that this morning when I had my BBT stuffed in my gob :(


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks guys, I just can't find it in me at all. I don't FEEL pregnant. With Saraya and the MC I FELT pregnant and right now I just don't, so much so that I don't even have the urge to POAS, because it would be pointless and AF is gonna be here in a couple of days and then it would be a waste of money even POAS...
Sorry for being a downer today guys, I just... I'm so at a loss today. I wouldn't have even come on at all only that I want to hang round and wait for Bella to come back from her appt. 

Sorry for dragging you all down :(


----------



## Minimin

Aaisrie said:


> Thanks guys, I just can't find it in me at all. I don't FEEL pregnant. With Saraya and the MC I FELT pregnant and right now I just don't, so much so that I don't even have the urge to POAS, because it would be pointless and AF is gonna be here in a couple of days and then it would be a waste of money even POAS...
> Sorry for being a downer today guys, I just... I'm so at a loss today. I wouldn't have even come on at all only that I want to hang round and wait for Bella to come back from her appt.
> 
> Sorry for dragging you all down :(

Dont you dare say sorry again. Dont make me fly my big fat arse over to you! WE all have days like that and we are all here for each other.:hugs:
Stay on- let us keep you entertained. And lets hope Bella comes back with some good news. 
:happydance:


----------



## Aaisrie

I feel like AF is gonna start like.... REALLY SOON, like today or tomorrow.... I have to work tomorrow, I have to go wash my hair but I can't find the motivation right now


----------



## Nessicle

Minimin said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys, I just can't find it in me at all. I don't FEEL pregnant. With Saraya and the MC I FELT pregnant and right now I just don't, so much so that I don't even have the urge to POAS, because it would be pointless and AF is gonna be here in a couple of days and then it would be a waste of money even POAS...
> Sorry for being a downer today guys, I just... I'm so at a loss today. I wouldn't have even come on at all only that I want to hang round and wait for Bella to come back from her appt.
> 
> Sorry for dragging you all down :(
> 
> Dont you dare say sorry again. Dont make me fly my big fat arse over to you! WE all have days like that and we are all here for each other.:hugs:
> Stay on- let us keep you entertained. And lets hope Bella comes back with some good news.
> :happydance:Click to expand...

I agree - NO MORE apologies lady!! 

We all listen to each other when we feel down that's why we're on here to fight each others' corner when we can't face it :hugs: 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

Minimin said:


> Eve I agree with Ness... not over till the fat :witch: rears her ugly head! It is hard to keep that PMA up- thats why we have each other!
> 
> Ness I'm hoping I OV soon too. I think you will be a bit before me though... here's to the BDing marathon....
> p.s thanks for the sexitude.. hope it gets here for this evening.. thinking I may get DH to do a practice run this evening.. oh bummer.. I think he is home late.. he mumbled something about that this morning when I had my BBT stuffed in my gob :(

:hugs: you're welcome he he

what a bummer! can you not just drag him upstairs as soon as he gets in the door?!


----------



## Minimin

We are having similar days Eve, I really should have washed my hair this morning but just about had the motivation to get up and showered so i am taking that I did as a bonus!
Now I need to motivate myself to face the cold to sign on! 
i cant be bothered to get my lunch ready and tempted to get something whilst I'm out- though I have tons of stuff in the house!


----------



## Minimin

Nessicle said:


> Minimin said:
> 
> 
> Eve I agree with Ness... not over till the fat :witch: rears her ugly head! It is hard to keep that PMA up- thats why we have each other!
> 
> Ness I'm hoping I OV soon too. I think you will be a bit before me though... here's to the BDing marathon....
> p.s thanks for the sexitude.. hope it gets here for this evening.. thinking I may get DH to do a practice run this evening.. oh bummer.. I think he is home late.. he mumbled something about that this morning when I had my BBT stuffed in my gob :(
> 
> :hugs: you're welcome he he
> 
> what a bummer! can you not just drag him upstairs as soon as he gets in the door?!Click to expand...

probably can but if its late I am normally asleep!:dohh:


----------



## Nessicle

aww boo honey! 

what 'techniques' are you using this cycle? what positions etc, I read one girl was told doggy style is best to conceive but I always thought missionary was...?


----------



## Minimin

Nessicle said:


> aww boo honey!
> 
> what 'techniques' are you using this cycle? what positions etc, I read one girl was told doggy style is best to conceive but I always thought missionary was...?

I heard both.. anyone that allows deeper penetration to allow :spermy: to be deposited close to the cervix is ideal

Also read the male sperm get a heaad start if you do doggy so you can favour a boy.. lol.. but I dont think there is much scientific evicdence for the last part!


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha well OH gets in pretty 'deep' anyway lol defo TMI!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Missionary is the best with doggy being 2nd because turning over, the muscles you use can sometimes squeeze the boys out again! And yes there is scientific reasoning behind doggy favouring a boy but the problem is, it relies on the egg being there already otherwise the girls can catch up - I think that's it 

Feel crapppppp I don't have the energy to wash my hair because I got Saraya up, got her breakfast, played with her, got her snack and have put her down for a nap - my breakfast consisted of a bag of crisps and 2 chocolate bars and some coffee....


----------



## Nessicle

aaahhh I see, well I would really like a baby girl so will keep doing it missionary ;) 

Eve darling just take a day out, don't bother washing your hair just play with Saraya and don't worry about doing anything else - sounds like you need a day to chill round the house x


----------



## Helly

Min and Eve, you know feeling low and down "overly emotional" infact, are pregnancy symptoms in themselves right?

Get that PMA back ladies, I know its hard and even if AF is on her way, you'll still get excited by O time next cycle, we cant help ourselves!

I have too much PMA today and can sense a falling on my butt coming on so trying to talk myself down.


----------



## Aaisrie

Ness I can't - I'm working tomorrow and I won't have time to get up and do it in the morning AND get Saraya and all her crap ready to drop her at Chris'

Helly I'm really crampy today, I've had little cramps the last few days but they haven't been AF cramps, just minor awareness cramps and then today the cramps are stronger so I'm figuring that with the lack of feeling pregnant is more likely that AF is coming. And your chart looks great today!


----------



## Helly

Ah hon, Im not going to say im sure youre PG cos thats not fair, all I can say is you are fab and determined and if its not this month then balls to this month get ready for the next one.


----------



## Aaisrie

I don't know if I have that sort of positivity right now, screw the next cycle, I can't take the heartache anymore.... yes I'm that down today...


----------



## Minimin

:hugs: Eve!
Have a chill day! I have funk days and have decided not to be hard on myself about it and just go with it.

Helly- keep up the PMA- your having it for at least two others! 
Off out for a bit- catch you ladies for a cuppa green tea later?

xxx


----------



## BellaBlu

I'm here.

Eve honey I'm sorry you're feeling down. Remember that talk we had the other night? I think you know what I mean.. and it WILL happen because he knows you deserve it. God is great.. and he loves you too. HAPPY women make babies. If it's not this month, NEXT month it's possible. And NOBODY is gonna "leave you behind" .. I don't care if I'm in this damn thread until I'm 8 months pregnant, you're my ttc/bump buddy and I'll see ya through it. We're ALL in this TOGETHER. :hugs:

Well girls, just got home from the doctor. I got 3 hours of sleep last night (maybe less) .. woke up feeling shitty and didn't wanna go but did anyways..

Got there and spoke with the doc.. They took loads of blood and a urine sample. All I found out today was that it isn't a UTI, which isn't good :( That means it's something to do with my reproductive system. They are going to call about my bloodwork as they're doing tests for "A-Z".. hormones.. etc. So if I'm inbalanced I guess I'll be finding out. I have another appointment in a week, to get a PaP done, and then will be referred to the gyno section of Bosch if they don't figure it out with that.. My pelvis is tender from all the prodding, and I'm exhausted. But I won't be able to sleep. I want answers NOW. . but anyways.. I'll find out the results in the next few days, and I'll be sure to let you girls know what I find out. Until then it's just "Hurry up and wait" ..


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm so glad they are running all the tests to find out - don't worry Bella it could be something really little and all you need is a cream or a pill to sort it out!

What about the BBT?

I just want to be pregnant... yesterday! I hate this emotional crap, if I'm pregnant this month then all the pain and crap will be worth it... if I'm not then it's just another month wasted... another month which makes me feel like there's something I didn't do, something wrong with me....


----------



## Helly

Bella - brill that they are really paying attention and doing all the tests for you.

Eve honey, I know it stinks and know when you hit a low its so bloody hard to pull yourself up from it. Is Saraya smiling? If she's not make her smile and look at her face, it'll all melt away. Ive got "In an english country garden" on repeat in my head, try singing that lol. Seriously though, it will happen so keep fighting it, you can fight anything after what youve been through!


----------



## Aaisrie

She is smiling but inside I feel sad, she is alone, she has no other kiddies to play with since her cousins moved down south. She's so social it's unreal at the BnB meet the other day she was away, couldn't have cared if I was there because she was so busy playing with the other kids! I want to give her a bro/sis. I always wanted my kiddies close together - like pop one out, get pregnant again. She'll be 1 in a couple of weeks so at the earliest there's gonna be nearly 2 years between her and another. I wanted 4 kids before I was 30, I'm 28 now... everything is not the way I want it. Another cycle means more time between her and another.


----------



## Nessicle

Wish I could give you a hug Eve! :( 

It stinks that it takes some women who want it more than anything to get pregnant and then the low lives who treat their kids crap get pregnant straightaway, the world is cruel sometimes but Bella is right: God is good and if AF does come it just wasnt the right time and when it does happen it will be a perfect little egg. I know it's difficult for me to understand especially as I haven't lost a baby and only been ttc for 1 cycle but we are all here for you xxx

Bella honey like Eve said it's hopefully something really small and can be fixed. Half the time doctors etc look in the wrong place - I was misdiagnosed with Pelvic Inflammatory Disease for 3 and a half years and it turns out I have coeliac disease which is in my intestines for goodness sake! It's not a nice illness and can be very debilitating but I finally have an answer and hoping it will be that way for you too :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

My cramping seems to be on the right side, it goes from just right of centre of my uterus round my right side and to the back in my pelvis on the right. It was central this morning but it seems to have moved?!


----------



## Nessicle

I had that on my last cycle - I'd ov'd from the right side and had cramping and shooting pains but they were never painful, just obviously there


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea, it's like uncomfortable more than painful... it's freakin' crampy!! I swear AF is gonna start


----------



## Nessicle

well I'm convinced I had an egg fertilised last cycle but it just didnt stick so maybe this is your beanie but yours will stick! I have faith for you!


----------



## Aaisrie

I would love to believe that Ness

Thanks for putting up with me today guys


----------



## Nessicle

don't be daft we're not 'putting up with you' we're friends and that's what friends are for (even us cyber friends :))


----------



## BellaBlu

Girl.. we'll always be here. You know that. We all have our low days..

Rest assured, you know it CAN happen. And that you and Chris make beautiful babies. It's only a matter of time.. Although time is a bitch, she's the only one that delivers. It's hard to be patient I know.. We all know. :hugs: Some days it all seems like a hopeless case. I hope you get to feeling better honey. If you need to talk more PM me. Xxx

Thank you girls. I sincerely hope it's easily fixable. At this point I don't even CARE if it's easily fixable.. as long as it IS fixable and they fix it. I just wanna get back in the game. I feel whatever this is may be altering my chances! So now I play the waiting game, to see what the deal is. Life is funny that way huh? All we have is time.. yet it seems there is never enough of it.. (or too much!) ... 

We as human beings are never satisfied. :shrug: At least it's admitable.

:flow: This group of gals is by far the strongest, most patient (considering the circumstances).. and caring.. I have ever met! And it's over the freaking internet. That's life for ya!


----------



## Aaisrie

Bella I'm so glad I nagged you to go to the Drs!! I mean imagine you kept trying and kept trying and nothing, at least now you're working on it!!!

The cramps are less now so I'm feeling a little better. I swabbed my cervix and it was just CM... just gotta keep checking I guess...
Really need to get in the shower but I can't unless madam decides to go for a nap...


----------



## BellaBlu

I am too Eve! Regardless of how much I dislike an old man messin' around down there it's gonna be worth it. My doctor tried to put me on birth control today.. before even getting the results back..:rofl: (No way in hell!) to "regulate" things. He must have missed the part where I have been OK until this past cycle.. and birth control makes things a bit rough while trying to conceive. :dohh: I've got a different doctor next time.. 

Thankfully! I'm gonna laugh and cry at the same time if I find out that it is indeed something that is making me have a hard time getting pregnant.. Something fixable. Talk about a waste of time. :haha: .. Oooo I cannot wait to see what is freaking going on.


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL Dr's *rolls eyes* I'm so glad you are getting it sorted - even though it took some nagging LOL

Okay TMI strange question time... my CM smells stronger than usual, you know that... sex smell, it's like that?! Any ideas?


----------



## Nessicle

Bella I'm glad Eve nagged you to go to the Drs too though they never seem to listen sometimes!! I work in Clinical Negligence and the amount of times the patient was right grrr it makes me mad! They wouldnt have half these claims against them if they actually listened! 

Ooh Eve I know the smell you mean but no ideas on what could be causing it - have you googled? 

I'm so drained today, I think I'm under the weather or still exhausted from my emotional rollercoaster at the weekend, just want to go to bed! OH has told me he's gonna pounce on me when I get in - hope he's ready for me pouncing on him at the weekend ha ha


----------



## BellaBlu

Eve honey, have you eaten anything different?

That happens to me sometimes when I eat something strange.. or maybe your PH is just off a bit. It happens to me sometimes too. Maybe a PG sign? :) hehe. Could be hormones!


----------



## BellaBlu

Ness- I believe it! Sometimes all it takes is to listen.. Doctors and nutty sometimes :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Totally Bella - like I said with my coeliac disease they told me I'd done all sorts of damage to my fertility cheeky so and so's!! Wasn't anything near that area lol!


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea but I wasn't really sure what to google so I didn't find anything.

Just had my shower, washed my hair, came back to the sitting room. Patricia rang to say business is bad and that she's just gonna do tomorrow herself!! DAMMIT God KNEW I wouldn't wash my hair or bother getting dressed otherwise!


----------



## confused27

hey girlies, sorry ive not been on for a while, i just had to try and take my mind off ttc even tho i still was, but felt like i was going off my head with all the information on here, not that thats a bad thing, its just i was on this site constantly and looking for symptoms etc, anyways im 4dpo today and feeling very relaxed about it all this month, hope all you girls are doing great, looks like i have a mountain of pages to catch up on so im gonna go just now and come back later with a nice cuppa and get started :D xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Hi hun! 

Nice to see you back :hugs: totally understand what you mean, once I'm in the 2ww I'm going to have to pry myself off B&B and limit to popping on first thing in the morning to see how my girls are doing otherwise I'll drive myself mad in the 2ww! 

xx


----------



## Minimin

Hey Confused27!
Good to have you back.. enjoy the chitter chatter catch up!
Eve- what the??? Flipping sods law I tell you!
On the plus side you can hang out with us all day tomorrow.
:wohoo:


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea probably not Min - wednesdays I NORMALLY go to Chris's dad's house to see them both and let them see Saraya!!

The cramps seem to have nearly gone so I'm a little more relaxed now - it's just an awareness of my womb feeling now...


----------



## Nessicle

what the hell keeps happening to my FF ticker...? It stays there like a day then disappears!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Morrrning ladies im bumpin git up its on page 2 :shock: !

bella i hope u get the results quickly and it turns out to be nothing :hugs:

Eve, not long now hun till testing, best of luck sweety!:hugs:

helly & ness..best of luck this cycle :hugs:

welcome back confused hope this cycle is good news! :hugs:

:wave: to everyone else!!!

im doin pretty well on diet so far, 3 days of exercise my dam calf muscles are killing me i cant walk!!! and today i woke up with a swollen face, i look like a little japanese girl my eyes are all swollen!!! :wacko: we had new heaters fitted in bedroom and they are letting off an awfull smell of paint! i think its that :sick:

anyway enuff winging!!! the only reason im ok is because im not near ovulation, its gonna be a pisser when i no im fertile!!!

must tell ross not to let me jump on him :lol:

have a nice day ladies!!! and bring on them :bfp: 's !!!

:kiss:


----------



## IsleChik

I'm only up to page 87 (yikes!) but here's our 4-1-1

Not sure where else to post this so...into the fray I go...

We've been trying for almost 5 yrs - he's almost 60 - I'm almost 40 (double yikes!) Haven't seen a doctor about it (for assorted reasons) but - this month am trying softcups because.....I think that's the problem.

I've been pregnant before (4 times, 3 kids - 23, 22 & 20) - a long time ago, last time 10 yrs ago & I miscarried at about 14-15 weeks. 

We're on CD11 and did some :sex: last night and I popped in the softcup, left in it +/- 12 hrs - didn't feel a thing - quite comfortable.

Am waiting for the preseed to arrive and we'll add that to the mix ASAP


So....hello all :wave: & huge congrats to all the moms-to-be in the thread!


----------



## Aaisrie

Morning ladies - no time to read posts must get ready for work.

My temp dropped another bit today... cp still high and no red round it yet... probably expect AF bang on time tomorrow


----------



## Minimin

Hi IsleChik! Welcome!! Hope your stay is short and sweet!

:hugs: Eve!

My temps have returned to a normal range and cold is residing. CBFM today showed two bars which is medium! arggghhh CD13 today and my :sex: marathon begins! Alas Dh is out this evening and tomorrow. Going to have to sneak some morning action in!

Still feeling really low today. I have to kick my butt into gear now. I hate getting like this and know it is related to a multitude of things- baby stuff, waiting to ov, not exercising, not working, and a few nights of drinking makes a bad mix :(


Off to visit my old work lab and meet my sister for lunch so I'll be back on around 2.30/3- Get chatting ladies.. I checked a few times last night and I couldnt believe how quiet everyone was!

M


----------



## Nessicle

Morning all!! 

Yeah I wasn't on last night Min - bd'ing most of the evening he he!! 

Sorry to hear you're feeling low honey, I know what you mean and the cold horrible weather doesnt exactly help the situation. Just said to some work colleagues that I'm so sick of feeling cold!! 

I just have a question....I've been told that when bd'ing you should do it every other night and then every day for the three fertile days then miss a night to build up fresh sperm but the thing is my OH wants it constantly at the moment and if he doesnt get it he'll have to have a w*nk cos he's so horny but if that's the case I'd rather have his sperm rather than letting it go to waste - everyday is ok though right until after ov??


----------



## Helly

We've done everday the last few cycles hon, sure it will be fine.

IsleChick, welcome, sounds like you have it sussed!

Min, Eve, huge hugs to both of you xxxx

Ooh another rise for me and some pink tinged cm. Im not getting hopes up, had a BFN this morning.


----------



## BellaBlu

Ness, as long as his sperm count is fine then there is nothing wrong with doing it everyday :) Usually they recommend every other day for men who have a low count to give them time to recoop!

IsleChik- Welcome hun! :flow: I agree, hope your stay is short and sweet.. and you're moving on to the 1st tri section soon. We look forward to havin' ya.

Eve- Don't give up yet, you're still in the running :hugs: Have a great day at work.

I'm nauseous today, been feeling sick to my tummy since I woke up. I can't decide if I wanna be excited or pissed off that I may be getting a stomach bug.. considering the circumstances! Hopefully it passes. 

Minimin- I know it's been wicked quiet! Get lots of sex in :) haha.. Gonna get it this month girl! :flow:


----------



## BellaBlu

Helly we posted at the same time! :D Have a wonderful day sweetheart!


----------



## Nessicle

thank you darlings! 

As far as I know he doesnt have a low sperm count! A girl he was dating a few years before we met had a miscarriage so I know he has the ability :D 

He doesnt drink much or smoke and we eat pretty well, he also works out so he's quite a healthy boy


----------



## Nessicle

Helly the pink tinged cm sounds awesome for you!! FX you get your :bfp:!!! 

Hope Eve is ok today sure she'll be on later on when she finishes work though


----------



## BellaBlu

Alright girls as you know it's my first month using OPK's and I'm very confused.
I had what i thought was a positive on Saturday-since everyday since they've been almost non-existant lines. But TODAY I took one a few minutes ago and I think it's positive! So why did it get so dark on saturday, then lighten up.. then turn positive today? 

See -> 

This is Saturday, I thought it was positive :
https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p107/brinajane/22010.jpg


This is Today.. This is defo positive right? I'm confused :( Why did it lighten up so much before today? 
https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p107/brinajane/22410.jpg


----------



## Nessicle

today's is a defo positive hun! the previous one from Saturday looks lighter than the control line and today's has matched the control line so a defo positive. No idea why it got fainter and then darker though honey....??


----------



## Nessicle

I do know the surge can happen at different times. Like you're not supposed to do an opk with FMU it's better to do after around 11am could that have affected it? Are you doing opk's around the same time each day?


----------



## BellaBlu

Yeah the same general timeframe.. maybe an hour or two difference, but boy is this a dark line :) It's defo a positive.. Yipee! :wohoo: .. We had great sex last night.. The babymakin' type! Looks like he's in for it again tonight :D

I just assumed since it lightened up I must have OV'd.. that's great. Looks like I'm not out yet! :D Thanks honey :flow:


----------



## Helly

Bella todays is a deffo positive, keep temping now hon we should see your post ov rise, get your chart on here as well so we can stalk it!

Loads of hugs to you all!


----------



## BellaBlu

I just put my first temp in this morning! :) But I'll put it up so you girls can keep track :flower: :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

yay Bella!!! 

So psyched for you!!! Plenty of baby making sex for you over the next three days!! 

My damn FF ticker keeps disappearing and I can't understand why?? It's on for like a day then disappears!


----------



## BellaBlu

I've noticed that too Ness.. I have no idea? Do you have the VIP membership? I'm thinking about getting it but idk if it's worth the cost :shrug:

If the Ticker keeps disappearing, email FF and tell them.. maybe they know what it's caused from?


----------



## Nessicle

Still on my VIP trial and don't plan on renewing it unless I don't conceive this cycle so no idea why it keeps happening - have just added in a link to my Ovulation Chart instead - that still takes you to my chart anyway, will just have to add a different ticker for my cycle day!


----------



## Aaisrie

Evening girlies!!

Bella that is def a + OPK - you ALWAYS have LH in your system only it will vary which is why they tell you a light which is lighter than the control is negative because it means the LH (no matter how much is there) is not high enough to be considered a surge! I told you the one on saturday was a couple of shades too light and you can see now comparing them what I mean.

Ness bella and helly already answered about the sex everyday thing!

Helly your chart looks GREAT!! It looks like an ID on 8DPO which would make sense with the pink cm making its way out now!!

How are you all?? I'm not feeling pregnant at all.. but I'm not feeling like AF is coming either?! Been checking my CP ALL DAY and it's still high and firm


----------



## Jennifer8

Well i have ordered some softcups so will try them this month. I Also ordered conceive+, how much do i use does anyone know? Don't want to go mad lol! x


----------



## KimmyB

Hi girls, hope you don't mind me popping in :blush:

I'm thinking about ordering some softcups for use next cycle as we were unsuccessful this cycle :nope: So were do you UK ladies buy them from? And is there just one type? I got a little confused :dohh:

Thanks in advance :flower:


----------



## Aaisrie

I know with the preseed it advises you how much to use and the applicator is marked so you know how much you have put in but Ness would be able to tell you better about the conceive, I think she's used it!


----------



## Jennifer8

KimmyB said:


> Hi girls, hope you don't mind me popping in :blush:
> 
> I'm thinking about ordering some softcups for use next cycle as we were unsuccessful this cycle :nope: So were do you UK ladies buy them from? And is there just one type? I got a little confused :dohh:
> 
> Thanks in advance :flower:

Hi KimmyB

I ordered my softcups from Amazon, i googled them i thats what came up. Will be my first time using them this month, lets hope they work! x


----------



## BellaBlu

Bella was here.. [X]

Off to :sex: ...

You girls have a great night! xx :hugs:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hello girls...well no luck with softcups for me this month. I have a doc appt today to get a HSG done and on to next month!! WIll be trying them again next month as I think my timing was just off!

God bless and hope to see some BFP on here soon! :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Kimmy - most of us order them from accessdiagnostics because they are pretty quick shipping. There are also mooncups which, while similar, don't keep the spermies as close to the cervix and aren't seen to be as effective. They look HUGE when you get them but fit very comfortably if you have them in right. If you search on google for "instead softcups" you will find the actual page for them with a video of how they work - like I said, they look scary but are actually much easier than they look!!


----------



## Nessicle

KimmyB said:


> Hi girls, hope you don't mind me popping in :blush:
> 
> I'm thinking about ordering some softcups for use next cycle as we were unsuccessful this cycle :nope: So were do you UK ladies buy them from? And is there just one type? I got a little confused :dohh:
> 
> Thanks in advance :flower:

yep access diagnostics is the best place!! they're £4.99 for 6! 

Got some conceive+ but haven't used it yet gonna use it tonight and onwards as a lube plan to get plenty, ahem, up there so there's plenty of extra juice!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Ness!! I was thinking I was here by myself tonight!! Where's everyone else??


----------



## Minimin

I thought I was on my own.. kept coming on and it was all quiet. Am glad I am not the only one here. How's your wed evening ladies? I am still feeling low and cant seem to shake it. DH and I had :sex: as I should be coming up to OV. I just came up to bed as I am feeling really low :( I heard today that one of my cousin' is pregnant again. She has a 9month old already. Why can other women just blink and be pregnant and we cant seem to :cry:


----------



## Aaisrie

I know the feeling Min, Nah I'm here alone wondering what my temps gonna do tomorrow.
*hugs* anything I can do to make you feel better, talk about my constipation???


----------



## Minimin

LOL- Constipation talk is good! Isnt it weird how we have to analyze everything... down to our bowel movements. errgghh
Is Constipation a sign? How are you feeling?


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea it is, I'm not feeling pregnant but I'm also not feeling... NOT pregnant!! LOL I don't feel like AF is going to start, I've been swabbing my cervix yesterday and today for signs of red and nothing so far just creamy CM. My backache is horrendous but IF I'm preg I wouldn't care lol I just want to know... AF is due TOMORROW...


----------



## Aaisrie

I might go and swab again LOL my CP is still high too.. last month my CP dropped to really really low the day before AF and although my temp dropped the past 2 days it's still above the coverline... although in saying that it could drop below it tomorrow lol


----------



## Minimin

Fxd for tomorrow. I hope the stupid :witch: stays away. Did you swab again?

I am getting mild pains on my left side still- Sometimes I wonder if I have got the SC in wrong as I do get a dull dragging pain. Do you know what I mean? I swabbed a few times last cycle and also got the same dull pain- kinda like after a smear test?

It is very quiet on here.. Ladies BDing away! :wohoo:


----------



## Aaisrie

Could be it's not back far enough. Only once have I worn one and had a bit of leakage and I realised that it wasn't quite behind the back of my cervix even though the front was behind my pelvic bone.
I know what you mean about the swabbing, it's only slightly irritating lol But yea I swabbed again tonight and still no blood and no feelings of AF..... Driving me CRAZY! LOL


----------



## Minimin

Really sounds promising hun! I'll b checking ure temps out tomorrow! Still can't sleep & am really tired but restless- any tips:-/


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh I know the feeling - have you tried hot milk? Or relaxing music - sitting on the computer or watching TV will make it worse as they stimulate your brain more... try reading in bed? or the age old counting sheep!!


----------



## Minimin

Lol liking the sheep thing. Did try music but reall fidgity! Already in. Bed & can't b arsed to go down to get milk :-( read earlier & was falling asleep until I turned the lights off- well I'll go bk to sheep. Sleep tight & gd luck 4 tomorro :dust:


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks darling, hope you get to sleep soon - sleep with the light on then you won't reawaken yourself!!


----------



## ArticBaby

Ive been usuing the softcups for the past 2 weeks now. How long do you keep yours in there after :sex:.

I been keeping it in there for at least 3 hours. Is this enough? Or should I do it longer?


----------



## Helly

You can leave them in for up to 12 hours hon, I tend to sleep with mine in.

Eve - update your chart for today, I wanna see! Hope AF stays away x


----------



## Aaisrie

Helly my chart isn't exciting. BFN for me today and my temp dropped again, swabbed and there's no sign of AF yet so I'm guessing she's just late.


----------



## BellaBlu

Eve, I tried desperately to figure out what your chart is saying to me so I wouldn't have to ask, But I don't get it :lol:

What's going on with your temps today?! It dropped below the coverline? :(

All hope is not lost. Stay positive! I don't want you to be sad. Mine went up a little bit from yesterday but I don't know if it counts as anything :shrug:


----------



## BellaBlu

& ArticBaby- 3 hours doesn't hurt! But it's safe to sleep with them in as well :) 

Helly-Ness-All! Hope you girls are doing well today, whats new?


----------



## Minimin

Morning ladies..
long message just got deleted.. stupid Computer!

Thanks for keeping me company last night Eve :hugs: I did eventually sleep and had a lie in this morning. CBFM says peak today and DH is home this morning so going to get another sneaky :sex: in. Twinges on Left (tube side) so I am hoping eggy is from the right side! Last nights SC looked pretty empty this morning too :wohoo:Peak will be automatic tomorrow so will get another one in tomorrow before we get the train to Leeds! 
Is it true we tend to ovulate around 3-7pm? Think I read that somewhere. This is why OPK's ask for afternoon/evening Urine rather than FMU?

Eve- hope the witch keeps away- swab clear is still a good sign. Did you feel anything to indicate :witch: is on her way?

Off to make brekkie- hope you ladies have a good morning!


----------



## BellaBlu

Yay Minimin! That's awesome :D Glad it's looking good for you. I'm not sure about the OV question.. But that's interesting! Have a great day :flow:


----------



## Aaisrie

Bella - When AF is due your temperature drops, mine hasn't gone below the coverline yet - if you look at my chart you can see it's dropped the past 4 days and it LOOKS like it will drop again tomorrow, probably below the coverline and AF will start. With YOUR temp rising if it rises again tomorrow and possibly the next day it could indicate O but the difficulty is with having no pre-o temps it will be harder to tell but it will still tell us little bits of info!

Min - anytime, your company last night was a pleasure! I don't know about the O thing, but with the OPK the reason you aren't meant to use FMU is because of the way LH is synthesised. Unlike HCG which is higher in FMU LH isn't synthesised until later so ideally you should test between 11am to 10pm (that's what I've read but I myself have had +OPK with FMU and later than 10pm at night too).

No I don't feel like AF is going to start, I always get cramps the day before she starts or that day and so far NOTHING... I'm totally confused and a little sad too...


----------



## jojo-m

Hi,

I'm a bit of a lurker on this post, although I have said hi once before. I have used softcups for the first time this cycle, only I didn't ovulate grrr. Anyway turns out I have ovulated only a fair bit later than usual. I have been ill so we haven't dtd around ovulation time and I wondered if I have any chance whats so ever this month. A couple of my temps are empty circles because I had to get up early those mornings for work so chart is showing not sure, plus all my other signs were out of whack. Any idea girls??? Do you mind taking a peek and telling me what you think?

p.s thanks for the amusing thread, its brought many a smile to my face over last couple of weeks!

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

It looks like you O'd CD23 as FF predicted - are all the circle temps taken earlier than usual?? If they were then they would all be a little higher depending on how much earlier you took them. Try to take your temp earlier than the earliest you would have to get up. I set my alarm for 8 every morning because my DD doesn't waken until 8:30ish. CD23 definitely looks like your thermal shift.


----------



## Nessicle

Morning my lovely ladies!! 

Eve sorry wasn't on long last night me and OH went to get fish and chips (though he got a well nice fish - I can't have it cos of the batter so got stuck with crappy chips boo!) 

and then popped on for 5 then went upstairs to :sex: then bed! 

Struggled with my softcup last night being the first night using them since last cycle. was hardly any :spermy: think I lost quite a bit getting it in lol but at least I haven't ov'd yet! 

Min you're coming to my home town woo!! 

Temp drop down to 35.98 today think the temp drop two days ago was a fluke as now on CD12 and properly gearing up for ov! Got my urine cup and opk at work with me to do at dinner time (did it at that time yesterday) also been doing one before bed around 8pm before we :sex: in case the surge has happened!


----------



## Nessicle

Forgot to say hi to Bella! Hi honey! How you feeling today? you been at it like rabbits since that positive opk??


----------



## Aaisrie

Nah it won't be a fluke, all charts looks crazy with pre-o temps, if you check mine out you'll see all the up and downs.


----------



## Helly

Eve hon, sorry about the dip. You're not out yet though x

Ness - peeing in a cup in work, brilliant :D

Bella - hope you're OK hon and having fun with your pos OPK!

Min - hope youre doing good today.

Jojo - if you can remember the times you took your BBT google BBT adjuster, put the times and temp in and it will give you a temp that it should have been at your normal time. I tested it today and it works!

Big hugs to all. Im convinced im not PG today :(


----------



## Aaisrie

Helly your temp's still high!

I may as well mark myself as out already. It's never going to be my month.


----------



## jojo-m

thanks eve!

Helly I never knew that existed, thats cool, I adjusted my temps and ovulation still says cd23 so prob missed it, never mind just wait for af to start next cycle! better order more softcups!! 

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Even with the temps adjusted it wouldn't change the thermal shift, it's pretty obvious on your chart.


----------



## Aaisrie

Although it could have been CD22 now that you adjusted but it's hard to tell with no other markers like CM/CP


----------



## jojo-m

I'd had a large patch of fertile cm and high cp and that passed so just assumed I was having anovulatory cycle. And I ran out of opk's. oh well its better to know there is no chance rather than hoping and symptom spotting, and thinking surely its got to happen soon! Onto cycle 18 it is! Now this one surely has to work lol xx


----------



## Aaisrie

You def o'd looking at your temps, that's the only accurate way to know you o'd and you got a thermal shift so you did, it was either CD22 or CD23 because of the inaccurate temps.


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Eve darling long as my chart don't look abnormal I'm happy ha ha :D sorry you're feeling down about getting pregnant honey - you can get pregnant though so stay positive, perhaps it's just taking a bit longer to get back to normal after you mc??

Helly like Eve said if you're temps are still high then that's great and hope that signals a :bfp: for you!

I had a thought - and gross TMI coming up - but would it be effective if I 'dripped' the sperm in to a softcup after :sex: then insert it? I'm just concerned that inserting the softcup might not catch the sperm and I might be blocking it so to speak. like if the sperm is in a pool in your V where the cervix is laying couldnt scooping in a softcup potentially leave a lot of the spermies out?


----------



## Helly

Fingers crossed for you JoJo.

No idea why Im feeling so deflated today Eve, Ive just seen todays temp dip as the start of the end.


----------



## Aaisrie

Helly, trust me when I say "I UNDERSTAND" I feel the exact same way and have for the last 3 days with my temp dropping and dropping...


----------



## BellaBlu

Jojo- Hi hun! Thanks for poppin' in :wave:

Ness & Helly :) Yes it's been fun. Hope you girls are doing well. Helly keep your chin up honey like Eve said your temp is still up :) Danny is getting worn out.. I told him "don't worry baby only a few more days and we can rest" ... You'd think I'm making him build a house or something! :haha:


----------



## Minimin

:hugs: Helly and Eve :flower:! I am with you on all this charting and worrying. I am seriously considering ditching it and going with just one thing...eg CM and middle week of cycle next time :( 

Eve- that's interesting about LH synthesis. CBFM checks both your Oestrogen and LH. The latter surges prior to ovulation. I use the CBFM around 8-9 in the morning. The instructions didn't mention readings to be taken later :shrug: hey ho! I thought my cycles were about 30 days and I ovulate around CD16-17 but this month is a few days earlier..

Helly- I am feeling alot better today. Though I am still tired I am looking forward to my Reflexologist coming over. I have her for 2 hours this afternoon so I am going to get her to sneak in half an hour back and shoulder rub! :happydance:
I have been massaging some Acupressure points I have been reading about and wonder if this may have helped this cycle :shrug:

Ness- C'mon Leeds. I love it! We have lots planned pending weather. Are you getting snow this weekend?or just train?

DH has not seen Headingley, Otley, Ilkley so if the weather is good we thought a nice brisk walk would do wonders. You have to understand DH was born and bred in South London and I think he needs to get out a bit more :rofl:

Bella- sorry babe- in my eager hungry ass state I forgot to say "yo" :thumbup: How is all your :sex: going. I hope you have caught eggy. Are you feeling ok now- pains etc?:hugs:

Right I have alot of thinking to do today! I have to decide about what I want to do with my life... hate these big decisions... LMAO.. like having a wee one isnt life changing :dohh:


----------



## Aaisrie

Min I couldn't NOT chart, at least I get warning before AF so I'm already (and have been the last 3 days) preparing myself so it's not such a fall. Plus temping is the ONLY accurate way to pinpoint O, an ovulation monitor, watch, OPK can only "guess" I'm not saying they're not accurate because a lot of them are but it's never guaranteed with them.


----------



## jojo-m

I tried not temping the other month then got really really stressed out when I didn't know what was happening! phew never do that again :wacko:

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

I think my cervix hates me!! I keep swabbing! STOP IT EVE! Leave it alone....


----------



## Minimin

Aww eve- you'll make it sore :rofl: at your "cervix hates me: statement. I think my body is punishing me.

JoJo-M I agree with being stressed when you dont know if you are OV or have done so... hence picking up all these tools.

I am wondering whether I need to focus on other things. I am sitting at home at the moment inbetween jobs and trying to figure out what I am going to do next. Always had a goal and next step planned and now nothing. It would be good to be pregnant and have that as my next plan but now- 7 months down the line and not closed to it I am beginning to think I need to get on with my life. Not that I should stop ttc but just to focus (and obsess) more on something else. I say that now but as we all know it is isnt easy as that! But you cant deny with all the monitoring comes the analyzing and worrying! Which as you say- wouldnt be without!


----------



## tryforbaby2

:hi: Girlies!

CD9, 9 days til ovulation Cycle 7 TTC for little bambino #2. I just picked up a box of softcups yesterday so I can use them for my first time this cycle. I bought a pack of 14 so I can practice with a few. I watched a video on insertion and I am still confused. When I check my cervix it seems to lean toward my back side (the video showed a cervix 'up' toward your front side. When checking your cervix, do you feel as if you could place the softcup over the cervix leaning toward your backside or frontside? 

I am new to softcups but after reading the first 10 pages of this thread I am sold! It seems like 75% of those women got their :bfp:'s within months of using them! 

Any help on the softcup subject would be fantastic!!!! :flower:


----------



## Aaisrie

Which video did you watch? Watch the one on the Instead Softcups website, it makes it easy to understand and easy to use.


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh I have to go ladies, will be back tonight though probably to bother you some more and complain about the impending doom of AF.... if she hasn't already arrived...


----------



## Nessicle

Min - no snow as far as I'm aware thank God!!! 

tryforbaby2 - I hear ya on the cervix thing, mine sort of 'sits' on the wall of my V that seperates my rectum and vaginal canal. I can't check my cervix and insert at the same time so just have to assume it's got all the sperm in and covered my cervix, I might try leaning my feet against the wall with bum propped upand inserting so that my cervix is pulled back by gravity a bit more and the spermies are closer so i don't squash any or miss any when inserting!


----------



## Helly

Eve - FF has put a line in to say my chart is triphasic, should I allow myself hope cos of that or keep myself down a bit to avoid disappointment?


----------



## tryforbaby2

Aaisrie said:


> Which video did you watch? Watch the one on the Instead Softcups website, it makes it easy to understand and easy to use.

I think so with the glass bottle and the little nub as the cervix?.....It looks simple enough I am just wondering if its normal per se to have your cervix between your bottom and your front side? I am just wondering if it'll work right when I cover the cervix with the softcup so nothing will spill out while inside. I know I am sounding confused because I am confused on it.

Picture this (so maybe my words will sound not so dumb, hehe) 
I am laying down after :sex: I squeeze the softcup and insert to cover my cervix with the opening of the softcup pointing down near my backside (bottom) to slide over my cervix that is up against my backside with the opening of my cervix facing down/forward. Does that sound right? When I check my cervix it is usually there (backside), and from what I read your cervix would normally be paralel to the floor (during menstration), so during Ovulation would it be paralel to floor also or.....? My cervix is very high during O and during menstration. So sorry if I am coming across as dumb, I have never used them before and I want to now what I am doing with them before I place a foreign object up there!!!! haha!!!


----------



## Helly

It sounds like you are bang on, as long as you get it up as close to your cervix as possible it'll do its job.


----------



## Nessicle

Nessicle said:


> I had a thought - and gross TMI coming up - but would it be effective if I 'dripped' the sperm in to a softcup after :sex: then insert it? I'm just concerned that inserting the softcup might not catch the sperm and I might be blocking it so to speak. like if the sperm is in a pool in your V where the cervix is laying couldnt scooping in a softcup potentially leave a lot of the spermies out?

posted first thing this morning but I don't know if anyone saw it - just wondering if you guys had any thoughts??


----------



## Minimin

Nessicle said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> I had a thought - and gross TMI coming up - but would it be effective if I 'dripped' the sperm in to a softcup after :sex: then insert it? I'm just concerned that inserting the softcup might not catch the sperm and I might be blocking it so to speak. like if the sperm is in a pool in your V where the cervix is laying couldnt scooping in a softcup potentially leave a lot of the spermies out?
> 
> posted first thing this morning but I don't know if anyone saw it - just wondering if you guys had any thoughts??Click to expand...

Hey Ness.. I thought getting the sperm closest to the cervix the better. If DH is inside you they are really close and as soon as you orgasm the sperm is deposited close to the cervix and is "suck" up. Putting in the cup may mean you get more in there but not give them a head start... thats my thoughts. Though if you can have an orgasm after inserting sc containing dh :spermy: then I guess it is the same?

Anyone else ladies?


----------



## Nessicle

Oh yeah I mean OH and I will orgasm together and he will erm deposit his sperm inside me but I meant like if I stood up and dripped the spermy in to a softcup (if you know what I mean?) then inserted it in?? 

It just got me thinking after Jaimie2Eyes posted about her cervix being parallel to the ground as vagina slopes back and cervix sorta 'lays' on it if you know what I mean? Then if you put the softcup in around the cervix would the sperm laying on the vaginal floor below the cervix actually be scooped inside the softcup?? 

After me and OH come we both lay there for about 5 mins anyway so my cervix orgasm motion should pull up sperm too before he pulls out and I put softcup in shouldn't it?


----------



## Minimin

Nessicle said:


> Oh yeah I mean OH and I will orgasm together and he will erm deposit his sperm inside me but I meant like if I stood up and dripped the spermy in to a softcup (if you know what I mean?) then inserted it in??
> 
> It just got me thinking after Jaimie2Eyes posted about her cervix being parallel to the ground as vagina slopes back and cervix sorta 'lays' on it if you know what I mean? Then if you put the softcup in around the cervix would the sperm laying on the vaginal floor below the cervix actually be scooped inside the softcup??
> 
> After me and OH come we both lay there for about 5 mins anyway so my cervix orgasm motion should pull up sperm too before he pulls out and I put softcup in shouldn't it?

It should then.. sorry I thought you meant before he came inside you. I have had some of DH's :spermy: come out when he pulled out but I kinda scooped the spermy up before inserting. :winkwink:


----------



## laura6914

Hey girlies thought i would pop in and say hi :wave:
Its very quiet on here this evening. Hope your are all well. 
Good luck for those approching OV and in thw 2WW, guess that means everyone really doesnt it :haha:

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Okay I'm briefly here before dinner. Your cervix MOVES! So everyone is right. This morning my cervix was pointed straight down, like it was stuck to the top, then by lunchtime it was pointing forward, away from my bum and this evening it's pointed back slightly... it moves ALL THE TIME!! So if you feel it throughout the day you will see it change a lot.

2nd tryforbaby2 watch the video on the SC website, that one with the glass jar thing totally confused me the one on the SC website shows a glass "woman" and it makes SO much more sense!!

And on to ME! LOL Still no AF, CP still high, been swabbing all day and no blood. Still not crampy, STILL not feeling AF is coming... TOTALLY CONFUSED!


----------



## Jennifer8

Aaisrie hope it's good news for you as af hasn't shown. Are you going to test again? Good Luck! x


----------



## laura6914

oh Eve, sounding good hun. Yes.... when are you going to test?

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

I tested this morning and got BFN... I know it's still early @ 12DPO but I still expected... SOMETHING if I was pregnant. Then I started to feel really crap about it all and expecting AF... I don't understand why AF isn't here and why I've no cramps (I always get cramps before AF) but yet I DON'T FEEL PREGNANT!! WTF....


----------



## laura6914

Oh Eve, yep way to early hun. I didnt get mine till 13DPO and even then it was hold it at an angle bend the test, barely visable line. Hang on in there. Many woman dont 'feel' pregnant when they are indeed pregnant. Im so hoping this is your month chick. 
When is AF due? Oh just noticed its today. Are you normally bang on time?? Could just be late implantation chick. 

xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Laura - my LP is short, only 12 days. It's normally bang on 12 days so I expected it today although it could still come because it's still today? I dunno.... I FELT pregnant with Saraya. I knew from 1DPO!! I got morning sickness from 1DPO! At 2DPO I told my friend I was pregnant!!!! I even argued with the DR when the test there came up neg when I had had + HPT all week!!


----------



## laura6914

Not every pregnancy is the same hun. If your are pregnant may be having a boy???? :shrug:

If your normally bang on time hun i would still hold onto hope. Give it a few more days, if you can wait that long and then test again. Any extra CM and all the other little bits that could mean something? Emotional? Tired? ect ect. 

xxx


----------



## jojo-m

I hope witch stays away for you eve, she not here yet so keep up Pma! X


----------



## Aaisrie

Lots of creamy CM, even when I swab, tired, MAJOR BACKACHE... I've had symptoms just nothing like I had with Saraya?! I'm at Patricia's tonight and purposely didn't bring any HPTs! lol So I can't test tomorrow anyways... just have to wait to see if the witch appears...

How are you though Laura??


----------



## Aaisrie

Evening Jo!


----------



## laura6914

Eve you sound like me. Sickness has gone, well most of the time all i have is s**t loads of CM (and i mean loads) sore boobs and tiredness. Feeling great though and loving every minute. 

Sorry for the stupid question but who is patricia? lol.


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh my best friend and Chris (my other half) mum!


----------



## Helly

Hey ladies, evening!

Laura - how was Mondays scan?? Great to hear you are doing well love. 

Eve - brill that AF hasnt shown, keep some PMA.

Ness - ive had a think and I reckon if you stood up and dripped it out alot wouldnt come out, just cling to the vaginal walls, lower than where they were and lower than where the softcup would sit, so im not convinced it would help. I do always insert it with my legs on my OHs shoulders though rather than lying down, not sure if it helps but I do it anyway.


----------



## Aaisrie

I always insert mine when I'm still on my back after BD

How are you this evening Helly??


----------



## laura6914

oh im with you Eve, hope you have a lovely time. 

Helly, the scan was great. Saw the little heartbeat flickering away. She put me back 4 days but told me not to change my due date as it will more than likely change again at the 12 weeks scan. How are you hun? You chart is looking fantastic.

xxx


----------



## Helly

Im good thanks girls, my chart has gone triphasic, not sure if thats very common or not?

Not really got much in the way of symptoms, I mean like the symptoms are there but they are not really strong if you get me? So im thinking its all in my head and im not PG.

Sounds brill Laura, I had a 5 1/2 week scan with James and saw the little heartbeat, it was an amazing feeling.


----------



## Helly

Im good thanks girls, my chart has gone triphasic, not sure if thats very common or not?

Not really got much in the way of symptoms, I mean like the symptoms are there but they are not really strong if you get me? So im thinking its all in my head and im not PG.

Sounds brill Laura, I had a 5 1/2 week scan with James and saw the little heartbeat, it was an amazing feeling.


----------



## Aaisrie

Okay to explain triphasic, in case you haven't looked it up I copied and pasted this because it explains it better than I could!



> The triphasic curve and implantation: Some women who have been charting for a while and have an intimate familiarity with their own BBT histories and patterns may look for a slight decrease in BBT temperature during the luteal phase, about a week or so after ovulation. This dip would, in theory, be followed a day later by a resumed high temperatures - a third phase of the cycle following a pregnancy. The problem with the "triphasic" curve is that there are simply too many variables for it to be an accurate indicator of implantation or pregnancy. Hence, while a prolonged thermal increase may indicate a pregnancy, its not advocated to look for an implantation dip or triphasic chart.

Triphasic normally indicates that there IS a pregnancy, because you have your ID and the next set of high temps.


----------



## Aaisrie

Although obviously as it states in the quote it's not accurate, just an indicator!


----------



## Helly

Thanks Eve, ive thought for a long time I have higher than normal progesterone levels though so Im not going to get my hopes up, but still its nice, i reckon tomorrows temp will tell it all, a dip and I know im on my way out.


----------



## Aaisrie

Just wait and see, mine's dipped 4 days in a row and I'm still waiting for AF.... I actually need to pee right now but I'm scared to go in case AF is here...


----------



## Helly

If AF is here honey, I'll be here and so will the other girls and we will see you through another month, every day of it, go pee, i'm sure you can do without cleaning it up if you dont... x


----------



## Aaisrie

I peed... NO AF... CP STILL HIGH.... NO BLOOD ON CERVIX.... WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF WTF


----------



## Helly

Yay!!!!!

Get that PMA back right now missy!


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL thank you Helly :) so glad you're here!!


----------



## Helly

No worries, you are always on time normally arent you?


----------



## Aaisrie

With my LP yes, my cycles varies between 30 - 35 but my LP is always 11-12 days and today is day 12... so unless it's a MC/chemical (when I had my MC in Sept obviously AF was 2 weeks late and that's the only time aside from when I was preg with Saraya) then pregnant or my cycle is just screwing with me?!


----------



## Helly

My cycle screwed with me in early Jan, 9 days late for nothing so it can happen but fingers crossed that wont be the case. Im off to bed, sleep well x


----------



## BellaBlu

Yay Eve! So glad to hear that she isn't showing ! :hugs: That's wonderful! Thanks Minimin :) :wave: Hi honey.. I'm doing okay.. I've had a few pains today.. but I'm getting used to it :shrug: I just wait until they pass and carry on with what I'm doing!

Unfortunately I have a feeling I'm going to be getting more violated than I'd planned on.. cuz today I had a SHARP pain in my colon area. Lovely right? It felt like someone was trying to rip out my @$$hole! <- TMI, no doubt but true. So idk wtf is going on.

Otherwise its been a great day! How ya doing Helly? I see we have a nice little spark of hope with the chart huh? :happydance:


----------



## Aaisrie

Eek Bella that doesn't sound good!! I don't think you can TMI us, I think I've already violated everyone's ears (eyes!) lol I really hope the Dr can get you sorted! Hopefully your charting will help too because you will be able to SEE your own cycle and that you're ovulating (OPKs are only an indicator)


----------



## BellaBlu

Lol Eve, good to know :hugs: And I know I wish I had started sooner :) I'm only on my 2nd day and I like seeing the little lines pop up already after you enter you temp! I just wish I had a whole load of them.. wish I'd have started sooner. I'm very very excited about NO AF for you girl! Serious!


----------



## Aaisrie

I wish you'd started sooner too!! I love looking at people's charts!! Still no AF, CP still high....


----------



## Jennifer8

Well ladies have used my first softcup this evening after :sex: and it seems to be work TMI-Stop leakage! Lol. :happydance: Wanted to test them out before next week. Hows everyone else doing? x


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hey ladies...eve when u gonna test hun? sorry if u mentioned it i eint had chance to look back on the pages :)

hello bella, helly, ness, yomo and everyone else hope ur all ok!:hugs:

ive been working out solid for 5 days now and already feel the difference!!!roll on april/may so i can make babies, its more enjoyable than this shit im doing now :lol:..no pain no gain right!

i feel like i dont belong here now cus im not TTC but i cant help but pop on to see how ur all doing :kiss:


----------



## Aaisrie

M2K don't be silly!! You are part of the crew, Laura isn't TTC but she's part of the crew too!!!

Well as you will see by my chart my temp is TOTALLY inaccurate this morning hence I discarded it. At 7:30am Patricia's alarm went off but in her half asleep state she thought it was mine because she's used to me temping lol So she elbowed me awake at which point I told her it was her alarm. So then I couldn't get back to sleep KNOWING I would be temping soon and wanting to know what the temp was. So I lay real still for 30 mins and when my alarm went off I reached under the pillow (she doesn't have nightstands) to grab the BBT... not there... slowly rolled onto my side to look over the edge of the bed... not there... slowly looked over the top end.... not there... Eventually I had to sit up and it had moved down the bed but by that time I'd sat up so it got screwed over....

ON THE PLUS SIDE! My CP is still high, firm, it feels closed although I never mark open/closed I think I'm starting to get used to the difference in it and I swear for the past 2 days it's been closed but I'm not 100% so I haven't put it on my chart. Still creamy cm, and NO BLOOD on my cervix - which there should be if AF was arriving... normally the blood appears there 24-36 hrs before AF makes its way down...

CONFUSED but HAPPY that AF isn't here... it gives me hope :D


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm taunting myself watching "A Baby Story" on TV... this woman is pregnant with triplets... *jealous*


----------



## Nessicle

Morning all!! 

sorry I wasn't on here last night...total drama with my kitten Ambrose...I trapped his back left paw in the pvc front door when I was taking rubbish out :cry: I felt like the most horrendous person in the world! 

He was limping on three legs and wouldnt come near me for a few hours, couldnt go to the vet as Mark had had a couple of beers but he seems ok today, he's walking on it and using both back legs to jump and he's very loving again this morning so think he's forgiven me! It's still a bit swollen but will see how it is after the weekend might have to take him to the vet on Monday night...

anyway CD13 :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Used Conceive+ last night for the first time, really nice actually not sticky like other lubes and we used plenty of it to help swimmers!! 

Haven't dont my opk yet as doing them at 12pm, 3pm and 7pm just to make sure I pick up the surge. 

Temp picked up this morning but had a terrible nights sleep as OH was up and down all night with insomnia so my temp will have been affected. 

Eve!! OMG you might be pregnant!! :happydance:

Helly, Bella, Jennifer etc hope you're all ok!!

Laura hi doll good to see you glad you're feeling good at the moment!! xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Ness I saw that about your kitten, it will probably be fine if he's using it now. If it was broken he wouldn't use it at all. I did the same thing to my rabbit and he was fine. I wouldn't worry too much (the things you learn working in a pet shop!!)

How are you aside from that??

I really hope I am, just checked my CP again, still high, still no blood. I swear it feels like it's closed... it's never felt THAT closed before but the past couple of days it feels more closed than before.... But it's something I'm not sure about!


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Eve you're probably right if he had broken it he wouldnt be using it. Probs just an impact injury!

I'm ok just pissed off - just had a preview of my work appraisal and not happy! It doesnt even reflect all the stuff I've done over the last year over here! Grrr! Made sure I've written down everything i want to say!


----------



## Nessicle

Closed high cervix sounds good hun - if there's no blood OMG I'm so psyched for you!! xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh M2k sorry I just saw your other question - I tested yesterday and it was neg but I was only 12DPO so I know it's early... might test again tomorrow... depends on my temp I guess?
I irritated my cervix to bits yesterday Ness, kept swabbing all day. Have checked it twice this morning and all that's on it is creamy cm?!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Eve if u eint pregnant ill eat my hat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flower:

ness good luck them 2 weeks have flown by eint they!!!

i must say im quite enjoying this diet feel alot better within myself...im on cd5 so really hope i dont pounce on ross next week :lol:

will be checkin in to spy on u ladies...i smell lotttts of bfps comming!!! hope u all save me a seat in first trimester :flower:


----------



## Jennifer8

Eve I'm getting excitied for you! It looks promising. Really hope you get your BFP! x


----------



## Nessicle

Eve - STEP AWAY FROM THE CERVIX!!! stop messing it with it hun you'll do yourself some damage lol 

M2K I know!! How fast have these two weeks gone?! I'll be in the 2ww after the weekend eek!! Going to try to stay busy, keep my head down at work and go swimming visit family etc! aww ha ha you have to pounce on OH just let nature do it's own thing if it's meant to be it will be - that's what I tell myself anyway :hugs: xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Ness I can't help it!! It's the only thing giving me any source sanity!!!

M2k that's great about the diet, and you BETTER stay here!! I wanna hear all about what's going on - I mean most of the talk in here isn't TTC talk anyways!!


----------



## Nessicle

lol if any of us have any sanity whilst ttc he he!


----------



## Aaisrie

Exactly!! But particularly with the hiccup with my temp today, I keep thinking "omg AF just started" and then I go to the loo and find that it's just a bit of creamy cm. I'm not getting that much coming out, compared to last week when I had lots. But there's lots inside because every time I check my cervix I get it all on my finger!


----------



## Aaisrie

CP still high, still mucusy, no blood! lol Earlier when I checked I couldn't even reach my cervix - it's trying to get away from me!


----------



## Minimin

LMAO- it has a mind of its own Eve!
Second peak this morning on my CBFM- :sex: this morning and I noticed my cervix was sore- Well I am presuming it was my cervix. DH had to be careful as it was rather tender. Then I put SC in and it has been sore for a few hours. Now I cant tell as much but on the train the past few hours. I am wondering if it is something to do with SC usage, has anyone else had this? I dont recall this last cycle. I even have wondered if it is me just constipated and my pains are that...ok- I know...but ttc is making me insane!

Minimin


----------



## Aaisrie

You could have dragged the SC on your cervix - mine's a bit tender because I keep poking it lol


----------



## Aaisrie

Constipation still, CP still high, no blood just creamy cm..... Feel like I'm talking to myself today!! LOL Where is everyone?!


----------



## Nessicle

Aaisrie said:


> CP still high, still mucusy, no blood! lol Earlier when I checked I couldn't even reach my cervix - it's trying to get away from me!

I'm not surprised with your fingers in it's face constantly :rofl:


----------



## Nessicle

Minimin said:


> LMAO- it has a mind of its own Eve!
> Second peak this morning on my CBFM- :sex: this morning and I noticed my cervix was sore- Well I am presuming it was my cervix. DH had to be careful as it was rather tender. Then I put SC in and it has been sore for a few hours. Now I cant tell as much but on the train the past few hours. I am wondering if it is something to do with SC usage, has anyone else had this? I dont recall this last cycle. I even have wondered if it is me just constipated and my pains are that...ok- I know...but ttc is making me insane!
> 
> Minimin

yeah I get a bit tender inside - not sore but a bit bruised type thing - after a couple of days of using them and all the :sex: too lol 

thought it was just me!


----------



## Nessicle

Aaisrie said:


> Constipation still, CP still high, no blood just creamy cm..... Feel like I'm talking to myself today!! LOL Where is everyone?!

have you tested again Eve?


----------



## Minimin

Ta Ness! Was beginning to onder if my SC days were over :-( Had to find a pblic toilet stat & remove- the humiliation:-/
On brighter side in Leeds:wohoo: bit rainy & cloudy :( but waiting fir my friendsbegore we start cocktail hour- wellnot quite for me :-(
Eve- hope uve stopped poking ure cervix- thinking bout it is making me wince now.


----------



## Nessicle

lol at the poking cervix I know - don't know how she does it :haha: makes me cringe when I feel it! 

Min - how did you manage to cover up the 'suction' noise the softcup makes when you take it out?! :rofl: 

Yeah it's been pissing it down all day in Leeds, mega windy and cold too! Off home for a glass of vino and to hibernate for the night! Having my eyelashes tinted tomorrow (their blonde - I look albino) and my eyebrows shaped too! 

Then getting all dolled up for Mark to seduce him in the bedroom ha ha


----------



## BellaBlu

Hey girls :flower: Hope everyone is doing well! Glad to see there still isnt' any AF showing eve. :hugs: Minimin- how are ya honey? Ness! :) Have fun seducing :flow: that's always a good time!

We're playing monopoly tonight, and guitar hero.. typical americans :rofl: :)

Other than that just relaxing! :)


----------



## Nessicle

Guitar Hero rocks bella!! love it!!! 

he he thanks doll - gotta make it a bit more fun for the OH he's feeling a bit used I think cos I keep saying "right this weekend you've got to fertilise me" he he


----------



## KimmyB

Hi girls, can I join you please? :flower:

I posted a coupla days ago and have just read half the entie thread :wacko: Ordered my softcups today! :happydance:

So if you don't mind me asking...How many times in one cycle do you use a soft cup?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nessicle

Hi hun course you can join us!! 

Use them on your most fertile days around the time you ov :thumbup:


----------



## Aaisrie

Hey, sorry girls I went for a bath!! Still don't feel like AF at all?? Might test tomorrow?

Initially feeling my cervix freaked me out, now it's like normal - pee, wipe, check, wipe hand, flush loo, wash hands!! LOL

I've never had a suction noise from the SC!!!

Bellaboo - how are you darling!!

Kimmy feel free to join us if you can stomach the TMI in here!! We don't even bother with saying TMI anymore lol


----------



## yomo

Hello Stangers, how are you all? Not been on for the last couple of days as I have been really busy at work.....and I have a cold. Been that busy the last fews days have flown think I am on 6DPO already yipppee.

I have read a few of the last posts, I see the witch aint arrived Eve great news fingers crossed for you babes x

Ness, This weekend is the weekend you get that whip out girl!

MK2 glad you are feeling great after your health kick.

Kimmy welcome to the mad house!

Bella, Hope you are keeping well


----------



## Aaisrie

Yomo there you are! I was wondering where you'd got too!!

Poor you having the cold, that sucks but yay for being 6DPO!! How are you feeling?? Any symptom spotting??


----------



## yomo

Aaisrie said:


> Yomo there you are! I was wondering where you'd got too!!
> 
> Poor you having the cold, that sucks but yay for being 6DPO!! How are you feeling?? Any symptom spotting??

Glad someone missed me, I have missed you guys!

I feel like poo! I hate colds, don't normally get them but this one has got me big style.

I am really really trying no to symptom spot as I was heartbroken last month when my AF started, so trying to take my mind off it.

On the plus side, We have our appointment for the hospital so that is kinda calmed me down this month.

I am so excited to see your result tomorrow, I have faith that you are going to get your :bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks for the welcome, and yey for the TMI - think i'll fit right in here! fingers crossed for your BFP Aaisrie - all sounds very promising stuff!

Gota run, I'm at work in half an hour, boooo! I'll pop by tomorrow :)


----------



## Aaisrie

I so hope so Yomo, it's killing me not knowing. I got a BFN yesterday and was gutted but I know it was early at 12DPO.... I'll be 14DPO tomorrow so I'm HOPING...

See ya soon Kimmy!


----------



## yomo

Aaisrie said:


> I so hope so Yomo, it's killing me not knowing. I got a BFN yesterday and was gutted but I know it was early at 12DPO.... I'll be 14DPO tomorrow so I'm HOPING...
> 
> See ya soon Kimmy!

Am i right is saying that the :witch: was due today?


----------



## Aaisrie

Yesterday!


----------



## yomo

Aaisrie said:


> Yesterday!

OMG I am sooo excited for you I shall be logging on first thing to see the that :bfp: Yippppeeee 

Does your temp alter when you have a cold?


----------



## Jennifer8

Everyone sounds very poistive on here today! :) 

Eve have you given your cervix a rest this evening? Lol. hopefully you will have scared af off with all the poking! :)

Ness-Weather has been rubbish in this part of the country, we had a bit more snow today.
Hope everyone is having a good weekend. x


----------



## Nessicle

whereabouts in WY are you Jennifer? 

Yomo - darling I missed you!!!! Hope you're not feeling too poo! At least the cold takes your mind off SS'ing! 

I'm gonna catch that eggy this month lady! :happydance: 

Eve - when you take out the softcup it's like a suction type noise with all the spermy and juices lol!


----------



## Aaisrie

I just got home, gonna go check my cervix now!!! I haven't checked it in hours! Like since before my bath!!!

I GOT A TUMBLE DRYER!!! My BIL and his partner didn't use theirs much so I gave them £50 for it and they brought it down tonight!! I'm so excited to be able to dry my clothes... and Sarayas - it takes 3 days to dry a load of laundry in my house and I have 3 laundry baskets full of dirty clothes because I can't get through them fast enough...
OMG EXCITEMENT AT TUMBLE DRYING!!

Yomo I'm so scared tomorrow I'll get BFN....


----------



## Aaisrie

Yomo yes a cold does alter your temps! Who had a cold at the start of their cycle - was that you?? or someone else.. I remember someone else had weird temps because of a cold....

Ness I've never had a suction noise before!!


----------



## BellaBlu

Eve- I'm doing great :) We bought Rock Band today (guitar hero) So ive had my face stuck in the TV... I love that game too Nessa! :lol: It's fun! Now were getting ready to play monopoly with some friends..

Can you tell we're married? I'm 20 years old and I'd rather play monopoly at home or watch movies than go to the club or bar. :haha: ... I KNEW I was married when I got excited about new curtains :dohh: 

Eve~I'm so excited AF hasn't showed honey you dont even know! Prayer is powerful :)

Yomo- Sorry you're feeling crappy honey :( I hope you feel better soon! *Sending you healthy dust* hehe. I've been wondering where you are!

Welcome Kimmy! :hugs: Nice to meet you. 

Jennifer- Hello hun :) How are you? It's been a pretty cheerful day today! TGIF :thumbup:

You lovely girls have a fantastic night :) I'm gonna lounge around in my jammies and play board games. Yeehaw ;)


----------



## Aaisrie

More creamy cm, CP still high and firm!! 

My posts are like the bloody weather report HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Aaisrie

Bellaboo!!! I LOVE monopoly - it's our family tradition at Christmas but it gets mega competitive!!! Yea can you tell how old I am getting excited over my tumbledryer!! HAHAHAH


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh and keep praying, it isn't enough for AF to stay away - there has to be a sticky noodle (or noodles!) in there too!!


----------



## Nessicle

Really Eve? Loadsa other girls get that sound when they take the softcup out - it's almost like it's sealed like a vaccuum around your cervix! At first I thought I was weird until I mentioned it ha ha


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL apparently I'M the weird one!!! I've never had it?!

I'm so bored tonight guys, I'm sitting here on my lonesome!


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL Just me and my cervix!


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha you and your cervix ;) I'm here!! Just watched Lost and OH is on the phone with his best mate discussing it - losers lol

waiting to drag him upstairs to bd I'm feeling shattered tonight but gonna bd anyway could do with just going to bed! Not had LH surge yet think that will come tomorrow FX, if so Saturday Sunday and Monday night will be the nights we :sex:


----------



## Aaisrie

Keep at it honey, it's not much longer!!! I've been sitting here alone all this time!! I think I'm the only one of this crew WITHOUT a life... maybe I need new friends... maybe my cervix just isn't enough for me anymore?! LOL


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: nah it's just cos most of us are around ov time and are busy :sex: that's all darling! 

I'll be in the 2ww on Monday aargh!!! really hoping I see that positive opk tomorrow getting lines but no surge yet - I'm getting tired from all this sex ha ha


----------



## Aaisrie

Lol I was like that this cycle too, it was like OMG LET ME SLEEP!! I've a night off from Saraya tonight but I have nothing to do... well I have already put my tumble dryer on and well doing the dishes... it can wait until tomorrow!!


----------



## Aaisrie

CP STILL high and firm, no blood.... Am I starting to sound like a broken record?! LOL


----------



## Jennifer8

Ness-I live in Halifax so not far from you.

Eve-I'd be excited too if i got a tumble dryer! Good luck for testing tomorrow!

Going to start using opks tomorrow just incase it starts early. x


----------



## Aaisrie

Good luck with the OPKs jen!


----------



## IceFire

Hello Ladies! 

I would be honored if you would allow me to join on your Softcups TTC journey. I have been TTC for 13 cycles with no BFPs. I found this thread several days ago when I was deeply discouraged because of AF's arrival. Reading all of your posts has really lifted my spirits simply because I know I am not alone!! I learned about Softcups here and my order should arrive any day now! Looking forward to getting to know you all.

:dust: to all!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Evening ladies...just wanted to check in and see how everyone was...looks like we are all haning and in and waiting for a BFP!! FX God bless


----------



## jojo-m

Really hoping you get that bfp this morning eve before your cervix runs off from you lolx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:test: ohhhhh im getting excited :happydance: "twiddles thumbs and waits for eve to wake up and :test:

:lol:


----------



## yomo

Come on Eve wake up! lol x


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Girls:hi:

Everything crossed for your :bfp: Eve:hugs:

Hope you get that +ve opk today Ness!

M2K...how are you doing sweetie?

I hope everyone else is ok....:hugs:

Well I got my crosshairs on tuesday after managing to bd -3,-2 & O and used my mooncup after each bd:thumbup: 
FF then took my crosshairs away on thurs saying it couldn't pinpoint O. 
I had light bleeding yesterday morning with a couple of clots...it turned to spotting by lunch and then nothing by bedtime...so I merged the cycle that FF created in the morning with the original.
This morning I have the highest temp so far on the chart and no sign of any spotting/bleeding:yipee:...I think I'll be happy just to get to :witch: with my crosshairs after not O for the last 3months:winkwink:...Obviously a :bfp: would be out of this world!

Hope everyone has a good day:hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

BFN.

WTF is my body doing?!?! My temp dropped AGAIN but is STILL above the coverline?! My cervix was so high I couldn't reach it. Still lots of creamy cm in the vaginal passage, no hint of blood. No feels of AF starting, backache that's killing me... I am AT A LOSS!!

On the plus side I'm in great form today, I'm trying to keep it that way. I'm trying not to think about the fact that I could be having another chemical/MC. I'm just trying to chill out today and poke my cervix some more - when it comes to see me :D

How are you guys??


----------



## Aaisrie

welshrose - not trying to get your hopes up or anything because I know it's early days but is there any chance that bleed was a IB or do you normally get that sort of bleed?


----------



## Nessicle

Jennifer8 said:


> Ness-I live in Halifax so not far from you.
> 
> Eve-I'd be excited too if i got a tumble dryer! Good luck for testing tomorrow!
> 
> Going to start using opks tomorrow just incase it starts early. x

I used to live in Halifax with an ex boyfriend Jen!! I'm from Leeds but moved over there for him back when I was about 17 (26 now) we broke up when I was 20 so I moved back to Leeds then! 

I lived in Wheatley a street called Boy Lane!


----------



## Nessicle

Eve WTF??! Your body is driving me crazy let alone you!! 

OPK's getting darker, did one this morning with FMU and it was nearing the colour of the control line but not quite positive yet, had :sex: this morning plenty of conceive+ and a bit in the softcup too! We didnt :sex: last night was too tired but suppose that gave OH time to replenish his stock! 

Plan to :sex: tonight, tomorrow, Monday and Tuesday!


----------



## BellaBlu

Eve- Yeah that's crazy! LOL about the tuble dryer but that is awesome! :D But NO AF is a good sign. You said yourself some people dont get BFP's until 19 dpo! :happydance: 2 days late, right? Wooo.

Ness you're gonna be tired after all this lol.. sounds like you're gonna catch that eggy this month! I dont think the egg could hide from all the spermies if it wanted to! 

Welcome girls, nice to have you here with us.. :) 

Sorry i've been so MIA the last week.. Had alot going on with trying to get the car and that! I'll be glued back in here by monday I'm sure :hugs:

(i assure you, i don't have much of a life either. lol)


----------



## Aaisrie

Well I'm thinking my temps getting lower because of low progesterone, which makes sense because I have a short LP but the fact my temp hasn't gone under the coverline yet says there must be progesterone there or AF would have started too. If Af hasn't come by monday I'll phone the Dr because without progesterone (or without enough) I'll MC again if I am preg. Although I got 1 early positive with Saraya I got negatives until I was 5 weeks before starting to get positive tests again so I could just be late that way?
So if nothing happens tomorrow, Dr's will be phoned 1st thing Monday!


----------



## Nessicle

that's a good idea Eve - defo get in the docs if AF isn't here by then!


----------



## laura6914

hey my lovlie ladies :wave:

Hope your all ok. 
Eve: got everything crossed for you hunny. Its sounding good. My sister didnt get her BFP until she was 7 weeks pregnant this time round so if your temps are high there is still hope. :hug:

Ness: you must be shattered hunny. lol. Sounds like this will be your month. 

Belle: hope your well hunny. 

Everyone else i have missed, i hope your all well. 

xxx


----------



## BellaBlu

Laura- Did I ever tell you how I get a jumbo sized smile on my face every time I see your prego self? I love it :) I bet you're sooooo excited! I can't wait till you start to feel kicks and stuff :D


----------



## laura6914

thanks Hunny, Over the moon but scared shitless to if im honest (pardon the french)
Getting nervous the more real its becoming. Its going sooo fast to. 
How are things with you chick? you still having a break from TTC or are you ok now? :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Laura!! lol yes I'm shattered not to mention a bit chafe-y! :rofl: just done another opk and got my LH surge :wohoo: :happydance:!!!!! Only 3 more days of :sex: and we can have a rest ha ha ha


----------



## KimmyB

Hi girls! My softcups arrived this morning :happydance:

Eve - Hoping you've got a shy little bean in there and you get your BFP in the next few days!

Ness - All that hard work has to pay off :thumbup:

Hi Laura6914 :hi: lovely to see pregnant ladies with softcup success!

BellaBlu - I see you've just started charting, I'll be joining you this cycle! Good luck!


----------



## laura6914

yey ness :happydance: thats fab news. ooohhhh i bet this is it. i bet its your month. How EXCITING!!!!!


----------



## laura6914

Hi kimmy, thank you hun. The best invention ever. Was TTC 2 1/2 years and these little (well large) things were the only things that worked. Hope they do for you to. 

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks laura, I'm keeping my fingers crossed :) xx


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Kimmy!!! When do you ov?? 

Thanks Laura darling! I'm so happy have a massive grin on my face!! Oving from the left side this time which will be a good thing - my right ovary I've been told is slightly enlarged, I had a cyst on there that burst about 5 years ago but never had another one so wondering if maybe there's a bit of damage to it...?? But my left ovary won't let me down this month :wohoo:!!!! 

Don't be scared Laura bless you - mind you I know I will shit myself when I do get a bfp, so many things to think about and so many emotions and worrying in case something goes wrong but I think that's natural xxx


----------



## Nessicle

laura6914 said:


> Hi kimmy, thank you hun. The best invention ever. Was TTC 2 1/2 years and these little (well large) things were the only things that worked. Hope they do for you to.
> 
> xxx

Laura did yoiu ever worry you were 'locking' the sperm out sometimes when putting the softcup in? 

I'm using conceive+ this time too - I put a bit in the softcup today but don't know if i've put it in right, it's above my pubic bone but sort of squelches when I sit down for a wee (no point me saying sorry for TMI think we're past that ha ha)

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Well last cycle I got Peak fertility on my CBFM on CD15 so still quite a wait for me :dohh: But planty of time to get some practice in :haha:

I know this is gonna sound so dumb...But I plan to start temping from tomorrow, just been on Fertility Friend and I can't even see where to start a chart :wacko: help please?!


----------



## laura6914

oohh Ness lets hope the Left one does the trick then. I have a good feeling it will 

Yep felt like i was blocking them out all the time. I had leakage when i had mine in to. That was actually the day i conceived looking back so oculdnt have done too much harm. I think what helped to is that we hadnt had sex for 10 days prior to OV as the OH was away so that build up must of helped to. 
passed the TMI question :haha: your definitly right there. I do lurk and see some of the things you ladies discuss you have me in stiches. 

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

laura6914 said:


> oohh Ness lets hope the Left one does the trick then. I have a good feeling it will
> 
> Yep felt like i was blocking them out all the time. I had leakage when i had mine in to. That was actually the day i conceived looking back so oculdnt have done too much harm. I think what helped to is that we hadnt had sex for 10 days prior to OV as the OH was away so that build up must of helped to.
> passed the TMI question :haha: your definitly right there. I do lurk and see some of the things you ladies discuss you have me in stiches.
> 
> xxx

:rofl: I know Laura we're terrible aren't we he he!! 

yeah I have a bit of leakage after I've inserted but don't know whether that's my 'juices' or a bit of spermies leaking out, could be the lube too I suppose!! Today I held my legs up against the wall and popped a bit of conceive+ in the cup and then popped it in. We also laid still for 5 mins after orgasming and I came again just to help my cervix scoop them in! :D 

my oh has been pretty highly sexed this month so we've :sex: every day since CD4!! I figured rather than him going off and sorting himself out :winkwink: I'd rather the spermy be in me instead lol


----------



## Nessicle

KimmyB said:


> Well last cycle I got Peak fertility on my CBFM on CD15 so still quite a wait for me :dohh: But planty of time to get some practice in :haha:
> 
> I know this is gonna sound so dumb...But I plan to start temping from tomorrow, just been on Fertility Friend and I can't even see where to start a chart :wacko: help please?!

where are you now in your cycle hun? 

Just wondering and sorry if I shouldnt ask but I see you've had an ectopic? Do you have one or two fallopian tubes hun? 

If so what happens with ov with it being from different ovaries each month??


----------



## laura6914

sounds like you have all based covered ness. No wonder your bloody shattered. And your right about you having the valuable spermies instead of them being wasted. 
At least now you have OVd you can enjoy the break in a few more days. at least your temptin to so you can keep an eye on whats happening. I still temp at least once a week, i cant help it. Im going to use it as a form of contraception after the baby instead of going back on the pill as thats what caused my PCOS in the first place. 


xxx


----------



## Nessicle

thanks hunny ha ha yep :coffee: need one just to keep me going lol

i know that temping only shows ov once it's happened so once I see the temp shift I'll know I've don't everything I can this cycle! 

I don't blame you about not wanting to go back on the pill, thankfully I've never really had any problems with it xxx


----------



## Jennifer8

I used to live in Halifax with an ex boyfriend Jen!! I'm from Leeds but moved over there for him back when I was about 17 (26 now) we broke up when I was 20 so I moved back to Leeds then! 

I lived in Wheatley a street called Boy Lane![/QUOTE]

WOW! I live in Wheatley! On Wheatley Road! Lol.


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha OMG what a small world! 

used to work at a solicitors called Wilkinson Woodward - sure you will have heard of it given how small Halifax is lol!

supposed to be going out for a friends birthday in West Vale tonight but not gonna be able to make it - just too far to go for a night out and my friend is pregnant so she's not drinking anyway and will be leaving early too so it's a bit far to go just for a few drinks what with living in Leeds!

Plus I'm ov'ing so need to be close to OH ha ha


----------



## Jennifer8

Ness I know Wilkinson Woordward. If you don't get a bfp this month i will be shocked after all your action! Ha ha. x


----------



## Nessicle

defo a small world! 

Thanks darling I've really got everything crossed this month (except my legs of course :rofl:) 

x


----------



## BellaBlu

Laura- I'm okay-ish.. right now I'm just kinda going with the flow. I'm charting and using OPK's.. but I'm not stressing over everything. It's kinda nice! We figure we'll just do this for a bit.. cuz as long as I'm relaxed about it.. There's no harm done. :) It's understandable to be scared.. I think every woman goes through that! Like Ness said.. so much to think about.. and lots and lots of emotions. Rest assured, you'll be a great mama. :hugs: I can't wait till October rolls around. I wanna see pictures of the lil' punkin as soon as you have him/her! :))

Kimmy- Yes it's my first month charting! I love it so far.. it's cool to get a visual picture of what is going on :flower: I bet you'll love it too!


----------



## laura6914

Best thing to do hunny is relax. I know its so much easier said then done but it worked for me. 
I will definitely post pictures. Im taking pics every week of my ever expanding waist line so i can see the progression. Im up from a size 8 to a 10 already. Its all good though. I think charting is amazing, like you say it gives you a visual on what your body is doing and gives you a word of warning if AF is looming. 
my bets are on this being a girl cause she is alredy giving me greif. Told phil that when she comes out she is already grounded. lol. 

xxx


----------



## Helly

Good luck Eve! I'm away this weekend so can't get online properly but my temp plummeted to 36.47 this morning. Gutted.


----------



## BellaBlu

:rofl: Lol. Love it! _"Told phil that when she comes out she is already grounded. lol." _ That is tooo cute. :flow:

I hope relaxing works for me as well! I really do.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Thanks Ladies for the softcup advice, I plan on starting them Thurday for a solid week if I can hang in there to BD every day, hopefully twice the day I O!!!

Eve, thanks so much for the site on the insertion of the softcup using an actual female pelvic region model!!! I tried them yesterday just to see if I can do it and it was awesome!!! I didn't feel a thing, I jumped around and everything!! And I did have to bear down a little to get it out but I was amazed!!!!

Even though my CM is plentiful, especially during my fertile period, do you ladies have any suggestions that I may need to use along with the softcups or am I good with my tons of CM?

Any help would be appreciated!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

No probs about the video, I had the same problem with that stupid glass tube video! As someone who now knows the workings of my cervix it makes more sense but even still... duh!

Your own CM is always gonna be better but there are plenty of fertility lubes that you can use with SC.

Well my CP is still high, I can just reach it... by nearly breaking my finger. It's still firm, no blood, creamy cm... GRRR SOMEONE TELL ME WHAT MY BODY IS DOING!! LOL


----------



## Nessicle

OMG Eve you're stressing me out with the no AF and BFN!!! 

i'm almost wishing my weekend away for you to either get a bfp or go to the docs for a blood test!! 

going out for dinner with OH later on and then coming home to :sex: so may not be on here at all tonight :winkwink:


----------



## jojo-m

Helly hope its just a random temp, you never know, its not over until the hag arrives!!!

Eve you have to get a bfp soon, I can't stand the suspense lol

Hi everyone else x


----------



## Nessicle

Helly said:


> Good luck Eve! I'm away this weekend so can't get online properly but my temp plummeted to 36.47 this morning. Gutted.

aww sucks darling :hugs:


----------



## bbdreams

I bought my softcups! Now, any advice on how long to wait before putting them in or what is the best way to put them in, position, etc.??? btw I am freely accepting tmi on this subject. lol


----------



## WelshRose

Aaisrie said:


> welshrose - not trying to get your hopes up or anything because I know it's early days but is there any chance that bleed was a IB or do you normally get that sort of bleed?

Hey Hun:hugs:

Do you know I haven't got a clue:dohh::shrug:
Nothing has been "normal" since September last year. I do have a really sore lower back, odd pinching cramps going on and tender boobs.
The bleeding yesterday and now again this evening is quite dark red blood and there has been clots again today as well...I'm at a complete loss hun:wacko:
I did check my cervix this afternoon and it was high soft and closed...that was before the bleeding started:dohh:

There's conflicting info out there some people have experienced bleeding with clots in pg and been fine...but most say anything that's not pink/brown is usually a :nope: Anybody's thoughts are gratefully received:hugs:

Hope your body plays ball Eve and gives you :bfp: next time you test:hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Cervix high but found blood on it so AF will be here in about 24 hrs.


----------



## Nessicle

shit Eve really?! :cry: i cant believe that bitch of a witch has taunted you like that!!!

I'm just laid in bed watching slumdog millionaire with my softcup in after :sex: woo!


----------



## BellaBlu

So sorry eve :nope: I was really hoping noodle was gonna be here this month. But you know the drill luv, Pick yourself up and brush off.. Prepare for the upcoming cycle! This IS possible and it WILL happen. :hugs: We're all here for you! I hope you're doing okay. :flow:

Hope all you girls are having an enjoyable saturday night.


----------



## Aaisrie

Just crying and crying and crying. Chris is normally down on a Saturday night but he's being a fuckhead... what's new?! Just what I need. To be sitting by myself, with THIS to deal with, on a Saturday night. Fucking fantastic.


----------



## Nessicle

:hugs: Eve xxxx


----------



## BellaBlu

:( :hugs: ... I'm sorry hon. I hope you feel better. 

I think we can all sympathize.. and just know we're here if you need to talk. Xx

God is Good though..You'll get your lil' babe.


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm so exhausted. I don't even have the energy to breathe right now.


----------



## Nessicle

dont think there is anything we can say to make you feel better except that we are here for you whatever you need to talk about and whenever! My mobile number is on my facebook page sweetie if you need to text at any point xx


----------



## BellaBlu

Keep Breathing! Breathing is necessary. You'll get through this sweetie. :flower:


----------



## Aaisrie

Thank you guys, you never expect it to hurt this much... but it's so much worse than you can imagine and every month gets more and more hurtful and harder and harder.


----------



## BellaBlu

It does get harder, that's for sure. But it makes you that much stronger coming out each month. You'll be alright.. and back on your feet in no time! :) You're a tough cookie.. Just try to relax tonight and take it easy.. Sulk if you need to. :flower: .. Chocolate also helps.


----------



## Nessicle

i agree with Bella you're so strong Eve, you can get through this xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Aaisrie said:


> Thank you guys, you never expect it to hurt this much... but it's so much worse than you can imagine and every month gets more and more hurtful and harder and harder.

:hugs:

I am sorry she showed her face.


----------



## IceFire

Oh Eve...I know I'm new here but I am definitely not new to the monthly heartache that :witch: brings. Hang on....it WILL happen for you! Have a little :wine: (or a lot) and pick yourself back up for next month! 

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

What a bitch!!! im so sorry eve i really thought this was your month!!! with your symtoms, ears hurting etc! :hugs::hugs::kiss:

chin up sweety!

xXx


----------



## Helly

Eve huge hugs honey x


----------



## Aaisrie

As if it's not bad enough getting AF, horrific cramps... am bent double :(


----------



## Minimin

Stupid :witch:!!! Hope you get dome rest Eve!:hugs:

Am heading back to London today- think I shud b done ov- not filled bbt but was 36.56. I missed taking a rearing yesterday. To boot idont think we have :sex: enough!! Fed up & my tww has not even really begun!!:(


----------



## Nessicle

Eve honey given that you're 3 days late you reckon you could've had a chemical? Especially with cramps being so bad??

Min - aww pudding! have you had sex at least once after your LH surge?

I'm 1dpo today although technically still ov'ing with eggy being released 24 to 48 hours after surge yesterday at CD14!, still bd'ing today and tomorrow to make sure i've caught the eggy 

2ww for me eeek!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Could have been... It's just extremely painful - the pain is running down my legs it's so sore :(


----------



## Minimin

Hi Ness! So my peaks were acording To CBFM on thur&fri we :sex: on thur, fri & sat am. Not this morning but prob 1 more 4 luck this evening. I know I M not oitbut feel like it wasn't enough! Glad I have u to keep me company in the 2ww. 

Did have some vino over the weekend & blue cheese! Yum!! Naught but iknow I can't for the next few weeks!

Eve hope ur feeling better- sorry fir all the typos- am using phone:)


Oh & I have used SC for all:sex: 
so really now I've written it out I don't feel to bad :)


----------



## Nessicle

That's really good Min!! No reason why you won't have caught the eggy then! yay we're on 2ww together!! 

feel free to PM me over 2ww honey!! 

we've had sex every day since CD4 and got my +opk yesterday so had sex twice yesterday, will have sex around teatime today and then tomorrow miss Tuesday and will continue having sex normally after fertile period has finished! 

you'll be fine with blue cheese and wine - if you have conceived it'll take the next 7 days or so to travel down your fallopian tubes to implant!

I've had one glass of red wine every night since Thursday - my job is too stressful not to have anything to drink at all so figured rather than drinking a full bottle I can just have a glass lol 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

Aaisrie said:


> Could have been... It's just extremely painful - the pain is running down my legs it's so sore :(

well given that you had so many symptoms and were late for your period it does raise questions hey hun?


----------



## Minimin

Eve- I agree with Ness- I does sound weird- though u did get :bfn: didn't u? Make sure u get rest & use a heating pad/bottle- I find they help.

Ness- though I'm it out- I wanted to :sex: twice a day over the fertile time but we didn't so feel that we've not done enough. Will get a few more in today & tomorrow & we shall see.

I hear you on the vino front! I want 1 now with my lunch lol- but will try 2 b good- mayb a glass on train bk south.

Glad weather has held off in Leeds:)


----------



## Jennifer8

Eve I'm so sorry AF got you :hugs: xx


----------



## Nessicle

Minimin said:


> Eve- I agree with Ness- I does sound weird- though u did get :bfn: didn't u? Make sure u get rest & use a heating pad/bottle- I find they help.
> 
> Ness- though I'm it out- I wanted to :sex: twice a day over the fertile time but we didn't so feel that we've not done enough. Will get a few more in today & tomorrow & we shall see.
> 
> I hear you on the vino front! I want 1 now with my lunch lol- but will try 2 b good- mayb a glass on train bk south.
> 
> Glad weather has held off in Leeds:)

Min honey once a day is enough over your fertile period :thumbup: we had sex twice yesterday but think it will be today and tomorrow that will matter and haven't had sex yet so it will be later on this evening that we do and then work tomorrow so will have sex tomorrow night again. I'n so horny though lol I could have sex twice today but OH needs a rest :winkwink:

we're off out for a meal with OH's friends and gonna have a white wine spritzer but just one! 

Yeah thankfully we haven't got the rain yet but heard it's on it's way up grr!!! Just in time for trekking out to work on a sweaty bus in the morning!


----------



## Nessicle

Just been to an adult store with the OH called Pulse and Cocktails in town, omg he completely freaked out and couldnt get out of there fast enough - it was his idea to go! had a bit of a row cos i was asking him why he reacted like that and he flipped out at me. Ignored him for a while and was thinking "shit I need his sperm tonight" :rofl: 

He's apologised now though, I just said there was no need to overreact the way he did and I was only asking a question the big mood head!


----------



## Minimin

Thats weird Ness- y dya reckon he flipped out? Hope ur White wine spritzer us nice!! On train now and plan one glass too. Bye bye Leeds:(

where r u off 2 4 dinner?


----------



## Nessicle

he said he just felt really uncomfortable - I dont think he expected it to be a sex shop, god knows why lol! think he thought it would be like ann summers but this is a full on adult store. He said something about how quiet it was and he felt he couldnt say anything to me and felt embarrassed i think!

Just had sex again lol, funny how horny Ov makes you.....swear to god I just had pleasure 3 timesg:haha:

going to a harvester restaurant for sunday dinner up in Colton, just passed Crossgates!


----------



## IceFire

Ok ladies random question:

Can having a cold early in your cycle mess up when you OV? I know it can give you some crazy temps if you are temping, but does it actually mess you up? I am on CD9 and have had a terrible cold the last three days...planning to start BD'ing in the next couple of days since I should OV somewhere around Friday but was just wondering if the cold will mess me up. I have tried to stay away from medication as much as possible but have had to break down and take some Benadryl a couple of times as I just can't breathe! Any input will be appreciated!


----------



## Jennifer8

Bloody hell Ness you must be a stone heavier with all that sperm inside you! Lol. One of the little swimmers HAS to get in there! x


----------



## Minimin

Oh my Ness! U & ur OH r putting us 2 shame! I'll b jumping on Dh as sn as we get home :)

bless ur oh- I thought it was something like Anne Summers!!
I get y he was a bit shocked now.
Enjoy Harvester x


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: Jen!!!! I know I'm dragging my uterus on the floor with all the extra sperm :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

Minimin said:


> Oh my Ness! U & ur OH r putting us 2 shame! I'll b jumping on Dh as sn as we get home :)
> 
> bless ur oh- I thought it was something like Anne Summers!!
> I get y he was a bit shocked now.
> Enjoy Harvester x

:rofl: lol we're knackered but determined ha ha 

you make sure you jump on your DH defo chick! :sex: 

I mean it's not a hardcore store but defo more full on than ann summers bless him ha ha 

Off for dins now! Safe journey home Min!xxx


----------



## Minimin

LMAO @ Jen8's comment! 
Ice- I had scold tbs cycle too. Mytemps were really high & I had to discard them. I also use the CBFM & it gage me peaks on CD14 - 2 days earlier. I did take lemsip flu capsules & medicinal whskey too. I guess it hasn't affected my ov- am now in the 2ww.
Hope that helps


----------



## IceFire

Thanks Min that does help. Was just wondering--I'm a nurse so you'd think I'd know these things:blush: 
:rofl: at Ness ....you go girl!:happydance:


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm here, just lurking.


----------



## IceFire

Feeling ok today? Thinking about ya...:hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Feeling terrible. Although I've stopped crying which is always a good start. I had a bath and nearly passed out from blood loss when I got out.....


----------



## IceFire

Sometimes just getting to the point where you're not crying anymore is the biggest battle. Sorry to hear you still feel lousy....hang in there and try to take it easy today :hugs:


----------



## yomo

Soooo sorry the bitch got you babes, keep your chin up xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Definitely think you girls might be right about the chemical. I'm losing so much blood it's unreal. The cramps are a million times worse than a normal AF, I felt like I was in labour earlier it was so strong.... NOT fun...


----------



## Kita

IceFire said:


> Ok ladies random question:
> 
> Can having a cold early in your cycle mess up when you OV? I know it can give you some crazy temps if you are temping, but does it actually mess you up? I am on CD9 and have had a terrible cold the last three days...planning to start BD'ing in the next couple of days since I should OV somewhere around Friday but was just wondering if the cold will mess me up. I have tried to stay away from medication as much as possible but have had to break down and take some Benadryl a couple of times as I just can't breathe! Any input will be appreciated!

We made the decision to officially TTC in early/mid november.. And then right after thanksgiving I caught a horrriiibbblleee case of bronchitus that lasred about 6 weeks! That was also my first cycle testing and my normal 34-36 day cycle turned into about 54 days because of the illness. I had two 2ww's because ff changed my ov twice. This bronchitus delayed my ov.. So yea its possible. Good luck!


----------



## BellaBlu

Eve- Sorry you feel so crappy :( Take some vitamins and get plenty of rest! If you're losing alot of blood it can really drain ya. :hugs:

Ness- Lol about the OH... My husband is a pervert. We went into one of those shops one time and I was blushing the entire time. Danny grabbed my hand and shoved my finger into one of those fake plastic "vagina" toys. I could've killed him! Men! And I'm glad you're getting so much sex it.. Goodness. I'd be dead tired! How many times is that in the last week? Was that your 573rd time? Seems like it :rofl: You're bound to get it this month! :hugs:

IceFire- Nice to meet you hun :flower: I see you've been on the board for a few.. Welcome to the gang! Sorry I am not much help with the cold thing :) Hope all is well.

Yomo- Hey sweetie! How are things?

Kita-Where have you been? You were here awhile back.. then you were gone! Lol. Hope things are going well for you.

I'm GREAT! I had the strangest feeling in my tummy earlier. Like butterflies except stronger. And my BB's are SORE and itchy... Oooo so itchy. Been applying cocoa butter like crazy. It's too early for symptoms.. :dohh: I'm a nutjob sometimes. I'm blaming it on that dang OPK. Now I'm just sure I'm gonna get it this month. As if in the 5 years we've been together we've NEVER had sex on my exact OV day. Lol :lol: Crazy stuff.


----------



## Nessicle

Aaisrie said:


> Definitely think you girls might be right about the chemical. I'm losing so much blood it's unreal. The cramps are a million times worse than a normal AF, I felt like I was in labour earlier it was so strong.... NOT fun...

Bloody hell honey - literally! How you managing looking after yourself and Saraya in so much pain is beyond me! To loose so much blood makes me think you've had a chemical cos you've had so many pg signs honey

Hope you're ok darling xx


----------



## IceFire

Thanks for the input Kita.I hope mine doesn't last six weeks!! :wacko:

Eve it definitely sounds to me like you had a chemical this time around. Try to get some :sleep: Sending you an extra dose of :dust: for this month!


----------



## Nessicle

BellaBlu said:


> Ness- Lol about the OH... My husband is a pervert. We went into one of those shops one time and I was blushing the entire time. Danny grabbed my hand and shoved my finger into one of those fake plastic "vagina" toys. I could've killed him! Men! And I'm glad you're getting so much sex it.. Goodness. I'd be dead tired! How many times is that in the last week? Was that your 573rd time? Seems like it :rofl: You're bound to get it this month! :hugs:

ha ha ha that made me lol and OH was asking why I was laughing oops didnt wanna tell him I'd been moaning about him on here :haha:

Bella I'm tired out and getting sore lol, only two more nights after tonight with sex phew :coffee:

we've had sex every day for the past two weeks sometimes twice a day, that eggy is getting nowhere lol

sore bb's is a great sign darling! :wohoo:!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Yomo hi babes - you ok doll? xx


----------



## IceFire

Still :rofl: at Ness. I'm heading into my OV week so I'm getting myself geared up for lots of :sex: although being sick is definitely putting a damper on things. Hope my Softcups get here tomorrow as I can't wait to put them to work! :haha:

Bella- definitely would have had to kill my DH over the fake vagina thing, though I have to admit I was :rofl: when I was reading your post!

Good luck and :dust: to all!


----------



## Kita

BellaBlu said:


> Eve- Sorry you feel so crappy :( Take some vitamins and get plenty of rest! If you're losing alot of blood it can really drain ya. :hugs:
> 
> Ness- Lol about the OH... My husband is a pervert. We went into one of those shops one time and I was blushing the entire time. Danny grabbed my hand and shoved my finger into one of those fake plastic "vagina" toys. I could've killed him! Men! And I'm glad you're getting so much sex it.. Goodness. I'd be dead tired! How many times is that in the last week? Was that your 573rd time? Seems like it :rofl: You're bound to get it this month! :hugs:
> 
> IceFire- Nice to meet you hun :flower: I see you've been on the board for a few.. Welcome to the gang! Sorry I am not much help with the cold thing :) Hope all is well.
> 
> Yomo- Hey sweetie! How are things?
> 
> Kita-Where have you been? You were here awhile back.. then you were gone! Lol. Hope things are going well for you.
> 
> I'm GREAT! I had the strangest feeling in my tummy earlier. Like butterflies except stronger. And my BB's are SORE and itchy... Oooo so itchy. Been applying cocoa butter like crazy. It's too early for symptoms.. :dohh: I'm a nutjob sometimes. I'm blaming it on that dang OPK. Now I'm just sure I'm gonna get it this month. As if in the 5 years we've been together we've NEVER had sex on my exact OV day. Lol :lol: Crazy stuff.

Hi! Aw i feel remembered! I mostly stalk on here because if I miss out on a few hours then I miss 36647 pages :haha: most of the time I am trying to catch up. This cycle I swore it would be softcups all the way.. I only put one in a few days before ov :blush:.. I am 14dpo today (normal lp is 13 days) and my temp shot up yesterday and today.. But today i am feeling crampy and spotty a bit and even though my temp is higher than its ever been, it feels like af is about to start. Bfn yesterday on a frer even though i was puking my brains out and OH thinks it was ms.. Time will tell!


----------



## IceFire

It's not over until :witch: is here in full force. Your temps sound promising though. May just be a little early for a bfp? Good luck!


----------



## Nessicle

your high temps sound ace honey!!

Icefire - ha ha ha yeah I feel sorry for the OH as I keep being really clinical - like 'come on darling come and fertilise me' :rofl:


----------



## IceFire

:rofl: Ness! Not very romantic :haha: My DH likes to cheer on the :spermy: after BDing. :happydance: :happydance: Too funny!


----------



## Minimin

Nessicle said:


> your high temps sound ace honey!!
> 
> Icefire - ha ha ha yeah I feel sorry for the OH as I keep being really clinical - like 'come on darling come and fertilise me' :rofl:



Like that Chat up line. I bet he loves it!
Back in London :cry: Very moody and want to kill DH. Think that signifies my having ovulated. punched in my BBT from this morning onto FF and it places my OV at CD15 so I am about 2dpo.


----------



## Aaisrie

Kita that's a great temp jump going on. Your chart looks like a textbook pregnancy chart!

I swear.... the size of the clots coming out of me is NOT normal... I just peed and the tissue was black when I wiped....


----------



## BellaBlu

Kita that does sound great! :hugs: Of course you're remembered. lol.. FX'd.. and I agree.. It aint over till it's over :)

Ness and Icefire- Glad you got a laugh.. :thumbup: I think it's funny now too, though I didn't at the time. lol .. & yes I hope the sore BB's are a good sign! I think it's too early for that.. but it's okay. I'll live in the moment :flower:

Minimin- Sorry you're moodly hunnie, feel better soon :hugs:

Eve- :( I don't like that you're feeling bad. It makes me sad.. honestly. I hope you feel better. Is there anything the doctor can do? I don't know what they do about chemicals.. :shrug: Can they confirm that's what it was ? Or would you rather not know.


----------



## Aaisrie

I don't think they can. I think it was a chemical because yesterday there was a 2nd line on my HPT but I wasn't sure if it was an evap or not so I didn't mention it....


----------



## Helly

Sorry all been away all weekend.

Min and Ness - good job girls :D

Eve - so sorry this has been so hard for you. Sending you the hugest hugs, hope the blood loss eases soon.

Bella, Kita, IceFire, M2K and all the other lovely softcup girlies - hope you're all fabby x


----------



## Nessicle

Eve that sounds awful honey :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Minimin said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> your high temps sound ace honey!!
> 
> Icefire - ha ha ha yeah I feel sorry for the OH as I keep being really clinical - like 'come on darling come and fertilise me' :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> Like that Chat up line. I bet he loves it!
> Back in London :cry: Very moody and want to kill DH. Think that signifies my having ovulated. punched in my BBT from this morning onto FF and it places my OV at CD15 so I am about 2dpo.Click to expand...

why you wanna kill DH lol?


----------



## Minimin

Ness. I have no idea?? I am going through my journal to see if this is soemthing that happens after OV date. Like an internal signal that I have ov'd and hormones are mad I didnt get fertilised! LOL- Now hows that for symptom spotting.

I think anything he does is going to annoy me-I have come away upstairs to hide from him. :(


----------



## Aaisrie

Min I never get PMS @ AF, I always get it at O time which is apparently weird, it's just the way my body works. I also never get horny around O but around AF instead? My system is backwards


----------



## BellaBlu

I'm the same as you Eve. I don't get ANY AF symtoms aside from bleeding.. Except maybe some cramps on the second day of bleed.

And I have to force myself to have sex around O time unless Danny works his butt off to get me in the mood.. But I want it bad when AF is visiting. 

Defo backwards :shrug:


----------



## bbdreams

Aaisrie said:


> Min I never get PMS @ AF, I always get it at O time which is apparently weird, it's just the way my body works. I also never get horny around O but around AF instead? My system is backwards

Aaisrie: I am the same always wanna BD very badly around AF never around O...weird huh? Sorry, you are having a tough time this month. Hope you start feeling better soon and VERY sticky baby dust to you for next month.



I tried using softcups for the first time last night and it was a big disaster! I think I did more harm than I did good. I don't think I got it in far enough at first and there was major leakage, and then after taking it out I was sore and achy for hours after... dunno what I did wrong.... don't know if I will try again.


----------



## Aaisrie

BB watch the video on the Instead Softcups website, the one on the front page, it's easy to understand how to insert it


----------



## tryforbaby2

Yessss that video helped me understand the insertion process so much better. I then tried them in the bathroom just to see if I can do it and WHAM! awesome! I didn't feel it in there and easy to come out! I am alittle nervous about placing them in after BD as I will be laying down, I am assuming I still put them in the same way as I did in the bathroom right?


----------



## BellaBlu

tryforbaby2- Yes hun. I haven't had any problems putting them in laying down.. I just life my upper half up and keep my hips propped. If you have to sit up a bit to get it in comfortably that is fine, just scoop up any of the spermies that you lose and pop it in.

:)


----------



## tryforbaby2

I am afraid to gross my husband out as he laughed at the meer idea of me placing that cup in me! :haha: I was also wondering if it would work if I ran to the bathroom and put it in as long as I scoop up whatever I can. Hmmm....would that work? Or would it be better doing it after BD? 
Thanks So Much for your help!


----------



## Aaisrie

Just pull the covers over you and do it lying down - I think it's easier getting it in lying down than standing and I wouldn't advise running to the bathroom - lay down for at least 20 mins!!


----------



## BellaBlu

Yeah, Always cover up :thumbup: I learned my lesson once when I put it in on top of the covers. DH decided to watch..

Poor man was traumatized. The look on his face was priceless, like he just saw someone get hit by a car :rofl:

But in all honesty hun, it is best to not get up. The little spermies already have a helluva time on that journey. Makin' em fight gravity could leave them exhausted (that's my theory at least) lol.


----------



## BellaBlu

PS- wtf.. NOW i'm getting what feels like AF cramps. Not likely! I think the talk of strangeness has made my body confused.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Oooo Thanks for the advice. I normally prop my butt up right after and fall asleep that way. At least the sc will stop the leakage!!! Thanks :)


----------



## IceFire

On the subject of being backwards, I'm that way too! I always want to :sex: really badly on the first 2 days of AF but then around the time of OV I have to work at it:haha: So weird but good to know that some of you have experienced that too!


----------



## Kita

Yall are not alone in being backwards!! I think its because I KNOW I cant have sex during af that I want it more! We usually tease the mess out of eachother during af and on the last day when there might be some spotting, ill put a condom on him and climb on top haha! 

Eve, I hope you start feeling better and the bleeding stops soon. If it gets too bad, definitely go see a doctor.. I got 2 units of blood at the hospital one time because I was bleeding so much.. I was still a virgin at the time and they were pounding me with questions like if i was pregnant.. Turned out to be a cyst but either way i had lost soo much blood that my platelets were dangerously low and i needed 2 units of blood and a 3 night stay at the hospital..


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:wave: hey girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flower:

Eve hunny it sounds horrendous, i hope u feel better soon!!!

Ness jesus christ u gotta give ur man some credit, his stamina is amazing!!! my ross gets nackerd after 3 days :sex:! :lol:

hey bella how u doing sweet?

everyone else hope u ok!!!

I been really poorly with the poops:blush: :wacko: it's just water, i swear ive lost about 4Ib in weight over the past 2 days just going on the loo! So weak and tired :coffee:


:kiss:


----------



## BellaBlu

Lol Kita & IceFire- I think that must be what the deal is. Cuz ya know you can have sex! Women always want what they can't have :) Or at least that's how I am! 

M2k- Sorry you're feeling yucky hun. Hate when the BM's are watery.. it's a pain in the butt, literally! Have you tried taking some fiber supplements to even things out? Feel better soon :hugs:


My Temp today is CRAZY! I didn't do anything different. Didn't sit up or talk.. or move that much at all besides to reach over and grab the thermometer. And my temp is off the chart :( It went from *97.62* yesterday.. to *97.97* today! I thought I was seeing things so I took it again right after... Same thing! WTF.


----------



## Nessicle

lol about being backwards - I'm the same, never get PMS around AF usually around O but I still want sex like crazy around O time though. As well as AF, I usually only bleed a lot for about a day or two so when it slows we'll :sex: 

M2k :rofl: yeah he's had some real stamina this month I'm so proud of him! One more :sex: tonight then he can have a rest :thumbup: I haven't felt myself ov this month - think I feel it more from the right what with the right ovary being slightly englarged (no idea why it's just been picked up a couple of times - did have a cyst on there about 6 years ago though). 

I don't know why but feel like it's not gonna be my month. Did anyone else feel neither happy nor sad about ttc after their first month ttc let down?? 

Bella honey maybe that's a good sign for you woooo!! 

M2k loads of people I know have had stomach bugs this weekend! 

Eve - Kita is right if it's abnormal heavy bleeding can you get to the doctor? Just to check on things? 


I put my softcups in with DH still in the room, tbh he hasn't batted an eyelid at my temp taking, softcups, conceive+ and non stop :sex: ha ha ha


----------



## BellaBlu

I hope so ! but i can't help but think it's a dud. I mean.. It's not even on the chart. I don't know if that is normal.

Where is Eve?!?!

lol.

Ness- Your OH deserves a round of applause! :D


----------



## Helly

Bella thats a lovely looking rise honey! Lets see how the next few days go x

I've lost my thermometer but cervix was low and open last night so I can expect AF today :(.


----------



## BellaBlu

:) Thanks! I'm more excited now that I can see what is going on with it. It was weird at first.. and didn't show the dot or whatnot. Must have just been a glitch? Either way :happydance: It's all sorted now.

Helly- You lost your thermometer? :( Bummer hunnie. Sorry about the AF coming, maybe it will raise back up? (we can dream right!) Keep your chin up luv. :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

helly that sucks darling! hope it's just your cervix moving around getting comfy and not AF coming!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Helly - did you swab??

Bella - looks like nice thermal shift to me

How's everyone else this morning. I'm still bleeding like crazy.... eugh I HATE AF...


----------



## Helly

Thanks girls, but I'm out. Ah well onwards and upwards, I dealt with the upset Saturday when my temp dropped so Im not as bad today.


----------



## Minimin

Morning ladies!
Eve- Thanks for reassuring me about my moods- Seems I am not alone!
Hope your pains have subsided. If not I would also take the ladies advice and get to a doc. Just in case it is something they can help with!
Helly I hope the :witch: stays away! 
Bella- Temp look good I have my fxd for you.

My temps are weird. I had to get up and out of bed to get my BBT as I had left it in my purse. I came back to bed and got sleepy again and then took temp and it wasnt as high as I thought it would be seeing as I had walked about. It was in fact lower than yesterdays one ???

Ness- I know what you mean about having a feeling about not catching the eggy. Although you know you have done everything you possibly can :(
Lets hope we are both wrong!

Hope your ok Eve... :hugs:

Minimin


----------



## Minimin

:hugs: helly!


----------



## Nessicle

I'm 2dpo Eve - although technically still chasing eggy, had sex once on CD14, twice yesterday CD15 and gonna have sex tonight CD16. 

Also had sex everyday prior to CD14 so hopefully the spermies I received around my fertile period just before ov will maybe have had a chance too! 

been using conceive+ too as I don't have an abundance of CM anyway so hoping that might have worked!


----------



## Nessicle

Minimin said:


> Morning ladies!
> Eve- Thanks for reassuring me about my moods- Seems I am not alone!
> Hope your pains have subsided. If not I would also take the ladies advice and get to a doc. Just in case it is something they can help with!
> Helly I hope the :witch: stays away!
> Bella- Temp look good I have my fxd for you.
> 
> My temps are weird. I had to get up and out of bed to get my BBT as I had left it in my purse. I came back to bed and got sleepy again and then took temp and it wasnt as high as I thought it would be seeing as I had walked about. It was in fact lower than yesterdays one ???
> 
> Ness- I know what you mean about having a feeling about not catching the eggy. Although you know you have done everything you possibly can :(
> Lets hope we are both wrong!
> 
> Hope your ok Eve... :hugs:
> 
> Minimin

fingers crossed for us Min, maybe that's a good sign that we don't feel we've caught eggy! That's how I'm trying to see it anyway!! 

So far just have very sensitive sore nipps but I always do straight after ov!


----------



## Minimin

Ness- I hope that is the case. I am trying to not symptoms spot... In fact I keep having to think about how many dpo's I am. I think I am really getting fed up with trying and may have a few months break if March is not lucky for us. I always say that and then cant help myself! LOL. 
Hows Leeds? London is surprisingly nice and bright :wohoo: So thinking I should get away from my computer and outside.

Eve- if you are still heavy get it checked out please. :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Helly we're in it together honey, damn witch... it's totally heartbreaking.


----------



## Nessicle

Minimin said:


> Ness- I hope that is the case. I am trying to not symptoms spot... In fact I keep having to think about how many dpo's I am. I think I am really getting fed up with trying and may have a few months break if March is not lucky for us. I always say that and then cant help myself! LOL.
> Hows Leeds? London is surprisingly nice and bright :wohoo: So thinking I should get away from my computer and outside.
> 
> Eve- if you are still heavy get it checked out please. :hugs:

I think if I don't get a bfp this cycle or a third cycle, then I'm going to stop temping, using softcups etc and just have unprotected sex and see what happens. 

yeahit's nice and bright up here too Min, quite cold but a perfect winter day! 

Stuck in an office 'working' though but meeting mum at lunchtime for a walk round!


----------



## BellaBlu

*Group Hug* For Eve and Helly.

Try to stay optimistic, I know it's easier said than done. If you need anything, or to vent. PM me.

Eve- Are you bleeding any less hun?


----------



## Minimin

I agree- perhaps all this monitoring is getting our cycles messed. Having said that- I'm a control freak and am sure I would not be able to forget. I hate temping though- so maybe I wont miss that as much! LOL

I heard my cousin is having another bubba- she has a 10mnth old already. She hasnt told me- i heard it through my SIL- and though I am pleased... I am insanely jealous and fed up that is comes so easy to some!

Then I start wondering if this is someone's way of telling me I will not be a mother and that I should be focusing on other things. I have so many plans that are on hold or not getting my full attention as I am obsessed with ttc.

arrgghhhh!


----------



## Nessicle

I know what you mean Min - my friend is 14 weeks pregnant and she told me Val's Day when I got AF she has 2 kids already and caught on the first month of trying with her second two and caught on by missing a few pills the first time! I used to miss pills constantly and all I ever got was bloody spotting! 

Temping is a pain in the arse so wouldnt miss that, although good to monitor. Haven't seen my ov peak yet but today is same temp as yesterday so hopefully tomorrow's temp will be as high and show my ov date! think it was yesterday to be honest anyway


----------



## Minimin

Just had a look at your chart to see if I could tell anything. I am not as good as Eve.. but you did get a +OPK- like me- I am waiting for the post Ov rise... not seen anything of the sort as yet :(
Enjoy the weather.. I am going to lurk but get some paperwork done. Hate boring paperwork!


----------



## Minimin

Just had a look at your chart to see if I could tell anything. I am not as good as Eve.. but you did get a +OPK- like me- I am waiting for the post Ov rise... not seen anything of the sort as yet :(
Enjoy the weather.. I am going to lurk but get some paperwork done. Hate boring paperwork!


----------



## Nessicle

yeah I think it's something like 3 high temps then it shows that you've ovulated. Had the +opk on Saturday afternoon so had sex that night. Think I actually ov'd yesterday afternoon(dont know why just a feeling)so had sex twice yesterday and plan to tonight as well for an extra 'shot' lol


----------



## Nessicle

similar to softcups but smaller....

https://www.conceptionkit.com/s-14-conception-kit.aspx


----------



## BellaBlu

I'm getting a pimple :growlmad: .. I NEVER get pimples.

And this one is going to be a doozie, i can feel a giant lump under my skin and it huuurts when I touch it.

I'm going to have a pimple the size of mexico. Lovely.


----------



## Nessicle

ugh I've got a little cluster on my chin uugh hormonal break out!

Where your pimples are located can signal different parts of your body 
i.e. chin = hormonal
cheeks= digestive etc


----------



## Minimin

How interesting Ness! :thumbup::thumbup: Amazing what our bodies can tell us!

Bella- hope it doesnt get as big as Mexico:wacko:

Am bored sorting out paper work. And why are people so sttuuupppppiiiddddddd?


----------



## BellaBlu

Way cool Ness! This is right next to my nose. Urgh.


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Sorry Af got you helly! :hugs: 

the sun is shining but have the blinds closed cus my eyes are hurting so baaad! i couldnt even take kian to school today how bad of a mom am i! :blush:

i really want to jump on ross but i cant :rofl:!!!...i get more broody when i hear people getting pregnant! the age gap for kian is already huuuge!:dohh: Ohh well life never works out how u want it too...does it...

Ross' brother is getting married september and the colour theme is black and fushia pink, anyone got any ideas where i can buy a really nice dress in that colour from? im more of a jeans typa girl, so im going out my comfort zone here :lol:


----------



## BellaBlu

M2K- Online shopping is my specialty :) Black and fuschia is an awesome idea! Here are a few I found.. I don't know what kinda dresses you like since you're a jeans girl (I am too!) but I thought these were nice :flower:

https://www.overstock.com/Clothing-...d=123620&fp=F&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=12354885

https://1015store.com/tcec-fuschia-black-tone-fitted-dress-p-579.html

https://store.elegantbridaldiscount.com/scshfodrst47.html

https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.d...d909a4e&itemid=300377325412&ff4=263602_263622


----------



## BellaBlu

https://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Aspeed-Womens-Black-Formal-Dress/4392729/product.html

^ Another dress.

Shoes to match: https://www.amazon.com/Penthouse-Wo...r_1_20?ie=UTF8&s=shoes&qid=1267448178&sr=8-20 
In Black/Fuschia.

https://www.5thfloorproductions.com/blfustpu.html


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Thanks bella they're lovely, i especially like the 3rd one! :flower: 

how u doing hun, how many dpo are u? x


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Ooooooooooooooooo i luuurve them shoes!!!


----------



## BellaBlu

No Problem! I love *product hunting* .. :) It's fun!

I'm 4/5 dpo according to my temp/+ OPK on wednesday!

I feel great.. If by great we're talking about sore boobs and elevating temp. lol..
I'm getting a bit too excited for this month. So i'm trying to simmer myself down! 

How are you doing hun? Are you enjoying being ttc-carefree for awhile from taking a break? I hope so! you deserve it :flower:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Ness I know how you feel about wanting to stop temping etc after a few months of be unsuccessful. Being on cycle 7 now is frustrating for me. The first three months (cycles) I was devasted when AF would arrive and I drove myself nuts with SS. In a way I don't believe in actually haveing symptoms at conception, even though we all do it ;) 
And now I feel neither happy nor sad when AF shows, I feel blank and think here we go again onto the next month, blah.
I say I am going to stop doing that stuff to or take a break from ttc but in the back of mind I am counting th cycle days to plan sex anyways. :shrug:

Kian, my dd is 5 she'll be 6 this year, and I hate that the age gap will be massive too! I really wanted my children to be 2-3 years apart. Like you said, life doesn't quite turn out the way we would have hoped it would.

Helly :hugs:


----------



## BellaBlu

tryforbaby2- 
Your little girl is beautiful! Absolutely adorable :) She looks ornery!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Kian will be around 5 half 6 when we have our baby, but he will be at the age where he can help me get the nappies, put the talc on and help bathe the baby so its all good :flower:

what do u think of this dress, truthfully? i have no dress sense when it comes to dresses, i no its cheap but ill only be wearing it for a few hours then i probably wont get it out the closest again :rofl:

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SEXY-Black-P...ItemQQptZWomen_s_Clothing?hash=item3efd188b08


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Bella-yes im enjoying being on a ttc break, im looking forward to toning up and getting fit! i just want my holiday to hurry up, you guys will be months pregnant by the time i go in september! :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

Mommy2Kian said:


> Kian will be around 5 half 6 when we have our baby, but he will be at the age where he can help me get the nappies, put the talc on and help bathe the baby so its all good :flower:
> 
> what do u think of this dress, truthfully? i have no dress sense when it comes to dresses, i no its cheap but ill only be wearing it for a few hours then i probably wont get it out the closest again :rofl:
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SEXY-Black-P...ItemQQptZWomen_s_Clothing?hash=item3efd188b08

I really like it truthfully honey :thumbup:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Thanks ness i might go for it..hows your sore bits :rofl:


----------



## BellaBlu

M2k- the dress is very pretty! :) I love it actually. Looks perfect for the occasion.


----------



## Nessicle

:haha:

They're fine now! Ready for Round 500000 tonight :rofl: 

seriously final babymake session tonight after that will settle down a bit! Hopefully....

Told Mark I'm not having sex til the end of the month after these last couple of weeks ha ha


----------



## Mommy2Kian

thanks bella, i didnt no if it was a bit too much for a wedding :wacko: oh well ...for £10 i eint complaining :lol:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:lol: well ness, surely ONE of them spermies have gotta be fertilising the egg by now! :thumbup:

how old is everyone? sorry for being nosy, just curious..also whats yer real names...u dont have to say if u dont want to...:flower:

My names cathrine EUGH! i hate it thanks dad! naming me after his mom :lol:
My friends all call me Cat though...im 27 :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

look at your picture Cat swit ser woo what a hottie!!! 

Well I'm obviously Vanessa and I'm 26 xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Thanks ness :blush:

i won the dress for £12.50! hope it suits me...i really dont wear dresses!:shrug:


----------



## Nessicle

I bet you'll look lush in it! You should take a pic of you in it before you're due to wear it and give us a preview!


----------



## KimmyB

:hi:

I'm Kimberley and I'm 23 :)


----------



## Mommy2Kian

I will do ness!!! 

We're trying for baby in september now...the wedding is september 11th then me, ross, kian, brother inlaw and his new wife, there daughter, my father and mother inlaw all stay in the hotel and jet off to turkey the next morning! It's a looong way away BUT...we need this break, and i want to enjoy myself, and have fun with kian...so like i say, all you's will be months pregnant by the time i start :lol:

Not to worry though! I hope it flys by!!! :flower:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:wave: Hey Kimberley!!! :flower:


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: mommy2kian, I've just read through the last few pages and I also like that dress! And £12.50 is a bloody bargain and a half! I've got a wedding to go to next month, my mum spoilt me and bought me a new dress coz she know's we're skint newlyweds :blush:


----------



## Nessicle

Mommy2Kian said:


> I will do ness!!!
> 
> We're trying for baby in september now...the wedding is september 11th then me, ross, kian, brother inlaw and his new wife, there daughter, my father and mother inlaw all stay in the hotel and jet off to turkey the next morning! It's a looong way away BUT...we need this break, and i want to enjoy myself, and have fun with kian...so like i say, all you's will be months pregnant by the time i start :lol:
> 
> Not to worry though! I hope it flys by!!! :flower:

aww well maybe september will be your lucky month!

Are you doing the 'not trying, not protecting' method??


----------



## Kita

Erica (but people call me Kita because my mom called me Erikita :haha:) 22 years old! :wave:

I cant believe no one responded to the link about the conception caps a few pages back! What do you all think about them? I love the idea but theyre so small I feel like Id lose it up my cooter! :rofl:

Hope everyone is well! I got a bfn this morning and some brown spotting and my temp went down from its triphastic(?) state back to post ov highs.. Dont know whats going on with me.. especially since my LP last cycle was 13 days and today I am 15dpo :shrug:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Yes it is a bargain, just hope it fits, it's a 10 but looks tiny :lol:

no ness im making him wear a raincoat :rofl: ...because i know that id get pregnant if i dont TRY and ill be like 6 months pregnant and no way that dress will fit then! :lol:

i mean, if it was to happen and i did accidently get pregnant, then great..but im gonna try and be careful :flower:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Kita i missed the link, :shock: whats this? a smaller version of the softcup or something? :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

Lol Kita yeah they seem very tiny!!! 

Cat - I posted a link early about these things called Conception Caps! 

They're like a mini softcup lol but look soooo tiny! 

Think the idea with them is that the sperm goes in first then the cap!


----------



## Nessicle

Nessicle said:


> similar to softcups but smaller....
> 
> https://www.conceptionkit.com/s-14-conception-kit.aspx

this is it Cat!!!


----------



## BellaBlu

Kita- IMO it's just a hyped up version of a softcup. It's the same concept though.. And I looked into it awhile back and if I recall it was pretty expensive for a "No guarantee's" type of thing.

If you DO try it, let us know! I would love to see if it works. If so then it'd be worth the investment!


----------



## BellaBlu

Plus, I just about had a panic attack looking at that little thing.
How in the world do you get it OUT? Lol.


----------



## Nessicle

lol Bella I know that's what I thought!! 

softcups are way better IMO!


----------



## Aaisrie

Afternoon girls! I took Saraya to a local wetlands park. We had lunch and did a big walk round it. Stopped at the shop and got groceries (I'm introducing her to normal milk as she'll be 1 next week!) and came home. The weather was lovely :)
Here we are (pity she didn't look at the camera!)
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Saraya/0310/castleespie.jpg


----------



## Aaisrie

Lol all I can see is my glass plug glinting through my hair teehee


----------



## Nessicle

AWWWWWWW!!!! What an ace piccie Eve!! Saraya is gorgeous!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Ness it was a spur of the moment grab the camera, one off shot LOL We are actually in front of the swamp, the green you can see right behind my head is water covered in algae which looks amazing.


----------



## Nessicle

aww a lovely pic of you, Saraya and some mould.....

:rofl: just kidding I love stuff like that it's amazing all the little things that grow on this planet!

You look so happy with Saraya honey :cloud9:


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL The algae is amazing, it's not mould!! It looks like you could climb the fence and walk on it!


----------



## BellaBlu

That is a GORGEOUS picture! Love it! Saraya is such a princess :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha no stuff like that is fab. I remember going to Ingleborough in the Lake District when I was little and we went in the caves. The limestone statues were awesome!!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Awww look at her eyes they are pearcing blue!!! gorgeous hun! :flower:

Kian was born with blue eyes and blonde hair, then when he reached around 6 months his eyes went brown and his hair is brown now, just like his daddy!

hmmm what to make for tea...that is zee question!


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm gonna make "easy peasy pizza" as per "I can cook" cbeebies!! I have been wanting to try them for ages lol
She got my eyes and hair and that was all, everything else is her daddies!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:lol: i watched that a few times last week...hmmm easy peasy pizza sounds yummy!!! i've cooked 3 chicken breasts, but no idea what to do with them :lol: i really fancy sweet and sour chicken with rice...mmmmmm


----------



## Minimin

Hey I'm Min and am turning 37 in April (my EP due date :cry:)
guess I am the old fart here then! LOL

Any recipes to use up a bit of spinach?


----------



## IceFire

Hello everyone! Hope you all are having a lovely day. :flower:

As for real names/ages, you all can call me Allie and I am 26.


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh I could use your spinach on my pizza!!! LOL

There's lots of really easy recipies on the I Can Cook page lol. 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/cbeebies/icancook/makes/icancooksavoury/


----------



## IceFire

Oh and by the way Eve, Saraya is absolutely beautiful (takes after her mom :winkwink:). Hope you are feeling a little better today.


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Aaisrie! 
Saraya and you look fabulous! She is such a shining star already!
Happy Easy Pizza- I wish I could cyber over me spinach.


----------



## Aaisrie

I love spinach!! 

Thanks for all the lovely comments on my little darling!! 

Just in case anyone has forgotten - I'm Eve and I'm 28!


----------



## Minimin

I love Spinach too- Thinking of Spinach and Chickpea curry with Garlic rice... 
DH has some soup I made for his lunch so I can be lazy and let him have that for his tea instead! LOL


----------



## KimmyB

Ooo all this food talk is making me hungry :) I've just popped in chicken and potato pot roast which is yummy!

Eve your little girl is a beauty!


----------



## BellaBlu

Hey ladies!
I got my blood tests back.. holy crap I had a helluva time figuring out what it all means..

BUT. My FSH level was 6.04- within normal range. Thank god. As long as I know I'm making eggs I don't even care. 

And my Prolactin (Pituitary Gland Hormone) was 9.80, which is also alright.
Everything else looks fairly normal.. besides I was dehydrated that day according to my urine sample. Lol.

I'm so relieved! I don't know how FSH works so I'm doing some reading up. But I am pretty sure it would be off if it was a cyst or fibroid on my ovaries? dunno, don't care..

I'm still in the game! :happydance: !!!


----------



## Aaisrie

W00t!!

The easy peasy pizza went down a treat! I made one for Saraya and one for me. The base is kind of scone like - it was so filling I just about managed half (mine was slightly bigger than Saraya's) whereas she managed her full one and the other half of mine!! My child is a gorb!!


----------



## Nessicle

lol Eve that sounds yummy!!! 

Bella - fab news everything came back normal!!! :wohoo:!!! 

Min - Old fart as if! 

Mondays me and OH go to his parents for a big roast dinner, I'm stuffed but trying to sniff out some chocolate.....


----------



## Aaisrie

Ness it only took about 10 mins to make and about 10 mins in the oven!!


----------



## Nessicle

do you think a gluten free one would be easy to make??


----------



## Aaisrie

I would say so - just use gluten-free self raising flour!!! Butter and milk are okay right?? Here's the recipe. I used normal tomatos just diced and regular grated cheese. I didn't put the grapes on it or the rosemary or pepper. I just did it plain. Just cheese and tomato! Bear in mind it's written for kids, hence the "get an adult to help" lol

You will need:

75g self-raising flour
10g soft butter
30ml milk
4 cherry tomatoes
5 green grapes
1 sprig fresh rosemary
Pinch of ground black pepper
25g Red Leicester cheese or cheddar, grated

Step 1

Before cooking, wash your hands and put an apron on.
Step 2

Weigh and measure all the ingredients ready to use.
Step 3

Put the flour and the butter together in a bowl. Rub the butter and flour with your fingers until it becomes like crumbs. Just imagine that you are tickling. Add the milk and using a fork, stir to make dough. Make it into a ball shape with your hands.
Step 4

Dust some flour on the work mat and put the ball of dough on top. Flatten with your hand into a pizza base, then place on a sheet of baking paper on a baking tray.
Step 5

Put the tomatoes into a clean bowl, and, using clean scissors, chop them up. Spoon the chopped tomatoes onto the pizza base.
Step 6

Pull the leaves off the rosemary stalk and sprinkle over the tomatoes. Add a pinch of pepper and put the grapes on top.
Step 7

You will need to ask a grown-up for help with this part. Sprinkle the grated cheese over the top. You will need to ask a grown-up for help with this part. Place in a pre-heated oven at 200ºC fan/220ºC/ Gas 7 for 10&#8211;15 minutes.
Step 8

Once your Easy Peasy Pizza has cooled down a little, you can eat it!


----------



## Nessicle

oooh thanks Eve! gonna print the recipe off at work tomorrow and will give it a go this friday (pizza night!)


----------



## Aaisrie

It was unbelievably easy!! I did have to add a couple of drops more milk because it wasn't quite the right consistency but then I made double what the recipe calls for. Although it looks tiny it is VERY filling!! I used whole milk - I don't know if that would make a difference to the consistency or not but I had to for Saraya. It really was quite delish!! I think I enjoyed it because there was no puree on it, the tomatoes soaked nicely into the base in the 10 mins it cooked so it wasn't dry at all.


----------



## Jennifer8

Bit delayed but Jennifer 24. 

Eve-Your daughter is beautiful.

Hope eveyone is well. x


----------



## kcw81

I would love to hear more success stories from using soft cups - I went through a few pages of this thread and saw a couple but would love to hear more! Also, if you use the instead soft cup, doesn't the sperm that is already in you sort of want to just cling to the soft cup once you put it in? That is my biggest concern about trying it.


----------



## Aaisrie

kw I find there is very little in the cup by the time I take it out!


----------



## BellaBlu

:growlmad: just read a thread that pissed me off.


----------



## Aaisrie

What's that Bella?

This girl pissed me off today when I was getting my groceries. She was talking to her friend holding her baby (probably about 9/10mo) in her arms. She's like "I'm off men for life, I got with a guy and ended up with this" talking about the baby... I wanted to smack her and take the child...


----------



## Aaisrie

What's that Bella?

This girl pissed me off today when I was getting my groceries. She was talking to her friend holding her baby (probably about 9/10mo) in her arms. She's like "I'm off men for life, I got with a guy and ended up with this" talking about the baby... I wanted to smack her and take the child...


----------



## BellaBlu

That would make me mad too, talk about ungrateful.

As for my comment, I don't dare say! I don't wanna get reported and have our Softcups safe haven thread locked or closed.

Just go to page 1 and read the thread that is locked. ;)


----------



## kcw81

hi I just tried posting this question and not sure if it worked so sorry if it is a repeat but here is my question: 
Won't the sperm already inside you cling to the softcup once you put it in there, thereby preventing it from swimming into the cervix?


----------



## Aaisrie

Kw I replied already, scroll up to the top of this page


----------



## BellaBlu

Kcw81- the sperm get sucked into the cervix, which is the purpose of using to softcup, to keep the spermies right at the opening of the cervix, so it can dip into it. Otherwise, many of the sperm would just fall out, even while lying down.

A few of them may cling, but out of the millions of sperm that OH/DH releases per ejaculation, Those few are not much. Think of it as "the survival of the fittest" .. You want the most determined, healthy sperm to get to the eggy right? Well that little sperm will be damned if he gets cozy in a cup ;) :thumbup:


----------



## kcw81

haha that made me laugh about the strong manly sperm not needing to wimp out and hide in the cozy cup! makes sense. maybe I will try it this time but I will practice first to make sure I don't flub it when trying to put it in. thanks!


----------



## c-demers

Bella, still can't figure out which thread pissed you off! Enlighten us through PM :) 

An update of softcups, I am going to order mine today and hope they are in by O, I'm only cd5 though so I should have about 6 days before I need to start :sex:ing Where did everyone get your's? How was the shipping time (to the US)? or if you got it in store, where did you go?


----------



## BellaBlu

Glad I could help kcw :flower: Good luck!


----------



## BellaBlu

c-demers- I ordered mine on Amazon hun, pretty cheap and they'll get there quick ;) I got mine in pretty good time and we're in Germany!


----------



## Minimin

Evening!!
Hows you guys?

Eve- all that talk of Pizza made me fob off cooking and make DH take me to Pizza Express.. and that was tasty too- ate my whole pizza up- so much for my diet. I have been ravenous today! :(

That girl you saw in the shop needs a smack over her head BIG TIME! I get so angry and stupid pathetic ungrateful so and so's. I think we all see those all the time. I cant seem to get away from them.

Bella- Not sure which page 1 you meant... Good news re: your hormones. Did you manage to read up on what they do?

Ness- Now you got me wanting some chocolate- But have cleaned my teeth and am in bed so it would be very veyr naughty of me to go foraging now!

Welcome new ladies...:hugs:


----------



## IceFire

Eve---Unbelievable how ungrateful some women are, eh? And those are always the ones who seem to be able to look at a man and get pregnant :wacko: I can't wait to be able to take my little one to get groceries and show him/her off:thumbup:

c-demer: I also live in the US and ordered mine from Amazon last week. I am expecting them either today or tomorrow but have not yet received them. According to the Internet, you may also be able to buy them in CVS Pharmacy. Good Luck! This will be my first cycle using them as well.

Love and :dust: :dust: to all!


----------



## Marlarky

Hi, I tried looking on Amazon for them but I cannot find them? What do I search under? If I look up "soft cups" I get a bunch of bras or men's cups. Hmmm.... help??


----------



## Marlarky

Hi, I tried looking on Amazon for them but I cannot find them? What do I search under? If I look up "soft cups" I get a bunch of bras or men's cups. Hmmm.... help?? Maybe someone can post a l


----------



## IceFire

Try searching for "instead softcups". That's the only way I could get them to come up. Hope that helps!


----------



## Marlarky

How can I get this without a CC??
I'm a stay-at-home wife and my husband doesn't have a CC
any ideas??


----------



## babyloulou

Do you have a debit card? Any bank card at all?


----------



## Marlarky

No, not at all I was thinking about maybe getting one of those Visa Gift Cards but somebody told me that they take money out of it every time you use it and it costs like $3 just to activate it.


----------



## babyloulou

BellaBlu- I think I have just seen which thread you mean if it's the one that was locked earlier because of the anger brewing in it!!


----------



## Minimin

Ohh which thread.. I still cant seem to find it!

Well this morning I was shocked to see there was a problem with BandB... what?

Hope my luvvies are doing well.
4dpo and I have serious wind :shy: and ravenous. Also craving chocolate.. which I had big time with Ectopic and then again every luteal phase post EP-
No other symptoms.. but 4dpo.. what did I expect.

Come and chat ladies- I am feeling lonely!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Morning you lovelies!!! :flower:

Ross is off work with sickness and diarea, so were both poorly sitting on the settee watching "This Morning" ...

bella really happy about ur results hun :happydance:

:wave: hello everyone else xXx :kiss:


----------



## Nessicle

hi Min and all my other girls!! 

Yeah first time I've been able to get on here today! Must've been some sort of technical error!! 

Sorry for not being on last night gals - final night of bd'ing - CD16 now so pretty sure ov has been and gone. Just hope I did enough!

So far nothing at all to report, 3dpo so don't expect anything! Min I have serious wind all the time so can't comment on that :rofl:

Bella - ooh i'm intrigued to find this thread you're on about!! 

How is everyone else today?


----------



## Minimin

:rofl: about wind! I notice I am more gassy around OV to Period. So I guess I am most of the time. I probably am at othertimes but notice more when SS in the 2WW!

Another nice day this side of England! I am going to fill more forms in today :( So keep me company!

hi M2K- sorry you are not feeling well. Though I hope you are enjoying vegging on the couch!

Ness- I still dont know this thread.. which one? how can you tell it is locked?


----------



## Nessicle

Min I'll PM you my work email address if you get fed up form filling feel free to email me! 

yeah it's funny what we notice around the 2ww lol I've noticed actually that I'm having a few crampy type pains now and then - although not pain as such. It's weird. I probably always get them lol

There should be a padlock next to any thread that's been locked I think, either that or it'll say 'Closed' once you've gone in to a thread and you won't be able to post comments


----------



## Aaisrie

Morning girls!! Well the plus side to BnB being down - I've got half my dishes done, got to wait for them to dry and then I can do the other half!
I need to go to Ikea today to get a table for Saraya's fishtank. The joys of working in a pet shop - I got this GORGEOUS hexagon glass tank :D Unfortunately there's no stand for it so I'm gonna get a cheapy table from Ikea and then I can fill it and get the filter going. Hopefully pick up the fish on Saturday... Or Thursday - depending on when they come in! I can't wait.. I know you wouldn't know whether this was for Saraya's birthday or mine hahahahha


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha yeah Eve I finally got some work done too :haha:

didnt know you worked in a pet shop how cool!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea, Patricia owns it, and Scott, Chris and I work there!


----------



## babyloulou

Morning everyone! How is everyone this morning? I am 7dpo and nothing to report except symptoms disappearing! :wacko: Sore bbs are starting to ease and temp went down a bit this morning! :wacko:

As for the thread- if it's the one I htink it is then it is now on the second page of this section of the forum and is about teens :winkwink:


----------



## Nessicle

yeah I saw that one babyloulou!! 

it was mean that's all I'll say! :winkwink:


----------



## babyloulou

Yes it was nasty Ness! A bit uncalled for I thought! I'm assuming that's the one Bel meant anyway??

How is everyone this morning? I was hoping for loads and loads of symptoms by now! But nothing :-( 

A bit of good news though is that I had a CD20 blood test- (only 2 days after ovulation as I ovulated late on CD18- but doctor did it anyway because I was there for my appointment) and my prog level was 35 - which is really good to say it was only 2dpo!! I have another one tomorrow which will be 8dpo. (Clinic couldn't fit me in for the CD21/7dpo test this month- so had one early test and one late instead). Quite encouraged by that as my prog level last clomid cycle was 40 and that was on CD21 (7dpo) so 35 is nice and high for 2dpo!


----------



## Minimin

Good news on your progesterone levels Loulou!
:wohoo:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Morning Ladies! You guys are so hard to keep up with on the thread! I only get on once to twice a day for a few! I am also anxious to see what thread is being discussed. That bad, huh? 
CD14 and still 4 days til O, I plan on starting to BD tonight. I have been trying to keep it slower and fewer session before O now so maybe we can last to BD for 5 days straight! And, go figure, my in laws are coming to see us this weekend! They are alwasy here when I need them not to be, when I am Oing and when I expect my period, grrr! I told them to pack earplugs because I am not skipping my fertile window just beacuse they are here!! ha!


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha Tryforbaby2- that is so funny!! :haha: I can't believe you dare to say that to your inlaws! :laugh2::shock:


----------



## Nessicle

babyloulou said:


> Yes it was nasty Ness! A bit uncalled for I thought! I'm assuming that's the one Bel meant anyway??
> 
> How is everyone this morning? I was hoping for loads and loads of symptoms by now! But nothing :-(
> 
> A bit of good news though is that I had a CD20 blood test- (only 2 days after ovulation as I ovulated late on CD18- but doctor did it anyway because I was there for my appointment) and my prog level was 35 - which is really good to say it was only 2dpo!! I have another one tomorrow which will be 8dpo. (Clinic couldn't fit me in for the CD21/7dpo test this month- so had one early test and one late instead). Quite encouraged by that as my prog level last clomid cycle was 40 and that was on CD21 (7dpo) so 35 is nice and high for 2dpo!


yeah I'm assuming so too - tryforbaby2 in a nutshell is was a rant at teenage mums, uncalled for really. That's all I'll say.....don't want to risk this thread getting closed! 


:happydance::happydance::happydance: for progest levels babyloulou!!


----------



## BellaBlu

Hey ladies! Yeah that's the thread.

Anyways glad to see you're all doing good. I was beside myself this morning when BnB was down, didn't know what to do with my time! :haha:

Today has been a real pain in the @$$ to put it lightly.. it's just one of those days that you wake up on the wrong side of the bed, and everything that follows after seems to be WRONG! And the frosting on the cake is I just failed an exam... In freaking College English. That's my best subject and I failed it. I can't decide if I'm dissapointed in myself or if I want to punch whoever created that ridiculous test. So now I have to wait 5 days to retake it. Exxxxcellent.

Sorry girls seems all I have today is bitching and moaning in me. My temp dropped but I dunno if it's a bad thing at this point. I dunno.

Hope you're all having a better day than I am. :flower: Thanks for listening!


----------



## tryforbaby2

babyloulou, we have a pretty open and understanding relationship. They joke about my DH's sperm not be quality enough and they offer my father in laws up to me (EWWW Gross I know, but they are joking!)

Hey they always seem to be here when its GO time for us OR when AF is due. More times than most they are here when AF is due and then I get bitchy and nasty and can't wait for them to leave, but I'll be damned to hold off BD until they leave!!! I am looking to O on the 17th/18th which is over the weekend and I plan to BD 2 times day on the 18th/19th and once the 17th and 20th.....ahahaha!!! :haha: I'm going to sex crazy! Not too bad though! 

Nessicle, I see I see, no more needs to be said at the risk of closing this thread. 

Bella, everyone is entilited to bitchy days!!! Its ok :hugs: I get them all the time!


----------



## BellaBlu

:hugs:

Made me laugh about offering you the father in laws! My older sister (32) always offers up her husband. :dohh:

People are so funny :lol: it always makes me laugh when I'm down though. :)

Tryforbaby2- What's your first name hun? I bet it's alot easier to type than your screen name :flower: 

:wave: I'm Sabrina, for those of you that don't know.


----------



## babyloulou

I'm Louise- although I suppose that was pretty obvious!:winkwink:

Sorry you're feeling rubbish Bel- I felt like that all weekend- i was so moody and down- feel ok now though- hope yours passes soon too! Sorry to hear about your test :wacko:


----------



## BellaBlu

Thanks Louise :hugs: Yeah.. hate having these days when you cant seem to get yourself out of "the mood" .. :)

Hopefully some chocolate will help!

I ordered some Maca root the other day girls.. its supposed to be pretty good for helping conceive. So we'll see!


----------



## Nessicle

bella we all have those days darling :hugs: just bitch away!!!


----------



## schnoodle

hey girlies, af has me for this month, but i ordered some softcups that have just arrived! they look scary! lol, anyway, i want to get the icon thing as part of my signature, anyone know how i do that!


----------



## babyloulou

Yay! Finally made myself a softcups siggy! After asking you all how to do it about 3 weeks ago before I started using them- I finally got round to it!!


----------



## babyloulou

How weird Schnoodle! I had just posted about the siggys!! Click on mine and it will take you to the place where you can make one xxx


----------



## schnoodle

haha thats madness! lol thankies hun, i hope they work!


----------



## Minimin

Hey Bella :hugs: sorry about your test and darn crap day! I think we all go through those and there is nothing we can do but chin up and take it as it comes! It is a good thing that you can take it again. Is there anyway to get feedback on the test you just did to see where you lost marks? I hope the chocolate does the trick! I am feeling rather tired and thinking of an afternoon nap- after a few sneaky choccies... Thanks Bella! :winkwink:
What is maca root? Going to google that before nap. I have heard of Agnus cactus and Chaste berrys to help. Also Cinnamon and Honey once a day is also rumoured to increase fertility- think the last one is both Men and women. THough it is stuff I read ages back so dont take my word for it :dohh:


----------



## babyloulou

I take cinnamon tablets ( they are good for PCOS- stabilise the blood sugar) and my OH and I both take royal jelly, bee pollen, propolis and honey all in one (it's called Apimist). I tried Agnus Castus a few times but it messed my cycles up even more- made me spot constantly! I've never tried Maca. 

I tend to have experimented with a lot of things over the last few years while we were trying to get things going! Nothing ever got me ovulating though- nothing until the clomid!! These last two months are the first times I've ovulated in over 5 years!


----------



## IceFire

Good morning ladies! (well, morning for me anyway:haha:)

Sorry I wasn't on much yesterday--getting a jump start on our BDing as I am on CD 11. Ness, you are my inspiration LOL :rofl:

Bella, sorry you are having a crummy day and don't apologize for venting! That is what we are here for. :flower:

Everyone else, hope your day is great! 

Love and :dust: to all!


----------



## BellaBlu

Thanks girls :flower:

Min- yeah hun I saw the test.. went through and looked over the things I missed. Maca root is good for reproductive health all around, and alot of other things actually. Men and women use it to increase sex drive as well ;) Enjoy your chocolate!

IceFire- Good luck using Ness for inspiration! If I did, my vagina would probably fall off.. :lol:


----------



## Nessicle

IceFire said:


> Good morning ladies! (well, morning for me anyway:haha:)
> 
> Sorry I wasn't on much yesterday--getting a jump start on our BDing as I am on CD 11. Ness, you are my inspiration LOL :rofl:
> 
> Bella, sorry you are having a crummy day and don't apologize for venting! That is what we are here for. :flower:
> 
> Everyone else, hope your day is great!
> 
> Love and :dust: to all!


good choice of words "jump" start :rofl:


----------



## Nessicle

BellaBlu said:


> Thanks girls :flower:
> 
> Min- yeah hun I saw the test.. went through and looked over the things I missed. Maca root is good for reproductive health all around, and alot of other things actually. Men and women use it to increase sex drive as well ;) Enjoy your chocolate!
> 
> IceFire- Good luck using Ness for inspiration! If I did, my vagina would probably fall off.. :lol:

:rofl:


----------



## IceFire

:rofl: :rofl: at Bella and Ness! There is no way I would ever be able to keep up with Ness. My vagina would probably go on strike :haha:


:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## KimmyB

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: at striking and falling off vaginas! This thread never fails to make me laugh :haha:

In other news...I'm off to Ann Summers this aft for some saucy inspiration! Wish me luck!


----------



## IceFire

Glad we could make you laugh Kimmy :rofl:

Good luck getting inspired today! :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

Kimmy I got a 'lovely' (if you can call it that) pvc police outfit lol came with a hat and got suspenders, a nice bra and hand cuffs - OH loved it! 

that's the trick you see to make the OH's feel like it's just normal sex lol and not focussed on baby making (which in our minds is all we're thinking about during sex!) :rofl:


----------



## schnoodle

lol ness, i do, i lay there and think about babies while he is doing all the work!!


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha schnoodle I do the thoughts running through my mind are usually along the lines of

"hope he doesnt want to change positions cos this is the best one for the spermies to get in" 

or 

"must tell him not to pull out too quick to give me chance to get my legs in the air so as not to loose any precious swimmers" 

God help him if he knew what went through my mind when we're having sex lol


----------



## schnoodle

lol i know! i dont feel quite as bad now! hehehe


----------



## IceFire

LOL Ness and Schnoodle I am the same way! Definitely a good thing that they don't know...prob wouldn't want to :sex: ever again!!! :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

I'm surprised my OH ever wants to with how moody this evil clomid makes me!!


----------



## BellaBlu

:rofl: at all of you..

I'm guilty as well! But since you're already thinking "baby" ... it makes it so much easier to bellow out "ohh baby that's the spot!" while you're thinking _(hope he's almost there, sheesh-Did I shut the oven off? .. I wonder if we'd have a boy or girl, Maybe THIS will be the time!) _

lol.
Seriously too funny. I agree, if men only knew that our minds are EVERYWHERE during sex 80% of the time! Not just on how amazingly awesome they are in the sack. :lol:


----------



## IceFire

Oh my goodness Bella I am literally :rofl:!!! I don't think men can even wrap their minds around the fact that we can think about a thousand different things during :sex: Too funny!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BellaBlu

:thumbup: Laughter is good for your health! Lol

so true..!


----------



## Aaisrie

Evening ladies!!

Bella I can't believe you failed?! WTF... Seriously you are WAY smart, the test must have been murder. You totally made me laugh with the oven comment! I just tell Chris - we need to have baby sex now... GO... FASTER.... 

tryforababy2 my inlaws are like that too - my MIL is my best friend, I go round and stay with her on thursday nights and we sleep in the same bed! She knows EVERYTHING about our sex life, in fact about everything in our life! She even asks what my cervix is doing lol 

My... I mean Saraya's fish tank is set up!! No fish in it yet, but I got the table for £4.99 in Ikea! It's a little big but at least it's supportive enough. Lemme clean the inside of the glass and I'll take a pic for you guys :D


----------



## BellaBlu

The test was murder! If I can survive Law and Ethics in Medicine I can surely survive freaking english you'd think, but apparently not. lol. Like I said, shit day all around. I'm in a way better mood now though :flower:

Cant wait to see the pic of that awesome fish tank! What kind of fishies are you getting to put in there? :D

:rofl: Eve! GO..FASTER! hahaha


----------



## BellaBlu

Oh! I forget to tell you girls my symptom of the day..

So I was sitting here at the computer stalking profiles.. and minding my own business :lol: When all of a sudden along came the most crazy crampy feeling I ever had.

I didn't know if I had to poo or if they felt like period cramps!.. and then by the time I concentrated hard enough to figure it out it stopped. :)

Weird right? :shrug: Hopefully its somethin good! Only time will tell :happydance:


----------



## schnoodle

ooooh good luck hun.

I wonder what our OH's think when we are doing the baby dance! knowing mine,probably the football!


----------



## yomo

Hi Ladies, How are we all doing? I get to play mummy tonight one of our dogs Zina is giving birth at the mo. The first one is really weak and he isn't feeding so I have just been out and got some goats milk, just feeding him now. Just hoping that she is going to feed some of them or it's gonna be a long night!!! lol I have attached some pictures x

https://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphot...46435773936_1022529157_31046494_2003712_s.jpg
https://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphot...46425533680_1022529157_31046465_7383315_s.jpg


----------



## Aaisrie

I want to get some of the more ornamental cold water fish - Calico orandas, black moor (definitely because they are cute) some mountain minnows (they're quite small so about 20-30), maybe some red cap orandas, some veil tails :D

I can find pics of the fish if anyone is that interested or ya'll can wait until I get the fish this weekend.. if they have them in stock!

Here is the fishtank - ignore the plant floating on the top, I don't have any lead in it to hold it down so hopefully Scott is gonna dig some out for me in work. And I know the filter is crooked... it's annoying me dramatically!
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Saraya/0310/20100302_14.jpg


----------



## Aaisrie

Yomo I just saw the pics on FB - GORGEOUS!


----------



## Aaisrie

You should get some lactol if mummy doesn't feed them


----------



## yomo

she has had 2 more and they are straight on here! I think this one is just weak, what shall we nickname him? Last litter in which we had to hand rear one I called her dizzy Izzy bless her I sobbed for a week when someone brought her x


----------



## Aaisrie

Call him "CILLÍN" it means either little treasure or little warrior depending on where you look


----------



## Jennifer8

Just been reading through and catching up! You girls do make me laugh! Glad i'm not alone about mind wandering during sex! Lol. 
x


----------



## BellaBlu

Aww exciting yomo!

:) 

Eve- That's very cool! It's a big one huh :D Are any of those fish enemies or whatever? Cuz I know that some fish beat the crap out of eachother. :lol:

I wont make you post all the pics, but i'll look them up! I love that! Makes me want fish :)

So I posted a thread about this, but I just realized awhile ago that I'm only 5 dpo and I might as well count myself out.

I've drank nothing but 100% fruit juice all month. For those pains incase they were a UTI.
Kiwi Strawberry, Cran-grape, Cran-Strawberry, and Apple Grape.

I'm screwed. My CM is probably acidic enough to burn a hole through steel :(


----------



## Aaisrie

Girl you CANNOT count yourself out!! You don't know what your body's doing, it can do amazing things. The fat lady ain't sung yet so don't even make me slap you!!

The ones you need to watch are the veil tails because sometimes they get their tails eaten because they are flowing but generally cold water are okay so long as they have enough space (don't overfill the space you have) and what have you. The 2 biggest causes of goldfish death is overfeeding and overcleaning. Goldfish can easily live to be 25+ and grow huge if you have them in a pond or whatever but people think they are only meant to live 1-2 years which is totally wrong.


----------



## BellaBlu

Oh interesting! I suppose you know all that from working with them everyday huh? It would be cool to work in a pet place :flower:

I'm not counting myself completely out, but it's hard not to have that in the back of my mind. When you're drinking as much of that crap as I have it'd be a true miracle if any of those sperm lived. I suppose I'll just keep an eye on my temp and stuff and hope for the best!


----------



## Nessicle

Bella honey some women do all sorts before realising they're pregnant! Like drinking, smoking or whatever so dn't worry about fruit juice :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

i'm soo gassy tonight! very exhausted too - dont know if I'm coming down with a bug or something but it's like 8.30pm and I want to go to bed!!!


----------



## Jennifer8

Nessicle said:


> i'm soo gassy tonight! very exhausted too - dont know if I'm coming down with a bug or something but it's like 8.30pm and I want to go to bed!!!

Ness I think you are just shagged out! :rofl: You need a good rest! x


----------



## BellaBlu

Yeah Ness, that's true :flow: I really hope it doesn't mess anything up but it could be worse for sure. PrayerfulHope just brought it to my attention that it's advised to drink grapefruit juice when TTC to improve CM, so maybe I'll be alright as cranberry seems less acidic than grapefruit! :)

I agree with Jennifer, you're probably just plain exhaused! You worked your butt off this month.


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: ha ha ha thanks girls :flower:

i really hope the hard work pays off......not feeling positive at the moment....no idea why suppose I'm just subconciously trying not to get my hopes up!

you'll be fine with cranberry juice bells xx


----------



## IceFire

Seriously Bella--of all the things some women do and still get pregnant, drinking fruit juice is the least of problems!!! FX'd for your BFP this month!!!:happydance::happydance:

Ness dear you and your OH have GOT to be exhausted!! Wonder how many calories you burned with all that :sex: this month!!! :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha no idea but haven't lost any bloody weight!!!


----------



## babyloulou

I have a slightly aching cervix tonight- it did this last month around the same time! Must be another charming "clomid effect" !!!


----------



## BellaBlu

Lol. Ahh you guys make me smile. 

I'm feeling much better about it now anyways, Cuz I guess it won't affect the acidity. And even if it did... ready for this? crazy moment: I read the label and measured things out, even with drinking a full carton of juice per day it's only 800 miligrams.. + the 200 from my prenatal. :yipee: So im in the clear! 1000 mg's is an alright daily dosage ;)

So excited to go to bed and wake up to take my temp. I'm just getting into this TTC deeper and deeper. lmao

:happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

Bella lol I cant wait to take my temp in the morning! Hoping FF shows that I've ovulated and I'll know i've done all I can to catch the eggy!!


----------



## BellaBlu

Ahaha :flower: 

Yes, that will defo be a great sense of accomplishment! Knowing all that work was put up for a good reason! :)


----------



## Minimin

You girls make ma laugh! I went away for a few hours and there are pages and pages of catching up.

Thinking about things during sex- normally I am thinking about things to do or something that needs to be discussed with DH. I do start off talking about it and I try and stop myself and make it more sexy! But normally fail!

Bella- no way can you think you are out at 5dpo. I wouldnt worry about the juice so much- our bodies are wonderful things and can get rid of things it doesnt need. I have also had those weird pains and dont know if it is constipation or what? Also today I had some weird tummy- pains- I had some noodles for lunch but had to come and lay down after. 

I am knackered too- though I have nothing on Ness- so no real reason!!

Ness- sleep well tonight- you need it after the week you have had! LMAO

Eve- tank looks fab! I didnt know you worked in a Pet shop- family business to boot! How exciting. Saraya is going to love it when she is old enough! A childs dream!

Anyone watchin Ch4? Born every minute?


----------



## Aaisrie

Yup - there is a thread to chat on min!! I am laughing at Joy lol


----------



## BellaBlu

Born every minute sounds like a good show, wish we got it here! I've heard alot about it


----------



## Aaisrie

Min - https://www.babyandbump.com/tv-film-entertainment/282013-thread-one-born-every-minute-o-8.html

Can you not get it online Bella?


----------



## BellaBlu

I'll have to look and see! :) 

Well girls, I'm tired as heck tonight.. been a long day!
So I'm off, talk to you all tomorrow. Have a great night!

:friends:


----------



## Minimin

Good night Bella- sleep tight.

Thanks Eve!


----------



## BellaBlu

:) So i'm all cozy in bed and Danny starts being a prick, as usual when I'm pissed off. We got in a fight about me getting a job. I don't mind getting a job at all, but he's always said he doesn't want me to get one here until after college. Now that I'm all gung-ho about TTC, college, being a housewife etc, he thinks I need a job. Wtf? Well even if I got one it wouldn't be until after we visit home in june! And he's just being a dope because we've still have $1,600 left of free spending money after bills per month so it's not like we're bad off. Between that and his freaking obsession with his video games I'm just fuming! He gets off that game and I try to talk to him and he gets pissed because he's "TRYING to go to sleep" ..

Urghhh. 
Now I can't sleep. ugh.


----------



## IceFire

Oh Bella---GRRRRR men can be such jerks sometimes, eh?? :growlmad: Sorry you're annoyed. I'm always in such a bad mood when DH and I are fighting (which we don't do very often). Just hang in there!

Eve---I forgot to tell you your fish tank is beautiful! My brother works with saltwater fish so I hear lots of fish stories and see lots of fish tanks! Have fun with it! :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Wow Allie - Marine tanks are the shit!!! My friend has an AMAZING big one. We don't keep marine at work so I don't have the experience. Plus coldwater ornamentals are easier to keep if I'm not here one night I won't need to worry that they'll all die!! Plus I'm going away for 5 days at the end of March for my grannys 60th wedding anniversary (don't worry I'll still have internet, I'm only going to Preston!) and I can just throw a vacation feeding block in!


----------



## Aaisrie

Bella Kick him in the head!!


----------



## Minimin

Aaisrie said:


> Bella Kick him in the head!!

Seems like most DH's need that Eve! I hope you it gets better bella :hugs:

I'm off to read and bed. Thinking of an early morning Yoga class so I may not be on line till the afternoon- Fxd it is the Yoga Studio I have been looking to get my Yoga Mojo back!

Sleep tight ladies:sleep::sleep:

:flower:


----------



## BellaBlu

That's the best idea I've heard all day..
He always wants me to learn football, i'll just practice on his head.

;)
but yes it definately invokes a side of me that isn't pretty, nothing can ever get me as mad as fighting with him! 

Oh well, just gotta remember that it will pass and try not to go wake him up and go postal on him. :lol: Thanks for the support in husband bashing girls.. I needed that!


----------



## BellaBlu

Night Minimin - Sleep well honey :friends:


----------



## Aaisrie

Or you could go primary school on him and put his hand in warm water while he sleeps!!!! HAHAHAHA I'm such a child... who ever let me be a mother! 

Min - I would love to take up yoga but there's nowhere in my area that does it at a time when I'm childfree lol Hope you have a good night!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Aaisrie said:


> Evening ladies!!
> 
> Bella I can't believe you failed?! WTF... Seriously you are WAY smart, the test must have been murder. You totally made me laugh with the oven comment! I just tell Chris - we need to have baby sex now... GO... FASTER....
> 
> tryforababy2 my inlaws are like that too - my MIL is my best friend, I go round and stay with her on thursday nights and we sleep in the same bed! She knows EVERYTHING about our sex life, in fact about everything in our life! She even asks what my cervix is doing lol
> 
> My... I mean Saraya's fish tank is set up!! No fish in it yet, but I got the table for £4.99 in Ikea! It's a little big but at least it's supportive enough. Lemme clean the inside of the glass and I'll take a pic for you guys :D

I am so sorry guys, you are way too hard to keep up with on here, I don't have that much time ever to read that much!!! LOL And yes my MIL and I are close we have slept in the same bed too, thats too funny! :)
She also knows pretty much everything!! Thats funny because most women I know can't stand their MIL's! Ha! She'll call and ask me if I am ovulating! :haha:

Sabrina, since you had asked my name is Julie! Oooo I feel so opem and free now, lmao!


----------



## IceFire

Eve--yeah the one he's been working on is GORGEOUS (the tank and the fish that are in it look a lot like that movie Finding Nemo)....waaaaaay to much time and effort for me but he is great at it. The other day one of the fish he was working with bit him through the bag it was in LOL I thought that was hilarious. :haha:

On a different note, I finally got my Softcups today! My order from Amazon still hasn't arrived :growlmad: and I am due to O Friday, so I did a little searching and found out they are sold at a drugstore down the street from me:dohh::dohh: Wish I had known that to begin with....:blush: 

:rofl: at Bella and her "football practice".


----------



## BellaBlu

Morning Ladies! :D 

Lol Eve- I think I tried that a long time ago on him, I don't think it worked :) 

Julie- Nice Name! :flower: I'm glad you feel all out in the open! Lol. That's great that you have a good relationship with your MIL, I get along with mine too. But I agree most women are driven nuts by them. :) But she calls and asks when you're ovulating? Now THAT is awesome. :thumbup: :lol: 

IceFire-Did you tell us your name earlier in the thread? If not then please do! First name basis is so much easier than these screen names lol. Although yours is pretty awesome.:flower: I usually don't ask because most ladies that come in don't stick around but you girls have been here for awhile so :thumbup: Oh, and I have to ask! Is your hubby latino or indian? He's just darker skinned in your picture. My DH is latino so I was just curious.. I'm constantly wondering if our baby will get daddy's skin tone! That would be great.. won't have to pay for tanning sessions for prom if it's a girl :lol: 
Bummer about your softcups not being there yet, but on the plus side at least you'll be stocked up right? ;)


----------



## Aaisrie

Julie that's awesome - someone who gets how I am with mine!! I was best friends with Patricia before I got together with Chris. She always jokes about how I should find a friend my own age but most people think she is the same age as her sons - she LOOKS really young.

Allie that's so funny about getting bitten through the bag. I deal more with reptiles at work. I keep my own snake in work too, he's used as a "demo" snake lol to show people what they're like etc. He's so placid, he's called Jeffery Jenkins - he came with the name!!


----------



## Aaisrie

B - Icefire=Allie


----------



## BellaBlu

Morning Eve darling! How are you feeling today?

Are you ready for the play by play? My temp went back up :happydance: hehe.

I feel like such a dork getting excited about it but temping is awesome!


----------



## BellaBlu

Okay- Thanks!


----------



## Aaisrie

Looking at your chart, although it's obviously incomplete, I would say you o'd on CD17 :D Your temp will stay up, fluctuating before coming down for AF to start or go higher if you're pregnant - although it's only an indicator, people have been preg when their chart has come down and vice versa :D


----------



## BellaBlu

Oh okay, well at least I know I ovulated :) That's grand. Well I guess now it's just a matter of waiting.. Im more anxious now than I usually am! I want a pink line, or a blue one. I don't care I just want 2 lines! :hugs:

Whatcha up to today darling?


----------



## Aaisrie

Just about to jump in the shower real quick then going up to see Chris @ his dads. Well I'll get in the shower if I can find a way to control my daughter lol What about you??


----------



## Minimin

Morning ladies..
How are you all. So my lazy- well tired ass butt couldnt get out of bed for yoga and then I had a thought- Hot Yoga is probably not a good idea if on the remote off chance I am pregnant. I miscarried in Jan and I cant help but think it may have had something to do with a Spa day I had about 10 days before. 

Still another non-hot class this evening so bets on who reckons I will get off my couch and go :(

Eve- A yogo studio is probably better for you to get a class in around Saraya. Other places tended to have limited classes which wont suit.

Bella Hope you had a good evening in the end.

you girls are lucky with your MIL- mine is the :witch: from hell.. worse one I could have asked for. I avoid her like the plague and dont even talk to her when she calls. I tolerate her only when my mum is around...grrrhhh just thinking about her makes me angry!

Bella- temping is good to let you know you have ovulated- My temps rose slightly today so I am waiting for FF to tell me I have Ov-d at the moment it put todays temp as a dot and not a connecting line.. EVE.. help?

Min


----------



## Minimin

Sorry Eve- figured it out- mistakenly ticked the discard box... duh!


----------



## BellaBlu

Oh nice! Well enjoy yourself, lol. Is Saraya outta control today is she :D Gotta love LO's!

Just sitting here doing mostly nothing today, story of my life!

Hmmm Minimin I wonder why? Did you miss a temperture? That's weird I dunno what that means. Hope you get it figured out :flower:


----------



## babyloulou

Morning everyone. Hope everyone is doing well this morning xxx


----------



## BellaBlu

Morning Louise! :)


----------



## babyloulou

Morning Bella- did you make up with OH this morning?


----------



## BellaBlu

He left for work at 5:30 a.m. so not really, he came in a kissed me on the forehead but I didn't open my eyes, Im still mad at him :) lol


----------



## babyloulou

I'm always mad at mine Bella! :winkwink: Especially since I've been on Clomid! :wacko: Maybe he'll make it up to you later! :flower:


----------



## KimmyB

Morning girls, phew I *just* caught up with all the posts from last night after I went out for tea with friends! Was a great night. 

Bella - Glad you're liking the temping! I'm not having much luck with it...Keep waking up in the early hours (think I'm too excited to take my temp :dohh:) so get false readings e.g. TODAYS! Grrrrr....

Min - Yoga sounds great, I really wanted to get into it but there is nowhere near me that does is :(

Eve - Lovely fish tank :)

AFM...I went to Ann Summers....And bought a French Maid outfit :rofl: :rofl:
Was going to save it and surprise DH with it today, you know, just casually vacuuming the living room dressed as a french maid when he arrives home from work :haha: But...He wanted to see it last night so he did, and we did :blush: Excellent nights work!


----------



## BellaBlu

Lol Louise, I hope so! 

Kimmy sorry you're having a hard time honey :) Awesome about the outfit! he obviously liked it. lol :lol:


----------



## KimmyB

I'm just going to stick at it and see if I can get the hang of it, I really want to see a pretty chart! Yes the outfit was a success, felt a bit self concious at first (never "dressed up" in the bedroom - only the usual lingerie etc) but it was great! Always nice to keep the baby making...erm sex...interesting! Hope DH does make it upto you later! :flower:


----------



## yomo

I got a faint line girls!! If you want to see a pic go to newbies to charting let me know what you think x


----------



## BellaBlu

YOMO!!!!! OMG! Im going now! :D :D :D :D :D


----------



## schnoodle

wahooo


----------



## BellaBlu

:happydance: Yomo honey I am sooo happy. Have you taken an FRER or CB Digi?


----------



## Minimin

Congrats Yomo- looks like a second line is there for definite. Did you get your IC from the internet?


----------



## KimmyB

Congrats yomo!!!x


----------



## schnoodle

congrats hun x


----------



## yomo

Do you agree two lines? I really am nervous about taking another in case it's negative!


----------



## BellaBlu

YES there are two lines! I didnt even have to open the pic to see them!


----------



## BellaBlu

Take that dang test!


----------



## Minimin

BellaBlu said:


> Take that dang test!

i agree with bella :test: with another :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## yomo

Thanks everyone, after 4 years I am really struggling to believe it! I ain't even dancing keep telling myself it's not true x


----------



## Minimin

yomo said:


> Thanks everyone, after 4 years I am really struggling to believe it! I ain't even dancing keep telling myself it's not true x

Take a deep breathe and test again. If you want to wait until tomorrow and FMU your test may be darker. Believe Honey!:hugs:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Wow yomo cycle 44!!! if anyone deserves this you do!!! :happydance: :hugs:

I feel so shitty its not right! i threw my guts up last night, 1 meal in 4 days! i wouldnt mind if i was pregnant but its fekin gastric flu!

And it looks like Kian is comming down with chicken pox :dohh:

roll on next week, i need fooood!:wacko:

I know i wanted to diet and lose some pounds but frig me, this is tekkin the piss! :shrug:

:kiss:

Anyway nuff about me, how are you lovelies??? :hugs:


----------



## BellaBlu

M2k- sorry you're feeling shitty honey! nothing makes you wanna eat like knowin ya can't. bummer about kian :( Hope he doesn't get too miserable with being itchy, the pocks suck!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

thanks hunny :hugs: how are you today, any symtoms to report? :kiss:


----------



## Nessicle

Afternoon girls!! 

Sorry I've not been on last night and today, was exhausted last night, think I'm getting ill, feel so tired and been sneezing and have a stuffy nose :(

Had so much work on this morning (having to do work at work - who'd have thought it?!) finally had chance to catch up!

So - Yomo!!! OMG I need to go and check out the pic!!! 

4dpo nothing to report really, except feeling a bit crappy and under the weather. 

nipps still sore again that's ov for me! 

FF isn't showing me any cross hairs yet, I don't understand....??

Bella I know how you're feeling thinking you're out of the game, I can't help but think I haven't conceived this cycle. I know it's far too early to think that but I just have this really 'disappointed' feel inside...hard to explain!


----------



## schnoodle

aw ness sorry you feel ill hunny x


----------



## BellaBlu

M2k- Just gassy :blush: I've got heartburn today which I've only had twice in my life, and my OPK today is darker than yesterdays! it was barely there yesterday, today it is very visible but not positive. So it's getting darker. :) I know all the jumbo about using OPKS as HPT's, but I'm not paying that any mind. Don't wanna get my hopes up! Other than that I can't even put my arms down because my boobs are so sore on the sides. Could just be normal though I get that sometimes. Usually its my nips though, not the sides so I dunno :)

Ness- Honey, you had sex so much.. you should be feeling great! You have an awesome chance of catching that egg. But yes.. Its like an impending sense of doom when you feel that way. Chin up :hugs:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hey bella i just read back and how you're worried because you been drinking cranberry? Some ladies who try for girls drink cranberry because apparently it makes the vaginal ph girl zone! :thumbup:


----------



## BellaBlu

Yeah I heard that, lol. I don't mind if its a boy or girl.. :) I just want one or the other in general! :D I've been really good about eating and drinking healthy this month, so before that I thought that I'd done everything right. Luckily I resolved with my self on that one so were in the clear :)


----------



## Nessicle

BellaBlu said:


> M2k- Just gassy :blush: I've got heartburn today which I've only had twice in my life, and my OPK today is darker than yesterdays! it was barely there yesterday, today it is very visible but not positive. So it's getting darker. :) I know all the jumbo about using OPKS as HPT's, but I'm not paying that any mind. Don't wanna get my hopes up! Other than that I can't even put my arms down because my boobs are so sore on the sides. Could just be normal though I get that sometimes. Usually its my nips though, not the sides so I dunno :)
> 
> Ness- Honey, you had sex so much.. you should be feeling great! You have an awesome chance of catching that egg. But yes.. Its like an impending sense of doom when you feel that way. Chin up :hugs:

that's exactly it - sense of impending doom! 

Although I've just been to the toilet and when I wiped there was some creamy watery (not creamy sticky) CM so hoping that's a good sign! 

Don't know whether it's related but every time I go for a no.2 and I'm pushing (TMI!) I get cramps in my lower abdomen, I can't work out whether it's uterus cramps (not like AF cramps though) or my actual intestines...??


----------



## BellaBlu

Ohh I dunno Ness, thats strange? Keep an eye on it definately.

That's the only time you get it is when you're going to the restroom? Hmm.


----------



## Nessicle

yeah just when I go for a number 2 which makes me think it's probably just my intestines! It's probably just because it's all so closely sat together down there and you feel it elsewhere when there's pain!


----------



## BellaBlu

Yes true hun! Just make sure if it starts hurting any worse you get checked out :hugs:

I just had a big cup of Green tea Chai with milk and a dash of sugar.. boy did that taste good. :cloud9:


----------



## Nessicle

:sick: 

bella that's gross lol

I just had spicy parsnip soup - bloody starving, my boss has been constantly harrassing me all day with work! doesnt he know I need to be on here?!!!


----------



## Minimin

Hey Ness! Glad you are back. I was about to PM you after Lunch and see if you were still sleeping! I hope your cold symptoms disappear! Make sure to keep warm and lots of fluids. Parsnip soup sounds yum! Did you make it?-How dare you boss make you work at work- the cheek :winkwink:

My intestines are to pot too. Like I cant tell the difference between my needing a No:2 or if it is in the uterine. I do recall something similar last cycle so I am not looking to much into it and putting it down to the way my cycles are being after and ectopic :(

Bella- Green chai tea with Milk? hmm? Not sure I have tried that one.Was it home made or did you get it from somewhere?

Like you ladies- I feel as if this month is a no go! I dont know why- just a feeling. Like I cant see it happening and I can not be bothered to be good- You know I am thinking of this hot yoga but thinking I may be pregnant so I better not. Then the next thinking- well I will waste a week or so waiting to get a :bfn: and then be made at myself for not going to Yoga. errgghh. Really considering skipping a few months of ttc!

So the workman (getting the front of the house rendered after freeze cracked all the brickwork) has tons of ladders and scaffolding up- I am a prisoner in my own home :wacko: I was hoping to get out and pick some milk up :(

Hey ho... more bandb time for me then!


----------



## BellaBlu

Lol Minimin- I wouldn't be brave enough to try something like that homemade! It's Stash Premium brand, and it's Called "Chai Green Tea" ... It tastes more like Chai than the green tea which I love.. I have a hard time drinking the plain green! You just add a bit of milk and sugar and it tastes like pumpkin pie. The dominant flavor is spicy like cinnamon. Yummm. You should try it!

Ness- lol, don't knock it till ya try it girl! If you've got a sweet tooth its pretty good stuff.. although that spicy parsnip soup sounds amazing :flower:


----------



## BellaBlu

& lol about the ladders minimin- that's a bummer! Don't feel too down honey, and you better still come around if you're gonna take a break for a few months! We'll drive ourselves nutty wondering how you're doing :)


----------



## Nessicle

Aww sorry Min - had a mental day, will respond to your email asap honey!! 

I think we need to get some PMA !!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Good Morning Beautiful People! :)

Ness, I hope you feel better. I think your uterus must be draging on the floor from all those :spermy: in there!!! As like Sabrina said, keep your chin up! :hugs:

Minimin, I tend to feel the way you do too. 'Shall I do it or not because "what if" I get a bfn then I'd be upset I missed 2 weeks of doing my own thing....then you have "what if" I get a bfp and I continued to do whatever and hope something didn't happen to baby.' Its so stressful living our lives in two week increments! Last month I went tanning 5 times during O and Tww and I get that thought in the back of my head that maybe that had something to do with no bfp?....but not likely. Remember ladies, drug addicts get pregnant.

CD15 today 3 days til O and I used my first softcup last night, easy to use, alittle embarassed to use it with DH next to me, hehe! 
When I took out the SC this morning I can tell that there was stuff inside as well as outside and more was outside of the SC than in. Is that bad? I am contemplating having the :spermy: be deposited right into the cup then inserting. Bad Idea?


----------



## Nessicle

BellaBlu said:


> Lol Minimin- I wouldn't be brave enough to try something like that homemade! It's Stash Premium brand, and it's Called "Chai Green Tea" ... It tastes more like Chai than the green tea which I love.. I have a hard time drinking the plain green! You just add a bit of milk and sugar and it tastes like pumpkin pie. The dominant flavor is spicy like cinnamon. Yummm. You should try it!
> 
> Ness- lol, don't knock it till ya try it girl! If you've got a sweet tooth its pretty good stuff.. although that spicy parsnip soup sounds amazing :flower:

ooh it was yummy! It was a Baxters one although I can't have bread cos of my coeliac I'm still bloomin hungry!!


----------



## BellaBlu

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vgAMSmFmTo

^^^ PMA! :D


----------



## BellaBlu

Hey Julie- No hun alot of women have done the "right into the cup" thing.. I dont think it will hurt. The only reason I wouldn't personally do that is because when they ejac. it kinda "shoots" so it makes me feel better that some of them are gettin' shot straight in! :lol:


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: Bella that is well cheesy ha ha


----------



## BellaBlu

ps- sorry about the video, but it usually makes me smile when I hear it. :flower: i'm a nerd. lol


Hahaha ness got you to smile tho didnt it! :lol:


----------



## Minimin

Tryingforbaby2- I think we can get carried away with stopping our normal lives but at the back of my head I still have the thought "it could have been this..." So rather than feel crap I think I will err on the side of caution for somethings. I guess there is regular Yoga which can be done and I can take the hot classes later on. 
I get some stuff both inside and outside- I think that is inevitable with what depositing inside. I did read somewhere that you could deposit in the cup and insert. I havent really tried it so would be interested to see what other ladies say...
Dont worry about DH and inserting it- they get used to it eventually :shy:

Ness- Baxters ROCK! I had some of the cream of mushroom soup in a Sunday lunch dish and it was YUM!!Can you get some gluten free bread? I know that most supermarkets do pasta's that are gluten free??? :shrug:

Bella I probably wont ttc but will definitely be on here to chat to you ladies. It is not always a ttc chat we have and I love all the general stuff we talk about!

hmmm... like No:2's LMAO!

So I'm feeling tired again- post lunch nap?


----------



## Minimin

BellaBlu said:


> Hey Julie- No hun alot of women have done the "right into the cup" thing.. I dont think it will hurt. The only reason I wouldn't personally do that is because when they ejac. it kinda "shoots" so it makes me feel better that some of them are gettin' shot straight in! :lol:

I agree with Bella- though cervical contractions (from orgasming) can also help pull sperm up so make sure you get them in even though the sperm is deposited in the cup:thumbup:


----------



## Helly

Bloody hell, I go off to do a bit of AF sulking and it takes me forever to catch up :D

Hi Ladies xxx


----------



## BellaBlu

Hey helly darling :hugs: How are you doing sweetie? :D Did you see what you missed?!


----------



## Nessicle

Minimin said:


> Tryingforbaby2- I think we can get carried away with stopping our normal lives but at the back of my head I still have the thought "it could have been this..." So rather than feel crap I think I will err on the side of caution for somethings. I guess there is regular Yoga which can be done and I can take the hot classes later on.
> I get some stuff both inside and outside- I think that is inevitable with what depositing inside. I did read somewhere that you could deposit in the cup and insert. I havent really tried it so would be interested to see what other ladies say...
> Dont worry about DH and inserting it- they get used to it eventually :shy:
> 
> Ness- Baxters ROCK! I had some of the cream of mushroom soup in a Sunday lunch dish and it was YUM!!Can you get some gluten free bread? I know that most supermarkets do pasta's that are gluten free??? :shrug:
> 
> Bella I probably wont ttc but will definitely be on here to chat to you ladies. It is not always a ttc chat we have and I love all the general stuff we talk about!
> 
> hmmm... like No:2's LMAO!
> 
> So I'm feeling tired again- post lunch nap?

yep you can get gluten free bread but unfortunately I can't really get it in the city centre! Just waiting for my prescription items to come in from Juvela (a prescription gluten free brand) and then I will have some bread :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

Helly said:


> Bloody hell, I go off to do a bit of AF sulking and it takes me forever to catch up :D
> 
> Hi Ladies xxx

hi dawwwlin!!! xxx


----------



## Kita

:wave: Hi everyone! 

2 days and 50 pages later, I can finally say hi lol!

I hope everyone is doing well today!!!

Well AF came for me last night at 16dpo.. She came last cycle at 13dpo.. so now I have no idea what to think of my LP! Any ideas?! Either way, Im not upset about it too much. I think I will try to work out this cycle (aka walk more) but first I need to buy a scale to know where I am starting! ha..

Good Luck everyone and have a great day!!


----------



## BellaBlu

Hey Kita honey! Sorry the witch got you. That's crazy about the LP though , I'm not sure :shrug: sorry i can't be of more help!

:flower: Good luck to you too!


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Kita welcome!! 

sorry I can't help but a lot of people are AWOL this afternoon so sure someone will have some helpful tips or ideas x


----------



## Kita

:hugs: Thanks!


----------



## IceFire

A bit of late Good Morning softcups ladies!! 

Sorry I am so late today--had to attack DH when he got home from work this morning :haha: I am on CD 12 so :sex: is in full swing! Used my first softcup this morning and was surprised at how easy it was to get in and equally surprised that there was little to no leakage! :happydance::happydance: Go :spermy: !!!

Bella--My name is Allie and actually my DH is Thai. Hard to tell from that little picture. I dearly hope our children get his coloring as I am about as white as it gets! I can't even tan very well...I just burn, peel, and then get white again:haha:

Yomo: :test: girlie I can't wait any longer!! I am sooo super excited for you! After almost 4 years no one deserves that :bfp: more than you! Got everything crossed for you (except my legs):haha:

Ness: Pleeeeaaase don't be feeling negative!! You have a great chance this month! I know what you mean about feeling vaguely disappointed....I already am starting to feel that way and I haven't even OV'd yet....I guess after 14 cycles I don't want to get my hopes up too much:wacko:

Eve, you and Saraya have fun today!!!

Hope the rest of you ladies are having a great day!


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Allie!! I know I shouldnt be feeling disappointed, I suppose I just subconsciously don't want to get my hopes up just in case! Bless my OH, Mark, he said he didnt want to see me upset if AF comes again awww!!

Your OH has lovely skin colouring! I've always wanted a little girl with olive skin and blue eyes to grow up to look like Martha from Home and Away (you can google her she's stunning!!) but me and OH are both pale with blue eyes lol so that ain't gonna happen!


----------



## Minimin

Hello ladies,

Hey Alli- good luck catching that eggy!! Hope you are aspiring to our Ness' level! :winkwink:

Just had a nap for about an hour and half. Could sleep tons more but forced myself to get up as I had to sort the work men a cuppa out. I cant believe I slept yesterday afternoon too.. ohhh is this a symtpom at 5dpo:shock::shrug:

So much for me not SS in the 2WW :oops:


----------



## BellaBlu

I've got heartburn and im exhausted and my stomach hurts, so i probaby won't be on tonight. Have a good one girls. :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

BellaBlu said:


> I've got heartburn and im exhausted and my stomach hurts, so i probaby won't be on tonight. Have a good one girls. :hugs:

heartburn is a sign of pregnancy.....


----------



## Minimin

:hugs: Bella. Hope you get some rest and recooperate.


----------



## Nessicle

Minimin said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Hey Alli- good luck catching that eggy!! Hope you are aspiring to our Ness' level! :winkwink:
> 
> Just had a nap for about an hour and half. Could sleep tons more but forced myself to get up as I had to sort the work men a cuppa out. I cant believe I slept yesterday afternoon too.. ohhh is this a symtpom at 5dpo:shock::shrug:
> 
> So much for me not SS in the 2WW :oops:

ha ha ha I'm flattered I'm being aspired to :rofl:

lol I said I wouldnt symptom spot but here I am at 4dpo...

-occasional stabbing pains through boobs, they also feel full and 'hot' sometimes
-really really tired
-stuffy nose, cold-like symptoms (ie under the weather)
-CM that's creamy but fluidy almost like skimmed milk in colour.


----------



## IceFire

Sorry you feel poorly Bella---get some good :sleep:

Minimin--Ness is my inspiration!! :rofl: Although I don't believe I have enough energy to keep up with her and her OH though I don't think my DH would mind if we tried:haha:

Ness--Your little ones will have beautiful blue eyes! I too always wanted little olive-skinned children with blue eyes, but DH's eyes are very dark brown and I'm pretty sure that dark hair/eyes are genetically dominant so I doubt they'll have blue or green eyes. 

Well I'm off to catch up on all the errands that didn't get done while I was ill this weekend....see you all a little later in the day!!

Love and :dust: to all!


----------



## Nessicle

Allie :rofl: my OH sure had some stamina over the last two weeks lol bless him, I'm gonna bake for him at the weekend he likes me being a proper little fifties wifey :haha:

True they will have blue eyes so I'm grateful of that! OH has brown hair but it goes really blonde in the sun and he tans really well. I burn and have fair hair so hoping bubba will take after him! 

See you soon Allie have a good afternoon! xx


----------



## schnoodle

lounds like your OH has more stamina than mine Ness!


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha he said to me on yesterday "can we have a rest tonight please?" bless him! I also promised him lots of special trouser kisses if he fertilised me.....


----------



## schnoodle

haha! oh ness you make me giggle!


----------



## BellaBlu

what in the world is trouser kisses, do I ever want to know? lol

DH went bowling. :thumbup: its been a long time since I've had the house to myself at night time so I am just soaking it in. Wasn't gonna sit at the computer but what else am I gonna do? Ness, I don't think I'd have heartburn this early if I was pregnant. Would be nice, but I must've just ate something that didn't agree with me cuz 6/7 dpo is pretty early for that isn't it? Either way, its not going away. :( It's more annoying than anything and I keep cramping up like I have to go to bathroom then it stops. It's aggravating. So now I'm just gonna look at baby clothes, and cribs and such online to pass the time :flower:


----------



## BellaBlu

AND I don't have to cook supper tonight! :wohoo:


----------



## Minimin

Nessicle said:


> ha ha ha he said to me on yesterday "can we have a rest tonight please?" bless him! I also promised him lots of special trouser kisses if he fertilised me.....

You make me chuckle!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## yomo

Hi Ladies, Done another test as soon as I got in another internet cheapie and nothing?? I am really worried now x


----------



## babyloulou

Trouser Kisses!!! Oh my god!! That is the funniest thing I have heard in a long time! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## BellaBlu

Yomo honey, It's later in the day so your urine is probably more diluted. Don't panic yet.. try again in the morning. And if you see a line then run out and get an FRER or CB or something :)


----------



## BellaBlu

Okay, on a serious note.. Have you girls ever heard "I'm Yours" by Jason Mraz?

If you have then you will probably love this.. I think it's adorable. :flower: That little boy is cute as heck! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErMWX--UJZ4&feature=player_embedded

And WHAT are trouser kisses? Is that like... a blowjob? lol. :dohh: I dont know. Its probably something completely different and I'm gonna feel like an idiot!


----------



## Nessicle

hahahahaha Bella yes you got it - just put in a er shall we say more polite way :rofl:

Yomo I agree with Bella - test again in the morning, it's early days so it may be that your urine is diluted too much tonight! Dont panic darling :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

I had a shitty day.

Yomo - like Bella said, way more diluted that's why you should use FMU. I am major praying for you tonight, you so deserve it!! I'm so excited to hear what happens tomorrow.

Kita - looking at your chart and the fact you said last month your LP was only 13 days I would guess you might have had a chemical - given you had that amazing 2nd temp rise which is due to progesterone? It's just a suggestion though. I'm sorry the witch came, you'll have to put up with me this cycle!!

Bella - poor you with the heartburn <3 Good to hear you're enjoying the free house though!

Ness - your BD is totally something to aspire to! I know what you mean about feeling disappointed, been there, I was like that last cycle. We're here regardless what happens though, remember that.

Evening everyone else


----------



## Aaisrie

Bella that wee boy is so funny. I love how good he is on the guitar but doesn't know the words lol
Oh and Saraya wasn't outta control like that, just because she's so active you can't leave her alone or she would wreck the place lol


----------



## Nessicle

Aaisrie said:


> I had a shitty day.
> 
> Yomo - like Bella said, way more diluted that's why you should use FMU. I am major praying for you tonight, you so deserve it!! I'm so excited to hear what happens tomorrow.
> 
> Kita - looking at your chart and the fact you said last month your LP was only 13 days I would guess you might have had a chemical - given you had that amazing 2nd temp rise which is due to progesterone? It's just a suggestion though. I'm sorry the witch came, you'll have to put up with me this cycle!!
> 
> Bella - poor you with the heartburn <3 Good to hear you're enjoying the free house though!
> 
> Ness - your BD is totally something to aspire to! I know what you mean about feeling disappointed, been there, I was like that last cycle. We're here regardless what happens though, remember that.
> 
> Evening everyone else

aww thank you honey - and the same applies to you we're all here :hugs:

why did you have a crappy day hun?


----------



## BellaBlu

Lol :flower: It is pretty cute. Thanks hun.. I'm enjoying it. I made myself what I wanted from supper instead of what HE wanted. That was nice :) Why was your day shitty?


----------



## Aaisrie

Eugh - one word. Chris. Actually two words. Chris. Asshole.


----------



## BellaBlu

lol. Made good use of that second word ;) Sorry hun. Men are shitty sometimes. 

:hugs: Hope he straightens up.


----------



## Nessicle

Eve - say no more darling, men are assholes sometimes! Actually make that most of the time...


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea he was supposed to have straightened up, hence me going down there today. Fat chance. He fed Saraya, didn't play with her, nothing. Then he slept on the sofa... he spent no time with me (other than running down to the shops because he needed cigs).


----------



## babyloulou

I have weird ovary and cervix pains now! I hate clomid cos it gives you so many weird side effects that you can't distinguish between symptoms and side effects! :-(


----------



## Minimin

Bella- same boat. DH is out watching Avtar with work mates. I couldnt be bothered to socialise with his work :yawn: mates so stayed in- made my own tea-cleaned- and chilling on the couch by 7.30. normally still waiting for his sorry ass to come home at this time. 
Only wish I wasnt on the 2ww otherwise I would open up a cracking bottle of wine and asking you over to share :shrug:
Did you find anything nice on your online search?

Eve- Hope Chris sorts his crap out. Seems like a trail of OH are being total DICKS this week! Just waiting for mine to annoy me :shrug;

So what did you make for dinner Bella?

Yomo- you should wait to test again tomorrow. And if possible use a reliable brand. IC are notorious for being unreliable. Well so I have heard. Not used one and got a postive- only :bfn:


So other than tiredness- I cant stop eating. I have eaten enough for two days worth today.. and even after a big tea- I could eat more.. urrgghh. I had this last cycle too so not looking hopeful.

What you ladies up to tonight? Anything good on the box?


----------



## tryforbaby2

Thanks Ladies for the advice!
Sabrina, I still think I may try the depositing of 'him' to 'cup', but who know's we'll see. Trust me after 9 years of me and DH, I can most definitely aim part a to SC and not lose a drop! We used the pull out method all these years, so thats what we are used to! (TMI :blush:)
Ok Ok now i am giving it all away, now I must be a part of this group. No shame anymore! Ha :)

My cervix is hard, not too high and very open today at CD15, opk's not positive yet but almost there. I'm due to O around CD17/CD18. My CM is so crazy I have been soaked yesterday and today and I mean SOAKED! I had to change my panties already today. :blush:

And back to the skin tone/eye/hair color etc topic: My in-laws both have brown hair and brown eyes, their first born daughter was born with bright blonde hair and blue eyes!!! And my DH has dark brown (golden) thick hair and brown eyes, olive skin, I have very thin dark blonde/light brown (ashy) hair, blue eyes and olive skin, and our dd has/had curly light golden brown hair, blue eyes which are now 100% green, paper thin hair that is now straight and olive skin. It doesn't matter what you have your dd/ds could like your mom, his dad, your 2nd cousin, etc etc. You never know!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Min - OH is watching England game ugh! Off for a warm bath and climb in to bed to watch Sex and the City boxset :thumbup:


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm watching UK Border Force 2 atm, thinking about whether I can be bothered getting something to eat


----------



## KimmyB

My DH is also watching the footy, booorrriiinnng! So I'm off to bed to watch Twilight (for the millionth time...I <3 Edward! - Yes I'm a geek :blush:)


----------



## yomo

BellaBlu said:


> Yomo honey, It's later in the day so your urine is probably more diluted. Don't panic yet.. try again in the morning. And if you see a line then run out and get an FRER or CB or something :)

Thanks babes, got a pain in one side and my back is hurting plus my temp is still up so surely it's all good! x


----------



## IceFire

Whew--back from running errands and I am tired!! 

Eve--sorry Chris is being a butthead. Men are soo good at that!!!:growlmad: They also don't like to clean up around the house. :growlmad:

Bella--enjoy having the house to yourself! I enjoy the few nights I get to have the house to myself and don't have to do laundry or clean! 

Yomo--I agree with the other girls. Test tomorrow morning with another test. Your HCG probably isn't high enough to show up in afternoon urine yet.

Ness--enjoy your hot bath! 

Well I think I am going to go take an afternoon nap before making dinner for the family tonight. 

See you later everyone!:flower:


----------



## Aaisrie

Has anyone seen Helly or have I just missed her posts?

I'm watching the footy lol Not that it's worth watching considering we're 1 nil down.


----------



## Aaisrie

I spoke too soon! We scored RIGHT as I posted that!!


----------



## Minimin

Kimmy and Ness- If DH was home thats what he would be watching too- which is why I am glad he is out! Now tucked up in bed- surf the net- chat to my bandb girls and then Desperate housewives if my eyes stay open long enough. I am not feeling too awake even though I had an hour and half nap :shock:

Yomo- try not to worry and get a good nights sleep. Temps at this time are not something I know much about- I hope tomorrow mornings one is high for you! Fxd

Love SatC Ness- I think I have seen every episode like 100 times. Kimmy- like Edward- not too keen on the movie- but have the book so waiting to get into that once I finish my 300 books I have on the go at the moment :shy:

Eve- hope you managed to get some tea in.. I had a Linda McCartney oven pie and roasties.. and I ate the whole lot :shy:


----------



## Minimin

Aaisrie said:


> I spoke too soon! We scored RIGHT as I posted that!!

Your our lucky charm- do it again!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea Rooney just missed... by like an inch... stupid monkey face

Yomo your temps looking great!


----------



## Nessicle

Minimin said:


> Kimmy and Ness- If DH was home thats what he would be watching too- which is why I am glad he is out! Now tucked up in bed- surf the net- chat to my bandb girls and then Desperate housewives if my eyes stay open long enough. I am not feeling too awake even though I had an hour and half nap :shock:
> 
> Yomo- try not to worry and get a good nights sleep. Temps at this time are not something I know much about- I hope tomorrow mornings one is high for you! Fxd
> 
> Love SatC Ness- I think I have seen every episode like 100 times. Kimmy- like Edward- not too keen on the movie- but have the book so waiting to get into that once I finish my 300 books I have on the go at the moment :shy:
> 
> Eve- hope you managed to get some tea in.. I had a Linda McCartney oven pie and roasties.. and I ate the whole lot :shy:

SATC is my fave ever show, I got the box set years ago when I was having bad health problems and I've watched it hundreds of times! I watch an episode every morning when I'm getting ready for work! I never tire of it!

As for Twilight I read all the books last year and I loved them, at the time I loved the movie but I think I outgrew my obsession not long after I'd finished the books! 

Didn't rate New Moon though as a film!


----------



## BellaBlu

Eve- ahh that explains things! DH is kissing ass tonight, cuz I haven't been talking much. I like it ;) lol... :hugs: But honestly Chris needs to quit being a shit. What's his deal?

Minimin- I would love to come over for a glass of wine! Especially if we lived in the same country and it wasn't during the 2WW lol. I wish I was just filthy rich, that way I could catch a flight to anywhere anytime. ;) I had Garlic butter fish fillets with lemon, Spinach and a baked potato with sour cream. Yumm.

Julie- :rofl: Oh my, I seriously lol'd at that one. Yes this thread strips you of shame, it's always just real talk in here. It's refreshing! Sounds like your CM will be perfectly obedient to do the job though. :yipee: Enjoy yourself with the babymakin' :D And I ALWAYS wonder what our baby will look like for that reason! Its constantly on my mind. :) I can't wait to meet our peanut and I haven't even conceived him/her yet!

Kimmie- Enjoy Twilight! I read the books before they were "cool" lol.. And I adored them. The movies have got nothing on the books! ;)

Yomo- No problem hun.. I can imagine the day you get your BFP is full of so many emotions, the LAST one you need to experience is worry. Just chillax, take one in the morning.. and post a pic of your BFP for us :hugs:

Allie- Did I mention my daughters name is going to be ellie? I love that name! We heard it on a TV show awhile back and it just stuck with us both.. so we decided that'll be the one for peanut if its a girl! Yeah the house to yourself is always enjoyable. Have a good nap hun. :friends:

Eve- Yeah hun, Helly was in here earlier today ;)

Oh & I honestly think if I conceived this month it was due to the amazing sex we had that one night. Lol.. We went ALL out.. He tied me up and everything! Ooolala. ;) How's that for TMI? But I solemly swear if this isn't the month then I'm checking into a TTC addiction clinic.. or at least quitting. Cuz I've had feelings in my tummy/pelvis today that i've never experienced in my life. Along with other stuff. My brain is either being pathetically cruel or this will be the month. I'm sticking with this will be the month! *crosses fingers really really hard*


----------



## Aaisrie

Woohoo another goal!


----------



## Aaisrie

B - I'm not even going there with Chris tonight, my brain is melted... totally. How're you feeling?

W00t another goal!! 3 - 1 now!


----------



## BellaBlu

Ahh it's understandable hun. I'm feeling better now than I was earlier.. I've just desperately wanted a nap today and been pretty "blah" .. but my bb's are still so sore I can't even put my arms down to my sides without them hurting. Heartburn all day.. It still isn't gone. It's more annoying than anything. And I'm so bloated I look like I'm 4 months pregnant, even danny noticed. lol. I've just had strange feelings in my tummy and pelvis all day. Not painful, just uncomfortable.
But all in all I feel good as far as knowing at least i have some symptoms, and they're real. I promised myself I wouldn't concentrate so hard this month that my brain would make them up but they're def. here. I'm gonna end up testing soooo early.


----------



## Aaisrie

I really hope it's your time honey, you so so deserve it <3

England won :D


----------



## Minimin

:wohoo: to England! 
Bella- your symptoms sound so promising... and you are still early dpo. I hope this is it for you honey! I cant wait to see how this month pans out for you!
Your dinner sounded lovely too. Hope you had fun evening and rested up.
See ya ladies tomorrow- I'm switching off for the evening.
xxxx:hugs:XXXXXX


----------



## BellaBlu

Morning Ladies ;)

Had to get up early today to babysit unexpectedly - but it's all good. The little girl I've got is a doll :flower: I think it threw my temp way off getting up so much earlier so I'll probably have to discard.. *pouts* .. oh well. There is always tomorrow..

But I'll be on later in the day, hope you all slept well! :flow:


----------



## Aaisrie

Don't discard it, you can adjust 1-2 temps on your chart without it ballsing it up too much - BBT Adjuster Taking it earlier lowers your temp and later raises it!


----------



## BellaBlu

Oh okay! Thanks hun :)


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Morning girls hows we all feeling today? wow the sun is shining here but kian has chicken pox so we eint going anywhere for awhile yet! boo!

on a good note, ive lost 4Ib in 4 days!!! due to being poorly, BUT im glad something good came out of it :rofl:

9Ib to go...and hopefully i should have some Abs for holibobs whoop whoop :happydance:

CD11 for me...omg how hard is it not to pounce on ross, i think if it wasnt for me feeling so crappy i might well have! :wacko:

I eint catched up yet, you ladies cant half natter :rofl:

:kiss:


----------



## Aaisrie

Cath you look so tiny I can't imagine you'd need to lose weight!!


----------



## Helly

Morning!

Going to be on and off sporadically again today, James is sick, this is second day at home, might be chicken pox, looks like im about to join your club M2K!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Still got baby fat on me belly from giving birth 4 month ago...just wanna get rid of summa that then tone it up a bit...i need to do something to keep my mind off jumping on ?Ross :rofl:

hows u hunny?:hugs:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hi helly, i rang the docs to try and get kian in to get it confirmed but they wont allow me (which is understandable because if there are pregnant women in there) so they told me to take him to the chemist and ask the pharmacist to confirm then get him some camomile lotion...i gotta wait for the asda man to deliver my shopping first though!!! i been to poorly to do my shopping so took advantage of the internet :lol:

I like doing my food shoppin gonline its less hassle and takes an hour less :lol:


----------



## Aaisrie

Morning Helly!

Cath -I'm okay, just getting myself totally stressed about Saraya's 1st birthday party on Sunday... I'm not good with people at the best of times especially not in crowds, in my house!


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh I love shopping online, except the last time the bacon they sent me (Tesco) was really fatty and very little meat on it. But it's cheaper too because you don't impulse buy


----------



## Helly

Oh I hope it isnt, dont fancy a week off work.

No spots yet just a high temp and he isnt well, though he has been sick and had runny pooh this morning so now im thinking its not chicken pox its something else.


----------



## Helly

Hi Eve!

Dont worry about Sunday, you will be the perfect hostess, I was stressed out the first year with James but it went great, we even made it a 2 day party!


----------



## Aaisrie

Well Chris and I aren't on good terms, this will be the first time my mum/dad with respective partners will have been together so it's gonna be nightmareish!! LOL

Although I'm looking forward to having a "holiday" at the end of the month, I say "holiday" because Daddy and I are going to Preston for my grandparents surprise 60th Wedding anniversary. So sailing Belfast-Liverpool - exciting!


----------



## Nessicle

Morning girls! 

Oh Helly poor James!! I remember having it when I was 8 it was rubbish!! 

Eve - oooh Saray's birthday be sure to take plenty of pics for us!! 

Bella - morning doll! 

Well 5dpo for me today. FF has put crosshairs on and is showing me as ov'ing on Monday but I don't think that's right, I got a +opk on Saturday and they faded after that Monday there was hardly anything on an opk. Plus as explained I'm a rubbish sleeper so my temps are never going to be accurate! Just going to use it to watch my temps in the 2ww. I'm pretty sure I felt ov on Sunday. 

If I did ov on Monday though have I bd'd enough?? I mean we had sex twice on Sunday and once Monday night but that's it. because I got my positive opk on Saturday morning we had sex more leading up to that and Saturday then twice sunday.

So far as symptoms, bit of cramping today and got some weird stabbing pains in my uterus - not enough to stop me in my tracks or bend over in pain but I noticed them. 

nips are still sore but not as much as just after ov so hopefully that'll stop now. Creamy milky CM not tons but enough to make me feel as though AF has arrived early....which is crazy I know but just feels like that in my knickers!

Other than that, really tired and was in bed for about 9pm sleeping at 9.45pm - I couldnt keep my eyes open! 

Metal mouth yesterday and today but someone posted that folic acid can do that to you so reckoning it's just that (although I didnt notice it this much at the beginning of this cycle) 

xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Helly, kian has had sicknes and diareah just before he had these spots, the whole family has had it ewwww i hate it!!!

eve, thats one thing i dont like, is the meat they pick...i always make sure my meat has minimal fat as possible i hate fat on meat..

Hey ness :wave:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Have you bd enough ness? are you kidding us :rofl: 
i know what you mean though, but remember sperm can live for days! i cant see how you cant be pregnant!....:thumbup:


----------



## Aaisrie

It could be your sleeping that's affected your chart Ness?

Cath - I'm the same about my meat, I HATE fat, eugh... even the thought of it is making me gag...


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: Cat!!! I suppose I'm being silly lol we haven't had sex since Monday night though - too knackered lol! 

Eve yeah I think you're right, that's why I'm not reading into my chart too much as I am a crap sleeper. Main thing is that I have ov'd and that my temps are defo up from beginning of month. That's all I'm gonna read is that my temps stay consistently up. Even though they're not accurate I can at least use them as a guideline!


----------



## Helly

Ah balls sounds like Chicken Pox on the way, though currently he's absolutely fine!


----------



## BellaBlu

You can grocery shop online there? That's awesome :) 

Ness hunnie, you bd'd plenty lol..

Helly and M2k- Sorry your LO's are sick :( Hope they feel better soon. I hate to see kiddo's sick it breaks my heart.

Kaitlyn is bouncing off the walls.. lol. My my.


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Bella darling - this time last month I was noticing so many symptoms, the fact I don't really have any at the moment is making me hopeful! 

Yeah we get our shopping delivered Bella honey cool hey?! it's ideal when the weather is horrible and you can just do it online!


----------



## Aaisrie

I like the fact I don't have to carry a child and an elephants load worth of shopping into the house, trying to unlock the door and not trip over the dog in the process!!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Yes it comes in handy when u cant get out...he's due to bring my shopping between now and 12...yay food :lol:

who are you looking after bella? is she keeping you on your toes hehe!

xXx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

My friend has just txt me sayin her daughter whos 3 this year has told her she can see a ghost :shock: id shit a brick if kian told me he could see a ghost!!!


----------



## KimmyB

Morning girls! How are we all? So I got my Edward fix...I do agree the films aren't a patch on the books!

M2K - Hope your little boy starts to feel better soon, I can remember having chicken pox, eugh!

Ness - I'm also having difficulty with the temping, I keep waking up in the early hours! I've just put in the temps I've got but discarded yesterdays as there was no way that was right! I'm gong to try and stick it out for a month as, like you, I want to see ov and temps in 2ww!

Oh and shopping online is just brilliant!

Hope you all have a nice day :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

yeah kim just not relying on the temps really, cos I know they'll never be accurate, my sleep pattern is horrendous! Some nights I sleep really heavily and then others I wake up about 4am then fall back to sleep for about an hour then the alarm goes off so none of it is accurate. 

I'm sure it's wrong saying I ov'd on Monday though, I'm 99.9% sure I ov'd on Sunday - got my +opk on Saturday CD14 and then they got faint on Sunday and then virtually nothing on the opk on Monday. My body is so regular so I know it well, much better than FF knows me lol though it's handy to keep an eye on temps! x


----------



## Aaisrie

Phew Saraya is down for a nap - normally when she wakens at 8:30, she takes her milk and goes back down for a nap until about 9:30... this morning she woke at 7:50 and decided she wasn't going back to sleep..... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Aaisrie

Ness if you read the help section on FF it tells you that it takes a few cycles to learn YOUR cycle, it learns by experience. You can override the O day if you want.


----------



## Nessicle

yeah I think I will override it - I got the +opk on Saturday - pretty sure it won't have taken 3 days for me to ovulate lol, my cycles are very regular and the same each month i'm very thankful for that!


----------



## Aaisrie

Cath I only just saw your post about the ghost - my niece always talked about Tom who came to visit her and made her feel safe at night when she was scared and the more she talked about him the more we realised it was Patricia's grandfather. One day she told us Tom brought a friend with him called Lily (her grandmother!) we thought it was awesome that they're so closely watching over the kids.


----------



## BellaBlu

That SOUNDS amazing! They basically just tell us "ya better get your shopping done before you're snowed in!" lol. I wonder why they don't do that in America..!

Yes she's keeping me on my toes to say the least, she's a ball of energy! I told her, "Kaitlyn, you're wearing me out!" .. and she says back "No you're wearing ME out!" I'm like ..Say what? ..You're 5! Lol. It's only noon and we've already drawn pictures.. played instruments.. played games.. watched a bit of t.v. and made "music videos" .. holy crap. :dohh: 

its fun though ;)

M2K- WOW! about the ghost, I'd be freaked out as well.. 

Ness- Sorry about the craziness with the O date love. But I'm sure you got plenty in either way. And you're right.. I doubt it would take that long to OV after the + OPK. But who knows!

Eve- Lol. So what time did Saraya finally lay down? :) xx


----------



## Aaisrie

I put her down at 10 because she was getting ratty. She'll probably be awake again soon for lunch - I'm still in my dressing gown, I'm so tired!! I'm looking forward to going to Patricia's tonight so I can bitch about Chris and chill out. Talking to Patricia for 5 mins calms me down and makes me feel better.


----------



## Nessicle

Oooh how spooky with the ghost that's amazing though Eve! It's nice to think they have guardian angels like that!!


----------



## Nessicle

Bella it's ace the shopping delivery - my only gripe is that it's usually some spotty teenager pickimg out the items on your list in the supermarket ready for delivery and they never check the dates of things - so you end up getting yoghurts or bread that goes out of date the day after you have it delivered!


----------



## BellaBlu

Well I hope you have a good time tonight Eve, just chillax and have a good time. :flow:

I agree, amazing! Guardian angels are something else. They say kids can see ghosts like that.. supposably I did as a kiddo (2). I don't remember but I do believe in that type of thing!

I'm tired too Eve :( I hope my temp isn't messed up, I sat up slightly (not fully) as well and it was a different time. So everything that possibly could've went wrong did! I'm just gonna leave it though I suppose.

I cannot believe it's already THURSDAY! Where did this week go? SheesH!


----------



## BellaBlu

oh! and my OPK got darker today. (taking them to curb my POAS addiction) .. but I've got absolutely ZERO symptoms, i feel totally normal *thumbs down*

Ness- I believe it! That would be the only downside I'm sure, but defo convenient otherwise,..I would love that!


----------



## Nessicle

maybe it's a good sign you don't have any symptoms :thumbup: loads of women say that they ss like crazy and ended up with bfn and then the month they have no symptoms they get a bfp!! 

I'm taking my lack of symptoms/signs as a good thing! 

Although a slight bit of cramping this morning since having those sharp pains earlier on! 

Yeah it is pretty cool Bella surprised they don't have it where you are! Do they have it in the US?


----------



## BellaBlu

Sounds good Ness! :) hope the slight cramping is a good sign for you :) yeah i'll hope about the no symptoms.. just not feeling as optimistic today as yesterday. But its all good 

Gotta make lunch. Be back in a bit. 

xx

oh and I think they have something like that in the US but it's only for the elderly... :)


----------



## flubdub

OH
MY
GOSH!!!

I started reading this thread about FIVE days ago, just becasue I wanted to know what Softcups were. From the first page I couldnt stop reading! It has taken me soooo long to get through, and I have been reading it morning, noon and night! I am a total Softcup stalker!!
It has been amazing, and I feel like I know you all really well (and maybe too much of some of you :rofl: )

LAURA: Your story was so fantastic. I knew you were pregnant from the start of the thread by your profile picture, and it was great reading your posts, saying you didnt think you were pregnant etc etc. I just wanted to scream at you "YOU ARE!! YOU ARE!" :rofl:

EVE and BELLE: I too have a Chihuahua!!!! Well, three of them!! Oscar, Lady and Sid! Sid is the naughty one! :dohh:

Honestly, what a great thread! I have laughed so much, and my OH thinks I am mad.

Can I just ask a couple of things? Isnt PreeSeed the only gel to be proven not to kill sperm, AND make them live longer? And the other ones all have a down fall, like it kills a few of them or something?

And Re the "Orgasm after sex to suck the sperm up". I wondered about this too a few weeks ago. I read somewhere that apparently, this used to be considered true, however, in the 50's, a group of scientists decided to test it. They made a "man goo" like liquid, but put dye in it, and put it in the vagina of a group of women. The women all made themselves orgasm, and when they looked at the goo, ot hadnt moved. Also, apprently, the CEREVIX makes the EWCM, but when you orgasm, its the VAGINA that makes that that (for want of a better word) "lube" and this can be quite acidic, and actually have the OPPOSITE effect! :growlmad:
Im not sure if this is all true, as we never are with most of the stuff scientists spout at us, but I know I didnt orgasm when i got pregnant with my two (the first one took 6 months, although i had been :sex: at all the wrong times for the first 5 months, and thought that you O'd just before AF. But the 6th month was the first time I tried properly, no orgasm, got pregnant.
And with my second son, I got pregnant in the first month, again, no orgasm.
Too be honest, it probably doesnt make much if any difference, because if every time a woman orgasmed, it killed all the sperm, I think the human race would have trouble surviving! :rofl:

Anyway, sorry for the long post, got a bit carried away.
What a great thread!! Hope you dont mind if I keep stalking you?? :rofl:

M2K: I hope you dont mind me saying, you are so strong. The "Gone to soon" tribute is heartbreaking. And it is true what you said, "You dont know how strong you are until you have to be."

Ok, will leave you all alone now. Hope you dont mind if I keep Softcup stalking? :rofl:

Keep up the good work guys!!!
Rebecca x


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Rebecca! Thanks for posting! Of course you can keep stalking!! :thumbup: 

x


----------



## Aaisrie

Rebecca there is a documentary - The Human Animal - it was done by..... shit what's his name, the guy with the moustache, like David Attenborough but does people rather than animals.... Anyways he did one about sex and actually videoed when a man/woman orgasm and it shows the cervix sucking up the sperm from the vaginal canal. Very interesting.


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hey flubdub welcome to the madhouse :rofl:

well just got it confirmed, my lil man has the pox, 2 weeks off school how bored he will be!!!

On a brighter note, a man just came to measure the kitchen to get ready to fit a brand spanking new one yooohaaaa :happydance:

i post some boring sh*t dont i :rofl:


----------



## Nessicle

Aaisrie said:


> Rebecca there is a documentary - The Human Animal - it was done by..... shit what's his name, the guy with the moustache, like David Attenborough but does people rather than animals.... Anyways he did one about sex and actually videoed when a man/woman orgasm and it shows the cervix sucking up the sperm from the vaginal canal. Very interesting.

Professor Robert Winston - i watched that years ago too Eve!


----------



## Nessicle

lol m2k you're gonna have a busy two weeks!


----------



## flubdub

Mommy2Kian said:


> Hey flubdub welcome to the madhouse :rofl:
> 
> well just got it confirmed, my lil man has the pox, 2 weeks off school how bored he will be!!!
> 
> On a brighter note, a man just came to measure the kitchen to get ready to fit a brand spanking new one yooohaaaa :happydance:
> 
> i post some boring sh*t dont i :rofl:

Aww, what a shame :nope: My two had it last year at Christmas. It was my eldests 4th birthday too. Plenty of Calpol, Nurofen, and sleep :flower:


----------



## flubdub

Nessicle said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Rebecca there is a documentary - The Human Animal - it was done by..... shit what's his name, the guy with the moustache, like David Attenborough but does people rather than animals.... Anyways he did one about sex and actually videoed when a man/woman orgasm and it shows the cervix sucking up the sperm from the vaginal canal. Very interesting.
> 
> Professor Robert Winston - i watched that years ago too Eve!Click to expand...

:thumbup: Well I consider myself re-taught, and that study was a load of Poo! And :happydance: Yey, more reasons to Orgasm!!! :rofl: As if we need any! :happydance:


----------



## Aaisrie

Thank you Ness!! I was having a mental block - my dad has the videos lol how cool am I! I'm so freakin' tiredddddddddddddd


----------



## Nessicle

you're welcome :flower:


----------



## flubdub

Nessicle said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Rebecca there is a documentary - The Human Animal - it was done by..... shit what's his name, the guy with the moustache, like David Attenborough but does people rather than animals.... Anyways he did one about sex and actually videoed when a man/woman orgasm and it shows the cervix sucking up the sperm from the vaginal canal. Very interesting.
> 
> Professor Robert Winston - i watched that years ago too Eve!Click to expand...

:thumbup: Well I consider myself re-taught (is that a word?haha) and that study I read about - a load of Poo!
:happydance: More reasons to Orgasm then!! :rofl: As if we need any! :happydance:


----------



## Aaisrie

I hope the wee one feels better soon Cath! V exciting about the new kitchen - last week all my friends were laughing at me posting my status on FB about getting a tumble dryer!!! I think I win the boring stakes!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:rofl: eve- it must be a woman thing!!!

hey flubdub the pic of your boys are sooo cute,,, one thing i couldnt wait for when kaden was born was to take the first picture of kian holding his brother :cry:

My dress has just arrives, yano the black n pink one i won off ebay...tried it on and i must say i feel some what...sexy in it :shock: ? is that possible...i eint ever wor a dress, now i feel like a big fat big head :blush: 

can see my love handles through it though so must work on them :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha Cat I can imagine you do look sexy in it!! Can you post a pic?!


----------



## Aaisrie

YEA PIC PIC PIC PIC!!!!

Where's Yomo - I'm dying to know what happened with her test?

Saraya is eating, are you ready for this, 2 kiwi's and 2 babybel lol She LOVES fruit, and would eat it constantly all day. she likes cheese and I had some babybel in my fridge (I hate them, mum bought them for me) so I gave her it chopped up and she is going nuts for it. she's going "MMMMMMMMMMMM" really loudly lol


----------



## KimmyB

Cat yey for the sexy dress! Bet it looks lovely :flower:

Eve + Cat I always get excited about seemingly mundane things, I really can't wait to get a tumble dryer!

:hi: Rebecca, I'm also new here!

AFM I've got my first ever softcup in as I type! DH came home from work at dinner time for a quick sesh :blush: Hope i've got the damn thing in right!


----------



## Aaisrie

I got my tumble dryer last week from my two BIL, they weren't using it much and wanted the extra cash - they only wanted £50!! It's one of the ones that doesn't need a water outflow pipe, it just has a thing you empty that keeps the water in. So I'm thrilled - I did 3 loads of washing in 1 day!! It normally takes 3 days to dry 1 load in my cottage so it's made a HUGE difference to me :D


----------



## KimmyB

I know exactly what you mean Eve! I've told DH once the credit card is paid off I'm having a tumble dryer! I hate hate hate drying washing indoors.


----------



## Mommy2Kian

ok ladies ill get one for you for tomorrow :blush:

eve u live in a cottage? "envy"!!! :flower:

Thanks kim x

Ohh yeh yomo..where are youuuuuuu!!! :test:


----------



## Nessicle

Saraya will get big and strong eating fruit and cheese! I'm a total cheese monster I could eat tons of it - thing is I'm allergic to it (gives me migraines but I can cope with that ha ha) ......

Just sat typing away and I had really weird lightheadedness - not dizzyness, i often get dizziness if I'm hungry etc. Just felt really lightheaded and woozy! 

Also have a mega strong metallic taste - thought it was the water I was drinking lol so asked one of the girls at work to taste it, she said it tasted fine! Still got creamy fluidy CM. 

Had metallic taste and CM last month though so don't want to read in to it but my CM is different to this time last cycle!


----------



## KimmyB

Ok...so I don't know if I had it in right...I couldn't feel it inside but I was just sat here and felt some wet stuff so went to the loo and there had been some leakage. So I though oh well might aswell take it out then! I ppushed down and pulled it out (it came out really easily btw) and there was some "stuff" inside the cup but also some outside of it?? :wacko: Perhaps I didn't put it in right...What do you girls think?


----------



## Nessicle

could just be fluids from around the inside of your vagina?? I felt that every time I put them in, like a damp patch in my underwear for a good few hours after sex


----------



## Aaisrie

Cat yea, I was a total city slicker until I went to stay with Patricia and I totally fell in love with the country and I fell in love with the fact that Saraya would grow up without the same peer pressure etc It's so beautiful waking up surrounded by fields. My landlord (whose house is the only one close to mine, about 30 secs walk up the lane) is a farmer, so the land around me is used for the dairy cows and he also has a livery here so all the horses are in the paddocks too. I have 360 views (aside of course from the small area his house cuts out!) and the best bit is the rent is only £395 a month!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Kimmy I don't know because I've never had leakage with the SC?


----------



## Aaisrie

Ness I love cheese... I just threw a chopped up tomato down for her too LOL


----------



## Nessicle

bloomin heck eve you must scoop every single last drop from your vag after sex :rofl:


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks Ness, perhaps that's it, I also used Conceive plus so perhaps it's that too. Just worried I'm not putting the little (big) blighter in properly so it won't be able to do it's job!!


----------



## Nessicle

Aaisrie said:


> Ness I love cheese... I just threw a chopped up tomato down for her too LOL

oooh can you come feed me please lol


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks Eve, Lol'ing at scooping every drop Ness :rofl:


----------



## Nessicle

KimmyB said:


> Thanks Ness, perhaps that's it, I also used Conceive plus so perhaps it's that too. Just worried I'm not putting the little (big) blighter in properly so it won't be able to do it's job!!

I used conceive+ too hun and I defo noticed more 'wetness' after sex and even having the softcup in


----------



## KimmyB

Righto, I'll stop panicking! I was just all pleased with myself because it went in really easily, got carried away with myself :dohh: atleast I started practising before ov!


----------



## Nessicle

yeah this cycle and last I started using my softcups from about CD10 just to make sure I still had the nack of putting them in properly!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Ohh wow eve hun that sounds beautiful, just what id love to have! and what a bargain price too!!! lucky u sweety :thumbup:

Ohhh i have my beef stew and dumplings cooking in the slow cooker, i have 4 days of eatcing to catch up with and im starvin marvin!!! it smells so lovely *liccks lips*


----------



## Nessicle

just found out that a guy at work's wife is 12 weeks pregnant with their second......:cry:


----------



## KimmyB

:hugs: Ness. It's always a shock when you find out someone's pregnant, I hate that feeling :'( I hope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Kimmy yeah I'm fine - just my heart sunk a bit after hearing it but hey this is my month godammit!!! :D


----------



## KimmyB

Good for you! PMA all the way!


----------



## Minimin

:hugs: Ness- I am sure this is your month!! Keep your chin up!

Eve- all this talk of cheese and tomatoes is making me hungry! Perhaps I should sneak in a sarnie!

M2K- I bet your ravenous!

Easy Spag Bol outta a jar with Garlic bread and salad this evening- cant be arsed to cook!

Kimmy- I am sure you had it in right- the first few times I didnt have much on the outside of the cup and the months I have been using preseed there have been. Sometimes I have trapped air and this pushes more stuff out too- err plus wind :shy: very embarrasing!

Ok- going to hide my face in shame now (aka- make a sarnie!)


----------



## confused27

hey girls hope ur all well :D im due af today and no sign, did a frer this morning and got a very faint line will do another tomoro it came up straight away but hardly has any colour etc and getting nothing on ic's so gonna get some superdrug ones if she doesnt show her face, really hoping this time girls , if i get af im taking a few months off because i really need the break :dust: to all xx


----------



## Minimin

confused27 said:


> hey girls hope ur all well :D im due af today and no sign, did a frer this morning and got a very faint line will do another tomoro it came up straight away but hardly has any colour etc and getting nothing on ic's so gonna get some superdrug ones if she doesnt show her face, really hoping this time girls , if i get af im taking a few months off because i really need the break :dust: to all xx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::wohoo:
ohhh do you have a pic???? 
FRER are very sensitive so I hope this is it. IC are notorious for being dubious so dont pay any attention to those!
Lets see a pic babe:thumbup:


----------



## confused27

hey mini ty lol i will try and get a pic for you i dont know if you will see it mind you as my camera is rubbish but will try anyway xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:happydance: Sounds good confused!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## BellaBlu

Yay confused! That's great honey :) ! Kait just went home! I've got her again tomorrow though, bright and early.. so I won't be on much again tomorrow :( I'll pop in every now and again though. What's everyone up to?


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Ness, dont feel down too much, you'll be anouncing your pregnancy VERRRRY soon :hugs:

Waiting for ross to get back so i can pounce on him..JOKE boo hoo...id never get into that dress if i fell pregnant :lol:... waiting for me aunt bessie dumplings to cook so i can dish up food for me and kian, why do men have to want something totally different...ross wants spanish style wedges, southern chicken with salad and garlic bread :dohh:


the suns still shining here for a change!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hey bella have fun? is she a relative of yours? x


----------



## BellaBlu

Lol M2K! Why do men have to be difficult. *sighs* .. And if you pounce on him and get preggie, I bet you could do a wiggle dance and fit into the dress if you reeeeallly wanted to :D lol, kidding.
I think Danny moved out and didn't tell me :shrug: .. He's coaching wrestling tonight! He was just gone last night for bowling. :wacko: last night was nice.. but Im really starting to wonder about that man. I didn't even know anything of "bowling" or "wrestling" until last night or today! Oh well.. I'm gonna make baked scallops I think.. That part I don't mind!


----------



## BellaBlu

No, she's one of Danny's Co-NCO's daughters.. she's alot of fun though. :) A handful, but fun. I have to get up early again tomorrow though.. that's the only grrr factor. hah


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:growlmad: that must really annoy you bella!

whats baked scallop, is it like a round chip? :flower:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

My last post- i mean being annoyed by dan going bowling and wresteling and not letting you no...not about looking after kaitlyn, incase you think i meant that :lol:

x


----------



## confused27

ive lost it i cant believe its not here oh took the rubbish out before he went to work i will kill him if hes thrown it out, he must have! had a clearblue plus one just did that but just after 2 cups of tea so dont think i'll get anything on it. ahh just wait till he gets home


----------



## confused27

just phoned him and yes he binned it:( his excuse: wait for it.....

I THOUGHT YOU WERE FINISHED WITH IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

told him i'd finish with him he ever done anything like that again, im so annoyed


----------



## Nessicle

Mommy2Kian said:


> Ness, dont feel down too much, you'll be anouncing your pregnancy VERRRRY soon :hugs:
> 
> Waiting for ross to get back so i can pounce on him..JOKE boo hoo...id never get into that dress if i fell pregnant :lol:... waiting for me aunt bessie dumplings to cook so i can dish up food for me and kian, why do men have to want something totally different...ross wants spanish style wedges, southern chicken with salad and garlic bread :dohh:
> 
> 
> the suns still shining here for a change!!! :thumbup:

:wohoo: I hope so!! 

mmmm dumplings I can't have them cos of my coeliac but they sound amazing!!!


----------



## Minimin

confused27 said:


> just phoned him and yes he binned it:( his excuse: wait for it.....
> 
> I THOUGHT YOU WERE FINISHED WITH IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> told him i'd finish with him he ever done anything like that again, im so annoyed

Awwww- Do you have some more for tomorrow- we can wait (albeit on tender hooks!)


----------



## Nessicle

confused27 said:


> just phoned him and yes he binned it:( his excuse: wait for it.....
> 
> I THOUGHT YOU WERE FINISHED WITH IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> told him i'd finish with him he ever done anything like that again, im so annoyed

:rofl:


----------



## confused27

hey mini no just the ic's but need to go to the shop soon so will pick some more up, sorry about that will deffo post a pic tomoro hopefully not a neg one xx


----------



## Minimin

confused27 said:


> hey mini no just the ic's but need to go to the shop soon so will pick some more up, sorry about that will deffo post a pic tomoro hopefully not a neg one xx


Lookin forward to seeing your new one tomorrow!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## flubdub

Aaisrie said:


> Well Chris and I aren't on good terms, this will be the first time my mum/dad with respective partners will have been together so it's gonna be nightmareish!! LOL
> 
> Although I'm looking forward to having a "holiday" at the end of the month, I say "holiday" because Daddy and I are going to Preston for my grandparents surprise 60th Wedding anniversary. So sailing Belfast-Liverpool - exciting!

I live in Preston!!! :happydance:


----------



## BellaBlu

M2k- Yes very annoyed! Lol.. I figured you meant about DH and not kait ;) haha.

Scallops are seafood, little white round things yeah :flower: They're delish! Gonna bake them with butter and cheese probably.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Hiya ladies! I haven't been on here at all yet today either, too busy! The little girl I watch was sent here with no formula whatsoever, I gave her the rest of the baby food I had here for her, I was so annoyed her mom forgot 3 days in a row to bring it! My husband would not let me buy it, he said they had their own kid let them buy it. The only reason he is saying that is because I bought the formula 3 times at almost $30.00 a can and was never refunded the money from them! Grrr! Well she ate what she had in baby food, lets see if her mom remembers the formula tomorrow! Cranky today I know!
Well baja Beach tanning here says you can tan for free today thru the 7th so I will be off to tan in a few. I try to do, what I couldn't do pregnant, now! 
Don't know what to make for dinner?! Hmmmm?

I am CD16 and I have what looks like a positve opk this morning, I am not due to O til the 18, accompanied by cramps in my sides. Normally I get a day or two of very positive lines. It is a little darker than the control line which would indictae pos, but I think tomorrow will get darker and the next day the darkest (at like 10 shades darker than control). I get fab positives. But since I get positives that continue to get DARKER over a few days period when do I actually O? My cervix is still very open but now its very high, so I no its go time but when exactly?

Grrr! CRANKY-NESS I am!

My DH didn't feel like BD last night because he is having a terrible time with work. I hope it gets better today or else I am doomed for this cycle!!! :dohh:

Sabrina, Scallops!!! I love them! Yummy!!! Enjoy!


----------



## Nessicle

where is everyone tonight??!!


----------



## BellaBlu

=] hey nessa luv. I'm here.. just poppin in though. got a call and don't have to babysit again tomorrow.. happy about that since i don't have to mess up my temps. my eyes are heavy tonight. lol..

hope you girls are all doing well. have a wonderful night. tty in the a.m. * :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

aww thanks Bella darling speak to you in the morning xx


----------



## Minimin

Evening ladies! Soz I was off Line this evenin. My sister is over & she's hoggin my laptop so I've retired 2 bed & sending this through my phone :-( lil sistas heh? Sleep tight & ctch u luvvues in the morn xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Night girls xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Has anyone heard from Yomo today, the suspense is killing me!!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Morning beauts!!! :flower:

confused/yomo...have u re-tested??? :test:

ohh i feel myself today first time in nearly a week :wohoo:

hope everyone is ok, ill be out today, going to see my mom, not seen her for a week and im a girl who misses her mom lots if i dont see her enough :lol:


----------



## BellaBlu

Morning hun :flower: !

So glad you're feeling better, ya always feel like a million bucks the day that you finally completely kick an illness. Yay about visiting your mom :) I miss my mother dearly! I'm the same way as you.. very close to both my parents. :thumbup:

VERY anxious to hear from Yomo & Confused?!? The suspense is killing me as well!


----------



## Minimin

Morning ladies!
Glad your feeling better M2k- Mum's are the best! Hope you have a great day together.
I am off to Brighton this afternoon to check out a Yoga studio. I am still debating wheterh to take a class as it is hot Yoga and am not sure how that will effect early pregnancy- anyone have any idea?

Bella- How are you this morning?

Confused and Yomo- dont keep us in suspense!


----------



## BellaBlu

Minimin- Hey honey :) I'm in a freakishly good mood today! A little tired, but happy go lucky none the less. I'm paitently waiting to have a new BFP on our softcup thread.. urgh..How are you? :flow:


----------



## Minimin

:wohoo: to feelin good! 
I am also waiting for some inspiring :bfp: Come on ladies...
I'm not too bad this morning. Not really feeling any symptoms- though did have a weird night- Had a little glass of cider with dinner last night and I think the bubbles played havoc with my tummy- Very windy and very runny movements! All through the night I had gas and then kinda back to normal today. Also past four five nights I have been having ver vivid dreams which I remember upon waking- how weird!

Temps are rising still but I dont have any other symptoms so not holding much hope.
Anything fun planned for you today?


----------



## BellaBlu

Oooo that sounds great! I've been gassy too :blush: for days. It's annoying :) But hopefully its good! Excellent about your temps still rising.. my temps are on the FRITZ so I'm just ignoring them. lol.. My day consists of doing this! Eating.. doing the dishes.. and that's about it :flower: May rent some movies or something tonight but not sure yet!


----------



## Minimin

Your temps are ok babe- they are rising and are higher than the temp you started off with around ovulation! 

Eating and dishes seems to be what I do mostly too- throw in the odd walk to get some milk and other groceries. I will be putting on tons of weight if I am not careful!

Wonder where all the other girls are this morning?


----------



## BellaBlu

Yeah.. I'm not sure minimin! Maybe they're sleeping in :haha: no.. I doubt it. Hey.. what is "tea time" I heard somebody say that the other day. Is that breakfast?

And what is a daft bint? lol.. I think I have a vague idea of what these things are but I'm not sure.. The way their used gives me an idea :) Figured I would ask before I forget!


----------



## BellaBlu

Okay I looked up Daft Bint. . it means "Naive female" right? lol.. ehhh.


----------



## Minimin

:rofl: yeah Daft bint is kinda a nice way of saying a silly/niave woman. Bint is a derrogatory word for a female!

Tea time is two fold- one when you have afternoon tea- around 4 with small sandwiches and cakes. Or up in the North of England they say tea for dinner. eg." going to get some fish and chips for me tea tonight!"

Does that help!?? Hmmm fish and chips! Darn it is only 9.20am!!


----------



## BellaBlu

Oh okay! Yeah that helps alot.. :) Sorry, I feel silly for asking but I was curious lol.

Fish and chips sounds great! it's only 10:20 here.. It feels later than that. I'm hungry! I think I'm going to make some oatmeal or something.

Poor Danny last night.. he wanted to BD so we did and I got sooo nauseous in the middle of it. I felt like I was gonna be sick right in the middle of BD! I made him hurry up.. poor guy. He's such a tool in this anymore. lol :lol: .. But I've also been freeeezing cold for the last few days and everyone is says it's hot. So it seems more like I'm coming down with a bug or something than symptoms. Which is a bummer. . but trying not to get down about it. I always get sick this time of year as the weather gets warmer. *thumbs down*


----------



## Nessicle

Morning girls!

how is everyomne today? 

haven't seen Yomo around for days actually, hope she's ok!!

6dpo for me today, not much to report except having some very vivid dreams like Min, where I remember everything the next day, really crappy nights sleep last night, it's affected my temp - yesterday it was 36.46 and today it was 36.72, was tossing and turning alot up until the alarm went off about 6.30pm. 

Just cried on the phone to OH but don't know whether I'm feeling emotional just cos i'm shattered. He pissed me off - just said I'm off golfing tonight about 7pm, I'm like oh right thanks for letting me know sooner. He said I've only just found out but it turns out actually he'd text his mate about going earlier in the week, he could've at least said something! I said that and he got all defensive and narky so I got upset. we haven't had sex since Monday cos he's been too tired but not tired enough for golfing! 

Just pisses me off how men can be so selfish, he couldve just said earlier in the week "oh have asked Sam if he fancies going golfing on Friday night for an hour or so, just so you know". Is it just me being unreasonable or should you not at least give your OH information about these things...?! Grrrr :growlmad:


----------



## Nessicle

Minimin said:


> :rofl: yeah Daft bint is kinda a nice way of saying a silly/niave woman. Bint is a derrogatory word for a female!
> 
> Tea time is two fold- one when you have afternoon tea- around 4 with small sandwiches and cakes. Or up in the North of England they say tea for dinner. eg." going to get some fish and chips for me tea tonight!"
> 
> Does that help!?? Hmmm fish and chips! Darn it is only 9.20am!!

I could just eat fish and chips!!!


----------



## BellaBlu

Aww Ness. Totally understandable hun. They don't regard feelings enough at all! It wouldn't have been to much to bring it up just so you werent left in the dark about it. :hugs: Good deal about the vivid dreams! Why haven't you been sleeping well? That's a bummer :(


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Bella honey, he was like "oh well I just won't go then" I said stop being silly I'm not telling you that you can't go or can't go out, it's just nice to know what you have planned so I'm not left in the dark about stuff til the last minute! 

I mean it's not like he goes out all the time and I'm thankful he's not that sort of man but you can't just spring it on me when it pleases him! He said he forgot to mention it and he can't remember everything - he's a bloody printer and doesnt have to remember anything! I have to remember things for 25 people on a daily basis and for the cats and for me and Mark!! aarrrghh sorry rant over :flower: 

I don't know why I didnt sleep well hun, not holding out much hope but sleeplessness can be a sign of pregnancy apparently....doubt it for me though, all PMA is out the window today, just feel like crawling under my sheets at home and blocking the day out!!


----------



## BellaBlu

:flow: Vent all you want! I'd be peeved too, especially with you having to remember things for 25 other people.. holy cow. I can barely remember birthdays and phone numbers.. more less that many other people's stuff! :lol:

Nessa-I know how that feeling is.. BUT I can't wrap my head around why you feel that way :flower: In all honest to goodness.. If I had sex as much as you did this time, I'd have already told everyone I'm pregnant! And when they asked "how far along" .. I'd just tell them I'd let them know as soon as the lil' bugger implanted ;) lol.. Smile Honey.. you have a GREAT chance!


----------



## BellaBlu

But to be fair, if you wanted to crawl up under the sheets and block out the day :flow: Go for it girl. We all deserve a day like that sometimes.


----------



## Minimin

I agree with Bella- Men just dont think about anyone but themselves. When DH and I first moved in together, he would go for a "few" pints after work and I would be waiting at home until he rocked in at around 9pm. To him that wasnt late- but to me- who'd been waiting since 6.30 without a phone call was not impressive. Many many arguments and rants later and now he does call- That took 2 years! I also still have to call him up on things like- call when you know what time your home- just so we dont worry- does he? Heck does he?

I am also cold Bella- Had my reflexology yesterday and she normally has warm hands but was cold- thought they would warm up and I would be ok but my feet felt cold all afternoon and last night??? How weird!

Ness- something to make you laugh- you were in my dreams last night! (oerr sounds saucy!) Seriously- we were in some flat and you were talking about Mark- going around the work on some trip. I was trying to build up the guts to get into a swimming pool with a class and my old yoga trainer.. (I am afraid of putting my head under water as I am not a strong swimmer-) how weird is that? Spent most of the night tossing and turning too- weird. I normally like to sleep on the right side but the past few nights it is more on my left side too.

Hope your feeling better Ness. Dont let him stress you out- if he is out tonight- plan a pamper for yourself and enjoy thinking about you and you only!- Get in a nice dinner- for yourself- a bath? movie? book? Mag? Or B and B chat!
:hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

:hugs: bella you lot make me feel so much better!! 

I just don't feel like I'm gonna be pregnant this month. I know it's not the end of the world if I'm not and you all know that dreaded feeling. I actually dont want the 2ww to end cos it means AF can't come then lol

:rofl: about sexing loads I think I'm just picking fights today feeling cranky lol I know it sounds stupid but I always have this thing in my mind that if we don't have sex a few times or more during the week he will find it elsewhere.....I trust him 100% and I know he loves me or he wouldnt want a baby with me and it's totally irrational but you know you read those stories where the woman couldnt have sex or wasnt well etc and didnt feel like it and they get it elsewhere....silly I know!! My own daft insecurities! #


----------



## Nessicle

Min how weird lol!! Probs cos we have been emailing that I was in your dream he he! Funny you should mention about sleeping on left side - I'm a right sided sleeper too and have taken to laying on my left side these last few days.....spooky!! 

you're both right men are totally selfish sometimes! He's off out for his mates birthday 'night out' tomorrow and then tells me well actually football is on so I'll be off out about 3pm!! Oh right see ya then! I might go out to my mum's and spend the evening down there so he can come home to an empty house! 

He said he'll only be gone for an hour tonight but will be back to watch Lost at 9pm. It's not that I dont want him to go out at all just wish he'd be a bit more considerate sometimes! Suppose on the plus side I get to spend an hour on here with ma girls! 

Bella - seriously I forget to organise myself sometimes after sorting this lot here at work...ugh, bring on maternity leave lol 

A big bonus is that I found two FRER's in my knicker draw this morning from last month so I don't have to go and buy any when I test next week!


----------



## laura6914

hello all my gorgeous girlies, 

How are we. Just popping in to say :wave: I havent forgot you just havent been on for a bit as been spending time with the OH. Going to drive up north to see my family tonight first time since xmas i cant wait. :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Hi laura honey!! can't believe you're 8 weeks pregnant already! How's everything going? 

Where you going up north? you coming to my country lol??xxx


----------



## laura6914

Hey hunny. Going quick isnt it. To be honest, its not very enjoyable i just hope things get easier after 12 weeks. 

Well im going to the midlands tonight and tomorrow to see my family and then off to Cheshire on Sunday to see the OHs family and my new little neice. Is that close to you? My geography is awful :haha:

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

he he aww not mega close hun - Im in Yorkshire which is a bit further up :thumbup:

Sorry you're not feeling good I hope it eases up once you get to second tri! I heard a lot of women feel better after 12 weeks so hope it's the same for you chick xx


----------



## laura6914

I hope so. How are you feeling hunny? You had a ding dong with your OH. I think it must be in the air as everyone seems to be having one of those days just lately? 

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Morning girls! Hope we're all well this morning!
Ness - I also live in Yorkshire! And sorry OH is being selfish, sometimes they just don't think!


----------



## Nessicle

Oh yeah he just pissed me off Laura lol - it was something and nothing! We're fine though we didnt really argue it's just men are so selfish and inconsiderate sometimes lol.

Girls I have heartburn today! I've never had it in my life. Had a burning sensation in my throat right down my osoephagus and googled it cos didnt know what it was lol. I've read this can be an early sign......


----------



## Nessicle

KimmyB said:


> Morning girls! Hope we're all well this morning!
> Ness - I also live in Yorkshire! And sorry OH is being selfish, sometimes they just don't think!

Ooh yay!! Hi neighbour!! Whereabouts in Yorkshire? I'm in Leeds 

I think with OH it was just a case of him not thinking even though we women think about them constantly.....lol


----------



## Razcox

Hey all just wanted to share my big news, first month of using softcup with preseed and i got a :bfp: this monring! :happydance: Both :bpf: i have had have been on a cycle where i used preseed everytime we Bded from CD10, the stuff is great!


----------



## KimmyB

Too true Ness! I'm in South Yorkshire, a little village which is part of Rotherham near Sheffield? I went for a job interview in Leeds last year, at Holly House Veterinary Surgery x


----------



## KimmyB

yey congrats Razcox!! :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

Razcox said:


> Hey all just wanted to share my big news, first month of using softcup with preseed and i got a :bfp: this monring! :happydance: Both :bpf: i have had have been on a cycle where i used preseed everytime we Bded from CD10, the stuff is great!

Raz that's fantastic news!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

H&H 9 months to you xx


----------



## laura6914

ah glad you are ok now Ness chick. Your right they are selfish MOST of the time. :rofl:
Oooohhhh. Heartburn...... sounding good! :thumbup:

I posted in the softcups BFP thread Razcox hunny. So pleased for you. Huge congrates. 

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

KimmyB said:


> Too true Ness! I'm in South Yorkshire, a little village which is part of Rotherham near Sheffield? I went for a job interview in Leeds last year, at Holly House Veterinary Surgery x

yeah I've heard of that vets! 

Is that what you do then Kim you're a vet or vet nurse??

My dad lives in Holmes in Rotherham! I was born in Rotherham and lived in Tinsley in Sheffield til I was 7years old.....the less said about that the better though lol


----------



## Nessicle

laura6914 said:


> ah glad you are ok now Ness chick. Your right they are selfish MOST of the time. :rofl:
> Oooohhhh. Heartburn...... sounding good! :thumbup:
> 
> xxx

ha ha bloody men can't live with them, or without them!! 

I swear Laura the only time I've had burning like this was when I was taking lots of medication years ago when I had a laparoscopy! Never had it since! 

I'm starting to believe this could happen.....xxx


----------



## KimmyB

:rofl: Ness!

I was a veterinary nurse until September last year when I decided I needed a carreer change. I loved and hated that job in equal measures but when my health started suffering I knew it was time to move on! So now I work behind a bar til I decide where I'm going to go with my life! I worked at a vets in Sheffield (towards Dore) but don't really know sheff that much. Apart from the wonderful Meadowhall :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

Or Meadow'hell' as I like to call it :thumbup: 

yeah it's defo not worth it if your health is suffering!!


----------



## BellaBlu

Laura- That's super exciting I bet you can't wait! I hope the miserable part eases up, the first bit of pregnancy can be a real pain in the butt aside from the initial excitement I hear. Feel better soon xx :hugs:

Ness- Heartburn!!! I had that the other day too and I've only had it twice in my life! Totally bizarre with all these matching symptoms :happydance: I can't wait till everyone tests .. it's crazy!

Hi Kimmy :) How are you darling? 

I'm SO COLD! I'm honestly thinking about going and snuggling up under the covers just to get warm. It's aggravating. Being cold drains my energy.


----------



## Nessicle

OMG Bella oooh I hope it's our month!! I'm also really cold I'm sat at work with a heater on and ugg boots!


----------



## Aaisrie

Morning ladies!! I won't be around much today, have to go into Belfast to get stuff for the party. I got Saraya's party outfit, just need to get shoes today! I have no idea what I'm wearing though?!


----------



## Razcox

laura6914 said:


> ah glad you are ok now Ness chick. Your right they are selfish MOST of the time. :rofl:
> Oooohhhh. Heartburn...... sounding good! :thumbup:
> 
> I posted in the softcups BFP thread Razcox hunny. So pleased for you. Huge congrates.
> 
> xxx

Thanks hun, i have been on BnB for a while so i lose track of which threads i'm on, plus the mood i am in i feel like shouting it from the rooftops but can cuz its a secret :dohh:

With regards to sympton spotting i really had no clue and the main thing i noticed was drinking more a bit tired and an all consuming desire for cheese!! :laugh2:

Lots of :dust: for everyone, we need some more softcups to move over to 1st tri and the november lot. :hug:


----------



## laura6914

Razcox said:


> laura6914 said:
> 
> 
> ah glad you are ok now Ness chick. Your right they are selfish MOST of the time. :rofl:
> Oooohhhh. Heartburn...... sounding good! :thumbup:
> 
> I posted in the softcups BFP thread Razcox hunny. So pleased for you. Huge congrates.
> 
> xxx
> 
> Thanks hun, i have been on BnB for a while so i lose track of which threads i'm on, plus the mood i am in i feel like shouting it from the rooftops but can cuz its a secret :dohh:
> 
> With regards to sympton spotting i really had no clue and the main thing i noticed was drinking more a bit tired and an all consuming desire for cheese!! :laugh2:
> 
> Lots of :dust: for everyone, we need some more softcups to move over to 1st tri and the november lot. :hug:Click to expand...

oooohhhh the cheese cravings. thats one of mine to. lol cheese on toast. cheese burgers. just cheese. cheese strings. lol.
I couldnt keep it a secret. i think the whole world and his wife knows. lol

Agreed its quiet over in the first tri come on ladies :winkwink:


----------



## Nessicle

Oooh I have a desire for so much cheese I can't get enough of it!! 

Just been to get some pick and mix from the shop and it tastes funny - even my fave choccies Jazzies don't tase right!!


----------



## Aaisrie

I went cheese mad when I was preg with MC, I would buy the packets of sliced and eat it walking round the supermarket!! Lookin like a crazy. With Saraya it was steak and cabbage I craved like mad


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha Eve steak and cabbage lol 

maybe you needed the iron?? 

I seem to have cheese with every meal at the moment!


----------



## tryforbaby2

:yipee: congrats Raz!


----------



## confused27

hey girls congrats razcox happy and healthy 9 months to you :happydance: 

well ladies did the superdrug today and its BFN, AF still not here so will test again tomoro, might go get some more frer in tho i thought superdrug were more sensitive than them, hope your all well girls xxx


----------



## Nessicle

yeah Eve told me the superdrug ones are more sensitive hun hope your bfp is here soon xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hey razcox congrats hun!!! hope u have a happy and healthy 9 months !!! :happydance:

Laura the sun is shinin ghere in the midlands at the moment, still a bit nippy but it makes a change to see some rays!! :D

hello ladies, i havnt forgot to post the pic of the dress i just eint had chance only just got back from me moms :thumbup:

i need to crack on with the housework boooo doncha just hate hoovering, i doo! :dohh:

my ironinng is nearly touching the roof :rofl: i want a maid! :growlmad:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Hey Ladies! I was so curious about sperm dying once it hits air that I did some research to fill my need to knowledge! 

Q: does sperm die when it hits air?
A: Sperm can survive up to several hours if in/on warm enviroment such as on skin. 
(Wow, Imagine that) lol

And some information for us curious softcup users on sperm into the cup before insertion!!!!

CERVICAL CAP / DIAPHRAGM / SOFT CUP

Supplies needed:

Cervical Cap, Diaphragm or Soft Cup 

Collection Cup (Optional) 

Needleless Syringe 

Saline without additives or preservatives (Optional) 

Both the cervical cap and diaphragm are items that you are usually fitted with by a doctor. The Soft Cup is actually a cup that women use to hold their period blood instead of a tampon or pad. You may want to practice insertion before the actual insemination to avoid spilling the semen.

You can either have the donor ejaculate directly in the cap/diaphragm/cup, or into a collection cup. You may need a needleless to get the semen from the collection receptacle to the cap/diaphragm/cup. 

Fold the cap/diaphragm/cup in half so the upper rim in closed enough to hold in the semen. 

Get into a comfortable position for insertion -- standing with leg up on chair/toilet, sitting wide legged on toilet . . . whatever works for you. You can also have your partner insert it, but practice first. 

If you are using a syringe and are concerned about wastage in the syringe, you can use some saline, without additives . . . add some to the syringe, shake it a bit, get the air out, and inject. This is not necessary since there probably won't be enough wastage to be of concern. 

Once the cap/diaphragm/cup is in place, try to have an orgasm. Penetration is OK, but maybe not the best idea . . . As stated above some suggest that using a vibrator for clitoral stimulation produces a bigger, more powerful orgasm. The orgasm helps the cervix dip into the vaginal pool and suck up sperm -- it gets more sperm up there, and may speed sperm travel. It's one of those can't hurt, might help things. 

Leave the cap/diaphragm/cup in place for at least 2-3 hours, but not more than 12. 

Timing is the same as for intercourse -- if possible. The best timing is the day before LH surge (as detected with an ovulation predictor kit), day of LH surge, and next 2-3 days, the last day or two being insurance. If you don't have all those options, the day of the LH surge and the day after are best.

One advantage of this method is that you can move around immediately since the sperm is place next to the cervix and held there. A disadvantage is that you need to be fitted for a cervical cap or diaphragm.

The success rate is the same as with intercourse, perhaps a bit less because there are usually fewer opportunities for insemination and timing may not cover the bases as well.


Now this is what I call informative!!! :)


----------



## KimmyB

Hey Bella! Thanks for the :hi: How you doing hun? Sorry you're feeling cold, have a duvet day! I love those :)

And Ness I also call it Meadowhell, especially on a bloody Saturday :rofl:

Also just wanted to warn everyone...Last cycle I had loads of "symptoms" really though we'd done it. So I did a Superdrug test as I've heard everyone talking about them and I got the worst evap ever!! It had colour and was fat and everything! So next time I'm only using FRER. I know not everyon has the same problems but thought I would just let you lovely ladies know :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Kimmy! I've been pretty lucky so far no evaps at all on any brand if I did get a bfp though with my superdrug I'd try the second one and if that was positive go out and get a cb digi just to confirm - got it all planned :rofl:


----------



## IceFire

Good morning ladies!! 

I wasn't around much yesterday---busy day at work and when I finally got home I was so exhausted I just fell into bed. Looks like I have some catching up to do. 

Hope everyone is having a great Friday!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## KimmyB

Haha that sounds exactly like my plan! Can't wait to crack open that digi...Seeing those words "PREGNANT 1-2 WEEKS" was one of the best moments of my life!!


----------



## Nessicle

aww kimmy hope this beanie finds its way to your lovely padded uterus this time :hugs: 

I never thought I'd hear myself say "lovely padded uterus" :rofl: 

this heartburn is crazy! burping like mad and my throat is burning!


----------



## BellaBlu

if im not pregnant this month I'm giving up...

I HAVE THE WORST HEADACHE OF MY LIFE. :growlmad:

It wont go away-its throbbing! :cry: And I'm dizzy!
a friend just came over and said I look like hell. Seeing as it's only 8 dpo I'm either getting the FLU or I'm pregnant. 

Therefore if I'm not.. I've officially lost it and my body is a hag. So I'll be taking that desired break I've been whining about.. 

For the last week I've done almost nothing but come on here and bitch and moan.. I'm sure you girls are sick of me. I apologize. Most of you know this isn't how I always am :(


----------



## Razcox

Nessicle said:


> aww kimmy hope this beanie finds its way to your lovely padded uterus this time :hugs:
> 
> I never thought I'd hear myself say "lovely padded uterus" :rofl:
> 
> this heartburn is crazy! burping like mad and my throat is burning!

Owww Gas is a good sign too, really keeping everything crossed for you :flower:

I am armed and ready with 2 CB digis to do, on on sunday and one next week to get that 3 + weeks then i can hopefully relax a wee bit. 

Cheese oh CHEESSE!!! I brought a 12 pack of mini baby bells (light ones) and they are all gone now. Trying to come up with an excuse to go to ASDA so i can get more cheese. Last time i got a :bfp: it was malt loaf, which i dont even like, so i guess i needed more fibre!


----------



## IceFire

Ok just got caught up!! 

Ness: Please don't be negative honey!! Your chances are awesome this month!! And you better believe it can happen...don't make me come over there:haha: PMA all the way sweetie!:happydance::happydance: And I know how you feel finding out about a co-worker's pregnancy: a lady I work with is preggo with her 2nd. She went off her birth control in August and told me she was going to get preggo in October. They :sex: three times in October (first month they were trying) and blam! She got her bfp. That's also how she did it with her first one too :cry: Life is very unfair sometimes...

Laura: great to "see" you again! Glad to hear everything is going well--must have been surreal seeing that heartbeat! Sorry you don't feel well but it will get better after 1st tri!

Razcox: :happydance::happydance::happydance: Woohoo another softcups :bfp: !!!! Congratulations to you! 

Ladies I am definitely looking for some more softcups BFPs in the next few weeks...definitely got some good possibilities.

As for me I am now on CD 14....OV time has arrived so :sex: is defo in the plans, although I am still under the weather and now DH is also ill, so I don't know how good our chances really are this month....

I am glad to be back today ladies...missed chatting with you all yesterday!! 

Love and :dust: to all!


----------



## Nessicle

no we're not sick of you! That's what we're here for! 

Flu like symptoms are an early sign Bells!!


----------



## Nessicle

Razcox said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> aww kimmy hope this beanie finds its way to your lovely padded uterus this time :hugs:
> 
> I never thought I'd hear myself say "lovely padded uterus" :rofl:
> 
> this heartburn is crazy! burping like mad and my throat is burning!
> 
> Owww Gas is a good sign too, really keeping everything crossed for you :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks honey!! I've never had heartburn before so I'm feeling a bit more positive!
> 
> Can't wait to see the CB digi's showing your 3+ weeks hun!Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## BellaBlu

:hugs: Thanks Ness.. I just feel like a child right now! I'm soooo whiney. But this last week has been wreaking havoc on my body.. and brain! 

IceFire- Sorry you and your OH are under the weather, but a bit of advice, when you're both not feeling well... "Side entry" sex is the best... Minimal work from either of you! Hope you get plenty of BD in, or enough at least. :hugs:

Raz- I eat babybel on a daily basis.. That and dill pickles, and I'm not even pregnant! That cheese is just a gift from god! Right down to the little red wax coating that you gotta peel off. I love it all. :lol:


----------



## Nessicle

IceFire said:


> Ness: Please don't be negative honey!! Your chances are awesome this month!! And you better believe it can happen...don't make me come over there:haha: PMA all the way sweetie!:happydance::happydance: And I know how you feel finding out about a co-worker's pregnancy: a lady I work with is preggo with her 2nd. She went off her birth control in August and told me she was going to get preggo in October. They :sex: three times in October (first month they were trying) and blam! She got her bfp. That's also how she did it with her first one too :cry: Life is very unfair sometimes...

thanks sweetie!! Your PMA keeps me going :flower: ha ha ha come over and whoop me in to shape lol! 

I'm sick of this 2ww already! I suppose after the weekend it's the 1ww and by wednesday I can start peeing on sticks so that will keep me occupied lol

I think hearing about the work colleagues wife being pregnant again just made me feel a bit down especially after my friends news on Val's day that she was 12 weeks pregnant with third baby - she came of the pill on October, pregnant by November!! first time! I only got AF that day lol 

but I have to be thankful for my fab OH (when he wants to be fab...) and my wonderful family. Whatever else may happen is a bonus! xx


----------



## IceFire

Ness I knew you had that PMA in you!! You are soo right about being thankful for what we ahve and everything just being a bonus. That's the only way I've made it these last 14 months! My DH is the best and our families are soo great! 

Bella are you sure you aren't preggo? Cheese and pickles lol...I will know for sure that I am preggo if I start craving pickles because I absolutely hate them:haha: We are going to have to try that side entry thing...think DH will like it lol...:blush:

Hmm I think I am going to get a pedicure today...we are going to visit DH's family next week so I want to look nice...ok I really just like getting pedicures. The trip to visit the in-laws is just an excuse:winkwink: Sounds like just the kind of relaxation I need on CD 14 when all I can think is SWIM :spermy: SWIM!! :rofl:


----------



## Nessicle

ooh pedicure sounds lovely! I could do with one of those!!


----------



## KimmyB

Haha Ness lovely padded uterus - brilliant! :rofl:

Here's hoping hey :thumbup:


----------



## fluffyblue

hi girls

im trying these this cycle only bought the box of 6 off Amazon (6.99) and must admit they are simple and easy to use.

I usually lose a lot but this seems to keep em in !

Good luck xxx


----------



## IceFire

Welcome fluffyblue! Good luck and lots of sticky :dust: for you! 

Ugh just had huge fight with DH. Must be something in the water with our DHs/OHs these last few days because we almost never fight. Got it all settled now but I am still feeling stressed about it so I think I am going to do some "retail therapy" to go along with my pedicure. Now I am feeling down about my chances this month...bad to be stressed around OV time....:growlmad:


----------



## BellaBlu

Welcome Fluffy! :) Good Luck

IceFire- It MUST! Everyone I know is having problems with the OH/DH's this month.. Maybe its some weird moon phase? lol.. No in all seriousness, Don't stress over it. Although it is an excellent reason to partake in retail therapy. By far the most effective, and less expensive than seeing a shrink ;) Try not to get too worried about the OV thing. Like you all told me.. women get pregnant everyday! After fighting,smoking,drinking,drug using... etc. An arguement with the hubz won't alter your chances if that sperm gets where he's going! Besides.. make up sex? ;) Just kidding. But it could be cuz you're both feeling under the weather.. that always makes everyone grumpy. Hope it gets better. Enjoy your pedi! Might I recommend purse shopping? That's the best retail to hit up when you're blue. Nothin like a new purse! :hugs:


----------



## BellaBlu

Ohhhh AND..

*Important Update:*
I spoke to Yomo today, she's feeling very down on herself right now. That BFP test might have been faulty and she had those hopes ripped to shreds :( All BFN's since then. So she's taking a break from BnB and all the TTC stuff for a few.. Just to take a breather. She said to send her love and best wishes and she'll be back after she's feeling better. But she IS okay, and she wanted everyone to know so nobody worries.


----------



## IceFire

Thanks Bella! I am DEFO doing some purse shopping :smile:
And you're right about the getting pregnant despite doing all the wrong stuff....I am just a super Type-A person and stress about everything. In fact, when I saw my OB/GYN in January she told me she thinks I'm not preggo because of stress (I had a ton of social stress last year but that's finally all settling down...families can be so horrible to each other sometimes :cry:). So I guess I get stressed about stress...I seriously think I should drink more LOL....

Please let Yomo know how sorry I am for her. I understand about being gutted by BFNs..did the :witch: get her? 

Cheering everyone on for a BFP in March!


----------



## BellaBlu

Lol Allie. I know what you mean about being stressed about stress! It reminds me of that movie "His ISSUES have issues" :lol: .. And as for the drinking, A few glasses of Red Wine when you're not in the 2WW never did anything but good! (for your stress at least, plus it makes BD'ing WAY more fun) lol... I'm so awful. I'm only joking.. kind of ;)

I will let Yomo know! :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

thanks for the update Bella, poor Yomo, totally understandable - will drop her an email on facebook! 

well i'm still having heartburn though not as bad as earlier - more just a warm feeling in my throat at the moment.

Bit of lightheadedness and dizzy spells occasionally and having some light cramping this evening! 

No spotting like last month yet thankfully!! 

Allie maybe it's something to do with the moon or summat that our OH's are pissing us all off lol xx


----------



## BellaBlu

OH MY GOSH!

I HAVE to tell you girls this.. This is CRAZY!

Okay here is a little background..

*I was talking to my Mom the other day on the phone and she was telling me she had a dream that she was surrounded by giant snakes.. and she was terrified! She said that in her dream I came strutting up and grabbed the snakes around the throats and managed to get them all away from her. Weird I know.. but I figured it was just a dream... CHECK OUT this email I just got from my mom from facebook!!!*


_"There's a lady named Young that I work with, she's Korean. I was telling her about the dream I told you I had the other day about snakes. Do you remember? Well, after I told her about the dream, she told me that someone in my family is trying to get pregnant and will be pregnant soon..!!! I just about fell over, and said " How would you know that"?  Hang in there k... I believe it to be true ..P>S
She's on my facebook friends list
Love, Mom"_

OMG!


----------



## BellaBlu

I know it's not that big of a deal.. but this lady has no idea who I am or anything about me. And my mom made SUCH a big deal about the dream because it was so vivid and she wanted to understand it. I just find it crazy! And it gives me a newfound sense of hope! My grandmother told me today she "feels" that I will be too!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Wow! What a crazy but very nice dream! Yay! I believe in that stuff!!!


Well girlies, I am now getting funny cramps in my left side, had them on right side yesterday during the day. I am 'period' tired. The tiredness you get the first full blown day of AF where you are tired and can hardly walk!!! When I have alot of time to come on here, everyone is in bed!!! LOL 
Looking forward to see what kind of BD I can get in this weekend with the in laws coming tomorrow morning!!!
Hopefully we will BD tonight or first thing in the morning! The again tomorrow night or sunday early morning (when everyone is sleeping!)....I feel sneaky in my own home! LOL


----------



## IceFire

Good evening everyone! I am home and relaxing after my pedicure and shopping. Both were very enjoyable and very therapeutic :flower:

Bella I totally believe in dreams like that. My DH's grandmother is Thai and every time she dreams about shooting stars, someone is pregnant. Every time she dreams about crows circling in the sky, someone is going to die....creepy but she is ALWAYS right. FX'd for you sweetie! Only a couple of days until you test right??

T4B2--have fun "sneaking" in your BDing this weekend...something about having to do it that way makes it so much more fun! :haha:

Hmmm seems very quiet in here this evening..hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: Icefire - It's probably quiet because it's almost 2am in the UK! I just popped on for a quick catch up and am now off to bed after my shift. Nite hun x


----------



## IceFire

LOL :dohh::dohh: of course! I am such a moron LOL...

Goodnight Softcups ladies!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Wakey wakey rise and shine ladies!!!! :D

wow bella, how awsome, i cant wait till you test :hugs:

icefire glad you enjoyed your pedi and retail therapy:flower:

:wave: enjoy your weekend! xXx :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

morning kids!! 

wow Bella that's so cool! Hope that means good things for you and that bfp is gonna be here soon!! 

Anyone do anything fun last night? Just watched Lost over here and was so exhausted last night couldnt keep my eyes open so went to bed at 10.30.

7dpo today, not much to report, loose BM this morning, tiny bit of heartburn but not enough that it's causing any discomfort! Headache and got a cold feel pants

No spotting so far like last cycle woo hoo other than that nothing!

I still think AF will come bang on time next week :(


----------



## Minimin

Morning ladies-
Loads of pages to read through but have to get some shopping- boring grocery stuff- done and then I can settle down and catch up!
Ness- got your email late last night but wasnt sure whether to post again to your work address... hope you have a good morning hon- rest up and make sure you have lots of hot lemon and honey drinks!
Bella- so good news- am waiting patiently for that :bfp:

Catch you ladies in the afternoon 
xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Min! 

Have access to my emails but to be honest don't check them over the weekend - had enough of work during the week ha ha!

enjoy your grocery shopping chicken xx


----------



## HunnieBee83

Heya ladies! Ok, Im not about to read thru the pages(it's early here!), but how do Soft Cups work? AF is the most inconsistant person I know, and never comes on time! LOL!!! Right now Im taking Chasteberry Supplements. Just curious!!!!



:kiss:Renee:kiss:


----------



## BellaBlu

Morning Sweet*Girls!

9 dpo today ;) gonna test tomorrow and the next day! Don't wanna test today and get my hopes shattered cuz it's way early. I'm praying ! 

Julie- Lol! Get lots of that BD in girl.. You're probably releasing the egg from your left side eh? :D

Allie- That's awesome about your DH's grandma! Tell her she needs to dream about shooting stars to help things along :) That would be cool wouldn't it? I honestly believe that Thai/Chinese/Japanese/Korean people are very very smart and they have all these cool medicines and legends (some of them) that are truly amazing!

Ness- Dizzy is great from yesterday! I'm sorry you have a cold.. :( but alot of women say that they feel that way before they find out! :happydance: FX'd that's the case!

Minimin-M2K-Kimmie ~ :happydance: Thanks girls! I'm excited.. almost TOO excited for not having any solid proof. But I'll take every shred of hope I can get. :hugs:


----------



## BellaBlu

HunnieBee-

Hey doll.. You keep one on the bedstand and put it in right after your partner "finishes" ... they're little cup like things that hold the sperm inside you right against the opening of your cervix.. that way you're getting as many as them swimmin' as possible!


----------



## Nessicle

BellaBlu said:


> Morning Sweet*Girls!
> 
> 9 dpo today ;) gonna test tomorrow and the next day! Don't wanna test today and get my hopes shattered cuz it's way early. I'm praying !
> 
> Julie- Lol! Get lots of that BD in girl.. You're probably releasing the egg from your left side eh? :D
> 
> Allie- That's awesome about your DH's grandma! Tell her she needs to dream about shooting stars to help things along :) That would be cool wouldn't it? I honestly believe that Thai/Chinese/Japanese/Korean people are very very smart and they have all these cool medicines and legends (some of them) that are truly amazing!
> 
> Ness- Dizzy is great from yesterday! I'm sorry you have a cold.. :( but alot of women say that they feel that way before they find out! :happydance: FX'd that's the case!
> 
> Minimin-M2K-Kimmie ~ :happydance: Thanks girls! I'm excited.. almost TOO excited for not having any solid proof. But I'll take every shred of hope I can get. :hugs:

OMG Bella I'm so excited for you! Praying for you honey :hugs: 

Aww thanks hun, I hope that's the case for me! Felt a tiny amount of cramping earlier this morning after I'd posted that i hadn't felt anything, it's weird though it's nothing like AF cramping. 

Feeling a bit sicky this morning now but probs cos I'm under the weather! xx


----------



## HunnieBee83

THX Bella!!! Since I never know when Im ovulating, can I still use them? OR do I HAVE 2 know when Im ovulating?


:kiss:Renee:kiss:


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! Stuck in work today but all the systems are down so i have zip to do! Not feeling too bad today getting the old pull and pinch but i think its just eveything stretching and getting used to the bean. Still every little thing sends me running to the loo to check just in case :dohh: Was so tired last night from about 8pm i was sprawled on the sofa with my eyes 1/2 closed.

How is everyone else feeling this morning? any plans for the weekend? Anyone testing soon? :flower:


----------



## Razcox

HunnieBee83 said:


> THX Bella!!! Since I never know when Im ovulating, can I still use them? OR do I HAVE 2 know when Im ovulating?
> 
> 
> :kiss:Renee:kiss:

If you are not sure when you OV then use them everytime you BD in the middle of you cycle so from CD10 to the week before you think AF is. That was you will be sure to catch it.


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Raz! will be testing from Wednesday 11dpo. 

So far not much as far as symptoms just:-

-twinges and very light cramps in uterus now and then
-toothache 
-feel like I have a cold and have a headache
-heartburn that gets worse as the day goes on
-being a bit oversensitive 
-feeling drained and very tired come 7pm at night!

Not really got any CM, no sore bb's unless I feel them then they feel a bit like I've bruised them for a few minutes. 

But that's it really, feeling pretty sure AF will get me next week!


----------



## BellaBlu

Raz that's awesome honey! :happydance:

Ness- Don't feel bad honey. As I look at it now.. my most "dominant" symptoms would have been before I even implanted. So I'm just hangin' on a prayer right now too.. I feel fine. But I'm just gonna wait and see :shrug: that's all ya can really do!


----------



## Razcox

Nessicle said:


> Hi Raz! will be testing from Wednesday 11dpo.
> 
> So far not much as far as symptoms just:-
> 
> -twinges and very light cramps in uterus now and then
> -toothache
> -feel like I have a cold and have a headache
> -heartburn that gets worse as the day goes on
> -being a bit oversensitive
> -feeling drained and very tired come 7pm at night!
> 
> Not really got any CM, no sore bb's unless I feel them then they feel a bit like I've bruised them for a few minutes.
> 
> But that's it really, feeling pretty sure AF will get me next week!

Those symptoms are looking really good, i think my main one is that i am thirsty a lot which is in turn making me pee a lot, my (.)(.) are sore but they do feel heavy and my bra feels a bit tight. Still eating cheese like its going out of fashion (managed to convince DH to go to ASDA to get me more cheese last night. I think we brought about 5 different types as well as chicken stuffed with cheese for tea tonight :dohh:) 

Will keep my fingers and toes crossed for both you and Bella :flower:


----------



## HunnieBee83

Hey ladies, I ordered the soft cups online, hopefully they work. Im @ the point to where I will try anything, Safe that is!!!! Hope everyone is doing fine.


----------



## schnoodle

i tried my softcups for the first time today for light flowAFand i have to say they are a lot less scary than they look to insert, and i cant feel them at all! heres hoping they work for the spermies too!


----------



## BellaBlu

Where is Eve? She's been MIA!

Eveeeee... where are you?


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: Morning girls! How we all doing? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you Ness and Bells! 

Welcome HunnieBee :flower: I used my first softcup the other day and it was easy to insert etc, sure you'll get on just fine with them! Good luck!

AFM I got my 3rd High this morning on CBFM so hoping I get a Peak in the next coupla days. then I'll officially be in the 2ww, oh my days :dohh:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Thanks Guys for the Good Luck for sneaking around my own house to BD this weekend with visitors. Needless to say I wanted to BD either last night or early this morning before DH went off to work, BUT he was in a pissy mood, came home late last night and up very early this morning. I never get up that early but I forced myself to in the hopes of BD. Well NOT! I am alittle upset right now as this is my peak day, my absolute most fertile day and we have only BD on CD14 and CD16. :cry: Thats it! My cervix is unbelieveably high and open but I am afraid by the time he comes home and BS with his parents who are visiting the egg would have been here and gone! :nope: 
I am trying to keep an open mind, that we will catch it later tonight AND if I don't get a bfp this month (or the next few months), thats ok I didn't want another Holiday baby. I'm just looking for excuses. Well guys I will have my company shortly and really wont be on here at all. Have a Good Weekend!


----------



## IceFire

Good morning ladies! Hope you all are having a good start to the weekend!:flower:

Going to be spending the day resting as much as possible and hopefully getting in some BDing again today. I have had EWCM for the last two days and again today so that eggy should be debuting at any moment, then I will officially begin the dreaded 2WW...ugh I hate that! 

Hang in there Ness! I know what you mean about feeling like AF is going to get you right on time 1 1/2 weeks in advance...I already feel like that and I am right in the middle of OV...:nope:

Bella I can't wait until you start testing, especially since your mom's dream! And I keep hoping DH's grandmother is going to call me and tell me she saw shooting stars in her dreams...

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Allie darling- hope you're having a good day and getting plenty of :sex: in!! xx


----------



## BellaBlu

I want to test now soooo bad. I only got 2 tests though and doubt anything would show up at 9 dpo :shrug:


----------



## Nessicle

hold off til tomorrow hun be strong - only a few hours til bed time and then you will be able to test!xx


----------



## BellaBlu

Okay I will :) I need to be. I've just been in a piss mood again today. I cried 3 times watching coyote ugly and that movie is about sexy dancing... so wtf? lol. I dunno. I'm just gonna hold off and pray!


----------



## Nessicle

I know what you mean bell - i feel really weepy today! OH has gone on a boys night out (starting at 5.30 our time ugh) and I'm on my own and I felt like a little kid trying to hold on to him before he went out ha ha, I'm really needy at the moment and don't know why!

you think I'll be ok to have a small glass of red wine?


----------



## Razcox

BellaBlu said:


> Okay I will :) I need to be. I've just been in a piss mood again today. I cried 3 times watching coyote ugly and that movie is about sexy dancing... so wtf? lol. I dunno. I'm just gonna hold off and pray!

I dunno i get a bit upset in parts of that film too. Like when her dad gets hurt and when the bloke turns the lights off so she will sing . . .

We are watching a film tonight and i think i will stick to a horror to avoid the tears. Dont think i will cry watching Saw V lol


----------



## Razcox

Nessicle said:


> I know what you mean bell - i feel really weepy today! OH has gone on a boys night out (starting at 5.30 our time ugh) and I'm on my own and I felt like a little kid trying to hold on to him before he went out ha ha, I'm really needy at the moment and don't know why!
> 
> you think I'll be ok to have a small glass of red wine?

Enjoy your wine and make the most of girly time, watch the really soppy films that men hate (happy ones though like dirty dancing stay away from the likes of ghost!!)

My DH has lost his job last week (i know great time for a :bfp: or what!!) so has been a good house husband all week. The washing and ironing has been done and tonight i leave work to go home to a clean house and a cup of tea. If we could afford it i could get used to this! :coffee:


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Raz! just didnt know whether to risk it in the 2ww but then I suppose plenty of women have drinks before they even know they're pregnant if they're get pregnant accidentally!

implantation will only just be happening around now anyway if I have conceived so suppose it won't hurt! 

great idea with the girly firm - I might watch Devil Wears Prada or Sex and the City movie :thumbup: 

Come dine with me on Channel 4 at the moment which I love! 

aww bless your DH!! would be ace to get used to having a househusband ha ha


----------



## Minimin

Razcox! Enjoy it! If my DH was at home I would be lucky to get anything to eat or drink when I walk through the door! :( Enjoy Saw V!

Bella- we will keep you company- fear not! I hear you about watching normal tv and getting emotional- I am banning myself! I have to say I have not watched UC! 

Ness- a small one wont hurt- Take it slowly and make it last! I'm here most of the evening- We have 4 weeks of Lost to catch up on- I am ssoooo tired- I am trying not to fall asleep and disrupt my nighttime sleep. DH came in drunk last night- and apart from the noise waking me up- he proceeded to snore, snort, and cackle in his sleep. I eventually pushed him out and he went into the spare room!


----------



## Razcox

Nessicle said:


> thanks Raz! just didnt know whether to risk it in the 2ww but then I suppose plenty of women have drinks before they even know they're pregnant if they're get pregnant accidentally!
> 
> implantation will only just be happening around now anyway if I have conceived so suppose it won't hurt!
> 
> great idea with the girly firm - I might watch Devil Wears Prada or Sex and the City movie :thumbup:
> 
> Come dine with me on Channel 4 at the moment which I love!
> 
> aww bless your DH!! would be ace to get used to having a househusband ha ha


Thanks hun! Also i think its 5 weeks before the baby starts to really share so i dont think one drink tonight will hurt. Besides isnt red wine good for you :)


----------



## Nessicle

Min - awww ha ha yep that'll be my OH in the early hours stumpling in and waking me up grr!!! Last night's Lost was ace!!! I was gutted when it ended!!

Thanks Raz - I never thought of that about baby sharing bloodstream! I think the odd glass or two of red is good for you cos of the antioxidants and iron contained in it!


----------



## Nessicle

Raz just visited your website that's in your signature - is that you in the picture, Rachel??

If so you're a gorgeous girl!!xx


----------



## BellaBlu

Uhm so my husband left before I woke up this morning.. and just got HOME at 7:05 p.m.! He just came in and passed out on the couch. He didn't even bring his cell phone with him. NICE.

:growlmad:


----------



## Nessicle

OMG Bella I bet you're well pissed off!! I would be!! 

OH's are being real assholes this week hey?!!I know mine is lol!

a woman in another thread just said that EWCM is a positive sign for a bfp and seems to be what most get before their bfp.....I haven't had any CM at all is that a bad sign...?


----------



## Minimin

Ness- I am not sure that is for everyone- I have had no CM and then yesterday weird stuff that gushed out a few times. As I was out I didnt check till I got home but it had dried- I checked around wiping and it was all sticky, creamy and like cottage cheese- I think like you mentioned earlier in the week. Also how early do they see this CM?

getting weird AF like cramps :(


----------



## Nessicle

Not sure Min, I've had a little milky fluidy cm around 3-5dpo but only a small bit and nothing to write home about! 

think same dpo as me or around the same anyway. 

Just wondering if anyone has got a bfp and tiny amounts of cm. What about with your bfp's hun?? Did you have the same?


----------



## Nessicle

I had some very very light cramps this morning but nothing since, no twinges nothing! I'm truly deep down thinking that this isnt my month. Although a psychic told my sister that she saw her and a baby in June....that would make me about 12 weeks pregnant when I would start telling people if I caught on this month - we dont know anyone else who would be pregnant at that time and it's too short a time for me to give birth ha ha


----------



## Minimin

^^ I cant remember with the EP as I wasnt monitoring. Just looking over my diary at 10dpo I had creamy and sticky CM (not quite EW but recall it being abundant) but only noticeable after "playing" around with DH- not penetration so I know it was me. :shy:
Then at 12dpo got a faint line on superdrug test with FMU. I noted this as Watery in my CM diary and continued to do so until 17dpo- which I think was around the time I got hcG done and found they were dropping. Hope that didnt confuse you- basically I didnt notice anything until around 12dpo :)


----------



## Minimin

Are your cramps like AF or more like twinges? Thats what I am getting- mostly twinges and then this afternoon more AF like ones- though it could be me needing to go for a No 2 which incidently has become more frequent- TMI sorry :shy:


----------



## Nessicle

thanks for the info about your CM - lol never thought I would ever say anything like that ha ha. One of the other ladies just posted saying that she didnt have sore bb's, no cm and no symptoms and she was late for AF and did a test which was positive. So there's hope for me yet!

I'm only 7dpo so very very early to feel I am out I know!!

Yeah I had twinges for the last 3 days, almost like sharp pains but not like mega painful, just so you notice them....then very very light cramps further up then AF pains if that makes sense? Like AF pains are pretty low down and constant dull aches and through my bum etc but this is really really light, only way I can describe it is like a turning over feeling - which I know isn't happening of course - but like a small movement....??

had a few this morning but nothing since


----------



## bbdreams

I just took a softcup out after bd'ing this morning and there was quite a bit of red blood in it. I just got a +ve opk this morning on cd15 and had a watery brown discharge yesterday. Anyone else experienced this or have any suggestions for what might be going on.


----------



## BellaBlu

Yeah, for sure. This last week.. let me tell you what. Makes me just wanna fall asleep and wake up in a few months when it's warm and I'm not so damn grouchy. lol..

I just devoured a chocolate bar with almonds. That helped, slightly :)


----------



## Nessicle

bbdreams said:


> I just took a softcup out after bd'ing this morning and there was quite a bit of red blood in it. I just got a +ve opk this morning on cd15 and had a watery brown discharge yesterday. Anyone else experienced this or have any suggestions for what might be going on.

not had it happen to me hun but i heard some women can spot around ovulation. Either that or you could have slightly scratched your vagina or cervix when putting the cup in - it's happened to others :flower:


----------



## Minimin

bbdreams- as Ness said- I think you may have irritated your cervix somehow. Did it feel painful inserting or removing your Cup.

Ness- I know what you mean about the twinges. Apparently the fetilised egg can send signals to get the uterus expanding which we feel as tuggings, pulling etc...? :shrug:

I personally have had these both with and without pregnancies-- so I dont know for my case.

As you have not noticed them before I am keeping my fxd!


----------



## schnoodle

i used my softcups for the fist time today, do they make anyone else want to pee more,like when you have a tamponin or didnt i get it in quite right? i couldnt feel it at all when i had inserted it?


----------



## BellaBlu

schnoodle- 
I replied in your other post. How far are you putting it in? and how are you inserting? You may be putting it in wrong, I did a few times and I felt differently but didn't have to pee more.


----------



## Nessicle

Minimin said:


> bbdreams- as Ness said- I think you may have irritated your cervix somehow. Did it feel painful inserting or removing your Cup.
> 
> Ness- I know what you mean about the twinges. Apparently the fetilised egg can send signals to get the uterus expanding which we feel as tuggings, pulling etc...? :shrug:
> 
> I personally have had these both with and without pregnancies-- so I dont know for my case.
> 
> As you have not noticed them before I am keeping my fxd!

thanks Min! I never understand what people mean when they say 'pulling' or 'tugging' -does that mean it feels like someone is actually pulling your utuers? I've only felt the twinges - they're like very minor sharp 'pains' but not actual pain if that makes sense?? 

i have sort of 'twitches' if that makes sense not sure if that's the tugging everyone refers to...??

having 'gentle' dizzy spells at the moment but they're fleeting rather than a few seconds


----------



## Nessicle

schnoodle said:


> i used my softcups for the fist time today, do they make anyone else want to pee more,like when you have a tamponin or didnt i get it in quite right? i couldnt feel it at all when i had inserted it?

yeah I've had that, but I always pee more after sex anyway


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Just wanted to stop in and see how are you lovely ladies are...FX for you Bella hope you get a BFP soon..what wonderful spring gift that would be!!

As for me the only thing I am using this month is the softcups...no opks, no clomid, no metformin. I have a HSG this tuesday and I suspect all will be clear as I have had 2 chemicals in 4 months. BUt want to be sure. God bless all and can't wait to see more BFP!!


----------



## Minimin

Nessicle said:


> Minimin said:
> 
> 
> bbdreams- as Ness said- I think you may have irritated your cervix somehow. Did it feel painful inserting or removing your Cup.
> 
> Ness- I know what you mean about the twinges. Apparently the fetilised egg can send signals to get the uterus expanding which we feel as tuggings, pulling etc...? :shrug:
> 
> I personally have had these both with and without pregnancies-- so I dont know for my case.
> 
> As you have not noticed them before I am keeping my fxd!
> 
> thanks Min! I never understand what people mean when they say 'pulling' or 'tugging' -does that mean it feels like someone is actually pulling your utuers? I've only felt the twinges - they're like very minor sharp 'pains' but not actual pain if that makes sense??
> 
> i have sort of 'twitches' if that makes sense not sure if that's the tugging everyone refers to...??
> 
> having 'gentle' dizzy spells at the moment but they're fleeting rather than a few secondsClick to expand...

I agree- not sure if it is twinges, tugging, cramps or what! I know I never noticed them before- but then prior EP I was not really taking note :( :shrug:
Mild Dizzy spells are good sign too- I had them in Dec- noted it in my diary! :happydance: for your upcoming :bfp: Fxd babe!:hugs:


----------



## BellaBlu

I'm a disgrace to womankind! I couldn't help it. I took a test...
I had to pee and I knew there was one waiting.

And I think I just experienced my first evap ever. It was so faint you could barely see it. So I'm not getting too excited. But.. Wow. I almost peed my pants even SEEING anything other than that one little line. It was so so so so faint. But it was there. I tried to take a pic and it doesn't even show up!

So I'm not even taking it as anything right now.


----------



## Nessicle

[/QUOTE]

I agree- not sure if it is twinges, tugging, cramps or what! I know I never noticed them before- but then prior EP I was not really taking note :( :shrug:
Mild Dizzy spells are good sign too- I had them in Dec- noted it in my diary! :happydance: for your upcoming :bfp: Fxd babe!:hugs:[/QUOTE]

yeah it's diffucult to describe isnt it?! Ooooh well I'm psyched about the dizzy spells then!! Hope that means something for me, god how much is this 2ww dragging! well suppose it's almost the 1WW!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Bella that's awesome..how many dpo are you?? FX its the beginning of your BFP!!:)


----------



## Nessicle

you sure it was an evap Bell???


----------



## BellaBlu

9dpo Reeds! I think so.. it was really thin, not fat like real positives. Like it was one of the outside edges. So Idk! I'm dissapointed in myself. But rather pleased that I experienced SOMETHING there. Even if it is evap. lol

Bring on tomorrow morning! :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

Bells I just tested out of curiosity....either had an evap or a very very very faint bfp.....

idk though, will have to retest and see what happens hey?!


----------



## BellaBlu

Omg! Wow Nessa :D That's awesome girl. Wouldn't be awesome if we all got pregnant around the same time and ended up with the same size bumps. :happydance: YAY babygirl! That's super exciting. Test again in the a.m.! I'm gonna :thumbup: and I figure, if I AM they'll notice at my Pap on monday! Getting a pap smear wont hurt a lil bubs if it's in there right? :shrug:


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Bella I'm so excited for us!! dont want to get my hopes up cos it could be an evap but it had a faint bit of colour and came up within the 5 minute time frame! 

it would be so amazing to be pregnant at the same time comparing bumps!! One of the ladies in another thread things I may have ov'd around CD12 or CD13 based on my charting....which would put me around 9dpo....dont care as long as i see two nice lines soon lol!! 

yep gonna test again first thing!!


----------



## Minimin

Bella and Ness! OMG!!!!!! I am waiting in anticipation for tomorrow morning.
Which brand tests did you girls use?


----------



## Nessicle

Min - just a 10miu IC from Home Health UK or Access Diagnostics I can't remember which one!

maybe an implant dip at 4po on my chart (actually 5dpo) but one of the ladies on the Cyber Chick thread reckons I ov'd on either CD12 or CD13 which would actually put me at 9dpo.....quite frankly I don't care as long as its my bfp lol


----------



## BellaBlu

Minimin- I used Exchange Select (military brand) mid stream test. :)


----------



## IceFire

Sheesh I go away for an afternoon for :sex: and napping and Ness and Bella are working on their :bfp: when I get back! Girls I am sooo excited for you! I can't wait until tomorrow morning! I am keeping everything crossed (except my legs of course :haha:) I think I'm getting in some good BDing...once on CD 10, once on CD 12, once on CD 14 which was yesterday, and once today. Used softcups every time starting with CD 12. Possibly :sex: once more tonight but we are both getting a little tired:haha: Ness, I don't know how you did it! I'm trying hard not to get my hopes up...so tired of getting disappointed month after month:nope:

Hope you ladies are having a great night? Did anyone ever hear from Eve today?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

WOOOHOOO can't wait for the morning!! FX for you Ness and Bell...BFP BFP BFP!
How exciting for you two..bumpbuddies together!!


----------



## babyloulou

Yay Bella and Ness- hope to see you both confirming BFPs in the morning xxx


----------



## Minimin

Bella and Ness- Where are you lovely ladies- Did you test again :test:


----------



## Razcox

Ohh come on Bella and Ness, would be great to have a few more bump buddies! Lets have a bumper crop of Nov softcup babies!

Ness - Thanks for the lovely comments and yes that is me in the photo.

IceFire - Good luck with the BDing :hugs:

AFM well i am up far too early as i needed to pee and then felt to sickly to get back to sleep. Also feel all bunged up like i am getting a cold and have LOTS of CM and i mean lots, like when we had BDed pre softcup LOL sorry maybe a bit TMI there! Anyway after a horid dream where i took another test and it was a :bfn: i had to POAS and i got this:

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/DSC_0129.jpg

Last time it was 1-2 so i dont think my HcG was right from the start, feeling really positive about this little bean now. :happydance:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

WAKE UP bella and ness :rofl: :test:

Hope everyone ok, razcox dont u just love reading the words pregnant! :hugs:

We went cinema last night and watched the crazies, wasnt brilliant but was a nice evening with my fella 

:flower:


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha morning girls!! 

well 8dpo, tested again with FMU and the exact same line came up within the time frame so hoping over the next few days if I am pg the hcg will increase and I will get stronger lines! 

Here is a picture of my test - it is VERY blurry but I can't get any closer with my camera


----------



## schnoodle

omg ness looks good to me!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

can you see it schnoodle?!

this is from this morning- excuse my window ledges they're getting glossed this week and look awful!


----------



## schnoodle

yeah hun v faint, but i def see something!!! xx


----------



## Nessicle

:happydance: :wohoo: :wohoo: OMG I hope this is it.....watch it knowing me it'll just be a whole bad batch of IC's


----------



## BellaBlu

:wohoo: Ness! I see something on yours! :yipee: 

Fortunately I didn't get my hopes too high on that evap last night.. cuz it must have indeed just been an evap! 10dpo today and - test. So now I'm just waiting to see AF. Ya know whats sad though? It doesn't even bug me. I think I'm getting a bit numb to it all :shrug: ... But in any case. Looks like our Nessa is startin her BFP. :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

BellaBlu said:


> :wohoo: Ness! I see something on yours! :yipee:
> 
> Fortunately I didn't get my hopes too high on that evap last night.. cuz it must have indeed just been an evap! 10dpo today and - test. So now I'm just waiting to see AF. Ya know whats sad though? It doesn't even bug me. I think I'm getting a bit numb to it all :shrug: ... But in any case. Looks like our Nessa is startin her BFP. :thumbup:

:happydance::happydance::happydance: thanks honey!! I don't know whether to believe it just yet though as I'm only 8dpo, if it gets darker then I'll know but just doesnt seem possible to me at the moment! I had a slight temp dip at 5dpo when I was getting those sharp twinges in my uterus....so maybe it's possible, just still don't think i'm gonna see darker a darker line!

Aww :hugs: so sorry you got a negative this morning - there's still hope though bells you're only 10dpo! I have everything cross that you get that :bfp: in fact I feel you may get it around when AF is due! 

I'll pray you get it honey xxx

Have you heard from Eve btw? she's not been on in ages hope she's ok!!


----------



## BellaBlu

No I haven't heard from her I wrote her on Facebook too and she hasn't replied. I'm starting to get worried!


----------



## Nessicle

hmmm strange, I hope she's ok! FX we hear from her soon, I know it was Saraya's birthday so maybe she's been busy with that??


----------



## BellaBlu

Yeah that could be! :thumbup: hopefully she's alright and just busy.


----------



## Nessicle

how you feeling hun? Lets keep our PMA up - I'm feeling pretty sure that my tests don't mean anything so don't be too disheartened that you got a bfn today :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Ness- Looking good- I hope the line gets darker over the coming days!
Bella- your still nowhere near out yet so dont be disheartend!

Lots of CM today- lotiony type that makes me think AF kinda gush?
Been up early backing Cinnamon and Apple muffins and some "thomas the tank engine" ones for my nephew. Am off to my Mum's so wont be abck until around 10 tonight- 
Have agood day girls and I'll catch you later xx


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Min!! 

thank you honey - still too faint for me to believe it could be a bfp though......we shall see over the next few days hey?!

OMG I could just eat some muffins now I'm starving! only had breakfast an hour ago lol


----------



## Nessicle

ok so this is after tests have dried - opk with green handle and blue handle is pg test

it hasnt disappeared or got any lighter or darker


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Omg stuff the window ledges i see a BIF FAT POSITIVE!!! :hugs:

when u due? :wohoo:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Bella sweetheart im sorry you got a neg test :( i hope it is just too early for the hcg to show :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Mommy2Kian said:


> Omg stuff the window ledges i see a BIF FAT POSITIVE!!! :hugs:
> 
> when u due? :wohoo:

:rofl:

OMG i can't believe it I don't feel pregnant how can this be??!!!!

I'll be due 20 November if it is a positive.....


----------



## Minimin

defInitely see the line on your green one & I'm on my iPhone :)
just had a major flare up argument with DH- he's such a lazy arse sometimes! I asked hom to fld the blankets on sofa & get rid of his hot water bottle & he huffed and said 'fir fuck sake Min' well fuck sake him!! He as only watching tv- this led into a full row about hoe he thinks he dies do much for me- like my butt he does- cos he's paying bills- but I'm still getting all food- etc even tho I'm Outta work! Forget that I cook & clean, & lk afta his health cos he's too lazy to worry bout it- Grrrrhhhhhhh I hope this isn't PMS a wee early!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

oh min men are such ass holes sometimes!! All our OH's seem to be such gits this week!! maybe it's man pms time....xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

My due date with kaden was 21st nov :hugs: this time last year i was the happiest girl alive getting a bfp...amazing what a year can do...oh shurrup cat this isnt about you :rofl:...ness just got a :bfp: :happydance:

youll be nearlu due by the time i even open me legs again :rofl:


----------



## Minimin

November 20th!!! Sagitarius right??? Oh Ness I hope this it!! Are you going to wait & test with SD brand using FMU?


----------



## Minimin

Nessicle said:


> oh min men are such ass holes sometimes!! All our OH's seem to be such gits this week!! maybe it's man pms time....xx

Thanks Ness - he doesn't half get o my nerves- I wish I could walk away for a few weeks & see how he likes that!!


----------



## Nessicle

Mommy2Kian said:


> My due date with kaden was 21st nov :hugs: this time last year i was the happiest girl alive getting a bfp...amazing what a year can do...oh shurrup cat this isnt about you :rofl:...ness just got a :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> youll be nearlu due by the time i even open me legs again :rofl:

awww thank you darling!! I still dont think it's a real bfp lol! 

wow honey I bet it feels a lifetime ago what you've been through! :hugs: 

I'll be cheering you on lady!!! :flower:

Min - I have two superdrug tests in my drawer but gonna wait a few more days before testing with one of those! Well my birthday is 3 November and I'm a Scorpio but I'm not really up with the kids on star signs lol and dont know when they change to different signs


----------



## Nessicle

Minimin said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> oh min men are such ass holes sometimes!! All our OH's seem to be such gits this week!! maybe it's man pms time....xx
> 
> Thanks Ness - he doesn't half get o my nerves- I wish I could walk away for a few weeks & see how he likes that!!Click to expand...

I know what you mean hun, see how they manage without their lovely wives/gf's hey?!


----------



## KimmyB

Bleeding hell, I go away for one night and look what I miss!

Ness!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: I really think that is the start of your BFP lady! Yey for you!!

Bella - I hope it's just too early to detect hcg for you and that you get your bfp in a few days :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Too right ness! Wuldbt get a darn thing done!! Think dates change round 22/23rd so actually may also b a Scorpio!! Think your rght to wait- keep load using thehpt @ opks! I soooohope this it babe xx


----------



## Nessicle

KimmyB said:


> Bleeding hell, I go away for one night and look what I miss!
> 
> Ness!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: I really think that is the start of your BFP lady! Yey for you!!
> 
> Bella - I hope it's just too early to detect hcg for you and that you get your bfp in a few days :hugs:

ha ha ha thanks Kimmy!!! I'm i shock, it still feels like I'm not allowed to believe it just yet and I won't until I see stronger lines!! Not telling OH either til I'm absolutely sure!


----------



## Nessicle

Minimin said:


> Too right ness! Wuldbt get a darn thing done!! Think dates change round 22/23rd so actually may also b a Scorpio!! Think your rght to wait- keep load using thehpt @ opks! I soooohope this it babe xx

ha ha my OH lost ability to look after himself after I moved in - I remind him constantly that I'm not his mother lol

not telling Mark til I'm sure, just in case it 'goes away' if you know what I mean! xx


----------



## starcrossed

I hope it sticks for you Nessicle :)

We're about the same stage, so its great to see you getting off the TTC bench hopefully onto the 1st Tri one! :D

:dust: to everyone, esp to those of us in the hideous limbo that is the 2WW! LOL

Delly xxx


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Delly!! I hope this isnt just a fluke - somehow I think it is.....still having light cramps and 'tugging' but don't hurt, think this is a good sign!! eek!


----------



## starcrossed

It's horrible isnt it?

I keep getting sore boobs and cramping and I'm analysing everything to give me a clue LOL :witch: isnt here till 19th so its doing my nut!

Is it a good thing I have cramps and sore boobs? Is it a sign :witch: is on her way! ARGH!!! I'm a rational person but I've become obsessed, like you say every little tug etc.

I have the same 10miu hpts as you have and I have resisted the urge so far! I think I may crack em open at the end of the week!

Fingers crossed for you that it isnt a fluke and when you crack out the big gun HPTs you get a :bfp:

Delly xxx


----------



## BellaBlu

Awww girls. Thank you.. I do too. :) I'm fine, I'm very calm about it. I think that I almost expect a BFN every month anymore, I just don't know if it can happen for me. But that's okay, I'm thankful for all the things I have. It would be silly of me to be angry if it doesn't happen. :thumbup: 

But ness, I think it looks great for you honey. I'm hoping it darkens up each day! That's very exciting sweetie. :hugs:


----------



## Ava Grace

Sorry for the gate crash but could someone explain soft cups to me? xxx


----------



## BellaBlu

You insert them immediately after sex to keep the sperm at the opening of the cervix. That way you're getting the maximum amount of them on their way to the egg.

It's shaped like a cup with a flexible ring. You pinch it flat and insert it pushing toward your lower back. It cups all the sperm where it needs to be.


----------



## Nessicle

it WILL happen Bella I just know it!! I have every faith and I'm gonna pray for you if that's ok??

the time I will believe my bfp is when I see the words PREGNANT on a digi lol


----------



## BellaBlu

Yes :) You can pray for me. I would love that!
I don't blame you, I think I would feel the same way about it. I'd be scared to even aknowledge it was positive I think. lol.

But like I said Ness.. I really feel that this is your month!


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Bells! Will put in some requests with God :) 

yeah I'm pretty scared to acknowledge it really, havent mentioned a thing to OH don't want to get his hopes up just in case!


----------



## Jennifer8

Ness-Congratulations looks like a BFP to me!!!! :happydance:

I still haven't ovulated yet!!! :sex: Everyother day waiting for positive opk now.

Good luck everyone! x


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Jen!!! as i said to the other girls I dare not believe it yet! 

had some lightheadedness today and some really really light cramps but from what I've read this is pretty normal right through to 12 weeks for some women!


----------



## Nessicle

hope ov comes asap for you hun!! x


----------



## BellaBlu

:) Ness. I've got a smile stuck on my face today for you. I'm so anxious!

I've had bad diarrhea today :( sorry for the TMI! But it's a bummer because it makes me think that my "symptoms" may have been a virus or something that my body is getting rid of. 

It's bad :( Like water! WAY tmi! But sheesh!


----------



## starcrossed

((Bella))

I hope your tum feels better soon!! Arrowroot biscuits are good for your symptoms, it settles your tum, also a nip of spirit, spoon of sugar and warm water. (I've had a gastric bypass and get what you have ALOT!)

I find my tum gets really bad as my hormones change :(

Ness-when you going to get out the FRER or CBD? 

Jen-I hope your OPK gives you a + soon, it can change in a matter of hours so hopefully be any moment now!!!


----------



## Nessicle

BellaBlu said:


> :) Ness. I've got a smile stuck on my face today for you. I'm so anxious!
> 
> I've had bad diarrhea today :( sorry for the TMI! But it's a bummer because it makes me think that my "symptoms" may have been a virus or something that my body is getting rid of.
> 
> It's bad :( Like water! WAY tmi! But sheesh!

aww you're a darling!! I feel so happy today but I just dont think it's true lol!

I've just had an upset tummy too, had a baked potato with philadelphia (read on internet it's fine to have cream cheese phew!) but creamy stuff doesnt really agree with me!

Bell you do know that diarrhea can be a symptom??


----------



## BellaBlu

Thank you Starcrossed! I'm going to have to do something I'm miserable :( I appreciate the tips :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

starcrossed said:


> ((Bella))
> 
> I hope your tum feels better soon!! Arrowroot biscuits are good for your symptoms, it settles your tum, also a nip of spirit, spoon of sugar and warm water. (I've had a gastric bypass and get what you have ALOT!)
> 
> I find my tum gets really bad as my hormones change :(
> 
> Ness-when you going to get out the FRER or CBD?
> 
> Jen-I hope your OPK gives you a + soon, it can change in a matter of hours so hopefully be any moment now!!!

have decided to wait til i see darker lines over the next few days and then do my superdrug early tests, if they come up then itll be digi time!!


----------



## Nessicle

BellaBlu said:


> Thank you Starcrossed! I'm going to have to do something I'm miserable :( I appreciate the tips :hugs:

lemonade that has gone flat is good for upset tummy's too - that and arrowroot biscuits!


----------



## BellaBlu

Ness- I read that it's generally only later in pregnancy that you would have it. So :shrug: .. 

I'm sorry you're tummy is giving you the run around too.. Cream cheese is fab! Thankfully you dont have to give that up.. I'd be sad.

and thanks girls :hugs: I've never heard of arrowroot biscuits, but I'll try the lemonade and the sugar w/ warm water!


----------



## IceFire

Good morning ladies!! 

Ness I definitely see a line on that test...looks like an early :bfp: honey!!

Hang in there Bella I know what you mean about expecting a BFN every month now...I am starting to wonder if it can happen for me as well....LTTTC sucks!! Hopefully its just too early! 

Well CD 16 is here and I am having weird twinges on my left lower side this morning so I'm thinking I have OV'd....hope we BD'd enough but with having to take meds with being sick and all I just don't feel really great about this month....ugh I hate this...

Love and lots of :dust: ladies!!


----------



## Nessicle

BellaBlu said:


> Ness- I read that it's generally only later in pregnancy that you would have it. So :shrug: ..
> 
> I'm sorry you're tummy is giving you the run around too.. Cream cheese is fab! Thankfully you dont have to give that up.. I'd be sad.
> 
> and thanks girls :hugs: I've never heard of arrowroot biscuits, but I'll try the lemonade and the sugar w/ warm water!

oh really I didnt know that, :( I'm still holding out hope for you Bella xx

you should be able to get arrowroot biscuits from health food shops :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Allie!! Hope you catch the eggy this cycle!! :dust: to you!!


----------



## IceFire

Thanks Ness!!!

Bella I am sorry you feel crummy today hon. Stomach upset is miserable. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Bella thats what i had last week, it doesnt half nock you about, i lost 4Ib in weight in days just by going to the loo, i was sick also, i hope u feel better soon :hugs:

ness i would have been more surprised if u wernt pregnant with how much sex u had! i think you should go and treat your man for all the effort he put it :rofl:

unfortunatly there is no way ross would sex straight for 10+ days, his "tiggy" just doesnt work under too much pressure :rofl:


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: cat you have a point, my OH worked very hard he he! 

i'm actually dreading testing tomorrow in case there's nothing there!


----------



## Razcox

Hey all again, did anyone else have trouble getting on about 1 hour ago???

Ness - I can see a line and will be keeping my fingers crossed that it gets nice and dark over the next few days. I am sure you are drewing a :bfp: though.

Bella - Sorry your tummy is upset, hope sure feel better soon :hug: Also dont give up yet 10DPO is still very early and i wouldnt test that early as my body doesnt seem to work that quick with the HcG and would prob give a :bfn: even if later its a :bfp:

Icefire - Keep the PMA hun, its a hard slog sometimes this TTC lark but the prize is worth it in the end :hugs: What is it they say like 90 % of people will concieve in an 18 month period?? Sometimes it just takes a little longer to get there, it just means you will appreiate (sp?) it that much more x


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Raz!! hoping it'll get stronger I'm not getting my hopes up til I see it stronger!


----------



## BellaBlu

Thanks a bunch girls :hugs: :friends: I'm feeling alot better now than I was earlier! I hope that 10dpo is too early, that would be amazing. Especially since I've already accepted defeat, it would be a wonderful surprise! I'm just gonna take it one day at a time. :thumbup: That's all ya can do!

Hope you're all doing fabulous today, I'm gonna make supper. Stuffed pork loin I'm thinking.. Mmm Mmmm!


----------



## BellaBlu

Raz- I did! Wouldn't let me on.


----------



## Nessicle

oooh your dinner sounds amazing Bella!!

we're making gluten free lasagne and chips!! yuuurmmmmyyy!!! Don't know what OH is having cos I could eat the lot right now ha ha


----------



## Razcox

Well i am off the diet and to celebrate the :bfp: we are having dominoes pizza :happydance:. Not had take out for two months so its a nice treat


----------



## Nessicle

oooh so jealous Raz!! I can't have pizza cos of my coeliac but before I was diagnosed I had pepperoni passion with a bbq sauce base instead of tomato. O.M.G. it was heaven!!!!


----------



## KimmyB

Foooood! DH and me have just had chinese, yum yum yum!

:hugs: Bella, hope you're feeling better soon.

Ness I can't wait to see tomorrows test! :wohoo:


----------



## IceFire

Thanks for the encouragement Raz...I needed it. 

Bella:cry: I wish I knew what to say besides "keep you chin up". I know that that phrase and the other usuals when TTC (such as "it will happen when its time") get old and extremely irritating very quickly. Hang in there girl it will happen for you!

Ness I can't wait to see the pic of your :bfp: tomorrow!

Hope everyone else is having a great day!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Nessicle said:


> :happydance: :wohoo: :wohoo: OMG I hope this is it.....watch it knowing me it'll just be a whole bad batch of IC's

Ness, I find it hard to believe that you would get a bad batch of tests. I think you got your :bfp:, there is no way you should get all "false" positives!! I, myself, can't tweak well so I do not see a line. BUT I have faith in your BD routine and all the ladies that can see it! Hope to see that line get darker!!! :happydance:

Post more pics up as you POAS!!! :flower:


----------



## mamaxm

hi ladies! i'm back in the game, congrats on all your bfps! went a whole month without worrying about ttc and then AF started yesterday and i was very upset, now i'm back like shaq! hahahaha!
so is anyone using preseed with the softcups? i just ordered some preseed and am excited to use it.


----------



## Razcox

mamaxm said:


> hi ladies! i'm back in the game, congrats on all your bfps! went a whole month without worrying about ttc and then AF started yesterday and i was very upset, now i'm back like shaq! hahahaha!
> so is anyone using preseed with the softcups? i just ordered some preseed and am excited to use it.

I used both this cycle and its worked for us! The other time i got a :bfp: it was with using pre seed as well so i think the stuff is great :happydance:


----------



## mamaxm

GREAT! that makes me happy. did you put the preseed in the cup? or not? i know some girls have. and did you use alot? how much?
i need to know all the details :rofl: i'm starting a whole new pregnancy regimen this cycle complete with PMA.


----------



## Nessicle

KimmyB said:


> Foooood! DH and me have just had chinese, yum yum yum!
> 
> :hugs: Bella, hope you're feeling better soon.
> 
> Ness I can't wait to see tomorrows test! :wohoo:

thanks Kimmy and Allie! just done one now and there's hardly anything there....must be cos there's not much hcg atg the moment anyway and my pee will be realy diluted at this time of day....


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: mamaxm! I'm using soft cups and conceive plus this cycle (i think conceive plus is similar to preseed) and I use a bit on DH during foreplay then put a little in the cup before I put that in. I've heard less is definitely more! Good luck!


----------



## Nessicle

tryforbaby2 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: :wohoo: :wohoo: OMG I hope this is it.....watch it knowing me it'll just be a whole bad batch of IC's
> 
> Ness, I find it hard to believe that you would get a bad batch of tests. I think you got your :bfp:, there is no way you should get all "false" positives!! I, myself, can't tweak well so I do not see a line. BUT I have faith in your BD routine and all the ladies that can see it! Hope to see that line get darker!!! :happydance:
> 
> Post more pics up as you POAS!!! :flower:Click to expand...

thank you tryfor :flower:!! I will poas first thing tomorrow morning, just scared in case there's nothing there lol if you go to the preg test gallery my pics are in there, I updated the pics this afternoon let me know if you see it! 

I promise to post pics as I go along :thumbup:


----------



## KimmyB

Nessa that will be it hun, don't worry! It's so early for you so evening wee will be diluted to buggery! I'm sure tomorrow morning first wee will be much better.


----------



## Nessicle

KimmyB said:


> :hi: mamaxm! I'm using soft cups and conceive plus this cycle (i think conceive plus is similar to preseed) and I use a bit on DH during foreplay then put a little in the cup before I put that in. I've heard less is definitely more! Good luck!

i used conceive+ too - just as a lube for me, glad you said less is more lol I didnt use tons as it's quite watery! it's actually the only lube I've used that hasnt given me thrush! added bonus!


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Kimmy :hugs: I'm a worry wart now ha ha


----------



## tryforbaby2

:flower: Sabrina I hope you feel better, and please keep your chin up!! What I keep thinking in the back of my mind, in case of my lack of a bfp, is the due dates for which they would be born would be near the holidays. I think I just make excuses up so it doesn't as bad, even though it still does. BUT you still have fabulous odds of getting your bfp this cycle. Everyone one of us is different, some will get their bfp at 7dpo and others and 20dpo. My fingers are crossed for you! :hugs:

CD19 for me today, and my cervix is still open I can still put my finger in there, along with my crazy amount of CM still there, yay! I am hoping I can get my DH to BD tonight when he comes home for good measure and maybe a little tomorrow too! :winkwink:


----------



## Razcox

mamaxm said:


> GREAT! that makes me happy. did you put the preseed in the cup? or not? i know some girls have. and did you use alot? how much?
> i need to know all the details :rofl: i'm starting a whole new pregnancy regimen this cycle complete with PMA.

Well i brought the pre sealed little tubes that only had one amount this time. I put that in then we BDed then i put the softcup in. Figured it helped it to all 'mix' together that way what with the movement an all!


----------



## IceFire

Greetings mamaxm!

I am also using preseed with the softcups. This is my first month using them, and I use the preseed as a lube for me (def used too much the first time as it was like a hose sprayed in there :rofl:) Seriously though, less is definitely more! Good luck to you!!


----------



## KimmyB

Nessa I've just read my post about conceive plus back and it just sounds wrong me putting it on DH :haha: But you know what I mean...Makes the hand luvin better for him and then it goes in me anyway! :rofl: I also found it quite runny so only used a little. Oh god, I must officially be part of this group now (I just wrote all that without putting TMI at the end: :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: Kimmy you've settled in to the tmi group quite well!

I know what you mean though :thumbup: I put a bit on me and a bit on OH then he 'inserts' lol I tried to put it the most non-rude way ha ha


----------



## mamaxm

hahaha! it should be here in a few days, i'm excited to try it! didn't use scs this past cycle and really regret it, i love the little guys. bd'ing is way less messy. i've started drinking grapefruit juice everday too, ugh! it's so gross! i hold my nose and force a glass down. and i'm taking a bvitcomplex so i'm hoping maybe this month will be the month. i'm so frustrated with this continuous cycle of hope and effort and then disappointment.


----------



## IceFire

:rofl: Kimmy you've settled in here quite nicely :haha:

mamaxm I also share your frustration!! FX'd that this is our :bfp: month!! 

Ness I can't wait to "see" you in the morning lady!! So excited for you!! 

Bella, Eve, Min, and the rest of the softcups ladies, hope you all had a great weekend! Talk to you ladies in the morning!!

Love and :dust: to everyone!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kita

:wave: Just wanted to say hi and congrats on the possible BFP for ness! Its always so hard to catch up on here for me lol! I think everyone else is on a diff time zone (duh..most of you are overseas)!

I am just waiting to Ov.. twiddling my thumbs and wondering why my temp is rising even though I am still spotting from AF :shrug: 

Softcups are DEFINITELY going to be used this time around for sure! I might even try it with him coming into the SC and inserting it that way...and maybe putting my feet up for gravity to work its magic, that way the spermies will completely bypass the vagina all together.. Ooh and then I can orgasm after to suck em all up! :rofl:

My only thing is, I feel like, if he comes into the SC and THEN I try to insert it, I feel like thats a mess in the making.. Has anyone else tried it without spilling it all over the place? I usually insert the SC while still sitting in bed. 

:dust:


----------



## Minimin

Morning ladies!
Feel like I had lots to catch up on! Ness- I'm waiting on your update!!

10DPO and I am sick of this! I had two small glass' of wine in protest yesterday- of course racked with guilt this morning! I am tired of this cycle of hope, excitement and despair!

I know I shouldnt be giving up hope. On another note I think there were some spots-two light brown ones on my knickers when I came home last night (around midnight). Not quite bright red or proper brown and just two spots.IB?? last time I had this was I think with the EP :( Not sure it is IB but looked weird :shrug:
Kita- not sure about the mess- we always use it after regular bd! 

Better get out of bed and dressed-

Bella, eve, M2K, Ness, Kita and Allie- hope your well this lovely morning


----------



## Minimin

just got a :bfn: on my 10mui IC-urrgghhh what was I thinking?


----------



## BellaBlu

Morning Ladies :flow:

Hope everyone had a great night.. I'm headed back to the doctors today! Going to get violated. I hate Pap Smears :growlmad:

Please pray that everything is okay :thumbup: I'll be on later.

:hugs: to all of you.


----------



## Nessicle

Morning guys!! 

so I poas like I promised....

Zilch. Nothing at all....there was a shadow after the 5 mins time but obviously this was out of the time frame and was just a grey shadow....hardly anything visible on an opk....I don't get it...I knew it was too good to be true!!

I've started cramping today, they're stronger than what i got around 5dpo, perhaps this is implantation for me and the tests I took at the weekend were just flukes after all. Got a headache today and feel so tired and stuffy, think I'm defo getting a cold :(

Oh well, AF is due on Saturday so if she doesnt turn up then I'll test but if she does then on to cycle 3! Will have to pick myself up and dust myself off like everyone else does :flower: 

Min dont beat yourself up, it was just one - I had one at the weekend too. Wish I'd drowned myself in wine now lol..



xx


----------



## Nessicle

Bella good luck darling I hope all goes well!! xx


----------



## BellaBlu

Ness- I'm so proud of you! Like you said though, it's not over yet..

And I love that PMA from you. :friends: Everything will be alright! Either way..


----------



## Minimin

Good luck Bella! :hugs:

Ness- I know it was just one- but like you I feel to drown myself! Having a low PMA day today- still off out in an hour and maybe some Yoga if I can get to the Studio this evneing.

Hows your day looking?
xx


----------



## Nessicle

BellaBlu said:


> Ness- I'm so proud of you! Like you said though, it's not over yet..
> 
> And I love that PMA from you. :friends: Everything will be alright! Either way..

Thanks darling! Well suppose we just have to get on with it hey?! If AF shows on Saturday then it's another month and only 2 weeks til ovulation from there so it's not the end of the world.

Suppose you never know hey - perhaps god was giving me an early sign that this could be it this month either that or a sign to keep going :hugs:

How are you feeling today other than looking forward to your pap :haha:
xx


----------



## Nessicle

Minimin said:


> Good luck Bella! :hugs:
> 
> Ness- I know it was just one- but like you I feel to drown myself! Having a low PMA day today- still off out in an hour and maybe some Yoga if I can get to the Studio this evneing.
> 
> Hows your day looking?
> xx

I tell you something Min if AF shows on Saturday I'll be getting drunk that's for sure lol

Keep up that PMA AF isn't here yet we have to be strong girls! We're all in the same position now just a waiting game to see if we have done it this month. We can be strong! :hugs:

Just working today hun so if you want to drop me an email feel free to :flower: 

chin up xx


----------



## BellaBlu

:) I'm feeling alright. Sick to my stomach, have been since last night and it didn't stop all through the night. I slept with a trash can next to the bed out of fear that I'd be sick. But when I got up it was a little better. Haven't eaten today.. can't bring myself to just in case it makes my tummy bad again. Other than that.. just NOT looking forward to my pap!


----------



## schnoodle

good luck bella, im sure your pap will be fine hun xx


----------



## KimmyB

Good luck Bella, I'm sure everything will be fine! :hugs:

Ness good for you on the PMA hun! That's the way forward! :hugs:


----------



## makeithappen

ness its still very early days if af isnt due until saturday! keep your chin up! as for the cold....i think thats a good sign, im completely loaded with the cold and have researched a bit (as i do with everything) and this is a regular thing in the early days of pregnancy! so everything crossed for ya hun!


----------



## Nessicle

makeithappen said:


> ness its still very early days if af isnt due until saturday! keep your chin up! as for the cold....i think thats a good sign, im completely loaded with the cold and have researched a bit (as i do with everything) and this is a regular thing in the early days of pregnancy! so everything crossed for ya hun!

Hi honey!

Thank you :flower:

that's very true it is early days and still in the running especially since I've had positives on 2 IC's :thumbup:

I really hope the cold and feeling under the weather is a good sign then for me too darling! *please God* 

Also having lightheadedness/light dizzy spells now and then, still having sharp twinges in uterus and some cramps and feeling drained. xx


----------



## Helly

Sorry girls, been busy all weekend, congrats on the bfps's (I'm including you there Ness)!

Bella - good luck hon, I hope all goes well.

Where's Eve? Whats happening with everyone?? xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Aww thanks Helly darling! 

Still won't be convinced the lines were anything til I see definite positives and what with this mornings lack of lines I'm not sure! 

I havent seen Eve for nearly a week now, I hope she's ok!! xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Oh come on girls!! I've only been gone for a couple of days lol It was Saraya's birthday party yesterday and I've spent the last few days running around organising. After the party last night I was so tired we were in bed at 10:30, I woulda been there at 8 only Saraya wasn't ready to go to bed!!! Still exhausted, surrounded by wrapping paper and left over food... loadsa dishes to do, need to go out and get nappies... want to get back into bed!!


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha I said that it was Saraya's birthday and that you'd probs been very busy - we can't help it if we missed you Eve! :flower:


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm totally bushwhacked! I'm sitting here next to the fish tank staring at the fish half asleep... I MUST GET READY... I need to get nappies, I must get dressed... I must tidy... I CAN'T BE F**KED!! LOL


----------



## Nessicle

lol chop to it lady!! You're not missing anything on here ha xx


----------



## IceFire

Good morning ladies!

Ness keep up that PMA:flower: I am going to need it the next two weeks. Bella, I hope your Pap goes all right...I hate those! As for me, I am 1-2 dpo. Last night my cervix was slightly lower, firmer, and more closed, and my EWCM has dried up, so I am guessing I ovulated either Friday or Saturday. Hope I BD'd enough. Time will tell.......

Eve sounds like Saraya's birthday was a real blast lol...hope you get some rest time today!

Hope everyone is having a good Monday!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Kita, I think there wouldn't be a problem with using the softcups that way, thats what I was looking into too!! I feel I won't miss a drop, less messy and good for him. For some reason he doesn't find it AS pleasureable to release 'inside' I think because all these years we used the pull out method and I grabbed him to finish him and it just feels better for him, HOWEVER we are trying to conceive so he'll do what he needs to do BUT when I mentioned we can do things his way and then I'll just hold the SC there he said "Ummm No!" LOL (This just may be Too Much Info for you ladies!) :haha: And sperm lives for several hours ourside the body as long as its warm such as on the skin! Since this is your TTC efforts and your body, do whatever you are comfortable with!

Ness, :hugs: it's still early for you. You BD so much this month that I can't imagine that the egg wouldv'e had a chance to dodge any sperm at all!!!! 

Sabrina, paps are fun aren't they? NOT! Good Luck and it's over in a few minutes! How are you feeling? I hope you are feeling much better! :flower:

CD20 and 2DPO and my cervix is still open but only slightly. My opk from this morning is just as super positive as it was two days ago on CD18. I swear I am going to take a picture of my opk's when I use them up! I have to use them because they won't be good for next cycle since they expire 30 days after opening. But I have heard of many women having positive opks for days after O. Just interesting to watch! :winkwink:

I need to :shower: and do :laundry: then I hope to straighten my house up and get out and do something!! I, solemly swear, I will not sit and obsess throughout my 2WW!!! Yeah Right! :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

hope the eggy has been caught Allie!! PMA!!!


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha good point tryforbaby2 we did bd alot this cycle !!! Lol got this image of an egg being chased round my fallopian ha ha


----------



## tryforbaby2

Ha Ha Ha! I am picturing it also! I picture it bobbing and a weaving (swerving) to try to dodge some sperm but there are millions and millions of sperm against one tiny little eggy no bigger than the period at the end of this sentence!! 

:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy: :)


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Morning all bella hope the pap goes as well as can be i hate them!!! :hugs:

Ness- im also confused ...hoping it just to early, hope AF stays away! :hugs:

Hey eve. eint it just knackering? birthdays they are so excited its exhausting :hugs:

icefire, helly. confused, min...hey ladies :hugs:

Today im feeling down boohoo :cry: i saw a baby boy wearing the same hat AND outfit i had brought kaden it nocked me for 6, for a split second i imagine he was kaden :cry: as a mother my heart aches for him, i just NEED to cuddle him grrrr i hate these days! :sadangel:


----------



## Nessicle

aww Cat :hugs: xxxxxxx you're so strong honey


----------



## tryforbaby2

M2K, I am not good with things to say when it comes to this. I am very sorry for your loss. He was absolutely beautiful.:hugs:


----------



## KimmyB

:hugs: Cat, so sorry you're having an awful day x x x


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Aww thanks ladies, i guess im gonna have days like this for along time to come yet...doesnt help that im not TTC till sept grrrr :lol: me sooo broody :baby:

what u all having for tea, i need some insperation LOL trying to eat healthy, was thinking of a oven baked jackey potato, salad, with some grilled chicken!

best of luck for testing tomorrow ness :hugs: xXx


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you Cat! I'm having frequent dizzy spells today, felt a bit queasy but not as though I'm going to be sick and feel sooo tired, I've actually just booked half a day holiday for Thursday and a full day on Friday - wish I could book the rest of the week off but it's too short notice!! 

Also got metallic taste.....

Well having sunday roast (on a monday lol) at OH's parents - we go every Monday!


----------



## confused27

hey ladies, m2k :hugs: hunny, hope ur feeling better soon x
ness gl for that bfp hun sounds good :D
bella and mini still plenty of time yet ladies PMA :D

i booked an appointment today for the docs going to go see what the problem is been going on too long now and no matter what i do its just no good :( will be glad to get it sorted out tho, i feel like im going into a depression tho cant pull myself out of it, really hate feeling like this..so we are going to NTNP and not worry or stress about it until we know what the doc says anyway and im not buyin anything else no more softcuos preseed opks or tests, costing far too much every month then its even more depressing when it shows nothing lol so i will just come chat with u lot lol and will letu all know how i get on as it happens xxx


----------



## makeithappen

Nessicle said:


> Hi honey!
> 
> Thank you :flower:
> 
> that's very true it is early days and still in the running especially since I've had positives on 2 IC's :thumbup:
> 
> I really hope the cold and feeling under the weather is a good sign then for me too darling! *please God*
> 
> Also having lightheadedness/light dizzy spells now and then, still having sharp twinges in uterus and some cramps and feeling drained. xx

it all sounds good chick! i'll be keeping everything crossed for ya & watching carefully to see those 2 strong lines!


----------



## BellaBlu

Ello Ladies.. I survived!
Found out I have a sinus/ear infection.. I didn't even know? Whatever I suppose.

We also discussed getting referred to a specialist! But I got a weird PG test when I took it a few minutes ago.. Don't think it's anything to get excited about. I'll post a pic in a minute. 

Hope you're all well!


----------



## BellaBlu

alright. anyways.. whats up with the faulty tests this week?

Look at all the random little blue dots.. (tweaked so you can see better)

https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p107/brinajane/126807197841749.jpg
https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p107/brinajane/faulty.jpg


----------



## Helly

Bella is that a test that needs a cross on for a positive hon? Or just a line?

Cat - hope you are feeling OK love x


----------



## Nessicle

confused27 said:


> hey ladies, m2k :hugs: hunny, hope ur feeling better soon x
> ness gl for that bfp hun sounds good :D
> bella and mini still plenty of time yet ladies PMA :D
> 
> i booked an appointment today for the docs going to go see what the problem is been going on too long now and no matter what i do its just no good :( will be glad to get it sorted out tho, i feel like im going into a depression tho cant pull myself out of it, really hate feeling like this..so we are going to NTNP and not worry or stress about it until we know what the doc says anyway and im not buyin anything else no more softcuos preseed opks or tests, costing far too much every month then its even more depressing when it shows nothing lol so i will just come chat with u lot lol and will letu all know how i get on as it happens xxx

thank you honey!

aww will be nice to see you popping on here occasionally then at least, I hope you get some answers soon and maybe you wil get that bfp if you NTNP - funny the way some things happen! 

I'm not charting next cycle, don't think I will get a proper bfp this month as had negatives since those two positives so reckon they were just faulty! 

Bella i had a CB like that too - those dots are ridiculous I bought one CB and never bought one again they're so confusing


----------



## starcrossed

> I'm not charting next cycle, don't think I will get a proper bfp this month as had negatives since those two positives so reckon they were just faulty!
> 
> Bella i had a CB like that too - those dots are ridiculous I bought one CB and never bought one again they're so confusing

It's still early days yet to give up yet Nessicle!!! It's not over till the fat :witch: falls off her broom!!!

Had a bit of a heartening find, I've had a bit of pink spotting at 7-8dpo so I'm hoping thats a good sign, now fighting the urge to POAS!!!

:dust: to all!!!

Delly xxx


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Delly - trying to keep the PMA up for now but it's hard :cry: 4 days til AF is due so I know I shouldnt be thinking I'm out yet.

Oooh spotting sounds like a really good sign!! Hold out for another few days hun!!xx


----------



## BellaBlu

It's one that needs a plus sign :shrug: stupid tests! I had one with a few dots awhile back, but only 2 or 3. This one is loaded with them..

I wish the CX carried better tests! All they have are those, and the CB digi's... which are fine.. but aren't good for early testers ;)

Oh well.. I decided Im not testing tomorrow at all. Maybe on the 10th! I don't like being dissapointed. My fertility friend moved my AF start date from tomorrow to friday.. so I still have a few days yet! 

& Ness.. I still have my hopes high for you honey. :)


----------



## spinneybaby

Ok Ladies, this may be TMI but, I just started using softcups this weekend. After :sex: I laid with my bottom elevated for 20-25 min then inserted the softcup. but, as soon as I stood up, some came out from around the softcup...is this normal? I think more came out than what stayed in...did I not have it in the right position? :shrug:


----------



## Nessicle

BellaBlu said:


> It's one that needs a plus sign :shrug: stupid tests! I had one with a few dots awhile back, but only 2 or 3. This one is loaded with them..
> 
> I wish the CX carried better tests! All they have are those, and the CB digi's... which are fine.. but aren't good for early testers ;)
> 
> Oh well.. I decided Im not testing tomorrow at all. Maybe on the 10th! I don't like being dissapointed. My fertility friend moved my AF start date from tomorrow to friday.. so I still have a few days yet!
> 
> & Ness.. I still have my hopes high for you honey. :)

thank you Bells :hugs:

can you get any online?? good idea not to test again just yet, I'm not either it's too soul destroying!!


----------



## BellaBlu

Im debating on whether or not I want to. Cuz I'm not sure if ill continue TTC after this cycle. I'm at war with myself over it.. but I'd be moving on to cycle 11 and idk how well I can cope with another month! I need a break badly.

So i haven't decided if I need more PG tests and OPK's yet.. when in reality (i do!)


----------



## Nessicle

have you considered NTNP just for a couple of cycles to give yourself an emotional break hunny?? 

If I dont get my bfp this cycle, no softcups, no temping, no early pg tests.....just let nature do it's thing. I suppose sometimes we can try too hard and it can work against us?? xxx


----------



## BellaBlu

I think that's what I'm going to do.
I just ordered a pack of 25 pregnancy tests from amazon for $6.00! Free shipping. I couldn't resist that price.. Besides. Just because Im not trying doesn't mean I'm not going to need to test if I miss my period right? :blush:

As I was talking to the doc today and we were discussing our "options" it made me realize how much I want to BE that couple that are BOTH surprised and happy to be pregnant! Not the wife/girlfriend/fiancee that is desperately trying everything to get the BFP to show her hubby..the one that so many people so easily get. :shrug: So I told Danny we're giving it 3 months. Doc said that I can ring him up anytime to get referred to a specialist. If by the end of that 3 months we're not pregnant after relaxing and having fun.. we'll see a specialist. Call me crazy but I really really want it to be something that happens on it's own !


----------



## Nessicle

that sounds like a good plan sweetie :hugs:

I know exactly what you mean about it being a nice surprise, a lot of people get pregnant fast when they're not 'trying' so hard so maybe that is what will work for you and Danny?? Don't feel like a failure though hun - I know that's how you're feeling and you're not a failure, God's just making your beanie an extra special one xxx


----------



## BellaBlu

:hugs: thank you Nessa.. I didn't realize how much I needed to hear that. I think it's easy to feel like a failure after awhile. It helps to remember this is Gods plan.


----------



## Nessicle

:hugs: I'm always here darling xxxx 

Sometimes it's hard to accept - I struggle with it too - but it is gods plan xxxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Sabrina, I was referred to a fertility specialist over two months ago and I haven't called to schedule my appt yet at all! I am in the same boat, I really just want it to happen naturally AND its completely out of pocket for us since my insurance isn't accepted there. So, I know what you mean when you say you need a break from stressing yourself out and to try and just relax (worst phrase ever!). :hugs: 
I was 19 and just out of college when I found out I was pregnant with our dd. I was completely unprepared and I didn't enjoy my pregnancy due to the sudden death of my father at 2 months pg, DH started having terrible medical problems and we both lost our jobs. For years we had it very hard and worked 2-3 jobs just to make it. We didn't get to enjoy her as an infant or a young toddler either because of all that, and now we want to do it 'right' (in my words) and enjoy finding out we are pregnant, pregnancy, delivery and being able to be there as the child grows. 
Sabrina, I like you alot, you are an amazing and strong woman. I have faith that you will get your bfp soon and you will have an EXTRA special baby, all in God's plan, as you say. God's plan it is. Good Luck Sweetie!!! I am here if you need. :hugs:
Oooo and sinus infections? They stink!!! LOL


----------



## mamaxm

BellaBlu said:


> I think that's what I'm going to do.
> I just ordered a pack of 25 pregnancy tests from amazon for $6.00! Free shipping. I couldn't resist that price.. Besides. Just because Im not trying doesn't mean I'm not going to need to test if I miss my period right? :blush:
> 
> As I was talking to the doc today and we were discussing our "options" it made me realize how much I want to BE that couple that are BOTH surprised and happy to be pregnant! Not the wife/girlfriend/fiancee that is desperately trying everything to get the BFP to show her hubby..the one that so many people so easily get. :shrug: So I told Danny we're giving it 3 months. Doc said that I can ring him up anytime to get referred to a specialist. If by the end of that 3 months we're not pregnant after relaxing and having fun.. we'll see a specialist. Call me crazy but I really really want it to be something that happens on it's own !

i tried ntnp after i got a false positive and it absolutely shattered me, i went a whole month without getting on bnb or using opks or softcups or anything! but about a week AF was due i started wondering if maybe it had just happened.. and i was back. it's hard to give it up when you want it so bad. i focused on losing weight and exercising and that really took my mind off of it until the end of the month. it' s very frustrating when everyone is getting pregnant and posting pictures of their ultrasounds on FB and talking about the new onsie they bought and the names they're thinking about, and they weren't trying, and you can't even get a bfp despite the money and time you've invested into trying. 
if someone told me if i gave my car away i'd (for sure) get pregnant, i would. that's how desperate i am. i'm holding my nose and drinking cups of sugarfree grapefruit juice everyday and putting cups where they really don't belong and taking vitamins that taste like woodchips and ordering sperm friendly lubricants online while these girls are getting drunk, using the pullout method, in a pool, upside down while smoking weed and they're getting pregnant?!?!?!?!??!! so infuriating. 
good luck to you darling. you've been waiting for a baby for a long time, the good news is that when the time comes for you, you'll appreciate it so much more than anyone who magically instantly gets a bfp and you'll be a better mother for it. :flower:


----------



## mamaxm

PS. i just bought 50 for 12.00 on amazon!!!!!!!!!! i hate that they don't tell you how much they measure, but i'm a poas addict and i'll use all of them. hahaha.


----------



## IceFire

Well it sounds like we are all feeling :cry::cry::cry: about this TTC thing today....I worked with a girl today who got PG on her first month with both of hers (she is now about 6.5 months PG with #2). As we were leaving work all she could do was gripe and complain about the baby kicking her, it was so annoying, she had sooo long to go, blah blah blah. I could have choked her with my bare hands. When I finally got to my car I cried all the way home...I would give ANYTHING to be her right now! I want this soooo badly and I am so incredibly sick of being disappointed month after month after month. I cannot stand to go on FB and see my 270+ friends with their beautiful family pictures, ultrasound pictures, pregnancy journals, etc....and I hate myself for no longer being able to feel happy for them, but instead feeling jealous of them. I can't even buy pregnancy tests anymore...can't stand seeing BFNs. As much as I hate :witch:, its almost easier than only seeing one line. 

If not for my OB/GYN visit in January, I would be on a TTC break right now. When I saw her at the end of January, she told me she thinks that the reason I am not PG right now is that I have had sooo many outside stressors in the last 12 months. She told me to relax, de-stress, give it six more months, then if still nothing, to come back for a fertility workup. I have always had super-regular periods and neither DH nor I have a family history of fertility problems so I am trying to have PMA but I am just running out. I am so exhausted from this emotional roller coaster that I just don't know how much longer I can keep it up. The vast majority of my outside stress has subsided now, but I one minute I am so positive I am so close to a BFP, and the next I am crying my eyes out because I am sure that it will never happen. 

I know that somehow this is all fitting into God's plan, but try as I might, I just don't understand it. Why would He torment me this way??? Ugh I hate this. 

No wonder we're crazy!!!:haha: Having this place to vent frustration and collaborate with women who feel like me has meant so much, and I thank God for each and every one of you every day, and then I pray for you to get BFPs!!

Thanks for letting me vent girls.:flower:


----------



## mamaxm

we're not failing at getting pregnant, we're just getting practice for the right baby! 
you poor thing, working with pregnant women would absolutely do me in. feel better :flower:


----------



## Minimin

:hugs: Allie, Bella, Maxaxm, and Ness

Well I can add to the over all Blaahhhhh factor. Not feeling particularly good today. Anniversary of Dads passing and I just want to get into bed and not wake up until the day is well and truly over!

No more spotting yesterday- and I think CM has got less in volume but still sticky.
Some more twinges on both sides of my uterus but only for a few seconds and then they are gone. Sometimes I get them kinda of strong and wonder if that is a cramp to go to the toilet- sometimes it is and sometimes it isnt :shrug: Still starving and able to eat myself outta house and home! LOL 

I had another rise in temps this morning but I had a late night and woke up early this morning so I dont know if this had altered it slightly. FF says 10dpo and CBFM 11dpo- they never seem to agree! I tested yesterday and wont test again until the end of the week when AF is well and truly late.

I hope our prayers are answered ladies- Mamaxm's story rings true everywhere! I am finding it hard to keep my PMA up around all these people instead I feel anger and jealousy!


----------



## kasey590

i live in australia and ive been TTC for just over 12 months now. a friend put me on to this page and i hate that i cant get them in australia. sounds like a brilliant idea. :cry:


----------



## BellaBlu

*Julie*-I'm glad I'm not the only one in the "to see the doc or not to see the doc" boat. It's a tough decision but like you said that's a whole different ballfield. It takes everything to a whole new, (stressful) level! Major hats off to you for doing so very well raising your daughter, as alot of women would have taken the "easy" way out. Even if you didn't particularly enjoy your pregnancy, you did everything you possibly could to provide the best for your daughter and that is incredibly admirable! So many people them for granted and assume that children will *just come* one day.. It isn't always that easy. And most of the time the women that would be the best of parents, as ALL of the wonderful women on this thread/site are.. are the ones that have the problems. I'm so sorry to hear about the passing of your father, but I'm sure he's very proud of you for making ends meet.. and working hard to do so. I've always been taught that 'hard work pays off' .. and of course.. 'the best things never come easy' .. so I'm trying to keep my chin up. Thank you so much for the kind words darling, I like you alot too and I'm glad that we all have the friendship we do. It makes life so much easier each day knowing that you have friends that know how you're feeling..I'm excited to hear your pregnancy annoucement sometime in the near future hun. That will make me sincerely happy! :hugs: 

*Mamaxm*- I know exactly what you mean! It seems there is at least one pregnancy announcement per day.. and it stinks! I was browsing through pictures the other day and broke down big time.. so many perfect, beautiful babies born to people I know so well.. and it doesn't seem fair.. I'm really sorry about your false positive, I always thought I'd like to see a positive test no matter what! And that makes me second guess myself.. That would be overwhelmingly depressing. I'm glad you're back. And as for the women that are upside down, drinking, smoking, doing drugs and having sex in jacuzzi's and getting pregnant.. THOSE are the women that should have paid attention in sex ed.. because when the teachers said "Don't have sex or you'll get pregnant! No matter what!" absolutely applied to them.

I have been trying for a long time, some days it feels like it's been longer than others. But you all make me realize that every minute I spend will be worth it. You'll get your bubba soon Mamaxm. :flow: (& that's a great deal on PG tests! I didn't see that!) :hugs:

*Allie*- :( It is unfair huh. People can be so ungrateful! As for the OB/GYN, it's a good thing that there is no fertility issues that you know of hun, because stress is a real pain in the butt.. but at least you know that you are still in the running and it WILL happen. It's only a matter of time. (that sucks to hear huh, sorry to sound so cliche') But you're both healthy, and being on BnB can be your stress relief. :thumbup: We'll be like your own personal Valium! Except we can talk and we won't make you as tired. :lol: We're grateful for you too hun, it's awesome having you around! It makes me so happy to see we've got a few new girls in our little SC crew that are so great. I enjoy coming on each day and seeing what is going on with you girls! Vent whenever you want luv, we all do. :flower: And nobody minds listening at all. :hugs:

*Minimin*- So sorry about the passing anniversary of your Dad sweetie, that must be so hard :( I hate when you have to run to the toilet cuz it feels like AF is here.. that drives me nuts. :thumbup: But glad your spotting went away hun :hugs: 


I didn't test this morning :thumbup: I feel like I just won a hotdog eating contest! Not testing is a huge accomplishment for me. :lol: I'm feeling okay today, got a good nights sleep and LORD knows that works wonders on a persons mood.

How are we all feeling today. Any symptoms to report? :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

Morning girls!

Well done Bella for not testing!! That's a huge accomplishment!! I failed....I tested....and yep still negative, only 10dpo for me though but had a temp drop - not below coverline but a drop all the same :cry: I reckon it will start dropping more and I will get AF this weekend for sure now. 

Oh well, on to cycle 3 I plod!! 

Min :hugs: sweetie hope yesterday wasn't too painful for you. How was your anniversary though?xx


----------



## BellaBlu

Ness- still early days hun! you're still in the game.

Kasey590- You can order them online! :D


----------



## Nessicle

thanks sweetie! I'm not convinced but I really appreciate the positive thoughts and PMA I get from you all :hugs: it keeps me going xxx


----------



## HunnieBee83

Kase, I'll do what I can to get ya some!!!! Love you!!!


----------



## BellaBlu

We all need some PMA every now and then :friends: ! 

:thumbup: It keeps us all going :hugs:


----------



## BellaBlu

WelshRose told me my chart looks good :happydance: I hope she's right! I'm trying not to pay attention to it lol.

Have a look! My temps are kinda all over the place, but high-ish. So Im pretty hopeful about that at least.


----------



## Nessicle

Ooh mine are too Bella hope this means it's good for us then?! xx


----------



## Nessicle

you have a dip at 7dpo.....implantation dip??


----------



## Helly

Bella and Ness, your charts are both looking good, next few days temps will be interesting for both of you x


----------



## BellaBlu

I hope so ness! That would be awesome :D

Thanks helly :hugs: I already want to go to bed so I can temp again. :haha:


----------



## kasey590

nawww thanks Renee!!! loved you too chicky!!! i dunno wat id do without you!!!! 

Bellablu- they are so expensive over here online. atm its just too much to get them.


----------



## Minimin

Bella- Thanks for you kind words- That was so inspiring and comforting!
I love the 7dpo dip- could be Implantation dip- the high temps over the past few days are so promising!! :wohoo:

Ness-It's dad's passing anniversary today! 4 years ago! I am in a bit of a funk and cant be bothered to do anything. I should go and sort out some things in town- my iphone is playing up and i need to get them to check it etc- But first need to get my warranty out- and all that is far too much for me to bother with!I need to :dishes::laundry::hangwashing: and i cant be arsed:wacko:

Your temps are still above the coverline Ness- they can go up and down a little so still very promising- looking forward to yours and Bella's temps in the coming days! I would love it to know you ladies got a :bfp: this week. Would make me:happydance::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::friends:


----------



## kasey590

luckily for me i have a wonderful friend in the states that has decided to send me some  thanks so much renee  i love the fact that if this works, shes practically giving me a baby. im so very lucky to have my TTC ladies


----------



## HunnieBee83

Love ya too chick!!! Im gonna do as much as I can 2 help ya!

:dust:


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Helly!! Yeah it's defo been interested to see my temps in action this month though not sure I will temp again next month if AF comes! 

Bella it would be awesome if I do get a bfp I need my girls to obsess about every twinge with ha ha!! 

Min - aww Im not surprised you feel that way, it must be really hard for you sweetie :hugs: I've been so lucky that I havent had to deal with any one in my family passing away but my gran is 86 now so could go any day and that will be quite upsetting. She had a stroke a few months ago, so could have another one at any point eek! 

You're right hun my temps are still above coverline I just hope they stay there lol :haha: xxx


----------



## Minimin

Ness- I am with you on the not temping- feeling like it is a chore now! LOL and typically this month I have actually got better at taking my temp at the same time! I tended to not time it the same and think it made my chart jump about. Will you go with the NTNP approach?

Losing someone you are close to is such a hard thing but I have to keep remembering that it is making me stronger. Sometimes I think my Ep and MC babies are keeping him company and thats why they had to leave this earth early :)


----------



## Nessicle

yeah your dad needed his grandbabies for company xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Hey ladies!

Well I have half the tidying done, just went down the lane and took the balloons down - the weather is so beautiful :D
I'm still exhausted from the party lol

How is everyone, I haven't had time to read back and find everything I missed!


----------



## Razcox

Bella and ness the temps are looking good! here is my chart from this cycle:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24b762

Keeping everything crossed for you both that those temps stay high x

Minimin - So sorry for you loss, as you say your dad has your lovely angel babies to care for :hugs:

AFM - well very sick this morning and had to dash to the sink a couple of times, not actually sick but god my stomach was tring! Still i am strangely pleased by this and i am taking it as a good sign. Told my boss as work this morning because i looked like death and she is the type of boss to notice and worry, i will wait for a bit to make it public knowledge though. Hope no one minds me hanging round in TTC, but want to keep in touch with everyone and see how people are getting on x

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Eve hun yeah there'd be too much for you to read back on lol 

Erm well a few of us are in the final week of the 2ww. I'm on 10dpo now, got a faint positive on two tests over the weekend but nothing since. Was convinced it was positive - don't know whether you saw the pics? Have attached for you to look at anyway (opk at top). Nothing on IC's since then though! Nothing on Superdrugs either.

Bella's chart is looking fab, nice dip at 7dpo she thinks she's out but I have faith. I think I am out and she is having faith for me so we're really struggling to keep our PMA at the moment!

Min is having a hard time today as it's the 4th anniversary of her father's death xxx sending her huge hugs today! 

think I have missed a bit but not sure....anyone care to add??


----------



## Nessicle

oooh Raz do you think the ID was at 4dpo - looks like my chart (except I was actually 5dpo ff put it as 4dpo)....

Bella it's looking good for us!! 

sorry you're feeling so sickly hun!! Get plenty of ginger products to help! I find when I have tummy bugs and feel sick ginger ale helps especially when it's gone flat xx


----------



## BellaBlu

Eve you're lucky. It's freezing here today! Soak up that awesome weather :thumbup: ..

Ness summed up it pretty well ..We're all just waiting! Either on "O" or on results. ;)

Glad to have ya back hunnie.


----------



## Helly

Hiya Eve, glad you're starting to recover from the fun ion Sunday, hope you and Saraya had a fab day! x


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hi hunnies :D

hope your all ok! Still got my fingers crossed for u ladies waiting on that :bfp: :thumbup:

I've just spent all morning writing out my C.V and am going to look for a job, i need to earn some ££££ so i can stop relying on ross's money cus it eint fair, although he dont complain bless him!


----------



## amym

erm, technical question - 

I have been using mooncup for AF this month and have found can only insert if squatting.

How do you insert it after BD without squatting and spermies running down legs???


----------



## Nessicle

I've never used a mooncup so can't answer that I'm afraid! Softcups are different to mooncups and they're very easy to insert whilst laid down, hope someone can help though!!


----------



## Nessicle

Mommy2Kian said:


> Hi hunnies :D
> 
> hope your all ok! Still got my fingers crossed for u ladies waiting on that :bfp: :thumbup:
> 
> I've just spent all morning writing out my C.V and am going to look for a job, i need to earn some ££££ so i can stop relying on ross's money cus it eint fair, although he dont complain bless him!

thanks Cat! Still BFN's for me, don't know why I bother testing so early I just cant help it lol

Ooh what sort of job you looking for? xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Well I have PMA for you all. I don't even know if I'm on for this cycle with all the shit between Chris and I?


----------



## Nessicle

how's things been over the weekend hun with you and Chris?


----------



## Aaisrie

Things were.... up and down. There were periods of intense fighting and vice versa. It's like he's wrestling with something right now. And I'm getting the brunt of it. So I laid it out for him, I can't keep trying. He asked with what and I said "you". He gets it, I do so much and I need something in return. Everything is good... right now, but my fertile starts this weekend.... so I guess it's a wait and see thing


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Im not fussed with the job but im qualified beauty therapist, reflexologist, hot stone therapy and swedish masseuse so wouldnt mind working in a salon maybe...just want my own money yano?

hope u and chris sort things out eve :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

Wow I hope you get a job soon Cat!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Thanks chick!

:flower:


----------



## BellaBlu

Eve- :hugs2: I hope things work out hon.. I'm sure they will. Keep the faith.. it does sound like he's wrestling with something right now.. but hopefully he gets the inner conflict resolved!

I just finished cleaning up :dishes: :laundry: ..now I'm having some funky :af: style cramps, but they're pretty dull.. I just went to the bathroom and had some gross looking yellow/green snotty looking discharge. It was stringy and blob-ish. Bleck! wtf.

At least I know it's not an infection or anything, since I just saw the gyno yesterday.. but i have no idea what it is. My cervix is higher than I've ever felt it, but I'm checking at a diff time that usual.. and it's closed tight! :thumbup: I'm having totally mixed signals here.

M2k- Hope you get a job hun :flow: Its nice to have that feeling of independence!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Hiya Eve, nice to see your back!!! I hope your dd's party went great! Whenever my DH and I have a little Tif/fight I try to make it right even if that means I apologize when I know I am right for the sake of Ovulation! Crazy, right!!! LOL 

Sabrina and Ness my fingers are crossed for you both and I am stalking your posts for updates on any bfp's!

CD21 and 3DPO and really nothing to report. I have been in a great mood since O day since the weather is now breaking and hitting the 60's and sunny!!! I have had an ear ache and a slight ache in my throat on the same side of my ear ache, which I am assuming is the start of my sinuses acting up. CM is watery/creamy. Other than that, nothing! I am still looking into gyms and I think I found one. I want to sign up today or tomorrow and get my mind of the 2ww and TTC! I finally just found out what Hot Yoga is! But I am more interested in Zumba and Gentle Yoga!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

BellaBlu said:


> Eve- :hugs2: I hope things work out hon.. I'm sure they will. Keep the faith.. it does sound like he's wrestling with something right now.. but hopefully he gets the inner conflict resolved!
> 
> I just finished cleaning up :dishes: :laundry: ..now I'm having some funky :af: style cramps, but they're pretty dull.. I just went to the bathroom and had some gross looking yellow/green snotty looking discharge. It was stringy and blob-ish. Bleck! wtf.
> 
> At least I know it's not an infection or anything, since I just saw the gyno yesterday.. but i have no idea what it is. My cervix is higher than I've ever felt it, but I'm checking at a diff time that usual.. and it's closed tight! :thumbup: I'm having totally mixed signals here.
> 
> M2k- Hope you get a job hun :flow: Its nice to have that feeling of independence!

Sounds Fab to me!!! Yay! When are you do for AF?


----------



## BellaBlu

Julie- I've been thinking about doing yoga! I've heard alot of great things about it. But I think I'd want to do it at home with an instruction video or something.. I'd be embarrased to do the crouching dog or whatever.. which my butt stickin straight up in the air in front of all those people. :lol:


----------



## BellaBlu

Well I was SUPPOSED to be due today, but apparently FF knows my body better than I do because it put crosshairs yesterday in the wrong spot ( i know because I got a negative OPK that day) so I adjusted it and put it in the correct spot. Which in turn made my :af: start date on Friday now instead of today. I was confused as hell.. but I'll take it! :)


----------



## tryforbaby2

Ahaha!!! I have the WiiFit and WiiFit Plus and it has Yoga but I am so bored at home and cant keep motivated! I want to be surrounded by people who are having fun! Have you ever heard of Zumba?


----------



## Nessicle

I know what you mean Cat honey! You're very well qualified so sure there will be something out there for you :thumbup:

Eve well it sounds like you've given Chris the ultimatum he needed. I hope things start to work out before your fertile period this weekend!


----------



## tryforbaby2

BellaBlu said:


> Well I was SUPPOSED to be due today, but apparently FF knows my body better than I do because it put crosshairs yesterday in the wrong spot ( i know because I got a negative OPK that day) so I adjusted it and put it in the correct spot. Which in turn made my :af: start date on Friday now instead of today. I was confused as hell.. but I'll take it! :)

Great! Some more time for an eggy to get nessled in his/her comfy home!!!


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Julie!! gosh send some of that nice weather here it's freezing! Glad you're in a great mood - maybe that will help with the beanie - positive endorphins! 

Bella your symptoms and signs are sounding fab!! I haven't checked my cervix at all this cycle, I don't think I want another form of let down lol temping, bfn's and AF are enough just now :rofl: FF put my ov day on CD16 which is also wrong cos i got negative opk's, i got a positive opk on CD14 so I'm putting myself at 10dpo, my cycle is very on time anyway! 

I've been having cramps all day today, feel like AF is going to come! Feeling so exhausted and sleepy, loads of dizzy spells (not low blood sugar or anything, drinking plenty of fluids too), toothache and feeling sicky. Also when I woke up this morning I felt ill like I had a bad cold, that's subsided a bit now but I still feel stuffy!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Have you researched anything on dizziness, Ness? I used to get dizzy all the time but that was only when I used to smoke cigs a few years back and when I would get super dehydrated. Tea's, soda's etc will make you dehydrated even if you are drinking alot of it. I do remember you saying you were drinking 1.5 L of water before and during O, are you still? I hope you feel better :)


----------



## BellaBlu

Julie- I've never heard of Zumba! I feel ya though, I would like to do it around people too if it helped me stay motivated :thumbup: I was just looking at some Yoga kits online and there are some nice ones for 20-50 bucks. I think I may just start that! What is Zumba? An instructor? Yoga style? lol.. im clueless. Thanks hun, i hope there is an eggie gettin' comfy, that would be grand!

Thanks Ness! I'm not gonna take it as anything though, cuz I think if my cervix "looked" pregnant the doc would have said something :rofl: .. I know I know.. I overthink things. ;) Did you adjust your FF?


----------



## Nessicle

it's just started in the last few days, I'm not doing anything different, it's like lightheadedness, perhaps it's an early sign?? who knows hey?!


----------



## BellaBlu

Oh and Julie- Seriously. Your daughter is just adorable. I can't get over how pretty she is! She's gonna be a a heartbreaker. :laugh2:


----------



## BellaBlu

Ness, you know what? I never get dizzy either, but I was dizzy on 7,9 & 10 dpo this month. Sounds GREAT! :thumbup: i'm pretty sure it is a sign! I think I read that it was somewhere.


----------



## Nessicle

BellaBlu said:


> Thanks Ness! I'm not gonna take it as anything though, cuz I think if my cervix "looked" pregnant the doc would have said something :rofl: .. I know I know.. I overthink things. ;) Did you adjust your FF?

:haha: yep we all over analyse things don't we in the 2ww I'm doing the same with every twinge! 

Yep i overrode the date and set it to CD15 as that's when I think the egg actually got released, got my +opk on the afternoon of CD14 so could've been then. So I'm 10dpo definitely. 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

BellaBlu said:


> Ness, you know what? I never get dizzy either, but I was dizzy on 7,9 & 10 dpo this month. Sounds GREAT! :thumbup: i'm pretty sure it is a sign! I think I read that it was somewhere.

:happydance: ooooh maybe it's good for us then! Yep lightheadedness and dizzy spells are a sign! 

I've had them since Saturday (7dpo also!) started off with just a bit of lightheadedness (when I was sat down watching tv so I know it wasn't from me doing anything exerting lol) Same on Sunday and then yesterday and today they're more frequent and more noticeable but still not full on dizzy spells just like lightheadedness


----------



## BellaBlu

FX'd! I can't decide if I wanna test tomorrow or wait until friday. That way if AF shows I wouldn't have wasted another test. :lol:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Zumba is an upbeat dance class (follow the instructor). They play all different kinds of music to change it up. Rap music, rock music, pop, hip-hop techno, club music! I can't wait to try it, I bet its going to be a new hit across the country!!!! I love to dance and why not do it to a follow the instructor type style!!! It's an hour long class and I plan to enjoy myself and sweat!!!! yay!!!
Hot Yoga they also have where they heat the room up to over 100 degrees and do yoga in it! I don't think I can handle that, especially not while TTC!!! 
Kids fitness starts soon for DD in the summer! I have been going through cabin fever and now that the weather is breaking I am in a fantastic mood!!!! :happydance:

You both had dizziness, and both of your charts look nice, so I hope this is it for you guys!!! :flower:

Hailey Brook, my dd, was entered into a beautiful baby contest by my aunt when she was 6 months old and she won first place and the store hung a 11" x 14" picture of her for a year!!! I didn;t know she had enetred her in a contest! Thanks very much, Sabrina!!! She is a camera hog and since she turned 5 she loves dresses, anything pink and yellow and wants her nails done! She's growing up, but her attitude is that of a 16 year rebellious teen!!! :rofl:


----------



## Nessicle

Julie your DD is sooo much like you! She's gorgeous!! 

Hope you're right for us about the dizzyness and charts - Bella you hear that.....this could be it for us!!!! FX for us babe xx


----------



## Nessicle

BellaBlu said:


> FX'd! I can't decide if I wanna test tomorrow or wait until friday. That way if AF shows I wouldn't have wasted another test. :lol:

I'm like that but i know I won't hold out testing lol


----------



## BellaBlu

Julie :D That makes me smile. Its amazing how you give birth to a "baby" and they grow into their own unique individual with personality and likes/dislikes. It amazes me. I can't wait to experience that! She deserved that award, for sure :thumbup: That sounds AWESOME about the Zumba class! I would def. attend something like that, I love dance! I used to do choreograph dancing back in the states before we came here, nothing professional just for fun.. but I loved it! I'm going to have to see if they have anything like that around here.

Nessa- :happydance: I know! Shhh. I'm trying to ignore all the good stuff so I don't get my hopes back up! lol.


----------



## tryforbaby2

You two are hysterical! :haha: Keep us posted, I am your loyal 'post' stalker!!! LMAO! :rofl: 

And thanks about DD, she is quite a character!!! Have you guys ever seen the Orbitz gum commercial where the two ladies are fighting over a man?

My DD repeats what they say. She walks around saying "Who are you caliing a coodie queen, you lint licker!" and "What the french, toast!" LMAO but I know in a few years she'll be able to fill in the blanks!!! I need to watch out!!! LOL

Well ladies I will hopping off the computer very soon as I am talking us outside to draw with chalk and go for a walk! Oooo that rhymes! Aha! 

Have a great day Ladies!


----------



## BellaBlu

Thats hilarious! :haha: Have fun drawing with chalk! Love that stuff :thumbup: enjoy the weather. :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha bless her Julie!! I can't wait to have a little person to make me laugh like that!! :cloud9:


----------



## IceFire

Good morning girls!!

Well, I was feeling better this morning, then right after I got to work, someone came up behind me, patted me on the back, and said "well how's our little pregnant lady feeling?" I turned around, and the person said "Oh, I thought you were someone else". :cry: I wanted to die. I think I still do:cry: Maybe it was supposed to be a sign but if not it was yet another cruel torment....:cry: Will this ever end???????????

Ugh, anyways, I am really excited for Ness and Bella! FX'd for you guys! Don't give up on yourselves (hmm, maybe I need to give myself my own pep talk. Wish it worked that way..) 

T4B2, when is your AF due? I think we might be due on the same day. I guess that puts us in the joys of the dreaded 2ww now.....

Hope you ladies are having a great day!!

Love and :dust: to all!


----------



## IceFire

Oh, and Bella: As for home yoga, I am doing some. It is actually fertility yoga and it is done by a lady named Anna Davis. I ordered the DVD on Amazon awhile back. I really like it! It is very relaxing and surprisingly easy to do.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Nessicle

OMG I would have been mortified! Poor you hun!! xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

How strange i rang up the local fitness center and hour ago to ask if they do any exercise classes and he rang me back saying yoga starts 16th march 5 till 6, 50p a session!!! 

Does it help u lose weight or just tone you up? im not flexible in the slightest, id look like a right arse trying to lift my legs :rofl:


----------



## Minimin

Hey Ladies, 
Loads to catch up on again- just took a mammoth nap! Now wanting to treat myself to something naughty to eat so about to go downstairs and burrow.

Would definitely recommend Yoga ladies- there are several DVD's out there! I love it! M2K- 50p is a bargain- I think the cheapest I have found near me is £5 and hot yoga is round £13! I cant wait to get my training completed so I can teach!!
Hot yoga is not good if you are ttc and starting up yoga. If you have been doing hot yoga regularly and then fall pregnant your body is used to the heat and generally is ok until the last trimester.

There are special Pregnancy classes which when we ALL get our :bfp: I would recommend. 

Zumba sounds interesting- let us know how you get on! 

I have Wii fit too and did that religiously from New years until I went to egypt last month... dont seem to have got back on it since then and now am scared it is going to tell me off LMAO!!

Off to forage....xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Geez I leave for a coupla hrs and billions of pages appear!! Saraya had chicken potpie for lunch and "mmmmmm"ed the whole way through it. She keeps going up to the fish tank and smiling and touching it :D I had to rescue one of the fish though, he was being attacked so he is now in my mixing bowl in the kitchen!! LOL


----------



## Nessicle

oooh Yoga sounds interesting I might have to take that up you know - seeing as I'm pregnant now (or hoping lol) :haha:


----------



## Minimin

Nessicle said:


> oooh Yoga sounds interesting I might have to take that up you know - seeing as I'm pregnant now (or hoping lol) :haha:

Definitely should do- It helps through out the pregnancy and then when birthing- also restoring balance when you have given birth! I didnt do my elective on Pregnancy Yoga as at the time I wasnt trying but I shall be doing a module on it this time! LOL :happydance::happydance:

I know there are tons of pelvic exercises and hip openers which I do prior to ovulation to help "open" up that area--- kinda envisage DH's :spermy: having a better route to eggy if it is all open ?? :wacko::wacko:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Sabrina, we had some fun with the chalk, super messy and then went for a walk until my dd started complaining her legs hurt, booo! LOL I watch an infant baby, shes 11 months now (started watching her when she was 3 months and boy does it kill! Grrr! LOL) and she screamed bloody murder when I took the chalk off her!!! She loved the walk though! :) 
Ness, they do say the darnedness things. I'll tell you now that she at 2 years old has super glued her mouth shut and at nearly 4 years old has gotten us kicked out of a dollar store for kicking a ball into an elderly woman's face!!! And when we are at the store if she sees someone that is covered head to toe in religious attire she yells "Why are they wearing their halloween costume?" etc etc Trust me she has some pretty funny and horrid remarks!! :dohh:
IceFire, my AF is due March 20th. I am CD21 and 3DPO today, its just the beginning. I drove myself mad waiting to O and then I didn't BD enough anyway!!! :dohh: And I can't believe someone said that to you, I would have been mortified also!! However, it has to be a sign, at least a soon to be sign anyway!
Minimin, I used wii fii for a week or two then I haven't been on it since also because I am afraid of it telling me off! :rofl: 
M2K, Yoga looks like fun! When you are doing it everyone else's heads should be down also and not paying attention to anyone's butt's!!! :lol:


----------



## Nessicle

I'll be coming to you for yoga sessions Min!!


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: Julie OMG halloween costume!!! I wouldn't be able to keep a straight face!! :haha:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Ness, seriously she comes off with some ridiculous remarks. I can't help but to laugh but sometimes I am mortified! Take yesterday for instance, I ran to this store, Old Navy, and there is a man who is converting to a woman who works there. Well my daughter said yesterday "Mommy, look at that lady, she is very tall like a beanstalk, how did she get that tall!" I was embarassed but how do you explain that?! I just said she is tall like your Aunt is, I was baffled and had no remark!!!


----------



## Minimin

LMAO at your girl T4B2!!! I bet she keeps you chuckling and smiling!
Ness- Definitely come to my class' I wont be qualified until July but hopefully then we are pregnant and can share our new journey together!
https://www.theyogaspace.co.uk/
Studio in Leeds in Meanwood- Not sure that is good for you though :(

So my AF type pains are pretty low and dull at the moment- I think too much about it and now cant say for sure they are like AF ones :( arrggghhhh hate this waiting!

Ness- shall we have a mass poas tomorrow morning- I will use my cheapo ones though :)


----------



## tryforbaby2

We shall rename this thread the Softcup wearing Yoga Fanatics!!!! LMAO


----------



## Minimin

^^^ :rofl: good idea! That would confuse the hell outta people! :)


----------



## Nessicle

Minimin said:


> LMAO at your girl T4B2!!! I bet she keeps you chuckling and smiling!
> Ness- Definitely come to my class' I wont be qualified until July but hopefully then we are pregnant and can share our new journey together!
> https://www.theyogaspace.co.uk/
> Studio in Leeds in Meanwood- Not sure that is good for you though :(
> 
> So my AF type pains are pretty low and dull at the moment- I think too much about it and now cant say for sure they are like AF ones :( arrggghhhh hate this waiting!
> 
> Ness- shall we have a mass poas tomorrow morning- I will use my cheapo ones though :)

Thanks for the link sweetie! yeah I've heard of the yoga space - unfortunatley I don't drive so can't get there but hoping to pass my test pretty soon so maybe I'll be able to drive over! 

Yep lets poas in the morning with FMU then do one with SMU. Lets see what we get. I've got some FRER's and some IC's gonna do one of each lol x


----------



## tryforbaby2

It sure would! LMAO


----------



## KimmyB

Good luck Ness and Min for testing tomorrow morning!


----------



## Minimin

One test of each.. ohhh la la mademoiselle! You are spoiling me!


----------



## BellaBlu

Hey girls! Glad you had a good time julie, your daughter sounds like she's tons of fun! (embarrasing, but fun) lol. 

Thanks for the info Allie, I'm gonna have to look into it. It sounds great!

Whats everyone up to? it's been a crazy few hours.. I looked at my FF and I started my period on the 8th last month.. so I'm on CD30 of a 29 day cycle? Wtf. My cycles are wack. I dont even know when to test. =|

Trying to decide what to make for supper! And LOL about the Softcup wearing yoga fanatics.. hilarious!


----------



## Nessicle

Just been talking about FF with a girl on another thread, and I remembered what Eve said - is this your first month charting Bella? if so, like Eve said it won't know your personal cycle yet so it's just guestimating. IT's got me a day behind what I actually am and the way it's going it'll put me at a 30 day cycle which I've never ever had. I'm a 28 day cycle girl and always have been. So I wouldnt worry too much just yet!


----------



## Nessicle

Minimin said:


> One test of each.. ohhh la la mademoiselle! You are spoiling me!

that reminded me of the Fererro Rocher advert :haha:


----------



## BellaBlu

Ohhh that makes sense. Duh. lol.. okay thanks hun. I was wondering! So "technically" speaking... :) I'm late for my period. :yipee:


----------



## Nessicle

technically yes you are darling!!! TEST TEST TEST!!! Test with evening urine it works better for some women! I've been told by another lady that you should hold your pee for about 3-4 hours and it should be similar colour to FMU or SMU or don't test with that urine x


----------



## Nessicle

I've just discovered I'm only 9dpo lol x


----------



## IceFire

FX'd Bella!!! Softcup-wearing yoga ladies :rofl: Funny!!

I really like the yoga DVD I use....she does guided relaxation at the end and it is wonderful!! She also uses several yoga poses that are meant to be a hip-opening type of thing. And yes, yoga definitely tones you up! Especially your arms...holding yourself up in Downward-Facing Dog will tone those arms up in a hurry:haha: And I definitely like doing it at home so I don't have make an idiot out of myself in front of experienced yoga people :rofl:

Well the waiting game continues for us all...are we all somewhere in the 2ww now?? FX'd and tons of super-sticky :dust: to all of you ladies!


----------



## Minimin

Allie- Your right- Toning arms and abs without you noticing! Love that bit! 

Bella- Having the same problem as to what to make and then realised I had some Jus Rol pastry in the fridge and got a moment of genius and decided to make a vegetable and quorn home made pies for dinner!! Made my own white wine and cheese...hmm love cheese and wine...sauce and chucked in some veggies! Waiting to put the pastry over it and stick it in the oven. DH doesnt get home until 7.30 so I dont have to do the last part now.. The million $$ questions... do I make some Roast tatties to go with it?


----------



## BellaBlu

I NEED HELP NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If you get a BFP does it matter if the other line is really thin?!?!?!

OMG :O


----------



## Minimin

OMG girl post a pic- I think a postive is a positve. Which test are you using? How long did it take to come up!!!!???


----------



## BellaBlu

It came right up!!! Right away :D It's so thin though it scares me :shrug: but it IS there! I had a friend come confirm!


----------



## Minimin

OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!! GIRL I THINK THIS IS IT!!!!..... I am tearing up now so 'scuse my illiteracy!

:wohoo: :hugs: and lots and lots of :happydance:

Sabrina! WE NEED A PIC PLEASE!!


----------



## starcrossed

BellaBlu said:


> I NEED HELP NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> If you get a BFP does it matter if the other line is really thin?!?!?!
> 
> OMG :O

A LINE IS A LINE!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR :bfp: BFP!!!!!!!

:wohoo:


----------



## BellaBlu

https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p107/brinajane/023.jpg


??????????????????????????????


----------



## bugzaboo1985

looks like a BFP to me!!

CONGRATS HUN 
xxxx


----------



## BellaBlu

NO WAY :happydance: ... 

OMG thank God! :yipee: Im in tears I can't stop shaking!


----------



## Nessicle

OMG OMG OMG what did I tell you honey!!! You've done it!!! I've just had chills go up and down my spine! :wohoo: :happydance: 

xxxxxx


----------



## BellaBlu

I'm SO scared to take another test :( I don't want it to be negative! I'll probably lose it. This is the most elated feeling I've ever experienced!


----------



## KimmyB

OMG Bella!! That has gota be a BFP!! :wohoo:


----------



## Jennifer8

Bella looks like a BFP. Congratulations! xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

BellaBlu said:


> I'm SO scared to take another test :( I don't want it to be negative! I'll probably lose it. This is the most elated feeling I've ever experienced!

don't be scared darling you've done it -it's fate, Gods plan just when you were about to give up ttc for a while you get your bfp!!! :happydance:


----------



## KimmyB

When will you be able to restest?!


----------



## BellaBlu

I re-tested tonight and didnt see anything! BUT that line was so flipping obvious.. I'm not gonna get down about it. Cuz it's like .. what 1/5000 women can get a false positive? My urine was super diluted on the 2nd test :)

I'm gonna wait a few days and retest! I want a nice strong positive :thumbup:


----------



## KimmyB

I'll keep my fingers crossed for a big fat positive in a few days then Sabrina!


----------



## tryforbaby2

BellaBlu said:


> I re-tested tonight and didnt see anything! BUT that line was so flipping obvious.. I'm not gonna get down about it. Cuz it's like .. what 1/5000 women can get a false positive? My urine was super diluted on the 2nd test :)
> 
> I'm gonna wait a few days and retest! I want a nice strong positive :thumbup:

Sabrina, after 10 long cycles of TTC you soooo deserve it!!! Yay!!! I don't like those blue dye tests, do you have any other brands out there?.....


----------



## Minimin

Sabrina- Keep your chin up honey!
Ness- you ok hun- are we testing tomorrow morning?


----------



## BellaBlu

I so hope this is it.. I'll be shattered otherwise! I hate the blue dye ones too :( But it's all they have at the store here! I briefly considered going out "on the economy" but I can't freaking read German, and I'd have no clue what was "positive!"

I'm still very hopeful. It's nice and blue :) Weird.. but blue. So here's to hopin! Thank you all for your excitement and kind words.. what an awesome feeling! I adore all of you :hugs:


----------



## KimmyB

Morning girls! How we all doing? Min and Ness how did it go?! Nothing new to report from me! Excited to see my chart taking shape though :happydance:


----------



## BellaBlu

Morning Kimmy! :flower:

It is exciting to watch your chart start taking shape.. I love temping. :) 

Anything new from any of you girls? I hope everyone had a good night :flow:


----------



## Minimin

Morning Kimmy and Bella!
I did my test with SMU and looked like a :bfn: but when I took it outta the bin about 10 minutes later-:haha: you know how we all do the obligatory look :blush:- well the appears to be a red smudge that I cant get on my iphone camera.:dohh:
Dont think you can tell on the pictures below:growlmad:





Still I am only 12dpo and it was SMU and... of course I used the internet cheapie stix! I dont think I have ever seen anyone with a nice positive on them. May trowel the galleries and see.

Bella how are you babe?

Kimmy- I love watching the chart take shape. I keep saying I am going to stop temping nxt month but I dont think I will be able to :blush:

Nessicles where are you!! Did you test?


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls!!! 

Hi min!! just seen your email about to mail ya back :hugs:

well I did retest this morning.....still only 10dpo for me so very early but I still see lines on my tests, they can't be all bad tests lol, so I hope these lines gets stronger toward the weekend!


----------



## Nessicle

I dont see it on the invert Min but I see on the non-inverted image....OMG think you did itl!! xx


----------



## Nessicle

Bella darling you defo got that bfp and you deserve it so much!!!! :hugs: xx


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: Bella!

So how's things with you? Anymore tests today?


----------



## KimmyB

Min and Ness I see it!! Hope this is it for both of you!!


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Kimmy!! Now we just need to see lovely strong lines!! :happydance:


----------



## Minimin

Ness- I'm not sure how close to the control our lines are meant to be... I can definitely see two lines on both your sticks even without the inversion!!!! eeekkkk. 10dpo is very early for you.

I'm not excited as I have to hope for a sticky one and one that has made it to the right place. The :bfp: will be a step to more worry. My twinges post ovulation always make me think it is implanting in my only tube :(...eekkk c'mon lil beanie! Looking at my chart I dont really have an implantation dip unless we count the one at 3-4dpo. Which I am thinking is early and could this mean it is not uterine?...see.. already getting worried.
Going to get some lunch and sort out some bits I was supposed to do yesterday :)


----------



## laura6914

wow this thread moves so quickly. 

And Ness..... you aswell...... oh this is all so exciting. I hope tis is your BFP. You girls have me in tears today. lol.

Just so you know i never got a strong BFP on an IC. have you tried a FRER? xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Minimin said:


> Ness- I'm not sure how close to the control our lines are meant to be... I can definitely see two lines on both your sticks even without the inversion!!!! eeekkkk. 10dpo is very early for you.
> 
> I'm not excited as I have to hope for a sticky one and one that has made it to the right place. The :bfp: will be a step to more worry. My twinges post ovulation always make me think it is implanting in my only tube :(...eekkk c'mon lil beanie! Looking at my chart I dont really have an implantation dip unless we count the one at 3-4dpo. Which I am thinking is early and could this mean it is not uterine?...see.. already getting worried.
> Going to get some lunch and sort out some bits I was supposed to do yesterday :)

Mine have been consistantly in that place they are now so think that's about right and yours look in the same place so I think it's pretty promising honey!! 

dont worry too much - the twinges you felt could be the signals the ovary sends to the egg to get it to move down to the utuers, I had those for a few days too, plus if I did have an ID then mine was on CD4 too which is mega mega earlybut it depends when our egg was released and depends if they are actual implantation dips xxx


----------



## laura6914

oh and Min i missed your post at the top. 

Oh girlies i really hope this is it for you. 

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

laura6914 said:


> wow this thread moves so quickly.
> 
> And Ness..... you aswell...... oh this is all so exciting. I hope tis is your BFP. You girls have me in tears today. lol.
> 
> Just so you know i never got a strong BFP on an IC. have you tried a FRER? xxx

yep mega mega faint but I can see a line but barely on the FRER - I'm only 10dpo though so perhaps that's why FRER isn't giving me much right at the minute. I have two in my drawer though so will test with that tomorrow and Friday xx


----------



## BellaBlu

:) I see the lines a little bit on the inverted one Ness! Omg :D I hope they get darker, but like you said, they can't ALL be bad tests.

Minimin- I def. see that "smudge" you speak of ;) When are you testing again? And not everyone gets implantation dips hun ;)

Kimmy- No way. No more tests for me honey.. Im just taking it easy and waiting it out. I really really don't want to have to second guess myself with the next one!


----------



## BellaBlu

and even if I am pregnant. I'm not moving out of the softcups thread for awhile either :blush: .. that makes me sad to think about!


----------



## laura6914

yeah ness that is very very early hun. i was testing everyday for a week and slowly very slowly watched them get darker. best to do a digi. even though my tests were so faint it came up positive right away. they are really good. 

Bella you not testing again at all. wow you must have a lot of will power. I done enough to open my own pharmacy. :haha:

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

that's what I mean, it can't be a fluke now, there are faint lines on every test! xx


----------



## Minimin

Hi laura! How are you? Good to see you here again! Hope your doing well. Feed our symptom addiction and tell us yours! LOL oh and I think IC are sometimes not good at picking up anything.Did you do a branded test as well as IC and the branded gave you a postive?

Bella- I think I am on you on this- I have done one at 10dpo and 12dpo and AF due Friday so I think the weekend will be my next test. I need to see a dark line on a branded test to make me believe I am not going to have an early MC like last time.

Ness! I think your right bout not really knowing when we have ovulated and if the dip is Implantation. I am over analysing my charts when i should be out running errands! LMAO


----------



## Nessicle

BellaBlu said:


> and even if I am pregnant. I'm not moving out of the softcups thread for awhile either :blush: .. that makes me sad to think about!

I know me too - I wont be going anywhere for a while if I am pregnant!! x


----------



## Nessicle

laura6914 said:


> yeah ness that is very very early hun. i was testing everyday for a week and slowly very slowly watched them get darker. best to do a digi. even though my tests were so faint it came up positive right away. they are really good.
> 
> Bella you not testing again at all. wow you must have a lot of will power. I done enough to open my own pharmacy. :haha:
> 
> xxx

:rofl: Laura I will be doing then every day still til I'm sure ha ha! 

I will wait til AF is due before I do a digi, she's due on Saturday! 

I could go get a Tesco one but I don't know what Miu they are. I'm getting nothing on Superdrug at the moment and they're supposed to be more sensitive than FRER's xx


----------



## Minimin

Nessicle said:


> BellaBlu said:
> 
> 
> and even if I am pregnant. I'm not moving out of the softcups thread for awhile either :blush: .. that makes me sad to think about!
> 
> I know me too - I wont be going anywhere for a while if I am pregnant!! xClick to expand...

me three.. ha ha.. can call this the softcup grduates thread then! Hey Laura- that makes you a graduand already! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

Minimin said:


> Hi laura! How are you? Good to see you here again! Hope your doing well. Feed our symptom addiction and tell us yours! LOL oh and I think IC are sometimes not good at picking up anything.Did you do a branded test as well as IC and the branded gave you a postive?
> 
> Bella- I think I am on you on this- I have done one at 10dpo and 12dpo and AF due Friday so I think the weekend will be my next test. I need to see a dark line on a branded test to make me believe I am not going to have an early MC like last time.
> 
> Ness! I think your right bout not really knowing when we have ovulated and if the dip is Implantation. I am over analysing my charts when i should be out running errands! LMAO


I will probs do an IC every day til the weekend just to satisfy my poas addiction but I don't think I will go and buy a digi or anything as I reckon it would say not pregnant just at the moment - aren't they 50miu or something?? xx


----------



## laura6914

hey min. I done an Asdas own and a FRER got positives on both of those. they were faint but hell of a lot darker than the IC :wacko: they were the 10miu ICs aswell. 

I had cramps, backache and major major tiredness. An abundance of CM, i had loads of it. Sickness and all the usual symptoms like sore nips and things didnt kick in until 6 weeks. I had sore boobs but that was a normal sign of AF for me so didnt look into it. 

min your chart looks fantastic to. Those temps just keep rising! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Minimin

Think some are more sensitive than that Ness:
https://www.babyhopes.com/pregnancy-test-sensitivity-comparison.html
Google search came up with that..


----------



## laura6914

Nessicle said:


> laura6914 said:
> 
> 
> yeah ness that is very very early hun. i was testing everyday for a week and slowly very slowly watched them get darker. best to do a digi. even though my tests were so faint it came up positive right away. they are really good.
> 
> Bella you not testing again at all. wow you must have a lot of will power. I done enough to open my own pharmacy. :haha:
> 
> xxx
> 
> :rofl: Laura I will be doing then every day still til I'm sure ha ha!
> 
> I will wait til AF is due before I do a digi, she's due on Saturday!
> 
> I could go get a Tesco one but I don't know what Miu they are. I'm getting nothing on Superdrug at the moment and they're supposed to be more sensitive than FRER's xxClick to expand...


im not kidding. i done 30 tests maybe more all together. :rofl:

That sounds like a good idea. Ill be waiting for the result. That is weird with the superdrug ones. they are supposed to be good. i never done one of those though so cant comment. 

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Laura I've had that pain in my hip again - this time further in the hip joint itself, and it shoots down the top of my leg! 

I'm so tired, headache, toothache and light dizzyness for the past few days. 

My temp is a bit up and down at the moment but still above the coverline and AF due in 3 days so hope it's looking good!! xx


----------



## Nessicle

I think the superdrug ones - the windows are so damn small lol you can barely see anything! xx


----------



## laura6914

oh ness i had that hip thing to. In fact i have had really ad problems with my hips. They feel like they are cramping then i have shooting pains right down to m groin. Not nice. 

Im having really bad headaches now. Didnt have them until a few days ago and appearently its a sign of having a boy. :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Minimin

ohh how exciting - I love all the ways we can try and predict what we are having. Also heard heartburn was a sign the baby will have lots of hair?? The shape of the bump is also meant to be indicative! LMAO!


----------



## Nessicle

laura6914 said:


> oh ness i had that hip thing to. In fact i have had really ad problems with my hips. They feel like they are cramping then i have shooting pains right down to m groin. Not nice.
> 
> Im having really bad headaches now. Didnt have them until a few days ago and appearently its a sign of having a boy. :thumbup:
> 
> xx

Yeah that's where mine is - in to the groin area! 

Are you going to find out the sex?? xx


----------



## Razcox

Ness - Those temps are looking good, fingers crossed they stay raised. Mine used to plummet at 13DPO so i knew it was a sign AF was on the way. When they didnt drop this month i got so excitied.

Took another test this morning a FRER and the 2nd line came up first and was much darker and thicker then the control line. Will have to surpress the POAS addiction until the weekend now when i will test with a digi to hopefully get that 3 +. Will relax a bit more when i see that i think.


----------



## Razcox

laura6914 said:


> oh ness i had that hip thing to. In fact i have had really ad problems with my hips. They feel like they are cramping then i have shooting pains right down to m groin. Not nice.
> 
> Im having really bad headaches now. Didnt have them until a few days ago and appearently its a sign of having a boy. :thumbup:
> 
> xx

So men are a pain right from the start then!! LOL


----------



## BellaBlu

Wow.. I think I'm going to have a "he/she" cuz I had those pains too.. and heartburn! Unless I'm gonna have a little boy with lots of hair! lol :)

No but in all honesty.. The one symptom this month that really made me go .. Hmmmm... was the pain in my boobs. Like somebody was stabbing me in them. No joke! I've had them be sore before. But this was like actually stabbing pain in them. That was just strange for me :thumbup:

Laura- Yes ma'am. But I don't have will power, I have a strong desire to not be dissapointed lol.


----------



## Nessicle

Bella OMG I've had stapping type pains in my bb's too!! 

Plus I had heartburn though not so much right now, bb's feel a bit heavy and fuller though visually they don't look bigger. For me I just feel sooo exhausted right now and like I'm on the brink of getting a cold that never actually happens, plus the dizzy spells. 

In terms of CM not much except feeling 'wet' it's not sticky or creamy or anything just when I go to the loo there are circles of wet on my underwear - making me feel like AF has arrived. 

xx


----------



## BellaBlu

:shrug: i dont have lots of CM. i wonder why! and not to be gross but what I do have is a yellow-ish color. Kinda yuck.. but its all good! ;)

Sounds great ness! As they say: Roll on testing day!


----------



## Nessicle

Razcox said:


> Ness - Those temps are looking good, fingers crossed they stay raised. Mine used to plummet at 13DPO so i knew it was a sign AF was on the way. When they didnt drop this month i got so excitied.
> 
> Took another test this morning a FRER and the 2nd line came up first and was much darker and thicker then the control line. Will have to surpress the POAS addiction until the weekend now when i will test with a digi to hopefully get that 3 +. Will relax a bit more when i see that i think.

thank you Raz!!! 

Still having cramps and feel like AF is gonna come but heard a lot of women can have cramps for a while after they get their bfp...??

Tempted to go and get a digi but that's silly!! Wouldnt show if a FRER isnt showing much would it?x


----------



## Aaisrie

asda own hpts are 25, superdrug are 10 and frer are 15


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Eve - getting nothing except smudginess with Superdrug!


----------



## BellaBlu

Good afternoon Eve luv :flow:


----------



## tryforbaby2

:hi:

Bella, you were due for AF yesterday right? And she's not here!!!?? When are you going to take another test??? :happydance:

Ness, Hi hun! Did you post the pic of the FRER test? 

I am getting to excited for the updates ladies!!

I had a weird dream last night, considering I slept for crap!!! I had a dream I went to the bathroom and checked my cervix and there was orangy-brown blood which after a few minutes in my dream I figured was IB since it was in the middle of my 2ww!!! I was so excited in my dream it felt so real!!! But I occassionaly get weird dreams. I also have dreams about my teeth all the time falling out or just touching them and they shatter, etc etc. 

Anyway, I am CD22 and 4DPO today and in my neck of the woods its on 8am so nothing to report yet today. But I am feeling great and today I am taking my dd for her tryout for the county competition cheerleading!!! Yay!!! I am so excited, I'll finally be busy and out of the house more. I am also waiting for a call back for her to join the Academy of Combative Arts, she'd like that since her and her daddy wrestle/fight when he gets home!!!! Busy Busy ladies!


----------



## Razcox

BellaBlu said:


> :shrug: i dont have lots of CM. i wonder why! and not to be gross but what I do have is a yellow-ish color. Kinda yuck.. but its all good! ;)
> 
> Sounds great ness! As they say: Roll on testing day!

I do have a fair bit of CM and a lot of it is like that too. A pale yellow snotty like stuff - NICE!

Ness - I have had some AF type pains the few days after the :bfp: sent me running to the loo everytime! :dohh:


----------



## Nessicle

Oooh Julie spooky about the dream!! Didnt take a pic of the FRER as it's still to faint to see on a pic. 11dpo tomorrow so think it should start being easier to see so will do one then. Also bought a cb digi for when I do see those two lines and I will see them lol!! 

Raz - yeah I heard some women can have them through most of first tri too, suppose you're just feeling the beanie grow really! :flower: 

I'm sooo exhausted today, I'm dying to go home but have to be at work as my boss isn't in ugh!! 

got tomorrow afternoon and Friday off work which means I will be able to charge my camera up and take some good pics of the positive tests which I know I'm gonna get :thumbup:!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Love the positive attitude!!! Yay!


----------



## BellaBlu

Julie- No sign of :af: at all! I always get "bone dry" CM before I start.. and cervix is still high and closed. =) I wanna wait until tomorrow or friday to test, but I'm sure DH will come home with a bag full of tests.. either him or my best friend who lives next door! They're as excited/curious as I am. :haha:

Danny was so funny yesterday. I didn't WANT to tell him anything until I was positive about it.. but he came home looking so cute and loveable. I couldn't help it.. I'm a sucker :lol: .. His face was priceless!


----------



## Nessicle

aww Bella he he! bless him!! 

Must suck not being able to get any other tests on base!! Are you not able to venture out to a supermarket?? xx


----------



## BellaBlu

Ness- It does suck! Apparently I wasn't the only one TTC on base, cuz I was just there 3 days ago and they were stocking the pregnancy tests up, and then yesterday there was ONE left.. and it was hidden behind some OV kits. I was like WOW!
I could! But I don't wanna take the public transportation and it's cold out.. not to mention I wouldn't know how to tell somebody I was lost. lol.. I'd rather tough it out and pick them up when danny's not at work. :shrug: :thumbup:

Ness im ready to see a dark line on your tests :tease: these next few days need to fly by!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good luck Bella and Ness!! FX for you and tons of sticky baby dust your way!!


----------



## Nessicle

BellaBlu said:


> Ness- It does suck! Apparently I wasn't the only one TTC on base, cuz I was just there 3 days ago and they were stocking the pregnancy tests up, and then yesterday there was ONE left.. and it was hidden behind some OV kits. I was like WOW!
> I could! But I don't wanna take the public transportation and it's cold out.. not to mention I wouldn't know how to tell somebody I was lost. lol.. I'd rather tough it out and pick them up when danny's not at work. :shrug: :thumbup:
> 
> Ness im ready to see a dark line on your tests :tease: these next few days need to fly by!

You need to find out who is stealing all your tests and tie her up ha ha!! 

Buy a few when they get them in stock - must be hard being over there hun not being able to understand the lingo etc and being stuck on base, bet you love the days Danny isn't working and you can both go for a wander!! 

Mind you not that it's better over here being stuck in an office all day :haha:

I have a feeling 11dpo (tomorrow) will be a good day for me - that's what I keep telling myself anyway ha ha 

I can't wait for a day and half off tomorrow afternoon and Friday....I'm so exhausted I feel I'm just gonna sleep lol!


----------



## IceFire

OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


Min, Ness, and Sabrina!!!!!!!!!!! I have chills down my spine and tears in my eyes! I am so excited for all of you!! Can't wait to see what the next few days hold!!! 

Julie, you and I have to get our BFPs this month or we are going to be the only ones left on the thread:haha:

After that horrible day at work yesterday my DH took me out for Mexican food and margaritas...I am embarrassed to say I had three:blush: But I am only 4 dpo so very unlikely any potential bean would have been in there anyway. 

FX'd for my Softcup-wearing Yoga Fanatics :rofl:

Love and extra extra sticky :dust: :dust: !!!


----------



## Minimin

Bella- I hear you about going out in this weather. I just went out for a couple of hours and am sooooo glad to be back indoors with a toasty hot water bottle on my lower back! It is not nice outside. As Ness said- I would stock up on sticks! Can you get some online? There must be some sort of baby boom going on as I have noticed my local superdrugs are always out of tests too!!

Ness- tiredness is a good sign- I hope you are still planning on chatting to us though- critical days thursday- friday are!


----------



## Nessicle

Of course I am Min!!! 

I do think I have my bfp though girls.....look at this pic one of the other lovely ladies on this forum did for me...


----------



## BellaBlu

:wohoo: Everytime somebody gets excited it makes me all bubbly again. lol
No worries about the margarita's Allie, it happens! Like you said, beanie probably wasn't even snuggled in yet! Sorry you had a bad day at work though :flow:

My pelvis area feels tender.. like my actual muscles. See NOW i've noticing every little thing. Goodness! :lol:


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Alli!!! I wouldnt worry too much about Margerita's. The lil beanie is still a few cells and getting all it needs from it's stores! How were those Margerita's? I can live vivariously through you! I have had some wine during the 2WW but a Margerita sounds YUMMMY!!!!

Glad DH and you went out. Are you feeling better?


----------



## Nessicle

allie I've convinced myself from CD1 I would be pregnant so have continued to stuff myself with food ha ha mmm mexican and don't worry about the margharita! It won't have hurt! Just eaten a full bag of marshmallows....but hey the baby needed it :rofl:


----------



## BellaBlu

Minimin- I just ordered a pack of 25 more the day before! lol.. but waiting on them in the mail. I usually grab 2 or 3, but geesh. I didn't think all 40 of the new boxes would be gone so quickly! There aren't that many people on this base. :haha: Oh well. 

Ness- That looks really good honey! I see something, but it's kinda "ghost line-ish" so try not to get too over the moon until you get a nice pink one :) Rest assured, I think it looks great and that's probably it! Especially since you are testing early. :happydance:


----------



## BellaBlu

yep- just looked again and there is defo something there :D


----------



## Nessicle

OMG thanks hun! Glad you see it! Don't want to get too overexcited just yet - I really won't settle til I get to do the digi! 

:happydance: xx


----------



## IceFire

I guess I have convinced myself that I won't be pregnant this month either so I am just sort of doing whatever...and those margaritas were AWESOME! Lime on the rocks with salt..mmmmmm. Perfect ending to crappy day...

Am trying hard not to stress but I want this so much! I was really feeling great during ovulation when we were BDing and using Softcups....but now that I have OV'd I am back to feeling sad and doubtful. Such a vicious cycle. Maybe I will take that TTC break after all....


----------



## Minimin

IceFire said:


> I guess I have convinced myself that I won't be pregnant this month either so I am just sort of doing whatever...and those margaritas were AWESOME! Lime on the rocks with salt..mmmmmm. Perfect ending to crappy day...
> 
> Am trying hard not to stress but I want this so much! I was really feeling great during ovulation when we were BDing and using Softcups....but now that I have OV'd I am back to feeling sad and doubtful. Such a vicious cycle. Maybe I will take that TTC break after all....

:hugs: Allie- dont think for a minute you are alone in thinking this. I can probably say for 100 % all of us feels like that. I think when we are OV and ttc using sc temping etc it is all exciting as we are working towards it. When the 2ww comes around there isnt much else we can do but wait. Dont be hard on yourself babe.:hugs::kiss:


----------



## KimmyB

Icefire don't give up! BFPs tend to arrive right when you don't expect it so maybe this month will be yours also?! I know how you feel though, I'm 4dpo and lost all positivity! Doubt I'll be joining min, bella and nessa this month :( But there's always next month yeah?! I don't want to be the only one left on this thread so please don't leave me my knocked up BnB buddies! :haha:


----------



## Minimin

Kimmy- not going anywhere :bfp: or no :bfp:!!!
Dont lose hope ladies- Thats exactly how I felt after OV- Not feeling it and just had this gut feeling- though I'm not jumping for joy until I see a darker line on a pink superdrug one-get bloods done and then the 6 week scan to tell me the lil one is not in my tube.. Kimmy- you can understand that fear! :( :hugs: and dont give up. PMA girls!


----------



## Helly

Im in work and cant read all the way back, Min, Ness, Bella whats going on?????


----------



## Nessicle

think I have a :bfp: Helly! 


Bella defo has one and Min is same as me with her lovely faint lines!! :cloud9: xx


----------



## KimmyB

Minimin said:


> Kimmy- not going anywhere :bfp: or no :bfp:!!!
> Dont lose hope ladies- Thats exactly how I felt after OV- Not feeling it and just had this gut feeling- though I'm not jumping for joy until I see a darker line on a pink superdrug one-get bloods done and then the 6 week scan to tell me the lil one is not in my tube.. Kimmy- you can understand that fear! :( :hugs: and dont give up. PMA girls!

Min I totally get you there, I see getting a BFP as the first hurdle in many! Then there's the bloods to check it's doubling as it should, then there's the early scan to check beanies not got lazy and stayed in my one remaining tube! Then I've got to get to 12 weeks...I can't even think about anything after 12 weeks! I'll be a dithering wreck if I ever get to full term :dohh: Good luck though Min, I'll be rooting for you!:hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Hey Helly!!!
Ness and Bella had some faint line during the past few days. Ness had sone another set of tests today and also got some more faint lines. She is 10dpo. Bella is waiting to test again- I think :witch: is due for her today.
Me- did and IC cheapy and possible faint line but it was possibly outside timeframe and with SMU. I am 11dpo and waiting to test after :witch: is late this Saturday!
Think thats it.. I'm trying to tweak my stick to get a better picture on my phone but no luck :(


----------



## Minimin

Hey Helly!!!
Ness and Bella had some faint line during the past few days. Ness had sone another set of tests today and also got some more faint lines. She is 10dpo. Bella is waiting to test again- I think :witch: is due for her today.
Me- did and IC cheapy and possible faint line but it was possibly outside timeframe and with SMU. I am 11dpo and waiting to test after :witch: is late this Saturday!
Think thats it.. I'm trying to tweak my stick to get a better picture on my phone but no luck :(


----------



## BellaBlu

Yeah they pretty much summed it up :flower: Gonna test again 2morrow or friday!
And Allie honey, if you don't remember.. not even 3 days ago I was whining about thinking I was out this month ;) So don't give up hope. I had AF cramps and everything. It truly isn't over till it's over.

I just had a nice relaxing shower, it warmed me up. I'm all toasty and comfy now.. thank goodness! I've been freezing all morning. I really want some schnitzel with mushroom sauce.. mmmmm. I've wanted that for weeks. Maybe danny will pick me up some on the way home from work :D


----------



## Razcox

Wow lots of excitment on here today! Cant wait to see all these :bfp: 's that are brewing away x


----------



## BellaBlu

I'm just sitting here daydreaming.. I need honest opinions from my favorite girls..

Do you think... Pharis Charles (pronounced Fair-iss).. is a nice name? I've never even heard the name pharis.. but it just popped in my head today and I haven't been able to stop thinking about it. I can't decide if I like it!


----------



## Minimin

Well if one of us gets that bfp it is one more for the team I say! 
Kimmy- we will all b here to help get to the 12wk stage and beyond. i dont think I would move over to first trimester until 12 week scan- going to jump straight to 2nd!


----------



## Nessicle

I think for a girl Bella it sounds kinda Irish but I don't think I would call it a boy's name - obviously you've just thought the name up but a girl is what comes to mind when I hear it :flower:


----------



## BellaBlu

:) Yeah now that I think of it .. it does sound girly! lol ;)
thanks for the input hun. xx

Do you have any names in mind for your LO when he/she arrives?


----------



## KimmyB

I like it for a girl Bella! I love unusual names. I like Peyton May for a girl (has to have May as middle name as this is when our baby would have been due had it not been ectopic) And for a boy I like Seth Lee (bit of a grandad name but I like it!) Boy has to have middle name Lee as this is DH name :)

I like the name game!

Anyone else?


----------



## Helly

Woohooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So made up, keep those darker lines coming ladies!

Is Kimmy BFP as well?


----------



## BellaBlu

I love the name payton! Unfortunately my best friend gone bad from highschool just named her daughter that. So it's not an option for me :) lol.

We've already got a girl name set in stone. Ellia Lucille. [Ellie-uh] or just Ellie.
I love that name, and danny does too. Its the only one in the whole world we agree on so that's the one! lol


----------



## Nessicle

BellaBlu said:


> :) Yeah now that I think of it .. it does sound girly! lol ;)
> thanks for the input hun. xx
> 
> Do you have any names in mind for your LO when he/she arrives?

Welcome darling! Defo think it's lovely as a girls name! Pharis Matthew (meaning 'Gift from God')

That sounds weird to hear "when your LO arrives" 

Well my OH is really picky and he hates everything I pick lol

but for a girl

-Ruby
-April
-Olivia
-Iris
-Ava
-Martha

for a boy

-Nathan
-Nicholas
-Callum
-Cameron
-Samuel

there'll be tons more but I haven't wanted to go through baby names or books with OH just yet, we will probably wait to decide when we find out the sex of LO :flower:

How about you?


----------



## BellaBlu

I love all your boy names! And I like all the girl names too :) Except for Martha. lol. I dunno why I don't like martha.. I think it would sound good on an older woman but can't see a baby with it. xx :flower:

These are mine:

Ellie or (ia)
Brooklyn
Madelyn
Lillian or Jillian ( I could call her Jillybean!)
Felicity
Gabriella
Brielle

Boys:
Preston
Kage
Brayden
Gabriel (Gabe for short)
Adan
Kaylem

But ellie and preston are fav's.

Sooooo... Looks like my willpower is going to fail me when in line of temptation. My best friend just called me saying she was on her way soon with 4 pregnancy tests, 2 FRER's and 2 EPT's. lol

We'll know tonight or tomorrow morning. for sure!


----------



## Nessicle

Oooh lovely names honey!! Yep Martha is an aquired taste ha ha - there's a woman on Home and Away (an australian soap we get over here) and there is a stunning girl who is called Martha on the programme and it just reminds me of her she is beautiful! 

I love the name Gabriel but OH says it's "too gay" for his son lol I think it's a gorgeous name!!


----------



## Nessicle

OMG bella you have to keep us posted!!! eeeeek!!! you will know for sure tonight then xxx


----------



## Minimin

Bella- I am going to be glued to the screen now! I think DH is going to have to make himself something to eat as I will be too nervous and excited for you.

Think I am definitely out as I am getting AF type cramps.. spot on before she is due two days time.I had that last cycle and had some cramps two days before :(


----------



## KimmyB

Helly said:


> Woohooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So made up, keep those darker lines coming ladies!
> 
> Is Kimmy BFP as well?

Unfortunately not Helly :nope: I'm 4dpo today so fingers crossed my BFP is just 10 days away :haha:


----------



## BellaBlu

Well ladies..I won't be on for awhile! Just got another negative.. which means it's almost 99% certain that I'm NOT pregnant and that the makers of my positive test need kicked in the face. Unbelievable. 

I can't handle it anymore.. that was enough to break me. And on top of that I feel like a fool for believing it.

:dust: Good luck girls.


----------



## Minimin

:hugs: Bella! I agree those makers are f-ing toss£rs that need a good kick in their faces. 
I take it AF is not here yet though? ARe you feeling any symptoms of her arrival?


----------



## Nessicle

WTF Bella?? are you 100% sure it was negative?? some women don't get a proper bfp til 18 or 19dpo hun xxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

IceFire said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> 
> Min, Ness, and Sabrina!!!!!!!!!!! I have chills down my spine and tears in my eyes! I am so excited for all of you!! Can't wait to see what the next few days hold!!!
> 
> Julie, you and I have to get our BFPs this month or we are going to be the only ones left on the thread:haha:
> 
> After that horrible day at work yesterday my DH took me out for Mexican food and margaritas...I am embarrassed to say I had three:blush: But I am only 4 dpo so very unlikely any potential bean would have been in there anyway.
> 
> FX'd for my Softcup-wearing Yoga Fanatics :rofl:
> 
> Love and extra extra sticky :dust: :dust: !!!

I KNOW!!!! Please GOD, Mrs. IceFire and Mrs. Tryforbaby2 are requesting a :bfp: for this cycle!!! LMAO I think Kimmy and Eve will be on this thread with us while they also wait for their bfp! I don't want to be a party pooper but I just don't think we BD enough this cycle, I was tooooo relaxed at it! LMAO And I just don't 'feel' it this month! 
For us 'Softcup wearing Yoga Fanatics' still awaiting to test for our BFP, Good Luck to Us and Cheers!!!! :drunk: 

Sabrina :hugs: I pray that test you took was a bad one and that AF doesn;t show and you get your proper BFP very soon. I heard bad things about IC's and Blue Dye's giving 'False' Positives. Watch the line spacing too, I had some where my line was off to the side alittle more apart than the brand suggested, I thought it was positive until AF came the next day, I was more shattered by getting way too excited than to just let nature take it's course!! I REALLY and TRULY hope this IS IT for you, Sabrina, 10 cycles defo. deserves a bfp!!! :hugs:

4DPO for me and NADA!!! :nope: But I am feeling FANTASTIC!!! How are the rest of you ladies today!?


----------



## BellaBlu

yeah i'm sure it was negative. no sign of her yet. have a digital for in the morning but i dont even want to use it. I just feel like laying down and sleeping for days.. I'm so mad! 

The veins in my boobs are blue as hell.. I feel pregnant. I get a positive test. Then 2 negatives. It makes no sense to me aside from the test being bad. But seriously? I'm a laid back person, and I swear to .. ugh. I would sue them if they didn't put "99%" positive on the box. For emotional distress. Seriously.


----------



## Nessicle

Hold tight honey - AF is late for you, you have symptoms I just have a feeling you're pregnant xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

I would pronounce Pharis [fa-riss] because my sister's name is Kharis [ca-riss]

Chris and I came up with a girls name we both like the other day:

Autumn Lily Grace

The lily is Chris' gran and grace is the meaning of my sister's name.


----------



## Nessicle

awww gorgeous name Eve!! Autumn is fabulous I love it!! I think I'm gonna have a boy so I won't steal it :haha:


----------



## Minimin

I love your PMA Miss Ness! 
My AF cramps are still here- :( Just have to wait it out!
Am pretty peed off this eve too Bella- Sit tight with me hun xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Min I read your post as "pissed off with eve" I'm like OMG what'd I do!?!

Ness I want Atticus for a boy but Chris won't let me!! I also like Jethro and Gideon


----------



## Nessicle

he he thanks Min!! 

Well here are tonight's FRER's don't think my urine was concentrated enough so will retest tomorrow morning. Also have a superdrug and a tesco one but the tesco isn't very sensitive. Still having slight dizzy spells, feel mega hungry and had some strange dull shooting type pains near my right ovary, which I've been told is quite common this early on!!


----------



## Minimin

I think I can see something on the labeled picture for def! I want to see a darker line on tomorrow morning's one please!
The twinges are also a good sign as are your hunger pangs! Ness I hope this is it babe!!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Min darling!! 

Again my phone camera is shitty but charging up my camera overnight so will be able to take better pics! 

I have placed an order with the FRER fairy for a stronger line tomorrow ha ha tbh though for 10dpo it's a miracle there is anything there lol


----------



## Minimin

:rofl: FRER Fairy! Dont be too hasty though- I have read ladies getting their BFP's at 9dpo and thats well early! I cant wait until tomorrow for you babe.

am kinda bummed out about my AF cramps- I know the :witch: is not here yet but I cant help but feel down about it. Probably do another IC tomorrow morning with FMU to see what that brings up- good job they were a bargain buy!

On another note- neither my EP or MMC were detected by the docs surgery- they are supposed to have sensitive sticks but neither one of mine came up. BUT both came up with superdrug and CBDigital and Boots for the EP. :shrug: I thought the IC ones I got were the ones they used in hospitals and I thought the hospital ones were meant to be really sensitive! They sent me for bloods after their -ve's and I was 85ish for EP and 65ish for the MMC so they should have had that pick up? So I guess IC dont always give and answer either way!

Are you going to do the FRER tomorrow morning with FMU?

sorry I am babbling :(


----------



## Nessicle

don't be sorry sweetie!! Just because you're having AF cramps though doesnt mean AF is coming hun!! i've been cramping a few days and more strongly today. 

Yep gonna do FRER with FMU tomorrow - i tried to hold my pee in for a few hours tonight but it was still paler in colour that is ideal for a test so should be better with my FMU tomorrow! xx


----------



## Minimin

I think FMU is best if we want a detectable line- I cant wait until we have had our :bfp: confirmed and when we are a few weeks in- I am going to poas every day thrice a day and different brands just to see a line and not be tortured like we are now... that will show them darn sticks !! HUMPH!

I know cramps can be normal but I have a stupid feeling...
hope desperate housewives cheers me up!


----------



## Nessicle

min :hugs: don't rule it out unless AF shows - she could still show for me too darling xx


----------



## Minimin

I wont--- I love your PMA and keep reminding myself of your PMA when I am starting to feel disheartened! :hugs:
Off to catch DHW and hurry sleep so I can temp tomorrow xxxxSleep tight x


----------



## Nessicle

good girl - remember I'm on text any time if you feel down in the dumps xxxx


----------



## Minimin

Thanks babe- Gd luck for tomorrow morning +fxd


----------



## KimmyB

Ness I cannot wait for tomorrow morning's test pics :happydance:


----------



## IceFire

Evening ladies! Been busy today getting packed...going to visit the in-laws tomorrow and will be back Tuesday. Don't worry, though, I will be keeping an eye on things here still :flower:

Sabrina please don't be down yet....most women don't get a good BFP until several days after AF is late. And evening tests are even less accurate very early on...less HCG in your urine. Hang in there sweetie:hugs:

Ness, I LOVE your PMA! Keep it up!

Thanks for your prayers Julie :flower: We need them! :hugs: Ultimately He is the one Who decides....

Well I am really looking forward to visiting the West Coast this weekend. It is the first trip DH and I have taken in several months where I don't have to worry about whether or not the wicked :witch: will show up, AND I don't have to worry about timing :sex: for OV! Should be a great and very relaxing trip!! 

Girls, I can't wait to see what the next few days hold for us on this thread. Just remember that God is in control of whatever happens and that all this stress, pain, and disappointment will be worth it when you snuggle your sweet baby in your arms.....:flower:

Love and sticky sticky :dust: to all you ladies!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Ness, don't shoot me but I can't see anything on the FRER pics. :dohh: Can you invert them? I will be waiting to see a darker line tomorrow, it should get darker right? Since HCG doubles every day....?

Sabrina, how are you feeling? To be honest your blue dye test was the only positive one I actually could see!!! I am hoping you get what you deserve, honey, a sweet little surprise of a pretty bfp!

I feel safe in saying I hope this is the month for us all for our bfp! I don't want to go on to cycle 8 :(


----------



## Minimin

Morning Ladies, 
T4BN2-hcG is meant to double every 48-72 hrs so every 2-3 days. As per usual that is a guideline

Temps taking a nosedive this morning :( AF is sure to be on her way.

Ness and Bella how are you ladies doing this morning?


----------



## makeithappen

hope you dont mind, i did some messing with your pic

here it is....................



i can definitely see a line :happydance:


----------



## Minimin

Maje it happen! That is fantastic! Ness will be loving that pic- I dont think she has got to work yet- or she may be on half day.... bless she has been so tired lately!
How did you tweak those images?

I did another IC and got some faint lines similar to yesterdays pictures. I dont think they are real as they are similar to the ones I had yesterday :(
Will try and upload them.


----------



## Minimin

:wacko::wacko::wacko: I cant tell anymore and am seeing lines!

:witch: due tomorrow or Sat so I am going to wait to test again. I feel like I am pissing money down the drain. I will also use another brand as I am not sure these IC are 10miu like I was led to believe.....

Ness-all hope on you now babe....


----------



## laura6914

hey ladies, popping in for a nosey on how these BFPs are coming along. 

Min hun, i can still see faint lines on your tests. I hope AF stays away got everything crossed for you. 

Ness, hurry up. i cant wait to see your result. 

Any news on Bellas BFP yet?

xxx


----------



## Minimin

Hey Laura! Thanks for looking- I am now wondering if I am imagining the lines..:(

how are you doing? Bump?

Ness girl- you are keeping us hanging on!!

going to pop out and get some milk- boots is right near there...eek- may go and see if their brand is on offer!


----------



## laura6914

we are good hun thanks for sking. time seems to be going by so quickly. I can pick the heartbeat up on a doppler now which is amazing. :)
Oooohhh yeah i would go boots. The ICs really arent that good chick. 

xxx


----------



## BellaBlu

14 dpo and :bfn: ...

Looks like I was the unlucky 1/5000 women that get a false positive.
No wonder everyone hates blue dye tests!

Min- lookin good honey, i think i see something.

Thank you Allie and Julie. I'm just feeling verrrrry low right now. Lower than TTC has ever made me. Nothing like thinking your pregnant and then the next few tests going "Psyche!" ..

I'll snap out of it soon. :hugs:


----------



## laura6914

oh no Bell: im so so sorry hunny :hugs: how many tests have you done since the positive? have they all been the same brand?

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Morning girls sorry for keeping you in suspense....been scrutinisng my pics....I'm not so convinced I am pregnant as still getting the same line but I can't have the same line evap every time I do a test can I?! 

Like Julie said shouldnt hcg be doubling etc?? Or maybe it's just too early at 11dpo to pick up much and that's the reason for the faint lines? I'm not testing now til AF is late (if indeed she is!!) 

Makeithappen - thanks you for inverting my pic! Course I don't mind - anything that helps me see lines :rofl: 

ok here goes, I can see it best on first pic I think


----------



## Nessicle

BellaBlu said:


> 14 dpo and :bfn: ...
> 
> Looks like I was the unlucky 1/5000 women that get a false positive.
> No wonder everyone hates blue dye tests!
> 
> Min- lookin good honey, i think i see something.
> 
> Thank you Allie and Julie. I'm just feeling verrrrry low right now. Lower than TTC has ever made me. Nothing like thinking your pregnant and then the next few tests going "Psyche!" ..
> 
> I'll snap out of it soon. :hugs:

:hugs: that's how I'm feeling right now hun too so know what you mean, think these tests are just messing with us getting our hopes up for nothing :cry: 

xxx


----------



## Helly

Ness - Bella, keep the PMA you two!

I have everything crossed for you both. You too Min! x


----------



## BellaBlu

I know Ness. It sucks... Mine was so visible I could see it in bad lighting.. which really irks me off! I really thought I was pregnant.. I cried and jumped around.. the whole nine yards. But oh well, Im not gonna throw myself a pity party, im not the first woman its ever happened to and I won't be the last. I just need to buck up and move on.

I could see a lil something on yesterdays when I tilted the screen, but I don't see anything on your FRER's today hun :( I'm sorry. I'm not good at seeing lines anyways though so I'm not the best of help.

Thank You Helly. :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

I know but it does suck honey

yeah I'm struggling to see anything on FRER too. When I go home I will invert the pics and scrutinise them a bit more lol - at work at the moment so have to be pretty sneaky being on here lol

:hugs: to both of us 

On to the next cycle I suppose......

I know my witch isn't due til Saturday but I think I'm out xx


----------



## Nessicle

inverted


----------



## Helly

Im sorry girls, I really hope it all works out for you both x


----------



## IceFire

Morning ladies! Just sitting here in the airport waiting to board....Ness, Min, and Sabrina just try to keep PMA no matter what happens. TTC is an emotional roller coaster that will be worth it in the end. :hugs:


----------



## BellaBlu

Have a safe flight :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Allie honey! :hugs:

safe flight xx


----------



## Minimin

Allie- have a safe flight honey! And your so right in saying it is a rollercoaster of a ride!

Having woke up too low temp and probable :bfn: I was not a happy chickie- but went for a walk- grocery shopped, came home cleaned and laundered and now I feel better- It is like I have another head one now! I hate this rollercoaster and want to get off!!!

Bella are you feeling any AF type symptoms? Maybe we should wait until Sat/Sun and see where we are then. Tomorrow we can chill and not worry about what the bleeding stick says- if we can see the darn line- or how to invert them piccies!!! By then we will also know what our temps are saying.... I can forsee mine dropping and AF arriving on Sat! Now thats a Mystic Min prediction!


----------



## Helly

Min, hoping for a temp rise for you x


----------



## BellaBlu

Min- That's a good idea! No :af: symptoms, but my temp has dropped over the last 2 days. I didnt even temp today.. I was in no mindset. So it's hard telling what my temp is doing. Shame on me..

I hope yours rises too min - I really hope this is your month. :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

I hear you on temping-seems a pain when you know the stupid :witch: is on her way. 
I think 0.4C drop for me is a sign she is on her way. As long as she is not here Bella there is hope. Plus you have no symptoms. so not all is lost.
Going to take a nap-- constantly tired I am!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Sabrina :hugs: 

Ness, I went back to the first set of FRER pics and the last one when I tiled the screen I believe I see some pink at the top of where the line would be and the bottom of where the line would be, also I did mention days earlier I did see faint lines on yor IC's. I do not see anything today.

But as for you and Sabrina I DO hold out faith and hope for you both and you to Minimin!!! :hugs:
And minimin is right, yes HCG doubles approx every 2 days. DUH I should have remembered that from work! :dohh:


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Julie really appreciate the input! i'm not hopeful now just a waiting game to see if the damn witch turns up or not!


----------



## Helly

Pre OV ladies, been reading up on using cough medicine for improving your fertile CM, Tixylix for Chesty Coughs has the right active ingredient in so Im off to get a bottle tonight, thought you might like the tip!


----------



## Kita

:hugs: To Bella, Min, Ness!! I havent been posting much because I am always trying to catch up ( I ALWAYS say that dont I? :haha: its true though!) Sorry TTC is taking you on such a roller coaster!! One day, you will be all big and preggie, waddling around, swollen feet and all and you will think back to these days and laugh! I try to think that every cycle I get a bfn and AF, is one closer to getting a bfp!! :happydance: PMA dust! :dust:


----------



## Helly

Nicely put Kita!


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Kita and Helly!!
Seems like the SC thread is quiet today... Kita- wont be much catching up to do today :)

Roller coaster ride continues- No AF cramps but the silly bitch can show up anytime as we all too well know. 

Did get some boots brand tests whilst out though... on the plus side when i do get the darn BFP- I can pee away till my hearts content! LMAO!


----------



## Kita

Minimin said:


> Thanks Kita and Helly!!
> Seems like the SC thread is quiet today...* Kita- wont be much catching up to do today *
> 
> Roller coaster ride continues- No AF cramps but the silly bitch can show up anytime as we all too well know.
> 
> Did get some boots brand tests whilst out though... on the plus side when i do get the darn BFP- I can pee away till my hearts content! LMAO!

See, TODAY would be the perfect day to catch up! Its nearly 10:30 am and Ill probably be here in Jury duty till about 2:30 and right now, there is NOTHING TO DO!! Thank God I brought my laptop!


----------



## Aaisrie

Helly said:


> Pre OV ladies, been reading up on using cough medicine for improving your fertile CM, Tixylix for Chesty Coughs has the right active ingredient in so Im off to get a bottle tonight, thought you might like the tip!

Okay - Stupid Question time, you do mean to like take some and not put it up your vajayjay right?? I have some... well Saraya has some?! How much should you take?


----------



## Aaisrie

I have dug up, turned over, de-weeded and planted my vegetable garden today! I'm so impressed with myself :D


----------



## BellaBlu

:rofl: EVE! IN your vagina? Good grief. That seriously made me laugh. Kudos about the garden!

:thumbup:


----------



## Aaisrie

lol Bella, Well I'd rather check!! I mean you hear so much crazy stuff about TTC you just never know!!


----------



## BellaBlu

Oh, I took the override off my FF, and that puts me at only 11dpo if FF is right.. which I dont think it is because of my + OPK, but oh well. Makes me feel better :lol: So maybe i'm still in the game.. maybe.

But I'm totally just hanging on by my fingernails to that thought.


----------



## BellaBlu

:tease: True eve! But it still made me laugh.. haven't laughed like that all day. lol


----------



## Kita

Aaisrie said:


> Helly said:
> 
> 
> Pre OV ladies, been reading up on using cough medicine for improving your fertile CM, Tixylix for Chesty Coughs has the right active ingredient in so Im off to get a bottle tonight, thought you might like the tip!
> 
> Okay - Stupid Question time, you do mean to like take some and not put it up your vajayjay right?? I have some... well Saraya has some?! How much should you take?Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

That made me laugh out loud in a room full of like 100 quiet strangers!!

I dont blame you for asking though!! TTC makes us all crazy :wacko:!

My first cycle charting, I had a HORRIBLE case of Bronchitis.. I was taking Robitussin and Mucinex (expectorants) for like the whole month! The illness delayed my Ov but BOY did I see a heck of a lot of EWCM!!


----------



## Minimin

Eve!!! You do make me chuckle!
Well done on getting in the garden.. need to get into mine too- you may have to inspire me xx


----------



## Nessicle

Eve lol ha ha ha ha ha :rofl: bless you!!! But you're right you never know what people will try in TTC!

Bella that would make sense for you then if you are 11dpo just hold on sweetie!! I know it's so hard and frustrating not knowing where you stand with AF or bfp!!

This is my FRER from this morning after it's dried! you can just about see it which is cool for 11dpo lol either that Or I've had some convincing evaps for the last 3 frers!!


----------



## BellaBlu

:thumbup: Looks good Ness..

Well I just checked my cervix, it's low and hard. That with the dropped temps and the bfn's counts me out. AF is comin' any minute..

I'm taking a break from everything "TTC" for awhile.. and just living life! It will be good for me. ;)


----------



## Nessicle

BellaBlu said:


> :thumbup: Looks good Ness..
> 
> Well I just checked my cervix, it's low and hard. That with the dropped temps and the bfn's counts me out. AF is comin' any minute..
> 
> I'm taking a break from everything "TTC" for awhile.. and just living life! It will be good for me. ;)

thank you sweetie :flower:

:cry: so sorry honey I do hold out hope that she won't come though for you xxxx


----------



## Minimin

Oh Sabrina :hugs: honey! I will be still hoping- It is understandable you want to take a break... please dont leave the thread though- you can be like M2K who always comes on for a chat :) I'm also thinking of relaxing it next month or too. It is hard going through this every month!

Ness- not sure I can see anything anymore- my eyes have blurred out any sticks I put in front of them LMAO!! I am sure it is there- but my eyes are burned from my own blank sticks!!

Seem to be getting the onset of AF cramps again- had the same yesterday and again this evenin.. an evening thing huh? :shrug:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Heyyyyyyyyyyyy long time no seeeeeeeeeee congrats ness :D

bella im sorry hunny, maybe a break is the best thing for you right now!:hugs:

im still job hunting, im trying to get a placement in a primary school and enrol at college to become a teaching assistant so fingers crossed!

the diet has gone kerput! ive had takeout twice already ooops, will defo start again monday :lol:

hope ur all ok ladies :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

aww Min that's why i have to post the pics cos I'm getting terrible line eye :haha: 

M2K thank you darling, teaching assistant will be cool hun!!!xx


----------



## makeithappen

Minimin said:


> Maje it happen! That is fantastic! Ness will be loving that pic- I dont think she has got to work yet- or she may be on half day.... bless she has been so tired lately!
> How did you tweak those images?
> 
> I did another IC and got some faint lines similar to yesterdays pictures. I dont think they are real as they are similar to the ones I had yesterday :(
> Will try and upload them.

minimin i worked with your pic for you a little too! i can see lines on both of them!


----------



## Nessicle

Yay!!! Min!!! I told her I could see the lines definitely!!! :wohoo:


----------



## tryforbaby2

BellaBlu said:


> :thumbup: Looks good Ness..
> 
> Well I just checked my cervix, it's low and hard. That with the dropped temps and the bfn's counts me out. AF is comin' any minute..
> 
> I'm taking a break from everything "TTC" for awhile.. and just living life! It will be good for me. ;)

Sabrina, that may be good for you. Spring time is nearly here. You can hopefully get out and about and, like you said, enjoy life. No offense to anyone - sometimes BnB makes TTC alittle more emotional for me!! :cry: Deep down inside I really want to be happy for those who get their bfp, but I can't help but to feel miserable!!! (where is the 'ripping my hair out' smiley?) LMAO
If I ever get my bfp, I will show a pic to see if my eyes are right, then I will quietly duck out to not have my same Bnb friends look at it everyday, its a happy thing for everyone to get their bfp, but its depressing at the same time, especially when your hopes have been up to only get AF. We all know how this feels girls.

Anywho, Eve I give you 'props' on your garden! fantastic! What did you plant?
Ness, my eye's are horrible, sorry I can't confirm, but you have the test in real life so you can see it better than 'old blind hag' over here! :rofl:
IceFire, have a safe trip and have lots of fun!!! Where are you going, I must have missed that part?
Minimin, I sure hope the 'silly bitch' does stay away from you!!! :af:

CD23 5DPO and no unusual symptoms for me to report. The weather is still awesome and I feel great! The only thing to complain about is my slight lingering ear ache in my left ear since O day (CD18), that I was contributing to my upcoming (noshow) sinus infection?...:shrug: And my skin has been breaking out more than normal. Could be my nerves! Ahaha

Any symptoms? How are you ladies?


----------



## Minimin

make it happen- thanks you are a genius! :wohoo: now for them to get darker please I pray!
T4BN2- glad your weather is awesome! Makes for a good mood. Ours has turned to cloudy and cold over the past few dasy. Boo!! :(
I understand this rollercoaster ride of emotions we all go through. Like you I love to hear ladies getting their bfp's but cant help but feel a little out of sorts about it. I am assuming this is natural and you dont have to hide it as if it is something nasty- it is normal. Only those who have gone through what you have will understand.:hugs:
5dpo is early for symptoms though- cold/sinus/ stuff is meant to be a sign no?

Ness- line eye.. that should be a real condition you know. I know I am suffering from it :rofl:

M2K- you are a busy bee! Hope you get this TA stuff sorted! Diets.. schmiets! Bah.. wait until next week :)


----------



## makeithappen

no probs hun! hope they get darker for you & ness!! i'll be watching carefully & playing with pics when necessary....hopefully soon they'll be so obvious i wont need to bother :happydance:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Thanks Minimin soooo very much for that! I can't help but to feel ashamed and 'dirty' for thinking that way about others and their bfps!!! It makes me mad! :wacko: LOL

I am not a compulsive SS either. I try to relax.....deep breath in .....deep breath out ......ahhhhh 

The first few months of ttc for some, they are paying attention to every single movement your body is making, after awhile, especially if you are charting everything, you may notice a trend or that gassyness just happens to be like that always after O?! :shrug: Who knows!!! I have calmed down much over SS! 

And I am sorry about your cruddy weather, I hope it does get nicer with some beautiful sunshine!! It does wonders for me!!!


----------



## Minimin

:hugs: T4B2 It is comforting to know that we are not alone. I have lessened my SS too.. as the months go by I am kind of slacking on it. I remember thinking about every bloody twinge and tweak and now I note it in my diary and forget about it! BTW- I totally get you on the gassy thing.. I thought it was a symptom until I noticed it is every month- as are my mean moods! :rofl:
Enjoy the weather. take in some rays for us in dreary London xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Potatoes, leeks, carrots and sweetcorn :) Need to go throw the weeds out and get my crap together for going to Patricia's. I have Saraya this week because mum's gone away to the states for a week... I want my lie in!!! LOL


----------



## Nessicle

mmmmm sweetcorn throw some my way eve!! I've just destroyed tea ha ha I overcooked spaghetti how does that happen?!!! lol


----------



## Daria87

Sorta considering getting the softcups to try to get a :bfp: .Kinda nervous to try them though considering I don't like using tampons much. Anyway, if I would happen to use them,do I put them in the regular way with the cup down, or do I put it in upside down where the cup is upside down? If that makes any sense.


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Daria! Welcome to softcups!

Well you will know which way to put it in if you get some but it should be upwards with the small bag hanging down if you know what I mean??


----------



## Daria87

Nessicle said:


> Hi Daria! Welcome to softcups!
> 
> Well you will know which way to put it in if you get some but it should be upwards with the small bag hanging down if you know what I mean??

Thanks, that's what I thought. I think I'll try ordering them in the next couple days and see what happens. :)


----------



## Nessicle

good luck and any questions we're all happy to help!! :flower:


----------



## Kita

The website has a video on how to insert it correctly.. Its not as bad as it looks!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Minimin said:


> :hugs: T4B2 It is comforting to know that we are not alone. I have lessened my SS too.. as the months go by I am kind of slacking on it. I remember thinking about every bloody twinge and tweak and now I note it in my diary and forget about it! BTW- I totally get you on the gassy thing.. I thought it was a symptom until I noticed it is every month- as are my mean moods! :rofl:
> Enjoy the weather. take in some rays for us in dreary London xx

Thanks Minimin :hugs: LOL about the mean moods!!! I noted everything from boobie aches, to heartburn to gassyness and being dizzy, etc etc. And all I got was a stinking BFN! BOOOOO! "thumbs down" 

I took in some warm rays today however I think we ar ein for rain for about 4 days I believe, so if you would like I'll catch some rain in a bucket as well, lmao :haha:

How are you feeling? Any new tests? 

Ness, are you taking another tomorrow am?


----------



## Aaisrie

Chris was talking to me online tonight and he wrote me this as he was going to bed:



> i spend a lonely night, in the rapture of your words, yearning to be enveloped within the cradle of your arms. drowning in the ocean, these eyes so brightly blue, the lips that taste so sweet, but a fire upon my soul. dare not break the darkness, the light will never seep . emptyness surrounding me, this heart would surely break.
> but through the tides i wait for, no moment will i sleep. for you are but the only dream this man would want to dream.
> night, my darling. X

Isn't that adorable?!


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck Ness! I really hope this is your BFP!! It's looking good xxx


----------



## mamaxm

Aaisrie said:


> Chris was talking to me online tonight and he wrote me this as he was going to bed:
> 
> 
> 
> i spend a lonely night, in the rapture of your words, yearning to be enveloped within the cradle of your arms. drowning in the ocean, these eyes so brightly blue, the lips that taste so sweet, but a fire upon my soul. dare not break the darkness, the light will never seep . emptyness surrounding me, this heart would surely break.
> but through the tides i wait for, no moment will i sleep. for you are but the only dream this man would want to dream.
> night, my darling. X
> 
> Isn't that adorable?!Click to expand...

aw how cute! my boyfriend can't write, but he paints! he made me this yesterday.
https://ny-image1.etsy.com/il_430xN.129663573.jpg
he makes custom canvases for people through etsy and he surprised me with this one! i almost cried.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Wow we are with some talented men!! Mine loves to draw, write and he plays guitar/writes songs. For Christmas I surprised him with a new red Dean accustic/electric guitar. HE was in total shock and it was so worth it. He really plays alot now and I love it. The night he preposed he played for me and sang it was so sweet!!


----------



## Kita

Thats beautiful! The poem, the painting...its awesome! THat proposal sounds amazing!

In Dec 08, OH and I had been separated for about a month.. But we decided to spend Christmas day together and it was absolutely magical! We went to a few places.. Our LAST stop (midnightish) being the beach.. in the car before we got out, he said he had a gift for me. So he dug through his book bag for a note book and fiddled with his ipod (that was plugged into the car) and he sang/rapped me a song. It was about the time we spent together and how he missed me and no matter what, he always loved me.. I wanted to cry! We got back together a few weeks later and have been inseparable since!

Since then, he has recorded it and I have it on my ipod lol!!


----------



## Kita

mamaxm said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Chris was talking to me online tonight and he wrote me this as he was going to bed:
> 
> 
> 
> i spend a lonely night, in the rapture of your words, yearning to be enveloped within the cradle of your arms. drowning in the ocean, these eyes so brightly blue, the lips that taste so sweet, but a fire upon my soul. dare not break the darkness, the light will never seep . emptyness surrounding me, this heart would surely break.
> but through the tides i wait for, no moment will i sleep. for you are but the only dream this man would want to dream.
> night, my darling. X
> 
> Isn't that adorable?!Click to expand...
> 
> aw how cute! my boyfriend can't write, but he paints! he made me this yesterday.
> https://ny-image1.etsy.com/il_430xN.129663573.jpg
> he makes custom canvases for people through etsy and he surprised me with this one! i almost cried.Click to expand...

Can you link to his store? How much does he charge? It looks like it would make a nice addition to our future babies room!!


----------



## shellie31

HI Ladies:flower:. I'm new to this site & my OH & i have been ttc for almost 2 years,he also has a low sperm count so i bought soft cups at the start of the year,as i've heard so many success stories from them,just waiting on mine LOL:haha:. We've been using it for my last 2 cycles & i think there great. I also use the persona monitor & it's been great at telling me when i've ovulated as i never got a positive one before,so i guess we've been missing ov:dohh. This cycle though we :sex: around ov & used the soft cups. :witch: due 19th but i'm hoping the she stays away & i get my:bfp:. If not i'll continue with the soft cups but i've just ordered some Conceive plus for next cycle,as i've heard this can help the :spermy: too. Got my FX you all get your BFP's soon.
:dust:
xxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

my boyfriend is good at playing Playstation does that count....:rofl:

so girls haven't tested again but got some light browny red on toilet tissue this morning and put a panty liner in and it's like a light browny orangey colour if that makes sense??

I'm 12dpo and don't know what to make of it - AF is bang on time for me usually too so don't know whether she's just starting to come early to piss me off or something else...??

Any ideas?


----------



## Minimin

:hugs: Ness.. sounds weird to me. do you normally get heavy flow straight away or do you spot a bit and then get heavy. I kinda spot once or twice and then straightaway heavy- last one was like that- and it was most def red! 

I did another Boots brand- 50mui test today: FMU






Can you see the line? AF due today or tomorrow- The actual stick line is brighter that the pics- iPhone camera is crap:dohh:


----------



## Nessicle

I see a line Min!!!!!! OMG OMG!!!!! xxxxxx :happydance: xxxx

No don't usually spot before AF, she just comes the day she is due and is there when I get up for my wee in the morning 

xx


----------



## jojo-m

minimin you certainly have a bfp there, can see the line without making the pic bigger!! well done you! sending you lots of stickies!!!!

Ness no idea if the spotting could be AF, I hope its not hun, if it is I guess you'll know soon enough, if it stops then crack out that test honey love! xx


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Jojo! according to FF I'm only 11dpo so perhaps it is IB who knows?!! 

If FF is right AF is due on Sunday so will have to see what happens xx


----------



## BellaBlu

Minimin- I definately see that line! Congrats honey! :hugs:

Eve- That is so sweet :thumbup: I love it! 

Mamaxm- Love that painting, he's very talented! What a lucky group of ladies.. 

Kita- that is seriously adorable :D

I'm with Ness, my husband isn't creative like that.. lol. He'd much rather go out and buy flowers and chocolate to be affectionate. I would loove if he would do something neat like that.. but it's just not his style. Which I totally understand :)


----------



## Minimin

Bella, JoJo and Ness-Thanks girls- Still in shock and not believing it is a sticky! Praying.


----------



## Aaisrie

Min I can see the line in the 2nd one without even enlarging it!! OMG!!!

Bells how's you feeling today??

Ness when does AF normally start for you??

Chris can write, he draws AMAZING stuff - for Christmas from Saraya I got a picture of her that Chris had drawn - I'll have to scan it in, it's incredible! He plays amazing guitar - he can do the spanish guitar, you know the finger plucking stuff. But he's technologically ******** lol - they all have their down points... I have to explain to him how to upload pics on facebook!!


----------



## Helly

Min, woohoo!!! Congrats honey!


----------



## Minimin

Thnaks Helly and Eve,
Eve- Chris sounds like he is very talented. I cant wait to see his pic for Saraya- That is so cute!
DH- errmmm well DH ermmm.. well he....ermmm.... err... ummmm yeah....ok he is an Architect so can draw lots of straightlines???

So my IC from today is also darker than yesterdays- think I will pee on those until Sunday when I will re-test with Boots and hope and pray it is a darker line than todays. Docs booked for 10am Monday morning too.

Ness- how are you doing babe? AF here full or still weird bleeding?

Bella- how are you feeling chick? Any AF signs?


----------



## Nessicle

sorry for delay girls been getting dressed putting wash on etc.

Absolutely nothing since 7.30am this morning, it was like light brown CM when I wiped, then a bit rusty CM in colour, then nothing

Had some cramping this morning again too but more noticeable today - maybe I'm noticing it a bit more cos of the light brown CM.

Eve if I go from 28 days when cycles are usually calculated based on last period AF is due tomorrow, she's bang on usually, if FF is right she's due on Sunday....

brown means it's old blood right? 

Min - I'm sooooo happy for you darling, you going to get booked in the doctors asap?? xxx


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Ness- I am booked for 10am Monday- I will be about three days late but I may tell her a few days more so she sends me to early pregnancy unit straight away and they can get blood work done. I hope they monitor it and get my bloods again a few days later. Pray the levels go up and beanie is a sticky one. 

No more blood for you is promising isnt it. Brown blood is a good sign as it can be old blood. You may recall I hat some brownish spots on my knickers on Monday night?? What is your CM like? and can you say your cramps are like AF? Mine arent AF like but still cramping. I climbed right back into bed..and they have resided.

Are you doing anything fun with your day off?


----------



## Nessicle

Minimin said:


> Thanks Ness- I am booked for 10am Monday- I will be about three days late but I may tell her a few days more so she sends me to early pregnancy unit straight away and they can get blood work done. I hope they monitor it and get my bloods again a few days later. Pray the levels go up and beanie is a sticky one.
> 
> No more blood for you is promising isnt it. Brown blood is a good sign as it can be old blood. You may recall I hat some brownish spots on my knickers on Monday night?? What is your CM like? and can you say your cramps are like AF? Mine arent AF like but still cramping. I climbed right back into bed..and they have resided.
> 
> Are you doing anything fun with your day off?

you do right telling a little white lie - they tend to dismiss people if you don't fib a little I've learned that lesson in the past with my health issues!

I think it is promising if there isn't any blood, I don't usually spot before AF. 

well the CM was brown - that's what it was this morning like brown discharge then I noticed it was a bit 'rusty' coloured CM on panty liner then nothing, that was at 7.30am and the rusty coloured was about 7.50am

I don't think the cramps are like AF just more noticeable than the last couple of days but perhaps I'm focussing on them more cos of the brown discharge??


----------



## KimmyB

Ness Hope it's nothing - just beany getting settled in fingers crossed hun.

Min I am so happy for you, it always makes me extra happy for ladies getting pregnant after ectopic. I have everything crossed that this beany is in the right spot. Monday will be here before you know it. I'm sure the doctor won't dismiss you - s/he must know how important it is for you to get the care and attention you need this time around. Keep us updated!


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Kimmy! 

just put Sex and the City box set on and on here, chilling out, might have a nap soon - been an emotional morning!! 

Suppose it's just a waiting game for me now, no testing - what will be will be!

Hope Bella is ok, anyone seen her? xx


----------



## Minimin

You get those feet up honey! and chiiiillllaaaxxxx- I have one errand for DH to run and then I am chilling- Need to striaghten my hair as I let it dry au natural and there aint nothing natural and beautiful about it right now LMAO!!!

KimmyB- Thank you so much! I am terrified and scared to believe. I hope the stitchy type cramps means it is settling in the right place. You know how many hurdles we one tubers have to go over before the end stretch. [-o&lt;

Oh Ness-Bella was on earlier but I dont know if she is hanging about much- I also asked if she had any sign of AF but she musta gone :(


----------



## KimmyB

I understand Min, I would be the same. I hope to be joining you in 8 days time :haha: (wishful thinking!)


----------



## Minimin

KimmyB dont give up hope yet-I'm hoping for you!


----------



## BellaBlu

i'm here, my uterus is trying to kill me. :nope: :af: came with vicious intentions today and i've got the worst cramps. I took 800 milligrams of Ibuprofen and it didn't even touch them.. I might have to go to the doctor and get something strong :cry:


----------



## Nessicle

sorry Bella darling :hugs: 

I may be following you with a viscious AF I'm pretty sure I can feel her coming ready for tomorrow :cry:

Might be a good idea to get some stronger meds if you can hun xx


----------



## Aaisrie

Sounds like that + was a + Bella, sounds like a chemical to me. Mine were the same last month


----------



## BellaBlu

Sorry ness :hugs: I hope she stays away for you :( I really do.

Well needless to say, I'm having a XXL size glass of red wine tonight. :thumbup: feels good to not be worrying about everything. and i just started. I'll still be on girls, gotta keep up with everything. Minimin- :hugs: I'm so excited hun. Can't wait until monday to see how your appointment goes!


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Bella- Sorry the stupid cow did come- and she is being a bitch about it. Have you got a warm heating pad or something- I always find that helps- Do try and get something stronger if you can.

Large glass of vino sounds good to me! I have been sneaking in a few over the 2ww but now I cant! And I have a lovely bottle half left :(

Will keep you posted about the docs on Monday- You take care of yourself and rest babe.

Min x


----------



## Minimin

Ness- I hope the cow goes away- I am still praying for you!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Eve, lovely veggie garden, I'm impressed!!!

Minimin, I am as blind as a bat BUT I could see a line in the very top pic without even enlarging it!!! Yay! :happydance:

Ness, about the playstation, :rofl: My DH is also good at PS3, when he is actually home, does that count!!!??? LMAO I can't comlain, he is a great father and a fab husband who spoils me rotten! When we used to live back home he would go to his Grandmothers (grandmas boy and momma's boy, lmao) and pick me roses and other flowers from her flower garden and bring them home for me!! Such a doll baby!!! I love my guy! :happydance:

Ness, didn't you spot for a week or so before af last month? When I get my af it usually starts as a very very light brown blood into very light pink then WHAM full blown horrid AF, Boooo! IF it is af, put a "do not disturb for 9 months" sign on your body!!! Lmao Good Luck to you!

Sabrina, :hugs: I take advil liquid gels, buy the cordless heat pads for my back and abdomen, and I go to the liquor store or beer store and have at it for a week! :drunk: Then I cry the next day while scrubbing my house from top to bottom and then pray for the next month and nap with my daughter. Same routine every month, this time though I'll have a gym to go to, just signed the yearly contract yesterday and starting there today!!! yay! Oh yea, and I also do tons of research through books and online on TTC to keep me updated and so I can add to my insanity. I may be joining you for a break though very soon. After 7 months its depressing! :hugs:

CD24 6DPO and its only 820am here so nothing at all, its raining we have flood warnings since we are going to get 3-5" of rain this afternoon and then continue to rain all weekend. Daylight savings time for us is this weekend!!! Woop! More sunlight!! How is everyone? Symptoms? BFP's?!


----------



## BellaBlu

Julie- I do the same! I usually clean when I'm upset.. but I usually just take a good "cry shower" .. cuz when you cry in the shower your face doesn't feel all stiff and blotchy after. But I agree with a week of drinks. I've got a beautiful bottle of Concord Mogen David in the fridge, and my wine glass is clean and waiting for tonight. Then I'll sleep like a baby, after kicking my husbands ass in Guitar Hero repeatedly. That sounds like an A+ weekend to me. :thumbup: I need to buy a heating pad, I've never been able to find one in the stores here.. and I never needed them before! I'm going to order one today while I'm thinking of it. That's a great idea for the gym thing! I'm ashamed to say I haven't been working out since I started TTC.. I figured it would just get all chubbied up with baby fat soon anyways.. pshhht. Now my skin is wobbly, so I'm determined to get toned back up before summer comes. I'll have to try advil! I usually just take ibuprofen cuz Midol is a joke.. :hugs: 

Minimin- Screw the wine, you're gonna have a lil' bundle of love before the year is up eh! :D I will def. be here waiting on news from your appointment, hope it goes perfectly. :friends:


----------



## Nessicle

Bella I agree with Eve - you've had so many symptoms, late period and now she's a troll to you, could definitely have been a chemical along with that +hpt!

Min, Julie etc absolutely no brown discharge all day now, just that once this morning. Thinking (and hoping) that it's just old blood with CM from IB but will have to see what happens!! 

Yeah Julie I think I had a chemical last month, I a +hpt and started spotting around 8dpo but that was watery light pink when I wiped and it just didnt stop. It's nothing like what this was this morning! 

As I say there's absolutely nothing now! nothing around the insides of my V either (thoug I haven't checked my cp) 

xx


----------



## Minimin

Arghhhh Ness I am soooooo hoping this is it honey! Sending you lots of PMA- Vibes and Whatever else you need! Hoping she stays away babe-

Bella- true say about the vino- Heating pads/Hot water bottles rock! I have mine stuck to me most of the time! Hope you get one darlin.

Am still getting these stitchy type pains....Dont recall this with the MC pregnancy so I hope the little one is digging itself a right old hole in my uterus!


----------



## Nessicle

ok just had another small bit of brown discharge.....first in 9 hours


----------



## Minimin

darn- what can it be Ness!Are you still crampy AF like ones?


----------



## Nessicle

Thinking it could be IB Min - it's brown which indicates old blood so it could just be working it's way down from my cervix. 

having occasional cramps but took a paracetamol and it's gone. It's weird they're not like AF cramps which are dull throbbing continuous cramps for me, they're just aches across my uterus


----------



## Minimin

Sounds like the uterus expanding to accommodate. I hope you dont get anymore brown stuff. 
My stitchy ache is still going strong and at one point I felt a pain shoot down my right thigh :shrug:

Cant believe it is 4.30 already!


----------



## Nessicle

yeah perhaps Min! that's what I'm hoping anyway!! 

Still got a few symptoms like dizzy spells, sharp twinges, full bb's feeling a bit sicky but really hungry, but obviously it could still mean AF is on her way, just don't know right now

How you feeling hun anyway you excited?? You deserve this beanie honey after your ectopic and mc :hugs: I'm soooo happy for you honey!!xx


----------



## Minimin

Aww thanks honey :hugs: I will try not to let my fear overtake me. I have to visualise myself progressing happily through this pregnancy and then giving birth to a lovely baby and bring babba home. I am trying to think happy happy thoughts!

Will you test on Sunday if the stupid cow is still away? I think I am going to wait until then and do the other boots one I have to compare the lines! I'm taking my tests with me to the docs too- both past pregnancies they have had :bfn: at the surgery and I have had positives with hpt. I tell ya... docs these days !:)


----------



## Nessicle

Lol typical with docs!! 

Yep keep visualising your baby in your arms I have a good feeling Min :hugs:

Yeah will retest if the damn witch doesnt arrive am 50/50 at the moment as to whether or not she will, just debating whether to have a glass of red wine tonight, I feel I need something to take the edge of this waiting game!


----------



## Minimin

one wont hurt babe!


----------



## Nessicle

yeah true, will have one with my pizza :)


----------



## mumanddad

Hello ladies after seeing this thread i have been really interested in using softcups but there is one thing i am scared of and that is they can get stuck 

has anyone experianced this?


----------



## Nessicle

they won't get stuck hun they're really flexible and bend :thumbup:


----------



## Minimin

Hmmm Pizza- yum! I have to get outta bed and make something for tea- thinking some pasta as I have lots of veggies I want to use up. DH is going to the pub for a few so I am not in a rush to stick anything on.

]lying down seems to help aches


----------



## mumanddad

Nessicle said:


> they won't get stuck hun they're really flexible and bend :thumbup:

oh right i think i will try them then thanks x x


----------



## tryforbaby2

Ness, maybe you got brown-spot eye :winkwink: and its really not there, fingers crossed!!! You have put alot of BD effort in this cycle that I think you should get your standing ovation and, of course, a bfp. And Fridays are our pizza, mild extra crispy chicken wings and french fries with dippy cheese days!!! I take a handful of beers with me and go with DH and DD and have our friday night meal and BS with locals! Fun Fun!!! Enjoy your pizza!!! Yummy!

I feel like AF is on her way, I have some light cramps and I feel exhausted like the day you get full blown AF. I still have 8 days until I get AF, I am just tired from this stinky weather today I assume! LOL I felt this way around O too, cruddy!
I went to the gym and went through with the Personal Trainer on uppper and lower body machines/weights. I can't wait to go back, but I have to becareful as to not over exert myself too fast. Zumba is tomorrow at 11am I am so excited to try it, I'll let you "softcup wearing Yoga fanatics" know how it is! I hear it's super fun!!!!

Sabrina, hunnie! How are you feeling today? :hugs: Have fun with Guitar Hero!!! Yay! Hailey (dd) is waiting patiently for me to come into the living room to play super mario bros Wii....lol

Minimin, I am still so very excited for you and I PRAY this is a VERY STICKY Eggy!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Snugggs

Hi Ladies :wave:

After TTCing #2 for just over 12 months now, and after seeing this thread, me think's i'm going to invest!!!

I'd never heard of them before, but now i know about them i can't not give them ago. Very nervous though!. Can anyone suggest the best place to prchase and where? Online? off the shelf?

Thanking you kindly :D


----------



## Minimin

Hey Snuggs- I got mine from accessdiagnostics- about 24 for £24. They do a smaller pack as well!

Welcome and ask away your questions!


----------



## Snugggs

Minimin said:


> Hey Snuggs- I got mine from accessdiagnostics- about 24 for £24. They do a smaller pack as well!
> 
> Welcome and ask away your questions!

Hey minimin - Thanks for the welcome, i think i will definatly be sticking around for some guidence if that's ok? :thumbup:

I'll check out those cups. Think i will start with a smaller pack for now and work my way up!!

Thanks again x


----------



## Nessicle

Welcome Snuggs! They're very easy to use I'm sure you'll have no problems and any questions we're all here! I'd recommend watching the instruction video on the actual Softcups website :thumbup:

Min, I had to lay down and have a nap earlier it helped with my cramps and pains too. 

Still just having brown discharge when I wipe now, it seems mixed with CM. 

I'll be surprised if AF doesnt come either tomorrow or Sunday!

Julie thank you honey - don't know if I did enough this cycle after all, or maybe it was too much idk - can I come join your Friday nights please!? they sound ace!! Friday night for me and OH is pizza and Lost night, also treated myself to a gluten free caramel slice and some chocolate ice cream :happydance:

xx


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Julie- hope you have a great evening out.

Enjoy your icecream Ness- I am stuffed after my pasta bake but there is chocolate cake and custard to be had.

Night in for me.. thanks for reminding me that Lost is on Ness- I am all caught up on it and love this show!!!! I am at a loss as to how they will manage to put it all together.

How you feeling babe?


----------



## Snugggs

Thanks for the welcome Nessicle :hugs: and i will certainly check the video first (the idea of the cups are making me a little nervous) :thumbup:

Thanks again

xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Snugggs, they are uber comfy and so eay to use! This was my first cycle of using them and even though we only BD three times 'around' Ovulation there were a cinch to put in and to come out. When you get them, sit on the toilet or lay in bed after BD and practice. Ness is right, there is a fab insertion video on the instead softcups website with an actual glass V and cerviz, very informative!!! Plus the leakage is then at a bare minimum!!! I love them <3

Minimin, are you takeing another test tomorrow? I have company so I won't really be on to check but I'll sneak a peek! :haha:

Ness :hugs: and of course you can join our fridays!!! yay!! Then we can swap TTC stories! Oh wait, we already do that! LMFAO!!! :rofl: We can challenge the Wii or PS3!!! You'll have fun, I promise!!! :winkwink: We have been told by many of people, that we are very funny people with a crazy competative side, I hope you can handle the humor and the need to win win win!!! LOL 

Well ladies, my bestest friend called and asked me if she can drive down here for the weekend cuz she misses us (we went to disney in september together) to see the alice in wonderland (feat. johnny depp) in 3D at the movies and play all weekend. Have a great weekend!!!


----------



## confused27

:yipee::yipee::yipee: Minimin congrats im so happy for u hunny :D hope its where it needs to be for you fx'd :happydance:

Ness hope everythings ok with u hun like u said brown blood is old so hopefully u got a lil bean in there too :D

im still takin a break ladies ntnp but enjoying it more now its just for us got appt with docs in 2 weeks, im scared:cry: lol

everyone else good luck this month :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hey ladies, ness if AF does come i would try the every other day for a week, it could be that you may have had TOO much sex, it lowers the sperm count and it needs chance to rebuild :hugs: or it could be u are pregnant :flower:

Min i hear congrats is in order??? :happydance:

Bella hun im so sorry to read the bitch came for u :cry: you been trying for so long i wish it would happen for u soon hun :hugs:

Eve hows u doing hun?

:wave: hello to everyone else :kiss:


----------



## Minimin

Morning ladies, 
How are you this morning- glad the sun is shining as I feel tired as can be. Dh came home late last night after a night in the pub and I was woken up at least three times by his snoring- I was so nicely asleep in seep relaxing mode! :evil:

Julie- I have decided to wait and test tomorrow or before the Docs on monday- I may do another IC tomorrow for my addiction but the Boots one tomorrow will hopefully be darker. please pray I gt over the first hurdle! Your weekend sounds fun- it is nice to catch up with friends. I hope you have a blast babe.

Confused27 and M2K- thanks ladies- I wish it wasnt tarnished by fear. This is my third pregnancy in 8 months and I am hoping it is third time lucky for me. Are you ladies doing anything fun this weekend?

So temps at around 6.20am this morning ws 36.36 or that range- I was like...er no- shut the BBT off and back on and re-took after about 10 minutes snoozing to give me 36.68 which is more like what I had yesterday. Not sure if the first was a real reading- it didnt stay in my mouth for long before it beeped so I am counting it as an error though I am afraid of what it could mean.

Morning Ness, Bella and Eve- Hope you are doing well. Ness- anxiously waiting to hear your news. Bella- hope AF is being kind and you are not in pain :hugs:

time to get up and :shower:


----------



## Helly

Min, ive got everything crossed for you hon, redo your temp tomorrow morning, hopefully it was the thermometer ballsing up. Third time lucky hon, all will be fine x


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Helly- trying not to be too scared and panicked. Off out to grocery shop this alvo and think I may get some gardening done. Hopefully take my mind off things.

How are you babe? temps looking good- lil dip (implantation?) but nicely above the coverline-how are you feeling?


----------



## Nessicle

Morning girls!

How is everyone? AF got me this morning :cry: I just knew she was coming, I've known since the 1ww to be honest deep down, gutted about those tests, I've either ad a chemical or they were all evaps.....

Oh well

On to cycle 3!!! 

Cat - yeah I've told OH we're bd'ing every 2 - 3 days before ov, then CD10 CD12, CD14 and CD15 and CD16 for good measure, do you think that will be ok??

Min, how ya feeling this morning?Can't wait to see two lovely strong lines for you chick!!! 

Julie yay I can come over and get competitive on the Wii ha ha ha ha 

Well I will be enjoying a bottle of wine tonight that's for sure!!

I've decided I need a more relaxed approach this month, no temping, and certainly no testing til AF is late - for me temping and testing are just constant forms of disappointment so the less I know the better I think. I will still do opk's and of course use softcups around ov sex with conceive plus as a lube but that's it

xx


----------



## Minimin

big big big :hugs: Ness! New approach seems good though- I do beleive stressing plays a big part- am going to have a chilled shower and maybe shop for groceries and get some gardening in. Nothing too stressful for me. Just got up and still tired so I see some naps too.

Enjoy your wine Ness- you deserve it! :kiss:


----------



## KimmyB

Sorry the witch got you Ness :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! checking in to see how everyone is doing.

Ness & Bella - Huge hugs and i am sorry the :witch: came for you both xx

Mimi - Have a good day and i am sure those lines are going to get darker x

Hope everyone else is well and got a lovely weekend ahead of them, :hugs: I am off to have some toast now the sicky feeling has gone. Going to be a wee bit paranoid the next few days though as i bleed last time at 5 +1 and then it all went downhill from there. I know logically its very unlikely to happen on the same day if at all but some how this doesnt help :dohh:


----------



## Nessicle

thank you sweetie!!

You take it easy with that beanie!! Nothing too strenuous!

Got to take cat's to vets for their injections today and got a driving lesson at 12.30pm so got a bit to keep me busy. 

Cramps are bad today though ugh xx


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Raz :hugs: 

who'd have thought trying to get pregnant at 26 would be so hard lol, so much for the sex ed teachers telling us we'd get pregnant if we had sex! Liars ha ha x


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Kimmy x


----------



## Razcox

Nessicle said:


> thank you sweetie!!
> 
> You take it easy with that beanie!! Nothing too strenuous!
> 
> Got to take cat's to vets for their injections today and got a driving lesson at 12.30pm so got a bit to keep me busy.
> 
> Cramps are bad today though ugh xx

Thanks hun i am going to try! How long have you been learning to drive?? It was on my too do list for this year but i think the money is going to have to go elsewhere now. Plus the idea of driving scares me a bit now.

Got a eye test at 11.05 so will be going into town for that and may treat myself to a shakeaway. Afterall milk is good for the beanie :rofl:


----------



## Minimin

Ness- hope the wee cats are ok! Driving lessons and vets will keep your mind off things for a bit- and focus on that lovely bottle this evening :)

Razcox- I'm sending you lots of :hugs: and PMA- try not to stress- I know it is the hardest thing to not do! 

Hope everyone else has a good morning and I will catch you guys in the afternoon xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Raz been learning on and off for a while now, failed my test back in November but haven't had a lesson since then, had to get the expense of Xmas outta the way but back on to it now!! x


----------



## laura6914

Only popped on very quickly. 

Ness i see AF arrived the COw. Im sooo sorry :hugs:

and OMG MIN are my eyes playing tricks on me or have you got your BFP??????? :happydance:


----------



## BellaBlu

Hey girls..im just dropping in as well..

Sorry :af: got you Ness.. keep your chin up. :hugs:

still in alot of pain today.. going to make medicine and lay back down, hope youre all well. xx


----------



## laura6914

Oh bella, i didnt see your post im sorry hunny :hugs: thats a bitch and so unfair. Thinking of you. :hug:

xxx


----------



## Minimin

Bella- sorry she is being such a hag to you this month :hugs: hope you get more rest in.

Ness- how did you lesson go?

Laura- think I got a faint line yesterday! AF officially late today and I had some stitch like cramps and twinges major yesterday- still there today but not as bad- the longer I stand up the more I notice it- I have been told this is normal. Also my boobs are a little more sore today.. :wohoo: and I am knackered and ready for a nap when it is only 2pm :yipee:

How are you doing Laura?


----------



## Jennifer8

Nessicle said:


> thank you Raz :hugs:
> 
> who'd have thought trying to get pregnant at 26 would be so hard lol, so much for the sex ed teachers telling us we'd get pregnant if we had sex! Liars ha ha x

Sorry AF got you :hugs:

I know what you mean i'm 24 and trying for 17 months and thats what i think about being told if you have sex you WILL get pregnant! 

Good luck for next month. xxx:flower:


----------



## laura6914

Min thats great news. Have you tested again?

Im doing fine thanks for asking. Starting to show now. I have put on 5kg and Gone from a size6/8 to a size 10. Tired all the time which is crap when im back at work after having a week off. Not good. When are you going to test again? Got my 12 week scan in 3 weeks when ill be 13 weeks :wacko:

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Afternoon all!! 

Well Bella I feel your pain I'm in really bad pain today :( though not as much blood as last cycle thankfully!! Hope your pain eases off - alcohol helps lol 

I'm always worried that because my coeliac disease went undiagnosed for 3.5 years it could have done some damage to my fertility as that's what it can do but suppose I shouldnt really speculate about stuff like that! 

Just making some dinner - pasta bake yuummmy!! Got a caramel slice for after! Plan to indulge myself today on wine and food!! 

Min - lesson went well thankyou my instructor just got a new car so my first lesson in it and it's lovely to drive! Gotta get my test booked in again for mid-April, will have to up my lessons to twice a week i think £20 an hour though it's expensive! 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

Hi laura!!! 

awww bet you have a cute lil bump now!! can't wait to see scan picture xx


----------



## Minimin

Hey Laura- Scan.. how exciting-you get to meet the lil one! tiredness is a good sign no?
Not going to test again until tomorrow or Monday- I have a docs appointment on Monday so they can send me for blood work. I hope they monitor me over the week to make sure it is rising rightly.

Cramps are still there though not as strong as yesterday. I'm scared if they go it is a bad sign as thats what I have written down as happening for my MC in Jan. eek!

Ness- I had pasta bake last night! I dunno what we will have tonight- there is leftovers and soup from lunch but not really feeling it at the moment.

Green Tea, apple and Kiwi for me.... Enjoy your Vino and have some for me wont you!!


----------



## starcrossed

Nessicle said:


> Afternoon all!!
> 
> Well Bella I feel your pain I'm in really bad pain today :( though not as much blood as last cycle thankfully!! Hope your pain eases off - alcohol helps lol
> 
> I'm always worried that because my coeliac disease went undiagnosed for 3.5 years it could have done some damage to my fertility as that's what it can do but suppose I shouldnt really speculate about stuff like that!
> 
> Just making some dinner - pasta bake yuummmy!! Got a caramel slice for after! Plan to indulge myself today on wine and food!!
> 
> Min - lesson went well thankyou my instructor just got a new car so my first lesson in it and it's lovely to drive! Gotta get my test booked in again for mid-April, will have to up my lessons to twice a week i think £20 an hour though it's expensive!
> 
> xx

Please dont worry about your coeliac causing trouble Ness, my cousin was in the same boat and they have 4 little ones. You're only in cycle 2, on average it takes about 6 months to a year to catch so don't panic just yet.

As for wine and food, I'm with you on that, my gorgeous lovely hubby has stocked up the house with chocolate and wine :D YAY!!!

As for driving I found a person to take me out on the road in my car once a week and the lesson the other time a week so it wasnt quite so expensive! Maybe find a victim oops voulunteer to take you out??

:dust: to all!!

Delly xxx


----------



## laura6914

thanks Ness ill post them as soon as i have them so you can meet her. :) And can you have a drink for me please babe, i would love a glass of wine this weekend but cant obviously :(

Min- let me know how you get on. have you worked out your due date? I have had cramps everyday all through the pregnancy so far and some have been so painful i have been curled up in a ball. Dont let them worry you, i know its hard. 

xxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Sorry she got u ness!!! just prooves that even if you sex everyday it may not result in pregnancy, makes you wonder how on earth people can get pregnant via the pullout method??? :dohh:

3 times a charm right? i got pregnant with kaden 3rd time by doing it every other day :thumbup: this time u will see a BFP, im sure of it :hugs:

Have a nice evening ladies :kiss:


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Laura- stitch like cramps and pains shooting to my Vajayjay are back again- so I'm reassured somewhat. I havent worked out dates etc with fear of jinxing it!! 

Hope you Ladies are having a lovely relaxing evening-

Minimin xx


----------



## mamaxm

laura6914 said:


> Min thats great news. Have you tested again?
> 
> Im doing fine thanks for asking. Starting to show now. I have put on 5kg and Gone from a size6/8 to a size 10. Tired all the time which is crap when im back at work after having a week off. Not good. When are you going to test again? Got my 12 week scan in 3 weeks when ill be 13 weeks :wacko:
> 
> xxx

laura! you popped in for a visit!
i remember we started using softcups at the same time! i think if it weren't for you getting your bfp after trying for so long, i may have quit the softcups! congrats on your healthy pregnancy!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Hiya Ladies! :wave:

Not so busy weekend on here, we all must be busy! Having a good weekend so far! The movie Alice in Wonderland in 3D was sold out so we had to wait until the next showing, it was very good, we love 3D movies made by Disney! :) I am quite stuffy this evening, and after my first ZUMBA class I am exhausted!!! I have tummy cramps and slight chest pain from all the rapid movement. I am so out of shape! Ahahaha :rofl: I am breaking out terribly which I do before AF that usually starts around now (a week before) Booo! LOL CD25 and 7DPO today and just your regular joe CM (little on panties) CP is high and very hard (feels like a small doorknob :shrug:)
Well I hope you ladies are having a great weekend and look forward to talking to you all monday am!!!


----------



## Kita

Wow it IS slow on here!! Hope everyone is having a good weekend!!


----------



## BellaBlu

:wave:

Yep, slow indeed! Hope everyone had a fab weekend. I was sick all weekend. Booo. But starting to feel a bit better now! Hopefully the witch is packing her bags.

:hugs: Min- better get on here STAT after your appt. tomorrow! :) I'll be waiting!


----------



## Minimin

Morning lovely ladies!
It has been quiet hasnt it????
Bella- glad the witch is getting ready to pack her bags! Stupid old cow!!!

I did another IC and Boots brand this morning and lines look like they are getting darker. More stitch like pains yesterday but not as much as Friday :(

I will be back on line as soon as I am at the Docs Bella- Dont you worry. Pray it is sticky and in the right place!

Off to pick up some garlic and ginger & Sunday paper!- Nice day in London- DH is painting so I am hiding upstaird for most of the day- Want to start some seedlings for my garden, itching to get out there.

Ness and Eve- hope you ladies are well and Enjoying your Sunday!

What you all up to today? :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

hi girls!!

gosh it's mega quiet on this thread lately!!

Thank you for all the hugs and kind words girls :hugs: I really appreciate them!

Feeling much better today - went out and got shitfaced last night :rofl: it helped a lot ha ha

So I'm feeling better already by not temping, just taking the relaxed approach this cycle, before ov sex 2-3 times a week to keep supplies fresh :winkwink: then every other day round ov, with sex on CD14 and CD15, just plan to use softcups round those few fertile days and some conceive+ 

Min how you doing honey? 

Glad the lines are nice and dark! Hope all goes well at the doctors tomorrow!!xx


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Ness!
Where did you go out last night- A good ole night out was due I say! 
Glad you have got your PMA back honey!
Not much going on here- still some cramps but not as sharp as Friday- but still there. Nice to see the line had got darker but I wont really believe it until I know more. Will keep you posted tomorrow morning.

Well it has been rather quiet on here today. I was lonely :cry: So I made lots of food and pottered about the house- DH and I went to the pub with the Sunday paper but had an argument/tiff and now I am upstairs hoping he leaves a wide berth between us. Men are such idiots. I am also wondering if this is hormones!?

What you up to tonight Ness?


----------



## Nessicle

Went to Bibi's for dinner which was lovely! Then went to Elbow Rooms and Fibre! I'm paying the price today lol, just ordered a chinese, had a kfc earlier which I shouldnt have cos of my coeliac but it just had to be done!! 

Glad cramps have eased off a bit honey just take it easy! Sorry you and OH have had a tiff!! Men eh?!! You just relax and OH will get over it - defo hormones he he!

Yeah PMA is back - suppose we just have to get it back ready for the next cycle hey?! 

OH is playing Heavy Rain - a playstation game, least it's not a racing game my head couldnt hand the noise lol x


----------



## mamaxm

tryforbaby2 said:


> Hiya Ladies! :wave:
> 
> Not so busy weekend on here, we all must be busy! Having a good weekend so far! The movie Alice in Wonderland in 3D was sold out so we had to wait until the next showing, it was very good, we love 3D movies made by Disney! :) I am quite stuffy this evening, and after my first ZUMBA class I am exhausted!!! I have tummy cramps and slight chest pain from all the rapid movement. I am so out of shape! Ahahaha :rofl: I am breaking out terribly which I do before AF that usually starts around now (a week before) Booo! LOL CD25 and 7DPO today and just your regular joe CM (little on panties) CP is high and very hard (feels like a small doorknob :shrug:)
> Well I hope you ladies are having a great weekend and look forward to talking to you all monday am!!!

you're lucky you didn't go to opening night! OH and i did, we ordered our tickets online, we got there TWO hours early and there was already a line of people waiting to get into the theatre! it was good though! i just thought johnny depp's dance scene at the end was a little over the top.


----------



## mamaxm

Minimin said:


> Morning lovely ladies!
> It has been quiet hasnt it????
> Bella- glad the witch is getting ready to pack her bags! Stupid old cow!!!
> 
> I did another IC and Boots brand this morning and lines look like they are getting darker. More stitch like pains yesterday but not as much as Friday :(
> 
> I will be back on line as soon as I am at the Docs Bella- Dont you worry. Pray it is sticky and in the right place!
> 
> Off to pick up some garlic and ginger & Sunday paper!- Nice day in London- DH is painting so I am hiding upstaird for most of the day- Want to start some seedlings for my garden, itching to get out there.
> 
> Ness and Eve- hope you ladies are well and Enjoying your Sunday!
> 
> What you all up to today? :hugs:

CONGRATS ON YOUR LINES GETTING DARKER! :happydance:


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Mamaxm! 

Ness- Love Bibi's!! I heard its moved from Greek St though. I am showing my age there! 
There's a Thai place on lower Briggate near Fibre- Begins with S but cant remember the whole name- it is amazing- I thoroughly recommend it if you can eat thai :shy:

DH is hogging telly- went down as I had made some rice to eat and just ate whilst sitting there. He did ask if I was ignoring him and I replied "I wouldnt dare" I think he knew and left me to it. AR$£!

Hope it's hormones- I am going to chill in bed- and watch a rom com or something. He has 24 on at 9. Men as you say!

hope your KFC was tasty and Chinese sounds yum! I am hungry again and only just ate :(


----------



## mamaxm

Minimin said:


> Thanks Mamaxm!
> 
> Ness- Love Bibi's!! I heard its moved from Greek St though. I am showing my age there!
> There's a Thai place on lower Briggate near Fibre- Begins with S but cant remember the whole name- it is amazing- I thoroughly recommend it if you can eat thai :shy:
> 
> DH is hogging telly- went down as I had made some rice to eat and just ate whilst sitting there. He did ask if I was ignoring him and I replied "I wouldnt dare" I think he knew and left me to it. AR$£!
> 
> Hope it's hormones- I am going to chill in bed- and watch a rom com or something. He has 24 on at 9. Men as you say!
> 
> hope your KFC was tasty and Chinese sounds yum! I am hungry again and only just ate :(

don't feel sad about feeling hungry again! you're getting your cute lil bump ready :)
how exciting!


----------



## Nessicle

yeah Min Bibi's used to have two restaurants - one on Greek Street and one down from Fibre etc called Bibi's Criterion - that's the one I went to! Yummy!!

I know there's a Thai place called Chaoprya opposite Bibi's and there's one round the corner called Sukathai or something like that!


----------



## BellaBlu

I'm eating "munchies" .. ahhmazing.. you know what I'm saying? How much better can you get.. sunchips,pretzels,dorito's AND cheeto's in one bag? I think so!

Other than that just been doing a little.. "retail therepy" .. working out.. and being spoiled by DH :cloud9: He's been a good boy :thumbup: I think he knows better than to be anything otherwise at the moment. lol

Min- So glad the lines are getting darker! :happydance: Sorry you and your OH are bickering.. men are truly shitheads sometimes. That holds true! :hugs:

Ness- Glad you're feeling better, that wine flu can be a real jerk. ;)

And I really really wanna see alice in wonderland! :D


----------



## Helly

Bella, Ness, so sorry you two and sorry I havent been around much, sounds like you both have some good PMA hope youre heads alright Ness!

Min - good luck with the docs honey x


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Helly and Bella! 
I know being hungry is a good sign- I am already thinking about the bump getting bigger and how I will look :)
Bella- hmmmm lovely Munchies- I am also glad DH is being nice :)

Ness- Ohh I didnt know the other one was near Fibre- May have to pop along when I am up next. The Thai is the Sakurai one I think- yum!

To make me more hungry I am watching Celeb Come Dine With Me....


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha thanks Helly, Bella - yep that wine flu is a bitch :haha:

hangover has passed now, feeling human just so thirsty!! 

Off to bed soon kids - OH wants cuddles :cloud9: what would we do without our OH's hey?

have a lovely evening everyone! 

xx


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm out this month. Chris and I split up today... happy mothers day huh?


----------



## starcrossed

Aaisrie said:


> I'm out this month. Chris and I split up today... happy mothers day huh?

<<hugz>>

I'm soo sorry to read that, been following the thread here on Softcups.
I hope things pick up for you soon!!! :hugs:

Delly xxx


----------



## Nessicle

OMG Eve!!!! So sorry honey! No way you can work things out?? :hugs:


----------



## laura6914

OMG Eve, im so sorry hunny. I hope it was just one of those heat of the moments things and it will blow over. Thinkng of you huge :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Eve im sorry to hear that :cry: hopefully it's just a blip and soon you will be back to making up? :hugs:

Hey ness, i love cuddles off ross, everytime im worried about anything a cuddle off kian or ross and i feel so much better :hugs:

Bella how u holding up hun, stupid question i no :( :hugs:

hey everyone else!

Me and ross had a whoopsie drunken bonk last night :rofl: buut it's fine cus im on cd 21 and due on in 4 days so no chance right? not that it would be a bad thing but we all set to have a holiday and im trying to get into the school :dohh: what ya reckon? xXx:kiss:


----------



## laura6914

Mommy2Kian said:


> Me and ross had a whoopsie drunken bonk last night :rofl: buut it's fine cus im on cd 21 and due on in 4 days so no chance right? not that it would be a bad thing but we all set to have a holiday and im trying to get into the school :dohh: what ya reckon? xXx:kiss:


:rofl: you crack me up M2K, love it. You should be fine chick. :thumbup:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:lol: Well lets face it, i cant get pregnant when i ovulate i got no chance 2 weeks after ovulation have i :lol: although ross wouldnt shurrup saying he has super spunk and he can penetrate all my eggs da da da lol he's hoping it may work bless him!...i got a straaaange feeling that the WTT untill september eint gonna work :dohh:...


whats the saying... Fuck it, you only live once, do what makes you happy...im so broody it's unreal!!! ohhhh dearrr:flower:

Laura, your nearly 10 weeks christ on a bike!!!! how quick has that gone...you'll be having ur 20 weeks scan before we know it! :happydance:

Any names?

:flower:


----------



## laura6914

M2K your sayings are halerious. You have me laughing at the computer in the officer 'christ on a bike' :rofl:

Its flying isnt it. I ahve my 12 weeks scan on the 6th April when ill be 13 weeks :wacko:
We have Chloe Mai for a girl and Shae Carter if its a boy (which i think it is) 

Me personally, i would say carry on trying. If it happens it happens and you can work holidays an things around the pregnancy. :thumbup: As you say life is too short and you only live once. 

xxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:lol: to be honest im not sure why i wrote christ on a bike, thats my mom for ya! i mean did he even have a bike :rofl:

your names are beautiful! have u had a dream about the gender, apparently it seems to be true...it did with my boys :)

best of luck with the 12 but youll be 13 week scan :lol:

and it's true we only live once, last thing i want to do is regret my decisions in life...i ache to hold my own baby...we shall see..i mean if i leave it a couple of months at leaste that way we could still go...:thumbup: wish i could make up my dam mind though :blush:


----------



## Minimin

Morning ladies- 
M2K and Laura- you have been chatty this morning! :) nice to see the board is busy!
M2K- I think you may have missed it this month- though you never know- Go with the flow and see what happens. I am a firm believer of what will be..will be.

Eve- Sorry to hear of you and Chris. I hope it is a blip and can be resolved.

Ness- how are you this morning? 

AFM-Another bright morning!! :) Temps were adjusted to give todays FF number as I have been up around 6.15. Still fits in with the rise. Today is 17dpo where I started to see a decline and around 19-20dpo I started bleeding so I am keeping my fxd. Also not feeling many cramps this morning but the day is young!
Docs today at 10....I'll keep you ladies informed once I've been.


----------



## laura6914

how about NTNP and if it happens it happens type thing. 

Thanks huny. Im sure all will be fine. Well OH had a dream we were haivng a girl and that was a few days before we got out BFP. My mum had a dream about twin boys, but as me and my sister are due exactly the same time, just a few days between us i think we are both having boys and thats what my mum dreamt. I hope that makes sense. lol. 

You looking forward to your holiday then? I could murder one. So badly. 
We are going away for a weekend in the summer but no abroad. Just to the coast or something for a break. As ill be heavily pregnant cant imagine i would enjoy the heat much to be honest. 

xxx


----------



## laura6914

Hey Min, :wave:

Oh hope all goes well at the Drs. bet you cant ait to get it all confirmed can you. You tetsed again yet. im a POAS addict. Im sorry. I used my last OPK last week. Just cant halp myself. :rofl:

xxx


----------



## Minimin

laura6914 said:


> Hey Min, :wave:
> 
> Oh hope all goes well at the Drs. bet you cant ait to get it all confirmed can you. You tetsed again yet. im a POAS addict. Im sorry. I used my last OPK last week. Just cant halp myself. :rofl:
> 
> xxx


Hey Laura :wave:
Ha ha ha Still poas! Love it! adorable names too. i wonder who will be right about the sex. Ar you going to find out? It is so cool you and your sis are around the same time. What a nice way to share a journey alongside her!

I did yesterday and it was darker than the fridays ones. I was tempted this morning but I cant change things by poas. I will see what the docs say. I have kept my FMU for the doc and then hopefully whether she gets a positive or not (both with my EP and MC they never got a positive in their surgery- crap IC- like sticks) she will send me to EPU and get blood work done.

I am scared laura- I am not feeling anything this morning- no cramps and bloatedness. This is something I remember happening with my MC :cry: My uterus area felt quite firm last night and this morning I dont feel anything. I do still have sore boobs on the sides near my armpits. :wacko: And I have mean moods- specifically at DH as he is being an A1 Knob! But I dont expect him to be any different :shrug:

Well I better get some breakfast and stop obsessing. It is so hard!


----------



## laura6914

Totally normal hunny. I have days where i dont feel anything at all and to be honest I LOVE those days. I want more of them. All will be fine. Bloods will be good also to put your mind at rest. 

We will be finding out what we are haivng. I might book a privte scan at 16 weeks as i cant wait until im 20+ to find out.

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Good luck for today Min, I'll look forward to your update x


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Kimmy- Keep your chin up too- Just posted to you on another thread- your temp is up today :thumbup:

Laura- I hope your right- my moods and feeling tearful- your comment about the bloods being fine is enough to set me off- I feel quite alone at the moment so thanks. (alone- sounds silly I know- But thats how I feel :shrug:)

I think I am going to have to get some private scans done if the EPU dont give me more. Have you heard about the Nub theory? I heard about it the other day and googled it. Interesting stuff!


----------



## laura6914

yeah i have raed about it. Wayyyyy over my little head though. Too much for me to get my head around :haha:
I think you can get a private san for about £90. Well worth the resaaurance i think toi be honest. Put my mind at rest. i got two scans just for cramping so wiht your previous losses they should give you an early scan. 
I never really had the teary stage. I was more 'look at my funny and ill rip your head off' type moods. Calming down now a little though. :rofl:

xxx


----------



## Minimin

LMAO!!! I have those moods too Laura- mostly at DH- then I am teary when I storm out! One end of the spectrum to the other. well I better get ready to make a move. I shall be posting via my iphone- But presume they will send me for bloods and I will have more waiting to do.
Fxd and please pray for me ladies.


----------



## Nessicle

Hi girls just had a quick catch up! 

Laura - oooh I'm excited to find out what your're having let alone you :haha: I think it will be a girl! Gorgeous names by the way! 

Cat - OMG you crack me up girl! Me and OH had sex once last week and haven't had it since lol - we were just so tired and then I got AF on Saturday so that scuppered it! Nearly off now so told OH he's getting pounced on tonight! lol 

Min - don't be worried sweetie, I know it's easier said than done but unless you know there is something wrong try not to get stressed as beanie needs his mummy to be all relaxed :hugs: 

Anyone heard from Eve again this morning? Hope she's ok!

AFM, well CD3 now and only 7 days til I start doing my opk's lol :happydance: 

It soon comes round! Third time luck is what I say!! :thumbup:

Cramps have gone now and AF is brown so hopefully its done with for this month!


----------



## laura6914

Min all the best hunny. Keep us posted. Im sure all if fine. Thinking of you.

Hey Ness, I hope its a girl but happy either way. poor OH wont know whats hit him will be :rofl: catch that eggy this month chick. :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

he he Thanks Laura! 

Started taking Evening Primrose Oil which I'll take up to ovulation - it may help but won't hurt me if it doesnt hey?! Hopefully it'll give me a nice uterine lining :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

wow laura thats brilliant to be pregnant same time as ur sister, do u feel this way? id be happy but also id be thinking..hey dont steal my lime light! :lol:

ness good luck hun, this is gonna be ur month i just no it! :thumbup:

min congrats again, everything will be fine hun, you just sit back relax and watch them stretch marks appear hehe :thumbup:

mothe rinlaw just rang, asking how i am (kadens 5 month anni tomoz) told her kian wants me to get him a brother, like i can just pop to toys r us and pick one up off the shelf...she tells me,,u better get cracking then! :lol: she said i can still go on the holiday, just spend all my days in the pool keeping bump cool :lol:

im gonna be good though, i want to tone up a bit lose some baby belly ...bet i pounce on ross in 2 weeks time though :haha:


Laura u say u want a girl, i remember wanting a girl, its all the pinky things and the little headbands and cute frilly socks...too cute eint they :)...how strange though because now...i want another boy :haha: 
i think ill be a mom to all boys, maybe 4 of them, oh dear :coffee: :lol:


----------



## Nessicle

Cat - I've always said I'll have all boys, I don't know why but I just think I will! I defo would like a girl too. Mark has a sister and I have 3 sisters so watch me get all girls ha ha


----------



## laura6914

Ness as you say if the evening primrose dont work it wont hurt you. Anything is worth a shot. Girls run in my family to, really badly. Out of 7 siblings there are only 2 boys.

Cat: Ill be thinking of you tomorrow hunny. :hugs: Yeah im really happy im going through it with my sister. Its nice to have someone close to share it with. I love all the girl things but i think i want a girl so we have a bond the same as i have with my mum. We are really really close. 

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Exactly - it won't hurt if it doesnt help lol! 

I'm not temping any more - it's too much focus for me and I can get a bit obsessive about stuff so decided to just rely on opk's and good ol' humping ha ha, will of course use my softcups but only on CD13, CD14 and CD15. 

They say there are more women than men in terms of population though! 

xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Yes the bond between a mother and daughter is somthing special, i love my mom to bits!

kian is only 4 and hes like my best buddy, we have proper conversations, he loves his cuddles off me and he always wants his mommy...but when it comes to fun and fighting though he's all daddy :haha:

theres a belly dance class starting by me wednesday, i might go and have a look :blush: shake away the baby fat :haha: watch this space shakira!!! :laugh2:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Dont blame ya ness, ttc can take over ya life cant it!..i think ill use conceieve plus and a softcup..dont even think ill buy any opk's, but then again i say that now...i just cant resist poas!

It will happen when it happens and wow what a feeling seeing them 2 lines :thumbup:


----------



## laura6914

If it wasnt for me temping i think i would have totally missed ov altogether. What day do you normally OV ness?

Oh that sounds like so much fun Cat, Kian sounds so cute. See i cant wait to have all that. 

xxx


----------



## Minimin

Hey! Doc's just referred me to EPU where I'm waiting to see nurse- no scans available so hope they just do blood&call bk with result like they did last time- big queue so looks lik I'm here 4 a while.

Ness I took EPO for 1st part of my cycle!!!! Agree it won't do any harm:)

Laura & Cat- thanks!!:)


----------



## laura6914

thanks for keeping us updated Min, at least they are seing you. they may book you a scan for another day. They wont scan you until your HCG is 1000+ if its below they wont be able to see anything. Thats what the sonographer told me when i had mine. 

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Cat! Yeah the poas addiction needs feeding with Opk's ha ha! 

Laura - I'm regular as clockwork and always get my +opk on CD14 so obviously ov between then and CD16 so I know when I need to bd. With FF it only tells you after you've ovulated and obviously too late by then and I'm crap with temping - I'm a poor sleeper so my temps are never accurate anyway! Will see what this cycle of no stressing or focussing too much on temping etc and no testing unless AF is late. At least then I can't get my hopes up based on my temps and if AF arrives, she arrives - I'll just expect that she's going to arrive and if she doesnt it will be an awesome surprise :flower:

Min - thanks for keeping us updated! Glad they've sent you for bloods at least that's something at this early stage and they can monitor you until your hcg is up! oooh well perhaps the EPO will help me too! How much did you take? the full 6 tablets a day?? It says to take 3-6 a day with meals, I took two this morning, will take two with dinner and two tonight after tea. 

xx


----------



## Maybe-Baby

Hi Ladies

Can i join you i have my sofcups ordered and theyshould arrive tommorow.

Oh i feel a bit nervous about trying them lol.

Great to see so many off you have your BFP Congrats x


----------



## Nessicle

Hi and welcome!! 

Don't worry they're so easy you'll wonder what you were worried about :thumbup: 

xx


----------



## laura6914

Well Ness if your that regular you cant go wrong can you. :thumbup: As you say the relaxed approach may help. People tend to get their BFPs when they least expect it (i know i did)

I hope Eve is ok. 

xxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

:hi: Morning/Afternoon Ladies! Not as busy this morning as it normally is?!

CD27 9DPO and I am still as sick as a dog :( My sinus infection swung into full gear Saturday night. DH gave me an aleve cold and sinus tablet to take last night before bed, he said I will wake up un-sick after a good night sleep. :haha: Ya Right! I was up almost all night and all morning, I was soaked from sweat every hour or so and bright eyed and bushy talied. I was considering cleaning the house at 2am!! He woke up for work and rolled over to kiss me and my big eyes were looking right back at him!!! He nearly jumped out of his skin!!! :rofl: I am a very deep sleeper so for him to see me wide awake was crazy! :wacko: AF is due the 20th on Saturday and this morning I was an emotional rollercoaster with my mom so I just know AF is planning her visit to see me, she misses me dearly. :coffee:

As crazy as it sounds I just MIGHT buy a cheapie dollar tree hpt test for shits and giggles!!! :rofl: Even though I am dead sure nothing will be there, but its only a dollar right?....lol We will see, I wasn't going to buy anything at all, which I am still considering! LMAO

Eve, :hugs: I hope things are OK.

Ness, the countdown begins!!! ahaha Less is more?! 

Sabrina? Hello? I hope you are doing great sweetie!!!! :hugs:

To anyone I missed, how are you? Symptoms? BFP's?


----------



## Nessicle

Julie it's sooo quiet on here lately!! 

Sorry you were feeling so poo!! You feeling a little better today??

Laura yeah my cycle is bang on never had any problems with it so I'm very lucky that way! 

I'm expecting that I won't get knocked up this cycle so there's less pressure - if I don't expect too much I can't be too disappointed hey?!

xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

I am still feeling like poo! Thanks though!! :flower:

I am off to the gym to give my fat-ness a piece of my mind!!! My wii told me I was overweight the other day! WTF?! I know I have gained some weight but HOLY Crap! Lmao Come on Julie, get it together! :rofl:


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: I know the feeling I feel like a right lard arse at the moment! Every cycle so far been convinced I'm pregnant and can therefore eat more food :haha:


----------



## laura6914

Lots of PMA there Ness keep it up. :thumbup:

Julie, im sure the Wii was lying. Have fun down the gym. 

xxx


----------



## Jennifer8

Hi ladies how we all doing? 

AF due for me on Friday, i am trying not to symptom spot this month and am going to try and not test until AF due. I have been charting myself and temp has kept going up since day 11 except a dip at day 14. Trying not to think about it don't want to get my hopes up again.
x


----------



## Mommy2Kian

hey! my wii moans at me if i dont copy her movements properly :lol: i got a cam and i cant help but laugh at myself watching me on the tele trying to copy a pixelated woman named Ava :haha:

am i mad for thinking about jumping on ross in 2 weeks time, the baby will be due xmas eve! what a xmas present for kian, his long awaited sibling! what shall i do? i keep changing my mind...what will make me more happy, 2 weeks in turkey or a baby...obviously the latter! FFS im all confused...

reasons why we said we would wait till september
1) his brothers wedding
2) all of us jetting off to turkey

Reasons to try
1) because we want a baby so much
2) lifes to short, im 27, ive had cancer, i might go through meonopause early
3)kian so desperatly wants to have a brother to look after

4) why the feck am i waiting?


----------



## amym

Mummy2kian - sorry, don't know your whole story having just read above post, but as it can take so long to fall, why not start ttc now? you could still have a fab holiday if you fell now, (maybe not flying, not sure?) but it could take ages and it woudl be better (imho) to start sooner just in case.

Might be a few of my own issues coming out there, sorry! Good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## Minimin

M2K- I do think life is too short and though we plan things they normally dont work out the way we want them too. I say jump if you feel like it :winkwink:

Just got back from EPU- The nurse was the same lady I saw with my EP the first time I went there (this is the 3rd time I have been to the EPU in 8months they should give me my own chair :() She was really nice and as I had cramps and stitch like pain she said she would get me scanned. I was the last one to be scanned but the girl, again the same one with my EP did the scan- Nothing to see as it is so early but my Uterine Lining is 11mm thick which is good I think (havent googled that yet!) and my pains on the left probably are the corpeus lutem cyst which is where the egg was released- so definitely ovulated from the left tube side! She also send me for bloods which I am waiting on her to call about- make another bloods appointment on Wednesday and see how thats progressing.

Feeling quite teary about it all but DH and I are arguing and I didnt want him to come with me to the docs or hospital so he didnt. He started on me this morning and I didnt want to be upset before the docs but he doesnt get it. He has a knack of upsetting me when it is a crucial time- did this last time when it ended in MC- He just doesnt get it .. :evil: grrrhhhh

Still some dull heavy draggin feeling in my uterus but that could be the darn transvaginal scanner :shock:

jennifer 8 keeping my fxd for you!

Julie-err.. eelloooo how much weight have I put on? I am scared to go near my wii of fear of being shouted at!

Ness- Glad your PMA is back babe- hate to see you down!

Bella and Eve- ladies are quiet. Thinking of you and hoping you are ok.


----------



## Minimin

:wave: Amy! Hope your well


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hi amy,:hugs: we did try, december january and feb with no luck so we thought we would leave it till after the holiday but is it really what i want to do...honest answer? no..i think i will be stocking up on concieve plus and jumping on ross in 2 weeks time :happydance: what will be will be yeh? bring on the xmas baby :thumbup:

min im sorry u are emotional today and ur OH is being a pain in the ass!!! :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

:wohoo: to a Chrimbo baby for M2K!!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Cat if I got pregnant this cycle I would be due the same time as you :wohoo: I say go for it girl life is too short for the sake of a holiday and somebody elses wedding (i know it's Ross' brother but you gotta think about yourself babe).

Min - I'm so glad you got scanned and glad everything is sounding good at the mo' let us know what the bloods say! Sorry OH is being a twat, men have a knack of upsetting us at important times when we need to not be upset! Take a step away and let him realise he's being a dick to you, men are like kids they need time out to realise what they've done or said. I do that with Mark and he soon comes crawling back for a cuddle :thumbup:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

You're so right! i need to think of MY family, and MY life..ok then im in..roll on thrusday to start period :wohoo:....i am right arn't i? with the dates...if i come on thursday 19th march and i have a 25 day cycle, should ovulate end of march and test around 12th april which will lead to a due date of 24th december? :wacko:


----------



## Minimin

M2K- I agree wholeheartedly with M2K- Your family is what is important. It is noce to consider Ross' bro's wedding but you wouldnt find many people being as considerate to your needs if it was the other way around. You can still go to the wedding- and still go on Hols- as you said- stay cool in the pool :thumbup:

Ness- Thanks. I wish he would learn but this is the same argument in different forms that keeps on coming up. He needs to get his head out of his a$$

So the nurse just called and said levels are 161!! Thats almost triple how much they were when I had bloods done for my pregnancy that ended in MC! I know the number is not important but the level of rise is so Wednesday morning I have another set of bloods to be taken. I was so relieved I burst into tears. I am so tense from this and DH being a KNOB! i dont realise how much-

If it wasnt for you ladies on here I would be so alone. :hugs:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Yay...so happy the levels are increasing hun :hugs: you're gonna be just fine, i no it :flower:


----------



## starcrossed

Minimin said:


> So the nurse just called and said levels are 161!! Thats almost triple how much they were when I had bloods done for my pregnancy that ended in MC! I know the number is not important but the level of rise is so Wednesday morning I have another set of bloods to be taken. I was so relieved I burst into tears. I am so tense from this and DH being a KNOB! i dont realise how much-
> 
> If it wasnt for you ladies on here I would be so alone. :hugs:

I've been reading along and soooo glad your levels are looking good!!! :)

I will have my FXd for wednesday for your next set of bloods :)

I hope your DH comes home with a change of attitude, stress is the last thing you need!! Hopefully he'll come home armed with lots of goodies for you!!!

:hugs: Delly xxx


----------



## Minimin

Thanks M2k and Starcrossed- I am not holding my breathe!
Lets look forward to wed- I think i may camp outside the phlebotomy dept from tomorrow night to be the first one! LMAO!!


----------



## starcrossed

Minimin said:


> Thanks M2k and Starcrossed- I am not holding my breathe!
> Lets look forward to wed- I think i may camp outside the phlebotomy dept from tomorrow night to be the first one! LMAO!!

LOL, your dept must be like ours here, takes 9 hours to have one little blood done hehe!!

Least your mind will be at rest and hopefully start enjoying your pregnancy!!!

xxx


----------



## Minimin

The actual test for HcG isnt that hard and when I had the EP diagnosed they got results up in about 90 minutes- so who knows what they do for over 9hours!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Mommy2Kian said:


> You're so right! i need to think of MY family, and MY life..ok then im in..roll on thrusday to start period :wohoo:....i am right arn't i? with the dates...if i come on thursday 19th march and i have a 25 day cycle, should ovulate end of march and test around 12th april which will lead to a due date of 24th december? :wacko:

Yay!!!! :wohoo: good for you Cat!!! sod everyone else - Like Min said how many other people would consider you? People can be selfish and if I were you I would be selfish at this moment in time cos you need to think about your needs. And as you know it can take longer than one cycle so just do what is right for you chick! 

I ovulate around 26th March this cycle AF due 9 April so we'd be within a couple of weeks of each other woot!! How cool!! 

Min - yay that the hcg has increased!!! I'm so happy for you honey but sorry that OH is ruining the happiness for you :hugs: you know we're always here for you darling although it won't help that you want OH to be supportive right now xxx


----------



## starcrossed

I've not gone through for bloods for anything baby related, but I had to have mine done every week when I was on methotrexate for my lupus just incase they fried my liver with it.

Seems to take forever to get a test done here, I've sat and waited for 1 1/2 hours before now just to get the blood taken :(

I hope if I get lucky enough to get a :bfp: being high risk they'd be a bit quicker. Oh the joys of Sandwell NHS LOL

Just hope its all done dusted and mind rested for you ASAP!!! sending you lots of sticky glittery :dust:

Delly xxx


----------



## Nessicle

I'm still feeling a bit weird today girls, had bad indigestion all day and felt lightheaded and crampy in my left ovary, the blood is really pink too not dark red like usual menses bleeding. I stopped bleeding yesterday cos of the drinking from Saturday night but it's started up again today, not loads but enough to warrant a tampon. 

Ugh hate AF lol xx


----------



## starcrossed

Nessicle said:


> I'm still feeling a bit weird today girls, had bad indigestion all day and felt lightheaded and crampy in my left ovary, the blood is really pink too not dark red like usual menses bleeding. I stopped bleeding yesterday cos of the drinking from Saturday night but it's started up again today, not loads but enough to warrant a tampon.
> 
> Ugh hate AF lol xx

Hating AF too!!! Hope you feel better really soon and :witch: is wending her merry way!!

Delly xxx


----------



## Minimin

Ness- are you eating ok- Light headedness may also be not enough fluids so make sure youre drinking tons. Not sure about red vs drk red blood- I hope she buggers off for you today though- watch out Mr Ness LOL!! Oh and I forgot to say about EPO- I only took one a day- was that not enough? mine was 1000mg though :shrug: I am also taking Vit B after Ov too. Dont know if I am meant to stop now though.. hmmm

Starcrossed- I dont think south London NHS is much better I went to the EPU at 10.45 and didnt leave untl 2.15-ish! Jokers they are. 

:wohoo: to your upcoming OV dates- I shall be keeping a keen eye out!


----------



## Nessicle

Minimin said:


> Ness- are you eating ok- Light headedness may also be not enough fluids so make sure youre drinking tons. Not sure about red vs drk red blood- I hope she buggers off for you today though- watch out Mr Ness LOL!! Oh and I forgot to say about EPO- I only took one a day- was that not enough? mine was 1000mg though :shrug: I am also taking Vit B after Ov too. Dont know if I am meant to stop now though.. hmmm

Yeah I'm eating good chick I never stop :haha: 

I was naughty and ate a kfc yesterday which obviously has breadcrumbs and my stomach is feeling pretty horrid today - its the first time I've touched any gluten since my coeliac was officially diagnosed back in January! It makes me bleed from my bum-bum - I know it was very silly but I was hungover lol. There's no such thing as gluten free fast food it's crap! 

My EPO is only 500mg per tablet. On the back it says take 3-6 tablets a day with meals but thought 3 would be sufficient. 

which B-Vit do you take? I'm obviously taking folic acid too but anything that will help my body to be good for a beanie I will take! 

xx


----------



## KimmyB

Min - yey so glad to hear that! I know what you're saying about one number not being a good indicator but 161 sounds bloody high to me hun! I'll have my fingers crossed for wednesday!

Ness - Sorry AF is being a bitch, hope things sort themselves soon :hugs: And perhaps you've found a niche in the market for gluten free fast food?! :haha:

M2K - In my opinion...GO FOR IT!


----------



## BellaBlu

:) Hi girls. Sorry i've been MIA. . Glad your appt. went well Minimin! :hugs:
Thats wonderful. :wohoo:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Mommy2Kian said:


> You're so right! i need to think of MY family, and MY life..ok then im in..roll on thrusday to start period :wohoo:....i am right arn't i? with the dates...if i come on thursday 19th march and i have a 25 day cycle, should ovulate end of march and test around 12th april which will lead to a due date of 24th december? :wacko:

M2K, thats right! I am due March 20th and my Due date would be Christmas Day! I do my EDD for a few months at a time! If I would have conceived this month I'd be due November 28th. I almost died when December's came up Christmas day!!!! We would be due pretty close! How cool is that!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Minimin!!!!!! I am sooooo excited!!! :happydance:


----------



## yomo

Hi Ladies, I am back!!! And you will be pleased to know full of PMA!!! How are you all? So what have I missed??? I just want to thank you all for your kind words and support at the time I needed you! I have missed you all so much xxx


----------



## Minimin

Thanks ladies!!! 
Yomo how ya doing?
Bella-nice to have you back! How you feeling babe?

Ness- I think I have a Vit B complex from Boots- their own brand. It includes Vit b12 which I believe I need being a veggie. ha ha.. I didnt read the EPO instructions and just had one a day :shrug: oh well.

I agree with KimmyB- Ness you have a niche in the market you should fill!!!


----------



## KimmyB

Morning girls, how are we all? I'm feeling particularly strange this morning, didn't sleep too good so putting it down to that!

Welcome back Yomo!

Min hun do you mind if I PM you?? I need your expert advice!


----------



## Nessicle

Morning girls!! 

Yomo!!! Hey darling!! Glad to have you back! 

Well Min has a bfp :happydance:, I'm on to cycle 3, Eve isnt having a good time with Chris, erm....and I think most of us are either waiting to ov or in the 2ww! 

xx


----------



## wantingagirl

So are mooncups just as sucessful as softcups for TTC? Any sucess stories im not sure which one to go for?:shrug:


----------



## BellaBlu

Yomo! :hugs: Hey honey, nice to have you back. And great to hear you're full of PMA! :yipee: 

Everyone is doing pretty well, Minimin got her BFP.. :thumbup: 
Eve and her OH are on the rocks right now but I've got faith that will get worked out. Ness and I are battling/just battled the with :af: .. And I got a false + test this month which sent me over the edge into "taking a break" mode.. which I'm enjoying :flow: And everyone else is getting in BD, waiting on OV, or praying AF doesn't show.

I'm good Min! I ordered all my stuff for yoga and got my Maca supplements. I've been working out everyday which has done wonders for my mood. :flower:


----------



## BellaBlu

Wantingagirl- You can use mooncups, but softcups hold the sperm closer to the cervix opening resulting in a higher success rate. ;)


----------



## Helly

Girls!!!

Min - brill rise, hope Wednesdays is brill as well.

Yomo - nice to see you back, been wondering how you were doing.

Bella and Ness, hope you're OK, you taking a break Bella? Dont blame you hon, hope it works for you if you get me.
M2K - not sure what they are on about but I agree with the girls :D

Whats going on with Eve?

Big hugs to all xxx

James is covered in Chicken Pox :( and I have this weird feeling I havent ovulated but I cant explain it :(


----------



## Nessicle

Aww Helly - maybe you have just been stressed out cos James hasn't been well??

You had a dip and rise in temps though on CD15 so perhaps you have?? xx


----------



## amym

Mommy2Kian said:


> Hi amy,:hugs: we did try, december january and feb with no luck so we thought we would leave it till after the holiday but is it really what i want to do...honest answer? no..i think i will be stocking up on concieve plus and jumping on ross in 2 weeks time :happydance: what will be will be yeh? bring on the xmas baby :thumbup:
> 
> min im sorry u are emotional today and ur OH is being a pain in the ass!!! :hugs:

Hi all - xmas baby would be soooooo lovely! you go girl!
minimin - hi yourself! :wave:


----------



## yomo

Minimin said:


> Thanks ladies!!!
> Yomo how ya doing?
> Bella-nice to have you back! How you feeling babe?
> 
> Ness- I think I have a Vit B complex from Boots- their own brand. It includes Vit b12 which I believe I need being a veggie. ha ha.. I didnt read the EPO instructions and just had one a day :shrug: oh well.
> 
> I agree with KimmyB- Ness you have a niche in the market you should fill!!!

I hear congrats is in order babes! Well done!!! xxxx :happydance:

I am good thanks for asking :kiss:


----------



## yomo

Nessicle said:


> Morning girls!!
> 
> Yomo!!! Hey darling!! Glad to have you back!
> 
> Well Min has a bfp :happydance:, I'm on to cycle 3, Eve isnt having a good time with Chris, erm....and I think most of us are either waiting to ov or in the 2ww!
> 
> xx

Thanks babes, Good to be back to my normal self, don't want to go down that rocky path again! Sorry the witch got you, 3rd time lucky. I sent Eve a message by FB on Sunday hope she is ok bless her :kiss:


----------



## yomo

BellaBlu said:


> Yomo! :hugs: Hey honey, nice to have you back. And great to hear you're full of PMA! :yipee:
> 
> Everyone is doing pretty well, Minimin got her BFP.. :thumbup:
> Eve and her OH are on the rocks right now but I've got faith that will get worked out. Ness and I are battling/just battled the with :af: .. And I got a false + test this month which sent me over the edge into "taking a break" mode.. which I'm enjoying :flow: And everyone else is getting in BD, waiting on OV, or praying AF doesn't show.
> 
> I'm good Min! I ordered all my stuff for yoga and got my Maca supplements. I've been working out everyday which has done wonders for my mood. :flower:

Thanks babes great to be back! :kiss:

Thanks for the updates, Hope Eve is ok.

Oh no can't believe that you got a false one 2! I know exactly how you are feeling, it's horrible :hugs: Don't worry you shall pick yourself up, it may take time but you shall be full of PMA shortly x

Glad that you are doing something to take your mind off it, I just sat in my self pitty. 

xx


----------



## yomo

Well, I have stopped temping, thinking and breathing lol

Went to the FS last Thursday, he filled me with confidence a really really nice man which made me feel a little more comfortable. He has took some swobs for any infection as he has booked me for a Lap and dye. We are then going to try Clomid for 2 months, If nothing after that we are going on the list for IVF. He wanted us to forget the tests and go straight for IVF but.... I would really like to try and do it naturally. This month I have starved my hubby of sex for the last 2 weeks I have hoping that we have lots of strong men fighting to get out! Thats if he lasts that long 3 days to OV lol.

I am glad that you are all well, Eve if you are reading we are all missing you keep ya chin up xx


----------



## Nessicle

that sounds great Yomo you sound like you have really managed to build up some PMA - you're a brave lady :hugs: 

I really hope that bfp is here for you this cycle! 

When do you get all your results then from the swabs? When is your lap and dye? xx


----------



## BellaBlu

Yomo- That's awesome sweetie :hugs: Sounds like a great plan. I *know* in my heart of hearts it will happen for you..

I keep peeking at my fertility friend to look at my "possible" O days. Shame on me. :haha:


----------



## Helly

Yomo that FS sounds really great, its brill you have a plan now. Good luck making your DH wait a few more days!


----------



## Helly

Nothing wrong with that Bella!


----------



## BellaBlu

Helly-
Yes darling, I'm taking a break before moving on the Cycle freaking 11.

@#$&$*# ...

its amazing how spazzing out on the keyboard can make you feel better. Lol :haha:
But in all honesty, i think a break is great for me. I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## Maybe-Baby

well my sofcups arrived today just opened then and they look huge lol

Is there different sizes i really did not hink it would be so big.

now to work out what to do with it.


----------



## yomo

Nessicle said:


> that sounds great Yomo you sound like you have really managed to build up some PMA - you're a brave lady :hugs:
> 
> I really hope that bfp is here for you this cycle!
> 
> When do you get all your results then from the swabs? When is your lap and dye? xx

Thanks Ness, I am hoping that they shall be arriving on my mat anyday! xx


----------



## yomo

Helly said:


> Yomo that FS sounds really great, its brill you have a plan now. Good luck making your DH wait a few more days!

Thanks, I am really horrible arn't I making him wait :haha::haha:


----------



## yomo

Helly said:


> Yomo that FS sounds really great, its brill you have a plan now. Good luck making your DH wait a few more days!

Thanks, I am really horrible arn't I making him wait :haha::haha: How are you?


----------



## Nessicle

Maybe-Baby said:


> well my sofcups arrived today just opened then and they look huge lol
> 
> Is there different sizes i really did not hink it would be so big.
> 
> now to work out what to do with it.

aww bless they're not that big hun! Squeeze it between your forefinger and thumb together and that is how it is inserted! Best thing to do is go on the softcups official website there is a demonstration video there. 

It's like inserting a tampon you will be surprised how well they fit! :thumbup:


----------



## Maybe-Baby

Thanks vannessa off to try video now.


----------



## Nessicle

You're welcome! I would recommend getting a few practices in before you start the seriuos softcupping :thumbup:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Still sick with the damned sinus infection! Grrrr! :growlmad: Annnnd I have been getting some on again off again AF cramps in my left side! She's on her way I am sure. She's due in 4 days! Maybe with me exercising more now, she may come early! Grrr! :dohh:

How is everyone?


----------



## Kita

Yomo... And everyone else.. have you seen this?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAnMymnJiLM

The great sperm race.. Its an awesome documentary and has about 6 parts to it.. But one of the things they specifically said was that waiting too long to ejaculate does not=super sperm.. In fact it can be bad because it will let out older/weaker sperm into you.. Every day/multiple times a day isnt great either because it doesnt give the testes time to make new strong sperm.. They say every other day/every 2 days is best..

Hope this helps! Maybe you should relieve your poor OH LOL


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hey kita i watched that last year when i fell pregnant with kaden, it is amazing, and when u think about the journey the sperm have to make, its a wonder how they reach the goal, with all the obsticles that are put in there way...:)

Hey ladies how are we all? i didnt come on yesterday the weather was beautifull!!! Ross is convinced that his "men" have done the trick and i wont see my period, i try to tell him that i ovulated like 2 weeks ago :dohh: lol bless his cottons!

Were having trouble with kians bum and his pooh, ever since he was a baby he has suffered with constipation but the last few months have been dreadful, we were at A&E with him other night because he cant pass his stools and he screaming and crying on the toilet, hes got cuts inside his bum and it stings him to pooh and it bleeds, so hes had laxative and now he got the squits! :dohh: i hate seeing him like this, its been going on for ages now, they said to smother with sudacrem and if it dont get better he has to see a specialist :( im worried about him.


----------



## Minimin

Hello ladies, 
I hope you dont mind I am still lurking about!
M2K- :hugs: to Kian. I hope it gets better. Have they said anything more than going to a specialist? perhaps try changing or adding to his diet? bless him

Kita- that documentary was awesome- I recall watching it with DH and when he saw all those people dressed in white as sperm he was like "oh look they have women too" I guess the dimwit thought only male sperm existed as males made them. DOH!

T4N2- my sinuses are went to pot this time too. I think it is one of my preggo symptoms. I used to get it real bad and had to be on steriod stuff but after my ectopic I stopped it all and it got better when I changed my diet. However, this cycle it has got noticeably worse.. I hope it is a good sign for you. As are the cramps. Keeping my fxd.

Ness- how are you honey! I hope you are well.. 

Seems pretty quiet on here at the moment. I am kinda in limbo as I dont want to go to any other preggo sections as I dont want to jinx anything. :( so I hope you dont mind if I hang around. I do of course understand if you want me to take a hike LOL :rofl:

xx


----------



## Maybe-Baby

Morning Ladies

Hope you are all well, Well had our first try with the softcups last night and so far so good.

Bank holiday here today so we are all off, typical could have had a long lie but i have been wide awake since 7am.

Would love to go out for a nice lunch or something today however OH has announced he is off to play golf so think i will get stuck into the housework and we will get a takeaway in tonight and have an early night.

Hope you all have a good day and Happy St Patricks day to you all.

Perhaps we will have the luck of the irish on our side this month.

Takecare x x


----------



## schnoodle

aw bless mummy2kian, i hope he is better soon xx


----------



## Nessicle

Morning girls!! 

Sorry I've not been posting much, theres never anything fun to report waiting for ov lol 

M2k - aww poor Kian, my friend's little girl had that too when she was about 2 1/2 she was in agony, it resulted in my friend having to help her out by pulling it down poor little thing! Can you add that Fibresure thing to his diet or would he be too young? I'm not sure what the age is when you can have that but they sell it in chemists and supermarkets and it's odourless and tasteless.

Min - course you can stay here! I'd be disappointed if you didnt :hugs: how are you feeling?

Hope Bella and Eve are ok, not heard much from them lately! 

Julie, hope the sinus infection and cramps are a good sign! I get sinus infections quite a lot in winter so know how painful they can be!

Afm.....well CD5 already!! Just gearing myself up for ov, need to go and get some more opk's beginning of next week, think I'm due to ov around 26 March so will start opks around Monday 22nd. Me and OH had a quick 'sesh' last night - we hadnt had sex since last Tuesday just cos I felt exhausted all week and then obviously AF came - there were so many swimmers shame there can't be that much every time you :sex: around ovulation lol

xx


----------



## Helly

Morning all!

Kita - thanks, Ive not seen that before!

M2K - my cousin is going through the same thing with her 5 year old, it makes me feel sick to think of young kids in pain like that :(, hopefully the squits will get him level again and let his bum recover a bit, I'd imagine 5 days or so of that would allow the cuts to heal over. Poor little love.

Hope everyone is OK, I should get crosshairs tomorrow so 2 dpo today, time for the torture that is the 2WW.


----------



## Nessicle

Oooh Helly GL for the 2ww!! I don't envy you lol - the good thing about waiting for ov is that you don't have anything to worry about, you can have a drink and eat sushi without worrying whether it will do any damage lol

I'm dreading the 2ww this cycle :cry:


----------



## Minimin

Helly- fxd for you for the coming days! 
Ness- thanks :hugs: CD5 already! :wohoo: I think your plan to :sex: every other day is good. Are you ok otherwise? I will keep you company on your 2ww!

I'm good- still resting and waiting for my second set of blood results to come this afternoon. still pretty tired but boobs not as sore anymore :(

Planting all my seedlings this week- in the hope I can have vegetables this year! Thats about as exciting as my day goes- I am resting tons atm.

M2K- hope K feels better honey! :)


----------



## tryforbaby2

Thanks Ness and Minimin, it would be lovely if I was/am pregnant this cycle. I am dreading ttc more and more as I approach the next cycle. 
I had a dream last night I poas (like I always dream about, poas) and, of course, it was positive but the test screamed/alarmed me that the positive result is invalid!!! LOL Oh geez! :haha: 
M2K, I hope Kian is feeling better! :hugs:
Minimin, I dont know about everyone else but I would surely love your company still! I am sending you lots of sticky baby dust! :dust:
Ness, every other day sounds perfect!!! 
Kita, thanks for that video, I have never seen it!
Helly, the 2ww huh? lol Try to keep busy!!!! 

CD29 11DPO and I still have my sinus infection, some af cramps, boobs are getting a tiny bit achey and my CM is watery and CP is high and soft. Same story every month! Lmao, well beside the sinus infection anyway! 

Off to the :shower: and off to the gym, then housework and grocery store. I feel like grilling tonight, what should I make? 

Enjoy your morning/afternoon ladies!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Min babe! Yeah I'm good bit stuffy so thinking a lovely cold is on it's way! For some reason at the moment I'm missing Mark like crazy while I'm at work lol I see him every night! Other than that, gonna go for a swim tomorrow night and thena nice meal! 

Good girl for resting, you need to do that as much as poss! How's DH been with you today? xx


----------



## Nessicle

aww Julie I know what you mean about dreading next cycle and I'm only on cycle 3! God help if it takes me longer lol!

Yeah every other day this cycle, we've tried the every day thing and that obviously didnt work so will try the every other day!


----------



## laura6914

hello all how are we today?

Cat i hope K starts to get better soon. Bless his heart. i cant imagine how much pain he is in, not nice. 

Hey Ness, Every other day will definitly improve your chances. Missing mark! I know how your feeling. Im having one of thoise days to. Really missing Phil but im not going to see him until friday now as he is away with the army on guard in London. 

Hope your feeling ok Min and you should definitly be relaxing. 

:wave: to everyone else i have not mentioned personally. 

Any news off Eve?

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks honey! Hoping it will help! We've alredy tried the 'at it like rabbits' test which failed us so hopefully this will work!

Aww bless you I bet you miss him loads! I'm lucky I see Mark every night - if anything I should be sick of him :haha:

Not heard a sausage off Eve hope she's ok!xx


----------



## laura6914

I really hope this is third time lucky for you hunny. 

Yeah i hope she is ok. Hopefully they have been so busy making up she hasnt had time to come on here. ;)

Yeah miss him like crazy. He comes back friday and is away again from Saturday until Monday. Cant wait until he gets out the army. 

xxx


----------



## Minimin

I hope eve is ok too.
How are you Laura?
DH came with me for bloods this morning. I asked him if he wanted to and said it was only a blood draw and would be ok if he didnt want to. He came and is being ok since. The first we have spoken since Sunday night. I did tell him he cant be stressing me out like that and he started the "yeah but..." route and I had to shut him down immediately.

Awww Ness- I bet you miss Mark- your hormones might be kicking in :winkwink: our bodies are amazing things! :)

T4B2- grilling- nice- I'm a veggie so I would say lots of veg and I looooovveeee corn on the cob! Yumm!

Dunno what we are going to do for dinner- may try home-made pizza as I have tons of ingredients to use up- but that requires me getting off my but and making some dough downstairs LMAO!!! 

Ness- did you say you are also out to eat tonight?
Mid week fun I say!


----------



## Minimin

F*k£ Nurse called and HcG only risen to 255 not high enough. Bloods again on friday and then EPU appointment straight away. She is also going to check my progesterone levels.
FUCK! here we go again :cry:


----------



## Nessicle

awww Min noooo!!!! 

Shit honey :hugs: I hope everything is ok and perhaps it is progesterone you need to sustain the pregnancy?? I hope they can do something to help. Can they not get you in straightaway?? 

xxx


----------



## Minimin

Not much they can do as I am at risk of another Ectopic- They dont know where the pregnancy is and so they can only monitor and wait till friday when I will be 5 weeks and see if they can see anything in a scan. Not much to see if I recall from last time.
She asked if I had any more pain and i knew it was bad news.


----------



## Nessicle

Laura - I bet you can't wait hun it will be ace to have your OH home with you! 

Min - going out for something to eat tomorrow night with OH! supposed to be off swimming but weighing it up - meal or exercise lol?!


----------



## laura6914

oh shit Min, im sorry hunny. Cant they do anything like NOW instead of waiting until friday?

what were your levels the other day and when were they done?
Are these the bloods you had done yesterday?
xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Minimin said:


> Not much they can do as I am at risk of another Ectopic- They dont know where the pregnancy is and so they can only monitor and wait till friday when I will be 5 weeks and see if they can see anything in a scan. Not much to see if I recall from last time.
> She asked if I had any more pain and i knew it was bad news.

FFS i feel so mad and upset for you hun :cry: 

wish there was something I could say or do to help :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

I'd say meal babe! I am going to stuff my face tonight! Shame I cant hit a bottle of vino too :(

So I need some maths help- Monday 161 and today 255 what percentage rise was that?
Just worked it out and it is around 58 % rise

Also I thought rise had to double over 48-72 hours right? mine were taken over 48hrs.

My rise is considered to be lower than average.


----------



## KimmyB

Min what an absolute nightmare situation for you. I'm really sorry you're going through this. I hope things work out for you :hugs: x


----------



## IceFire

I'MMMMMMMMMMMMM BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:

Hello Softcups ladies!! Just got back from visiting the in-laws. My computer crashed while I was there and my phone would let me read the thread but not post replies. So I have some catching up to do....

Sabrina: Honey I am so sorry the :witch: got you. I hope you enjoy your break and get some much needed relaxation and PMA!

Ness: Again, I am so sorry that mean old :witch: got you too! Glad to see you are hanging in there with your awesome PMA!

Min: Honey I wish I knew what to say. What an awful roller coaster you are on right now. BFP one day, scary news the next.....sending HUGE :hugs: and tons of extra extra extra sticky :dust: your way. I will say that it is a good thing that the HCG is still rising even though not where they want it. FX'd and prayers for you right now....:cry:

Cat: Are you going to get back in the game? or just NTNP? Either way, good luck to you hon!:happydance:

Julie: I know what you mean about feeling AF coming on...hope its not true for you though! We are due for AF on the same day, so Saturday should be interesting around here.

Laura: soooo excited for you! Can't wait to see ultrasound pics of the LO! You are an inspiration to us all!

Eve: So sorry to hear you and Chris are having problems sweetie:cry: :hugs: and prayers for you and your family...

AFM, having some light cramping, sore bbs, and small to moderate amounts of thick white CM...all very typical for me before AF so quite sure the :witch: is on her way. I am going this afternoon to buy a bottle of wine so I will be ready when she makes her appearance....wonder how bad I'll be emotionally this month:cry:

Love to all you ladies!


----------



## IceFire

Oh, and welcome to all our new Softcups ladies! :flower:

Lots of luck and :dust: to you all! :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

Min if it was to double over 48 hours (i.e. 161 x 2) it should be 322. 

I know it's easy for me to say this and I've no idea what you're going through but please try not to get too worried for beanie's sake :hugs: I'm on the end of the phone xxx

Allie - nice to see you back babe! Lots of CM is a good sign for pregnancy though so I hope it's a good sign for you! Yeah the damn witch got me and Bella :cry: but she's left me now and back on to ttc this cycle! 

xx


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Ness- It is reassuring to know you are there :)
Going to bug DH into taking me out- somewhere- anywhere!! I cant sit about any longer. Been looking into IVF- eek!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hey lovies thanks for the well wishes for kian, were going to add more fibre into his diet, but i looked at his bum today and it looks all cracked and dry which is better from the last time i looked it was moist with open cuts! so somethings working!

i went to see my best friends 5 week old twin girls today and boy am i broody!!! she gave me her clearblue fetility monitor! just gotta get the sticks off ebay and hopefully i can get my ovulation, i so want to be pregnant this cycle i would loooove a xmas baby!!!:happydance:

so with this monitor, soft cups, conceieve plus and lots of bonking surely we stand a good chance right :lol:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

min, i just read :( i hope the levels rise more and they see a little beanie on the scan :hugs:


----------



## Helly

Glad Kian is doing a bit better today Cat. Hopefully over the next few days his skin will get back to normal.

Min - huge hugs for you, quicker Friday comes the better, thinking of you x


----------



## Jennifer8

I'm out :witch: got me early!! Was shocked temped never dipped it actually got higher this morning. :cry: xx


----------



## KimmyB

Hi girls, hope you all don't mind but I wanted to let you know that I found out I'm pregnant today! First month of using softcups (and conceive plus) It is very early days but wanted to let you know x


----------



## Nessicle

Wow congratulations Kimmy!!! 

xx

Cat I'm gonna try get a CBFM for next cycle if I don't conceive this cycle!


----------



## KimmyB

Nessicle said:


> Wow congratulations Kimmy!!!
> 
> xx
> 
> Cat I'm gonna try get a CBFM for next cycle if I don't conceive this cycle!

Ness this was only my second month of using CBFM! Worth it's weight in gold in my opinion!


----------



## Nessicle

really?? I'm on CD5 now and don't get paid til next Friday so can't afford to buy one just yet but if I don't conceive this cycle then I'll defo get one! So happy for you though Kimmy! You and Min deserve it so much after what you both have been through with ectopics etc! 

Just been sat in the bath and I know we're all in the same position but I just sat there thinking I just want a baby :cry: 

feel really down about ttc today - I know I'll feel better tomorrow but just having one of those days!

I hope Min is ok, i'm gonna text her before I go to bed.


----------



## Nessicle

Jennifer8 said:


> I'm out :witch: got me early!! Was shocked temped never dipped it actually got higher this morning. :cry: xx

so sorry hun :hugs: xxx my temps never dropped either


----------



## KimmyB

Aw Ness :hugs: babe. Sorry you're feeling sad, it is an awful feeling! And we all have those days (i know that won't make you feel better) but just know that we're here to support each other :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

yeah that's what gets me, and I'm sure others, through this - would be torture otherwise! 

I'll be fine tomorrow, and it's another day closer to ov! I can start doing opk's on Monday so I'll feel better then I'm sure! 

Sorry hun don't mean to put a downer on your awesome news!xx


----------



## BellaBlu

Here Here ladies ;)

Min- I'm so very sorry sweetheart, maybe it's just rising slower than normal, and it will kickstart soon? I'm sending lots of prayers your way sweetie, I hope with all I have that it will turn out okay!

Allie- Thank you honey.. :hugs: I'm enjoying it! FX'd for you this cycle! 

Ness- I'm here darling, just not "ttc" .. Defo. not keeping the legs shut though ;) hahaha. So there is still a chance! Keep your chin up, it won't take long hunnie. For alot of people it doesn't take long at all to get pregnant when they start trying. It just SEEMS like it takes a long time because all of us on here have flocked together for support. I think you'll have a little bean very soon. xx

Kimmy- Super Congrats sweetie! H&H 9 months! :friends:

M2k- Sorry the lil guy is havin' tummy troubles :( .. give him hugs from all your bnb ladies! And I FEEL you about the broody! It's even worse when you "stop trying"! :D

It's been a crazy few days.. been tired but :af: packed up and left.. and DH and I celebrated the good old fashioned way tonight :sex: ahhh it's nice to have sexy sex.. instead of babymakin' sex.. once in awhile. :lol:

And tomorrow is DH's birthday! :happydance: so were gonna spend the weekend doing all kinds of fun stuff.


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Bella :hugs: you're right - just seems like it takes others less time but cos there is so many of us you notice it so much more I think! I hope there will be a sticky beanie this month :cloud9: I think you will get a nice surprise while you're NTNP sweetie! How you finding not temping? I'm feeling more relaxed for not doing it defo! 

Oooh what you got planned for DH's birthday?!


----------



## BellaBlu

I actually am HATING not temping! I really liked it, but I only did it for a month.. and must confess that seeing my temp drop slowly before AF was a real "downer" to start my day around that time.. so that's something i'm not gonna miss this cycle.. lol :thumbup: Thanks honey, I really hope so! We'll just have to see I suppose. Got my order of 25 pregnancy test strips in the mail today.. :dohh: lol. You KNOW you're a POASaholoic when you know for a fact you're not PG and you wanna pee on one anyways!

We're going to go out to dinner, and having some drinks with friends :cloud9: ..Then friday we're leaving town to go get the car tuned up and *explore* a little bit. So it should be a good time! I'm excited.. it'll be nice to get outta the house for awhile.. and outta town :)


----------



## Nessicle

oooh fabulous honey!! sounds like you'll have a brilliant night!


----------



## starcrossed

Just popped on, seemed to have missed so much in 1 day!

Min-:hugs: I'm sorry to hear the bloods were not as positive as you'd hoped!! I hope Friday has a change of fortune for you!!

Ness-Hope you're ok, just seen your options eat or exercise, deffo the food!!!

Bella-I'm with you with the POAS's LOL Obsessed!! I've put them out of sight now!! Although I'll be in my element when its OPK time hehe :D

Everyone else hope you're all ok!!! Lots of :dust: to everyone for sticky beanies this month!!!

Delly xxx


----------



## IceFire

:wohoo: for you Kimmy! Blessings for a safe and healthy pregnancy for you and your little one! Loads of sticky (and properly located) :dust: for you sweetie!:flower:

AFM, checked my cervix earlier and it was fairly easy to reach and fairly firm so I am out this month for sure :cry: AF will be arriving on Saturday morning. How much longer can this go on???? I can't believe I'm even saying this, but I guess I am on to cycle 16 now....:cry: :cry: :cry:

Love and :dust: to you all!


----------



## KimmyB

Morning girls, so I think I was a little premature yesterday. Did a FRER and superdrug this morning with FMU. FRER has a barely noticable line (fainter than yesterdays) and superdrug has a slightly darker line than yesterdays. So I'm off to the doctors/EPAU today to hopefully get HcG bloods as I also woke up to a dull throb on my right had side (the side WITH the tube) and with my history of ectopic I just can't take any chances. Is it wrong that if this pregnancy has to end then I'm praying for a chemical?Wish me luck girls x


----------



## baby_dixon

So I used softcups 4 the first time tonight....LOVE THEM!!!!!!!!!!
love love love them.
This is cycle #1 & I don't think I'm due to ovulate for a day or 2 more, but I think I'm still in the window & I'll try again tomorrow & hopefully make it on o day :)

I'm excited, officially moved from WTT to TTC! yay!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Kimmy im thinking of you i hope everything is ok :hugs:

Ness- i get days like that too, but just wait untill u see them 2 lines, the feeling is out of this world and u will SOON see those lines hun, promise :hugs:

Bell-im glad the break is doing u good, it's nice isnt it? hope dh has a nice birthday and u have lotssss of fun!

I hope i no how to use this CBFM, do i just turn it on each morning, pee on the stick insert it then let it read it then turn it off? :dohh: ill have to re-read the booklet :lol:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hey baby dixon good luck hun :thumbup:


----------



## Minimin

Morning ladies, 
Kimmy I have PM'd you. I totally understand your fear and confusion at the moment. I have everything crossed for you and hope this works out :hugs:

M2K The CBFM first time will ask you for sticks from CD6- you will proabbaly use all your sticks this cycle as it takes a few cycles to get to know your body. I turn on the machine and check it asks for a stick before poas as it does not always ask for a stick eg CD1-6 and after your two peaks and high. Also you second peak and high is automatic so in theory you can skip those sticks. You will get used to it though. After it gets used to your cycles you will not be asked for sticks until much later on- I get CD9-16 or so. I never use more than 10 sticks now. First two cycles I used around 20/cycle. Also never mix batches of sticks as there is a chance it can mess up your reads. i dont know how tru this is as it may be a marketing thing to make you buy new boxes of sticks all the time!:shrug:

Welcome Baby Dixon! Like your loving SC!

AFM- still feeling negative but trying not to. I have massage, reiki and reflexology booked this lunchtime to keep my mind off things and DH and I may head out this evening for dinner. Dull headache since yesterday which I am putting down to stress :(

Dont feel any preggo symptoms anymore :( Tomorrow can not come around quick enough.
Bella- thanks for your post! I need all the PMA I can get now.:hugs:
Ness- hope your feeling better today hun! PM/Email me if you need to for mindless chit chatter :)
Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## schnoodle

thinking of you min x


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Thankyou min, well i can get 20 sticks off ebay for £10 so half the price than boots so not too bad...im waiting for period but not yet arrived, i wanna start damit :dohh: 

hope ur feeling ok hun :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

Morning girls!! 

Kimmy - I hope all is ok for you, defo go to the docs better to get checked out right away hun :hugs: 

Min - hope your bloods come back good, maybe beanie is just having a bit of a slow start FX he/she is nice and sticky darling!

Cat - thank you honey, I know it will happen sooner or later.....preferably sooner though lol but we can't control these things hey?! Ugh so many people on facebook going on about having their first scans and what they're having etc it sucks!! 

AFM well feeling a bit better today, got a nice meal with Mark tonight so looking forward to that plus got a nice kinky nurse's outfit to put on for him tonight he's in for a treat :rofl: I've been having so many dreams these past few nights where I'm pregnant or have a baby, perhaps it's a sign this is it for me - lets hope so!! 

xx


----------



## Minimin

Ness- Like your dream hun! 

M2K- £10 is a bargain. I love my CBFM- like my little pet! LOL


----------



## Mommy2Kian

lol ness he sure is in for a treat!!! im a qualified masseuse and i was gonna get the "miss masseuse" outfit from ann summers awhile back but never got round to it :haha: not for public use by the way, i mean just for the bedroom :lol:

min the cbfm is small and cute and fits in my handbag, what time do u poas?


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha yeah I saw that one Cat! Ann Summers is so expensive though! I got mine from ebay lol £22!!


----------



## laura6914

Hey girlies, :wave:
Hope your all well 

Just popping in to see how you are doing Min. Hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Hey Laura :wave:

Bearing up-cant do much about it now. I have to wait and see what tomorrow brings. I go through panic and then calm phases! 

How are you?

I'm off to get my reflexology and reiki done- much needed calmness!

Min x


----------



## laura6914

Im keeping everything crossed for you hunny. Im sure all will be ok. I have rad many stories in the First Tri where woman levels havent rose quick enough but everything has been fine. Chin up and we are all here for you. 

xxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

First and foremost, Minimin - I have been thinking about you for days now and I am hoping that you have one heck of a sticky little beanie in there. Every pregnancy and every baby is unique. His/her growing process in the very beginning just may be a tad off for a bit but will surely boost way up. Just because something say 2 days doesn't mean exactly 2 days. And thats just an AVERAGE amount of time for it to double anyway! I have lots of faith and hope in your pregnancy that all will be well. :hugs: I am keeping my eye's on you!!! I hope you are ok, and please enjoy your massage today, you so deserve it!!! 

Sabrina! Hey!!!! I am so loving the great attitude of NTNP! Have a great, stress free weekend with DH and enjoy yourself! We have sexy sex is a week before O and then right after O!!! Ahahaha Then I tone it down for the rest of the month til after AF comes then gradually increase so we don't get tired! I'm sure I'll be seeing you on here about BD during/around O and 2ww symptoms! It's hard to stay away!!! 

Ness, I am finding that having a hobby to keep me busy, keeps my mind off of TTC for "most" of the day anyway. I think about TTC in the bathroom (of course), in the morning when I am on the computer and here and there throughout the day. Other than that, it's no where near as bad as before, as in the begining!!! Try and have fun with it! Oh wait, thats right! Sexy nurse!!! :rofl: Have fun!!! ;)

Kimmy, YAY!! WOHOO!!! :dance: A positive is a positive. Another lady on one of these threads had the same thing the other day, then the next day the line got darker. Congratulations!!! Rub your tummy for me!!! I love pregnant bellies!!! Sticky dust to you! I'm not sure if it was yourself or minimin, but whoever posted that IF it had to end to please be a chemical, has no reason to feel bad about thinking that. With one tube and/or ectopic, we need to think of the lesser of two evils. I am praying and hoping that both you and minimin are healthy with healthy soon to be babies!!!! :hugs:

AFM - I am CD30 12DPO and sinus infection is almost gone (for now). It's just the beginning with Spring starting. The first few days of the infection normally whoops my arse! :haha: When I checked my CM and CP this morning there was a small 1/8" of a light brown "hard" string like CM? So weird, and TMI, I know, I thought we moved passed TMI! :haha: But I never notcied anything like that before. Does that mean AF is coming early? Ignore my ticker, I am due Saturday the 20th, of a 32 day cycle. So anywho, I am going to take dd and the baby girl I watch for a nice walk today, like I always do when it's beautiful outside. And I'll tell you what, nice weather and sunny skies makes for a great mood!!!! I am hoping I can get to Zumba tonight, also. Looking forward to my Wii Fit this morning to tell me to get off! :rofl:

Icefire! Hey girl I missed you!!! How was your trip, I am not sure if I had asked? Where did you go? And yes saturday is going to be a bit*h but I think I have developed some sort of normalcy to this TTC madness?! :rofl: How are you feeling?


----------



## tryforbaby2

M2K, :hugs: to Kian. Glad he's feeling SUPER!!!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Ittttt issss sooooo sllllooooowww on herrrrreeee!!!

I think it's AF starting 2 days early! I just went to the bathroom and again I checked my CM and CP to see if there was anything and first there was alot of yellow tinged CM and then some clear CM with a dab here and there of a light brown or pink spot in it. I don't think implantation can occur this late anyways... :shrug: When I got pregnant with my dd the ONLY symptom I had was implantation bleeding!!! Thats ok, I knew AF was coming, however I did not think it would be or start this early? I am due saturday, but I'd rather get it now so I can O earlier than expected!!! :haha: My boobies are a tad achey as well. Boo who?! LOL 

Well looks like I'll be eating a big fat juicy burger stuffed with portabella mushrooms and white american cheese, some homemade fries with old bay seasoning, spinach salad and a few cold beers tonight!!! 

Good Luck to the rest still waiting for their bfp!

I'm waiting for the flow to start full on to start my cycle 8, but for now I'll still lingering here. Who knows I just may spot for 2 days before AF.....have a great day ladies!

I know, I know...I seem a little too happy about thinking I am starting AF. What gives?


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Wow it is quiet on here today :lol:

wheres eve lately?

had my friend round today for a cuppa and a natter,its her birthday next week so were going for a girly night out on the 27th yay cant wait :happydance: chance to get darled up and get pissed :haha:

waiting for :witch: shes taking her time...i wanna get started maaaan! why is it when u dont want her to come she turns up early, then when u want her to she takes her time :shrug: hurry the fudge up will ya!

:flower:


----------



## Nessicle

Julie - omg that burger sounds amazing!! I hope it's old blood mixed with CM for you though and that AF will stay away! 

Cat - bloody typical damn the damn witch!!

It has been soo quiet on here lately! 

I think Eve has maybe taken a step away after all the stuff with Chris over the weekend. I don't want to bother her but hope she's ok!


----------



## Minimin

T4N2- thanks babe... and can I just say.. Old Bay seasoning ROCKS!!! I lived in Baltimore for 5 years and have shipped bucket loads of the stuff!

Reflexology was ok- dont think I was as relaxed as I would be normally and I still have a headache that has been throbbing since yesteryday afternoon- I took it to be stress of things but I cant seem to shift it :shrug:

M2K-night out sounds just wat the docs ordered! 

Hope Eve is ok. It is quite atm on here :(

Ness are you off anywhere nice for dinner?


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Min, when i was training as a reflexologist, i fell pregnant, and i couldnt have no more reflexology treatment as i was told it is unsafe during the 1st few months of pregnancy??? im not saying this to worry you, maybe there is different "rules" for different places? :flower:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Minimin said:


> T4N2- thanks babe... and can I just say.. Old Bay seasoning ROCKS!!! I lived in Baltimore for 5 years and have shipped bucket loads of the stuff!
> 
> Reflexology was ok- dont think I was as relaxed as I would be normally and I still have a headache that has been throbbing since yesteryday afternoon- I took it to be stress of things but I cant seem to shift it :shrug:
> 
> M2K-night out sounds just wat the docs ordered!
> 
> Hope Eve is ok. It is quite atm on here :(
> 
> Ness are you off anywhere nice for dinner?

Thats awesome! We could have been neighbors! I live in York, Pa about 45 minutes from Baltimore!!! Wow!!! My husband got me hooked on old bay seasoning. I used it last night with lemon juice and spray butter on haddock wrapped in foil and grilled. Delish! Where do you live now?

Ness, I am sure it's the witch arriving early. I went to the bathroom again (I drink alot of water, hehe!) and there was some light pink on the tissue. Oh well, right?! Boowoo to me! LOL On to cycle 8 as soon as it starts going! It could be the exercise I have been doing lately that could be making AF show early. Sounds terrible but I am sort of used to the disappointment of AF :shrug:

At least it means I will O earlier than later!!!


----------



## Minimin

tryforbaby2 said:


> Minimin said:
> 
> 
> T4N2- thanks babe... and can I just say.. Old Bay seasoning ROCKS!!! I lived in Baltimore for 5 years and have shipped bucket loads of the stuff!
> 
> Reflexology was ok- dont think I was as relaxed as I would be normally and I still have a headache that has been throbbing since yesteryday afternoon- I took it to be stress of things but I cant seem to shift it :shrug:
> 
> M2K-night out sounds just wat the docs ordered!
> 
> Hope Eve is ok. It is quite atm on here :(
> 
> Ness are you off anywhere nice for dinner?
> 
> Thats awesomw! We could have been neighbors! I live in York, Pa about 45 minutes from Baltimore!!! Wow!!! My husband got me hooked on old bay seasoning. I used it last night with lemon juice and spray butter on haddock wrapped in foil and grilled. Delish! Where do you live now?Click to expand...

Oooh Yum!
I'm back in London now- Originally from here. I was out there working for John Hopkins. I love OBS on potatoe wedges! Yum!!! My sister is also addicted to it and I took DH out to a crab house when he visited me in baltimore and he loves it too. My brother has also been converted. they love spicing up their grilled cheese sarnies'


----------



## tryforbaby2

Sounds yummy! What are sarnies? Sorry to you for me not being "with it" LOL

We use it on french fries/potatoe wedges, shrimp, crabs, tilapia and haddock. And sometimes we play around with it! We also like using some 'mild' hotsauces as well. On eggs, french fries, etc etc. Yum, I am getting hungry!!! Time to eat a salad!


----------



## Nessicle

Julie - sarnies are sandwiches :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

I love your PMA Julie it rocks!! 

I also have to have some of the seasoning you're both talking about.......yummy!!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

He he! I thought that was what sarnies meant but I didn't want to say that and look like a fool! :dohh:
How odd am I, I am sitting here knowing that this light pink spotting when checking CM is AF on her way, and I am still happy? :shrug:

And the best part of my day isn't even the fact that AF is showing early! :nope: My washer broke this morning with laundry and a full basket of soapy water in it! I think the belt went, it was squeaking and now has a burny smell to it. So that has to be fixed or buy a new one. Also, I have been on the phone for most of my day trying to straighten out my dental insurance for us! Grrr! LOL I am irritated and tired and my day isn't even half over yet! And I got some surprise bills today as a result of my crappy dental policy! What gives?.....:shrug:

But I am trying very hard to maintain a smile! :winkwink:


----------



## Nessicle

well I would be having a right stress if I was you so well done for smiling! :haha:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Hence the need to a big fat juicy burger, fattening fries and some ice cold beer! 

I am exhausted!!! LOL


----------



## BellaBlu

Beer! Thatta girl. :) 

A cold brewsky fixes everything. (or almost!)

Hope you're all having a fantistic night :friends:


----------



## Nessicle

Hi girls!! 

went for dinner with OH to Revolution in Leeds, had a mexican burger (no bread bun) with chunky chips mmmmm!!!! Also had a nice glass of red vino!


----------



## Sonia3035

For the last couple of weeks I've been reading in on all your comments and have got to say how happy I am to know that I am not alone. I've decided not to share ttc with my family or friends and I'm so glad I can now come here. I've been ttc since September but this is our first month using the soft cups which I used twice this cycle. So Im hoping they will work for us.



Please put me down for April 1st


----------



## baby_dixon

how much fluid is supposed to be left in the cup after you take it out?
I'm wondering if I put it in correctly :shrug:
1st timer... :blush:


----------



## Nessicle

Hi sonia! 

you're definitely not alone! Welcome and good luck ttc! 

Babydixon - there will be some left in the cup - it varies how much semen your OH 'deposited' inside you hun!


----------



## IceFire

Bad news ladies...the bitch got me early. Totally unexpected...I almost never start early. I didn't even have any cramps today...:cry::cry::cry: Glad I bought that bottle of wine and some chocolate at the store today...going to go drown myself in it.....I am so down right now...this is never going to happen. What am I doing wrong????? Is it wrong to want this so much?? Why is it so easy for some people and so hard for others???

Sorry for the rant but I don't think I can take much more of this....:cry:


----------



## Nessicle

Allie I'm so sorry hun xxxxx :hugs: xxxxx

You're doing everything you can to try to get pregnant, as shitty as it sounds you can only do your best babe. How long have you been trying? xxxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

IceFire said:


> Bad news ladies...the bitch got me early. Totally unexpected...I almost never start early. I didn't even have any cramps today...:cry::cry::cry: Glad I bought that bottle of wine and some chocolate at the store today...going to go drown myself in it.....I am so down right now...this is never going to happen. What am I doing wrong????? Is it wrong to want this so much?? Why is it so easy for some people and so hard for others???
> 
> Sorry for the rant but I don't think I can take much more of this....:cry:

:hugs: I know how you feel I think AF has got me today too! WTF?! We are both due saturday, right?! I started spotting by late morning, and I am still, (by spotting I mean only when I check CM/CP) but still it is light pink when I check. I have no cramps either!!! I don't remember ever in my life getting AF and not getting cramps. Well I guess when it hits hard I will be cramping bad. I am sorry she got you too. I am so pissed we both got it early!!! And I think I spotted ONCE the night before AF a few cycles back right before I went to sleep. :shrug: 

Maybe a break from the computer will do?! 


:hugs: Icefire


----------



## Jennifer8

IceFire said:


> Bad news ladies...the bitch got me early. Totally unexpected...I almost never start early. I didn't even have any cramps today...:cry::cry::cry: Glad I bought that bottle of wine and some chocolate at the store today...going to go drown myself in it.....I am so down right now...this is never going to happen. What am I doing wrong????? Is it wrong to want this so much?? Why is it so easy for some people and so hard for others???
> 
> Sorry for the rant but I don't think I can take much more of this....:cry:

:hugs: AF got me early to. I cried for a good hour yesterday it's awful. :flower:xx


----------



## starcrossed

Nessicle said:


> Hi girls!!
> 
> went for dinner with OH to Revolution in Leeds, had a mexican burger (no bread bun) with chunky chips mmmmm!!!! Also had a nice glass of red vino!

I love it in there, used to be one of my old haunts when I lived up there!! HAPPY DAYS!!!

:witch: coming early seems to be happening alot this month, I know she got me a week early the horrid cowbag!!

lots of :dust: for everyone in their new/current cycles!!

Delly xxx


----------



## IceFire

Thanks girls...:flower: It is so comforting to have this place where we can come and commiserate with others who feel as we do. 

Ness..well, today is CD 1 of cycle 16. Now, some of those cycles were NTNP because of surrounding circumstances. We started actively trying in January 2009. Six weeks later, several really bad things happened in my family that took months of extreme emotional stress and mental exhaustion to resolve. I visited OB/GYN in January of this year and she thinks that I am not PG because of all the stress I was under last year. Things are finally beginning to settle down, so she wants us to try for six more months before beginning a fertility workup. Part of me wants her to just do it now, but the other part of me doesn't want to know...sounds stupid I know :cry: I have to go back in October if I can't get pregnant before then. :cry: I am really starting to get scared now.:nope:

Thanks again for letting me cry on your shoulders my friends...sigh....well I better get working on cycle 16 :cry: It means more than you could ever know....:flower:


----------



## Daria87

Nessicle said:


> Hi sonia!
> 
> you're definitely not alone! Welcome and good luck ttc!
> 
> Babydixon - there will be some left in the cup - it varies how much semen your OH 'deposited' inside you hun!

Lol,I love how you phrased that.Using the softcups for the first time tonight.Here's a really stupid question.Is it possible to go to the bathroom with it in?? I just really don't want to change it just because I went to the bathroom.


----------



## laura6914

morning ladies. 
Hope you are all well. 

To the girls whos AF has hit them :hugs: 

Allie, i was TTC for 2 1/2 years. You WILL get there hunny even at times when you think its not going to happen and you feel like giving up. Believe me i knoiw the feeling all too well. I had been there soooooo many times. 

Daria, yeah hun you can go to the toilet with them in. After i had inserte mine i used to lay down for about 15 minutes with my bum under a pillow but then carried on with my day as normal totally forgetting it was in there. lol. Good luck :thumbup:

Min- are you getting your results today chick? Thinking of you hun. Let us know how you get on. Praying that you have seen a nice big increase in those HCG levels. 

xxx


----------



## Minimin

Hey ladies, 
Seems the :witch: has been out inf full force. I hope she is being as kind as can be.

Allie- keep your hope up babe. As Laura said- sc have worked for many lttc.

Laura- off to Bloods and then EPU in about 15 minutes. I think it will be mc vs ep and to be honest and not to sound horrible I hope it is a mc. My body just doesnt feel pregnant anymore :(
Hope you ladies have a good morning!!! :)


----------



## laura6914

OH Min hunny. Have you got someone going with you? Just cause you dnt feel pregnant doesnt meant your arent. I didnt start getting the pregnancy feelings with symptoms until 6 weeks. Are they scanning you today. :hugs:


----------



## laura6914

also min hunny. Your temps are still nice and high. If you were MC your temps would be coming down due to the decrese in progesterone. Ive still got hope. 
xxx


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Laura! DH is coming with me. I assume they will do a scan if I have been asked to go to the EPU this time. On Monday- they did a scan but too early to see anything. Uterine lining was 11mm. Then got bloods done and she called me in the afternoon. On Wednesday I just went to get bloods done and the nurse called me in the afternoon. So I am assuming today we are going to get bloods done- processed ASAP- and meet with the nurse to see what to do. She may scan me again but I am only 5 weeks today so not much to see as far as I understand.

Thanks for reminding me we dont have to feel pregnant. It was the only thing I had to make me think things were going ok.

I'll keep you posted and thanks ladies for keeping me in your thoughts 
:hugs:


----------



## laura6914

I had a scan at 5+2 to rule out EP. saw the gestational sac and the beginning of a yoke sca but only just. got everything crossed hun. Ill stay put on here until you get back so i know your ok. Thinking of you chick. 
And Yep, definitly dont need to feel pregnant. Sometimes even now i dont so dont worry yet hunny :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
xxx


----------



## Minimin

:cry: thanks laura- i am hoping they may see something in the scan then. fxd
off now so I will keep you posted on my iPhone.
:hugs:


----------



## laura6914

Good luck hunny :hugs:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

starcrossed im from WESTBROM what a small world!!!

im sorry the witch got u ladies, can u bring her to me, shes 2 days late...if we had been TTC id be excited but we eint! we had a break... only had :sex: once on sunday on cycle day 21 of a 25 day cycle, no chance! i ovulate on cd13... hurry the fuff up man!

Kians bringing his friend from school home today for his tea...so better get the house tidy and prepare what to eat!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Thinkin of u min :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Daria87 said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Hi sonia!
> 
> you're definitely not alone! Welcome and good luck ttc!
> 
> Babydixon - there will be some left in the cup - it varies how much semen your OH 'deposited' inside you hun!
> 
> Lol,I love how you phrased that.Using the softcups for the first time tonight.Here's a really stupid question.Is it possible to go to the bathroom with it in?? I just really don't want to change it just because I went to the bathroom.Click to expand...

ha ha thanks - was trying to think of a non gross way to phrase it :rofl: 

yep you can go to the bathroom. If you do a number two, just check the position of it after - with the bearing down it might drop a little but you can just slip it back over your pelvic bone :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

IceFire said:


> Thanks girls...:flower: It is so comforting to have this place where we can come and commiserate with others who feel as we do.
> 
> Ness..well, today is CD 1 of cycle 16. Now, some of those cycles were NTNP because of surrounding circumstances. We started actively trying in January 2009. Six weeks later, several really bad things happened in my family that took months of extreme emotional stress and mental exhaustion to resolve. I visited OB/GYN in January of this year and she thinks that I am not PG because of all the stress I was under last year. Things are finally beginning to settle down, so she wants us to try for six more months before beginning a fertility workup. Part of me wants her to just do it now, but the other part of me doesn't want to know...sounds stupid I know :cry: I have to go back in October if I can't get pregnant before then. :cry: I am really starting to get scared now.:nope:
> 
> Thanks again for letting me cry on your shoulders my friends...sigh....well I better get working on cycle 16 :cry: It means more than you could ever know....:flower:

I know what you mean about not wanting to know because if you don't know any different it means there's nothing wrong :hugs: 

I'm sure it's the stress that you were under that caused you not to conceive last year - stress can stop you ovulating, delay your period etc so it's no wonder you didnt conceive if you were that stressed hun! 

We're always here for you hun! xx


----------



## Nessicle

laura I didnt know it took you 2.5 years to conceive! Wow you so deserved that bfp honey! 

Can you imagine Cat if you are pregnant lol that would be a complete lovely surprise especially if you weren't actually trying! :happydance:

AFM, off to get my opk's today ready for Monday's commencement of testing for ov! will bd tonight, Sunday and then CD11 Tuesday so hopefully there will be some nice fresh healthy supplies!! 

xx


----------



## laura6914

Oh Cat what if you OVd late and have caught? :wacko: :happydance:

Yeah Ness. I started TTC in 2007. Had a HSG in November 2007 and was left to TTC on my own. Gyne was crap and wouldnt really help me apart from giving me a scan to confirm OV and then when i finally changed GPs after i moved she tried me on clomide without me even asking and hey presto! lol. Very hard, emotional, awful 2.5 years but perserverence got me here. 
Oh gearing up to OV. Any plans on seducing the OH? :wink:

xx


----------



## Nessicle

I bet it was sweetie! I think a lot of specialists are crap over here though - they just fob you off with anything cos they have so many people to see, they get you in and out as fast as they can! 

What does clomid do exactly? At least by finding this site if I find I'm struggling to conceive later in the year I will tell them what I need lol 

well we're just relaxing to be honest, got a meal on Saturday with OH's parents and his sister! xx


----------



## laura6914

I think because i was so young at the time (21) they didnt take me seriously. 
Clomid makes you ovulate and gives you better quality eggs. I ovulate on my own but the clomid gave me a boost. The first round on it didnt get me my BFP but i had a real AF, really heavy which i think flushed me out ready for the next cycle. Then the following month i had a break off it and got my BFP all on my own. Well i think the clomid did give me a good clear out in order for it to happen. 

Sounds like a lovley weekend. Where you goign nice for something to eat?
Im home alone as Phil is away yet again. i have worked 7 days in a row so havent seen him and now im off he is away it sucks :cry:

xxx


----------



## Minimin

Quick update before I go back and read the other posts- Todays hcg levels are 466 which is an 83% rise from Wednesdays. better than last rise of 58% but still slow.She wants to continue monitoring me. Cant do bloods over weekend as they are closed so scan on monday morning. Need to see a sac. 
Thanks girls for all your support. I think your positive vibes must have done the trick when I ran out of all mine :hugs:


----------



## laura6914

ah min thats fantastic news hunny. I knew everything would be ok. And im sure when you go for your scan on monday you will see a nice little yoke sac there and growing into your baby, Im sure of it. 

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

laura6914 said:


> I think because i was so young at the time (21) they didnt take me seriously.
> Clomid makes you ovulate and gives you better quality eggs. I ovulate on my own but the clomid gave me a boost. The first round on it didnt get me my BFP but i had a real AF, really heavy which i think flushed me out ready for the next cycle. Then the following month i had a break off it and got my BFP all on my own. Well i think the clomid did give me a good clear out in order for it to happen.
> 
> Sounds like a lovley weekend. Where you goign nice for something to eat?
> Im home alone as Phil is away yet again. i have worked 7 days in a row so havent seen him and now im off he is away it sucks :cry:
> 
> xxx


yeah you'd be right about them not taking you seriously! They never do hun it's a shame but they dont! 

Well if by September I haven't conceived I might have to mention it to the doctor! My coeliac disease could have done some damange but obviously only on cycle 3 so gotta give it a longer time than that! 

Just going for an indian near where we live - they do proper indian food it's lush!! 

aww sorry you're fed up darling must be really tough not seeing your OH xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Minimin said:


> Quick update before I go back and read the other posts- Todays hcg levels are 466 which is an 83% rise from Wednesdays. better than last rise of 58% but still slow.She wants to continue monitoring me. Cant do bloods over weekend as they are closed so scan on monday morning. Need to see a sac.
> Thanks girls for all your support. I think your positive vibes must have done the trick when I ran out of all mine :hugs:

we were sending tons of positive vibes babe :happydance: xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Yay min, they might be slow but they are still rising :flower:

ness, laura... dont get me excited, ross wont shurrup about how his "men" have caught my egg da da daaa :lol: its impossible surely??? that means i would have ovulated a week later than normal, cd21? nooo im not even goin there, cus she will turn up soon and ill be gutted :lol: plus ive had wine, and loads of caffiene and mayonaise, so im hoping it eint...NO theres no way :dohh: :lol:

i did the cotton bud test and yesterday there was one bit of blood size of a fullstop . and i tried today but no blood on cotton bud...ive had 28 days cycle before, rare but i have... she probably just taking the piss out of me and will show soon ...cow bag :lol:


----------



## laura6914

Ness that sounds lovely. I hope you have a loveley evening tomorrow. Im not keen on Indian but i d love a Korma. Im not familiar with your condition hun. What is it if you dont mind me asking. 

Cat, Its possible hunny. Dont wnat to ge your hopes up but it is. I OV on CD11 now and before i used to OV on CD17 so thats nearly a week difference. Are you going to test or wait it out for a few more days. Not trying may have relaxed you so much you may have got caught. :happydance:

xxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Minimin, Yay! They are still rising and will continue! :happydance: I have been thinking about you all week!!! :hugs:

AF got me! Grrr! :growlmad: Two days early, which happened once back in November she came 2 days early. Oh well I suppose, I will get on to O earlier.

AFM - Cycle 8 and now I have to figure out when I am going O, I normally know this months in advance! haha!!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Laura but i only had sex on sunday 5 days ago, the last time i had sex we used a condom and it didnt split or break or anything...so even if i "was" it wouldnt show up yet would it? i just done the cotton bud test again but nothing...my cervix is high but still reachable it eint soft. Just want her to hurry up cus i wanna get cracking with this cycle :dohh:


----------



## laura6914

no hun it wouldnt It would in a few more days though. 
Its so annoying the waiting. 
i wouldnt focus too much on your CP hun. Mine isnt overly high still. I checked it out of curiocity the other day. Its high but reachable and soft. But the week after i got my BFP it was low and hard :wacko:
xxx


----------



## IceFire

Thanks for the words of encouragement girls! Means a lot:flower:

Min :happydance: for you honey!! 466 is awesome!! Sending you PMA and loads of sticky healthy :dust:

Laura, I have to constantly remind myself that I haven't been trying nearly as long as some. It's hard though when all of my college friends are already working on LO#2 and they are looking at me like "well.........." Grrrrr so annoying!

Julie, what is with AF coming two days early for you, me and Jen? Well like you said I guess that mean's we'll OV earlier. I too have to sit down and figure out when I will OV this month...may get some OPKs just in case since apparently I OV'd earlier than my usual CD 15 this month.

Hope everyone else is having a great day!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

The only way i can be pregnant is if i have ovulated twice in one month because i had the ovulation pains around cd13 because i wanted to pounce on ross but new we was on a break so took no notice... its silly cus she will pop up soon, but why am i allowing myself to get a tiny bit excited? i hate this...:dohh: 

:flower:

im watching this morning, and a 60 yr old escort has slept with 4000 men :shock: that puts my 2 men to shame :rofl:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Apparently there was something going on with the moon this cycle for alot of us to have gotten our periods 2 days ealry! WTF? 

I am going to have a good day, I'm NOT letting AF stop me!!!


----------



## laura6914

IceFire hunny. not matter how long anyone has been trying it still so hard when AF shows. Its when your doing everything right and doing what your supposed to yet it just doesnt happen. Just have faith hun. I firmly believe everything happens for a reason and when you do have that LO in your arms the waiting would have been so so worth it darlin. and they will be so loved. 

cat, good for you trying not to get your hopes up. I know its hard not to hun. But what you need to think is that there are woman out there who get pregnant when not trying, they have no idea about Ov and it only takes once. Just see what happens. :hugs:

TFB2- thats really interesting to know. I wonder what happened and how many people it effected. 

xxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

so ur 2 days early and im 2 days late...can the moon really influence a womans period???


----------



## BellaBlu

:yipee: Hi girls :flower:

Min- So glad that they're still rising, thats a good thing! FX'd for you babe.

Cat- I'm not gonna lie girl.. i'm probably gonna have a good laugh if you ended up pregnant this cycle! Oh the irony huh!? :) That would be so exciting! :lol: First month you stop trying and it works.. that would just be bizarre, but they say it happens! FX'd for you..If you are.. great! If you're not.. okay! Either way it won't be too bad.. just have to alter your plans a bit if you are :) G00d luck :hugs:

Allie & Julie- So sorry :af: got you girls :( she's evil. If she were a real person I would have put that betch in intensive care by now. It's funny how the women who are PRAYING they start their period.. don't. And then those that DON'T want her to show get a visit. Grr. But you know the drill.. Pick yourself up.. brush yourself off.. Enjoy some wine/beer/fattening food. (whatever you love!) And then off to next cycle. It's not about "if" it will happen.. it's about when. And you'll never know until you keep trying. (look at me sounding all hypocritical! i swear i'm only taking a short break, lol) :hugs: Sending lots of best wishes and good vibes your way girls.

:wave: Welcome to the new girls! Best of luck :) Hope your stay is short and sweet, and you get your BFP's soon!


----------



## jwhitneys1

I guess this is the same as the Diva cup!!!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Bella it would be typical wouldnt it lol...i said we didnt hav eto use condom cus i ovulated a week ago! we will see anyway wont we, if she does show GREAT i can get ready for this cycle...if she dont then what a miracle :lol: a 1 hit wonder! ...how are u hun? are u NTNP? or not trying full stop? :hugs:


----------



## BellaBlu

We're NTNP for awhile.. just to see how it goes :hugs:

Just trying to enjoy ourselves for a little while.. and gonna enjoy the summer and do some traveling around Europe and that. I'm in the same boat as you! If it happens, awesome. If it doesnt.. okay :) I'm tired of getting sooo worked up over it so I'm truly just taking it in stride now!


----------



## Razcox

Afternoon all! Just had lots of pages to read and catch up on! 

Min - So glad the levels are rising and will be sending lots of positive vibes for you on monday. Come on sac! 

Ness - An indian sounds lovely, not had a nice meal out for ages cuz of the diet. Still thats out the window now and we are out for a family meal the weekend for a 21st birthday.

Bella - good luck with the break, we had one before xmas from about oct as the stress of it all was getting to me a bit. It the constant roller coster that got to me and was making me into a monster to my DH!!! A bit of R & R did us both the world of good and it was on the 2nd cycle of really TTC again that we got the :bfp: .

Sorry to those the :witch: got and wishing you lots of :sex: fun during OV and :dust: for after xxx

AFM - Got a 3+ on a digi this week and have the date for the scan now so starting to feel more real but will still be on the edge of panic until i see that heart beat. No MS yet but do feel very tired and a bit squiffy in the evening, my poor (.)(.) however feel like thay have been infalted with a bicycle pump and are very tender so DH can get no fun out of the larger size :rofl:


----------



## Nessicle

laura6914 said:


> Ness that sounds lovely. I hope you have a loveley evening tomorrow. Im not keen on Indian but i d love a Korma. Im not familiar with your condition hun. What is it if you dont mind me asking.
> 
> 
> xxx

Of course I don't hun! This is taken from Coeliac UK website:

_Coeliac disease (pronounced see-liac) is not an allergy or simple food intolerance. In fact it's an autoimmune disease, where the body's immune system attacks its own tissues.

In people with coeliac disease this immune reaction is triggered by gluten, a collective name for a type of protein found in the cereals wheat, rye and barley. A few people are also sensitive to oats.
_

xx


----------



## Nessicle

Raz :rofl: your poor boobies!! 

cat can you imagine if she doesnt turn up lol how amazing!! 

Hi Bella!! Travelling sounds awesome!! You have a good attitude towards NTNP - I think it will happen sooner than you think while you're not focussed on it xx


----------



## Helly

Hi Girls!

Hope all is well with you today, fingers crossed for you Cat!

xxxxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Ness ur condition must be a pain in the bum at times? :hugs:

raz 6 weeks already woohoo it flys by!

bella ur ideas sound awsome, travelling, chilling out, i like it! :)

i have kian and his frien round for tea tonight, they are making me laugh with there imagination and conversations...he really does need a little brother/sister :baby:

i keep going to the loo to force A/F to arrive but nothing, the clearblue fertility monitor is in the draw waiting for me to use :lol: im excited in using it, how saaaaad :blush:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

hey helly thankyou hows you hun? x


----------



## Nessicle

Mommy2Kian said:


> Ness ur condition must be a pain in the bum at times?

ha ha ha pun intended?? 

Well once you have cut out wheat and gluten your gut starts to repair itself so once it's completely out of your system you are more or less back to normal and have a healthy immune system and can do every day tasks like walking without feeling like you're dying lol. 

But if I eat anything accidentally or have a slip (like on Sunday when I was hungover and had a kfc lol) I end up struggling to go to the toilet, bleeding from the bum bum, headaches, nausea, fatigue and constant abdominal pain. 

I struggle with eating out and lunches for work because a lot of things are sandwiches or wraps or pasta. End up living on baked potatoes or salad - even some soups have gluten in ugh!


----------



## Nessicle

I want a cbfm!!


----------



## laura6914

goe ness thats sounds awful :hugs: it really does. Cant imagine what it would be like to watch every little thing you eat. my heart goes out to you. 

Just a thought, anyone heard off Eve?

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Laura! TBH I'm just grateful after 3.5 years of pain and constant illness I finally have a diagnosis. It just worries me about the long term effects it might have had being undiagnosed such as fertility issues but suppose we'll cross that bridge if we come to it! 

It is a pain in the backside mainly like Cat said as you have to plan your meals a lot more and the substituted stuff (I have a prescription range called Glutafin) is ok but the bread sucks lol 

Not heard from Eve at all, I hope her and Chriss have sorted things out xxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

awww ness i wasnt trying to be funny honest i just realised what i put:dohh: im stupid sometimes! 

been toilet and shes making an appearence yay!!! :happydance: lets get this ball rolling ladies, im so determined to get my bfp this cycle im going to try everything, im watching kian and his little friend and he is so thoughtful, helping his friend and enjoying the company, he will make such a fantastic big brother!

its only spotting so do i count today as day 1 or tomorrow?


----------



## laura6914

i hope she is ok to ness. 

at, count CD1 when full flow starts chick. Kian sounds like such a darling bless him.

right must dash. need to do dinner and have a nap. shattered. 

Have a lovely weekend ladies. 

xxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Thankyou laura ill start cd1 tomorrow then, im glad she wasnt too cruel to me!

enjoy ur weekend hunny :hugs:

xXx


----------



## Minimin

Have a great weekend and thanks for your positivity Laura! Hope you have a nice dinner!

M2k- Adorable lil boy- he will get a lil sibling dont you worry!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

I sure hope so hun, he talks about kaden everyday without fail, even if its only "kaden is in heaven isnt it mommy" i wish things turned out different grrr i drive myself mad!

min would u start the cbfm when ur full flow hun?


----------



## Minimin

M2K- I would start it tomorrow morning. If today is just spotting. The monitor will take tomorrow as CD1- remember it is learning you cycle so you dont want it to be off one day! Also remember the time-frame you need to have it on by. I switched mine at 8ish so I could use it 3 hr before or 3 hour after that time :)
You wont need a pee stick tomorrow- just start it! Yippeeee to CBFM! with CBFM and SC I have gotten preggo twice- Dec09 and this month!!! I am rooting for you babe.


----------



## yomo

Hi,

you guys have been busy it's taken me ages to catch up again! There just isn't enough hours in the day for me at the moment! 

Ness - you make me laugh lol 

M2K keep me posted on how you get on with the monitor (thats my next tool I am going to pull out my sleve!)

Bella - I hope you are ok babes and enjoying your NTNP 

Minimin - So glad you are on the up! bet you are counting the hours until you see you bean on the screen! 

Laura - How are you doing babes? and the little bump? can't wait to see your scan pic

I spoke to Eve yesterday on FB Chat she was very short and sweet told her that we are missing her, and we are here to talk if she needs us bless her, I think she needs some time to pick herself back up.

Got a letter today saying that they are going to ring me shortly to arrange an appointment for my test. I am excited xx


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Yomo! And great news about your appointment babe! 
Glad Eve got in touch. I am sure she is feeling down atm. Can you pass on my love to her. We do miss her :(


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Yomo! And great news about your appointment babe! 
Glad Eve got in touch. I am sure she is feeling down atm. Can you pass on my love to her. We do miss her :(


----------



## Nessicle

Mommy2Kian said:


> awww ness i wasnt trying to be funny honest i just realised what i put:dohh: im stupid sometimes!
> 
> been toilet and shes making an appearence yay!!! :happydance: lets get this ball rolling ladies, im so determined to get my bfp this cycle im going to try everything, im watching kian and his little friend and he is so thoughtful, helping his friend and enjoying the company, he will make such a fantastic big brother!
> 
> its only spotting so do i count today as day 1 or tomorrow?

:haha: made me chuckle hun - my doctor who did the camera up my butt was called "Dr Butt" I mean come on lol?!!! 

Glad the witch is making an appearance for you though it is a shame a little miracle couldn't have happened for you hun! xx


----------



## Nessicle

Glad you spoke to Eve honey! I don't get chance to chat on FB - just tend to jump on my iphone when I can! Usually get loads of people chatting to you who you dont want to talk to lol! 

I agree about the CBFM Yomo - I will be using that if I don't get my bfp this month!

Great news about your appointment :happydance:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Hi Ladies, hope all is well :hi:

I am waiting for my hubby to get done working and pick up my new washing machine, I NEED it......'crawling on the floor gasping for air while I reach for the fabric softener' LOL I am so surprised my moods are still good despite the devil making her unwanted appearance! Treated myself to jalapeno poppers and a watermelon slush for a much needed AF snack. My AF spotted light brown and light pink yesterday, this morning it was dark dark red/brown and alittle heavier and now it's lightly pink-tinted CM... :shrug: Well I hope she is good to me this cycle! No cramps either, which is wonderful since I always get MEGA cramps bad for the first 2 days, I am wide awake when I normally would feel very tired! I think she is trying to be nice to me this time around! WooHoo!!! :happydance:

I tried using the softcups today for my first time with AF and it didn't go too well. I think it is messier than what it's worth, my cervix felt sore for an hour or so after inserting. I will try again towards the end of AF to see how I can deal with it then. Have any of you tried them with AF?


----------



## tryforbaby2

Nessicle said:


> Mommy2Kian said:
> 
> 
> awww ness i wasnt trying to be funny honest i just realised what i put:dohh: im stupid sometimes!
> 
> been toilet and shes making an appearence yay!!! :happydance: lets get this ball rolling ladies, im so determined to get my bfp this cycle im going to try everything, im watching kian and his little friend and he is so thoughtful, helping his friend and enjoying the company, he will make such a fantastic big brother!
> 
> its only spotting so do i count today as day 1 or tomorrow?
> 
> :haha: made me chuckle hun - my doctor who did the camera up my butt was called "Dr Butt" I mean come on lol?!!!
> 
> Glad the witch is making an appearance for you though it is a shame a little miracle couldn't have happened for you hun! xxClick to expand...

:rofl:

Oh the irony!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Lol Julie I know!! At work we have a fertility specialist expert called Dr Cockshoot!! It's mental!!

Loving your new profile pic hun!! 

I can imagine it being a bit messy using softcups for AF - I think mooncups or diva cups would be better for AF as they don't go up as far as softcups


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Min thankyou hun, i started the cbfm this morning yipeeee:happydance:

ness, "dr butt" holy shit :rofl: how fricken hilarious!!! (_Y_)

well im nackered to say the leaste, we were up A&E with kian last night, he woke up at 12:30 in his bed i could hear this really weird sound, so i ran in his room and there he was crying, could hardly breathe and coughing but it sounded like a barking, i woke ross and we rushed him to hospital...where it turns out he got CROUPE! an infection of the respiritary system, jesus i nearly shat a brick i was so scared!!! BUT as soon as they gave him steroid within half hour he was ok phhheeeewwww! I never new kiddies would bring so much worry, im gonna have hair like phillip schofield before i know it!

2:30am we get back home, and kian wants me to read his ben 10 magazine to him, :lol; so there i am with my matchsticks reading and he falls to sleep :)

now im up and the weather is shhhhhit isnt it excuse my french! Looks like a day in with the family and watching haerry potter at 3:30 :lol:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

" At work we have a fertility specialist expert called Dr Cockshoot!! It's mental!!"

Oh My WORD ive just tried saying his name without laughing and it is impossible!!!
:rofl:


----------



## schnoodle

OMG Ness you are kidding?! Dr. Cockshoot???? WTF!!!!! 

hope kian is feeling better soon hun x


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha i know I couldnt believe it when they assigned my consultant!! 

Cat - poor Kian sorry he's still having a rough time!! You must be exhausted! Hopefully now he's on the road to recovery!! i can't believe the weather - been nice while I've been stuck in an office all week then the weekend comes and it's pissing it down!! 

Got a driving lesson at 12.30 too ugh


----------



## Nessicle

anyone else having trouble posting when quoting someone else's post? I can only reply from quick reply!


----------



## schnoodle

me hun!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

im having trouble psoting full stop, it keeps saying ooops an error in the link :growlmad:


----------



## Maybe-Baby

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all well, Well think i am getting used to the softcups lol.

After the first attemp which was a nightmare :wacko: did not place it in correct and had a coughing fit and it came fling out:blush:

Used them the last five night and appear to be Ovulating today so another couple off days off beding just to be sure and then its the long long wait.

Lovely day here today so we are going to go out for a drive somewhere and perhaps a bit lunch.

Hope everyone has a good weekend x


----------



## Nessicle

Glad the softcups are working out for you maybe-baby!

Cat - mine keeps saying connection error when I use any other way of posting except on quick reply Grrr!!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hey ladies, im going out on a girls night out next saturday for my bezzy mates birthday (just before i ovulate) :happydance:...i need an outfit what can i wear? i want some heels with leggings and a nice top or something along them lines...any suggestions at all? cant really spend loads though :dohh:


----------



## Nessicle

Hi chick - I got a gorgeous top from Topshop, it's like a tunic in an oyster colour, sleeveless and it looks lush with leggings and a skinny waist belt round the middle. It cost £22 i think


----------



## Nessicle

in fact it was £16 here is the link

https://www.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/...ategory_rn=163490&productId=1451697&langId=-1


----------



## Nessicle

schnoodle said:


> OMG Ness you are kidding?! Dr. Cockshoot???? WTF!!!!!
> 
> hope kian is feeling better soon hun x

ha ha ha ha I know!!!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Oh wow ness thanks, they got some lovely stuff in topshop xxx :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

welcome darling! I wear that top with a skinny waist belt and some skinny charcoal jeans and shoe boots! :thumbup:


----------



## IceFire

Hi ladies! Sorry I missed most of yesterday...crazy day at work and AF is being particularly mean to me this month:growlmad: Day three of full flow and still pretty heavy and crampy:growlmad:

OMG :rofl: at Dr. Butt and Dr. Cockshoot.....how funny! I am a nurse and I have seen some funny MD names before, but Cockshoot takes the cake! I would have to change my name if that were me....

Thanks for the PMA girls...I'm slowly getting it back. I am so moody with my AF anyway that a TTC letdown on top of AF is just compounded....my poor DH he is so wonderful. Love you girls:hugs:

Cat that sounds scary about Kian!! Glad he is doing better! I am also excited to see you so positive and well-motivated for this cycle! Good luck sweetie!

Well gotta run back to work! Talk to you ladies later! :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## IceFire

Wow scary quiet in here today! Where is everyone? Hope you are all doing well!:flower:


----------



## Helly

Evening IceFire, yeah it is quiet.

Cat - so sorry Kian is so rough hon, really hope he picks up quick, bloody scary when they take ill in the night.


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Allie

This is the first time I've been able to get on the site in about 20 hours or so! They took the site down for maintenance and no one has been able to get on! 

How are you tonight hun?

Had a bit of a row with OH last night about sex - he pisses me off sometimes, we've had sex like 3 times in 3 weeks, fair enough I had AF last weekend but only for 3 days!! 

He got arsey I got upset, bad words were said but we're fine now! :sex: today and will :sex: on CD11, 13, 14 and 15! get my +opk on CD14 usually so fx those days of :sex: will cover me! Hoping the fact we havent had sex constantly leading up to ov that it will help! 

xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Ness, sounds like a good plan. Don't want to over sex it this month! Ahaha :rofl: How did your sexy nurse go over? Im sure well! LOL

Well ladies I am hoping to BD every other day from CD10 until I get a positive Opk (now that my cycle is screwed up, yet again) then when I get my positive opk, I want to BD three days in a row, skip a day then one more for good measure. My inlaws will be here, YET AGAIN, this cycle whn I am Oing so it will be very hard to BD!!! It's like they plan this seriously! They are either here when I am Oing for here when AF comes!!! Grrr! lmao Oh well, we can be super quiet I suppose!

Hope you ladies are having a great weekend!!!


----------



## samfitz

hello ladies just wondering if anyone can help i got my positive opk today but i dont understand what my chart is doing x x


----------



## Nessicle

Looks like an ovulation dip to me samfitz! Good luck :thumbup:

Lol Julie it didnt happen - me and OH had a bit of an argument lol, we're fine now but I was pretty pissed off! CAn't believe you have the in-laws again round ov talk about bad luck hun! hehe!

Just be very quiet and don't move much ha


----------



## maaybe2010

bbhopes said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2drNCv9ac1I

I wasn't scared until I seen this . . . .
They're huge! And it kinda doesn't look like it catches stuff or is that because of the tube she's used? :wacko:

I ordered mine yesterday :)

xx


----------



## IceFire

:flower:Good evening ladies! Glad the server is back up! :happydance:

I'm feeling a little better today Ness, thanks for asking :flower:. I've had a nice glass of red wine the last few nights with dinner so that has helped:haha:. I am looking into purchasing a fertility monitor and getting more religious with OPKs...I've always thought I know for sure when I OV but after 15 months of nothing, maybe I don't know...:nope: I haven't made any decisions yet though as fertility monitors are quite expensive. Oh well, we shall see. I am going to try really hard to keep busy this cycle so I don't have as much time to dwell on the whole pregnancy thing. AF is nearly gone (thank goodness as she was soooo heavy this month) so the vicious cycle begins again....:cry:

Julie I can't believe your in-laws are going to be there again during OV :haha: Just have to be extra careful. Good luck to you hon! 

Glad to talk to everyone again! Hope you all had a great weekend!


----------



## IceFire

maaybe2010:


They do look big when you remove them from the package, but you pinch the edges together and just sort of slide it in:blush: I too was skeptical about it catching the sperm, but it actually does. It is hard to explain, you just have to try it. Good luck hon!


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks IceFire :flower:

I'm not due to ov yet so I might have to practice 
so it all goes right on the night :laugh2:

:dust:
xx


----------



## IceFire

Yep I definitely recommend practice. When mine came I thought "Oh my gosh I am supposed to put this WHERE???" But then I practiced and it actually wasn't that hard. I recommend trying it on the toilet first then in bed..it really does work despite how intimidating it is :thumbup: Good luck :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

maaybe2010 said:


> Thanks IceFire :flower:
> 
> I'm not due to ov yet so I might have to practice
> so it all goes right on the night :laugh2:
> 
> :dust:
> xx

You're better to look at the actual website rather than youtube hun!

https://www.softcup.com/

there is a demonstration on there it's much more informative and looks much easier than the youtube one :thumbup: 

xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Ness and IceFire, I know its like they plan this! They know we are TTC and they want it to happen for us also, but it makes it so hard when they are here! I will be very quiet!I cannot let this stop me! Well AF is on the way out in 2 days thank goodness!

How was you weekend ladies?


----------



## Nessicle

Glad AF is on the way out for you Julie! 

Yeah weekend was ok thank you nothing to shout about - well except when me and OH were shouting at each other ha ha


----------



## maaybe2010

Nessicle said:


> maaybe2010 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks IceFire :flower:
> 
> I'm not due to ov yet so I might have to practice
> so it all goes right on the night :laugh2:
> 
> :dust:
> xx
> 
> You're better to look at the actual website rather than youtube hun!
> 
> https://www.softcup.com/
> 
> there is a demonstration on there it's much more informative and looks much easier than the youtube one :thumbup:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Thanks hun O:)

xx


----------



## Nessicle

you're welcome :hugs: xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hi ladies, im out...ross has to go away for work at the crucial points,,, never mind maybe it wasnt meant to be hey? im not to depressed about it...my diets doing well so ill concentrate on that for now, its nearly april so wont be long untill holiday then maybe we can focus on ttc soon...hope u all are ok :flower:


----------



## Helly

Ah sorry to hear that Cat, glad you are OK with it though x


----------



## Nessicle

Aww boo Cat!! Just don't bother protecting then it might happen next cycle!!xx


----------



## Minimin

Boo to AF Cat! Sorry she is visiting. As Ness said- NTNP again may work :)

Helly how ya doing?


----------



## maaybe2010

I just got an email saying my Softcups have been dispatched cos hopefully I'll get them tomorrow :happydance:

xx


----------



## Nessicle

woo hoo maaybe2010!! (whats your name hun if you don't mind me asking?!) 

I got my softcups for this cycle a couple of weeks ago, have 6 in my drawer now! will use one tomorrow night woot!


----------



## maaybe2010

I know, I can't wait to try them out! :laugh2:
My name's Carla :flower:

Yeah I'm like you, got them early
although I ordered 24 lol O:)
I don't ov untill 1 - 3rd 


:dust: xx


----------



## BellaBlu

Hey girls.. :flower:

Hope everyone is doing well! Had a great weekend.. lots of fun.
Now that we've been NTNP, we've been :sex: tons more than usual.. :shrug: Ironic right?

I'm not complaining :thumbup: Trying not to think too much about it! Good luck with your cycles girls.. my prayers and best wishes are always comin' your way!

:hugs:


----------



## Kita

Just wanted to send :dust: to you ladies!! Im still quietly stalking this thread! :kiss:


----------



## Nessicle

maaybe2010 said:


> I know, I can't wait to try them out! :laugh2:
> My name's Carla :flower:
> 
> Yeah I'm like you, got them early
> although I ordered 24 lol O:)
> I don't ov untill 1 - 3rd
> 
> 
> :dust: xx

:wave: hi Carla :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

BellaBlu said:


> Hey girls.. :flower:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well! Had a great weekend.. lots of fun.
> Now that we've been NTNP, we've been :sex: tons more than usual.. :shrug: Ironic right?
> 
> I'm not complaining :thumbup: Trying not to think too much about it! Good luck with your cycles girls.. my prayers and best wishes are always comin' your way!
> 
> :hugs:

typical isnt it?! Well suppose there's less pressure to perform - apparently doctors advise just having sex regularly 2-3 times a week is supposed to be enough to get pregnant! 

I'm on Cd10 Bella just coming up to ov! Got my opk's and my softcups at the read! Been so much more relaxed since not temping, bd'd yesterday so bd tomorrow and Thursday, Friday and Saturday! :thumbup:


----------



## IceFire

Hi ladies! Welcome and great to meet you Carla!:flower:

Sorry to hear about Ross, Cat. Glad you are doing well in spite of that though. :thumbup: Good luck with the diet!

Sabrina, it sounds like you and DH are really enjoying the TTC break!

Ness, good luck and FX'd for your OV coming up! :dust:

AFM, I am feeling very negative about TTC right now. I don't really know why but I just am. I am getting kind of tired of the pressure and constant disappointment, and I am VERY tired of being so sad all the time. Just tired of it all I guess.

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## maaybe2010

Hi Nessicle :)
Nice to meet you too IceFire :flow:

How long has everyone been using softcups?
Any one using pre seed or concieve plus as well?


:dust:
xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

IceFire said:


> Hi ladies! Welcome and great to meet you Carla!:flower:
> 
> Sorry to hear about Ross, Cat. Glad you are doing well in spite of that though. :thumbup: Good luck with the diet!
> 
> Sabrina, it sounds like you and DH are really enjoying the TTC break!
> 
> Ness, good luck and FX'd for your OV coming up! :dust:
> 
> AFM, I am feeling very negative about TTC right now. I don't really know why but I just am. I am getting kind of tired of the pressure and constant disappointment, and I am VERY tired of being so sad all the time. Just tired of it all I guess.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!

:hugs: I agree with you IceFire. It does play on our feelings. Us women who are ttc who every month turn up empty handed after crazy SS (which makes me even more mad :growlmad:) and the feeling of this has to be it. What helps me get up and dust myself off with a pleasant smile on my face, with good humor might I add :winkwink:, is the fact that the world isn't going to end because of this. Maybe there is another plan for us, maybe there is a reason we have to wait for our bfp, maybe there is a certain time that he thinks would be best for us. I am unsure, IceFire, but I do know this. I am very fortunate to have what I already have. I may not have any parents or grandparents and my entire family is a complete and utter mess, but I have my husband and our 5 year old DD, and pretty decent health and we have alot of love that alot of people don't 'really' have. We would love to have another baby, heck I would like 3 more (I don't want to push it!!), but I am taking it all in stride and keeping busy to 'try' and help my mind focus on other things. It WILL happen, the question is "WHEN?"
I don't mean to preach I just hope my point of view may help you feel better :flower:

Ness, I hope the screaming match is over! Sounds like many people had them this weekend, including me and DH for a few minutes. I just needed a break from DD, she is hyperactive (which I can tolerate) but she has a bloody 16 year old rebellious teenager trapped in her 5 year old body!!!! Makes me want to rip my hair out! :haha: On to O, eh? Have fun with it! :winkwink:

Sabrina, I love the irony of it all! :flower: I am glad you are doing well with your break. Keep in touch a little more love!

Kita, thanks for the dust! :dust: to you as well!

M2K, sorry about Ross but seems like you adapt fairly well, we will be here when you need us!!! :flower: How's Kian? I hope he is doing much better!!

Minimin, DARLING!!! How are you? How are you feeling? When do you go to the Doc's again? Any symptoms to report?

Hi Carly! 
Helly how are you?


----------



## Nessicle

IceFire said:


> Hi ladies! Welcome and great to meet you Carla!:flower:
> 
> Sorry to hear about Ross, Cat. Glad you are doing well in spite of that though. :thumbup: Good luck with the diet!
> 
> Sabrina, it sounds like you and DH are really enjoying the TTC break!
> 
> Ness, good luck and FX'd for your OV coming up! :dust:
> 
> AFM, I am feeling very negative about TTC right now. I don't really know why but I just am. I am getting kind of tired of the pressure and constant disappointment, and I am VERY tired of being so sad all the time. Just tired of it all I guess.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!

aww sorry you're feeling down about ttc darling - we all have those days and especially those like yourself who have been ttc for a while now it must be completely soul destroying! :hugs: 

I don't think there is anything I or anyone else can say to make you feel better except that you're not alone :flower: 

Didnt you say you were going to see the FS soon? Maybe you need a helping hand with some clomid or something? xx


----------



## Nessicle

aww Julie sounds like your weekend was as nutty as mine ha ha! All good in the hood now, me and OH are fine and ready for ov! 

just started my opk's today and not even a hint of a line yet lol but on CD10!


----------



## tryforbaby2

YAY!!! You go girl! Have fun with it! 

I'm exhausted from doing nothing interesting!


----------



## BellaBlu

Ness- Indeed! If that's all it takes per week then we're more than covered. This Maca root supplement I've been giving DH has also done wonders on his sex drive.. he can't keep his hands off. But like I said, I'm not complaining! lol - Good luck with "O" honey! Maybe on the night you're supposed to ovulate you can do something nice .. Like some extraordinary BD! Romantic or spontaneous.. after all most people who get pregnant aren't trying to and just are enjoying the sex.. :thumbup: Hope this is your month hun!

Allie- I'm so sorry you're feeling low honey, maybe you guys should try a months "break" .. It's doing wonders for us, maybe if you try not to stress on it for awhile it will help. :hugs: After all "trying" is what causes the stress! 

Julie- Yes! I'm lovin' it too :) I will try to keep in touch more.. everytime I come on here I automatically crave pregnancy tests and OPK's and fertility friend.. so I try to BnB in moderation. But I'll try to come on more often. :D I love seeing how you girls are doing.. And even though I'm lovin' this I'm anxious to get "back in the game" .. How silly right? Like if I'm not putting all my thought and effort into it .. it won't happen. Lol. :haha: It seems that way!

Maaybe2010- Hey there, welcome :wave:!

Kita- :dust: Good luck sweetie!


----------



## Nessicle

thanks darling! well CD14 is Friday night so we usually get a nice warm bath together (although I'm anxious to get a bath in case it dissolves my CM lol so will probs get a shower, get all dolled up for him and we can bd before Lost (nothing gets in the way of Lost lol) have told OH the days we're bd'ing and he seems quite excited ha ha might have to get my OH some of that maca though ha ha 

Glad you're enjoying the stress fee NTNP - though I bet you still subconsciously have more :sex: around ov he he I find I get really horny round ov like my body is telling me to bd! xx


----------



## IceFire

Thanks guys:flower: Sorry. I feel like I'm a downer on the group:nope: Trying to be more positive. 

Julie: I am very thankful for what I have. 

Ness: OB wants me to try for six more months since I am young and had a lot of stress last year. So we will see....

Sabrina: I would love to take a break, but the OB wants me to keep trying for six more months before seeing a FS, so I feel like I really can't. If I still have a BFN in October I am going back. If that is the case, then I really want to take a break for a few months and try again in 2011. I will see the FS if the OB wants me to, but I don't want to pursue any treatments until 2011 after I have had a break. 

Again, sorry that I am such a downer today. I think part of the problem is that I am so very tired---haven't slept well since I got back from the in-laws' last week and work has been killer the last few days. Also, my college roommate had her second baby today, and she is three years younger than I am :cry: I am so happy for her as she has a beautiful family, but torn at the same time...

Going to go home soon, drink a little wine, cuddle with DH, and get started on spring cleaning tomorrow. Hopefully that will make me feel better.

Thanks for all the PMA guys. I appreciate it greatly :hugs:

Everybody, good luck on OV this month! AF is now gone for me so here we go again:thumbup: FX'd and :dust: for everyone!

Oh, any news from Min? I think she was supposed to get more bloods today right?


----------



## Minimin

Evening ladies!
ive been stalking here and there- Icefire- well remembered! I had a scan this morning. they saw a gestational sac but nothing in it. Could be too early so they will wait ten days and scan again. The sac itself was slightly small but they werent as concerned as I am. small GS are sometimes seen in Ectopics..eeek and can also be a sign of MC...eek again! I just have to wait it out now:shrug:

Icefire- I know how disheartening it can get I was ready to stop this month remember. As tryforno2 says- we have to focus on what we have. i keep having to remind myself if this is another pregnancy that doesnt work out (sorry but with two already failed I am losing some hope) I have so much more- and perhaps there is another thing I need to do before we are blessed. With this in mind I did think of ntnp - I agree the stress is a nightmare!
Bella :wave: how are you chicka! Am pleased to hear you and Dh are having fun!
Ness- thats my girl- nothing gets in the way of Lost.. have you ever seen Flashforward?


----------



## tryforbaby2

My computer is acting up! :growlmad:

Allie, I hope I didn't hurt you by offering the thoughts of encouragement that I use to help pull myself up off the floor after every single solitary month of nothingness (as in a bfn :( ). :hugs:

Minimin, sticky sticky sticky sticky sticky sticky sticky :dust:
I am so very excited for you! :dance:

Sabrina, I know what you mean about coming on Bnb and what it does subconciously!!! If it makes you crazy then don't do it! I will survive!!!! I'll miss you, but I will survive! :rofl: Enjoy your much needed break, you deserve it!!! :hugs:


----------



## Maybe-Baby

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all well , must be the time off year i am haveing a really bad few days loads off tears and cant shift it. Just feel that i am never going to be a mum and no one understands. Think i am a bit homesick and lonely as well.

Sorry ladies should not be going on like this we all have our own worrys but i just cant hack it this month for some reason. x


----------



## IceFire

FX'd for you Min! Everything still sounds ok to me. Hang in there honey you are doing great!!!

Julie definitely not hurt at all. I appreciate the willingness to encourage me--you girls understand what I'm going through in ways no one else can :flower:


Trying hard to rally some PMA for this month. Because AF screwed with me bad this cycle I think I might OV early or late, so its off to get some OPKs for me tomorrow...should be interesting. 

Good luck and lots of love everyone!!:happydance:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Good I'm glad! Thats the last thing I want to do is hurt someone's feelings. :hugs: I understand, my af came early too and now I am unsure about my cycles in general. I also will be buying opk's over the weekend since now I am off my normal route!!!

Goodnight All! Bedtime for me over here. 1030pm


----------



## maaybe2010

My softcups just arrived :)


----------



## Nessicle

Morning my lovelies - aww so sorry you guys are feeling so down at the moment :hugs: 

Just know we are all here for each other and never feel sorry for ranting or feeling like you're "brining us down" - we're here through the good and the bad xxxx

AFM, CD11 :wohoo: :happydance: :bunny: :spermy:

not long now girls! Feeling slightly under the weather though, hoping it doesnt interfere with ovulation or :sex: 

took two Nytol last night as feeling so tired and feel even more tired today lol! Must just be because I am under the weather though! 

Hope everyone is ok today and feeling a little better xxx


----------



## maaybe2010

Um. . . has anyone ever got a softcup stuck? :shy:


----------



## Nessicle

lol noo Carla have you? 

If you're having trouble taking it out, insert your finger and then bear down as though you're having a poo to catch the rim of the cup for you to pull


----------



## maaybe2010

Yeah lol
I tried that :shy:

Oh dear my OH rang me and was laughing his head off down the phone lol

I think I've got really short fingers though :wacko:
Maybe it's that :(

xx


----------



## laura6914

Hello girls. :wave: Its only a very quick one from me. Im at work at really not feeling great today. 

Just wanted to Check in on Min. :hugs:
A GS is good. Its rally good. It does rule out EP hun as when i had my early scan it was to rule out EP and as the GS was there they said it did. Im sure when you go back in 10 days time you will see a little sticky beanie baby. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## maaybe2010

Ness, I managed it in the end. . . :blush:


----------



## Helly

Laura! Hey honey! So glad you are doing OK, nearly at that magic 12 week point!

Min, like Laura said, if the sac wasn't where it was supposed to be they would have said something. Hope all goes well for the next scan x


----------



## c-demers

Sorry ladies, it's been quite a while since I've posted on here. Most of you know this was our last month trying because DH is now in Kuwait, enroute to Iraq. AF is due the 25th and this was our first month using softcups. I tested using a clearblue and FRER together (dip test) 3 days ago, then again 2 days ago, yet again :bfn: I woke up this morning and decided to test one more time and if it was negative, then I wasn't going to test again unless I missed my period because I couldn't handle crying every day anymore. I left the test in there for about 30 minutes because I completely forgot, then started talking to DH on instant messenger. Out of nowhere I decided to go back and check it, :bfp: and this was a clearblue digi so not an evap! I almost fainted, we've been trying over a year. I'm still very cautious and scared to take another one in fear it will be negative and that somehow I got a false positive.


----------



## laura6914

Hye helly, yeah nearly there. Only a week to go. :happydance: time is flying

C-demers. i could cry for you hunny for a number of reasons. I know what its like being so far away from your OH as my hubby to be is in the british army. :hugs:
But huge CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP that is fantastic news. Have you told your OH yet? 
xxx


----------



## c-demers

Yes! He was the first to know and I was so excited. Considering I only get to talk to him every couple of days, it was perfect timing! Thanks so much, I have never been happier in my life, we wanted this so badly!


----------



## tryforbaby2

c-demers said:


> Yes! He was the first to know and I was so excited. Considering I only get to talk to him every couple of days, it was perfect timing! Thanks so much, I have never been happier in my life, we wanted this so badly!

I agree with Laura, your story couldn't make me any happier for you!!! Congratulations sweetie!!! :happydance:


----------



## Helly

c-demers, I cant believe it, Ive been following your posts for the last few months, I am so so pleased for you, make sure you let us know when you've tested again!!!


----------



## c-demers

Thank you ladies, I still can't believe this!! I would have never guessed I was pregnant, I haven't really had any symptoms. Of course, I've been eating so much, but I thought that was stress-related and boredom, I've been extra emotional, but then again my husband just deployed so I didn't think much of it. Also, just took another digi and it was positive too!! Can't believe this is actually happening, I thought this day would never come and now that it is, it's so surreal!


----------



## Nessicle

Carla - lol glad you managed to get it out he he!! 

c-demers - OMG congratulations :happydance: :wohoo: I bet you and your OH are over the moon!! H&H 9 months!! yay!! 

How is everyone else today? 

I'm getting ready to BD tonight woot!!


----------



## Helly

That is absolutely brilliant! Your HCG levels must be pretty good to get a positive before AF being due as well. Wishing you a very happy and healthy 12 months indeed x


----------



## Minimin

C- demers! Congrats what fantastic news :wohoo:

Laura thanks for popping by! I am excited for your 12 weeks! :yipee:
I know the GS sac is a good sign. Now counting down these bleeding ten days! 8 more days to go if I consider today over! LOL

When do you go in for you scan Laura?


----------



## laura6914

Thanks Min, i dont have my scan until the 6th April when ill be 13 weeks :wacko: so excited though. 
Ill keep my eye out for your scan update chick :hugs:

xxx


----------



## IceFire

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: for you c-demers!!! How totally exciting! I was so hoping you would get your BFP this month since DH was going to Iraq!!! H!ow awesome for you dear! I teared up when I read your post! Congratulations and FX'd for a wonderfully healthy pregnancy!

Laura I can't wait to hear from your scan--not too much longer now! I am sure everything will be okay! :happydance:

Min I forgot to say that if the GS wasn't in the right place the OB would have said so. I am sure everything is fine and beanie is gonna be really sticky!!

Wow, talking about all these BFPs is making me feel better. It gives me hope that it will happen for me too! I ordered some OPKs last night so I'm sure as soon as I get to poas I will feel better :rofl: Who would have ever thought one could get addicted to poas? :haha:

:hugs: to Ness and Julie :hugs: You guys always make me feel better and I so appreciate the shoulder to cry on when AF is being a :witch: 

AFM I am spring cleaning this week so I am feeling better already. Poor DH--I am making him clean out his closet and dresser and everything! 

maabye2010--As for the SC getting stuck, I found that I had a little trouble getting it out if I needed to pee:blush: So try emptying your bladder first and see if that helps....it helped me!

Lots of love and extra sticky :dust: to all of the Softcups ladies!


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Laura- Roll on the 6th I say!

Icefire- thank you chicka! I know I shouldnt worry but I do get my moments of doubt. I am trying to be positive :)

Helly- babe- 8dpo- how are you feeling babe???


----------



## laura6914

definitly Min hun. I have a feeling all is going to be fine. 

I must say its very very quiet on here today. 

Only 10 more minutes to go and i can finish work. Thank heavens. im exhausted today. Hate working shifts. :sad2:

xxx


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks IceFire I was so scared it would be up there forever :shock:


----------



## Minimin

Shift work..urrgghhh- Glad it is nearly hometime.
I am glad you have a good feeling- How are you doing? Are you able to feel the babba yet? I am so excited for the 6th!!!


----------



## Nessicle

evening girls!

well done my bd'ing until CD13 on Thursday! After :sex: kept my hips propped up for about 25 mins, inserted a softcup and stayed with hips propped up for another 10 minutes after that. 

will do the same on Thursday, Friday and Saturday too! 

Just sat upstairs watching one born every minute about premature babies - it's very sad :cry:


----------



## Minimin

Keep those legs up ness :)
I am going to catch up with One born everyminute later on in the week. My Sister is hogging the telly :)

Icefire- forgot to say- :wohoo: to POAS addictions!!!


----------



## laura6914

Min, im not sure. I felt a flutter earlier but not sure if it was bean or not. Think it may be a little too early yet. 

Ness, Lots of bedding again :winks: is the OH shattered. 

I watch one born every minute every week. Off home to watch it now on CH4+1.

Well im off hme now. Take care girlies. Ill catch up with you tomorrow. 

:dust:

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Minimin said:


> Keep those legs up ness :)
> I am going to catch up with One born everyminute later on in the week. My Sister is hogging the telly :)
> 
> Icefire- forgot to say- :wohoo: to POAS addictions!!!

ha ha ha had to get up to pee so popped a softcup in before I moved got up after 40 minutes so hoping that should be long enough :thumbup:


----------



## Nessicle

Lol Laura nah we're taking the more relaxed approach this time and have only bd'd a few times before today! we're doing the SMEP so bd'ing every other day til I get my +opk then 3 consecutive days miss one day then the day after for one more shot! 

hoping that works! Got a lot more CM this cycle so either my drinking more water is working or my birth control hormones are finally out of my system! 

xx


----------



## c-demers

Thanks again ladies, you are all amazing! You've kept me going this entire time so I can't thank you enough!


----------



## laura6914

ness i have heard great stories about the sperm meets egg plan. PLenty of woman have fell so quickly using that method. hoping it works just as quick for you hun. 

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Laura darling! I have quite a bit of CM this cycle and it got me to thinking that i think the birth control has finally left my system! :happydance: perhaps that's why I haven't conceived yet - I was on it for 12 years so that's a long time! 

Cos me and OH had an argument though on CD8 we couldnt start it then when it's recommended. So we started CD9, hoping a day out won't make a difference it tells you to bd from CD8 every other day but we're bd'ing from CD9 but that means that instead of bd'ing CD10 and 12 then the 3 consecutive days from +opk which would be CD14, 15 and 16, me and OH are doing it CD9, 11, 13, 14, 15 and 17. 

+opk being CD14 for me. If it didnt work this cycle then will do it from Cd8 next cycle but thinking the SMEP is more about bd'ing every other day then 3 consecutive days at ovulation to avoid burn out and keeping sperm fresh and the quality good and catching your most fertile days around ov. I'm pretty positive I ovulate on CD15 so by bd'ing CD13,14 and 15 then 16 I think I will have a good chance! 

xx


----------



## Helly

Good luck Ness!

I'm in the 1WW, yay!


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Helly!

Oooh how exciting (and torturous)! Have you tried anything else this cycle or sticking to temping and softcups? 

xx


----------



## laura6914

it does sound likes its out your system ness hun if your cm is of a more fertile quality. 
Those dates sound spot on to me chick. Fingers crossed hey do the trick hunny. And im guessing you and the OH made up :thumbup:
Oh i cant wait to see your BFP and everyone elses. We can start a softcups graduates thread in the 1st tri then :happydance:

any news of Eve at all?

xxx


----------



## Helly

Im missing Eve too Laura :(

This month I tried, evening primrose oil, boots mum to be plus, sperm meets egg plan, softcups, conceive plus, he took zinc. That's a bit mental isnt it?!


----------



## Nessicle

laura6914 said:


> it does sound likes its out your system ness hun if your cm is of a more fertile quality.
> Those dates sound spot on to me chick. Fingers crossed hey do the trick hunny. And im guessing you and the OH made up :thumbup:
> Oh i cant wait to see your BFP and everyone elses. We can start a softcups graduates thread in the 1st tri then :happydance:
> 
> any news of Eve at all?
> 
> xxx

thank you sweetie! I'm defo noticing a difference in the quality of my CM. Have also been drinking more water and decaff tea so don't know whether that has also helped! 

Aye I'm really hoping it's my month this month! If not then we will do the NTNP for a couple of months, have a holiday then get back on track to officially TTC if if hasn't happened naturally by NTNP. 

I'm feeling quite blase about it all really this cycle! 

Can feel my right ovary kicking in to action today so ov is officially nearly here yay! 

a Softcups graduate thread will be ace! We really have to get that going. So far we have you, Min and c-demers! yay! 

Not heard a sausage from Eve, perhaps she's taking a step away from b&b for a while xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Helly said:


> Im missing Eve too Laura :(
> 
> This month I tried, evening primrose oil, boots mum to be plus, sperm meets egg plan, softcups, conceive plus, he took zinc. That's a bit mental isnt it?!

:rofl: well if you dn't get pregnant by all that then there's no hope for any of us! x


----------



## IceFire

Hello ladies! A bit quiet around here today, isn't it? Everyone must be busy BDing :haha: Good luck to you all!

Just been busy spring cleaning around here---I love that yearly itch I get to clean and re-organize everything. It happens every year around this time. I am trying to stay busy and focus on things other than TTC as it can really weigh you down. 

Hope all our newly preggo softcups girls are feeling fantastic today! FX'd for all of us, those pregnant and those pregnant-to-be :flower:

Love and sticky sticky :dust: to you all!


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Allie hope you're feeling a bit better! 

This thread has gone so quiet it's unbelievable!! 

I'm CD13 and following SMEP so bd'ing tonight tomorrow and Saturday! FX!

xxx


----------



## Helly

Morning all!

Well I officially feel like a three year old, Im covered head to toe in chicken pox, which means I cant enjoy my impressive temp rises, cos they will be down to illness, chicken pox, im 28 years old FFS!


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: girls! I've been quietly stalking but though I would pop in to see how everyone is? Any news to update me on? :flower:


----------



## Helly

Hi Kimmy, Min is pregnant, Bella has gone to NTNP for a little while, Ness is due to ovulate and I've turned in to a dot to dot! Sorry Ive forgotten where the other girls are up to, hope you are doing well x


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: Helly OMG I'm so sorry don't mean to laugh bless you! I remember having it when I was 8 it was horrible! Soooo itchy!! 

Hi Kimmy! how you feeling hun? All ok and no ectopic I assume? 

I'm on CD13 nearly got my positive on my opk's they're getting darker! expect to get my full positive tomorrow Cd14! Bd'ing tonight, tomorrow and Saturday early afternoon, hoping that will give me the best 'shot' lol so to speak!

Question though.....me and OH are going swimming tonight before we bd later on, will this completely knack up my CM? I have a good amount of CM this cycle so think the pill has finally left my system. We're using conceive+ but I don't want to lose any natural stuff! 

xx


----------



## Helly

You should be fine hon, though you could always put a softcup in before you go swimming? That should keep all your natural stuff safe where it should be, that and the conceive plus and you should be fine.

Yep, got to laugh, 28 years old and I look like a bloody dot to dot. You have to see the funny side of these things havent you.


----------



## Nessicle

Ooh that's a great idea Helly and any CM round my cervix will be preserved! the big O isn't due til tomorrow anyway at CD14 and haven't had my +opk yet though it's getting there!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hey sweetys!!! how are we all? well we DTD last night got no chance really if i dont ovulate till like days and days away!!! we shall see if i can sneak in some more, what will be will be ;) got workmen in and he thinks hes chubby brown, seriously his jokes am utter shit i feel sorry for him :rofl: i feel like telling him to just shurrup and get on with his job, :dohh: :lol:

not on much cus house is upside down and tryna get it together, hope u all ok, im off out satday yay i cant wait :happydance: were going to my friends house and giving her a make over, shes the only one without a fella so hoping with our make over (nails, make up, hair tan etc) she might get lucky :winkwink:`

miss ya ladies xXx:flower:


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks Helly! Boo to the chicken pox, how crap is that!

Ness my bloods came back and they're doubling as they should be so chances are it's not ectopic (fingers crossed) I have my first scan a week on Wednesday so we shall see. Yey for oving! Get catching that eggy lady! :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

that's fabulous Kimmy so chuffed for you! I emailed Min the other day but she hasnt got back to me, will send her a text to see if all is ok! 

Plenty of CM too yay!! I just want the next two weeks to be done with!


----------



## Minimin

Hey ladies!!! Still lurking but havehad my sister over the past few days & now at my mums place until Sat at the earliest!! Trying to make time pass! My niece & nephew are the perfect way :) Ness- sorry haven't picked urd email- am on my iPhone so will check now- replying takes ages!!- how's ur bring going?
Helly- how r u feeling babe! Any symptoms?
Bells u doin well chikka?
Kimmyb- how I wish the next few weeks to fly by- Numbers r pro
using so u hope ure keeping ure chin up :)
M2K- ure chick wkend sounds fab- insure ure magic willwkwonders for ur friend :)
AFM- not much going on with me. Still tired and boobs lil bit more sore today. Had a 
weird toffee brown discharge mixed with normal CM last nite do little worried bug nothin
today:-/


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Min! 

Glad you're ok honey! Was gonna text you when I finished work! Glad you're managing to pass the time! 

Got some good CM and nearly got my +opk so yay!! 

xx


----------



## IceFire

Hi ladies! 

Kimmy glad to see you are still about. How are you feeling so far? When do you see OB? 

Helly honey please take it easy. Chicken pox in adults is much more serious than in children and can have serious health repercussions. It couldn't hurt to give the doctor a call....sorry I don't mean to butt in. That was the nurse in me talking:flower: I hope you feel better soon. Chicken pox are the worst :nope:

Thanks Ness I am feeling better. I am getting back into some of my hobbies that I have not had time for in the last year or so with everything that has gone on in my life, so that is helping occupy my mind. Plus, I am awaiting a shipment of OPKs so I know poas will make me feel even better:haha: DH is still working at night, so that makes BDing regularly very difficult. I am going to try really hard not to get my hopes up for this month. After next week he will be going back to working days, and hopefully that will make DTD easier. If I don't get PG this month (which I very likely won't) we are going to try the SMEP. Like I said before, can't really do it regularly with us working opposite shifts. 

Good luck catching the eggy! :happydance: 

Hope the rest of you are well!


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks Min, when is your next scan hun? I hope the time is passing as quickly as possible for you.

Icefire I'm feeling actually OK thanks hun. I've chilled out a lot more since I got my blood results (I know it's no guarentee that things will be ok) I've sort of made myself think that if something bad is going to happen then it will happen and there's nothing I can do about it. So I'm trying to enjoy this pregnancy. I have my first early scan a week on Wednesday so I'll let you all know how it goes (pray for a heartbeat!) x


----------



## Minimin

Ness :wohoo: to CM being good & :yipee: to OPKs:)
KimmyB I have my 7 week scan on Thursday 1st so a week today- feels long do I aNted to make to time go faster & what better way than with my niece and nephew- bug can't pick them up :( so we read a nook on trains;)


----------



## BellaBlu

Helly, I can't freaking beleive you have the chickenpox! If I didnt know how miserable they are I would probably laugh, but goodness darling. . I know that sucks! I hope you feel better very very soon. :hugs: Thinking of you! & Sending *Pox healing dust* :thumbup: :D

How are we girls? The post that stuck out to me was that poor helly has the damn chickenpox.. sorry I didn't read up more :blush: 

Can I get a mini update? I miss you all :)

2 more weeks until I'm back in the game I think.. I was gonna take 2 months off, but I dunno if I can. I LOVE this NTNP business.. but I feel like I'm slacking! lol


----------



## BellaBlu

PS- I think we're gonna try the SMEP next month too :)


----------



## mission3

I've tried them for about 3 months, no luck yet. I heard that they do work for many people, though. I've started Fertility Blend this cycle. I'm just now about 1 DPO (I think b/c I don't temp)--just had a positive OPK about 48 hrs ago, so we'll see. We used the Soft Cups, too (can't hurt). Fingers crossed this month....good luck to eveyone!


----------



## Nessicle

Morning girls!! 

Sorry I wasnt on last night - was chasing eggy!! Expecing my +opk today, haven't tested yet this morning but gonna test 12pm, 3pm and 7pm. 

Don't think OH is feeling very sexual at the moment lol it was struggle to get it out of him ha ha - always happens hey?! They want it all the time when you're not ov'ing! I just told him only tonight and tomorrow afternoon then a break on Sunday and sex on Monday and then we're back to sex for fun rather than baby making sex. 

Sabrina yay! Glad you're trying SMEP next cycle! I'll let you know if it's worked for me lol! I tell you hun I've been so much more relaxed! I also feel like I haven't put much effort in at all ha ha

If I dont get my bfp this cycle then me and OH will just have sex as normal rather than being so focussed on ttc. Like NTNP but we're not "not trying" more like TBNT "trying but not _trying_" 

Lol 

xx


----------



## Helly

Good luck Ness, really hope this cycle is it for you! x


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Helly! How's the pox hun? When are you due to test? x


----------



## Hayz9399

I tried my 1st softcup yesterday, not as difficult as I thought it would be. I could feel it inside me, so am thinking it wasn't in right.


----------



## Nessicle

If you push it as far over your pelvic bone as possible it will sit on there and you shouldnt be able to feel it :thumbup: could be that it wasn't far up enough but you'll get the hang of it :flower:


----------



## Helly

Thanks Ness, I feel awful. Did two IC's today and got BFN, AF due Monday based on cycle Tuesday based on I ov'ed a day late.


----------



## Nessicle

still plenty of time yet then hun! Have got everything crossed for you x


----------



## IceFire

Good morning ladies!! (morning for me anyway) 

Helly hang in there sweetie AF isn't here yet! FX'd for you hon!! You can do it!! :hugs:

Ness good luck chasing eggy! I hope you have good success with softcups plus SMEP. We are going to try SMEP next month and see how it goes...schedules are kinda crazy for us so I'm thinking about not really even trying hard this month....we'll see. CD 9 for me and I got my OPKs in the mail yesterday so poas time!!:happydance: I don't know why that makes me feel so much better. 

Sabrina it is good to see you again...sounds like you are getting some much needed relaxation. I am trying to get some as well, getting more involved with hobbies and such....FX'd for you!

My it is quiet in here today! Missing all of our MIA softcups ladies...anyone heard from Eve??

Love and :dust: to all!


----------



## Helly

Thanks girls Dr took bloods yesterday (10dpo) theyve come back as HCG normal but its still possible I guess.


----------



## Nessicle

yeah defo Helly I mean if you implanted at say 8dpo it would still be a bit too early yet anyway xx


----------



## Nessicle

IceFire said:


> Good morning ladies!! (morning for me anyway)
> 
> Helly hang in there sweetie AF isn't here yet! FX'd for you hon!! You can do it!! :hugs:
> 
> Ness good luck chasing eggy! I hope you have good success with softcups plus SMEP. We are going to try SMEP next month and see how it goes...schedules are kinda crazy for us so I'm thinking about not really even trying hard this month....we'll see. CD 9 for me and I got my OPKs in the mail yesterday so poas time!!:happydance: I don't know why that makes me feel so much better.
> 
> Sabrina it is good to see you again...sounds like you are getting some much needed relaxation. I am trying to get some as well, getting more involved with hobbies and such....FX'd for you!
> 
> My it is quiet in here today! Missing all of our MIA softcups ladies...anyone heard from Eve??
> 
> Love and :dust: to all!


you should come over to the SMEP thread too hun, I'm doing that and also using softcups! 

A few have already got their bfp's - women who have been trying for months so it's pretty conclusive :thumbup: xx


----------



## WANBMUM

hi y'all - hope u are all doing good. 
Ive just started using softcups this month, Ive used about 5 times so far. Ihave no problem putting them in and it feels comfortable, as in I cant feel it. But on 2 occasions i noticed a small bit of spotting after I have taken them out and then i feel a bit sore. Has this happened to anybody else?

Also i notice since using them I dont really noticed my cm when I wipe now? 

Apart from that I am loving them, no spillage, bar one drop once.


----------



## Helly

i think a few people have had spotting / soreness, ive wondered if the ring bit has rubbed or if you've nicked yourself with your nail when inserting / taking them out?

Funny over the CM, you may need to touch your cervix with your finger then to check your CM from now on.


----------



## WANBMUM

Thanks helly for your reply. Yes that sounds about right, it is probably taking it out actually, once it's in it is kinda hard to tilt it to take it out so it's probably scraping me. 

I love the way on this thread, the first couple of pages, most of the girls are bfp's, I only got to read a few. So that gives me hope. I sure needed it :)


----------



## Nessicle

Hi all! 

well the 2ww begins for me now! Bd'd CD11, 13, 14 and 15 (today) so hoping one spermy at least is there waiting for my egg!

Pretty sure my eggy has popped out now, had my surge yesterday and had some ovary pains up until about an hour ago so pretty sure that's it! 

Just a waiting game now! 

Helly how's the pox hun! How is everyone else - this thread has gotten too quiet lately! :flower:


----------



## laura6914

Hey ness hun, il pop in and kep you company. I always lurke over here but not much happening lately. 

Sounds like you have planned the :sex: days perfectly hun, no reson why it shouldnt work this month. :thumbup:

Oh helly, pox is not good. How are you feeling?

xxx


----------



## Helly

Ness - I look horrendous, Id attach a pic but honestly its repulsive, they are all yellow and my face neck, chest, "down there", back, scalp, you name it its covered, even in my mouth. My temp plummetted today as well. Generally not good lol.

Good luck with the TWW hon! x


----------



## laura6914

Helly hunny, i wouldnt be paying attention to your temps chick. With you being so ill it will effect them dramatically. :hugs:
xxx


----------



## Nessicle

I agree with Laura, Helly - your tempature will have plummeted cos you're body is getting normal after being ill which is when your temps were high :hugs:

thanks Laura! FX with the SMEP and softcups that it's my month! CM has been more abundant this cycle so hoping that's a good sign that everything is back to normal after bcp! xx


----------



## laura6914

oh im sure it is ness hunny. How are you feeling about this cycle? A little more relaxed now you cut out the temping ect?
xxx


----------



## Nessicle

yeah so much more relaxed I feel like I haven't done anything this cycle! But suppose that's a good thing! Done the Sperm Meets Egg Plan this cycle rather than going at it hell for leather all cycle lol 

I don't feel positive though but think that's a natural defence mechanism we all seem to have so we don't feel too disappointed when AF shows! I'mh hoping she's gone on a 9 month holiday lol xxx


----------



## Helly

Thanks girls, I guess I just thought if my temp had gone back to "normal" it would be in the post ov area not down in to the pre ov temps. Its for the best if I'm not pregnant anyway, the worry of knowing what the chicken pox could have done would make the 9 months horrendously stressful anyway. Onwards and upwards to next cycle.


----------



## Nessicle

some women get a dip in temp before their bfp so you never know sweets xx


----------



## Helly

Yeah I know its still possible, its a horrible feeling, because of course I want to be PG (this is our last cycle before its time to go to the Dr's) but if I am PG and the chicken pox has caused serious deformities, thats something I couldnt bare to go through, termination etc :(


----------



## Nessicle

aww hunny try not to think of that - like someone else said (might've been Kimmy) once the spots come out the virus has nearly left your system xx


----------



## Helly

Yeah the Dr said the chances of it harming the baby are 0.5%, so dont worry. That would be enough to reassure most people, but not me... I had low lying placenta on my 20 week scan with James, only 5% of placentas will still be too low for a vaginal birth at 38 weeks, you can guess which percentage I was in.. :(


----------



## Minimin

afternoon ladies!
How are you all doing. I have not had a chance to catch up all the posts- but did manage to skim read some over the past few days. back on my computer so no dodgy posts with crap typo's!
Ness- here's to the next 2ww whizzing past honey!
Helly- I am sure you are fine! I am always thinking like you though.. With Ectopics they said it was a 5% chance.. well 5% me then :shrug:
Laura honey! How are you doing? Still getting flutters?

I am ok-glad to be back home. i did cut trip short as I woke up this morning with a stinking sore throat- starting to block up nose, and I cant seem to taste much- I am achey all over and feel extremely tired :(

I read somewhere that our immune systems are lowered when pregnant- is that true- My niece had some sniffles but surely I cant have got the cold from her???? She is 10months old! I also havent really been out too much in the cold and this trip was the first time I was out and ahd to use public transport so that may be it :shrug:.
I also forgot to take my BBT but used my nephews one but that was only to one decimal point. Still high though :thumbup:

Startd getting more cramps and twinges yesterday and wonder if there is more uterine expansion going on. Laura- did you get them on and off?

So what are you lovvies doing today. I came home, pj's, cold tablets, vix rub and hotwater bottle in bed now. I dont want to sleep as I know I wont be able to sleep tonight then :(


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies, hoping you can help me :flower:

My 24 pack of softcups arrived today :happydance: 

I thought I would practise with one so I know what to do when TTC in a few days.

Trouble is I can feel it 'down there' even though it's inserted all the way to the top! 
I can tuck it behind my pubic bone, but it pops back over it as soon as I move!
Does this mean I am too small to accomodate it? 

Any tips? :wacko:

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

hey Min! 

Yep when you first conceive the blastocycst (the cells that eventually create the baby) send out signals to stop your body attacking what is essentially a foreign body, its like a protective mechanism, then once the baby is sharing your blood supply and isn't in danger of being 'attacked' by your body's antibodies you'll start to feel better, that's why for a lot of women getting a cold or sore throat is common before a bfp!


----------



## Nessicle

hi dan-o 

ooh I'm not sure hun....haven't experienced that myself, try laying down, take it out and reinsert it again??


----------



## Helly

Dan-o thats strange, maybe you need to push it up a bit higher or try inserting it in a different position? Sure you'll get the hang of it, you should be able to accommodate it x

I just did an IC and could swear there was a very faint second line, but OH cant see it and it wouldnt be the first time ive imagined a second line on an IC :)


----------



## Nessicle

Oooh Helly........FX for you!!!


----------



## Minimin

Ohh helly!! It may be a tad too early- can you post a pic? Fxd for you babe! Are you due AF on monday?

Dan-o- I have not had problems with it springing back out- I would imagine you are not pushing it back far enough and at the right angle. Are you inserting it laying down. I found that the easiest way.


----------



## Minimin

Nessicle said:


> hey Min!
> 
> Yep when you first conceive the blastocycst (the cells that eventually create the baby) send out signals to stop your body attacking what is essentially a foreign body, its like a protective mechanism, then once the baby is sharing your blood supply and isn't in danger of being 'attacked' by your body's antibodies you'll start to feel better, that's why for a lot of women getting a cold or sore throat is common before a bfp!

I hope so- it sounds about right :hugs:. I just feel such a wimp right now as I have that tickly throat and nose is tingly and harsh sneezing and snot! But then bunged up the next minute- I am normally ignoring all these things but this time I just want to get into bed :wacko:


----------



## Nessicle

well if that's how you feel honey you should listen to your body and get in to bed, you need extra rest for bubba now! xx


----------



## Minimin

I would love to but my DH cant cook for shit! So I still have to make tea- then will have an early night chatting to my bandb girls if your about- and dont mind my sniffles :)


----------



## Nessicle

course we don't honey! he he

OH is pissed as a fart, coming home in an hour or so....ugh drunk men......thank god I managed to get some fresh supply outta him earlier today lol


----------



## IceFire

Hi ladies!! Been lurking today for the most part....glad to see Min and Laura here today! 

Dan-o I agree with the other girls---try lying down like you would after BDing and try re-inserting it. 

Helly I hope you are feeling better soon hon...FX'd for you!!! 

Min I am sorry you are feeling icky--I had a terrible cold and such a few weeks ago and it is still sort of hanging on. I wouldn't worry too much about a little cramping...a good friend of mine is PG with number 2 and had lots of cramps first 12 weeks with both of hers. 

Laura I hope you are well hon. Can't wait to see scans of you little one!

Ness I am here for you in the 2ww....man I hate that! I will be joining you this time next week....hang in there!!


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Allie - I feel really emotional tonight and thinking AF is coming in two weeks I'm scared :(


----------



## Minimin

Hey Icefire! Thanks for the words of support! It is nice to hear it is normal! :)
Colds suck! I havent even hit the worst of it yet :(
Ness- Drunk OH! LMAO- I hope you manage to tease him when he gets in!Emotional is a good sign babe. Dont give up hope on AF yet- I thought I had not done enough either remember?
Me- already in bed and could crash any minute- saddo on sat night!


----------



## Nessicle

thats very true Min! I'm not even 1dpo though yet so can't be ss'ing :haha:

He's in - sorry for delay in replying, he is absolutely shit faced - just had to feed him and put him to bed and he's pissed on the floor in the toilet.....OMG what a plank


----------



## Minimin

Oh dear! I hope you remind him of all of it tomorrow!! He needs to make it up to you :)
Have a good evening- I am going to make a hot toddy- without the booze- and hit bed xx


----------



## Nessicle

I've got photo evidence to blackmail him with tomorrow :rofl:

ok honey have a nice evening - gonna go up to bed soon myself! xx


----------



## maaybe2010

Nessicle said:


> thats very true Min! I'm not even 1dpo though yet so can't be ss'ing :haha:
> 
> He's in - sorry for delay in replying, he is absolutely shit faced - just had to feed him and put him to bed and he's pissed on the floor in the toilet.....OMG what a plank

This may be my situation in a few hours! :haha:
Although I'll probably have to go pick up up from town!

On a softcup note. . . 
I used my first one on our little SMEP today :happydance:
OH thinks I'm a nut case :)

Although I am only CD8 so probably a waste 
but I was too excited I had too :haha:

:dust:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha my OH thinks I'm a nutcase too - he took pleasure in describing the sound they make when I take them out, the smell and me putting them in to his friend Sam who knows we're ttc I was mortified ha ha xx


----------



## HopeSprings

I had used these before for the intended purpose, so it was a no-brainer to try them for ttc. We used them last month around ovulation. Once DH placed it into the cup directly and then I placed it in. Second time inserted post BD. I agree about the wet spot!! It's great that way, you can just fall asleep....

Unfortunately, no BFP. This is the second month, but we didn't use it before I never got the positive from OPK. Next cycle we are going IUI. But for like $5 for a box of 14 , it can't hurt and is one of the cheapest things you can do! You can buy these at walgreens in the feminine protection isle, usually top shelf.

Good lucks ladies!


----------



## IceFire

Hello ladies!!!

Aww Ness don't get too down yet sweetie....only 1 dpo! I know its hard but try to concentrate on something else...ANYTHING else. That is my new strategy for this month. Sounds to me like you did just the right amount of BDing this month, and that combined with the strong OPK gives you a great chance! Oh, and I couldn't help but laugh at your drunk OH....think I would have to make him clean up the pee in the bathroom the next morning. It would give him something to do in between bouts of vomiting :haha: Hope you took lots of blackmail pictures....

HopeSprings, thanks for the info! I also bought mine at Walgreens. Good luck on your IUI and keep us posted! 

Min and Helly, I hope you are both feeling better today! Being sick is just the worst :nope:

AFM, CD 11 now. I have poas the last two evenings and both OPKs were negative of course. I don't expect to ovulate for another couple of days, but I wanted to be sure since AF was early last month :growlmad: We finally were able to BD this morning (haven't in about 2.5 weeks because we have both been quite ill and our work schedules have been crazy). Because of that, I feel that this probably won't be our month. However, I am pursuing some of my other interests to try to keep my mind of TTC. My poor mind and heart really need a mental break. So far its working--I am feeling well. 

Overall this thread has been very quiet lately--I miss you ladies we haven't seen in awhile (Eve, Sabrina, etc...) and I hope you are all well!

:hugs: and :dust: to you all!


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha Allie he felt awful this morning lol!! He did have me in stitches last night - you gotta laugh and I have to be grateful he doesnt go out binge drinking often lol!

Thank you hun I know I'm daft to be feeling out already but just a defence thing I think to avoid disappointment, only 10 days from tomorrow and I will know anyway! 

Good luck with getting +opk and bd'ing - you're trying the SMEP next cycle if you dont catch the eggy this cycle aren't you? 

I agree this thread has gone so quiet!!


----------



## mumanddad

hay ladies well i used my softcups for the first time this month and i struggled to get them out, my oh had to do it for me.. has any one else had this problem?


----------



## maaybe2010

Nessicle said:


> ha ha my OH thinks I'm a nutcase too - he took pleasure in describing the sound they make when I take them out, the smell and me putting them in to his friend Sam who knows we're ttc I was mortified ha ha xx

:shock:

The little monkey!!
I'd be mortified :haha:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

mumanddad said:


> hay ladies well i used my softcups for the first time this month and i struggled to get them out, my oh had to do it for me.. has any one else had this problem?

ME!!!!!!!! I actually just popped into this thread to find stories/tips on how people get them out! I tried Softcups for the first time today. Had no problem getting it in, but I could NOT get the darned thing out. OH even struggled to help get it out. I think he's not too interested in having to do that again. :rofl:


----------



## bw9522

i sit on the toilet put my finger in to hook it out then sort of push and it pops over pubic bone Sorry if tmi


----------



## maaybe2010

mumanddad said:


> hay ladies well i used my softcups for the first time this month and i struggled to get them out, my oh had to do it for me.. has any one else had this problem?

Yeah I did kind of. . . . :haha:

I did manage to get them out myself but the first time took me a good hour and 8 tries :shock:

And the second time I manged it second try

Have you tried pushing down like your going for a poop?
It helps O:)

xx

EDIT: I was sat on the toilet whenb I tried to get it out o:)


----------



## SquirrelGirl

bw9522 said:


> i sit on the toilet put my finger in to hook it out then sort of push and it pops over pubic bone Sorry if tmi

Very little is TMI around here!!! :haha:

I'll have to give this a try next time (though I'll make sure OH is around somewhere just in case!!)

And thanks Maaybe10, makes me feel better! I struggled for a bit (but was laying down in bed, the same was as I got it in), but gave up probably too quickly. I guess on CD10, I'll give it another try!


----------



## maaybe2010

lol no probs!
:)


----------



## modo

If you have put the softcup in correctly you will find it behind your pubic bone. 

1. Take a deep breath (tensing is not fun)
2. Find the plastic bit with your finger
3. Make your finger into a hook and pull it out slowly and steadily

Good luck! Its pretty easy once you are used to it. I used them during my last AF before my :BFP: and it helped me get good practice with them during a less stressful time.


----------



## Minimin

Hey Ladies, 
this thread is toooo quiet!
Icefire- thanks- I hope you get your positive OPK soon and dont worry bout not :sex: alot before hand. DH and I didnt much the month I got my :bfp: it only takes one :)

Ness- I hope Mark was nice to you all day :)

I've been in bed all day and am bored :( 
Though I may have had some MS- Had some weetabix for dinner (cant taste anything) and I felt nausea after- but that could be my man flu LOL


----------



## maaybe2010

Modo your due today!! :)

No wait . . .
does EDD mean estimated due date? :wacko:

xx


----------



## IceFire

Good evening ladies!

To the ladies having trouble getting the softcups out: I struggled a bit the first time I used them, so I sat on the toilet, emptied my bladder (even though I didn't really feel like I needed to pee), hooked my finger around the lip of the softcup, and it slid right out. Again, a thousand apologies for the TMI, but I've been doing this since then and haven't had a lick of trouble since. Good luck to you all! :thumbup:

Ness--yes they are quite funny when they get drunk. My DH doesn't get drunk too often either and when he does, he usually does it at home. I know when to stop so I don't feel bad later, but he doesn't always exercise the same restraint:haha: So I just laugh at him and move on. He's only done it a couple of times and doesn't like being the butt of my jokes, so he hasn't done it since. 

Min I am sorry you still feel so poorly! MS mixed with the nasty sinus bug is really awful! Hope it clears for you soon! Getting a scan or something this week right? 

Sure hope this thread picks up this week...I sure do miss all our softcups ladies!


----------



## Minimin

Me too Icefire- I feel a little lost!
My Scan is this thursday morning. I am alittle worried as my temps have taken a nose dive this morning. I am hoping and praying it is because I didnt sleep well last night. Up until 2am hot and cold and then throughout the night- plus not sure but think i slept with my mouth open too. My nose was stuffed this morning. I am feeling much better this morning so I hope the cold is taking its ugly self elsewhere this morning :)
I am really starting to feel negative about this scan coming up :( Need some PMA.


----------



## laura6914

mornina all :wave:

I havent read back thorugh the posts, just popping in for a chat. 

How you doing Min hunny? Your temps fluctuate in pregnancy so i would stop taking them. I did cause they drove me crazy. As you stop producing progesterone and the placenta takes over it will fluctuate a lot. 
Also if your not feeling well and have had a bad nights sleep i would ignore them. Im sure all will be fine at your scan on Tuesday hun. I can feel it. 

xxx


----------



## laura6914

oh min hunb i have had a look at your chart. there is nothing woring with that temp. Todays temps is the same as the previous temps if you ignore those 2/3 highs. Mine done exactly the same. Hang on ill copy and past my chart for you. 

xxx


----------



## laura6914

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2ba945

here we go i think this should work. Mine arent as accurate as yours as mine only measured .1 of the degree but you can see the rise and the drop again. 

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Minimin said:


> Me too Icefire- I feel a little lost!
> My Scan is this thursday morning. I am alittle worried as my temps have taken a nose dive this morning. I am hoping and praying it is because I didnt sleep well last night. Up until 2am hot and cold and then throughout the night- plus not sure but think i slept with my mouth open too. My nose was stuffed this morning. I am feeling much better this morning so I hope the cold is taking its ugly self elsewhere this morning :)
> I am really starting to feel negative about this scan coming up :( Need some PMA.

Sending you some PMA hun! I agree with Laura, I would stop temping it's too easy for you to stress over the temps if you do it. If you're ill your body temp will be trying to regulate itself so it will be up a down xx


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Laura!! 

How is everyone else today? 

2dpo for me, not convinced I'll get my bfp but hey ho! I know it's a little early to think like that I just don't believe it will happen for a while yet! xx


----------



## laura6914

Hi ness, im not great today. Not feeling very motivated today at all. I have so much work to do before i break up for 10 days and just cant seem to find the motivation from anywhere. 

Your right, 2DPO is too early to count yourself out. It may be a self defence mechinism though to save dissapointment but try to keep up the PMA hunny, you never know. 

xxx


----------



## Helly

Morning ladies, I still look like a horror show :( No work for me this week :)

Ive had brown spotting when i wipe since yesterday afternoon. Strange as the past two cycles ive not bled until 11am on the Monday CD29 (so today). So i guess i will know soon enough.

Hope you're all OK, Min, this pregnancy will be great for you, please try not to worry too much x


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Laura- I didnt think about the fact it is nearly back to the levels I had post Cold! LMAO- I did however poas again- you know once and addict always an addict- Line came up within seconds and much much darker than the control:)

I'm temping out of habit really- I guess I still dont believe. Placenta starts taking over around ten weeks so a few more to go.

Scan on thursday is in the morning- I should be done around 11- so less than three days to go for me!

Ness and Helly- :hugs: thanks ladies!
What will be will be I know.

Helly- I hope :witch: stays away! If you dont spot normally i wonder if that could be a good sign Fxd


----------



## laura6914

thats fab news hunny. Im the same i do POAS every now and again just to beleive it. lol. So your not alone. 10 weeks? Really? That late? I never knew that. Learn something new everyday. 
Im sure ll is fine chick. At least your scan is in the morning so your not left waiting til the afternoon. Mine is a week tomorrow and time is going sooooooo slow! 

xx


----------



## Helly

And now its red, bang on time. Ah well a new cycle and time to see the Dr's. No 2010 baby, no conceiving before OH gets to 36, his birthday is a little over a week away but at least we are having a weekend away in Prague next O weekend. I'll stop sulking soon, promise lol.


----------



## Minimin

:hugs: helly! Stupid darn :witch: Prague sounds fantastic. I have always wanted to go and never been! How long are you going for?:flower:

Laura- where are you off to for ten days!Somewhere nice I hope. POAS- will be part of the trimester territory I think :) Next week- oooh I hope times flies! Being bored/slow work doesnt help. I can keep you company though :hugs: I think it is ten weeks hun- but I better go check that. With all the things I read I dont know for sure :shrug:

Ness- way too early- but I know exactly what you mean about feeling down about it-I did the same last month and was so convinced. Weird that you dont think this is the time? is there a reason why you think that?:hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

aww helly :hugs: so sorry sweetie xxx 

Min, I have a good feeling for you babe and don't think you have anything to worry about, the fact everything feels normal is a great sign I feel :thumbup:

Laura thanks honey, yeah just a defence mechanism I think. I just feel a bit numb now on cycle 3 but I think that will probably happen to everyone as you realise it's not happened the first cycle and reality sinks in that this could take a while! I'm sorry for complaining - I know you went so long without your bfp xx


----------



## Helly

Thanks Min, just Friday to Sunday but it means we dont have the hassle of trying to sneak BD in around our 3 year old and the usual stream of visitors coming in and out of our house!


----------



## Nessicle

I don't know Min, like I said to Laura, just reality sinking in that it could take a lot longer than I expected it to. I think I was a bit naive really when I first started ttc in December. 

Think it's just cos ov is over with now and it's outta my hands. Don't know if I've done enough :cry: xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hi ladies how are u all? eint been on for a bit, having a nightmare with the workmen doing my kitchen!

so ross eint working away now, but he dont want to PLAN baby making...if ti happens it happens he dont want none of the opk.s etc...and my sticks for my clearblue monitor eint arrived yet so i cant use it anyway grrr :growlmad:

so if it happens it happens :shrug: we only :sex: cd 5 and 9...im on cd10 now due to ovulate end of march/1st april so we shall see but im ok about it, i dont wanna stress about it :thumbup: going down the caravan friday till monday nice little break for us...:flower:

i eint catched up so have i missed any :bfp: ?


----------



## Minimin

Helly-it is so refreshing to get away! Like you said BD without interference will be in iteslf one less stress :)

Ness- I know exactly how you feel. Once OV is over it is like your feeling helpless and there is not much else you can do but wait.. Still I have lots of hope for you. 3 months ttc is still early (though frustratiing) and I think you are doing tons to help your conception. Keep your chin up hun! Only a few more days and you will be able to :test:


----------



## laura6914

Sorry for the delay, 

Min, just taking time off work to re coup and OH is on leave from the army to so i needed to take time off so i can see him else i would have been working nights and had no time together. We are off to visit my family in West Brom and then onto cheshire to see the OHs family for a few days. Plus have loads of baby stuff i need to get out of my house so im storing everything at my nans. :haha:

Ness, chin up chick. I know how you feel though. No matter how long you have been trying wether its 3 moths or 3 years when you want something so badly its hard. 

Hey Cat, how you doing chick? How long are the work men going to be lingering for?


----------



## Nessicle

thank you girls I know you're right - just post ovulation blues I think! I ate a full easter egg to myself last night to make me feel better :D

Cat I would use the CBFM behind my OH's back :haha: 

Min thanks babe - although sorry to say I won't be testing unless AF is late this time, I'm too scared after the faint +hpt's last cycle. I don't want to see that again :flower:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hey Laura :flower: I was having a good day untill the post man just deliverd a hipp baby club pack full of baby rice, cereal, baby spoons and weaning a 6 month old :( never mind eh!

My cbfm sticks have arrived today but i was suppose to start using them on cd 6 but im on cd10 now...hope i can use one in the morning! cus i just tried but it told me to take it out...but it might be because im out my time.

workmen finish today, havin gmy floor done today it looks verrrrry nice :winkwink:

had a night out saturday with 2 friends, andthe 2 friends ended up having a bust up :wacko: so it kinda ruined it, silly arses :lol:


----------



## Nessicle

aww honey so sorry the postman delivered that :hugs: 

xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Nesss thats what im going to do :spermy:

:lol:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Thanks ness, kinda nocks u for 6 yano...but yeh im gonna use my cbfm but shhhhh it's a secret!

:shhh:


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: good girl! I would be doing the same he he! My OH doesnt know about my opk's - not that he'd have a problem he'd just not understand! 

I bet it does knock you for six - I always look at your memorial to Kaden on your signature cos he's such a gorgeous baby, what a bobby dazler of an Angel he will be up there! xx


----------



## Helly

Good luck with your CBFM Cat, sorry about your knock today, hows Kian doing now? Hope he's much better x


----------



## Mommy2Kian

When i first started i had opk's vitamins, timing sex and ross just got annoyed saying it will happen when it happens and i guess it's true, it was like a chore instead of making love if u get me, but he took advantage of my drunken state early hours of sunday :lol: naughty!

Thankyou ness, he was a beautiful little boy, i remember when i first saw him i thought id go into shock and cry but i couldnt help but smile at him, i made this gorgeous little boy, so perfect on the outside :) his feet was the cutest feet i have ever seen, it's hard, but its getting easier :flower:

Helly, kian is still poorly with constipation, we went back to the docs friday night because hes going 6 days without pooing because hes so scared, the doc wont refer him to a specialist just yet, he give me more sachet stuff and cream...the aim is to make his pooh soft so the cuts inside will heal...im waiting for the phonecall from school to come and get him because hes in agony. it's just so frustrating because i cant do anything to help him!

Hope ur all ok hunnies...am we gonna get some bfp's in the next few weeks? :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

yeah I agree sex is such a timed chore around ovulation! Although we've done the SMEP this cycle and I've been sooo much more relaxed! Especially with not temping! 

I agree Kaden had such adorable feet! You seem so strong Cat I'd be in a hospital if it were me! 

Poor Kian, I can't imagine how painful it is for him! Not to mention how ill not going to the toilet makes you feel! Poor little fella!! 

Hoping I can bring a bfp on home next week! :thumbup:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Is the sperm meet egg plan doing it every other day? i bet u get ur bfp this time ness! a xmas baby :happydance: id love a xmas baby


----------



## Nessicle

yes honey - you're supposed to bd on CD8, 10, 12, 14, 15, 16 (based on a 28 day cycle) - so bd every other day then 3 consecutive days from the day of your +opk, miss one day then an extra shot for good luck. 

Me and Mark had a row on CD8 so we couldnt lol but we started on CD9, then 11, 13, 14, 15. Today is cycle day 17 but I defo ov'd on CD15 so reckon by tonight it's too late anyway so won't make a difference. 

I'm hoping that sex on the 3 days during ov was enough! If so, I'd be due 21 December lol x


----------



## Helly

Ness, it sounds really promising for you!

Cat - my cousin is going through the same and her son is 5, he's been like that since he was 18 months. It all came to a head a few weeks ago when he ended up in an ambulance as his pain was so bad my cousin called one. He has his own incontinence nurse, he's under a specialist and he's on loads of drugs. If you feel scared for Kaden's pain get him to A&E. No child should suffer like that, my cousin said alot of his problem was psychological, he was so scared to poo. The longer those fears go on for the more ingrained the fear becomes. If you feel your Dr is wrong not to refer him then go over his head xx


----------



## Minimin

Cat :hugs: i'm sorry the postman delivered that to you.Hope you are ok.
Have you already switeched on your CBFM? If you have already and set a time frame then it may not take your stick from today as it is out of the range. Try again tomorrow if that is the case and it should be fine.
I told DH most things as I thought he would be interested in it but I was sorely mistaken. I wouldnt tell him again as he wasnt interested much and I think it did put pressure on him. Like they get pressure LOL
Sorry Kian is still not doing well. The poor lamb.


----------



## tryforbaby2

Good Morning/Afternoon Ladies! 

I am back from my weekend trip home. Busy weekend and let's just say I am glad to be back home now! 

Well I did want to do the SMEP this cycle and start CD8, well we were too tired from driving and then visiting Grandma that we didn't BD. We started CD10, which should still be fine since I 'normally' have 32 day cycles...:shrug: And I still didn't buy opk's for this cycle!!! WTF, right?! I normally start them on CD10, and yu think I would have already bought them since I am unsure about my cycle this month since last month AF got me 2 days early!!! I am Slacking, people! :rofl: 

I am going to the store today to get my opk's along with the needed things for homemade chili. Bills to do today also, what fun! :)

M2K, sorry about what the postman delivered :flower: 

Helly, :hugs: Onward and Upward! 

Ness, ahhhhh Time to relax!!! NOT!!! TWW torture! Did you see they have a TWW topic right below TTC? I wonder, should all of our threads now be started in there during TWW???? And I know what you are feeling about feeling naive. I thought we were going to get pregnant as soon as he laid hands on me!!! And now 8 months later and I am frustrated and sad. BUT everyone is different. Just because it's 8 months so far for me doesn't mean you'll go 8 months!!! Fingers Crossed!!!


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Julie!! Nice to see you back! 

Oooh didnt know there was a TWW topic on here! will have to have a look! 

Yep the torture begins! You will be fine starting on CD10 I'm sure given your cycles are longer than mine, I started CD7 but dont' think that one will have counted so said CD9 really!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Helly im sorry for your cousin, it is so awful to watch your child screaming in agony trying to pooh....we are trying these sachets for a week and if they dont work im takin git further and am not going to take anymore cream or sachets, ill take him to birnmingham childrens hospital and demand they look at him! :flower:

min i set my monitor for 7am so i could take it 3 hours later or before,,,well i forgot about that because my sticks didnt arrive till today! im on cd 10 now..but i took it at 12:00 so it was out the time zone, hopefully tomorrow morning when i wake all should be well, i have lots of EWCM (sorry) and some pain so ovulation isnt far off i usually ovulate cd13...

thankyou tfb2 

xXx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Nessicle, I hope so since my cycles are a little bit longer than yours. I took myself off the stats for the SMEP though so I won't mess up the stats since it wasn't followed accurately! And since most of us tend to live our TTC lives in 2 week increments, I would say the torture is mostly constant!!! I do have to say that being more active at the gym and finding more things to do, takes my mind off TTC for a little while, during the day at least!!!

Minimin, how are you love? :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

yeah I'm trying to stay busy - got some market research group tomorrow that I'll get paid for and then swimming on Wednesday, works quiz on Thursday then we have easter bank holiday over here on Friday to Monday so extra long weekend off of work yay!


----------



## Helly

Cat, hope these sachets do the trick for him. I hate seeing little ones suffer, it turns my stomach. Hopefully a few days of soft poo is all he needs to heal everything then he can get back on track.


----------



## Minimin

TFB2- hello hello- Nice to see you back! The thread was so quiet this weekend and it was lonely :hugs: Chilling is a good thing! I was also away a few days last week at my Mum's and it was nice to not be thinking pregnancy things all the time.

M2K- I am sure tomorrow morning will be fine then hun! Roll on Ovulation! Hope Kian does feel better- otherwise the hozzie in Birmingham sounds a better option than another chance for the GP to fob you off.

Ness-I'll keep you company over the 2ww :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

thanks darl'! I'm feeling quite anxious now and only 2dpo ha ha x


----------



## Minimin

only 12 more before testing! It will fly by- especially as we have long weekend ahead. Are you doing anything fun for that?

I have my lovely niece and nephew over on Friday- My SIL (nice one) has a her birthday dinner in town on Sat- and I am sure Sun and Monday to chill and garden a bit.


----------



## Nessicle

oooh sounds like you have a lovely weekend ahead chick!

Erm....nothing crazy really, got a driving lesson on friday at 2.30pm, going for a meal to Bibi's on Saturday (wanted to treat Mark as I'm getting some extra pocket money tomorrow for doing a market research focus group, he's been really good during ov bless him) then not much else. Apparently it's going to snow up here :cry: I hate snow lol!! xx


----------



## Minimin

SNOW? What? Crazy weather. It has turned cold down south too. bloody weather- I wont be able to take my seedlings out for a few more weeks then.Love Bibi's..yum! Nice treat for Mark :)
Driving lesson again, you are doing well and chipping away at them- soon you wont have to and will be whizzing around on your own lol. For some reason i have a mental image of you and a wee one - blonde boy- in a red car (fiesta? Polo?) and whizzing around Leeds in a blur of blonde and red :)


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: ha ha Min - OMG I drive a maroon coloured new style Fiesta!! I think any baby of mine and Mark's will defo have blonde hair, he was so fair as a baby and my hair was white lol


----------



## Minimin

Wow Mystic min huh!! Gorgeous babba thou :)


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha Mystic Min love it! 

yeah but all my sisters were blonde, I was blonde, Mark was blonde lol - it would be awesome to have a bubba with dark hair and blue eyes but obviously any bubba we have will be perfect and I will think it is gorgeous!! 

I'm only 2dpo and my back is killing me - gonna be a loooonnnggg 2ww lol x


----------



## Minimin

Aww I am sure your babba will be adorable- I will send some of my dark hair vibes to you if you send some blue eyes to me :)
Lower back ache is good sign. I have had that loads this pregnancy! If I stand for too long I notice it tons!

Are you off to the 'laws for roast tonight?

I have decided to eat lots of home cooked fresh foods so making a lentil and bottle gourd daal with some brown rice. I am a veggie and need to make up lots of protein into my diet :)

Monday down- two more days to go...... la la la la la


----------



## Nessicle

aww thanks Min! Gosh hoping so much this is it! Haven't had much cramping tonight anyway, only a little - it feels almost like that hollowing out sensation you get when AF is here, it's hard to describe!

Got a bad headache but think that's ov related!


----------



## Minimin

must be something in the air with Headaches- I started getting a mild one around 6pm and it has been lingering since. DH made it worse as he is being a pain- so left him to it and retired to bed.

How was dinner?


----------



## maaybe2010

How soon does everyone put a softcup in after DTD :shy:
I put mine in straight away :shrug:

I also had leakage . . .
mainly when I was laughing though :haha:

We did use conceive plus so the majority of 'the leak' could have been that. . . 
but some was definatley :spermy: becuase I sniffed it :blush:

Does anyone else get a bit of leakage. . . . :shy:

xx


----------



## IceFire

Hello my BnB friends!! Hope you all had a great day! :flower:

Hang in there Ness! Get busy with something and the 2 ww will fly by! I don't know about you, but by the end of the 2ww, I am ready for whatever happens...at least if AF comes the wait is over....but hold on! I think you have a great chance this month because you've been so relaxed and you didn't BD as much this time! Try to stay relaxed...it makes it easier for the little bubs to implant tightly!!! :happydance::happydance:

Min only two more days to go till you get to see the LO again!! I am sure everything is going to be fine. And I agree with Laura...I would stop temping. Its just something else for you to be worried about. Hang in there...I hope your sinuses are feeling better. 

Helly sorry AF got you hon :cry: Man the :witch: combined with the chicken pox is really crummy. You are definitely entitled to some moping and feeling badly dear. I am here for you....:hugs:

maaybe2010 I usually put mine in right after BDing as well. I sometimes have a small amount of leakage also, usually depending on how active I am after BDing. I am using preseed so I think that contributes to the leakage also. 

Good luck, :hugs:, and :dust: to you all!


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you Allie! Very true about the 2ww like you said even if AF comes you can at least relax and know what you have to do ready for the next cycle but obviously a big fat positive would be lovely....we shall see! I feel completely normal today, except sensitive sore nipples which is an ov symptom for me! 

Only 10 days to go and I will know! 

Hope you're ok? Gearing up to ov?? 

Maaybe2010 - yep I get leakage too, every month before this I've put one in straight away after :sex: but this time round I decided to lay with legs in the air for 20 mins then pop it in to see if doing it that way will make a difference. I still get a bit of leakage too, but I use conceive+ also and that is quite "wet", plus your vag walls will produce fluid when you get excited so that will contribute to it :thumbup: xx


----------



## Nessicle

Min how you feeling today babe?! You get to see beanie tomorrow yay!!! x


----------



## Minimin

Morning ladies!
Maybe2010- I also got leakage but used to cup to kinda scoop everything leaking back in. Hope that makes sense. I also used Preseed like allie :)

Ness- still bunged up today- slept a bit better but no real preggo symptoms anymore- Will find out on Thursday hun- two more sleeps to go! :wohoo:
It's like the end of the TWW- you just want to KNOW!!!!

How are you doing Ness? Roll on ten days I say!


----------



## Nessicle

Just calculated it's actually 9 days as I have a 13 day LP :wohoo: I feel nothing, absolutely normal, I'm 99.9% convinced I won't be pregnant this cycle....oh well! 

aww bless I think your body has just settled in to the pregnancy really well, if you look in first tri there are loads of posts about them not feeling pregnant, I think it's pretty normal :hugs:

Feeling slightly bunged up myself, just tired more than anything. Can't believe I'm only 3dpo, this month seems to have dragged on forever!!


----------



## Minimin

Ness- thats what I am hoping- that my body has decided to pull its finger out and start cooperating!LMAO

Tell me about this month! I hope the easter weekend whizz' past!

Am starving already- had some cereal for brekkie and that normally suffices. I cant make up my mind as to what I want. Been in the kitchen and the fridge about 3 times and came back with a cuppa soup :shrug:


----------



## maaybe2010

Well gald to know I'm not the only one :)

xx


----------



## Nessicle

I say chocolate and lots of it Min!! 

maaybe2010 no you're defo not the only one hun! :flower:


----------



## maaybe2010

haha good :)

I see it's still going down in the women and porn thread !

xx


----------



## Nessicle

lol yeah ha ha I had to post once to reply though she was talking about abusive relationships all of a sudden when it wasnt even about that! 

xx


----------



## Minimin

Ohh whats going down girls?


----------



## Nessicle

Oh just another thread called "Porn and Women" a girl started it in the general lounge and it's about the way women "control" their OH's by telling them they are not allowed to have porn etc. 

My reasoning was that there are usually reason behind why some women have a big problem with porn.....obviously I don't agree with the woman who started it, think it got stirred up a bit lol 

x


----------



## Minimin

Oh dear! I may root around for it later. But like you said I think anyone with big opinions on their partner watching porn tend to have alot of other issues. The control of their partner and porn watching is probably just the icing on the cake! The way I see it .. as long as they are consenting adults and the viewer is also an adult then that's their choice.

Still have this stinking thumping headache :( Looks like we are going to have a down pour of rain in a minute- where has our spring gone?


----------



## Nessicle

rubbish isn't it?! It's supposed to snow up here ugh!!


----------



## Minimin

no way SNOW! I am so moody atm and this bloody weather is not helping! Want some sunshine!


----------



## laura6914

Hey girls, 

Min do you have your scan today or is it tomorrow? Im thinking of you either way. Keep me updated hun. Hope your ok and your headaches are easing up day. 

hey Ness, Belle, M2K, Icefire, and everyone else i have not named. :wave:
hope your all well.


----------



## Minimin

Hey Laura!
Scan is tomorrow! Eeek- had some brown discharge this morning when I wiped. Too scared to wipe again- did check inside but there wasnt anything immediate. I hate this too and fro-ing-why cant it just be a nice straight road?

How are you doing Laura?

Ness- how are you chickka? Did you get snow in Leeds?


----------



## Nessicle

morning doll - sent you a text didnt know if your scan was today or tomorrow! Bet you're looking forward to seeing bubba's lil' heartbeat! So excited for you! 

Brown is old hun I wouldn't worry too much, could just be your cervix is a bit irritated as I read it can be very sensitive during pregnancy! 

AF is due for me in 8 days....she's coming girls I know it! If she does, I'm getting a CBFM for next cycle!


----------



## Nessicle

didnt get snow yet as it's not due til the weekend (lovely for bank holiday!!) but it was hailstoning yesterday and it's been hammering it down with rain since Monday!


----------



## Minimin

Urgh! What is with this weather! 
I hope you are right with this blood stuff! I am not too hopeful :(
Just picked up your text babe- sorry missed it for some reason! useless phone!
8days is too early hun! I am going to send you lots of baby dust vibes!

oh and scan is tomorrow- should be there for 9am-


----------



## Nessicle

thank you sweetie I know it's far too early to be counting myself out, it's just a feeling and I'm usually right with my intuitions :cry:

hey ho! Sorry to bring everyone down today lol just what everyone needs right now :haha:

you have to text or email me once you've had the scan, I have everything crossed for you babe xxx


----------



## laura6914

oh Min i know its worrying but brown is nothing to worry about.THere are hundreds of threads in the first tri with woman having spotting and there little ones are fine. Im sure yours will be to. What time is your scan hun? Ill be on here waiting for you to post and say everything is fine. 

Ness, where has all the PMA gone??? Its not over until she is here. We all know that. :hugs: hang in there chick 

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Lol sorry Laura I know you're right, trying to get my PMA back just don't want to get my hopes up! 

Hope you're ok hun?xxx


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Laura- I may pop over for some reassurance- cramps and dull dragging feeling atm as well so it is worrying.

I am in at 9 tomorrow so will post as soon as I know something from my iPhone. Had some more vivid dreams last night- had a scan and saw HB but there was also a smaller one there too- so twins- NOW I know that is not going to come true. I think that was in my head from some research I was doing on what to expect to see at 7 weeks. LOL
thanks ladies for keeping me sane- well somewhat sane!


----------



## laura6914

Im ok ness hun. have been having some pretty painful cramps the past few days but this would have been th time AF would have been due s think that has something to do with it. Im praying this is your month chick i really am.

Min, i have cramped every single day throught the whole pregnancy so far and i cant see it going to be honest. I think its just things stretching. And that dragging feeling, yep have had that all the time to. Everything your experiancing sounds totally normal hunny. You baby grows so much in the first 12 weeks and your body goes though some dramatic changes. I know this dont stop you worrying, its hasnt stopped me either but dont feel like your alone. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

you defo have to get on here and tell us straightaway as we will all be thinking about you! Lol twins lmao!! that would be a surprise he he!! 

that's quite freaky isn't it Laura that you can have cramps around when AF is due - I've heard of that happening quite a lot! Funny what your body does! 

Aww thanks Laura - just praying the next week goes really fast! xxx


----------



## Nessicle

P.S. I've just taken over the Softcups Official Testing thread!


----------



## laura6914

it is strange how bodies wirk, weird and wonderful things. 

It will fly by hun. may be as you are feeling negative this month where by you ave felt positive other months the out come may be different. 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

yeah maybe Laura! Lots of ladies have said the month they got their bfp they were convinced AF was gonna come on time! See you've given me my PMA back :hugs: he he xxx


----------



## laura6914

I was one of those woman hun, No sign of a BFP what so ever. The only reason i tested is so i could see if i could start getting my second round of clomid ready. And there it was. 
Hold onto that PMA chick, xxx


----------



## Nessicle

laura6914 said:


> I was one of those woman hun, No sign of a BFP what so ever. The only reason i tested is so i could see if i could start getting my second round of clomid ready. And there it was.
> Hold onto that PMA chick, xxx

oooh really??! :happydance:

Well that makes me feel better - I know Min said the same she felt completely like AF was on her way too! 

Got some cramping today really mild but just enough to notice, and have backache quite low down. Probs just post-ov cramps as I'm only 4dpo (max 5dpo) xxx


----------



## Minimin

Laura :hugs: Reassuring to know these cramps etc are normal! As you said it still is worrying but I will know for sure tomorrow. More brown tissue like piece when I went to pee a moment ago- small but there!- eek! Still could all be normal [-o&lt;

Ness- I definitely felt I was out before dpo had really set in. I thought we had not done enough at all. I tested with IC as I thought it would be a real waste of £ to use anything else. Till this day I still have not opened the digi ones!

Now listen- If I have to have lots of PMA and think positive then we can do this together Ness! PMA pact!

Congrats on taking over the thread too Ness! Ttc4b3 took over and got her :bfp:!!


----------



## Minimin

Oh and I have heard and read alot about spotting around the time AF is due too. I am going into 7th week so maybe why I am getting them too Laura! :)


----------



## Nessicle

Minimin said:


> Laura :hugs: Reassuring to know these cramps etc are normal! As you said it still is worrying but I will know for sure tomorrow. More brown tissue like piece when I went to pee a moment ago- small but there!- eek! Still could all be normal [-o&lt;
> 
> Ness- I definitely felt I was out before dpo had really set in. I thought we had not done enough at all. I tested with IC as I thought it would be a real waste of £ to use anything else. Till this day I still have not opened the digi ones!
> 
> Now listen- If I have to have lots of PMA and think positive then we can do this together Ness! PMA pact!
> 
> Congrats on taking over the thread too Ness! Ttc4b3 took over and got her :bfp:!!

Ooh yeah she did didnt she?! Maybe that's a sign that my bfp is coming next week :happydance: 

I have a digi that I'll only use if I get a bfp on a superdrug or FRER and AF is late! It's my present to myself for if I miss AF :haha:

I feel like we've not done enough either, cos we were super relaxed this cycle, I also think cos we didnt :sex: after CD15 and the eggy popped that day that I've missed it! 

try not to worry about the brown discharge sweetie i know that's easy for me to say though xxx


----------



## laura6914

Ness, at 3dpo-5dpo iu had thrush, and cramps hence why i thought AF was on her way. :thumbup: Hope as the new thread holder it vrings you the same luck. 

Min, i could very well be that chick. Timing sounds right. Have you checked your Cervix to see if its closed? Im not sure if your supposed to in pregnancy but may be worth a look. 

xxx


----------



## Minimin

ooooohhh I have never checked my cervix before and tbh a little afraid to put anything in there! I never added CP to my plethora of TTC tools!

Ness- Nice present to yourself :) Hope we are cracking it open in about 10 days time.. make sure the :witch: is well and truly late!!!


----------



## laura6914

may be worth looking hunny, just to see if its closed. Im sure all is fine, i am getting good vibes. xxx


----------



## Nessicle

laura6914 said:


> Ness, at 3dpo-5dpo iu had thrush, and cramps hence why i thought AF was on her way. :thumbup: Hope as the new thread holder it vrings you the same luck.
> 
> Min, i could very well be that chick. Timing sounds right. Have you checked your Cervix to see if its closed? Im not sure if your supposed to in pregnancy but may be worth a look.
> 
> xxx

Ooh really? I keep getting like an itchy twinge if you know what I mean? Like thrush is threatening to start!


----------



## Nessicle

Loving your new profile pic Laura such a cute couple! Phillip is a little fittie :flower: switserwoo!xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Minimin said:


> ooooohhh I have never checked my cervix before and tbh a little afraid to put anything in there! I never added CP to my plethora of TTC tools!
> 
> Ness- Nice present to yourself :) Hope we are cracking it open in about 10 days time.. make sure the :witch: is well and truly late!!!

Just worked out it's 8 days babe! even better!! :happydance:


----------



## Helly

Hello ladies!

Hope that bfp is 8 days away Ness, can I take over the testing thread then? :D

Laura - 12 weeks and 1 day, hooray!

Min, quicker tomorrow comes the better for you, im sure everything will be fine x

Im having the full on give up on TTC brain fart :(


----------



## Minimin

Laura- I second what Ness just said about your profile pic...both of you looking good!

Helly- how are you doll! Why the brain fart? a new cycle- a new chance to catch the eggy! Besides we will need you to take over from Ness after she takes over the testing thread- and then we will need some one to take over you-- any takers?

Ness- roll on 8 days!!!I do believe the relaxed approach will have helped :)


----------



## Helly

Dont know Min, I guess knowing there will be no 2010 baby has done my head in, James is 4 in June and I feel like the gap between him and a sibling is getting too big, my OH is 36 next week and I guess I had my head around him being 35 when we conceived but Im struggling to get my head round him being 36. I'm dreading my next brain fart in 3 months time when I realise we wont have had a baby before he turns 37. I'm 28 by the way.


----------



## Minimin

I can see where you are coming from.. but dont worry too much about siblings.. My sister and I are 13 years apart! My brother and I are 3 years apart. So my sister.. who was planned... was fun! We used to help raise her and now I tell her she WILL be helping me raise my lil ones as I wiped her A£$! Lol. My sis and I are very close and there is nothing I wouldnt tell her or do for her.

You are still very young and so is your OH- I am nearly 37 (eek) and DH going to be 38 this year. It doesnt matter how old we are- it is whether we will be good parents, be kind, caring and protective. And that I have no doubt that we will be. You already are.

I understand wanting a 2010 baby- there is nothing wrong with 2011- For me it is just time- I wanted 2010 so that I didnt have to wait much longer. 2011 just seems farther away- I understand but try not to think of it in dates. Also- and I know my Maths is crap- but you still have a chance for a 2010 right?

Stay strong chicka! If you give up then there is no way- having hope means there is still a way it can happen.

I need to be reminded of this when I have my brain farts too ladies :)


----------



## Helly

Thanks Min, I know you are right, and yeah I think id be 39 weeks at new year if I conceive this month but I guess I feel like my brain fart thats coming in three months is a dead cert and not a maybe. Its silly but i feel like its going to go all the way to IVF and years of waiting, we couldnt have done anymore or timed things any better for at least the past 3 months, probably the last 6 months and nothing. I guess I feel that deep down something is wrong, with one or both of us. Oh someone kick me up the arse and tell me to shut up!


----------



## Nessicle

Helly said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Hope that bfp is 8 days away Ness, *can I take over the testing thread then? *
> 
> Laura - 12 weeks and 1 day, hooray!
> 
> Min, quicker tomorrow comes the better for you, im sure everything will be fine x
> 
> Im having the full on give up on TTC brain fart :(

he he the job is yours if I get my bfp :haha: would've been a right short job wouldnt it ha ha?!


----------



## Nessicle

Aww Helly! So sorry you're feeling fed up :( I know 2011 seems ages away but it's only cos we're just leaving March in 2010 that it feels so long away if you catch my drift lol 

I'm hoping the relaxed approach has helped this cycle, I'm starting to feel a bit anxious think it's cos I have ages to wait til 8 April ha ha x


----------



## Helly

Thanks Ness, 8 April will be here in no time, bank holiday weekends always go too fast!


----------



## Minimin

Helly dont think that hard- 6 months is still short time- have you per chance had a chat with your GP? perhaps get some simple tests going? How are your cycles?


----------



## Nessicle

Ok I commented on this thread a couple of days ago and it's getting pathetic...

https://www.babyandbump.com/general-chatter/300948-porn-women.html

let me know what you think, am I crazy to think that me trying to stick up for women who don't allow their husbands to watch porn is a good thing??


----------



## bbdreams

Nessicle said:


> Ok I commented on this thread a couple of days ago and it's getting pathetic...
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/general-chatter/300948-porn-women.html
> 
> let me know what you think, am I crazy to think that me trying to stick up for women who don't allow their husbands to watch porn is a good thing??

Ness, I don't think your crazy at all! DH doesn't want to watch porn and if he did I wouldn't want him to! Porn can become an unhealthy addiction I think. I think that if we satisfy our men ourselves they won't have to watch porn! But that is just my opinion...everyone is entitled to their own.


----------



## maaybe2010

Ness I think you held your own bab O:)
And I agreed with everything you said.

xx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Softcups - take two! I'm amazed at how easy they go in. Just wish they'd attach a string or something to make it easier to get it out! I mean, why couldn't they do that? :dohh: Going to try to get it out before I go to bed tonight. Don't want to be struggling in the morning and make myself late for work. So we :sex: right after hubby got home tonight. :)


----------



## maaybe2010

SquirrelGirl said:


> Softcups - take two! I'm amazed at how easy they go in. Just wish they'd attach a string or something to make it easier to get it out! I mean, why couldn't they do that? :dohh: Going to try to get it out before I go to bed tonight. Don't want to be struggling in the morning and make myself late for work. So we :sex: right after hubby got home tonight. :)

I really have to 'poop squeeze' to get mine to budge that first little bit so I can get my finger round it :dohh: lol

xx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Oh, and Ness, I haven't read much of that thread, but it sounds like this other person is being very closed minded. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, so I don't see anything wrong with trying to point out an alternate point of view. 

Personally, I'd be confused as to why my hubby would want to watch porn, but so long as it doesn't interfere with our relationship, I certainly wouldn't throw down an ultimatum or anything. I'd talk to him about how it made me feel though! And then I'd offer to try to watch some 'soft-core' porn with him! Nothing too freaky though! :haha:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

maaybe2010 said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> Softcups - take two! I'm amazed at how easy they go in. Just wish they'd attach a string or something to make it easier to get it out! I mean, why couldn't they do that? :dohh: Going to try to get it out before I go to bed tonight. Don't want to be struggling in the morning and make myself late for work. So we :sex: right after hubby got home tonight. :)
> 
> I really have to 'poop squeeze' to get mine to budge that first little bit so I can get my finger round it :dohh: lol
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I wonder if I could fashion some sort of "enhancement" to the softcup that would make it easier for us newbies to remove it. Then mass-produce it and make millions of dollars selling it to all the ladies out there trying to conceive! :happydance:


----------



## IceFire

Helloooooo ladies!!

Sorry I have been MIA the last few days...busy at work and at home!

GOOD NEWS: +OPK this evening!!! Woohoo!:happydance: It was super dark and came up in like 15 seconds!! This is CD 14 for me, have BD'ed on CD 11 and 13 so far, I hope whatever we get in the next few days will be enough!!


----------



## IceFire

Sorry but my computer posted that last post before I was done with it!!

So here I go chasing eggy once again!!Wish me luck girls!

Ness...hang on to that PMA babe! Hopefully the Softcups Testing Thread will bring you an extra dose of good luck this month! Hopefully you won't have a need for a CBFM! 

Min..FX'd for your scan sweetie! Can't wait for your report tomorrow! I'm sure it will all be fine! 

Laura...glad to see you again dear!! I hope you keep on visiting us throughout your pregnancy! 

Helly...are you feeling better from your bout with chicken pox? Good luck for this cycle!

SquirrelGirl...good luck with your Softcups take 2! And you're right about the string :haha:

:rofl: I just looked back at this post and realized that I have punctuated almost every sentence with an exclamation point! I guess I am in a good mood tonight! 

Lots of Love and :dust: for all the Softcups girls!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I got it out!! It was easy too! I used the restroom, then it was right there. WHOO HOO, because if OH needed to help again, it would be the last time I'd get to use the softcups!


----------



## Minimin

well done Squirrel!!!! I know what you feel about getting DH to help. Mine is too squirmy!

Ice-fire- you go get that eggy girl!!!!!!

Thanks for the good wishes and thoughts ladies- off to the hozzie now so will post soon as i know something!

:hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

bbdreams said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Ok I commented on this thread a couple of days ago and it's getting pathetic...
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/general-chatter/300948-porn-women.html
> 
> let me know what you think, am I crazy to think that me trying to stick up for women who don't allow their husbands to watch porn is a good thing??
> 
> Ness, I don't think your crazy at all! DH doesn't want to watch porn and if he did I wouldn't want him to! Porn can become an unhealthy addiction I think. I think that if we satisfy our men ourselves they won't have to watch porn! But that is just my opinion...everyone is entitled to their own.Click to expand...

Thank you hun! I just felt women were being attached for not "letting" their OH's watch porn etc when I feel there are often reasons why they don't let them :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

maaybe2010 said:


> Ness I think you held your own bab O:)
> And I agreed with everything you said.
> 
> xx

aww thank you darling :flower: I agreed with everything you said too! xxx


----------



## Nessicle

SquirrelGirl said:


> Oh, and Ness, I haven't read much of that thread, but it sounds like this other person is being very closed minded. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, so I don't see anything wrong with trying to point out an alternate point of view.
> 
> Personally, I'd be confused as to why my hubby would want to watch porn, but so long as it doesn't interfere with our relationship, I certainly wouldn't throw down an ultimatum or anything. I'd talk to him about how it made me feel though! And then I'd offer to try to watch some 'soft-core' porn with him! Nothing too freaky though! :haha:

Thank you hun and that's a very good way to look at it! I have also suggested that to my OH about watching some soft porn together - I'd rather we do it together than him on his own but I wouldnt stop him. Only time I'd be upset is if it was taking over our sex life or inteferring with our ttc! xx


----------



## Nessicle

Yay Allie for the +opk! :happydance: get :sex: lady!! 

Min babe I know everything is going to be good, thinking of you xxx

SquirrelGirl - :wohoo: lol you do get used to them I struggled the first time I'd ever used them because I was scared to get my fingers so far in ha ha you'll become a pro in no time!! 

How is everyone else today? 

Hoping the Softcups testing thread will bring me good luck too! 5dpo now and trying to keep on to the PMA, had a few weird tingly sensations down near my right ovary (where I ov'd from this cycle) whilst on the bus, I've never felt that before, I really need to poop but struggling to go! Feel full of cold again - this always seems to happen around ovulation though so not reading too much in to it!


----------



## Minimin

Hey girls, 
Unfortunately I have bad news- My sac is empty- they think it is a blighted ovum and I have to go back in a week 9th Friday- it is too small to operate and hopefully in a week it will be bigger and we can make the decision. I want it over with so probably opt for a D & C. Could wait it out and miscarry naturally but that could take weeks and I want it over and done with.

Third pregnancy in 8 months.. there are no words to tell you how I am feeling right now..


----------



## Nessicle

Min I can't imagine how you are feeling right now :hugs: 

I'm sure there is nothing any of us can say that will make you feel remotely better, just know we are here for you xxxx

I'm so sorry and I don't blame you for not wanting to wait it out. I would do the same as what you want to do xxxxxx


----------



## laura6914

oh shit min, im so so so sorry hunny :hugs: I cant begin to imagine how you are feelign right now. I wish i knew what to say to try and help. All i can say is im here if you need me. 

xxx


----------



## Helly

Oh Min, I am so so sorry honey. Do whatever you feel you need to to keep your inner strength, we're all here x

Thanks Allie, Im ok, just one big scab but getting better x


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Laura and Helly :hugs:


----------



## IceFire

:cry: oh Min.......I am so sorry honey. I don't know what to say...there are just no words. I teared up when I read your post. You are such a strong, wonderful woman. All I can say is that I am here for you. I wish i could say I knew how you felt but the best I can do is offer my hand to hold and my shoulder to cry on..... :hugs:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hey ladies how are we all doin?:hugs:

im on cd 13 now, i used my first cbfm stick cd11 and it was low fertility, then i used it the next morning and it was peak! it jumped from 1 bar to 3! anyway we dtd cd5/9/11/12 and thats it for now, we shall see whay happens...testing around 12th april, i think i ovulated yesterday or today, ive had really sharp ovulation pains over the past 2 days, so crampy!

heres hoping for a xmas bubz :thumbup:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Min i just read, im so sorry :cry: xXx


----------



## jojo-m

I usually just lurk around here, only posted once or twice but wanted to say min I'm so sorry that you had to go thru this again, its too cruel for words. big hugs xxxx


----------



## Kita

:hugs: Min! Sorry to hear that!!! YOu are definitely a very strong woman!


----------



## Nessicle

Cat - all sounding fab with the CBFM :flower: 

was thinking today that I'd not seen you! Hope you're well! xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hey ness how is the 2 weeks wait going? its the 1st week that goes slow isnt it, the 2nd week is for testing, that goes quite quick :flower:

im not sure why the cbfm went from low fertility one morning then the next morning peak fertility...it missed out the middle bar high fertility...good job ross was at the ready :rofl:

im not sure if i have done enough but i dont wanna push my luck with ross because we suposed to be doing it when we want too not when we "should" if u get me...i no the cd 5 one doesnt count...nor probably the cd 9..but the cd11 and 12 is the main ones, hope it's worked!


----------



## Nessicle

Lol at Ross being ready :haha: well I'm really hoping for you hun! 

I'm in the 1ww now anyway as AF is due next Thursday! aargh!

Had some lotiony CM usually I'm dry from around ov to AF, had some mild cramps here and there, also had a bit of an ache in my pubic bone to the right hand side (where I ov'd from this cycle). Had some tingly sensations in my uterus/right ovary this morning too, which I've never experienced before! 

I feel like I wanna eat constantly too even though I'm full! Probs just me being greedy though! 

I don't know if I'm 5 or 6 dpo - got my +opk on Cd14 and if I was go to by that (the way doctors tell you to calculate your cycle and ov etc) I would be 6dpo....

confused.com!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

1 week wait "high five" :happydance: not long now ness i bet ur little bubz is making himself/herself all cosy for the next 9 months :winkwink:

im confused...i dont no if i have ovulated or if im 1 dpo or what :shrug: yesterday morning and this morning the cbfm stick said i was peak fertility :shrug: if i take one tomo and it still says peak, does that mean i still havnt ovulated? anyone with a cbfm feel free to pipe up and let me no :thumbup: :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

FX Cat I'm getting quite excited now! Although I did go swimming last night - my groin aches but that wouldnt cause an aching pelvic bone would it...??

I think the CBFM will pick up your LH more than regular opk's as it's in your system for a few days although Min would know better. 

I think you should bd on all the days you get a smiley face xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hmmmm, how to get ross in the mood for the 3rd day running.. let me think :-k


----------



## Nessicle

lol me and Mark hardly have sex now in the 2ww lol, I'm feeling quite frisky though so will have to pounce on him tonight!!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Can i be nosy and ask what cd's you :sex: on this month? do u think im in with a chance if i have had :sex: on both peak days of the cbfm? the pains have subsided, im pretty sure i ovulated sometime early today, we :sex: last night aboit 10:00. x


----------



## Nessicle

course Cat! i'd answer anything for you girls! :) 

well we bd'd on CD9, 11, 13, 14 and 15, that's all we did this cycle. Supposed to be following SMEP which tells you to bd on CD10, 12, 14, 15 and 16 then 17 (based on getting opk on CD14). 

I feel like i've not done enough, I got my +opk on CD14 so figured that CD13, 14 and 15 would cover my fertile period....starting to think it wasnt enough now :cry:

xx


----------



## Titi

Min-I'm so sorry hun.....I know words aren't enough. :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

hi Titi hope you're well hun? xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Minimin, Love

:hugs:

I am incredibly sorry


----------



## Minimin

Thank you ladies for you kind words- I dont want you guys to be sad too :(
Have a good weekend and please- be reassured- I WILL be coming here for support! There is noone else I want to turn to.
Keep positive and lots of love
minimin-:hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

aww lots of love to you also Min and don't forget text me if you need some added support xx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Hey minimin, just wanted to add my :hugs: to the list. I'm so sorry you're going through this.


----------



## Titi

It's okay to be sad for you Min!

Hi Ness-I'm doing good-I'm very quietly stalking everyone. I can make myself too upset coming on much now-so, just once in a while.


----------



## Minimin

Morning ladies- How are you all-
I have got my determination back or is that just that I like to](*,) ??? I have had a lil bit of brown when I wipe and some AF cramps so maybe this will pass naturally and I can get back on the ttc soon!

Are you guys doing anything fun? I have my lil neice and nephew over in about half an hour- I shall be hugging them extra tight today! They really are miracles :cry:


----------



## Nessicle

Hi girls!! 

Min I'm still so disappointed and upset for you I feel like crying! In fact I feel like crying at everything today - 6dpo and I have a feeling that deep down I know AF is coming on Thursday, I just know it girls :cry:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Morning ladies, min there eint nothing i can say to make u feel any better so im going to give u a big hug :hugs:

ness if u eint done enough than i dont stand a chance in hell :rofl:

i only :sex: cd 5.9.11.12 and out of them only 11 and 12 will count, i ovulated yesterday, took the cbfm stick this morning and its gone from 3 bars to 2 bars so yesterday it was, and all yesterday i had aching womb too...im now 1dpo and like u ness, i dont think i stand a chance...i should of :sex: last night but i fell to sleep at 9:00 
:dohh: went to read kian a story and i fell asleep with him :lol

so bang goes my xmas puddin :( unless by some chance the sperm stayed alive for a day, they say sperm can last 3 days but who knows:shrug: what more can i do, the wait is on but im not gonna bother symtom spotting to just be dissapointed again :nope:


----------



## Nessicle

lol Cat yeah but only cd14 and 15 will really count for me and we didn't bd after that!

we had :sex: earlier on and after I'd finished wiping away Mark's little soldiers :rofl: I noticed there was EWCM after I'd pee'd, do you think he's just knocked the remainder away from my cervix left over from ov?? I ov'd last Saturday so I know I'm defo not ov'ing....confused!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

You sure it was ewcm and not ur oh's? :hugs: ness u have a brilliant chance, trust me i bet u dont see the witch for 9 months, not with all the lotions an potions u use (soft cups, c/plus epo etc) :lol:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Right thats it girls c'mon lets throw away the negativity and repeat after me

i am pregnant! right this minute my baby is tucking him/herself into his/her little cosy bed implanting in my uterus, i AM pregnant! 

:thumbup: Thats the spirit :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

yeah pretty sure it was mine, OH's is lotiony and more runny, this was like globs of EWCM and it stretched between my fingers (so gross ttc ha ha)

Put a pant liner on as I usually do after sex and have some slightly green/yellow tinged CM now that's creamy, gosh I'm driving myself up the wall ha ha 

I stopped taking EPO cos I heard it can delay ov but used SMEP, softcups and conceive+ and had so much more CM this cycle....I'm getting kinda scared lol


----------



## Nessicle

Mommy2Kian said:


> Right thats it girls c'mon lets throw away the negativity and repeat after me
> 
> i am pregnant! right this minute my baby is tucking him/herself into his/her little cosy bed implanting in my uterus, i AM pregnant!
> 
> :thumbup: Thats the spirit :haha:

:haha: 

I AM pregnant :flower:

I just don't want to believe for a minute that I could be cos no doubt it will end in disappointment lol gosh Im a right bundle of laughs today aren't I :haha:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:lol: i no what u mean though, its only my 4th month and it gets so frustrating, i admire the ladies who have been trying for years, they are so strong! it took me 3 months with kaden and 4 with kian so im hoping as this is my 4th attempt it may be good news...but i had no softcups or pre-seed, just plain good old nookie :haha: we shall see though, ness u have less than a week to go, it will flyyyy by, just think... u might be over in 1st trimester this time next week :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

OMG don't get me excited he he!! I think the average is 3 months if you've been on bcp so I'm hoping this is it, in terms of symptoms I have none lols so maybe that's a good sign! 

It'd be funny if you caught on this cycle with none of the bells and whistles we've all used, it sounds daft but I'd be too scared not to use anything at all - like au naturale even though most people use nothing lol


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:lol: id be more surprised, considering it was a spare of the moment thing, we we surposed to be on a break :haha: only time will tell now roll on roll on!!! :flower::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Nessicle

i tell you cat I can't wait for this week to be over with lol

Got to go out with 2 couples tonight to the local pub, told them I'm on antiobiotics as they would expect me to get shit faced lol xx


----------



## Titi

oooh I like antibiotic excuse! Have to remember that one. : )


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:haha: that was my excuse over xmas, docs put me on anti bios cus of a water infection, what a waste of time that was, no drink over xmas, new year or my birthday, for naff all! :lol: hope u have a nice night, im bored shitless, ross is in the kitchen making us a breakfast bar :lol: kian is watching horrid henry (which i must admit it does make me giggle, he reminds me of kian :haha:) and im just being nosy around pregnancy sites and asking google if it is possible to get pregnant 1 day before ovulation :wacko:


----------



## IceFire

Good morning girls!

Hey now I don't want to hear any negativity. I read somewhere last night that negative thinking can actually block hormones needed to sustain pregnancy! So if you can't think about something nice, don't think about it at all :flower:

And I don't want to hear it about not BDing enough....if anyone didn't it was me. BD on cd 11, evening of cd 13, +OPK on evening of cd 14, and BD morning of cd 15. So cat and ness you both did better than I did. But I'm not going to stress about it. I was trying a more relaxed approach this month and am doing lots of things outside of ttc to help get my mind off of it.

Min dear I hope you are doing okay and that this nightmare is almost over for you. :cry: Sending :hugs: your way.

I hope the rest of you ladies are doing well! Love and :dust:!


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Allie! aww I'm sorry babe - positive thoughts now! Some of the girls have said that they got EWCM before they're bfp and some are still getting it so hoping it's a good sign!! 

having some achey tingly sensations quite low down almost near my pelvis, hoping it's eggy implanting or getting comfy! 

Just got in from my driving lesson so that kept me occupied and going out later! 

Yeah titi remember the antibiotics excuse he he- at least I can blame my coeliac too lol!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

I dont get it im having what feels like ovulation cramping again wtf :dohh: i thought i ov'd yesterday, can u get AFTER ov cramping? :shrug:


----------



## Nessicle

yes hun! I get cramping and twinges for about 3 days post ovulation!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Thanks ness, i just took my cbfm stick and its back to 1 bar, (low fertility) 2dpo this is gunna be a long wait! :dohh:

how is everyone today? :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

aww wel I'm still excited for you! One girl on the SMEP thread said she got her bfp and they only :sex: on one peak day! 

7dpo for me eek!! pretty sure I felt a tugging sensation in my uterus early this morning! other than that a few crampy twinges! 

ended up having a few glasses of white wine and soda last night as we were out with friends and although I said I was on antibiotics I couldnt not have a few! but I felt quite drunk after only two glasses!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Oh thanks ness we had :sex: one 1 peak day yay :happydance: :lol: that gives me some hope!

if it eint worked this time then im having a month break again., it did me good last time, besides... my aim was for a 2010 baby so if im out this month then theres really no rush to be pregnant :shrug:

hope the drunkeness is a good sign hun :flower:

are u gonna start testing early or wait untill your af is due? i have NO preg tests in the house and im not going to buy any (i say that now :haha:) tell a lie i have a cb digi what i brought in jan, but wont be using that untill i see 2 lines :winkwink:

today we have kians best buddy over for tea, they play lovely, and make me chuckle so much...ive been chasing them up and down the stairs with a water pistol and they been screaming with laughter, im such a cool mom :haha:

been to morrisons to get me a huge roast beef for sunday dinner tomorow mmmm hmmmm....but for now i have me a chicken balti cooking in my slow cooker for tonights tea, with naan bread mmmm...not sure what any of this has to do with TTC :wacko: 

:haha:

have a lovely easter ladies :hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## Nessicle

ooh sounds like a lovely afternoon did you have a nice time??

Well I have mega sore boobs tonight!! Had that tugging sensation just once early this morning, abdo feels tender low down, and had a nipping sensation behind my belly button, my pelvis aches too! 

OMG I'm getting so excited now!! 

only 5 days from today (4 days tomorrow) till AF is due, gonna test on Tuesday 11dpo!! 

eek!!xx


----------



## Minimin

Ohhh Ness- Sounds promising honey!!! I am quite excited for you chick!


----------



## Nessicle

thank you sweetheart!!! 

I had a few drinks last night so knowing my luck it's just after drinking bruising (you know where all your muscles ache!) but my boobs really kill up to my breast bone it feels too in the right place if you know what I mean?? 

how you feeling sweetie??!


----------



## Minimin

Dont be too sure it is just drinking!
Am ok- waiting for the storm- few more spots and tons of brown/streaked with red CM when i go to the bathroom. Just want it over and done with :( 
I have a bottle of red open atm! and chilling in front of SatC!
What are you up to?


----------



## Nessicle

gosh I hope this is it Min! Got like aching pains going through what feels like my hips but deep inside rather than at the front bones! Like burning or warm sensations! 

Oooh could murder a glass of red but now I'm 7dpo and it really matters if I drink or not, I'm not having any! You deserve a drink after what you've gone through and I'm so sorry you're having to deal with a mis - if I could take it away I would :hugs: xx

We've had a chinese and just watching True Blood - got the box set! x


----------



## Minimin

Well Chikka I had a glass for you :) :shrug: 
I am hoping.... your symptoms are very promising!
tru blood? Not sure I have seen that one.
Enjoy my love xx
I hope I get more discharge tomorrow- clear it out- if not I may head to mum's to get some indian herbal clearing out drinks in... translate to mums TLC! :hugs:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Morning sweety pies :flower:

Hows the boobies ness? ( @ Y @ ) :haha: :kiss:

min i hope it speeds up for you, theres not much i can say except life can be so dam cruel :cry: im wishing that u get ur sticky :bfp: soon :hugs:

3dpo and obviously no signs :lol: im kicking myself for falling to sleep on ovulation night :dohh: im trying to think positive, it only takes ONE little fella to get in the egg...and im hoping sperm from cd 11 and 12 will have been waiting ready to pounce...but like many i just dont feel it, yano?...im not getting excited at all :shrug: maybe its instinct so i dont feel too dissapointed when the bitch bag shows up :haha:

anyone got a link to give me some hope, about having sex 1 day before ov and getting pregnant etc? :haha:

need to get to thursday, so ill be 1ww down :thumbup:

happy easter!:kiss:


----------



## Nessicle

morning my gorgeous girls!! 

How is everyone?? 

OMG my boobs are mega sore today! Its so sore across my breastbone and under my arms feels almost bruised and my boobs are really really tender and feel almost tingly burny sensation! I swear I can barely move my arms because they hurt so much in the armpits and round the sides of my boobs!

I had a dream last night I did about 5 tests and they were all positive.....OMG I think I'm pregnant girls!! I never ever get sore boobs and I'm 8dpo today, I think I implanted through the night between 6/7dpo.....


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:wohoo: yay ness!!!

i just watched the great sperm race on youtube and feel even more negative now :lol:


----------



## Nessicle

aww thanks babe xxx

don't feel negative! YOu're more likely to get pregnant having sex the day before ov than the actualy day :hugs:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Really? :happydance: ...wish i could sleep for 2 weeks :lol:

i got ross at home untill tuesday so today and monday will go quick, then i got workman in tuesday to fit new door..then wednesday shopping with mom, thursday another workman comming to look at the slabs, then friday meeting up with a friend then sat/sun with ross an kian..so hopefully it will go quick :thumbup:

better get my roast beef in the oven, cook it verrrry slow for 4 hours, mmmmm im looking forward to me din dins...plus i eint watched eastenders allll week so going to watch the omnibus if its on...sad i no but i loooove the soaps :blush:


----------



## Nessicle

plenty to keep you occupied then honey!

mmmm roast beef.....can I come over hehe!! 

the 2ww has gone pretty quick for me actually so hope it does for you too xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:haha: yeh come over!

have u heard from eve or bella?


----------



## Nessicle

absolutely nothing honey! I have then on Facebook as friends and they're updating statuses so I know they're ok xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

As long as they are ok thats all that matters,i bet bella will be on here updating us with a :bfp: pretty soon! :winkwink:


----------



## Nessicle

yeah I said that babe! he he!

Just a question honey as you've obviously had two pregnancies so will know better than me lol but it is normal, if I am pregnant (and I do think I am now) to have mega sore boobs first thing in the morning and last thing at night and for it to ease up a bit during the day? They're still sore and tingly/burny but thankfully not as painful as this morning


----------



## BellaBlu

:flower: Hi girls, sorry I've been MIA for awhile, my Memere' isn't doing well so I booked a flight back to the U.S. in a few weeks. I'm going to go visit her, since she isn't doing very good. And also get to see my family on my birthday :) No BFP from me yet, but to be honest.. thats okay! I'd rather not be outrageously sick feeling on such a long flight. So I'll be back to TTC in June.

I didnt read back all the way through because lord knows that would take me forever, just wanted to let you all know everything is OK with me, and I hope everything is going good for you girls. Wishing you the very best of luck and I miss you all. :hugs:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hey bella thanks for popping by!!! im sorry to hear that... i hope everything is ok, thinking of you :flower:

ness, to be honest i never got sore boobs untill about a week after my bfp, when i lay in the bath they stayed perky instead of flopping to the side :haha: it was grrrrreat :winkwink:
everyone is different, and if u never usually get sore boobs, then the symtom is looking verrrrry positive :flower:

:happydance:

*sniff sniff* i smell a :bfp:


----------



## Nessicle

he he thanks Cat :blush: hope it's true this month! And yes I suppose everyone is different! Just concerned as they're not too bad this afternoon, still sore when I mess with them if yoiu know what I mean ha ha but a girl on another thread said she was the same - really painful in a morning but eased off as the day went on! 

:wave: hi bella!! lovely to see you honey and glad you're getting back to ttc in June :hugs:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Im still cramping, have i even ovulated :(


----------



## Nessicle

I have cramping before ov, during ov and after ov hun! right til about 3dpo I get cramping!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Thanks for the reasurance ness, i bloody hope ive ov'd or im fooked! :haha:

am i sad, im sitting here watching glee on channel 4 :blush:

tonight im going to cozy up with ross and watch SAW 6 "again" i love SAW films, i could watch them ova and ova :thumbup:


----------



## Kita

Wow this is really slow... I am used to having 20+ pages to catch up on!

Anyways I wanted to say CONGRATS to Ness!! :happydance:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Holy shit what did i miss ness are u pregnant?!>?!?>!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!!!?!?!??!! :happydance: :dance: :wohoo:

told ya i told ya i told ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

So ness has done it yeeee haaarrrr!!!

is there only me and u left kita? :haha: im gonna be all on my todd i just no it :lol: 

im only 4 dpo and ive had a aching back all day, probably from carrying all the bloody shopping to the car my arms were dead haha! oh and i got up off the settee and i went so dizzy my eyesite went black for a quick 2 seconds, but thats prob cus i got up to quick, i wish i cud get excited but i just no theres no point :shrug: and im still having cramping :shrug:


----------



## starcrossed

I'm still here M2K....
Anyway I'm happy if this is a lucky thread means we will graduate soon FX'd!!!

I hate the 2WW have you noticed every twinge cramp etc is a symptom :( Cant wait till this week is over at least we'll know one way or the other!!!

I do wish my backache cramps and sore boobs would give it a rest tho, its been 2 days...I think :witch: is sneaking up early again :(

:dust: to everyone waiting for their :bfp:

Delly xxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hey, im from west brom :haha:!!! boing boing baggiues baggies!!!

yes i notice every little twinge, im hoping that ill faint, be sick have flu or major headache then i can get excited :haha:


----------



## Minimin

Dont worry M2K- I will also be back here as soon as I can :cry: And I am sure the Softcup graduates will be popping in to keep us company!:)


----------



## Nessicle

Sorry for the slow reply just sneaking a post in at my sisters 21st meal he he yep got my bfp today :happydance: will post when I get home picture on my journal :) xxxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Im sorry min, i wish u wasnt here (i mean that in the best way possible)

i didnt use softcups this cycle cus it was a last minute decision to TTC as we were on a break till sept, so all we used was a good ol'bonking :haha: no lotions or potions...oh and cbfm :thumbup:


----------



## starcrossed

My DH is living in enemy territory, he's a villa supporter LOL

I support Leeds (after living there for ages) but I grew up in Brierley Hill now living in Black Lake :) 

Small world....EEEEk....although if we do get lucky I really dont fancy Sandwell General to pop my sprog! (got stuck in there last yr for 2 weeks after an emergency op, BLEH)


Minmin-its a shame your back on board :hugs: but its great you are coming back, lots of PMA......


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:happydance: ness we understand hun, u enjoy sweety...no drinking... dont want to make mini bean drunk :haha: xXx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Black lake haha i go past there alot...ive moved to walsall now but always in west brom at my moms house, she lives by carters green!


----------



## Nessicle

He he yep mark is already rubbing it in my face with a pint of cobra!xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

And DONT go sandwell hosp, i had kian there, ended with emergency c-section where she told me she was very tired, and she made a mistake leading to a 3 hour operation just after i had kian...they MADE me get up at 6 am to shower in COLD shower, i bled on the floor and one midwife said "i dont do blood" so i had to ask someone else to help me clean it up...they were awful!!! never ever go there again!!!


----------



## starcrossed

Ah well....8 months to make up for Ness when you pop ;)

Your OH will be morally obliged to look after bub whilst you have the odd eveing with the girlies :)


----------



## Mommy2Kian

nes i bett mark is as proud as punch, he deserves that cobra after all his "hard" work :haha:

now its 9 months of hardwork for u :winkwink:


----------



## starcrossed

Mommy2Kian said:


> And DONT go sandwell hosp, i had kian there, ended with emergency c-section where she told me she was very tired, and she made a mistake leading to a 3 hour operation just after i had kian...they MADE me get up at 6 am to shower in COLD shower, i bled on the floor and one midwife said "i dont do blood" so i had to ask someone else to help me clean it up...they were awful!!! never ever go there again!!!

Thats that dump all over!! Poor you :hugs:

I think I'll be sent to Birmingham Womans as I'm high risk, seeing I had a Gastric Bypass and have Lupus.....fingers crossed anyway....and legs if we get lucky and I gotta get all that way hehe

Might go stay over the border with my parents failing that who are in BH so thats Russells Hall.

Its a strange thing to think of tho....and it could be happening at Xmas if we got it right....Sooooooo Bizaarre!! Dunno what we'd do with the Outlaws for Xmas tho!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Birminghams womens hospital was wonderful, they treated me , ross and my little kaden so well, shame it ended the way it did but if it wasnt for them and all the scans we wouldnt have even known about kadens condition!
im hoping we have got this eggy this month, i really want a xmas baby i really do...i feel so emotional, so happy for ness too :cry: <----happy tears ness :baby:


----------



## starcrossed

Happy for Ness too!!!

We need lots of PMA to keep the eggys where there are, and just coz you havent used pills and potions doesnt mean you havent got the eggy!!! 
We threw the kitchen sink at it this month and it still may not have happened....what will be will be!!!

However dont fancy trapsing round Xmas Market 8months preggy (Xmas Market is my fave place ever in winter)


I read the whole of your link about Kaden....DH couldnt work out why I was blubbing all over my Laptop, no words will ever ease that pain :hugs: but i'm sure Kaden knew he was loved!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

thankyou hun :hugs:

well ladies im off now...going to chill and watch the soaps Me= sado :haha: gotta love eastenders tho :winkwink:

take care and speak in the morning, tatty byes for now :wave: xXx


----------



## Helly

Evening all, dont worry Cat, im going nowhere x

Yay for a hello from Bella and Ness getting a bfp! So chuffed for you honey, I only came on here tonight cos I knew you wouldnt have held out testing til Tuesday so I came to see your result lol.


----------



## BellaBlu

:wohoo: Ness! Congrats sweetheart. Happy & Healthy 9 months to you..

:hugs: to all my girls. FX'd for some more BFP's..


----------



## starcrossed

And for you Bella!!!

NTCP may suprise you (I hope)


Delly xxx

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Nessicle

thank you so much girls!! :hugs: I'm cheering all you girls on, I'm hoping this is a good fresh start for the softcups - they've not done us proud lately have they?! 

I wouldnt have got this far without the wonderful women on here I've learned so much from you all and you've been an amazing support!! 

But I'm not budging yet girls!! I know it sounds daft for me to think this way but I'm terrified AF will come on Thursday and I'll have a chem, I just pray this beanie is sticky and I'll feel better in the AM when I see a darker line! 

Gettin blimmin' thrush already lol, feeling a bit itchy down there and had some CM and I keep thinking AF has arrived lol! 

Noticed loads of twinges so beanie is certainly wigglin in nice and comfy he he!!

Bella lovely to see you honey!! :wave: and Helly - so predictable aren't I?! :haha:


----------



## IceFire

OH MY GOSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Ness, I am soo happy for you honey!!!!!!! See what a little relaxation can do?! I almost cried when I saw your name with a :bfp: beside it on the SMEP thread!! Now, please don't leave us here on the Softcups thread! You are a TTC buddy of mine and I hope some of your dust will rub off on us! 

AFM, I have barely even thought about TTC since last week. As a matter of fact, I had to stop and think hard today about how many dpo I am...I think I am about 5 dpo. Absolutely zero symptoms and I am soo much more relaxed this month than I have been in months! I have gotten involved in several fun things in the last several days and haven't even thought about pregnancy...we barely even "tried" at all this month but I am okay with that. I think we needed it....

Hope you are all well! 

Love, dust, and a hearty congratulations to all of the Softcups :bfp:s!


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Allie!! 

I get emails to my phone whenever someone posts on this thread and I knew when I got an email early AM over here that you had posted :hugs:

thank you sweetheart I'm still in shock - I took the CB digi this morning with FMU and it says "Pregnant 1-2" :cloud9: I really didnt expect it to show anything I just wanted to use it cos i was intrigued! My superdrug test is darker today although I'm surprised it wasn't much darker given the CB digi is less sensitive but suppose the superdrug tests are cheapo's so shouldnt expect much from them!! will get another CB digi next week for the 3+!!! 

I'm staying put with you girls for a bit and I'm cheering you all on!!xxxx tons of :dust: xxxx


----------



## Minimin

:wohoo: Ness- 

Superdrug brands are 10Mui sensitive not sure about CBD- but think they are 50 so SD are much more sensitive. Fantastic news babe! I am so pleased for you!

:hugs:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Ness isnt it just wonderful to see the words PREGNANT :happydance: OH MY DAYS IM OVER THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON oooops sorry left caps on :blush:

im sorry for the tmi but i keep getting snotty looking cm :sick: sorry :lol: and i felt a bit queasy but i no thats impossible when bubs wouldnt have even implanted yet, god i hate my body for giving me false signals :dohh:

i feel a fraud being here as i didnt use softcups either but i love all u girls and i can tell u anything :hugs:

im 5dpo now, nearly one week down...i got bfp with kaden at 11dpo so that would make it monday...6 days to go...i want my :bfp: :coffee:


----------



## Nessicle

Min it's funny cos although my superdrug line is darker than yesterday it's still pretty light but reckon it's cos they're cheap tests they probs don't have mch dye in them! 

Cat - look up Early Pregnancy Factor it's totally possible! I got EWCM at 6dpo :hugs:

and it was amazing to see the words on a digi - it's mad it real! He he! Docs on friday once af due date has passed xx


----------



## Helly

Ness I doubt you are having a chemical as I doubt you would have enough HCG to make CB digi positive this early if it was a chemical? But I totally get you and I cant wait for Friday for you! x


----------



## Nessicle

yeah I just said that on another thread Helly - I've no reason to think beanie won't stick and I think it's just me being a worry wort same as every other pregnant lady he he, I'm quite wet down there, and tests darker this morning and obviuosly CB digi so I know it's a good sticky beanie to rise that fast in a few days! :hugs: xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

How did u tell mark ness? if i get a bfp and its a week day im going to wrap the test up in tinfoil and hide it in his lunch box hahaha (ill make sure its not near his sandwiches :haha:)

today i feel like my eyes are warm and nose feels warm and stuffy, and i keep getting twinges and had a tug just below my belly button, my arms dont hurt anymore but when im going up the stairs my legs feel like ive ran a marathon... i could also sleep for england at the min :coffee:if i get AF then im gonna feel like a right bloody twat :haha: ...maybe im just getting a soddin cold, that would be my luck :dohh: :lol:


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha sorry Cat "right bloody twat" made me giggle :haha: 

My only signs were 7dpo tugging sensation very early morning in uterus, nipping sensation behind belly button and then excruciatingly painful boobs, chest, abdo from evening 7dpo to 9dpo, must've been one hell of a hormone surge lol good signs eh?! 

Booked my docs appointment for Friday at 3.40pm so AF due date will have been and gone by then! 

Can't believe I have a little baby in my belly!! 

I took a picture of the test and sent it to Mark yesterday when he was out at football saying "you're gonna be a daddy" he was thrilled!!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Awww ness thats wonderful the way u told him :cry: ...u have a baby in ur belly:dance: ..next step is..what names yer got? :haha: when u due?

sorry question overload!!!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Ness, when i was pregnant with my little kaden i had this https://www.pampers.com/en_US/PregnancyWidget its a little widget thats stays on ur computer desktop, it tells u the development of ur baby each day and the little baby grows with the weeks...i loved it :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

awww thank you Cat!! I love that widget!! I'm gonna add it to my home pc :cloud9: 

I'm starting to feel shattered now, didnt sleep last night and my legs were so restless, and had quite bad lower backache! Oh the joys! 

I'm due on 17 December :happydance: Marks' birthday is October, I'm November and baby is December - how ace!!! 

names wise I like 

Boys - Samuel, Nathan, Ethan, Isaac, (sure there will be more haven't looked at babynames yet lol)

girls - Ava, Grace, Ruby, 

sure there are loads but must have baby brain already I can't think of any more ha ha xxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:lol: only 37 weeks left of backache, sickness etc :haha: all worth it though!

ohhh a xmas baby how fanbloodytastic im so jelous!!! :haha:

Nice names ness!  Isaac is a name we've chosen to ...Isaac kaden OR sian jessica, my names are already chosen i just need a :baby: now :lol:


----------



## Nessicle

he he thanks for the encouragement with the backache etc :rofl: I'm actually looking forward to it! The more symptoms of sickness and backache the better lol my boobs aren't sore whatsoever at the moment, bit of heartburn creeping up but think the horrendously sore boobs were obviously as a result of a hormone surge! Sure the sore bb's will be back in no time lol!

Loooove the name Jessica!! Unfortunately my cousin is called Jessica so can't use that one lol xx


----------



## Razcox

Oh hun i am so pleased for you!!! Its great seeing the words on a digi :happydance: A Christmas baby will be lovely, welcome to the 12 week wait now though :rolf:

LOL, be prepared to be on full alert knickerwatch now! I had lots of CM those first couple of weeks and everytime i felt the wetness i felt sick and dashed to the loo expecting to see blood. Everytime it was lots of snot like yellowish cm - NICE! Also had a fair few AF type cramps and pains but these are also normal. :hugs:

Mommy2kain - Will be keeping eveything crossed for you this month as well hun xxx

We love the names Nathaniel, Lucas, Ethan and Sebastian (seb for short) i love the name Gaybriel but DH hates it! For a girl i love the name Carmen . . .


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: on the snot CM - lovely!! I'll be sure not to tell OH any of that though think it would put him off me for life :haha: 

he wants a boy of course - he's said he doesnt want to find out the sex but I do! I know we'll argue over names otherwise lol 

I haven't had too many "cramps" just yet as such more like stretching movements and the odd twinge here and there!! 

Was awesome seeing the words I totally didnt expect it this early either!!! xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

I had snotty cm too is this a good sign for me :haha:

i just wanna sleep untill next thursday! :coffee: its dragging by now boooo!

kians at jacks untill 6:30 my housework and iornin is done, i have nothing to dooooo bored.com!!!


----------



## Nessicle

lol I wish i was at home watching Loose Women at 12.30 :haha: 

I'm so not in the mood for work (haven't actually done any since gettting in :rofl:) 

Ok i take it back about cramping, just had what felt like aches all over my hips and felt like my uterus was swelling and stretching! 

They're weird nothing like AF cramps! Feels like small movement to me!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

loose women just started :lol: yay denise welch is on, i like her :thumbup:


----------



## yomo

OMG!!! Congrat Vanessa!!! So pleased for you xx


----------



## Nessicle

thank you yomo!!! I'm praying for you guys to follow!!xxxx


----------



## yomo

Just trying to catch up on the last 2 weeks! Bet you are over the moon aint you. 

I am sure we shall be following you at some point! M2K is next you see.

I have been to have my 3 day bloods done today, Hopefully I am in for my Lap and Dye next week. I feel more relaxed now the FS is in charge hence me not being on here as much x


----------



## Nessicle

definitely Yomo I'm over the moon! Still a bit scared as AF not due til Thursday but sure all will be fine! 

Glad you're feeling more relaxed and at least you're getting answers with the FS too Xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Yomo id love to be next, im not going to be negative anymore :wacko: because it only takes 1 little swimmer and we had sex cd 11 and 12 and ov'd cd13 so i guess i do have a chance..wow that sounds scary :shock: id be more positive if we dtd on ov day but never mind, i looked back at my journal with kaden and we :sex: 20th feb 22nd 24th and 26th and i ov'd 27th feb but didnt sex then so heres hoping eh!!!:thumbup:

glad the ball is rolling for u yomo :flower:

c'mon :bfp:'s :flower:


----------



## yomo

Nessicle said:


> definitely Yomo I'm over the moon! Still a bit scared as AF not due til Thursday but sure all will be fine!
> 
> Glad you're feeling more relaxed and at least you're getting answers with the FS too Xx

You shall be fine, don't worry put ya feet up and relax (I mean milk it!) x


----------



## yomo

Mommy2Kian said:


> Yomo id love to be next, im not going to be negative anymore :wacko: because it only takes 1 little swimmer and we had sex cd 11 and 12 and ov'd cd13 so i guess i do have a chance..wow that sounds scary :shocked: id be more positive if we dtd on ov day but never mind, i looked back at my journal with kaden and we :sex: 20th feb 22nd 24th and 26th and i ov'd 27th feb but didnt sex then so heres hoping eh!!!:thumbup:
> 
> glad the ball is rolling for u yomo :flower:
> 
> c'mon :bfp:'s :flower:

I have my fingers crossed for you babes, It just goes to show with Ness that you don't have to go at it like rabbits, I am gonna try that this time :thumbup:

When are you going to test? I really really hate the 2 week wait with a passion. I have noticed that the months have gone really really fast just lately they are passing us by. 

I am out now for my 2010 baby but I AM going to get a baby in 2011!!! PMA all the way.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

Mommy2Kian said:


> Yomo id love to be next, im not going to be negative anymore :wacko: because it only takes 1 little swimmer and we had sex cd 11 and 12 and ov'd cd13 so i guess i do have a chance..wow that sounds scary :shock: id be more positive if we dtd on ov day but never mind, i looked back at my journal with kaden and we :sex: 20th feb 22nd 24th and 26th and i ov'd 27th feb but didnt sex then so heres hoping eh!!!:thumbup:
> 
> glad the ball is rolling for u yomo :flower:
> 
> c'mon :bfp:'s :flower:

Honey I had sex CD13, 14 and 15 and got +opk 14 so pretty sure eggy popped on CD15 so you have defo got a chance!! :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

Yomo oh don't worry babe I'm totally milking it ha ha! stuck at damn work though and obviously no one knows here yet! 

Everytime I need something I say to Mark though "but the baby needs it" in a really whiney voice.....think he'll get sick of it lol?!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

You will get your beany soon hun :hugs:

i dont no when to test, i dont have any tests in my house :shrug: i have a digi but wont use that untill i see 2 lines on another test, AF is due next thursday hun, i may start testing monday/tuesday time :thumbup:

:happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

me and mark went at it like rabbits the previous two months and it got us nowhere!


----------



## yomo

Mommy2Kian said:


> You will get your beany soon hun :hugs:
> 
> i dont no when to test, i dont have any tests in my house :shrug: i have a digi but wont use that untill i see 2 lines on another test, AF is due next thursday hun, i may start testing monday/tuesday time :thumbup:
> 
> :happydance:

Think it's the best way not to have any tests, I was getting as though I was using them from 8DPO :haha:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

I didnt tell ross when i was ovulating or anything, we actually made love and it didnt feel like a chore or like we HAD to yano? so it was less stressful for him too..just hope it helped and some swimmers was waiting around, well we will soon see i guess :flower:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:lol: yomo...

i think ill buy a FRER, i trust them :flower:


----------



## yomo

Nessicle said:


> me and mark went at it like rabbits the previous two months and it got us nowhere!

We have Ness for the last couple of cycles and it aint got us anywhere, Just been walking like John Wayne :haha: 

Think I might have a natural month this month, got nothing to lose. Hopefully I will get my Clomid for my next cycle, Just worried about the Twin thing :wacko:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

I would looooooooooooooove twins!!!

Walking like john wayne :rofl:


----------



## yomo

Mommy2Kian said:


> I would looooooooooooooove twins!!!
> 
> Walking like john wayne :rofl:

Andrews dad is a twin!!! My mum went to see a psychic and she said that I am going to have twins.


----------



## Nessicle

lol at walking like John Wayne :rofl: 

Cat I wouldnt get the FRER's mate - they've made the antibody strip visible so been giving people false hope thinking it's positive when it's actually just the strip, I had one with every FRER last cycle convinced I was pregnant and asking why the lines were getting darker, read a post someone else made about this different technology and it put me off totally! 

I used superdrug early tests this time though had to take it apart because the windows are so damn small lol x


----------



## yomo

I wouldn't know what to do with myself, I think it would be a massive shock to the system especially when it's your first baby. We had Andrews niece yesterday she is 2 in June, she never sat down! LOL


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Oh no really ness, i got my bfps with them...i think ill try the superdrug ones then :flower:

yomo, my partner (ross) his dad is a twin too and his uncle is a twin but both twins died, im going to see a phsycic 6th may, im worried what she might say, im not going to say a single word to give her any clues...hope she tells me my little kaden is healed and chuckeling away with my dad :)


----------



## yomo

Mommy2Kian said:


> Oh no really ness, i got my bfps with them...i think ill try the superdrug ones then :flower:
> 
> yomo, my partner (ross) his dad is a twin too and his uncle is a twin but both twins died, im going to see a phsycic 6th may, im worried what she might say, im not going to say a single word to give her any clues...hope she tells me my little kaden is healed and chuckeling away with my dad :)

I am sure he is babes, He will keep ya dad busy :hugs:


----------



## IceFire

:flower:Good morning all!!! 

Ness I am so tickled to see the CB digi this morning...knew you wouldn't hold out until Thursday for it :haha: I hope you don't take off from here too soon....I want to see scan pics of that little baby! 

I am feeling okay this morning I guess...tired because I didn't sleep well. BBs are actually a tad sore last night and this morning, but that is a normal pre-AF symptom for me although it is a little early...AF due on Wednesday/Thursday next week. I'm sure I'm not pregnant...didn't BD enough this cycle. BD'd cd 11, 13, then +OPK cd 14, BD 15 and 16. No way that was enough. Didn't even BD on +OPK day...we were too tired. Oh well....I guess it really will happen when it is supposed to....boy I sure am tired of that phrase....:nope: Just trying to stay focused on something other than TTC. 

Min...how are you doing this morning?? Are you having any more bleeding? When do you go back to the OB? I hope you are well...I have thought about you bunches lately :hugs:

Cat I have my FX'd for you...doesn't sound like it took you too long to get PG with the other 2 so good luck for you!!!:flower:

Hope all our other softcups girls are doing well!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

icefire u BD lots!!! i only bd cd 5 9 11 and 12 and out of them only 11 and 12 will count, i ov'd cd 13 we didnt bd ov either i fell asleep :haha:

you have a better chance than me hun :flower: i didnt use soft cups or anything either :dohh:


----------



## Nessicle

Allie - cat is right you bd'd about the same amount as me! I did CD11, 13, 14 and 15 and that's it! 

Hope OH likes using his hand come to think of it.....I'm way too scared for sex atm :haha: 

Lol Allie am I that predictable he he!!! :rofl:


----------



## Minimin

Hey Icefire- Dont worry- The day before and day after means you still have a chance :hugs:

M2K- I am sure some :spermy: got in there without SC :)

I'm ok- some more bleeding which is redder- but more cramps and pains that feels very odd- like my cervix is stretching or something. It is sharp and sudden. After 5-6 days of this I have had enough and want this over with. I called the EPU and spoke to the nurse and she has asked me to go in tomorrow- She will get me scanned and take it from there- It maybe (pray) that most of it has passed/been reabsorbed hence no big clots and bleeding. But i also could mean my body still thinks I am pregnant. I will ask for some sort of intervention if this is the case so we shall see :shrug:

The quicker it is resolved the better- I want to take a few months off ttc as I think my body is battered from all the MC's and looking into Acupuncture and Chinese Medicine to help heal me. If anything it will have be relaxed for two months or so :)

trying to stay focused on something other than ttc is a good idea icefire- let me know what you do :)


----------



## IceFire

Hey everyone!

Min I hope all goes well at the OB on Thursday...it would be nice if you don't need an intervention and your body has just taken care of it. A TTC break sounds like just the ticket...acupuncture and all that sounds just right! AFM, keeping my mind off of TTC means doing pretty much anything and everything...for example, I used to be big into horseback riding as a teenager, then I went to college, got away from riding, and never got back into it. It was such a huge part of my life for five years, then I got away from it. After my huge disappointment in March (worst ever in 16 months of TTC...can't even describe the pain), I decided to try to get back into horseback riding. I contacted a lady in my area who has horses, and she and I became fast friends. having this to be involved in has really kept my mind off of TTC and I have been so much more relaxed! 

So my advice is find something..anything...a hobby or something that you love and truly enjoy, and throw yourself into it! I'm not saying its going to give you a BFP, but it will make you a heck of a lot more relaxed. I mean, let's face it, TTC is NOT fun or enjoyable in the least! 

Good luck Min...you are in my thoughts and prayers!

Ness...take care of that baby! 

Cat...FX'd for that BFP!

Have a great evening ladies!

Love, :hugs:, and :dust: to all!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Hey ladies! So I've successfully used softcups several times now. No problems whatsoever getting them in or out now!

Am getting some leakage though, so not sure how much they are helping? But I got a box of 14, so hopefully I'll get a BFP before I can use them all! :)


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Morning ladies! 1 week down 1 week to go, ill be testing just before kadens 6 months anniversary, ive brought him a sky lantern and will be letting that off on the 16th april, cant believe its been half a year already! :sadangel:

im trying to get a song on his gonetoosoon page but dunno how i do it :shrug: i want this song
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pY9b6jgbNyc

i think teh words just mean everything to me xXx

ness hope ur feeling ok!

bring on the bfps ladies!!! :happydance:


----------



## yomo

Mommy2Kian said:


> Morning ladies! 1 week down 1 week to go, ill be testing just before kadens 6 months anniversary, ive brought him a sky lantern and will be letting that off on the 16th april, cant believe its been half a year already! :sadangel:
> 
> im trying to get a song on his gonetoosoon page but dunno how i do it :shrug: i want this song
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pY9b6jgbNyc
> 
> i think teh words just mean everything to me xXx
> 
> ness hope ur feeling ok!
> 
> bring on the bfps ladies!!! :happydance:

Morning 

Oh bless, that song is lovely! 

You need something to take your mind off it for the next week thats what I always try to do x

:hugs:


----------



## yomo

Morning Ladies, 

How are we all doing? It's drizzling here this morning ( 

Well I ordered some more OPKS as I had run out, so I am all geared up for this cycle! 

Finding it really hard as FS has told me I can't do the baby dance from start of cycle till my appointment! It's really killing the OH ha ha


----------



## yomo

Minimin said:


> Hey Icefire- Dont worry- The day before and day after means you still have a chance :hugs:
> 
> M2K- I am sure some :spermy: got in there without SC :)
> 
> I'm ok- some more bleeding which is redder- but more cramps and pains that feels very odd- like my cervix is stretching or something. It is sharp and sudden. After 5-6 days of this I have had enough and want this over with. I called the EPU and spoke to the nurse and she has asked me to go in tomorrow- She will get me scanned and take it from there- It maybe (pray) that most of it has passed/been reabsorbed hence no big clots and bleeding. But i also could mean my body still thinks I am pregnant. I will ask for some sort of intervention if this is the case so we shall see :shrug:
> 
> The quicker it is resolved the better- I want to take a few months off ttc as I think my body is battered from all the MC's and looking into Acupuncture and Chinese Medicine to help heal me. If anything it will have be relaxed for two months or so :)
> 
> trying to stay focused on something other than ttc is a good idea icefire- let me know what you do :)

Hi Minimin, 

So sorry for your lose babes, Not been on for the last couple of days so only just seen your sad news.

Sending loads of hugs to you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Morning yomo, ohhh i bet ur oh is getting the shakes :haha: ive just orderd some cheap preg tests off ebay, i keep feeling dizzy and ive had an itchy right ear that feels wet like its full of wax but it isnt :shrug: im not sure if i had this before ovulation tho i cant remember :dohh: i can start testing around monday so roll on roll on :flower:


----------



## yomo

Mommy2Kian said:


> Morning yomo, ohhh i bet ur oh is getting the shakes :haha: ive just orderd some cheap preg tests off ebay, i keep feeling dizzy and ive had an itchy right ear that feels wet like its full of wax but it isnt :shrug: im not sure if i had this before ovulation tho i cant remember :dohh: i can start testing around monday so roll on roll on :flower:

Bet you are so excited! I have my fingers crossed for you x

Forgot to ask you how are you getting on with the monitor? Was thinking of getting one.


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Well my cb sticks didnt arrive untill i think it was cd11 and i was suposed to start them on cd 6 :dohh: but i tested cd 11 and it said low fertility then i tested cd12 and it said PEAK fertility with an egg, we DTD that night...i used the sticks untill the monitor went back down to low fertility...if im not preg this time ill put more effort into using the monitor next time, and test starting cd6 untill the end of cycle, if u have trouble reading the cheap ov tests then this machine is really good!


----------



## Helly

Sorry Cat, Ive had a good look around the site and I cant see a way of imbedding a youtube clip, maybe you could add the lyrics?

When you try your best but you don't succeed
When you get what you want but not what you need
When you feel so tired but you can't sleep
Stuck in reverse.

And the tears come streaming down your face
When you lose something you can't replace
When you love someone but it goes to waste
Could it be worse?

Lights will guide you home
And ignite your bones
And I will try to fix you

And high up above earth or down below
When you're too in love to let it go
But if you never try you'll never know
Just what you're worth

Lights will guide you home
And ignite your bones
And I will try to fix you

Tears stream, down your face
When you lose something you cannot replace
Tears stream down your face and I...


Tears stream, down your face
I promise you I will learn from my mistakes
Tears stream down your face and I...


Lights will guide you home
And ignite your bones
And I will try to fix you.


----------



## Nessicle

good morning my sweeties! 

how is everyone today?

Min I'm wishing you all the luck in the world today babe and good idea on taking a break from ttc to let your body get better and be in fighting form for a sticky little beanie!! 

Allie pretty sure beanie is in there for the long haul - did another test this morning (will do my last tomorrow) and it is darker than any other day so beanie is producing plenty of hcg! 

I'm quite wet down there though so every time I feel some come out I'm dashing to the loo to check - I've even put big white pants on today so I can check my CM to make sure nothing sinister comes out lol. I'll feel better once tomorrow has passed! 

Not really had any stretching or aching sensations since yesterday evening (I refuse to use the words cramps as they don't feel anything like cramps lol) so I'm assuming beanie is nicely tucked in for now until he needs more room! 

Got one last superdrug test in my drawer to use tomorrow so should be nice and strong by then although the superdrug's dye strips aren't that coloured anyway! 

xx


----------



## yomo

Just had phone call from hospital, my appointment is for next Wednesday at 11.30. I am getting nervous now, it's right on day 14 of all the days! Normally get my positive opk on day 14 hopefully I won't be top sore to get one in as I don't want to miss a month.


----------



## laura6914

hey girls. had my scan yesterday. brought my due date forward to the 8th October now. Just thought i would share with you all. 

Hope you are all well. 

xxx



boy or girl? What you recon?

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Laura!!! Ooooh gorgeous scan picture and sooo clear!! I think it's a boy I don't know why! I thought you'd have a girl at first but seeing the scan he just looks like a boy!! xx


----------



## yomo

laura6914 said:


> hey girls. had my scan yesterday. brought my due date forward to the 8th October now. Just thought i would share with you all.
> 
> Hope you are all well.
> 
> xxx
> 
> View attachment 73803
> 
> 
> boy or girl? What you recon?
> 
> xxx

Oh bless, thats a great pic Laura, Hope you are keeping well x


----------



## Helly

Lovely pic Laura, cant see the nub though!


----------



## Starmoon

Hi, can I be added to the Softcups gang please? Just got my first box, they look a bit big and scary! Will have a practice with them when AF is gone.


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Starmoon and welcome!! I manage the official testing thread if you pop your testing date over there and I will add you to the official test list :flower: 

good luck and any questions feel free to ask on here! xx


----------



## flubdub

Ok, AF caught me this morning. I would have been due 17th December if I concieved this month, which would have been great as my eldest sons birthday is 23rd December. HOWEVER it looks like it just wasnt meant to be. Im just spotting today, so tomorrow will be CD1 I think. Im upset about it, although iv only been ttc for 3 months, and people try for much longer, I really had my heart set on another xmas baby.
This was my 3rd month TTC and I promised myself that if I didnt concieve this month, I'd try the Softcups. Im a little wary tbh as they look scary, and I dont even like the thought of tampons, never mind grreeat big hats!!
So can I join Girlies?!!!!


----------



## laura6914

NESSSSSSS you got your BFP!!!!!!!! Congratulations hunny. :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

he he yep I did it Laura :happydance: got it on Monday!! 

totally crapping myself for tomorrow to come and go without a hitch as that's my official AF due date! Got a +digi on 11dpo though so reckon this beanie is a nice strong one so sure I don't have anything to worry about! Just wish I didnt have to come to work tomorrow! 

Got docs on Friday! Due December 19th by LMP so Xmas baby!! xx


----------



## Helly

flubdub, sorry AF got you, welcome to the softcups thread, TMI appreciated lol. I wont use tampons either but the softcups a fine, and Im tiny and they go in no probs.


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hells bells laura is that your baby? jeeesus christ almighty look at the size he looks like a fully formed baby, it looks like a 20 weeks scan!!!!!!!! im saying boy hun, i dunno why, the features look boyish (i hope if he is a girl u dont slap me one for saying that :haha:) he/she is a bloody cutie either way!!!

helly thankyou for the lyrics, they fit perfectly, id love to add it to his page but still eint figured it out...i think i need to find someon with coldplays album, give them the password and let them do it for me :haha:

ness beany is staying put for 9 months, tomorrow will pass and before we know it you'll be like laura 13 weeks!!!

ladies im having some symtoms but i dunno if im having pretend ones yano?

aching back
sore throat
my eyes feel stuffy/slight runny nose
itchy right ear that feels wet 
and stabbing pains in my womb...

now if AF comes im gonna go fricken maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad cuz ive not had these symtoms since kaden :shrug:


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Cat :hugs: 

ooooh if you have the same symptoms as with Kaden then maybe this is your :bfp: :happydance: xxx


----------



## starcrossed

M2K...You can download that track either as video or as music off youtube using www.zamzar.com and you choose what file you want it into :)

I hope that helps somewhat!!!

Ness I'll be checking in from hotel in NYC to check beanie is staying put!!!!

:dust: to everyone else!!!


Delly xxx


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Delly!! When do you go?x


----------



## Jennifer8

Ness-Noticed you have a BFP CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you.

M2K-Your symptoms sound good to me.

Good luck everyone else. xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you Jenn!! When you testing honey?xx


----------



## Jennifer8

Not until next week, we have been trying the relaxed approach this month. Will be starting 4th round of clomid next month if no bfp.

Have you spoke to Eve noticed she hasn't been on here for a while, did she patch things up with OH? x


----------



## Nessicle

I took the relaxed approach too Jenn no temping - just used SMEP and softcups using opk's around ov. I found I relaxed so much more when I wasn't temping! 

FX for you!! 

Haven't heard from Eve, not sure if she's patched things up with OH or not! Heard from Bella the other day but she's not been on since - think she is getting back on ttc in June! xx


----------



## Jennifer8

I have felt a lot more relaxed haven't used softcups, opks or temping. 

Everyone seems more positive on here.
x


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Thankyou i sure hope so fingers crossed for all of us wanting a :bfp: 

starcrossed thankyou so much i think ive done it!!! the music is in a "que" at the min but later should work :happydance: ive used leona lewis "my hands"

:flower:


----------



## Patientlywait

Hello everyone I will like to be apart of the softcup forum I used them in March so hopefully I will get a BFP this month we had sex 21,which was cd5 for me ,the 26 used sotcup then 28 and 30/31 i hope we bd enough. I loved the way the soft cups work. A is due 4/14 so lets keep fx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

hello and welcome :flower: AF is due 14th april for me too :hugs:


----------



## Patientlywait

thank you and I see


----------



## Patientlywait

:dust:


----------



## Glencoe-Girl

:flower: Hey i'm trying the bnb forums for first time, ttc using cbfm for first time


----------



## Sacha27

Hi Everyone,

I am new to this site and me and my husband have been trying for awhile. I have read alot of good things about the softcups and order them in. We will be trying them for the 1st time and I hope it gives us something :)

Everyone that is expecting did you use softcups?


----------



## Starmoon

Nessicle said:


> Hi Starmoon and welcome!! I manage the official testing thread if you pop your testing date over there and I will add you to the official test list :flower:
> 
> good luck and any questions feel free to ask on here! xx

Thanks Nessicle I will do that as soon as I have worked it out for this month! Congrats on your BFP xx


----------



## starcrossed

Girlies I'm off to NYC in a few hours :)

I bought my superdrug HPTs on Ness' Recommendation :D

M2K I'm glad that helped!!!

I'm due testing on 13th but if I crack and find something good before I have my blackberry and will post!!


Lots of :dust: to everyone!!!

Delly xxx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

To the new ladies that are afraid of the softcups -- this was my first month of using them too, and I was surprised at how easy they went in. First time getting them out was not a good experience because I was doing it wrong. I was laying down in bed trying to get it out, like how I got it in. Thanks to the ladies here, they advised it's better to go to the bathroom and basically push it down. Then when you reach in to get it, it's right there.

After that first time, I have had no problems whatsoever. And I was very squeamish about them. Give them a couple tries, and I'm sure you'll get the hang of it!!! Good luck!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Ladies i made a boo boo...i thought AF was due thursday but she isnt, shes due tuesday :shock: i turned on my cbfm today and it says cd20 which is right, and im due cd25 maybe 26...but thats 2 days less to wait :happydance:

cat is feeling positive for a change i dont no why, i just got a feelin yano? mind u im gonna feel like a wolly an half if she does show her face :blush: oh well never mind :haha:

hope ur all feeling ok xXx :kiss:


----------



## Nessicle

Morning girls!! 

Delly you've probs already gone to NYC but have a fabulous time and I hope to hear some good news when you get back!! 

To the lady who asked about those expecting - this was my third cycle using softcups! Apart from holding the sperm close to the cervix for longer, I found I had less "mess" which was much more convenient so I wouldnt' hesitate to use them again in the future if I needed to! 

Cat - OMG!!! Tuesday?! So excited for you when you testing?! 

AFM, today is my official AF due date, so far I've pooped and walked in to work and no sign of her so I can officially relax. She's usually there waiting for me first thing and touch wood I haven't really had any cramps this morning just a bit of tightness and mild stretching so I can breath a sigh of relief that this baby is here to stay now! :happydance: 

I was so exhausted last night I had to go home and have a nap from 6pm to 7pm I was literally nodding off on the bus I nearly missed my stop! 

Took another test this morning and line is nice and strong still not same colour as the control line but I don't think the superdrug tests have very much dye in them so I'm not worried! They've got stronger every day and did another digi (something comforting about seeing the words) and still says "Pregnant 1-2" so phew! 

xx


----------



## tidyroom

Hi ladies, Can I ask where u buy the softcups? I am interested in trying them if the witch gets me this month as I feel that this is the only thing left to try.


----------



## Nessicle

Hi hun it depends where you are; if you're in the US you can get them from drugstore I believe or if you're in the UK order them from Access Diagnostics website (just google them) I paid about £5 for 6 cups including delivery!


----------



## flubdub

SquirrelGirl said:


> To the new ladies that are afraid of the softcups -- this was my first month of using them too, and I was surprised at how easy they went in. First time getting them out was not a good experience because I was doing it wrong. I was laying down in bed trying to get it out, like how I got it in. Thanks to the ladies here, they advised it's better to go to the bathroom and basically push it down. Then when you reach in to get it, it's right there.
> 
> After that first time, I have had no problems whatsoever. And I was very squeamish about them. Give them a couple tries, and I'm sure you'll get the hang of it!!! Good luck!

My main worry is getting them out :wacko: I know my OH wouldnt mind helping, but I dont want him to think im going to such extremes to get pregnant! :haha: He doesnt even understand Ovulation so I wouldnt want to explain how Softcups work! :blush:

Whats everyone doing today? One of my Chihuahuas had the snip a few days ago, so hes going to the vets this afternoon to have his stitches out. And think my dad is having my eldest (hes 5) for the night.

Rebecca x


----------



## flubdub

And could someone please have a look at my chart if you wouldnt mind (its in my sig). I started spotting yesterday morning (the tiniest amount) and my temp had dropped. My temp has gone back up today, but not as high as a couple of days ago. Is it meant to do this? Should I count today as CD1 even though theres no more spotting?
Thanks guys x


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hey ness told ya the witch wouldnt show her ugly mug, and beanie is here to stay...cant wait to see scand and bump pics :happydance:

i dont no when to test im more laid back this time for some reason :shrug: probably test monday/tuesday...hope she dont play tricks on me and turn up late or anything :nope: NO NO NO i forgot she isnt comming PMA CAT PMA!!! :haha:

my sore throat and runny nose has dissapeared? :shrug:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

sorry flubdub i really cant help u i dont chart sorry :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Mommy2Kian said:


> Hey ness told ya the witch wouldnt show her ugly mug, and beanie is here to stay...cant wait to see scand and bump pics :happydance:
> 
> i dont no when to test im more laid back this time for some reason :shrug: probably test monday/tuesday...hope she dont play tricks on me and turn up late or anything :nope: NO NO NO i forgot she isnt comming PMA CAT PMA!!! :haha:
> 
> my sore throat and runny nose has dissapeared? :shrug:

:hugs: I'm so relieved Cat I can't tell you! 

Got my docs appointment tomorrow to confirm everything and get my official due date from them 19 December by my calculations from LMP. I finally feel I can enjoy beanie! 

I would test Sunday - I tested 3 days before AF was due (feels like ages ago though!) 

It's good that you feel relaxed - I didnt really think about the 2ww all week but when I got sore bb's I just knew I also felt implantation how amazing is that?! x


----------



## Nessicle

flubdub said:


> And could someone please have a look at my chart if you wouldnt mind (its in my sig). I started spotting yesterday morning (the tiniest amount) and my temp had dropped. My temp has gone back up today, but not as high as a couple of days ago. Is it meant to do this? Should I count today as CD1 even though theres no more spotting?
> Thanks guys x

spotting could be implantation hun as could the temp dip so hang in there! I would only count CD1 if you have full flow x


----------



## Mommy2Kian

i may take a sneaky test sunday, im having 3 deleiverd from ebay but they are 20miu ones is that sensitive enough? 

i must admit that if she does turns up, im going to be heartbroken, more heartbroken than any other month, cuz i feel something this time and i dunno what it is! :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Nessicle

Trust your instincts hun - I just knew (albeit after my sore boobies) but I think I knew when I felt implantation but still was in shock on Monday lol!

The superdrugs are about 10miu so much more sensitive if you can get any of those? x


----------



## Mommy2Kian

ohhh i see, dam i shudda waited and brought those, i could still pop out and get some thanks ness :thumbup:

what a beautiful sunny day it is here! and i have to stay in to wait for some moron to come and check out my slabs :dohh: im sitting at my new breakfast bar with a coffeel, galaxy radio blasting watching kian playing in the garden :haha: im posh u see luvies :rofl: i bloody wish!!! ross made the breakfast bar for us and its pretty neat really :winkwink:


----------



## Nessicle

breakfast bar sounds ace!! I'm supposed to be working lol I've noticed I'm really cold at the moment - got a heater under my desk but don't wanna over heat the been lol it might get too warm down that end!


----------



## Helly

Morning girls!

Cat, got everything crossed for you honey. If you feel it then it may well be true, as Ness said trust your instincts.

Ness - woohooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!! No AF! I knew you'd be fine, cant wait to see each week pass for you.

Flubdub, my temp did that big drop then minor rise the month before last. Sorry, but hopefully its a BFP for you, you can put spotting on your chart, FF wont change your chart til you put at least light on it x


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you Helly!! so relieved although I'm still checking the knickers frequently!! 

are you gearing up to ov now? All set for the SMEP again? xx


----------



## flubdub

Helly said:


> Morning girls!
> 
> Cat, got everything crossed for you honey. If you feel it then it may well be true, as Ness said trust your instincts.
> 
> Ness - woohooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!! No AF! I knew you'd be fine, cant wait to see each week pass for you.
> 
> Flubdub, my temp did that big drop then minor rise the month before last. Sorry, but hopefully its a BFP for you, you can put spotting on your chart, FF wont change your chart til you put at least light on it x

Thanks. I know Im not pregnant cos I just "knew" with my first two, you know? But you know how even when you've got AF, theres still a teeny bit in your head saying "maybe......" lol


----------



## Jennifer8

Ness- i smile everytime i see your ticker. :happydance:

How is everyone else? Lots of PMA i hope:flower: x


----------



## Nessicle

aww thank you Jenn - it feels weird saying "I'm pregnant" lol

so far I've told OH obviously lol but told mum and my sisters and two girls at work as it's handy to have people at work you can trust - you know if you need them to cover for you etc! 

Plan to tell my boss at around 8 weeks but will tell everyone else in the office and my friends after the 12 week scan!


----------



## Helly

Yep gearing up for OV Ness. Going to Prague tomorrow evening and dont land til 11.30pm, flying home at about 8pm landing at midnight and wont be home til 1am Sunday (Monday morning) so BD is going to be difficult. Im thinking leave tonight (CD11) then BD when we get to hotel so CD 12, again Saturday night CD13 but Sunday which is obviously critical day Im not sure what to do? BD in the morning before checking out and again when we get home at like 1am Monday morning? Is that over doing it? SMEP is pretty much out the window!

On a totally unrelated note, Ive wanted to be a midwife for 12 years and done nothing about it, Ive just been to the University bookshop and bought a book on midwifery. Next step is to get the balls to do the access course. Quite excited. Special thanks to Cat who made me realise the one part I thought I could never do I actually do have the strength to do it. You made me realise that if you were strong enough to go through that, then surely I can be strong enough to help you through it. So thank you x


----------



## tryforbaby2

Good Morning Ladies!
I am finally back from the 4 days with the inlaws!

Ness, Congratulations sweetie! Happy and Healthy 9 months for you! :dust:

Has anyone else gotten a bfp while I was away? There is too many pages on too many posts to catch up on!!!!

CD22 (or CD21) for me so either 3 or 4dpo. I did not follow smep this cycle as there was too much interferance, but we did BD every other other day from CD10 to CD20 and am hoping to BD tonight as well. my opk's were the same color (even) since CD15 or CD16 and really dark on CD18, CD19 and still very dark. Only time will tell, BUT I am getting way to ansty to keep waiting for my bfp. I don't want to go to next cycle.....anywho I will be trying to catch up on here as much as I can this morning before I go to Gentle Yoga and my workout. I'm still getting ovary cramps, I hope I O'd when I think I did! :haha:

How are the rest of you ladies? AF, BFP or TWW?.....


----------



## Nessicle

Helly said:


> Yep gearing up for OV Ness. Going to Prague tomorrow evening and dont land til 11.30pm, flying home at about 8pm landing at midnight and wont be home til 1am Sunday (Monday morning) so BD is going to be difficult. Im thinking leave tonight (CD11) then BD when we get to hotel so CD 12, again Saturday night CD13 but Sunday which is obviously critical day Im not sure what to do? BD in the morning before checking out and again when we get home at like 1am Monday morning? Is that over doing it? SMEP is pretty much out the window!
> 
> On a totally unrelated note, Ive wanted to be a midwife for 12 years and done nothing about it, Ive just been to the University bookshop and bought a book on midwifery. Next step is to get the balls to do the access course. Quite excited. Special thanks to Cat who made me realise the one part I thought I could never do I actually do have the strength to do it. You made me realise that if you were strong enough to go through that, then surely I can be strong enough to help you through it. So thank you x

Fab news about the midwifery course! I've always wanted to do something like that - what a rewarding job!! 

If I were you Helly I would bd on the morning of Sunday then when you get home if you have the energy xx


----------



## Nessicle

tryforbaby2 said:


> Good Morning Ladies!
> I am finally back from the 4 days with the inlaws!
> 
> Ness, Congratulations sweetie! Happy and Healthy 9 months for you! :dust:
> 
> Has anyone else gotten a bfp while I was away? There is too many pages on too many posts to catch up on!!!!
> 
> CD22 (or CD21) for me so either 3 or 4dpo. I did not follow smep this cycle as there was too much interferance, but we did BD every other other day from CD10 to CD20 and am hoping to BD tonight as well. my opk's were the same color (even) since CD15 or CD16 and really dark on CD18, CD19 and still very dark. Only time will tell, BUT I am getting way to ansty to keep waiting for my bfp. I don't want to go to next cycle.....anywho I will be trying to catch up on here as much as I can this morning before I go to Gentle Yoga and my workout. I'm still getting ovary cramps, I hope I O'd when I think I did! :haha:
> 
> How are the rest of you ladies? AF, BFP or TWW?.....

Thank you sweetie!! 

Cat is waiting to find out if she has a bfp and Helly is at ovulation - apart from that the thread is so quiet Julie!! 

FX you have caught the eggy this month!! xx


----------



## Helly

Hiya! Im waiting for ov, I think you might ov today, so if you did it today, left a day then bd'd again you'd have pretty much done the SMEP!


----------



## Helly

Yeah thats what Im worried about Ness, I reckon the one coming home from Prague will be critical because I think last month I ov'd on the cusp of CD14/15, but we wont be home til 1am and Im in work at 9am Monday morning! Though Ive been having left sided cramps this morning and my CM is watery, so wondering if I might ov early?!


----------



## Nessicle

CM being watery is a good sign hun that's what mine was like - I got my EWCM about 3 days after ov!


----------



## Helly

Ooh wondering if I may OV early then, will do an OPK tonight x


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Helly i think u were talking about me when u said cat? about midwifery? you made me shed a tear:cry: im so glad you are going to do what u have always wanted to! :hugs: the midwife i had was an angel sent down i swear she was so lovely, i was more scared of giving birth vaginaly as with kian i had trouble and had emergancy c-section...and one thing i wanted to do for kaden was give birth to him mother natures way and thanks to her i did...although it was a very upsetting situation we did have a few gigles because i kept yelling, "IM POOHING MYSELF" :blush: she did reasure me that it wasnt a pooh but my waters ready to go...then they went. and within minutes he was here. she dressed him for me as i was in shock mode and didnt want to see him :( which i regret because i wasted precious moments.

good luck hunny, im sure you will make a fantastic midwife!!!:hugs:

My 3 preg tests have arrived and im getting itchy fingers to use them :lol: but im telling myself seriously theres no point it is waaay to early....i will test sunday me thinks...:thumbup:

just been up the park with kian and little dog fudge, had icecream and watched as kian ran wild, been such a lovely warm sunny day not a cloud in the sky!!!


----------



## Helly

Yeah hon it was you that I meant, ive always thought about how I couldnt do that so could never be a midwife, but the more I think about you and how much my heart hurts for what happened to you I know that in that situation, I could handle it because I could focus myself on easing your pain and not so much the baby if you get me? I think that would pull me through it. Sorry for making you shed a tear, call it revenge, I sobbed my heart out trying to find a way of uploading that youtube clip yesterday! :hugs:

Hold off til Sunday, you know it makes sense! Try for Saturday at least lol.


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Aww helly thankyou! i did manage to upload a song, and it works yay! only took me since november to figure out how :haha: the song is by leona lewis i posted the lyrics to it too...it fits perfectly.

im deffianly going to hold off testing, whats the point in wasting tests eh :shrug: 

:hugs:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

try for baby- it looks like u covered all basis and i wish my partner had more bloody stamina like your guys...:haha: he gets fed up after 2 bonks! like hes had a months worth! and he admits he hates not having the chase, hes used to asking e over an dover for :sex: since TTC its been other way round and he said he doesnt like it :lol: he gets more turned on by me keep saying no then giving in :wacko: men eh!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: Cat you make me laugh "gets fed up after two bonks" PMSL!!!

Mark is like that I had "encourage" him an awful lot!

I feel guilty now though cos I know it sounds daft but I want to wait another few days before we have sex again - I know it can't hurt the baby etc but I just feel scared to encourage anything to slip down like bood or something that would scare the hell outta me but I feel like I've used him for his sperm :haha: 

poor lad - promised him a blow job tonight though lol


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Ohhh marks getting some special trouser kisses :kiss: (_)lllllllllllllllD - - 
:haha:

ness me and ross had sex twice in 8 months of being pregnant i kept thinking he might poke kadens head!!! i understand that he'd have to have a nob the size of a horse to even get any where near it but i just couldnt rest...plus it just didnt feel right :shrug:


----------



## Helly

Haha, you two are hilarious, yay for blow jobs lol. I didnt think sex felt right when I was pregnant with James, Mark is probably nervous of it as well Ness x


----------



## Nessicle

Mommy2Kian said:


> Ohhh marks getting some special trouser kisses :kiss: *(_)lllllllllllllllD - - *
> :haha:
> 
> ness me and ross had sex twice in 8 months of being pregnant i kept thinking he might poke kadens head!!! i understand that he'd have to have a nob the size of a horse to even get any where near it but i just couldnt rest...plus it just didnt feel right :shrug:

:rofl: :rofl: :haha: that is tooo funny!! 

Mark has a pretty large penis lol and I'm scared the bashing on my cervix will do harm lol


----------



## tryforbaby2

Oh My God! What did I just walk right into!?

BJ's? Penis Size? Bashing Cervix? :rofl:

M2K, my DH has not enough stamina but not as little as your DH. Ness's has alot, even though she has to get him going. My DH says not to push TTC too much because it'll happen when God wants it to. Blah Blah Blah.... I would love to get 3 days worth of :sex: in at ovulation. I have to be content with what I get. I feel confident about BD this cycle as we never BD right after O and we did this time, so maybe it's a little extra nudge we need. My bfp is on order I am just waiting for it to arrive!!! :cloud9:

I am only 3-4dpo and I want to know now! Yes or No. Talk about impatient! :rofl: I am wishing for sore tender breats, nausea or something that will give me a sign of pregnancy.....


----------



## IceFire

Hi ladies! Sorry about being MIA, but I have been lurking just haven't had time to post!

Julie, welcome back! I have missed your PMA! As with you, my :bfp: is on order but I am trying to focus on other things as I am honestly sick of TTC :rofl: AF will be here Thursday next week, and I am pretty sure she is coming :cry: I have been really crampy today, a little weird for so early in the TWW but not unheard of. CP has been high and soft since OV but is a little lower and firmer today, so that combined with the cramping makes me sure that the :witch: is coming....

Hope you are all well! Welcome and tons of :dust: to our new members!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Icefire, I am so ready for our damned BFP!


----------



## Sacha27

Hi Nessicle,

How long were you using softcups before expecting?

Sacha


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hi ladies!

I have read so much of this thread, which led to me ordering some softcups! DH and I are planning to start TTC this July, and I am hoping that they will help lead to a quick :bfp:!

There was soo much helpful info in these posts, at first I must admit I was scared of how big they looked and everything, but reading about you girl's experiences with them has been relieving. I wish everyone tooonnnnss of babydust and hope that you guys get your posi's ASAP :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

Allie - my cervix was low and firm at around 7dpo (the day I'm pretty sure beanie implanted!) so always chance don't count yourself out just yet!


----------



## Nessicle

Sacha27 said:


> Hi Nessicle,
> 
> How long were you using softcups before expecting?
> 
> Sacha

Hi Sacha this was my 3rd cycle using softcups - I think the reason I didnt get my bfp before this cycle was because I had been on bcp for 12 years and only came off it at the end of December and I think it took a couple of months to completely come out of my system! 

Good luck! x:flower:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Morning lovies :flower:

wow yesterday i had some intense pains...ill try to explain it...ok i was standing up straight and i lent back but used my tummy muscles to stop me from falling backwards (i was looking at my baby belly in the mirror and nearly fell back :haha:) i thought OWWWWW so i tried again it was like a pins and needle sensation just below my c-section scar...i tried again and it lasted about 5 minutes then it went...also some wierd like tightening just below belly button like someone had string attatched and was pulling, is this weird?


----------



## Nessicle

Ooh!!!!! I felt tugging sensations and about 11dpo i started getting tightening/stretching sensations! Omg!!!!


----------



## Helly

Cat, that sounds really good, interesting about your section scar tingling, apparently thats quite common. No testing before Monday morning, Im in Prague this weekend and dont want to miss your post!


----------



## flubdub

Ok, going to order softcups today. Is Access Diagnostics the best place for the in uk?
Bless, our poor oh's. We bd'd every day for a week around ov time, and by the 5th night, we'd both had enough. It was so unromantic; we were talking about the house and stuff while we were doing it cos we were that fed up of sex! lol


----------



## Nessicle

yeah I would say so hun! 

I dressed up and everything for Mark, my OH, so it wouldnt get too "clinical" if you know what I mean lol x


----------



## Jennifer8

Mommy2Kian said:


> Ohhh marks getting some special trouser kisses :kiss: (_)lllllllllllllllD - -
> :haha:
> 
> :haha: Soooooo funny!!! x


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Is the pins and needle thing quite common my c section scar??? theres no way im makin it up i didnt even know it was a symtom!!! i just thought it was me...now im getting excited :happydance: i had it again today...and ness wow! surely my body wouldnt be this cruel? would it :nope:


----------



## Nessicle

yeah apparently it's quite common - why don't you post a thread on here seeing how many others have had it and got a bfp!


----------



## Nessicle

had my docs appointment this afternoon, he just listenend to my heart to check there were no irregular beats and booked me in with the midwife for a week on Tuesday, 27 April!! Can't believe it he he!! 

I got home though and I went for a wee and noticed there were two very small specks of rust coloured cm marks in my knickers. Scared me half to death! I haven't had any since, not got any real AF style cramps bit of a gripey tummy cos of the constipation but no proper cramps, and thankfully no other funny coloured CM absolutely nothing when I wipe, so thinking it's just a tiny bit of implantation blood that's worked it's way down through my cervix, especially as it's around when AF was due!


----------



## yomo

Nessicle said:


> had my docs appointment this afternoon, he just listenend to my heart to check there were no irregular beats and booked me in with the midwife for a week on Tuesday, 27 April!! Can't believe it he he!!
> 
> I got home though and I went for a wee and noticed there were two very small specks of rust coloured cm marks in my knickers. Scared me half to death! I haven't had any since, not got any real AF style cramps bit of a gripey tummy cos of the constipation but no proper cramps, and thankfully no other funny coloured CM absolutely nothing when I wipe, so thinking it's just a tiny bit of implantation blood that's worked it's way down through my cervix, especially as it's around when AF was due!

Glad everything went ok babes, the witch is on her hols for the next 9 months:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Yomo sweetie!! Have you got your FS appointment soon? I can't wait for some (preferably all!) my friends over here to come join me over in First tri! xxxx


----------



## Reds05

Glad your docs appt went well.

Wouldn't worry about the CM - it does sound like implanation bleeding, especially since AF is due.

Enjoy the next 8 months - they are the best ever (and make sure your OH pampers you - ALOT!!!!)

Hope to join you soon in first tri (body can't quite make its mind up if AF has arrived or not!!)


----------



## yomo

Nessicle said:


> thank you Yomo sweetie!! Have you got your FS appointment soon? I can't wait for some (preferably all!) my friends over here to come join me over in First tri! xxxx

Yep got my lap and dye on Wed, really worried about it! Not worried about the procedure just worried what they may find :wacko:

Don't you worry we shall be joining you at some point! You aint leaving us though are you? x


----------



## Nessicle

thank you reds! OH doesnt seem too excited at the moment lol he's like "i'll be more excited when I see a bump!" being an emotional pregnant woman I'm like "you're not excited about the baby" etc and I get upset but he's like "course I am!" bless him! 

Yomo honey not going anywhere yet! long as you guys don't mind me posting in here still!! I'm still managing the softcups testing thread for now anyway so gotta keep track of my girls in here!!

Just look at the lap and dye in this way - if they do find a blockage or something they can flush it out and you will have that bfp, whatever they find it's most likely fixable and they may not find anything, I have my fx that it's just a blockage they can flush and you will have that well derserved bfp xxx


----------



## yomo

Nessicle said:


> thank you reds! OH doesnt seem too excited at the moment lol he's like "i'll be more excited when I see a bump!" being an emotional pregnant woman I'm like "you're not excited about the baby" etc and I get upset but he's like "course I am!" bless him!
> 
> Yomo honey not going anywhere yet! long as you guys don't mind me posting in here still!! I'm still managing the softcups testing thread for now anyway so gotta keep track of my girls in here!!
> 
> Just look at the lap and dye in this way - if they do find a blockage or something they can flush it out and you will have that bfp, whatever they find it's most likely fixable and they may not find anything, I have my fx that it's just a blockage they can flush and you will have that well derserved bfp xxx

Oh thanks babes, you are right just wish that I had done this 2 years ago maybe I would have had my treasure by now. Have you told your parents?


----------



## Nessicle

I know but it's unfortunately only after a couple of years of frustration and emotional rollercoasters that doctors listen and you feel you may need a little helping hand - I've every faith it will be something fixable :hugs: 

yeah mum, dad and 3 sisters all know! I told one of my sisters on her 21st birthday she was over the moon! this is going to be one very spoiled baby!!xxx


----------



## yomo

Nessicle said:


> I know but it's unfortunately only after a couple of years of frustration and emotional rollercoasters that doctors listen and you feel you may need a little helping hand - I've every faith it will be something fixable :hugs:
> 
> yeah mum, dad and 3 sisters all know! I told one of my sisters on her 21st birthday she was over the moon! this is going to be one very spoiled baby!!xxx

True, I am sure he/she will be. I have a little nephew he is 3 months and I love the bones off him, it's really scary to how much I love him so god knows what I am going to be like with a little one of my own x

I bet you are bursting with excitement arn't you.


----------



## Nessicle

so excited but so nervous as anything could go wrong at this stage I seriously love this baby so much already and it's not got a heartbeat yet! Goodness knows how I will be when I am further along and feel the baby moving!


----------



## brillbride

hi girls u can tick me off the list got my AF today----aw well...xxxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

hey lovlies :flower:


ness glad the appointment went well has it sunk in now...this time next year ur baby will be 4 months old :happydance:

yomo i hope everything goes well with the lap and dye and you get some answers :hugs:

helly hope ur adventure to prague is going well :flower:

as for me- well i took a test 20miu and a big fat nothing! kinda gutted but it is early but it kinda nocks you down doesnt it...like surely there should be some faint line or summat? i need some superdrug ones :-k
Im so worried she is gonna turn up tuesday i had a dream that i bled clots and had a miscarriage :( hope it isnt true!

Anyway, ross has gone to work untill 1:30...jack is comming round at 11, were going to take them out to the park/farm play footy and make a picnic, the sun is gleaming again and its gonna be a hot day! :happydance:

hope u are all ok :kiss:


----------



## Nessicle

Cat it's far too early to use a 20miu hun!! I had a faint line at 10dpo on a 10miu superdrug so it wouldnt show on a 20miu so don't worry! 

took another digi and it says "Pregnant 2-3" :happydance: shows me beanie is progressing the way he should! Having little cramps here and there but I know that's nothing to worry about!

OMG I will have a 4 month old?! Wow I will have my baby :cloud9: 

I got upset last night cos Mark doesnt seem to be showing an interest much yet lol I'm hormonal already! He gave me a big hug and said course he is excited it's just not very real for him yet - think by the time my bump pops and he hears the heartbeat it will be more real for him! 

brillbride, so sorry darling :hugs: damn stupid witch xx I will put it on the official testing thread hun if you can let me know your next testing date xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

thanks ness :hugs: im so happy for u sweety i really am :kiss:

how much are the superdrug ones are they on offer at all?

i wouldnt worry about mark ness, ross is the same...but as soon as they feel or see the movement it kinda makes thme think "shit this really is a baby" :haha: i no what u mean about loving the baby so much already...i used to talk to kaden in the bath at 5 weeks and he didnt even have any ears :rofl: we made this little human being and if u think u love ur baby now? u wait untill u see his little heart fluttering on the scan it's out of this world :cloud9:


----------



## Nessicle

wow I'll be totally in love! Oh glad it's not just Mark then - suppose it's hard for men especially when we give them a hard time over it lol cos although I know I haven't felt the baby and won't do for a while yet I've felt all the stretching and tightening and peeing constantly lol and I have an overwhelming need to protect this little bean already! 

yeah the superdrugs are buy one get one free on packs of two so you get 4 tests for £8


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Ohhhh thanks i need to get to superdrug some how!

right im off to get showerd then drag kian to superdrug with me before jack comes round :haha: have a lovely day ladies what ever u may be doing :thumbup:

Speak soon :kiss:


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha poor Kian lol aww hope you enjoy the sun and let me know how you get on with the superdrugs :dust: and FX for you I hope this is your month we can be bump buddies xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:lol: well i didnt get chance to go to a superdrug i had to go morrisons and do the boring food shop and get munchies for jack and kian for the picnic :thumbup: but as i was therei saw 2 pregnancy tests for £4.49 and they detect as early as 4 days befor period, i tried to find the miu but i eint got a clue it is probably the same as the ones ive already got 20 miu :lol:

oh well...im testing monday now, but my PMA is slowly fading :shrug:


----------



## Nessicle

just don't test yet Cat - wait until at least Monday then there's more of a chance the hcg will show


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Thanks ness i will do, hope ur having a lovely weekend, have u shuved a pillow up ur top yet and looked in the mirror with excitement :haha:

just got back from a lovely day out, made som etea now on the settee watching dr who with ross and kian...not much else on :dohh: someone remind me why i pay my tv license! 

i posted a thread in TWW but only one reply :lol: today has nearly gone and sunday will soon be here then nearly time :happydance:

ross might have to work in london for 8 weeks :cry: he can come home on weekend, so this might be my only time for a couple of months :shrug:...i think ill sign up to the gym if she turns up...beat the crap out of my body for tricking me :haha:have a lovely evening ladies :kiss:


----------



## Helly

How sad am I? only here to see if cat and ness are ok. Made up your doctors appointment went well ness!

Knew you'd test this morning cat, as said it's still too early hon, test again Monday. Sounds like you and kian have had a good day. Prague is beautiful, bloody cold and surprisingly expensive though. Had ewcm today and cervix is fertile so dtd and now in a pub while he watches the match. Softcup leaking badly but copied ness and kept legs up and did orgasm before inserting it so fingers crossed and now I'm on tea as no more alcohol allowed. Hugs to everyone! xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Helly aww bless you checking up on us while you're away! :hugs: 

FX the "manual orgasm" works for you - I reckon that maximised my chances this cycle :thumbup!: glad you're enjoying prague! Hope to see a nice piccie when you get back!

Cat - lol no haven't put a pillow up my jumper yet ha ha but I am sooo bloated i look about 6 months pregnant anyway so I can imagine it ha ha! 

Hope you had a lovely day and step away from the tests til Tuesday :flower: xxx


----------



## IceFire

Good evening ladies!

I hope you are all having a lovely weekend! I have spent today soaking up some sun at a horse show, although I soaked up too much as I am a little burned! I am quite fair-skinned so it isn't really that hard:blush: 

Ness I am excited to see that digi! Beanie is really "cooking" nicely :rofl: Good luck at the midwife appointment!

Cat don't test too early!! Gets you down when you still have a chance! FX'd for you!!

Helly I am cheering on those spermies for you!! FX'd for your BFP!

Love and :dust: to all!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Ladies im so fricken worried...i just tested and theres 2 lines :shock: i peed on the stick stuck it on the side while i washed my hands, went back and thought shit im sure i see another line...so i took it to the bedroom window to look and i didnt even have to squint, sure enough it is sooo faint (10dpo) but even ross could see it :cry: why are u crying cat i hear u say...well im worried now because im all excited but ive never used morrisons brand before (test as early as 4 days before period) what if i test tomo and its gone ill feel like my world has fallen apart!

ive had mad symtoms this time though...

my back left gum hurt

itchy wet right ear :shrug:

light backache

that wierd feeling at 7dpo like someone had string attatched my my belly and was pullin on it

that pins and needles feeling in my feet and c-section scar

dizzyness

i cant think of the others right now..oh this morning slight nausea

oh no what if its a chemical...

WHAT IF IM PREGNANT????????????????????????????? BABY WILL BE DUE 22ND XMAS AND KIAN WILL HAVE HIS LONG AWAITED BABY :happydance:

pma cat pma!!!

:dust:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

p.s i said to ross "omg if im pregnant i can be bump buddies with ness.." he was like "who the hell is ness? and whats a bleeding bump buddy :rofl:
i said never mind its something u men just dont understand :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: about Ross omg I sooo want you to be my bump and text buddy :happydance: 

I just got chills reading your first post.....the supermarket brand tests are pretty good hun - a line is a line! I got a faint line at 10dpo! Test again tomorrow morning with FMU! Today is gonna be a loooonnngg day for you lol!

I've had loadsa pins and needles and numbness in my hands and feet and I had a nipping sensation behind my belly button on 7dpo OMG OMG and don't dare think chemical honey!! YOu've carried two babies to term you won't have a chemical! xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Allie! 

:haha: yep beanie is cooking away in there! I had two 1mm specks of rusty coloured CM on Friday which totally scared the cramp outta me lol but nothing since!! Think it must've been tiny dots of IB that worked it's way through my cervix! 

Thank God I've not had anything else! I've never prayed so much in my life as now - I want this baby so much! 

Sorry you're burned sweetie! Get some aloe vera on that burning skin to help cool and soothe it! xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:happydance: omg ness im so excited!!! its been 6 months tuesday to the day kaden died, the day AF is due how wierd! i hope he has blessed us with a healthy baby brother or sister for himself and kian.. ARGGGHHHHHH can i just sleep untill tomorrow!!! :wohoo:

forgot to add that last night i was taking kians tshirt off an di had to stop because i had some quite intense pains in my left area where my ovary is, really sharp stabbin pains that made me yell owwwww...kian was like whats wrong mommy....do u think baby is really getting comdfortable? omg i cant believe this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

wow how amazing is that exactly 6 months after Kaden you get a lil beanie sent from him!! OMG I can't wait til tomorrow to find out :happydance: 

apparently when you conceive there's like a small cyst left round your ovary to communicate with the eggy and that sharp pain can last for a couple of weeks past conception! Mine has stopped now but I had it all this week!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Eint it wierd how you just "have a good feeling"? i said earlier on when i was few dpo i have a really good feeling this time...must be intuition? along with the symtoms too i guess...:thumbup:

ive just gone up to have another look i left it on the windowsill and yes its deffinatly there with pink in it :happydance: 

ness ill be due a c-section again and they do it a week before duedate so that would make it...around the 15th december? our babies will be days apart how exciting :dance:


----------



## Nessicle

OMG how exciting for you!! Yep my EDD is 20 December!!! 

Haven't got a UK based bump buddy yet so that would be ace to have a UK buddy and one of my original bandb friends! :happydance:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:wohoo: never thought id feel this happy again!!!

right im off to get in shower, dressed and going inlaws to visit...but im not saying a word to anyone YET not untill a tuesday has past! shhhhh:haha:

have a lovely sunday ladies, and speak soon xXx


----------



## Nessicle

so excited honey xxx let me know asap tomorrow what happens with your test! 

have a lovely sunday - we're in the garden again! gorgeous day! xx


----------



## BellaBlu

:happydance: I WANNA KNOW! This is gonna drive me nutty. Fingers crossed for you darling! Lets see another set of lines :D :hugs:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Yay, Mommy2Kian!!!! Super exciting!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Thankyou ladies, while at the inlaws i felt so queasy, and giddy, we came home...if im not pregnant then somethings wrong!!!

i want tomorrow to hurry up, will it be a little darker the line? if it is then tuesday im taking my CB digi thats been in my draw since december :flower:


why do i have a feeling that come tomorrow im going to be so dissapointed? 

Grrrr hurry up and let the moon coem out so i can go bed :haha:

im cooking a lovely huge fat roast dinner cus although i feel sicky im bloody starving :lol:

hope ur sundays are going well ladies, and bella thankyou for stopping by :hugs:


----------



## Helly

Yayyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PMA Cat, knew you'd test this morning and so glad you did! You have to stick around missy! 

Hey bella! X


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Im going no where untill all yous come over with me and ness in 1st trimester!!! hows that for PMA :thumbup:

im having dull cramps like AF comming, i hope she doesnt turn up by suprise!!!

is it time for sleep yet? :haha:


----------



## nevertogether

i'm new to TTC and just purchased the softcups. i missed my period last month and should be due for AF tomorrow. if she comes, i plan on trying them in june when DH comes to Germany for training. FX'ed for all you ladies!~


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Good luck to u hun :dust:


----------



## Helly

Good luck nevertogether!

Now for some serious TMI... Got to the airport and started getting bad ov pains. There's a proper seedy pay by the hour hotel in the terminal building. You can guess the rest haha!!!!!!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Helly said:


> Good luck nevertogether!
> 
> Now for some serious TMI... Got to the airport and started getting bad ov pains. There's a proper seedy pay by the hour hotel in the terminal building. You can guess the rest haha!!!!!!!

OMG, that's AWESOME!!! :rofl: Go :spermy: Go!!!


----------



## Nessicle

:rofl: Helly you go girl! A girl's gotta do what a girls gotta do hey?!

Cat I felt so nervous the next day after I'd got my faint bfp - I was worried I was imagining things! But nope it was there! Gosh I can't wait to get on here tomorrow to find out!!

AFM, OH's parents came to visit (haven't told them about baby yet - OH wants to wait til 12 weeks) and went out for dinner with some friends and their kids and only just got back, just about to go and watch True Blood and will be back on in a bit!

Feeling fine except a bit tired this afternoon so had a nap, felt a little wave or two of nausea this afternoon for the first time and my boobs are so veiny now lol, have noticed a couple of stretch marks on my thighs! :shocked: Bio oil is being bought tomorrow lol! Been using cocoa butter but think Oil will be better!! 

I'm feeling so bloated - took some pics and gonna start my journal later! Hope you all come take a look! 

xxx


----------



## Jennifer8

I caved and tested and got a :bfn:. :nope: thought it would happen this month!


----------



## Kita

M2K CONGRATS :happydance: You deserve it! And I bet when you pee on that stick tomorrow, the line will be nice and dark!! I believe your angel is sending you a present :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

Jen when is AF due?


----------



## Jennifer8

Tuesday. I have had loads of symptoms this month and just felt this was it. But after BFN i feel doubtful. x


----------



## Nessicle

you're not out yet unless the witch shows hun xx


----------



## yomo

Mommy2Kian said:


> :happydance: omg ness im so excited!!! its been 6 months tuesday to the day kaden died, the day AF is due how wierd! i hope he has blessed us with a healthy baby brother or sister for himself and kian.. ARGGGHHHHHH can i just sleep untill tomorrow!!! :wohoo:
> 
> forgot to add that last night i was taking kians tshirt off an di had to stop because i had some quite intense pains in my left area where my ovary is, really sharp stabbin pains that made me yell owwwww...kian was like whats wrong mommy....do u think baby is really getting comdfortable? omg i cant believe this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I have everything crossed for you M2K!!! you sooooo deserve it x:kiss:


----------



## Starmoon

Hi Nessicle, glad is all going well for you and your mini bump! Could you add my testing date for 4th May please.

Thanks x


----------



## IceFire

Ok I am totally :rofl: at Helly! What a hilarious conception story that would make! Gooooooo spermies! :haha:

Huge :hugs: to you Jen. Don't count yourself out until that :witch: is here.

FX'd for you Cat. Hope you've got that BFP!

Good luck and lots of :dust: to starmoon and nevertogether.

Ness still so tickled for you! Enjoy every last second of this pregnancy!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Ladies, i woke at 5:30 this morning and just had to do it...i must say i havent felt this happy since finding out i was pregnant with kaden, last year was the worst year i have ever had, and this year is looking to be one of the best! i got my :bfp: :cloud9:

didnt use softcups, no concieve plus, no preseed, had :sex: once on peak day of the cbfm, and bam...no stresssing about when to have sex...and it happend!!! i cant believe it! we will be having a baby for xmas and kian is going to get his wish, a long awaited brother/sister!!!

:wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







120420101356.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 8









120420101357.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## laura6914

ok Cat Im soooooo happy for you. Close to bursting into tears. See goes to show that no stressing actually works. Did with me to. 
Im made up for you hun i really am. 

xxxxxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Thankyou hun, i cant quite believe it, i didnt think the cb digi would pick it up yet but im so happy it did, i believe it more when i read it :cloud9:

look at u 14 weeks already, its flying by hun! :happydance:do you have an inkling of gender? xXx


----------



## laura6914

Im really made up for you chick i really am. fantastic lines to on the asdas one. :thumbup:

yep, im convinced im having a boy. definitly convinced. I have my heart set on a girl but will love it just the same if its a boy. 

xxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

I think we all have a preference hun, but as long as ur baby is healthy who cares eh :flower: anyway boys are fun, kian is my little soulmate, and he helps me tidy up too :haha:


----------



## laura6914

too right chick. 

Ill be happy either way, i have waited that long. 

When are you going to book your Drs appointment? I was up your neck of the woods the weekend with the family. 

xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

The dr said as soon as i get pregnant again to go and see her and she will give me a higher dose of folic acid as kaden had numerouse neural tube defects...so im ringing today at 9 :lol:

its been lovely weather here laura, makes a change! been able to take kian up sandwell valley :D


----------



## laura6914

yeah get straight up there hun. 

Ah i love sandwell valley, i like to have a nice walk around swan lake and forge mill when the weather is nice.I used to swim in forge mill when i was a teen, looking back at it now was soooo stupid. . 
Well my dad done phills tattoo on Friday so me and my mum sat in the garden. Lovely and warm. Im getting a full back peice when the baby is here and getting one on the top of my leg. So exciting.


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Yeh the park is the only decent thing around here :lol:

exciting about tattoo, i must find room for little beanies name..:haha:


----------



## laura6914

Im having two cherubs with a ribbon that oes from top to bottom wrapped around them with the babies name and dob in it. I want it big enough to cover the top of my back, i already have something covering the bottom half. 

xx


----------



## yomo

Mommy2Kian said:


> Ladies, i woke at 5:30 this morning and just had to do it...i must say i havent felt this happy since finding out i was pregnant with kaden, last year was the worst year i have ever had, and this year is looking to be one of the best! i got my :bfp: :cloud9:
> 
> didnt use softcups, no concieve plus, no preseed, had :sex: once on peak day of the cbfm, and bam...no stresssing about when to have sex...and it happend!!! i cant believe it! we will be having a baby for xmas and kian is going to get his wish, a long awaited brother/sister!!!
> 
> :wohoo:

M2K I am so happy for you, You were playing on my mind when I went to bed last night! Don't know how you managed to get to sleep with excitement. Congrats Cat xx

:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Helly

Brilliant Cat! So chuffed the CB digi worked this early for you. Kian is going to love his Christmas Pressie! x

Not sure if I ovulated or not, temp hasnt spiked that well :(


----------



## Nessicle

OMG Cat I told you lady! :happydance: :happydance: :wohoo: :bunny: :wohoo: 

So so so so so made up for you bump buddy!! :happydance: 

No stressing worked for me too - the SMEP really helped me to relax for defo and we only had :sex: on CD13, 14 and 15 lol! 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Titi

Mommy2Kian said:


> Ladies, i woke at 5:30 this morning and just had to do it...i must say i havent felt this happy since finding out i was pregnant with kaden, last year was the worst year i have ever had, and this year is looking to be one of the best! i got my :bfp: :cloud9:
> 
> didnt use softcups, no concieve plus, no preseed, had :sex: once on peak day of the cbfm, and bam...no stresssing about when to have sex...and it happend!!! i cant believe it! we will be having a baby for xmas and kian is going to get his wish, a long awaited brother/sister!!!
> 
> :wohoo:

WOOOHOOOOOOOOOO!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::baby::baby::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## BellaBlu

Okay, So I'm honestly crying right now. :cry: Talk about being a sap-ass. I'm just so excited for you hun, CONGRATS on that well deserved BFP! I'm so happy for you. :happydance: - By the time I come back in June you will all be in first trimester and I will be lonely :( 

Oh well, I'll break BnB rules and hang out in first trimester until I get my BFP... I am NOT letting you girls leave me! Lol. 

You're Welcome for stopping in, I couldn't miss the opportunity to tell you congrats on that :bfp: honey, You are all my girls! 

Helly- you're next.. I can feeeeeeeeel it. :hugs:


----------



## BellaBlu

Yomo & Titi- you girls are coming soon after, keep your spirits high. :bunny:


----------



## Razcox

Mommy2Kian said:


> Ladies, i woke at 5:30 this morning and just had to do it...i must say i havent felt this happy since finding out i was pregnant with kaden, last year was the worst year i have ever had, and this year is looking to be one of the best! i got my :bfp: :cloud9:
> 
> didnt use softcups, no concieve plus, no preseed, had :sex: once on peak day of the cbfm, and bam...no stresssing about when to have sex...and it happend!!! i cant believe it! we will be having a baby for xmas and kian is going to get his wish, a long awaited brother/sister!!!
> 
> :wohoo:

So So happy for you :happydance: It looks to be a good year for a few of us and long may it carry on! :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

Hi bella! :wave: 

You will be more than welcome over in first tri with any of us :hugs: xx


----------



## mamaxm

huge congrats m2k! can't believe only one bd! and no preseed?! gives me hope! i only have enough for maybe two days so hooray!


----------



## tryforbaby2

M2K! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations hunnie! Happy and Healthy Nine Months!!!! :)


----------



## IceFire

:happydance: :happydance: :wohoo: :wohoo: congratulations Cat!

Maybe its lucky to ovulate on april fool's day! I hope so-i got my positive opk on April 1...I am 12 dpo so we will know soon. I hope the relaxing helped me as much as it helped you two. I doubt it though. Not a pregnancy symptom in sight and just feel like the :witch: is coming. Not to worry sabrina...I'm sure I will still be here in june :cry:


----------



## Titi

BellaBlu said:


> Yomo & Titi- you girls are coming soon after, keep your spirits high. :bunny:

Thanks Bella!!!!!!! I think I speak for Yomo too as I say WE sure hope so!!! Missed you hun!:hugs:


----------



## Jennifer8

:happydance: Congratulations Cat. :happydance::happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## Helly

Bella, I reckon I'll be here too honey. Missed you, hope things are going well for you x


----------



## yomo

BellaBlu said:


> Yomo & Titi- you girls are coming soon after, keep your spirits high. :bunny:

How are you babes? Not heard anything from you in a long time, what have you been upto? :winkwink:


----------



## yomo

Titi said:


> BellaBlu said:
> 
> 
> Yomo & Titi- you girls are coming soon after, keep your spirits high. :bunny:
> 
> Thanks Bella!!!!!!! I think I speak for Yomo too as I say WE sure hope so!!! Missed you hun!:hugs:Click to expand...

We do miss you!!! I have noticed Titi we are on the sameday! Do you have 28 day cycles? We are going to be joining them shortly don't you worry x


----------



## Titi

Hiya Yomo-just creeping around.......I've been a little discouraged lately and find it harder to come on B&B when I get like that. I was trying to get TTC off the mind due to everyone saying how "I need to be relaxed and forget about it" (arghhhhhhhhhh ](*,)) but after a few cycles of that-that didn't help either.
How are you?


----------



## Titi

yomo said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BellaBlu said:
> 
> 
> Yomo & Titi- you girls are coming soon after, keep your spirits high. :bunny:
> 
> Thanks Bella!!!!!!! I think I speak for Yomo too as I say WE sure hope so!!! Missed you hun!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> We do miss you!!! I have noticed Titi we are on the sameday! Do you have 28 day cycles? We are going to be joining them shortly don't you worry xClick to expand...

Wow we are! Yes-I usually have 27 or 28 day cycles but generally OV on cd12 or 13. I should know today, doing my opk later. Have been doing SMEP this month also-thanks to ness.


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Thankyou ladies :happydance:

im still in shock :shock: is it really happening? i cant believe it!!!

just been doctors to get my folic acid because they told me if i get pregnant again, go straight to the docs and get 5mg dose...a higher dose than last time..hope it helps beanie this time!!! got midwife appointment wednesday too...need to get checked asap i guess, will have alot more scans to make sure bubz eint got what kaden had fingers crossed :cloud9:

bella youll be over with us soon hun :hugs:, and so will the rest of you :flower:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

mamaxm said:


> huge congrats m2k! can't believe only one bd! and no preseed?! gives me hope! i only have enough for maybe two days so hooray!

thankyou hun, we had 3 :sex: we had 2 peak days but we only :sex: on 1 peak day, i fell asleep on the last peak day :lol:...we :sex: cd 9,11 &12 ov'd cd13 :flower:


----------



## Minimin

OMG Cat! CONGRATS!! :wohoo:
I am so pleased for you and so glad this year is turning around for you! :hugs:

Bella- I shall still be here :hugs: I dont plan to ttc again until July :( on me lonesome then! 

Still will cyberstalk everyone though.


----------



## starcrossed

Yay to M2K :) CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

I got my :bfp: today too!!!!

April is a GOOD Month for softcups!!!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

thankyou min, july will soon fly by :hugs:

starcrossed no way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! when u due? wow congrats!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Titi

starcrossed said:


> Yay to M2K :) CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!
> 
> I got my :bfp: today too!!!!
> 
> April is a GOOD Month for softcups!!!

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am so happy for you!!! ahhh!!! See-I told you I had a feeling you would get PG straight away!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Mommy2Kian said:


> Thankyou ladies :happydance:
> 
> im still in shock :shock: is it really happening? i cant believe it!!!
> 
> just been doctors to get my folic acid because they told me if i get pregnant again, go straight to the docs and get 5mg dose...a higher dose than last time..hope it helps beanie this time!!! got midwife appointment wednesday too...need to get checked asap i guess, will have alot more scans to make sure bubz eint got what kaden had fingers crossed :cloud9:
> 
> bella youll be over with us soon hun :hugs:, and so will the rest of you :flower:

aww what exactly was it that Kaden had? 

I asked my doc about folic acid cos of my coeliac as coeliacs can be deficient in it but he said if I've been taking it for 3 months then there shouldnt be a problem as I've been living a gluten free lifestyle for a while now giving my body chance to repair itself x


----------



## Helly

Huge congrats to starcrossed!!!!!


----------



## yomo

Titi said:


> Hiya Yomo-just creeping around.......I've been a little discouraged lately and find it harder to come on B&B when I get like that. I was trying to get TTC off the mind due to everyone saying how "I need to be relaxed and forget about it" (arghhhhhhhhhh ](*,)) but after a few cycles of that-that didn't help either.
> How are you?

I tried that for a month, I missed you girls the truth is that we get more support on here than anywhere else and thats what I need to keep me motivated. 

How are you meant to not think about it??? Don't know about you but I think about it 3/4 of the day lol x


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Ness- Kaden had something called Ventriculomegaly- water on the brain, he had that much water that his little brain didnt have the room to develop properly and what brain he did have was very small and thin, his arms and legs were small for his gestation too, we used to joke about him being 4ft while kian would be 6ft, didnt realise it would get as bad as it did, we were prepared for learning difficulties, it's ashame because he was a beautiful handsome little boy with the most beautiful features... there were 3 catorgories he could fall in, it could get better, stay the same or become severe, little kadens got severe...you never think it will happen to you, i dont smoke, drink, took folic acid all way through avoided coleslaw, soft cheese, icecream, and i was the unlucky one...yet standing outside 8 months pregnant women were smoking etc..it really did get on my wick!!! (no offense meant to any smokers)

:flower:


----------



## Helly

Cat, I think you are amazing how you have coped through all that. Its all going to be fine this time, youve got Kaden looking out for this little one.


----------



## yomo

Titi said:


> yomo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BellaBlu said:
> 
> 
> Yomo & Titi- you girls are coming soon after, keep your spirits high. :bunny:
> 
> Thanks Bella!!!!!!! I think I speak for Yomo too as I say WE sure hope so!!! Missed you hun!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> We do miss you!!! I have noticed Titi we are on the sameday! Do you have 28 day cycles? We are going to be joining them shortly don't you worry xClick to expand...
> 
> Wow we are! Yes-I usually have 27 or 28 day cycles but generally OV on cd12 or 13. I should know today, doing my opk later. Have been doing SMEP this month also-thanks to ness.Click to expand...

I am the same, 27 to 28 days but I always get a + opk on day 14. I am not allowed sex this cycle as I'm having my lap and dye wed so I aint :sex: for 2 and a half weeks :dohh:

I am hoping I can get at least one in after Wed if I am not to sore :nope:

We need to make it our mission to get ouR BFP!!!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Thankyou helly, but if it wasnt for ross and kian i would have been in a really dark place now, i feed off there strength, they keep me a float :flower:


----------



## Helly

I know what you mean, James and Don do the same for me. I missed James so much while I was in Prague, picked him up from my mums this morning and I just cuddled him and cuddled him, whilst he moaned I was blocking his view of the sodding disney channel, 3 year olds eh!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:lol: yes kids eh! kians the same, hes into chipmunks number 2 at the minute, we have watched it over and over he sits there saying the words before they say it on the tele :haha:


----------



## Helly

Note to self, dont introduce James to chipmunks 2 :D We have the same with Toy Story 2, and anything else with Disney on it. I'd like to smack Special Agent (b)Oso in the head, stupid programme!


----------



## Titi

yomo said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yomo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BellaBlu said:
> 
> 
> Yomo & Titi- you girls are coming soon after, keep your spirits high. :bunny:
> 
> Thanks Bella!!!!!!! I think I speak for Yomo too as I say WE sure hope so!!! Missed you hun!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> We do miss you!!! I have noticed Titi we are on the sameday! Do you have 28 day cycles? We are going to be joining them shortly don't you worry xClick to expand...
> 
> Wow we are! Yes-I usually have 27 or 28 day cycles but generally OV on cd12 or 13. I should know today, doing my opk later. Have been doing SMEP this month also-thanks to ness.Click to expand...
> 
> I am the same, 27 to 28 days but I always get a + opk on day 14. I am not allowed sex this cycle as I'm having my lap and dye wed so I aint :sex: for 2 and a half weeks :dohh:
> 
> I am hoping I can get at least one in after Wed if I am not to sore :nope:
> 
> We need to make it our mission to get ouR BFP!!!Click to expand...


**Yes! Well maybe you will fall pg anyway b/c you aren't expecting it, (that's another thing I keep hearing) lol!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Helly said:


> Note to self, dont introduce James to chipmunks 2 :D We have the same with Toy Story 2, and anything else with Disney on it. I'd like to smack Special Agent (b)Oso in the head, stupid programme!

:rofl:


----------



## Nessicle

Mommy2Kian said:


> Ness- Kaden had something called Ventriculomegaly- water on the brain, he had that much water that his little brain didnt have the room to develop properly and what brain he did have was very small and thin, his arms and legs were small for his gestation too, we used to joke about him being 4ft while kian would be 6ft, didnt realise it would get as bad as it did, we were prepared for learning difficulties, it's ashame because he was a beautiful handsome little boy with the most beautiful features... there were 3 catorgories he could fall in, it could get better, stay the same or become severe, little kadens got severe...you never think it will happen to you, i dont smoke, drink, took folic acid all way through avoided coleslaw, soft cheese, icecream, and i was the unlucky one...yet standing outside 8 months pregnant women were smoking etc..it really did get on my wick!!! (no offense meant to any smokers)
> 
> :flower:

I agree with Helly - you're so strong to have gone through that! It's good you have Ross and Kian as your rays of sunshine to keep you going :flower: now your angel has sent you present for being such a good strong mommy!! 

I always say this to Mark - why do bad things happen to good people?


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Thankyou :flower: and in answer to your last question, im not sure, it's just the way life's planned out i guess :shrug: 

im sure this baby will be a healthy little bouncing cheeky bubba, ohh i cant wait to see him on scan look im calling him a he again :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

yeah I don't think anyone has the answer to that question hey? It sucks hairy balls 

Yeah you will have a lovely bouncing baby boy who will have a middle name of Kaden in his memory! 

We finally found a girls name Mark actually likes - Megan!


----------



## Kita

M2K I am SO THRILLED for you! Congrats :flower:


----------



## Jennifer8

:yipee: Congratulations starcrossed. xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

starcrossed said:


> Yay to M2K :) CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!
> 
> I got my :bfp: today too!!!!
> 
> April is a GOOD Month for softcups!!!


:flower: Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Congratulations again Delly!! I have two original softcup members for bump buddies now :happydance: no the rest of you I order you all to get a bfp so you can come over to first tri!!


----------



## Jennifer8

It's a good result for the softcup ladies. x


----------



## Nessicle

dont forget everyone to post testing dates, bfp's and witches in the official softcup testing thread! I'll forget to mark them all otherwise :flower:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Congrats to the new BFPs! Helping my PMA today to read this!


----------



## nevertogether

all you ladies make me sooooooooooooo anxious to try softcups with DH in june! hoping for a :baby: he told me last night that he can't wait to see me and make babies and use softcups! LOL, oh how he humors me :) :) :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

he also googled all of our lingo on here so he can read the forums too, haha. <3 DH.


----------



## Mommy2Kian

^ :lol: at leaste ue OH is interested, i've been on thsi site since dec 2008 and i doubt very much my partner knows my screen name :haha: he knows i come on here everyday, i've met alot of lovely ladies here :flower:

So this morning the witch didnt arrive :happydance: took another test and line is still there :happydance: i feel sicky already like when ur really hungry? :sick: hey im not complaining though :D

Oh and ness :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: @ sucks hairy balls !!!


----------



## yomo

starcrossed said:


> Yay to M2K :) CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!
> 
> I got my :bfp: today too!!!!
> 
> April is a GOOD Month for softcups!!!

Congrats a healthy 9 months to you and your bean x


----------



## yomo

Mommy2Kian said:


> ^ :lol: at leaste ue OH is interested, i've been on thsi site since dec 2008 and i doubt very much my partner knows my screen name :haha: he knows i come on here everyday, i've met alot of lovely ladies here :flower:
> 
> So this morning the witch didnt arrive :happydance: took another test and line is still there :happydance: i feel sicky already like when ur really hungry? :sick: hey im not complaining though :D
> 
> Oh and ness :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: @ sucks hairy balls !!!

How are you feeling this morning? Has it sunk in yet? x:happydance:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

No not really hun, ill go about my day, doing chores then it suddenly hits me! :haha: it will feel more real when i have my scan when ever that will be :flower: you have ur lap and dye tomorrow? what does that involve? :hugs:


----------



## yomo

Mommy2Kian said:


> No not really hun, ill go about my day, doing chores then it suddenly hits me! :haha: it will feel more real when i have my scan when ever that will be :flower: you have ur lap and dye tomorrow? what does that involve? :hugs:

I think I would be the same! 

It involves me laying on an x-ray table, they are then going to insert a tube into my cervix and pump dye through my tubes that they shall be able to see on the xray to see if all my tubes are clear or not. I have my fingers crossed it is a blockage as I really dont fancy the sounds of the next procedure that involves cutting me and using a camera! Fingers crossed I am really worried about it, just want to get it over and done with.

What have you got planned for today?


----------



## laura6914

Sorry to gate crash, 

Yomo i have the HSG done in November 2007. I had never ovulated until then. I didnt have any blockages but the dye must have unlodged something so small it couldnt be seen on the camera and i started ovulating after that. Its a really simple procedure, just feels like period pains whilst they are doing it. 
The Lap as you say is more invasive i never had to have that done but heard that it can take a few weeks to heal. 
Im sure the HSG willl do the trick, and your highly fertile for 6 months after having that done. Wish you all the best for tomorrow hun, im sure it will all go fine. 

xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Youll be fine hun, fingers crossed it will work :hugs: nothing planned for today to be honest im so tired but kians off school untill monday so no rest for me yet :lol: 

hey laura :hugs:


----------



## yomo

laura6914 said:


> Sorry to gate crash,
> 
> Yomo i have the HSG done in November 2007. I had never ovulated until then. I didnt have any blockages but the dye must have unlodged something so small it couldnt be seen on the camera and i started ovulating after that. Its a really simple procedure, just feels like period pains whilst they are doing it.
> The Lap as you say is more invasive i never had to have that done but heard that it can take a few weeks to heal.
> Im sure the HSG willl do the trick, and your highly fertile for 6 months after having that done. Wish you all the best for tomorrow hun, im sure it will all go fine.
> 
> xx

Oh thanks Laura, that has put my mind a rest a little.

I have heard that it can clear you out. I have my fingers crossed.

How are you feeling?

Thanks


----------



## Nessicle

Mommy2Kian said:


> ^ :lol: at leaste ue OH is interested, i've been on thsi site since dec 2008 and i doubt very much my partner knows my screen name :haha: he knows i come on here everyday, i've met alot of lovely ladies here :flower:
> 
> So this morning the witch didnt arrive :happydance: took another test and line is still there :happydance: i feel sicky already like when ur really hungry? :sick: hey im not complaining though :D
> 
> Oh and ness :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: @ sucks hairy balls !!!

lol ha ha I love that makes me giggle "sucks hairy balls" :haha:

:happydance::happydance: that witch is staying away!! I'm still crapping myself every time I feel some watery CM or get cramping which I've been assured is completely normal and is just everything stretching! Still worried sick though! 

I'm having to eat every couple of hours or I feel sicky too, like hunger sickness if that makes sense? x


----------



## Nessicle

Yomo honey we will all be thinking of you tomorrow and fx it is just a blockage they can fix and that's that and you will have your bfp before you know it xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

yes ness like hunger sickness...ive brought some special k breakfast bars with chocolate chip mmmmmmm too keep in my handbag for when i feel sick...ive just ate 2 and a bowl of cheerios :lol:


----------



## yomo

Nessicle said:


> Yomo honey we will all be thinking of you tomorrow and fx it is just a blockage they can fix and that's that and you will have your bfp before you know it xx

Thanks babes, hope so. 

How are you feeling today? X


----------



## laura6914

:wave:

Hey Cat and Ness, hope your both taking it easy and relaxing.

Yomo, you are very welcome chick. i hope it helps speed things up for you a little.

xx


----------



## Helly

Good luck Yomo, hope it goes well for you.

Cat - when is your docs appointment honey?


----------



## yomo

Helly said:


> Good luck Yomo, hope it goes well for you.
> 
> Cat - when is your docs appointment honey?

Thanks Helly, How are you? Did you enjoy your break? X


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Laura, Yomo and Helly!

well trying to take it easy - it's killing me this tiredness at work, it gets to 2pm and my eyes are rolling in my head which makes me look like either a drunk or a weirdo round my colleagues and I'm absolutely freezing all the time at the moment so I'm completely layered up and everyone else is fine lol 

Few crampy sensations this morning and tons of watery CM so those two combined have me running to the toilet about 4 times an hour to check to make sure there's nothing sinister but of course everything is fine lol! 

Looking forward to seeing the midwife on 27/04, will all start to feel more real then I think as generally I don't have many symptoms, except the cold and tiredness, bb's are only just starting to become a little achy and fuller! 

How about you Laura? are you starting to get the glow of pregnancy?!xxx


----------



## laura6914

wait until your about 6 weeks ness hun and the symtpoms will kick in with a vengence. 
Yeah im good. Phil says i have the pregnancy glow but i honestly cant see it. Im not having the most enjoyable pregnancy to be honest. But i know it will all be worth it in the end. Just have to put up with it.Startting to feel baby move which is amazing. 

Any news off Eve, still havent seen her around. 

xxx


----------



## Titi

Good luck Yomo!!!


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha thanks Laura I'm actually looking forward to getting some symptoms as it will be nice to feel pregnant but obviously sure I won;'t be feeling that after a few weeks with working and having morning sickness lol! 

Sorry you're not having the best pregnancy honey, I've heard the more morning sickness etc the stronger the baby xx


----------



## Nessicle

Oh and nothing off Eve - don't think she comes on anymore xxx


----------



## laura6914

i havent had morning sickness to bad, the symptoms seem to be going now. Had problems *downstairs* without going into details, headaches, tired all the time. So depressed with work. Cramped all the way through so far. Not nice but others have had worse. :shrug:

I hope she is ok. Its a shame that she doesnt come on anymore. 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

yeah I'm finding work hard already Laura and know it's going to get harder so sympathise with ya! Rubbish that you had probs 'downstairs' I can hazard a couple of guesses as to what it could be! 

The cramps are scary aren't they? When you want it so much as we all do and then although they're normal they do kinda freak you out a bit and you automatically think the worse - I spend half my day running to the loo to check my knickers! 

yeah it is a shame she doesnt come on anymore I liked Eve!! xxx


----------



## BellaBlu

You know, either way.. We will ALL be softcup graduates soon enough. I look forward to spending the 9 months with all of you girls where we can all exchange pregnancy stuff instead of TTC stuff! I'm so glad that I've met so many awesome ladies on here. :hugs: Minimin honey- Don't fret, everything is going to be alright. & Allie! All of us are going to get there soon. I do really like the idea of the "softcups graduates" thread for when we all get our bfp's, that way we can keep our initial group of girls over there without losing anyone :)

As for Eve- She's got a whole lot going on in her end of the woods right now, but she is okay :flower:.

All of you girls have a fantastic day. :friends:


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Bella!! :wave: 

yeah a softcups graduate thread sounds awesome!! I bet everyone on this thread gets their bfp before the end of summer :hugs: 

I assumed Eve had a lot going on and that's why she's stepped way from BandB for a while - long as she's ok that's good!!xxx


----------



## laura6914

hey Bella hun :wave: Nice to see you. Yep a softcups grads thread sounds fab. I do miss you girls a lot. i always lurk over hear but tend not to post too much. 


Ness i know what you mean, i spent the first try on knicker watch wearing only whites to make it easier to spot. :rofl: i have 12 weeks Sunday left until start my MAT leave thank heavens :happydance: im starting as early as i can.


----------



## BellaBlu

I know I do :thumbup: ... Hi babe :) :wave:

Ive been so anxious to get home to visit, and time is creeping by.. so I've been spending my time "spring cleaning" I got the bigger extra bedroom clutter cleaned out, and then I just laid on the floor and imagined where I would put the crib, and how it would be decorated. hehe.. I'm a hopeless TTC addict, even when I'm not ttc, I'm dreaming of my peanut. :flower: 

Do any of you girls have an idea of how you're going to decorate/theme the room depending on whether its a boy or girl?

I decided for a boy I'd do clouds painted on the walls, blue of course, and if it's a girl, I will still do clouds, but I'll do them a soft pink... with reys of sunshine and all that, and then color theme the rest of the room accordingly :)


----------



## BellaBlu

And laura I keep meaning to tell you, Your picture is GORGEOUS! You're so pretty! after seeing that avatar for the longest time, I pictured you as being older and blonder, lol. Who know's why. But you're def. stunning!


----------



## Nessicle

Laura I can't fault that starting mat leave early! I think depending on how I feel I'll try to leave it as long as possible so I have longer with the baby. 

Glad I'm not the only frequent knicker checker lol! I wear light underwear so I can 'monitor' my cm lol and make sure there's nothing sinister there! 

Bella - OH doesnt want to find out the sex so we will probably decorate in creams and neutrals, to be honest I think we would do that even if OH decides he does want to find out the sex (I think he will get excited and want to know - right now it's not very real for him) xxx


----------



## laura6914

thanks Bella hunny that very sweet of you. Nope im 23 but look about 12 :rofl: And a brunette, a dipsy one at that most times. :haha:

your very kind. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## BellaBlu

Ness honey, I would go insane not knowing the gender of the babe.. I wouldn't be able to do it! That's some tough stuff ;) Exciting though. 

Anyways lovez, I'm off for now.. I feel like I got hit by a train- I worked out for a few hours yesterday and now I can hardly lift my arms, Ouch! Talk about out of shape, lol.

No problem laura :flower: 

Bye girls, have a great day. :D


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hey helly i have midwife appointment at 1:00 tomorrow :D it will be just filling in pregnancy notes i guess and choosing which hospital i want to go to, although i think ill be at the same hospital, sitting in the fetal medicine department, its going to bring so many memories back of last year, but i can deal with that as long as little pip is fine :flower:

i wasnt ever sick with kian or kaden, but i do usually suffer with nausea, and tiredness...i cant wait to start showing, at leaste i eint gotta keep breathing in my baby fat now, cus if anyone does ask when im due i can actually say a date :haha: 

i feel like i got cold symtoms, like runny nose and watery tired eyes but thats about all.

Bella, we only live in a 2 bedroom house so if anything, baby will have to share with mommy and daddy untill we can move into a 3 bedroom house...im pretty sure im having another boy, i just cant see me being a girl mom yano? probably because im used to hearing "its a boy" :haha: im having images of xmas already :cloud9:


----------



## Helly

Made up you are seeing a midwife tomorrow, hopefully youll get some good folic acid tablets. Christmas will be brilliant in your house!

Bella - so glad things are OK with you and good to hear Eve is OK too. 

Huge hugs for Laura and Ness, the knicker watch team :D


----------



## BellaBlu

M2k- Thats funny that you say that because I was JUST thinking.. I bet you'll have a girl! :D I can't wait till you get to see on your scan.. I'm oh-so curious. I think you would be a lovely girl mom. :) I'm excited :happydance: I'm living vicariously through all of you prego softcups gals! :yipee:


----------



## Nessicle

yeah i really want to know too Bella! He said I can find out if I want but don't see the point if I can't buy any pink or blue stuff anyway! He wants a boy, I really don't mind what it is! Nice to see on here btw honey thank you for dropping buy :hugs: I'm due 20 December so obviously it will be late lol first babies usually are but what a nice xmas pressie!!

Cat I'm still having cold symptoms I feel really stuffy and have done since just before I got my bfp. Feeling constantly cold - don't know why they go on about feeling warm all the time when you're pregnant, a lot of the girls over in First tri have said they're freezing constantly too! Suppose it's all the blood round the baby detracting from my fingers and toes lol! 

Gosh the tiredness has set in now.....I want to sleep!!

xx


----------



## Helly

OK girls, Im being totally paranoid now that Im not ovulating, my temps arent really rising much, I think I should have ovulated on CD14 but didnt get a properly positive OPK, though it was much darker than the one on CD13 and CD15, but sorry for the way TMI...by cervix is still really really open. Surely if I ov'd on CD14 it would have closed by now??? That combined with the not particularly great rise is making me think I didnt OV, and Im not having that after paying for a dodgy hotel room in an airport! :D


----------



## Nessicle

I think it can stay low and open for a good few days after actual of hun so don't panic! I must say I'm very glad I didnt temp this cycle cos my temps the previous two cycles showed my ov date as 3or 4 days after my +opk 

I checked my cervix on 7dpo and it was low and hard lol I was convinced I was out!!


----------



## Helly

OK, ta Ness will stop the paranoia, I was convinced I hadnt ov'd last month as well and FF said I had. Will see what the next few temps do and keep BDing until its closed.


----------



## Nessicle

good plan I would keep bd'ing - it can't hurt perhaps you're lucky and get a few extra shots than most?! :hugs: 

x


----------



## Helly

Maybe! I just put a false higher temp in for tomorrow and it gave me crosshairs for CD14, which was Sunday when I got the really bad OV cramps and ran off to that hotel in the airport, that was about 7pm. So we DTD Saturday night, Sunday at 7pm, when we got home at about 1.30am Monday morning and last night. Surely that has to do the job!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:rofl: Helly and her dirty bonk at the airport :haha: "so mom where was i concieved?" oh.. me and ur dad paid for a "pay and play" hotel room :rofl:

bella really? id love a girl too, just so i can experience raising a boy and a girl, and doing her hair, plus my friend runs a dance school, i could take her there :lol: but ill be more happy for a baby i can bring home :D

im very hungry again, hmmm what to eat what to eat...ness im also cold too! i had my wooly jamas on in bed last night and my socks :lol:

Helly ive already had my high dose folic acid, i went yesterday,cant afford to wait around :D


----------



## Helly

Haha yep, might call the baby Ruzyne (name of the airport) :D OH couldnt believe what I was roping him in to!

Made up theyve got you straight on the high dose hon, cant wait to see those baby pics at Christmas!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

how long hav eu been trying for Helly? what cycle is this?


----------



## yomo

Mommy2Kian said:


> :rofl: Helly and her dirty bonk at the airport :haha: "so mom where was i concieved?" oh.. me and ur dad paid for a "pay and play" hotel room :rofl:
> 
> bella really? id love a girl too, just so i can experience raising a boy and a girl, and doing her hair, plus my friend runs a dance school, i could take her there :lol: but ill be more happy for a baby i can bring home :D
> 
> im very hungry again, hmmm what to eat what to eat...ness im also cold too! i had my wooly jamas on in bed last night and my socks :lol:
> 
> Helly ive already had my high dose folic acid, i went yesterday,cant afford to wait around :D

Thats it now Cat, the babymaking is done back to the pj's and socks :haha::haha:


----------



## yomo

I have been away for an hour and look what I have missed :haha::haha:

I think I would HAVE to know the wait what drive me insane! 

I think the thread would be a great idea, I agree I have made some wonderful friends, feels like I can talk to you about anything. I really am grateful for all the support that you give to me and I hope I offer the same to all you guys.

:hugs:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Yes yomo, no more sexy underwear and stockings to get OH in the mood, im back to looking like bridget jones with my jamas and my big pants :haha:


----------



## Helly

Haha, love the big PJ's, my OH thinks nothing will change in that respect when Im PG and he will want it just the same. I disagree lol.

Im on cycle 7 now Cat, so not that far into it really, enough its doing my head in though and Im expecting it to end up with treatment.


----------



## Mommy2Kian

I can imagine how frustrating it is for u hun, did it take long to conieve ur son?


----------



## Helly

Yeah I reckon it took 2 years of NTNP but with two different partners but I was really mentally ill then so not sure exactly.


----------



## Nessicle

Cat yep i get in bed in pj's socks and a cardie lol it's like a fortress good job OH isn't that bothered for :sex: at the mo' :rofl: 

it's pants at work cos of the air con! Funny thing is though I wake up in the night dripping in sweat!


----------



## Helly

Swap the cardi for a chastity belt then Ness :D


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha the chastity belt won't keep me warm though :haha:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

helly i hope u get a speedy :bfp: hun we want u over in 1st tri, and u bella/yomo/min and the rest of the s/c gang :hugs:

:lol: ness, ross has not mentioned :sex: either, i think hes worried too :D

i hated the 2ww but this 8 week wait is going to be tourture!!! ill feel more relaxed when i reach the 12 week mark :baby:


----------



## Jennifer8

Sorry if this comes up twice i just wrote a post but now can't see it?!?!

I'm probably tempting fate now but no AF for me yet :thumbup: x


----------



## Jennifer8

Yomo- hope everything went ok for you today :hugs: xx


----------



## starcrossed

M2K just popped in and read about the 8 week wait now, lol! Does it ever end?!
2 weeks to ov, then 2 more then 8 lol
I've just realised how impatient I am!! I don't want to think too far ahead but hoping the next few weeks fly by for all of us!!!


----------



## Nessicle

I know Delly!! Hoping this 8 weeks goes fast - not cos I wanna get through my pregnancy as fast as possible but cos I want to know that everything is ok with the beanie!


----------



## IceFire

Hi girls....sorry I haven't been around much the last few days but I am sure AF will be here within the next 24 hours and I didn't want to rain on the BFP parade--Congratulations to you all! 

Ness I am sure that the beanie is fine. Cat, yours too! 

FX'd for you Jennifer! I sincerely hope this is your month. 

Girls, I just don't know what to do. So sick of TTC, want a break, but I know my "deadline" is the fall. OB wants to do a fertility workup if I'm not pregnant by then so I feel like I have to keep trying until then. So tired of being sad one week out of the month. I do pretty well except for the week of AF...then it all just comes crashing down. :cry: 

I am so sorry to keep dumping on you guys...maybe I need to take a BnB break.... 

Love to you all!


----------



## Helly

Why dont you try NTNP like Bella's doing? Still BD at the right time but let go of all the pressure and "trying", it might be just what you need for a while x


----------



## Nessicle

I agree with Helly, Allie! 

Your OB doesnt have to know that you haven't been mega mega trying the fact is you're having unprotected sex so you are still trying but without the stress but just have sex more around your fertile period so say you ov on CD14 usually bd two days either side of that and the actual day and the rest of the time just don't have sex constantly just go at it normally??


----------



## Whitbit22

After this month I have been considering NTNP as well... and of course I have a newly scheduled appt with FS in July, but that doesn't mean anything really. They will just want to do testing.


----------



## Jennifer8

I'm out :witch: got me :nope:. Onto the next month. x


----------



## Nessicle

Jen :hugs: so sorry sweetie xxx:cry:


----------



## Jennifer8

We will keep trying. Will be getting appointment for follicle tracking soon, at least i'm ovulating now. x


----------



## Nessicle

yes that's the plus side Jen x


----------



## brillbride

hi Nessicle -- sorry have spent all nite catching up on this thread---stil only on pg 484 but had to post--great news for you Ness--going well so far---and mammy2kian---fab news---both bump buddies now--- 
any tips for me either of you or anyone else?? is trying to relax the main thing? what u think?? im on 6th cycle since MC...had an internal scan last wk to check--and all my insides are perfect, Dh is goin 4 a seman anaysis on sunday however!!
Love hearing the gossip on these new pregnancis--mite rub off on me.....trting to be positive again..not due til 7th may---cd 5 now---my due date would have been the 11th may so im asking god for a big special please this month..xxx


----------



## Nessicle

hi sweetie! nice to see you! aww thank you! yeah bean is giving me lots of gas all god though :haha: 

I'm hoping the bfp's for me, Delly and Cat are the start of good things for the softcups girls so FX your bfp is round the corner :hugs: 

Excellent all is well so you can concentrate on :sex: xx


----------



## dreamofabean

Hey girls, i used my first ever softcups this evening!! I THINK i put it in prperly but not too sure!! hee hee x


----------



## brillbride

aw thanx Ness--im dreaming now about my BFP and being over in 1st tri with all you lot--I cant wait and I know it will happen soon..im sure your so excited.......im excited for you.................last month we DTD everyday from day 8 til 18 so we we are def taken things slower this time!!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

dreamofabean said:


> Hey girls, i used my first ever softcups this evening!! I THINK i put it in prperly but not too sure!! hee hee x

Good luck, dream!!! Once you've done it a couple times, it will be easy, I promise! I was soooo scared of them when I first tried it, so I think if I can do it, anyone can!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## IceFire

Thanks for the advice girls...still not sure what I am going to do. 

Part of me wants to take a break and just NTNP, but then I wonder if I will feel like I gave it every possible shot before getting a fertility workup, like somehow not giving it every last effort will shortchange us in the end. Maybe I am overthinking this....

And part of me thinks maybe I should just go ahead and get a fertility workup now. But I am so scared...I just don't know what to do.:shrug:

As you can see, I am a mess! However, I am so thankful for my wonderful DH. He has been a Godsend. He is so positive and upbeat, always there for me when I am sad, upset, frustrated, and excited. How he puts up with me I will never know. I was never this moody before TTC, and he has adapted so well :flower:

Well, as always, thanks for listening. I appreciate having the shoulder to cry on.


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Icefire im so sorry you are feeling so low right now hunny :hugs: i do agree with ness and helly, go for the NTNP approach maybe? what ever u decide i hope u are blessed with a bfp VERY soon :hugs:

:wave: morning ladies xXx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

brillbride said:


> hi Nessicle -- sorry have spent all nite catching up on this thread---stil only on pg 484 but had to post--great news for you Ness--going well so far---and mammy2kian---fab news---both bump buddies now---
> any tips for me either of you or anyone else?? is trying to relax the main thing? what u think?? im on 6th cycle since MC...had an internal scan last wk to check--and all my insides are perfect, Dh is goin 4 a seman anaysis on sunday however!!
> Love hearing the gossip on these new pregnancis--mite rub off on me.....trting to be positive again..not due til 7th may---cd 5 now---my due date would have been the 11th may so im asking god for a big special please this month..xxx

Any tips hmmmm.....i think the only reason i got pregnant this cycle was because we only :sex: 3 times and it was because we wanted to? not because it was baby making time, and ross was so relaxed this cycle...we didnt use softcups or anything :) we :sex: CD 9,11 &12... i ovulated on cd13 but didnt BD then, i fell asleep :lol:


----------



## yomo

Morning ladies, how are we all? 

Well the weather is pants here today sods law as I have the day off!
:dohh:x


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Morning yomo, wether is rubbish here too :dohh: xXx good luck with today :flower:


----------



## Helly

Morning girls, weather is bright in Liverpool and I got crosshairs!

I only got a "good" for BDing as we only BD the night before OV not the days before that so Im hoping Cat is right and the less of it will help :D


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Ohhh i hope this is it for you hun :hugs: xXx


----------



## Nessicle

Allie sorry you're facing such a dilemma honey! Why don't you have the fertility work up sooner? Look at it in the way that you are then closer to getting your bfp, 9/10 times there is something fixable, I know it's scary - I would be terrified too just in case there was something really wrong - but you're young and healthy xx :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Cat hun how you feeling today?

I took pictures to compare bloat, morning (flat) and evening (bloat) my stomach is so stretched by the evening! Also did another test today - I think cos I won't get to see the baby til 12 weeks I kinda want some proof everything is still ok and the beanie is still there - silly I know but it reassures me in a way! Anyway the test line came up way before the control line and it is really dark!! The photo doesnt do it justice but the test line is darker than the control line! xx


----------



## laura6914

Hey girls how we doing today?

Helly, te month i got my BFP i got 'good' on FF for my bedding to so dont let that throw you of. 

Alli, i would get the work up done asap, im sure all will be ok. As ness said its normally IF there is anything worng its normally easy to fix. 

Ness, those lines are lovely. And tidy little bump/bloat to. :happydance:
I have the same bed sheets as you, just being nosey. :haha:


----------



## laura6914

Sorry forgot you cat :wave: how you doing chick, seems like the weather is crap in most places today. :cry:

xx


----------



## Nessicle

he he lol Laura - the bedsheets from Next? They're really soft! That's our spare room which will be the baby's room so gotta get rid of that bed frame once I'm in second tri - it's a huge bed lol!


----------



## laura6914

They are indeed. They are lovely. I dont use them anymore as the bedroom is black and white with red furnishings but i still have them as i refuse to throw them away. :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

well you never know they might come in handy!! :haha:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hey laura hey ness :hugs: nice bloat ;)

im worried now as i think kian might have chicken pox, i thought he had it other month but it turned out to be just a rash and now im pregnant :cry: and chick pox is harmful and now im all over the shop worried sick :(


----------



## Nessicle

Cat don't panic by the time the spots come out the virus should be nearly over with so it will have passed contagious before you even got pregnant - have you never had it before? If you've had it you'll be fine but call your GP just to put your mind at rest :flower:

Oh and thanks for commenting on my bloat :haha:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

thanks ness i sure hope so, i got midwife today at 1 so ill mention it although its the same midwife as i had with kaden an half the time she was fricken half soaked!!! cant wait to go back to the hospital to the specialists who actually new what they were talking about :lol:


----------



## Starmoon

Oooh its so encouraging coming on this thread with all the BFP talk! 

Congrats to you all :hugs:

Just popped in to say that I had my first practice with a softcup yesterday.......was lying down and tried to relax and it just went straight in and "fixed" in place :smug: :rofl: - then a moment of panic when it came to coming out, but all was ok in the end. :thumbup:

TMI ALERT! I think though I may need to push it in a bit further - I was on last day of AF and the "remnants" were right at the edge of the softcup so may need to go in a bit more next time? :haha:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hey starmoon...when i first tried to get my softcup put, i wee'd all over my hands :blush:


----------



## Helly

Cat, have you had chicken pox? If you have you will be fine, if you have not ring your Doctors, they will prescribe anti viral drugs x


----------



## Starmoon

Mommy2Kian said:


> Hey starmoon...when i first tried to get my softcup put, i wee'd all over my hands :blush:

:rofl: Lol, you are so funny! xx Thats makes me feel better! Congrats on your BFP - hope all goes well for you. :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Titi

Hi all-

Ness I love your pics keep posting! :hugs:


----------



## yomo

Hi I'm back! Didn't feel a thing, had 3 lovely ladies doing the procedure they were great.

No blockages and she said everything was fine. So god knows what going off. 

Don't worry cat if you have had em you should be fine.

Nice little bump Ness.

Helly fingers crossed for you the way this team is going it's a bfp.

I don't know what to do I have a +opk should I go for it or have a month off? X


----------



## Helly

Id go for it Yomo, no time like the present, especially with a + OPK!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Helly my mom said ive had it i remember being covered in white cream all over when i was about 5 :lol:

yomo thats brilliant news, go and get bonking :haha:

Well i went to the midwife today and she gave me my green pregnancy notes and my bounty pack :cloud9: shes refering me to the womens hospital and should get a letter off them, not sure when though...also i asked her about the chicken pox and she asked if ive had it before she said if so then i should be ok but she is going to find out and ring me :flower:

i have to fill out my pregnancy notes now :happydance:

Ness have you stocked up on ovaltine? its got folic acid in :D i remeber having a free sample when pregnant with kian and i drank it all the way through with kian and kaden, im just sitting down sippin gon one now mmmmm

:kiss:


----------



## starcrossed

M2K I just realised we could end up in same place having our puddings!!! I wanna get back from NYC as fab as it is to get to the docs etc I think coz of my gastric bypass I'll need extra suppliments etc, you watch I'll rattle xxx


----------



## Titi

Yay Yomo great news! What a relief! Now go have some babymakin'!!!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:lol: starcrossed yeh we will probably end up sitting opposite to eachother and not realise!!! :D

Wow gastric band, is that when it helps u lose weight?


----------



## Nessicle

Titi said:


> Hi all-
> 
> Ness I love your pics keep posting! :hugs:

:flower:

thank you hun! 

Yomo that's fabulous news!! Are they going to do any further fertility testing then?

If you have a +opk I say go for it!! What you got to lose hun?!

Oooh thanks for the tip Cat but I'm pretty sure I can't have it cos it's made with barley which contains wheat :growlmad: boo I miss out on the good things!! 

My gluten free bread does contain folic acid though and I usually have 3 -5 slices a day (they're very small slices) 

come home from work early today - my boss isnt in so managed to wangle an extra hour off! yay! 

been cramping quite a bit this afternoon not painful but I can feel it - obviously beanie is stretching out again :haha:


----------



## starcrossed

probably M2K lol
I had a gastric bypass 4 yrs ago and lost nearly 9st :) Its slightly different to band as my actual stomach is stapled and they bypass some of the gut.
This means I eat less and don't absorb as many of the calories but unfortunatly nutrients aswell. For every 300 cals I eat I get 200 of it.
It's the best thing I ever did as I could eat for uk as I never felt full, but I am usually anaemic and have to have B12 shots. However I will eat my own bodyweight in broccoli if needs be to keep me and pudding healthy :) Also should mean coz I have lupus aswell I get bonus scans to check pudding is cooking nicely :)

Right I'm off to world trade centre, then Louis armstrongs house now :)

:dust: and sticky :dust: for all!!!


----------



## brillbride

Mommy2Kian said:


> brillbride said:
> 
> 
> hi Nessicle -- sorry have spent all nite catching up on this thread---stil only on pg 484 but had to post--great news for you Ness--going well so far---and mammy2kian---fab news---both bump buddies now---
> any tips for me either of you or anyone else?? is trying to relax the main thing? what u think?? im on 6th cycle since MC...had an internal scan last wk to check--and all my insides are perfect, Dh is goin 4 a seman anaysis on sunday however!!
> Love hearing the gossip on these new pregnancis--mite rub off on me.....trting to be positive again..not due til 7th may---cd 5 now---my due date would have been the 11th may so im asking god for a big special please this month..xxx
> 
> Any tips hmmmm.....i think the only reason i got pregnant this cycle was because we only :sex: 3 times and it was because we wanted to? not because it was baby making time, and ross was so relaxed this cycle...we didnt use softcups or anything :) we :sex: CD 9,11 &12... i ovulated on cd13 but didnt BD then, i fell asleep :lol:Click to expand...

thanks a mil mommy2kian---and im sure you'l be alrite if u already had the chicken pops..... :flower:someone must be tryin2 tell me something as my bessie friend who is preggers --she dtd i think 2 or 3 times that month and they got preg--she swears by qulaity not quantity.......so going to try this --this month!!! DH had mumps 5 yrs ago so is gettin checked out on sunday with this seman analysis----hope it goes well!! DH doesnt like me using softcups either---last month i didnt let him see me using them--might give them a miss this month--only have 3 left anyhows!!

loving the pics Ness---looking fab--glad all seems well---dreamnt last nite that i got 2 positive preg tests and was due in january---probably just because im reading all about you lot being preggers!!! so hope this is my month!!!

Yomo--glad all your testing went well...xxx:happydance:


----------



## IceFire

Well that's it ladies....swabbed my cervix and got blood, so AF will be here in the next few hours. :cry:

Someone say some prayers for me...I have to big decisions to make. :cry:


----------



## Titi

oh IceFire I'm soooo sorry. I know what it was like to get my 16th AF last cycle. : (


----------



## Nessicle

brillbride two days before my bfp I had a dream that i did about 5 tests and they were all positive apparently it's quite common before a bfp!

Allie :hugs: so sorry sweetie :cry: I will say prayers for you xxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

IceFire said:


> Well that's it ladies....swabbed my cervix and got blood, so AF will be here in the next few hours. :cry:
> 
> Someone say some prayers for me...I have to big decisions to make. :cry:

Icefire :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I am with you hunnie! I checked my cervix about 35 mins ago and there was pinkish brownish in my CM so I am assuming she will be here early, again. You do whatever makes you happy, love. I am going to my RE in two weeks. I was referred in Feb, thought I can just do it on my own, but now with the bfp's popping up everywhere, I got very emotional and depressed and decided to call. I don't want to wait any longer for my baby and neither should you, UNLESS you feel it's in your best interest for a break. Maybe even a BnB break would suffice. Still TTC but without bfp, bfn and af news all around you. I wish you courage to make this difficult decision. I am here if you need me :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

you're all very brave, those that wait so long for bfp's but keep going - very admirable and so strong!!

xxx I truly hope you guys get your bfp's soon cos you deserve them more than anything xxx


----------



## Helly

Im so so sorry Allie, thinking of you xx


----------



## yomo

so sorry the witch got you, keep your chin up. 

Thanks everyone for the replies and well wishes x

Cat - glad the appointment went ok :happydance:

The way I see it is that that BFP aint going to get itself, I know that some people find it easier to get caught but life is full of challangers and in my life this is my challange. We shall love our baby all the more for the wait x


----------



## Nessicle

Yomo that's a good way to look at it babe :hugs:

My challenge is debt - always been in and always will I think lol but I just gotta get on with it, I know it's not as hard as ttc as once I've made my payment it's outta my mind but still a battle xx


----------



## Jennifer8

Icefire and tryforbaby2 :hugs:

we WILL get our BFPS next month!!!! x


----------



## Titi

Jennifer8 said:


> Icefire and tryforbaby2 :hugs:
> 
> we WILL get our BFPS next month!!!! x

meeeeeeeee too! Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## brillbride

hi Ness thanks 4 that little boost---hopefully my dream will come through!! lol...thats amazing about your dream...years back --I dreamnt that I got 2 A's in my GCSE's and I got 2 A's and the rest B's--mad!! .sorry to those getting AF --im on my 6th cycle and i know how hard it seems despite conceiving on our 1st attempt.... anyways lots of positivity 4 this month...xx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Ness, thanks for the pictures! Not only did your bump get bigger, but the stripes on your shirt got smaller! :haha: 

But in all seriousness, I had NO IDEA that would happen in pregnancy! Is that common to "grow" like that from bloat just during a day??? I shudder to think of all the other things I don't have any idea about! Thankfully I will have you ladies when I'm lucky enough for my time to come!


----------



## Kita

Titi said:


> Jennifer8 said:
> 
> 
> Icefire and tryforbaby2 :hugs:
> 
> we WILL get our BFPS next month!!!! x
> 
> meeeeeeeee too! PleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeClick to expand...

Me 3 darnit! lol!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Im so sorry the witch is comming ladies :hugs: :(

Im not allowing myself to get to excited now, i no ive had chicken.pox but i cant help thinking what if...im only 4 weeks, kians been off school for 2 weeks easter hols and now hes got it :( why does it happen now :dohh:

ive just rang the early pregnancy unit and she said if ive already had it then ill be absaloutly fine...my mom said i have but her memory is rubbish lol so ive asked the doctors...they are going to look through my notes and get back to me....and as for bloat jeeeesus, i look 3 months already, maybe because its my 3rd pregnancy?

:flower:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Well i just been to the drs and they confirmed kians chicken pox and gave me a blood test to see if im immune, if im immune then im fine, if not then i need an immunisation injection...although theres no evidence it will harm baby she said she would much rather not give it to me...so i get results at 12 tomorrow, so fingers crossed please, i really hope im immune!!!


----------



## Helly

Everything crossed for you hon!

Todays a hard day in Liverpool, here's a poem my brother in law wrote for today hope you girls like it...

Questions

Twenty-one years since the first tears flowed,
'They didn't feel pain', but how did you know?
The film from that camera, where did it go?
Will there ever be justice? Yes or no?

More questions than answers twenty-one years on,
96 lives, where have they gone?
Taken from their families, a terrible plight,
Are they really the stars that shine in the night?

Did they go to heaven? Does heaven exist?
Will they be remembered, and always be missed?
Or will memories fade and justice with it?
Will the lies that were written forever inhibit?

Does Duckenfield feel his own private disgrace?
Or does he cash his pension with a smile on his face?
Have the lessons of Hillsborough truly been learned?
If we continue to fight can the tide still be turned?

Does writing about it have a purpose to serve?
Does it educate and make people fight with more verve?
For myself writing poetry can be a great release,
But does it help 96 souls to rest in peace?

More questions than answers twenty-one years on,
I have many questions, but I know it was wrong,
I know the real truth as do many like me,
The real job now is to make more people see.

Will the 96 memories be always preserved?
Will we ever see the justice that's needed be served?
Every year it seems further away,
But on goes the fight till our final day.

Any questions on this just ask, I know a lot of people outside Liverpool dont understand what happened or why we still fight for justice and dont read the sun newspaper.


----------



## laura6914

Cat, i hope the blood tests come back as immune for you. Im sure all will be ok. 

Helly, what a lovely poem. Im not from Liverpool but still such a sad day. 

xxx


----------



## Helly

Thanks Laura, Im off to take a bouquet to the memorial a bit later.


----------



## Titi

Mommy2Kian-prayers for immunity hun!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Thanks all :hugs:

helly, beautiful poem, he really has put his thoughts and feelings in to it :hugs: im not sure what it is about though?

xXx


----------



## laura6914

Thats lovely of you Helly.

Hi Cat :wave: Back in 1989 liverpool where playing Sheffield Wednesday (i think) when the stand collapsed and killed 96 people. It was the 'human crush'. thats why all stadiums are now seated. 

Helly please correct me if i have got it all wrong. 

xxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

What a shame, :cry: thanks for telling me :hugs:


----------



## yomo

Hi Ladies, 

How are we all? 

Good news Cat fingers crossed the results are ok, 

I am so cold today. where's the sunshine??

I am really really aching inside today, did get a baby dance in though! lol x


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Yay yomo "high five" to fitting a bonk in :haha:

kians found the xmas cd out and is blasting jingle bells out loud, we have a workman in doing our front door, i bet hes thinking what the hell its only april :rofl:


----------



## Helly

Hi Laura,

You are close!
The stand didnt collapse, a senior police officer decided to let fans through just one entry basically, 96 fans at the front were crushed to death, police looked in to the crowd they could see what was happening and didnt help to pull down the barriers or even open the gates within the barriers, people just died before there eyes. An 11 year old, two teenager sisters, a 15 year old lad was still alive 30 minutes after the coroner said he must have been dead, a policewoman was holding him, he spoke and asked for his mum, all he needed was a tube to open his airway, the police wouldnt let ambulances on to the pitch, they said it wasnt a crush, they said it was "crowd trouble". They told the press it was crowd trouble, the next day the sun printed on its front page that we had robbed the bodies of the dead and dying and we had urinated on our fellow fans. You know that stereotype that exists about Liverpool? Robbing cars and all that, it started that day. Thats why we dont buy the sun. 

Sorry for the rant and I dont want to sound anti police cos Im not in anyway, that day was a one off, a senior super intendent who had never controlled a match before made several balls ups and thats it, we want justice cos we want him to face trial for what he did. Hope that didnt upset anyone!

Thats why we dont have barriers at the front now and why stadiums are all seater. Theres still barriers in Europe, makes me nervous to say the least.


----------



## Helly

Well in Yomo, I knew you would! :D


----------



## yomo

I had to couldn't let this month slide, plus my cervix was really really open so it was just asking for it lol. Might just have another one when I get in just for luck!

Just spoke to my FS'S PA he is sending me a prescription for the clomid so we may be on that next month Yipppeee

Fancy him playing christmas songs.... he is excited coz he knows his brother or sister will be here for christmas. Bless him x


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Thankyou for explaining, it sounds awfull! :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

SquirrelGirl said:


> Ness, thanks for the pictures! Not only did your bump get bigger, but the stripes on your shirt got smaller! :haha:
> 
> But in all seriousness, I had NO IDEA that would happen in pregnancy! Is that common to "grow" like that from bloat just during a day??? I shudder to think of all the other things I don't have any idea about! Thankfully I will have you ladies when I'm lucky enough for my time to come!

ha ha yeah it is quite common because your digestion slows down dramatically when pregnant so that your body has more time to absorb as much nutrients as possible - resulting in a huge bloated tummy by the end of the day!


----------



## Nessicle

Helly is that the Hillsboro' Disaster??

Cat have you found out yet whether you're immune?? 

I'm freezing atm too Yomo, a lovely pregnancy symptom too! So today i'm extra cold brrr!!! 

My boobs are killing today but other than that and tons of CM and feeling exhausted and cold and bloated with occasional cramping I don't feel pregnant at all (lol after writing all that down it's looking pretty good and normal :haha:) 


I got another digi to do on Saturday hoping it gives me 3+ :happydance: 

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Awesome about the clomid Yomo!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hey ness :hugs: i get results at 12 tomorrow "fingers crossed" i am immune!

my boobs dont hurt :shrug: not fair I WANT JORDAN BAPS! :haha: look at my bloat, i cant get in my jeans! it took me 5 months after having kaden to fit into them too!!!

ive got my maternity joggers on :haha:
 



Attached Files:







140420101364-001.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Nessicle

wowzer I thought my bloat was impressive :winkwink: first thing I do on a night is put my maternity joggers on lol! they're ace from New Look! Wearing maternity trousers to work too as normal trousers are just far too uncomfortable! Don't know how some people manage to stay in their regular clothes until 12 weeks or so!! 

I couldnt get in my jeans from just before getting my bfp lol I'm hoping that when I breastfeed the weight will drop off and I'll be able to get in them again lol! I'm determined not to put too much weight on during my pregnancy so atm I'm just eating normally but increased slightly by eating a biscuit or some fruit every couple of hours or I just feel starving and queasy!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

those are from newlook, i got 2 pairs of black ones and one grey, had them when preg with kaden, soo comfortable eint they!!! :D

maybe so big cus it being my 3rd baby? hope it goes down a bit, dont wanna be huge just yet :lol:


----------



## Nessicle

yeah they are ridiculously comfy lol are yours the one with numbers appliqued on the sides?

they say you show much earlier with your second, third and so on so thats probs why hun! See I know mine is just bloat cos it's flat first thing in the morning but then expands as the day goes on lol so uncomfortable to hold it in as well so I don't bother which makes it bigger lol


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Yeh hun they got numbers on :)

when are u going to tell people? i want 12 weeks to hurry up it feels like a lifetime away!!! :dohh:


----------



## Helly

Great news about the clomid yomo!

Yeah Ness its the Hillsborough disaster, just been to Anfield, so many people and such beautiful flowers, and the sun is shining too which is great! Made up you did that CB digi to get the 3 weeks one, Ive been checking your profile piccie and wondering if it was OK.

God Cat thats an impressive bloat! Wonder if mine will do that with it being my second. Id be made up lol. Though I agree, I want the Jordan Baps as well, best thing about being pregnant last time was the boobs lol.


----------



## IceFire

Good luck with the RE Julie! I know what you mean about all the bfps making you emotional and depressed :cry:

Full on AF got me last night. Right on time. Think I am going to do one more round of softcups, preseed, and opks then if I still have no bfp then I'm going to NTNP for the summer. Then I will go back to OB for a fertility workup in the fall. Just ready for a break!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Icefire this cant be easy seeing me and ness in here, i wont be offended if u would rather me stick to first trimester hun, please let me know :hugs: xXx


----------



## IceFire

No don't worry about it you two! I am so happy for you both but still emotional too and as your friend I still want to know how the pregnancies are going! Thanks for thinking of us though.


----------



## Nessicle

Allie yeah I was gonna say I feel guilty for posting in TTC threads I'm in now cos I don't want to rub anyone's nose in it but on the same hand i don't want to abandon the friends I've made just cos I got my bfp, and obviously I'm managing the softcups testing thread too :flower:

But if anyone did for any reason feel uncomfortable they only need to say and we would totally understand :hugs: 

Helly aw bet it was lovely seeing all the flowers -such a tragic disaster wasnt it? 


I want Jordan baps too!! Mine are slightly swollen but not Jordan size lol a few people know already like at work but only close work friends and close family and that's it. 

OH hasn't told anyone but his best friend who already has kids so knows what it's all about and him and his wife have been fab! 

I will tell my boss when I'm about 8 weeks but just cos my job can get stressful and I don't want to put bubs at any risk or if I'm feeling mega sick I would be able to go home or sit with my head down the toilet for an hour lol


----------



## Mommy2Kian

thanks icefire if ur sure :hugs:

lol ness, i forgot when the symtoms kinda kick in is it 6 weeks about?


----------



## Nessicle

yeah around 6 weeks I'm told lol! next week for me then ha ha! I'll be 5 weeks tomorrow :happydance: 

I remember last week when I got my bfp though I felt kinda 'heavy' in that area and my legs felt like lead. Is it normal for it to go away? Just my body getting used to the pregnancy perhaps?? x


----------



## Jennifer8

Sorry for the ladies i forgot :flower: i hope we all get our BFPs.

Ness and Cat i want you both to stay here as long as you can it makes me smile seeing your tickers and you let us know what we're in for.

Hope everyone is well. :hugs: xx


----------



## brillbride

Hi ness and mommy2kian---stay here in ttc---i love hearing your pregnancy banter and chat...good luck to mommy2kian 2mor--you will be totally fine and im sure you will be immune--Before i got married I got all my immunities checked and got some boosters---had to as i work with children


----------



## Nessicle

aww thank you girlies!

you guys will not be long for joining us anyway and we can have a softcups graduates thread :hugs: xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Hi- not been in for ages- I see I've missed some bfps!!! Congrats ness and mummytokian xxx


----------



## Nessicle

thank you babyloulou!! How are you hun?xx


----------



## babyloulou

Had a bit of a bad cycle this time- the Clomid failed me this month and I didn't ovulate! Just waiting to hear if I can double the dose this month. I'm still faithfully using the softcups too! Did you use them this time on your bfp cycle? When your first scan? I bet you're soooo excited! Xxx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I'll add yet another post about how we want Ness and Mommy2Kian to stay! I love reading your posts and look forward to learning more from your experience. I'm also planning to be right there with you in a few days or so! (LET"S HOPE!!!)


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Yes ness i cant wait for my ticker to move to the 3/4th one where it looks like a real baby :happydance: i felt heavy to and was getting sharp pains down there too but they have gone now, i feel fine :shrug: i want sore boobs and feel sicky :lol:

thanks ladies for wanting us to stay :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## yomo

Morning, 

We want you to stay with us you 2 are a huge part of the softcups thread!

All I have to say is TGIF been a long week this week, How is everyone this morning? 

Got another + OPK yesterday never get 2 smiles in 2 days so fingers crossed, Spent 25 mins with me legs in the air last night that much so I had pins and needles and headrush lol.

Anyone got any plans for the weekend?


----------



## laura6914

morning all, 

Ness, Cat how you feeling? Morning Yomo :wave: Yey on the 
+OPK, hope this is the month for you hunny. Hope the 2WW flys for you. 

xx


----------



## yomo

laura6914 said:


> morning all,
> 
> Ness, Cat how you feeling? Morning Yomo :wave: Yey on the
> +OPK, hope this is the month for you hunny. Hope the 2WW flys for you.
> 
> xx

I am hoping to Laura but you watch it shall drag! :growlmad:

How are you feeling? x


----------



## laura6914

yomo said:


> laura6914 said:
> 
> 
> morning all,
> 
> Ness, Cat how you feeling? Morning Yomo :wave: Yey on the
> +OPK, hope this is the month for you hunny. Hope the 2WW flys for you.
> 
> xx
> 
> I am hoping to Laura but you watch it shall drag! :growlmad:
> 
> How are you feeling? xClick to expand...


Hopefully this is the last one you will have to go through. :hugs:
Yeah im ok. Had really bad sickness this morning but think thats exhaustion from work to be honest. I have my family coming down to see my tomorrow and the weather is going to be gorgeous so we are off to Windsor castle for the day. cant wait. How are you hun?

xxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hey yomo and laura :hugs:

im ok thanks, feel normal really, had more symtoms in the 2ww hope all is ok :shrug:

hope this is it for you yomo, and laura hope tomorrow will be enjoyable for you!

kians got chicken pox so we have to stay in :dohh: xXx


----------



## laura6914

i had more in the 2ww to hun, honestly wait until 6 weeks and they will kick in with vengence. lol. 

Oh bless him. I hope they ease up soon. Do you get your results today did you say?

xxx


----------



## yomo

laura6914 said:


> yomo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laura6914 said:
> 
> 
> morning all,
> 
> Ness, Cat how you feeling? Morning Yomo :wave: Yey on the
> +OPK, hope this is the month for you hunny. Hope the 2WW flys for you.
> 
> xx
> 
> I am hoping to Laura but you watch it shall drag! :growlmad:
> 
> How are you feeling? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hopefully this is the last one you will have to go through. :hugs:
> Yeah im ok. Had really bad sickness this morning but think thats exhaustion from work to be honest. I have my family coming down to see my tomorrow and the weather is going to be gorgeous so we are off to Windsor castle for the day. cant wait. How are you hun?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

I sooooo hope so Laura!

I hope you are feeling better soon honey :flower:

Will be lovely for you to see your family,I hope you have a great time x

As for me I have got some turf coming so its gardening for me! My sister is coming with my little nephew on Sunday for dinner so I am looking forward to a cuddle :hugs:

x


----------



## laura6914

dont be overdoing it hun. Ah that will be lovely. 
I love seeing my neice. She is comical. Only 4 but so witty. lol. 

xxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Yes laura if i dont hear anything from them before 12 i have to ring up, im nervouse already, really hope im immune as i cant afford anything to go wrong this early, i just want it to go smoothly! 

:flower:


----------



## yomo

Mommy2Kian said:


> Hey yomo and laura :hugs:
> 
> im ok thanks, feel normal really, had more symtoms in the 2ww hope all is ok :shrug:
> 
> hope this is it for you yomo, and laura hope tomorrow will be enjoyable for you!
> 
> kians got chicken pox so we have to stay in :dohh: xXx

Me too Cat, I hope Kian is feeling better soon x


----------



## yomo

laura6914 said:


> dont be overdoing it hun. Ah that will be lovely.
> I love seeing my neice. She is comical. Only 4 but so witty. lol.
> 
> xxx

I can't wait he is only 3 months old, I love spending time with him. 

Don't worry I shall just make sure he is putting it down in a straight line :haha::haha: x


----------



## Nessicle

Morning girls!! 

Cat you should be fine, most kids have chickenpox and pretty sure you will have done when you were younger so don't worry xx

Aww thank you girls for wanting us to stay I love my softcups girls! 

babyloulou I used my softcups this cycle but I also laid with hips elevated for 20 mins after :sex:. Don't know if this helped too and TMI but I also while I was laid there made myself orgasm again to pull up more spermy - worth a shot :shrug:

I'm 5 weeks today :happydance: 

my baby has a heartbeat yay!!! 

xxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:happydance: :wohoo: ness only 35 weeks to go :lol:

thansk for resurance, i just rang but they eint got results yet, so ring at 12 like i should have in the first place :dohh:

xXx


----------



## Nessicle

lol 35 weeks :rofl: I'm not even close lol

my docs are the same we have to ring after 12pm too xx


----------



## starcrossed

hey girlies :) 
Just thought I'd check in and say hi!!
I'm still waiting to see a doc about :bfp: and may be some time yet as I'm stranded in NYC. Trying really hard not to get stressed about it all, bless our families they've wired us some cash as we aren't covered for volcanos on insurance. Hopefully we'll be back on Tues, I've never felt so desperate to get home and start 'nesting'. We only bough our house last year and the room earmarked for bubs has the out of sight out of mind boxes in lol
Anyway hope everyone is well!!
Sticky :dust: for those who need it and lots of regular lucky :dust: for everyone!!
Delly xxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

If we take each step as little mile stones for instance...10 weeks double figues... 12 weeks we wont have to worry as much...then 16 weeks, if we wish we can have a gender scan...20 weeks the biggy scan...then 24 weeks viable...then 3rd trimester, then it wont be too far after all those :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Oh no starcrossed i heard on the news about the airports cancelling flights, i hope u come home soon!!! :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Delly what a nightmare babes!! My boss's mum is stuck in Italy til Sunday and it's her 60th my boss is gutted he hired a rolls royce for her birthday and everything! 

Good way to look at it Cat so my next milestone is 6 weeks for midwife and only 6 weeks til 12 week scan from there! xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

ohh youll be 6 weeks in no time :D ive just rang docs and they said ring after 2 :growlmad: im on tenderhooks here :lol:


----------



## Nessicle

how annoying Cat!!! 

I've just come back from Debenhams - had to buy some maternity bras cos this morning I couldnt get my regular bras on, so had to put a sports bra on but it was tight and itchy and felt so uncomfortable!!

Bought a two pack for £25 black and white - they're nursing bra's cos they're the only ones they had even though online they have proper maternity bras grrr!! 

feels sooooo much comfier now though, gone up from a 32D to a 34DD in two weeks! Wowzers! So sore today!!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

ooooooo jordan baps here u come ness :lol: mine dont hurt, i dont feel sick anymore, nothing nadda :shrug: i no its usual but jst want something to no baby is ok :flower:


----------



## Helly

Ness you lucky thing, DD's! Id take the pain with a smile lol.

Bloody hell Cat, they said 12, doctors are so annoying.

Delly - sorry youre stuck in NYC, hope the weather is good.


----------



## Helly

Sure everything will kick in soon enough Cat, im hoping for soreness and bad vomiting for you x


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha Helly I'm loving the fullness I feel about 16 again lol and with the mat bra on it's sooo much better! 

Cat I got my bfp nearly two weeks ago now and only just started getting sore bb's - I got them at 8dpo just before my bfp and they went away and I text my friend to ask if it was normal I wasn't having any symptoms and she said completely normal. 

I've noticed that every one in First Tri at our stage feels exactly the same and is worried and wants to know the baby is ok so you're not alone sweetie!


----------



## yomo

Mommy2Kian said:


> ooooooo jordan baps here u come ness :lol: mine dont hurt, i dont feel sick anymore, nothing nadda :shrug: i no its usual but jst want something to no baby is ok :flower:[/QUOT
> 
> Have you called again Cat?


----------



## Razcox

Hey all looks like i will be joing you all again soon in TTC, hope you dont mind having me back?


----------



## Titi

oh Raz-I am so sorry. There is a lot of Pregnancy chatter in here-I hope it is not too hard for you.
:hugs:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Razcox i cant believe it i read ur thread in first tri and im so sad for you, all i can offer u is a hug, and i no it wont console u :hugs:

thanks ness, yeh apparently is normal to not feel pregnant :thumbup:

i rang the docs and they said no results are back yet ARGHHHH i told her "look im crapping myself here, i need to no" so she said shes gonna chase up pathology and get back to me...so still waiting :coffee:


----------



## Nessicle

OMG Raz.....I can't believe it I'm so devasted for you :cry: xxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

Titi said:


> oh Raz-I am so sorry. There is a lot of Pregnancy chatter in here-I hope it is not too hard for you.
> :hugs:

Good point titi - Cat I think we should stop talking pregs unless anyone specifically asks but feel free to PM me babe xxxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Was going to suggest this too ness, keep it in the first trimester:hugs:


----------



## Helly

Cat, if I have to go searching in first tri for your blood results there'll be trouble Missy!

Raz, so so sorry, we're all here to talk to and support you through whichever way you want to go now x


----------



## Mommy2Kian

I gotta ring back at 5:30 :growlmad: xXx


----------



## Nessicle

WTF??!!! That's ridiculous! Did they give you a reason why?


----------



## tryforbaby2

Raz, I am so sorry. I don;t know the right words to say. I am teary eyed just thinking of what to say. I am so sorry.


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Oh man, i ring back at 5:30 she says whats yer rnumber ill chase them up ring you back...6:00 she rings, sorry theres no results so i tried microbiology and the man has gone home!!! Thanks a fricken bunch, i told her how worried i am and the longer we wait the more serious it can be, and she didnt give a SHIT!!! i gotta ring back on monday, is this a joke...i no i seem over the top but i cant take risks, not with what happend to kaden :( i hate doctors they are hopeless, im changing docs ASAP! grrrr :growlmad:


----------



## Razcox

Thanks for all the lovely messages everyone on here has always been so supportive :hug:

I am having more cramps and bleeding now so i dont think its going to be long before i am in full flow. Going take it easy this cycle NTNP and then go for it again after AF. Softcups, CBFM and preseed all the way! I am sure its going to be 3rd time lucky


----------



## Nessicle

Cat I would go to the EPU if you're worries cos it's only gonna eat away at you - I can't believe that!! 

Raz you're very strong honey and have so much PMA xxx


----------



## Whitbit22

Sorry for your loss Raz. :hugs: I admire you for your strength, its amazing you picked yourself up and got right back in it! Thats awesome :)

M2k fx'd everything is ok hun, try and relax (even though I know itd be nervewracking) :hugs:

I tried a softcup for the first time today! It was so easy to put in, it just kinda disappeared. Dh and I was like :shock: :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

:haha: Whit!! yep they are so easy to use! they seem massive at first but fit so snugly! my biggest bonus was no dribbling if yoiu get me lol


----------



## Whitbit22

Yea Ness :haha: Thats my favorite part. It's been almost an hour and I'm wondering how long to leave it in for?


----------



## Nessicle

i left mine in for 12 hours over night hun x


----------



## tryforbaby2

Me too Ness. I would leave mine in for 12 hours!!!!


----------



## Whitbit22

Awesome. WIll do for next time. :) 

It started leaking after about an hour and a half so I took it out.. only on day 8 now anyway though


----------



## Nessicle

yeah best to get some practice in before the most important days! You will become a pro after a few uses x


----------



## Razcox

Right on CD 1 now here so will just temp this month and keep and eye on things. Will be getting some more softcups for next month though. I used them with pre seed and left them in over night. Seemed to do the trick ok!


----------



## Nessicle

Good Luck Raz hope it's not too long before you're back in First Tri! Extra sticky :dust: xx


----------



## Jennifer8

Raz :hugs:

Hope everyone is well. x


----------



## BellaBlu

:hissy: My period is a week late.. And negative pregnancy tests. 

My body is so cruel. Whats new girls? Hope everyone is doing okay?


----------



## tryforbaby2

:wave: Bella! Oh No the witch is playing tricks on you too?

I had some light pink/brown at my cervix 4 days ago then day after that and yesterday a tad of light brown, but just at cervix nothing made it to undies. I'm not due till either tomorrow or monday but I am itching to buy a FRER today for tomorrow am, but I am sure I'll cave and test today anyway. So with the blood at cervix, I was either 8, 9 and 10 dpo or 9, 10 and 11 dpo. Not sure since I counted the first day of spotting before AF as my actual AF. :shrug:

XX fingers crossed XX Keep us posted!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Nessicle

good luck girls :dust: xxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Nessicle said:


> good luck girls :dust: xxx

I see the new pic is now 3+ congratulations!!!! I hope to be joining you soon!!! Save a warm seat for me next to you :flower:


----------



## Titi

Oh Bella & Tryforbaby2-I really hope it is not the witch playing tricks on you!!! FX'D!!!!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Cute pic of DH and the family pet!!!!


----------



## Titi

aww thanks she is my little baby for now!


----------



## tryforbaby2

I did the same thing pre-dd 6 years ago! We got a black lab puppy and I babied her like crazy, even took her everywhere in the car with me! She was my baby, then a month later I conceived!


----------



## IceFire

Good morning ladies!

Raz: I wish I knew the words to say. :hugs: You are such a strong woman.

Bella and Julie: FX'd for you. I hope the :witch: isn't up to her tricks. Bella, after a week late with BFNs maybe see the OB on Monday??

Ness: Happy to see that 3+ for you sweetie! :happydance:

Cat: Just try to relax sweetie I am sure everything is fine! 

Well, I want you all to know that DH and I spent a long time talking yesterday morning and we have decided to NTNP for the summer. After 16 full cycles with not so much as a faint BFP, my heart and mind just cannot take this stress anymore. We are just going to enjoy the summer together and go see the FS in the fall. It will take me a month or two to fully get out of the TTC mindset, but I really need to as this has pushed me to the edge. 

However, if it's ok with you all, I am going to still lurk around here. You've all been such an encouragement to me and have come to mean so much to me in such a short time. :flower:

Love and :dust: to you all!


----------



## tidyroom

Hi girls, I have ordered Soft cups for this month. Excited about trying them. Hopefully they might give me my sticky bean. Any good advice about using them would be great.

Thanks


----------



## tryforbaby2

IceFire said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Raz: I wish I knew the words to say. :hugs: You are such a strong woman.
> 
> Bella and Julie: FX'd for you. I hope the :witch: isn't up to her tricks. Bella, after a week late with BFNs maybe see the OB on Monday??
> 
> Ness: Happy to see that 3+ for you sweetie! :happydance:
> 
> Cat: Just try to relax sweetie I am sure everything is fine!
> 
> Well, I want you all to know that DH and I spent a long time talking yesterday morning and we have decided to NTNP for the summer. After 16 full cycles with not so much as a faint BFP, my heart and mind just cannot take this stress anymore. We are just going to enjoy the summer together and go see the FS in the fall. It will take me a month or two to fully get out of the TTC mindset, but I really need to as this has pushed me to the edge.
> 
> However, if it's ok with you all, I am going to still lurk around here. You've all been such an encouragement to me and have come to mean so much to me in such a short time. :flower:
> 
> Love and :dust: to you all!

I fully support you and DH in NTNP and enjoying your summer. I may be joining you very soon. Even though it's only nearly 9 months for me, I also can't stand having TTC on the brain, hopes up and then come crashing down. It makes me miserable and has made me procrastinate with other obligations since I am seeing my world through rose colored TTC glasses.

Take Care and enjoy each other!


----------



## IceFire

Thanks Julie!:flower: I know what you mean about those rose-colored TTC glasses. I've finally realized that waiting to do things "in case I get pregnant" is a foolish way of living life. I realized I was spending my life waiting for something that may or may not happen, but I can wait no longer. I am not going to waste another day basing every decision I make on whether or not I might get pregnant. It is time to enjoy my life and my marriage purely on their own merits, and I am excited to do so! Whatever will be will be, and I hope to be in a healthier mental state come fall when it is time to visit the FS. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## Titi

IceFire said:


> Well, I want you all to know that DH and I spent a long time talking yesterday morning and we have decided to NTNP for the summer. After 16 full cycles with not so much as a faint BFP, my heart and mind just cannot take this stress anymore. We are just going to enjoy the summer together and go see the FS in the fall. It will take me a month or two to fully get out of the TTC mindset, but I really need to as this has pushed me to the edge.
> 
> However, if it's ok with you all, I am going to still lurk around here. You've all been such an encouragement to me and have come to mean so much to me in such a short time. :flower:
> 
> Love and :dust: to you all!

Hi Hun,
I'm sorry this has gotten so hard for you. I really can relate. We are on cycle 17 now and I am really contemplating NTNP for summer if nothing soon. We actually have our sights on a caribbean vacation for Sept. we will only take if we are not PG.......just to have something measly to look forward to if depressed about still no bean.

Hope you have a really relaxing summer and please visit us as you are up to it! :hugs:


----------



## brillbride

HI GIRLS---CD 9 TODAY AND this morn had a positive opk--but i always get them 4 a few days in a row..--i seem to ov early one month--later the next month, early, late, early late...mad----anyway have the most awful back pain at the mo so lyin up in bed--pain is in thighs too-think its a touch of sciatica..and from wearing heels and flats

Ness glad to see the 3+ on the preg test--well done to you....DH is goin 4 seman analysis 2mor so no BD'ing til its over--think im stil a bit early as I think my opk should get a we bit darker--plus i did my opk 1st thing this morn and im not sure if u r supposed to???anyone?? raging that im missing out on DH load of sperm 2mor but----whats meant to be will be..he said we can still BD 2mor nite...Ness hope u dont mind me asking-----did you give yourself orgasm after your Oh came inside you?or before or both? I always make sure to orgasm before him--wondering should i do it AGAIN after? 

mommy 2 kian -thats cat news that results not available--thats bad form--hope u ok and i know u will be fine...hi 2 everyone else.....im off 2 watch SATC:happydance:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hey ladies thankyou and best of luck to those who are testing soon or starting new cycles...bella no sign is a good sign, fingers crossed for u all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:flower:


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Julie, Allie and brillbride! It was very lovely to see the 3+ as I've been very worried lately - not about anything in particular but lets just say I need to stop reading scary posts in First Tri :(

Allie NTNP for the summer sounds like a wonderful idea for you and your OH and I'm so glad you'll still be visiting us like Bella does :hugs: don't stay away for too long without saying hi though cos you'll be missed! I think a break from this stress is just what you and your OH need xxx

Julie a seat is warmed and saved for all my softcups girls :hugs: 

Brill - well I would orgasm with DH and i usually orgasm a few seconds before him and then to orgasm by myself I just used a vibrator on my clitoris so as not to disturb the spermy lol (sorry for TMI ladies just trying to explain) and the sucking action the cervix does should pull up more sperm if there are any left over. I then continued to lay still for 20 mins and then popped in a softcup and went to bed. Best time to do opk's is between 11am and 8pm and you shouldnt use FMU as the LH is produced during the day so you could miss it if you test too early. I found the best time to test was 3pm ish. You should always test around the same time each day if you can :thumbup: 

xx


----------



## Titi

brillbride said:


> HI GIRLS--- e ----did you give yourself orgasm after your Oh came inside you?or before or both? I always make sure to orgasm before him--wondering should i do it AGAIN after?
> 
> mommy 2 kian -thats cat news that results not available--thats bad form--hope u ok and i know u will be fine...hi 2 everyone else.....im off 2 watch SATC:happydance:

Hi Brillbride-I hope you don't mind me jumping in but I wanted to share I have always heard it is very bad to orgasm BEFORE DH when trying to make a baby. I read the reason for this is because if you orgasm before it changes the PH of your vagina and the PH becomes to acidic for the sperm to live well. But if you orgasm at the same time or after then it will help suck them in.

I was wondering Ness, if you had a simultaneous o and then did again on your own?


----------



## Nessicle

well I usually orgasm seconds before OH - he waits til I have then he orgasms within a few seconds so practically at the same time and then I laid with legs in air for 10 mins then orgasmed manually and laid there a bit longer afterwards. I do remember a bd session this cycle when I came way before OH and he took ages lol i can't remember which day it was though but something worked right :haha:


----------



## Whitbit22

My hubby waits for me too.. aren't our men so great :D


----------



## brillbride

[/QUOTE]Hi Brillbride-I hope you don't mind me jumping in but I wanted to share I have always heard it is very bad to orgasm BEFORE DH when trying to make a baby. I read the reason for this is because if you orgasm before it changes the PH of your vagina and the PH becomes to acidic for the sperm to live well. But if you orgasm at the same time or after then it will help suck them in.

I was wondering Ness, if you had a simultaneous o and then did again on your own?[/QUOTE]

Hi Titi---OMG thats news to me--thanks 4 that---i always have orgasmed first--me on top--then missionary for him2 orgasm--boring i know but just want to get preggers...but it might take him 5 mins then to come and --didnt know this could be a problemm--yikes!!! Plus DH told me that if we extend our foreplay--he will produce MORE sperm---i hadnt realised this??? is this true?

I know what u mean TITI about hols---we norm have somewer booked but are holding back as we want 2 be preggers!! but realistically u have 2 live ur life....sorry this is your 17th cycle--this is my 6th my MC after conceiving 1st time..
thanks 4 that Ness-was telling DH that i should give myself an orgasm after sex to help the swimmers --he said as long as i didnt touch the sperm !!


----------



## Nessicle

it's worth a shot brillbride! it can't hurt right (well as long as you don't hurt those :spermy: he he) 

Julie yep our OH's are fab :cloud9: mind you mine and Mark's :sex: never lasts longer than about 10 minutes anyway which I'm glad of ha ha we can't be bothered with tons of fannying around (literally :haha:) before we have sex I mean sometimes Mark wants special trouser kisses but he's not very demanding he hasn't once pestered me for :sex: since i got my bfp bless him! I'm too scared to just yet! He understands totally :)


----------



## IceFire

Just want to thank you all for the support:flower: And I am still going to be visiting! It is so nice to be able to talk with women who understand! 

I am feeling at peace with this decision. I didn't realize how much of my life was consumed by TTC until I stopped...it's unreal how it takes over everything! I just don't think TTC is supposed to be that way, ya know? And since it has become that way for me, I know its time for a break! 

Also, I was telling DH this morning that sex has always been a little stressful for me. When we first got married I was always thinking in the back of my mind "God I hope I don't get pregnant!" , then for the last 17 months I was always thinking "God I hope I get pregnant!" :rofl: No wonder I am a nutcase! I am already so much more relaxed and am looking forward to this summer of rest and relaxation with my DH :cloud9: 

Love and :dust: to you all!


----------



## Nessicle

you're welcome Allie and we're always here if you have any down days - just cos you're not using softcups etc for the time being doesnt mean you can't come in here for some support :hugs: 

I'm glad you feel at peace - I know it's completely different and nowhere near as stressful as what you have gone through but when I decided to stop testing and going at :sex: like rabbits I found I was so much more relaxed and didnt worry about ttc as much, it really does make a difference when it's not so focussed and you may get a nice surprise whilst NTNP too 

xxxx


----------



## IceFire

Thanks so much Ness :flower: This is certainly not to say that I won't use softcups again if and when we go back to TTC--I definitely like them! I appreciate your willingness to be so supportive as I am sure that there will be down days. :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

there are bound to be down days sweetie :hugs: 

just know you dont have to go through them alone - even if you just want to pop on to have a rant or get some emotions off your chest we will all listen xxx


----------



## IceFire

Awww you are so great! This is such an awesome thread! I know that it is not by chance that I stumbled on it during one of my desperate internet searches one month after AF had arrived. :hugs: You girls are the best!


----------



## Razcox

IceFire - Sorry your TTC journey has been a long one, its not easy to keep living your life onhold waiting for something to happen. After the first MC i became really focused on TTC again and it all got a bit much after about 5 months of nothing and we took a little break. It did the world of good to just enjoy life for a few months and not worry that AF was going to show up. Now i am also going to have a NTNP month break to let my body get over whats happend, its had a lot to deal with the last couple of days! So we will now have been trying for over 18 months. Remember we are all here for you and are always happy to chat away xxx

Ness - Try not to let all the bad stuff in first tri worry you (easier said then done i know!) and i hope my story was not one that has scared you! I am sure it will be fine xx :hug:

AFM - Well had a rough night last night as my body decided it was going to get rid of as much as possible as quickly as possible and i had what can only be descrided as a mini labour! The pain was so bad i was being sick and nearly passed out but the silly cow at the EPU didnt want to know and made me out to be a drama queen - 'Have you tried a hot water bottle on it dear' FFS woman i'm not stupid! LOL anyway everything seems to have settled down now and despite the bad night i had a really nice day. I had a duvet morning with hubby, ice cream in town and spent the afternoon in the sunshine playing with the dogs in the garden.


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Icefre im wishing you the best of luck with what u decide, i hope that the relaxed approach will give you time to take things easy and maybe you will get a suprose bfp :flower: :hugs:

razcox, that must be so awful for you :( im so sorry, but im also glad its come to an end now, you are such a strong lady :hugs:

hope everyone is ok this morning 

:dust: xXx


----------



## SelahJaden

Instead Softcup is a healthy alternative period products for heavy periods protection and other menstruation pregnancy products such as tampons,


----------



## Nessicle

Razcox said:


> IceFire - Sorry your TTC journey has been a long one, its not easy to keep living your life onhold waiting for something to happen. After the first MC i became really focused on TTC again and it all got a bit much after about 5 months of nothing and we took a little break. It did the world of good to just enjoy life for a few months and not worry that AF was going to show up. Now i am also going to have a NTNP month break to let my body get over whats happend, its had a lot to deal with the last couple of days! So we will now have been trying for over 18 months. Remember we are all here for you and are always happy to chat away xxx
> 
> Ness - Try not to let all the bad stuff in first tri worry you (easier said then done i know!) and i hope my story was not one that has scared you! I am sure it will be fine xx :hug:
> 
> AFM - Well had a rough night last night as my body decided it was going to get rid of as much as possible as quickly as possible and i had what can only be descrided as a mini labour! The pain was so bad i was being sick and nearly passed out but the silly cow at the EPU didnt want to know and made me out to be a drama queen - 'Have you tried a hot water bottle on it dear' FFS woman i'm not stupid! LOL anyway everything seems to have settled down now and despite the bad night i had a really nice day. I had a duvet morning with hubby, ice cream in town and spent the afternoon in the sunshine playing with the dogs in the garden.

aww Raz how awful for you hun it must have been really upsetting to go through that - stupid EPU lady!!! Doh as if you wouldnt have tried that!! I'm glad it seems to be over with for you sweetie now and glad you had a nice afternoon in the sunshine :hugs:

Oh no Raz it wasn't your post and you're a friend so of course I wanted to pop in and give you hugs and support :hugs: there just seem to be so many lately in there and it's quite scarey - I've made a promise to myself that unless it is a friend I've made on here then I won't read it cos it gets my mind working overtime and thinking bad things :flower: 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Cat :wave: 

watched that Law Abiding Citizen last night it was really good except the beginning was really gory I nearly hurled I couldnt watch it! Usually stuff like that doesnt bother me!

Mark's gone to play golf today and the cats are driving me up the wall, they've got a bloody cat flap you would think they would be out all the time but no, they're wining and knocking things over and being very naughty!! Haven't got much patience for them at the moment lol poor kitties ha ha


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:wave: hello :D

well today ive had a burst of energy :shock: i've hooverd and cleaned all the car, made a roast dinner, washed up, and all housework complete :lol: 

now im shatterd and might have a lie down :haha: xXx


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha cat - I've just got up from nap *yawn*

could've slept til tomorrow!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Still no af yet! Just checked CP and let me tell you, either af is on her way or I am pregnant! I have a flood of cm in there! Clear does not stretch like it did yesterday, but inside is awash in cervical fluid. I am not so sure about the cervix though. It's super soft and high, and normally before af comes it's soft and high too.

Only time will tell!

I used my softcups CD11 CD14 CD16 CD18 CD20!


----------



## Titi

tryforbaby2 said:


> Still no af yet! Just checked CP and let me tell you, either af is on her way or I am pregnant! I have a flood of cm in there! Clear does not stretch like it did yesterday, but inside is awash in cervical fluid. I am not so sure about the cervix though. It's super soft and high, and normally before af comes it's soft and high too.
> 
> Only time will tell!
> 
> I used my softcups CD11 CD14 CD16 CD18 CD20!

Wow all this sounds really good for you! have you tested?? FX'd!!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Julie just posted in SMEP thread but I'm very excited for you hun!! When are you next testing??


----------



## tryforbaby2

Well I got a bfn on a FRER yesterday with SMU so IF af is not here tomorrow morning I am going to test again. I feel like she is coming but on the other hand I am so wet there it feels gross. 

I haven't even done my Zumba class the past 2 weeks because I read alot of abdominal exercise is not good IF you are pregnant. To be completely honest, I will be completely crushed if af shows. I haven't spotted or found any blood between periods since I got pregnant with DD six years ago. Thats why I am too excited!!!

xXxXx Fingers Crossed xXxXx


----------



## Nessicle

well it's sounding really promising for you Julie! Im a firm believer that you know your own body - you know if something is different - I got mega sore boobs and I just "knew" 

I can't wait for you to test!!xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

best of luck!!! :dust: :happydance:


----------



## Helly

Julie - sounds really good honey, good luck!

Allie - hope you are ok today, i'd love you to stick around.

Cat - that receptionist needs throttling! Whats wrong with them? Ring back Monday indeed!! Thats a disgrace leaving you swinging like that! How's Kian doing?

Ness - hope you enjoyed your nap!

Raz - im so sorry you had such an awful night, as Cat said you are so strong, im sure you will be back where you want to be in no time.

AFM, I was godmother to my best friends little girl today. She is also James' girlfriend, they were asking the priest if they could get married :D

Heres a pic, you'll have to click sorry, i cant get it imbed for some reason... https://www3.truprint.co.uk/slidesh...otsc=SHR/otsi=SPIClink/COBRAND_NAME=truprint/


----------



## Nessicle

awwwww Helly how adorable!!!


----------



## hoping4mybump

My local walgreens carries them and its much cheaper than ordering them online. I use them but I dont kno how well they work bcuz I've been using them for over a year now!! Good luck 2 yall


----------



## Starmoon

TMI Alert! :blush:

Used my Softcups for the first time on Saturday and again Sunday. Went OK :thumbup: However, had a bit of trouble getting it out on Sunday - I just could not reach far enough - I could feel it but couldn't "hook" it :rofl: !!! OH had to get it out for me in the end which was not much fun for him!

Only left them in for an hour or so afterwards. I cannot "feel" them as such when they are in, but I sort of get like a cramping in my pelvis when they are in (hence taking them out after an hour). Has anyone else had this? 

They are definitely in far enough (they wont go any further!) and as I say, I can't actually feel them as such?


----------



## IceFire

Hi ladies!

Starmoon--I had cramps with the cups too, mostly when I took them out. Anytime my cervix was manipulated by them, I had cramps. So maybe its sort of poking your cervix and giving you cramps?

Helly--thanks I am doing ok. And I am definitely sticking around--I want to be here when you all get your BFPs!!

Julie--FX'd for you hon. I hope this is it. How many days late are you for AF? Good luck and keep us posted!

Ness--Bean wearing your out already?? :haha: Get some rest--heaven knows you won't be getting any once he/she is born! 

Cat--Hope you and Kian are doing well! I am sure everything is ok--don't be stressed!

Hope you all had a great weekend!

Love and :dust: to all!

Hope you all had a lovely weekend!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hey helly kians getting better thanks they are scabbing up now so hes recovering, but another week off school..beautiful pic :flower:

thanks icefire :hugs:


----------



## yomo

Morning Ladies, 

How are we all? It's raining cats and dogs here, But had a wonderful weekend so thats all that matters aint it. Don't mind the rain when I am sat at Work!

Got loads to catch up on.

Tryingforababy: Fingers crossed for you honey.

M2K and Ness Hope you are keeping those buns nice and warm )

Icefire: I hope you are feeling better soon, its the worst feeling in the world getting those BFN every month, so maybe a summer break will do you the world of good. Who knows the NTNP may bring on a BFP Hugs to you know how you are feeling. x

Titi; How are you feeling? Any symptons as yet? 

Helly: How are you doing? Love the pic how cute.

For all you new members welcome to the house of fun x


----------



## Mommy2Kian

hey yomo :hugs: when are you due to test hun? :dust: xXx


----------



## yomo

Mommy2Kian said:


> hey yomo :hugs: when are you due to test hun? :dust: xXx

Not until the 28th 9 whole days away ( x


----------



## yomo

Bet it happens this month coz I am going on a cruise at the end of April then I am going to my cousins hen weekend at butlins for a 90s weekend on the 7th of May!


----------



## Nessicle

Hi girls!! 

Oooh a cruise Yomo?! I'm jealous! At least you won't be affected by the volcanic ash hey?! 

Cat glad Kian is doing better now! 

I'm feeling fed up today, just hormones but Mark did my head in - he's so damn clumsy and it's like the baby never crosses his mind, he's dead rough with me and careless like he jumped on the bed early hours after having a wee and nearly landed on my stomach then he pulled me in by my boobs for a cuddle and I nearly hit the roof it was so painful! I told him that and he just friggin grunted and was like "Yeah alright then" in a right pissed off sorta way like he's fed up of me having to say go steady or be careful. Err well friggin go carefully and I wouldnt have to keep saying it!

I got really upset this morning. Just said to him that although he can't see it right now, it's in there and it's the most important time when you have to be careful and I'm shattered and it's gonna get worse so I need his support and to help me out around the house - not sit and watch me struggle carrying washing up the stairs nearly tripping up. 

Grrr - he apologised anyway but I still feel like shit, bought him a book called "The Blokes Guide to Pregnancy" and he ain't even picked it up to even look at it he doesnt even ask how I'm feeling or any questions about the pregnancy. I know he wants the baby and will be more excited when I get a bump but it's hard going through this on your own feeling like you ain't got any support! 

Sorry girls rant over, don't mean to bring everyone down with me this morning!! 

Can't wait for Julie and Yomo to test! !! :happydance: xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hi ness im sorry ur feeling a little low today, men can be so clumsy and very UNsympathetic! hopefully when u have ur scan, it will make him think "shit, there really is a life inside her tummy" :) chin up sweety :hugs:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Forgot to tell you that i got me results and im immune, so at the minute im on a high! :happydance:


----------



## Titi

yomo said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Titi; How are you feeling? Any symptons as yet?

Hi Yomo,
Thanks for thinking of me. NO symptoms yet-just one weird minor thing that happened. When we were in our BD time, we got bds in on cd8, cd10,cd11. I had EWCM these days and had a +opk on cd11. Anyhow, cd12 we were getting ready to BD and I went into the bathroom to get undressed. The minute I took my bra off I realized I'd already OV'd. It was so weird-like, the minute my bra came off my nipples suddenly felt amazingly sore and I realized my breasts were getting tender....so I checked my cm and sure enough-it had been EWCM early that morning but was already creamy. 
Has anyone ever "felt" that they already finished OV that quick?? Usually it takes a few DAYS for post OV symptoms to settle in. 
Of course I was hoping what I felt was conception-lol.


----------



## Starmoon

:hugs: to you Ness. As Cat says, it may just "click" once he can see the scan! Try not to get down about it, you haven't got enough energy to be down as well as being pregnant, working full time and posting lots on BnB (I personally wonder how you fit it all in - are you actually a robot? lol)

IceFire - Hey - yes I also have cramps afterwards as well. In fact for quite a few hours. I also have quite bad gas after using them. I am unsure if this is just a coincidence. xx


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Cat and Starmoon! 

:haha: about posting Starmoon - I'm a touch typist and can post very fast and I'm logged on most of the day but actually not looking at BandB, it's just dropped down on my computer screen so I'm actually working he he! 

I feel like a bloody robot sometimes! although work has been very quiet lately so that's a blessing - I can take it steady at work! 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

Starmoon said:


> TMI Alert! :blush:
> 
> Used my Softcups for the first time on Saturday and again Sunday. Went OK :thumbup: However, had a bit of trouble getting it out on Sunday - I just could not reach far enough - I could feel it but couldn't "hook" it :rofl: !!! OH had to get it out for me in the end which was not much fun for him!
> 
> Only left them in for an hour or so afterwards. I cannot "feel" them as such when they are in, but I sort of get like a cramping in my pelvis when they are in (hence taking them out after an hour). Has anyone else had this?
> 
> They are definitely in far enough (they wont go any further!) and as I say, I can't actually feel them as such?

I too had slight cramps after putting them in! 

I think cos it sits so close to your cervix it sorta rubs against it sometimes! 

Also I found that easiest way to take it out was to sit on the toilet , use middle finger cos it's longer, then bear down like you're having a poo and then you can hook your finger over it and slide out horizontal with the floor, never pull straight down xx


----------



## yomo

Titi said:


> yomo said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Titi; How are you feeling? Any symptons as yet?
> 
> Hi Yomo,
> Thanks for thinking of me. NO symptoms yet-just one weird minor thing that happened. When we were in our BD time, we got bds in on cd8, cd10,cd11. I had EWCM these days and had a +opk on cd11. Anyhow, cd12 we were getting ready to BD and I went into the bathroom to get undressed. The minute I took my bra off I realized I'd already OV'd. It was so weird-like, the minute my bra came off my nipples suddenly felt amazingly sore and I realized my breasts were getting tender....so I checked my cm and sure enough-it had been EWCM early that morning but was already creamy.
> Has anyone ever "felt" that they already finished OV that quick?? Usually it takes a few DAYS for post OV symptoms to settle in.
> Of course I was hoping what I felt was conception-lol.Click to expand...

Maybe thats a good thing babes, you were no thinking this is the time etc.

Fingers crossed for you, You OV early don't you? I normally get a +opk on day 14, I always feel under pressure on that day. My nipples normally go a purlpe colour afer OV (strange I know!)

Nothing to report for me, felt a little pulling feeling on Saturday but I think that would have been due to the HSG on wed.

Fingers crossed for you babes, hopefully we shall be joining Cat and Ness! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Starmoon

Good to know its not just me then. I suppose I will get used to it in time (although hopefully it won't be that long before I get my BFP and I can do away with the yukky things!)

I really should go to bed, I have been up all night at work but this website is so very addictive.


----------



## yomo

Mommy2Kian said:


> Forgot to tell you that i got me results and im immune, so at the minute im on a high! :happydance:

Great news babes!!!


----------



## yomo

Nessicle said:


> Hi girls!!
> 
> Oooh a cruise Yomo?! I'm jealous! At least you won't be affected by the volcanic ash hey?!
> 
> Cat glad Kian is doing better now!
> 
> I'm feeling fed up today, just hormones but Mark did my head in - he's so damn clumsy and it's like the baby never crosses his mind, he's dead rough with me and careless like he jumped on the bed early hours after having a wee and nearly landed on my stomach then he pulled me in by my boobs for a cuddle and I nearly hit the roof it was so painful! I told him that and he just friggin grunted and was like "Yeah alright then" in a right pissed off sorta way like he's fed up of me having to say go steady or be careful. Err well friggin go carefully and I wouldnt have to keep saying it!
> 
> I got really upset this morning. Just said to him that although he can't see it right now, it's in there and it's the most important time when you have to be careful and I'm shattered and it's gonna get worse so I need his support and to help me out around the house - not sit and watch me struggle carrying washing up the stairs nearly tripping up.
> 
> Grrr - he apologised anyway but I still feel like shit, bought him a book called "The Blokes Guide to Pregnancy" and he ain't even picked it up to even look at it he doesnt even ask how I'm feeling or any questions about the pregnancy. I know he wants the baby and will be more excited when I get a bump but it's hard going through this on your own feeling like you ain't got any support!
> 
> Sorry girls rant over, don't mean to bring everyone down with me this morning!!
> 
> Can't wait for Julie and Yomo to test! !! :happydance: xx

Hi Ness, 

Sorry you are feeling a little down today, Don't worry it's easy for you to get your head around as you have your baby growing inside you, but I think it takes a little getting used to with Men. I am sure when you are a bit further along it shall become more real to him. 

A cruise isn't really my idea of a hol but my mum has split up with her fella and they booked it, so I am going along with her...really looking forward to spending some time with her just the two of us x


----------



## tryforbaby2

Ness, sorry you are feeling down at the moment, he will change as soon as he see the heart beat, I am sure, at your first appt.

Well ladies I am crushed and probably will be taking a BnB break soon. My FRER was negative this morning and when I checked my cervix there was a spot of light pinkish/brown cm up there. I have not had spotting between period since I did 6 years ago when I got pregnant with dd, so yes, truthfully I am torn apart. :sad2: I thought this was it, for real, finally. 
AF was due either yesterday or today. My boobs, especially my left one is very sore. Well I felt very watery yesterday like I do before AF. I guess I had the thought in my mind about AF showing, but with the possible IB I was so hopeful. :nope:

Will catch up soon.


----------



## Titi

Yomo-Well pulling sounds hopeful! FX'd for you as well that it is NOT from HSG! I don't know anything about either.

-M2K-yay! So happy ur immune and no worries!

-Ness, hun sorry your dh is being daft right now. If it makes you feel any better-my DH is sooooo ready to be a daddy and more involved in TTC then any man I ever met-and so supportive. BUT I would never be able to get him to read a book on anything. Reading just isn't his nature. As into it as he is, he would much rather that I, the bookworm, do the reading and share what I learn with him. Over a year ago, when we first TTC and I literally devoured THREE pregnancy books in the first 3 weeks TTC and was spending all my time on the internet learning about TTC, I was really hurt that he wasn't doing any research. Now that he has been so amazing all this time I realize it doesn't mean he is into it any less, we are just different and he would so much rather sit down with me and talk about the things I've read then to read on his own.

Also-maybe your poor dh is a little ignorant about a newly pg women. He really might just not understand what is different yet and how he should be? It might of hurt his feelings when you yelled at him? Men are so different, I swear.


----------



## Titi

tryforbaby2 said:


> Ness, sorry you are feeling down at the moment, he will change as soon as he see the heart beat, I am sure, at your first appt.
> 
> Well ladies I am crushed and probably will be taking a BnB break soon. My FRER was negative this morning and when I checked my cervix there was a spot of light pinkish/brown cm up there. I have not had spotting between period since I did 6 years ago when I got pregnant with dd, so yes, truthfully I am torn apart. :sad2: I thought this was it, for real, finally.
> AF was due either yesterday or today. My boobs, especially my left one is very sore. Well I felt very watery yesterday like I do before AF. I guess I had the thought in my mind about AF showing, but with the possible IB I was so hopeful. :nope:
> 
> Will catch up soon.

Oh hun-I'm really sorry. I felt for sure this was it for you too. I am really going to hope that it was just a weird spotting not af!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Really sorry T4B2 :hugs: xXx


----------



## wantingagirl

Ok hi girls, Can I join this very large thread?

I took the plunge and bought softcups which arrived so I shall be using them, however they kind of scare me. :wacko:

I am on cycle day 11 but will not :sex: until cycle day 13 (SMEP)

For next month if need to would you start using them soon as you get a high day on CBFM or closely to OV? I get them in a 6 pack

Ness - Hey hun. Dont worry I think men just dont have that kind of connection mine was exactly the same until the scan and to say it was mind blowing was an understatement I didnt even think I had a baby in my tummy til I seen him on the scan. And Mark really will freak when he see's its little leg trying to escape from your tummy lol.... I think he just needs to get used to the adjustment as its only been you and him. And dont feel bad it had to be said :hugs:


----------



## yomo

Hi, 

Does anyone know how to post a lonk on your signature for you Journal?

Thanks


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you my lovelies I would truly go insane if I didnt have you all!! :hugs: 

I would post in First Tri but my friends are all here in TTC! Not that everyone isn't lovely over there but as I say my good friends are in here and I'm waiting for you to join me! 

Yeah you're all right, I know I shouldn't be so hard on him and that it is truly different for men especially at this early stage. He just pissed me off more than anything. I mean I just spoke to him and he said that the reason he ignored me and snapped was that I "pissed him off because I was so over dramatic" eh?! I've told him how sore my boobs are I could barely rub cream in them over the weekend! OK I'll admit they're not as sore as that today but you squeeze them and yeah it freaking kills!

Titi he's defo not a book person - I even tried reading out the book to him while we were sat in the garden and he was just like "oh yeah that's nice" and went back to his computer! I give up lol. 

Anyway enough of my moaning you gals have your own stuff to worry about without me rambling on about my OH!

Julie - oh my gosh I hope that AF isn't coming :cry: I'm heartbroken for you if she does, selfish cowbag, I pray like mad that it's just spotting and that your bfp is gonna come slowly cos you have a shy beanie :hugs: 

Yomo - aww that will be lovely spending time with your mum! And you'll see some lovely sunshine too - bring me some back! I just found my journal and right clicked over the address bar and pressed "copy" then pasted in to my signature 

Thank you Shona - great to see you in here! I think he defo needs to see the baby for him to believe it though it's quite sad that some OH's it doesnt even cross their mind! I mean he was going on about spending £295 on some golf course sessions......errr we have a baby on the way mate!


----------



## wantingagirl

haha Mark has alot to learn lol..... I have one of my own and a stepson and my OH still managed to wrangle golf clubs and a £700 pc I guess thats why we are here to rein them in. I think its just that men see things very black and white and once it happens then they go into daddy mode. My DH didnt get excited until I was actually in labour, taking bags etc till I properly started showing stuff like that and I tried to get him into books but he just didnt bother with all of that. I think not all but most of the time it is the women that are emotional and attached to the baby as I guess we are going through it physically and just cant understand how men dont feel the same but I guess thats where men and women differ. They do care really they just dont like to show it too often but I think with Mark hun hes just getting used to it. We dont realise how expensive it is until the baby is here. 

Any advice on the softcups?


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Shona and lol at the golf clubs and PC - funny they find money for that but not to take us out hey?! 

Errm tips....

well, easiest way to insert is still laying down on the bed, squeeze the sides of the softcup with forefinger and thumb and insert downards towards the bed then using your middle finger, push up until you can feel it sitting on your pelvic bone. Voila! If you can feel it, it's not in right. Also I'd recommend having a couple of test runs before the actual crucial time of your cycle so you know you're able to pop them in right. 

Taking out, sit on the toilet, insert middle finger and bear down like your having a poo, you should be able to hook your middle finger over the rim and pull out horizontal to the floor, never pull downwards as your vaj slopes backwards (but sure you knew that anyway :haha:) 

I left mine in overnight - you can leave them in for up to 12 hours :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Helly

Cat - great news hon x

Julie - so sorry, hopefully as its brown blood it may be nothing but I understand how you are feeling, were here for you no matter what.

Ness - my suggestion would be a boot to the balls (he might get the sore boob thing then) and tell him if he is happy to spend money on golf lessons, its only fair you spend £70 on an early scan too, the scan might put him off spending money on golf lessons! But hey Im a cow dont listen to me! :D


----------



## IceFire

morning ladies! 

:cry:Julie I am so sorry dear. I know exactly how you feel. Just try to hang on and know that I am here if you need to talk, cry, or whatever. :hugs:

Ness I am sorry that OH is being a jerk! Makes it so much more annoying when you are all hormonal! 

FX'd for you yomo, and thanks for the support:flower:

Cat I am so glad the tests were ok! Yay for immunity! I hope Kian is feeling better!

AFM, doing pretty well. Mostly just annoyed with crap going on at work--ugh so frustrating!! 

Love and :dust: to all!


----------



## wantingagirl

thanks Ness I have put one in to try not sure if put it in properly or not but sure I will know after bedding tomorrow. They look so daunting but not that bad. 

How is everyone?


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Helly said:


> Ness - my suggestion would be a boot to the balls (he might get the sore boob thing then)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Love it!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Morning hunnies how are you all today :flower: xXx


----------



## yomo

Morning Cat, How are you? 

Fogot to ask you did you go and see that phsychic? 

I have got this a funny feeling in my left side but really low down, like where your leg is joined. Don't know how to explain it.

What are you up 2 today? The sun is shinning this morning!

x


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hi hun im ok thanks :flower: not going to see the psychic untill 6th may, and my cousin is booking us tickets to see colin fry in october :D

ohhh might be a good sign for you yomo :happydance:


----------



## yomo

QUOTE=Mommy2Kian;5097388]Hi hun im ok thanks :flower: not going to see the psychic untill 6th may, and my cousin is booking us tickets to see colin fry in october :D

ohhh might be a good sign for you yomo :happydance:[/QUOTE]

Oh I would love you go and see Colin, My OH thinks I am mad but I am in to it all lol.

Hope it's a good sign, what is really bizzare is that if this is the month then my due date would be om nephew's first birthday :happydance:

Who are you going to see on the 6th?

x


----------



## NatalieP

Hello
I might try these have there been a lot of BFP's? Are they easy to insert and use?
Natxx


----------



## Helly

Morning girls!

Hi Nat, yep, really easy to use, they just look big and scary but they honestly do go in no problem x


----------



## Nessicle

morning all!! Helly loved your suggestion :rofl: 

He's been lovely to me since then and I printed off some stuff for him to read that was in a more light hearted sense and less daunting than a book and he's took it to work today bless him! 

Yomo - I had that but on my right hip sorta deep inside where the joint is, I ovulated from my right side this month....FX it's a good sign for you! 

Hi Nat - yes they're so easy to use and very comfortable! ATM our success rate is down a bit but hoping it will be up again soon!! xx


----------



## schnoodle

Nessicle said:


> morning all!! Helly loved your suggestion :rofl:
> 
> He's been lovely to me since then and I printed off some stuff for him to read that was in a more light hearted sense and less daunting than a book and he's took it to work today bless him!
> 
> Yomo - I had that but on my right hip sorta deep inside where the joint is, I ovulated from my right side this month....FX it's a good sign for you!
> 
> Hi Nat - yes they're so easy to use and very comfortable! ATM our success rate is down a bit but hoping it will be up again soon!! xx


oooh helly and ness i had that the other night, it was like a dull ache in my hip bone deep inside that throbbed???

i have absolutley no symptoms this month i think i am 8/9dpo and not even got sore boobs like i usually do??


----------



## Nessicle

Schnoodle that sounds promising if you don't have symptoms like you usually do! For me I only really had sore bb's and no other symptoms every other month I had soooo many! 

yeah mine was like a dull ache more than anything! I still get it occasionally think it's something to do with the corpus luteum cyst xx


----------



## Helly

That dull pain sounds promising Schnoodle!

Ness - glad to hear his head seems a bit straighter now, your telling off obviously worked!

AFM - boobs are not sore at all :( but OH said they feel fuller last night :) had runny poo but thats gone now, Im tired but thats nothing new. Temp is rising a bit, not feeling at all hopeful. Weirdly I went shopping for clothes on Saturday afternoon, tried on some size 8 trousers and they were too tight on the belly, had to get size 10's NEXT clothes are normally too big, I usually need a 6! Put them on this morning and they needed a belt, am I having an afternoon bloat?


----------



## Nessicle

Oooh Helly :happydance: for the afternoon bloat!! That's what I'm like by the afternoon I'm mammoth lol I'm in maternity trousers for work cos I can't do my normal trousers up :haha:


----------



## schnoodle

oooh could be helly how many dpo are you hun?


----------



## Helly

9 dpo today. Not feeling at all hopeful though, Ive kind of got used to AF coming now you know? I just dont expect it to be different.


----------



## yomo

Nessicle said:


> morning all!! Helly loved your suggestion :rofl:
> 
> He's been lovely to me since then and I printed off some stuff for him to read that was in a more light hearted sense and less daunting than a book and he's took it to work today bless him!
> 
> Yomo - I had that but on my right hip sorta deep inside where the joint is, I ovulated from my right side this month....FX it's a good sign for you!
> 
> Hi Nat - yes they're so easy to use and very comfortable! ATM our success rate is down a bit but hoping it will be up again soon!! xx

Really??? I ov on my left this month :happydance:

The only way I can explain it is when you cough and jerk your legs up and you pull where the joint of your leg goes if you get me lol.

x


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Yomo i dont no her name who im going to see, shes not famous or anything, i think shes been on the radio thats about all :)

helly... size 6? SIZE 6 bloody nora im envious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :sulk: !!!

:flower:


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi, 

I asked a question previously not sure if it was missed. Would you use softcups as soon as receive high on CBFM or closer to OV and hope im ok to join this thread? I sometimes find it a bit daunting joining a thread that has been here for a while as everybody already knows each other really well.


----------



## Nessicle

I've gone up to a size 12 already boo!! I've never seen a size 6 :haha: 

Ooh yomo hope this is a good sign for you babe!! It's a hard one to describe but I felt like I had a toothache in my actual hip joint I think it's the corpus luteum cyst causing the pain though x


----------



## Nessicle

wantingagirl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I asked a question previously not sure if it was missed. Would you use softcups as soon as receive high on CBFM or closer to OV and hope im ok to join this thread? I sometimes find it a bit daunting joining a thread that has been here for a while as everybody already knows each other really well.

Shona you're welcome anywhere sweetie!! I would use the softcups on your bd days with your high on CBFM as ov is only round the corner xx


----------



## Helly

Shona I agree with Ness, and you are very welcome here x


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks girls. Just you know when you feel like catching up with people cos they have already been on the thread for ages. And I miss talking to Ness! However I am so happy you got your BFP and Mark is over his issues hehe....

Yay thanks Ness im looking forward to OV but dont know what to do in the 2ww lol.... and the red wine didnt work so not going there again. 

Thanks Helly think I have spoken to you on a previous thread, how are you getting on?

xx


----------



## Helly

9 dpo and telling myself not to get excited lol. Glad you are joining the thread and trying the softcups, they really are fab! x


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks Helly, yeah it seemed pretty easy to pop in yesterday. Tell me I know this sounds stupid but would you still see any cm with the softcup in as was very dry? still not seeing EWCM yet but maybe there but cant detect

How do I get the softcup signature if you girls dont mind me stealing it?


----------



## yomo

Helly said:


> 9 dpo and telling myself not to get excited lol. Glad you are joining the thread and trying the softcups, they really are fab! x

Fingers crossed for you Helly :flower:


----------



## yomo

wantingagirl said:


> Thanks Helly, yeah it seemed pretty easy to pop in yesterday. Tell me I know this sounds stupid but would you still see any cm with the softcup in as was very dry? still not seeing EWCM yet but maybe there but cant detect
> 
> How do I get the softcup signature if you girls dont mind me stealing it?

Welcome wantingagirl :flower:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Wantingagirl best of luck with your upcomming attempt :flower: xXx


----------



## Nessicle

*https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt4771088fltt.gif***

hope it works just remove the stars and insert between the "image" thingys on your signature :thumbup:

aww I miss talking to you too Shona! yeah I've kicked Mark in to touch he he! 

I didnt see my EWCM until about 3 dpo hun - think it can take a day or too to work it's way down if it's plugged up round your cervix ready for the swimmers! 

xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks Yomo and Mommy2Kian. How you getting on Yomo and congrats Mommy2kian.
This is my third time on SMEP and thinking it may not be for me so shall see how I feel at the end of this cycle Im focused on the softcups tho they are cool

Thanks Ness - I seem someone call you Vanessa on another thread and I was laughing as remembered what you told me tee hee soz shouldnt laugh but hey ho. What would our men do without us sweet he took it to work tho
Cool Im sure its fine, whats weird tho is that I wiped and was spotting 4 days ago and took soft cup out last nite and it had a small amount of blood in it? eh any ideas girls? Defo not pregnant and never spot in between, something wrong with me? xxx


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha yeah I can't remember who called me vanessa but suppose if it's in my signature I can't complain :haha:

some ladies have spotting round ov Shona or could be that you've slightly aggravated your cervix with the softcup - I wouldnt worry :flower: xx


----------



## wantingagirl

hehe.... even before softcups arrived i had spotting maybe i just havent seen it in previous months or old AF blood


----------



## wantingagirl

only it was pinky red strange


----------



## Nessicle

hmm could just be a bit of irritation round your cervix hun x


----------



## wantingagirl

yeah sounds like it luv do you think its safe enough to keep on using them?


----------



## Nessicle

yeah I can't see why not hun! x


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Enjoy ur evenings ladies :flower: xXx


----------



## yomo

Mommy2Kian said:


> Enjoy ur evenings ladies :flower: xXx

Same to you Cat, Love your new signature xx


----------



## Helly

Shona - i got specks of pinky red blood a couple of times, doesnt seem to have done me any harm x

Cat your new sig is beautiful x


----------



## Tierney

hey dont know if you want to use me as a statistic for the thread but just got my BFP and used softcups this cycle x


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Tierney said:


> hey dont know if you want to use me as a statistic for the thread but just got my BFP and used softcups this cycle x

YAY!!! Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Congrats Tierney! 

I can't wait til July rolls around so I can try them out for myself, hopefully we have luck with them!

BTW, your new siggy is gorgeous, Cat!


----------



## yomo

Congrats to you, that's another!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Thanks girls, its beautiful isnt it, all thanks to lindseyann, hopefully when i get a scan pic she can add my other baby to it :D she does requests :flower:

Hope everyone has a lovely day today :hugs:

and congrats on the bfp!!! :D 

xXx


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks Ness and Mommy2kian hope you enjoyed your evening too. Ive been so knackered with all my headaches. 

Thanks Helly I will see how it goes then but amazing how you dont notice it even being in. 

Congrats Tierney How long were you trying for?

They are cool sweetpea this is my first month trying them so FX

Yes your siggys are lovely your boys are gorgeous


----------



## wantingagirl

Schnoodle I hope you dont mind me using your softcup siggy as the one I had was too big and wouldnt fit?


----------



## schnoodle

Hi ladies no worries wantingagirl! 

Tierney congrats hunny, heres to a healthy and happy 9months. 

Cat your sig is stunning!

How are you all feeling today? I have had no symptoms at all this month, not even sore boobs, which i would normallly get with AF. Have been really, REALLY evil to DH recently though, he painted the whole kitchen and utility room and it looks lovely and i was really unapreciative and horrible to him. i really didnt mean to be! i feel terrible now!!

I had a sobbing fit last night, loads of people i know have recently announced they are expecting and im so so pleased for therm but also really jealous!!! DH was laid next to me saying, wellhave one soon, and i turned to him and just screamed i dont want one soon i want one now!!! lol.
my poor DH!!! Its not like me at all!

xxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

thanks schnoodle sorry you got upset, it will be ur turn soon to announce it :flower:

Ness i had to delete u out my sig cus it was long..so ive put u under my screen name :D xXx


----------



## nevertogether

hey mommy2kian - how long did you use softcups before you conceived this time??


----------



## laura6914

hey girls how you all doing?

Ness, Cat.....pregnancy going ok? Symptoms kicking in yet?

xxxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Im a fraud! i didnt use them this cycle, we wernt really planning on trying really, we were on a sort of break :shrug: i used them before but didnt get a bfp with them...they are brilliant though!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hey laura :wave: not really any symtoms for me yet :shrug: very very very slight sore boobs, and some nausea if hungry, i had more symtoms in the 2ww :shrug: xXx


----------



## laura6914

still early days yet chick. enjoy whilst it lasts. love your siggy absolutley beautiful. 2 gorgeous boys. 

xxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

thanks hun im pretty sure im baking my 3rd little boy :D xXx


----------



## nevertogether

awww mommy2kian, you're so lucky! DH and i were going to try the SMEP plan when i get to see him in june, but i doubt i will see him that long. we might only have a shot CD13-16 which is my most fertile days. do you think that's enough time?


----------



## laura6914

do you? why you feeling th same as yo did with the boys? Im convinced im having a boy to. only 5 more weeks till i find out. 

xxx


----------



## schnoodle

im sure your still in with a good chance hun specially if its in your most fertile time hun xx good luck xx


----------



## nevertogether

thank you schnoodle!! i hope sooo! :bfp: pleaseee :)


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Yes hun, we only :sex: on CD 9,11 &12 i ovulated cd13/14 xXx


----------



## wantingagirl

Laura with my first I was convinced it was a boy and it was! Did you change your mind your banner said girl?? lol....

Schnoodle I cant find the post I was on with you, first called cant find a name and then was (team) baby under construction?? any ideas??


----------



## Starmoon

Hi All

Cat your new sig is lovely.

Well I have used my Softcups to excess these last few days and am now into my 2WW - both the most exciting and frustrating part of the month!

I am not the only one reusing them am I? of course after washing and drying them thoroughly? My OH is not amused when there is a line of drying softcups on the bathroon windowsill........:rofl:


----------



## Nessicle

hey girls hope you're all ok today?! Cat love your new siggie! Oh don't worry about deleting me (how rude :rofl:) just kidding! 

So I've had a very stressful 24 hours....

Last night had a row with OH - stupid argument he spoke to me like shit over something completely not worth mentioning and I got upset, to the point I couldnt stop crying. He came and apologised and we're fine and I said he can't be getting me upset like that cos its not good for me or the baby. 

Anyway spoke to my mum this morning while she was on her way to work just for a moan really as you do, and said I'd had some stabbing pains this morning which I'm sure are normal but they'd worried me a bit since I was so upset last night. She was like "oh for goodness sake stop being stupid" and basically was telling me that I'll push Mark away if I worry about the baby and that I'm getting myself worked up for nothing. I told her I was out of breath talking and walking to work which was true anyway she said she had to go. 

She text me to say sorry but was not the best time to call as she was running late and I was irate and it annoyed her and stuff. I text her back just saying all I wanted were some words of comfort from my mum i.e. don't worry baby will be fine and Mark was just being a dick and I didnt understand why that was so hard. She basically has slagged me off over text telling me I'm OTT, dramatic, pathetic and hard to talk to....WTF?! I'm pregnant of course I'm going to be anxious, I said given she's had 4 kids I thought she'd be a bit more understanding especially being my mum and it was sad I got more support from a group of women I'd never actually met before. 

She sent me a text saying "I still love you and think we need to meet up for a chat" and I said I thought it was best to wait until my hormones had settled a bit as I'm clearly too much for her right now and I don't want to be made to feel like shit every time I have a worry or feel anxious about the pregnancy. She text me back and said 

"As I said drama fukin queen." 

I was so upset, I can't believe she acted this way! It's a good job I have you guys or I'd feel so alone through this! 

Now I just feel slightly astounded that a 45 year old woman could react like this. 

The thing that makes it worse is that we're very close and it makes it even worse. I've decided I don't want her to be my birthing partner cos she'll just call me pathetic and a drama queen in the delivery room and I don't need that. 

It's so sad :cry:

xxx


----------



## laura6914

wantingagirl said:


> Laura with my first I was convinced it was a boy and it was! Did you change your mind your banner said girl?? lol....
> 
> Schnoodle I cant find the post I was on with you, first called cant find a name and then was (team) baby under construction?? any ideas??

hi hun, the gender predictor website predicted a girl for me hence the banner but im convinced it a boy. got a gut feeling. i was oping i was having a girl bu have really really come round to the idea of having a boy now. and to be onest ill be over the moon if it is. 

xxx


----------



## laura6914

oh ness thats absolutely awful and thats not your hormones hunny. your mum could have offered a little moe support and if he wasnt n the mood to talk she should of just said she would call back later instead of going off on a tangent. 
i hope things resolve themselves soon hunny. this is the tme in your life when you need your mom the most. and as you say as she has been though it before she should have some sympathy. i this her first grandchild?

sending lots of :hugs: your way and we are always here for you hun. 

xxx


----------



## Starmoon

Oh Ness, try not to get upset :hugs:. I do feel for you though, I actually dont have any sort of relationship with my mum. My story is different from yours in that I was never close to her anyway and things got so bad at the end of last year that I (and two other of my four siblings) don't talk to her now. Since TTC it has crossed my mind that it would be nice to have a mum around for questions and stuff, especially cos with pregnancy you often experience similar things to what happened to your mum. I am lucky that I get on really well with my MIL though although my OH gets funny about me talking to his mum about sex and stuff - he says there is no way his mum know anything about sex! bless him!

Give her a couple of days to calm down, she will probably realise she has been mean and call you to apologise anyway, don't let it get you down as you don't need it right now :kiss:


----------



## Helly

Oh Ness, sorry things are so hard for you right now, I hope once you get past the first tri everything will be easier for you. Maybe your OH and Mum are just so worried about any stress on you and what they think it might do to the baby that they are trying to tell you not to worry, but frankly making a total pigs ear of it? Maybe they are just worried for you and its getting them tense, so they are taking it out on the wrong person, you!?

AFM - was convinced i was pregnant this morning, now not convinced, usually 10 dpo stuff!


----------



## wantingagirl

Mommy2Kian - Its always the way sometimes. I hate that tho when it happens when you least expect it why cant it happen when you want it lol....

Hi Starmoon - oh can you actually do that?

Ahhh Ness I had that a few times with my DH and I bet if you werent pregnant the emotion wouldnt be as heightened just your lovely hormones. 
Ness that is so horrid, I was just going to ask if that you are close but can see you are from the bottom of the post. No disrespect to your mum hun but no 45 year old or any mother for that fact should talk to their kids like that. I dont think you are pathetic or any of the above as you are worried for the safety of your unborn child which is normal and its your first for goodness sake this is all new to you. As for Mark he is just getting used to the changes, does Mark not want to be your birthing partner. This is suppose to be one of the best experiences of your life. You will not push Mark away you are carrying his child and have every right to feel like this and he aint gonna leave you cos you are a bit emotional. 
You hormones will settle down, maybe sit down with him and discuss the best thing to do when feeling an argument come on that worked for me, your body is going through drastic changes, I was like that the first while. If you are really worried go to the docs for your peace of mind I did that and got a scan at 7 weeks

We love you hun!! xx

Laura - I was so convinced too. I wanted a girl but love my little boy to bits and wouldnt change him for the world. I want a girl this time but know if its a boy again I will be happy. We couldnt find out sex last time as he had his legs crossed the whole time hehe.... cheeky

haha starmoon about talking to your MIL about sex tee hee my jaw nearly hit the floor when my father in law was talking about watching the great sperm race. My issue is that I have never been close to my mum and me and my MIL dont get on as she thinks I have stolen her boy and grandson (my stepson) she thinks im the devil or something haha makes like difficult sometimes as trys to control everything and she could do it to her son when I wasnt in the pic but I dont let her talk to him like that anymore and she doesnt like it, calls me all sorts then wonders why I dont go to her house haha as if 

Helly I hope you are wrong and are pregnant!


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you for the support girls :hugs: I knew I could rely on you all xxx

Laura yes this is her first grandchild which makes it even more shocking! I know I just can't understand why she had to send all those nasty texts when I was just trying to be mature about it. Then she started going on about how she's worried me and Mark will break up and I'll be left on my own - I'm 26 for goodness sake and she will never stop worrying about her kids but that's not my fault! 

Starmoon so sorry to hear about the fall out with your mum - it's good you are close to your MIL though, mine doesnt know about the baby yet as OH has chosen not to tell her til the 12 week mark. 

Helly - nah it's not cos they don't want to put me under extra stress, OH just forgets about it which I can sorta cope with most of the time as that's what I'd expect from a guy but my mum like i said she's done this 4 times and she's my mum and I need her to be supportive no matter how OTT or dramatic she thinks I'm being. I'm so disappointed in the way she's been with me. When I was describing stuff outta my What to Expect book and saying stuff like how I was happy to know my cramps etc are normal etc etc she was like "oh you've had every symptom in that book typical" and "there's such a thing as knowing too much it's making you over analyse things too much". 

When I think about it she hasn't been that supportive at all. I mean don't get me wrong she is excited to be a grandma but in terms of the pregnancy she's not had anything nice to say really. 

Thank you for the hugs I needed them! So sick of people stressing me out and upsetting me at the moment it's no wonder I'm worried about every twinge! xxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Laura, i just have a feeling it's a boy, im just so used to hearing its a boy, i wouldnt no what to do with a girl, im used to playing transformers and kickboxing :haha: to be honest, i couldnt care less as long as i bring my baby home!!! :flower:

Ness im sorry your having an upsetting tiem, hormones dont help much do they! things will settle soon :hugs: and p.s look under my screen name, there u are :D xXx


----------



## Nessicle

wantingagirl said:


> Ahhh Ness I had that a few times with my DH and I bet if you werent pregnant the emotion wouldnt be as heightened just your lovely hormones.
> Ness that is so horrid, I was just going to ask if that you are close but can see you are from the bottom of the post. No disrespect to your mum hun but no 45 year old or any mother for that fact should talk to their kids like that. I dont think you are pathetic or any of the above as you are worried for the safety of your unborn child which is normal and its your first for goodness sake this is all new to you. As for Mark he is just getting used to the changes, does Mark not want to be your birthing partner. This is suppose to be one of the best experiences of your life. You will not push Mark away you are carrying his child and have every right to feel like this and he aint gonna leave you cos you are a bit emotional.
> You hormones will settle down, maybe sit down with him and discuss the best thing to do when feeling an argument come on that worked for me, your body is going through drastic changes, I was like that the first while. If you are really worried go to the docs for your peace of mind I did that and got a scan at 7 weeks
> 
> We love you hun!! xx


thank you sweetie I love you guys too! I'd be lost without you all!! 

It's good to know you guys don't think I am being pathetic and over emotional - I know my hormones are all over and I know in general life I can let things get to me a bit but especially since I'm having my first baby it's much more heightened. She's made me feel like I'm not allowed to feel like this it's a horrible feeling! 

Mark is great cos I can sit down with him after and he will apologise though I've asked him not to do it in the first place lol or if he thinks I've been irrational to speak to me later on when I've calmed down or something. Mark will be in the room with me too but he's no good with blood and stuff so no doubt he'll be walking out of the room at certain points and he's said he won't be able to be with me if I have to have a cesearean as he will pass out lol. 

I'm thinking my younger sister might be better, she is awesome with stuff like that and is quite calm and encouraging so I think she would be the better choice. 

xxx :hugs:


----------



## Starmoon

wantingagirl - yes you can reuse them as long as you was them thoroughly and leave them to air dry (stops any residue of tissue or cloth getting on them) I think others reuse them as well - Ness did you reuse?


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Im predicted a girl with that chinese calendar, it was right with kaden but wrong with kian :lol:


----------



## Nessicle

I see it Cat he he thank you!! 

And thanks hun I know it will settle down - she's just pissed me right off at the way she's acted it's so unfair! 

Oooh and helly I meant to say FX for you I can't wait for you to test!! xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Ness have you thought about booking a nice weekend away with mark? i dunno just an idea, just you and him, relaxing chillout time together, or would you end up killing him :lol:


----------



## schnoodle

ooh nes so sorry hun hugs.it must be hard but try and give it time hun. 

laurs, hiya hun its baby under construction down in the ttc buddies section.

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you Schoodle :hugs: if anything I'm just in astonishment right now over her behaviour! 

Cat - haven't got the money to go away right now as OH has got his car insurance to pay so that will skint him for the month and he hates the seaside so couldnt stay in a bandb anywhere close lol 

xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks Schnoodle which page is it on tho loads of them and cant find it anywhere.

Awww poor Mark just have an image of him passing out hehe..... as if hes the one in the pain lol... bless him glad you and he are good tho. I was thinking the same last hols til the sleepless nights. Sis sounds like a good choice hope you and yur mum will be ok tho. I wish I had a mother figure with either my MIL or my actual mum my father in laws fiance is more of a mother to me. Could never imagine me being as distant to my children as my mum is to me.


----------



## Mommy2Kian

I no what u mean hun about having no money, its a bugger eint it! ross might have to work down london for 3 months, ill only see him on a saturday if he has to go :( but its more money and we need a new car :shrug:


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha Shona I know I said to him if I'm going through the pain he can bloody well be in there with me! He might be ok once he bonds with a bump who knows! Sure me and mum will make up eventually but she's very stubborn and with all of my sisters we all have to say sorry first even if we haven't done anything wrong or it just drags on forever, I refuse to apologise though this time there was no need for her to behave the way she has, she's upset me so much and as awful as it sounds if anything happened to the baby although it wouldnt be anyone's fault of course, I would never forgive her for the way she treated me when I needed her! 

Cat that sucks hun, that you'll be pregnant and with Kian on ya own for a few months, and that you'll only see him one day a week! Crap that when you get skint you have to do things like that hey? I want to be a stay at home mom but absolutely no chance cos we wouldnt be able to manage on Mark's salary alone boo!!

xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Yeah Ness I would rather be a stay at home mum too and so did my DH but we worked out the finances and we would be left with like £300 after bills for the whole month who in the hell could live on that??? £25 a week for 4 people as if. Yeah sounds like my mum she is stubborn too and hates being wrong, well just wait to see what she does. Once Mark hears the heartbeat he knows it will be real so cool. 

Do any other girls re-use the softcups then?


----------



## Nessicle

Yeah it's defo difficult for women to stay at home with the kids these days, most of us have no choice but to work - it pisses me off when magazines portray celebrities to show us that being a "working mum" can be done - err yeah they earn a fortune and can afford nannies etc!! 

We'd have about £150 to live on which would be impossible for food and stuff so it sucks! 

You're not supposed to reuse the softcups hun they're single use only x


----------



## Mommy2Kian

And they wonder why so many people get into debt it is so easy! if he doesnt work away then we will end up in debt for a car and i really would rather not, but without a car we are buggerd really :shrug: ive been with him 11 years id be lost without him for 3 months :blush:


----------



## wantingagirl

Yeah thought that Ness just Starmoon was saying she thoroughly washes hers and re-uses them. I get major UTI's quite often and would need to be careful. 

Totally sucks Mommy2Kian and Ness just cant live on that kind of money and it will be hard that you wont see him for 3 months but I guess we have to do what we have to do. Everything is so expensive and tax credits is a joke

Do you girlies qualify for the maternity grant and remember you will get the in health grant?


----------



## Nessicle

aww bless you that is pants hun :hugs: 

I know it's so easy to get in to debt even just to buy food some weeks if both of you don't work shitty government I don't know who to vote for in the election! xx


----------



## Nessicle

I'm not sure about the maternity grant but defo the health in pregnancy grant that everyone gets! I'll put that towards any baby stuff we might need which will help a lot! 

Ah no I never reused mine Shona, just cos I'd be terrified of gettin toxic shock lol x


----------



## schnoodle

id never re use them tbh. 

i think its quite hard to get the sure start grant of 500£

were in a bit of a tricky situation as i am unable to work atm so we just get DH wage.


----------



## wantingagirl

Yeah is pretty crap hubby works full time, I was full time before but now 16 hours but have to work nights and a sunday as no childcare. We do get tax credits but pathetic what they expect you to live on. Hubby wage is quite gud but still not enough. Lol... yeah about toxic shock 

Dont know Schnoodle cos I got it and we both worked but depends if your OH is on a really good wage you should see anyway. I am trying to sell a pram if anyone is interested


----------



## Mommy2Kian

I wasnt entitled to the maternity grant with kaden, so doubt i will this time...i did get the £190 though, i still have everything i brought for kaden in bags, i feel bad re using it but the steraliser is still packed with selaphane on it, same with bottles, and i got about 15 packs of newborn nappies that i didnt get to use either. hope we get to use them this time!


----------



## Nessicle

aww Cat - Kaden would have wanted you to use everything for the new baby :hugs: 

Shona my OH doesnt earn much for a 28 year old he earns about £8k less than me - I'm on a pretty good salary full time but once I come back to work I plan 3 days a week so my salary will go down and will have to try and apply for working tax credits and all that stuff and help with nursery fees etc when it comes to it! 

Not worrying about that stuff just yet anyway - defo will apply for the healthy grant though! I need to get my free prescriptions card think the midwife will do it on Tuesday....??

I think I have someone who is giving me a pram Shona but if anything changes I'll let you know :hugs: xx


----------



## Titi

Hi Girls,

Going to keep using my softcups & will update if I get a BFP but going to be spending more time in LTTTC....regular TTC threads are getting to hard for me. 
Love and dust and good luck to all........I will pop by & visit sometimes!


----------



## Starmoon

Ooh I am scared about resusing them again now! I only did it because I read some other people talking about doing it on here! I cant remember where now, I will have to have a forum search. Going off to do that now.....


----------



## Starmoon

Well I just had a quick look and can find a couple of ladies who have reused and others talking about other people who resuse them.

Maybe I wont.......!!!! Its not worth the risk.


----------



## Whitbit22

Titi said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Going to keep using my softcups & will update if I get a BFP but going to be spending more time in LTTTC....regular TTC threads are getting to hard for me.
> Love and dust and good luck to all........I will pop by & visit sometimes!

Hey all, been lurking for a few days actually.. and I have to say I agree with you hun. I'm finding myself quite upset a lot of the time Im in here.. I write it in my journal but I don't post a whole lot anymore. It sucks having no choice but to see at least two bfps everyday, for me anyway. Good luck over there. I have been known to lurk there as well so hope to see you!

Edit: The announcements bother me a bit, but not listening to you ladies. It's cute.. LOL


----------



## Titi

Whitbit22 said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls,
> 
> Going to keep using my softcups & will update if I get a BFP but going to be spending more time in LTTTC....regular TTC threads are getting to hard for me.
> Love and dust and good luck to all........I will pop by & visit sometimes!
> 
> Hey all, been lurking for a few days actually.. and I have to say I agree with you hun. I'm finding myself quite upset a lot of the time Im in here.. I write it in my journal but I don't post a whole lot anymore. It sucks having no choice but to see at least two bfps everyday, for me anyway. Good luck over there. I have been known to lurk there as well so hope to see you!
> 
> Edit: The announcements bother me a bit, but not listening to you ladies. It's cute.. LOLClick to expand...


Hi Hun-I've started a LTTTC buddy thread if you want to take a look & join I'd love it!

I want to say I love all the ladies I've met in my TTC threads I really do. I am not bothered by BFP announcements......in the real world yes, but here not so much. I just dont BELONG in a ttc thread. The journey is different for people who are only in the first few months and may already be blessed with other children. It is upsetting to me only b/c I can't relate anymore-and yes a little tricky trying to manuever through all the pg stuff to get back to softcup info...(same in my SMEP thread)... Of course after ttc so long I have many B&B girls that have bfps now that I LOVE to keep up with and check in on. I just do so by popping in their journals or visiting their first tri posts or through facebook....we can still be friends and I can keep up.

love you all much and am truly happy for all you BFPs in here and will be back here & there or will lurk around your other threads!


----------



## Nessicle

Totally understand girls and please keep popping by to let us know how you get on cos we will want to know :hugs: 

And I'll need to add you to stats when you get your bfp's cos you will get them - i know that's easy for me to say but I truly believe you will very soon xxxx

Starmoon don't worry if you've been reusing them and been fine - its probably just a money making thing telling you not to reuse them lol, I'm just a wimp and was too scared to reuse them ha ha xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Starmoon if you have used it before and been fine sure would be ok but I wouldnt just to be on the safe side.

Mommy2Kian - I agree with Ness Kaden would want you to use them for his brother or sister xxx

Whitbit22 I understand how you feel feel free to send me a private email tho if you like!

Titi - If this is best for you then that is what you have to do and can also understand with you completely, I have seen you a couple of times Im also on the SMEP thread. Did you say you have a journal, whitbit I will have a look in your journal too. 
This business is hard but cant understand how you are feeling and hope you get what you want soon. 

haha ness now I might re-use them! 
Nah no point worrying about it yet np might look on this website sure they said there is a selling part of the section. 

Speak to you girls tomorrow xx


----------



## yomo

Titi said:


> Whitbit22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titi said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls,
> 
> Going to keep using my softcups & will update if I get a BFP but going to be spending more time in LTTTC....regular TTC threads are getting to hard for me.
> Love and dust and good luck to all........I will pop by & visit sometimes!
> 
> Hey all, been lurking for a few days actually.. and I have to say I agree with you hun. I'm finding myself quite upset a lot of the time Im in here.. I write it in my journal but I don't post a whole lot anymore. It sucks having no choice but to see at least two bfps everyday, for me anyway. Good luck over there. I have been known to lurk there as well so hope to see you!
> 
> Edit: The announcements bother me a bit, but not listening to you ladies. It's cute.. LOLClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi Hun-I've started a LTTTC buddy thread if you want to take a look & join I'd love it!
> 
> I want to say I love all the ladies I've met in my TTC threads I really do. I am not bothered by BFP announcements......in the real world yes, but here not so much. I just dont BELONG in a ttc thread. The journey is different for people who are only in the first few months and may already be blessed with other children. It is upsetting to me only b/c I can't relate anymore-and yes a little tricky trying to manuever through all the pg stuff to get back to softcup info...(same in my SMEP thread)... Of course after ttc so long I have many B&B girls that have bfps now that I LOVE to keep up with and check in on. I just do so by popping in their journals or visiting their first tri posts or through facebook....we can still be friends and I can keep up.
> 
> love you all much and am truly happy for all you BFPs in here and will be back here & there or will lurk around your other threads!Click to expand...

You can't leave me titi your my TTC buddy!! :nope:

Only joking babes, if you think that is what you need to do then thats what you need to do.

I wish you luck babes good luck x


----------



## Tierney

wantingagirl said:


> Thanks Ness and Mommy2kian hope you enjoyed your evening too. Ive been so knackered with all my headaches.
> 
> Thanks Helly I will see how it goes then but amazing how you dont notice it even being in.
> 
> Congrats Tierney How long were you trying for?
> 
> They are cool sweetpea this is my first month trying them so FX
> 
> Yes your siggys are lovely your boys are gorgeous

hey wanting, we were trying properly since July 09 x


----------



## Titi

wantingagirl said:


> Starmoon if you have used it before and been fine sure would be ok but I wouldnt just to be on the safe side.
> 
> Mommy2Kian - I agree with Ness Kaden would want you to use them for his brother or sister xxx
> 
> Whitbit22 I understand how you feel feel free to send me a private email tho if you like!
> 
> Titi - If this is best for you then that is what you have to do and can also understand with you completely, I have seen you a couple of times Im also on the SMEP thread. Did you say you have a journal, whitbit I will have a look in your journal too.
> This business is hard but cant understand how you are feeling and hope you get what you want soon.
> 
> haha ness now I might re-use them!
> Nah no point worrying about it yet np might look on this website sure they said there is a selling part of the section.
> 
> Speak to you girls tomorrow xx

Thanks hun, I have a journal you can find it under my posted threads, it's Titi;s LTTTC journal- but haven't posted in it in ages as nothing is changing. : ) Maybe will have to update it soon as I won't be around smep much either-.

Anyways-regarding Softcups the cycle before last I ran out and the CVS I had been getting them at didn't have any and I couldn't find any anywhere so I washed & reused mine (erwwwwwww ha ha) that whole fertile period and the first bd of this cycle before found I new ones. I didn't have any problems reusing them-although I am not prone to any infections anyways. I was just worried that maybe residual water or something might be hostile to the sperm was all.

Good luck for your BFP soon too!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Titi

yomo said:


> You can't leave me titi your my TTC buddy!! :nope:
> 
> Only joking babes, if you think that is what you need to do then thats what you need to do.
> 
> I wish you luck babes good luck x

oh Yomo!!!! You too! 
I'm not leaving, leaving......just really find it easier posting & reading in the long term threads hun. I love you girls so will lurk around a little here & there. Anyhows if you are interested I started a LTTTC team.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## yomo

Evening Ladies how are we feeling today?

Ness: sounds like you have had a very stressful day! Put your feet up and relax. 

I use softcups more than once, never had any problems.

xx


----------



## yomo

Titi said:


> yomo said:
> 
> 
> You can't leave me titi your my TTC buddy!! :nope:
> 
> Only joking babes, if you think that is what you need to do then thats what you need to do.
> 
> I wish you luck babes good luck x
> 
> oh Yomo!!!! You too!
> I'm not leaving, leaving......just really find it easier posting & reading in the long term threads hun. I love you girls so will lurk around a little here & there. Anyhows if you are interested I started a LTTTC team.:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Great, whats it called? I am mostly in the LTTTC section anyways so I shall still see ya x


----------



## Nessicle

hi yomo darling! 

yeah it was pretty stressful and had cramps all day which worried me more but trying not to let it worry me! The feet are up and relaxed bed is calling me soon though yay!

hope you're ok darl? xx


----------



## Starmoon

:blush: I come back to see I have started a whole reuse the spermy cups or not! Well now others have said its fine maybe I will. I am not prone (in fact have never had) an infection down there so I think I will continue


----------



## yomo

Nessicle said:


> hi yomo darling!
> 
> yeah it was pretty stressful and had cramps all day which worried me more but trying not to let it worry me! The feet are up and relaxed bed is calling me soon though yay!
> 
> hope you're ok darl? xx

Glad you are feeling better, you have got to look after that bun x

I am ok thanks, got something to ask you and cat while you were in the 2ww wait did you get an aching feeling in your uterus? X


----------



## pink_bow

Sorry to gatecrash but where do you all buy your softcups from? 

Thanks :dust: xxxx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Not sure where people are getting them in Europe, but in the US you can get them at most drugstores. So you might check around to drug stores in your area.


----------



## nevertogether

i'm in europe, and i ordered mine off early-pregnancy-tests.com. they got here in about two weeks, like everything else does. probably less than that actually. i heard they sell them on ebay too.


----------



## Whitbit22

wantingagirl said:


> Starmoon if you have used it before and been fine sure would be ok but I wouldnt just to be on the safe side.
> 
> Mommy2Kian - I agree with Ness Kaden would want you to use them for his brother or sister xxx
> 
> Whitbit22 I understand how you feel feel free to send me a private email tho if you like!
> 
> Titi - If this is best for you then that is what you have to do and can also understand with you completely, I have seen you a couple of times Im also on the SMEP thread. Did you say you have a journal, whitbit I will have a look in your journal too.
> This business is hard but cant understand how you are feeling and hope you get what you want soon.
> 
> haha ness now I might re-use them!
> Nah no point worrying about it yet np might look on this website sure they said there is a selling part of the section.
> 
> Speak to you girls tomorrow xx

Thanks ladies, you are all sweeties. I try to keep my outlook positive, even if it is partly a cover. Can't stand to be a downer, plus if I can help even one person feel a little more hopeful I will, even if I have to smile through the pain.

Anyway, go Softcups! Hope they get me my :bfp: this cycle!

and nevertogether-- I got mine off ebay.. it was a steal

Edit: Bulk saves! LOL https://cgi.ebay.com/INSTEAD-12-HR-...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eab12df30


----------



## nevertogether

hey whit - i definitely recommend the bulk for everyone. i just decided not to. since DH and i only have june of this year to try, it would be kind of pointless to buy more than one month's worth. you're on maca now too? i just started today. not sure if it's the reason they nominated me as MVP of the football game during pt today haha. i caught some pretty great passes. what prenatal vitamins do you take? i'm taking fertilaid right now, but might switch if it messes with my cycle. and i've heard a lot about this b-50 complex. what is that used for?


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Morning hunnies :flower: titi make sure to come back and announce ur bfp because you will get it hun :hugs:

hope everyone is ok this morning, ive juse woke up with kian bouncing on the bed "wake up mommy get down stairs" he's going to be a boss when hes older!!!

Bella darling if ur reading this please pop in to let us know how u are? any news? :hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## schnoodle

Hi girls, 
aw cat, he sounds so cute, bless him how are you feeling today?

Ness, hope you slept ok and feel a bit better today hun.

PB i got mine off amazon, they were delivered the next day free! 

xoxox


----------



## wantingagirl

Tierney thanks hun

Starmoon I think they will be fine to re-use them, just do we know if people tha re-used them got a BFP as Titi says to washing them cause an in-hostile issue. I wont be re-using them only due to having re-current UTI's it sucks. 

Titi and Whitbit love and hugs hope all of our dreams come true soon I have only just started a journal take alook girls if you ever want to. 

I got my softcups from access diagnostics thanks Ness

Cat Morning hun haha that sounds like my son

Schoodle still cant find the thread can you send me the link?


----------



## schnoodle

Hi Wantingagirl i will do, you will have to tellme how to send links though first hun!!

xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Im ok thanks hun, feel normal thats why im convinced hes another boy :haha:

ive got my cancer checkup today, i hate going to that hospital, the smell of chemotherapy and all the poorly people just brings it all back, i hope im not in there hours again! :nope:

but i get to see all the nurses and docs that got me through it so its lovely to i guess!!!

enjoy ur morning, the sun is shining :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

pink_bow said:


> Sorry to gatecrash but where do you all buy your softcups from?
> 
> Thanks :dust: xxxx

Hi sweetie I got mine from Access Diagnostics website and they were here in 2 days xx


----------



## Nessicle

yomo said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> hi yomo darling!
> 
> yeah it was pretty stressful and had cramps all day which worried me more but trying not to let it worry me! The feet are up and relaxed bed is calling me soon though yay!
> 
> hope you're ok darl? xx
> 
> Glad you are feeling better, you have got to look after that bun x
> 
> I am ok thanks, got something to ask you and cat while you were in the 2ww wait did you get an aching feeling in your uterus? XClick to expand...

thanks sweetie feeling much better today :hugs: 

Well I tested on 10dpo which is very early but I noticed about 8/9dpo I had an ache round my pubic bone so that could have been my uterus causing it it felt almost bruised and achey rather than crampy achey xx


----------



## Nessicle

Cat sweetie good luck xxx


----------



## BellaBlu

Just poppin in to say hello :blush:

Hope you girls are fantastic & I miss you!


----------



## Nessicle

we miss you too sweetie xxx hope you're ok xxx


----------



## welshdee

i got mine of amazon haven't used any yet, to be honest thay look a little scary!!!
about reusing them mine say's on box not to but on amazon there listed as reusable so i emailed them to complain...


----------



## TTCFirstBaby

TTC for the first time this month & stumbled across this thread...after reading the first page of women talking about using softcups for the first time most of their status's said expecting, so that must mean that they werent when they started the thread in september but now they are?! I think I am definitely going to try these! Cant hurt right??


----------



## Nessicle

TTCFirstBaby it certainly can't hurt! Give them a go we love them!


----------



## Razcox

Afternoon all! Back to work today and its a bit strange as everything seem to be going back to normal. Guess thats just the way things go though no point in dwelling on the past.

TTCFirstBaby - I think they are great and the 1st cycle using them i go a :bfp: after 1 year of trying from my MC. Going to use them ASAP again now as i dont want to wait another year for another :bfp:!

Have is everyone doing today?


----------



## Nessicle

Hi darling!!! How you feeling? Must be hard getting back in to a routine at this moment and like nothing has happened :hugs: 

you're such a brave lady xxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hey everyone big hugs to you all :hugs: the sun has been shining all week and looks like were in for a nice weekend! :flower:


----------



## Razcox

It is hard to get back to everything because its all just so normal like the last 8 weeks have never happened . . . I think thats why i added a new ticker so i dont forget my wonderful few weeks with my bean.

Still wont be long until we can TTC again and i get another chance. Going to insist on an early scan when we do as well. No way am i waiting until 12 weeks to see if everything is ok!!

How are things going with you hun? Sorry things have been a bit strained with you mother xx :hug:


----------



## starcrossed

Hi guys!

Just thought I'd pop and say hello!!

STILL stuck overseas but at least I managed to get the airline to bring me to Canada for free to see my family :)

Hope everyone is getting on ok!!

Lots of :dust: to all the softcup ladies!!

:hugs:

Delly xxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hey hun was thinking of u today!!! wow canada i have family over there, never been though :lol:

What does that say on ur preg test? pregant ? 3+ 

xXx


----------



## starcrossed

It does indeed in French and in English :D

I cant believe the US doesnt have those, it was the first thing I bought when I got to Canada LOL!!!


----------



## Starmoon

Wow - multi lingual digis! Hope everyone is good today. Sorry to see your status says "Sick" Ness, but I am sure you are liking feeling sick cos bambino is getting all comfy!

I have been real stroppy with my OH last 24 hours, dont know why because he hasnt done anything wrong. I am also getting mild pains in my uterus. Am I being silly and imagining these things? I got my smiley face only on Saturday so I would only be 3 dpo or 4 at the most. Am I calculating my dpo right? I am assuming if I got my smiley on Saturday (probably would have got one Friday too as had pos IC) then I would probably ovulated on Monday ish? Which would make me 4 dpo today?

I know this is Softcups thread but this is where all my favourite people are so any opinions?


----------



## Mommy2Kian

haha! french digi! i couldnt read what it said thats all! thanks for telling me...:flower:


----------



## Helly

Starmoon - Im always an irritable cow in the first few days after Ov, I think its the rise in progesterone!

Hi girls - im feeling a bit hopeful, can someone kick me down and remind me I come on bang on time every month please?! I hate building my hopes up like this!


----------



## Nessicle

I will not kick you down lady!! It's great you feel so positive :thumbup: are you waiting til AF due date to test?


----------



## Nessicle

Starmoon said:


> Wow - multi lingual digis! Hope everyone is good today. Sorry to see your status says "Sick" Ness, but I am sure you are liking feeling sick cos bambino is getting all comfy!
> 
> I have been real stroppy with my OH last 24 hours, dont know why because he hasnt done anything wrong. I am also getting mild pains in my uterus. Am I being silly and imagining these things? I got my smiley face only on Saturday so I would only be 3 dpo or 4 at the most. Am I calculating my dpo right? I am assuming if I got my smiley on Saturday (probably would have got one Friday too as had pos IC) then I would probably ovulated on Monday ish? Which would make me 4 dpo today?
> 
> I know this is Softcups thread but this is where all my favourite people are so any opinions?

Thanks sweetie yeah think bean is getting hugely comfy in there! Lots of strong cramps and feel pretty dreadful today but if it means bean is ok then I will take what it gives me :flower:

Hmm well I got my +opk on CD14 and did my DPO's from CD15 as I didn't temp so I would say you are 5dpo :thumbup: 

xx


----------



## Helly

Ta Ness, Im using all my will power to hold out til at least Saturday, my temp drops on that day for AF so i want to see that temp before I test.


----------



## Whitbit22

nevertogether said:


> hey whit - i definitely recommend the bulk for everyone. i just decided not to. since DH and i only have june of this year to try, it would be kind of pointless to buy more than one month's worth. you're on maca now too? i just started today. not sure if it's the reason they nominated me as MVP of the football game during pt today haha. i caught some pretty great passes. what prenatal vitamins do you take? i'm taking fertilaid right now, but might switch if it messes with my cycle. and i've heard a lot about this b-50 complex. what is that used for?

Hey hun, I don't know much about maca! But I know that the B-50 is supposed to help lengthen luteal phase. I don't have a problem with mine, but I do have a problem with energy during my 2ww, so I thought it would help out. Plus it couldn't hurt I guess! :)


----------



## laura6914

evening my lovlie ladies how are we all doing today?

xxx


----------



## fluterby429

Good Afternoon ladies! I'm new to this thread. I usually hang around the TR thread since I just had a tubal reversal on 3/6. I have heard lots of great things about the instead cups. I've actually purchased some and plan to use them this cylce. 

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Plumfairy

Hey all Im approaching cycle 3 of ttc #2 and these softcup thingys sound like just the thing I need... SO.. Can anyone tell me where to get them? Are they actually called softcups or is it just a mooncup? or are they the same :blush:


----------



## winegums

heya I was thinking of trying these this month...
what is the difference, if any, between soft cups, moon cups, instead cups
also some have sizes? how do you know the size??
also where is the place i can get them from quickest but cheap!
i want to try smep again this month and first BD is next thurs so want to guaruntee they will be here in time!!
thank you :)
xx


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi all :) hated to post and run a second ago how are you all?

Mooncups are different than Softcups.. I think the Mooncups have a stem-type thingy? Not sure, as I use the Softcups. They don't come in sizes either.. you can probably get them in bulk from ebay, that's what I did.


----------



## Plumfairy

Are they reusable? Or do you just use them the once?


----------



## Whitbit22

Mooncups are supposedly reusable.. and Softcups are not, but girls on here have washed them and reused. I wouldn't, but that's only because I wouldn't feel comfortable with it.


----------



## Plumfairy

Sorry for the 20 questions lol... So.. Would I be able to use a mooncup? And one more Q.. (sorry :blush: ) What are they made of? Are they soft? Im imagining a big plastic bowl type thing!


----------



## laura6914

sorry to jump in girls. i always lurk on here as i used to be on this thread. 

Softcups are better to use then mooncups as they hold the sperm closer the the cervix. I wouldnt advise reusing them as whitbit said although some others have.
They are like little bowl. they have a plastic solid rim and a thin layer in the middle that will hold the sperm. 
I got mine off amazon but access diagnostics is a really cheap place to buy them from. 

Sorry to just butt in ladies. 

xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Thanks Laura :thumbup: Muchos appreciated :D x


----------



## Whitbit22

Thanks Laura! Was having problems with my internet. Also, if you go to early-pregnancy-test.com you can find a picture and a description for how to use them.


----------



## fluterby429

I have the instead cups that you can get at Wal-mart for about $6. Will these work? I know others that have used the instead cup. All these other cups everyone is talking about I've never heard of except for the Diva cup.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Fluterby, I think that Instead Cups and Softcups are one in the same? (I think the whole name is Instead Softcups.) The only others I know of besides those are the Diva Cup and the Moon Cup, and they are different in that they are deeper and made of a harder material, where as the Softcup is more shallow and flexible, allowing it to sit closer to and kind of mold itself around the cervix. Also Softcups are meant for one time use (although some ladies do wash and reuse), and the other two are meant to be reusable.

Correct me if I'm wrong ladies!


----------



## Whitbit22

Correct, Instead makes Softcups. Instead Softcups.


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Morning ladies :flower: hope ur all ok!!!!!!!

helly do u have a feeling? i had a "feeling" i dont no why, maybe intuition but i just felt different yano? good luck hun, hope u join us in 1st tri! 

:dust: to you all :hugs:


----------



## Helly

I dont know Cat, i feel a bit sicky, my boobs are bigger and my temp is rising, but I just dont know, I think even if I did have a feeling I wouldnt let myself if you get me, I think its going to happen every month and it doesnt so Im just not accepting it.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Mommy2Kian

That was like me hun, i had a feeling but was scared to actually say "im pregnant" cus id look like a fool for a start, and id be so upset...it sounds promising to me helly, best of look for testing tomorrow :dust:

:hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

So sorry for your losses Razcox. How are you? 

Im hoping softcups will do it for me this month 

Man my legs are agony today feels like I get a period twice a month lol...

Hi Fluterby429 I have also heard loads of good things and hoping will give us that BFP!

Helly I also had a feeling quite a few months and last month totally thought this was it nearly 3 days late cramping and no blood but hey ho thats life :cry:

:hi: to anyone I have missed


----------



## Nessicle

Good morning girls!! 

How is everyone today? 

Welcome to all the new ladies! Thank you to Laura for explaining! I manage the official softcups testing thread if you go to the first page there is a link to take you to the softcups official website where is descriptive information including a video on how to use. 

Mooncups differ as they don't sit as close to your cervix. Mooncups are made from rubber and washable therefore they are more environmentally friendly however I don't think they would do as good a job as softcups. 

They don't come in different sizes - one size fits all. Hope that helps and don't forget to let me know your testing dates on the official testing thread! 

:flower:


----------



## Nessicle

Helly good plan to hold out til tomorrow - although your symptoms are sounding good! Gosh I really really hope this is it for you hun! :dust:


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! How is everyone doing?

Welcome to all the new ladies and good luck over the coming months xx

Helly - Its sounding good and will be keeping everything crossed for you that the :witch: stays away. Are your temps normally high at this point?

AFM - Well the bleeding seems to have stopped so it looks like its all over. Doesnt seem like its only been a week since it all happened :( . Going to ring the EPU and try and get my 2nd scan sorted ASAP so i can get the all clear and move on. Will be temping from now and will use up my left over OPKs this cycle to track everything. So its looking good to get back to TTC in may :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

I'm glad the bleeding has stopped Raz you must be relieved for that :hugs:

Keep us updated with your scan xx


----------



## Helly

Thanks girls, I dont feel pregnant I dont think, but my boobs are undeniably firmer, so who knows. Yeah Raz my temp is normally highish today, it usually drops tomorrow, so tomorrow will tell all I guess. Glad the bleeding has stopped now, as Ness said, let us know how the scan goes.

Hope you are well today Ness and you Cat.

Hi to all our new ladies, sneeking on in work, will try to catch up properly later lol.


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks sweets i'm ok :flower:


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi to everyone and Helly hope you do get your BFP and FX for all of us

Ness is that morning sickness kicked in. I still havent Ovulated yet guess tomorrow so frustrating


----------



## laura6914

just a really quick one. ill post more later. 

Helly your chart looks EXACTLY the same as mine did when i got my BFP and i had the implantation dip at 11dpo. wishing you all the luck hun. xx


----------



## Helly

Thanks Laura, Id think yesterday was an ID but Ive been having some funny symptoms for a few days now and that would surely mean my symptoms have been wrong if it only implanted yesterday? Did you have symptoms before your ID? x


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Im ok thanks helly :flower: just waiting for the postman then im taking kian for a stroll on his scooter! :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

wantingagirl said:


> Hi to everyone and Helly hope you do get your BFP and FX for all of us
> 
> Ness is that morning sickness kicked in. I still havent Ovulated yet guess tomorrow so frustrating

certainly has Shona lol, comes in waves just trying to eat when the wave lifts and stay hydrated! 

how frustrating! did you say you're using CBFM?


----------



## wantingagirl

Yeah I am last month think maybe OV day 15 or 16 rather than day 14 as I thought so maybe bedding was all wrong. Getting pains in tummy and legs so either tonite or tmorow morning eggy should pop. Getting pinching pain aswell :sex: tonite and use another softcups. Dont know how I will feel if get AF again and defo not testing early cant bear the BFN. I know I havent been trying that long but started to get quite down with it now.


----------



## TTCFirstBaby

Hi ladies, just wanted you to know because of all the success stories on here I purchased some softcups last night at Walgreens & will be trying them this month. This is my first time ever TTC so I will let you know how it turns out! Thanks for all the advice & information!


----------



## Nessicle

Good luck TTCFirstBaby! Don't forget to post your testing date on the Softcups Official Testing thread :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

Shona it's upsetting no matter how long you've been trying for and I think the more cycles AF comes the more numb you are, it becomes a chore and not an excitement. You will get there darling you have a healthy child so you know you can get pregnant, sometimes it's just a matter of time for us to get our perfect child :hugs: I know that's easy for me to say right now and how pessimistic TTC makes you makes you think "yeah right" but it will happen, hang in there xxx


----------



## yomo

Helly said:


> Thanks girls, I dont feel pregnant I dont think, but my boobs are undeniably firmer, so who knows. Yeah Raz my temp is normally highish today, it usually drops tomorrow, so tomorrow will tell all I guess. Glad the bleeding has stopped now, as Ness said, let us know how the scan goes.
> 
> Hope you are well today Ness and you Cat.
> 
> Hi to all our new ladies, sneeking on in work, will try to catch up properly later lol.

I have my fingers crossed for you for tomorrow Helly, You are doing well not to test b4 hand! x


----------



## yomo

Hello my wonderful ladies, 

How are we all doing today? Anyone got anything nice planned for the weekend?

x


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Yomo! 

errm just gonna sit in the garden in the sun tomorrow I think! Supposed to have a driving lesson at 12.30 but gonna rearrange it, can't be bothered at the minute lol. 

How about you?x


----------



## Starmoon

Good luck for tomorrow Helly :kiss:

Well Yomo, my weekend will be rubbish! its lovely weather here (east England) and I am working 8am to 8pm both Saturday and Sunday! I shouldnt moan I have been off since Tuesday morning.

Hope everyone will have a better weekend than me and hope the weather is good where you all are!


----------



## yomo

Nessicle said:


> Hi Yomo!
> 
> errm just gonna sit in the garden in the sun tomorrow I think! Supposed to have a driving lesson at 12.30 but gonna rearrange it, can't be bothered at the minute lol.
> 
> How about you?x

Don't blame you, The last thing you want to do is drive around in a hot car, I have a soft top so I love driving around in the summer :haha:

I will be well gutted when I have to get rid of her as she only has 2 seats :cry::cry:

I am having a BBQ tomorrow which I am looking forward to, then my sister and little nephew are coming Sunday! I have never seen her so much as she lives about 60 miles away but her OH has taken up shooting with my OH so they come over every weekend so they can play with their boys toys :haha:

Oh and she just come for the Sunday dinner, she will do anything to get out of cooking x


----------



## yomo

Starmoon said:


> Good luck for tomorrow Helly :kiss:
> 
> Well Yomo, my weekend will be rubbish! its lovely weather here (east England) and I am working 8am to 8pm both Saturday and Sunday! I shouldnt moan I have been off since Tuesday morning.
> 
> Hope everyone will have a better weekend than me and hope the weather is good where you all are!

Oh no!

I am sure we shall be having plenty of sunny weekends that you can enjoy x


----------



## Nessicle

I like how you call your car "she" :haha: bless ya yep you'll be needing a regular 4 door soon lady! 

BBQ sounds nice can I come lol?!


----------



## yomo

I do she is my baby, I have wanted her for soooo long although she cost me a small fortune as I had it on tick ha ha

I only work a 2 min drive from home now as well so it's a bit of a waste I just can't bare to part with her. It's love! xx


----------



## laura6914

Helly said:


> Thanks Laura, Id think yesterday was an ID but Ive been having some funny symptoms for a few days now and that would surely mean my symptoms have been wrong if it only implanted yesterday? Did you have symptoms before your ID? x


I had a lot of cramping hun. tugging feelings and thats about it really. My boobs and nipples hurt but i got that every month after ov anyway so i didnt take any notice. In fact i was soooo convinced that it wasnt my month i made a bet with my OH (a life time worth of wages which is a lot of money?) that i wasnt pregnant and lone behold i was. i hope this is your month hunny. i tested 2 days after my dip and got my BFP so try and test then. I hope this is it for you chick., 

xxx


----------



## Helly

Should have read your post earlier laura, tested BFN :(


----------



## laura6914

oh hunny. dont let that get to you. i tested 2 days after as i say and even then my lines were so so faint i thought it was my eyes playing up on me. its wasnt until 3 days after that dip that they started getting darker.


----------



## laura6914

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2ba945

Helly hun, here is the link to my chart so you can have a nosey. 

xxx


----------



## Helly

Thanks Laura, see what you mean, the charts are very similar. Ive not really had cramping, I felt yesterday morning like I had pulled my stomach muscles but it wasnt really a pulling sensation, more a pulled sensation. Boobs bigger but not really that sore. I honestly dont know what to think, one minute Im feeling hopeful then im feeling out. Guess tomorrows temp will tell all, roll on tomorrow! xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Helly said:


> Thanks Laura, see what you mean, the charts are very similar. Ive not really had cramping, I felt yesterday morning like I had pulled my stomach muscles but it wasnt really a pulling sensation, more a pulled sensation. Boobs bigger but not really that sore. I honestly dont know what to think, one minute Im feeling hopeful then im feeling out. Guess tomorrows temp will tell all, roll on tomorrow! xx

Here we go Helly, here we go!!! Here we go Helly, here we go!!!

Come on girl! :bfp:

Fingers crossed and good luck!!!

:dust:


----------



## IceFire

Hello ladies, and welcome to all the new girls!!

Helly, FX'd for you! Keep your chin up, though I know it is frustrating month after month....

Raz, glad you are feeling better. I cannot imagine going through what you have experienced; I admire you so much for your positive attitude. You will make a wonderful mother:flower:

Ness, sorry you are feeling sick but its good in some ways right? Sorry you had a fight with your mom, that is frustrating. Good luck with your midwife visit next week though.

AFM, I am so far enjoying my break (though I am only 9 days in lol). I find myself wanting to start peeing on ovulation sticks soon....gonna take awhile to get out of this mindset and I just know that I am still gonna be disappointed when AF shows every month. It will be interesting to see what the FS has to say....

Speaking of which---Julie, I hope and pray that your FS visit goes well next week. Keep us posted!

Love and :dust: to you all!


----------



## laura6914

Morning all, 

Helly another nice temp this morning. Looking good chick and following my pattern :thumbup: Got everything crossed for you i really do. An if your testing, word of advice, dont use ICsm they are crap. My BFP on them were barely visable. I got a very nice line on Asdas own. Thinking of you. When are you going to test again. 

Icefire, when are you seeing thr FS hun. I rally hope all goes well. Im sure this break will do you the world of good. 

Ness, you feeling any better today?

xxx


----------



## schnoodle

good luck helly!!!


----------



## Nessicle

Helly I need to know have you got your bfp?!! Cat text me and she wants to know too lol! 

Allie - glad you're enjoying your break it will defo take time to get outta the habit but you'll get used to it :hugs: lovely to see you popping in here xx


----------



## Nessicle

Oh and Helly I agree with Laura - IC's and FRER's are a waste of time - superdrug, tesco or Asda are the best :thumbup: xx


----------



## schnoodle

has anyone heard anything from helly???


----------



## Nessicle

not a sausage hun!!


----------



## Helly

I'm here! OH ended up in hospital with a bad stomach so I didn't test. Temp looks great but I've got no symptoms. Feeling out! Will test tomorrow. Thanks all for thinking of me! XXXXXXX


----------



## schnoodle

oh god hope he is ok helly, good luck xx


----------



## tidyroom

Hi girls, I used softcups for the first time after bedding last night. I thought they were great and I have my fingers crossed!


----------



## Helly

Good luck tidyroom!

Thanks Schnoodle, he seems a lot better now. Worried me sick this morning.

I came home, hadnt weed for over 4 hours and hardly had any fluids so did a superdrug and BFN :(


----------



## schnoodle

aaw helly so sorry hun.

hugs chick.

it wont make you feel any better but i think i am out too this month yet again. its soul destroying isnt it 

here if you need me chick xx


----------



## confused27

girls i know i havent been on for a while coz i was taking a break congrats to all who succeded, hope u are all well....i was feeling quite sick so i decided to do a test and guess what its a BFP YAY!!! im so happy :D am trying to put a pic on


----------



## confused27

anyone tell me how to upload pic please i used to just attach it now it wants a link?


----------



## Titi

confused27 said:


> girls i know i havent been on for a while coz i was taking a break congrats to all who succeded, hope u are all well....i was feeling quite sick so i decided to do a test and guess what its a BFP YAY!!! im so happy :D am trying to put a pic on

Congrats Confused!
I have a question though-if you were on a break does this mean that you DID NOT use softcups????


----------



## schnoodle

Brilliant confused, congrats xx


----------



## confused27

thanks titi yeah i didnt use anything at all and hardly had sex and it worked wonders lol i used them past few months then decided i needed a break so didnt do anything


----------



## Titi

confused27 said:


> thanks titi yeah i didnt use anything at all and hardly had sex and it worked wonders lol i used them past few months then decided i needed a break so didnt do anything

Glad it worked for you hun-I just wanted to clarify for Ness so she didn't add you to the statistics. 

So, truthfully this is a - for softcups thread-lol. You got your BFP by STOPPING softcups, ha.


----------



## Helly

Congrats confused! Yeah you need to upload the pic to photo sharing site like flickr or something and then all the link in the image box, its a right pain! Someone else might know a better way though. So pleased for you, hope you have a lovely happy and healthy 9 months x

Yeah schnoodle, it is soul destroying, onwards to May I guess. I hope you are wrong though and your BFP is on its way.


----------



## confused27

thanks helly hun i will do that now and upload to the gallery x


----------



## Nessicle

aww helly gutted babe and sorry about your OH! 

Your temps are looking good though so keep that PMA up :hugs:

Congrats confused! And Thanks Titi! I won't add Confused to the stats but congrats all the same hun! 

FX for the rest of yoiu waiting to test :dust: softcups aren't doing too great at the moment hey?!


----------



## confused27

thanks girls pics are in the gallery now


----------



## schnoodle

thanks helly, i hope so too but i doubt it. i could murder a huuuge drink right now? do you think i wouldbe daft to have one? x


----------



## tryforbaby2

Allie, Thanks Love. :flower: I miss you here!!! But look on the bright side of things, confused (who has just gotten her bnfp) was on a break. She didn;t use anything, not even softcups! I am so trying the relaxed approach this cycle. My appt is on wednesday!!! So nervous but so damned excited!!! I hope you are enjoying your break, you deserve it.

Confused! :dance: Congrats!!! I love how you didn't do a damned thing and hardly BD'd at all and got your bfp!!! Yay!

Thats how ttc should really be. Fun, spontaneous, relaxed and not too much pressure or thought into it!!! Enjoy ourselves and let it be.

Have a wonderful weekend all with your DH's and family.


----------



## Helly

Schnoodle, you have whatever you want honey. I bought a smock type top the other day think if I was PG or it would still last me the summer, putting our lives on hold for TTC is just daft. Ive learnt my lesson. Enjoy your drink x


----------



## Nessicle

helly I was a bit drunk albeit on only 3 white wine's and sodas lol in my 1ww and it didnt hurt me so don't worry have a couple you can't stop everything you need that normality when TTC that's what I thought anyway.

Helly honey has AF actually arrived?x


----------



## IceFire

Congratulations confused27! :happydance: Happy for you!

Schnoodle I would definitely have that drink dear. Putting life on hold while TTC is not healthy! The little bean doesn't start absorbing nutrients from the mother for a few weeks, so no worries! 

Good luck this week Julie! Maybe I will get a little surprise this summer while on a break, but I am trying hard not to count on it. I am trying to truly make this a break. We are not going to see a FS until the fall as I need a few months to get my life and my mind back on track. I am very happy with my decision. And I definitely agree that conception should be the result of fun, spontaneous times with the one you love, not the result of a stressful, mind-numbing cycle of emotional ups and downs! 

Hope you are all having a great weekend! Are Ness and Cat feeling ok?

Love and :dust: to you all!


----------



## Helly

No Ness, no AF yet, not due til Monday, temp hasnt dropped for AF today as it has done for the other two cycles, so my chart is saying pregnant ,but Im sure the superdrug would have worked x


----------



## schnoodle

helly it may just be too early hun, if af hasnt shown on mon test again chick xx


----------



## Helly

I will do Schnoodle, thanks, waiting to see what tomorrows temp does as well. Im expecting a big drop, its just coming a day late to get my hopes up! Nasty temperatures lol.


----------



## Nessicle

yeah perhaps just too early sweetie I'm sending you soooo much :dust: for that bfp on Monday! xx

Hi Allie :wave: lovely to see you honey xx


----------



## schnoodle

are temps that reliable hun? fxdfor you hun x


----------



## Helly

They will pretty much always drop before AF, mine have dropped on DPO13 the last few cycles so it not dropping today is certainly unusual for me.


----------



## brillbride

hi girlies--jus checkin in to say I got my pos OPK between yesterday evening and this morning----not going to take any more opks as you are supposed to stop soon as you get your positive!!! so im on 1dpo!!!! really wana get pregnant this month-----o pretty pretty please....,.hope u other girls are all keeping well---xxxx


----------



## Helly

Hi brill, you know you can get a pos up to 36 hours before ov? I would keep BDing for a few more days! Good luck x


----------



## brillbride

Helly said:


> Hi brill, you know you can get a pos up to 36 hours before ov? I would keep BDing for a few more days! Good luck x

aw thanx helly--yea im doing Smep so should have myself well covered--i have heard that it can be 72 hrs---but god knows!!! watching sperm meet egg on you tube!!! how sad of me!! best of luck to you too--hope this is your month..xxxxxxx


----------



## Helly

Thanks Brill, good luck for this cycle.

Temp dropped as predicted :(


----------



## Nessicle

yay for +opk brillbride!! Yep as per SMEP bd today tomorrow and Tuesday :thumbup: 

I always did my dpo from day after +opk too as I didn't temp! 

Aww Helly I truly can't believe it! I was convinced you would get your bfp! One girl on another thread I was on got a temp dip the day before her bfp so it could happen to you sweetie please don't lose hope xxx


----------



## Helly

Thanks Ness, I thought it was my turn too. Will wait and see what happens tomorrow, but Im sure Im out x


----------



## Nessicle

:cry: i hope not sweetheart :dust: :dust: :dust: 

keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## schnoodle

Oh helly, sorry hunny, its not quite over yet though hun, fingers crossed for tomorrow hun xx


----------



## tidyroom

Hi girls, I am in a panic cant get my soft cup out. Help help help!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Helly

Sit on the toilet, bare down like you want to poo, grab it and pull it forward, not down! x


----------



## wantingagirl

brillbride GL and happy bedding. I love that programme so insightful

Helly FX tightly for you I hope this is it for you

Tidyroom I was like that so much easier to get in than out

I still havent received my peak yet so bored of this now


----------



## schnoodle

tidyroom, have you managed to get it out?? dont panic, take deep breaths and gently push down xx


----------



## Nessicle

middle finger is best too it's the longest!


----------



## tidyroom

Hi tried that still cant get it out. DH is refusing to help as he thinks its disgusting. What am I goint to do? Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## yomo

Helly, you aint out yet this still could be your month x

How is everyone this morning?

x


----------



## schnoodle

ok, lay on the bed and prop your hips up on a pillow. take some deep deep breathes slowly and calmly. tru and use your middle or index finger, and push down like you are doing a poo. you should be able to feel the rim of it. if you try and squeexe your vaginal walls that may help push it out, just try and hook your finger over it and gently pull it down.

relax! tensing up wont help hhun.
TMI If all else fails do you have a toy you could use to try and dislodge it, bring it down a bit??


----------



## tidyroom

Worry over girls :happydance::yipee:. Went and tried again and it came out easily with a good push. Thanks everyone. I think I wasted all the:spermy: though as it looked like it was all on the out side. It was strange!! Could this happen? 

All you girls are great thanks for the quick support.:hugs:
Has not put me off using them though as i believe they are going to get me my BFP!

Thanks again:hugs::friends:


----------



## schnoodle

yay!! i kind of pull mine down before i insert it, l(like with condoms) though thinking about it i dont know if this leaves the spermies with a harder job!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

tidyroom bless you! what you can see is probably just semen which is the fluid the sperm live in - I had lots in the cup the next morning it's completely normal!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hey ladies :flower: im back from my weekend away im sorry helly u got bfn but chin up hun u eint out yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i just popped on to see how u got on, i txt ness on saturday i needed to no! :hugs:

Hope everyone is ok xXx :flower:


----------



## brillbride

hi helly--you just never know until the witch comes as they say--chin up.....hi wanting a girl--hope u get your peak soon---roll on 2 wks --hate the 2ww!!! going to try and not test as much this time:) but im addicted!!


----------



## schnoodle

have you had a good weekend away cat, wgere did you go??


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hi hun yes it was lovely thankyou we went down brean sands, ross parents have a caravan down there so we can pop down as its only 1 half hours away in the car, its lovely, and kian has so much fun :) xXx


----------



## schnoodle

oooh lovely, glad you had a good tome hun xx


----------



## Plumfairy

Ook, so with this softcup malarky, how long are you supposed to leave them in? I still havent ordered any but I will next week!


----------



## schnoodle

it depends hun some leave them in for an hour or so, but you can leave them in for a maximum of 12 hours hun or overnight xx


----------



## caz & bob

ho dont no how you girls use them they scare me in case you carnt get it out haha x :) x


----------



## Plumfairy

Okies thats good to know. Usually just prop my bum up with pillows and go to sleep after :sex:. Does the softcup stop all the spermies falling out then? I hate the old pillow under the bum job because Im frightened to move in fear of spilling them all! :blush:


----------



## schnoodle

yeh they do hun, they are really easy easy to get out hun, and you cant feel a thing once they areinside you xx


----------



## Plumfairy

caz & bob said:


> ho dont no how you girls use them they scare me in case you carnt get it out haha x :) x

:rofl: I honestly cant see how you'd lose one up there, mind I have heard of people losing condoms :sick: Surely you could just fish it out?!


----------



## schnoodle

yep, there is no where for them to go!!!


----------



## caz & bob

i think i might get some but just scared x:) x


----------



## schnoodle

theres nothing to be scared about hun, they look scary at first but there really not! they are really comfortable and eas to insert and take out. if you are worried, get a pack of 6 firsthun and see how you go xx


----------



## caz & bob

i will x :) x


----------



## schnoodle

good hun, there wprth a shot arent they xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Cat & bob, schnoodle's right - give them a shot! 

I love them!!! My favorite thing about them is that there is no leakage, so I prop my hips up wipe the excess and fall asleep, and I leave them in for 12 hours!!!

Good luck with them hun and enjoy!!! I know I do!!


----------



## babyloulou

They're really easy Caz xx


----------



## Helly

Im out :(


----------



## schnoodle

aw helly hun im so sorry. i think i will go the same way later. hugs hunny xxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Oh nooo helly :cry: i really thought this was it im so sorry hunny :hugs: best of luck with this cycle :dust:

xXx

Hope all you girls are ok :flower: kians at school today for 1st time in 3 weeks :wohoo: :lol: i can relax a bit yay!!! first though i have to take my goose to asda :dohh: she wants to buy avatar on blueray, my moms so hip with her dvd's and cd albums :haha:

Enjoy ur day xXx


----------



## schnoodle

haha bless her, hope Kian has a good day, whats your goose?? xx


----------



## yomo

Helly said:


> Im out :(

So sorry Helly :hugs: x


----------



## yomo

Morning Ladies, How are we all today? 

I got a BFN this morning ( I am 11/12 DPO I am soooo sure this is my month! x


----------



## schnoodle

aww, it may have been too early yomo dont give up hope yet.

i am one day late today, dont feel right this morning i have a sore throat, felt a bit sick when i woke up and my nipples hurt, but i have been cramping loads and am pretty sure AF is coming. my uterous and bladder feel really full but i have been drinking loads of water the past few days. 

BUT i dont think i ovd this month, or i may have missed it, i messed up my opks so i dont know really.i usually have sore boobs and cramps for a week before af but this month i have had nothing at all.

im not hopeful really

xx


----------



## yomo

schnoodle said:


> aww, it may have been too early yomo dont give up hope yet.
> 
> i am one day late today, dont feel right this morning i have a sore throat, felt a bit sick when i woke up and my nipples hurt, but i have been cramping loads and am pretty sure AF is coming. my uterous and bladder feel really full but i have been drinking loads of water the past few days.
> 
> BUT i dont think i ovd this month, or i may have missed it, i messed up my opks so i dont know really.i usually have sore boobs and cramps for a week before af but this month i have had nothing at all.
> 
> im not hopeful really
> 
> xx

Have you tested yet?? x


----------



## schnoodle

no, im far too scared. iv never got to this point before. but cos i dont know if i ovulated that would make my periosd late wouldnt it? like i said, im cramping, and pretty sure she is on her way. i have a really sore throat though and a headache. and i thoink my nipples are itchy but i could just be symptom spotting.


----------



## Nessicle

Helly :cry: :hugs: so sorry sweetie I'm gutted for you I really thought this was your month I really did! 

Yomo and Schnoodle I have faith in you both and you both deserve your bfp's too so fx for you both xxx


----------



## schnoodle

thanks ness how are you feeling today x


----------



## Nessicle

I'm ok thanks honey have today and tomorrow off work so just using the time to rest as much as possible while I can! Sickness not to bad atm but it tends to get worse as day goes on wish I could eat normal bread and ginger biscuits etc but with having coeliac disease I can't which is making eating very difficult as don't want anything other than plain toast lol x


----------



## schnoodle

aww bless you hun, enjoy your days off and relax! is mark being nice to you now!


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha yes he's been lovely he was awesome last night I was in tears constantly we watched 2012 and I started crying, I saw him bring Ben and Jerry's in and started crying cos I can't have it (contains raw egg yolks boo) lol poor lad kept having to cuddle me ha ha 

he even held my hair back while I was wretching on Friday night ha ha x


----------



## schnoodle

awwww, thats so sweet xx


----------



## Nessicle

i know lol he's so sweet - he just called to make sure I've had something to eat and I said not really and he's like get a slice of gluten free toast with some beans - protein! lol x


----------



## schnoodle

awww bless him xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Im good yomo, how are you? How is everyone else doing any updates?

Im on OV day and think eggy released a little while agoo FX for this month

brillbride Im rubbish in 2ww too and starts tomorrow!!! Peak today

I was scared caz but they are great first cycle using them

So sorry Helly 

Hey Mommy2Kian glad you had a nice time, schools great so you can get things done. How are you?

Yomo sorry you got BFN there is time yet tho

Schnoodle try and keep the PMA I am hoping for you FX

Awwww Ness you know its love when he holds your hair back for you, funny how they become so protective told you it would happen, sweet

Girls I put in a softcup yesterday it wasnt exactly leakage but wasnt totally dry either do you think I put it in right?


----------



## schnoodle

i would say so hun, but next time you pu it in maybe try and scoop up the spermies as you insert it xx


----------



## Starmoon

Hey everyone, hope everyone is ok.

:hugs: and :kiss: to Helly and Yomo.

Ness - glad you have a couple of days off to rest.

I am about 9?dpo today (I still am not 100% sure of this, but I am thereabouts) and after having a few pulling type cramps early on (nothing major, I prob wouldn't have even noticed them if I wasnt TTC) and having quite a lot of watery cm starting about 4 days ago and still continuing now, I don't really have any other symptoms. However I am trying to be good and not symptom spot. Have had a busy 2 days at work which has helped with that. On nights tonight and tomorrow night so by the end of my shift I will be about 11dpo. Then I will have 4 days off and get myself in a tizz about every twinge inside my body..........


----------



## spicy

Hello girls!
Is it easy enough to put the softcups? You put them after bedding?
Sorry if my questions are a little bit stupid, but in my country nobody knows about them :)


----------



## schnoodle

yeah huh its dead easy you just squeeze the rim together snd insert them its not uncomfortable at all and they are easy to get out too.xx


----------



## Starmoon

OK, just had a look at my notes and the reason I am confused about my dpo is because last cycle I ovulated on CD14 and ended up having a 30 day cycle. This month I ovulated on CD11 so I reckon I am going to have a shorter cycle? So today is CD20 and 9dpo. As my LP seems to be about 14 days usually I estimate then that I should probably test/get AF(hopefully not!) on Saturday which would put me at CD25 and 14dpo?

If the above is correct then it will be a bit weird because usually a week before my AF I sort of just know she will be coming but I dont feel like that at the moment.

Bloody TTC is so confusing!


----------



## schnoodle

ooh starmoon im like that i usally get cramps and sore boobs for a week before she is due but this month i have had nothing i am now one day late and have been having cramps and a little nausea and slightly sore nipples xx


----------



## Starmoon

Hopefully this is a good sign for both of us. Thinking about it though, I have fel since ovulation that it wont take much for me to burst into tears. I have resisted so far from doing this though. My OH also told me the other day that I was being stroppy, I think I was about 3dpo maybe then.


----------



## schnoodle

i have been vile! so moody and tearful xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Im good thanks hun :hugs:

schnoodle, the goose is my mom (mother goose ) :lol:

Good luck ladies :hugs: :dust: xXx


----------



## schnoodle

oh lol xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

:hugs: Helly 
I really wanted this to be it for you


----------



## IceFire

:cry: Oh Helly I wanted this so much for you :hugs: 

Schnoodle and Yomo FX'd for you both! It's not over till the :witch: has arrived! 

Ness it sounds like the "morning" sickness is in full swing for you. Glad your OH is being so understanding and helpful. 
Excited about seeing the midwife tomorrow? 

I am still doing pretty well. Still have a rough time of it when I hear of friends announcing their bfps after only trying a month or two. I don't think that part will ever go away. I am trying hard not to time sex around OV...I know I am getting ready to OV in another day or two and have LOADS of EWCM but its so hard :haha: I didn't realize it had become so routine for me every month, and it is a hard cycle to break! 

Hope everyone is having a good Monday! 

Love and :dust: to all!


----------



## prettycp

first post! <3

hi ladies,
i stumbled across this forum while researching softcups. my love and i started using these this weekend.

babydust to all


----------



## redhead31

Hi, I've just taken delivery of my first box of softcups, so fingers crossed that this works as I've heard a lot of good stories.


----------



## schnoodle

good luck redhead xx


----------



## brillbride

hi girls--good luck on the 2ww wanting a girl-fingers crossed for you -ice fire --i know what you mean when you hear everyone announcing they are preggers--- i went to bed l.nite crying in a huff when I heard that a friend of a friend is pregnant after gettin married there at xmas---honeymoon baby-----felt so mad at god!!! i suppose pissed off and depressed-thank god i woke feeling better!!!lol.... anyway on a better note---my boobs are feeling a bit weird so im trying to do lots of positive thinking

hard luck helly---i know how depressing it feels

delighted all is going well with Ness and mommy2kian..xxxxx


----------



## prettycp

brillbride said:


> hi girls--good luck on the 2ww wanting a girl-fingers crossed for you -ice fire --i know what you mean when you hear everyone announcing they are preggers--- i went to bed l.nite crying in a huff when I heard that a friend of a friend is pregnant after gettin married there at xmas---honeymoon baby-----felt so mad at god!!! i suppose pissed off and depressed-thank god i woke feeling better!!!lol.... anyway on a better note---my boobs are feeling a bit weird so im trying to do lots of positive thinking
> 
> hard luck helly---i know how depressing it feels
> 
> delighted all is going well with Ness and mommy2kian..xxxxx

it's hard when you're friends are getting pregnant and you're not. i just found out a girlfriend of mine is pregnant and due around the same time i would have been (i miscarried the saturday before easter). i'm very happy for her, but can't help but feel a little jealous/upset.


----------



## schnoodle

aw, sorry for your loss hun, that must be hard xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

welcome to the new ladies :wave: don't forget to add your testing dates to the official softcups testing thread :flower:

Shona - lol aww I bless OH he's been fabulous just humouring me lately I think! offering to make me food he thinks might help with nausea he he! Oooh you're on 2ww how exciting!! :happydance: get your butt to first tri bump buddy :winkwink: 

Allie if you feel hornier round ov just go for it you might get a nice little surprise cos there's no pressure involved now you're just doing it cos you want to :hugs: yeah that "morning" sickness has kicked in big time lol have borrowed mum's sea bands pressure point bands to try and help - worth a shot!

Starmoon oooh your lack of symptoms could be a good sign hun!! It was for me!! 

brill - don't feel guilty about feeling jealous it's only natural cos you want it so much too :hugs: the cycle before my bfp I had a really bad time emotionally - I got AF on valentine's day and the same day my friend text me to say she was 12 weeks pregnant with her 3rd baby - I was devastated! It totally sucks she got pregnant each time with first month of trying

x


----------



## brillbride

hi pretty cp-know exactly how u feel!!-sorry about your MC--I had one too after 12 wks -it was realised i had a blighted ovum--had a D&C--- and as soon as I came home from the hospital and just sat on the sofa-a text came through-it was my friend from college telliung me "her good news" that she was due i think the 13th of May---2 days later than I would have been due--


----------



## brillbride

aw thanks Ness--your so good!!xxx


----------



## Nessicle

brillbride said:


> hi pretty cp-know exactly how u feel!!-sorry about your MC--I had one too after 12 wks -it was realised i had a blighted ovum--had a D&C--- and as soon as I came home from the hospital and just sat on the sofa-a text came through-it was my friend from college telliung me "her good news" that she was due i think the 13th of May---2 days later than I would have been due--

Minimin had a blighted ovum too hun it's so sad - I didnt realise you had too :hugs:

that reminds me I must text her to see how she is x


----------



## Nessicle

brillbride said:


> aw thanks Ness--your so good!!xxx

:hugs: aww thanks sweetie xx


----------



## prettycp

brillbride said:


> hi pretty cp-know exactly how u feel!!-sorry about your MC--I had one too after 12 wks -it was realised i had a blighted ovum--had a D&C--- and as soon as I came home from the hospital and just sat on the sofa-a text came through-it was my friend from college telliung me "her good news" that she was due i think the 13th of May---2 days later than I would have been due--

i'm so sorry :(

it's hard sometimes! i have two friends due in a couple weeks, one the end of may, and my sister is due in july.


----------



## brillbride

yea i think iv seen Minimin over in the TCM thread which i read now and again--I stocked up on loadsa superdrugs preg tests Ness as you recommended them--have loads---it was 2 for the price of one--dont know if the offer is still on or not!!!xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Oooh that's great they've never failed me whether it was a neg or a pos - I found FRER's too open for interpretation either way and the superdrugs are way cheaper!

Little tip though - if you see a slight line open the test up to see it better cos the windows are very small. I could barely see my first test line it was so faint but could see it better when I took it apart!

xxx


----------



## brillbride

yea superdrug are very keenly priced----i have no love for FRER at all--plus i dont know why these companies are allowed to charge such extortionate prices for a wee piece a plastic!!!lol....have 50 IC's waiting on me as well though!!! might watch my "Secret DVD tonight about positive thinking!!lol


----------



## elvis

Hi All -- I've been lurking on these boards for a while. DH and I have been trying for baby #1 since September 2009. I've been hesitant to try these softcup dealies but I decided to order some when I had to reorder my OPKs. So many people have had positive outcomes that I figure it can't hurt to try. Here's to hope!!


----------



## BranDivah

Hey! I posted on this thread a LONG time ago and have had softcups forever, but never actually used them for conception aid until now. I have a ? though
You gals are putting them in after :sex: ? Have any of you had DH "fill" them and then put them in...and if so has anyone had any success with that method. Honestly its always so messy with us that I have no idea how we could use it post :sex: and actually keep anything in


----------



## schnoodle

hi hun im not aware of anyonewho has, but theoretically it may work! if you can get dp todo that. though i do seem to find when you insert the softcup, you tend to scoop up some of the mess in to the cup as you do so isnt that messy as such.

Hope that helps.


Well, i tested this morning and got a bfn, not even a hint of anything. So i dont understand why my period is late, i have never been so much as a day late before, so maybe i didnt ov this mo9nth, or oved later or something. I feel dreadful this morning i have a really sore throat and im hot and stuffy and feel a bit sick.
Gutted is an understatement of how i feel this morning.

hope you are all well girls xx


----------



## BranDivah

Thanks schnoodle. I might have to try it after just to see, but so far we've done it 2x with him just going into the thing and then me putting it in. We've flipped the cup to make it more shallow too so it stays closer to the cervix...am really hoping it works. I got a PEAK on the CBFM this morning so am hoping for O tomorrow.
Sorry bout that :bfn: though...that blows :(
:hugs:


----------



## schnoodle

thanks hun. just confusing iv never been so much as a day late before never mind 3. oh well eh?. good luck hun, hope you get your bfp xx


----------



## yomo

schnoodle said:


> hi hun im not aware of anyonewho has, but theoretically it may work! if you can get dp todo that. though i do seem to find when you insert the softcup, you tend to scoop up some of the mess in to the cup as you do so isnt that messy as such.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> 
> Well, i tested this morning and got a bfn, not even a hint of anything. So i dont understand why my period is late, i have never been so much as a day late before, so maybe i didnt ov this mo9nth, or oved later or something. I feel dreadful this morning i have a really sore throat and im hot and stuffy and feel a bit sick.
> Gutted is an understatement of how i feel this morning.
> 
> hope you are all well girls xx

Same here babes :nope:

x


----------



## schnoodle

aw sorry yomo, did you test too?? hugs hunny xxx


----------



## yomo

schnoodle said:


> aw sorry yomo, did you test too?? hugs hunny xxx

Yes my last test, I swear I am never ever purchasing another one until AF is late it screws your head up don't it!

Sorry you got a bfn too, but you know what they say it aint over till the witch turns up, but I am taking it as a no this month x


----------



## schnoodle

same here hun. iv never been late before so i am actuallty a bit worried now i dont think i ovd this month wich i guess can delay a period but i dont know why apart from i havwe comeoff some meds so i duno if that can cause it xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:wave: hey huns!

Im sorry yomo, and schnoodle :( hope it was just to early :hugs:

Ness good luck today :) xXx

hope everyone enjoys there day! im off to my friends today for a catch up, ness ill post them today xXx


----------



## schnoodle

oh yeah, ness you have your appointment woth the midwife! ooh good luck hun xx


----------



## schnoodle

have a good day cat xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Thanks Cat! Have a lovely day sweetie!

Thanks Schnoodle! so sorry about yours and Yomo's bfn :cry: it sucks ass big time :hugs: as Yomo said though chick you're not out unless AF shows I'm keeping everything crossed! 

BranDivah - it would help if you make yourself orgasm once you've put the cup in so that the cervix pulls up the sperm into your uterus :thumbup:

xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Icefire It is really hard said to hubby last nite we dont have to do anything if he is too tired and he said we have to stick to the plan. Bless him but we nearly got in an argument as I took it the wrong way like he had to not that he wantd to, me being silly. So used a softcup last nite girls and seemed to fit better this time no leakage whatsoever if I dont get pregnant this month goodness knows when. Bed 9,13,15,17(morning), 18(OV) and 19 second peak. Will then bed 20,22

Welcome prettycp - oh thats bad can understand how you feel and so sorry for your less

Softcups are great redhead31

Brillbride I know how you feel the only ones that I feel happy for is the girls on bnb, how bad is that of me? I hope so it was hilarious tho I did a reading from jenny renner and says I will conceive in the month of June find out in July and is a BOY. Should I change my username to wantingaboy lol?? If only that were true means only would have taken me 8 months to conceive shorter than last time. Im so sorry that must have also been really hard for you

Plz Ness I am so hoping this is my month and that the softcups have made the difference dying to join u hun and would only be four weeks difference 
Oh so sorry for your sickness my sis had it, maybe your having a girl, I dont know if its a myth as they say more sick with a girl

My sis is due in Sept and my aunty due in July

GL Elvis they are ace!!!

Yomo and Schnoodle so sorry but its not over yet. Have you pinpointed your OV date? FX firmly for you and everyone else 

Ness yay for appointment today!!! Let us know how you get on!

xxx


----------



## Starmoon

Hi girls. Hope everyone is feeling ok today.

Yomo and Schnoodle - I have my fingers crossed for you both - its not over til the :witch: gets you though so I am hoping she stays away for you both. Baby dust to you.

Ness - best of luck with your appointment today. Is Mark going with you? Maybe it will seem proper "real" to him after today!

Am 10dpo today and got a BFN. Dont even know why I tested, most people don't get a BFP that early so I should know better. Symptoms wise, I felt ever so teary yesterday afternoon, so had a bit of a cry and felt better. My OH said this morning that my boobs look massive (considering they are a 36G anyway this would be some feat!) and I am quite bloated - I never suffer with bloating. I reckon I am somehow making my tummy bloat without realising it just so I can have some symptoms!

I even read a thread on here of some lady called Jenny Renny who does conception readings if you pay her $8.00 by Paypal. Of course I don't believe in it but guess whose Paypal account is now 5 quid lighter..... :rofl:


----------



## schnoodle

haha oooh let us know what she says hun xx


----------



## Nessicle

thanks Shona! I secretly hope it is a girl but will be happy with boy or girl of course as long as it's healthy....pretty freaked out atm as most of my symptoms except the nausea have been gone for about 5 days now....is that normal? Sorry I know it's not the appropriate place to ask but all the girls in first tri keep saying "don't worry if you don't have any symptoms think yourself lucky" and i'm like "no it's not that I don't have them - I did and they've gone!" etc

Sounds like you've bd'd on perfect days shona and FX the softcups give you a helping hand. i think what helped me this cycle is manually orgasming for a second time while hips elevated but who knows hey?!

Starmoon - no he's not cming today chick, with it just being a routine appointment of taking medical history etc and weight and stuff he doesnt need to be there really and he'd just get bored lol but he'll come with me to scans etc!

Your symptoms are sounding fab stick with it hun and very very early yet so keep that PMA! Yay for bigger boobs! 

xx


----------



## Starmoon

My boobs can't get any bigger than they already are! Please god no! I long to have nice medium sized ones where I can buy nice pretty bras from normal clothes shops instead of paying £40 a time from Bravissimo or something that looks like it was designed for an old person!! We always want what we cant have. I'll put an order in for naturally straight hair while I am at it.


----------



## schnoodle

lol i would love smaller boobs and curly hair!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

Ness dont worry hun the symptons fade as your body is getting used to the levels of hormones and heard that is quite common. I had no symptons whatsoever until 3 months in and then faded after a couple of months. And dont feel bad about asking here we are all so chuffed for you. PM me later after your appointment if you ever want to ask me anything fire away I have been through it all and know how worrying it gets first time round. Symptons can also go on and off throughout the whole 9 months xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

haha starmoon can I second that straight hair!!! mines is naturally curly really thick and so hard to handle


----------



## wantingagirl

schnoodle said:


> lol i would love smaller boobs and curly hair!!!

:haha: I want big boobs and straight hair hahahaha


----------



## schnoodle

haha we always want what we cant have xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

I want bigger boobies!!! :blush: ( @ Y @ ) for some reason when i get pregnant they remain the same just a tad firmer :shrug: bugger :lol:

ness u shud get them by tomorrow or lates thursday!

Just got back from my friends she made me a delicious tikka chicken salad with garlic croutons ooo my ive never enjoyed a salad so much! i want some more croutons never had them untill today :laugh2:


----------



## babyloulou

Ceaser salad with croutons is delicious too! Yummy! X


----------



## nevertogether

that is what i had last night! mmmmm


----------



## brillbride

girls hope u are all keepin well--who is this jenny renner???? which site do you get the reading from? are they any good?


----------



## Nessicle

gosh croutons......wish I could have them - damn coeliac grrr!!! 

Thanks Shona :hugs: I really appreciate that :flower:

just thought I'd let you guys know how I got on at appointment!

It was Just form filling, weight and height. At my docs they don't do bloods til around 10 weeks so that's it for now til 25 May for next appointment. She's applying for my 12 week scan so should get that date through in the next few weeks. 

She gave me my antenatal record that I bring to my appointments etc and I have some stuff to fill out for my next appointment. 

Pretty boring really lol!


----------



## schnoodle

oooh all good though ness xx


----------



## Nessicle

thanks sweetie! 

have you tested again?xx


----------



## schnoodle

i doid this aft got bfn. i had a drs appt this aft antway so mentioned it and he just said it i didnt get a pos in a week to go back. its just so wierd being late i never been late before not even an hour!


----------



## Nessicle

that's so strange especially as you've never been late before! I've heard that some women never get positives on hpt's but are actually pregnant - missing your period is a big sign the big one we all look for so crappy that hpt's aren't showing + chick!xx


----------



## schnoodle

iknow i just dont get it at all! so frustrating i dont think i feel oregnant, iv had shooting pains in my boobs and at the side of my belly button and a few af type cramps but thats it xx


----------



## Nessicle

I didnt feel pregnant either though chick in fact I've only started feeling it the last few days so it's possible to be pregnant and not feel it :flower: gosh I hope they do a blood test and you get a bfp that would be awesome!xx


----------



## schnoodle

i hoipe so! i think ill wait and test thurs if she hasnt shown. thiough i may tomorrow? i duno if i cn take the dissapointment? how long does it take for hgc to double do you know?


----------



## elvis

wantingagirl said:


> Icefire It is really hard said to hubby last nite we dont have to do anything if he is too tired and he said we have to stick to the plan. Bless him but we nearly got in an argument as I took it the wrong way like he had to not that he wantd to, me being silly. So used a softcup last nite girls and seemed to fit better this time no leakage whatsoever if I dont get pregnant this month goodness knows when. Bed 9,13,15,17(morning), 18(OV) and 19 second peak. Will then bed 20,22
> 
> Welcome prettycp - oh thats bad can understand how you feel and so sorry for your less
> 
> Softcups are great redhead31
> 
> Brillbride I know how you feel the only ones that I feel happy for is the girls on bnb, how bad is that of me? I hope so it was hilarious tho I did a reading from jenny renner and says I will conceive in the month of June find out in July and is a BOY. Should I change my username to wantingaboy lol?? If only that were true means only would have taken me 8 months to conceive shorter than last time. Im so sorry that must have also been really hard for you
> 
> Plz Ness I am so hoping this is my month and that the softcups have made the difference dying to join u hun and would only be four weeks difference
> Oh so sorry for your sickness my sis had it, maybe your having a girl, I dont know if its a myth as they say more sick with a girl
> 
> My sis is due in Sept and my aunty due in July
> 
> GL Elvis they are ace!!!
> 
> Yomo and Schnoodle so sorry but its not over yet. Have you pinpointed your OV date? FX firmly for you and everyone else
> 
> Ness yay for appointment today!!! Let us know how you get on!
> 
> xxx


Hey Wanting --- I've got to ask about this Jenny Renner. Is this a British thing? I've seen mention on a few boards but couldn't really locate a site for her when I Googled. Sounds like fun and I'd be willing to throw a few $$ at it just to see what she says. Can you post contact info or PM me with the it? Many thanks and best luck to all out there TTCing!!


----------



## brillbride

wondering the same elvis----Ness--glad to hear all about your appointment---it went really well..xxx


----------



## schnoodle

i have never heard of her apart form on here!


----------



## yomo

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of September from a cycle that begins the month of August. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of May - specific reference to the 14th and 25th.

Jennifer
this is what I got from her, I shall find link and get back to you x


----------



## schnoodle

ooh yomo, good luck xx


----------



## yomo

It's ages away!!! I may be in the looney bin by then! X


----------



## schnoodle

it is hun but it could have been further awa\y!!


----------



## wantingagirl

Elvis I PM as admin wont let me make it public. Yomo Im trying to prove Jenny wrong as says I conceive in June but want one now!! lol... 

Ness yeah boring stuff I was like that too, have you noticed an increase in weight yet?


----------



## yomo

wantingagirl said:


> Elvis I PM as admin wont let me make it public. Yomo Im trying to prove Jenny wrong as says I conceive in June but want one now!! lol...
> 
> Ness yeah boring stuff I was like that too, have you noticed an increase in weight yet?

We shall have to prove her wrong then! LOL good luck x


----------



## schnoodle

how are you today yomo? any news??


----------



## wantingagirl

Yomo GL to you too hun. 

I have just been looking on cherri22 website and she has stacks of right predictions whereas jenny only has about 10 on her site and think cherri is more personal in her emails should I should I? My hubby would kill me if he knew :rofl: unless cherri wrote them all herself lol


----------



## schnoodle

haha iwould be interested to know how many work or come true xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hey ladies :flower:

i had a reading from jenny renny, someone posted it when i was TTC last year she said id fall pregnant january with a girl...i fell in march with a boy, :shrug: couldnt have been more wrong :laugh2:

Ness did u get ur bountu pack?

Ive changed doctors now and i had my blood pressure done yesterday and its quite low :shrug: not sure what that means, she said thats why i get dizzy when i get up fast, my heart doesnt send the oxygen to my brain quick enough :shrug: i got midwife today at 11:30 to meet her, hope shes better than the other midwife, she didnt know her left from her right :dohh:


----------



## schnoodle

ooh good luck m2k hope it goes well xx


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! Been busy the last few days and not had chance to catch up . . . How is everyone doing?


----------



## schnoodle

hi raz how are you doing. well i am 4 days lateno symptoms other that feel a bit coldy and some cramps. i have tested but bfn xx


----------



## Razcox

I'm fine thanks! Had a scan on Monday and got the all clear. The nurse said my body has coped really well with it all and everything is back to the way it was before now. Starting my OPKs today to find out when i am going to OV. Went to Alton Towers yesterday for DH birthday which was fun.

I will be keeping everything crossed for you that the HCG is just not making its way into your urine and that there is a :bfp: brewing in there xxx


----------



## schnoodle

thankyou sweetie, glad your appt was ok and that you had a good day yesterday x


----------



## Starmoon

Morning all.

Cat - hope all goes well with your appt today.
Ness - glad everything went well with yours yesterday.

Re: Jenny Renner - I have absolutely no faith in anything like this but I couldn't resist spending a fiver!

Am at 11dpo today. Have not poas today. I plan not to until at least Friday if I can resist it! Symptoms wise - zilch apart from bloating still.


----------



## Starmoon

And Schnoodle, I have my fingers crossed for you. Did you come off the pill within the last few months at all? I ask because when I was on it and for a few months after coming off, I had a perfect 28 day cycle. The last few months have been a bit more all over the place, ranging from a 24 day cycle to a 30 day cycle.


----------



## schnoodle

no love, never been on the pill in my life xx


----------



## Starmoon

Aah, OK. Well then that probably means that if you are late you have a better chance, although other things an delay AF such as stress. Hope you are not getting too stressed out with TTC. How many dpo are you?


----------



## schnoodle

im not sure hun i think i may have missed my surge ofr didnt ov this cycle wich may explain not having a period. i duno! i messed up my opks this month. im trying not to i dontfeel stressed, just confused and impatient! iv been far more stressed and never been so much as a day late x


----------



## Titi

You can put a big fat witch riding next to my name today.

softcups (and everything else under the sun) not working for me. :cry:


----------



## schnoodle

aw Titi om so sorry hunny xx


----------



## Starmoon

:hugs: to you Titi. xx


----------



## Nessicle

wantingagirl said:


> Elvis I PM as admin wont let me make it public. Yomo Im trying to prove Jenny wrong as says I conceive in June but want one now!! lol...
> 
> Ness yeah boring stuff I was like that too, have you noticed an increase in weight yet?

A little but cos I've not been eating much I feel a bit concave lol my jeans are defo tighter I can't get them up my thighs :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

Mommy2Kian said:


> Hey ladies :flower:
> 
> i had a reading from jenny renny, someone posted it when i was TTC last year she said id fall pregnant january with a girl...i fell in march with a boy, :shrug: couldnt have been more wrong :laugh2:
> 
> Ness did u get ur bountu pack?
> 
> Ive changed doctors now and i had my blood pressure done yesterday and its quite low :shrug: not sure what that means, she said thats why i get dizzy when i get up fast, my heart doesnt send the oxygen to my brain quick enough :shrug: i got midwife today at 11:30 to meet her, hope shes better than the other midwife, she didnt know her left from her right :dohh:

no she didnt even mention it - think I will ask at my next appointment in 4 weeks if she doesnt mention it then. 

She didnt even mention my free prescriptions! Told me I have to wait til 20 weeks to apply WTF?! In all the info she gave me it said you get the form to fill out and send off at your booking in appointment. called the surgery and said I want a form to collect as I pay for regular prescriptions atm! 

I have low blood pressure too Cat - they didnt do my blood pressure yesterday but I know from all the tests I had for my coeliac! 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

Titi :hugs: so sorry for you darling that is so shitty xx


----------



## Nessicle

Raz excellent news on all clear and Alton Towers is sooo much fun!!x


----------



## schnoodle

how you feeling today ness


----------



## Titi

Titi said:


> You can put a big fat witch riding next to my name today.
> 
> softcups (and everything else under the sun) not working for me. :cry:

well will keep using softcups anyhow


----------



## Nessicle

So glad you're going to continue using them sweetie - get yourself a few glasses of well derserved wine tonight and a big box of chocolates :hugs: xxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Titi :hugs: I am sure you have but....have you and DH gone to see a specialist?

I can't imagine hunnie. I am so sorry she came. :hugs:


----------



## Titi

Hi-we have not seen a specialist yet. I had normal pre-ttc bloods, an ultrasound pre-ov that showed a ripe follicle, and cd21 bloods showing I am ovulating and everything else normal to above avg. 
DH had an SA that showed normal count but lower than avg motility but 49%. This was in Nov. It took him a month to two, but DH quit smoking, started taking fertialaid for men and some other supplements and cut out all unhealthy food in his diet. Since we heard it could take 3-4 months for his spermies to improve after that he wanted to wait 4-6 months of trying with the changes before going to a specialist. Plus we are very limited with our religious beliefs in what we are able to do as far as assisted ttc.


----------



## schnoodle

Oh titi im sorry hun xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Im so sorry titi :( :hugs: my friend was tryin for 4 years, she had tests and they couldnt find a reason, she had ivf and misscarried her first baby, they then found that she has a thin womb lining and it cant hold the baby, so she probably got pregnanct lots of times but baby couldnt attatch, she had injections to thicken the lining and now she has twin girls, i saw how heartbreaking it was for her, but she is at a happy stage now....i hope you get there soon :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Titi what religion are you sweetie?xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

the new midwife is lovely she gave me forms to go to the hospital to have my bloods done for hiv, syphilis, and many others, i feel very very tired today. midwife says my due date is xmas day! but thats with a 28 day cycle...either way ill be having a c-section so will be a week before anyway.

hope ur all ok, Razcox im glad u got the all clear, best of luck when TTC hunny :hugs:

Ness did ur folics arrive? xXx


----------



## Nessicle

I'm at work Cat honey so won't know til tonight but will text you to let you know :hugs: 

xx


----------



## schnoodle

glad it went well cat xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Thats ok hun :flower:

wheres starcrossed gone? :shrug:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

thanks shnoodle hun, how are u? :hugs:


----------



## schnoodle

climbing the walls hun. still nothing! no symptoms, zilch!!


----------



## Nessicle

I think Delly might still be stuck over in the US (or perhaps Canada now as she said she went to visit family there after the volcanic ash thingy) she should be back on soon x


----------



## Mommy2Kian

oh dear hope she having fun, schnoodle im sorry ur stuck in limbo!!! xXx


----------



## IceFire

Good Morning ladies!

First off, major huge :hugs: to you, Titi. That just flat out sucks. :cry: I wish I knew what to say, but all I know to say is that I'm here and know exactly where you're coming from and what you're going through. :hugs:

Ness and Cat, glad to hear your midwife visits went well. Can't wait for those scan pics to start rolling in! Good luck to you both!


----------



## IceFire

My computer posted before I was done!:wacko:

Schnoodle FX'd for you! Hope you're cooking up a bfp.

Yomo how's it going for you this morning? Anything to report?

Julie I am thinking about you this morning. I know you are visiting the FS today. Good luck and keep us posted!

Hope everyone is well! Love and :dust: to you all!


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Allie sweetie!! How is NTNP going?? xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Thankyou allie hope you'll be joining us soon :) xXx


----------



## yomo

Hi Ladies, 

The witch is still away!!! Still got loads of CM got loads of sign pointing towards a BFP but I have no tests left so I can't pee on a stick. We shall see how tomorrow goes.

Ness, M2K hope you are both well x

Titi sorry she got you x

Icefire - Hope you are well x


----------



## Nessicle

OMG OMG OMG 

Yomo!!! I'm soooo excited for you!! Go to the shop you need to :test:


----------



## yomo

Nessicle said:


> OMG OMG OMG
> 
> Yomo!!! I'm soooo excited for you!! Go to the shop you need to :test:

Did one yesterday and got a bfn! Can't take another one. I am gonna wait until Friday if she ain't got me. It may be coz I had the hsg it may have messed my cycles up xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

:hugs: Titi. No need to explain hun, it's religion, I understand.

Yomo, Sounds awesome!!! Fingers Crossed XxX

Well girls and the verdict is:

First off I am CD10, so this cycle is too late to start treatment. So for now I am going to cross my fingers, use digital opk's and have alot of fun with it!!!

Next cycle:

On day three of my full flow period I will start with 50mg of Clomid, for days three, four, five, six and seven. On CD10 I will go for a Hysterosalpingogram (HSG) to check for blockages in my fallopian tubes using dye.

I will start using opk's on CD11, which they are hoping for me to get a positive on CD11 or CD12. When my opk is positive, I then call the office (if they are closed or if it's a weekend, They will page a physician right away to meet me there!) and go in for Artificial Insemination (also called IUI - Intrauterine Insemination) and draw blood to confirm Ovulation, which also means DH has got to produce a specimen ASAP, take it to get it spun and washed and then I wait an hour then get IUI, lay there for 30 minutes and resume my life.

So thats it. I am nervous and I have a headache. DH has still got to perform his SA soon, but I don't want to push it! I may just ask him to make an appointment and go there and do it when he can fit it in.

I asked my RE if I should wait a few more months to ttc and he said "No, you have waited long enough!". He seems like a really nice doctor and his staff is great too. My blood pressure was quite high as well and it was mentioned to me that when I do become pregnant I will have to be monitored (high risk for preclampsyia?). They drew blood today for prolactin levels as my tsh levels came back good. They swabbed for the Chlamydia IgG Antibody as well.

I also showed him and his staff my opk's from the past 2 cycles and they couldn't believe their eyes either about my surge! They said for me to use a different brand, like digitals, to confirm. My opk's looked positive from CD16-CD26 last month and the month before from CD16 to CD22, which the biggest surge being CD18, but they need to check why sometimes my surge is so long.

Anywho, there's my story!


----------



## Nessicle

Hi honey wow that sounds fabulous! So glad they're getting lots going for you now! 

Shame for not being able to start this cycle but sounds good to have some fun as it sounds pretty intense what you're having to do but so chuffed for you sweetie!! 

Yomo - fx for you that you get your bfp sweetie! I'm rooting for you too xx


----------



## schnoodle

wow hun goodluck i really hope it works out for you hun you deserve it xx


----------



## yomo

tryforbaby2 said:


> :hugs: Titi. No need to explain hun, it's religion, I understand.
> 
> Yomo, Sounds awesome!!! Fingers Crossed XxX
> 
> Well girls and the verdict is:
> 
> First off I am CD10, so this cycle is too late to start treatment. So for now I am going to cross my fingers, use digital opk's and have alot of fun with it!!!
> 
> Next cycle:
> 
> On day three of my full flow period I will start with 50mg of Clomid, for days three, four, five, six and seven. On CD10 I will go for a Hysterosalpingogram (HSG) to check for blockages in my fallopian tubes using dye.
> 
> I will start using opk's on CD11, which they are hoping for me to get a positive on CD11 or CD12. When my opk is positive, I then call the office (if they are closed or if it's a weekend, They will page a physician right away to meet me there!) and go in for Artificial Insemination (also called IUI - Intrauterine Insemination) and draw blood to confirm Ovulation, which also means DH has got to produce a specimen ASAP, take it to get it spun and washed and then I wait an hour then get IUI, lay there for 30 minutes and resume my life.
> 
> So thats it. I am nervous and I have a headache. DH has still got to perform his SA soon, but I don't want to push it! I may just ask him to make an appointment and go there and do it when he can fit it in.
> 
> I asked my RE if I should wait a few more months to ttc and he said "No, you have waited long enough!". He seems like a really nice doctor and his staff is great too. My blood pressure was quite high as well and it was mentioned to me that when I do become pregnant I will have to be monitored (high risk for preclampsyia?). They drew blood today for prolactin levels as my tsh levels came back good. They swabbed for the Chlamydia IgG Antibody as well.
> 
> I also showed him and his staff my opk's from the past 2 cycles and they couldn't believe their eyes either about my surge! They said for me to use a different brand, like digitals, to confirm. My opk's looked positive from CD16-CD26 last month and the month before from CD16 to CD22, which the biggest surge being CD18, but they need to check why sometimes my surge is so long.
> 
> Anywho, there's my story!

Thats great news, your gonna have a busy month lol x


----------



## tryforbaby2

I know!! :wacko: I am so nervous!

This month is for relaxation purposes! Next month: Game On! Lmao

We are also looking to buy a house and move into one by Mid-end July, sooooo the next few months are going to be hecktic!!! 

Thanks Ladies for the support! :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

that's what we're here for honey! :hugs:

you have tons to keep you outta trouble then lol x


----------



## brillbride

hi trying for baby--good luck with it all --you might get lucky this month--then u wont have to go---wouldnt that be fab!! 
im 4/ 5 dpo- cd 20-- spoke 2 a doc today about -DH sperm analysis results and he said they are perfectly fine---count 187 million per ml and 20 million when washed.....my internal scan etc went fine and evrything seemed fine with me too----so i just want to get pregnant now---really hope this is my month


----------



## IceFire

Julie I am sooooooo excited for you!! I know you are nervous but at least you are going to get some action (so to speak:haha:). So glad they don't want you to wait! Good luck to you sweetie! 

AFM I am still feeling good about taking a break. I really think it will help me clear my head before going to the FS (probably in September). NTNP is going well--I am hornier that ever :haha: I am enjoying not having to position myself during and after sex and just doing whatever we want! Its very fun now that the pressure is off, though I went to pee this afternoon and almost gave into the urge to pee on an OPK (I know I should be ovulating in the next day or so). It was so funny--I sat down and suddenly had this overwhelming desire to pee on a stick. I managed to get it under control and leave the OPKs in the drawer, then I had a good laugh at myself. I am trying to remember that I am NOT trying this month so NOT to be disappointed when AF comes a few weeks, but after a year and a half its hard to get out of the mindset! 

Good luck to Schnoodle, brillbride, and yomo!! BFPs for everybody!!

Love and lots of :dust: to you all!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Oh Allie I miss you ever so much!!! I am so happy to hear that NTNP is working it's wonders for you. TTC has gotten down to the knitty gritty with so many of us that I feel we have stripped all the fun out of it. I am in a thread this cycle to just mainly go with the flow. No excessive bfp, bfn or af talk. No crazy smep plan talk or this or that. Occassionally we slip a quick "I just had the best bd ever!" lol and then we talk about the fun stuff. Wine, beer, movies, dates, how we meet, etc etc. It has been helping me alot so far this cycle. Enjoy your break allie! I sure miss you!
Thanks for the well wishes!!

Nessicle, thank you! :flower: I know everyone is here for each other, sometimes it's hard to see past my envy or my stubborness at times, but then I wipe the smoke out from over my eyes and I can see clearly again! Glad to see you are doing well!

Schnoodle and brillbride. thank you!


----------



## IceFire

:hugs: Thanks Julie:flower: You're so sweet to say so. Part of me misses the madness of TTC, if you can believe that. 

What thread are you talking about? I would love to read that thread, if you and the other ladies wouldn't mind....

Have a great evening everyone!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Yomo-how exciting, really hoping this is ur month hunny !!! :dust:

T4B2- wow im so happy that they are getting the ball rolling for you, you will be pregnant verrry soon, and clomid could even give you twins ;) 

how are we all this morning? :flower:


----------



## schnoodle

morning cat im ok feel a bit sick and sinusy this morning feel quite wet (donw there) no sign of AF yet xx

how are you my love x


----------



## schnoodle

oh, yomo, good luck for testing hunny xx


----------



## jojo-m

schnoodle, yomo I more lurk than post on here but I keep checking to see if you have your bfp's. Schnoodle are you testing again today? it sounds very good! good luck to you both xx


----------



## schnoodle

im going to try and leave it till sat i think. im a bit bloated today, feel slightly sick but that may be cos of my cold and feel a bit more like af is going to come today. i hope she doesnt!

thanks hun x


----------



## yomo

Morning Ladies, 

still no :af: :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Maybe I wasn't going mad this month, I really hope so.

Not going to test again till Saturday.

Hope everyone is ok?

x


----------



## yomo

schnoodle said:


> oh, yomo, good luck for testing hunny xx

Not testing yet, what about you?

x


----------



## schnoodle

i think af has just got me.


----------



## yomo

schnoodle said:


> i think af has just got me.

Ohhhhh no :hugs: xxx


----------



## schnoodle

thanks hun. at least i dont have to be worrying now and can move on to next cycle.:cry:

good luck to you hunny xx


----------



## Razcox

Yomo - Really keeping everything crossed for you and sending lots of :dust: your way xx

Schnoodle - Oh no sorry the evil :witch: has come, we all need to invent so :witch: repellant :rofl:

Icefire - Glad the break is doing you good, i know what you mean about missing the madness of it all though. Its really hard for me this cycle not to wip the softcups and preseed out! 

Sorry to anyone else the :witch: got and lots of luck to everyone waiting on either OV or testing. :hug: to all

AFM - Temps low, - on the OPKs and CM is sticky so as i thought i am going to be late OVing this month but thats to be expected i guess. Means i can enjoy a bit more fun :sex: though for a few more days :happydance: Though my cervix is still a bit sore from the MC and means my fave none TTC positions are out still :(


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Wow yomo thats fantastic are u ever late??? :happydance:

Schnoodle im ok thankyou hun, im real sorry she got u hun xXx :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Schnoodle gutted for you sweetheart I can't believe it!! 

Yomo I can't wait to see the outcome of your test on Saturday you have such control!!xx


----------



## Starmoon

:hugs: schnoodle, sorry you are out but on to the next one. x
GL Yomo - Hope she stays away - is this the latest you have been?


----------



## Lucky.M

Sorry schnoodle I thought you were, what with AF being so late :( but at least you know now and can concentrate on this month. Bet you are fed up though xx


----------



## MaraShyla

its depend on you


----------



## Starmoon

Well I am 12dpo today and bfn. I know I am not out til the witch shows but I am not getting my hopes up. If I was preg then I would likely get at least a hint of a BFP by now. I am feeling quite down about this, although I promised myself I wouldn't, it is so hard not to.

Symptoms wise, not much, just feel quite teary and boobs ache a bit. Have loads of housework to do and I just cant get into it. I also smoked a cigarette this morning after giving up in March. I feel a bit like whats the point?

Sorry to be a downer, I may start a TTC journal so I can unload in there.


----------



## amym

I'm pregnant!!!! Please update - used mooncup for 2nd cycle (as well as zestica and opks and smep). First BFP on 27/4/10...4 more since then!!

EDD Jan 2011.

wooooop!


----------



## Nessicle

Congratulations Amym!! Can you please post on the official testing thread so I can update the stats? thank you!!


----------



## Helly

Sorry girls, not sulking been mad busy in work and at home, going to try to catch up on the thread over the weekend. Love to all x


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Helly darling! 

Hopeyou're feeling ok and set for another month PMA darling speak soon xx


----------



## brillbride

hi helly--
hi icefire--good luck with the NTNP
schnoodle--thats sucks:(know how u feel but sometimes its good to just get your AF and get on2 the next cycle...gd luk
well done amym....gr8 news
im 6dpo--cd 21,,, had a late ov this month--wondering was it the EPO thats doing it?? i dont know..boobs still feelin a bit weird...
hi 2 ness and mommy2kian--hope u all keeping a place for us on the 1st tri!!!xxx


----------



## Nessicle

yeah EPO can make you ov late Brill and don't worry your seats are nice and toasty xx


----------



## brillbride

OMG thanks Ness--I really wasnt sure if thats what was doing it--as my cycles since iv started taken it have become a gd 3/4/5 days later---feck that----- no more EPO for me!!!xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

Yeah I started it beginning of my last cycle before bfp and then someone said it was good for CM but that it can delay ov by a week or so in some cases! I have regular 27 day cycles usually so I was like errr no way! xx


----------



## brillbride

me too-mine were norm 27/26--now up to 29----raging but when ttc everyday counts!!! was only taken it to OV the past 3 or soo months----i hope it doesnt take long to get out of my system!!! RIPPIN!!! lol


----------



## Nessicle

It shouldnt do if you stop taking it now by the time ov comes around (fx it doesnt anyway!) it should be out of your system! xx


----------



## brillbride

thanks--hope so----- also purchased Pregnacare conception recently and have been taken it-just about a week----anyone know if it can delay OV?? really dont want my Ov to be delayed anymore.lol .. whats vits did u take ness before you get your BFP? im taken vit b-complex and folic of course.xxx


----------



## Nessicle

I only took folic acid hun until I got my bfp then started with pregnacare vits xx


----------



## confused27

hey girls just wanted to let you know it seems i had a chemical so back to the drawing board for me :( xx


----------



## Nessicle

So sorry to hear that confused xxx :hugs: xxx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Oh no confused im so sorry that must be so upsetting for you :hugs: best of luck this time hunny :dust:

Ive just had the most relaxing hours bath ive ever had, kian was asleep with daddy so i stayed in there for an hour, i smell lovely and im all wrinkled :haha:

im going out saturday night for my friends birthday, about 8 of us going to a greek restuarant in birmingham, they have belly dancing shows and u get to smash ur plate at the end :lol: im really looking forward to it although i doubt ill be staying awake till early hours of the morning, im in bed by 9, and asleep by 9:05 :lol:

enjoy ur evening hunnies xXx


----------



## brillbride

thanks ness--think il cool it with the vits!!!xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Confused :hugs:


----------



## yomo

The witch is coming (


----------



## tryforbaby2

yomo said:


> The witch is coming (

NOooo Yomo :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I hope she is not coming!


I see in your signature that you were supposed to start clomid yesterday. Does that mean you didn't and are starting 'IF" she comes? If so what days were you told to do so?


----------



## Mommy2Kian

oh no yomo why u say that :( no fair i really thought u had it!:hugs:


----------



## yomo

tryforbaby2 said:


> yomo said:
> 
> 
> The witch is coming (
> 
> NOooo Yomo :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> I hope she is not coming!
> 
> 
> I see in your signature that you were supposed to start clomid yesterday. Does that mean you didn't and are starting 'IF" she comes? If so what days were you told to do so?Click to expand...

She is here, God I hate her! 

Yes I am going to start Clomid this cycle. You shall be joining me soon ) x


----------



## yomo

Mommy2Kian said:


> oh no yomo why u say that :( no fair i really thought u had it!:hugs:

I did too, but at least I have a new plan this month.

How are you? x


----------



## Titi

oh sorry Yomo! : (


----------



## schnoodle

oh yomo no?? hope she doesnt hunny xxx


----------



## schnoodle

so sorry hunny huggles to you xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Yomo :hugs: you tell her whos boss this month! she wont stand a chance with the clomid!!! :flower:


----------



## Nessicle

Yomo sweetie so sorry darling :hugs: 

I'm glad you are starting Clomid I think you will have that bfp in no time once you've started it xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Again Yomo :hugs: I am sorry!!!
Are you starting clomid on day 3 or are you doing the clomid challange and starting on day 5? 

And yes I will be joining you May 20th I am due for AF (if she comes, but who am I kidding, she'll be here!),I start day 3, getting my hsg day 10 then start opk's once positive I call right away and have DH go there right away, produce his specimen (how stressful!!) and get inseminated! *rippingmy hair out!* I amhoping for my bfp this cycle soI don't have to have him go through all this!

Maybe when you start your clomid hunnie, you will get blessed with two babies for your courageous wait!!! Fingers crossed for you love, you deserve it!!! :hugs:


----------



## Helly

Girls that AF got, so sorry :hug:

Julie, sounds brill all they are doing for you x

Ness and Cat, hope you two are well x


----------



## tryforbaby2

CD5 already helly! Well, she is at least on her way out the door for you! What are your plans for this cycle?

I am using my softcups, of course, and digital opk's. Thats it, nothing crazy, nothing too stressful!!!


----------



## Patientlywait

is it best to put a little pre seed in the softcup after bding and on my OH before bding this is my first month trying this


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Some put pre-seed in the cup hun, will help nourish the spermies! i dont want to say too much cuz im no expert, best person to ask is ness, shes superwoman when it comes to the softcups :haha:

Helly im ok thankyou darlin how are u? best of luck this cycle :flower:

Cat is being let off her lead tonight :blush: my friends birthday and 8 of us are going to birmingham (not clubbing tho) how thoughtful they are, instead we going to a greek restaurant where there is belly dancing shows and we smash some plates :lol: but to be honest i dont think there is much off the menu that i can eat :shrug: oh well less calories eh :lol:

enjoy ur looong weekend lovelies! :kiss:


----------



## tidyroom

Hi girls wanted to update you all on my softcup journey. Apart from that one morning when I was worried about the removal I have absolutly loved them. I would recommend them to anyone. Love the feeling of not having that running yuk feeling after bedding.

Also 6dpo now and I am praying they are going to give me a bfp. But no symptoms really to report. A few wee twinges and that is all really. 

Lets hope there are a few bfp's on their way and sorry to those the witch has caught.

:dust:


----------



## spicy

&#919;i Ladies!
I have never use softcups, because nobody knows them here in Greece.:wacko:
I have to order them, with my next order of pre seed.
I just wondering, if tambons can do the same work as softcups:winkwink:
What's your opinion?


----------



## Titi

spicy said:


> &#919;i Ladies!
> I have never use softcups, because nobody knows them here in Greece.:wacko:
> I have to order them, with my next order of pre seed.
> I just wondering, if tambons can do the same work as softcups:winkwink:
> What's your opinion?

I think tampons would absorb the spermies and trap them which definitely won't help them swim up to the egg! The softcups keep them from leaking out and specifically nice and close to the cervix.


----------



## MNMom3

Hi all!
I am new to using softcups (last night was my second night using them) had a question.. when do you put it in? right away after bd? do you wait awhile? and do you leave it in there the max amount of time (12 hrs)? 
thanks for the help!


----------



## Whitbit22

Personally, I put it in immediately after so I don't lose any :spermy:
I leave mine in the max of 12 hours most times. :dust:


----------



## IceFire

Evening ladies! Hope you are all well!

:hi: to all the new Softcups ladies! Good luck to you all! I usually put the softcup in immediately so as not to lose any of the little :spermy: 

:hugs: to confused27. So very sorry sweetie :cry: Wishing you lots of super sticky :dust: to you for your next cycle!

:hugs: to you also yomo. That :witch: sure is a mean one. Good luck with the clomid this cycle dear! I am sure you and Julie will be cooking up bfps in no time!

Been having a great time the last few days. Being on a break has given me so much :sex: energy that DH is worn out :rofl: Also went for a nice long horseback ride today and had so much fun! 

Ness and Cat, hope you are well!

Have a great weekend girls!

Love and :dust: to all!


----------



## fluterby429

I'm doing the smep plan and using my soft cups this cycle. I will start using the cups tomorrow night on CD12. I forgot to order my preseed though...dang it! oh well


----------



## Nessicle

welcome to all the new ladies!

don't forget to add your test dates to the official softcups testing thread! good luck!

Hi all my other girls! hope you're all ok! Allie glad you're enjoying NTNP sweetie! 

xx


----------



## Helly

Morning all, hope everyone is having a great weekend!

Allie - made up the NTNP is going well for you, keep going with that having fun, it will do you the world of good Im sure x


----------



## spicy

Can anybody please tell me which is the best site to order my softcups? I'm in Greece and the official site sends only in U.S.A.


----------



## tidyroom

I used amazon to get mine dont know if they ship to germany though.


----------



## nevertogether

i got mine off of early-pregnancy-tests.com. i've also heard some ladies get good deals getting them off of ebay too


----------



## Titi

hey-anyone heard of conception caps? https://medgadget.com/archives/2006/08/post_3.html

V. interesting...........


----------



## Whitbit22

Yes that is interesting. The opening is far from the cup though, wouldnt all the sperm collect in the cup and not be able to reach the cervix? I didnt think the cervix was that long. :shy:


----------



## Titi

That is the same thing I thought too.


----------



## fluterby429

Look interesting but the cup part looks really deep to me too! It also said to collect the sperm in the cup and then insert. I know some gals choose this method with the soft cups but my dh is in no way shape or form gonna be ok with that lol He doesn't care if I use the SC but he wants no part of it


----------



## Whitbit22

fluterby429 said:


> Look interesting but the cup part looks really deep to me too! It also said to collect the sperm in the cup and then insert. I know some gals choose this method with the soft cups but my dh is in no way shape or form gonna be ok with that lol He doesn't care if I use the SC but he wants no part of it

LOL! Yea.. it was hard enough trying to get DH to put it in a cup for SA... :rofl:

He also gave me this disgusted look the first time we used SC. He's ok with it now.. actually watches me put it in. Guess he's fascinated. :haha:


----------



## Titi

ha ha whit-DH wants to see how EVERYTHING goes in too.......lol. He's helped with preseed, the ovacue v sensor..............I thought I was the only one with an overzealous dh.


----------



## Whitbit22

LOL! It's cute isn't it? :haha:


----------



## fluterby429

I think it is cute too when they get all into it. Last night after :sex: he said "Now don't get up and go pee or anything cause I know you are Fertile Myrtle right now" lol


----------



## Kita

:haha: cute! My OH puts my legs up before getting out of me :rofl:! He wants to put in the SC also sometimes but I wont let him do that he can watch.


----------



## Titi

ha yes the DH's are big helps when it comes to lifting up the legs after, ay?


----------



## Razcox

Morning all!! Hope everyone had a good bank hoilday and caught some eggys :)

My DH lifts my legs up as well and now even shoves a pillow under my bum to help, they are such stars.

Still waiting for OV here and getting - on the OPKs but my CM has gone watery so i dont think i am far off. Also not sure if its the Maca or just the fact we are so close and been spending so much time together lately but we are BDing all the time!! It may also be because i know we are not TTC at the min so it makes it a bit naughty that we are having so much :sex: which makes it all the more appealing! :rofl:


----------



## wantingagirl

Fluterby Im gonna use preseed next month if no BFP my hubby is the same you should try and put some preseed in the softcup before you insert it that may help

Ness you have yur private scan soon, wicked. Was that quite expensive?

haha whitbit im too embarassed to put it in while hubby there I make him leave :rofl: hes like wham bam thankyou man
When he seen the size of the softcup he looked terrified

hehe.... its funny the things they say. DH was like lets catch that eggy tonite huh he knows more about my cycle than I do


----------



## Nessicle

morning Shona! it's £80 but will be worth it for reassurance! Got my NHS one through for 3 June at 12 weeks too yay!

Not long til testing now chick hope you get that bfp this week sweetie! 

xx


----------



## BranDivah

I was really surprised by my hubby. I mentioned using them and he actually suggested doing his thing into them to help....weird how men can be about things lol
I don't feel comfortable letting him watch me put it in though. It must be the way he gets this strange look on his face...so Id rather not have the pressure ;)


----------



## Starmoon

Hi girls - AF got me yesterday so onto Cycle 4. How is everyone today?


----------



## Nessicle

starmoon :hugs: sorry sweetie xxx all the :dust: in the world for this cycle


----------



## wantingagirl

hun I did a tescos test a little while ago, im sure there was a line there but very very faint and opened it up and defo a line but thinking maybe an evap line. Ness any ideas as think you opened yours up? Dont think a digi would work? other girls any ideas?


----------



## Nessicle

hmm well I used a superdrug one which is a pink dye and you can use from 4 days before AF is due. I took mine at 10dpo (3days before AF was due) and it was very faint so I took it apart mainly cos the windows are so damn small on the superdrugs lol. 

I did my digi the day after at 11dpo - you can use them 4 days before AF is due but the percentage of bfp's is pretty low at that point then they go up as each day passes. 

What colour is the line? if it has colour then it's a bfp honey if you're not sure, take another test with fmu tomorrow and you should get a definite answer - my superdrug at 11dpo was darker and I didnt need to take it apart xx


----------



## wantingagirl

okay dokay I will do that I did a digi and was negative but that was obviously too early xx we shall see


----------



## Nessicle

defo too early for digi sweetie hang in there and test again but it's sounding good for you!!xx


----------



## trying 4 3rd

wantingagirl said:


> okay dokay I will do that I did a digi and was negative but that was obviously too early xx we shall see

hey wantingagirl I saw that we are the same dpo and was wondering if you want to be ttc buddies hun! When are you testing?


----------



## wantingagirl

Nessicle said:


> defo too early for digi sweetie hang in there and test again but it's sounding good for you!!xx

mmmmm dont know cos I read that if its grey it is an evap line and I cant see it being very pink :cry: should I test in the morning?


----------



## schnoodle

good luck sweetie x


----------



## wantingagirl

thanks schnoodle going to test in the morning so we shall see xxx


----------



## fluterby429

Starmoon sorry the :witch: got ya

wantingagirl fx'd for ya to get that :bfp:

If I don't get the bfp this cycle then I will have a few days to try with dh before he head off for trainning for the month of June. Will miss the Ov time in June cause he will still be gone. Then I only have July and Aug. to try before he heads off to Iraq for a year :cry:


----------



## wantingagirl

trying 4 3rd yeah deffo ttc buddies hun. Would love to, I tested earlier and seen a line but thinking was an evap line and tested again (tonite) I know I shouldnt have and no line at all so thinking its a no. I have a digital but dont think it will come up tomorrow morning?

Ah Fluterby well I hope you get it soon. Im not holding out much hope for myself xxx


----------



## trying 4 3rd

wantingagirl said:


> trying 4 3rd yeah deffo ttc buddies hun. Would love to, I tested earlier and seen a line but thinking was an evap line and tested again (tonite) I know I shouldnt have and no line at all so thinking its a no. I have a digital but dont think it will come up tomorrow morning?
> 
> Ah Fluterby well I hope you get it soon. Im not holding out much hope for myself xxx

Ok thank you hun! :happydance: I also think it might be too early for you! I am no expert but I have read a lot of posts and 8dpo is early. What color was the line? They say evap lines are diff color then control line. If both lines are same color then it is supposed to be a BFP! Again I am not an expert at all. FX'ed you get your BFP in a few days.


----------



## Starmoon

Thanks for your wishes you guys. 

I have fallen into the "Jenny Renny Psychic Predictions" gang. Not sure I really believe it but she says next month for me. We'll see............ :rofl:


----------



## fluterby429

how much do you have to pay for that psychic reading?


----------



## wantingagirl

thanks trying 4 3rd - I think so too, the line was that thin you cant really tell what colour it was, I wish I didnt test now more gutted I see something then nothing. I have ordered some ic as figured on £2 for 20 so not really a waste. Did a digi this morning but was negative but knew that would happen and no tests left now dont wanna buy in shops so embarassing. Im working tonite dont want to but guess will keep me occupied. 

Starmoon so sorry AF got you. Yeah I got jenny renner a while ago and says conceive june for me but trying to prove her wrong :ha: just a bit of fun I think

Fluterby I think its £5 cant remember what it is in dollars


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hey ladies how are u all? just popping by to say hello :)

Jenny renny is making a bloody fortune from this site!!! :haha: it's a bit of fun but if u told me your cycle length, the day of ur last period, your suspected ovulation day, i could predict it for you to :lol:

Weather is miserable here today boo! nothing to do :dohh:

hope u all ok xXx:hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Shona I'm keeping all crossed for your testing though remember 9dpo is still very early I only got an extremely faint test at 10dpo so don't worry if you don't see much again :hugs: 

hope everyone else is ok sending tons of :dust: for you all xxx

Hi Cat! 

Still haven't got round to replying to that PM lol so exhausted last night I fell asleep on the sofa at 7.15pm lol then got up for bath and bed! 

xx


----------



## brillbride

Girls at work so cant write till later---just after getting my BFP this morning on both an IC and a superdrug---so thrilled--say a prayer 4 me ....xxxxxxxxx write more later---iim 11dpo 2day--------XXXXXXX


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! 

Starmoon - So sorry the :witch: got you, will be keeping everything crossed that the next cycle is the one for you xxxx

Wantingagirl - Dont give up hope yet its not over until the :witch: shows her fungly face! With my 1st :bfp: i got a :bfn: on IC at 11DPO and 13DPO i got a good line (though still a bit faint) at 15DPO a day after AF was due. Sometime is can take a few days to get the HCG to build up xx

Fluterby - Sorry you are feeling the pressure, really hope that :bfp: is just on the horizon for you both 

AFM - I am a bit POed today and in a s**tty mood, back at work and one the diet again so being tired and hungry does not make for a happy girl! Still waiting for OV and i am on CD20 now this is going to be such a long cycle and i just want to get it over with!! Also my angelsound doppler arrived the other day which brought it all back and set me off . . . In need of a bit of PMA today.


----------



## Nessicle

Raz honey sorry to hear you're feeling down xxx :hugs: xxx You're doing amazingly though I would be in pieces by now you're a strong lady hang in there sweetie xxx


----------



## Nessicle

brillbride said:


> Girls at work so cant write till later---just after getting my BFP this morning on both an IC and a superdrug---so thrilled--say a prayer 4 me ....xxxxxxxxx write more later---iim 11dpo 2day--------XXXXXXX

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

congratulations brill!!!! So so happy for you sweetie!! xxxx


----------



## Razcox

brillbride said:


> Girls at work so cant write till later---just after getting my BFP this morning on both an IC and a superdrug---so thrilled--say a prayer 4 me ....xxxxxxxxx write more later---iim 11dpo 2day--------XXXXXXX

Yeah :happydance: missed this before wishing you a sticky bean and a H & H 9 months ahead xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Ness yeah all I had left was a digi and I stupidly used it and knew would say 'not pregnant' and dont really wanna go out and waste money on more, I guess I will just have to wait it out. 

Brillbride so chuffed for you! Did you do anything different?

Thanks Razcox and Im holding onto that thought to get me through the next couple of days. I only took the test yesterday for fun as knew it was too early and now its driving me mad. I had to wreck the test as I kept on going back to look at it lol....
So sorry your feeling like this it must be so hard for you but this will be all worth it when you get your sticky bean hun. You can never forget but try to move on and think positive. Ha I should take my own advice. Hugs hun


----------



## Starmoon

Morning (or afternoon :blush:) all!

Hope everyone is well today.

Cat - yes I agree with you about Jenny Renny and predictions in general, I am deffo treating it as a bit of fun (I just hope everyone is) although as quite a few girls have got their BFP in the last couple of weeks using her predictions I think that some people will be getting their hopes up about it a bit too much.

Ness - you have your private scan tomorrow? best of luck with this, cant wait to see pictures.

Brillbride - congrats to you, saw your announcement of the predictions thread also. H&H 9 months to you.

I am feeling (emotionally) a bit better today. But, I have a nasty AF and a throat infection so physically am not feeling great at all. 

Hope everyone is well.....


----------



## Nessicle

I know what you mean Shona, perhaps wait a couple of days then it's far too early for a digi to work honey they're 50miu :flower: xx


----------



## Nessicle

thanks starmoon! will post the piccie in my journal so you'll have to pop along to have a look :hugs: so sorry AF is being a bitch and you're ill on top of it - that sucks xx

I've been naughty and bought a regular bagel which is bad news for my coeliac but my body is telling me I need proper carbs - just can't face my gluten free stuff it turns my tummy! Decided if I have just the one it won't do any damage as baby will still get what it needs from my stores and the vitamins - sure plenty of women eat what they shouldn't when they're up the duff lol xx


----------



## wantingagirl

teehee... yeah Ness I even had in my head that its not going to work but all realism went out with window clutching at straws lol...... yeah gonna test in a couple of days just see what happens. If im not I guess I will get over it 

Yay GL for tomorrow and I think I ate over what I should have when I was pregnant :rofl: Enjoy!!!

Starmoon glad you are feeling better but sorry you physically feel rubbish

Mommy2Kian hope you are well :hugs:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Good Luck and :dust: Shona!


----------



## Nessicle

Lol thanks honey that makes me feel better :flower: sure one half of a bagel won't do any damage! I'm gonna be keeping an eye on you chick over next few days praying for that bfp for you x


----------



## wantingagirl

Ness and any other girls views. This was my test from yesterday do you think it was just an evap? 

Thanks hun bagels are yummy!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

tryforbaby2 said:


> Good Luck and :dust: Shona!

thanks hun how are you? Havent spoke in ages xxx


----------



## Nessicle

doesnt look like an evap to me honey!! mine was really faint like that at 10dpo, I tested at 11dpo with another superdrug and it was a darker line then decided to crack out the digi and it came up "1-2" but it took a while lol x


----------



## wantingagirl

gosh are you serious is that what yours really looked like? Do you think mine has pink to it was so sure was just an evap? I am worried it was cos I opened it up and I dont know how long it took to appear. How long did yours take so show. I really hope I am xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

mine took a full few minutes to appear and I could barely see it with the casing on so took it off and I could see it - mine wasn't even as clear as yours by camera only to the naked eye! I'll see if I can find my picture so you can see bb soon x


----------



## Nessicle

Shona this was my test at 10dpo - I tested every day with superdrug until 19dpo and they were dark and strong the second test is my 19dpo one when I ran out lol


----------



## wantingagirl

oh wow cool mine is darker so maybe I am? I did see a line too and it was faint like yours and then when I opened it got a bit darker. So how can you tell the difference between an evap and a true positive?


----------



## Nessicle

Well I've never had an evap on a superdrug (yours is superdrug isn't it?) and yours has colour - an evap wouldnt have colour sweetie! You have your :bfp: :happydance: I'm pretty positive! I bet if you test with FMU tomorrow it is darker and more obvious 

xx


----------



## wantingagirl

plus took another last nite and nothing came up but maybe cos too diluted?


----------



## wantingagirl

I wasnt sure if it had colour or not hard to tell but I really hope so..... ha might get a test tonite for the morning see how I go I have non in at the minute. Thanks hun I really hope yur right.


----------



## wantingagirl

No mines is tescos...


----------



## Nessicle

i only ever tested with FMU because it's more concentrated - go get more tests yay!!! and get a digi too!

Tesco's are pretty good from what I heard pretty much same as Superdrug except not as sensitive - I think they're 25miu and superdrug are 10miu


----------



## wantingagirl

hehe..... ok I will do. I cant get to superdrug today as working at 5pm-9.15pm sucks but may save some FMU and then go to superdrug tomorrow for a test. Think will leave digi to see if I get another line or not then if I do will buy it, Im really hoping I am. Keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## wantingagirl

Nessicle said:


> i only ever tested with FMU because it's more concentrated - go get more tests yay!!! and get a digi too!
> 
> Tesco's are pretty good from what I heard pretty much same as Superdrug except not as sensitive - I think they're 25miu and superdrug are 10miu

Yeah I heard that so maybe a good sign, I only couldnt believe it as quite a strong line to get at 8dpo and not even fmu but we shall see and says you can test day yur period due. I really hope so xxxx


----------



## Nessicle

just remember that hcg starts to breakdown after a few hours if you do save it you'd have to be quick to get tests x


----------



## wantingagirl

ah ok haha maybe I wont do that then.... hmmm shall see what I can do then co-op only do digi


----------



## brillbride

thanks 4 all the congrats

trying a girl--hope u can join me soon-best of luck---xxx

dyin to see your scan pics Ness

--i know its early days --but both tests came up straight away--hadnt peed all nite so was FMU.... i wasnt going to but then just decided to do a superdrug test.....u no when u wake up-- sometimes u cant b bothered!!! but i was in shock a line on each test--the superdug test was darker than your Ness but im 11dpo and yours was 10dpo--so i showed to DH----had seen so many negs and evaps after all my time TTC'ing that I knew when this came up staright away and i didnt even need to take the test apart as was so visible -going to do clearblue in the morn as only have one cb left!!! but i have loads of superdrugs, Ic's and FRER..def agree with Ness--superdrug here on!!!

really hope this is it--went to bed last nite praying to God that i would wake up and get a pos preg test so i have god to thank for--also my due date from my MC is coming up soon---the 11th of may---

think my EDD is now 15th jan 10....please say a wee prayer its a sticky..................dont worry il be stayin here on these threads..

someone asked me what i did this month::: well here goes:::

I took EPO (it gave me eggwhite cm!) and pregnacare tablets which I vowed next month I would not take again as delayed Ov a few days
i also took vitamin B-complex which I always take!!

girls --didnt actually use softcups this cycle so me and Mommy2 kian are twins on that!! sorry

I did the SMEP plan religiously but a few extra days added on at the end--in case ov was later than expected....also this month--we had a few sessions even after that--which we norm are too wrecked to do but we did just for fun

i took temps daily as norm

i used the smiley digitals OPKs and the cheap IC opks--tested about 3 times a day on the cheapies and once a day with the CB!


tried not to stress too much--if possible

this was the first month my DH took wellman vits so this could have played a big role too!!!

i also took fresh grapefruit and GF juice

also took a few slugs of Robitussin---but not much as wasnt much left in the bottle

xxx


----------



## Nessicle

wow you did loads brill!! 

I won't add you to stats for May then chick - though the stats are looking good for April's softcups testers! 54.5%!! 

Yeah I did mine on 10dpo - it's funny cos before I had always had to ask opinions in the tests gallery but i just knew as soon as I saw it - faint or not it was a bfp, and sure enough kept testing and they kept getting darker. You should get a "1-2" on your digi with FMU hun! 

xx


----------



## brillbride

Thanks ness--yes im sort of expecting it to say 1-2 wks 2mor!!! really cant wait---although il be nervous taken it as same time---if it does say 1-2--how long did u wait to do the 3+ --another week???


----------



## Nessicle

I did the 1-2 on the Tuesday, 2-3 on the Saturday and then did my final one for the 3+ the following Saturday so I waited a week between the 2-3 and 3+


----------



## brillbride

how do i change my 6th cycle after MC again?? i cant remember???lol..xx


----------



## brillbride

thanks ness il write that down so il remember !!!XX what vits are you on??


----------



## Nessicle

I just take the Pregnacare's :thumbup: they make your wee bright green! ha ha 

you need to go to usercp and then edit details and you should be able to change it in there x


----------



## brillbride

thanks your so good---have to buy them--threw some out last week--doing a red out--typical!!!

thanks il try to edit it now!!!!


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha ha they're 3 for 2 in Boots atm I think x


----------



## brillbride

thats great!!!!!!!!!!xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

wantingagirl said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> Good Luck and :dust: Shona!
> 
> thanks hun how are you? Havent spoke in ages xxxClick to expand...

I am doing ok. I see youmay have your bfp!!! Keep us posted and dust to you!


----------



## keyahopes

hi everyone, I am toying with the idea of buying some softcups. Now let me start by saying that i am not a fan of tampons. I have trouble inserting and removing them. Also, I can alwayss feel them inside. 

What did you all feel about ease of insertion and removal? Would you recommend it?


----------



## Nessicle

hi keyahopes! 

welcome! well I've never had trouble with tampons before but softcups I found even comfier - they appear quite large but fit perfectly but you have to insert them right up to your cervix just behind your pubic bone. You can leave them in for up to 12 hours and shouldnt be able to feel it once it's in! 

If you need any more help dont hesitate to ask :flower:


----------



## schnoodle

i refuse to use tampos but oftcups are so easy to insert and remove nd you dont feel a thing once they are in hun. they look scary but are so comfy hun give them a go you can get a pack of 6 and they arent expensive xx


----------



## Helly

Hi girls, you wont believe this, for the last couple of days in work, all Ive been doing is work!!! Ive not been able to come on here once, its a disgrace, you'd think they paid me or something! :D

Congrats to brillbride!

Huge hugs to everyone else xxx


----------



## trying 4 3rd

Hi Wanting! :hi: Just finally caught up! Heehee Anywho saw your test and girl I think you might have a :bfp:! :happydance: I am gonna test Fri morn with a IC I think. I might not get courage am such a wussy when it comes to testing. FX'ed cross this it for you babe! Let us know! Hopefully we will be bump buddies instead of FUTURE bump buddies! :thumbup:


----------



## wantingababy7

I have used them before. Nothing happening here yet, they are great for periods though.


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks Julie hope this is your month. I think mine may have been an evap line cant tell if its blue or grey but shall see tomorrow morning as bought some superdrug tests they seem to be quite popular so we shall see

Keyahopes hiya stranger!!! First month trying softcups they are great and so easy to get in and you cant feel them at all. A bit harder to take out but you get the hang of it and would totally recommend it dry as a bone once inserted!!!

Hey Helly we missed you!!!

Yay trying 4 3rd I hope so but cant get evap line out of my head what do you think of the colour? Also girls I heard evap lines arent in the same spot as a true bfp is that true?


----------



## wantingagirl

meant pink or grey


----------



## keyahopes

Thanks Ness Schnoodle and wantingagirl. I think I have been inspired sufficiently to give it a go. i need to check walmart to see if they carry them.

Usually after the deed, I can literally picture all the swimmers leak away away in the wrong direction!! and I have half a mind to tell them - guys guys, about turn and back towards the cervix! Mebbe softcups will do that for me?

Wantingagirl, what is this I hear about a second line? I need to go check your posts!


----------



## xGemxGemx

hiya girls

its my first month using soft cups being trying to concieve 4 5 months now!!!! im using concieve + too. fxd this is the month 4 all our bfps xxxxx

where are u all upto on ur cycles?? xxxxxx


----------



## trying 4 3rd

wantingagirl said:


> Thanks Julie hope this is your month. I think mine may have been an evap line cant tell if its blue or grey but shall see tomorrow morning as bought some superdrug tests they seem to be quite popular so we shall see
> 
> Keyahopes hiya stranger!!! First month trying softcups they are great and so easy to get in and you cant feel them at all. A bit harder to take out but you get the hang of it and would totally recommend it dry as a bone once inserted!!!
> 
> Hey Helly we missed you!!!
> 
> Yay trying 4 3rd I hope so but cant get evap line out of my head what do you think of the colour? Also girls I heard evap lines arent in the same spot as a true bfp is that true?

GL babe! I will be checking in the morning to see what happens! FX'ed for you hun! 
I thought I saw pink not grey or blue. I don't know about if they are in the same spot or not but I am guessing they would be.


----------



## tidyroom

Hi girls, Feeling sad today. I am 11 dpo and got a bfn. I think I am out with my first try of softcups. I really felt that it might have worked though. Oh well. Af is due monday so on to the next try.


----------



## wantingagirl

nah girls it looks like it was an evap line :cry:

tested this morning and nothing and superdrug can detect less hormones so defo an evap. I will test over the next couple of days and wait for my AF but tell you next month I aint testing til late I cant do this anymore


----------



## schnoodle

aw wantingagirl hugs sweetie xx


----------



## Nessicle

So sorry Shona it looked like a bfp to me it really did :hugs: xxx

Gem hi babe! So glad you've decided to come try the softcups! 

Keya good luck and have a good talking to those spermy ha ha!

Helly good to see you darl'! Wowzers how dare work consume your time so you can't come on here honestly! :haha: 

xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks Schnoodle hun.

I guess I know there is time to still get a good result but I just know that my AF is gonna come soon. 

I know Ness I thought so too and feel silly for believing it now. Im only 10 dpo so we shall see but doubt it im so optomistic :rofl:

I cant be arsed testing early next month fed up with seeing the :bfn:

:hi: everyone else.


----------



## Razcox

wantingagirl said:


> nah girls it looks like it was an evap line :cry:
> 
> tested this morning and nothing and superdrug can detect less hormones so defo an evap. I will test over the next couple of days and wait for my AF but tell you next month I aint testing til late I cant do this anymore

Aww hun i'm sorry, i stopped testing in the end because the :bfn: 's where worse then AF showing up. Now i will only test on the day AF is due if temps are high or the day after AF is due. Saves a bit on the heartache i found xxxx :hugs:


----------



## yomo

Morning ladies, I have not got lost of fallen overboard, I am back home on Monday and shall be catching up with you all. Hope you are all well.

I am having an amazing time here, Its pure luxery xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Yomo yay!!! hurry up and come back hehe..... sounds lush!!! Enjoy


----------



## Razcox

Think AF is on its way or something like it anyho :happydance: CM is murkey coloured and slightly tinted like it goes the day or so before the :witch: shows up. If i bleed i am counting this as AF and will start TTC then i am not breaking the rules or POing the docs lol. Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies


----------



## yomo

wantingagirl said:


> Yomo yay!!! hurry up and come back hehe..... sounds lush!!! Enjoy

I could get used to this lifestyle! I have never experienced anything like this before! I am being pampered 24/7 lol xx

Good luck for your testing xx


----------



## Nessicle

Hi yomo!! :wave: glad you're having a good relaxing time you deserve it sweetie! 

Yeah shona I know what you mean - I only tested early cos I'd had extremely sore boobs and never get sore boobs and just knew other wise I wouldnt have tested early either cos it's so shitty seeing bfn's every time. Still early for you though so holding high hopes :hugs: 

Raz that's great news about AF and you can get back to TTC for an extra extra sticky bean xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks Lyndsey, I think I got an evap the other day a bit gutted but I will be fine. Where was it you went to? xxx

Yeah thats how it worked for me the last time I got pregnant only tested when late so should know better. Do you think I should wait now until day AF is due? Yeah hun Im trying to hold onto the fact im only 10 dpo but we shall see
GL today hun!

I just received the book twilight eclipse (3rd one) dont know if anyone else has been into these films but I have watched the first two so the book will keep me busy for a while and working tonight and sunday so hope I wont wake up to AF on Sunday morning. I can but hope.

I dropped my CBFM in a bucket of water the other morning was gutted I thought I broke it but managed to salvage it, had it on the heater for the night and think its ok. Jeez Im so clumsy!!!


----------



## Razcox

I LOVE twilight and have been a huge fan of the books and now the films too. Cant wait for the next film and the new book too!


----------



## wantingagirl

Razcox said:


> I LOVE twilight and have been a huge fan of the books and now the films too. Cant wait for the next film and the new book too!

Have you read the third book hun? Eclipse and breaking dawn are already out the books. I have to buy 1st and 2nd book and fourth one and think best I read both books then see the last two films as books are always better. Im so obsessed with the films they are immense :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

Shona yeah I would wait until AF is late now hun hoping you get a nice surprise :hugs:

I've read all the books last year - they've been out a good few years so you don't have to wait for them to come out Raz! I read all of them in the space of 5 weeks lol I totally loved them! I was disappointed with New Moon film though it seemed a bit "rushed" if you know what I mean? xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Yeah I think I will hun and I will know either way. 

I loved the film new moon alot better than the first but I havent read the book and have heard a few girls saying book way better. I know what yur saying about it being rushed tho the only problem tho is It would have had to be 3-4 hours long this is the problem with such a big story and think books are always gonna be better than the film. I always remember I could never watch lord of the rings over and over as its so long but totally get what you mean. Third trailer looks quite gud and I thought that too that all the books are out xxx I shall be checking your scan pic later, it will be so tiny I remember mine. 

Yeah I think its the way to go Ness as at least I only have a little while of disappointment as AF arrives rather than days and days as it consumes my life


----------



## Razcox

I have read all 4 books ages ago but she was on about releasing midnight sun which is Twilight from Edwards point of view and also another book about one of the newborns in eclipse.

The films i found very good and a good adaptation of the books. Its a difficult thing to do and some of the events do have to be changed and the time scale sped up a bit. People will not sit and watch very little going on for 1/2 hour to an hour but they will read a few chapters worth.


----------



## laura6914

hi girls :wave: just popping in to see how your all doing. hope you dont mind. 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

Ah I see what you mean Raz sorry my mistake (fluff brain atm!) 

I just found that New Moon didnt capture the heartache very well (probably cos it was directed by a man this time lol) and it didnt capture the love between her and jacob very well. But hopefully Eclipse will be better! It's quite a slow book Eclipse so don't know how they will portray that! My fave was Breaking Dawn!! Looooved it!


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Laura! :wave: xx


----------



## laura6914

hi ness, 

how you doing hun?


----------



## wantingagirl

Ahhh Razcox I didnt know she was doing them two books aswell thats a good idea!! When are they going to be released do you know? Something else to be obsessed over teehee....

I agree with Ness not capturing the love story as much between jacob and bella but they are restricted to what they can do with the time I guess plus I think she more loved jacob and not in love with him. So loved the films and watched them a million times. The only thing I would say tho was that I thought a different person would have played bella better I dont know why hey maybe im jealous lol.....

Have you seen trailer to freddy krugers new film it looks ace!

Hi Laura how are you?


----------



## wantingagirl

alot of people sed jacob is bland and boring but dont think so but I have to say edward played the best in the film obviously I know his real name is Robert and hes not actually a vampire haha


----------



## laura6914

im good wantingagirl, how are you hunny? All good?

xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

wantingagirl said:


> nah girls it looks like it was an evap line :cry:
> 
> tested this morning and nothing and superdrug can detect less hormones so defo an evap. I will test over the next couple of days and wait for my AF but tell you next month I aint testing til late I cant do this anymore

:hugs: Thats why I gave up testing early months ago. Raz is right. Testing early and getting bfn's is way more difficult then just waiting to see if af comes. Good Luck and baby dust to you Shona!


----------



## wantingagirl

Hey Laura Im ok except for my stupid evap line at 8dpo seriously going to kill the person that invented these god damn early tests! tee hee rant over but ok I guess getting over it now

Yeah Julie totally agree and ended up being like that last time so I should really know. Guess just cos I had a couple of symptons that were different. I too can accept AF more without testing before hand as also if you get BFN you dont actually truly know if that is the case then worry for days on end, thanks hun. Hows the TTHF going?

Have a splitting headache again today. Think just annoyed aswell as my AF would normally be due to today or tomorrow but cos I took EPO for more ewcm it delayed my OV didnt OV till day 18/19 from what CBFM says and usually day 15 so this cycle longer than usual.


----------



## wantingagirl

but hey if didnt have the CBFM I would have never known that so all gud :thumbup:


----------



## Whitbit22

I didnt know EPO could delay OV. I got some for next cycle.. but I already O on day 18! ugh..


----------



## wantingagirl

Whitbit22 said:


> I didnt know EPO could delay OV. I got some for next cycle.. but I already O on day 18! ugh..

Yeah hun it doesnt happen all the time but they say if you have no issue OV dont take it as heard this has happened with some ladies and happened with me and was getting hurrendous headaches all day every day. It may not happen to you but I dont wanna take a change this cycle. Think I am going to leave it a couple of months as still get ewcm just not loads that I can see but maybe try preseed in a couple of months.


----------



## Nessicle

had my scan girls sorry for not replying! 

All perfect! Heartbeat 158bpm tech said very strong and healthy, baby measuring perfect! :cloud9: 

blob at the bottom is the yolk sac :)


----------



## IceFire

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Ness that is a beautiful baby already!!! Congratulations! So happy for you! 

:hi: Laura! Just a couple of more weeks till you find out the gender of that precious little one!! Please keep us posted!!

Congratulations to brillbride as well! Sending you extra sticky :dust: !!!!

Wantingagirl, hang in there sweetie! I gave up testing before AF was due long before I went on a TTC break. Early pregnancy tests just make you nuts!!!:wacko: FX'd for you sweetie! 

All the other ladies holding their breath for AF---FX'd for all of you! Good luck!

AFM I am doing well. Still having good days and bad days on this NTNP thing. Pretty much have resigned myself to the fact that something must be wrong and we won't have a baby without help from a FS. You know, the strange thing is, I told someone that yesterday, and it didn't even bother me to say that. I think I have finally realized that I have absolutely no control over this whatsoever

It has been really fun not constantly obsessing about what I eat, whether or not I should have that drink, how much I exercise, how many dpo I am, wondering what I am going to try next month when AF arrives, etc. I have really been a lot more relaxed the last few weeks. AF is due next week though so that will all probably go out the window for a couple of days. :haha:


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you allie!! :hugs: 

Aww you will have up days and down days and nothing is your fault you're doing everything within your power sweetie (or before ntnp of course) why don't you move the FS appointment forward? I think you would feel better sorta like you had more control over the situation? 

xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Im picking up son from school and working tonight so will be back on tomorrow. Sucks I took that superdrug test this morning and was very hard to see but thinking back now sure I might have seen a very thin non coloured line and now gone back to it and is thicker still light but pink. Jeesh another evap? So not doing this next month!


----------



## Nessicle

you still have another few days so you're not out, just hold off testing again now honey you might be pleasently suprised! xx


----------



## Razcox

Lovely picture Ness, really glad things are going so well for you xx


----------



## Nessicle

thank you Raz hope you're back in first tri asap xx


----------



## Razcox

Nessicle said:


> thank you Raz hope you're back in first tri asap xx

Me too! And even better i want to make to the hallowed halls of 2nd tri this time!


----------



## Nessicle

yeah defo chick I hope the docs are gonna keep an eye on you too xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Yeah thanks hun and love your pic!! He/She is gorgeous tee hee xxx I hope im joining you soon my lines alot thicker but driving me mad. Shall soon see


----------



## Nessicle

thank you shona and got everything crossed for you it sounds so promising!! xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Nessicle said:


> thank you shona and got everything crossed for you it sounds so promising!! xx

Yeah Im just wondering if I reallly could get two evap lines on two diff brands and heard not very common to get evap on superdrug tests or maybe I just want to believe that lol...... I have read online also that people that got a line on superdrug outwith the 10 mins tested again the following day and got it within the time limit so I really dont know. Gonna be a long couple of days :rofl:


----------



## wantingagirl

im just trying to figure out if my cycle length is also correct. last 3 months has been 30, 29 and 25 so a bit erratic but think your suppose to add them together then divide by three and thats 28 which would make my AF due between today and tomorrow so dont have a clue.


----------



## brillbride

thanks ice fire...xx

Ness delighted your scan went so fab!!!! brill news!!
thankfully got my PREGNANT 1-2 on the CB digital-this morn--so DH believes me now and im delighted it came up--thank god....just praying it is a healthy bean....xxxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

wantingagirl said:


> im just trying to figure out if my cycle length is also correct. last 3 months has been 30, 29 and 25 so a bit erratic but think your suppose to add them together then divide by three and thats 28 which would make my AF due between today and tomorrow so dont have a clue.

When did you Ovulate/ What CD? Sounds promising! How many people actually have a few evaps?

TTHF is going well,a little too well I suppose! I am very relaxed but slightly ss'ing in my head! I had a positive opk (digi) 5 days before I normally do so I am not exactly sure when I O'd, but I believe I must be 5 or 6dpo even though my ticker says other wise! If I didn't start my opks early I wouldv'e completely missed it. I feel like I did miss the eggy but only time will tell. I want to test so bad! But I try to keep composure! Since I went to RE and have to start clomid next af,I am hoping my body will just give in and be pregnant so we won't have to do all that work and pay all that cash!

Just some symptoms for some to obsess over are:
Left boob is sore on the side since Ovulation (happened last month too but right before period for 5 days or so)
Cervix is hard and low and awash in creamy white and thick CM (TMI hehe!)

Has anyone heard anything about red raspberry leaf tea and/or grapefruit juice making Ovulation sooner??? I know grapefruit juice helps with the CM and red raspberry leaf tea helps the uterine lining but I am baffled as to why I O'd so damned early! I wonder if the RE unplugged something in my cervix to cause me to O sooner!!! Iwas CD10 when I seen him, that night I started having alot of EWCM, then for the next few days I had EWCM (completely soaked panties), some light cramps and my outer V was getting sore (sorest on CD13) started opk CD13 and it was postive then CD14, CD15, CD16 were all negative (so weird b/cI normally have positives for Days!).....

Enough of my story! :haha:

Just blabbering away!


----------



## wantingagirl

Hey Julie, 

Roughly think was cycle day 17. The only reason im asking is cos my cycle is never more than 30 days long usually 29 I only made
it 31 this cycle due to the OV day but know the leutal phase can vary sometimes I am getting alot of cramp justnow, sore nips and 
back pain Im really hoping its not AF as this is only 10 dpo unless my calculations are wrong? I went to the loo and tmi but my 
panties were soaking and had creamy yellowish cm. Had the shakes which I had in my first pregnancy but just dont want to 
believe it. 

I dont know how common two evaps are esp on two diff tests im sure I see a line this morning within the timeframe but really
had to tilt it and was so thin but when I went back to it later it was still very faint but thicker and slight pink to it and read ladies 
that have this out of time frame and tested next day was positive but think I may be clutching at straws hun lol..... I just cant 
be sure when it changed to this. I have IC's coming in the post and gonna need alot of willpower not to test. I also usually get 
ewcm a couple of days before AF due but nothing yet and cant remember if I got achy legs the last time. I also checked my CP
and high and soft but I know that can change all the time. 

Im glad that everythings going well and hope we both graduate to first tri before you need to start clomid and sounds good that you 
OV early. Im not sure if the things you took would trigger that, I bet you did catch it since your having fun. Just been lurking on that 
thread as cant be TTHF and SMEP at the same time. Ugh I feel so bloated.


----------



## fluterby429

Wow ladies I don't know where I last left off. This thread moves FAST!!!

Congrats to Ness and Brillbride on the :bfp:

afm...didn't get to bd on CD14 (dh fell asleep) but we bd last night so now I guess I am officially in the 2ww grrrr


----------



## tryforbaby2

wantingagirl said:


> Hey Julie,
> 
> Roughly think was cycle day 17. The only reason im asking is cos my cycle is never more than 30 days long usually 29 I only made
> it 31 this cycle due to the OV day but know the leutal phase can vary sometimes I am getting alot of cramp justnow, sore nips and
> back pain Im really hoping its not AF as this is only 10 dpo unless my calculations are wrong? I went to the loo and tmi but my
> panties were soaking and had creamy yellowish cm. Had the shakes which I had in my first pregnancy but just dont want to
> believe it.
> 
> I dont know how common two evaps are esp on two diff tests im sure I see a line this morning within the timeframe but really
> had to tilt it and was so thin but when I went back to it later it was still very faint but thicker and slight pink to it and read ladies
> that have this out of time frame and tested next day was positive but think I may be clutching at straws hun lol..... I just cant
> be sure when it changed to this. I have IC's coming in the post and gonna need alot of willpower not to test. I also usually get
> ewcm a couple of days before AF due but nothing yet and cant remember if I got achy legs the last time. I also checked my CP
> and high and soft but I know that can change all the time.
> 
> Im glad that everythings going well and hope we both graduate to first tri before you need to start clomid and sounds good that you
> OV early. Im not sure if the things you took would trigger that, I bet you did catch it since your having fun. Just been lurking on that
> thread as cant be TTHF and SMEP at the same time. Ugh I feel so bloated.

Positive vibes coming your way!!!

You must have gotten your bfp,you must have!

CP is not a good indication. I wish it were! I check mine like it's going out of style!!! I check it several times a day!! Mine gets high and soft a few days before af but that is accompanied by really watery cm too. Right now mine is low and hardish (semi soft) with sticky-like creamy white thick cm. Gross! Lmao

There are someof us girls who have been talking to each other formonths and months. I just really want us to get our bfp's and move to first tri! I am more excited to get my bfp and tell everyone!!! I want it soooooo bad right now! Read my post in TTHF and you'll understand.I must warn you, it may make you cry!


----------



## Helly

Good look wanting a girl, getting two evaps sounds highly unlikely, hopefully you will get a nice pink line tomorrow x

Ness, love your picture! How did Mark feel?! x


----------



## fluterby429

wantingagirl fx'd for you to get a stronger line tomorrow!!!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:hi: ladies just popping by to say hello :)

:hugs: x


----------



## wantingagirl

Julie - I will hun I lurk on the TTHF thread and read most but it goes so fast and didnt want to be cheeky and be on TTHF and SMEP. Dont think you can have fun when following SMEP teehee....

I know what you mean I think I have been speaking to you for the past 3 months and you dont know how bad I want you to get a BFP!

Helly thanks luv I hope so but they havent been in the time limit from what I know of

Fluterby Thanks GL for this cycle and you Helly and everyone else!!!

:hi: mommy2kian 

I want one of them tickers pretty plz [-o&lt;


----------



## Starmoon

Wantingagirl - things are looking good for you, have you got another hpt to do tomorrow? I think it is unlikely you will get two evaps on different brands unless you are REALLY unlucky. Your first one looked really promising to me. Do you have a picture of todays one?

Ness - smashing picture of a healthy strong bebe - I am soooo pleased for you. I am sure it makes it proper "real" for you?

I am feeling rrrreeally tired today after staying up most of the night watching the election......


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks Starmoon 

I dont know as I just cant recall if I defo had some kind of a line in the testing time but this one yesterday came up sure I seen something within the 10 mins but not 100% and dont know when it changed to thicker with a pink tinge to it. surely if the first one four days ago was correct this one would be alot darker??


----------



## wantingagirl

dont know if you can see much in the pic I can see it alot clearer and no tests


----------



## Starmoon

I don't want to get your hopes up but I definitely see a pink line. Hopefully some other girls can comment on your picture as well.

Don't know about whether the colour of it would change much within a couple of days? Some BFPs never get really dark do they?

I think if you can you should get a digi and use it on the day (or day after) AF due. So maybe tomorrow or the day after? I hope you can do this. I have a digi sitting in my drawer that I would love to be able to pass you through the forum but sadly the technology is not there yet to do this lol!!!

Best of luck and keep us updated. :kiss:


----------



## fluterby429

Wantingagirl...I see the pink line as well


----------



## tryforbaby2

wantingagirl said:


> Julie - I will hun I lurk on the TTHF thread and read most but it goes so fast and didnt want to be cheeky and be on TTHF and SMEP. Dont think you can have fun when following SMEP teehee....
> 
> I know what you mean I think I have been speaking to you for the past 3 months and you dont know how bad I want you to get a BFP!
> 
> Helly thanks luv I hope so but they havent been in the time limit from what I know of
> 
> Fluterby Thanks GL for this cycle and you Helly and everyone else!!!
> 
> :hi: mommy2kian
> 
> I want one of them tickers pretty plz [-o&lt;

The past few posts on TTHF was regarding a remark my dumb selfish ignornant sister had made to me. You won't believe you ears. I want my girls to get a bfp sooooooo bad too!!! I'd love it more than anything if we all get them this cycle!!! What I meant about being the most excited for me to get a bfp and telling everyone, was, that I can't wait to get a bfp and tellmy whole family. After reading the TTHF post about my sister and her remarkably rude comments, you'll get what I mean. If I say it hear it may cause an outbreak of anger!!! 

She said one of the most meanest things you can think of to someone ttc.

Good Luck with your tests!!! I have bad line eye, that why I hardly take tests myself!


----------



## brillbride

hi wanting a girl--hope it is a BFP for you so that u can join me

got an even darker line this morn so happy with that-- will keep testing...

hi ness and mommy2kian and the rest of u girls..xxx


----------



## Kita

I see a line! Thats more than I ever get on a freaking hpt! Good Luck!


----------



## Tinks85

OMG!!! There is so a second line WAG. You need to get another test :happydance:


----------



## BranDivah

I see the line too!! YAY


----------



## Nessicle

morning girls! sorry for not being on sooner I've been suffering with a terrible migraine the last 36 hours :( seems to have gone now but was tough going as can't take any painkillers esp in first 12 weeks! 

Shona that looks like a bfp to me sweetie!! I can't wait to hear what your test result is this morning! My tests faded once I'd got the line within the time limit - it got darker within about 30 minutes but then faded towards the end of the day but that's normal!

Julia so glad you have ov'd early I reckon TTHF is the way forward and fx you won't need that clomid next cycle! 

Helly - Mark didnt come with me chick as he couldnt get the time off work so my mum came with me, she cried bless her! He loved the piccie though and he's very excited for the 12 week scan in a few weeks :happydance:

How's all my other ladies? Thank you for the lovely comments about my lil prawn :hugs: 

x


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi girls, 

Thanks very much. I did an IC test this morning tho and white as snow total BFN. So must have been evap line on two diff brands sucks!!! Dont exactly know when AF due ovulated either 17/18 and period only ever been 29 days and on day 30 at the min, any ideas? Getting cramp so guess she is on her way soon. Hey ho on my way to next month I guess.


----------



## Helly

Ah thats pants hon, I wouldnt rule it out yet though, especially if you are not normally late. Got my fingers crossed for you!

I think i might have missed OV :( My temp spiked this morning and Im not due to OV til tomorrow, damn!


----------



## wantingagirl

ah sorry hun, did you bed anyway?

Oh I just dont know as dont even know when AF due to late OV? Maybe its tomorrow?


----------



## Helly

We did BD the night before but my CM was sticky so theres no way the poor little things would have made it through :(

Ive still got EWCM today though so maybe it was just a weird temp. If OV was late then if you have a steady luteal phase your AF will be just as late. But a positive HPT would also be late. Really hope those cramps go away and you get a bfp soon x


----------



## schnoodle

goodluck hunny xx


----------



## Nessicle

shona gutted for you babe that sucks big time! might not have been evaps could've been chemical?x


----------



## BabiNo2

I was considering getting these for next time if AF shows this week (also going to try temping too). Anyhoo...this seems like a long thread so not sure if my Qs have already been answered but :

1. How soon after BD do you leave before inserting?
2. How long do you leave it in for, I know the maximum you can wear one is 12 hours, but would you just replace it with a new one or would you not even leave it that long, just take out after couple hours after BD?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## schnoodle

hi hunny it all depends, i pop one in as soon as dh has pulled out tbh andtry and lay flat for a while with legs propped up.

as dfor taking them out i tend to leave them in for 4 hours of so but its entirely up to you im gonna leave them in for longer this cycle i thoink up to 12 hours.

hth good luck xx


----------



## BabiNo2

Ta very muchly x


----------



## Chilly Willy

Hi girls - I have just started looking into the use of softcups too - wow - LOOOONG thread - all 569 pages of it!!! All seems pretty positive so I am gonna take my chances (if I can find them out and about today) tonight or tomorrow unless I have already ov'd....don't ask - messed up my temps today so not sure where I stand! Usually OV on Day 13 - today is Day 12 so have NO idea but have been getting -opks (haven't tested yet today). Anyway - I guess the members of this forum are mostly pro soft cups right? Am I right to give it a whirl?


----------



## broodymum

hiya just thought id introduce myself and see if i can join you in your soft cup quest i have started using them and the cbfm this month and am hoping they work the same for me as it has for many of you :thumbup:


----------



## MyTurnYet

:hi: all! 

I'm a very early user of Softcups, and hope you don't mind if I crash this board! 

My question is, have any of you ladies had problems w/ the leakage? Used the softcup yesterday after BD and had tons of leaks and now am unsure if I put it in right? :dohh:


----------



## Helly

Hi girls, welcome to the softcup thread. Yeah leakage can be a problem, its best to insert it then try to push it up a bit higher, gross I know but it does help x


----------



## Titi

Hi & welcome,

I actually had the opposite experience as Helly-I find that when I pushed them up as high as they could go I had leakage-but if I push the BACK as far as I can go and then DOWN under the little bump/pubic bone then I don't have any leakage at all. So much though that I used them for AF this month and forgot one in for about 18 hours~! It never occurred to me to try it that way b/c every time they leaked I kept pushing them up higher.

I used Mamaxm's "baking soda finger trick" this cycle (like four times already-will conquer acidic vag if that is the problem!!!!!!) and also squirted a whole bunch of pre-conceive plus in the cup before putting in.......see if that does anything different!


----------



## wantingagirl

AF got me today so was either a chemical or evap lines, really thought maybe as was a day late :cry:


----------



## Razcox

Hello to all the new girlys and welcome to the thread xxx

Waitingagirl - so so sorry the :witch: got you, it looked so positive this month xxxx

How is everyone else doing? Get up to anything nice the weekend??

Looks like i may be OVing soon afterall, the bleeding stopped after 1 day and then i got EWCM. Ran out of OPKs so just going on temps now which are low so fingers crossed they go up in a couple of days. The big question is to BD or not to BD? I really want to and feel ready so may have to try and persadue hubby tonight!


----------



## Nessicle

So sorry shona for AF :hugs: xxxx I think it was a chemical sweetie that sucks xxx

Raz yay for ov! get :sex:

welcome to all the new ladies and please don't forget to add your testing dates to the official softcups testing thread :flower: xx


----------



## schnoodle

aww shona, so sorry hun xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

:hugs: Shona. I am sorry the :witch: arrived for you. The first day or twoof af seems to be the hardest. Treat yourself, love.

:hugs:


----------



## Helly

So sorry Shona.

Glad it looks like OV is approaching Raz.

Looks like I really did mess up this month, OV came 3 days early and we only BD'd once. Ah well :(


----------



## Nessicle

what days did you bd Helly?


----------



## Helly

Only the night before, Thursday night.

Hows things with you? x


----------



## Razcox

Dont give up hope yet Helly after all it can only take the once to do it x


----------



## Nessicle

Helly, Raz is right, I only did one day after ov but think it was the :sex: the day before of that actually did it for me, it just takes one :spermy: after all :flower: 

I'm ok just shattered and struggling with headaches atm, which in turn make you feel sicky :( oh well not long to go before the 12 week mark when things hopefully ease up a bit xx


----------



## Helly

Yeah I guess so, on Friday (now OV day) we both fell fast asleep stupidly early. Doh!

Sorry you've got those nasty headaches Ness, as you say nearly at the 12 week point when it should get easier. Where's Cat got to?


----------



## Nessicle

I think the sex before ov day is more important then chick long as you got a :sex: in there then you still have a good chance!

Look at Cat she only did one day around ov and she got her bfp! I've just text her as not heard from her in a couple of days so will let ya know 

Yeah the headaches are crappy and working on the computer doesnt help, just trying to drink plenty and get up and walk around frequently! xx


----------



## Razcox

We :sex: on saturday night and will try and get DH to do the deed again tonigh. Got 1 softcup and a bit of preseed left so will give it one all in shot! Sod waiting for 1 AF i am going to give it a go this month and be dammed LOL


----------



## Razcox

ok so DH isnt 100% behind the idea of really TTC this month but he is happy to BD and see how it goes, i doubt he will notice me slip in a softcup while he is in the looo though so we all all systems go! CP is high and open with LOTS of EWCM :happydance:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

hey hunnies, :hugs: good luck helly and the rest of you girls!!! :dust:
please dont think jst because i got my bfp i've left u all to go over to 1st tri, i just feel wrong in this thread now yano? i no you say you dont mind, but some of you must feel a bit crap seeing my pregnancy ticker when you have been waiting for your bfp for awhile now, i just feel like im rubbing it in your faces :( :hugs:

i still lurk ;)

and ill pop by to say hello to you all and keep an eye out for your :bfp: 's ;)

xXx :kiss: xXx


----------



## IceFire

Hi Ladies! Welcome to all the new girls and good luck to all! 

Shona I am sorry that AF got you sweetie--hang in there. :hugs: 

Ness I hate that you are having such a hard time with those headaches---frustrating when you can't take meds for them. Good to see that "8 weeks 3 days" on the ticker! Progressing so quickly! 

Good to see you Julie! Been reading the thread you PM'd me but haven't posted as it moves so quickly! I've got my FX'd for you this month! 

I am well--AF is due for me in a day or two (not totally sure what day :haha:) All ready for her arrival. 

Glad to see you all! I keep up with bnb just don't post as often! See you girls soon!

Love and :dust: to all!


----------



## BeeBee2010

:hi: :hi: :hi: :hi:

Hello all! since I'm new to Softcup I would like to introduce myself here.
Used it during O days (last Friday, Sat and Sunday)

I found some bloodstains with traces of brownish CM when I pulled it out. Had cramps for days afterward. Should I be worried?


----------



## tryforbaby2

IceFire said:


> Hi Ladies! Welcome to all the new girls and good luck to all!
> 
> Shona I am sorry that AF got you sweetie--hang in there. :hugs:
> 
> Ness I hate that you are having such a hard time with those headaches---frustrating when you can't take meds for them. Good to see that "8 weeks 3 days" on the ticker! Progressing so quickly!
> 
> Good to see you Julie! Been reading the thread you PM'd me but haven't posted as it moves so quickly! I've got my FX'd for you this month!
> 
> I am well--AF is due for me in a day or two (not totally sure what day :haha:) All ready for her arrival.
> 
> Glad to see you all! I keep up with bnb just don't post as often! See you girls soon!
> 
> Love and :dust: to all!

Thanks Love, I miss you!!! I am sure NTNP is treating you well!!!


----------



## Razcox

Seems very quiet on here today where is everyone??


----------



## tryforbaby2

Raz! Good Morning! It seems since the girls who got their bfps left, then the girls on this thread who decided to take a ttc break, that now the softcup thread is nowhere near as busy as it used to be!!!! I pop in once every few days sometimes and it'sstill on the same page!!! 2 months ago it was swirling past us!

How are you? How are you feeling?


----------



## Nessicle

IceFire said:


> Hi Ladies! Welcome to all the new girls and good luck to all!
> 
> Shona I am sorry that AF got you sweetie--hang in there. :hugs:
> 
> Ness I hate that you are having such a hard time with those headaches---frustrating when you can't take meds for them. Good to see that "8 weeks 3 days" on the ticker! Progressing so quickly!
> 
> Good to see you Julie! Been reading the thread you PM'd me but haven't posted as it moves so quickly! I've got my FX'd for you this month!
> 
> I am well--AF is due for me in a day or two (not totally sure what day :haha:) All ready for her arrival.
> 
> Glad to see you all! I keep up with bnb just don't post as often! See you girls soon!
> 
> Love and :dust: to all!

Hi sweetie lovely to see you! I think it's great you're not keeping track of AF too much and just relaxing it will do you the world of good! Must feel lovely not to have the pressure and stress on you atm! 

Thanks honey yeah the headaches are crappy but I'll live! I'm struggling with eating atm cos there's nothing I want to eat nothing takes my fancy so just living off fruit and cereal mainly - not good for energy levels but better than not eating at all! 

BeeBee2010 - it could just be that you have knocked your cervix slightly with the softcup don't worry too much it's quite common from what I've heard. I had crampy sensations after putting them in too but they went after 20 mins or so :thumbup: don't forget to add your testing dates to the official softcup testing thread please new ladies :flower:

xx


----------



## Helly

Girls, not sure whats going on with this very odd cycle but now I seem to have cystitis and Im bleeding a bit, bright red blood and not a lot just a little bit but certainly there, not what Id call spotting, bit more than that.

Anyone who's had a bfp think I should be hopeful? :D


----------



## Nessicle

could be IB for you sweetie!!

I never had it so unfortunately can't help to compare x


----------



## Helly

Nope think its a UTI, blood seems to be coming from pee pee hole :(


----------



## Nessicle

Oh buggar - you need to go do docs then chick you need antibiotics xx


----------



## Razcox

tryforbaby2 said:


> Raz! Good Morning! It seems since the girls who got their bfps left, then the girls on this thread who decided to take a ttc break, that now the softcup thread is nowhere near as busy as it used to be!!!! I pop in once every few days sometimes and it'sstill on the same page!!! 2 months ago it was swirling past us!
> 
> How are you? How are you feeling?

I know it really seems to have gone quiet . . . 

Doing ok now and feel like i have turned a corner :kiss: Had lots of EWCM so just need to get DH in the mood now :rofl:


----------



## ale

*ATTENTION SOFTCUP USERS!!!*


Im needing some advice here, i just started using softcups last night, and after i put it in, like 3 minutes after that my stomach and back started cramping?? Has anyone had that happen to them the first time they used softcups? I had troubles taking it out! But i finally got a grip on to it and pulled it out! ANY ADVICE?


----------



## Tasha1982

No, I tried to put it in, but failed.
I wish I could help.


----------



## Helly

Hi girls, sorry you're having trouble, no ive never had cramps, hope they ease off soon x


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hi helly i had cystitis just before i got my bfp with kaden, and had pink on the tissue when ever i wiped, hope it is good news for u :hugs: xXx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Raz, Have fun getting busy! ;)

:sex:


----------



## Razcox

tryforbaby2 said:


> Raz, Have fun getting busy! ;)
> 
> :sex:

HA i wish! Suddenly DH is not in the mood . . . . Sometimes i really get POed by men :growlmad:

Luckly my temps havent gone up above the cover line yet and CP is still high with EWCM so i dont think i have OVed yet will try again tonight . . .


----------



## babyloulou

Ale- I use Softcups and I always get a "period-type" cramping while they are in at night. I have always assumed it is because I have a slightly tilted cervix- thought the softcup must be touching it or something? Not sure really- but yes I get the cramps too! xx


----------



## Helly

Thanks Cat! Feel better today, got given antibiotics that are safe in 1st tri just in case. Hope you are doing well sweetie x


----------



## BeeBee2010

Nessicle said:


> IceFire said:
> 
> 
> BeeBee2010 - it could just be that you have knocked your cervix slightly with the softcup don't worry too much it's quite common from what I've heard. I had crampy sensations after putting them in too but they went after 20 mins or so :thumbup: don't forget to add your testing dates to the official softcup testing thread please new ladies :flower:
> 
> xx
> 
> thanks Nessicle :hugs:! Im was quite worried since I had cramps that last for few days, I earlier thought I had not put it right. Used softcup 5x this month, easy to slide it in but I'm struggling to pull it out! :dohh:
> 
> My testing date is May 21st.. am on CD21 now. normal cycle is between 27-29 days, but my AF will always show itself on Friday evening! what a great time to start my weekends!Click to expand...


----------



## Nessicle

just be sure to bear down like you're having a poo and hook your middle finger over the rim and slide out horizontal it should come out easily enough :thumbup:


----------



## ale

babyloulou said:


> Ale- I use Softcups and I always get a "period-type" cramping while they are in at night. I have always assumed it is because I have a slightly tilted cervix- thought the softcup must be touching it or something? Not sure really- but yes I get the cramps too! xx

i think im cervix is tilted too because whenever i was getting my pap dont the nurse was like, " Im trying to get it in there but your cervix is facing downwards" or something like that so i dont know. And i did put it in at night and left it overnight. I hope it is doing it;s job and i hope its in there right!


----------



## ale

Nessicle said:


> just be sure to bear down like you're having a poo and hook your middle finger over the rim and slide out horizontal it should come out easily enough :thumbup:

i tried!! lol it was stuck up there


----------



## babyloulou

They have the same problems at my smear tests too Ale (UK pap smears in other words)- that may be why we feel cramping with the softcups xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Hey girls!

I don't want to get too excited because I will be completely heartbroken, but I think I am starting to get some hints of a bfp!!!

I have taken 4 tests so far.

Monday 5-10 I took a $ store test at 4pm (like 8th morning urine, hehe!) and I swear I see a super thin line no thicker than a strand of hair.
Tuesday 5-11 I took an equate red dye +/- test and again at 2pm-ish I swear I see a thin line no thicker than a strand of hair.
Today (wednesday) 5-12 I tested with cold fmu (I pee'd in a cup then ran to the store for tests b/cI was out) and then used smu also and took two tests. I swear I see a light pink shadow on both. I tried to take pic's but they are too blurry to pick anything up. 

I don't know if I am imagining a line on these tests or if I am staring at the antibody strip on all of them? I can see today's a little better than the others without picking them up but there are faint it's like they are not even there. Anyone have any advice on antibody strips?

P.S. Both the equate and dollar store tests are not recommended for early detection. They say to use on day of missed period. I have 3 left. I plan on using them all by friday! Lmao


----------



## ale

babyloulou said:


> They have the same problems at my smear tests too Ale (UK pap smears in other words)- that may be why we feel cramping with the softcups xx

that not good!! im still cramping and i did the softcup 2 days ago, and i didnt do one last night or today! i hope i didnt mess anything up :blush:


----------



## tryforbaby2

Bump!


----------



## Tasha1982

ale said:


> babyloulou said:
> 
> 
> They have the same problems at my smear tests too Ale (UK pap smears in other words)- that may be why we feel cramping with the softcups xx
> 
> that not good!! im still cramping and i did the softcup 2 days ago, and i didnt do one last night or today! i hope i didnt mess anything up :blush:Click to expand...

I don't think you messed anything up.
The only thing is that your cervix might be feeling it a bit, since it's not used to things there.
I also have a tilted uterus and I was able to insert it this morning (finally) and honestly I'm not feeling it.
And the only time of the month I get cramps, besides AF, is when I'm ovulating.
Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## ale

Tasha1982 said:


> ale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyloulou said:
> 
> 
> They have the same problems at my smear tests too Ale (UK pap smears in other words)- that may be why we feel cramping with the softcups xx
> 
> that not good!! im still cramping and i did the softcup 2 days ago, and i didnt do one last night or today! i hope i didnt mess anything up :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think you messed anything up.
> The only thing is that your cervix might be feeling it a bit, since it's not used to things there.
> I also have a tilted uterus and I was able to insert it this morning (finally) and honestly I'm not feeling it.
> And the only time of the month I get cramps, besides AF, is when I'm ovulating.
> Where are you in your cycle?Click to expand...

i get cramps around ovulation too!! im at cd 7


----------



## ale

tryforbaby2 said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> I don't want to get too excited because I will be completely heartbroken, but I think I am starting to get some hints of a bfp!!!
> 
> I have taken 4 tests so far.
> 
> Monday 5-10 I took a $ store test at 4pm (like 8th morning urine, hehe!) and I swear I see a super thin line no thicker than a strand of hair.
> Tuesday 5-11 I took an equate red dye +/- test and again at 2pm-ish I swear I see a thin line no thicker than a strand of hair.
> Today (wednesday) 5-12 I tested with cold fmu (I pee'd in a cup then ran to the store for tests b/cI was out) and then used smu also and took two tests. I swear I see a light pink shadow on both. I tried to take pic's but they are too blurry to pick anything up.
> 
> I don't know if I am imagining a line on these tests or if I am staring at the antibody strip on all of them? I can see today's a little better than the others without picking them up but there are faint it's like they are not even there. Anyone have any advice on antibody strips?
> 
> P.S. Both the equate and dollar store tests are not recommended for early detection. They say to use on day of missed period. I have 3 left. I plan on using them all by friday! Lmao

post a pic of the tests!! let us see


----------



## IceFire

Julie!!! Girl, I am freaking out!! I have everything crossed for you (including my legs, thanks to AF :growlmad:) How wonderful would that be? I am so excited and nervous for you!! Keep me posted! :happydance:

Ness, how are you feeling today? Any better with the headaches? I sure hope so. Do you hear much from Cat and how she's doing? I sure miss you all...wish I could be in 1st tri with you girls. 

Hope everyone is well! Love and :dust: to you all!


----------



## ale

girls i inserted the softcup again and this time i dont feel it!! so im guessing i did it right! no cramping either! thanks girl for the advice


----------



## mandy121

hello all can i join i should get my soft cups tomoz but sorry to ask this but how do u get the softcup inside with out all the sperm comming out sorry if it silly i just not sure how to get it in as the sperm comes out soon as sex is over x


----------



## ale

girls i inserted the softcup again and this time i dont feel it!! so im guessing i did it right! no cramping either! thanks girl for the advice


----------



## tryforbaby2

IceFire said:


> Julie!!! Girl, I am freaking out!! I have everything crossed for you (including my legs, thanks to AF :growlmad:) How wonderful would that be? I am so excited and nervous for you!! Keep me posted! :happydance:
> 
> Ness, how are you feeling today? Any better with the headaches? I sure hope so. Do you hear much from Cat and how she's doing? I sure miss you all...wish I could be in 1st tri with you girls.
> 
> Hope everyone is well! Love and :dust: to you all!

I am freaking out too!!! I am afraid I am seeing things! I am off to the store in a few to buy some good tests and maybe a digi! I am so nervous I feel sick enough to barf! (ewww I know!) Thanks So much for your support and thoughts!!! I am soooo nervous.....I am so sorry the witch meet up with you. How is NTNP going for you still??? Imiss you like crazy girlfriend! :flower:



ale said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls!
> 
> I don't want to get too excited because I will be completely heartbroken, but I think I am starting to get some hints of a bfp!!!
> 
> I have taken 4 tests so far.
> 
> Monday 5-10 I took a $ store test at 4pm (like 8th morning urine, hehe!) and I swear I see a super thin line no thicker than a strand of hair.
> Tuesday 5-11 I took an equate red dye +/- test and again at 2pm-ish I swear I see a thin line no thicker than a strand of hair.
> Today (wednesday) 5-12 I tested with cold fmu (I pee'd in a cup then ran to the store for tests b/cI was out) and then used smu also and took two tests. I swear I see a light pink shadow on both. I tried to take pic's but they are too blurry to pick anything up.
> 
> I don't know if I am imagining a line on these tests or if I am staring at the antibody strip on all of them? I can see today's a little better than the others without picking them up but there are faint it's like they are not even there. Anyone have any advice on antibody strips?
> 
> P.S. Both the equate and dollar store tests are not recommended for early detection. They say to use on day of missed period. I have 3 left. I plan on using them all by friday! Lmao
> 
> post a pic of the tests!! let us seeClick to expand...

I posted them in the hpt test gallery! Let me know what you think! The picture doesn't do it justice! Crappy cell phone camera.....lmao


----------



## xshell79

i used my first softcup tonight...went in pretty easy i was bit worried at first ...hopefully they come out as easy as they go in... would deff recommend them as no wet patches after lol

:dust:


----------



## mandy121

how do u get them in without all sperm comming out though


----------



## ale

tryforbaby2 said:


> IceFire said:
> 
> 
> Julie!!! Girl, I am freaking out!! I have everything crossed for you (including my legs, thanks to AF :growlmad:) How wonderful would that be? I am so excited and nervous for you!! Keep me posted! :happydance:
> 
> Ness, how are you feeling today? Any better with the headaches? I sure hope so. Do you hear much from Cat and how she's doing? I sure miss you all...wish I could be in 1st tri with you girls.
> 
> Hope everyone is well! Love and :dust: to you all!
> 
> I am freaking out too!!! I am afraid I am seeing things! I am off to the store in a few to buy some good tests and maybe a digi! I am so nervous I feel sick enough to barf! (ewww I know!) Thanks So much for your support and thoughts!!! I am soooo nervous.....I am so sorry the witch meet up with you. How is NTNP going for you still??? Imiss you like crazy girlfriend! :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> ale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls!
> 
> I don't want to get too excited because I will be completely heartbroken, but I think I am starting to get some hints of a bfp!!!
> 
> I have taken 4 tests so far.
> 
> Monday 5-10 I took a $ store test at 4pm (like 8th morning urine, hehe!) and I swear I see a super thin line no thicker than a strand of hair.
> Tuesday 5-11 I took an equate red dye +/- test and again at 2pm-ish I swear I see a thin line no thicker than a strand of hair.
> Today (wednesday) 5-12 I tested with cold fmu (I pee'd in a cup then ran to the store for tests b/cI was out) and then used smu also and took two tests. I swear I see a light pink shadow on both. I tried to take pic's but they are too blurry to pick anything up.
> 
> I don't know if I am imagining a line on these tests or if I am staring at the antibody strip on all of them? I can see today's a little better than the others without picking them up but there are faint it's like they are not even there. Anyone have any advice on antibody strips?
> 
> P.S. Both the equate and dollar store tests are not recommended for early detection. They say to use on day of missed period. I have 3 left. I plan on using them all by friday! LmaoClick to expand...
> 
> post a pic of the tests!! let us seeClick to expand...
> 
> I posted them in the hpt test gallery! Let me know what you think! The picture doesn't do it justice! Crappy cell phone camera.....lmaoClick to expand...

lol i hate crappy camera phones!! i got one too that takes horrible pics!! let me go c urs


----------



## Tasha1982

This is what I did.
After BD-ing I had my legs elevated for 20 minutes just in case I didn't know how to insert the cup.
In the meantime I took the wrap and kept squeezing it (like a stress ball) so it softens the rim.
When I was ready to insert i squeezed in the middle and started inserting, still lying on the bed, and pushed towards the back, not like tampon up, more like towards your behind. 
Whet it was in (along with my finger) i just pushed the part of the rim I could still reach up and behind my pelvic bone.
Could not feel it after that....
When I was taking it out I sat on the toilet, pushed like in the way you would push when giving birth, hooked my index finger and grabbed the top of the rim which was sitting on my pelvic bone. Kind of lifted up and pulled out evenly...
Not too bad.


----------



## tryforbaby2

I am glad you girls like softcups as much as we do! This was my third cycle using them and I find them very comfy and it's nice to know that some sperm are sitting up near the cervix!!!

Good Luck with them girls!!!

Ness, I am almost ready for you to put a bfp next to my name in the softcup thread! OMG! I'll takemore hpt's tomorrow and then 'hopefully' confirm with a digi this weekend! Yesssss! Finally!


----------



## ale

tryforbaby2 said:


> I am glad you girls like softcups as much as we do! This was my third cycle using them and I find them very comfy and it's nice to know that some sperm are sitting up near the cervix!!!
> 
> Good Luck with them girls!!!
> 
> Ness, I am almost ready for you to put a bfp next to my name in the softcup thread! OMG! I'll takemore hpt's tomorrow and then 'hopefully' confirm with a digi this weekend! Yesssss! Finally!

thanks!


----------



## Razcox

Ale - Glad things went better for you and will be sending lots of :dust: your way xx

tryforbaby2 - I am so excited for you! Will be keeping a close eye on this thread for that :bfp: from you xxx

Tasha1982 - I do the same and put my legs in the air for a good 20 mins. Then i put a little squeeze of pre seed into the soft cup for good mesure too.

AFM - I had a temp rise this morning so i OVed yesterday :happydance: We BDed last night with softcups and preseed and we BD on sat but thats it so i know we have narrowed our chances a bit but we gave it a shot. So i am now in the 2WW - again LOL

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## schnoodle

hi raz glad you got your bd in hun!!


----------



## Razcox

Me too! I would hate to really completly 'out' this month!

How you doing?


----------



## tryforbaby2

Morning Loves :wave:

I posted my hpt's in the hpt gallery under 'can one see a line?'

Let me know what you think!!!

I'm considering it/them as my bfp!


----------



## Razcox

tryforbaby2 said:


> Morning Loves :wave:
> 
> I posted my hpt's in the hpt gallery under 'can one see a line?'
> 
> Let me know what you think!!!
> 
> I'm considering it/them as my bfp!

I see a line! Really hope they get darker for you :happydance:


----------



## schnoodle

lovely lines hun congrats xxx


----------



## Razcox

schoodle - Just noticed you are only 1 day ahead of me, we are going to be POAS buddies! An you never know maybe bump buddies too :happydance:


----------



## Nessicle

tryforbaby2 said:


> I am glad you girls like softcups as much as we do! This was my third cycle using them and I find them very comfy and it's nice to know that some sperm are sitting up near the cervix!!!
> 
> Good Luck with them girls!!!
> 
> Ness, I am almost ready for you to put a bfp next to my name in the softcup thread! OMG! I'll takemore hpt's tomorrow and then 'hopefully' confirm with a digi this weekend! Yesssss! Finally!

OMG OMG I'm hyperventilating across the pond......:happydance::happydance: so excited for you i'm gonna go take a look at the gallery in a minute! Sorry for not responding sooner - I was logged on but popped out to get a gluten free sandwich from Starbucks lol! 

This is so exciting you soooo deserve it lady!! 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

Allie :wave: sorry for late reply! No headache just yet but I tend to get one as the day goes on and battling with a constant stuffy nose lol the joys of pregnancy :haha: 

I hope you're ok? Have you arranged your appt with the FS yet? 
xx


----------



## schnoodle

oooh raz! wahoooo


----------



## Nessicle

OMG Julia you're preggers lady!! How exciting!!xxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Thanks!!! I had bloodwork done a little while ago, I won't get the results back until tonight or tomorrow morning! I have 8 tests lined upon my bathroom counter!! Hehe! 

Since I don't know how to update my own threads, I just add new tests throughout the thread. This mornings FRER and last nights look the same in color,so I amhoping the lines get darker in a day or two! 

I think the cheapies are on page 1 and the FRER on page 2.

Thanks!


----------



## IceFire

Julia, I posted a message for you on your pics thread in the gallery. 

I am so very happy for you! Congratulations!

And honey, your EDD is my birthday!!! How wonderful! I will gladly share it with your new baby!


----------



## Nessicle

Your bfp was at 10dpo same as mine yay! 10 is a good number julia ;) 

So happy for you - sure those lines will get nice and strong just be sure to test with fmu each day that's what I did x


----------



## schnoodle

congrats hun xxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

Girls my levels were 27, so thats positive.I am expecting to test alot between now and my 8 week midwife appt June 10th. Thanks Girls for the support.
:hugs:
I hope you all can come with me very very soon!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hey everyone, hi allie im ok thankyou for asking :hugs:

congrats T4B2 :flower:

hope everyone is ok :kiss:


----------



## Razcox

Hey all how are we doing today?? Really quiet on here again the last few days xx


----------



## keyahopes

Hey ladies, I have sorta weird question. We DTD in the afternoon today and I popped in the softcup, lay around for a while. Anyway, after an hour or so, I wanted to play tennis, and the idea of the softcups inside didn't please. So I popped it out. 
Now I am all worried that I may have taken it out too soon. And I think I may be Oving today (feel some ov pains on the side). Pleeeasse tell me some of the soldiers may have made it? i don't think we will be dtd anymore, so I need those guys to get up there!
Sighh, i guess I am just looking for some reassurance...


----------



## Nessicle

Hi keya 

most of the sperm are pulled in through your cervix when you orgasm, the idea of the softcup is that you keep any extra spermies close to your cervix to increase your chances so try not to worry - chances are most of them got in :flower:


----------



## babyloulou

I would like to announce a very nervous and very early BFP here! Another Softcup, Preseed and Clomid success!! (after nearly 6 years of TTC)


----------



## maaybe2010

I can't remember if this is our second or thrid month using softcups and concieve plus but after 16 cycles we got our :bfp: !


----------



## Nessicle

Absolutely amazing news girls!!! So so made up for you :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks Ness! :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

:hugs: you really deserve it sweetie xxxx


----------



## yomo

maaybe2010 said:


> I can't remember if this is our second or thrid month using softcups and concieve plus but after 16 cycles we got our :bfp: !

So Jenny was right!! Congrats x


----------



## maaybe2010

Yep, spot on O:)


----------



## tryforbaby2

maaybe and lou lou!!!! Yay! :happydance: Congrats girls and see you in january jelly beans!!!


----------



## IceFire

Wow congratulations to everyone on their BFPs!!! How wonderful and exciting for you all!! Wishing you all a happy and healthy nine months!

Love and :dust: to all!


----------



## Chilly Willy

Congrats girls! You are great ads for softcups which I think I'll have to order tonight!


----------



## Razcox

Huge congrates on the :bfp:s girls :happydance:


----------



## babyloulou

Thanks very much girls xxx

Where are the Jan Jellybeans tryforbaby2?? x


----------



## Starmoon

Hi girls, not been on for a few days am so busy at the mo. Just dropping in to say hello. Congrats to all the girls that have got their BFPs - especially Maabye2010 as one of your posts was one of the first I read when coming on here and I have been peeking for your updates ever since! :hugs: and :kiss: to all!


----------



## TntArs06

Wow congrats to all the ladies on the :bfp::bfp: thats super exciting!!!

I too use softcups. My best friend got preg first time using them!!!

Hopefully I can join this group to see all your ladies progress and hopefully, soon, get my own BFP!!!! 

Congrats again ladies!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## laura6914

OMG LOUUUUUUUUU have you got your BFP?????

HUGE congratulations chick. really mae up for you :happydance: :happydance: :hayydance:


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha!! Yes Laura I got it on Sunday!! Then got a digi yesterday! Finally after nearly 6 years!! Yay!! Just waiting for FS to call to book a blood test now!!


----------



## laura6914

im so made up for you hun, i could cry. did you use the magic OPK? :haha:
was this your first cycle using softcups? I really am made up for you. you know the month i got my BFP i never got a positive OPK. xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

laura6914 said:


> im so made up for you hun, i could cry. did you use the magic OPK? :haha:
> was this your first cycle using softcups? I really am made up for you. you know the month i got my BFP i never got a positive OPK. xxxx

Yes i used my very last magic opk!! The last one in the envelope! (so i have you and Megs to thank for this really!) - I never got a positive opk though- first month I haven't had one!

It was my 4th month using Softcups. It was the first month I had used loads of preseed though. I had been using a bit for the last year or so- but this cycle I tried using a full syringe each time we BD! 

I have my blood test tonight- then another Friday- then I have to wait til Tuesday for the results!!! :-( AHHHH!!! Been a bit worried today because I have lower left hand side pain- so worried it will be eptopic! 

xxx


----------



## laura6914

oh Lou hun i had that too. So much that the doctor order and early scan at the EPU to rule out ectopic and all was fine. I have cramped the whole way through this pregnancy and have been told its normal and round ligament pain so try not to worry too much hun and enjoy :thumbup: Are they doing BETA bloods as they can tell from that if its ectopic to as the numbers dont rise as quickly. 

xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Yes- I'm on my way for the first blood test now- then got another on Friday. Got to wait until tuesday for the results though!!!!

So how's your pregnancy going? Have you got a big bump yet? Where do you mainly hang around on here now? Xxx


----------



## tryforbaby2

babyloulou said:


> Thanks very much girls xxx
> 
> Where are the Jan Jellybeans tryforbaby2?? x

It's a thread in first tri! The first tri threads don't seem as welcoming as the ttc threads though. I wish all my ttc girls can come with me. I pray you girls get your bfps very very quickly!!!! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies - Can i join...I have just ordered my softcups and would love to hear about everyones BFP's...while I am waiting.

A little about me....ttc for 12 months now....on my 3rd cycle of clomid...I was told to try the softcups and maybe put a bit of preseed in them before insertion to help b/c I have NO cm.


----------



## ttcbaby117

one question ladies, do you know if i have to insert the soft cup in a different way becaues I have a tilted uterus?


----------



## TntArs06

laura6914 said:


> im so made up for you hun, i could cry. did you use the magic OPK? :haha:
> was this your first cycle using softcups? I really am made up for you. you know the month i got my BFP i never got a positive OPK. xxxx

Can I ask what a "magic opk" is? Just wondering. I use the strips and sometimes there a pain. LOL


----------



## babyloulou

Ttcbaby- I have a tilted uterus and I used them as normal- they just gave me slight cramping sometimes xxx

tntars06- the magic opks were the opks laura used when she got her bfp- she sent her leftover to megs who then got her bfp first time using them. Megs sent them to me and rudeollie- she got her bfp first cycle using them and I got my bfp second cycle using them after using the very last one!!! Magic!!!


----------



## Nessicle

tryforbaby2 said:


> babyloulou said:
> 
> 
> Thanks very much girls xxx
> 
> Where are the Jan Jellybeans tryforbaby2?? x
> 
> It's a thread in first tri! The first tri threads don't seem as welcoming as the ttc threads though. I wish all my ttc girls can come with me. I pray you girls get your bfps very very quickly!!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

aww don't you think so? Once you make more friends in there it will seem more friendly :flower:


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks loulou...wow those do sound like magic....LOL I need some of those!!! How you feeling....any symptoms yet?


----------



## ttcbaby117

btw, loulou - did all of those women get their bfp from the softcups also?


----------



## babyloulou

No- I think it was just me and Laura that used them- I am pretty sure Rudeollie and Megs didn't! I would definitely recommend using a LOT of preseed (until you're swimming in the stuff!) then inserting a Softcup! xxx


----------



## Helly

Oh my word, rushed off my feet in work again, just popped on and its a BFP party!!!!

Huge huge congrats, chuffed for you all! xxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

loulou - ok sbb told me to put the preseed inside the cup before inserting it. DH hates the preseed. What do you think about doing it that way?

Hi Helly - how long have you been using softcups?


----------



## Nessicle

I got my bfp using softcups too!

dont forget to add your testing date to the softcups official testing thread please new ladies! :flower:


----------



## ttcbaby117

aww that is so wonderful to hear ness.....I am trying my hardest not to get to excited and put to much into using the softcups, just in case it doesnt work for me....but those types of posts are very inspirational! I am not sure when I will be testing as I have not Oved yet, but I will make sure to post it as soon as I can.


----------



## Nessicle

It's good to be positive! It took me three cycles with softcups but I got there :thumbup: they defo helped! 

I would also recommended manually orgasming once your cup is in to suck up any excess spermy too :winkwink: that and laying with my legs elevated for 20 mins after :sex: was the only thing I did differently the cycle I got my bfp! 

Good luck and lots of :dust:


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks I will try all of those things for sure!!!! I really want this to work, 12 months of ttc is driving me nuts!


----------



## Helly

Ive been using the softcups 6 months now, sorry, not the most inspiratonal story. But you never know maybe this is my month!


----------



## TntArs06

babyloulou said:


> Ttcbaby- I have a tilted uterus and I used them as normal- they just gave me slight cramping sometimes xxx
> 
> tntars06- the magic opks were the opks laura used when she got her bfp- she sent her leftover to megs who then got her bfp first time using them. Megs sent them to me and rudeollie- she got her bfp first cycle using them and I got my bfp second cycle using them after using the very last one!!! Magic!!!

WOW that is amazing!! Where can I get these magic OPKs? LOL Sounds like you guys put the special dust on them and POW all kinds of BFPs!!! Congrats as well!


----------



## babyloulou

Ttcbaby- I put preseed in them for the first few cycles as well as in me- but stopped this last cycle incase it was hindering things! X


----------



## nevertogether

next cycle will be my first cycle using softcups. also my first time to see dh since february. it's our only shot until sept/oct possibly because we are both military. just wanted some suggestions on what you think works the best. i have soft cups and preseed. is there anything you ladies with a :bfp: suggest that i do or don't do? i know everyone is different, but just want to know what you think helped. i want to make sure i do my best at everything since it's possibly our only shot this year that we know of. thanks ladies!


----------



## laura6914

hey girls, just wanted to add my (what i think) inspirational story for ttcbaby117:

I was TTC for 2 1/2 nearly 3 years. I have PCO although i did ovulate on my own. I tried clomid for a month which didnt work for me and then went on a break. The first month of using softcups i got my BFP and that month we werent even really TTC as the other half was away and only back the weekend i was ovulating and i didnt even know i was ovulating untill my temps told me otherwise. we were only using softcups for practice for the up and coming months and lone behold, :bfp:


----------



## babyloulou

Hi nevertogether- I inserted preseed about 10 mins before each BD- until this month I had only used a bit each cycle. This cycle I went for it and used a whole syringe each time!!!!! We had sex then I put a pillow straight under my hips- stayed like that for 5 minutes to give the sperm chance by themselves- then without moving I inserted a softcup (I kept them at the side of the bed) then I stayed there for about another 10 minutes or so. I also took robuttisin cough medicine (supposed to improve internal mucus) and fresh royal jelly xxxx


----------



## schnoodle

so, would you say you have to orgasm to be in woth a higher chance to get pregnant??


----------



## mandy121

hi all , iused softcups twicenow and will tonight but am i doing it wrong , as soon as we finish sex i put the cup in straight away i dont lay there for 5 mins then do it i just put it in straight after he pulls out


----------



## babyloulou

I never have during baby-making sex- it's all too awkward for that!! (ghats what happens after nearly 6 years of TTC- only enjoy sex at non-fertile times!) so ibwould definitely say no- I have pcos, OH has low motility and morphology and we managed it without me orgasming xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

mandy121 said:


> hi all , iused softcups twicenow and will tonight but am i doing it wrong , as soon as we finish sex i put the cup in straight away i dont lay there for 5 mins then do it i just put it in straight after he pulls out

I think most people do! I was just saying I liked to lie there first to give the sperm a chance xxx


----------



## mandy121

thank u hun i might try tht tonight lol.. im trying pre seed tonight butt not sure wat to do lol


----------



## nevertogether

loulou - thank you so much for those tips. i take royal jelly / bee pollen mixture fresh as well. it's definitely a taste to get used to, haha. i'm not doing robittusin, but i am taking EPO CD1-O. so there is no such thing as TOO MUCH? dh is up for anything, he knows this is one of only shots, so he said baby you buy it, i will take it, we need to do it, we will do it. he said even if he has to stand on his head for an hour because i said so, lol! do you insert it while you are laying down and wait ten minutes and then :sex: or are you able to walk around and stuff. i've always wondered that! congrats on your :bfp: by the way!


----------



## babyloulou

Mandy- Put it in the syringe (unless you have the one in the individual packets), squirt it up onto your cervix about 10-15 mins before BD. Have sex, lift hips, insert Softcup! Good luck xxx


----------



## babyloulou

Nevertogether- well I thought there was "too much" when it came to it- I only used to fill the syringe to the .1 level as I was so scared of 'drowning' the sperm!!! But then another girl on here who got her bfp (and who's OH had low motility the same as mine) said she had used a FULL syringe each BD session! So I bought 3 tubes and went for it thiscycle!!! It killed sensation for both of us a little bit- but it bloody worked!!!


----------



## nevertogether

hmm, if my husband doesn't have low motility do you think it will pose a problem? or it wouldn't really matter. :shrug: everyone always says to wait a day and let the sperm build up, but DH and i never see each other or :sex: so that's highly unlikely to happen. i will probably have to pry him off of me!


----------



## nevertogether

sorry for all the questions, hehe


----------



## ttcbaby117

Laura - thank you for posting your story..that does make me feel better...esp to see women that do have some fertility issues still getting pg with the softcups.

never - I dont think you can do it too much...you said he already has children right? Then I think his sperm is probably fine and can handle doing it often while you see him. I also think that if you do use the softcups allow the sperm to get in there and then spend the rest of your time having fun doing it...and not worry.....i dont remember how long you will with him but if you can try to bd ever other day with a soft cup and allow all the other deeds to be just for fun...that is what I would do..not sure how you feel about it.

I was told to try and have an orgasm after bding and putting in the softcup. I was told it will asssist the sperm in getting up through the cervix. Apparently the orgasm forces them through. Lastly, I think I will just put the preseed inside the cup before inserting it b/c my DH HATES preseed....LouLou losing sensation is one thing...but not finishing defeats the purpose....LOL....I cant have that happening!


----------



## nevertogether

thanks ttc! maca buddy :) we will probably use the softcups every day he is here. should be 7 or 8 days, but not every time we :sex: we have to have fun :sex: too to keep the spice in our life! we might not see each other EVERY day either..those are just the days i took leave on so that i increase my chances of seeing him. yes, he has two children, so i don't believe sperm is an issue for him. we used to joke and call him fertile mertile. haha. they do always say relaxing and having fun is the best bet :shrug: i will see how he feels about the preseed at first, not sure. he's never used it, but he's usually okay with everything and has no problem. it takes me FOREVER to orgasm, so not sure that is even something i should try unless i want to sit there forever. haha. might just save that for the fun :sex: and not worry about it during our baby making :sex: i'm trying not to plan this too much, but it's not working that way. haha


----------



## ttcbaby117

hahaha yeah I gotcha...I try not to plan it all either but I just cant help it.....hahahahahaha


----------



## babyloulou

Wishing you all the luck in the world for this cycle girls xxx


----------



## keyahopes

ttcbaby17, my DH is like yours! He finds it a huge distraction when I stop to put the preseed in, and he finds it slippery too. He thinks its too much of an "intervention".
I've tried to put the preseed in early, but then it doesn't always end up in BDing! Imagine being stuck with some preseed and no sperm :)

Friends, I used softcups a few times this cycle (for the first time). Am looking for the testing thread, any idea where it has disappeared? 
Inserting it is super easy, but getting it out is not too much fun, but i like the idea that the spermies don't run off.


----------



## TntArs06

keyahopes said:


> ttcbaby17, my DH is like yours! He finds it a huge distraction when I stop to put the preseed in, and he finds it slippery too. He thinks its too much of an "intervention".
> I've tried to put the preseed in early, but then it doesn't always end up in BDing! Imagine being stuck with some preseed and no sperm :)
> 
> Friends, I used softcups a few times this cycle (for the first time). Am looking for the testing thread, any idea where it has disappeared?
> Inserting it is super easy, but getting it out is not too much fun, but i like the idea that the spermies don't run off.

Taking it out is a little weird. I use my middle finger and kinda scoop it out. I thought I got it stuck last month :haha::dohh: But I think I really had it under my cervix. 

Does anyone have stuff still in the softcup when you take it out?


----------



## keyahopes

Yess, I can feel it with my finger, but its hard to get a grip on the rim. So i have to push down a lil bit. And I do have "stuff" remaining in them. In fact, this one time I took it out in just about an hour, and I could get the typical bleachy smell of semen.


----------



## babyloulou

Yes mine always had loads of "stuff" left in- and ditto to the smell! Yuck!


----------



## TntArs06

Ok so now i know im not alone! LOL and the smell is awful....makes me gag. I have to shower just to feel clean again. LOL I know thats bad but im sorta a clean freak. haha


----------



## ttcbaby117

keyahopes - yeah well the preseed was an issue b/c dh had no sensation so he couldnt finish.


----------



## Nvr2Late

OK, used sc for the first time tonight... surprisingly easy to put in! I felt like quite a bit slipped out before I could get the sc in, though, so will be more careful tomorrow night.


----------



## LuckyD

Hey all!

So I am planning to try softcups for the first time this cycle. I have read some of this thread, but not all because it is HUGE!

I am in NZ - is there anyone here from NZ or Australia that can point me in the right direction of where to buy them over here?

Thanks x


----------



## mandy121

I used soft cup again last night but i used pre seed too and i left cup in till this morning and as i was taking it out a blob came out . i really Hope it was not the sperm . shouldn't be should it as wen i put it in there was nothing came out and i kept it in for bout 6 hours . please tell me the blob was not sperm ? x x


----------



## babyloulou

Mine was always covered in the sperm mandy- with a huge load still inside! Don't worry- you kept that sperm where it needed to be for 6 hours!! Xxx


----------



## Razcox

Some of it may have been the seminal fulid as well, the sperm seperate from it and go where they need to but the fluid is left behind and goes a bit gloopy!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Well I cant wait to get my softcups, I hope I can get them in...since my uterus is tilted. If you are laying down on the bed, you squeeze the rim and insert rimside up?????


----------



## mandy121

i squeesed the rim then put it in,, , some did come out today though ,, ohh i hope little swimmers done good lol


----------



## babyloulou

ttcbaby117 said:


> Well I cant wait to get my softcups, I hope I can get them in...since my uterus is tilted. If you are laying down on the bed, you squeeze the rim and insert rimside up?????

That's right ttc- and I have a tilted cervix and was worried it wouldn't sit right on me too! But I guess it must have


----------



## ttcbaby117

hahahaah that is ture loulou, so you inserted rim side facing towards the ceiling...did you have any leakage?


----------



## babyloulou

Not too much leakage- but when they came out they were caked with his "stuff" on both sides of the cup- inside and outside xx


----------



## mandy121

babyloulou said:


> Not too much leakage- but when they came out they were caked with his "stuff" on both sides of the cup- inside and outside xx

thats wat mine was like today so now worried i lost the little buggers lol . x


----------



## Nvr2Late

So we BD'd last night (peak day) and I used soft cups for the first time. I was amazed at how easy it was to put in, and it was kind of cool to take it out this morning and see the spermies and know they had 10 whole hours parked up against my cervix! he he! Hopefully it will help do the trick this month!


----------



## mandy121

Ntlate did u get any leaks or any come out Wen u took cup out hun x


----------



## Mommy2Kian

:wave: hi ladies how u all doing? xXx


----------



## mandy121

hi mommy ,,how u doing,,, im using softcup for hope fully last time tonight lol. x


----------



## Titi

Hi Girls! Hi Mommy2Kian, How are YOU doing? : )

Well its that time again, the dreaded 2 day wait..............got my hopes up yesterday with a temp rise at 11 dpo (that is when it usually falls) but got a bfn with smu and then a drop again today..............

pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee send extra dust and prayers my way. This is my 18th cycle and I have been a wreck this week. I got so excited yesterday with that rise (that had never happened before) that I jumped in the car and went straight out really early for hpts......I even bought the new 6 day early frer so was crushed with the -

I feel like I can't keep my spirits up much more if this isn't it.................

Thank you and lots of love and dust to you all!!!!!


----------



## mandy121

gl titi , xxxx


----------



## yomo

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


Titi said:


> Hi Girls! Hi Mommy2Kian, How are YOU doing? : )
> 
> Well its that time again, the dreaded 2 day wait..............got my hopes up yesterday with a temp rise at 11 dpo (that is when it usually falls) but got a bfn with smu and then a drop again today..............
> 
> pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee send extra dust and prayers my way. This is my 18th cycle and I have been a wreck this week. I got so excited yesterday with that rise (that had never happened before) that I jumped in the car and went straight out really early for hpts......I even bought the new 6 day early frer so was crushed with the -
> 
> I feel like I can't keep my spirits up much more if this isn't it.................
> 
> Thank you and lots of love and dust to you all!!!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Good luck titi xx


----------



## Titi

aww thanks girls!

Fx'd for you too!!!!


----------



## yomo

Mommy2Kian said:


> :wave: hi ladies how u all doing? xXx

I am good thanks MK2, how are you and the bump keeping? Won't be long now till your scan. x


----------



## tryforbaby2

:dust: TITI!!!!

:dust: YOMO!!!!!

You girls deserve this so much!!!! I'll pray for you both!!!


----------



## yomo

tryforbaby2 said:


> :dust: TITI!!!!
> 
> :dust: YOMO!!!!!
> 
> You girls deserve this so much!!!! I'll pray for you both!!!

Thanks honey, hope you are well xx


----------



## mandy121

tryforbaby2 said:


> :dust: TITI!!!!
> 
> :dust: YOMO!!!!!
> 
> You girls deserve this so much!!!! I'll pray for you both!!!



hi hun how u doing ? xx


----------



## tryforbaby2

I doing good. Happy.

How are you doing?


----------



## mandy121

tryforbaby2 said:


> I doing good. Happy.
> 
> How are you doing?

good, yeah im ok i got pos on okp on wed night and pos thur and today it neg so hope i ov thur or am today x


----------



## tryforbaby2

What days did you BD? Hopefully you BD the other day, yesterday and try to do it tonight!!!


----------



## mandy121

tryforbaby2 said:


> What days did you BD? Hopefully you BD the other day, yesterday and try to do it tonight!!!

i done the bd cd 6,8 10. and 11 and ill get tonight and hope soft cups done the job too , xx


----------



## Titi

Thanks Tryforbaby2!! : )

It's good to see you hun!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Mandy, sounds like you are doing the smep? 

I could never kepe up with that plan, I normally had 32 day cycles and O CD18....exhausting!

I think you are good to go! How do you like the SC's? I think they should be sold in stores right next to the hpt's! They are perfect! I justmailed the rest of mine out to a ttc friend on here to try!

A little leakage happens, as long as some sperm is being held at my cervix!

Good Luck with them!


----------



## tryforbaby2

Titi said:


> Thanks Tryforbaby2!! : )
> 
> It's good to see you hun!

Nice to see you too sweets! :flower:

What are your plans for ttc this cycle?


----------



## mandy121

tryforbaby2 said:


> Mandy, sounds like you are doing the smep?
> 
> I could never kepe up with that plan, I normally had 32 day cycles and O CD18....exhausting!
> 
> I think you are good to go! How do you like the SC's? I think they should be sold in stores right next to the hpt's! They are perfect! I justmailed the rest of mine out to a ttc friend on here to try!
> 
> A little leakage happens, as long as some sperm is being held at my cervix!
> 
> Good Luck with them!


eah i was doing the smep , but it said wen u get pos do that day and next 2 days then miss day then try last time, so i got tonite then miss sat and do it sun and i find the softcups good , as no mess on bed lol. but bit did come out on last one wen i took it out,, but i left them in for while ,, xx


----------



## Titi

tryforbaby2 said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Tryforbaby2!! : )
> 
> It's good to see you hun!
> 
> Nice to see you too sweets! :flower:
> 
> What are your plans for ttc this cycle?Click to expand...

Well of course my beloved Softcups, and This is the first cycle I used a fertility monitor and also switched from preseed to preconceive plus. Also we only did morning bd's and only a few "quality" times.........I am still on maca and gf juice and tried a new "reproductive factors" supplement. Plus still lots of PRAYING.

Don't know what I'll do if I have to move onto another cycle.


----------



## Mommy2Kian

hey yomo and titi im fine thankyou huns :hugs: im sending u all LOTS of baby dust :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
You deserve this xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tasha1982

First month using softcups and I got a :bfp: to show for it!
:) I think it helped a lot!


----------



## Nessicle

Titi said:


> Hi Girls! Hi Mommy2Kian, How are YOU doing? : )
> 
> Well its that time again, the dreaded 2 day wait..............got my hopes up yesterday with a temp rise at 11 dpo (that is when it usually falls) but got a bfn with smu and then a drop again today..............
> 
> pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee send extra dust and prayers my way. This is my 18th cycle and I have been a wreck this week. I got so excited yesterday with that rise (that had never happened before) that I jumped in the car and went straight out really early for hpts......I even bought the new 6 day early frer so was crushed with the -
> 
> I feel like I can't keep my spirits up much more if this isn't it.................
> 
> Thank you and lots of love and dust to you all!!!!!

sending you so many prayers and :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: xxxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

tryforbaby2 said:


> :dust: TITI!!!!
> 
> :dust: YOMO!!!!!
> 
> You girls deserve this so much!!!! I'll pray for you both!!!

I second that Julia! I'm so so praying you guys to get your bfp's - you're such good people and deserve them so much xxxx


----------



## Titi

You girls are awesome!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

fxed for you titi


how many months did you use softcups before you got your BFP tryingforbaby?


----------



## yomo

Thanks ladies, you are making me cry here! I really appreciate your good luck messages xxxxx


----------



## Nessicle

:hugs: to you all xxxxx


----------



## Titi

congrats Tasha!!!!! : )


----------



## TntArs06

Fingers crossed and lots of praying for you ladies that BD last night and tonight! I hope it works this time.:hugs::hugs:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Helly

Seconded, huge good luck to all the girls this month!

BFN for me Im afraid, so no doubt heading on to cycle 9 x


----------



## Helly

Well no sign of AF...

Not feeling hopeful after the BFN last night, I reckon my body has a 28 day cycle regardless of when I ovulated, so Im expecting AF on Monday I reckon. Though its nice to make it past 14 dpo!


----------



## Nessicle

praying for you helly I hope you don't have to go on to cycle 9 :hugs: xx


----------



## CandyApple19

i used softcups the day before i O'd and im hoping to god it kept them up there longer! xxxx


----------



## Titi

Hi Helly! FX'd for you hun-being late is a good sign! I just got a bfn today too.....: (
except this will put me on cycle 19.........lets pray our hpts are just stupid!!!!


----------



## Helly

Thanks girls, sorry about your BFN Titi, fingers crossed its just too soon. Cycle 19 just isnt fair :(


----------



## tryforbaby2

ttcbaby117 said:


> fxed for you titi
> 
> 
> how many months did you use softcups before you got your BFP tryingforbaby?

I used Softcups for 3 cycles before I got my BFP. I don't have the stamina and neither does my DH for the SMEP though! Good Luck with them, I love them!!!! I would pop them in right after sex with my hips alittle elevated and try to scoop the cup to catch some spermy running out and push it as far back as it would go, then wipe excess off with a wet towel or wet washcloth, no leakies after that. I'd leave them in for 12 hours max and take out on the toilet going slow with it and not turning or dumping it. I recommend them and digital opk's to everyone now!!! :)



yomo said:


> Thanks ladies, you are making me cry here! I really appreciate your good luck messages xxxxx

Oh gosh Yomo, we just love and adore you and your strength!!! :hugs: 



Helly said:


> Well no sign of AF...
> 
> Not feeling hopeful after the BFN last night, I reckon my body has a 28 day cycle regardless of when I ovulated, so Im expecting AF on Monday I reckon. Though its nice to make it past 14 dpo!

Dear Witch,

Please stay away from my friends Helly, Yomo and Titi. They are quite dear to us softcup girls. If you mess with either of them, I'm afraid Ness and myself are going to have to hunt your ass down and beat you!

Your truly,

Tryfor!

Hope she stays away Helly!!!



mandy121 said:


> tryforbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> Mandy, sounds like you are doing the smep?
> 
> I could never kepe up with that plan, I normally had 32 day cycles and O CD18....exhausting!
> 
> I think you are good to go! How do you like the SC's? I think they should be sold in stores right next to the hpt's! They are perfect! I justmailed the rest of mine out to a ttc friend on here to try!
> 
> A little leakage happens, as long as some sperm is being held at my cervix!
> 
> Good Luck with them!
> 
> 
> eah i was doing the smep , but it said wen u get pos do that day and next 2 days then miss day then try last time, so i got tonite then miss sat and do it sun and i find the softcups good , as no mess on bed lol. but bit did come out on last one wen i took it out,, but i left them in for while ,, xxClick to expand...

Just alittle mess is fine! I think you have it all down pat! You'll be ok!!! :) Glad to see you can keep up with SMEP!!!
Recommend the softcups to your other ttc friends, they are awesome!!! Everyone I know now thats not even on BNB I am catching myself recommending this to them!!! Good Luck!!! :flower:


Sometimes it may take me awhile to respond as now I am only a lurker in ttc but I have you girls in my thoughts every single day!


----------



## Titi

aww thank you so much tryfor-you are soooo sweet! : ) :Hugs:


----------



## IceFire

:hi: Softcups girlies! Hope you are all doing well! Congrats on the BFPs!! 

Helly, Titi, yomo: I am praying hard for all three of you this cycle and am showering you with baby :dust: !!!!

Julie it looks like things are progressing well for you so far!! So excited for you hon!! When do you see your OB? 

Ness I can't believe you are almost 10 weeks! It seems like yesterday I was lamenting AF with you. So happy for you too! 

Cat its good to see you still lurking around here--how are you feeling? 

I am doing fairly well. NTNP is not as fun this month, especially after seeing all the BFPs in here. Makes me second guess myself. I don't know...:wacko: I do miss you all though! It is so good to still see the softcups going strong!!

Love and :dust: to all!


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hey hun :hugs: im ok thankyou, counting down the day till my scan on wednesday so i can rest a little :) xXx

:dust:


----------



## Helly

Morning girls, still no AF but a BFN yesterday again. Im sure I will get AF tomorrow. Ah well.

Hope you are all feeling good today x


----------



## Titi

Helly-Wow hun.....IDK-Your chart still looks really good.....what kind of tests are using?

My chart on the other hand......wah wah wah...............BFNs and temp plunges here-: (
AF def. on her way today or tomorrow.

Icefire-it's good to hear from you hun! Don't second guess yourself. I think all these BFPs would be even more heartbreaking if you were giving it your all and still nothing-rather than taking it easy................TRUST ME. I pulled out all the stops this month........we only had morning sex for a change as I thought that would get best spermy results-we did it really "good" instead of just getting in quick BDs-I tried Baking soda finger, used my softcups, switched to preconceive +,spend $400 on a super advanced fertility monitor-,,,,,,,,,the list goes on and on-and as usual nothing made any difference. I am pretty sure I am going to be joining you now in NTNP-if not this upcoming cycle than cycle 20.........Although I don't think I can call it NTNP b/c in my heart I will never "not be trying"..........FX'd for you that this is just what you need to get your BFP soon!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

my heart breaks for you Titi you deserve this so much it's so unfair! 19 cycles is criminal :hugs: 
 
Allie so so good to see you I'm glad you're doing well and I agree don't second guess NTNP - you needed this break for your sanity :hugs: I know I can't believe 10 weeks already! Have my 12 week scan in 1 week and 4 days! yikes! 

Helly hang in there sweetie I pray that AF doesnt turn up for you xxxx


----------



## snl41296

I have been using them for a month so far not PG yet. But I think I maybe this month. Just waiting to see whats going on I am 12DPO and I got a - on my HPT this morning but all the OPK's are dark red.. its kind of confusing. Good luck! 
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/CD22.jpg


----------



## Nvr2Late

snl41296 said:


> I have been using them for a month so far not PG yet. But I think I maybe this month. Just waiting to see whats going on I am 12DPO and I got a - on my HPT this morning but all the OPK's are dark red.. its kind of confusing. Good luck!

wow, those look like a BFP to me! if the second line on your OPK is that dark, it could be a BFP... will you test again tomorrow???


----------



## IceFire

Thanks girls :hugs: I appreciate the affirmation and support. 

Titi, NTNP has been really good for me mentally if nothing else. Its just what I needed before going back to the OB/FS in September. Its giving me a chance to relax, lose a little weight, and try to regain my sanity.


----------



## Nvr2Late

Has anyone noti ced that if you leave the cup in for 12 hours, the smell when you take it out is very strong? Or is it just me?


----------



## mandy121

hi all. hope everyone ok,, well now im inthe 2ww,, my softcups were good though and think helped alot


----------



## nevertogether

mandy - why hasn't your chart confirmed O?


----------



## mandy121

nevertogether said:


> mandy - why hasn't your chart confirmed O?

i dont kno w, but i think i have o though ,, i put 2 pos okps in but if i take last one out it confirms ovulation ,, but ive left it in for now and put post in for help ,, do u think ive ovulated >? and how u getting on ,, not long now for u to see oh ,, xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi everyone 

How are you all doing? I took some time out been really hard for me this month. I must have had about 3 evap lines on 3 diff brands, either that or chemical but doubt that as the lines only showed up after the time limit. I OV day 18 last month which was quite late due to taken epo so stopped that and I OV yesterday (day 14) which Im chuffed about so will see how it goes. Im trying to keep myself busy. No matter what it was I so believed it was a positive so kind of been a really long couple of weeks. 

Hope everyone is good xxx

tryforbaby2 - Congrats hun so happy for you. Couldnt believe it when I seen your status and was so praying you wouldnt have to go further with RE!!!


----------



## Titi

Wantingagirl-so sorry-I can't imagine how hard that must have been. :hugs:


----------



## Nessicle

Shona so glad to see you back I was wondering where you'd got to but remember you saying you would take a bit of time out if you didnt get your bfp - I'm glad you've ov'd and are back on track for that bfp now sweetie xx


----------



## Nessicle

Nvr2Late said:


> Has anyone noti ced that if you leave the cup in for 12 hours, the smell when you take it out is very strong? Or is it just me?

Yep - it smells quite fishy I find but then I suppose it's been enclosed and stuck up there for 12 hours :haha:


----------



## babyloulou

Nessicle said:


> Nvr2Late said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone noti ced that if you leave the cup in for 12 hours, the smell when you take it out is very strong? Or is it just me?
> 
> Yep - it smells quite fishy I find but then I suppose it's been enclosed and stuck up there for 12 hours :haha:Click to expand...

Yes I used to hold my breath when taking it out!! :haha:


----------



## wantingagirl

Titi - Thanks hun yeah was rough but im ok now just the longest two weeks ever :hugs:

Ness thanks dear yeah really needed this time out this month seems to be so dragging. Cant believe you are 10 weeks already!!! Yeah so needed it, ive just been working and cleaning and reading a couple of the twilight books. Just focusing now on moving away in 9 weeks so just keeping busy. I tell you defo wont be testing until late no matter what happens and didnt follow SMEP only so many months I can deal with doing that :hugs: xxxx

my sis is also nearly 23 weeks now and really close to her its hard but it will be fine. Hard to get out of feeling like this once your in it but im ok when kept busy xxx


----------



## Nessicle

aww sweetie I can imagine you're feeling pretty emotionally low right now especially with your sister being pregnant - I can't imagine how tough that is! You're a strong lady though and you can do this and hang in there I have faith in you! :flower: Defo wait until AF is late to test it's hard work testing before. I do think you had a chemical though last cycle. They say you fall pretty quickly once you've had a chem so fx that is the case for you :hugs: 

I know the last few weeks have dragged though you know! In a way I think "wow 10 weeks already" but then I only had my scan at 8 weeks which was 2 weeks ago and it seems soooo long ago!


----------



## Nvr2Late

I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one.. thanks :)


----------



## wantingagirl

Yeah I am quite emotional hun but I will get there, I find if I keep myself busy im ok. FX it will happen soon for me but have moving to focus on too. Thanx for your kind thoughts haha I should believe in myself as much as you do and I would be fine :rofl:

I think they have dragged for me and then when I think wow yeah you are 10 weeks seems to have passed quick, its weird. You will be getting proper big soon hehe.....

Nvr2late - its so hard sometimes huh? I was so positive these last 7 months and not that long really but now my emotions are getting the better of me and dragging me down whether I like it or not. I guess thats why we are all here and our hubbys too he has been great and is always positive dont know how he does it. You get your AF and I always say there is always next month dont know how many more times I can say that lol....


----------



## Helly

No I agree, they smell horrendous!

Well still no AF but had a temp drop. But, I do always start AF around 11am on the Monday, or I have for the last few cycles at least. Definately dont feel PG though, feel really really bloated and a bit tired but Im sure I would have got a positive on one of the tests I did at the weekend if I was, clearly just body playing tricks on me :(


----------



## Nessicle

Shona my belly is already sticking out - getting hard to hide it from work colleagues lol! Only a week and a bit to go though before I can tell them all! 

Helly great news that AF hasn't turned up yet, have you poas today?x


----------



## Nvr2Late

wantingagirl said:


> Nvr2late - its so hard sometimes huh? I was so positive these last 7 months and not that long really but now my emotions are getting the better of me and dragging me down whether I like it or not. I guess thats why we are all here and our hubbys too he has been great and is always positive dont know how he does it. You get your AF and I always say there is always next month dont know how many more times I can say that lol....

It's hard, I know... it's been two years for me, and 8 months of that spent at the fertility clinic -- 5 failed IUIs, and one failed IVF, plus my specialist reminding me every time I saw her that my chances were very low, given my age (almost 41). But I know, beyond a doubt, that I will get pregnant and have a child. I just have to be patient. 

We'll all have ups and downs. I think the most important thing is keep in mind that while it's ok to momentarily give in to the negative thoughts, negative thoughts won't get you what you want. 

Got my fingers crossed for you, and wishing you all the very, very best!!!


----------



## Liz5178

Hello Ladies...so I just ordered these soft cups, I'm on cd 5 right now (ordered them 2 days ago) so I'm hoping they arrive before ovulation :) I just have a question - as I've read so many different things....is it better to put it in after you bd or would it be better to have my husband do his thing in the cup and then put it in? I've read so many different things, I would like to do it the first way so as to not completely take the romance out of it but I am afraid I'm gonna have a hard time getting it in a timely manner....obviously, I"ve never used these before so I'm sorry if I sound like a complete moron :)


----------



## babyloulou

Hi Liz- Me and the OH just BD as normal- then I lifted my hips and lay like that for 10 minutes or so to let the sperm do their thing on their own first. Then I inserted a sfotcup (kept them on the bedside table) before moving around or going to sleep xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Awww Ness I was like that trying to hide it with baggy clothes. I was no means big but felt like I had puppy fat it was a horrible stage for me and didnt even look like a noticeable round baby tummy till I was about 6 months. Its amazing how you adjust to complete strangers feeling your tummy lol but you can get quite annoyed. 

Nvr2Late Im so sorry you have had to go through that mine seems little in comparison. Its weird what life throws at you, yes your right you can have negative thoughts but on the whole we need to stay positive most of the time. I hope you get what you want to, funny how people think they can comment when they are not in the situation themselves, doesnt help you hearing that all the time but in a way determines you to prove them wrong. My mum got pregnant at 44 xxxx

Liz I put it in straight after and then evelated hips for 20 mins but you can do either that way or way babyloulou did it


----------



## Starmoon

Hi girls, how is everyone. Have not been on here much recently. Have tried to stay away to try and keep myself a bit calmer this month - and it has worked! I feel alot more relaxed about TTC this month although I am now 10dpo so the mania may start settling in again shortly!!

I ditched the Softcups this month, just to help with the "calming it down" approach, but will be back using them next month if I don't get my BFP this month.

I am going to try holding off for a couple of days to test (I say try.......) so I will see how I get on. I have been pretty much symptom free this month, apart from a bout of thrush which I have NEVER had before. Because of my inexperience with Thrush, I Googled to see what sort of treatments I could use and it was both good and bad that I did! Good because I found out that I have to be careful what I take if there is a possibility of being pregnant (I should be more careful with what I take, it didn't even occur to me!) but Bad because the search came up with thrush as being a possibly sign of pregnancy.

Upon researching this further, it seems that a lot of women get thrush before they get their BFP. Hopefully this is a good sign for me but as I say, I am trying the relaxed approach this month!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies - well I am back from a short vacation...was great to be away...My softcups have not gotten in yet...I am worried I wont have them in time for Ov. I think I am due between wednesday to friday. I am on my third cycle of clomid and oved cd 18 first month and cd 16 next month so I hope I will ov around cd 18 to give me time to get my softcups.


----------



## Razcox

Well AF is here so we will be TTC next cycle no holds barred! I know its prob for the best i have one AF after the MMC but it would have been nice to get that :bfp: right away. Oh well heres to a march baby


----------



## Titi

sorry Raz. Super high hopes for this cycle for you! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

sorry raz....I hope next month works out for you!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Hi there I am new to using Softcups....I used one this morning after :sex:. Ok this may be tmi but I made myself climax after putting in the Softcup as I have heard the cervix sucks up the semen. I then lay with hips propped up for 2 hours whilst reading my book. I then wore it for the maximum 12 hours. I just took it out and I am a bit puzzled and disappointed as to how it looked. I mean I was expecting lots of semen in it but there was just a bit of what looked like it but nothing major. I was very disappointed. :-( I would have thought that when you take them out that it is absolutely covered in the semen. Can some body please tell me what is normal? What should the Softcup look like after 12 hours? Sorry if this is a big of a gross conversation but I am wondering whether to use them again if they don't trap it. :-(


----------



## ttcbaby117

missy - sorry hun, wish I could help but I havent used them yet...and dont worry about the TMI...that is why we are here.....I have heard women say both....some say they have stuff left and others say there isnt anything...did you feel anything leaking out while it was in?

I am here just to let you guys know, I FINALLY got my softcups so I will be trying it out tonight.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

ttcbaby117 said:


> missy - sorry hun, wish I could help but I havent used them yet...and dont worry about the TMI...that is why we are here.....I have heard women say both....some say they have stuff left and others say there isnt anything...did you feel anything leaking out while it was in?
> 
> I am here just to let you guys know, I FINALLY got my softcups so I will be trying it out tonight.

No nothing leaked out at all. It was great wearing it as I felt nothing all day. I was moving around as normal and when I went to pull it out I had to really push my fingers underneath it and it was kinda moulded around my cervix so tightly and snuggly and it actually felt like a sucking feeling as I moved it up and the air went in to release it so I know for a fact it was really really properly inside. Infact I might use the Softcup when I next get af as it really did do the trick. As I say it was just that there wasn't much semen as I expected on pulling it out. Maybe my cervix sucked it all up lol!!! :thumbup:

I would like to know what other ladies ones look like and I am sorry about this subject haha


----------



## ttcbaby117

Um that is what I was gonna say...maybe your cervix sucked it up. 

Well I can only help you tomorrow after I have used it and pulled it out...haha


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yes can you let me know how it looks. Ohhh I can't believe I am asking you this. But who else could I ever ask this too!! haha


----------



## ttcbaby117

hahahaha will do, I will take ample notes of its volume and texture....LOL....you are right, who else can you ask! Dont worry I dont mind.


----------



## babyloulou

Don't worry MissyMooMoo- mine looked different all the time! The longer I'd left it in the less stuff was left on it! Don't worry it's doing it's job! X


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Phew:dance::dance: :thumbup: Thats such good news! I was thinking I had a problem lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Baby lou - Did you ever worry though that when you push it in that some of the semen may be seperated or you might not get all of it in the softcup or that the semen that is not covered by the softcup will try to swim up and then be unable to get past the softcup. I worry this. Am I being silly lol?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Loulou - Ok I know you said you have a tipped uterus....so give me some tips on getting this thing in again? I am worried I wont get it in properly..do you think I should try to get one in now before we bd?


----------



## babyloulou

Missymoomoo- yes I always worried about that. After BDing I lay with my hips elevated for 10 mins first to get all the sperm into my cervix- then without moving I inserted the softcup 10 mins later xx

ttcbaby- it didn't cause any problems getting it in at all. I sometimes felt mild cramps while wearing one (which i have only heard people with a tilted uterus say) but nothing to worry about xxx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Ok next time we :sex: I am going to do same as you then 10 mins with hips elevated and then push the Softcup in. I worry also that the cushions are not propping me up enough. I keep on shuving cushions under my bum to get me up lol. Then the cushions kinda flop so I try to push more under. How elevated do you need to be? lol 
Oh and did you get your BFP using softcups and if so how many cycles did you use them for and did you use them with preseed also? Sorry about questions. lol


----------



## ttcbaby117

ok thanks loulou, DH just got home so I am giving him a minute before I jump him....LOL


----------



## babyloulou

Ha ha- go TTC!!! Poor OH won't know what's hit him. Xx

missmoomoo- I think your hips only have to be slightly tilted- I used to put two pillows under my bum and just lie there. Yes I was using softcups when I got my bfp. It was my 4th clomid cycle- 3rd using a softcup! Before the bfp month I had been using Conceive Plus instead- I swapped to Preseed and got my bfp. I also drank pink grapefruit juice in the morning and decaff green tea in the afternoons and took robuttsin cough medicine (all these things are supposed to make it a good enviroment in there! The only extra thing I did the last month was swap my normal fishoils for 'Mumomega' supplements from Boots- I'd read about it on another forum apparently being better for TTC. I was taking pure Royal Jelly, Pregnacare and extra Folic acid xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Oh babylou you must be on cloud nine! You must have been crying when you got your bfp with happyness. I cant imagine that moment. lol x Thanks for all your replies. This is really helping me. xx


----------



## babyloulou

To be honest i just didn't believe it! I thought it was a mistake! Never seen a line before in nearly 6 years of TTC! I still don't believe it'll happen now! I don't believe nothing will go wrong! 

Good luck for this cycle xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Missy I was the same sometimes not much spemies and other times more. But I think the thing we need to remember is what is left over semen and not really sperm so sure most of them got up :happydance:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Babylou - awww ty I have been predicted June or July so fx xxx
Wanting - I know isn't it weird hmmmm. Why do we worry about absolutely everything...I know I do lol


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Babylou - I am getting the Pink Grapefruit and the Decaf Green Tea in my diet also now hehe


----------



## babyloulou

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## wantingagirl

MissyMooMoo said:


> Babylou - awww ty I have been predicted June or July so fx xxx
> Wanting - I know isn't it weird hmmmm. Why do we worry about absolutely everything...I know I do lol

Yeah I know me too. I can be totally erratic sometimes and hubby has to tell me to wind my neck in :rofl:


----------



## ttcbaby117

ok ladies - well I used the softcup last night and I to be honest it kept slipping out of place. I did have some leakage but not much...then I took it out about 4 hours later and nothing was in there. I kept thinking I put it in and it pushed the spermies away from my cervix, I am so disappointed. I am not sure any got into my cervix. Anyone have any tips on this?

we dtd I put my legs up and slid the soft cup in and laid there for about 15 mintues. When I got up to clean up I had some leakage. Well we had to go to his cousins last night for her birthday and I could feel leakage and the damn softcup kept sliding out. I really dont think I did it right. UGH, I just hope I havent Oved yet so I can try again tonight. Is it possible to push the sperm out of the way of the cervix with the softcup?

Missy - I didnt have anything in my cup but I did have leakage so I dont know what happened.


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh and remember I have a tilted uterus so I dont know if that makes a difference.


----------



## babyloulou

Ttc- did you push it up far enough? It hooks over the cervix and shouldn't move about at all! You have to really push it up there!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

ttcbaby - Did you push it in and downwards kinda? You have to push it in but downwards and then it kinda moulds inself around the cervix because it cannot go anywhere else but what you do need to make sure of is that the pink plastic ring is undernearth your pubic bone and this is how it stays in place. If it is not underneath your pubic bone it will slip out. So push it in, and downwards and then tilt in kinda upwards once it has gone to a point it can no longer go because pushing it upwards makes it go just behind your pubic bone and stay in place. 

I know mine was close to my cervix because I experimented before I started to bd. I wanted to be prepared so I pushed one up and then just to make sure I had it in right I pushed 2 fingers up and to my amazement I could feel the whole of the cup totally surrounding my cervix. And it was a very tight fit at that! They are a very clever design once inserted correctly x

I hope you get it right tonight. x


----------



## Liz5178

I am so intimidated by these things - I haven't even gotten mine yet (waiting for them to come) but just reading all of this and seeing how a lot of people are confused with how to insert them - I'm afraid!! I try to check my cervical position and I am not even sure I"m even anywhere near my cervix...when I insert the soft cup, if I'm laying down flat on my backwhen I put it in so I put it in facing upwards or downwards?


----------



## babyloulou

With the open part facing upwards Liz. - you squeeze the rim and push it down and back as far as you can- then let it go! A couple of practices and you'll be fine xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks ladies - Ok I am going to practice first before DH gets home. UGH, I am really upset at myself...do you think the spermies were blocked from the cervix because I didnt have it in right? I thought I did push it back far enough but it kept coming forward....

LouLou - did you have any trouble with it moving around because of the tilted uterus? Also, is it possible to push the spermies out of the way with the cup?


----------



## babyloulou

Everyone else said that they wouldn't block sperm ttcbacy- I was still worried about it though- which is why I stayed natural for 10 mins after BD with my hips elevated! I wanted to give the sperm chance to get into the cervix themselves- then once they were in there I trapped them with the softcup!! Remember when the sperm enter the cervix they leave a lot of useless semen behind - the good stuff has swum off already! 

No I never felt it moving- unless I hadn't quite pushed it in far enough! Make sure the open bit is facing up- pinch the rim between your fingers and push it in and down as far as you can- it will then move up around the cervix when you let go xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

ok in and down...got it! I am going to try that...I didnt wait the 10 minutes because I usually have spillage right after dh pulls out, as my cm is really runny right now becaues of the robitussin...so i didnt want to wait those 10 mintues and risk losing any of the precious stuff!!!! hahahaha...this is horrible that we women have to even have these conversations....isnt it!


----------



## babyloulou

BD with the pillow under your bum- that's what I did sometimes! Puts you in the perfect position! Then you can just stay there! :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh that is even a better idea...I will do that tonight.


----------



## babyloulou

Good luck xx :happydance:


----------



## Liz5178

Okay, I'm gonna give this a whirl - hopefully these things are in my mailbox when I get home :) thank you!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

g/l liz, let us know how you get on...I will do the same.


----------



## Liz5178

okay so just finished the bd and i managed to get one of these things in there but I"m just not sure it's in correct....how do you know if you did it right?????


----------



## TntArs06

Liz5178 said:


> okay so just finished the bd and i managed to get one of these things in there but I"m just not sure it's in correct....how do you know if you did it right?????

I push it in until I can feel it touch my cervix. Like it kinda hurts (me) and then I can no longer feel it. Its like it sucks itself back in there. But you put it in downward kinda diagonally! I usually can't feel it at all once its finally in place:happydance:


----------



## Liz5178

thanks, I pushed it far in there but I could still kinda feel it a little bit....I don't know, I'm afraid that is I'm doing it wrong that I"m actually hurting my chances instead of helping them :(


----------



## TntArs06

Liz5178 said:


> thanks, I pushed it far in there but I could still kinda feel it a little bit....I don't know, I'm afraid that is I'm doing it wrong that I"m actually hurting my chances instead of helping them :(

I still feel it too!! Like the inside organs can feel it or something. LOL


----------



## wantingagirl

Liz I also feel it too, you need to feel it to beable to get it out, thats tougher than getting it in :blush: hehe....

As long as you are pushing downwards when its going into place and should fit around your cervix and when its in you shouldnt feel it like you would feel a tampon.


----------



## babyloulou

Liz- if you have a practice and stick your fingers up there once its in (sorry-tmi!!) then you should be able to feel your cervix through the plastic and be able to tell it is covering your cervix!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

babyloulou said:


> Ha ha- go TTC!!! Poor OH won't know what's hit him. Xx
> 
> missmoomoo- I think your hips only have to be slightly tilted- I used to put two pillows under my bum and just lie there. Yes I was using softcups when I got my bfp. It was my 4th clomid cycle- 3rd using a softcup! Before the bfp month I had been using Conceive Plus instead- I swapped to Preseed and got my bfp. I also drank pink grapefruit juice in the morning and decaff green tea in the afternoons and took robuttsin cough medicine (all these things are supposed to make it a good enviroment in there! The only extra thing I did the last month was swap my normal fishoils for 'Mumomega' supplements from Boots- I'd read about it on another forum apparently being better for TTC. I was taking pure Royal Jelly, Pregnacare and extra Folic acid xx

I have some Omega Oils 3, 6 and 9 from boots. Are these any good? Or is the Mumomega better? If so I will go and get some x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

babyloulou said:


> Ha ha- go TTC!!! Poor OH won't know what's hit him. Xx
> 
> missmoomoo- I think your hips only have to be slightly tilted- I used to put two pillows under my bum and just lie there. Yes I was using softcups when I got my bfp. It was my 4th clomid cycle- 3rd using a softcup! Before the bfp month I had been using Conceive Plus instead- I swapped to Preseed and got my bfp. I also drank pink grapefruit juice in the morning and decaff green tea in the afternoons and took robuttsin cough medicine (all these things are supposed to make it a good enviroment in there! The only extra thing I did the last month was swap my normal fishoils for 'Mumomega' supplements from Boots- I'd read about it on another forum apparently being better for TTC. I was taking pure Royal Jelly, Pregnacare and extra Folic acid xx

I have some Omega Oils 3, 6 and 9 from boots. Are these any good? Or is the Mumomega better? If so I will go and get some x

I am already taking the following:

Folic Acid
Vitamin E
Zinc
And boots effervescent orange flavoured multi vits
and now the Omega Oils 3, 6 and 9 that I bought today. I forgot the name of the ones that you mentioned :dohh:. Then I just checked and thought damn. I am wondering if I start to take these maybe I would be overdosing lol.

I also take Robittusin 10 days before ov

Hey and I started one the Pink Grapefruit today and just about to have a Decaf Green Tea lol!!!

Anyway can you let me know if you think I should take the Mumomega. xx:flower:


----------



## HappiestMom

Hi everyone
Well I bought a pack of the Instead Softcups and realized I can just boil/wash them and re-use them. So there is no need for me to have a whole pack of 14. If you are just hearing about the product and want to do a test trial I would love to help you out. I will send the first 6 girls that private message me 2 softcups each. They are still in the purple packaging, haven't been opened. Just trying to be generous and spread the babydust!! I will be online for a while so just PM me on here and they can be yours, free!! First 6 girls!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies - 

well my dh hurt his back yesterday. He has a pinched nerve in his lower back and is on muscle relaxers and pain meds so I think I might be out this month..which sucks b/c this si my last month before surgery. I am so depressed right now. I have done everything right this month and now I cant even get a damn deposit from him. I havent asked if he could do it, but I cant imagine he could on muscle relaxers....Grrrrrrrr, I am so annoyed! I think I am oving today...which really really really sucks!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Shit I just had spotting again. I had it a bit the other day. I am on cd15 and use CBFM and OPK and not a high or a positive on either. I am very confused. It is not enough to go on my knickers but when I wiped it was like a pink blood. On cd12 it was a browny jelly like colour. I just googled and apparently you can spot before ovulation but this has never happened to me before. Does anybody know what it could be cos worried now again :-( . We haven't had :sex: for 3 days so can't be that.

I noticed that my Ticker says I am in my fertile period!! I am not putting my fingers up there again to check on my cervical mucus because I promised myself to stop doing that because I get obsessed with it and I worry I am spoiling my chances and disturbing the spermies. hmmmmm I am cramping on the left hand side ...a dull cramp and I know it is my left hand side fallopian tube this month so this all tallies ok. .....but what is it with the spotting. I never get this...hmmmmm. :help:


----------



## MissyMooMoo

ttcbaby117 said:


> Hi Ladies -
> 
> well my dh hurt his back yesterday. He has a pinched nerve in his lower back and is on muscle relaxers and pain meds so I think I might be out this month..which sucks b/c this si my last month before surgery. I am so depressed right now. I have done everything right this month and now I cant even get a damn deposit from him. I havent asked if he could do it, but I cant imagine he could on muscle relaxers....Grrrrrrrr, I am so annoyed! I think I am oving today...which really really really sucks!

Suggest he releaves directly in softcup....bit direct but there you go. He doesn't have to move much and you can whip it up after. That way you get the whole of his deposite. Job done! ??? What you think?? hehe


----------



## Nvr2Late

MrsJerome said:


> Hi everyone
> Well I bought a pack of the Instead Softcups and realized I can just boil/wash them and re-use them. So there is no need for me to have a whole pack of 14. If you are just hearing about the product and want to do a test trial I would love to help you out. I will send the first 6 girls that private message me 2 softcups each. They are still in the purple packaging, haven't been opened. Just trying to be generous and spread the babydust!! I will be online for a while so just PM me on here and they can be yours, free!! First 6 girls!!

Mrs Jerome, you're so kind! But just wondering... the plastic is thin on the cups. Won't washing/ sterilizing them potentially cause small holes? Don't want the spermies to escape :)


----------



## Mommy2Kian

helly how are u hun any news? xXx :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi ladies, maybe you can help me I think I might of missed my timing because of the dh hurting his back and unable to dtd.

Got to dtd yesterday(saturday, same day as O)...and about an hour after had horrible cramps, I thought it was the softcup so I managed the pain for about 4 hours and then took the damn thing out....only to realize the pain was not going away but getting much much worse. so bad I jumped to my tub and took a hot bathe and some advil. Well I think that was me Oving...So now my question is to you ladies...we bd'ed 3(wednesday) days ago and yesterday. I just dont know if this last bding session was too late, which means the one 3(Wednesday) days ago was to early...so I might be out this month.....and we didnt do it for 2 days before that. UGH, I am really stressed we didnt time it right now. Do you think the pain was actual Oving or do you think the pain was after the Oving, which means I oved before I started having pain?? Sorry for all the questions but I am completely stressed! Good news is I got the softcup in.


----------



## babyloulou

Hi ttcbaby- I commented about this on the Clomid Club but incase you miss the post ( in the many pages) I'll copy and paste what I put below too...

Don't worry about the exact days you BD'd too much Ttcbaby it sometimes doesn't matter. Every cycle I planned BD religiously around ov time- making sure we did it every day on those important days! But this last cycle I didn't realise when I'd ovulated- (since my bfp I know it was CD16)- we had only BD'd on cd14 and cd17 and that was it around that ov! So only once two days and a half days before and once the day after ov! And to top it all OH has sperm issues! Goes to show you never can tell! Xxx


----------



## nevertogether

great story babyloulou :hugs: here's to a H&H 9 months for you!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Babylou - Very positive. Thanks for sharing. We had a bd session this morning, mmm the best and now I have my Softcup in and we are going to Bluewater in a sec....hes upstairs playing his music full blast.....sounds like a teenager again hehe. I am feeling better today and positive again. Right hes coming down....we're off out for the day. Love you all! xx Sees ya later Aligators!!! xx


----------



## Helly

Sorry all - I got AF, going to go to NTNP for a while, but promise to keep stalking! xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

loulou - thanks, that actually does make me feel better...I am just like you trying to plan the bding to the second....drives dh mad....well if it worked for you then it might work for me. Thx xoxo.

missy - have fun!


----------



## yomo

Helly said:


> Sorry all - I got AF, going to go to NTNP for a while, but promise to keep stalking! xxx

Keep your chin up babes, keep in touch xx:hugs:


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Im sorry helly :hugs: i got my bfp when we wernt to fussed about trying, i was more relaxed to. hope u and yomo get bfp soon :hugs: :dust:


----------



## yomo

Mommy2Kian said:


> Im sorry helly :hugs: i got my bfp when we wernt to fussed about trying, i was more relaxed to. hope u and yomo get bfp soon :hugs: :dust:

Dont you worry M2K we shall be right behind you wont we Helly! 

Hope you are ok M2K the weeks have flown! Love the scan picture, are you going to find out if it's a boy or a girl? xx


----------



## MissyMooMoo

ttcbaby - Thanks, just wondered how long your cycles normally are, I am on cd18 and you are on cd19, mine last 34 days. What about you? x


----------



## ttcbaby117

well since on clomid I have been Oving later than normal...so i have gone from having a 28-30 day cycle to a 32-34 day cycle. I guess we are cycle buddies....have you Oved yet? Are you temping? i wuold love to stalk your chart if you are!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I haven't yet ov'd according to my CBFM and OPK. I don't temp. I just rely on these things lol. We are definately cycle buddies lol x I use Preseed, softcups and robittusin plus a lot of vitamins and pumpkin seeds, pink grapefruit juice and green tea and lots of good healthy foods and some exercise, lots of sleep hehe xxx

I am expecting ov in next 3 - 5 days x


----------



## ttcbaby117

wow missy...sounds like we have the same weapons in our arsenal...I used robitussin, green tea, grapefruit juice until Ov....We bd'ed twice with softcups and preseed....I hope that will be enough as dh had hurt his back so we didnt get to much bding in around my fertile time. Oh and of course my vitamins and clomid....um what does the pumpkin seeds do....I will be starting on some brazil nuts today if I can find any to buy...they are supposed to help with implantation.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Pineapple juice helps with implantation too. I have read. Pumpkin seeds are just really good for fertility and also labido. x


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh ok...oh I forgot I have also been taking maca.....well I think I will have to go and find some pineapple juice also!!!


----------



## nevertogether

i'm going to be drinking all sorts of juices next cycle. haha.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Never - Bad girl haha:haha::haha:


----------



## nevertogether

:rofl: your mind is in the gutter missy!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

hehe I know


----------



## ttcbaby117

naughty naughty girl! LOL


----------



## wantingagirl

nevertogether said:


> :rofl: your mind is in the gutter missy!

haha thats bad thats the first thing that came to my mind too!!!! :rofl:


----------



## nevertogether

:rofl: you ladies crack me up!


----------



## wantingagirl

nevertogether said:


> :rofl: you ladies crack me up!

:haha: gotta have our fun somewhere dont we hehe....


----------



## nevertogether

VERY true girl!!


----------



## wantingagirl

teehee..... yay 3 weeks tomorrow til your hubby comes home? How long is he home for?


----------



## nevertogether

heck yeah! well, he gets in germany the 3rd. i'm hoping to see him saturday for a little bit! then 23june - 30june i've taken leave to see him all week! that will be all i see him though as they ship off to kosovo 31 june until april of next year


----------



## ttcbaby117

omg never..I dont know how you deal with it...wow...my bf's husband is a marine and I remember when they got married they didnt even have a honeymoon...they got married and he left for a 1 year in bahrain...they saw each other for 2 weeks after that and then he was sent to iraq...but if this makes you feel good...she got pg on their wedding night...hahaha.....


----------



## nevertogether

:yipee: that makes me feel very good ttcbaby! haha. VERY! DH and i were in training when we married. so he shipped sept 08 and i shipped oct 08. we saw each other 17 dec got married 28 dec and both went back to training 1 jan. didn't see him again until like the end of march i think. i hated it in training, but ya know, i would rather be in training right now because i saw him way more often! and i was in america, haha.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I went to the toilet today and there was something clinging to the edge of it. I know this will sound really groooos but it was like Mucus with some blood in it. Ok.....this is gross too but I had to analyse it so I took it from the edge and it was cold so I figured it must have come out of me at some point. I swear it was like that slime that you get in those pots that you play with when a kid. A bit like snot but very much cumpier and denser. It was slightly clear but with flex of blood in it. It freaked me out. It must have been clinging to the edge for a few days as it was kinda inside the bowl so I was lucky to even see it. The only reason I did was because I was wiping the toilet and cleaning it. So this is very spooky. I have an idea what it is but I don't want to get over excited. It goes with the spotting I've had which has now stopped. I've been a bitch lately and have dull cramps and crying a lot. I have no idea what's going on. Is my body playing tricks with me because if so that's not fair. My bb's are still very heavy and when I wake up they cause so much pain. The right one was the start of it all which great heavy and like a cocunut and hurt like mad!, then the left one started flaring up. They both feel hot and tingle. I have a strange craping feeling just inside my belly button. All these things are what is very different about me. Oh and spots now...which I never get until AF. Craps in my legs too.


----------



## ttcbaby117

missy where are you in your cycle? You siggy says you are waiting to ovulate.....If you are waiting to ovulate then this is strong sign that you will ovulate in the next couple of days...if you are in the tww then I would say that is a very good sign of pregnancy. The blood could be implantation spotting and you should take a test in a couple of days.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I suspenced early ov this cycle before I even started to use my CBFM. I had a weird 1 day AF last cycle that was a gush and then went. I had spotting on cd16 and it went and I think this glob was from then. Either this or ov is extremely late as last month I got highs by cd17 on CBFM and then LH surge on OPK cd 19. It is cd19 today and I have low on CBFM and the blue lines on OPK are just getting a little stronger as the days go on. But its all the other things that I am feeling that are making me think.


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah I dont know much about the CBFM because I dont use it. I do try to use cm to track ov. Just to be on the safe side, I would make sure to get some bding in.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

And I've read that OPKs go stronger if you are preg and the CBFM stays low. I have heard that the OPK wont get darker that control line until I get + on hpt. Not testing though until I definately know that ov is not going to happen. I don't want to be sad lol.


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Yeah we are tomorrow morning. Too tired tonight and oh been driving for 9 hours with his job as he had to go to Preston and back in a day. Very long journey. Feel so irritable tonight. Really not in mood for anything. Just feel weird


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah I can understand that. No need for false hope, but hmmm. Did you test last month? Sounds like you didnt have a proper period. That makes me think you might already be pregnant, is it possible?


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I tested yes....2 times....I tested around cd4 of this cycle. Do you think it may not have picked it up?


----------



## yomo

Hi Missymoomoo, 

I had exactly the same it was a long thick clear clot with a ball of blood on the end, this was on my second day of AF this cycle, I was really worried about this.

Has anyone had the same at that point of the cycle?

x


----------



## wantingagirl

I havent had anything like that, with my first no implantation bleed at all that I can see but I remember my sis saying that she was already 8 weeks when she found out last time as had really short period the month before and just thought it was a period, something to think about


----------



## wantingagirl

From what I recall mines is just normal small clots mixed in with mucus but last month was a horrendous AF for me I got either evaps or 3 bfps on 3 diferent tests and my AF was extra heavy with bigger clots and some seem to think I had a chemical but I dont know and I did OV day 14 this month rather than day 18 last month so really dont know.


----------



## yomo

wantingagirl said:


> I havent had anything like that, with my first no implantation bleed at all that I can see but I remember my sis saying that she was already 8 weeks when she found out last time as had really short period the month before and just thought it was a period, something to think about

Well that's something to think about, I shall test when I get home just to make sure lol. My period was really really light and what did cone out other than that clear clot where normal clots??? Sorry tmi lol.

Thanks for the reply, I hope you are well and that this month is your month xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Well that's something to think about, I shall test when I get home just to make sure lol. My period was really really light and what did cone out other than that clear clot where normal clots??? Sorry tmi lol.

Thanks for the reply, I hope you are well and that this month is your month xxx[/QUOTE]

hun Im really keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you..... you have been waiting such a long time for this and really hope this is it for us and of course everyone else. Let me know what the result is.

haha..... no tmi here love this is any and every conversation :haha: some of the things I have spoken about :blush:

Im having cramping on and off but was saying to honeybee I always get this a week before AF it sucks as I can never tell


----------



## ttcbaby117

missy - sounds like you are oving.

wanting - yeah you mustve had a chemical b/c i dont think you can have 3 evap lines on 3 different brands....

my period was much lighter last month but I figured it was from the clomid.


----------



## wantingagirl

Ah I thought that hun, Nessicle said that to me aswell and didnt really think it was that until she mentioned it never really crossed my mind. AF was so sore and heavy it must have been. Ah well at least I got pregnant if anything. Are you on clomid this month too?


----------



## ttcbaby117

yep this is my last month (3rd) on clomid then I will be having a lap done to look for endo and a possible fibroid removal...


----------



## TntArs06

ttcbaby117 said:


> yep this is my last month (3rd) on clomid then I will be having a lap done to look for endo and a possible fibroid removal...

I hope things work out for you. I have an appt scheduled with my ob on the 16th and if im not preg then I will have a lap to remove adhesions and scar tissue. Best of luck...i know how hard it can be.


----------



## ttcbaby117

tnt you have done the lap before right? Was it a big deal?


----------



## wantingagirl

I had the lap and dye done. I will be honest it is fine but due to the carbon dioxide that they put in you to move everything away to see your tubes and uterus when it comes out your system that is pretty sore but the small stitch at your belly is not. It hurts mostly at your chest and arms and I had to lay down the whole night and then the next day it eased off a bit. 

It sounds a lot worse than what it is I just wanted to be honest rather than say its great


----------



## ttcbaby117

wanting - thanks for telling me about it. how long ago did you have it done? Did they find anything?


----------



## wantingagirl

I had it done in April 08 started trying in Dec 07 and conceived Nov 08 so took just under a year to conceive. They didnt find anything except for scarring but was on the outside of my tubes due to appendicitus when I was youger and made them in a squiggly shape rather than straight but due to being on the outside it wasnt an issue as dye went through them no problem. 
When are you scheduled to have a lap? Some people say when you get this done it sometimes help to kind of flush out your system even if no blockages


----------



## ttcbaby117

well I had a hsg which I think is the dye test about 5 months ago and nothing...The dye went straight through with no problem. The dr said well at least you dont have endo..but then I spoke to another dr and he said there is no way to tell if you have endo from a hsg..so who knows. I am meeting with my dr on June 21st and see what she says...this is a new dr...not the other rubbbish ones I have been going to.


----------



## wantingagirl

ttcbaby117 said:


> well I had a hsg which I think is the dye test about 5 months ago and nothing...The dye went straight through with no problem. The dr said well at least you dont have endo..but then I spoke to another dr and he said there is no way to tell if you have endo from a hsg..so who knows. I am meeting with my dr on June 21st and see what she says...this is a new dr...not the other rubbbish ones I have been going to.

Ah I see, cool at least some progress is happening now. Is the hsg with the catheter? I had a lap and dye where they did the dye test plus checked for scarring on all the vital places with the tube going through belly button and small incision under bellybutton for another tube to go through


----------



## ttcbaby117

well the hsg is when they shot dye through the cervix and take xrays of the uterus and tubes to make sure they are clear. You dont need a catheter and it is done rather quickly.....


----------



## TntArs06

Hi TTC--> I had my lap done last year around this month. They looked inside me and found soo much scar tissue and adhesions that they didn't do anything bout it. I made the mistake of taking lupron injections to "help" get rid of everything and that didn't really work. I just didn't have an AF for 9 months so the Endo couldn't grow. Learned later that the injections made me gain weight and can cause fertility issues later in life...so my advice DONT get the shot. The surgery wasn't too bad but they just moved stuff around and did a biopsy. I was in ALOT of pain (but im a woose) LOL took me about a week to fully move around and i was able to work out fully in about a month. But im not a fan of pain (endo is constant pain for me). On the other hand, I have heard that once you get a lap and they "clean" you out you can get BFP in at least two cycles...sooo maybe it will all work out....


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks TNT, I hope so....thanks for the tip on the lupron...i will make sure to say NO if they offer it to me. I have never really had pain before but since I have been on clomid I have had pain...esp during af and during bowel movements...it is horrible. Other than that no pain. Just the normal clomid cramping here and there. I had a hysterscopy done a couple of years ago...for a fibroid which has since grown back....and I was a baby about it...hahaha...i didnt recover from the anesthesia for about a week...I just felt so out of it.


----------



## TntArs06

ttcbaby117 said:


> thanks TNT, I hope so....thanks for the tip on the lupron...i will make sure to say NO if they offer it to me. I have never really had pain before but since I have been on clomid I have had pain...esp during af and during bowel movements...it is horrible. Other than that no pain. Just the normal clomid cramping here and there. I had a hysterscopy done a couple of years ago...for a fibroid which has since grown back....and I was a baby about it...hahaha...i didnt recover from the anesthesia for about a week...I just felt so out of it.

We are sooo the same on recovering. LOL I noticed with the clomid I have had waaay more pain as well. I wonder why? The pain during AF and BMs is normal...but it doesn't help the situation I guess. I went to this herb place in my town and they had these drops that get rid of fibroids and scar tissue and adhesions. She said that the drs wanted to do a hysterecomy and she didn't because these drops worked. It was an all natural type place. Im thinking if i have my surgery again this month I will use those drops after wards....willing to try anything ya know....best of luck hun! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah defo...if I need to do my surgery I might have you send me some of those drops...hahahaha......so having pain during a bm during af is normal and not endo????


----------



## TntArs06

ttcbaby117 said:


> yeah defo...if I need to do my surgery I might have you send me some of those drops...hahahaha......so having pain during a bm during af is normal and not endo????

Thats normal for endo... most "normal" bms shouldn't be painful but with endo it is painful...i come to realize. Not to mention that the pain during AF is super bad....Mine has gotten to the point where im always in pain. I ended up geting attached to my pain pills (codene) so i stopped taking all of them and it seems worse...but i didn't want to get addicted ya know. I really hope for the best for you....I know how endo is and it almost runs my life. Do you have pain during BDing? For me, its extremely painful....thats another sign too


----------



## ttcbaby117

no pain during bding...but my painful bowel movement have only been since I started on clomid and it only happens during af....otherwise my bms are fine. Af is defo worse cramping though on clomid also. I dont even know if I have endo but I really would like to find out and get it taken care of.


----------



## TntArs06

ttcbaby117 said:


> no pain during bding...but my painful bowel movement have only been since I started on clomid and it only happens during af....otherwise my bms are fine. Af is defo worse cramping though on clomid also. I dont even know if I have endo but I really would like to find out and get it taken care of.

Ya a lap is the ONLY way to know if you have endo or not. I would want to know to for sure... I was told all kinds of things before i got diagnosed and not knowing is the worst feeling. I hope you dont have it but answers sure would help.


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh yes they would...hopefully if it is endo they can get it out and I will get that damn elusive BFP.


----------



## TntArs06

Ya my thoughts exactly! When do you go again to see them about it?


----------



## ttcbaby117

june 21st....and this is just to schedule the lap but because I have to travel to see the dr she said if she thinks the lap is necessary she will do it on June 22nd...though she has already told me she thinks it is necessary.


----------



## TntArs06

thats really good! So you have a few weeks to go. So glad you will get some answers and then start your recovery right away. Your in my thoughts hun


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks tnt...have you gotten anything back from cheri yet...I havent...but vick got a you need to pay email...hahahahaha


----------



## TntArs06

ttcbaby117 said:


> thanks tnt...have you gotten anything back from cheri yet...I havent...but vick got a you need to pay email...hahahahaha

No I haven't gotten anything back yet. Maybe thats a good thing. All i said was like two sentences. =)


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah me too....oh well I have heard it can take up to a week to get a response...geez I will be due to test by then...hahahaha


----------



## TntArs06

Really? Dang I guess i am in the same boat as you! Well now I can just stop expecting it now... LOL


----------



## wantingagirl

Ah Nevertogether Im really sorry hun, will it calm down after April then? Will you be OV within the time hes home?
Do you have alot of friends in Germany?

Ah I had my lap and dye done at the same time and they put me to sleep. 
I also got a jenny renner reading done as per my sig and she took 2 days to reply.


----------



## nevertogether

wantingagirl said:


> Ah Nevertogether Im really sorry hun, will it calm down after April then? Will you be OV within the time hes home?
> Do you have alot of friends in Germany?
> 
> Ah I had my lap and dye done at the same time and they put me to sleep.
> I also got a jenny renner reading done as per my sig and she took 2 days to reply.

hey hun! i hope so! the army is so unpredictable that all we can do is hope :) yes, the time i see him this month is my fertile window :) i have my unit here, but other than that no. i miss home like crazy!


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Never - All your pics are so good. Who is the photographer? lol


----------



## nevertogether

LOL missy, thank you!! they all have different photographers actually. MOST of them are drunk people surprisingly. the one that i have up now is from a christmas party thrown at a bar that had open bar. if that tells you anything.. :blush:


----------



## wantingagirl

Never - Ah crap hun, so sorry its like that. I remember moving around constantly as my dad was in the army when I was little it was good to start with but sucked changing schools all the time but guess its worth it for what you are doing. How long have you been in the army for? I wanted to do that and be a physical training instructor and my mum nearly had a fit so that was the end of that and now work in a boring call centre. Im too old now to start that kind of wished in a way I didnt listen to my mum but guess she was just worried but we are not that close so I could have done it anyway lol....

I dont really get to go out and meet people here as place is so small and all my friends move away and all the people I work with are like teenagers lol..... where are you from? FX for your BFP when hubby comes home hun!
Do you mind me asking your real name? I dont mind if you dont want to tho :)
I love your hubbys tatoos, I have an obsession with them now since I got my first one last year

woohoo open bar! the best kind hehe...


----------



## Nessicle

Hi there ladies!

As I've reached 12 weeks it's time for someone else to take over the Official Softcups Testing Thread. 

Would anyone like the task? 

Ness x


----------



## lozmo

Hi after ttc for about a year, I've been lurking and reading many posts in this thread I bought softcups last month and used them during fertile time, made sure I o'd and raised hips after. I'm now on 5/6 DPO and OCD symptom spotting.


----------



## BellaBlu

Hi ladies, I see a ton of new names on this thread! That's great :) I haven't been on in ages, just wanted to see how everyone is doing. Hope all is well and wishing all of you ladies success. :hugs:


----------



## yomo

BellaBlu said:


> Hi ladies, I see a ton of new names on this thread! That's great :) I haven't been on in ages, just wanted to see how everyone is doing. Hope all is well and wishing all of you ladies success. :hugs:

Hello you! 

I am still here lol 

I hope you are ok and enjoyed your time with your family! 

xx


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Bella and Yomo! Hope you girls are doing well xx

Any takers on the testing thread yet? x


----------



## nevertogether

wantingagirl said:


> Never - Ah crap hun, so sorry its like that. I remember moving around constantly as my dad was in the army when I was little it was good to start with but sucked changing schools all the time but guess its worth it for what you are doing. How long have you been in the army for? I wanted to do that and be a physical training instructor and my mum nearly had a fit so that was the end of that and now work in a boring call centre. Im too old now to start that kind of wished in a way I didnt listen to my mum but guess she was just worried but we are not that close so I could have done it anyway lol....
> 
> I dont really get to go out and meet people here as place is so small and all my friends move away and all the people I work with are like teenagers lol..... where are you from? FX for your BFP when hubby comes home hun!
> Do you mind me asking your real name? I dont mind if you dont want to tho :)
> I love your hubbys tatoos, I have an obsession with them now since I got my first one last year
> 
> woohoo open bar! the best kind hehe...

hey hun!

it's okay. i mean, we both joined the army so we can't really complain. i didn't tell DH until after i joined though and he wasn't too happy. haha. for me, i wasn't satisfied with what i had, so i joined, and now i would totally take what i had again. that's just me though! i have been in for almost 2 years now, 4 more years left on my contract to fulfill. :sigh: my name is liana and i'm originally from little rock, arkansas. miss my home state like crazy! i love DHs tattoos too... :blush: he has about 13 or 14 and i have 10. you are so true that it's an addiction! i'm waiting to get my good ones done when i go back to the states..they are so expensive over here! thank you for your well wishes babe, i'm crossing my fingers and toes! :hugs: lots of :dust:


----------



## IceFire

Hi girls!!:flower:

Bella--good to see you hon! I am still here NTNP. Think I will probably always be here NTNP:wacko: When are you going back to TTC? Most everyone else in our little group has moved on with BFPs :happydance: Yomo, Titi, and Helly are still here, but most everyone else is gone. So glad to see you again!

Ness--:happydance: for 12 weeks!! Loving the new scan pic--the little one is already beautiful! Keep us posted on that little bubz! 

Yomo--good to see you! How's it been going for you? So sorry to see that damn "cycle 49" .......

Good luck to all of the new softcups ladies! May you all have the wonderful success that so many softcups ladies have already had!!

Love and :dust: to all!


----------



## BellaBlu

Allie, :) Awe honey. NTNP is so much more relaxing huh? :) I'm not sure when I'm going to be back to TTC, I forgot how much I enjoyed not having to worry about all of it. =] The way I look at it is, it's going to happen either way eventually, no use in stressing myself out over it. :hugs: It will happen soon sweet girl, I'm sure of it!

Lindsay- I did have a great time seeing my family. I hate those overseas flights but I survived :) How is everything with you?

Ness- I would honey but I'm not on often enough to keep track. How much longer until you find out if you're having a boy or girl? :friends:


----------



## Titi

Hi Ness-

Seeing as I suspect I will be here FOREVER I will take on the thread. Let me know what/how to do it. 

It will give me an excuse to check up more on you ladies as I have been using my softcups religiously but have been spending most my time in LTTTC.

Love and dust to those left here, and Ness hun congratulations on 12 healthy weeks!!!! Time FLIES!


----------



## IceFire

I agree Bella--what will happen will happen whether we stress over it or not. 
Good to see you again---don't be a stranger!

Titi--taking on the testing thread seems to be really good luck! :happydance: Hopefully it will help you!

Ness I know you are getting ready to head over to 2nd tri but please keep us posted. I will miss seeing you! 

Love and :dust: to all!


----------



## Nessicle

Aww thank you Allie for the lovely comments on bubs and I will defo keep in touch to let you know how I'm getting on and likewise I hope you keep me informed for when that bfp comes too!! Lovely to see you popping by :hugs: xxx

Bella - hi sweetie I have my anomaly scan at 20 weeks in 8 weeks time so not long! At first I thought defo boy but now I think it's a girl - suppose it's one or the other though he he!! 

Hope you lovelies are doing well xxxx


----------



## wantingagirl

hey hun!

it's okay. i mean, we both joined the army so we can't really complain. i didn't tell DH until after i joined though and he wasn't too happy. haha. for me, i wasn't satisfied with what i had, so i joined, and now i would totally take what i had again. that's just me though! i have been in for almost 2 years now, 4 more years left on my contract to fulfill. :sigh: my name is liana and i'm originally from little rock, arkansas. miss my home state like crazy! i love DHs tattoos too... :blush: he has about 13 or 14 and i have 10. you are so true that it's an addiction! i'm waiting to get my good ones done when i go back to the states..they are so expensive over here! thank you for your well wishes babe, i'm crossing my fingers and toes! :hugs: lots of :dust:[/QUOTE]

Cool hun its great to put a face to a name, thats not great about how long you have left, guess its not the same as a normal job that you can leave whenever you want. Is your hubby wanting to stick to it for the long haul? No probs at all hope you get your BFP first shot!!! There will be lots of bedding anyway lol.... 
Yeah so love tatoos getting one of the kids but I want to wait til I have the one I am trying for now as this will be my last and want them all done together. I have a stepson and one of my own and this will be my last. Well as for me I got my AF! I didnt follow SMEP so am going to go all out this month, CMFM, SOFTCUPS, PRESEED & SMEP hopefully that will work but so used to getting my AF now after 8 cycles xxx


----------



## Nvr2Late

Titi said:


> Hi Ness-
> 
> Seeing as I suspect I will be here FOREVER I will take on the thread. Let me know what/how to do it.
> 
> It will give me an excuse to check up more on you ladies as I have been using my softcups religiously but have been spending most my time in LTTTC.
> 
> Love and dust to those left here, and Ness hun congratulations on 12 healthy weeks!!!! Time FLIES!

Sorry if this is a dumb question, but what's LTTTC?


----------



## ttcbaby117

long term trying to concieve..no dumb questions hun!


----------



## Loren

hi girls, i am no longer a softcup virgin haha i started using softcups erly hrs this morning!!!just a little question....i'm not sure when i OV but i have a round about idea and plus ive had 2 past days EWCM so am guessing its happening real soon, do u think its ok that i BD from today (already have) CD13 till CD21 just to be on the safe side???once a day with the softcup??xxxx


----------



## babyloulou

Sounds good to me Loren! :thumbup:


----------



## nevertogether

wantingagirl said:


> hey hun!
> 
> it's okay. i mean, we both joined the army so we can't really complain. i didn't tell DH until after i joined though and he wasn't too happy. haha. for me, i wasn't satisfied with what i had, so i joined, and now i would totally take what i had again. that's just me though! i have been in for almost 2 years now, 4 more years left on my contract to fulfill. :sigh: my name is liana and i'm originally from little rock, arkansas. miss my home state like crazy! i love DHs tattoos too... :blush: he has about 13 or 14 and i have 10. you are so true that it's an addiction! i'm waiting to get my good ones done when i go back to the states..they are so expensive over here! thank you for your well wishes babe, i'm crossing my fingers and toes! :hugs: lots of :dust:
> 
> Cool hun its great to put a face to a name, thats not great about how long you have left, guess its not the same as a normal job that you can leave whenever you want. Is your hubby wanting to stick to it for the long haul? No probs at all hope you get your BFP first shot!!! There will be lots of bedding anyway lol....
> Yeah so love tatoos getting one of the kids but I want to wait til I have the one I am trying for now as this will be my last and want them all done together. I have a stepson and one of my own and this will be my last. Well as for me I got my AF! I didnt follow SMEP so am going to go all out this month, CMFM, SOFTCUPS, PRESEED & SMEP hopefully that will work but so used to getting my AF now after 8 cycles xxx

we are kind of up in there air right now. DH wants to stay in for the long haul, but i think it all just depends on our feelings at the time. we hate being apart so much that i'm really not sure he is going to unless they offer him something really nice. this will be our TTC cycle #3 and i'm hoping so too, because i've prepared a lot for this hehe. regardless, we will have lots of :sex: so if we don't get pregnant, at least we got to :sex: poor man has to go like three months at a time. me too, but it's easier for me not too. i'm sure you know what i mean. 

i have a stepson and stepdaughter, this will be our first :) sorry about the :witch: i'm hoping this is your cycle, sounds like you have it all planned out!


----------



## yomo

IceFire said:


> Hi girls!!:flower:
> 
> Bella--good to see you hon! I am still here NTNP. Think I will probably always be here NTNP:wacko: When are you going back to TTC? Most everyone else in our little group has moved on with BFPs :happydance: Yomo, Titi, and Helly are still here, but most everyone else is gone. So glad to see you again!
> 
> Ness--:happydance: for 12 weeks!! Loving the new scan pic--the little one is already beautiful! Keep us posted on that little bubz!
> 
> Yomo--good to see you! How's it been going for you? So sorry to see that damn "cycle 49" .......
> 
> Good luck to all of the new softcups ladies! May you all have the wonderful success that so many softcups ladies have already had!!
> 
> Love and :dust: to all!

Hi, I am good thanks although yep I am now on cycle 49 and still no bump :shrug: but it's gotta happen at some point! It would be nice on cycle 50 so here's to hoping.

How are you? Are you a little more relaxed NTNP? I hope so, I now it sounds silly but it does get a little easier as the months go on. After 49 cycle I don't expect to see those 2 lines although I still test :haha: I am on my second cycle of Clomid I have 4 more to take then I think I am going to forget about it.

xx


----------



## BellaBlu

Yomo- It will happen darling, like you said.. :) It has to happen eventually! :thumbup: Cycle 50 sounds like a perfect time to see your pretty fat lines. :bfp:

Especially now that you're on the clomid, just keep your cool =] you're a tough cookie and your time is coming soon.
Relaxed is an understatement, lol. I'm just living my life right now and enjoying the heck out of it. No use in spending my whole time in Europe sulking over trying to have a baby, it will happen. I might as well just enjoy the ride along the way. :cloud9:

Ness- I suppose it probably is one or the other, lol. :lol: I'm excited to see which!

& I see there are some other *military* affiliated gals in here, good luck ladies ;)


----------



## Nessicle

Titi said:


> Hi Ness-
> 
> Seeing as I suspect I will be here FOREVER I will take on the thread. Let me know what/how to do it.
> 
> It will give me an excuse to check up more on you ladies as I have been using my softcups religiously but have been spending most my time in LTTTC.
> 
> Love and dust to those left here, and Ness hun congratulations on 12 healthy weeks!!!! Time FLIES!

Hi sweetheart only just seen this! :dohh:

Fabulous thank you I will PM you the details etc :hugs: 

Thank you honey it's dragged for me but it's brilliant and relieving to know all is well. 

The testing thread was good luck for me and another lady before me so you never know fx it is good luck for you too xxx


----------



## Nessicle

Hi Yomo honey I hope you're well? xx


----------



## Titi

awwww thanks hun-hope it's good luck for me too!!!!!! Will come visit you in second tri.........I can't believe it's already there!!!


----------



## Lyn

I've just ordered some along with pre-seed and wellman conception so fingers x'd


----------



## Nessicle

Thank you sweetie :flower: 

I know - I feel a bit weird in second tri atm but don't really belong in first tri now as there's so much worrying etc and I've gone past that stage now. 

I'm still subscribed on here so always pop in and out to check on you all :winkwink: xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

yomo said:


> Mommy2Kian said:
> 
> 
> Im sorry helly :hugs: i got my bfp when we wernt to fussed about trying, i was more relaxed to. hope u and yomo get bfp soon :hugs: :dust:
> 
> Dont you worry M2K we shall be right behind you wont we Helly!
> 
> Hope you are ok M2K the weeks have flown! Love the scan picture, are you going to find out if it's a boy or a girl? xxClick to expand...

Hey hun :hugs: id like to find out yes so we can decorate the nursery, we are moving to a 3 bed house within a few weeks, and its the first time ill get a chance to decorate a nursery :) my next scan is at 16 weeks (7th july) hopefully they might have a peak for me :hugs: best of luck hunnys xXx


----------



## yomo

BellaBlu said:


> Yomo- It will happen darling, like you said.. :) It has to happen eventually! :thumbup: Cycle 50 sounds like a perfect time to see your pretty fat lines. :bfp:
> 
> Especially now that you're on the clomid, just keep your cool =] you're a tough cookie and your time is coming soon.
> Relaxed is an understatement, lol. I'm just living my life right now and enjoying the heck out of it. No use in spending my whole time in Europe sulking over trying to have a baby, it will happen. I might as well just enjoy the ride along the way. :cloud9:
> 
> Ness- I suppose it probably is one or the other, lol. :lol: I'm excited to see which!
> 
> & I see there are some other *military* affiliated gals in here, good luck ladies ;)

Thanks, I am glad you are living your life take care hunny xx


----------



## yomo

Nessicle said:


> Hi Yomo honey I hope you're well? xx

I am good thanks how are you? and the bump Oh and those poor ball less cats lol xx


----------



## yomo

Mommy2Kian said:


> yomo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mommy2Kian said:
> 
> 
> Im sorry helly :hugs: i got my bfp when we wernt to fussed about trying, i was more relaxed to. hope u and yomo get bfp soon :hugs: :dust:
> 
> Dont you worry M2K we shall be right behind you wont we Helly!
> 
> Hope you are ok M2K the weeks have flown! Love the scan picture, are you going to find out if it's a boy or a girl? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey hun :hugs: id like to find out yes so we can decorate the nursery, we are moving to a 3 bed house within a few weeks, and its the first time ill get a chance to decorate a nursery :) my next scan is at 16 weeks (7th july) hopefully they might have a peak for me :hugs: best of luck hunnys xXxClick to expand...

Oh bless it's all happening at your house aint it! At least you shall get out of the lifting the furniture lol. I shall keep an eye out for that scan picture take care xx:hugs:


----------



## Titi

Hi Everyone,
Here is the link to the new testing thread now that our beloved Ness is busy nurturing her bump!!! :hugs:

Softcups Users: The NEW Official Testing Thread 2010; 33.3% SUCCESS RATE FOR MAY!


----------



## nevertogether

where's the link titi?


----------



## yomo

Titi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Here is the link to the new testing thread now that our beloved Ness is busy nurturing her bump!!! :hugs:
> 
> Softcups Users: The NEW Official Testing Thread 2010; 33.3% SUCCESS RATE FOR MAY!

Love you new picture Titi, hope you are ok xx


----------



## schnoodle

hi girlies how are we all doing? I have a question. am using softcups and preseed.

we have been bding at night then i have been putting a cushion under my bum, softcup in with legs up then have been making myself o about 20 mins or so after he has erm.... you know!! (dont tell hubby)

i keep the softcup in overnight and when i have been taking it out about 7am ish there has still been loads of stuff left in it??

do you know what it could be or why???

xxx


----------



## schnoodle

anyone??
xx


----------



## Titi

nevertogether said:


> where's the link titi?

ha ha blonde moment=sorry! :blush::dohh:

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...esting-thread-2010-33-3-success-rate-may.html


----------



## Titi

awwwwww Thanks Yomo!! I am doing good, thanks, how about you? I am done feeling sorry for myself for a while. : )



Hey schnoodle,

yes-its all the ejaculate........the semen is made up of a bunch of stuff and only a small amount are the :spermy:....The good spermies swim away and the the poor not so healthy spermies (My DH's Semen Analysis revealed that about 1/2 were either DOA or lousy swimmers) unfortunately stay behind and then the rest of the gobblygook does too. Plus there is probably some lube in there too. 

Also-just a suggestion-waiting 20 minutes might be too late. I know the best chance is simuatenous O b/c your cervix is opening and contracting at the exact same time they are bursting out with most force. My DH is really nice about this............**TMI alert*****we have a little teensy "bullet vibrator" thingee that I use when BD if I don't think it is going to happen for me at the same time. Usually that's the best way to ensure it does. It's not so hard on DH if you just say that of course he makes you crazy but timing it perfect is the hard part!

Otherwise-going solo almost immediately after is best I would think..:shrug:......although obviously I'm not much of an expert in the getting pregnant dept.!!!


----------



## schnoodle

thanks hun dh would freak if he knew i had vibes so cant use them when hes in the room! 

have to see if i can make myself o sooner but its tricky! 

xx


----------



## yomo

Titi said:


> awwwwww Thanks Yomo!! I am doing good, thanks, how about you? I am done feeling sorry for myself for a while. : )
> 
> 
> 
> Hey schnoodle,
> 
> yes-its all the ejaculate........the semen is made up of a bunch of stuff and only a small amount are the :spermy:....The good spermies swim away and the the poor not so healthy spermies (My DH's Semen Analysis revealed that about 1/2 were either DOA or lousy swimmers) unfortunately stay behind and then the rest of the gobblygook does too. Plus there is probably some lube in there too.
> 
> Also-just a suggestion-waiting 20 minutes might be too late. I know the best chance is simuatenous O b/c your cervix is opening and contracting at the exact same time they are bursting out with most force. My DH is really nice about this............**TMI alert*****we have a little teensy "bullet vibrator" thingee that I use when BD if I don't think it is going to happen for me at the same time. Usually that's the best way to ensure it does. It's not so hard on DH if you just say that of course he makes you crazy but timing it perfect is the hard part!
> 
> Otherwise-going solo almost immediately after is best I would think..:shrug:......although obviously I'm not much of an expert in the getting pregnant dept.!!!

Ha ha we are mastering it to a fine art thats all Titi, I am going to try it this month as they say it's better for us women to orgasm after so it sucks all those good men in! I noticed last month as well that I get EWCM 2 days before my + opk so I am going to use preseed this month. 

Glad you aint letting it get to you Titi it shall happen don't you worry xx


----------



## Nessicle

yomo said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Hi Yomo honey I hope you're well? xx
> 
> I am good thanks how are you? and the bump Oh and those poor ball less cats lol xxClick to expand...

Honestly hun I don't even think the cats realise they've got no balls now :rofl: 

I'm doing good thank you chick, just happy everyone knows about bubs now and waiting for the sickness to end it's eased a bit today thankfully and just eating a gluten free egg mayo sarnie yum!! xx


----------



## yomo

Nessicle said:


> yomo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Hi Yomo honey I hope you're well? xx
> 
> I am good thanks how are you? and the bump Oh and those poor ball less cats lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> Honestly hun I don't even think the cats realise they've got no balls now :rofl:
> 
> I'm doing good thank you chick, just happy everyone knows about bubs now and waiting for the sickness to end it's eased a bit today thankfully and just eating a gluten free egg mayo sarnie yum!! xxClick to expand...

Ha ha so they aint sat in the corner of the room sulking then! 

Glad you are feeling a little better honey, how are the headaches now I hope they have gone too. xxx


----------



## Nessicle

ha ha no they're not sulking but they're confused by their new freedom the cat flap is constantly open for them now so they can come and go as they please! My boys are grown up aww lol! 

Still got headaches most days but some are worse than others yesterday was horrible today it's only mildly there but that seems to change as the day goes on. I can cope with that though it's just the nausea that gets to me a bit combined with headaches and exhaustion but it means bubs is doing good so I can't complain (well not too much lol) xx


----------



## Razcox

Hey all! Sorry not been about much been busy and not had anything to report. Hows everyone doing? what have i missed? 

Hugs and love to all xxx


----------



## schnoodle

i am still worried about how much is left in the cup when i remove it?? 

we usually bd about ten pm ish and i rempove it at 73o the next am and there is loads of creamy stuff left in it?? this morning there was that much i actually gasped?? 

i know there may be some stuff left in it fluid the sperm is in and stuff but surely not that much

we use pre sees but didnt evenj use that much last night cos i ran out??

any suggestions? ideas?

thanks lovelies

xxxx


----------



## schnoodle

bumpety bump!


----------



## babyloulou

Scnoodle- there was loads of stuff in my Softcups when I took them out. Horrible creamy smelly stuff! :blush:tmi!!!:blush:!! So don't worry :thumbup:


----------



## schnoodle

oh i feel better now, thanks hun xx


----------



## babyloulou

I got told all the good sperm swim up there to where they should be going- any rubbish sperm and all the semen (which is not needed anymore) stays behind! So all the liquid the sperm are in will stay in the softcup. If you are using preseed/conceive plus as well then that makes for even more liquid left in there 

Good Luck xxxx


----------



## schnoodle

thqanks hun x


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey loulou - so my symptoms are just about gone. I know you said your symptoms disappeared before your bfp but I just dont feel pg...I didnt test because I just feel like I am not.


----------



## wantingagirl

Liana - I hope things work out well for the two of you and FX if you do get pregnant it will be even harder for him to be away. Ah poor guy and know what you mean it is a little easier for women to deal with than men, they are raving lunatics when it comes to that :rofl: trying to get my hubby to follow the SMEP sometimes is a nightmare :rofl:
I hope its my cycle too but we shall see what happens Jenny Renner predicts this month would be nice if that was true but very skeptical!!

how is everyone?


----------



## Titi

Hello,

Hope everyone has found the new testing thread as I haven't heard from these ladies yet:

2nd
Moxie08

4th
Nvr2Late
5th
xshell79 
8th
lexus15
9th
wantingagirl
11th
hunibun
13th
lozmo


Here is the link to the new test thread in case it didn't make it to your subscribed list after Ness closed the old one.

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...esting-thread-2010-31-3-success-rate-may.html


----------



## amandacc

just bought my softcups!! now patiently waiting for them to come in the mail!!

just wondering how you ladies have been using them. it may seem like a stupid question but do you put them in after you BD or do you get hubby to give you a sample in the cup and then insert?? thanks ladies!


----------



## schnoodle

hey hun insert them after bding! although i have heard of some people using it for a "sample!" lol!

good luck x


----------



## wantingagirl

I also just insert them after bedding!


----------



## lily28

I have a question that could be silly, can someone use another brand of menstrual cup as a reservoir for semen? I have another brand of menstrual cup that i use the last 3 years and there are no softcups where I live.
TIA!!!!


----------



## Titi

Hello-
some people do use other menstrual cups but these types of cups sit low in the canal, which although prevents leakage, doesn't keep the spermies anywhere need the cervix where there chances are best for them. I keep my softcup flat (instead of making it into the little "bowl" like you'd want for af) and I feel that keeps the sperm right up against cervix.


----------



## lily28

thanks for the tips , you are a doll! I could always do a handstand lol.


----------



## Starmoon

Hi girls.

Have not posted for a while as have been trying to take the relaxed approach. AND it has worked! Got my BFP this morning on a digi! Did not use Softcups last couple of months but as I took regular part in this thread I thought I would share my good news.

Hope everyone is keeping well. xx


----------



## Titi

Starmoon! congrats hun!!!!!!! So-you took a break from the softcups and got a bfp? Do you mind sharing what exactly your "relaxed approach" consisted of? I could really use advice! 

VERY happy for you hun-H&H 9months!! :hugs:


----------



## Starmoon

Hi! Thank you :kiss:

My relaxed approach consisted of staying away from BnB (its a great site but I found visiting it daily made my obsession worse!, also I tried not to pay attention to dates, dpo etc, although I knew when I was ovulating cos my body told me! It has helped that I have been busy with work so that has taken my mind off things. Baby dust to you. Xx


----------



## fionagrace

Wow I am so glad I found this thread! Softcups sound incredibly promising! My man didn't seem overly keen on the idea when I first explained it to him however I managed to convince him and we have just ordered a box of 6. I'm looking forward to trying them out in a couple of weeks along with conceive plus :D

Good luck ladies!


----------



## Titi

Hi Hun-come visit us in the softcups new testing thread! Welcome!


----------



## Titi

Softcups Users: The NEW Official Testing Thread 2010; 31.3% SUCCESS RATE FOR MAY!


----------



## Titi

whoops-heres the link

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...esting-thread-2010-31-3-success-rate-may.html[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Just wanted to say hello to all me old pals :wave: hope ur ok :hugs: xXx


----------



## nevertogether

wow 15 weeks already mommy? crazy! how is everything? good i hope :hugs:


----------



## maaybe2010

Ladies this morning I realised I'd left a softcup in for over 24hrs :dohh:
I feel ok and don't think I've done any damage but what an idiot! :haha:

Titi your picture is brilliant!! :) :)

xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

nevertogether said:


> wow 15 weeks already mommy? crazy! how is everything? good i hope :hugs:

Hey hun i feel fine thankyou :flower: 

:dust: to everyone xXx


----------



## Titi

:wave: Mommy2Kian!! :hugs:


----------



## jwelmel

Hi all...excuse my thickheadedness...but i cant find my cervix...do u push fingers straight in while lying down.That way it reaches some bumpy walls and i end up feeling very sore.
I really want to use softcups this cycle.Thought il ask u softcup veterans on the process.


----------



## babyloulou

You don't really need to find your cervix with your fingers jwelmel- You just insert the Softcup as far as it will go and it will cover your cervix. There is a video on the website that shows you how to insert them. xx

Here it is... https://www.softcup.com/video.html


----------



## Minimin

Hey ladies, 
some of you might remember me from back in March time. I have had three pregnancies in the past year and all three have failed. (ectopic, Chemical and blighted ovum!) DH and I took a break from ttc as it was heartbreaking and i think mentally and physically I needed the break. Well during that time I have not thoguht about ttc and done nop monitoring at all. BLISS. I did however take up weekly acupuncture and herbal tablets which I have been doing and taking since April. He also recommended we wait around 12 weeks before trying again.

We ttc in June but I didnt monitor much except CBFM and that never gave me a peak or high (think it is off since my MC in April) and I used SC when we did BD around mid month- this morning I was offically 1 day late and did a early pregnancy test and I am pregnant again! 
eeekkk the rollercoaster begins. I had blood hcg done today - 56 low but I am not trying to fret. Another one on Monday to see how it has risen.

This is my third pregnancy with Softcups! I also use Preseed. 

:dust: to you all. 

Minimin


----------



## ooSweetPea

Oh Min that's great news! I've read through this thread and remember what happened, and am sooo happy for you after all you've gone through. I pray that this one is sticky and in the right spot for you! Please keep us updated on how you get on!


----------



## Minimin

Thanks SweetPea!! I have my fingers crossed for us all. i do think these Cups are fantastic.

:dust: to you :hugs:


----------



## jwelmel

babyloulou said:


> You don't really need to find your cervix with your fingers jwelmel- You just insert the Softcup as far as it will go and it will cover your cervix. There is a video on the website that shows you how to insert them. xx
> 
> Here it is... https://www.softcup.com/video.html

Hi babyloulou.Congrats on ur BFP:happydance:...thanks for the tip.I dread inserting anything in there but when nearing 30,i really am ready to do anything.:flower:
We have pcos & Male factor too.Drs have given up and suggest iui.They say clomid wont work for me.What did u do diff the month u got pregnant besides softcups.We are thinking of acupuncture too.Any suggestions would be great. :hugs:People like u give us hope.:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

jwelmel - i was very nervous at first too, especially on how it would get in! DH put it in though after BD and it only took like 5 seconds. i was really satisfied with them! i too was confused about the cervix and this and that, but it was so simple.


----------



## jwelmel

Well dat sounds ok....never...maybe il get a pack from walmart tom.Are u using ovacue too.

How are your symptoms coming along.:winkwink:...last i heard..sounded very promising.Fx'd 4 u!!!! that ur dream comes true this month:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

ovacue is okay, didn't work that great for predicting O for me, but did with a few of the other girls. still getting symptoms here and there and my chart is looking good, but not trying to get my hopes too high up just yet. want my temp to go a little higher before i do that.


----------



## jwelmel

Im just getting a hang of charting...tried it for the first time last month and now im glad i have a 14 day luteal phase.:happydance:.U knw..i bought royal jelly,yatta was taking them too...i guess hearing from u(we catch on quickly huh):winkwink:.

But u seem to have covered all bases...GL:thumbup:.

I also bought soy...doc wont prescribe clomid.(WTH)...is there any particular time to take it.Im on CD3..hoping to take today until CD7.

I bet u cant wait for this wait to end:winkwink:


----------



## nevertogether

hey honey, yes i was definitely a science experiment. haha. i took soy this cycle CD3-7 120mg each day at night. also took royal jelly/bee pollen mixture, fish oil, fertil aid, maca, red clover, and red raspberry leaf. hoping it sealed the deal for me. also did pre-seed and soft cups and used clearblue digital digis to be on point :thumbup: whitbit22 just got her :bfp: and thinks the royal jelly might have done a good trick for her, but it's hard to tell what exactly it was that did the trick. 14 day luteal phase is AWESOME, same as me :) charting is simple once you get the hang of it. my chart this cycle differs than my others, so i'm HOPING! i definitely can't wait for it to end. DH will be over the moon if i tell him while he is deployed that we are expecting :)


----------



## jwelmel

Yeah...i can imagine his excitement....What we wouldnt do for that huh:happydance:.

I love the taste to royal jelly though..love scooping up spoonfuls of honey.:happydance:

U knw...seriously wishing all the best for you...its obvious that u gone the full length for this.I guess the efforts we make shows how badly we want to hold the :baby:.Keep us posted.:hugs:Thanks for helping me out never.


----------



## sonyabazonya

Hi ladies, I just recieved my softcups in the post and will hopefully start using them soon. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## babyloulou

Hey Sonya! Use with LOADS of Preseed! I used to BD then lay with my hips propped up for 10 minutes on their own to let the sperm have it's own chance at getting to where it needed to be- then I would insert a Softcup (kept on the bedside table) while lying down and before moving! Leave them in for a good few hours or overnight. Start using them at least 5 days before you expect ov!! There is a video on the Instead Softcups website that shows you how to insert them xxxx


----------



## sonyabazonya

are they really that easy to use?


----------



## medicine

Hello everyone. I am new to the forum. Some advice would really be helpful.

I tracked my cycles for two months so far. 

For the first cycle, the first bleed began on Thursday May 20th and ended on Tuesday June 16 (27 day cycle). The LH surge ovulation test was positive on Tuesday June 1.

For the second cycle, the first bleed began on Wednesday June 17th and ended on Sunday July 11 (26 day cycle). The LH surge ovulation test was positive on Tuesday June 29.

The third cycle started Monday July 12th.

So far, the LH surge ovulation test seem to be consistent, occurring every fourth Tuesday, even though the day of the first bleed seem to be inconsistent. For the next cycle, should I assume that the positive LH surge ovulation test will occur two weeks from Tuesday and plan the artificial insemination then, on the day that the positive LH surge is detected?

Also, who here is using softcups for artificial insemination? For those who are, what steps do you take?

Also for artificial insemination, when should the artificial insemination be done once you get a positive LH surge ovulation test? Should it be done immediately after the positive LH surge is detected?

I had a question about artificial insemination steps, and if I am doing it correctly. What steps do you take to defrost and warm up the sperm? What steps to avoid to keep from damaging the sperm?

lastly, does everyone get a consistent period or inconsistent period in terms of the first bleed, or in terms of the positive LH surge detection?


----------



## medicine

I had one more question, when doing artificial insemination, should I add PreSeed to the Softcup cup with the sperm before inserting the softcup? I know preseed should be added to the Vagina before adding softcup, but should Preseed also be added to the softcup cup with the sperm before inserting the Softcup?

What about taking Robitussin weeks before ovulation? does this help with cervical mucus?


----------



## medicine

This shows the two periods charted:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2fe746

They both show on one chart.


----------



## babyloulou

Sonya- yes really easy peasy xxx


----------



## medicine

Does anyone have any suggestions for my posts? :-(


----------



## sonyabazonya

sorry medicine, i dont know much about artificial insemination. but im pretty sure the more preseed you use the better lol


----------



## ooSweetPea

Medicine, I think your questions about AI might be better answered under an specific AI thread? I would guess that the best time to inseminate would be when you detect your LH surge, but I could be wrong. Since I'm assuming you only get one shot when doing AI I don't know if waiting until the following day would be better or anything. 

Are you under the care of a doctor or did you get any instructions with the frozen sperm? They would be able to better answer these questions for you and give you correct answers. 

As for the Preseed, I usually use some as lubrication during BD as well as in the softcup before I put it in afterwards, usually around the rim and a little bit in the bowl part.


----------



## medicine

ooSweetPea said:


> Medicine, I think your questions about AI might be better answered under an specific AI thread? I would guess that the best time to inseminate would be when you detect your LH surge, but I could be wrong. Since I'm assuming you only get one shot when doing AI I don't know if waiting until the following day would be better or anything.
> 
> Are you under the care of a doctor or did you get any instructions with the frozen sperm? They would be able to better answer these questions for you and give you correct answers.
> 
> As for the Preseed, I usually use some as lubrication during BD as well as in the softcup before I put it in afterwards, usually around the rim and a little bit in the bowl part.

OK, the best time should be on the day of the LH surge. I think waiting to do it the next day may be too late because my temperatures I think are raised by then, or close to then, which means that ovulation already happened. So maybe the day of the surge or possibly the day before may be the best times.

I'm not under the care of a doctor, but those instructions for defrosting the frozen sperm comes with the frozen sperm. Other than the instructions that come with the frozen sperm, the sperm bank does not provide information about the procedure to follow.

I guess adding preseed with the sperm in the softcup cup won't hurt. 

Thanks for your comments, ooSweetPea.


----------



## snl41296

medicine said:


> ooSweetPea said:
> 
> 
> Medicine, I think your questions about AI might be better answered under an specific AI thread? I would guess that the best time to inseminate would be when you detect your LH surge, but I could be wrong. Since I'm assuming you only get one shot when doing AI I don't know if waiting until the following day would be better or anything.
> 
> Are you under the care of a doctor or did you get any instructions with the frozen sperm? They would be able to better answer these questions for you and give you correct answers.
> 
> As for the Preseed, I usually use some as lubrication during BD as well as in the softcup before I put it in afterwards, usually around the rim and a little bit in the bowl part.
> 
> OK, the best time should be on the day of the LH surge. I think waiting to do it the next day may be too late because my temperatures I think are raised by then, or close to then, which means that ovulation already happened. So maybe the day of the surge or possibly the day before may be the best times.
> 
> I'm not under the care of a doctor, but those instructions for defrosting the frozen sperm comes with the frozen sperm. Other than the instructions that come with the frozen sperm, the sperm bank does not provide information about the procedure to follow.
> 
> I guess adding preseed with the sperm in the softcup cup won't hurt.
> 
> Thanks for your comments, ooSweetPea.Click to expand...

is it alot of money for this ?


----------



## medicine

snl41296 said:


> is it alot of money for this ?

For what in particular? For the sperm bank, each vial costs between 400 and 700 dollars, or so. Shipping is around 200 or more dollars, depending on the kind of shipping that is needed. Preseed is around 20 or more dollars, or so:

Preseed on the web:
https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/pre-seed.html


----------



## snl41296

medicine said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> is it alot of money for this ?
> 
> For what in particular? For the sperm bank, each vial costs between 400 and 700 dollars, or so. Shipping is around 200 or more dollars, depending on the kind of shipping that is needed. Preseed is around 20 or more dollars, or so:
> 
> Preseed on the web:
> https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/pre-seed.htmlClick to expand...


For the sperm bank... You answered it thanks :thumbup:


----------



## sonyabazonya

Just wanted to say, THEY ARE SO EASY TO USE!!! lol


----------



## babyloulou

Told ya!! :thumbup:


----------



## Tealrose

i ladies, im currently on cd203!! im not positive that i ov but i do get sharp pains every month that feel like i am, anyway my Q is do you think they will work for me? also it take a hell of alot for me to reach orgasm and rarely do, what are my chances? thanks :)


----------



## ooSweetPea

If you aren't getting a regular period (which I would imagine is the case if you've gone 203 days!), I would say chances are that you aren't ovulating... in which case softcups wouldn't really be a help. If you haven't had a period in 203 days, as a first step I would go to the doctor and let them know what's going on, and see if they can get things sorted for you and get you on a more normal cycle.


----------



## DaretoDream

Hi loves, if you go to the soft cups website--- it's actually cheaper than early pregnancy test site.


----------



## fluterby429

hey ladies! I used soft cups ths cycle and I'm about 2DPO right now. My ticker is off. Fx'd for you gals...mucho baby dust to all


----------



## MissyMooMoo

Good luck everyone! x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I used softcups and preseed last cycle and will be using them again this cycle x


----------



## MissyMooMoo

I am just doing this so that I get to 1000 posts so that I become chat happy haha sorry


----------



## JuneBride2010

save


----------



## MissyMooMoo

save?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Not sure if anyone is reading this anymore...but I am trying to use softcups but I seem to always have leakage....can anyone give me some advice to prevent this. I do have a tilted uterus and I dont know if that makes a difference.


----------



## Aaisrie

If it's not hooked behind your cervix correctly you'll get leakage, I don't know about the tilted uterus... it could well affect it?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks for the answer, but it does feel like it is hooked behind the pubic bone but I still seem to get leakage it is so frustrating because I end up trying to pull it back out and trying to re insert.....Then it is just a mess. I had thsi happen last month both times and now last night again on thsi cycle....I am just wondering if this soft cup is hurting more than helping....


----------



## baileysmom85

first time tonight using this, before bd we used preseed then right after we dtd i inserted the instead cup and some stuff came out right away is that normal


----------



## babyloulou

Yes that's normal- you'll get quite a bit of "leakage" don't worry! :hugs:


----------



## baileysmom85

thanks for the respond well in the tww so i hoped it worked


----------



## spellfairy

these are sore, ouch never again


----------



## Aaisrie

Maybe you weren't putting it in right.. I never found them even uncomfortable?


----------



## babyloulou

Me neither! :shrug:


----------



## jaxxy

Hi ladies,

I'm only up to the 161st page but had to join in! DH and I will be ordering some softcups this week! :happydance:


----------



## LunaBean

Mine didnt hurt when I did my 'practice run' with them, but on the actual day I needed it, it was really uncomfortable and I hada take it out after an hour! Still worked tho lol. Might use them again next cycle!


----------



## jaxxy

Well despite being past Ov DH and I just tried a softcup! Weirdest feeling ever mind! He put it in and was shaking in case it hurt or went horribly wrong!


----------



## mommaofgirls

HI all I have read every single post for the last two weeks. I am almost 27 my DH is 24 I have two beautiful daughters from a previous marriage that are 8 and 6. DH has none. we have been TTC since December 2010 with no luck so i searched easy ways for fertility and found this site I purchased the soft cups and have only used them since AF left at the begining of March 2011. she is due again today and still hasnt shown her ugly face. my hopes are high that I have my BfP I will be testing in the morning to see. I really hope that wether I have a BFP or not I could join you all because this is a good bunch of ladies :)


----------



## dodgegirl

mommaofgirls said:


> HI all I have read every single post for the last two weeks. I am almost 27 my DH is 24 I have two beautiful daughters from a previous marriage that are 8 and 6. DH has none. we have been TTC since December 2010 with no luck so i searched easy ways for fertility and found this site I purchased the soft cups and have only used them since AF left at the begining of March 2011. she is due again today and still hasnt shown her ugly face. my hopes are high that I have my BfP I will be testing in the morning to see. I really hope that wether I have a BFP or not I could join you all because this is a good bunch of ladies :)


So did you have any problems using the softcups? I haven't tried them yet, won't be trying until June. Should I do a trial run to see how you put it in ? :shrug:


----------



## KahluaCupcake

I know you didn't ask me, but I would say, YES, if you've never used one before, do a trial run. Try it either with a little bit of lube, while on your period...or just when you're rather wet. You don't want to have your first try be a "real" try. I ended up with it going in and out a few times my first try, and had to fidget with it to make sure it was in place.


----------



## jaxxy

My DH put mine in for me and it was fine, just watch the video on the SC site and you should have no problems. I managed to get it out on my own too which I didn't think I would, you have to contort slightly but none of the scary 'oh my god it won't come out, I've lost it and need to go to A & E!' that I expected! As long as you slide it in angled slightly downwards, then push it up when its gone as far as it can it uld be in the right place.....I've had no leaks so it must be right! Also we've noticed that there isn't much of DH left in it when we remove it (and he produces a lot) so all the :spermy: must be staying where they need to be!


----------



## dodgegirl

jaxxy said:


> My DH put mine in for me and it was fine, just watch the video on the SC site and you should have no problems. I managed to get it out on my own too which I didn't think I would, you have to contort slightly but none of the scary 'oh my god it won't come out, I've lost it and need to go to A & E!' that I expected! As long as you slide it in angled slightly downwards, then push it up when its gone as far as it can it uld be in the right place.....I've had no leaks so it must be right! Also we've noticed that there isn't much of DH left in it when we remove it (and he produces a lot) so all the :spermy: must be staying where they need to be!

awesome, good luck ! Lots of baby dust to you !!!!! 

I will have to look up the video, what's the SC site ??


----------



## mommaofgirls

omg yes it worked I got a positive result from only using it for one cycle. I am in shock and over the moon as well as DH:cloud9: Sorry I wasnt on to reply sooner my computer battery died and i couldnt find my cord lol. has anyone recently had any luck with them as well?


----------



## mommaofgirls

and yes Id do a trial run first just so that you can get used to putting them in. dont waste the precious lil swimmers lol


----------



## Babeforever14

hey mommaofgirls how u do it? put the swimmers in cup or what?


----------



## dodgegirl

Babeforever14 said:


> hey mommaofgirls how u do it? put the swimmers in cup or what?

yes I was wondering how you do the trial run also ! Do you just put the cup in without anything in it or ??? thanks for asking, I felt dumb :shrug:


----------



## LunaBean

Im using them again this cycle, they've worked before, so hope they work again!


----------



## dodgegirl

bought some softcups to try them out before TTC. I had no problems with it, went in just fine ! Didn't feel it. I will probably use them for AF next month to try something different. Now I just wait....


----------



## Hotpink

amanda09 said:


> I just ordered these from www.early-pregnancy-tests.com, and was wondering if any of you ladies have tried these? The reviews I read are really good! they say they have gotten
> pregnant after using these in the 1st month!

this will be our 2nd cycle using them


----------



## ForeverYoung

Just so everyone knows... they aren't really meant for us that have tipped uterus's. Causes me bad cramping and discomfort after only an hour or two :(


----------



## TerriLou

Hi, this is the first cycle I have used instead cups, we have used them the last 2 nights. I haven't had any problems with inserting them at all. I did take a trial run last week and they were so easy to put in and there was no pain taking them out at all. 

I am also going to use them for AF if it comes this time too as I don't particularly like tampons. (Hopefully I won't need to use them for this as I'll be successful with a BFP!!!)

I also started using preseed last night and loved it.

Straight after BDing, I normally turn onto my side and we have a snuggle, but the last 2 nights, before turning, I inserted the instead cup. It takes seconds and it saves having a lot of mess and gets rid of the wet patch!!

Good luck everyone and :dust: to us all.

xxxx


----------



## dodgegirl

TerriLou said:


> Hi, this is the first cycle I have used instead cups, we have used them the last 2 nights. I haven't had any problems with inserting them at all. I did take a trial run last week and they were so easy to put in and there was no pain taking them out at all.
> 
> I am also going to use them for AF if it comes this time too as I don't particularly like tampons. (Hopefully I won't need to use them for this as I'll be successful with a BFP!!!)
> 
> I also started using preseed last night and loved it.
> 
> Straight after BDing, I normally turn onto my side and we have a snuggle, but the last 2 nights, before turning, I inserted the instead cup. It takes seconds and it saves having a lot of mess and gets rid of the wet patch!!
> 
> Good luck everyone and :dust: to us all.
> 
> xxxx

Good luck ! 

Are you using preseed because you lack CM or just to help the swimmers ? I'm not sure if I should use them or not ?


----------



## angelluvbilly

Used instead cups for the first time this morning. Put it in right after bding. Was a bit slippery to put in. Lol I wasnt giving up though. Got it in after the third try. Went right into place and finally no went patches. So nice to stand up and not feel leaky. Lol sorry tmi. Here's hoping. Gonna use them everynight! Been trying to ttc for a year now so hope these help!


----------



## Dee_H

Hi..I have some questions about this. My work has these (I work for Public Health) out for people to take and try...for menstural cycles. I was wondering..are they hard to get in? How long do I leave it in? Is it messy coming out? I may take some home and save them for next cycle.


----------



## phoebe

Hi ladies x:flower:
Just hopped over to wish all u lovely ladies luck. I used to use this thread before and saw that there was a recent post. I used soft cups for 2 cycles before i got my BFP and swear it was these that helped along the way. Good luck with them and i hope u all get ur BFP's soon xx:flower::hugs:


----------



## phoebe

Dee_H said:


> Hi..I have some questions about this. My work has these (I work for Public Health) out for people to take and try...for menstural cycles. I was wondering..are they hard to get in? How long do I leave it in? Is it messy coming out? I may take some home and save them for next cycle.

I used to leave them in for up to 12 hrs each time. They can be a bit squishy going in after BD'ing. But surprisingly afterwards they are quite empty, meaning that the goods :spermy: are going to the right place. And as an added extra i used conceive+ as i never really used to get very much quality CM. Good luck hun x :flower:


----------



## angelluvbilly

They aren't all that hard to put in. Takes a few trys of practicing. They can be left in for 12 hours. Today was my first time using them so not sure if they are messy coming out. Will find out soon. :)


----------



## dodgegirl

phoebe said:


> Hi ladies x:flower:
> Just hopped over to wish all u lovely ladies luck. I used to use this thread before and saw that there was a recent post. I used soft cups for 2 cycles before i got my BFP and swear it was these that helped along the way. Good luck with them and i hope u all get ur BFP's soon xx:flower::hugs:

How long did you leave the cup in after the spermies were in ? I've heard, 30 minutes is that right ?


----------



## angelluvbilly

you can leave them in for up to 12 hours. I put it in went to work and took it out when I got home. The cup was empty when I took it out, so must have done it's job.


----------



## dodgegirl

angelluvbilly said:


> you can leave them in for up to 12 hours. I put it in went to work and took it out when I got home. The cup was empty when I took it out, so must have done it's job.

well I hope they went to the right spot !! Lots of BD to you !!!! :baby:

:dust:


----------



## Ready2BMommie

Hello Ladies. I absolutely love this thread!! I just talked to DH about getting some and he said sure!!! I am so excited. I really hope that they work. I don't think that I will have any trouble using them. I was on the NuvaRing (birth control ring) for a while and that is inserted intravaginal. I have decided that I am going to order some preseed as well. We usually use Astroglide, which works great but I can't take the chance of it working against the spermies. Well baby dust to everyone!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dodgegirl

Ready2BMommie said:


> Hello Ladies. I absolutely love this thread!! I just talked to DH about getting some and he said sure!!! I am so excited. I really hope that they work. I don't think that I will have any trouble using them. I was on the NuvaRing (birth control ring) for a while and that is inserted intravaginal. I have decided that I am going to order some preseed as well. We usually use Astroglide, which works great but I can't take the chance of it working against the spermies. Well baby dust to everyone!!:dust::dust::dust:

When are you starting TTC?

I will be using softcups with self insem in May, our 1st attempt ! I'm so nervous but excited !!!!!


----------



## Ready2BMommie

dodgegirl said:


> Ready2BMommie said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies. I absolutely love this thread!! I just talked to DH about getting some and he said sure!!! I am so excited. I really hope that they work. I don't think that I will have any trouble using them. I was on the NuvaRing (birth control ring) for a while and that is inserted intravaginal. I have decided that I am going to order some preseed as well. We usually use Astroglide, which works great but I can't take the chance of it working against the spermies. Well baby dust to everyone!!:dust::dust::dust:
> 
> When are you starting TTC?
> 
> I will be using softcups with self insem in May, our 1st attempt ! I'm so nervous but excited !!!!!Click to expand...


Hi! I am on CD4, so looks like it will be ovulating around the last week in April/ first week in May. This will be our third month of ttc. First two months we did nothing special other than the BD. I am very nervous and excited, also. I just can't imagine what it must feel like to see that :bfp:!! If you don't mind me asking, how exactly are you going about the self insem? Are you doing with a donor or with your OH? I'm sorry if this is too personal. You don't have to answer if you don't want to.


----------



## phoebe

dodgegirl said:


> phoebe said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies x:flower:
> Just hopped over to wish all u lovely ladies luck. I used to use this thread before and saw that there was a recent post. I used soft cups for 2 cycles before i got my BFP and swear it was these that helped along the way. Good luck with them and i hope u all get ur BFP's soon xx:flower::hugs:
> 
> How long did you leave the cup in after the spermies were in ? I've heard, 30 minutes is that right ?Click to expand...

Just as angel said, they can be left in for 12 hours hun. The cycle i got my bfp on, i had1 in for 8 hours, then i changed it and put some conceive + in a new 1 and left it in overnight.......I was so desperate for my bfp that month and voila here we are!!! Good luck with them and i hope all u lovely ladies get ur much needed Bfps asap xxx:flower::hugs:


----------



## dodgegirl

Ready2BMommie said:


> dodgegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready2BMommie said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies. I absolutely love this thread!! I just talked to DH about getting some and he said sure!!! I am so excited. I really hope that they work. I don't think that I will have any trouble using them. I was on the NuvaRing (birth control ring) for a while and that is inserted intravaginal. I have decided that I am going to order some preseed as well. We usually use Astroglide, which works great but I can't take the chance of it working against the spermies. Well baby dust to everyone!!:dust::dust::dust:
> 
> When are you starting TTC?
> 
> I will be using softcups with self insem in May, our 1st attempt ! I'm so nervous but excited !!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi! I am on CD4, so looks like it will be ovulating around the last week in April/ first week in May. This will be our third month of ttc. First two months we did nothing special other than the BD. I am very nervous and excited, also. I just can't imagine what it must feel like to see that :bfp:!! If you don't mind me asking, how exactly are you going about the self insem? Are you doing with a donor or with your OH? I'm sorry if this is too personal. You don't have to answer if you don't want to.Click to expand...


So exciting !! I'm on CD1....looks like we will be OV right around the same time !! 

Yeah I don't mind you asking at all, thank you actually for being interested !! If you'd like to read my story, come on over to the June 2011 bugs thread, you are more than welcome to join us !!!

here's the link: looks like my story is on page 5 right now....(could be different page depending on when you read it)

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/584714-junebugs-ttc-june-2011-a-5.html


----------



## mmcheek1

hello fellow soft cups ladies this is my second month using them and this month i have added preseed the the combo. i am a clomid girl as well and my cm is less than desirable so hopefully this really does work does anyone worry that it will block the:spermy::spermy::spermy:from its proper home. i do a little so i wait like 10 mins to insert careful to not move before than. i hear alot of good things about it anyone out there that believes soft cups did the trick. i am ovulating today so:sex:with preeseed and soft cups for us


----------



## angelluvbilly

Can u get preseed at a store or is it only something u buy online? I have just been using the cups with the :spermy::spermy: in it. Maybe stepping it up with preseed will help. Not sure when i'm Oing, but been putting the cup in everyother day to be safe.


----------



## mzhiklass

angelluvbilly said:


> Can u get preseed at a store or is it only something u buy online? I have just been using the cups with the :spermy::spermy: in it. Maybe stepping it up with preseed will help. Not sure when i'm Oing, but been putting the cup in everyother day to be safe.

i was able to purchase it from CVS, do you have one near you? also i i have heard that walgreens also carries it.


----------



## makeithappen

thought id just say hello to al lyou softcup ladies :hi: and let you know that, the first cycle i used softcups...after 5 months ttc....i got my bfp! i used them with concieve plus (which i found great too) i put concieve plus into the cup before i inserted it aswell to help the little swimmers on their way! i got concieve plus online...think maybe at amazon, but you can buy it in boots now i think! 

Good luck to all your ttc ladies! :hugs:


----------



## dodgegirl

makeithappen said:


> thought id just say hello to al lyou softcup ladies :hi: and let you know that, the first cycle i used softcups...after 5 months ttc....i got my bfp! i used them with concieve plus (which i found great too) i put concieve plus into the cup before i inserted it aswell to help the little swimmers on their way! i got concieve plus online...think maybe at amazon, but you can buy it in boots now i think!
> 
> Good luck to all your ttc ladies! :hugs:


thanks ! that's very reassuring ! If i get BFP the 1st month, I'll be :cloud9: !!!


----------



## mmcheek1

ya were are a military family posted in fort lost in the woods[Fort Leonardwood, mo] we have to order our tooth brushes offline we r so far out lol. the only thing we have is a px and wal-mart but, i think its cheaper offline. s preeseed in the cup sound like an idea will try


----------



## confuzzled

so ordered sum and got conceive plus so fingers crossed 
good luck to us allxx


----------



## mmcheek1

awesome i have used soft cups for three days and although i am having o cramoage the soft cups are kinda making me sore inside anyone else experience this. i have used them when on cycle and i dont really feel sore then:sad1: i hope that doesnt mean that i have been wering them wrong. lol that would be my luck tring to get pregnant and doing it wrong


----------



## mmcheek1

i am about to just stand on my head for an hr after:sex:


----------



## MrsReiver

mmcheek1 said:


> awesome i have used soft cups for three days and although i am having o cramoage the soft cups are kinda making me sore inside anyone else experience this. i have used them when on cycle and i dont really feel sore then:sad1: i hope that doesnt mean that i have been wering them wrong. lol that would be my luck tring to get pregnant and doing it wrong

Hiya,

I've used mooncups for a few years while on my period and I am finding that I'm a little bit sore using my mooncup after BD. I'm wondering if it is perhaps because I'm a little bit tender after, ahem, slightly vigorous nookie :blush:


----------



## mmcheek1

ya tht makes since cuz the frequency has to cause a little tenderness anyway we BD'd and this time i have simply placed a pillow under my hips and not movingni think we have done all we can and o is passing so its the tww now.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hi ladies,

I'm new to this thread...I have just ordered some Softcups and have used Preseed once, last cycle with a BFN. I have also bought a Diva Cup for AF as I have been reading that people love them???


----------



## Hotpink

Miss Redknob said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm new to this thread...I have just ordered some Softcups and have used Preseed once, last cycle with a BFN. I have also bought a Diva Cup for AF as I have been reading that people love them???

Where is the like buttom


----------



## Kimbre

Hi ladies! i am new to the Soft Cups. checked in walgreens today and there they were along with a basal thermometer! yay. so i bought both!

i tried putting one in just to try it.... and i dunno, i feel like its not going to stay in?? maybe im doing it wrong? any tips? i pushed it back as much as i could too. TMI sorry.


----------



## dodgegirl

Kimbre said:


> Hi ladies! i am new to the Soft Cups. checked in walgreens today and there they were along with a basal thermometer! yay. so i bought both!
> 
> i tried putting one in just to try it.... and i dunno, i feel like its not going to stay in?? maybe im doing it wrong? any tips? i pushed it back as much as i could too. TMI sorry.

awesome !! If you go to www.softcup.com they have a "how to" video. 
You shouldn't feel it at all, and it shouldn't feel like it's going to fall out. It's all how you tilt it at first then tilt it up once it's most of the way in. try again, and good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Kimbre

Last night after bd I tried one again and I was laying down it was much easier and it stayed in and I coulnt feel it, but I don't think it was around my cervix? How can u tell if it is???


----------



## confuzzled

the race of the softcup ordered them saturday amazon said they wud b here today hope they cum tomorrow as this is the o week! havent had that deffinate line yet so please softcup come tomorrow!hehexx


----------



## phoebe

Good luck Confuzzled, hope they get here tom x:flower:


----------



## Kimbre

I tried soft cups again and it is 100% covering my cervix! yay!

cant even feel them. thought id have a problem since i have a tilted uterus but NO=)

I really really really hope that they help! we have been trying for so darn LONG.

Looks like O will be here on time due to CM and back ache and light stretches inside my ovaries im due to O on the 30th

Good luck everyone and i would recommend soft cups. and ill let you all know if i do get a BFP with them


----------



## Ready2BMommie

Kimbre said:


> I tried soft cups again and it is 100% covering my cervix! yay!
> 
> cant even feel them. thought id have a problem since i have a tilted uterus but NO=)
> 
> I really really really hope that they help! we have been trying for so darn LONG.
> 
> Looks like O will be here on time due to CM and back ache and light stretches inside my ovaries im due to O on the 30th
> 
> Good luck everyone and i would recommend soft cups. and ill let you all know if i do get a BFP with them

Hello! I am due to O on the 30th as well. I hope they work for all of us as well!!


----------



## Kimbre

Ready2BMommie said:


> Kimbre said:
> 
> 
> I tried soft cups again and it is 100% covering my cervix! yay!
> 
> cant even feel them. thought id have a problem since i have a tilted uterus but NO=)
> 
> I really really really hope that they help! we have been trying for so darn LONG.
> 
> Looks like O will be here on time due to CM and back ache and light stretches inside my ovaries im due to O on the 30th
> 
> Good luck everyone and i would recommend soft cups. and ill let you all know if i do get a BFP with them
> 
> Hello! I am due to O on the 30th as well. I hope they work for all of us as well!!Click to expand...

oh haha thats neat that we O the same day.


----------



## dodgegirl

Kimbre said:


> I tried soft cups again and it is 100% covering my cervix! yay!
> 
> cant even feel them. thought id have a problem since i have a tilted uterus but NO=)
> 
> I really really really hope that they help! we have been trying for so darn LONG.
> 
> Looks like O will be here on time due to CM and back ache and light stretches inside my ovaries im due to O on the 30th
> 
> Good luck everyone and i would recommend soft cups. and ill let you all know if i do get a BFP with them

so how could you tell if it was all the way around your cervix ? I used it on my AF days last week & i think it leaked out a bit? :shrug:


----------



## Kimbre

dodgegirl said:


> Kimbre said:
> 
> 
> I tried soft cups again and it is 100% covering my cervix! yay!
> 
> cant even feel them. thought id have a problem since i have a tilted uterus but NO=)
> 
> I really really really hope that they help! we have been trying for so darn LONG.
> 
> Looks like O will be here on time due to CM and back ache and light stretches inside my ovaries im due to O on the 30th
> 
> Good luck everyone and i would recommend soft cups. and ill let you all know if i do get a BFP with them
> 
> so how could you tell if it was all the way around your cervix ? I used it on my AF days last week & i think it leaked out a bit? :shrug:Click to expand...

I just had to search for my cervix a bit because mine is tilted back. once i found it i could feel that it was inside the bag.


----------



## angelluvbilly

Let me tell ya if you don't get the thing pushed in all the way you will know. ha ha After a few mins of sitting it will be big time pushing on ur pelvic bone. Ugg is that painful. Although I had one in yesterday and even with it hurting there was no leakage. I am 8dpo so not sure if i bought the thing in time since I never know when I O. So here's hoping.


----------



## confuzzled

so softcups came today whoohoo as still havent had a deffinate line yet! altho is a bit late this month! obviously knew i was waiting! anyway i got one out and bloody hell i didnt think they wud be so big and plastic and scary!altho it did seem to go in alright just worried its guna ping out!lol

good luck everyonexxx


----------



## Joyzerelly

So would holding the sperm close to the cervix a long time be likely to sway for gender?


----------



## Kimbre

yay confuzzled! they wont fall out if you have it in right! hahaha. i have to really try to get mine out.

Joy- im hoping so... i mean the boy sperm are faster but die off quicker...so im hoping itll be easier for me to have a boy this way. bc the girl sperm are slower but live longer. but either way i want one! hehehe.


----------



## dodgegirl

Joyzerelly said:


> So would holding the sperm close to the cervix a long time be likely to sway for gender?

I wish it worked that way !!! I SOOO want a girl !! :baby:


----------



## mammag

Ok, don't know how I've been on here for so long and TTC for even longer with no knowledge of these softcups!!! I've obviously seen the word a million times but TBH I thought it was something to do with AI. Boy was I apparently wrong! Just read through this 2 year long thread and see all these successful pregnancies! Off to buy some now and going to use them this cycle!!! So excited!!! :)


----------



## Hotpink

mammag said:


> Ok, don't know how I've been on here for so long and TTC for even longer with no knowledge of these softcups!!! I've obviously seen the word a million times but TBH I thought it was something to do with AI. Boy was I apparently wrong! Just read through this 2 year long thread and see all these successful pregnancies! Off to buy some now and going to use them this cycle!!! So excited!!! :)

:happydance::happydance::happydance:they do work:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dodgegirl

did my 1st & 2nd insemination with softcups this last weekend ! It went good, the first time I spilled a little but that's cuz I tilted it. Just got the sperm and poured it into the softcup and then inserted it as I squatted down.....we will see how successful it is in 2 weeks !!! :thumbup:


----------



## Kimbre

I used the softcups this cycle. Had a temp dip at 9 DPO higher temp today at 10 DPO having preg symptoms but it's usual for me with AF
Will update if BFP or BFN


----------



## TerriLou

Hi, sorry I haven't been on here for a while, well, not in this forum anyway. I have a bit of a problem sometimes with CM, so the preseed was partly for that and partly because so many people have said how they help the little fishies get to the bait.

I tried using the soft cups for AF, but as I have a really heavy bleed, I managed to fill one up in less than an hour, which wasn't nice, but they worked at the lighter times.

Going to use the cups again this cycle hoping to keep them all where they need to be. The extra bonus is the lack of the wet patch!


----------



## angelluvbilly

Well I def think I o'ed last night. So I woke up hubby and we bd. We put the spermies and preseed right into the cup. I bit tricky getting it in though. Lol spilled some, but hopefully not enough to matter. I sure hope keeping the cup in leads to my bfp. Kimbre I hope this is your month. Babydust to ya!


----------



## Kimbre

yay! you Od hahaha i always wake my DH up too bahaha:rofl: i am sure you got enough in there=)
i hope this is your month as well Angel!! FX for you.


----------



## MissCourtneyP

totally never heard of this, but I'm all over it...even just to keep from leaking afterward (I hate that feeling :sick: )

Wonder where I can get me some now!


----------



## Hotpink

MissCourtneyP said:


> totally never heard of this, but I'm all over it...even just to keep from leaking afterward (I hate that feeling :sick: )
> 
> Wonder where I can get me some now!

Welgreens has them but I got mine at walmart hehehe


----------



## MissCourtneyP

Hotpink said:


> MissCourtneyP said:
> 
> 
> totally never heard of this, but I'm all over it...even just to keep from leaking afterward (I hate that feeling :sick: )
> 
> Wonder where I can get me some now!
> 
> Welgreens has them but I got mine at walmart heheheClick to expand...

I'm in Canada. Not sure if Wal-Mart here will carry them  I found some carriers here though :D


----------



## Grumblebea

I'm in Fl and my walmart didn't have them, I ordered on line. Tried first one today for af so I can get good at putting it in when I really need it. I see over 500 pages on here, any suscesses?


----------



## Ready2BMommie

Well Ladies. I am praying that this turns into a success story. This is our first time using PreSeed and softcups and I just got my first BFP today!! How excited. it was ridiculously faint, but a line none the less! Good Luck everyone!


----------



## dodgegirl

Ready2BMommie said:


> Well Ladies. I am praying that this turns into a success story. This is our first time using PreSeed and softcups and I just got my first BFP today!! How excited. it was ridiculously faint, but a line none the less! Good Luck everyone!

OMG !!! So exciting !!!!!!!!! Congrats !!! :flower:
I hope I will follow you, I have a week 1/2 to test...and it will be after my 1st insem using softcups ! 

So awesome and excited for you !! :) :hugs:


----------



## whitglass

i've been ttc for 6 months and one of the things i did differently this month was use my Keeper (which is the same as a softcup/instead cup/diva cup) after every time we BD'd.

Got my BFP on saturday!!!

good luck to all xo


----------



## dodgegirl

whitglass said:


> i've been ttc for 6 months and one of the things i did differently this month was use my Keeper (which is the same as a softcup/instead cup/diva cup) after every time we BD'd.
> 
> Got my BFP on saturday!!!
> 
> good luck to all xo

oh wow, that gives me great hope for my BFP !!!! congrats !!! :thumbup:


----------



## Grumblebea

Ready2BMommie said:


> Well Ladies. I am praying that this turns into a success story. This is our first time using PreSeed and softcups and I just got my first BFP today!! How excited. it was ridiculously faint, but a line none the less! Good Luck everyone!

Congrats! Giving us ladies hope. Hope you have a sticky little bean!


----------



## wanabeamama

ive got my soft cups and conceive plus so excited to try them :)


----------



## Kimbre

BFN today at 12 DPO. figures. 
broken out... feeling like the :witch: is on its way....


----------



## angelluvbilly

On dpo 2 today after using preseed and softcups. Hopefully I will get my bfp in a few weeks as well! Congrats Ready that is so so exciting!


----------



## Kimbre

whats conceive plus??


----------



## Hotpink

Kimbre said:


> whats conceive plus??

Look it up on facebook hun there are a lot of women that use it..


----------



## wanabeamama

conceive plus is a lube that enhances sperm quiality and makes the sperm last longer and encoureges egg fertilisation you can get it on amazon next dat delivery :) ive just bought a medicen seringe so i can apply some internaly too then after bd i will apply a soft cup to hold the little guys near the cervix :)


----------



## Hotpink

wanabeamama said:


> conceive plus is a lube that enhances sperm quiality and makes the sperm last longer and encoureges egg fertilisation you can get it on amazon next dat delivery :) ive just bought a medicen seringe so i can apply some internaly too then after bd i will apply a soft cup to hold the little guys near the cervix :)

Gl hun :dust:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Hello ladies, Ive been TTC to 15 months and no luck:nope:, this is my first month using the instead cups (2nd day today) easy to put in and freaks me out to find it but did get it out. Im taking fertilaid, folic acid, and vitamin C with loads of water. I hope this will be our month for us....ive read so many bfp stories about using these cups Im feeling hopeful :thumbup: im on CD 12 of my usual 28 day cycle, im gonna keep you guys posted :flower:


----------



## mmcheek1

i used pre-seed and soft cups and on the second month got my BFP. i just want to keep your faith up. I believe it works the doctors told me at my 21 day check up that i did not even ovulate but a 2.7 but i think that i actually o'd late like day 22 or day 23. i am now six weeks almost. it's worth the few dollars that for sure


----------



## Hotpink

mmcheek1 said:


> i used pre-seed and soft cups and on the second month got my BFP. i just want to keep your faith up. I believe it works the doctors told me at my 21 day check up that i did not even ovulate but a 2.7 but i think that i actually o'd late like day 22 or day 23. i am now six weeks almost. it's worth the few dollars that for sure

Woohoo wowzers Congrats hun


----------



## mummymurray74

OMG!!! I ordered these and just had a trial run.......WTF!!!! i just couldnt get it in and then i panicked thinking if i was having trouble getting it in and then actually managed it how on earth would i get it back out!!! no no.......im not going to use these, i cant get them in there! Anyone else??????


----------



## mmcheek1

i never had one single issue


----------



## Kimbre

mummymurray74 said:


> OMG!!! I ordered these and just had a trial run.......WTF!!!! i just couldnt get it in and then i panicked thinking if i was having trouble getting it in and then actually managed it how on earth would i get it back out!!! no no.......im not going to use these, i cant get them in there! Anyone else??????

i had a hard time the first time too. but that was bc i was doing it on the toilet. if you're on your back right after :sex: just part your legs and insert. it goes in SO easy. and DONT worry about losing it... if you do you're prolly tightening your muscles in there and thats why you're having a problem. its not hard to get out. do that part on the toilet and push like your pooping almost if you're having a hard time gripping it and then you should be able to pull it out.\

i cant even feel it when its in there. if you can then its in wrong.


----------



## Aliciatm

im scared to put it in its huge


----------



## Rosered52

mummymurray74 said:


> OMG!!! I ordered these and just had a trial run.......WTF!!!! i just couldnt get it in and then i panicked thinking if i was having trouble getting it in and then actually managed it how on earth would i get it back out!!! no no.......im not going to use these, i cant get them in there! Anyone else??????

Um, YES. I used one last night for the first time. Had DH put it in after making sweet, sweet love, and just left it in overnight. Very comfortable! But, this morning, I couldn't get it out, so I had to send DH in after. :lol: We both thought it was pretty funny, actually. I felt like a bit of a failure, but it wasn't terrible.


----------



## Rosered52

mmcheek1 said:


> i used pre-seed and soft cups and on the second month got my BFP. i just want to keep your faith up. I believe it works the doctors told me at my 21 day check up that i did not even ovulate but a 2.7 but i think that i actually o'd late like day 22 or day 23. i am now six weeks almost. it's worth the few dollars that for sure

Congratulations! Trying out pre-seed and softcups myself this cycle, so that's very encouraging news. :)


----------



## Aliciatm

me to along with opks, and cbfm...


----------



## Rosered52

Aliciatm said:


> me to along with opks, and cbfm...

Jealous of your cbfm! I think I'll justify buying one of those next cycle, if I need to. :)


----------



## Aliciatm

im telling you buy it off of ebay. this is what i got... okay so i payed only $96.00 thats with shipping for:

1. cbfm
2. brand new unopened pack of test sticks 30 count
3. 27 opk strips
4. 10 preg strips
5. pre seed.


then i went out and bought softcups, and frer opks and a book... my total for those 3 things were only $30


----------



## Kimbre

Aliciatm said:


> im telling you buy it off of ebay. this is what i got... okay so i payed only $96.00 thats with shipping for:
> 
> 1. cbfm
> 2. brand new unopened pack of test sticks 30 count
> 3. 27 opk strips
> 4. 10 preg strips
> 5. pre seed.
> 
> 
> then i went out and bought softcups, and frer opks and a book... my total for those 3 things were only $30

holy thats crazy cheap!!! awesome, girl!

FX for you!!

how are you feeling hun? i added you to my TTC buddies:flower:


----------



## Aliciatm

im doing good just ready to get it all (my stuff i ordered) and start poas... im so ready for this cycle i put u on my sig too :) haha we are on the same cd, on same cd length cool


----------



## Kimbre

Aliciatm said:


> im doing good just ready to get it all (my stuff i ordered) and start poas... im so ready for this cycle i put u on my sig too :) haha we are on the same cd, on same cd length cool

YAY! be positive! if you have all that help maybe something will work!

and it is super cool we r on the same CD and CD length. hahaha. Itd be neat if we both got preggo!


----------



## Aliciatm

i know we are so gonna get a :bfp: im hoping for one so i can have my baby hopefully on feb 11


----------



## Kimbre

haha i know we will get our BFPs, just seems to take forever lol. id love to have my baby close to my bday! my bday is feb 13th!!!


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm going to have to try these.


----------



## Ready2BMommie

Good luck ladies! This was my first month trying Pre-Seed and Softcups together and I got my BFP a few days ago. We dtd every other night from CD10 to CD20 and used both every time. Sticky baby dust to everyone!:dust::dust:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

thats awesome congrats! im so hopeful after reading these stories! im getting used to the soft cups now, its been a long 15 ,months im trying but this is my 1st with soft cups, im anxious too :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i am going to try these but a bit scared ha don't no why x x x


----------



## Kimbre

dont be too scared silly. its really not so bad once you get the hang of it.


----------



## future_momma

I have used these for 8 cycles and not one BFP :( Still hopeful though.


----------



## amanda77

My DH said today after :sex: ......."I hope :spermy: got where it was supposed to go because it always seems like a lot comes out afterward!"

Then, he said "I hope we made a baby!" Wasn't that so sweet!!!!!!!


Anyway, maybe we should try these! This is probably silly, but when do you put them in? Afterward? :dohh:


----------



## Kimbre

yeah we just BD then i lay there and put them in. dont try on putting them in on the toilet... it doesnt work as well... i usually take them out on the toilet.


----------



## dodgegirl

amanda77 said:


> My DH said today after :sex: ......."I hope :spermy: got where it was supposed to go because it always seems like a lot comes out afterward!"
> 
> Then, he said "I hope we made a baby!" Wasn't that so sweet!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Anyway, maybe we should try these! This is probably silly, but when do you put them in? Afterward? :dohh:

yes I would just have them by the bed and be ready to put them in, before you get up. you can leave them in for 8-12 hrs after BD. good luck !


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls cant wait to try them hope i can get them in easley and out are i will just panic haha my oh laffs at me does it come with instruction on how to put them in x x x


----------



## dizzyshell

girls could someone tell me where to buy them .im from uk thoe does anyone know link or a shop in england thanks asap ladies im dying to buy one now now lol


----------



## TerriLou

dizzyshell said:


> girls could someone tell me where to buy them .im from uk thoe does anyone know link or a shop in england thanks asap ladies im dying to buy one now now lol

Hi, I bought mine from eBay, Amazon sell them too.


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

This was my first cycle using them, im a few days past O, used them with preseed because many ladies got their BFP's by using them WITH preseed so im excited, even if this isnt my month, im so confident in the next :happydance:


----------



## Rosered52

The softcups start to make me ache if I have the in for a few hours. I think that the circumference of the ring must be a little larger than my natural circumference. It kind of feels like when you have a tight hat on too long, or something else binding. Not a real problem, though, I just get the husband to take it out. That's right--my stubby fingers still can't reach all the way up there to grab it. :haha:


----------



## Msocwife

Just orderd some on amazon so i have them when we really start ttc, i figure might as well start using some "help" right from the start to increase the chances!


----------



## dodgegirl

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls cant wait to try them hope i can get them in easley and out are i will just panic haha my oh laffs at me does it come with instruction on how to put them in x x x

there's a great video on how to on their website:

www.softcup.com

good luck !


----------



## Aliciatm

i had to practice a couple of times. and you when you take it out you cant be all tensed up or it wont come out... goodluck i love mine


----------



## angelluvbilly

I used both preseed and the softcups for the first time this month. Been ttc for 15months now. Been cramping for 10 days now. nipples are very sore with white spots on them, major cm. Hoping this is it.


----------



## mzhiklass

Just realized I never updated... well we used the soft cups and preseed during my last cycle which happened to be our first cycle actively TTC and as you can see from my siggy i got my :bfp: I am so excited and very close to 100% sure they did the trick! GL to all of you! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## dodgegirl

angelluvbilly said:


> I used both preseed and the softcups for the first time this month. Been ttc for 15months now. Been cramping for 10 days now. nipples are very sore with white spots on them, major cm. Hoping this is it.

wow that's hopeful signs !!! Let us know !! Good luck !!


----------



## Hotpink

Last cycle I only used them for AF I was going to use them this cycle after :sex: but I got sick so didn't have the time :( next cycle will be better I hope..


----------



## LoveHands

I tried soft cups for the first time this cycle. Yesterday was the only day i didnt use them because i wasnt @ home. Im going to continue to use them for the next couple days though. I think they are cool and it kept EVERYTHING inside too. So fingers crossed.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your weekend is a good afm got my soft cups tried putting 1 in and i couldn't let go of it haha to scared haha x x x x


----------



## Aliciatm

dont be scared you cant loose it. i know how you feel though i was shaking the first time i tried and then i paniked because i couldnt reach it lol. but finally got it im way more comfortable now with them :)


----------



## caz & bob

did you get preggo using them x x x


----------



## Aliciatm

no this is my first cycle using them.. i started using them on af to get comfortable then started bding every day after af ended and started using them. Yesturday was my first positive opk. so we used them last night. We will be making love every night until cd 20 (im cd 14 now) so hopefully it gets us our bfp. i still get scared when i take them out... lol. we are silly.


----------



## caz & bob

ho right i have put 1 in :dance::dance: they feel like they really go back don't they i thought i lost it them then i push and i got my finger under the rim haha x x x


----------



## Aliciatm

yeah i know. i was so terrified i wasnt gonna be able to get it out but i did lol.... and yeah you really cant feel them that much they work pretty good.....


----------



## caz & bob

fx for us to get are bfps do you leave them in over night do you put them in ever time you have bd hun x x x


----------



## Aliciatm

leave them in over night to cover all basis... yeah im excited i hope we get our :bfp:


----------



## caz & bob

woopp i am excited now not scared haha i will put 1 in later when we have had it and leave it in till i go bed haha x x x


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

The first night i used them i freaked out, the second time was so hard trying to find them but im used to them now, they come in handy, im so anxious to test! even if its a bfn no prob cause i have that feeling soft cups is gonna do it for us :baby:


----------



## Kimbre

i was terrified as well. and when i tried to get it it was sooo far up i thought i wasnt going to be able to. but you just have to kind of relax or push to get your finger around it lol. its not so bad. and with my tilted uterus i feel like they will help us make a baby. and if not this cycle im going to get preseed next cycle to put in them=) ive seen alot of BFPs after trying with out them.


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

thats interesting...i saw alotta BFP's from using both pre seed and soft cups, im curious and anxious to know the results, gonna relax for now til testing :coffee:


----------



## caz & bob

goodluck to all soft cup team we has sex at 3 and still got mine in woopp take it out tonight before bed x x xx x x


----------



## caz & bob

i had mine in for 5 hours took it out and all the sperms have gone wooppp i had a dot of blood to think that was just me getting used to it x x x


----------



## Kimbre

everytime i use them theres still some sperm in them... i hope thats okay... but i dont leak any out of me like i do without them TMI sry. i leave mine in over night and then today i left it in for 10 hours... we will see what happens.


----------



## LunaBean

I used softcups and concieve plus (same as preeseed) this cycle and got my bfp! :D


----------



## caz & bob

woopp hope i get mine what did you do put some in the softcup and put it in x x x


----------



## LunaBean

I use a donor, so I mixed the sperm with the concieve plus in the pot, inseminated it using the syringe, then put concieve plus in the softcup too then put it in and left it overnight!


----------



## caz & bob

think i will try that just put some in the softcups and some on him x x


----------



## Aliciatm

thats what i do. i put the pre seed on him and and some in me . then after i insert my softcup


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm last tabs tonight woopp got a bit of o pain in my right side just had Sunday lunch it was lovely followed bye jamaican ginger cake yum yum x x x


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Hi Caz & bob, good luck! Spreading baby dust your way :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

:dust::dust::dust: to you to hun x x x


----------



## Kimbre

ugh ladies. yesterday i was having a ton of what felt like O pains... and i think i was Oing yesterday... but i thought i already had. do you still feel them the whole O day?


----------



## Aliciatm

im having o cramping too lol


----------



## caz & bob

i am in my right side not took my last pills yet tonight i will test for o 4 day after today x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well afm just finished my clomid for this month waiting on my opks and conceive plus think they will be her for next week ready for o woooppp x x x


----------



## Aliciatm

Goodluck I hope you hit that egg I will be testing June 7th lol I should be 9 or 10 dpo I know it's early but I have drawer full of pregnancy test lol


----------



## Hotpink

:dust: to all of us...


----------



## caz & bob

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: sticky sticky :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been the gym just chilling why my son is out with his friends weather her is ok today sunny wooppp x x x


----------



## confuzzled

hi all softcup users dont know if this has been said already but does anybody kind of get stomach pains when using softcups i know its in ok and i cant feel it but when putting it in it gives me like stomach pain sicky feeling and when i take it out the same feeling but lasts longer?
hope you all get bfp's soon


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been the gym took the dogs round the field and now chilling no hun never had stomach pain when i have used them x x x


----------



## TerriLou

Another 'Instead Cups' success! Got my first :bfp: yesterday after using Preseed and the cups. :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

wooppp congrats hun hope i will well just got my conceive plus wooppp will be trying it late with the soft cups wooppp x x x


----------



## Kimbre

congrats terrilou! thats so awesome! i was wondering how many cycles you used them? with out the pre seed or with.


----------



## tupi

TerriLou said:


> Another 'Instead Cups' success! Got my first :bfp: yesterday after using Preseed and the cups. :happydance:

:happydance: congratulations


----------



## caz & bob

well used my soft cups and conceive plus so just hope it gets me my bfp woopppp i think that conceive plus is a bit sticky but we loved it x x x


----------



## dodgegirl

confuzzled said:


> hi all softcup users dont know if this has been said already but does anybody kind of get stomach pains when using softcups i know its in ok and i cant feel it but when putting it in it gives me like stomach pain sicky feeling and when i take it out the same feeling but lasts longer?
> hope you all get bfp's soon

nope I never had any stomach pains :shrug:


----------



## TerriLou

Kimbre said:


> congrats terrilou! thats so awesome! i was wondering how many cycles you used them? with out the pre seed or with.

I used them (always with preseed), for the cycles in April and May. I didn't actually ovulate in April, so I guess I conceived in my first month using them.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm bloated today i am going to do opk in a bit well the body they drag out of the canal is a old man that's been missing since April x x x


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

I will be using softcup and preseed when me and my partner inseminate at home!!!

Good Luck ladies :::baby dust:::: & my FX cross to all who are TTC'ing!!!


----------



## caz & bob

fx to all us ttc s x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy Friday wooppp been the gym took the dogs the field now i am chilling for a hour before i go and soak some sun up because it lovely her today x x x


----------



## Aliciatm

its beautiful hear to its in the 90's... its friday and next week i start testing..prolly wil start on sunday or monday lol if i can wait that long probably not though.. bahahaha


----------



## wantanerd

I started using them two days ago and at first I thought I put them in wrong but I watched the video and I did it right. I guess I needed something to worry about after DTD since this is the first time I know for sure I am ovulating. 

They definitely work for me and keep everything in. Fingers crossed it helps me get a BFP this month = )


----------



## Kimbre

it was cold out here this morning but it seems to be warming up a little. i wish it was like the day b4 yesterday. it was sooo nice here.

i am 6 DPO hoping to wait to test until 10 DPO at least! but im feeling like AF is coming BAD.


----------



## caz & bob

fx for the girls who are testing goodluck to all of us x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all i have been shopping going in the yard soaking up some sun in a min hope the weather is her to stay woopp x x x


----------



## unapologetik

2mommiesTTC said:


> I will be using softcup and preseed when me and my partner inseminate at home!!!

Hey, me too!

My question to everyone else is.. have you ever heard of (or, well, suspected) softcups hindering conception? Like maybe if you put it in wrong, it might trap the semen away from the cervix?

I bought these while I was on AF to try, both for use during AF & TTC.. however I don't think I ever got it in right! It was really uncomfortable & kept slipping out if I moved much.. if I tried to push it back under the pelvic bone it kept a lot of pressure there which didn't hurt really, but was extremely uncomfortable.. especially laying down. I think I might not have got it under the lip of my cervix all the way, so it was bunched between my cervix & my pelvic bone.. but I tried a million different ways to get it in and same result! (Which was icky - I was on some heavy days during my AF at the time)

I'm worried if I put it in wrong it might trap the opening of the cervix away from the semen that's floating around in there, rather than keeping the semen close to it.. and I know that the only way to really find out is try it, and if it leaks after it's in, then probably didn't work right.. but I don't want to waste any :spermy:!

However I know softcups would ease my mind about leakage.. 

When I used them during AF they leaked when I used the bathroom, which the instructions say is normal.. but it was a lot more than just 'slight leakage.'

I think I'm going to have a trial run.. maybe use some EEO & food coloring?? and have my partner put one in and see if any leaks out or it all stays in the cup..

any idea if this could be dangerous in any way?

Thanks for any tips/advice!


----------



## Grumblebea

UPDATE: My DH and I have been TTC for 10 months now and this is our 1st cycle using soft cups and preseed, well it worked! I didn't have EWCM but obviously you don't need it! GL to you all!!!!!:dust::dust:


----------



## caz & bob

you have to make shore its pushed up behind your pubicbone hun heres a video https://www.softcup.com/video-tutorials x x x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi ladies :flower: Think I'm gonna order some softcups for this cycle #9 :thumbup: Good luck to you all x


----------



## TiggerToo

Okay - I browsed over half this thread, looked at the people several months to a year ago saying they were going to try this, and then I see the profiles and the avatars that say "mummy" and "expecting"....I'm convinced!

Headed to WalMart tomorrow.....ready to try anything! And the nice thing is this isn't a herb or a drug (which I'm not opposed to, I just don't want to mess with anything right now)....


----------



## Grumblebea

TiggerToo said:


> Okay - I browsed over half this thread, looked at the people several months to a year ago saying they were going to try this, and then I see the profiles and the avatars that say "mummy" and "expecting"....I'm convinced!
> 
> Headed to WalMart tomorrow.....ready to try anything! And the nice thing is this isn't a herb or a drug (which I'm not opposed to, I just don't want to mess with anything right now)....

If you go to coupons.com, they have a $1.00 off printable coupon. My 1st month using them along with preseed and I would definitely recommend them!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Kimbre

Grumblebea said:


> TiggerToo said:
> 
> 
> Okay - I browsed over half this thread, looked at the people several months to a year ago saying they were going to try this, and then I see the profiles and the avatars that say "mummy" and "expecting"....I'm convinced!
> 
> Headed to WalMart tomorrow.....ready to try anything! And the nice thing is this isn't a herb or a drug (which I'm not opposed to, I just don't want to mess with anything right now)....
> 
> If you go to coupons.com, they have a $1.00 off printable coupon. My 1st month using them along with preseed and I would definitely recommend them!:dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

AWW congrats Grumble! did you put the preseed right in the softcup??? i may try the preseed if i dont et my BFP this cycle.


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

i read that some ladies do put the pre seed in the cup too, gonna try that soon :winkwink:


----------



## mmcheek1

hi i used pre seed and put it inside the cup i am now almost 8 weeks and just seen my little pebbles heart beat it's worth the try


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girl the hope your all well afm doing a Sunday dinner chicken yumm yummm starving i put conceive plus in my soft cup and some on the oh and me using them today i am in my fertile period x x x


----------



## TiggerToo

YAY YAY - told DH about these and he was very very interested - got my coupon in hand and will go to Wally World straight away after work today....might check the commissary/BX before I leave the base today...

LOVING all the BFP's I've seen on here with these - eight/nine days to AF and then WE SHALL SEE....I'm feeling lucky, girls!

(Getting PreSeed too - can't be too careful!)


----------



## caz & bob

how much preseed or conceive plus do you put in loads or just a bit x x x


----------



## MrsFX

Hi girls can I join you? 
We are on month 10 of ttc # 1. Never thought it would take this long and never thought I would be buying softcups but I am at the point where I am:
- Drinking grapefruit juice (for increased EWCM)
- Own a CBFM (third month using this)
- Doing the SMEP
- Use concieve plus
- Take my temperature daily
These things have just crept up on me one each month! 
The last 2 months AF have taken it out of me emotionally and I have found this site really helpful. Just hope I can post a BFP soon.

I am a bit concerned about 'inserting' the softcups while lying down. Any tips or reassurance welcome!

On CD 2 today, I hope Amazon deliver in time!!


----------



## caz & bob

i always put mine in laying down hun you cant get it wrong hun just make sore its behind your pubic bone hun x x x


----------



## dodgegirl

2mommiesTTC said:


> I will be using softcup and preseed when me and my partner inseminate at home!!!
> 
> Good Luck ladies :::baby dust:::: & my FX cross to all who are TTC'ing!!!


I just bought some preseed today and will be putting it into a softcup w/the spermies on my insem today ! 

last month was our 1st month trying and i didnt use preseed. :shrug:

so we will see what happens in 2 weeks !!


----------



## mmcheek1

just apply a small amount and smear it all around the inside of the cup dont use gobs of pre seed or conceive plus anywhere a little goes far.


----------



## dodgegirl

mmcheek1 said:


> just apply a small amount and smear it all around the inside of the cup dont use gobs of pre seed or conceive plus anywhere a little goes far.

Thanks ! Yah I just measured with the syringe it came with and used the recommended 3g. :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all afm waiting for a nice line on a opk hope i get 1 today x x x


----------



## momwannabe81

One more week apx to my Ov. Have insemination scheduled for friday monday and tuesday hopefully LOL will use the spread suggestion it's my 3rd month trying with donor insemination


----------



## Grumblebea

Kimbre said:


> Grumblebea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TiggerToo said:
> 
> 
> Okay - I browsed over half this thread, looked at the people several months to a year ago saying they were going to try this, and then I see the profiles and the avatars that say "mummy" and "expecting"....I'm convinced!
> 
> Headed to WalMart tomorrow.....ready to try anything! And the nice thing is this isn't a herb or a drug (which I'm not opposed to, I just don't want to mess with anything right now)....
> 
> If you go to coupons.com, they have a $1.00 off printable coupon. My 1st month using them along with preseed and I would definitely recommend them!:dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> AWW congrats Grumble! did you put the preseed right in the softcup??? i may try the preseed if i dont et my BFP this cycle.Click to expand...

No, I inserted about half of a syringe before we dtd and I would lie there after and DH would hand me the SC and I would try to stay like that until morning but if I had to go to the loo, I would wait atleast 15-20 min!
We have been TTC for about 10 months and the only thing we changed this cycle was sc, predeed, epo and grapefruit juice.:dust::dust::dust: to you all!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

DH and I are not yet TTC. But, after reading this thread and other reviews about softcups I think I'm going to buy them and given them a try. Why not start with these right off the bat for the best chance? I'm so glad to have this site. No matter what topic regaring TTC and/or products I can always find information :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm took son school been the gym now chilling i hope i get a strong line on a opk today so i can start are :sex: marathon x x x


----------



## SummerRocks

No success here yet .. but we do use the soft cups to hold the sperm up there longer.

Hoping for success soon


----------



## MrsPTTC

OH MY! My softcups arrived and they are huge!! I thought they'd be smaller than they are, I don't know how the heck I'm gonna get it in the right place - I struggle with tampons as it is! Wish me luck.... x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls left my soft cup in over night woopp sex again today got a nice line on my opk really dark woopppp the pic is blurry my cam is rubbish x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0205.jpg
File size: 7.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MrsFX

Mrspttc. Mine haven't arrived yet but I'm sure I'll think the same. Best practice before it's needed. X


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: not going the gym so going to do a yoga dvd instead then take my dogs for a long walk my lower abdomen is sore today think i am about to pop a nice big egg out i hope wwwooooopppp x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

well i recieved my softcup from the lovely caz and bob and had a go,, and it was fine acually,, i got myself abit worked up bfore hand but all went ok x


----------



## caz & bob

good luck kel for this month on them we can do it hun x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

Thanks again Hun
I showed hubby and he got abit freaked out lol x


----------



## caz & bob

well girls when i put my soft cup in i must of put it far back i scared my self when i come to get it out i couldn't so i pushed and got my finger under the rim haha x x x


----------



## MrsPTTC

I'm REALLY scared to try them!! :sick: x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy Friday wooppp i have been the gym round the field with the dogs now chilling don't no if to have sex again or what but think i o yesterday my opks wasn't as dark you will be fine hun they carnt get stuck or ewt to take them out just squat down xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

well ladies iv got a softcup in,,, hehe first try of them and i must say im impressed x


----------



## MrsPTTC

I've just put mine in too, I've no idea if its in properly but can't feel it so I assume so. Only thing is if I put my finger in (TMI) I can feel it really easily & have no problem getting it out, is that normal? I think maybe my pubic bone is further forward than it should be :shrug: x


----------



## keepsmiling

i did that the first time i used it
it kept slipping forward then i realise it wasnt tucked behind my pubic bone lol
how long do i leave it in fr?x


----------



## caz & bob

up to 12 hours kel i have got mine in to put it in a 6 so i will take mine out before bed x x x


----------



## MrsPTTC

It was definitely in right as I tried to take it out an hour ago and it was certainly tucked in there! Quite difficult to get my finger round to pop it out but it wasn't as bad as I thought. I took the dog for a long walk and I still couldn't feel it with all the walking around. I am concerned though of how I'm going to get it in when I'm lying in bed after DTD as you're supposed to put them in sitting on the toilet! :shrug: x


----------



## caz & bob

i just ly there and put it in hun when we have had dtd x x x


----------



## mzhiklass

MrsPTTC said:


> It was definitely in right as I tried to take it out an hour ago and it was certainly tucked in there! Quite difficult to get my finger round to pop it out but it wasn't as bad as I thought. I took the dog for a long walk and I still couldn't feel it with all the walking around. I am concerned though of how I'm going to get it in when I'm lying in bed after DTD as you're supposed to put them in sitting on the toilet! :shrug: x

its very easy laying down, actually i think alot easier. all you have to do is pinch it closed some and insert it ppushing it slighty down and back. you should feel it "pop" into place. I also found that the "Juices" that were inside me made it slip into place even easier. GL!


----------



## unapologetik

I tried using softcups for my AF and it always popped out & was uncomfortable & leaked a bit.. but I still wanted to use it for my insemination. I inseminated tonight and put it in, how do you know it's it in right?? If it's not leaking, right? I feel a little pressure on my pubic bone but nothing too bad, but what if it's keeping the semen away from the cervix instead of holding it against it? I dunno.. I like that nothing is coming out - but I'm worried it's not gonna allow the sperm to get where it needs to go. :wacko:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been food shopping came back took my son fishing it was brill he court loads just come back oh has gone for a run and then off to the chinese when hes back 2 dpo for me woopp x x x


----------



## 4boys1girl

hi all! been using softcup for 3 cycles now. so far no BFP, i i still love them. u should know they are in correctly if you cant feel them, there is no leakage, and when you pull it out later there is a pool of fluid in it still. you may check internally by feeling for cervix and usually can feel it in center behind plastic barrier. FX for all of our BFP's this month! good day girls


----------



## Kimbre

4boys1girl said:


> hi all! been using softcup for 3 cycles now. so far no BFP, i i still love them. u should know they are in correctly if you cant feel them, there is no leakage, and when you pull it out later there is a pool of fluid in it still. you may check internally by feeling for cervix and usually can feel it in center behind plastic barrier. FX for all of our BFP's this month! good day girls

this will be my 3rd cycle with them coming up... no BFP.

i still like them though too! hahaha
and im glad you said that they are in right if you cant feel them and theirs a pool of it still in there... i thought id been doing it wrong cuz there was some in it still=)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well the weather her has been :rain::rain all day 3 dpo fro me wooppp x x x


----------



## MLS

I love them too!! but so far no bfp for me. This is month #1 of ttc, we we shall see!!! ;)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i have been the gym done light exercise weather her is still crap x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well not going the gym today my washer has broke so waiting in for the man i have gutted the house top to bottom symptom wise non at all today x x x


----------



## Aliciatm

hey girlies... so af is officially 2 days late going to obgyn for appt.. hopefully before they do my pap i will get a bfp.. if not im gonna ask for a blood test


----------



## caz & bob

goodluck hun x x x


----------



## valerie1708

Ladies,

I have a question about softcups ... it's quite TMI so please bear with me ...

I tried softcup today for the first time. I watched the video on the Internet on how to insert and I did exactly as it shows, sitting on the edge of the bed, I squeezed softcup in the middle and inserted, it went in smoothly, I kept on pushing it with my finger until it stopped and then I felt my cervix being inside the cup but as I get up and walk, I can definitely feel it. It causes some discomfort ... what did I do wrong? I also can feel some leakage ... oh huh!


----------



## Kimbre

i would lay down and do it. i had a hard time doing it sitting up... it just wouldnt really go in.


----------



## valerie1708

Kimbre said:


> i would lay down and do it. i had a hard time doing it sitting up... it just wouldnt really go in.

I layed down afterwards and tried to re-position it. I guess first try is always akward, I will get better I hope.


----------



## mzhiklass

valerie1708 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I have a question about softcups ... it's quite TMI so please bear with me ...
> 
> I tried softcup today for the first time. I watched the video on the Internet on how to insert and I did exactly as it shows, sitting on the edge of the bed, I squeezed softcup in the middle and inserted, it went in smoothly, I kept on pushing it with my finger until it stopped and then I felt my cervix being inside the cup but as I get up and walk, I can definitely feel it. It causes some discomfort ... what did I do wrong? I also can feel some leakage ... oh huh!

did you make sure that the front of it was behind your pelvic bone? if it was not that can make things a little uncomfortable and cause leakage.


----------



## Glowstar

Hi ladies....I'm probably a bit late to join this thread but wanted to give you all some hope that I got my BFP after 8 cycles TTC using Soft Cups for the 1st time!!! (I am 40 years old!)

I inserted mine straight after BD...lying on my back I got OH to hold my legs up and rock me back slightly while I inserted it. I had minor leakage the first time and after that I just made sure I pushed it up as far as I could. I kept each one in for 10-12 hours and we used them 3 times. 

I can't say 100% sure but I'm pretty certain it was because of using them we got a BFP as it was the ONLY thing we did different!! 

I hope it works for you all :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honey08

:hi: can i say , ive used these when ttc my son and worked after 3mth ttc him we used them and pre-seed the last 4mth (9mth ttc ) 

since ttc2 i cudnt get the in correct anymore :? weird i know BUT this mth i did and i left it in 24hr:blush: forgot bout it :lol: this was the day of a pos opk x

glx x


----------



## valerie1708

> did you make sure that the front of it was behind your pelvic bone? if it was not that can make things a little uncomfortable and cause leakage.

I think so ... :shrug:

Im going to try and practice to insert and remove one before next BD lol


----------



## TKay

Hey ladies. I've spent countless hours on this site, and I finally get to post my success story here. My fiance and I have been TTC for 3 cycles now and I got my BFP 3 days ago. This is our third cycle trying, but it was our first cyle using soft cups. These things really work! I was using the clear blue ovulation kit and got my smiley face on Sunday June 5th so I likely O'd on Monday June 6th. We used soft cups after BD that Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday just to be safe. I would put one in that night after BD and would keep it in until morning. After BD I would also prop myself up on a pillow and stay lying down for at least 30 minutes before getting up to use the restroom and get ready for bed. I also drank 1 cup of pineapple juice every day after O because I read somewhere that it was supposed to help with implantation. Probably just an old wives tale, but I was desperate and willing to try just about anything. So, here are my symptoms leading up to my BFP:

1-3 DPO: Nothing out of the ordinary.

4 DPO: Started having minor cramping. Broke down in tears at work and even cried in front of my boss. I couldn't make it stop!! It was like there was no off switch. I knew something was up. Feeling SUPER bloated and OMG the gas! Also, lotion like CM...lots of it.

6 DPO: Had a sharp pain in the morning and something told me that that may have been implantation. I told my fiance this and he looked at me like I was crazy. I told him I think we did it...I think this is going to be our month. He was skeptical as he didn't want to get his hopes up like we had the previous 2 months only to be disappointed. Later that evening I noticed that I could smell everything. My fiance ate a pizza at the movie theater and when he leaned in to kiss me I could smell the milk from the cheese on his lips! Also, more lotion like CM...lots of it.

7 DPO: More cramping, head ache, and craving Ketchup and tomatoes. NEVER EVER eat ketchup on my eggs because I think it's DISGUSTING, but went to IHOP with the fiance and put ketchup on my eggs. Also, got emotional when the fiance made a joke about my weight. I wouldn't talk to him and started feeling HUGE even though I was in a size XS dress that day...I knew I was being ridiculous!

8 DPO: I wasn't going to test until 10 DPO, but that morning I broke down and took a First Response HPT. I saw a very very very faint line. I had taken dozens of these tests the past 2 months and there was never a second line...not even a faint one. I wasn't going to tell the fiance yet, but just couldn't help myself. Brought the test into work and showed one of my girlfriends. She said it was faint, but she definitely saw a line. I went home after work and couldn't resist taking another one at 4 pm. The line was darker!! I could even take a picture of it (my camera phone wouldn't pick up the faint line on the first test) and sent it to everyone asking if they saw the line. I went out and bought a digital test to take the next morning.

9 DPO: When I woke up in the morning I knew I was pregnant! Had a pounding headache and nausea. Took the digital test first thing in the morning and got a YES+. Went in and got blood work that same day and the test results confirmed it. BFP!!!! 

The only thing we did differently was using the softcups and drinking pineapple juice. I swore I would share my story as soon as I got my BFP. GOOD LUCK LADIES!!!!


----------



## valerie1708

Congrats on :bfp: TKay! Have a happy & healthy pregnancy! x

I am up for trying anything and hoping softcups will help to keep swimmers in! =)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: gilrs woopp congrats all who got there bfp hope i am going to be joining you not long now to test x x x


----------



## babyjo

Hey ladies after spending the last few minutes reading this thread I am going to go ahead and order the soft cups from amazon. I ovulate next week so I hope it comes in time. I think I'm going to find it hard to insert them as when I have a smear test it takes the nurse time to get to my cervix (sorry TMI). I think I will give a trial run through before. I will try anything! The number of BFP on this thread is amazing! Good luck everyone


----------



## valerie1708

babyjo said:


> Hey ladies after spending the last few minutes reading this thread I am going to go ahead and order the soft cups from amazon. I ovulate next week so I hope it comes in time. I think I'm going to find it hard to insert them as when I have a smear test it takes the nurse time to get to my cervix (sorry TMI). I think I will give a trial run through before. I will try anything! The number of BFP on this thread is amazing! Good luck everyone

You can get them from  HERE , they do 1st class delivery (signed for). I've ordered mine Saturday last week and got them Tuesday, very fast. HTH


----------



## MrsPTTC

Wow ladies, congratulations on your BFP's!! Lovely to hear the softcups success stories! H & H 9months :flower: x


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

How awesome is that? Congrats! I practiced using them for the first time last month, this month I used them on all my fertile days with pre seed :happydance: cant wait to test!


----------



## Miss Redknob

I tried softcups for AF today, I had no leakage but what a mess they make when taking them out...Is there an easier way???


----------



## Hotpink

Miss Redknob said:


> I tried softcups for AF today, I had no leakage but what a mess they make when taking them out...Is there an easier way???

Lol sorry about that well your suppost to take them out nice and easy but low not like a tampon...


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

Does anyone know where I can buy the instead cups....I live in New Jersey and can not seem to find them anywhere....any suggestions??


----------



## caz & bob

amazon and ebay hun x x x


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

@Caz & Bob Thankssssssss you! I will order them this week!!


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

I will be testing at 10 DPO, this is my first month using soft cups on every fertile day with pre seed! :happydance:


----------



## Aliciatm

I buy mine at walgreens


----------



## Kimbre

oh hum.... i am almost out of softcups only 3 left and almost out of OPKs only 3 left have to go to walgreens tomorrow. and i really dont want to pay so much for OPKs ugh. but i never ordered them online this cycle and now they wouldnt be here on time. grrr.

got my pre seed!!! cannot WAIT to use it. does anyone know what days i should start using it!!!?


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! just wanted to give some encouragement. i used softcups and preseed and got preggy with my last two babies, both on the first time using them:thumbup:


----------



## keepsmiling

oh thats good then x


----------



## babyjo

blessedmomma said:


> hi ladies! just wanted to give some encouragement. i used softcups and preseed and got preggy with my last two babies, both on the first time using them:thumbup:

That is very encouraging!:thumbup:Did you put preseed inside the soft cup too....My softcups get delivered tomorrow.:happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

hope i get mine in a couple of days 1st month using them and conceive plus woopp x x x


----------



## blessedmomma

ok probably tmi coming up here so if your squeemish, dont read....

we used the preseed in the injectible tubes. so we filled one up and inserted it before dtd. after dtd i would stay laying down and insert the softcup. i would make sure it was in the right place, covering my cervix before standing up. i also went in every now and then and poked around on the outside of the softcups to push the spermys up in. dont know if that helped, but someone suggested it. you should also try to have an orgasm after getting the softcup in place. im sorry if your DH isnt down for this, mine was thankfully:blush:

we also did a different method too. this is probably even worse tmi....
sometimes i would get the softcup ready with preseed in it. then would use some on my hands and use my hands to get him there. you cant get any saliva around it will kill spermys, so make sure you use the preseed so he doesnt get chaffed. sorry ladies, there is not a decent way to explain all this. i would catch the spermys in the softcup, lay down and insert it in me. then of course poked at the outside like with the other method. this method probably worked better for me cuz sometimes after dtd and inserting it some would come out, like i missed some. and of course try to have an orgasm after this one as well.

it aint pretty, but hey..... this is baby making:thumbup:


----------



## Hotpink

blessedmomma said:


> ok probably tmi coming up here so if your squeemish, dont read....
> 
> we used the preseed in the injectible tubes. so we filled one up and inserted it before dtd. after dtd i would stay laying down and insert the softcup. i would make sure it was in the right place, covering my cervix before standing up. i also went in every now and then and poked around on the outside of the softcups to push the spermys up in. dont know if that helped, but someone suggested it. you should also try to have an orgasm after getting the softcup in place. im sorry if your DH isnt down for this, mine was thankfully:blush:
> 
> we also did a different method too. this is probably even worse tmi....
> sometimes i would get the softcup ready with preseed in it. then would use some on my hands and use my hands to get him there. you cant get any saliva around it will kill spermys, so make sure you use the preseed so he doesnt get chaffed. sorry ladies, there is not a decent way to explain all this. i would catch the spermys in the softcup, lay down and insert it in me. then of course poked at the outside like with the other method. this method probably worked better for me cuz sometimes after dtd and inserting it some would come out, like i missed some. and of course try to have an orgasm after this one as well.
> 
> it aint pretty, but hey..... this is baby making:thumbup:

I'm so glad I'm not the only onelol


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks for the info Blessedmomma! :thumbup:

Well ladies I used mine after BD for the first time the other night and I have to say they are great and wonder why I didn't try them earlier!! It was so much easier to insert lying down, and cos of all the conceive plus & "natural lubricant" it slipped straight in. I put a squirt of conceive plus in the cup first. Normally I have :spermy: and lube coming out of me overnight and most of the next day (sorry TMI!) and need to wear a pantyliner but I was so much cleaner as everything was caught in the cup! Fab! I've heard so many good stories of first time BFP's but don't wanna get my hopes up too much! :dust: to you x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls witch :af: got me cd1 well i have been in contact with my fs secretary and there sending my for a scan on cd10 wooppp to see what my lining is like because i think its to thin on 100mg when i was on 50mg i got Cort preggo twice not had a sniff of one with this 100mg well on to round 4 for me :cry: fed up and gutted just hope this round works for us the soft cups and concieve plus did nt do the trick for me but i am going to use them this cycle x x x


----------



## babyjo

caz & bob sorry to hear that the witch got you.

MrsPPTC ditto why didn't I use these earlier too!

I tried my softcups last night and they were great. I thought it was going to be a military operation but it was soooooooo easy. I didn't have my preseed to hand so used it without. I wasn't sure how long to keep it in for. (sorry tmi) I kept it in for 10 hours but even when i took it out it still had what looked like spermies in. What's the maximum you girls have kept it in for? They are so comfortable I'm scared I will forget I've got it in until I next BD! lol!

Blessedmomma I think i may use your poking technique next time. lol! Thanks for the detail hun.


----------



## keepsmiling

iv just strted using them as i got a pos opk yesterday
we bd then i put a bit of concieve plus in the cap and inseted x


----------



## babyjo

keepsmiling said:


> iv just strted using them as i got a pos opk yesterday
> we bd then i put a bit of concieve plus in the cap and inseted x

FX for us! Lets hope this is our month:thumbup:


----------



## EmmaRhiannon

Are these the right ones?

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Instead-Soft...althCare_RL&hash=item5639b8d8f6#ht_2450wt_908


----------



## Glowstar

Yes Emma those are the exact ones I used. After 8cycles I got my bfp. Unfortunatelyi have miscarried but as soon as I am able we will be using them again.


----------



## EmmaRhiannon

Sorry for your loss hunny :( fx'd for you tho sweetie :) :dust: xx

I think we'll get those then, give it a whirl!! :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Glowstar said:


> Yes Emma those are the exact ones I used. After 8cycles I got my bfp. Unfortunatelyi have miscarried but as soon as I am able we will be using them again.

:hugs: Sorry for your loss Goldstar. Can I ask how many cycles you were using the softcups before you got your BFP? x


----------



## caz & bob

its say after 8 cycle she got her bfp hun x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all good been the gym really worked my ass off so needed it happy Friday woopppp cant wait to start on the soft cups again hope this month it will get me my bfp 2nd month using them x x x


----------



## KTsmiles

2mommiesTTC said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy the instead cups....I live in New Jersey and can not seem to find them anywhere....any suggestions??

I found them at CVS. Most drug stores/pharmacies that have a feminine hygiene aisle should have them. Although I did look at target and didn't see them there. GL and :dust: to you! KT


----------



## Kimbre

i looked a month ago and the soft cups werent in walmart... i checked again and bought them a couple days ago...so try walmart, i bought them at walgreens as well.


----------



## MrsPTTC

caz & bob said:


> its say after 8 cycle she got her bfp hun x x x

Yes lol, I know it took 8 months to get her bfp but was wondering how many months she used the softcups for of those 8 :) x


----------



## caz & bob

MrsPTTC said:


> caz & bob said:
> 
> 
> its say after 8 cycle she got her bfp hun x x x
> 
> Yes lol, I know it took 8 months to get her bfp but was wondering how many months she used the softcups for of those 8 :) xClick to expand...

haha i am dumb haha ho right x x x:thumbup:


----------



## Glowstar

Sorry for confusion....we were trying to conceive for 8 cycles total....FIRST CYCLE USING INSTEAD CUPS = BFP!! in fact we BD'd less that cycle than previous ones and we only DTD on CD8 once and CD10 twice...using the cups each time. I Ovulated on CD10 so I think the BFP was a result of the BD 2 days before ov :winkwink:
Obviously it's all a bit sensitive at the moment as I've since miscarried but I will be using them as soon as we can TTC again :flower:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls just got back from shopping af packed her bag yesterday so we had sex and today i am just spotting so we will sex again today and i am going to use a soft cup woopppp sex everyday this cycle i will get my bfp x x x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Glowstar said:


> Sorry for confusion....we were trying to conceive for 8 cycles total....FIRST CYCLE USING INSTEAD CUPS = BFP!! in fact we BD'd less that cycle than previous ones and we only DTD on CD8 once and CD10 twice...using the cups each time. I Ovulated on CD10 so I think the BFP was a result of the BD 2 days before ov :winkwink:
> Obviously it's all a bit sensitive at the moment as I've since miscarried but I will be using them as soon as we can TTC again :flower:

That's brilliant to hear Glowstar!! Amazing the number of people who try softcups first time and get their BFP's!! Especially after a number of months TTC. So sorry about your :angel: though. Hope it's not long before you get back in the game :winkwink: x

Other ladies on this thread, have any of you been using softcups a while and still waiting for your BFP?!

Caznbob, OMG :sex: every day of your cycle?! Wow, couldn't hack that at all, DH would have a fit if I suggested that! :haha: x


----------



## caz & bob

:rofl::haha: x x x


----------



## 4boys1girl

MrsPTTC said:


> Glowstar said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for confusion....we were trying to conceive for 8 cycles total....FIRST CYCLE USING INSTEAD CUPS = BFP!! in fact we BD'd less that cycle than previous ones and we only DTD on CD8 once and CD10 twice...using the cups each time. I Ovulated on CD10 so I think the BFP was a result of the BD 2 days before ov :winkwink:
> Obviously it's all a bit sensitive at the moment as I've since miscarried but I will be using them as soon as we can TTC again :flower:
> 
> That's brilliant to hear Glowstar!! Amazing the number of people who try softcups first time and get their BFP's!! Especially after a number of months TTC. So sorry about your :angel: though. Hope it's not long before you get back in the game :winkwink: x
> 
> Other ladies on this thread, have any of you been using softcups a while and still waiting for your BFP?!
> 
> Caznbob, OMG :sex: every day of your cycle?! Wow, couldn't hack that at all, DH would have a fit if I suggested that! :haha: xClick to expand...



Hi! this is my 3rd cycle using softcups...still waiting for BFP :wacko:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

first month using soft cups and pressed combo, im 9dpo today, trying to figure out if i should wait a few days or start testing tomorrow :shrug:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm doing a Sunday roast chicken afters ice cream yum yum can't wait i am starving trying4ababyy i would test hun now x x x


----------



## blessedmomma

Trying4ababyy said:


> first month using soft cups and pressed combo, im 9dpo today, trying to figure out if i should wait a few days or start testing tomorrow :shrug:

9 dpo is pretty early, but if you have extra i would say test!!!!! i got a bfp at 9dpo with my last one. had never tested that early so dont know if i would have gotten them that early with the others ot not

:test::test::test:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

I think im going to wait because 9dpo is still early, for a few days I had huge painfully sore bb's now its better :shrug: not giving up and not putting hopes up high too, just taking things day by day, how are you guys? :flower:


----------



## caz & bob

don't blame you for not testing i don't because i get sick of bfn all the time so your better off waiting till af is late x x x


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

thats exactly what im going to do!!! And now i have new plans, if AF gets me this month, im going to work on losing some more pounds before the next eggy drops :thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

thats probably good plans. it seems like when i start working out i get pregnant:thumbup:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

a few pounds off helps fertility, I dont know how much in exact but it sure helps to be in better shape and take some weight off. I still havent tested im going to wait until the day AF is due.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been the gym round the field with the dogs weather her is lovely to hot to sit out x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls been the gym took dogs round field done the gardens now chilling till i need to do something else weather nice again think theres only me who posts on her haha x x x


----------



## keepsmiling

u and ur gym caz
ul be stick thin bfore long x


----------



## caz & bob

i hope i don't lose newt still the same lv but not weighed my self for ages think i will in the morning we got a cup in i have had sex since cd3 everyday i have had a cup in i am going to keep at it all month wooppp x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls wooppp lyin in the morning kids are off tomorrow well my son hasn't got long left in juniors school now secondary school next big step he cant wait i am dreading it hope he will settle x x x


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

heya ladies just passing by to check up on you guys, im on CD1, I only had one symptom last cycle, no worries, now time to lose a few pounds before I lay another eggy. This will be my 2nd cycle using pre seed and soft cups, im not giving up on them. Gonna relax for now. hope you guys have a good day :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

im sorry trying4ababyy. i hope you catch it this cycle hun:hugs:


----------



## jackii_8

Softcups are great! I just tried using them this month and actually got BFP!! Even if we hadn't gotten a positive test, I would recommend them. I found them comfortoable and easy to use. So nice not to have to worry about leakage! (ew, sorry)


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

I agree the soft cups are easy to use, you don't feel them in, and no worrying about leakage too, love them! :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

fx you catch the egg this month hun i am useing my softcup ever day this cycle love them x x x


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

I will be heading to walgreens tonight to get my softcup !!! can't wit

:dust: to everyone!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

jackii_8 said:


> Softcups are great! I just tried using the
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m this month and actually got BFP!! Even if we hadn't gotten a positive test, I would recommend them. I found them comfortoable and easy to use. So nice not to have to worry about leakage! (ew, sorry)

Fantastic news, congrats! :happydance: I'm testing on sat, 10dpo, & its my first month of softcups. With all these first try :bfp:'s its hard not to be too optimistic!! x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls chill day today why my son is off school i have pain in both of my legs today and on my left side well got my scan tomorrow wooppp to see whats going on weather hes :rain: this morning but it looks like its going to brighten up now woopp x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy Friday woopp well didnt have my cd10 scan done because the forum my doc give me u have to book an appointment so have to wait till next month so i am hoping it will be a scan of my bfp next month ha well been the gym had tea now chilling i have got o pain hope i o early this month i should catch the egg were have in bd ever day and i have used my concieve plus and soft cups woopp x x


----------



## Sw33tp3a

hi ladies i have been using the soft cups only this cycle. first time was a little weird and the second time was ok. we will see if they worked. 1dpo today


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well i have woke up in a foul mood need to shake it off so going to do dinner and then chill in the sun all day with some tunes blasting good luck no this is my 2nd month useing them x x x


----------



## MarcsMrs

Using softcups & CBFM this cycle & loving that they are so easy to put in & that there is no leakage! Really hoping for a BFP! Second cycle with CBFM so we dtd every other day on highs & both peaks.....hope it was enough!!!


----------



## 4boys1girl

third cycle GONE...and no luck with the soft cups...grrrr. Hope everyone else has better luck then me. But I will continue to use them bc I think the idea is great!


----------



## caz & bob

aw 4boys1girl good luck next cycle have u tried preseed in the cup or concieve plus x x x


----------



## blessedmomma

4boys1girl- your luteal phase is kinda short. have you thought about taking some b-complex vitamins? the b-6 will make your body produce progesterone naturally extending your luteal phase. b-12 will help to detour a MC and of course it has folic acid which is always good for baby. and the other b-vitamins in it will help it all absorb better in your body. bet you will only need a b-50, not b-100 as its only a little short. i used it with my 4th and got bfp first month using that and softcups with pre-seed. my luteal phase was 8-10 days. if im looking at yours right it looks like 10-11 days? i was told if i did get pregnant it would get flushed out cuz luteal phase needs to be long enough to sustain it. luteal phase is day after ov til af. you have spotting first too, so your progesterone is probably dropping early. you probably will have a hard time conceiving or maintaining a pregnancy with this. i had same thing as you. it can go that way after giving birth, or having a MC, or even after taking birth control pills. even some foods can do it. anything that effects hormones can drain you of b-vitamins lowering your progesterone making spotting happen before af. this drop will effect your chance of pregnancy


----------



## 4boys1girl

caz & bob said:


> aw 4boys1girl good luck next cycle have u tried preseed in the cup or concieve plus x x x

yes...I have been using pre-seed, soft-cups, fertilaid, fertileCM for about 3 1/2 months now. I have appointment on tues with the fertililty specialist to found out 'what's the deal'. I do like the soft-cups though, they are very re-assuring and easy to use ;) Hopefully I get some answers tues, as we have been ttc for a year now!!! gets frustrating!


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

FertileAid messed up my cycles, I stopped taking it


----------



## caz & bob

i take pregnacare been taking it for 3 month hope you get answers hun x x x


----------



## 4boys1girl

does pregnacare have vitex in it?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls 4boys1girl not a clue hun but i think there ok i take mine in a morning with breakfast x x x


----------



## Aliciatm

fertilaid. i wouldnt take it it made my cycles regular but my dr said it messed up ovulation and etc... As for me..not preg bleeding dk why. if i wouldnt have took out my softcup i would have never noticed it this morning


----------



## charbarxx

hey ladies, does anyone know where i can get softcups/moon cups/ anything similar, in the uk? or will i have to order them? xx


----------



## Aliciatm

you will only want to use soft cups when ttc. moon and diva cups sit lower so really they arent ideal for women ttc. softcups sit close to cervix. you can order them online though


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

I have some lying around-- I tried them for AF before. So, do you just DTD and then pop one in? How long do you keep it in? Is that it? 

Hmm...worth a shot maybe.


----------



## caz & bob

you can order them off ebay hun and amazon you can leave them in for 12 hours holdon2hope x x x


----------



## MarcsMrs

I got mine on EBay! I usually leave them in until the next morning & then take them out but you can leave for up to 12hours I think!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Well the softcups didn't work for me, I wasn't first time lucky, CD1 today, cycle 10 :cry: But I'll continue to use them as I love them for the mess (or lack of!) Good luck ladies x


----------



## MrsPTTC

4boys1girl said:


> does pregnacare have vitex in it?

No it definitely doesn't as I was taking pregnacare & vitex separately. I've come off them both now & am using boots own brand version of pregnacare, cheaper & no illuminous pee ha ha x


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

soft cups and pre seed didnt work for me last cycle and that was my first cycle using them, but i do love them, im going to continue to use them because you never know :baby:


----------



## blessedmomma

trying- do you chart at all?


----------



## tupi

Trying4ababyy said:


> soft cups and pre seed didnt work for me last cycle and that was my first cycle using them, but i do love them, im going to continue to use them because you never know :baby:

I loved them but...I developed an severe allergy. I don't know from whom ,preseed or soft cup:wacko:
I had a BFN last month but I'm afraid to use them again because of the allergy.
If you are not allergic go for its. :happydance:


----------



## Lisa_84

I've been using preseed and soft cups for 3 cycles now (although the 2nd cycle we missed O), no luck yet but maybe this month! I do love using them together for the lack of mess afterward. 

Has anyone else noticed leakage? Occasionally when I get up I'll hear a squelching sound (tmi, lol) and the soft cup leaks. Wondering if it's because I have a tilted uterus? Maybe I'm shaped differently? Because I push that sucker in as far as possible but this does happen sometimes.


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

i never had that experience before, its quite possible because you have a tilted uterus, theres lots of success stories about them, this is my 2nd cycle using them with pre seed :flower:


----------



## caz & bob

goodluck to all of use in her hope we all get the bfp this month x x x


----------



## momwannabe81

Onto cycle 4 for me any got donation after :) opk. Its bothering my uterus tho a lil sore. Never had issues but when I put it in today had the hardest time, had to force it up my p bone. Weird....but I guess cause of me fixing to O.


----------



## 4boys1girl

Went to my fertility specialist on Tues. He told me that pre-seed is ok to use sometimes, but NOT recommended during the fertile window. He said that most lubricants can do harm to sperm and it is best not to use it because it can actually prevent and decrease chance of pregnancy. I don't think I am going to use it this cycle, at least not internally or in the softcup. maybe just as an external lubricant. I don't wanna take a chance of ruining my chance, so for one month, I will see what happens.


----------



## valerie1708

I thought Pre-seed was sperm friendly ... :shrug:

I started using it this cycle with softcups ... it looks just like ewcm.


----------



## blessedmomma

maybe he hasnt heard of pre-seed??? it actually is one of only a couple that is sperm friendly. the ph is formulated to not kill sperm. most lubes are too acidic and he is right about them. pre-seed is used by dr's for ivf

https://www.preseed.com/


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls preseed is used for ivf to so it is ok to use i have just got a nice + opk x x x


----------



## Lisa_84

Thank god because I've been using plenty of preseed this cycle! :)


----------



## littlemonster

Lisa_84 said:


> I've been using preseed and soft cups for 3 cycles now (although the 2nd cycle we missed O), no luck yet but maybe this month! I do love using them together for the lack of mess afterward.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed leakage? Occasionally when I get up I'll hear a squelching sound (tmi, lol) and the soft cup leaks. Wondering if it's because I have a tilted uterus? Maybe I'm shaped differently? Because I push that sucker in as far as possible but this does happen sometimes.

I didn't use them for TTCing, but for AF and I had them leak twice...Not sure I'll use them again now, but I think I need to look into MacGyver techniques right now.

There are alternatives such as the Moon Cup and the Diva Cup and The Keeper.


----------



## Katesmithers

Lisa_84 said:


> Has anyone else noticed leakage? Occasionally when I get up I'll hear a squelching sound (tmi, lol) and the soft cup leaks. Wondering if it's because I have a tilted uterus? Maybe I'm shaped differently? Because I push that sucker in as far as possible but this does happen sometimes.

I have used the softcups for my period before and when I would go to bathroom, I would get a little leakage. They say that your kegal (sp) muscles might flex (like when you pee) giving the soft cup a little squeeze and it tilts a bit. It goes right back into place after it tilts. So many when you get up you flex your muscles!

Hopefully that helps!


----------



## Lisa_84

Very helpful & makes sense - thanks!


----------



## 4boys1girl

blessedmomma said:


> maybe he hasnt heard of pre-seed??? it actually is one of only a couple that is sperm friendly. the ph is formulated to not kill sperm. most lubes are too acidic and he is right about them. pre-seed is used by dr's for ivf
> 
> IDK ... just sayin what he told me. He knew what I was talking about and just said "there are a few that 'claim to be sperm friendly'... but they can still interfere with sperm survival". I' m not sure either way, but just taking his advice (even if it is only one cycle).


----------



## blessedmomma

i dont blame you one bit for taking his advice. i used it on my last two pregnancies with softcups and got pregnant both times on first time trying. if you have adequate cm you really dont need preseed. i had plenty but figured every little bit helps:thumbup:

the ph of most lubes is about 5 or less. preseed is 7 to 8. when a woman is not fertile she has a ph of around 4.5. it goes up to 7-8 around ov time so that sperm will live. it has to be more acidic when not fertile to keep us from getting yeast infections. so if you use preseed when your not ovulating you run the risk of a yeast infection. your messing with your ph which is in place for a reason. but using preseed while ovulating will help and should match your natural ph during ovulation time. there has been a lot of research done on it


----------



## Lisa_84

Makes sense - plus I'd rather the little swimmers get there in plenty of EWCM vs. risking being too dry :)


----------



## blessedmomma

here is some research i found a couple years ago on preseed.
the first is just the clinical studies. i did a lot of research projects in college so i like studies like this. might be too lengthy for some...
https://www.buypreseed.com/clinical-studies/

here is another one showing that more sperm are motile after 30 mins when using preseed compared to using nothing
https://www.buypreseed.com/is-preseed-a-scam/

and absolutely love this one. it shows the sperm in the preseed during their experiment.
https://www.preseed.ie/preseed-difference.html


----------



## Lisa_84

That picture is so cool! Thanks for posting


----------



## Sw33tp3a

if i dont concieve this cycle we will be trying the pre-seed. already on my shopping list.


----------



## Glowstar

I used conceive plus as don't have alot of ewcm, that worked for me.


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: well happy Friday wooppp i am going the gym last good work out today because i am o wooppp hope i catch that egg this month x x x


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

i absolutely love pre seed and soft cups, cant wait to be the next statistic on having that successful story =)


----------



## Charlie_x

where can i buy these from? im in the uk and cant find them anywhere?


----------



## SpringerS

Does anyone know how a softcup compares to a diaphragm? I've been considering using my diaphragm to do just this after sex.


----------



## caz & bob

you get the soft cups off eBay or amazon hun x x x


----------



## valerie1708

Charlie_x said:


> where can i buy these from? im in the uk and cant find them anywhere?

I got mine online from https://www.sme-fertility.co.uk/instead-cups-for-fertility/instead-cups.html

Hope it helps x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been food shopping came back had :sex: going chines for tea x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls relaxing day for me today ff put me at 3dpo woopp stay away :af: going to try and keep my self busy and try and not think to much about it x x x


----------



## blessedmomma

good luck caz!!! i am not trying/not preventing, but always prayingfor the Lords will to be done in my life. had a weird feeling this month and started testing at 3dpo:wacko: started getting weird evaps at 5dpo. got a bfp yesterday at 9dpo. dont know how i knew. my womens intuition is NEVER right. i never have any idea im pregnant and never guess the sex right. i have an 18 mo old and 4 mo old so we will be busy!!!! good Lord will get us through though, He always does:flower:

we didnt use softcups or preseed since we werent ttc this time, but like i said we got preggo first time using them with my last 2 babies.

here is my 9dpo frer yesterday


----------



## blessedmomma

wanted to add im praying for all of you and hope its not a long wait to your bfp's!!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

blessedmomma said:


> good luck caz!!! i am not trying/not preventing, but always prayingfor the Lords will to be done in my life. had a weird feeling this month and started testing at 3dpo:wacko: started getting weird evaps at 5dpo. got a bfp yesterday at 9dpo. dont know how i knew. my womens intuition is NEVER right. i never have any idea im pregnant and never guess the sex right. i have an 18 mo old and 4 mo old so we will be busy!!!! good Lord will get us through though, He always does:flower:
> 
> we didnt use softcups or preseed since we werent ttc this time, but like i said we got preggo first time using them with my last 2 babies.
> 
> here is my 9dpo frer yesterday
> View attachment 233211

so is this a positive because i see two lines or is this a evap?


----------



## Glowstar

Congrats!! That's a great bfp for 9dpo! Xx


----------



## caz & bob

congrats hun wooppp hope all the rest of us will get are s this month x x x


----------



## blessedmomma

Sw33tp3a said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> good luck caz!!! i am not trying/not preventing, but always prayingfor the Lords will to be done in my life. had a weird feeling this month and started testing at 3dpo:wacko: started getting weird evaps at 5dpo. got a bfp yesterday at 9dpo. dont know how i knew. my womens intuition is NEVER right. i never have any idea im pregnant and never guess the sex right. i have an 18 mo old and 4 mo old so we will be busy!!!! good Lord will get us through though, He always does:flower:
> 
> we didnt use softcups or preseed since we werent ttc this time, but like i said we got preggo first time using them with my last 2 babies.
> 
> here is my 9dpo frer yesterday
> View attachment 233211
> 
> 
> so is this a positive because i see two lines or is this a evap?Click to expand...

def a bfp!

thanks ladies! hope to see some more on here:happydance:


----------



## 4boys1girl

wow! Congrats...that's awesome. so ur babies will be 13 months apart? u will be busy ;) luv it!!


----------



## blessedmomma

thank u 4boys1girl! we are very excited. yes they will be 13 months apart. my last two are 14 mos apart. life will be pretty fun! 

although i didnt use softcups and preseed, i am using natural progesterone cream to fix my cycles which were wonky after my last baby. also taking b vitamins for the same reason. im sure these helped me get pregnant since b vits boost fertility. even though i could stop taking them after 1st tri i will continue taking them throughout for a calmer baby. i wasnt sure of that after reading it, but after my last pregnancy and his personality im a believer! he is the most mellow baby ever:thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls just been matalan with oh mum why she got some holiday bits been the gym done light exercise been round the field with me dogs now chilling before i do tea 4dpo x x x


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Caz...I 'think' I am around 4dpo too :winkwink: I'm in my cycle after M/C and D&C so really no real clue but pretty sure I have ovulated. We kind of timed it OK'ish around OV deciding not to wait.....I'm 40! time is NOT on my side. 
Not holding out much hope but hoping my body is at least getting back to some kind of normality. :thumbup:
We did use Instead Cups a couple of times though :winkwink:


----------



## Angel baby

My softcups came in today! Of course I am only CD4 so not ready to use yet but definately going to have to get a bottle a wine and test run one of these suckers! I'll admit, after having children, I am not as tight as I use to be, BUT I definately dont have a crater either! BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! I am totally cracking up how large these are! I can't wait for my husbands reaction when he see's them! SO HOPING FOR A BFP this month to preseed and softcups!


----------



## caz & bob

woopp glow star we can be buddies hun x x x


----------



## Glowstar

Course we can...we can obsess together :haha::haha:

Angel...they aren't as daunting as they look and slide in pretty easy when you squeeze it length ways :winkwink: Just make sure you push it right up (spermy fingers euugggh!!) and it sits behind the pubic bone. Sounds odd but you'll feel it...and know it's in right :thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

angel baby i thought the same, they look huge. but they pop in place very easy and really are one size fits all:thumbup:


----------



## MarcsMrs

angel baby I felt the same when I got them first, took one out & was like WTF....these are HUGE but they are so easy to put in & you dont feel them!! They are great!


----------



## Angel baby

I'm going to test one out tonight so when the time comes, I don't mess it up experimenting! I can't wait to see my DH reaction when he gets home! It's christmas in July over at my house with all this fertility stuff! OPKs, HPTs, preseed, softcups, BBT, prenatal vitamins! I think he thought Id get a tubal reversal and bam, I'm pregnant! NOT!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

husbands are funny


----------



## Lisa_84

My softcups are still leaking - no matter what they tend to shift and I get a not-so-pleasant flood, LOL Pretty convinced it must be due to my tilted uterus.

At least they keep it in for a while...either way, I'm lying down on my tummy for about 20 mins then on my back for another 30 with a pillow, so the spermies should get where they need to go anyway, despite the leakage that happens when I stand up :)


----------



## Angel baby

I put one in tonight! Rather comical! But I got it! My DH is still laughing at the thought of it in there! He said, that ain't gonna mess my stuff up is it? Goofball!


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: woke up i feel like shit feel ruff i haven't had a drink hope i Sweet it out at the gym 5dpo wooppp x x x


----------



## Glowstar

Sounds promising caz. X
Nothing happening here accept I keep getting the odd twinge in my uterus area, thinking it's probably because of the D&C. Mind you to be honest at 5 dpo your body doesn't even know it's preg or not yet it's too early for implantation to happen. Average is 7-10 days. I was 8dpo when I got my bfp.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

well i took a First response and it was BFN this morning so waiting a few more days.will test again. its to early i think


----------



## Equess

I was wondering, those with a tilted uterus or cervix how are you finding the use of these soft cups? easy? because i have always had issues with even just tampons in the past.


----------



## Lisa_84

Re: tilted uterus see my answer above...I have no problem putting them in (never had an issue with tampons either) but mine does tend to shift most of the time when I stand up, or after a few hours if I move a certain way, causing leakage.


----------



## blessedmomma

caz i started having some symptoms at 5dpo and ended up preggers this month. i am pretty positive it implanted at 8dpo. i had cramps that morning and got a very faint pos at morning of 9dpo. frer 6 days sooner can pick up less than 5miu. the thing is there is something called epf- early pregnancy factor that is being produced before implantation. it is really telling your body, hey im coming- get ready. if you google early pregnancy factor you should be able to find out quite a bit about it. also hcg does start being produced in small amounts within the fertilized egg but does not get into your blood or urine until after implantation. this can also effect your body. hope this is your month!!!


----------



## Kimbre

Equess: I have a tilted uterus and the doc said it's really tilted haha and I can't even feel Em. I have to be laying down but they slip right in. I have bit of a time getting them out but I just bare down while on the toilet and wrap my finger around the ring and it cones right out. They work well for me although if I move to much sometimes it shifts too:)


----------



## Equess

Thanks ladies :) do you all lay on your stomach instead of on your back after bding


----------



## caz & bob

blessed mommy i hope so hun feel terrible today x x x


----------



## MrsMM24

I swear by softcups, ABSOLUTELY!! However, with a tilted uterus, I hear that sometimes they don't fit well, and some suggestions are a diaphram that is made by your OBGYN. As well, laying on the stomach rather than the back. 

I am a BIG proponent of PRACTICING putting them in without the "donation" so that you can be a "pro" when the time comes. :haha: 

So wishing all the TTC and 2WW ladies out there good luck, fxd, and plenty loads of :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## blessedmomma

caz & bob said:


> blessed mommy i hope so hun feel terrible today x x x

hopefully you will look back on today and know its all worth it!


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

this is my 2nd cycle using soft cups hope i catch the eggy :flower:


----------



## MrsMM24

Trying4ababyy said:


> this is my 2nd cycle using soft cups hope i catch the eggy :flower:

GL and LOADS of :dust: in the quest to catch the egg....


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

thanks mrsmm24, did you get preggo from soft cups? :flower:


----------



## Kimbre

yes i was told to lay on my stomach.


----------



## MrsMM24

Trying4ababyy said:


> thanks mrsmm24, did you get preggo from soft cups? :flower:

Yes!!! We used Softcups the last 2 cycles. It is safe to say that they were a part of this conception. I also was temping and using OPKs, and using Robitussin!:thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

well not having :sex: tonight don't feel up to it x x x


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

MrsMM24 said:


> Trying4ababyy said:
> 
> 
> thanks mrsmm24, did you get preggo from soft cups? :flower:
> 
> Yes!!! We used Softcups the last 2 cycles. It is sage to say that they were a part of this conception. I also was temping and using OPKs, and using Robitussin!:thumbup:Click to expand...

wow thats awesome! Congrats! This is our 2nd cycle using soft cups and pre seed, im ovulating today as we speak :thumbup:, time to bring out the sexay lingerie :happydance:


----------



## Angel baby

MrsMM2 that is great!!!! Waiting on O day still!


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats mrsmm24!!! hope we see more bfp's!!!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

trying to think :bfp:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well been the gym came back made a sandwich for dinner a tuner and onion one may fav well couldn't eat it it knocked me sick so had to make a cheese one hope its a nice bfp coming my way 6dpo x x x


----------



## Sw33tp3a

xaz &bob that is a good sign the sandwich thing of not feeling up to it even though its your favorite, my hubby wanted sushi last night i almost got sick at the idea, its my favorite though which was funny. 

hope everyone is doing good, last night i had mild pressure cramps in my lower abdomen and some spotting on when i wiped so i hope that was IB Fx'd. for:af: . sometimes i feel like im in and sometimes i feel like im out. so just wish the BFP would show or AF so i can stop going well maybe... i test tomorrow. but may wait till thursday!best wishes to all.


----------



## blessedmomma

sweetpea i hope this is it for you hun. i thought i was out and felt like af was coming early but got a bfp instead. have been having cramps and back aches but its normal. hope your spotting was IB!! 

caz when are you testing??? thats some good symptoms. im already getting sensitive to smells and foods. my hubby was changing a poopy diaper last night and i about vomitted. 

did another test today, will probably test til fri or sat. af is due fri. my line came up darker than control line today! think its safe to get excited now:happydance:


----------



## Aliciatm

thats A :bfp: congrats... happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## caz & bob

blessed momma think i will test over the weekend probuly Sunday hun love your hpt very strong line there i bet your having twins hun x x x


----------



## 4boys1girl

WOW BLESSEDMOMMA... I just realized this is going to be your 6th child?!? That is soooo awesome! Congrats again ;)


----------



## Kimbre

blessedmomma thats great! happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## blessedmomma

4boys1girl said:


> WOW BLESSEDMOMMA... I just realized this is going to be your 6th child?!? That is soooo awesome! Congrats again ;)

yes it will be! we let the Lord decide on how many children and when for us, so ntnp for rest of our lives and He has truly blessed us. my hubby i think is a poas addict too. he gets me tests all the time:haha:he was so excited to see todays lines, he said its so dark. he is so happy to be a daddy again. it never gets old seeing new life being created:cloud9: when people tell us we must have our hands full, my DH says we have our hearts full. i love when he says that!

caz :shock: i would be so busy! my two littlest are 18 mos and 4 mos


----------



## Glowstar

Caz, good luck with the testing keeping everything crossed. Superdrug tests are good. I got what I thought was an evap at 9Dpo and a good bfp at 10dpo.


----------



## blessedmomma

Glowstar said:


> Caz, good luck with the testing keeping everything crossed. Superdrug tests are good. I got what I thought was an evap at 9Dpo and a good bfp at 10dpo.

that same thing happened with my last pregnancy


----------



## Lisa_84

Congrats on the :bfp:!! 

Re: tilted uterus, I also lie on my tummy for 25 mins or so then flip over for another 30 mins for good measure ;)


----------



## Equess

Lisa_84 said:


> Congrats on the :bfp:!!
> 
> Re: tilted uterus, I also lie on my tummy for 25 mins or so then flip over for another 30 mins for good measure ;)

LOL thanks :) Apparently i have been doing it wrong lol  i have always been laying on my back with my legs up.


----------



## Lisa_84

Equess said:


> Lisa_84 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the :bfp:!!
> 
> Re: tilted uterus, I also lie on my tummy for 25 mins or so then flip over for another 30 mins for good measure ;)
> 
> LOL thanks :) Apparently i have been doing it wrong lol  i have always been laying on my back with my legs up.Click to expand...

To be honest I think the little spermies get where they need to go once he ejaculates, and while lying down I'm sure probably helps our chances, just think of the women who get pg without even trying, and I bet they get right up after :sex:! So I wouldn't worry too much about it.

Take my approach and I think you cover all bases, lol


----------



## MrsPTTC

Congrats Blessedmomma! :happydance:. So, whats this lying on front Vs back thing all about, is it just ladies with a tilted uterus or is this now the new thing to try lol?! x


----------



## Lisa_84

They say that after BD you should lie on your back with a pillow under your hips for at least 15 mins to help use gravity to guide the :spermy:s But, if you have a tilted uterus, it's apparently better to lie on your tummy with a pillow under your hips instead based on the angle the uterus is tilted. I try both just in case ;)


----------



## MrsMM24

Trying4ababyy said:


> MrsMM24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying4ababyy said:
> 
> 
> thanks mrsmm24, did you get preggo from soft cups? :flower:
> 
> Yes!!! We used Softcups the last 2 cycles. It is sage to say that they were a part of this conception. I also was temping and using OPKs, and using Robitussin!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> wow thats awesome! Congrats! This is our 2nd cycle using soft cups and pre seed, im ovulating today as we speak :thumbup:, time to bring out the sexay lingerie :happydance:Click to expand...

Yes... go get to it! Hope it goes well and there is an egg chase happening in there as we speak. GL and :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS and a H&H 9 mos BLESSEDMOMMA, that is looking like a real serious :bfp:!!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

blessedmomma said:


> sweetpea i hope this is it for you hun. i thought i was out and felt like af was coming early but got a bfp instead. have been having cramps and back aches but its normal. hope your spotting was IB!!
> 
> caz when are you testing??? thats some good symptoms. im already getting sensitive to smells and foods. my hubby was changing a poopy diaper last night and i about vomitted.
> 
> did another test today, will probably test til fri or sat. af is due fri. my line came up darker than control line today! think its safe to get excited now:happydance:
> 
> View attachment 234685

how many dpo are u hun


----------



## Equess

thanks for the advice :)


----------



## blessedmomma

Sw33tp3a said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> sweetpea i hope this is it for you hun. i thought i was out and felt like af was coming early but got a bfp instead. have been having cramps and back aches but its normal. hope your spotting was IB!!
> 
> caz when are you testing??? thats some good symptoms. im already getting sensitive to smells and foods. my hubby was changing a poopy diaper last night and i about vomitted.
> 
> did another test today, will probably test til fri or sat. af is due fri. my line came up darker than control line today! think its safe to get excited now:happydance:
> 
> View attachment 234685
> 
> 
> how many dpo are u hunClick to expand...

today i am 13 dpo. af is due friday for me. looks like she will be MIA though:happydance:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

when did you get the first BFP


----------



## blessedmomma

extremely faint pos morning of 9dpo on frer 6 days sooner test. it wouldnt even show up on a pic. that night i held my pee and took one on same kind of test. here is a pic of 9dpo evening, it was already darker...


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well just got back from my sons leaver assembly never cried so much in my life very sad so proud of him weather her is nice so going for a wake after dinner with the dogs x x x


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Faint :bfp: what do u think ladies?https://i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv60/april04281983/jj022-1.jpg first time using soft cups and actually trying as well besides ntnp.... for the past year. 2 weeks till my anniversary :) hope it gets stronger...


----------



## MrsMM24

That is DEF looking like a :bfp: faint but definitely :bfp:!! Probably just early, try again in about 2 days, first pee of the AM! GL :dust: I am optimistic!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

thanks MS M


----------



## blessedmomma

sweetpea that looks like my first bfp!!!!!! congrats hun!!!!:happydance:
keep testing every morning hun, bet they get darker:hugs:

caz:cloud9:


----------



## caz & bob

sweet pea wooppp congrats :yipee: x x x


----------



## Glowstar

Congrats Hun!! FYI I got better stronger results on all my tests with 2nd/3rd urine. Might be worth a try instead of fmu tomorrow. So pleased for you xx


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i gotta go buy more


----------



## blessedmomma

mine get darker later in the day too:winkwink:

have no idea why:shrug: would love to see more pics today though!


----------



## Lisa_84

:bfp: !!! Congrats!!! :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Congratulations sw33tp3a!! :happydance: x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girl happy friday wooppp well afm been the gym took dogs out picked my son up from funday at school weather her was lovely before now dull x x x


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Hi ladies, im 2dpo going on 3, 2nd cycle of soft cups and pre seed, hope im another statistic :winkwink: how are you guys doing? =)


----------



## caz & bob

8dpo for me hun not long now to test x x x


----------



## Aliciatm

im on cd 11 no o yet. dr prescribed clomid for nxt cycle hopefully i get my :bfp: before then. if not i will still be using my softcups and preseed


----------



## caz & bob

good luck with the clomid hun xx xx


----------



## Angel baby

I haven't even ovulated yet but getting a day closer! :)


----------



## Lisa_84

I finally got my first positive OPK ever! So lots of :sex: ;)


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

yay lisa thats awesome! have fun :flower:


----------



## Lisa_84

Yep, it's a daily activity! LOL


----------



## Glowstar

Good luck to everyone about to ovulate and to those in the TWW. :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i got a tesco cheapey do you think i should test in a min or wait till Monday or Tuesday 9dpo and i have held my wee for 3 hours weather her is shit so just chilling all day x x x


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i think u should wait


----------



## Glowstar

Personally I would wait...until at least tomorrow :winkwink:


----------



## blessedmomma

if you only have one test i would wait. otherwise pee away. i got my first very faint bfp at 9dpo. i did one later that afternoon and it was darker


----------



## MarcsMrs

AF got me today :( On to another cycle, 2nd one with soft cups so Im really hoping it works! Heading to Doc on Monday for day 3 bloods & hoping for some answers :(


----------



## Glowstar

Sorry MarcsMrs....don't give up...keep going :hugs::hugs:

CAZ!!!!!! ignore EVERYTHING I said before about testing....I am the kettle calling the pot black!!! by now I hope you ignored my advice and POAS!!!

OK ladies HELP!!! I am totally crapping myself!!! I have felt weird for a couple of days....neck ache for about 4 days and swear my nipples are like they were when they were pregnant..even other half commented that they looked like saucers!! So I go to the shops this afternoon and wander into poundland and pick up some HPT's for the next time we are seriously trying...2 for a £1...strip tests 25miu sensitivity. Great for a POAS addict.

So I get home at 4.00pm and decide to go to the loo.....only 9dpo and pee'd in a cup....I know...bad girl right!!! so I dip the cheapie strip and sit on the loo watching the dye run through it and I swear I see a faint line remember just over a week ago I did a 10miu IC to make sure I had def ovulated and the HCG was completely out my system and got a complete stark white BFN. I had a couple of digi's in the draw....so decided what the hell put yourself out of your misery...will say 'not pregnant', other test is prob an evap etc etc...this is what I got...

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/9dpo25miu160711-1.jpg

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/digi9dpo16711.jpg


----------



## Sw33tp3a

congrats hun if the digi picket it up then defenantly gongrats on the bfp... wooohooo


----------



## blessedmomma

yay glowstar!!!!! congrats!!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

congrats glowstar thats awesome! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

glowstar wooppp :yipee::dance::yipee::dance::yipee: congrats x x x


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks girls but I am seriously freaking out.....only had a MC on 17th June and D&C on 18th June...no AF since :wacko::wacko:

Caz.....I say test...your chart looks awesome.

FYI....I DID use the Cups this cycle too :thumbup:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Glowstar how many cycles did you use soft cups until you got your BFP? Im curious about the average time ladies use them until they get their BFP's:flower:


----------



## Glowstar

we had been TTC for 7 cycles and then I used the Instead Cups for the first time on my 8th cycle and got a BFP!!! sadly miscarried and now on cycle 9...used them again and BFP!!!

Another thing both OH and I have been doing is taking Maca Root supplement, 500mg per day :winkwink: we started that about 5-6 weeks before BFP first time and have been taking it again for the last 10 days. It's supposed to be an excellent fertility supplement :winkwink:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Thats fantastic! Congrats! Keep us posted! Im @ 3dpo and this is our 2nd time using soft cups with pre seed, they are great :thumbup: Wishing you a H & H 9 months :hugs::happydance:


----------



## Equess

congrats!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well Sunday roast on the go weather crap so chill chill chill all day with oh and my son 10 dpo wooppp only going to test now if :af: is late x x x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Congratulations Glowstar! :happydance: My DH and I are on Maca too, been taking it about 4months I think now. No BFP for me yet but fingers crossed. I've been to see a FS and am getting bloods taken next cycle and also having a HSG. Hopefully it'll clear me out and I'll get my :bfp:! x


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

good luck caz :flower:


----------



## MrsPTTC

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls well Sunday roast on the go weather crap so chill chill chill all day with oh and my son 10 dpo wooppp only going to test now if :af: is late x x x

Hope the :witch: stays away for you! OMG just looked at your chart, HOW MUCH :sex: have you had lol?! I'm gonna show my hubby, I think he'll have a fit :rofl: x


----------



## caz & bob

:rofl: x x x


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

caz i just payed attention to your chart too, wow where did you get all the stamina for all that Bd'ing? :thumbup: wish you good luck :flower:


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS GLOWSTAR!!! :bfp: H&H 9 mos!


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: well son has gone school i have just gutted the house now chill in tell 2pm going watching my son in his school performance weather :rain::rain: her x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i have been the gym come back niped asda now chillin weather is scrap still x x x


----------



## blessedmomma

when are you testing caz????


----------



## caz & bob

ho don't no hun haha i think i am going to wait to see if af come if not i will test sick off wasting money on hpts hun 12 dpo my af is 28 to 33 on clomid x x x


----------



## Sw33tp3a

3 days late hoping i get a bfp soon. tested yesterday and BFN waiting a few more days then test if no AF yet... boobs are hurting mad today and yesterday thats new.


----------



## caz & bob

woopp fx she says well away sw33t p3a x x x


----------



## Glowstar

FX'd Sweetpea :thumbup:

Caz......I would maybe lessen the amount of BD'ing as (just a thought) you might be depleting OH's decent sperm supply by starting so early and every day. I did that in December, think we BD'd like 10 times in a row or something. Every other cycle we started around CD7 and by the time ov came we were both fed up and struggled to get the energy to do it.
If you look at both my BFP charts these are the cycles we actually did it less!!! 

Unless of course you just LOVE that much sex...then forget the above :haha:


----------



## Lisa_84

We BDed every day this cycle pretty much too (up until FF confirmed O), since last cycle we were going to wait a bit and turned out I O'd 11 days EARLY, and we missed the window entirely! So BD almost every day made sense for us.

Now, if I had more time to try (we have only this cycle and next before we need to WTT due to work reasons), I might try spacing it out a bit.


----------



## Glowstar

Totally understand then....suppose got easier for me when started using CBFM because could time it much better....we started BD on the high days and then both peak days...but sometime only one peak day. 

My friends FS said every other day is MORE than enough. BUT I can understand if you are taking Clomid that you want to maximise every opportunity :winkwink:


----------



## caz & bob

my oh love it glowstar :rofl: but i dont mine x x x


----------



## Glowstar

Looking at your chart....your not joking lol!!


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Caz I give you all the credit for all that :sex: drive you got, you go girl! Hope you get that BFP :thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: just chill in today with oh no gym x x x


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: no gym got to take my oh mum docs for bloods done then chill chill chill x x x


----------



## blessedmomma

oh my goodness caz :test::test::test::test::test: its not wasting them if you do just one!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

19 dpo still no AF waiting game is all this is really. wither a :bfp: or AF..


----------



## blessedmomma

sweetpea- maybe you should go see a doc?:flower:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

blessedmomma said:


> sweetpea- maybe you should go see a doc?:flower:

the doc i have said she doesnt see patients till they are at least two weeks late. so im not worried just nowing would be nice. hoping for a bfp soon and not the :witch:


----------



## blessedmomma

thats crap hun. is it your ob or a reg doc? i can understand it if you already were getting bfp's and needed to be two weeks late. but you would think they could at least do a blood test or SOMETHING to see whats going on:hugs:

i hope your just one of those people that it doesnt show up til later and you get your bfp. what about the one that was pos?


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i am not sure when i show on a pos becouse my last to children i was already 8-9 weeks when i even tested so i dont know how much earlier i test as positive.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i dont have a gyno yet here so we wanna wait till we know any further. i had my last two in florida.


----------



## MrsReiver

Hiya,

Just popping in to give a wee update. I've not had AF since February, and have a referral to gynae as my bloods suggested I wasn't ovulating. So in the meantime we have been not taking any precautions, and DTD regularly. Each time I have used a mooncup - just in case.

Anyway, today - out of the blue - I got a BFP. Well I actually got 6 BFPs rofl. 4 IC test, and 2 clear blue. 

I have no idea when we conceived as I haven't tested since the beginning of June, so it's all a bit of a shock really! rofl

So keep the faith ladies! You just never know :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

fluffette said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Just popping in to give a wee update. I've not had AF since February, and have a referral to gynae as my bloods suggested I wasn't ovulating. So in the meantime we have been not taking any precautions, and DTD regularly. Each time I have used a mooncup - just in case.
> 
> Anyway, today - out of the blue - I got a BFP. Well I actually got 6 BFPs rofl. 4 IC test, and 2 clear blue.
> 
> I have no idea when we conceived as I haven't tested since the beginning of June, so it's all a bit of a shock really! rofl
> 
> So keep the faith ladies! You just never know :happydance::happydance:

let us know of far along u r and congrats :happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsReiver

I will do, phoning midwives to make booking in appointment tomorrow, best guess is I am about 7 weeks along but that's a stab in the dark!


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats flufette!!!!!!:happydance:

sweetpea- i hope you get a bfp soon:hugs:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

thanks bless!!


----------



## Glowstar

Congrats Fluffette :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls :af: got me on to round 5 of clomid and on to 3rd month using soft cups x x x


----------



## blessedmomma

stinkin witch!!!!!!:gun:


----------



## Glowstar

So sorry Caz....that evil hag :growlmad: here's to next cycle!!!

Well I got beta levels checked....

13dpo - 228
15dpo - 616

That's a doubling time of 32.7 hours....STICK BEAN STICK!!!


----------



## caz & bob

thats a nice number glow star x x x


----------



## blessedmomma

glowstar- thats great numbers!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

well ok my turn to :cry: :brat:the:witch: just got me. but now i now what to expect anything next time. all i can do is smile that i know my pluming still works and can fluctuate. so i think instead of a nap i may just get busy cleaning house.:hangwashing::dishes::laundry: will my 7 and 3 year old nap.:muaha:i tend to get tidy on AF day. weird i know my hubby says he is glad he married me because im not normal. i get giddy and wound up rather than moody and cramps to everyone. i have faith that next month will be my next.


----------



## caz & bob

aw sweetpea cycle buddies hun woopppp x x x


----------



## Sw33tp3a

yep yep we gonna get these little spermies... lol im in a weird giddy mood i tell ya not normal not normal.. lol i think i have to be in order to cope today..


----------



## blessedmomma

sweetpea- yay for the pma! hope this next cycle is it hunny!!! great faith you have:thumbup:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sweetpea I'm confused, have you had a chemical? I thought a while back you had a BFP? :hugs: hun? 

Caz have you tested yet, looks like on your ticker you're late for AF??? 

xx


----------



## caz & bob

got af yesterday hun x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls this af is heavy witch is good ha started taking fresh royal jelly well had 2 bottles of carlsberg it was nice but i feel ruff today as ewt x x x


----------



## Sw33tp3a

ok girls its crazy i thought i started couse i saw when i wiped at 3pm yesterday (tmi) a little spotting but i thought it was the bigging of my cycle. then i went to the loo a little later and nothing and nothing since. i dont think i would have noticed it if i was checking everytime i went to see if i started. im so confused this cycle and new to charting. i even had the ewcm twice this month so i could have Ovulated twice . the last time was between the 12thand the 15th. im soo confused this is just a waiting game. i never have had this happen before i was more stressed on my wedding week than i am now and i started on my wedding day on time so it cant be stress involved.


----------



## blessedmomma

caz- sorry af is giving you such heck:hugs:

sweetpea- wow thats all crazy. maybe you almost ovulated but didnt then did the later time you had ewcm. it could have been implanting yesterday if you ov between 12-15. hope it was IB!!!!


----------



## Sw33tp3a

ya me too


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry Caz I must have missed that post :hugs: I'm gonna ask a STUPID question here Sweetpea but what do you mean by "whipped" lol :rofl: x


----------



## Sw33tp3a

i meant wiped


----------



## caz & bob

sweet pea it must be you have o or implantation good luck hun for your bfp x x x


----------



## Sw33tp3a

thanks caz


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls, I tried a practice run with the soft cup lastnight and I got it in there, but than I couldnt tell how far back it was supposed to go into my vagina. I watched a video instruction on how to use it, but I couldnt tell how far back I needed to push it, it seemed like I could just go back forever, so I got scared and stopped pusing it back out of fear it would get stuck. Than when I tried to pull it out there was blood on it, which was either from scraping myself with my nail when taking it out or just from the soft cup itself. They say that when it is back in there deep enough u should be able to feel your cervix at the top through the softcup when in place but I have never been able to find my cervix and to me everything just feels mushy and wet in there???:shrug: It was hard as hell getting the dam thing out. I was also scared that if the softcup wasnt in there right that i would accidently block the :spermy: from getting where they need to be. Long story short, i dont like them and dont think i will be using them again?? Plus I was told that I have a tilted uterus bye a gyno before and have read girls with a tilted uterus have a hard time using the soft cups and maybe shouldnt use them? Any advice if you have used them would be helpful.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

ok ladies the mystery is over. Af came big time im so relieved... really was bothering being so late and making me fill like im loosing my mind. so the joke was on me


----------



## caz & bob

wannabeprego to put them in you lye down and just push it in a bit that's what i do and to get it out you sit on the toilet or squat down x x x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sweetpea sorry I thought it was a code word for something :haha:. Sorry AF got you.
Wannabepreggo, mine don't go in very far but I know when its in properly cos I can't feel it. I had a hard job the first time I practised but when it actually came to using them after BD it was so easy to get in with all the moisture (sorry TMI) also I use conceive plus. I find lying in bed is easier to insert them rather than sitting on the toilet like my practise run. X


----------



## blessedmomma

so sorry sweetpea:flower:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

blessedmomma-
oh thanks im ok, of course i wanna be pregnant but i also rather not worry like that and i figured that cycle would be a test drive one anyways. it just didnt have to be so crazy. this cycle will be great. with all the right tools. how r u hun?
caz & bob-
hope the witch isnt be a pain, she is for me, normally i dont get cramps and such.she is being a real witch this time..


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls sunday roast on starving think were going to st helens show with my son and nieces son they can go on the fair and watch the fireworks later x x x


----------



## Lisa_84

Wannabeprego - I also have a tilted uterus and while using soft cups I have no problem really sliding them in, but I do find they shift and leak when I get up to walk around most times.

I do stil use them as they keep everything in place when I'm lying on my tummy after BD (something you should be doing too vs lying on your back).


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hope you've enjoyed your day Caz. Boiling hot in the North East, hope it stays like this as we're both off all week. I got my smiley face today!!!!! DTD this morning (after a -CB digi then got a + in the afternoon) and plenty of :sex: to come lol! x


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: st Helen's show was rubbish it was better last year well don't no what were up to today till in a bit just chill on the laptop for a bit yayyyyyy :af: has gone wooppp :sex: marathon begins today x x x


----------



## sunnyside_up

My question is how do you know if you've got all the "soldiers" up next to the cervix? What if you block them from entering the cervix?

I swear we got pregnant using them in April 2011, but we found out in May 2011 it was ectopic, we were the 1% - no history and ectopic didnt make any sense. So this month is our first month since May 2011 of being able to try.

I bought 5 boxes! Replenish my stock! :)


Thanks Ladies!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

:rofl: i bought one box that i used like 4 out of total. got pregnant twice off the same box. still have like ten in my closet.

i guess you know if they are all in there when you stand up. if it doesnt come out, they are in there. if they do come out, i would catch it and redo it. you can also have DH finish in the cup and put it in. hope that helps


----------



## Mrs_Nesbit

:thumbup:I'm going to order myself some of these tomorrow.
Shouldn't have to worry about any embarrassing ferking about trying to get it in infront of OH after DTD. I have him well trained on hot drink & toast duties straight after.:coffee:


----------



## Mrs_Nesbit

:muaha:Spooky post is spooky...


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Hello ladies, quick question.....for those of you who got your BFP'S from softcups, did you use them on every fertile day or just certain days? Thanks so much :flower:


----------



## Lisa_84

I used them every time we BD, and you can check my chart to see how often that was :blush:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Lisa_84 said:


> I used them every time we BD, and you can check my chart to see how often that was :blush:

you made sure you got that spermy and egg combo lol congrats


----------



## Glowstar

We used them pretty much for every BD :thumbup: but this time we were on a wing and a prayer as I didn't really know where I was in my cycle after MC.
Seems to have done the trick though :flower:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i love this chillin and not going the gym ha x x x


----------



## blessedmomma

both times we used them we only used a couple right before ov. but certainly cant hurt to use more!:hugs:


----------



## babybeegurl

Hi, 

Im tempted by these but at the same time im kinda repulsed by the whole idea of having to fish it out of down there lol. 

To be quite honest, im prepared to try anything if it gets me what i want... A BABY!!!!

Does anyone know where you can pick them up cheaply in the uk? I seen them for sale on ebay in packs of six but surely that aint going to last very long if you use a new one everytime you bd?
xxx


----------



## Angel baby

I used it day of positive opk and day after, I put just a small dab of preseed in the cup and I'm 2 dpo so hope it worked!


----------



## MrsPTTC

babybeegurl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im tempted by these but at the same time im kinda repulsed by the whole idea of having to fish it out of down there lol.
> 
> To be quite honest, im prepared to try anything if it gets me what i want... A BABY!!!!
> 
> Does anyone know where you can pick them up cheaply in the uk? I seen them for sale on ebay in packs of six but surely that aint going to last very long if you use a new one everytime you bd?
> xxx

Hi, Amazon do packs of 6 but also 24, it's much cheaper to get the 24. I've just been buying the 6 packs though as I only use the softcups around ovulation and also after trying 10 months I'm thinking this could be the month and don't want to waste them by buying the bigger packets (however I will probably still be thinking this in another 4 months :rofl:) It's not really that hard to fish it out, I just get my finger around the rim, it's not so bad x


----------



## MrsMM24

We used a "donation" so each time we got that "donation" we used it. Twice was the most. However, I don't think that it will hurt to use more for those that are not DIY! :winkwink:


----------



## blessedmomma

oh no mrsmm- i didnt know you mc. im so sorry hun:cry:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

MrsMM24 said:


> We used a "donation" so each time we got that "donation" we used it. Twice was the most. However, I don't think that it will hurt to use more for those that are not DIY! :winkwink:

:cry:so sorry you mc... :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

Thank you BLESSED and SW33T...Yes, it was trully some sad times in the last 2 weeks. However, we are letting hope shine through and gearing up to give it another go. FXD


----------



## Sw33tp3a

keeping my https://i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv60/april04281983/fxd.jpghope you conceive with a very sticky bean


----------



## Mrs.B.

Oh I am so tempted by these next O time if AF turns up this month (i think it will). Reading all the success stories from them something seems to be doing the trick! 
Along with starting to chart temp, using clearblue fertility moniter and even going to get some moonstone jewellery (OTT i know lol but anythings worth a try if it might work!) xxx


----------



## KTsmiles

Hi future mommies, I need some advice. I am on CD 41 and 17 DPO. I tested yesterday and got bfn. But every night for the past 4-5 nights or so I have been feeling nauseous and have a head ache. No sign of AF. No other symptoms. No sore bb's. I read online today that some people it has taken 8-10 weeks to get a positive hpt. Has anyone experienced this or known any one that has experienced this? I am going to wait a few more days, test again and if I still get a bfn, I will make an appointment with the dr's. Thanks in advance!


----------



## blessedmomma

is it possible you calculated your ov date wrong hun? sometimes you can get ready to ov and then its delayed a bit and you ov later:shrug:

my mom got negs on her hpt until she was 5 mos along with my brother. im sure hpt's were not as sensitive back then, but still:flower:


----------



## KTsmiles

blessedmomma said:


> is it possible you calculated your ov date wrong hun? sometimes you can get ready to ov and then its delayed a bit and you ov later:shrug:
> 
> my mom got negs on her hpt until she was 5 mos along with my brother. im sure hpt's were not as sensitive back then, but still:flower:

I used OPKs so I am pretty sure I am within a day or 2. I guess anything is possible though. My cycles are never regular so its next to impossible to pin point it on my own. Thanks for letting me know about your mom. It still gives me some hope that I may not be out of the game just yet... Please keep your fx'd!


----------



## blessedmomma

there is a girl on another thread that was nearly 6 weeks along and had to get bloods done. have no idea why it wouldnt show on a test. she had all the symptoms and everything. is def preg though


----------



## KTsmiles

blessedmomma said:


> there is a girl on another thread that was nearly 6 weeks along and had to get bloods done. have no idea why it wouldnt show on a test. she had all the symptoms and everything. is def preg though

I've read a few threads in which this has happened. So I am still retaining a tad bit of hope. I think I will try and test again tomorrow morning; maybe with a different brand. And if still nothing, I'll wait out the weekend and make an appointment with the doc Monday. Thanks for your responses!


----------



## sunshine1217

Hello, I found this thread as I was looking to start using softcups this cycle. I love how there are so many people with success stories using these things!

ktsmiles, hope you get a bfp soon!!!:happydance:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

sunshine1217 said:


> Hello, I found this thread as I was looking to start using softcups this cycle. I love how there are so many people with success stories using these things!
> 
> ktsmiles, hope you get a bfp soon!!!:happydance:

sunshine try them with using preseed inside this helps there be more eggwhite consistency for the swimmers to get to there destination...its also not harmfull to the sperm like other lubricants..


----------



## sunshine1217

Sw33tp3a said:


> sunshine1217 said:
> 
> 
> Hello, I found this thread as I was looking to start using softcups this cycle. I love how there are so many people with success stories using these things!
> 
> ktsmiles, hope you get a bfp soon!!!:happydance:
> 
> sunshine try them with using preseed inside this helps there be more eggwhite consistency for the swimmers to get to there destination...its also not harmfull to the sperm like other lubricants..Click to expand...

thanks for the tip sw33tp3a....i hopped over to your journal. great that you are on your 3rd one! that is so wonderful, i can only hope to experience that some day. :hugs: i guess you didn't use the softcups for the first 2? one more thing to buy for me tomorrow, i'm coming off of AF and wanna get prepared (feels like i'm preparing for a big deadline each month). :growlmad:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Hey girls, Can I join you?? I'm sure the answer is somewhere in these six hundred pages but thought I'd ask!! :) I just started using softcups this cycle...for af and for TTC...for ttc with softcups is it still necessary to put your legs up on the wall afterwards?? I put conceive plus in me, dtd, then conceive plus in the cup and put it in for 12 hours... 

Should introduce myself sorry!! HOW RUDE! LOL. I've been ttc for 7 months now and just had an hsg this cycle too. They diagnosed me with PCOS as my dhea levels are high and my hubby had a halfway normal SA...which I'm kind of sad about his count and morphology but his motility is really good. Good luck to all and :dust:!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy friday woopp well me and oh are chill in why my son has gone swimming so think :sex: is on in a bit x x x


----------



## Kimbre

Welcome Gdane... I still stay laying down until
30 mins is up or if I fall asleep at night... Just in case. But use your own judgement about that I guess. When I walk around nothing seems to leak unless I sneeze or cough and then it's still way less then without the softcups!!
Good luck.

I tried pre seed in the cup this time as well as in me and bd on both positive OPKs with some fertile cm:) hoping that it might be my turn for a BFP but I'm gonna try not to obsess too much so I may not be on here much lol.


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome new ladies! 

i didnt lay down at all after, except when i went to sleep right after. got preg twice. anything extra couldnt hurt though.:thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all well afm been food shopping and now chill in because the weather is lovely wooppp x x x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Thought I was going to get my temp rise but no such luck :(


----------



## caz & bob

aw you may get it tomorrow hun x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi:girls hope your all well afm doing my Sunday roast as usual i hope this month it works for us because me and the oh have done some big changes oh has stopped coffee all together and i drink decaff so fx it works this month x x x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Good luck! I got dotted cross hairs and while I think I finally ovulated I dont agree with their date


----------



## caz & bob

thats good hun x x x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Now um really confused....high on cbfm today


----------



## blessedmomma

gdane- fertility friend always changes mine from the first date they give. sometimes twice.


----------



## MrsMM24

SUNSHINE - WELCOME!!! :wave: I still had my legs up, not as long. the soft cup hold the "donation" upward more to where the detination is so I do not think that it harms anything if you don't lay down.

GDANE - Welcome! :wave: GL, FXD! :dust:


----------



## Angel baby

Ladies, I took a HPT this morning, I'm about 8 dpo. I used softcups and preseed too. By the end of the time limit, there was a very faint line, very faint. So I took a pic and then deleted it because I didn't want my kids to see it. They are teenagers and sometime they nosey through my stuff and I didn't want anyone to get excited if it was a evap line. However, I never get evap lines either. I left and went to work half excited and half trying not to get excited and I came back home and NO line! It was gone! Guess I'll retest in the morning. I am using the 10's IC. *sigh* There was a line and disappearing one! I'd say it was there for about 20 minutes. Wish I wouldn't have deleted that pic.


----------



## Sw33tp3a

Angel baby said:


> Ladies, I took a HPT this morning, I'm about 8 dpo. I used softcups and preseed too. By the end of the time limit, there was a very faint line, very faint. So I took a pic and then deleted it because I didn't want my kids to see it. They are teenagers and sometime they nosey through my stuff and I didn't want anyone to get excited if it was a evap line. However, I never get evap lines either. I left and went to work half excited and half trying not to get excited and I came back home and NO line! It was gone! Guess I'll retest in the morning. I am using the 10's IC. *sigh* There was a line and disappearing one! I'd say it was there for about 20 minutes. Wish I wouldn't have deleted that pic.

i hope you get your bfp hun.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Fingers crossed for tomorrow Angel Baby! I never get evaps either so when I get a smidgeon of a line I'll be rather excited!! x


----------



## 4boys1girl

I never had evaporation lines either, until last month. and It was on the IC 10miu. I was excited for a moment, but then realized there wasn't any color to the line. took a picture, but phone camara didn't pick it up. Waited, made and ate breakfast, came back and it was GONE. Vanished like a ghost. I guess thats why they sometimes call them ghost lines :/ Well, for your sake I hope you get a nice pink line in the morning bc I know how sad it is when lines disappear. I never had one again after that.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Hope you get your BFP! That would be super exciting!! 

I got another high on my CBFM so i'm super super confused now. (see chart) I'm doing answer opks but don't trust them...I got my darkest on cd21 but I don't believe it. 

I feel like everything leaks out before I can get my softcup in. Is it because my DH moves around a little after wards?? We're going to try him staying still a little more after the big O...I don't know what else to do, anyone else have this probleM?


----------



## blessedmomma

angel- i hope you get your bfp!!!!

gdane- maybe you can catch it all in the softcup when it comes out and then put in the softcup?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I asked him once he didn't seem to crazy about the idea


----------



## MrsMM24

TMI Alert - GDANE, I think what you should do, is wait till he is out, then lift your hips immediately and place the soft cup. It is worth a try. I know that catching it in a soft cup eliminates his "fun" so I don't think many men are really down with that. GL


----------



## Paige.Br

I am not so familiar with it, but the reviews were excellent. I think it is much worth for a try! :happydance:


----------



## Angel baby

Thanks everyone! I really think it was a ghost line too! I took another this afternoon, knowing I had a ton to drink today but negative! It was the 10s though. I'll be patient, somewhat, test in the morning! I only have 1 more 10 left and the rest are 20s. I broke the test apart looking for that line again! Hehehe!


----------



## blessedmomma

GdaneMom4now said:


> I asked him once he didn't seem to crazy about the idea

i dont mean have him do anythng. after you guys get done dtd if you have the softcup ready and next to you, you can hold it down there and catch everything in the softcup as it comes out and then put the softcup in. does that make sense?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

blessedmomma said:


> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> I asked him once he didn't seem to crazy about the idea
> 
> i dont mean have him do anythng. after you guys get done dtd if you have the softcup ready and next to you, you can hold it down there and catch everything in the softcup as it comes out and then put the softcup in. does that make sense?Click to expand...

Yes maam! Have to try that


----------



## sunshine1217

GdaneMom4now said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> I asked him once he didn't seem to crazy about the idea
> 
> i dont mean have him do anythng. after you guys get done dtd if you have the softcup ready and next to you, you can hold it down there and catch everything in the softcup as it comes out and then put the softcup in. does that make sense?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes maam! Have to try thatClick to expand...

I had the same problem. Also, I'm not sure if the soft cup is on right, do i just stick it in and let it do its job and hope it forms to your cervix or do I need to align it inside? Seems v tricky


----------



## caz & bob

i just stick mine in and i think it goes in to place because when i take it out i feel my cervix going over the top of it x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well its just took me ages get on her lost my password ha my son has gone swimming with oh nieces lad i am chilling love this lazy month not going the gym x x x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Got ewcm and my first peak today on cbfm :happydance:


----------



## 4boys1girl

:flower:

Hi Ladies!
I wondered if any of you know when I should start to take micinex and how much/how often? I am on clomid 50, CD3-7. Took it for 2 doses now, dose 3 due tonight. so far, not really much side effects, just headache and sore bbs.

Have a great day all! :flower:

:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

gdanemom4now wooppp get :sex: hun x x x


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome back *CAZ! * :wave:
*GDANE,* this is sounding soooo good, soooo promising. FXD :dust:
*4BOYs,* I am not 100% positive, but I think that you should start taking a little evey day from CD1 till OV. At least that's what my doc recommended with the Robitussin, and I think they provide the same effects. GL FXD :dust:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Heya ladies i havent forgotten you guys, its soft cups week for me :happydance: last month i put pre seed into the cup then inserted it, any other soft cup tips before i lay the egg?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hi ladies ... Do you use softcups all the time or just on the few days around ovulation? xx


----------



## MrsMM24

HI Mrs B, check in some of the journals because we all do it differently but, for me, also in my journal, we use them each time there is a "donation" but only during TTC. Regular BD, I think you are fine. So during your fertile days and OV day.... GL :dust:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

All the time


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls good luck to all of us x x x


----------



## caz & bob

i use them ever time i bd hun x x x


----------



## sunshine1217

how long do you keep it in? if i put it in at night, should i wait a little in the morning before taking it out?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

sunshine1217 said:


> how long do you keep it in? if i put it in at night, should i wait a little in the morning before taking it out?

I've read twelve hours so I do twelve hours


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all have in a good weekend i have been shopping now skint haha ho well got ever think we need going to have a Chinese for tea yum yum cant wait 12 hour you can leave them in for i leave mine in 7 or 8 hour depend on what time we bd x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls think i am 1 dpo today woopp ff hasn't put it in yet probuly will tomoz well chill in with the oh why my son has gone town shopping with my mum woopp x x x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Hey!! 5dpo today! Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Im CD 10 but not sure when O will happen so lots of fun whilst waiting for the highs on the CBFM :winkwink: x


----------



## MrsMM24

Congrats on 1DPO and 5 DPO Ladies.... I hope that FF will list me as 1DPO tomorrow!! GL to us all and :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## blessedmomma

cheering all you ladies on this cycle!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

MrsMM24 said:


> Congrats on 1DPO and 5 DPO Ladies.... I hope that FF will list me as 1DPO tomorrow!! GL to us all and :dust: :dust: :dust:

Good luck to you a well! I'm not symptom spotting but having a hard time keeping myself from peeing on a stick! Lol...I'm going to wait at least until 10 or 11dpo so I have a few days to wait....6dpo today


----------



## MrsMM24

GDANE, you are almost there.... Can't wait to hear how POAS goes this weekend! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well ff hasn't put my cross hairs yet think it might do tom-oz well got really really bad sore boobs i feel like crying with them to all the girls who has rioting near them keep safe girls good luck all of us girls we can get are sticky beans this month x x x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls good luck to us all this month :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:x x x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls well ff hasn't put my cross hairs yet think it might do tom-oz well got really really bad sore boobs i feel like crying with them to all the girls who has rioting near them keep safe girls good luck all of us girls we can get are sticky beans this month x x x

Good luck everyone! How we doing? Who has riots?


----------



## Sachiko78

Hello All!

I've been lurking here for the past couple of days and have read through some of this thread. 

I've decided I will try the softcups & preseed and see what happens.

I'm 32 DH is 36...we've been trying for about 9 mos. Used mirena for BC so I don't know if that's part of my problem. I have a DS 8. And had 2 MC prior to him. 

Finishing up AF this week and will be testing on Sunday. CD8...I've just started using OPK's ...so we'll see how that goes as well.

I've already got my softcups and preseed. I've used the softcups with AF before so I know how to put them in and take them out. 

Hoping I'll be getting my BFP this cycle!


----------



## JanetPlanet

I got a BFP in June using SoftCups! I LOVE them. This is a product that has changed my life. I LOVE not having to deal with my period for 12 hours at a time!

There's a bit of a learning curve. At first I had to practice sitting on the toilet...Then immediately after BDing my husband would watch me struggle to figure out how to get it in. Now, I practically have it inserted before he's off of me! And I did get pregnant using them!


----------



## MrsMM24

SACHIKO, welcome :wave: GL to you! I too have to testify to the effectiveness of using softcups and getting a :bfp:!!! :dust: to you on this chase!

JANET, sorry for your loss :hugs: You and I are soooo very close in cycles, are you TTC immediately, as I am? We also suffered at the same time same growth length.... :dust: to you!


----------



## JanetPlanet

Hi MrsMM24!

Thanks. I'm so sorry for your loss too. And yes, I'm trying right now, before I even get my period. Are you still charting?


----------



## MrsMM24

JANET, I started semi-charting during my MC. The doc was hopeful, and we knew we would want to start again. Full force charting once I stopped spotting. My chart is in the siggy. Didn't wait on my AF either, as I was carrying our LO for a little time after the HB was gone. Natural passing. My cycles are tooo crazy not to chart (see journal). I sure hope you and I can be a part of the many success stories I have read about :bfp: right after MC. FXD!!! :dust:


----------



## blessedmomma

im so sorry mrs! it must have been extra hard after seeing the hb. im always reassured after seeing the hb that everything is gonna be ok, but really anything can happen. my 2 mc were at 7 1/2 and 8 1/2 weeks and didnt check one but the other there was no hb. my heart goes out to you hun, i hope this is your cycle for a forever baby :hugs:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Aww blessedmoma your a sweetheart, just read your reply to Mrs. that was nice of you, Im a few days past O, I did use pre seed and sc's this cycle too :thumbup:


----------



## Bunnylicious

Don't want to make a new thread for this, 

*If you live in USA, go here to request for a sample of a Soft Cup*

https://www.softcup.com/Cosmo


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Thanks bunny, i'll pass it on for those who havent tried it yet and would like to =)


----------



## Ineedabfp

Where can I find these?


----------



## JanetPlanet

I can't find them (Instead SoftCups) in any store I've ever looked in so I get them from Drugstore.com because it's the best price I could find (I could be wrong). $9.49 for 24.

Here's a link...they're having a sale on them right now, but you have to buy 4 to get the discount. (Buy 4 Instead items and get $2 off!).

Here's a link, I hope I add it correctly. https://www.drugstore.com/products/prod.asp?pid=40597&catid=9587


----------



## GdaneMom4now

My temp tanked again...just waiting on AF to show todya....on a bright note I went from a 9-10 day to a 13day LP in a few cycles with b 100 complex.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Oh and I'm starting metformin and clomid.


----------



## blessedmomma

awesome the b-100 helped hun! it lengthened mine too:flower:


----------



## Jaybug0115

Update: so today is the beginning of my fertile week. Last night bd'd and inserted one laying down. Had no problems it was comfortable and I didn't even notice it was there. Thank you all for the advice! So when I removed the softcup tis morning and ( sorry tmi) there wasn't much it it like a teaspoon for really stretchy stuff lol I am assuming that was the semen and spermies. I did notice that after I got up to go wipe after bding that there was little to wipe. So I'm guessing that the cup did what it's supposed to? Any thoughts? How much is usually in the cup for those that use this method?


----------



## 4boys1girl

Jaybug0115 said:


> Update: so today is the beginning of my fertile week. Last night bd'd and inserted one laying down. Had no problems it was comfortable and I didn't even notice it was there. Thank you all for the advice! So when I removed the softcup tis morning and ( sorry tmi) there wasn't much it it like a teaspoon for really stretchy stuff lol I am assuming that was the semen and spermies. I did notice that after I got up to go wipe after bding that there was little to wipe. So I'm guessing that the cup did what it's supposed to? Any thoughts? How much is usually in the cup for those that use this method?

I noticed that there isn't a whole lot in there either. The semen will liquefy after time, and it doesnt look like much afterwards. you are right, about a teaspoon. good luck!


----------



## JanetPlanet

Jaybug0115, this is what I do&#8230;

After BDing, as soon as my husband &#8220;dismounts&#8221;, I put one in. I squeeze the SoftCup in the middle, but as soon as I put it in I sort of move my fingers down so that the half of the SoftCup that&#8217;s in me is bigger than the portion I&#8217;m holding. Then when I&#8217;m inserting it I push it towards my back as much as possible. This gives me the impression (false or not) that I&#8217;m scooping all the seman into the Cup.

It seems to work, because I usually have a good amount of seman in the Cup when I take it out about 4 hours later. Last month I left it in longer but I may have Bacterial Vaginosis (BV) right now, so I&#8217;m trying to give my poor overworked vagina a break. I&#8217;ve read that any sperm that&#8217;s going to get into your cervix does so within a half hour. I don&#8217;t know what to believe anymore, so I give the little guys extra time.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## JanetPlanet

Oops, I mean semen, not seman. lol


----------



## blessedmomma

when i woud take mine out there really wasnt much of anything in mine either. and nothing came out after taking it out so i assume it all went up. i got pregnant both times using them so it must have worked:thumbup:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yeah, never much in my cup either! I found this https://www.sexhealthmatters.org/did-you-know/how-much-semen-is-produced-at-ejaculation and it sounds no more than a teaspoon is normal! x


----------



## Jaybug0115

Thanks so much ladies...hope this helps it's my first month using them and I'm o. My 5th cycle :dust: to everyone!


----------



## BabyHopes21

Ok this is probably a dumb question but....
I use a LadyCup normally for AF. Can I use it to.... (i don't know how to politely say it :) ) keep his stuff in? Or should I get a Instead softcup?


----------



## Care76

BabyHopes21 said:


> Ok this is probably a dumb question but....
> I use a LadyCup normally for AF. Can I use it to.... (i don't know how to politely say it :) ) keep his stuff in? Or should I get a Instead softcup?

Is that like a Diva Cup? If it is, they sit quite a bit further down from your cervix so I don't think it would work as well.


----------



## messymommy

I have the instead cups and I tried them a few months back (not knowing at the time I had blocked tubes) and I felt like I was locking the sperm away when I put it in there after BD. I also didn't have much in the cup when I'd take it out later. It's probably just in my head though. I didn't have really any leakage though afterwards so that was a wonderful perk of using them! Loved that part of it. I have read on here and else where that some women will put a little preseed in the instead cup and have their DH do his thing in the cup instead of in them and then insert it carefully so that every bit is going right where they want it. I ran that past the hubby and he just gave me a weird look, LOL. This being the first month on clomid since I got an open tube now and our first month with preseed I think we will be trying some options including the external depositing, whether he likes it or not....I don't think he will care where he puts it when it's time! Hehe.


----------



## caz & bob

yes you can use it for ttc to hun good luck to all of us girls x x x


----------



## blessedmomma

i have heard of women ttc with the diva cup and it working on an old thread on here, so i say go for it:thumbup:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

I totally agree with blessedmoma, if it worked for others, why not! :flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

I used an Instead cup a few days ago and was surprised how easy it was. Very comfortable too. Apparently I put it in correctly :haha:


----------



## Mrs.E

going to try using my mooncup xx


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

It doesn't hurt to try ladies, anything counts :flower: :dust:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Mrs.E said:


> going to try using my mooncup xx

Ouuu Mrs. E i like your "i use the thanks as a like button" thats cool, i actually do the same, if i like/or wanna thank you thats what i use it for too :thumbup:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

No bfp for me this month...af showed this morning. Using then for the second time for af and ttc again. Start clomid friday


----------



## blessedmomma

gdane :cry: hoping for next month


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

I'm sorry gdane, Heres a ton of :dust: to you, best of luck for the next cycle :hugs:


----------



## binksmommy

I obviously can't figure out the Instead cup... it hurt and AF still leaked :( Is there a trick to that silly thing?? I'd love to use as conception aide :)


----------



## caz & bob

aw so sorry gdane fx next cycle hun good luck girls we all can do it x x x


----------



## caz & bob

heres a vid on how to put them in hun https://www.softcup.com/video-tutorials x x x


----------



## Mrs.E

Trying4ababyy - Thanks :) I see other people do this too & thought it was a very good idea you can just add it to the bottom of your signature :) :dust:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Mrs.E said:


> Trying4ababyy - Thanks :) I see other people do this too & thought it was a very good idea you can just add it to the bottom of your signature :) :dust:

your very welcome & reading peoples signatures is actually fun :flower:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Lol...I am using softcups for AF...and I washed it out and let it sit on the sink while DH and I showered...we got out and my DH goes, "well, I see our pink gnome fell down the sink, but how did she leave her hat??" :rofl:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

GdaneMom4now said:


> Lol...I am using softcups for AF...and I washed it out and let it sit on the sink while DH and I showered...we got out and my DH goes, "well, I see our pink gnome fell down the sink, but how did she leave her hat??" :rofl:

Thats hilarious :haha:


----------



## caz & bob

:haha::rofl: xx xx


----------



## doopersgurl

i used to soft cups whilst O so im hoping it worked :)


----------



## Sachiko78

OK so I've been testing and using softcups with preseed in them. OPK's haven't come back positive yet, but still using them. 2 days now...each time it's empty or very little in there? Is this normal? 

And I see some "old" period blood as well. (sorry for the TMI). I should O next week, but testing early just to be sure I don't miss it.


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Sachiko78 said:


> OK so I've been testing and using softcups with preseed in them. OPK's haven't come back positive yet, but still using them. 2 days now...each time it's empty or very little in there? Is this normal?
> 
> And I see some "old" period blood as well. (sorry for the TMI). I should O next week, but testing early just to be sure I don't miss it.

Its quite possible that because you will be O'ing next week that in the meantime you prolly have little or no cm at the moment, maybe thats why your not seeing any or little, thats my best guess for ya :dust:


----------



## Sachiko78

I guess we'll see what happens at the end of this cycle. This will be cycle #1 with the softcups and preseed. Fx


----------



## mom22boys

Any BFPs using soft cups yet? I really like it cause there is no mess! My husband made fun of me trying to stick the thing in tho!


----------



## JanetPlanet

Yeah, my husband and I had a couple of giant chuckles when I tried to put it in before I got good at it. Worst thing is, I usually try NOT to laugh after BD cuz I'm afraid all the baby-making potion will come out!


----------



## MrsMM24

SACH, that is normal, there will be a little more when you OV as the CM will increase, after AF you are pretty dry in most ladies. How do you track OV to know that it is next week? GL FXD :dust:

MOM22, welcome :wave: you can read my journal, and on some of the threads with same-sex couples, there are PLENTY of bfps with softcops, divacup, etc. GL FXD :dust:

12DPO Hard not to test today, but we want to be sure and closer to my wife&#8217;s b-day is great. I am trying to remain relaxed, symptom spot, and pray!!! Current SSing: increased creamy CM, bbs tingling every now and then (symptom I always get with both previous preg and AF is SORE)&#8230;. My appetite was large last night and I was ready to eat this morning as well. I have no other real symptoms though so I am just WAITING&#8230; :wacko:

*My PMA: NO AF = one day closer to ???*


----------



## JanetPlanet

MrsMM24, GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

have to say I'm not impressed with softcups cycle for af. Leaking a lot


----------



## caz & bob

:hi:well girls :af: got me gutted but back on the clomid 50mg i have one more round after this one on to my 4 round with softcups x x x


----------



## JanetPlanet

Possible TMI warning:

I have to say that I had the same problem with leaking the first month or two that I used them. I don't know why but by the third month, I didn't really have any leaking. Also, I have a tilted cervix/uterus and that can cause leaking with the SoftCups. Some months my cervix is more tilted than usual.

Also, whenever I would go #2, there would be a tiny bit of leaking, and that's totally normal.

I had a lot of problems the first two months or so with leaking, insertion and removal. I almost said F it, but I'm glad I persevered, cuz I LOVE them now for both AF and BD.


----------



## Sachiko78

MrsMM24 - I have an app that tracks my periods and usually tells me pretty closely when I should be Oing. Usually around the time my calendar has marked down I notice more CM and EWCM as well. But, have started using OPK's to validate my symptoms, etc. Especially since we are @ 9 plus mos of trying. 

Today is supposed to be day 1 of my fertile week. I also noticed more in my SC but still bloody. Also last night was day 3 of using the SC. I normally have been leaving them in the full 12 hrs to the min.

H has been completely supportive through it all. He even got the SC and put the preseed in it last night for me. :) Fx ...I hope my BFP is this cycle.


----------



## HoneyDrops

just subing :)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

MrsMM24 said:


> SACH, that is normal, there will be a little more when you OV as the CM will increase, after AF you are pretty dry in most ladies. How do you track OV to know that it is next week? GL FXD :dust:
> 
> MOM22, welcome :wave: you can read my journal, and on some of the threads with same-sex couples, there are PLENTY of bfps with softcops, divacup, etc. GL FXD :dust:
> 
> 12DPO Hard not to test today, but we want to be sure and closer to my wifes b-day is great. I am trying to remain relaxed, symptom spot, and pray!!! Current SSing: increased creamy CM, bbs tingling every now and then (symptom I always get with both previous preg and AF is SORE). My appetite was large last night and I was ready to eat this morning as well. I have no other real symptoms though so I am just WAITING :wacko:
> 
> *My PMA: NO AF = one day closer to ???*

 I really hope this is it for you guys! Your chart looks great! Good luck!! Can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## MrsMM24

SACH, that is so good that you have a support system. 

The way you are BD'g should be good, they recommend that when you arenot temping. OV. I have left my SC in 12hrs maybe once, then after that, only 6-8hrs. You are doing good. I have 2 apps and fertilityfriend.com app on my phone as well because we have to get it super precise (2 women) ironically, the OV kit from clinic, and the 2 apps all predict different AF and OV date. Basically one behind the other. (this month CD18, 19, and 21) All use different methods of tracking. 

I think you should be covered as you are really covering your BD days. Total GL and FXD!! :dust:


----------



## MrsPTTC

MrsMM24 it's sounding very good for you! :test: lol x


----------



## JanetPlanet

MrsMM24, 
I'm curious, which OV methods picked which dates?


----------



## MrsMM24

MRSPTTC, I am holding on... I want to say that I held out longer than I have ever and get it closer to the date we leave for the b-day trip.... Plus I am too nervous to test, and will probably miss the stick! :haha:

JANET, it goes like this CD18 (OvuView App), CD19 (FF), and CD21 Countdowntopreg.com, Woman Log app)


----------



## Sachiko78

MrsMM24 said:


> SACH, that is so good that you have a support system.
> 
> The way you are BD'g should be good, they recommend that when you arenot temping. OV. I have left my SC in 12hrs maybe once, then after that, only 6-8hrs. You are doing good. I have 2 apps and fertilityfriend.com app on my phone as well because we have to get it super precise (2 women) ironically, the OV kit from clinic, and the 2 apps all predict different AF and OV date. Basically one behind the other. (this month CD18, 19, and 21) All use different methods of tracking.
> 
> I think you should be covered as you are really covering your BD days. Total GL and FXD!! :dust:

Well the app I'm using is called period tracker. And it's calulcated my period dates pretty close except this last cycle. My period was 5 days late and lasted 3 days longer than normal. But, was super light. :shrug:

And my date of OV (CD19) are matching my calendar that I use with Webmd. My cycle is average 31 days. So, I hope all this effort I've been putting in will help me get my :bfp:. 

It's just really frustrating cause the last time I was pregnant - was with my DS8....I swear all I did was think I want to be preggers and I was. LOL 

:witch:is supposed to show up 9/7 so I will test AFTER that date or close to it. I've tested too early before only to get a :bfn:. :growlmad:

Fx for both of us. :dust: to everyone!


----------



## SockriTease

Wow!! I've used them before during af, and I've never thought to use them while ttc. I have an unopened box of those in my bathroom right now. I am so using them for that now. Thanks a bunch and good luck ladies, x


----------



## MrsPTTC

MrsMM24 said:


> MRSPTTC, I am holding on... I want to say that I held out longer than I have ever and get it closer to the date we leave for the b-day trip.... Plus I am too nervous to test, and will probably miss the stick! :haha:

You go girl :thumbup:! It's nice having the willpower, makes you feel good and yeah I know what you mean about the nerves! So when's your trip? x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girl just got in now from shopping i am going Chinese for tea its only a mile down the road love this walking i have lost 5lb with all my walking haha dont no weather to take me clomid 2-6 or 3-7 what do you girls think good luck all you girls x x x


----------



## MrsMM24

MRSPTTC, thanks! Our trip begins the 25th, so we are going to test on the 23rd, just as long as it's before the trip. Bloods on the 24th from fetilitiy clinic.

I am 13DPO today! We are doing ok not testing, but my wife is getting anxious and she almost has me convinced... but I am holding tight. My temperature is remaining high, however I have seen this before in our 2 yrs of trying so it isn't enough. After the MC I know things could be different so, we wait. We hope to get a bfp soon, but more importantly, before our daughter is 10! :dust: to the thread.


----------



## caz & bob

has anyone on her used preseed in there softcups and how much did you use and did it get you your bfp x x x


----------



## blessedmomma

i used preseed both months i used softcups and got pregnant both times. preseed helps the lil guys stay alive by working like semen and protecting them from the acids normally in there. it also makes it easier for them to swin up to where they need to be. so, it actually gets more to the egg alive than without it.


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Blessedmoma said it right, i usually put a little in the cup before inserting too :flower: good luck :dust:


----------



## MrsPTTC

MrsMM24 said:


> MRSPTTC, thanks! Our trip begins the 25th, so we are going to test on the 23rd, just as long as it's before the trip. Bloods on the 24th from fetilitiy clinic.
> 
> I am 13DPO today! We are doing ok not testing, but my wife is getting anxious and she almost has me convinced... but I am holding tight. My temperature is remaining high, however I have seen this before in our 2 yrs of trying so it isn't enough. After the MC I know things could be different so, we wait. We hope to get a bfp soon, but more importantly, before our daughter is 10! :dust: to the thread.

Ooo not long to go then! So exciting! So is AF due before the 23rd? And your chart is looking great! x


----------



## caz & bob

so you just put a bit in the cup and some up your foof good luck girls we can do it this month x x x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Yeah caz thats what I do us put some in the cup and in me.


----------



## mom22boys

blessedmomma said:


> i used preseed both months i used softcups and got pregnant both times. preseed helps the lil guys stay alive by working like semen and protecting them from the acids normally in there. it also makes it easier for them to swin up to where they need to be. so, it actually gets more to the egg alive than without it.

how much preseed do you use???


----------



## blessedmomma

i had the preseed that came with the little injectors. so i used that before dtd and then put another maybe 1/4-1/2 tsp in the cup. so i actually used quite a bit.


----------



## JanetPlanet

My husband says the PreSeed makes him kind of numb. Anyone else hear this?


----------



## mom22boys

JanetPlanet said:


> My husband says the PreSeed makes him kind of numb. Anyone else hear this?

My husband has not said anything to me about it if it does and I am sure he would! Maybe its just too slippery!


----------



## pinkchucks

JanetPlanet said:


> Yeah, my husband and I had a couple of giant chuckles when I tried to put it in before I got good at it. Worst thing is, I usually try NOT to laugh after BD cuz I'm afraid all the baby-making potion will come out!

Lol! This sounds like me... 
I've gotten pretty quick now though!


----------



## Whitbit22

Got pregnant with these twice! Well worth it :)


----------



## MrsMM24

MRSPTTC, I am close, but things are looking a little :sad1: AF could be near may not, after the MC, things can be different and I think that may be the case with me. FF changed my OV date this late in the game.... No luxury of DTD so many times.... We shall see soon.... FXD

BLESSED, I think that we are going to use preseed this go around, so thanks for the precise input... :flower:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I think your chart still looks amazing mrsmm24 :) can't wait for you to test


----------



## MrsMM24

GDANE, thanks for checking. I was soo worried as we don't get the chance to just "BD" through the entire fertile period, timing is EVERYTHING, and when I say OV date change, I was past nervous!!!!


----------



## 4boys1girl

:wave:

Hi all! I survived the first weeks wait, and now onto the second. I am 9DPO after first month with clomid. Feeling hopeful [-o&lt;

I usually cave in and test by now, but I am going to wait until Thursday, if :witch: doesn't show up first. No, real signs or symptoms for me though, so I don't know what to think :shrug:

:dust: to all ;)


----------



## 4boys1girl

4boys1girl said:


> :wave:
> 
> Hi all! I survived the first weeks wait, and now onto the second. I am 9DPO after first month with clomid. Feeling hopeful [-o&lt;
> 
> I usually cave in and test by now, but I am going to wait until Thursday, if :witch: doesn't show up first. No, real signs or symptoms for me though, so I don't know what to think :shrug:
> 
> :dust: to all ;)

lol, i thought this was the clomid thread. but hello anyway and goodluck. I did use softcups so we will see ;)


----------



## blessedmomma

4 boys and mrs- hope this is it for both of you!!!!!!!!!! i will be stalking for test results:thumbup:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

4boys1girl said:


> 4boys1girl said:
> 
> 
> :wave:
> 
> Hi all! I survived the first weeks wait, and now onto the second. I am 9DPO after first month with clomid. Feeling hopeful [-o&lt;
> 
> I usually cave in and test by now, but I am going to wait until Thursday, if :witch: doesn't show up first. No, real signs or symptoms for me though, so I don't know what to think :shrug:
> 
> :dust: to all ;)
> 
> lol, i thought this was the clomid thread. but hello anyway and goodluck. I did use softcups so we will see ;)Click to expand...

LoL. That's funny. Good luck!


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

MrsMM24 said:


> GDANE, thanks for checking. I was soo worried as we don't get the chance to just "BD" through the entire fertile period, timing is EVERYTHING, and when I say OV date change, I was past nervous!!!!

Heya, your chart looks good to me too! tons of :dust: for you :flower:


----------



## Lisa2701

Hi ladies, can I join you? My soft cups arrived today... they are MASSIVE! Have't had a go with them yet. thinking i will have a go in private before I try to use these things in front of my hubby.... i have this image of DH and I laughing so hard at me trying to use the soft cup that everything gets pushed out. 

Gonna use pre seed too, got some sitting in the cupboard... EXCITED!!!


----------



## AllMacsNow

Lisa2701 said:


> Hi ladies, can I join you? My soft cups arrived today... they are MASSIVE! Have't had a go with them yet. thinking i will have a go in private before I try to use these things in front of my hubby.... i have this image of DH and I laughing so hard at me trying to use the soft cup that everything gets pushed out.
> 
> Gonna use pre seed too, got some sitting in the cupboard... EXCITED!!!

Would love to hear how this works out for you. If I am not pregnant by the end of this cycle, that's my plan next month... preseed and softcups.


----------



## pinkchucks

Whitbit22 said:


> Got pregnant with these twice! Well worth it :)

Woooooow!
How long did it take for you to conceive with softcups?


----------



## blessedmomma

pinkchucks said:


> Whitbit22 said:
> 
> 
> Got pregnant with these twice! Well worth it :)
> 
> Woooooow!
> How long did it take for you to conceive with softcups?Click to expand...

cant speak for her but i used them twice and got pregnant both times. both times it was the first month using them:thumbup:


----------



## whatdamatter

this is my first month using softcups!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm not super duper active in this thread but welcome everyone and good luck!


----------



## JanetPlanet

GDANEMOM4NOW, what&#8217;s the&#8220;conceive&#8221; in your signature? "Conceive+ & Softcups"

Is that a lubricant?


----------



## Care76

Conceive plus is like pressed, a way to mimic cm. 

I just bought some softcups! Going to use them if at shows up so I can practice before BDing.


----------



## JanetPlanet

CARE76, what's the price of IVF in Mexico?:thumbup:


----------



## Whitbit22

pinkchucks said:


> Whitbit22 said:
> 
> 
> Got pregnant with these twice! Well worth it :)
> 
> Woooooow!
> How long did it take for you to conceive with softcups?Click to expand...

First time it was 6 months in. Second time I only used them once and got preg, but I was on meds for a hormonal imbalance so I think that helped. But yea it definitely helps keep :spermy: where you want them! Helps with mess too :)


----------



## Care76

JanetPlanet said:


> CARE76, what's the price of IVF in Mexico?:thumbup:

The places I looked into are around $ 6,500. I chose Interafertility I Guadalajara as they do stem cell therapy and I have talked to girls from another forum that have gone and loved their experience. I know somebody there right now, it is cool. 

We actually have a video conference with the doctor tomorrow to se if he thinks I need to have anther surgery before I go.

I am so excited about it. I have the best feeling. If you have any other questions just ask away.


----------



## Butterfly89

Does anyone know if they can be used with a tilted/retroverted uterus? My cervix usually points completely backward (sorry tmi) and I can't use tampons, the contraceptive sponge, or generally anything meant to go in there without it being so painful and just.. not working. My weird body... sigh lol.

Do you think Soft Cups would still work? The other thing I'm nervous of is what if it traps them from getting in!? Or do they pretty much just get in immediately? I know laying on your belly helps for backwards people like myself. Do you put them in right away? Also how big are they? >_>


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Butterfly89 said:


> Does anyone know if they can be used with a tilted/retroverted uterus? My cervix usually points completely backward (sorry tmi) and I can't use tampons, the contraceptive sponge, or generally anything meant to go in there without it being so painful and just.. not working. My weird body... sigh lol.
> 
> Do you think Soft Cups would still work? The other thing I'm nervous of is what if it traps them from getting in!? Or do they pretty much just get in immediately? I know laying on your belly helps for backwards people like myself. Do you put them in right away? Also how big are they? >_>

Hello, I found a thread on using soft cups with a tilted uterus (even though it would be best to consult with your doc especially if you experience pain) https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/347967-tips-ttc-tilted-uterus-2.html. And here is the link that will help you understand what soft cups look like, the size, ect: https://menstrualcupinfo.wordpress.com/instead-cup/ Hope this helps, best of luck :dust:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

JanetPlanet said:


> GDANEMOM4NOW, what&#8217;s the&#8220;conceive&#8221; in your signature? "Conceive+ & Softcups"
> 
> Is that a lubricant?

Yeah it is kind if like preseed..its actually conceive plus.


----------



## Care76

Butterfly89 said:


> Does anyone know if they can be used with a tilted/retroverted uterus? My cervix usually points completely backward (sorry tmi) and I can't use tampons, the contraceptive sponge, or generally anything meant to go in there without it being so painful and just.. not working. My weird body... sigh lol.
> 
> Do you think Soft Cups would still work? The other thing I'm nervous of is what if it traps them from getting in!? Or do they pretty much just get in immediately? I know laying on your belly helps for backwards people like myself. Do you put them in right away? Also how big are they? >_>

I have a retroverted uterus as well so I will let you know how they are when I finally try them. I figured you never know until you try.


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome new ladies! :wave: Good Luck with your softcups.... I too had success with them...


----------



## Lisa2701

Well I had a practice run with the soft cups last night. Wanted to have it sussed out before I was trying to use them in front of hubby :haha::blush:. 

I was REALLY surprised about how easy and more so, comfortable they are to use!! To be honest, if they really do prevent spillages then I'd seriously consider giving them a try when AF is here as the normal stuff you get (tampax/pads) causes me irritation and I'm thinking the soft cup wouldn't cause me much problems.

Really looking forwards to giving these a try. Been TTC now for about 20 months so I'm getting really unsettled at our "lack of progress" so to speak. Keeping my fingers crossed.

:dust:to all. x


----------



## MrsMM24

LISA, totally understand that feeling, we have reached about 20 months as well. We have 1 M/C during that time however, so we know we can conceive so we are staying hopeful. I hope this is your cycle and you don't have to worry about using them for AF :winkwink:

We just had a major Earthquake where I was evacuated! I work in D.C.!!!!! What else..... no bfp, and an earthquake :sad1:


----------



## Lisa2701

MrsMM24 said:


> LISA, totally understand that feeling, we have reached about 20 months as well. We have 1 M/C during that time however, so we know we can conceive so we are staying hopeful. I hope this is your cycle and you don't have to worry about using them for AF :winkwink:
> 
> We just had a major Earthquake where I was evacuated! I work in D.C.!!!!! What else..... no bfp, and an earthquake :sad1:

I had a "suspected" MC back in September. I say suspected as i had a BFP one day and then a BFN the next, but the period that followed was the worst period I have ever had and lasted weeks and was soo painful that doctor thinks that perhaps I had had a mc, but it was never properly confirmed so I am not sure what to think? :shrug:. The AF afterwards and then a completely lack of AF for 6 months does make me wonder if maybe i did MC? Suppose I will never know. 

I am so sorry to hear about the earthquake, thats awful. i hope you and your family are well and safe. Good luck on your next cycle honey, FX we both get our BFP... its about time and we deserve it!! :thumbup:

:dust: to everyone


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Hi MrsMm24, I heard about the earthquake! I hope you and your loved ones are safe :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

so sorry to hear mrs:cry: i was really hoping for you. i didnt know you were in america. that evacuation sounds scary. im in kansas so we dont really have to worry about earthquakes but tornadoes is an issue:wacko:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls got my opks and preseed this morning woopp i can now get stared woopp fx we all do it this month x x x


----------



## blessedmomma

yay caz!!!! great pma, hoping so much for you:hugs:


----------



## Lisa2701

Well last night I used the softcups for the first time after DTD... I LOVE them. I HATED having to sleep with the soup in bowl so to speak, I hate the mess, and i love the fact you have none of that with softcups :happydance:

Feeling really hopeful for this cycle.

Is it best to DTD and then insert softcup or have hubby do his business into the softcup before inserting?? :shrug: . He's just told me he's open to trying either way if it'll help.... i have a great hubby! given how amusing/gross he's found the whole idea abt softcups I honestly didn't think he'd be open to trying that if I wanted to. Not sure what to think about what way is best?


----------



## blessedmomma

lisa- i did it both ways and got pregnant. as long as you get the :spermy: in the cup and up to the cervix it doesnt matter :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMM24

TRYING4, thanks! We are all safe, and there were no deaths reported from the quake. It was felt from Toronto to South Carolina! Crazy! This coast is not as equipped as the West! Now there is a Hurricane headed to the same areas this weekend....

CAZ, GL!!! FXD!!! Catch that eggy! :dust:

LISA, YAY! for Softcups. I told you they were great. Either way will work as women here have told me (we can only insert directly into cup from syringe or insert after syringe) For his pleasure I assume inserting after. However, since he is willing, you can try both (he is awesome) GL! TWW! Let that egg chase begin! :dust:

*AFM* Ladies...15DPO, CD36! Current SS: Tired, BLOATED feeling heavy and clothes not fitting, feel wet but not much CM. Temp crept up a tiny bit this morning. Staying pretty persistent and above coverline. We leave for vacay tomorrow early, so I will test then, FXD! 16DPO!
Check out my chart below&#8230;

:dust: :dust: :dust to the Thread!!!!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Mrsmm24 your chart looks awesome! Can't wait to hear!


----------



## caz & bob

mrsmm sound good hun fx its a nice sticky one hun x x x


----------



## Lisa2701

MrsMM24 said:


> LISA, YAY! for Softcups. I told you they were great. Either way will work as women here have told me (we can only insert directly into cup from syringe or insert after syringe) For his pleasure I assume inserting after. However, since he is willing, you can try both (he is awesome) GL! TWW! Let that egg chase begin! :dust:

They really are! LOL. I think for now we'll just stick with using it afterwards...see how that works for us. :thumbup:. As of yet I havent ov'd but decided i was gonna use them everytime we DTD this month ...just in case :blush:.... I have very irregular cycles so I am going with the better safe than sorry theory... BD every couple of days and use Softcups EVERY time ..... we gotta get the timing right...right? :blush::haha:..oh dear, I feel i am loosing it this cycle. :blush:

Your chart looks AMAZING! FX for you!! :dust:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Good luck MrsMM24! Make sure you keep us updated x


----------



## blessedmomma

chart looks great mrs!!!

catch that eggy ladies:hugs:


----------



## 4boys1girl

12dpo...BFN. No hope left as I am already spotting. I am sooo upset :(


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been getting o pain already hope i am o early woopp aw hope your not out yet hun fx x x x


----------



## blessedmomma

4boys :hugs:


----------



## Sachiko78

So been using SC and preseed every time we've BD'd. That makes 7 times. Been keeping them in anywhere from 12 - 8 hrs at a time. Will continue to BD till the end of the week, and of course use the SC and preseed as well.

I believe I O'd when my calendar said I would. Dark pos on my OPK's on Sun and Mon. Supposedly have O'd yesterday....continued OPK's ...lines slowly disappearing now.

Has anyone had this happen? Mon and Tues night we BD'd and it was painful. Like I could feel DH pushing ...could this be because I was getting ready to or did O?


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Sachiko78 said:


> So been using SC and preseed every time we've BD'd. That makes 7 times. Been keeping them in anywhere from 12 - 8 hrs at a time. Will continue to BD till the end of the week, and of course use the SC and preseed as well.
> 
> I believe I O'd when my calendar said I would. Dark pos on my OPK's on Sun and Mon. Supposedly have O'd yesterday....continued OPK's ...lines slowly disappearing now.
> 
> Has anyone had this happen? Mon and Tues night we BD'd and it was painful. Like I could feel DH pushing ...could this be because I was getting ready to or did O?

Hello:flower:, painful sex has a # of reasons to it depending if you have other symptoms besides pain like a particular discharge (yeast infection), or not enough cm (lube helps a lot), if the pain persists see your doc, hope this helps and wish you all the best :dust:


----------



## JanetPlanet

Sex tends to be painful for me around ovulation. And I can feel my husband hitting my cervix, which hurts once in a while. It's more common than you'd think.


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

JanetPlanet said:


> Sex tends to be painful for me around ovulation. And I can feel my husband hitting my cervix, which hurts once in a while. It's more common than you'd think.

I never had painful sex during O


----------



## JanetPlanet

If this is a new symptom for you, I would definately talk to your doctor about it.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well my opk is getting there think its a early o hers a pic sorry its a bit blurry cam is rubbish x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0247.jpg
File size: 7.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Sachiko78

JanetPlanet said:


> If this is a new symptom for you, I would definately talk to your doctor about it.

No, this isn't a new symptom. I've always had it -- but it only happens when I am close to my period. Just never associated it with my O....if that makes sense?


----------



## GdaneMom4now

What hurts? I have issues with pain during sex because of my cysts. It normally gets worse closer to period when cervix is harder


----------



## JanetPlanet

It's probably nothing to worry about, but since you're ttc, you may want to give your doctor a call just to be sure.

Hey, what island are you on? I lived in Kailua-Kona on the big island for a while.


----------



## Sachiko78

GdaneMom4now said:


> What hurts? I have issues with pain during sex because of my cysts. It normally gets worse closer to period when cervix is harder

Well the pain is in my abdomen area. It's hard to describe. It's like when DH is pushing inside me (Sorry TMI!) it's like I can really feel it. And it's really uncomfortable.


----------



## Sachiko78

JanetPlanet said:


> It's probably nothing to worry about, but since you're ttc, you may want to give your doctor a call just to be sure.
> 
> Hey, what island are you on? I lived in Kailua-Kona on the big island for a while.


Yeah I've been thinking about calling my doctor. Thing is ...gawd she's hard to get an appointment with. Ugh! But, yeah I'm thinking it's cause I'm Oing that it hurts. Otherwise sex is not painful at all. If I remember correctly it felt that way last month as well. Hmm.....

I am on O'ahu. My grandparents live on the Big Island. O:)


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Sachiko78 said:


> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> What hurts? I have issues with pain during sex because of my cysts. It normally gets worse closer to period when cervix is harder
> 
> Well the pain is in my abdomen area. It's hard to describe. It's like when DH is pushing inside me (Sorry TMI!) it's like I can really feel it. And it's really uncomfortable.Click to expand...

Def see your doc to ensure that everything is okay :hugs:


----------



## Sachiko78

D'ya think it's too early to POAS? LOL Seriously have this urge to do. :wacko:


----------



## JanetPlanet

Of course it's too early, but that never stops me!! I never wait to POAS!!

Good luck!!


----------



## Sachiko78

JanetPlanet said:


> Of course it's too early, but that never stops me!! I never wait to POAS!!
> 
> Good luck!!

Thanks! Well I'll substitute the HPT with an OPK today. Since I'm still doing that. My emotions are all over the place today. 

And with the cramping in my back and peeing every 2 min...I'm annoyed. AF better not be coming already.


----------



## Care76

So I am trying these softcups and I don't know if I put them in right. Every time I go to the bathroom I can feel that it is poking out. I try to push it up as far as I can, but it hurts once I get to a certain point. I can feel it go past my bone so I know it should be in right, but it still comes out a bit. 

I am trying it out during af to get used to them so when I need them for BDing I know I am using them right. So far I still need to keep a pad on, but I know it's not in right I just can't figure it out. Any ideas?


----------



## Lisa2701

Care76 said:


> So I am trying these softcups and I don't know if I put them in right. Every time I go to the bathroom I can feel that it is poking out. I try to push it up as far as I can, but it hurts once I get to a certain point. I can feel it go past my bone so I know it should be in right, but it still comes out a bit.
> 
> I am trying it out during af to get used to them so when I need them for BDing I know I am using them right. So far I still need to keep a pad on, but I know it's not in right I just can't figure it out. Any ideas?

i find lying on your back is easier than sitting on the toilet. While lying on your back try tilting it down slightly as you insert it and then once it is right in you push it up behind your pubic bone... I'm wondering if your not managing to hook it under your cervix?? 

I don't know how to describe it better than that, sorry hun, i hope you know what I mean? I find when its in right (hooked behind/under cervix) it will pop up behind your pubic bone easily and thus won't move from there as its held in place by the bone.


----------



## mom22boys

Care76 said:


> So I am trying these softcups and I don't know if I put them in right. Every time I go to the bathroom I can feel that it is poking out. I try to push it up as far as I can, but it hurts once I get to a certain point. I can feel it go past my bone so I know it should be in right, but it still comes out a bit.
> 
> I am trying it out during af to get used to them so when I need them for BDing I know I am using them right. So far I still need to keep a pad on, but I know it's not in right I just can't figure it out. Any ideas?

did you watch the softcup information video? It really helped me. When I get it in I dont feel it at all!


----------



## Care76

Thanks. Yes I watched the video before I bought them. 

I can feel it going behind my pubic bone but it keeps popping out. I have a retroverted uterus so I wonder if that has anything to do with it? I will try while laying down, but because I am using them during af that is kind of messy. I don't really want to lay on my bathroom floor, lol.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I like sitting on the toilet with my legs spread apart to get them in


----------



## Care76

GdaneMom4now said:


> I like sitting on the toilet with my legs spread apart to get them in

That is how I did it. I pushed it back towards my spine like I was told and hooked it under my pelvic bone. But it still unhooks and (sorry tmi) the blood went around the cup on both sides (both sides were bloody) but the cup never held any blood, besides residue it all went to my pad. 

Has anybody with a retroverted (tilted) uterus successfully used SCs?


----------



## JanetPlanet

I have a tilted uterus and have been able to use them successfully. BUT my cervix/uterus is tilted more some months than others.

I had a lot of leaking the first month, less the second month and none the third month. The biggest problem I had was that I was putting them in straight up instead of pushing them in toward my spine.

Also, I emailed the company and I got some one-on-one help. She said it isn't recommended for tilted uteruses, but she helped me anyway and now I ADORE them!

When I use them I can see where my cervix is because it looks like the blood is pouring/dripping down one side of them. Does anyone else get that?


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

JanetPlanet said:


> I have a tilted uterus and have been able to use them successfully. BUT my cervix/uterus is tilted more some months than others.
> 
> I had a lot of leaking the first month, less the second month and none the third month. The biggest problem I had was that I was putting them in straight up instead of pushing them in toward my spine.
> 
> Also, I emailed the company and I got some one-on-one help. She said it isn't recommended for tilted uteruses, but she helped me anyway and now I ADORE them!
> 
> When I use them I can see where my cervix is because it looks like the blood is pouring/dripping down one side of them. Does anyone else get that?

Thats great that they were able to help you and you can use them! :thumbup:


----------



## Care76

JanetPlanet said:


> I have a tilted uterus and have been able to use them successfully. BUT my cervix/uterus is tilted more some months than others.
> 
> I had a lot of leaking the first month, less the second month and none the third month. The biggest problem I had was that I was putting them in straight up instead of pushing them in toward my spine.
> 
> Also, I emailed the company and I got some one-on-one help. She said it isn't recommended for tilted uteruses, but she helped me anyway and now I ADORE them!
> 
> When I use them I can see where my cervix is because it looks like the blood is pouring/dripping down one side of them. Does anyone else get that?

I did get it to work today, but I had to use my thumb to get it in properly. It really was hard to get it positioned right. It didn't leek all day but after 7 hrs I had a pain around the front of my pubic bone. Not sure if it was from the cup or not though. It did go away shortly after I took it out but not right away.

Taking it out was nasty though! I guess maybe you get used to it and don't make a mess everywhere.


----------



## JanetPlanet

If you have pain in your pubic bone, I think the softcup is still in the wrong position. It is possible to pinch some tissue in the wrong way, but it sounds like you had more of an ache than some pinching. Practice practice practice is what I did. I almost gave up on it every single time I put it in or took it out for two months. 

Because I check my cervix a couple of times a day and want to avoid introducing bacteria into my girly bits, I use vinyl gloves. And I use them to put in and take out the softcups. When taking it out, I pull it out and while it's still in the palm of my hand I pull off the glove so that the softcup is inside the inside-out glove. Oh boy, I hope that makes some sort of sense.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Care 76 I have a mess too when I take it out during af. 

TMI WARNING: I put one in directly after bd' ing this morning...just took it out and when I was going to the bathroom what looked like ewcm was hanging there from me stretched about 6 inches...is this leftover man goo or my ewcm? I checked this morning and it was watery but had whitish color to it. Any thoughts?


----------



## MrsPTTC

GdaneMom4now said:


> Care 76 I have a mess too when I take it out during af.
> 
> TMI WARNING: I put one in directly after bd' ing this morning...just took it out and when I was going to the bathroom what looked like ewcm was hanging there from me stretched about 6 inches...is this leftover man goo or my ewcm? I checked this morning and it was watery but had whitish color to it. Any thoughts?

I'm sure I read seminal fluid isnt that stretch & you can tell the difference. Think it said SF is more like spiders webs & breaks after a couple of cm's whereas ewcm stretches inches x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Omg how spooky, after posting that I went to remove my softcup & the same had happened to me but it was clear! It was so long, I think it was the conceive plus rather than ewcm or :spermy: x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

That may have been...I used conceive plus too


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'll be like quadruple posting this on other threads I'm A post of but I got a high today!!! Cd12 I might cry...do you know this is the earliest I o since ttc by a ton! Omg I can't believe it! :happydance::happydance::cloud9: I never thought I would be so emotional with ovulating this early. I hope this works. Oh how I hope this works. What an amazing birthday present that would be. Okay....happy tear s got me:cry::happydance: we dtd yesterday morning..take a day off and start in again tomorrow?


----------



## Care76

GdaneMom4now said:


> I'll be like quadruple posting this on other threads I'm A post of but I got a high today!!! Cd12 I might cry...do you know this is the earliest I o since ttc by a ton! Omg I can't believe it! :happydance::happydance::cloud9: I never thought I would be so emotional with ovulating this early. I hope this works. Oh how I hope this works. What an amazing birthday present that would be. Okay....happy tear s got me:cry::happydance: we dtd yesterday morning..take a day off and start in again tomorrow?

You mean you got a positive opk? If so I would be every day until the day after it goes away. My hubby and I always were told to do every other day, but we mix it up. And when I.get a.positive opk we do it at least on both peak days. This month we are doing smep. I am only.on cd3 though so we.start next weekend. 

Sorry about the ..... lol. I am on my phone and I always hit the..when I mean to hit the space bar.

Also (tmi) when DH and I were checking his :spermy: on my ovulation microscope it was hard to do because it was sticky and stretched so far. It was not clear like ewcm though. So maybe it is the left over man goo (hahaha I love that), conceive plus, and ewcm all mixed together? I don't know...


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Clearblue fertility monitor you get highs and then peaks. I think its an unwritten rule now for typos and grammar and punctuation marks because of phones. I do it all the time..


----------



## Care76

Oh right. It really depends on how you want to try.it. we have done it all week leading up and every other day. Obviously for us it doesn't matter but I am hoping all the other things we do will help. I think for regular couples they can do it either way. 

I just realized after all this time that we may have been BDing wrong. After doing research for a tilted uterus for the SC I found that what I always do (put pillows under my butt and put my legs up) can be the.opposite of what I should do.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I've heard doggie style and lay on your stomach


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls fx for us all this month :dust::dust::dust::dust: x x x


----------



## Care76

GdaneMom4now said:


> I've heard doggie style and lay on your stomach

My doctor told me doggy style to help with pain, but he said a retroverted uterus has no impact on fertility. That.is.not.what I have been reading though. I only just found out this past december that I had a tilted uterus, but when I got.my previous files for ivf with my surgeries info it as noted in there. Nobody bothered to tell me until I.got a new doctor for.my last surgery. Now that I think about it my cervix (when it is high) is kind of pointed up close.to my wall. Sometimes I feel like I.am better off doing my.own research and taking care of things myself. The doctors around here are useless.


----------



## JanetPlanet

> The doctors around here are useless.

NO KIDDING!!!

Doctors are trained to think horses, not zebras when they hear hoof beats.

In other words, go with the most common diagnosis for the symptom. I think this is extremely old fashioned thinking when it comes to fertility. Just because doctors _assume_ that having a tilted uterus doesnt affect conception, doesnt mean that in YOUR particular case, it doesnt. 

Doctors love to give patients as little information as possible. I accidentally heard that my uterus is tilted when I was 18 and the doctor was telling the nurse. I _literally_ have never had a doctor give me this diagnosis to my face, although its in all my medical records. Its a shame, because patients, especially women, are more educated about medical issues now than we have ever been, yet were still treated like we dont deserve to know anything.

I recently had an x-ray for a recurrent knee injury and accidentally found out that theres bone damage/degeneration in my knee from the MRI tech. The doctor never mentioned this to me! WTF is wrong with these people?:hissy:

Sorry, I guess I ranted just then. This is a sore subject with me. AND I think I'm PMSing up a storm!:witch:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

GdaneMom4now said:


> I've heard doggie style and lay on your stomach

I heard of that too =) FX


----------



## Sachiko78

Well Sunday did my OPK -- no line. Must LH surge is done? Any case will be testing on 9/7/11...even tho DH wants me to test on Saturday...9/3


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Sachiko78 said:


> Well Sunday did my OPK -- no line. Must LH surge is done? Any case will be testing on 9/7/11...even tho DH wants me to test on Saturday...9/3

fx for you :dust:


----------



## caz & bob

goodluck all us girls :dust::dust::dust: x x x


----------



## Lisa2701

Been using the soft cups and preseed. Loving them so far. Getting frustrated though as had 5 days of EWCM and really bad ovulation pains yesterday but no +OPK....no idea whats going on.... put my back out today so won't be able to BD today or probably tomorrow so just hoping i don't get my +opk. :( I sooo want to buy a CBFM but hubby's reluctant due to the price. :(


----------



## MrsMM24

Well Lovely Ladies, I am back! We had a wonderful time, not good enough, as no bfp before we left :sad1: however, af was nice enough not to show on our trip and not until this morning, after returning last night.

We are moving on to Sept. My cycle seems to be back in tact. My chart is in my siggy so feel free to stalk away and follow us on the egg chase again. I hope everyone is doing well.

CONGRATS :happydance: to those that received their bfps in my absence.

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to those that are still in this chase, about to start the chase, and those that are in the most terrible TWW!


----------



## Kat541

Seraphim said:


> Bingo said:
> 
> 
> Can I ask what might be a really daft question? How does the blood not spill when removing the cup to empty it?
> 
> The mooncup goes in at 90 degrees to the sort shown in the video... so it creates a seal with the vagina wall.
> 
> (I was the biggest skeptic, now I'm the biggest convert ;))
> 
> https://www.soorganic.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/menstrual-cup.jpgClick to expand...

 
*I LOVE MENSTRUAL CUPS!!!!*
I own several, I will never go back to pads or tampons. (www.menstrualcups.org)
Anyway, I'm going to try this method, but with my diaphragm. I'm afraid the cup will keep the sperms too far away. Softcup and diaphragms are shallow, and will keep them right up against the uterus. Plus, my diaphragm was intended to be reused like the menstrual cup.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I finally got to feeling better after my stomach flu/food poisoning whatever it was and I think i have a UTI/bladder infection now. FML. And my sister is a complete bitch. Another high again today. I'm wondering if I should disregard that 98.5 temp when I was sick....even so, my temp was 97.8 today so I don't know if I should even look at my chart this month.


----------



## Lisa2701

GdaneMom4now said:


> I finally got to feeling better after my stomach flu/food poisoning whatever it was and I think i have a UTI/bladder infection now. FML. And my sister is a complete bitch. Another high again today. I'm wondering if I should disregard that 98.5 temp when I was sick....even so, my temp was 97.8 today so I don't know if I should even look at my chart this month.

I'm not sure about your chart honey but I am glad you are feeling a little better. :hugs: If I were you i'd probably disregard the temp but i'm not an expert. 

So I got my smiley face on a cb digi opk today...:happydance:. Naturally I dragged DH straight to bed :blush: (its his day off today). :haha:

SOrry....TMI COMING UP.... when I removed the softcup 10 minutes ago their was HUNDREDS of what looked like EWCM in the cup, plus a little blood mixed in their.... is that normal? I am not normally bothered by EWCM but the amount of it made me kinda :sick:.... but it was more the blood I was worried about? ANy thoughts?


----------



## Sachiko78

Lisa2701 said:


> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> I finally got to feeling better after my stomach flu/food poisoning whatever it was and I think i have a UTI/bladder infection now. FML. And my sister is a complete bitch. Another high again today. I'm wondering if I should disregard that 98.5 temp when I was sick....even so, my temp was 97.8 today so I don't know if I should even look at my chart this month.
> 
> I'm not sure about your chart honey but I am glad you are feeling a little better. :hugs: If I were you i'd probably disregard the temp but i'm not an expert.
> 
> So I got my smiley face on a cb digi opk today...:happydance:. Naturally I dragged DH straight to bed :blush: (its his day off today). :haha:
> 
> SOrry....TMI COMING UP.... when I removed the softcup 10 minutes ago their was HUNDREDS of what looked like EWCM in the cup, plus a little blood mixed in their.... is that normal? I am not normally bothered by EWCM but the amount of it made me kinda :sick:.... but it was more the blood I was worried about? ANy thoughts?Click to expand...

Lisa,

Yep this is normal. This happened to me as well. When I used it for the first couple of times as a fertility aid. (I've used them for AF before) I had some blood in it and the closer I got to my O date ...the more "stuff" there was in there.

So, don't worry this is totally normal.


----------



## Lisa2701

Sachiko78 said:


> Lisa2701 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GdaneMom4now said:
> 
> 
> I finally got to feeling better after my stomach flu/food poisoning whatever it was and I think i have a UTI/bladder infection now. FML. And my sister is a complete bitch. Another high again today. I'm wondering if I should disregard that 98.5 temp when I was sick....even so, my temp was 97.8 today so I don't know if I should even look at my chart this month.
> 
> I'm not sure about your chart honey but I am glad you are feeling a little better. :hugs: If I were you i'd probably disregard the temp but i'm not an expert.
> 
> So I got my smiley face on a cb digi opk today...:happydance:. Naturally I dragged DH straight to bed :blush: (its his day off today). :haha:
> 
> SOrry....TMI COMING UP.... when I removed the softcup 10 minutes ago their was HUNDREDS of what looked like EWCM in the cup, plus a little blood mixed in their.... is that normal? I am not normally bothered by EWCM but the amount of it made me kinda :sick:.... but it was more the blood I was worried about? ANy thoughts?Click to expand...
> 
> Lisa,
> 
> Yep this is normal. This happened to me as well. When I used it for the first couple of times as a fertility aid. (I've used them for AF before) I had some blood in it and the closer I got to my O date ...the more "stuff" there was in there.
> 
> So, don't worry this is totally normal.Click to expand...

Thanks :) Its my first cycle using them and I don't normally notice any bleeding/spotting around Ov. 

:hugs:


----------



## 4boys1girl

Hi all! Update .... BFN! I did expect it though, since I had spotting. Blood test on Tuesday confirmed negative, then AF arrived HEAVY Tuesday night :( I hate her! So, after an unusually loooonnnng cycle, back to my CLOMID tomorrow. PS, we FINALLY got power back today, since Hurricane Irene. Hope you are all doing great!
;) Kat


----------



## 4boys1girl

LISA 2701 ... I DID have that happen once before when I removed the softcup. It was more like a "streak" of blood across the mucus. I just assumed I caught a bit of the blood, that may have went unnoticed, when I O'd and the egg "broke free". I don't know, just guessing, lol.


----------



## Sachiko78

4boys1girl said:


> Hi all! Update .... BFN! I did expect it though, since I had spotting. Blood test on Tuesday confirmed negative, then AF arrived HEAVY Tuesday night :( I hate her! So, after an unusually loooonnnng cycle, back to my CLOMID tomorrow. PS, we FINALLY got power back today, since Hurricane Irene. Hope you are all doing great!
> ;) Kat


I'm sorry the :witch: got you. :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

GDANE, so good that you are feeling better. :flower:

LISA, that is a normal happening. (And don't think there is really TMI on these threads :haha: )

4boys1, sorry that it was a bfn, I hope Sept will be your month!!! FXD!

*AFM* Ladies...CD2! Back in this egg chase again. We are fully ready. During relaxing times this past week, we chatted, fine-tweaked our plans and are ready to get this Sept bfp. Even got a new BBT-T so be certain. We are going to do more CM monitoring as well. Between temping, charting, CM checks, and more &#8220;donations&#8221; we are confident that this IS going to be IT!!!

Follow my chart below&#8230;

:dust: :dust: :dust to the Thread!!!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

:dust: to everyone


----------



## Sachiko78

MrsMM24 said:


> GDANE, so good that you are feeling better. :flower:
> 
> LISA, that is a normal happening. (And don't think there is really TMI on these threads :haha: )
> 
> 4boys1, sorry that it was a bfn, I hope Sept will be your month!!! FXD!
> 
> *AFM* Ladies...CD2! Back in this egg chase again. We are fully ready. During relaxing times this past week, we chatted, fine-tweaked our plans and are ready to get this Sept bfp. Even got a new BBT-T so be certain. We are going to do more CM monitoring as well. Between temping, charting, CM checks, and more donations we are confident that this IS going to be IT!!!
> 
> Follow my chart below
> 
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust to the Thread!!!!!

MrsMM24 -

I'm sorry AF got you this time. :hugs: Onward and upwards!!

:dust::dust:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

4boys1girl said:


> Hi all! Update .... BFN! I did expect it though, since I had spotting. Blood test on Tuesday confirmed negative, then AF arrived HEAVY Tuesday night :( I hate her! So, after an unusually loooonnnng cycle, back to my CLOMID tomorrow. PS, we FINALLY got power back today, since Hurricane Irene. Hope you are all doing great!
> ;) Kat

sorry about Af:hugs:, shes a pest


----------



## bdawn8403

I picked some up in the end of May and the second time we used one about 2 weeks after buying them we got pregnant after 2.5 years of trying. Ended in a mc 6 days after we found out but it was the first sign of hope since trying. It was right before my husband starting taking FertilAid because of his low count and motility. Been on it for almost 3 months now so hoping that affects it and increases the chances with the softcups. I was very pleased with them! Would definitely recommend.


----------



## caz & bob

girls i am ovulating woopp really dark opk hers a pic x x x
 



Attached Files:







Untitled 8.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 20


----------



## JanetPlanet

Good job caz!
:sex::spermy:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

thats awesome caz! good luck! :dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

CAZ, hope you got some BDg in....

Well Ladies, today is CD4. The evil witch is spotting her way out of the space!! I think that we will be having an early OV this month. "Donations" are set to begin arriving the week of the 12th and softcups are waiting in the bathroom. We are determined to catch this eggy, we are excited and have such a good feeling about this month! how awesome to have a June Baby!!!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I got a peak on cbfm! Dh is sick though still so last night may have to be enough


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Just passing by to say Good luck ladies :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

FXD GDANE that last night did the trick, that's pretty good odds!!! :dust:


----------



## Thorntons

Hi everyone! Got my af today so onwards and upwards for sept! For next time I have soft cups at the ready can I ask what is recommend putting the sample into the cup and mixing with pre seed or in me then use the cup to stop it's escape???

Thanks for your help


----------



## SockriTease

Thontons, sorry :af: came. :hug: when you put the :spermy: in the softcup prior to insertion does any leak out?


----------



## Thorntons

No not to what I noticed but when I removed it there was "stuff" still in the cup but I'm of sure if that was the pre seed should there be???


----------



## SockriTease

I have some in the cup as well when I remove it but its either preseed or seminary fluid, I think that's what they call it. But I think all the :spermy: make their way into the cervix.


----------



## Thorntons

Ok thanks. Fxd for next month x


----------



## Sachiko78

Ladies,

Well I tested on 10DPO....and...

I got my BFP! LOL I tested several times

2 FRER's
1 CVS digital 
2 Digital FRER's
1 Accuclear (blue dye!)

All BFP! I'm so happy!! I've been cramping a lot these past couple of days. But, I'm thinking that's normal.

The 2 FRER's I tested with FMU. CVS digital was in the afternoon, same with the 2 digital FRERs. Accuclear was yesterday afternoon.

This was my first cycle of using softcups and preseed. After 10 cycles of trying. 

Fx for you ladies!
 



Attached Files:







CVS digital.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 5









FRER 2.02PM.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Sachiko78 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Well I tested on 10DPO....and...
> 
> I got my BFP! LOL I tested several times
> 
> 2 FRER's
> 1 CVS digital
> 2 Digital FRER's
> 1 Accuclear (blue dye!)
> 
> All BFP! I'm so happy!! I've been cramping a lot these past couple of days. But, I'm thinking that's normal.
> 
> The 2 FRER's I tested with FMU. CVS digital was in the afternoon, same with the 2 digital FRERs. Accuclear was yesterday afternoon.
> 
> This was my first cycle of using softcups and preseed. After 10 cycles of trying.
> 
> Fx for you ladies!

Heck ya!! Congrats and h&h nine months!


----------



## SockriTease

Congrats hun!!! :yipee:


----------



## MrsMM24

YAY!!! :happydance: SACH!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!!


----------



## 4boys1girl

Congrats!!


----------



## blessedmomma

sachiko!!! yay, so happy for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## Care76

Wow, congrats Sachiko! That is great news!

So far I have used them twice. I still have the second one in now after BDing this morning. We are doing the SMEP this month and using pre-seed and softcups. 

I don't know if anybody else has this, but the cup hurts after 2-3 hrs. I know it is in right after having a difficult time trying to get it in right. I do know that right now my cervix is pointing up (I have a tilted uterus) so I don't know if my angle has anything to do with it.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Woo hoo a BFP, congratulations!! :dance: x


----------



## bdawn8403

Care76 said:


> Wow, congrats Sachiko! That is great news!
> 
> So far I have used them twice. I still have the second one in now after BDing this morning. We are doing the SMEP this month and using pre-seed and softcups.
> 
> I don't know if anybody else has this, but the cup hurts after 2-3 hrs. I know it is in right after having a difficult time trying to get it in right. I do know that right now my cervix is pointing up (I have a tilted uterus) so I don't know if my angle has anything to do with it.

When I first bought them back in May they would kind of hurt but a few weeks ago I went to get another box and it said they were newly redesigned to fit better and I have noticed a difference. They fit better and don't hurt.


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Glad your doing okay and congrats! How exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Ash0619

Care76 said:


> I don't know if anybody else has this, but the cup hurts after 2-3 hrs. I know it is in right after having a difficult time trying to get it in right. I do know that right now my cervix is pointing up (I have a tilted uterus) so I don't know if my angle has anything to do with it.

I tried soft cup for the first time today. I'm not actually ovulating yet but I wanted to give soft cups a try so I would know how to use them when I actually need them. I put it in before I even got out of bed and it went in easily. once I was up and around I actually started feeling sick with it in...like that feeling when a tampon isn't inserted the right way and it feels uncomfortable. I left it in for about 2 hours but I was anxious to get it OUT. When I took it out, there were a few large spots of blood on it...I'm on CD 7 and my period just ended 2 days ago and I never ever have spotting between periods. I guess my period wasn't completely over...Maybe there was still some period blood in my cervix? :shrug: Anyway, I still intend to figure them out when the time comes, I'll leave it in for as long as I can stand.


----------



## Jaybug0115

Just wanted to bump this thread and say I got my BFP using soft cups for the first time! After 4 cycles of bfns!!!!! I used soft cups with preseed. I only used the preseed to lube the cup and slide it in after bding on 4 days before O 2 days before o and on O day.


----------



## HolyCannoli

Jaybug0115 said:


> Just wanted to bump this thread and say I got my BFP using soft cups for the first time! After 4 cycles of bfns!!!!! I used soft cups with preseed. I only used the preseed to lube the cup and slide it in after bding on 4 days before O 2 days before o and on O day.

Congrats!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Congrats jbug!

My progesterone was only 7.6 she said I didn't ovulate so I am doubling clomid next cycle. :( but my chart had a temp shift and I had a peak on my clearblue fertility monitor....?


----------



## MrsMM24

Congrats!! JBUG!!! :happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!

AFM...CD9, I started with my OPKs this morning. I will use a 2nd this evening. I am also monitoring my CM this cycle. I want to try the cervix, but I am not sure I know exactly what it should feel and seem like. Prior to the MC, I was like clockwork, CD14 or CD15 OV, 1st cycle @ MC I was at CD20, I am not sure what this cycle will bring. However, I have been using the robitussin, Primrose, and B-6, so let's hope I am looking for an OV this weekend or early next week! FXD! :dust:


----------



## blessedmomma

gdane- maybe you did ov but have low progesterone? thats what was happening to me. i have to use progesterone cream in the 2nd half of my cycle and at least the 1st tri of pregnancy. i ov fine, but progesterone drops so fast for me that it cant sustain a pregnancy. or maybe your body started to ov and then didnt for some reason? :shrug:


----------



## doopersgurl

hey ladies i used these last month and nothing but dont think i used them on the right days so giving them another go this month so fx'd it woks :) been waiting far to long for my bfp :(


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls congrats to all who as there bfps woopp hope its not to long for the rest of us x x x


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Congrats jbug and Holy I love the lil critter on your siggy :thumbup:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I'm posting this everywhere because I need help!! 

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...should-we-take-legal-action.html#post12705496

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JanetPlanet

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CONGRATS ON THE BFPS!!!

I'm SO excited for you ladies! H&H 9 months!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls happy friday woopp well done another opk and a hpt nothing on the hpt so dont no what to think hers a pic of them x x x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0288.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 9









Photo-0290.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## JanetPlanet

caz & bob, you're only 4dpo hun. You have to wait for implantation! I LOVE IT! I do the same thing, I start testing immediately and then I'm like, "Ok, where's the positive HPT?" lol cute.


----------



## mom22boys

Thought I would update if it were not for this post I would not have used softcups!!! I got my BFP!!! I am sure it helped somewhat! This was my 8 th month of ttc!

I also done a lot of searching on the net and found it said to put preseed on the cup before inserting it! Just thought I would add that for what it is worth.

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## JanetPlanet

WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats hun! That's so exciting!


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Congrats! Wishing you a H & H 9 months ahead! :flower:


----------



## chlobear

Big Congrats to everyone who got their :BFP: !

Have just started using softcups last month... as well as a myriad of other things :) so here's hoping!

FX'd for everyone :kiss: x x x


----------



## GdaneMom4now

chlobear said:


> Big Congrats to everyone who got their :BFP: !
> 
> Have just started using softcups last month... as well as a myriad of other things :) so here's hoping!
> 
> FX'd for everyone :kiss: x x x

Good luck to you and congrats to the bfp!


----------



## caz & bob

congrats to all who has got there bfp x x x


----------



## blessedmomma

caz- im not sure why your opk's would get darker all of a sudden after going light. is that what you were asking? what are they doing now?


----------



## loveacupcake

Softcups (and preseed in them) are awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## JanetPlanet

Congrats loveacupcake and good luck!


----------



## Ash0619

QUESTION for all of you Softcup ladies! 

I've used softcups 4 times now, and yesterday was the FIRST time I really felt like I put it in correctly :haha: 

The very first time I used it, I was on CD 5 and AF basically over. I thought AF was completely gone, but when I took it out, there were 3-4 big drops of blood on it.

I used it CD 7 and 9, and it was a little leaky, but no probs. 

Ok, then I used it last night, CD 10. I wore it all night long and took it out in the morning. There were spots of blood on it again! Not like it was on CD 5, they were much smaller spots but what is up with this?!? Anyone know?


----------



## JanetPlanet

It is common to have some slight bleeding after BDing. It's usually from the pounding (lol) that your cervix takes.

I would ask your doctors about this just to be sure because any bleeing after sex should be investigated.


----------



## Kat541

I've used this method two days in a row. However, I'm not seeing anything in the cup when I remove it? Should there be something there?


----------



## blessedmomma

Kat541 said:


> I've used this method two days in a row. However, I'm not seeing anything in the cup when I remove it? Should there be something there?

there was nothing in them when i removed them hun. i got preggers twice off them. :flower:


----------



## caz & bob

Please keep this truck moving and show our support!!!
&#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9604; &#9612; &#9616; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9612;
&#9472; &#9472; &#9472; &#9604; &#9604; &#9608; &#9608; &#9612; &#9608; &#9617; &#9829; &#9617; 9/11 victims & their families &#9617;&#9617; &#9829;&#9617; &#9617;&#9616;
&#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9612; &#9616; &#9608; &#9608; &#9612; &#9608; &#9617; &#9829; &#9617; &#9617;&#9617; we will never forget &#9617;&#9617;&#9617; &#9617; &#9829;&#9617; &#9617;&#9616;
&#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9608; &#9612; &#9608; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9604; &#9612;
&#9600; (@) &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; (@)(@) &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; &#9600; (@) &#9600; &#9624;
to all who lost loved ones and to the hero's


----------



## caz & bob

blessedmomma if you look at my opks 16 17 18 are really really dark and all the rest a dark to dont no what going on i have not done one since x x x


----------



## Kat541

blessedmomma said:


> Kat541 said:
> 
> 
> I've used this method two days in a row. However, I'm not seeing anything in the cup when I remove it? Should there be something there?
> 
> there was nothing in them when i removed them hun. i got preggers twice off them. :flower:Click to expand...

 
Thank you for your response!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

caz- thats what i was wondering. it seemed like up to 18 they were really dark, then 19 and 20 were lighter. but then 21 on they got dark again. :shrug: maybe you almost ov and then did later? or maybe you ov twice? it is really weird how it worked


----------



## blessedmomma

caz i just peaked at your chart and it looks like you ov when they say you did. you have a clear thermal shift :flower:


----------



## MrsMM24

mom22boys said:


> Thought I would update if it were not for this post I would not have used softcups!!! I got my BFP!!! I am sure it helped somewhat! This was my 8 th month of ttc!
> 
> I also done a lot of searching on the net and found it said to put preseed on the cup before inserting it! Just thought I would add that for what it is worth.
> 
> Good luck everyone!!!

We were just asking about you on the testing thread.... https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...-9-30-testers-join-me-5-testers-counting.html

CONGRATS!!!! :happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!

*AFM&#8230;* CD14, I am hoping this is my week, we will be having donations at the end of the week into next week. My CM has been hard to read, I typically have quite a bit after af leaves, it has been here, just not loads as I am use to OPKs are starting to show a little pink so I am getting anxious. I added green tea, from a suggestion on the threads, just want to give clear enough path for the swimmers to reach their destination. I got my preseed on Saturday so I think we have all the things we need, just waiting on the eggy. I have been working so much and trying not to obsess at the wait to OV I am so tired daily. Other than that, the weekend was as expected, with the 9-11 memorials and specials, I didn&#8217;t really rest, and this week, my exercises will pick up, and our daughter begins karate so, who knows, I guess I at least have enough to keep me occupied. My temps are also doing something, I don&#8217;t see how I am near my last coverline or a coverline at all&#8230; guess we will see. FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Lisa2701

Hi Ladies, 

Just thought I should update. 

This was our 21st month TTC. First month using pre seed and softcups....this morning I got my :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance:

The only things we done different this month were the soft cups, preseed, BD every second day from CD9 until 2DPO! 

CONGRATS MRSMM24 :happydance:


----------



## SockriTease

congrats hun!! HNH9mos! :yipee:


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Congrats!

Of course I get home from hospital and af starts


----------



## Lisa2701

Thanks Ladies. 

Sorry AF got you GdaneMom4now :( :hugs:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

gdane :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

so sorry gdane :hugs:

congrats lisa :happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS LISA!!! :happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!

So very sorry :hugs: GDANE! I hope next cycle proves better for you!

*AFM&#8230;* CD17, Got my Smiley this morning! Last night the stick was maybe one shade lighter than a +OPK!!! Donation was an *hour* ago!!! My CM and temp look good for this!! Best chances are directly before OV or ON THE SAME DAY!! My CP seemed to be shift 2 days ago. Feeling really hopeful this cycle! FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Lisa2701

Thanks ladies :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

mrs- :happydance:


----------



## messymommy

I tried the softcup with my dh depositing into it with preseed in it also. Inserting that was a mess and I probably lost 1/2 of the good stuff. It was terrible! I have used the softcups after bd many times without problem but with stuff already in it was madness! Just thought I'd throw this out there for anyone thinking about doing it that way. I personally will not risk losing the good stuff again. Lesson learned for us.


----------



## sunshine1217

That's good to know since I was actually contemplating that! DH was not very crazy about that idea so we didn't.


----------



## Mellymommy

Will have to try them!


----------



## Cypress

Hi everyone - I'm new to this board, I wondered if I could ask a question to those who've used Softcups (esp those who've had success)? I used them for the first time this weekend and found them *really* easy to use (compared to the evil mooncup/femmecup); BUT, I am worried that when pushing them in, they may not be 'scooping up' the swimmers, they may just be pushing them to the back and therefore BLOCKING them from the cervix. Has anyone else had this worry? is there a way to ensure that the swimmers (when they're already inside you) get into the cup? Is there a trick when inserting? I try to push it downwards, but it is difficult to direct it.

I realise that one way to be sure they're in there is to get OH to deposit straight into the cup - but it's a little less romantic LOL

Just wondered what others do - thanks in advance!


----------



## messymommy

Sunshine1217- DH was not liking the idea and even told me if he has to do that then it will probably be less than the normal amount because it's weird, LOL. He did it anyhow but then I think I wasted most of it trying to put the cup in. I also might have overdone the preseed amount in the cup but I was worried about the little spermies going into the dry cup also. I truly am nutty with this stuff! :)

Cypress- Yes! I worried about that also but when I take them out in the morning there is still some of dh's stuff in them so must not be blocking it away if the stuff is in/on the cup when I remove it.


----------



## Thorntons

Hi Everyone

Got my positive OPK this morning!!! This is our first "proper" month with using Softcups alone! I get my DH to deposit straight into the Softcup I then add pre-seed. I dont find it messy but I do worry about what is left in the cup afterwards but we will see if it's effective soon hopefully!!

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## bdawn8403

Cypress said:


> Hi everyone - I'm new to this board, I wondered if I could ask a question to those who've used Softcups (esp those who've had success)? I used them for the first time this weekend and found them *really* easy to use (compared to the evil mooncup/femmecup); BUT, I am worried that when pushing them in, they may not be 'scooping up' the swimmers, they may just be pushing them to the back and therefore BLOCKING them from the cervix. Has anyone else had this worry? is there a way to ensure that the swimmers (when they're already inside you) get into the cup? Is there a trick when inserting? I try to push it downwards, but it is difficult to direct it.
> 
> I realise that one way to be sure they're in there is to get OH to deposit straight into the cup - but it's a little less romantic LOL
> 
> Just wondered what others do - thanks in advance!

I never had this fear, never even thought about it. I guess because I figured by the time you get it put it they are already in the area you are wrapping it around. Just put them in the way the instructions say. I don't think you'd be blocking them, when you take it out you will have semen left or should. I just lay on my back and put them in without getting up. 

I wouldn't use the other method. You have to squeeze it together to slip it in and I would think that would be easier to lose the goods. I just don't understand that either. I thought sperm died when it hit the air ?


----------



## Lucky7s

Just got mine in the mail! Really excited to try these out.. CD11 and BDing every night this week! Preseed, Softcups, Hips up... my friend just got her bfp this way! Cyvle #10 we'll see! fingers crossed :)


----------



## blessedmomma

cypress we did it both ways and got pregnant both months we used them. it wasnt a mess for us either way and didnt lose any either way. the cups were empty both ways when i finally took them out. i think you just have to figure out what works best for you and DH. my DH didnt mind either way.

bdawn- the sperm dont die when they hit the air.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Cypress I thought that too but I think if you lay with your bum up a little gravity will help get everything where its supposed to be before you put cup in. your not alone!


----------



## MrsMM24

Well, CYPRESS, I never had an issue with SOFTCUPS... I am sure there are many different concerns for different people. There is really only one way to get them in, and they won't be able to push anything to the back... I am sure there is a 1st time or slim chance for anything, so I don't want to say never. What I do tell everyone that has come across me on these threads, I SWEAR by the softcups, expecially when TTC. I tell everyone, practice practice practice however... 

I just did it for the first time this cycle with preseed, but I practiced before hand so as to not lose "donations." Since we don't get to "BD" (but we do get to have "fun" :haha:) softcups are a must. Anyway, I was on my back and inserted. I wish everyone luck, but practice!!! FXD! :dust:

*AFM&#8230;* 5DPO, Looks like a temp dip to me. I am hoping anyway FXD! Not trying to get my hopes too high. I have not been SS, but I know that I have been pretty exhausted in the last 24hrs... Implantation??? Going to start SS tomorrow if the temp jumps back up!! I didn't start SS till 8DPO last time, so I will compare as I approach... FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## blessedmomma

mrs- when are you testing this time hun?


----------



## Sachiko78

Cypress said:


> Hi everyone - I'm new to this board, I wondered if I could ask a question to those who've used Softcups (esp those who've had success)? I used them for the first time this weekend and found them *really* easy to use (compared to the evil mooncup/femmecup); BUT, I am worried that when pushing them in, they may not be 'scooping up' the swimmers, they may just be pushing them to the back and therefore BLOCKING them from the cervix. Has anyone else had this worry? is there a way to ensure that the swimmers (when they're already inside you) get into the cup? Is there a trick when inserting? I try to push it downwards, but it is difficult to direct it.
> 
> I realise that one way to be sure they're in there is to get OH to deposit straight into the cup - but it's a little less romantic LOL
> 
> Just wondered what others do - thanks in advance!

Cypress,

I used them this last cycle, and got my BFP on my 10th cycle. I put preseed in it prior to BDing. DH offered to put it in prior, but I didn't think it mattered. I figured it'd be more fun, if we did it the old fashioned way and then I inserted it.

I know it was the SC because my previous cycles I wasn't doing anything all that special. No baby asprin, drugs, anything. Mostly tracking my period cycles and using my calendar to track approx when I O'd. 

This time I used the SC with preseed and OPK's. 

Just insert them like the instructions say, and I believe there is video here on this thread somewhere. And you should be good to go. I was initally wearing it for 12 hrs, then towards the end it was 6 - 8 hrs. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## MrsMM24

blessedmomma said:


> mrs- when are you testing this time hun?

I am testing on the 28th!!! Should be enough time, as I will be 13DPO, and every day after that until I am 18DPO or af comes!!!! :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

mrs- yay i will be waiting to see how it goes!!! i hoooope this is it for you hun.:hugs:


----------



## bdawn8403

I am a bit concerned. The past 2 times I've used these I've had a spot of blood in it when I took it out. Been using them many times before but these last 2, I get blood. Its not a lot but like a dot. The last time I figured it was because of the "roughness" of the sex because of the positioning but today wasn't painful.


----------



## Ash0619

bdawn8403 said:


> I am a bit concerned. The past 2 times I've used these I've had a spot of blood in it when I took it out. Been using them many times before but these last 2, I get blood. Its not a lot but like a dot. The last time I figured it was because of the "roughness" of the sex because of the positioning but today wasn't painful.

This happened to me when I first started using them. I used them four times and the 2nd time and the 4th time, there was some blood. Three or four big drops of it. I stopped using them for a little while, but when DH and I started preseed I started them back up again. I figured the extra lubrication would stop it from scraping against my cervix, if that is what was happening. I'm only going to use them from now on in combination with pressed, and if I get blood again, I'm not using them anymore.


----------



## bdawn8403

Ash0619 said:


> bdawn8403 said:
> 
> 
> I am a bit concerned. The past 2 times I've used these I've had a spot of blood in it when I took it out. Been using them many times before but these last 2, I get blood. Its not a lot but like a dot. The last time I figured it was because of the "roughness" of the sex because of the positioning but today wasn't painful.
> 
> This happened to me when I first started using them. I used them four times and the 2nd time and the 4th time, there was some blood. Three or four big drops of it. I stopped using them for a little while, but when DH and I started preseed I started them back up again. I figured the extra lubrication would stop it from scraping against my cervix, if that is what was happening. I'm only going to use them from now on in combination with pressed, and if I get blood again, I'm not using them anymore.Click to expand...

I don't have a clue as to what it could be. I just have noticed both times my cervix has been very soft afterwards and higher up. It is close to O time though. I don't know.

The only thing I've done different this time is I have used cough syrup. I wonder if that could be making it more tender ?


----------



## MrsMM24

Definitely a chance that the syrup is making things a little more sensitive, as that is the reason to use the syrup. I would be very gentle inserting. GL

*AFM&#8230;* 6DPO, Looks like a temp increase!! FXD! I am getting nervous now. What is strange is, with our last PG, my DW got all the symptoms, the last couple of days, she has been feeling very weird. I however have been super tired. I even fell asleep on the train this morning headed to work (doesn't happen) plus, it is so early.... Not trying to get my hopes too high. I have not been SS, but today I am starting, FATIGUED for sure. Come on high temps next few days!!!FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## dodgegirl

bdawn8403 said:


> Ash0619 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdawn8403 said:
> 
> 
> I am a bit concerned. The past 2 times I've used these I've had a spot of blood in it when I took it out. Been using them many times before but these last 2, I get blood. Its not a lot but like a dot. The last time I figured it was because of the "roughness" of the sex because of the positioning but today wasn't painful.
> 
> This happened to me when I first started using them. I used them four times and the 2nd time and the 4th time, there was some blood. Three or four big drops of it. I stopped using them for a little while, but when DH and I started preseed I started them back up again. I figured the extra lubrication would stop it from scraping against my cervix, if that is what was happening. I'm only going to use them from now on in combination with pressed, and if I get blood again, I'm not using them anymore.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have a clue as to what it could be. I just have noticed both times my cervix has been very soft afterwards and higher up. It is close to O time though. I don't know.
> 
> The only thing I've done different this time is I have used cough syrup. I wonder if that could be making it more tender ?Click to expand...

can someone explain the whole cough syrup thing? this is the first ive heard of it. how did you "use" it ? and why ?


----------



## bdawn8403

Cough syrup (expectorant) thins out mucus in the chest and some believe does so down below too. I think it does because I noticed a difference. You just take 2 tsp 3x a day, usually around when you ov.


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi DODGE!

Well, at the fertility clinic, it is one of the things the docs recommend to change the CM up. We were instructed to begin taking 2-3x a day from the day AF ends until OV. Robitussin to be exact (it is explained more in my journal) as it is safe for infants. I did not however take it 3x a day this time only 2. It is the same as taking Mucinex which I know many women use instead... GL

*AFM&#8230;* 7DPO, Temps staying high I am staying optimistic. FXD! I had a little headache this morning, it has subsided, and I have been getting weird feelings. I even had a dream (reading my journal you will see I don't really dream or I don't remember that I did when I wake) I recalled the whole thing to the wife who died laughing. I am still super tired. Still SS and Fatigue, headaches, and dreams are listed today... DW wanted me to test, but I laughed it off, not going for the early disappointment, she has little patience so I expected her to say that already... :haha: Come on high temps next few days!!!FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## fluterby429

Hi ladies I wanted to join in on this thread if you don't mind. I bough my soft cups today. I'm ready to use them when my dh gets here the first of Oct. I've used them in the past and love them but no luck yet. I'm on clomid this cycle as well trying to delay O a little. I'm also planning on using preseed in the cup but not up in cause DH doesn't like the feel of it lol..

Good Luck MrsMM24 I hope those temps stay way up!


----------



## JanetPlanet

My husband doesn't like the feel of it either....but I use it anyway. :haha:

:dust:


----------



## fluterby429

yeah he says way too slippery with that in there and I usually only use 1/2 of what they say to use. 

Off subject here but I see where some of you were talking about taking the mucinex and cough syrup. I took the mucinex but I never noticed anything different about my cm. I NEVER get EWCM except after my hsg (which was a waste cause dh was in Iraq...stupid Iraq). I was wondering if any of you had tried both kinds and have a prefrence?


----------



## JanetPlanet

Yeah, that's what my hubs says too. He's says he needs at least a little friction. lol Men are funny. I use about half an applicator full, and then a bit more inside the SC before inserting.

I used Mucinex only one cycle - my Clomid cycle. I didn't notice any difference really. I also NEVER get EWCM either, except this last time when I was on fertility drugs. It was such a rare surprise that I kept saying to the hubs, "Egg whites, honey, can you believe it?" lol


----------



## bdawn8403

I've only used a dollar store brand cough syrup with this cycle. I did notice that my EWCM was a lot stretchier than it has ever been. It may be a coincidence though.


----------



## fluterby429

Lol Janet my husband is grossed out by my CM conversations. I only took the mucinex in Feb. since I was taking clomid. I guess I'm going to try the liquid form this time gah-rOsss! But I gotta try something. 

Don't remember what day I'm supposed to start that. Google here I come!


----------



## Kat541

Cypress said:


> Hi everyone - I'm new to this board, I wondered if I could ask a question to those who've used Softcups (esp those who've had success)? I used them for the first time this weekend and found them *really* easy to use (compared to the evil mooncup/femmecup); BUT, I am worried that when pushing them in, they may not be 'scooping up' the swimmers, they may just be pushing them to the back and therefore BLOCKING them from the cervix. Has anyone else had this worry? is there a way to ensure that the swimmers (when they're already inside you) get into the cup? Is there a trick when inserting? I try to push it downwards, but it is difficult to direct it.
> 
> I realise that one way to be sure they're in there is to get OH to deposit straight into the cup - but it's a little less romantic LOL
> 
> Just wondered what others do - thanks in advance!

You would want the stuff pushed to the back. That is where your cervix will wick up the remaining sperms over the next 72 hours! But it doesn't block them out. And even if some did get blocked out, they're still there when you take out the cup, free to enter.


----------



## Roxybys

This is all helpful info


----------



## Cypress

Kat541 said:


> Cypress said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone - I'm new to this board, I wondered if I could ask a question to those who've used Softcups (esp those who've had success)? I used them for the first time this weekend and found them *really* easy to use (compared to the evil mooncup/femmecup); BUT, I am worried that when pushing them in, they may not be 'scooping up' the swimmers, they may just be pushing them to the back and therefore BLOCKING them from the cervix. .....
> 
> You would want the stuff pushed to the back. That is where your cervix will wick up the remaining sperms over the next 72 hours! But it doesn't block them out. And even if some did get blocked out, they're still there when you take out the cup, free to enter.Click to expand...

Hi Kat, thanks for your comment. I meant, what if the 'stuff' goes to the back even further than the cup goes, or just otherwise gets squashed out of the way by the cup, therefore doesn't go in the cup at all, hence is blocked from the cervix. I ask because I had some 'fall out' of me after removing the cup, so I don't know whether it was in the cup the whole time, or not. Anyway, with so many success stories they must work, so I'll keep trying.


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Hello ladies just passing by to check up on you guys, i haven't forgotten you, but been working many hours :happydance::hugs: :dust: to you all


----------



## bdawn8403

Hmm used another one this morning and no blood ? I haven't used cough syrup for about 3 days so I am going to assume thats why I had the spot of blood.


----------



## maggiepie11

Hi ladies! For those of you who got BFPs with softcups and/or preseed, could you pretty pretty pretty please take my poll about the gender of your little blessing?

Click Here To Take My Gender Poll!


----------



## Shorty88

Hey I'm new to this forum but really wan to try softcups if I don't get my bfp this month so u only use them on the days u ovulate or everytime u have sex?


----------



## Ash0619

Shorty88 said:


> Hey I'm new to this forum but really wan to try softcups if I don't get my bfp this month so u only use them on the days u ovulate or everytime u have sex?

I actually use them every time, trying to get as many :spermy: in me as possible before O. It's really pointless at this point in my cycle but i still do it


----------



## blessedmomma

shorty- i started using them about 5-6 days before expected ov. i could see using them more for practice or just to stay in the mode of using them. my thoughts were that i didnt know how long i was gonna be ttc and didnt want to waste them. of course i got preggo the first month ttc with them and after having that baby got preggo the first month ttc with them again, so i have a bunch left over that will never get used by me anyway. i wont use them for af, so i need to find somewhere to send them and all my preseed. hope you dont have a long ttc journey!


----------



## MrsMM24

BDAWN, so good to hear that there was no blood this time. Could have been just that... FXD! :dust:

SHORTY, they are to hold the swimmers near the target so it is best to use after BDg! GL FXD! :dust:

*AFM&#8230;* 11DPO, Temps are still high, however, they seem to be on the decline. I don&#8217;t really feel like I did when I have been PG and had bfps in the past. I am trying to stay positive however, so I still have my FXD (tightly.) My stomach felt a little queezy this morning for about 2 mins. I am still *SUPER* tired. SS is decreasing = Fatigue is all I can list today, FXD! :dust: :dust:
How was everyone&#8217;s weekend? Good I hope!


----------



## Thorntons

Looks like I'm out this month got my af today! I'm so confused didn't get my smiley face until day 17 and got my af on day 25. My cycles are ranging from 25-29 days is this normal???:shrug:


----------



## bdawn8403

I think thats a really short LP, maybe you ov'd earlier than that ?


----------



## MrsMM24

THORNTONS, :hugs: sorry af flew that wicked broom in. I agree with BDAWN, I think you may have OVd earlier than you think.... Sometimes even with OPKS, it can be off. The temp dip is the more accurate account... I hope next cycle is the one for you!!! FXD! 

*AFM&#8230;* 12DPO, Temps are still high but declining. I am not sure what's happening, I think that I only have fatigue as a symptom left. My bbs never began to get fuller and sore as they have with both previous PGs. However, this morning, they seem to be tingling. I also have been feeling a little hot at night, not sure what to make of it. It kinda feels like AF is on the way. I hope not, but I can't deny the feeling. I still don&#8217;t really feel like I did when I have been PG in the past. FXD (tightly.) I am still *SUPER* tired. SS is decreasing = Fatigue is all I can list today and it isn't as bad as the last few days. :dust: :dust:


----------



## blessedmomma

Thorntons said:


> Looks like I'm out this month got my af today! I'm so confused didn't get my smiley face until day 17 and got my af on day 25. My cycles are ranging from 25-29 days is this normal???:shrug:

im sorry hun. it could have been the opk was wrong or you have a progesterone problem. i did and had to use a supplemental cream to get my luteal phase to be long enough to get pregnant. my cycles were 24-28 days and my luteal phase was between 8-10 days. its just not long enough for it to implant. some women just need to use a b complex to lengthen it.:hugs:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Hello ladies just passing by to check up on you guys, hope all is well, I have been so busy, Good luck everyone! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi ladies, thanks GLITTER for checking up... been a little slow in here....

*AFM&#8230;* 14DPO, Temps are still high but going back down.... Still not sleeping as good, probably just sad. Not to mention DW is taking this bfn alot harder than our others, she really thought we were PG. BFN on the test this morning, but no :af:! Not planning to test again, just wait on that damn withc. SS = None. I added my name to OCt thread, hoping that is a bfp month for me, it is also the month our daughter was born so...:dust: :dust:


----------



## LizziesMama

Personally, I hate them. First of all, I don't think they work if you put them in after BDing. Just think, sliding that into place, who's to say you scooped up all the semen and it's actually being held against your cervix? What if the semen is puddled behind the cup and you're actually blocking it from reaching your cervix?

I feel differently about the benefits if the man were to actually ejaculate into the cup and you inserted it. However, you'd have to be skilled and experienced to make sure you didn't spill it out. If you go this route, yes, maybe it'll work.

Secondly, I find them to be uncomfortable to remove. Since the circular plastic surrounds your cervix, it scrapes up against it as you pull it out. For me, that was uncomfortable.

I have tried using them both as a conception aid and during AF (their intended use). I didn't like them at all for AF either. They leak sometimes, again are painful to remove and long story short, just not my cup of tea.

Now for those of you thinking I'm just using them wrong, I'm not. I actually use a lunette cup during AF. I have not purchased pads/tampons in months and never intend to go back. This cup is SO MUCH more comfortable and IMO leaps and bounds easier to insert/remove painlessly. However, if you place it just inside the vagina like instructed, it wouldn't serve the same purpose as the instead cups, since they hold semen (theoretically) against the cervix. This sits much lower. However, I have been able to use the larger (size 2) in the same fashion, against the cervix, with a little practice and if inserted properly, I would suggest this over the instead cups. It's also reusable. It can be used for years and after trying many things, this is my go to cup! https://www.lunette.com/


----------



## whimesy3

LizziesMama said:


> Personally, I hate them. First of all, I don't think they work if you put them in after BDing. Just think, sliding that into place, who's to say you scooped up all the semen and it's actually being held against your cervix? What if the semen is puddled behind the cup and you're actually blocking it from reaching your cervix
> 
> 
> https://www.lunette.com/


I JUST asked a question about these things that said "How Do I Make Sure I "scooped" All The Sperm Into The Cup'.. and then in the details of my question I expressed that I was worried I would prehaps actually blocking them from my cervix! You sound exactly like me... 

I have been using them for my AF for the last day, just to get the hang of using them when TTC, and the 3rd one leaked a little bit just a half and hour ago maybe.. The second one was fine too, and the 1st one I wore for 7 hours, no leakage, and then I sat down, heard a loud gurgle and it allll spilled out.. I wonder if the cup was too full of blood and that is what caused that to happen?

Am I using these right? Because every time I take the cup out, it looks as if there was definitely blood in the cup, but when I pull it out the blood comes out in the toilet and all over my hands (sorry TMI).. When I am laying down, or sitting, and if I insert a finger (tmi again), I can feel that the rim of the cup is up against my pelvic bone like it says it should be, but I can still fell the plastic bag the blood is suppose to collect in.. so am i inserting them correctly?

If feel like I am not, because I never have a cup of blood. Like I said it looks like the blood was in there, but when taking it out it goes everywhere else.. 

So I assume that since I am possibly not using them right during AF.. I wont be able to get them right when using them for TTC? I dont want to mess up my chances, and I am so afraid I may actually keep the sperm out!


----------



## LizziesMama

Well, to check if it's inserted correctly, check your CP after you insert it. You should be able to feel your cervix through the plastic lining and that the rim is surrounding it. You should be pushing it up there pretty high. I actually had one turn inside out on my while trying to insert it and OUCH!!!

I noticed mine leaked more when I used the bathroom, but wasn't actually planning to change it. Like if you bear down at all, it pushes it out of place and it leaks.

I do remember it being messy to remove and because of the way you have to do it, I'm not surprised it all spills out. That doesn't necessarily mean it wasn't in right. Removing it takes some practice.

What I like about my lunette is that it stays in tact when you remove it, so after some practice, nothing spills out. I decided to use it after BDing the other morning, because I had to get up right away. I wore it a bit lower for a few minutes and after walking around everything kind of dripped into it, then I pushed it all the way up around my cervix. When I took it out, there was proof it was all in there, still was. So we'll see if that worked. We had also BD'd the previous two days though, so if I get a BFP I can't say with certainty the lunette cup had anything to do with it.


----------



## MrsMM24

LIZZIES, they certainly aren't for everyone... We are all very different, in so many ways, including shapes, sizes, and pain thresholds.

I do agree that the semen being in the cup prior to insertion is good, as that's the only way we can do it. I cannot be familiar with the "scooping" method so can't comment. I hope that you find something that works for you and you see a bfp soon Hun! GL


----------



## whimesy3

LizziesMama said:


> Well, to check if it's inserted correctly, check your CP after you insert it. You should be able to feel your cervix through the plastic lining and that the rim is surrounding it. You should be pushing it up there pretty high. I actually had one turn inside out on my while trying to insert it and OUCH!!!
> 
> I noticed mine leaked more when I used the bathroom, but wasn't actually planning to change it. Like if you bear down at all, it pushes it out of place and it leaks.
> 
> I do remember it being messy to remove and because of the way you have to do it, I'm not surprised it all spills out. That doesn't necessarily mean it wasn't in right. Removing it takes some practice.
> 
> What I like about my lunette is that it stays in tact when you remove it, so after some practice, nothing spills out. I decided to use it after BDing the other morning, because I had to get up right away. I wore it a bit lower for a few minutes and after walking around everything kind of dripped into it, then I pushed it all the way up around my cervix. When I took it out, there was proof it was all in there, still was. So we'll see if that worked. We had also BD'd the previous two days though, so if I get a BFP I can't say with certainty the lunette cup had anything to do with it.

That sounds like it would hurt like hell! 

When inserting them, I would be laying down on my back, then I would push it down.. thanks for the the tips about feeling for me cervix through the plastic :) I will try another softcup tonight and do that after I insert it. Trying to get this down packed because I should be ovulating right after AF... 

There is no way that my OH is gonna ejaculate into the cup though LOL. NO WAY he would do that. We both have a very high sex drive and like the baby making for our own pleasure LOL. I can also see how it would be very hard (for me) to insert the cup when it was all fileed up..


----------



## blessedmomma

LizziesMama said:


> Personally, I hate them. First of all, I don't think they work if you put them in after BDing. Just think, sliding that into place, who's to say you scooped up all the semen and it's actually being held against your cervix? What if the semen is puddled behind the cup and you're actually blocking it from reaching your cervix?

i can fully respect someone not liking them. i would never use them for af. the thought of reaching in there while on af grosses me out. i wouldnt use them or anything like them. not that it bugs me that some women do, just that its def not for me. 

i can say however that they absolutely do work for putting them in after BDing. when you put them in right nothing comes out when you stand up. thats how you know its being held up against the cervix and not pooled behind. i used them both ways to get pregnant 2 times and both ways thats how i could tell they were in correctly. both ways nothing ever came out at any point while i had them in. and when i took them out they were empty. its empty because its all up inside the uterus. it wasnt messy to remove or painful either. i think thats just certain bodies and not the softcup. i also know there is an old thread on here when i first joined bnb where some women only used them after BDing and got preggo.

i do know that some women on here have a tilted uterus and have a harder time with them. for some women its just like mrs said too that every woman is different and what works and is comfortable for some isnt for others. for me they worked great and were not painful at all, i didnt even notice they were in. im glad you found an alternative


----------



## whimesy3

blessedmomma said:


> LizziesMama said:
> 
> 
> Personally, I hate them. First of all, I don't think they work if you put them in after BDing. Just think, sliding that into place, who's to say you scooped up all the semen and it's actually being held against your cervix? What if the semen is puddled behind the cup and you're actually blocking it from reaching your cervix?
> 
> i can fully respect someone not liking them. i would never use them for af. the thought of reaching in there while on af grosses me out. i wouldnt use them or anything like them. not that it bugs me that some women do, just that its def not for me.
> 
> i can say however that they absolutely do work for putting them in after BDing. when you put them in right nothing comes out when you stand up. thats how you know its being held up against the cervix and not pooled behind. i used them both ways to get pregnant 2 times and both ways thats how i could tell they were in correctly. both ways nothing ever came out at any point while i had them in. and when i took them out they were empty. its empty because its all up inside the uterus. it wasnt messy to remove or painful either. i think thats just certain bodies and not the softcup. i also know there is an old thread on here when i first joined bnb where some women only used them after BDing and got preggo.
> 
> i do know that some women on here have a tilted uterus and have a harder time with them. for some women its just like mrs said too that every woman is different and what works and is comfortable for some isnt for others. for me they worked great and were not painful at all, i didnt even notice they were in. im glad you found an alternativeClick to expand...

So have you got any tips for me as to putting them in correctly and making sure the sperm are actuall in the cup and not on the sides leaking out and getting blocked from my cervix? I desperately want to use them this cycle!


----------



## blessedmomma

have you practiced with them before hun? i never tried them for af, but i know some girls practice that way. i figured if my cervix wasnt close to the same spot or soft as when ovulating, it wouldnt help me too much. i started practicing shortly after af was all done. about 6 days before ov was expected. i just kept laying there after BDing with my hips elevated and squeezed the cup together, pushed it in towards a downward motion. when it felt all the way back and wouldnt go anymore i let it unfold. i always had preseed in it too. when you think about it theres not really anywhere for the sperm to go. the semen holds them together and its not a wide open space in there. the vaginal walls all come together when something is not in there. if nothing comes out when you stand up then its in right. if something does come out you can catch it and take the cup out, put it in the cup and put it back in place. i know some girls in the older softcup thread would stay down for a minute, then stand up and catch it all in the cup and put it in that way. i never did that, but it works. :thumbup: i would always know everything made its way in when i would take it out and it would be empty. knowing how much usually comes out, i wouldve noticed if anything was making its way out. i left mine in for anywhere between 8-12 hrs. sometimes i would sleep with it in an sometimes i would wear it all day. i only had to use them a total of two months. got pregnant after first month using them, had my baby, used them again, got pregnant that first month too, had that baby. hope that helps! :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: happy friday staying in waiting for the carpet man for my stairs i have picked black my hall is white lime black so think it will go nice all my house nearly done now for Christmas nice and cosy we will be well think i am going to o soon bad pains i have had for 3 days now going to do a opk in a bit x x x


----------



## Cypress

LizziesMama said:


> Personally, I hate them. First of all, I don't think they work if you put them in after BDing. Just think, sliding that into place, who's to say you scooped up all the semen and it's actually being held against your cervix? What if the semen is puddled behind the cup and you're actually blocking it from reaching your cervix?
> 
> I feel differently about the benefits if the man were to actually ejaculate into the cup and you inserted it. However, you'd have to be skilled and experienced to make sure you didn't spill it out. If you go this route, yes, maybe it'll work.

This is my exact worry, that the cup might not scoop up the semen and therefore would BLOCK it from the cervix! One time when I removed the cup, a bunch of semen then fell out of me. So the next time I had hubby deposit directly into the cup, then added some sperm-friendly lube, and inserted it - it worked fine, there was no risk of spillage. In future, if we BD, I will stay lying down for a a while, then expel the semen into the cup and insert it - that way I'll know for sure that the semen is in the cup.



LizziesMama said:


> Secondly, I find them to be uncomfortable to remove. Since the circular plastic surrounds your cervix, it scrapes up against it as you pull it out. For me, that was uncomfortable.
> 
> I have tried using them both as a conception aid and during AF (their intended use). I didn't like them at all for AF either. They leak sometimes, again are painful to remove and long story short, just not my cup of tea.

That's really unfortunate - everyone's body must hold them differently, because I was so scared of them for so long because I'd heard they were difficult to remove, but when I finally tried them I found them really easy to remove! Unlike my Femmecup...



LizziesMama said:


> Now for those of you thinking I'm just using them wrong, I'm not. I actually use a lunette cup during AF. I have not purchased pads/tampons in months and never intend to go back. This cup is SO MUCH more comfortable and IMO leaps and bounds easier to insert/remove painlessly. However, if you place it just inside the vagina like instructed, it wouldn't serve the same purpose as the instead cups, since they hold semen (theoretically) against the cervix. This sits much lower. However, I have been able to use the larger (size 2) in the same fashion, against the cervix, with a little practice and if inserted properly, I would suggest this over the instead cups. It's also reusable. It can be used for years and after trying many things, this is my go to cup! https://www.lunette.com/

I also have a Femmecup, I think it's v similar to a lunette. I'm really glad it works for you! Everyone's different, I am not a fan of it at all - it slides up too far, I panic that I can't reach it, it's impossible to grab hold of, then it's impossible to break the seal, it feels like it's pulling my insides out. Its advantages TTC-wise are that at least you know it's not blocking any semen from the cervix, and you know nothing can leak out; but the downside is that the semen collects in the cup far away from the cervix, rather than being held close to it. (For the life of me I can't imagine how I would get the Femmecup against my cervix - my body must be v different!)

Thanks for voicing the concern about blocking the cervix, I have this same worry! Good luck :dust:


----------



## whimesy3

I'm still confused about how to be sure its not blocking the sperm from my cervix.. So basically its a guessing game? Lol. I have been using this during AF to practice. I notice that when removing the cup, I hear a gurgle when pulling the rim down from behind my pelvic bone, then it all comes rushing out all over my hands (sorry tmi).. So it sounds like the blood was actually in the cup.. Only a little leaks out after having it in for 7 hours or so. So does it sound like I am inserting it correctly?

So after BD'ing, the sperm should be all pooled together against my cerivix, so if I put it in the same way I have been with Af, does it sound like the sperm should go in the cup? The only way I will be able to tell its in there right is if nothing comes out when I stand up? I honestly can't see how ALL of it would go in the cup, because when your putting the cup in, wouldn't the rim of the cup scrape some of it on the outside?

Sorry if my questions seem stupid..this is just so confusing for me LOL...


----------



## blessedmomma

whimesy- it was no guessing for me. normally everything comes right out even if i lay there a half hour. absolutely nothing came out when i used the cups. you have to figure too that if you miss a couple its ok. there is over a million sperm in a normal ejaculation. if your partner has a normal sperm count, its ok if you miss a couple. most of them die or are expelled in the vagina normally. by the time the living ones make it up to the egg, theres not that many left. by using a cup, you will give more a chance to get up there alive. using preseed will help even more stay alive to reach the egg. you only need one to reach the egg


----------



## loveacupcake

I used them for 2 months and got my BFP. All I know is that when I inserted them and later stood up nothing came out. It was fantastic. I would take it out the next morning and only a tiny bit of semen/preseed remained. They aren't for everyone but I'm a firm believer in them!


----------



## whimesy3

OK blessedmomma, thank you so much for being so patient with me LOL. What youre saying makes sense, and I am still going to practice till AF is over. If I can get them to not leak, and learn to take them out without getting blood all over my hands, Im going to use them for AF... I like the idea of them.. they seem healthier and its green! 

I am definitely using them for ttc... Ill just practice a bit more when AF stops so I can feel around for my cervix and see that they are actually around it and stuff.. Im not getting all up in there while im bleeding LOL. 

My OH wont let me use preseed while we are having sex because he wants to do this "all natural" He doesnt want any assistance making babies.. I said its just lube.. he doesnt care he wants to do it all natural.. I could see him not liking it anyways because I heard the preseed is slippery, and he likes the friction (tmi sorry).. But Im gonna see if he will let me use it in the cups.. 

And actually when reading reviews on this, one girl worked at a lab, and she used the cup for TTC.. the first time she didnt use preseed, and all the sperm where dead when she looked at them under the microscope, but most were alive when she used the preseed she said! So basically seems like its needed after hearing that, and ill use it in the cups whether OH likes it or not, now that I think about it LOL.


----------



## blessedmomma

love- that sounds just like my experience. :thumbup:

whimesy- i hope it works out for you hun:hugs: i would def suggest putting it in the cup. it wont effect DH at all that way and the spermies will still have that extra protection


----------



## mybabyluv3

I'm going through that now. DH says he doesn't like how the preseed feels, so lastnight i had to put it in the cup and use it that way. I am definitely not gonna stop using the preseed all together. It costs too much money to waste!


----------



## fluterby429

Hi ladies. I used the cup last night but no preseed cause dh doesn't like it all. I was Gina get it and just use in the cup but I never got around to it before he got home. 

Baby Dust to all


----------



## hakunamatata

I used them 2 out of the 3 times I BD'd the week of ovulation, and who knows, it might have helped me get pregnant :thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats hakuna! :flower:


----------



## Cypress

Hello Softcup users and Softcup-curious - I just want to report a Softcup success story, this is the first cycle that I've used them, and I got a :bfp: !!! I am sure the Softcups contributed to this.

I am 39 and we'd been TTC for a year (4m since a loss). I would definitely recommend the Softcups to help keep the swimmers close to the cervix and give them up to 12 hours to find their way up. I would add the proviso that I am personally nervous about being sure that the cup scoops up the swimmers (rather than pushing them aside and blocking them) so I stayed lying down or legs up the wall for at least 30 mins to give them a head start, and one time I had OH deposit directly in the cup; another piece of advice I've seen on this thread that I like is after lying down for 30 mins, expel the swimmers into the cup, then insert, so you're sure you've got them all. Also add Preseed or Conceive+ to the cup before insertion.

I should add that I had previously used a Femmecup (like a Mooncup) because I'd read that they were similar to Softcups - but I found that they are VERY different, the Softcup is soft and sits right against your cervix, whilst the Femmecup is hard and isn't near the cervix at all (not mine, anyway!). Personally, I am not a fan of the Femmecup at all, found it painful and awful to remove, but I loved using the Softcups and found them really easy to insert and remove.

This cycle I also used soy isoflavens, maca (1tsp on non-soy days, stop at BFP), Clearblue Monitor and the Sperm Meets Egg Plan.

Thanks to all the wonderful women on the Softcup thread for your advice and support! Lots of good luck and :dust: to everyone!!! xxx


----------



## fluterby429

hakunamatata said:


> I used them 2 out of the 3 times I BD'd the week of ovulation, and who knows, it might have helped me get pregnant :thumbup:

Congrats!!!

Thanks for sharring Cypress....and big congrats to you too!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats cypress! so good to hear success stories. happy and healthy 9 months to you:flower:


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS CYPRESS! :happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

congrats to all who got there bfps and good luck to all who are waiting x x x


----------



## Shorty88

I live in ireland where can I get these?? Want to try them this month


----------



## MrsMM24

Hmmmm good question... I am not sure in Ireland, but here in the States, you can get them at drug stores, pharmacies, etc (over the counter) They are usually located near the products for AF, as that is what it actual use is.... GL, someone please chime in and let SHORTY know. If not, you can find them on https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/extra-sensitive-pregnancy-test.html look on the list on the lefthand side.... GL


----------



## JanetPlanet

I get them from drugstore.com.


----------



## mybabystar

Hi!

I am a new member here, and would like to join your company!
Actually I have been reading this thread for about one month....LOTS of pages and LOTS of BFPs! :thumbup:

This was my first try with softcups this month, and I am waiting the result in the next few days... Second round of clomid, praying for a BFP for 13 months...

Shorty88, I live in Greece and I bought mine from oochi.biz (I just discovered I am not allowed to post the link as new member)

I liked the "no-mess" with them! And I am looking forward to be one of the next success stories here!

All the best to all of you, happy pregnancy to those expecting, and very soon BFPs to those trying!


----------



## Cypress

I am in England and get them from Amazon x


----------



## maggiepie11

i have a question, and i don't want this to be a downer for those considering trying softcups in ttc, but i was wondering if any post-bd softcup users have gotten urinary tract infections. 

i'm almost 32 years old and have never had a UTI in my life. I used softcups after BD this cycle and got a UTI. it could of course be due to other things like not getting enough to drink, frequent BD, and most importantly i didn't get up to pee after BD, which is recommended to avoid UTIs. i was just wondering if i'm alone or if others have experienced this as well. 

i still plan to use them next cycle if i don't get my BFP this month. :)


----------



## JanetPlanet

Maggie, it's funny you should ask about UTI's because I very rarely get them and I had one this past month.

I don't think it's from the softcups though. I had so much other stuff going on down there, including progesterone and estradiol suppositories. Plus a bunch of ultrasounds and an IUI etc, and a lot of sex of course. 

The more stuff that goes on down there, sex etc, the more likely a UTI will happen. It's a bummer. I just finished my antibiotics last night.

Good luck on your BFP!
:dust:


----------



## Ash0619

Last cycle ttc was the first time I've ever had semen inside of me and I was much more irritated than usual. I hope I don't get any infections but depending on how long we are Ttc for i think it's inevitable. :(


----------



## fluterby429

Maggiepie I've never had a UTI from using the softcups and I've used them 3 cycles now, but I always put them in and then go pee. Don't know if that has anything to do with it our not. Hope you feel better soon.

Shorty like the others said in the US they are at drug stores where AF products are, but I'd try one of those web sites to get some if they aren't on the shelves where you live. They are very inexpensive. I pay about $6.00 for a box


----------



## whimesy3

Well I tried them today after BD'ing with my dude, and none of the semen leaked out at all, so I must have done it right! I guess ill see when I take it out!


----------



## mybabystar

I had the same concern, but I think I have used them right too... Only one time I noticed some minor losses, but I think those were already "out" when I was placing it...:blush: next times I was trying to include everything while placing...when I took out next day there was every time some small amount of material in it as well, meaning that probably the :spermy: were kept in place...
However today 13 DPO, 2 days prior to AF I tested with internet stip BFN....guess I am out this month.... next one I am definitely using them again. Until then, waiting to read about some more BFPs here to feel better!


----------



## fluterby429

Good deal Whimsey. I like the "no mess" they provide!

mybabystar...it's not over until the river flows so don't count yourself out yet.

2dpo here...nothing to report other than feeling like a cry baby.


----------



## Thorntons

Can someone help me please!!! Im building up to my third month of ttc with Softcups. My other half does his bit straight into the cup then I insert it after putting preseed in it too. When I go to the loo a while after I notice some of the stuff from the cup on the loo roll is this normal? Also when I take the cup out hours after there is still stuff in the cup again should there be? :shrug:


----------



## MrsMM24

MAGG, I have not gotten a UTI from soft cups, I have been TTC for years! GL Hun!

THORNTONS, relax Hun, there will be something left in the cup more often than not. You have to remember, sperm and semen are not the same, the semen is the "other" stuff with sperm. It is ok, that is to be disgarded. You are good to go. I use fert clinic "donations" and you can purchase "washed" which means only sperm, not semen.... Nothing to worry about, you are now in the TWW!!! GL :dust:


----------



## whimesy3

Thortons, when I took the cup out last night I noticed there was a little bit of stuff in the cup.. Not a lot though, I looked like preseed.. I put some preseed like on the rim, and then enough in the cup so that it dripped down and covered the sides of the cup.. I think like the little "nipple" of the cup was filled with preseed when I put it in and that was it.. So there was kind of an odd mixture when I took it out, but I know OH ejaculated into me a LOT before that, so most of it must have got up there, I think what was left over was just semen, although there is no way of telling the difference that I know of..unless you had a microscope! LOL

Why is your OH ejaculating into the cup though? That seems odd. but to each their own, please dont think I am knocking you for doing that! It just seems odd to me because, when a man ejaculates, the sperm get in there pretty far.. It splashes all over your cervix and goes into the seminal pool.. So even if you jump up and down, pee or whatever, nothing can get rid of that seminal pool... So it just seems better to me to have you OH ejaculate in you, and then use the cup that way you get the natural seminal pool and the extra help from the cup...

Also that way nothing leaks out.. or at least for me it did not. I could see some spilling if the cup was already full, and that is probably what got on the TP..


----------



## blessedmomma

i never got a uti from using softcups. i hope you get it cleared up really soon!

thorntons- how long are you leaving the cup in? i noticed the longer i left it in the less was in there. it could be anything on the loo roll when you wipe and it could be some semen or even some sperm but im sure the most of them are getting in there. are you lying back after your Dh gets them in there to put it in? i always did it that way when he put them in there first and i never noticed any coming out. i wouldnt worry about doing it either way. if you get them held up against the cervix, thats the point of it. my Dh didnt mind doing it either way. he wasnt picky lol:haha: also are you making sure you are ovulating when you use them? your cervix wont be open if you are not ovulating. when i first started ttc i was only basing it off of a website that said when i was likely ovulating. so i found out after temping and using opk's that i ovulated way earlier than what they said. i also had a problem with my luteal phase and had to use supplements until it was long enough to be able to get pregnant. how much are you checking your cycle to know any other potential problems that could be keeping you from getting pregnant? i hope you get your bfp soon!:hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

Thorntons I think the ladies all gave great info. I always have some left over stuff in the cup even if I don't use Pre-Seed. It's completly normal


----------



## messymommy

I just wanted to offer an update. This was my second cycle using soft cups and pre-seed and no luck for me :( I'm not giving up on them though! I do really like the "no mess" after BDing when I use them.


----------



## blessedmomma

messymommy- i hope its not long for you!:flower:


----------



## whimesy3

So when checking my cervix today, maybe about 2 hours ago, after I got out of the shower, I noticed that the "left overs" that were in the softcup when I took it out. Like it looked like white old sperm...I don't know if it had some preseed in there too..but that's what it looked like. Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## JanetPlanet

whimesy3 said:


> So when checking my cervix today, maybe about 2 hours ago, after I got out of the shower, I noticed that the "left overs" that were in the softcup when I took it out. Like it looked like white old sperm...I don't know if it had some preseed in there too..but that's what it looked like. Has anyone experienced this?

Whimesy, I'm not sure what you mean. Was it sort of foamy, or cloudy?


----------



## MrsMM24

It is likely not sperm but semen, the residue from an full on ejaculation....

*AFM...*Nothing new to report, all can be seen in my chart... CM checks begin today, and OPKS starting this weekend. Stocked up on baby aspirin, robitussin, folic acid, even primrose oil, B6, green tea, preseed, softcups and "donations". Operation Prepare for SMEP has begun!!! I have been exercising really regularly as well so I am feeling good.


----------



## mybabystar

Hi girls, here I am still waiting AF or BFP but none yet... temp 36.8 every day...let's see...

Fluterby429, 2 DPO is just the beginning...Normal to feel nothing yet... Hope this time the :spermy: has met the egg! :flower:

Messymommy, sorry the bitch got you... I wish this is her last visit for the next 9 months! I read that you started TTC last September, I started then too! Looks our cycles are parallel also. Good luck this one!:baby:


----------



## fluterby429

I'm doing my best not to SS this time. I'm just letting go and what will be will be. I think I'm more relaxed about it this cycle since I know I will get to try again the next cycle. This is the first time in the 19mo since my TR that I've been able to try twice in a row! I will not get to try at all in Nov. but should be able to sometime again in Dec. and should be back to back from there on out since DH and I will FINALLY be living together again!!!


----------



## maggiepie11

fluterby429 said:


> I'm doing my best not to SS this time. I'm just letting go and what will be will be. I think I'm more relaxed about it this cycle since I know I will get to try again the next cycle. This is the first time in the 19mo since my TR that I've been able to try twice in a row! I will not get to try at all in Nov. but should be able to sometime again in Dec. and should be back to back from there on out since DH and I will FINALLY be living together again!!!

Gosh, as if TTC isn't complicated enough, but to add living apart to the mix!! Good for you for keeping calm!

Too bad you can't conceive from phone sex. :) Maybe someday. hehe

Good luck!


----------



## HolyCannoli

I haven't logged on in awhile, but I just wanted to stop by this thread to tell everyone that I had softcups success!!! After 2 years of trying, I finally got pregnant on the 1st cycle of using softcups, and in addition I used preseed and OPK's. 

Fingers crossed and good luck to you all!


----------



## JanetPlanet

HolyCannoli said:


> I haven't logged on in awhile, but I just wanted to stop by this thread to tell everyone that I had softcups success!!! After 2 years of trying, I finally got pregnant on the 1st cycle of using softcups, and in addition I used preseed and OPK's.
> 
> Fingers crossed and good luck to you all!

HolyCannoli that's so exciting! Congrats!


----------



## blessedmomma

HolyCannoli said:


> I haven't logged on in awhile, but I just wanted to stop by this thread to tell everyone that I had softcups success!!! After 2 years of trying, I finally got pregnant on the 1st cycle of using softcups, and in addition I used preseed and OPK's.
> 
> Fingers crossed and good luck to you all!

yay congrats!!!!


----------



## SockriTease

HolyCannoli said:


> I haven't logged on in awhile, but I just wanted to stop by this thread to tell everyone that I had softcups success!!! After 2 years of trying, I finally got pregnant on the 1st cycle of using softcups, and in addition I used preseed and OPK's.
> 
> Fingers crossed and good luck to you all!

Congrats hun!!! :wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee:


----------



## fluterby429

Tell me about it Maggiepie! This is the 5th time we've tried I think since the reversal. It was nice to see my other TR sisters get pg and have their babies but man or man did it suck to be sitting back being idle too. I just had to play the waiting game all the dang time! phone sex pregnancy would've been amazing lol

HolyCannoli....Big Congrats to you!! wishing you H&H9


----------



## JanetPlanet

Stupid question...what's TR? I'm thinking some sort of reversal?:wacko:


----------



## whimesy3

JanetPlanet, yes! It looked like foam...that's exactly what it looked like but it had a cream color!

MrsMM24, so you think it was semen? The semen wouldn't go up in my cerviz, it would stay on the outside? Have you noticed this before?

Sorry eveyone for my dumb questions lol


----------



## mybabystar

maggiepie11 said:


> fluterby429 said:
> 
> 
> I'm doing my best not to SS this time. I'm just letting go and what will be will be. I think I'm more relaxed about it this cycle since I know I will get to try again the next cycle. This is the first time in the 19mo since my TR that I've been able to try twice in a row! I will not get to try at all in Nov. but should be able to sometime again in Dec. and should be back to back from there on out since DH and I will FINALLY be living together again!!!
> 
> Gosh, as if TTC isn't complicated enough, but to add living apart to the mix!! Good for you for keeping calm!
> 
> Too bad you can't conceive from phone sex. :) Maybe someday. hehe
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...

maggiepie11, you are absolutely right.... We have been very lucky to be able to try every month, even with no result yet... haha phone sex conception would be a great scientific project! :haha:



HolyCannoli said:


> I haven't logged on in awhile, but I just wanted to stop by this thread to tell everyone that I had softcups success!!! After 2 years of trying, I finally got pregnant on the 1st cycle of using softcups, and in addition I used preseed and OPK's.
> 
> Fingers crossed and good luck to you all!

That's GREAT!!! Congratulations! Have a great pregnancy and a healthy baby! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## SpringerS

Hi, I was wondering if maybe someone could reassure me. I hit Peak this morning on my fertility monitor and we had sex straight after. I have a very violent cough at the moment and (TMI) the coughing was basically making my kegels contract and would have made me expel everything. My diaphragm was in my bedside drawer so I covered it in Conceive Plus and put it in over my cervix and left it for a few hours. (Then I ensured I had about 6 strong orgasms.) 

I'm a bit paranoid I've done it wrong. This appears to be the first time I've caught the egg since we started trying again in January. It's also the first month my husband has been off the medication that it turns out was practically a male contraceptive. So after a year of trying non-stop, that has turned out to have been pointless, following two years where my husband's illness had us off the bench, which followed thee mc of a pregnancy which resulted from out first month's trying, I feel sure I've somehow screwed this month up too.:dohh:


----------



## fluterby429

JanetPlanet yes it is a tubal ligation reversal


----------



## fluterby429

SpringerS idk much about a diaphram to be honest with you but. I'd say you are still ok. There are millions of swimmers in there and often what is expelled from our body isn't actually sperm but ejaculate (male mucus).


----------



## mybabyluv3

fluterby429 said:


> I'm doing my best not to SS this time. I'm just letting go and what will be will be. I think I'm more relaxed about it this cycle since I know I will get to try again the next cycle. This is the first time in the 19mo since my TR that I've been able to try twice in a row! I will not get to try at all in Nov. but should be able to sometime again in Dec. and should be back to back from there on out since DH and I will FINALLY be living together again!!!

Wow, so I'm not alone. I had my reversal May 26. DH and I kinda went through it afterwards so didn't try right away. Then he went away the days before O the following cycle and ended finding work. Stayed gone for most of the summer, but did fly home just for bd one wknd. I was only using ovulation calculator then so now I can say is our 4th cycle trying. This was the first using preseed and softcups. If I'm not pregnant now, I don't know when we will get to try again. He will be leaving again for work in a few wks. I hope it will be after I O next cycle, so if this isn't it af needs to hurry so I can try again. This time he will be gone for most of the winter:cry: Make it even worse, I was only able to get the right tube repaired. 

I know you are excited about being with your hubby full-time. Enjoy it and make that baby. If not sooner!!


----------



## fluterby429

Mybabyluv3 you are not akin in the TR world at all! I have lots if lovkey TR sisters. We have a small thread on here called Just Chit Chatting and then there are a couple bigger threads for tubal reversal. I know how frustrating it is ttc when the dh is gone a lot. Mine is in the Army. 

Ok Ladies anyone ever had ewcm after ovulation? I'm 4dpo today and igot some on the tp. I don't even get ewcm before ovulation! Just a weird thing I noticed. If anyone gas any insight I'd love to hear it.


----------



## mybabystar

fluterby429 said:


> Mybabyluv3 you are not akin in the TR world at all! I have lots if lovkey TR sisters. We have a small thread on here called Just Chit Chatting and then there are a couple bigger threads for tubal reversal. I know how frustrating it is ttc when the dh is gone a lot. Mine is in the Army.
> 
> Ok Ladies anyone ever had ewcm after ovulation? I'm 4dpo today and igot some on the tp. I don't even get ewcm before ovulation! Just a weird thing I noticed. If anyone gas any insight I'd love to hear it.

I always have ewcm before not after...after I have creamy/sticky cm... but last month I read the course of fertilityfriend, and they say the ewcm is not absolutely synchronized with ovulation, can be a little earlier or later...they advise to consider these days possibly fertile as well.



SpringerS said:


> Hi, I was wondering if maybe someone could reassure me. I hit Peak this morning on my fertility monitor and we had sex straight after. I have a very violent cough at the moment and (TMI) the coughing was basically making my kegels contract and would have made me expel everything. My diaphragm was in my bedside drawer so I covered it in Conceive Plus and put it in over my cervix and left it for a few hours. (Then I ensured I had about 6 strong orgasms.)
> 
> I'm a bit paranoid I've done it wrong. This appears to be the first time I've caught the egg since we started trying again in January. It's also the first month my husband has been off the medication that it turns out was practically a male contraceptive. So after a year of trying non-stop, that has turned out to have been pointless, following two years where my husband's illness had us off the bench, which followed thee mc of a pregnancy which resulted from out first month's trying, I feel sure I've somehow screwed this month up too.:dohh:

I don't know about diaphragm as well, but your "technique" seemed good to me to help the :spermy: proceed to the target! Fingers crossed for you!

For me too, as no AF yet... :shrug:


----------



## maggiepie11

yippeee!! another 1st time softcups user with a :bfp:

we were TTC 3 months prior to this cycle. This was the first cycle we used softcups. maybe it was just our time, or maybe the softcups worked their magic. 

as i told the moonstone thread girls, i'll give shared credit to softcups and moonstone (and a few pounds of weightloss too!) 

praying this little seed sticks!!


----------



## fluterby429

7 dpo today. Nothing to report cause I refuse to SS this time lol


----------



## Miss Redknob

Congrats on your :bfp: Maggiepie, hope your little beany sticks.

AFM we are finally TTC out first while we are in Europe. I have bought my CBFM and Softcups with me and hoping that I O in the next couple of days.


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS MAGGIEPIE!!! :happydance:


----------



## fluterby429

Good Luck Miss Redknob

BIG CONGRATS Maggiepie


----------



## mybabystar

Hi girls, the :witch: arrived full force yesterday night...:cry: Looking forward to next try now...

Maggiepie, congrats! :happydance: Have a wonderful pregnancy and a healthy baby!:baby: Another softcups success, so good to hear, giving us hope! :thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats maggiepie!!!! :crib::happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

maggiepie11 said:


> yippeee!! another 1st time softcups user with a :bfp:
> 
> we were TTC 3 months prior to this cycle. This was the first cycle we used softcups. maybe it was just our time, or maybe the softcups worked their magic.
> 
> as i told the moonstone thread girls, i'll give shared credit to softcups and moonstone (and a few pounds of weightloss too!)
> 
> praying this little seed sticks!!

Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## PositiveUs

Does anyone think inserting a softcup 40 min after BD is too long????

After BD this am I had to immediately go to work but on the way to work I had the brilliant idea to buy softcups and put one in about 40 min later.

Is it too late????????????????????????????????????????

:shrug:


----------



## MrsMM24

POSITIVE, I think that it is possible that is late, however... that doesn't mean you missed the eggy Hun! :dust:

*AFM...*Nothing new to report but you can...stalk my chart!! Feeling a little bit better today. Had a fever and took tylenol to lower it. I am sure my temps will be garbage but I have other OV monitors, not as accurate as temps but SMEP is the way this month sooo...


----------



## Ash0619

It could be a little late, but it couldn't hurt anything!!


----------



## KTsmiles

Hi ladies! I've been MIA for a while. I needed to take a break and just relax. Baby on the brain constantly was stressing me out! So I am officially in TWW mode hoping for a BFP this month. I'm on my 2nd round of clomid and using softcups with preseed religiously. Please keep your FXed for me!

Congrats to all the BFP's since I've been gone!!


----------



## fluterby429

Good Luck KTsmiles. This is my 2nd time using clomid as well. I'm 9dpo.


----------



## carlyjade86

Hi girls. Read thru a good few pages of this thread but couldn't find my answer. I'm on my 3rd cycle TTC after 8mths NTNP. Started using Softcups from CD10 with a generous dolop of Conceive Plus! This morning I took it out and there seemed to be quite a bit of semen in there... Now I've read other women sayins their cups are empty when they take them out so I'm a bit worried! I wouldve thought that as semen is what carries the sperm, then there being semen doesn't mean the sperm hasn't left the cup and swam the right way?! 

Should I be worried or is it normal to have some left in there? Advice would be appreciated!! 
Thanks :) 
GL to all TTC X


----------



## Hotpink

I use softcups for the :witch: but when it's comes time for DH and I TTC in Feb/March im using them too hold the :spermy:'s in with conieve plus


----------



## fluterby429

Carly it's common to have left overs in the cup especially if you are using preseed or con I've plus. No worries hun


----------



## Ash0619

Hey ladies, this is for those of you who have questions about having "leftovers" in the cup. I never do except a few little foamy bubbly spots but it's minuscule, and I think maybe it's because of a method I use? It's TMI, but I'll share it- nothing is really TMI on BnB lol. 

During BD, sometimes I orgasm and sometimes I don't, just depends for me. Well, according to what I've heard, having an orgasm *after* your OH does will cause your cervix to dip down into the semen and suck it up. 

After BD, I lay down for a while with my legs in the air, and then put in the softcup. Once I put the cup in, I sit up and give myself an orgasm. Even if I had an orgasm with DH, it's always before him so I make sure to always do this. I make sure I'm sitting, so that my cervix is "sitting" in the soft cup. You could always do this with your OH instead of alone, but I generally do it alone for my DH's ego lol, he would feel like the BDing wasn't enough for me but I don't think he will understand that it's not why I do it. 

I'm not sure if it's really helping or not, but I got it from a thread where a lady used eggwhites and softcups to conceive- she always made sure to have an orgasm while sitting and I've been doing it every since.


----------



## carlyjade86

Thanks Fluterby and Ash! I'll stop panicing about left overs and start doing the deed with myself, after dtd with OH. Sorted :) hehe x


----------



## Bean66

Ash, thanks for sharing. Does your OH not notice?


----------



## mom22boys

Hello Ladies, it has been a couple months since I have been here. I got pregnant and lost the baby but we will be ttc again (I am supose to wait for one cycle but I just dont know if I can) ANYWAY with all that being said, I explained to my OBGYN that I used softcups and preseed and she said keep doing it that it was a good way to keep things up there. I just thought I would let you know cause it always makes me feel better when a DR says its ok.


----------



## Ash0619

Bean66 said:


> Ash, thanks for sharing. Does your OH not notice?

I usually do it way after BDing is over. I lay in bed for a long time and read a book or play with my phone when my legs are in the air. Then I put the softcup in, etc. By that time, DH is usually watching tv, on the computer, etc. He never knows. 
We don't usually go to sleep immediately after BD. We BD between 8-10 PM and stay up til midnight most nights.


----------



## Bean66

Ash0619 said:


> Bean66 said:
> 
> 
> Ash, thanks for sharing. Does your OH not notice?
> 
> I usually do it way after BDing is over. I lay in bed for a long time and read a book or play with my phone when my legs are in the air. Then I put the softcup in, etc. By that time, DH is usually watching tv, on the computer, etc. He never knows.
> We don't usually go to sleep immediately after BD. We BD between 8-10 PM and stay up til midnight most nights.Click to expand...

Thanks Ash. I would be scared of getting caught in the act. May have to wait until he's asleep! He he! Good luck getting your BFP.


----------



## Ash0619

Bean66 said:


> Ash0619 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bean66 said:
> 
> 
> Ash, thanks for sharing. Does your OH not notice?
> 
> I usually do it way after BDing is over. I lay in bed for a long time and read a book or play with my phone when my legs are in the air. Then I put the softcup in, etc. By that time, DH is usually watching tv, on the computer, etc. He never knows.
> We don't usually go to sleep immediately after BD. We BD between 8-10 PM and stay up til midnight most nights.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Ash. I would be scared of getting caught in the act. May have to wait until he's asleep! He he! Good luck getting your BFP.Click to expand...

Thanks, hun. If I ever got caught, I think I would just tell him why I'm doing it. We're always open with each other and the only reason I'm keeping this a secret is because he usually gets really upset with himself whenever I don't orgasm during sex. It doesn't make one bit of difference to me, I always enjoy it, but he thinks he's failed me in some way, no matter what I say to the contrary. 
When we aren't ttc, if I don't orgasm during sex we always do oral afterward, but now with ttc, he doesn't want to put his face so close to where he just ejaculated lol and I don't want to risk losing any of the "good stuff"....
We watched the documentary everyone's talking about, "The Great Sperm Race" on youtube and I think he is finally starting to understand how difficult it can be and I think he would understand. But in the meantime, it's my secret :)


----------



## Ash0619

Hey ladies, I did not use my method last night cause I was really busy and I did use a softcup after BD and I slept with it in. When I woke up this morning there was more liquid in the cup than usual! So I'm gonna definitely make sure to do it from now on.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry for your loss mom22boys :hugs:. I haven't posted on this thread a while either. Since the last time I've had a clear HSG, but a blood test confirmed no ovulation so I've just started clomid. Getting a follicle scan on Friday :) x


----------



## fluterby429

MrsPTTC I'm sorry about your test results. I hope the omid does the trick. I worry that I don't ovulate. I had a cd21 test done about two years ago and it showed I ovulated. I have a 26 day cycle and I do get positive opks and I feel like I ovulate. I guess Im just curious if you have regular cycles and what led you to get tested. Im sorry if I sound intrusive. I'm just curious on the subject and wondering if I should get tested again. 

AF got me yesterday right on time btw. What a bummer


----------



## MrsMM24

Sorry AF got you FLUTERBY! Next cycle you will have it all together and catch that eggy!

:hugs: I am so sorry for your loss MOM22BOYS... :hugs: I hope you get your forever sticky bean soon!

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temp rise!!! Oh I hope upon hopes that it continues to rise. We have already gotten the donations, and OV may be later than it looks so we are going forward with them as scheduled. OPK looked almost dark as the control but it has been like that the last couple of nites so I don't know if I OVd...a temp shift will indicate?!! SMEP continues...last donation Fri! Then.... I wait.... GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## mybabystar

Ash0619 said:


> Hey ladies, this is for those of you who have questions about having "leftovers" in the cup. I never do except a few little foamy bubbly spots but it's minuscule, and I think maybe it's because of a method I use? It's TMI, but I'll share it- nothing is really TMI on BnB lol.
> 
> During BD, sometimes I orgasm and sometimes I don't, just depends for me. Well, according to what I've heard, having an orgasm *after* your OH does will cause your cervix to dip down into the semen and suck it up.
> 
> After BD, I lay down for a while with my legs in the air, and then put in the softcup. Once I put the cup in, I sit up and give myself an orgasm. Even if I had an orgasm with DH, it's always before him so I make sure to always do this. I make sure I'm sitting, so that my cervix is "sitting" in the soft cup. You could always do this with your OH instead of alone, but I generally do it alone for my DH's ego lol, he would feel like the BDing wasn't enough for me but I don't think he will understand that it's not why I do it.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's really helping or not, but I got it from a thread where a lady used eggwhites and softcups to conceive- she always made sure to have an orgasm while sitting and I've been doing it every since.

Hi, I am applying this "method" too, first time, because I recently read it somewhere...Sounds good from "mechanics" point of view :winkwink: My DH will not notice anyway because every time he leaves me in the bedroom to wait with legs in air, and he goes to the living room to watch TV...so plenty of time to try this one! Good luck!



mom22boys said:


> Hello Ladies, it has been a couple months since I have been here. I got pregnant and lost the baby but we will be ttc again (I am supose to wait for one cycle but I just dont know if I can) ANYWAY with all that being said, I explained to my OBGYN that I used softcups and preseed and she said keep doing it that it was a good way to keep things up there. I just thought I would let you know cause it always makes me feel better when a DR says its ok.

Good to hear the OK also from Dr... I did not tell mine, because I am afraid of her possible laughing at me!!!:blush:



KTsmiles said:


> Hi ladies! I've been MIA for a while. I needed to take a break and just relax. Baby on the brain constantly was stressing me out! So I am officially in TWW mode hoping for a BFP this month. I'm on my 2nd round of clomid and using softcups with preseed religiously. Please keep your FXed for me!
> 
> Congrats to all the BFP's since I've been gone!!

Fingers crossed for you! I am on the 3rd round of clomid, trying these days...



fluterby429 said:


> AF got me yesterday right on time btw. What a bummer

What a pity... Can't this lady leave us alone for a while? Hope to kick her out next month!!! :flower:


----------



## carlyjade86

I've been using it too and there definitely seems to be less in the cup after! All I had in there this morning was EWCM :happydance: - just hoping, wishin and prayin we weren't too late as missed CD 14 and didn't :sex: til late evening of CD15 with Temp Rise today CD16


----------



## mybabystar

carlyjade86 said:


> I've been using it too and there definitely seems to be less in the cup after! All I had in there this morning was EWCM :happydance: - just hoping, wishin and prayin we weren't too late as missed CD 14 and didn't :sex: til late evening of CD15 with Temp Rise today CD16

I think you are OK! I see you are a graduate of FF too! Ovulation is the day before temp rise so this was perfect timing! Good luck!

This month ovulation was earlier for me, i.e. today 12th day, with usual days 14-16...so we are running to catch that egg...yesterday and today...with softcups of course! :thumbup:


----------



## midlifemama

Hi Ladies! I am new to this but found this thread while researching the soft cups as a fertility aid. DH & I are using these along with the pressed. This is our 3rd month TTC. I had a positive on my OPK last night so we used the pre seed 10 min before we BD and put the soft cup in immediately after!

I am seeing/hearing lots of success stories about this combination so my fingers are crossed!

Has anyone else heard success stories?

I am so nervous. 38yrs old and only 1 ovary...ai ai ai.

Baby dust to all and I would love to find a TTC buddy..any takers?


----------



## blessedmomma

midlifemama said:


> Hi Ladies! I am new to this but found this thread while researching the soft cups as a fertility aid. DH & I are using these along with the pressed. This is our 3rd month TTC. I had a positive on my OPK last night so we used the pre seed 10 min before we BD and put the soft cup in immediately after!
> 
> I am seeing/hearing lots of success stories about this combination so my fingers are crossed!
> 
> Has anyone else heard success stories?
> 
> I am so nervous. 38yrs old and only 1 ovary...ai ai ai.
> 
> Baby dust to all and I would love to find a TTC buddy..any takers?

i am a success story hun. 2 of mine were with softcups and preseed :D


----------



## midlifemama

blessedmomma said:


> midlifemama said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! I am new to this but found this thread while researching the soft cups as a fertility aid. DH & I are using these along with the pressed. This is our 3rd month TTC. I had a positive on my OPK last night so we used the pre seed 10 min before we BD and put the soft cup in immediately after!
> 
> I am seeing/hearing lots of success stories about this combination so my fingers are crossed!
> 
> Has anyone else heard success stories?
> 
> I am so nervous. 38yrs old and only 1 ovary...ai ai ai.
> 
> Baby dust to all and I would love to find a TTC buddy..any takers?
> 
> i am a success story hun. 2 of mine were with softcups and preseed :DClick to expand...

:thumbup: YAY!!


----------



## midlifemama

midlifemama said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midlifemama said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! I am new to this but found this thread while researching the soft cups as a fertility aid. DH & I are using these along with the pressed. This is our 3rd month TTC. I had a positive on my OPK last night so we used the pre seed 10 min before we BD and put the soft cup in immediately after!
> 
> I am seeing/hearing lots of success stories about this combination so my fingers are crossed!
> 
> Has anyone else heard success stories?
> 
> I am so nervous. 38yrs old and only 1 ovary...ai ai ai.
> 
> Baby dust to all and I would love to find a TTC buddy..any takers?
> 
> i am a success story hun. 2 of mine were with softcups and preseed :DClick to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: YAY!!Click to expand...

How soon? like 1st try or how many tries? this is our 3rd month and I am no spring chicken!:dohh:


----------



## blessedmomma

midlifemama said:


> midlifemama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midlifemama said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! I am new to this but found this thread while researching the soft cups as a fertility aid. DH & I are using these along with the pressed. This is our 3rd month TTC. I had a positive on my OPK last night so we used the pre seed 10 min before we BD and put the soft cup in immediately after!
> 
> I am seeing/hearing lots of success stories about this combination so my fingers are crossed!
> 
> Has anyone else heard success stories?
> 
> I am so nervous. 38yrs old and only 1 ovary...ai ai ai.
> 
> Baby dust to all and I would love to find a TTC buddy..any takers?
> 
> i am a success story hun. 2 of mine were with softcups and preseed :DClick to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: YAY!!Click to expand...
> 
> How soon? like 1st try or how many tries? this is our 3rd month and I am no spring chicken!:dohh:Click to expand...

it was first try both times. i was 31 and 32 at the time i believe


----------



## blessedmomma

mid- were you using softcups/preseed all 3 months or was this first month with them?

i was ttc for 5 months and the first month i used them got preggo. then next time i used them for first month ttc and got preggo


----------



## carlyjade86

mybabystar said:


> carlyjade86 said:
> 
> 
> I've been using it too and there definitely seems to be less in the cup after! All I had in there this morning was EWCM :happydance: - just hoping, wishin and prayin we weren't too late as missed CD 14 and didn't :sex: til late evening of CD15 with Temp Rise today CD16
> 
> I think you are OK! I see you are a graduate of FF too! Ovulation is the day before temp rise so this was perfect timing! Good luck!
> 
> This month ovulation was earlier for me, i.e. today 12th day, with usual days 14-16...so we are running to catch that egg...yesterday and today...with softcups of course! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I sure am a FF grad (apparently... Not sure how much I remember tho! Lol) I hope we did time it right...my temp dropped again this morning, which I can only assume is due to the fact OH left the window open and I could see my breath when I woke up!! Hope so anyways... Gotta be our time soon, surely? 
Softcups are amazin! I want to use them everytime - fertile or not!! So much easier to sleep without it leakin between ur bum cheeks :haha:

Last 3 days my nipples have felt like I've been wearin pegs on them, my boobs are ready to pop out my bra and I'm hurtin under my arms? Have suffered with pain in the boob area at all since I've been chartin so hope this is a good ovulation sign!


----------



## carlyjade86

blessedmomma said:


> mid- were you using softcups/preseed all 3 months or was this first month with them?
> 
> i was ttc for 5 months and the first month i used them got preggo. then next time i used them for first month ttc and got preggo

I hope I have ur luck, Blessed! Was NTNP from Oct 10 and TTC from Aug! His 1st, my 2nd. 1st cycle using softcups and conceive plus. We just lost our furry baby, our Bullmastiff, on Monday, so now would be a really good time to catch a stick bean!


----------



## midlifemama

Hi Blessedmomma, this is our first month using these products. 

You ARE blessed! I am very hopeful this month. Actually tracking with the OPKs..getting + on those so we are bding all the way from last night through Sat which is when I am suppose to ov.

Any tips or advice?

Thanks for the continued communication. I had my first son 21 yrs ago when I was 17. He is now in the Marines and my new DH has never had a child. We really want this together. 

One would think it's like riding a bike and you never forget...NOT!

Of course it seems like it happened without any effort then and now I 'm jumping through hoops!


----------



## MrsPTTC

fluterby429 said:


> MrsPTTC I'm sorry about your test results. I hope the omid does the trick. I worry that I don't ovulate. I had a cd21 test done about two years ago and it showed I ovulated. I have a 26 day cycle and I do get positive opks and I feel like I ovulate. I guess Im just curious if you have regular cycles and what led you to get tested. Im sorry if I sound intrusive. I'm just curious on the subject and wondering if I should get tested again.
> 
> AF got me yesterday right on time btw. What a bummer

Hey hun, its no problem you asking! My cycles are regular but longer at around 34 days (though AF surprised me 3 days early this month on the last day of our holidays :growlmad:). I have + OPKs & have had clear thermal shifts (though I didn't temp the month I did the blood tests unfortunately,) ewcm & HSO cervix, so all other signs point to ovulation. I do though have spotting in the luteal phase & this was particularly bad the month I didn't ovulate. The anovulation may just have been a one off but I really don't think so after 13 months & nothing :nope:. As long as the clomid helps me, I do really feel I've turned a ttc corner & I may actually be getting somewhere! :thumbup:

You had your bloods 2 years ago?? Have you been trying that long? X


----------



## MrsPTTC

Mrsm FXd for you! x 

Midlifemama, good luck, I think its fab you're ttc at 38, my mum had my younger brother at 40! :thumbup: x


----------



## midlifemama

MrsPTTC said:


> fluterby429 said:
> 
> 
> MrsPTTC I'm sorry about your test results. I hope the omid does the trick. I worry that I don't ovulate. I had a cd21 test done about two years ago and it showed I ovulated. I have a 26 day cycle and I do get positive opks and I feel like I ovulate. I guess Im just curious if you have regular cycles and what led you to get tested. Im sorry if I sound intrusive. I'm just curious on the subject and wondering if I should get tested again.
> 
> AF got me yesterday right on time btw. What a bummer
> 
> Hey hun, its no problem you asking! My cycles are regular but longer at around 34 days (though AF surprised me 3 days early this month on the last day of our holidays :growlmad:). I have + OPKs & have had clear thermal shifts (though I didn't temp the month I did the blood tests unfortunately,) ewcm & HSO cervix, so all other signs point to ovulation. I do though have spotting in the luteal phase & this was particularly bad the month I didn't ovulate. The anovulation may just have been a one off but I really don't think so after 13 months & nothing :nope:. As long as the clomid helps me, I do really feel I've turned a ttc corner & I may actually be getting somewhere! :thumbup:
> 
> You had your bloods 2 years ago?? Have you been trying that long? XClick to expand...

Hi MrsPTTC..I feel silly asking this as I am no spring chicken but can you really have a menstrual cycle and NOT ovulate?

This is my first month using the OPK that I have actually gotten a + ..I just thought I was doing it at the wrong time of day.

I only have 1 ovary so DH has been concerned that we may have a hard time with our TTC but last night I did get a + on the OPK.

Thanks for any input and feed back from any of my fellow TTC:hugs:


----------



## midlifemama

MrsPTTC said:


> Mrsm FXd for you! x
> 
> Midlifemama, good luck, I think its fab you're ttc at 38, my mum had my younger brother at 40! :thumbup: x

Thanks! I am a little nervous about it all but still so excited!! :happydance:


----------



## Ash0619

midlifemama said:


> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fluterby429 said:
> 
> 
> MrsPTTC I'm sorry about your test results. I hope the omid does the trick. I worry that I don't ovulate. I had a cd21 test done about two years ago and it showed I ovulated. I have a 26 day cycle and I do get positive opks and I feel like I ovulate. I guess Im just curious if you have regular cycles and what led you to get tested. Im sorry if I sound intrusive. I'm just curious on the subject and wondering if I should get tested again.
> 
> AF got me yesterday right on time btw. What a bummer
> 
> Hey hun, its no problem you asking! My cycles are regular but longer at around 34 days (though AF surprised me 3 days early this month on the last day of our holidays :growlmad:). I have + OPKs & have had clear thermal shifts (though I didn't temp the month I did the blood tests unfortunately,) ewcm & HSO cervix, so all other signs point to ovulation. I do though have spotting in the luteal phase & this was particularly bad the month I didn't ovulate. The anovulation may just have been a one off but I really don't think so after 13 months & nothing :nope:. As long as the clomid helps me, I do really feel I've turned a ttc corner & I may actually be getting somewhere! :thumbup:
> 
> You had your bloods 2 years ago?? Have you been trying that long? XClick to expand...
> 
> Hi MrsPTTC..I feel silly asking this as I am no spring chicken but can you really have a menstrual cycle and NOT ovulate?
> 
> This is my first month using the OPK that I have actually gotten a + ..I just thought I was doing it at the wrong time of day.
> 
> I only have 1 ovary so DH has been concerned that we may have a hard time with our TTC but last night I did get a + on the OPK.
> 
> Thanks for any input and feed back from any of my fellow TTC:hugs:Click to expand...

Hey midlifemama, question for you. Does 1 ovary mean that you only ovulate every other month? Or does it just mean you ovulate from the one side every single month? When I saw your post I was curious, I hope you catch that eggie this month, sweetie! :happydance:


----------



## midlifemama

Ash0619 said:


> midlifemama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsPTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fluterby429 said:
> 
> 
> MrsPTTC I'm sorry about your test results. I hope the omid does the trick. I worry that I don't ovulate. I had a cd21 test done about two years ago and it showed I ovulated. I have a 26 day cycle and I do get positive opks and I feel like I ovulate. I guess Im just curious if you have regular cycles and what led you to get tested. Im sorry if I sound intrusive. I'm just curious on the subject and wondering if I should get tested again.
> 
> AF got me yesterday right on time btw. What a bummer
> 
> Hey hun, its no problem you asking! My cycles are regular but longer at around 34 days (though AF surprised me 3 days early this month on the last day of our holidays :growlmad:). I have + OPKs & have had clear thermal shifts (though I didn't temp the month I did the blood tests unfortunately,) ewcm & HSO cervix, so all other signs point to ovulation. I do though have spotting in the luteal phase & this was particularly bad the month I didn't ovulate. The anovulation may just have been a one off but I really don't think so after 13 months & nothing :nope:. As long as the clomid helps me, I do really feel I've turned a ttc corner & I may actually be getting somewhere! :thumbup:
> 
> You had your bloods 2 years ago?? Have you been trying that long? XClick to expand...
> 
> Hi MrsPTTC..I feel silly asking this as I am no spring chicken but can you really have a menstrual cycle and NOT ovulate?
> 
> This is my first month using the OPK that I have actually gotten a + ..I just thought I was doing it at the wrong time of day.
> 
> I only have 1 ovary so DH has been concerned that we may have a hard time with our TTC but last night I did get a + on the OPK.
> 
> Thanks for any input and feed back from any of my fellow TTC:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey midlifemama, question for you. Does 1 ovary mean that you only ovulate every other month? Or does it just mean you ovulate from the one side every single month? When I saw your post I was curious, I hope you catch that eggie this month, sweetie! :happydance:Click to expand...

And that is the million $ question! :wacko: I do not know. My DR never said anything about it and until I remarrried last yr I never thought I would ever be HERE again (as in TTC) ...LOL

That's why I asked YOU if it's possible to have a period and NOT ovulate. Until last night none of my OPK were +...I thought I was doing it wrong. Never occurred to me that I might not actually drop an egg each month.:dohh:

I have been using calenders but no temping. I sleep with my mouth open or at least DH says I do and we keep our bedroom cold at night. I was told this would throw temps off.

I am so confused I have made my own head dizzy! :shrug:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi midlifemama, I'm no expert but yep your body goes through all the motions of a 'normal' cycle, so you get all the symptoms, an LH surge therefore +opk but your body just doesnt release the egg. That's why using opks doesnt really confirm ovulation, just the surge. There are ladies with anovulatory cycles who don't get +OPKs or any symptoms though. You could've missed your LH surge in previous months hun. check out the website www.peeonastick.com, the faq's are really useful, i learned a lot x

Ash - I read that ovulation alternating from ovary to ovary each month is a myth, you can ovulate from either in no particular pattern so I guess with one ovary you could still ovulate every month :shrug: x


----------



## midlifemama

MrsPTTC said:


> Hi midlifemama, I'm no expert but yep your body goes through all the motions of a 'normal' cycle, so you get all the symptoms, an LH surge therefore +opk but your body just doesnt release the egg. That's why using opks doesnt really confirm ovulation, just the surge. There are ladies with anovulatory cycles who don't get +OPKs or any symptoms though. You could've missed your LH surge in previous months hun. check out the website www.peeonastick.com, the faq's are really useful, i learned a lot x
> 
> Ash - I read that ovulation alternating from ovary to ovary each month is a myth, you can ovulate from either in no particular pattern so I guess with one ovary you could still ovulate every month :shrug: x

You ROCK!!!:hugs:


----------



## Ash0619

Thanks for the info, MrsPTTC and midlifemama! I'm going to check out that website, VERY interesting!!


----------



## midlifemama

Hi ladies, I am about to log off for a while but I wanted to say thanks all of the feed back and support. I have each of you in my prayers and am thankful to have this forum to connect with others going through this too.

Bless you all!


----------



## blessedmomma

midlifemama said:


> Hi Blessedmomma, this is our first month using these products.
> 
> You ARE blessed! I am very hopeful this month. Actually tracking with the OPKs..getting + on those so we are bding all the way from last night through Sat which is when I am suppose to ov.
> 
> Any tips or advice?
> 
> Thanks for the continued communication. I had my first son 21 yrs ago when I was 17. He is now in the Marines and my new DH has never had a child. We really want this together.
> 
> One would think it's like riding a bike and you never forget...NOT!
> 
> Of course it seems like it happened without any effort then and now I 'm jumping through hoops!

my best advice is just to track your cycles, temp, use ov kits, etc. you can know if ovulation actually occured by your temp rise. you wont produce progesterone if you dont ovulate, and progesterone is what makes your temp rise. also, you can find out if there is any other issues with your cycle by tracking it. i found out once that my luteal phase (time from ovulation to af) was too short. if its too short you wont be able to get pregnant or stay pregnant. i used a b-50 complex vitamin to lengthen it and progesterone cream from the internet called happy pms cream. you can use the b-50 or b-100 your entire cycle. it has either 50 or 100 mg of the b vitamins. b-6 is good for your body naturally making progesterone, b-12 will help you not miscarry, folic acid will help with development of baby. taking them all together will help each of them be absorbed better. the progesterone cream will help sustain a pregnancy. you use it from ovulation to af, or throughout the first tri if you get pregnant. i learned a lot of women have a hormonal imbalance after 30-35 yrs of age, so using the progesterone creams will help a lot. hope this is your month! :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

mid- a lot of women like fertility friend's webiste for tracking cycles. i used it for a while and it was good. i found one that in my opinion is better because they offer all the stuff fertility friend does, but also offer some things for free that you would have to pay for on fertility friend. its called countdown to pregnancy...

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/


----------



## fluterby429

MrsPTTC I had my bloods done in Oct 09 before I had my tubal reversal surgery to make sure I was was ovulating and that all my hormones were in check before spending $on the surgery. My husband is in the Army and he deployed shortly after my surgery. We've only been able to try 5 times since March 2010 (which is when I had my surgery). I have a phobia of going to the doctor so I put it off as long as possible. If not pg after this cycle is over I guess I'll break down and go. Thank you for your reply. 

For the ladies asking about can you have a cycle and not ovulate...yup sure can each and every month. Also it is a myth that you alternate sides each month. If you only have one it will be dominate and ovulate more often than not as well. 

BABY DUST LADIES :)


----------



## MrsPTTC

No problem at all ladies. Happy to help.

Flutterby, excuse my ignorance but what is a tube reversal? It sounds like an undoing of 'tube tying' but I bet its something completely different lol. Bless you it must be so hard ttc with your DH being away. Shame you couldn't freeze his :spermy: & inseminate! x


----------



## mybabyluv3

Yes it is exactly that. It is when they rejoin the tubes after they've been cut. Or removal of the clips that were put in. I had one too back in May. My DH will be leaving for work for a few months, so if we don't catch the eggy this time it will be a while before we can try again. I wish we could freeze his sperm and keep it handy. After all, that is all I need. He can go about his business! LOl, I don't mean that, just a little mad at him right now!!


----------



## carlyjade86

Little off the subject girls, but there seems to be a wealth of knowledge in this thread! I have been suffering really light periods since I've been charting... I wonder if this means the lining of my womb my be too thin for an egg to stick?? What would I need to take to get heavier periods, any1 know? I know I need to make a Drs appointment really... But finding time isn't always easy! I had bloods taken on the 4th of August after mentioning to the nurse that I was TTC, the results came back as normal but I've never had a discussion with my Dr. Anyone know of anything I can take to make my flow heavier, I'll be very grateful!
Still no ovulation confirmed either... Hope my softcups and standing on my head after :sex: hasn't been in vein! Lol


----------



## blessedmomma

carly- i dont know what you could take, but the estrogen in the first half of the cycle is what builds up the lining. the progesterone keeps the lining in place for implantation after ovulation and to nourish baby if you do implant. i know some women use chlomid or soy to help estrogen along. but if you are ovulating, i dont know if i would use that. if you use progesterone for the second half of your cycle it will cause estrogen to rise higher in your next cycle, which could make your lining thicker. i guess im not much help. i would probably google it and see. what do you consider light for af too? it may be completely normal?


----------



## carlyjade86

Well my last AF came in the afternoon. I put a light tampon in and it wasn't full on removal before bed. Put another in before bed and it was dry in the morning, and I then had 2 days of brown CM. The flo is more like a red CM. Its slimy rather than blood lookin, if that makes sense? Sits on top of the tissue when I wipe than absorbs. And no clots (sorry tmi!) Been like this since my af in august. Before that would would last 3 days. I can't find anything on google... Its full of ppl moanin they have heavy flows! It says about light periods being related to thyroid problems, but that wouldve picked up in hormone tests surely? And I am ovulating and I've got normal length cycle (26-28 days) and a luteal phase of 12-14days. Oh I dunno... Ttc is complicated! Thanks for tryin to help tho... Might give progesterone a go...


----------



## mybabystar

midlifemama said:


> Hi Ladies! I am new to this but found this thread while researching the soft cups as a fertility aid. DH & I are using these along with the pressed. This is our 3rd month TTC. I had a positive on my OPK last night so we used the pre seed 10 min before we BD and put the soft cup in immediately after!
> 
> I am seeing/hearing lots of success stories about this combination so my fingers are crossed!
> 
> Has anyone else heard success stories?
> 
> I am so nervous. 38yrs old and only 1 ovary...ai ai ai.
> 
> Baby dust to all and I would love to find a TTC buddy..any takers?

We had the OPK+ on the same day... Softcups and preseed as well, 35 years old, TTC our first...14 months, all of them with OPK, my second try with softcups, and with no identifiable problem....doctors claim "it just didn't happen" yet... Hope both of us get a BFP this month!!!:flower:



MrsPTTC said:


> Mrsm FXd for you! x
> 
> Midlifemama, good luck, I think its fab you're ttc at 38, my mum had my younger brother at 40! :thumbup: x

Mine too!


----------



## blessedmomma

that does sound light. did they specifically check your thyroid when they checked hormones hun? and did anything happen in august that may have effected your hormones?... like miscarriage, start/stop birth control of any kind, any surgery, extremely stressful situations, etc?


----------



## mybabyluv3

I don't know if I'm putting them in right. Ystrdy I had a lot of leakage. TMI, I mean a big glob came trickling down my leg when I stood up. Today a little, not as much. Last cycle I had none at all. Cervix feels open. Just like with af. Don't think I'm ovulating yet. Could that be why? There wasn't much left over when I took it out about 6 hrs later.


----------



## carlyjade86

I've got no idea because I wasn't actually told when I had the test, or when I called for the results. 
Nothing I can think of would've caused any changes... I had my implant out a year ago, and my periods went for 3wks long with it, to 3 days long after it, to now, barely nothing! Guess I'll just have to book an appointment and have a proper chat! Thanks for ur help Blessed. :hugs:


----------



## mybabyluv3

Carly, I hope you get some answers. There's nothing worse than not knowing. I can't help you. I'm one of the moaners complaining about long, heavy periods!


----------



## blessedmomma

carly- you will probably find out more at your appt than on here. im glad you are going in! hope its soon for you hun :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Hey everyone.

I'm not sure Carly. Sorry. Do you remember what your cycles were like before the implant. Maybe pop to your doctor and discuss is see what happens this cycle. Hopefully a BFP!

Still no +OPK for me. Getting very frustrated.

I'm going away tomorrow until Tuesday. Will try and pop on but if I don't make it I'll be thinking of you all.


----------



## MrsPTTC

mybabyluv3 said:


> Yes it is exactly that. It is when they rejoin the tubes after they've been cut. Or removal of the clips that were put in. I had one too back in May. My DH will be leaving for work for a few months, so if we don't catch the eggy this time it will be a while before we can try again. I wish we could freeze his sperm and keep it handy. After all, that is all I need. He can go about his business! LOl, I don't mean that, just a little mad at him right now!!

Ah so I guessed right! So how old were you when you had your tubes tied? Such a big step! But at least its reversible. Hope you catch your eggy hun! x


----------



## MrsPTTC

carlyjade86 said:


> Well my last AF came in the afternoon. I put a light tampon in and it wasn't full on removal before bed. Put another in before bed and it was dry in the morning, and I then had 2 days of brown CM. The flo is more like a red CM. Its slimy rather than blood lookin, if that makes sense? Sits on top of the tissue when I wipe than absorbs. And no clots (sorry tmi!) Been like this since my af in august. Before that would would last 3 days. I can't find anything on google... Its full of ppl moanin they have heavy flows! It says about light periods being related to thyroid problems, but that:cry: wouldve picked up in hormone tests surely? And I am ovulating and I've got normal length cycle (26-28 days) and a luteal phase of 12-14days. Oh I dunno... Ttc is complicated! Thanks for tryin to help tho... Might give progesterone a go...

Carly this will sound a stupid question but you have taken a test haven't you?? Just I've heard people getting light AF's then getting a BFP & it turning out to be an implantation bleed. I Googled improve womb lining & there doesn't appear to be anything over the counter/supplements but someone said they'd got something from their doctor to help, so thats definitely a good next step for you x


----------



## mybabyluv3

I was almost 28. It was after my 3rd child. It was reversible but I only had one that was able to be repaired, so now I'm a one-tuber. I didn't plan my other pregnancies so all this is so new to me.


----------



## mybabyluv3

MrsPTTC said:


> carlyjade86 said:
> 
> 
> Well my last AF came in the afternoon. I put a light tampon in and it wasn't full on removal before bed. Put another in before bed and it was dry in the morning, and I then had 2 days of brown CM. The flo is more like a red CM. Its slimy rather than blood lookin, if that makes sense? Sits on top of the tissue when I wipe than absorbs. And no clots (sorry tmi!) Been like this since my af in august. Before that would would last 3 days. I can't find anything on google... Its full of ppl moanin they have heavy flows! It says about light periods being related to thyroid problems, but that:cry: wouldve picked up in hormone tests surely? And I am ovulating and I've got normal length cycle (26-28 days) and a luteal phase of 12-14days. Oh I dunno... Ttc is complicated! Thanks for tryin to help tho... Might give progesterone a go...
> 
> Carly this will sound a stupid question but you have taken a test haven't you?? Just I've heard people getting light AF's then getting a BFP & it turning out to be an implantation bleed. I Googled improve womb lining & there doesn't appear to be anything over the counter/supplements but someone said they'd got something from their doctor to help, so thats definitely a good next step for you xClick to expand...

Now that you say that, and I read the post again, that's exactly what it sounds like to me. When was that and how long is the cycle if you count back before the bleeding/spotting?


----------



## MrsPTTC

mybabyluv3 said:


> I was almost 28. It was after my 3rd child. It was reversible but I only had one that was able to be repaired, so now I'm a one-tuber. I didn't plan my other pregnancies so all this is so new to me.

Wow, that's great you've decided to ttc again, good luck hun x


----------



## mybabyluv3

My baby is 6 now. I never thought I would be wanting another at this point, but I miss having a baby around. DH and I have been married almost 4 yrs and want one together. My other two babies will be grown before i know it. 14 and 11!


----------



## carlyjade86

I've been pee'in on internet cheapies every now and again but always the same :bfn: results. I wish it really was just inplantation bleeding but I temp (poorly!) And they dropped back down to post O temps so that pretty much rules that out doesn't it...? I'm not even sure if I O'd this mth. I had to add a missed Temp to get FF to give me xhairs (which I know is very naughty :(), and then I had a random drop which I think was down to temp outside dropping to 2degreesC and OH leaving window open, grr. 

My bleed happened on the 4th Sept. Wouldve been the 14th dpo and the 27th CD if it didn't come. 

Lovely thought girls. And 1 I have myself from time to time! Hopefully this mth will be 'the one' and if not, I'll be bookin with my GP. Even if they do make u feel they got better things to do. Lol


----------



## mybabystar

mybabyluv3 said:


> I don't know if I'm putting them in right. Ystrdy I had a lot of leakage. TMI, I mean a big glob came trickling down my leg when I stood up. Today a little, not as much. Last cycle I had none at all. Cervix feels open. Just like with af. Don't think I'm ovulating yet. Could that be why? There wasn't much left over when I took it out about 6 hrs later.

I think it has to do with how well the softcup is applied...last month I had some leakage only one of the times I used it...this month none...maybe because I tried to "scoop" better the material then push inside (sorry TMI)...however you cannot be completely sure, because the cervix is usually too high those days :blush: , at least for me not reachable.... The leftover is never too much anyway... I think this is good, means that some liquid has indeed passed inside where it should! GL!


----------



## mybabyluv3

It hasn't been as bad the last couple times so maybe it wasn't close enough to O. I havent used opks this time and my temps are off so not really sure if O happened yet. According to my last 2 cycles tomorrow is the day so I hope I caught it.

Hope they worked for you too and in 2 wks we get our bfps!!


----------



## ami1985

im hoping i dont 0 for at least 9 days so I can use the sooftcups lol am so excited! xx


----------



## angelluvbilly

This are easy to use. I purchased them. They are kinda hard to put in till you get used to them. Once they are in you can't feel them. You can keep them in for up to 12 hours. So far I have not concieved with them but many others have. Sure keeps the leakage in! lol


----------



## fluterby429

Just checking if anyone has gotten a bfp lately? I'm still using the SC and hoping like crazy!


----------



## Spacy

I have no difficultly using them it seems so easy , makes me wonder if im doing it wrong hahaha.
but on a serious note i read that you can clean them and reuse them 2 times if youre using it while ttc ( not for AF) and was curious if that was true? you can wash and reuse ? i have a diva cup but its too deep to use for this ;( itd be nice if there was a reusable one.


----------



## Bean66

I reuse my softcups at least 3 times. Can't be doing with waste. If you can wash a diva cup and keep it for 10 years I can't see why you can't wash and reuse a softcup. I just make sure I remove it with clean hands, wash and air dry on a clean tissue.


----------



## carlyjade86

11dpo and a :bfn: not looking good for me!! :(

I reuse mine. Have only reused them twice tho, max. Just give them a wash with soap and warm water, I make sure its really really rinsed, dry with a towel and put back in the bag. I fold over the top and tape it down... Seems such a waste to only use them once!


----------



## mybabyluv3

No BFP yet. Still hopeful.

I thought about reusing them. Don't know why I didn't. Hopefully I won't be needing them for ttc or af for a while.


----------



## Charliegirl27

mybabyluv3 said:


> No BFP yet. Still hopeful.
> 
> I thought about reusing them. Don't know why I didn't. Hopefully I won't be needing them for ttc or af for a while.

Same! This my first month of using them with the preseed. Easier than. Thought to use too. I'm going to try the wash and reuse method. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMM24

Just dropping in for an update....

_*SS 12DPO:*_ Cramp-y. Gassy. Less Bloat-y. Feeling "wet" below te belt.

*Stalk my chart!!!* BFN!! I probably will wait to test again on Wed as that is when AF will be late... I am tooooo nervous!! Temps staying up, but are decreasing, which is keeping me nervous. My chart was possible Triphastic FF (Day 26) indicated until today's temp. Still missing a regular symptom of AF or BFP, sore bbs! Hope everyone's weekend is going well. I will jump right on here and update after I test soon.... Still creeping to the end of waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Good luck MrsM! Chart still looking good & you're not out yet! x


----------



## MrsMM24

Thanks! Trying to stay positive MRSPTTC. so much easier to seethe positivity in others' situations than my own!

_*SS 13DPO:*_ Cramp-y. Less Bloat-y. Feeling "wet" below te belt.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! _BFN_ again. Now I really am not testing until Wednesday as I await AF... Temp increased slightly, not sure what's going on here, keeping me nervous. Still creeping through a waiting period, on one or their other anyway... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## carlyjade86

Well softcups failed me!! Temp dropped this morning below coverline and :witch: has arrived now. Bang on Time. Didn't she have anything better to do today, seriously!?!? TTC break from now. Back to NTNP. The disappointment is too much knowing u've done everything right! I'd rather have a few mths of no expectations and try again in the new year. 
Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

Sorry AF flew in CARLY! :hugs: :dust: and FXD! for your next TWW!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Aw :hugs2: Carly, sorry you're having a break, I've had 12 cycles of BFN's but can't give up trying, not yet anyway! Hopefully the clomid will do the trick! 

Good luck MrsM, great to see your temp has gone back up! :thumbup: x


----------



## carlyjade86

I wouldn't have but we've had a tough month. Our Furbaby died so we were sure that it had to be this mth! Normally I take AF on the chin but I actually cried today :( but since I've decided to go back to NTNP for a bit, it feels as tho a weights been lifted! Moving house in 2 weeks, getting a new Bullmastiff Pup, Christmas... We'll revisit the subject of hardcore TTC in the NY. But for now I'm going to concentrate on the above and try and shift some of this extra weight too which will be helped by me NOT eating for 2 during my TWW "just incase" haha. Goodluck to u all tho!! (Oh, and I'll still be using Softcups coz I love the leakage free-ness of them! Lol)


----------



## MrsPTTC

Ah sorry to hear about your furbaby hun, its devastating losing a pet, we've got 3 Furbabies Yay for getting a new pup! It will help, but never replace, I know that. It sounds like you've got a lot on! Well good luck to you hun. Yes I would continue to use the softcups too, mess free! x


----------



## mybabystar

fluterby429 said:


> Just checking if anyone has gotten a bfp lately? I'm still using the SC and hoping like crazy!

Doing exactly the same thing...came to find a BFP....but not yet... I am waiting too...until 9-10 November.... today I got a BFN, but only 9 DPO...too early I know.....but couldn't resist...:blush:



mybabyluv3 said:


> No BFP yet. Still hopeful.
> 
> I thought about reusing them. Don't know why I didn't. Hopefully I won't be needing them for ttc or af for a while.

I wish you don't need them for any reason the next nine months! :flower:



MrsMM24 said:


> Just dropping in for an update....
> 
> _*SS 12DPO:*_ Cramp-y. Gassy. Less Bloat-y. Feeling "wet" below te belt.
> 
> *Stalk my chart!!!* BFN!! I probably will wait to test again on Wed as that is when AF will be late... I am tooooo nervous!! Temps staying up, but are decreasing, which is keeping me nervous. My chart was possible Triphastic FF (Day 26) indicated until today's temp. Still missing a regular symptom of AF or BFP, sore bbs! Hope everyone's weekend is going well. I will jump right on here and update after I test soon.... Still creeping to the end of waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:

Fingers crossed for you! Hoping for the best to happen!!!:bfp:



carlyjade86 said:


> Well softcups failed me!! Temp dropped this morning below coverline and :witch: has arrived now. Bang on Time. Didn't she have anything better to do today, seriously!?!? TTC break from now. Back to NTNP. The disappointment is too much knowing u've done everything right! I'd rather have a few mths of no expectations and try again in the new year.
> Good luck ladies!!!

Sorry for AF....for the loss of your furbaby too...I have lost a dog and know how it feels... wish you better luck during your next try!



MrsPTTC said:


> Aw :hugs2: Carly, sorry you're having a break, I've had 12 cycles of BFN's but can't give up trying, not yet anyway! Hopefully the clomid will do the trick!
> 
> Good luck MrsM, great to see your temp has gone back up! :thumbup: x

Same here...14th month....3rd on clomid....2nd with softcups... but can't give up trying....doctors find everything fine....but where is that BFP :shrug:


----------



## mybabyluv3

Mybabystar, it will happen for you. I hope sooner than later. I'm 8 or 9dpo today too and also BFN. Not giving up all hope just yet. Like you said, it's still early.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Good luck on the clomid babystar, from what I've seen on here, most seem to get their BFP's within 4 or 5 months of the clomid, hope you get your BFP soon. And you babyluv. :dust: x


----------



## MrsMM24

Well... update:
_*SS 15DPO:*_ Fatigued. Heavily Bloat-y. Gassy.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Losing any symptoms (well, except those that indicate AF coming) Trying to stay hopeful because... no :af:! Temps staying up, so I am not complaining. May try to test tomorrow if no AF tonight, just too nervous as I know that an irregular cycle now is due to the MC in July. It has only been 3 cycles so maybe things are not sorted out yet.... Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## mybabystar

Good sign that temps are still up! Fingers crossed!!!:thumbup:


----------



## MrsMM24

Thanks MYBABYSTAR, I hope that it means a BFP and nothing else!!! How are you holding up today?

_*SS 16DPO:*_ Fatigued. *Heavily* Bloat-y. Gassy. Irritable. Nervous.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Trying to stay hopeful... no :af:! So far, longer cycle, and 1 day longer DPO.... Maybe testing Friday is it. After Fri, if BFN, then I am planning on making appt as after an MC, anything could happen... Temps staying up though. If you have read my journal, before MC you know my cycles use to be 3 days AF every other month with confirmed OV monthly. Maybe I am returning to this? Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## Ash0619

MrsMM24 said:


> Thanks MYBABYSTAR, I hope that it means a BFP and nothing else!!! How are you holding up today?
> 
> _*SS 16DPO:*_ Fatigued. *Heavily* Bloat-y. Gassy. Irritable. Nervous.
> 
> *AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Trying to stay hopeful... no :af:! So far, longer cycle, and 1 day longer DPO.... Maybe testing Friday is it. After Fri, if BFN, then I am planning on making appt as after an MC, anything could happen... Temps staying up though. If you have read my journal, before MC you know my cycles use to be 3 days AF every other month with confirmed OV monthly. Maybe I am returning to this? Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:

Stalking you MrsMM24! Your chart looks amazing this month! FX!!!


----------



## fluterby429

I'm rooting for you ladies. I did nothing this cycle except use the soft cups two days before O and on the day of O. I'm guessing on my O day too. I usually O same day every cycle unless on clomid. I just had too much going on to worry with it. I didn't even know what dpo I was until I made a post on here lol.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Well I'm out. Temp skyrocketed lastnight then took a deep plunge this morning. Weird it was high again the rest of the day. Spotting all throughout the day then tonight it's really here. It's only cd24!!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

So sorry that AF seems to be headed your way BABYLUC, hope next cycle is the one! :dust:

FLUTER, I hoped this was the one for you. Hopefully you will get another chance at it soon... GL :dust:

ASH, thanks for stalking, but I think that I am soon to be out of this chase.... Unsure of what's going on with my cycles at this point.... Thanks! :dust:

_*SS 17DPO:*_*Heavily* Bloat-y. Gassy. Irritable.

*AFM...*you can still stalk my chart, but... *BFN*!! I kinda figured a couple of days ago that the chances were slim, no sore bbs really did a trick on my hopefulness as with both previous PGs I had them and in fact is all I really ever get with PGs or AF. Still no:af: but temps are declining so I expect her soon. The LP is still longer this month, my cycle is longer thus far as well, the first one after MC was 41 days, so, maybe that will be a positive thing next cycle... YES! I am going in for December! I did make an appt with my doc for a check up on things but that is in 2 weeks. Any good plans for you all this weekend? Waiting patiently for anything... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## mybabystar

Mybabyluv3, I am sorry the :witch: got you... Let's hope that today will be counted as the first day of your pregnancy! CD24 is really early...

MrsMM24, let's hope she changes her mind last moment and leaves you alone...there is always hope until she appears!

Fluterby, it's the best thing not to know where exactly in your cycle you are...sometimes I tried to forget on purpose...even have managed to achieve it for the first week of the TWW...but during the second I always start to count...](*,)


----------



## mybabyluv3

Thanks girls but she's here in full force today. Hope things are looking better for you!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry AF got you mybabyluv.

MrsMM sorry no :bfp: yet but maybe it's shy?!

x


----------



## fluterby429

So sorry mybabyluv

Babystar I'm trying real hard to not think about it at all really. If I'm out this month I cNt ttc in Nov so I'm hoping by Dec to have an appointment with an RE


----------



## MrsMM24

Hope things are still progressing well in here ladies...

*AFM...*Well, AF snuck in on me this weekend. She was roaring too. In fact, each one since MC has been progressively more rough. I am keeping my appt with my doc which is after Thanksgiving just to check things out as I haven't had an AF like that since I first got AF. I was put on BC to help that and regulate it. Not an option I am going for this time though so we shall see. Sorry that I was M.I.A on you all this weekend. The saddness that DW and I went through was rough and the internet was the last thing on my mind. As well, the cramps and flow was soooo very strong, I wasn't moving anyway. I am happy to say, that we have decided that we will try again regardless and move forwar dinto what looks like will be December! We just aren't to the point to take break yet. Since it is later, we will have some time to get the donations and shipments scheduled (you know I am a planner so I will start that work this week) and then we will get a few more tests ( have alot left as we wait to test) and get the ball rolling in a couple of weeks. Still alittle sad, but not as much and cramping has gone down quite a bit so, I am here! GL FXD!:dust: to you all in the TWW, and the act of :sex: Catch that Eggy!!! :dust:


----------



## dodgegirl

so sorry to hear MrsMM :cry:

your little bean is bound to come soon !!! we are here to support you !



As far as softcups go, when I TTC earlier this year, after insertion I put my behind up in the air on a few pillows and waited 30 mins. But since then, I've also heard that you aren't supposed to do that, that the swimmers will get to your cervix better if you just sit up normally ? Can someone clarify which way is best ?? :shrug:

:coffee:


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Dodge, that is true, as to what I read. I mentioned to my fert specialist, and she said that either way they will get there with SCs as it hold into place. Basically, you can or don't have to. Legs in the air are definitely more so for those that DON'T use SCs as there is no barrier.... GL :dust:


----------



## aidasmom

have tried it and didnt get a BFP from that specific usage. however it is a good idea. why not....


----------



## fluterby429

Bummer MrsMM so sorry

AFM...BFN today at 10-11 dpo. I only tested because yesterday got a small bit of stringy bloody cm when I wiped.


----------



## MrsPTTC

I did a headstand this month! :rofl:. I'll let you know if it worked though its looking doubtful:nope: x


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies...

*Update...*Still not much on this end, CD5, still lightly spotting, just a liner so I know she is on her way out by tonight! Moving right along for an OV likely at the end of the month or as early as the holiday this month. Donations lining up, temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## mybabystar

Hi from me too!
No BFPs since my last visit... today I had the ugly visit of AF as well (and delayed visit too)...:growlmad: I had my BFN two days ago as well... anyway moving on to next month too, and fingers crossed for good news before Christmas...


----------



## sugarpi24

so do softcups work? ive never heard of these til i got on this website...is it like a tampon only you use it after sex?


----------



## mybabystar

Have helped a lot of people here... they are used like a "barrier" at the entrance of cervix so they can hold sperm near the entrance instead of letting it come slowly downwards... sounds very good for TTC and also no "mess"...I have used them the last two months without success, but maybe it just "didn't happen" yet!


----------



## fluterby429

I'm out AF showed up yesterday. I won't be able to try again until Jan


----------



## Miss Redknob

fluterby429 said:


> I'm out AF showed up yesterday. I won't be able to try again until Jan

Sorry the :witch: got you hun..:hugs:
Hope January is your month..


----------



## zoey1990

I've been using soft cups this cycle along with conceive plus! My little eggy was released at some point tonight i think so gonna have :sex: once more tonight and i will be using a soft cup! Will let you know if it worked!! :flower:


----------



## Mrs.E

Thinking of using soft cups but wandered when you put then in are you *tmi qu!* 'scooping' all the little swimmers in, as would hate to be putting up a barrier to half of them!. also do any of you ladies use them more than once? though it may be ok to do after washing? they are v pricey otherwise!. I have a mooncup been kinda using for similar purpose but like the fact these sit closer to cervix. Do thse hurt at all to insert? Please reply if you can help :) thanks!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry :witch: got you ladies, she got me too :growlmad:. 

Sorry you can't try again until January Fluterby :hugs:. 

Mrs.E I have heard of people reusing them though you're not really supposed to. As much as I love softcups for less mess I might have a break from them this month, just in case it's doing more harm than good, though I very much doubt it! 2nd cycle of clomid, bring it on!!!

x


----------



## MrsMM24

Sorry AF flew in FLUTER!!! :hugs: Hope the break helps and you see a sticky dark pink BFP in January!

MRS E, hey! I wouldn't reuse them. Read the beginning of this thread or in my journal on some real tmi on softcups and how we use themm GL :dust:

*AFM...*Still not much on this end, CD9, had a very long busy weekend. Got everything lined up, donations are scheduled and ready for delivery, doc appt for IUI set as well... Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend... I'm continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## mybabystar

fluterby429 said:


> I'm out AF showed up yesterday. I won't be able to try again until Jan

Sorry she got you... :sad1: Hope January is your month! 
I will be trying this month again, today I started clomid (cycle 4) 150 mg this time...



zoey1990 said:


> I've been using soft cups this cycle along with conceive plus! My little eggy was released at some point tonight i think so gonna have :sex: once more tonight and i will be using a soft cup! Will let you know if it worked!! :flower:

Hope it works to bring your BFP this month! :flower:



Mrs.E said:


> Thinking of using soft cups but wandered when you put then in are you *tmi qu!* 'scooping' all the little swimmers in, as would hate to be putting up a barrier to half of them!. also do any of you ladies use them more than once? though it may be ok to do after washing? they are v pricey otherwise!. I have a mooncup been kinda using for similar purpose but like the fact these sit closer to cervix. Do thse hurt at all to insert? Please reply if you can help :) thanks!

About the "scooping" you are absolutely right....this is exactly what we do to get "everybody" inside... no they do not hurt at all to insert...moreover after BD you are more "relaxed" so it slides in very easily... when removing them maybe you will find some difficulty, but after 1-2 times you will find the way with your body...About reusing I don't know, have not done that...I guess there is always the risk of infection you should avoid...



MrsPTTC said:


> Sorry :witch: got you ladies, she got me too :growlmad:.
> 
> Sorry you can't try again until January Fluterby :hugs:.
> 
> Mrs.E I have heard of people reusing them though you're not really supposed to. As much as I love softcups for less mess I might have a break from them this month, just in case it's doing more harm than good, though I very much doubt it! 2nd cycle of clomid, bring it on!!!
> 
> x

Sorry she got you too! Can't she leave us alone for 9 months? :growlmad:
I will be using them again...this will be the third cycle using them... I am now more experienced in "scooping"! LOL
With or without, I wish you the best result ever! :winkwink:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks so much mybabystar! Sending you lots of :dust:. I guess when you're doing the same old thing month after month, it's good to mix it up a little! I think maybe I'll use them before ovulation but stop when I get a positive OPK "just in case" :flower: x


----------



## Ash0619

MrsPTTC said:


> Thanks so much mybabystar! Sending you lots of :dust:. I guess when you're doing the same old thing month after month, it's good to mix it up a little! I think maybe I'll use them before ovulation but stop when I get a positive OPK "just in case" :flower: x

I lay with my legs up for a looooong time before putting the softcup in. That way, there is no chance of blocking the sperm, and then once I insert it, any help they give is just extra help I wouldn't have by letting it all drip out. 'they' say that sperm gets to where it needs to right away- the good sperm, anyway.


----------



## MrsMM24

ASH, that's exactly a good idea, lay with legs elevated. That's what I do as well, not as long, maybe 10-15 mins, then insert with legs still elevated....

*AFM...*Not much on this end, anxious, CD11. First donations begin on CD16, CD17, CD20, and CD21.... Thanksgiving threw it off a little, but my OV days have been CD17, 18, and 21 and the average of the three is CD19. Watching my chart closely and willing to squeeze in more donations if they become avail.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## tiatammy

tia lynn said:


> Hi Ladies! I was doing some research on Soft Cups and ran into your thread :) My hubby and I started using them earlier this week and I love them! I'm crossing my fingers that it works for us as we have been trying for 2.5 years and it would be a dream come true :)
> 
> Baby dust ladies and I can't wait to hear more BFPs come thru!!!

HI TIA LYNN this tiatammy I also got the softcups today after :witch:is gone going to use them and the preseed hope it works for both of us I have been trying now for 7 months,lots of :dust::dust:to you and others on this thread.


----------



## tiatammy

060609 said:


> So here I am another TTC with Softcups graduate!! Got my :bfp: yesterday!! 2nd month using softcups and 1st month with PreSeed!! Hope these work well for all of you!!

060609 hii tiatammy here have a question about the softcups i did get some but how do you use it with preseed? put the preseed inside the sortcup then insert it after bedding? Congrads in your:baby: I have been trying since april of this year some advice would greatly appreciated.:hugs:


----------



## Charliegirl27

On to December for me- Once the :witch: has gone! It will be easy to get the :sex: in this month because luckily it's my birthday around o day and were going away! I'm feeling very positive about this next month with the soft cups and preseed! 
Btw- Ive only been using preseed for 1 cycle but I put a little preseed in the soft cup and inserted after BD but also used it internally before BD too.
:flower: Good luck


----------



## MrsPTTC

Sorry :witch: got you Charlie! I love your siggie with DH NTNP, you're TTC#3 :rofl: x


----------



## Charliegirl27

MrsPTTC said:


> Sorry :witch: got you Charlie! I love your siggie with DH NTNP, you're TTC#3 :rofl: x

 :haha:

I know it makes me laugh too ESP when I have to sneak about with the soft cups! He got so stressed last time id like to surprise him. I'd never tell him all the tricks I've had up my sleeve though:blush:


----------



## mybabyluv3

Well I hope this is it for me. Used my last softcup today and just about used up all the preseed. Don't think I will be buying anymore anytime soon. Stuff is expensive. Third month using the two and I think if this isn't it I will just chill out from all the extra and just enjoy dtd. Not sure about temping. I think if I temp it will be hard to not be thinking about ovulation and when to bd so for that reason I may not and see if it just happens. Lol, just thinking about that is making me crazy. Hopefully third times a charm!


----------



## joeys3453

We are going ttc with softcups tonight. But I want to make sure I am doing it correct. How do you insert it after :sex: ? Do you sit down and insurt the softcup or can you do it laying down?


----------



## dodgegirl

Good luck my mybaby!!!! Hope u get that BFP!!


----------



## mybabyluv3

joeys3453 said:


> We are going ttc with softcups tonight. But I want to make sure I am doing it correct. How do you insert it after :sex: ? Do you sit down and insurt the softcup or can you do it laying down?

I usually just lay there and put them in after bd. Sometimes right away if I feel it leaking. Sometimes after a few minutes. The last time I did it sitting on toilet, so either way is fine. It just might be easier for you if doing it for the first time, laying down and more relaxed. Good luck!


----------



## tiatammy

Hello everyone tiatammy here I have heard so much about these softcups so this cycle I am going to give it a try, cant hurt tried everything else. been trying to concieve since april of this year. good luck to all you ladies wishing you lots of love laughter and lots of :dust::dust::hugs:


----------



## amandah507

so i feel the need to share my hilarious softcup story.. tmi, be warned.

i bought them last week after hearing so much about them on here. i figured why not, it seems we have tried all the other crazy things. so the first time dh put it in after we were done :sex: i was so surprised that i couldn't feel it at all! i was really liking this idea, so i left it in when i went to sleep. no wet spot! the next morning i was up about 7 while he slept away, i went to the bathroom and figured i'd try to take it out while in the shower. so here i am trying to read the directions of how to get it out, half hanging out of the shower. lol oh my. so it says something about hooking the edge of it with your finger and pulling. and i keep trying and trying and can't get it. of course im starting to panic, which is probably making the entire process more difficult. i can't get this thing out! i got out of the shower and went back to the bedroom where kevin is still sleeping, now almost in tears he jumps out of bed and is like whats wrong blah blah blah. and i babble about how i can't get it out. he tells me to lay down and try again. i do, and still no luck. by this point im so worked up that im yelling at him to get it out :blush: finally i convince him to just get it. so he pulls it out super easily. and i guess he didn't pull it horizontally like you should. he is standing there with his hand dripping wet. it was too funny. (he didnt think so) :haha:

and you would think after all of this we wouldn't want to try them again, butttt we both agreed and have been using them all week.. hopefully we'll be getting our BFP :wohoo:


----------



## MrsPTTC

:rofl: Amanda, that's so funny! I always take mine out whilst sitting on the toilet, sometimes I find it hard, but it's mostly ok x


----------



## Scout

that is too funny. I just bought some at walmart (super cheap) and am going to try this this cycle. Good luck everybody


----------



## mybabyluv3

Silly, lol! Did you think you were going to have to go to the doctors?


----------



## amandah507

mybabyluv3 said:


> Silly, lol! Did you think you were going to have to go to the doctors?

i know how stupid it sounds, but i don't know what was going on in my head! lol i think i was like picturing the emergency room & trying to explain it! lmbo!


----------



## fluterby429

Amandah that was too funny. :) Don't put too much into it I've read others thst had panic moments just like that!


----------



## Scout

I was wanting to try and see if I could put this thing in, so I got it in and then took it right back out and it had all kinds of white goop in it. Do you think i put in it correctly?


----------



## Ash0619

Scout said:


> I was wanting to try and see if I could put this thing in, so I got it in and then took it right back out and it had all kinds of white goop in it. Do you think i put in it correctly?

Yeah sometimes cm comes out on it!! I'm sure u did it fine!


----------



## tiatammy

Husband and I used softcups and preseed this month still using in fertile period now hoping and praying for a BFP, I have tried everything something is bound to work, I am 40 trying for my second after 19 years.


----------



## jenncha

I am new to the board and its crazy that softcups are being used this way. I love that !!! I've using them for my period for years and have boxes in the bathroom now. i will for sure try this next cycle.


----------



## LadyRoy

I have a softcups baby! She is having boobie right now. 

I was 34, overweight and had never been preg last year. We tried using them and preseed 2nd cycle and fell pregnant. I still have most of my box left for the next go.

I would say that my cycles were very regular with ov on day 17 and always 29-31 days long so we also did sperm meet egg plan. 

Lots of babydust to you lovely ladies xxxx


----------



## mybabyluv3

Beautiful Baby!


----------



## Ash0619

Hey ladies, I just got my BFP with softcups and conceive plus (the other version of preseed). But there is a very specific way to use the lube that I think DEFINITELY contributed to my BFP!! I started a thread about it if anyone is interested. 

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/810841-reason-got-my-bfp-lube-users-read.html


----------



## MrsMM24

Welcome to the new users :wave:

CONGRATS ASH!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!

I am again with the softcups this cycle....

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... 6DPO (FF changed 1 day today), I had a doc appt today. Not much info, no bloodwork because I am TTC and only 6DPO and I could possibly be implanting, but made an appt for 3 weeks from now as my cycles have been crazy since July MC. So we shall see. I am not going to temp past 8DPO so 2 days is it (temp declining now) and I don't know if I am going to SS unless it is something like nausea and super sore bbs (none as of now.) Last night I had to sleep with the fan as I was sooo hot! And on Friday, I slept for like 17 hours, Saturday I slept for about 12hours. I am having some weird cramping today so my nerves are bad. As well, last night, by brother, announced that they are pregnant, again, my nephew turns 1 tomorrow. I of course was and am happy but was soooo like man, when am I going to be blessed again.... However LIKEAUSTRALIA got her BFP so I am so very happy and concetrating on that. Well:shrug:...watching my chart closely.... :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## tiatammy

Ash0619 said:


> Hey ladies, I just got my BFP with softcups and conceive plus (the other version of preseed). But there is a very specific way to use the lube that I think DEFINITELY contributed to my BFP!! I started a thread about it if anyone is interested.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/810841-reason-got-my-bfp-lube-users-read.html

congradulation Ash hubby and I also used the cups and preseed this month, on my 2week wait now hoping for good news for around christmas that would be just great. pray for a happy healthy 9 months for you sweetie


----------



## prettycp

Preseed and cups worked for me! <3


----------



## tiatammy

prettycp said:


> Preseed and cups worked for me! <3

Hi prettycp dont think the cups and pressed worked this month temp is dropping and af is due in 4 days:cry::cry: It is getting harder and harder with each passing month so hard to stay positive after going on 8 months of trying.:cry:


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi all,

Tiatammy,:hugs: I'm sorry you are feeling blue. Do your temps normally drop 4 days before AF? What DPO are you?

I just wanted to join this thread... I will be using soft cups this cycle. I was a little scared (they are HUGE), but I tried one over the weekend and it seemed to go in no problem. I wasn't 100% sure it was where it was supposed to be, but I couldn't feel it. I had a little bit of a hard time taking it out the next morning (holy suction cup), but did manage to "break the seal" and pulled it out. Really hopeful this will help us. It is our 5th month TTC, our second month using the CBFM, preseed and B50 complex...

Ladies, do most of you use preseed as a lube (that's what we do) or do you also put some in the cup??

Thanks and good luck to everyone, and congrats to the recent "graduates!"


----------



## DaisyQ

Also, (sorry in advance for the TMI), but DH and I usually BD "doggy" style during my fertile days, due to my retroverted uterus... I've read that it's the best position. Do you think that will effect using soft cups at all? When I practiced this weekend, I managed to get it in while still lying on my tummy. Just wondering if we should do it missionary, put that sucker in, and then lie on my tummy, or just stay on my stomach the whole time... ??


----------



## joeys3453

First month of using softcups and normally would get my period yesterday and so far just little spot of really light blood. Just a little cramp every now and then. I hope AF does not show up!!!:cry:


----------



## DaisyQ

Fx for you!


----------



## tiatammy

DaisyQ said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Tiatammy,:hugs: I'm sorry you are feeling blue. Do your temps normally drop 4 days before AF? What DPO are you?
> 
> I just wanted to join this thread... I will be using soft cups this cycle. I was a little scared (they are HUGE), but I tried one over the weekend and it seemed to go in no problem. I wasn't 100% sure it was where it was supposed to be, but I couldn't feel it. I had a little bit of a hard time taking it out the next morning (holy suction cup), but did manage to "break the seal" and pulled it out. Really hopeful this will help us. It is our 5th month TTC, our second month using the CBFM, preseed and B50 complex...
> 
> Ladies, do most of you use preseed as a lube (that's what we do) or do you also put some in the cup??
> 
> Thanks and good luck to everyone, and congrats to the recent "graduates!"

Hi Daisy Q Yes my temps normally drop my cycle is anywhwere between every 26 to 28 day cycle and I am on cycle day 24, I do use preseed ,Some ladies even put some preseed in the cup just before incertion after bedding thats what I do, but hasnt worked for me yet, but this past month was the first time I have used the cups with it, but have always used preseed, I do hope that has helped thanks for your words.:hugs::hugs::friends:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Tiatammy - I do hope that AF stays away... how are your temps?

I think I'm going to just stick with the preseed as lube for now and leave the cup as is..

I used one yesterday and got it in OK, but it did bother me a little bit, kind of like I felt sore on the inside from the pressure of the plastic rim or something... Anyway, I took it out after maybe 6 hours or so. LOTS of stuff in there, but not sure if it was mine or his or both... Not yet in my fertile days so I'm just getting some practice using these.

One tip I read somewhere is after putting the cup in, to kind of smash the plastic cup up against your cervix so that you ensure your cervix is coming into direct contact with the "pool" of sweimmers... I tried that yesterday and will use that technique again once it matters.. GL!


----------



## MrsPTTC

DaisyQ said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Tiatammy,:hugs: I'm sorry you are feeling blue. Do your temps normally drop 4 days before AF? What DPO are you?
> 
> I just wanted to join this thread... I will be using soft cups this cycle. I was a little scared (they are HUGE), but I tried one over the weekend and it seemed to go in no problem. I wasn't 100% sure it was where it was supposed to be, but I couldn't feel it. I had a little bit of a hard time taking it out the next morning (holy suction cup), but did manage to "break the seal" and pulled it out. Really hopeful this will help us. It is our 5th month TTC, our second month using the CBFM, preseed and B50 complex...
> 
> Ladies, do most of you use preseed as a lube (that's what we do) or do you also put some in the cup??
> 
> Thanks and good luck to everyone, and congrats to the recent "graduates!"

We use it as a lube and when I remember put it in the cup! GL! x


----------



## joeys3453

good morning ladies! AF still has not come i did have some cramping yesterday but not like my normal cramping. There is no blood at all. Today is day 30 of my cycle. Normally my cycle is 27 days. I did do a pg test on the day of the 27th that night and it was negative. :shrug:


----------



## DaisyQ

Sounds promising! When do you think you might test again??


----------



## joeys3453

we were thinking tomorrow. if not on sat.


----------



## DaisyQ

Fx!!! You have some serious self restraint. I'd be testing daily or at least every other day.


----------



## joeys3453

OH believe me I do want to but then I do want my husband with when and if it is positive!


----------



## DaisyQ

Well GL! I'll be standing by!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Good luck joey, sounds promising! x


----------



## joeys3453

well i couldn't hold out i did a test and it was negative:cry: but AF still hasn't came and i have a little cramping on my right side but not like period cramps. I am going on day 31 of this cycle. :shrug:


----------



## DaisyQ

Awww... Well maybe with fmu? How many days post ovulation are you?


----------



## joeys3453

today would be 18


----------



## DaisyQ

Are your cycles pretty regular? Are you temping?


----------



## joeys3453

usually they are pretty regular they are normally 27 days but last month it went to 29. I am not temping was going to start this month with it.


----------



## DaisyQ

And you are sure about the ovulation date? I think you are either pregnant, or you are having an irregular or anovulatory cycle. Typically you would know by 18 dpo. I would test again with fmu, and also consider a blood test at the doctors. I've read some women don't get positives on hpts.


----------



## DaisyQ

What kind of test are you using? The digis take longer to show a positive.


----------



## joeys3453

I could be off on my ovulation since i am not temping. I think we are going to wait till sunday unless my husband wants to sooner!  We are going to do it first thing when I get up. The other ones I tested were in the afternoon. I don't remember the name of the pregnancy test. It wasn't a digital one.:shrug:

Still nothing this morning either.


----------



## DaisyQ

Hmmm. It does sound promising! Let us know how you get on!


----------



## joeys3453

Oh i hope so!!! I have slight cramping on my right sige but not like period cramping. i have had it for a few days. When I think i might have my period there is nothing. I will keep you all posted!


----------



## joeys3453

what does fmu stand for? sorry jsut want to make sure.


----------



## DaisyQ

First morning urine!


----------



## joeys3453

oh got it thanks! ;-) i think i have so many other things on my mind just can't think anymore. Plus i have been extremely tired lately.


----------



## DaisyQ

Tired?..! Tired is good...


----------



## joeys3453

yes even my husband was like what is wrong with you. I just am so tired and yawn all the time. I haven't really changed anything like more activity or getting up earlier than normal. Also haven't changed food in my diet. So i am hoping this is a good thing!


----------



## DaisyQ

I hope so too. I can't wait until you test again.


----------



## Buttons2011

I have used these for the past 9 months, we are still TTC! I am not giving up and they are really easy to use. They are very similar to the moon cup and diva cup but these are disposable. My DH is a morning guy and I always felt like gravity was or is working against me. They are very easy to use but I have had some linkage from time to time. I hope they work quicker for you.


----------



## Ash0619

Buttons2011 said:


> I have used these for the past 9 months, we are still TTC! I am not giving up and they are really easy to use. They are very similar to the moon cup and diva cup but these are disposable. My DH is a morning guy and I always felt like gravity was or is working against me. They are very easy to use but I have had some linkage from time to time. I hope they work quicker for you.

I've actually heard that leakage is a good sign of lots of....um, juices. :nope: :haha: Like, his semen is overflowing from the cup, which happened to me a few times, as well. I started just thinking of leakage as a good sign, cause it means there might be a lot more spermies!


----------



## joeys3453

ok so confused. i don't know if this is normal but i feel constipated but when i try to push @@@[email protected]@@ there is a slight blood. but then it stops


----------



## DaisyQ

Blood from your vagina, or blood from your behind? You might be spotting, and the pushing is just bringing it down from your cervix.


----------



## joeys3453

from my vagina. it is like if i have to push there was some spotting but nothing at all and i am on 31 days of my cycle


----------



## DaisyQ

I don't know.... I guess we'll see what tomorrow brings. Fx!


----------



## DaisyQ

Sigh, so ladies. I am having some difficulty with how/where/when to put in my soft cup after BDing. I am mainly BDing with me lying on my stomach (I've heard it's better for women with retroverted uteruses - uteri?), and I can't figure out two things. 

1. Do I wait a few minutes before putting in the cup, or do I put it in right away?
2. Should I put in the cup in the exact same position we used to BD? Or is it OK for me to flip over and put it in while I lie on my back, then flip back over onto my tummy for a while?

I've been trying to put it in while lying on my stomach, but I'm having issues doing that, I find it really confusing, plus it's hard to reach - last night was a total disaster. After BDing, I tried to put on the soft cup while still on my stomach, but I'm having issues because in that position, I get kind of disoriented as to where the cup should be in relation to me, how it should be directed, which way is up, etc. !!! :dohh: So anyway, I popped it in and as I was lying on my tummy, I started worrying that I put it in wrong, like maybe it was at an angle, or maybe I put it in upside down...!! So then I went feeling for it, and I felt it in there, but the rim felt different to me, so then I really started worrying I put it in upside down, and then I started worrying that it was going to be really hard to get out. So I started to pull on it a little to see if I could grab it, and I couldn't. PANIC. So then I said fudge it, and went to the bathroom and managed to pull it out when bearing down. And guess what? It was in the right way all along. Guess what else? There was a ton of "stuff" I lost just minutes after BDing because I freaked myself out!!! Ahhahhahah! SO annoyed with myself. :hissy: What a waste of swimmers! I have tried the flip onto my back method, but I am worried about leakage with moving around. I did notice some leakage the one time I tried that, but it might have already been there even before flipping over. Not sure. 

Anyway, I'm trying to figure this out asap, as I'm in prime fertile time. Expecting to O soon, in the next 2-3 days. Any advice?


----------



## mybabyluv3

I don't really have an answer but please, please, stop worrying!! Stressing over a softcup is not good. That I do know. Look what happened already. You pulled all the stuff out which defeats the purpose. What I do know is that the cup holds the spermies near the cervix so I don't think the position you put it in holds much weight. People put them in and get up and walk around with it in. I think as long as you were in the right position when they first got up in there you should be more than ok. 

I hate this time of the cycle. It is so much more stressful than the tww. I'm waiting to O now myself. I'm starting to enjoy my period more than ever now. It's the only time I get to relax.


----------



## joeys3453

DaisyQ dont stress about it i am sure you have it in correctly. which ever feels better i would do it that way. i have tried laying down with it in or getting up doing stuff. It was fine either way. 

As for me I still have nothing new to report besides I took a HPT and said not pregnant. But no blood or just slight cramping. I should say besides that little blood last night. I am not sure what to think so I keep waiting to test again in a few days? ](*,)


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks ladies. I know - I'm working myself into a tizzy. I will just flip onto my back I think to put it in, since it seems easier that way. 

Joeys - how many days are you late? If you are a week or more late, and cycles are normally regular, I would really consider getting a blood test. Being in your situation would make me crazy! Well even crazier than I already am. :wacko:


----------



## joeys3453

DaisyQ said:


> Thanks ladies. I know - I'm working myself into a tizzy. I will just flip onto my back I think to put it in, since it seems easier that way.
> 
> Joeys - how many days are you late? If you are a week or more late, and cycles are normally regular, I would really consider getting a blood test. Being in your situation would make me crazy! Well even crazier than I already am. :wacko:


tomorrow will be a week late. I still have cramps every now and then but no blood. I really not sure i just wish if i was pregnant to just show a positive. I hear you DaisyQ it is driving me and my husband both crazy!


----------



## joeys3453

well woke up with cramps this morning a light blood. so i believe that AF has struck. It is about a week late for me! :-(


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh Joey, I'm sorry. It's so strange that you were so late. maybe o was later than you thought this month. Better luck next time.


----------



## DaisyQ

Chin up girly, it will happen soon!


----------



## joeys3453

Thanks ladies. I am not really sure what is going on. ***TMI****Again this month it is weird so far there is like clear really stringy mucus or egg like substance along with some bleeding. It is kind of worry some. I did go into the dr last month for this and she said that everything was fine for what she saw and my ovaries were working fine.:dohh:


----------



## joeys3453

well today is my first day of testing so we will see how it goes!!!:thumbup:


----------



## DaisyQ

Good luck!!


----------



## joeys3453

thanks I am trying to stay positive and maybe this will be the month we conceive on christmas!!!:xmas12: It could be our little present!:xmas10: Good luck to you too!!!!


----------



## tiatammy

:dust::dust::dust:Well ladies I am updateing from my last post. The cups didnt work for me this month, so off to December, and yes I plan on using them again and give it another try. Lots of :dust::dust::dust: to all you ladies.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Sorry to hear it Tia Tammy. I o'ed yesterday, so I'll be able to give an update in 12 days or so. Really not that sure the softcups help, as I really think the strongest sperm will manage to find and cross the cervix on their own, but my feeling is that it can't hurt, and also I prefer not to be "leaking" constantly after bding.


----------



## joeys3453

good luck DaisyQ!:dust:


----------



## DaisyQ

OK, here is my final position on softcups!

I used them every time we BD'ed this month, except for today. Here's what I like about 'em. They keep the man "goo" (term coined by my buddy Cre8tivegirl) up there so it prevents annoying leakage, smelly leakage (YUCK) and it really does help with figuring out whether the stuff on your undies is yours or his. Today I skipped the cup and I had a good bit of leakage today and it's really hard to tell what's going on - if it's mine or his. By using the cup, you can dump your combined fluids a few hours after BDing, and then you can be reaonsably sure that any additional fluids are all yours. Of course we are all hoping that the softcups will help us conceive by keeping the semen close to our cervixes so that more swimmers make it up there, but even it it doesn't work that way, there ARE some additional benefits. I'm decidely PRO softcup.


----------



## joeys3453

I totally agree I know i have only used it last month and will use them this month also. But do you have to use preseed with them? I know I read a lot of people use preseed but I don't have a problem with that part?:shrug:


----------



## DaisyQ

I don't think you have to. I use preseed on myself before BDing, but don't usually also put it in the soft cup. I guess theoretically it could help, by coating the plastic with a sperm friendly medium, but I don't know that it's necessary. I did put a little inside the cup once or twice, but I didn't want to waste too much of it.


----------



## joeys3453

Ok i can't believe how expensive some of this stuff is. I know it is all worth it if you get a positive test. My husband thinks i am crazy with some of the things I want to try! :haha: But at least I can tell myself I have tried everything that I can. I feel bad because I still like to have a coke maybe 1 or 2 times a week. I know they say you are suppose to cut that stuff out.:nope:


----------



## DaisyQ

Yeah, it's expensive, but not as expensive as fertility treatments!

A coke once in a while is probably fine. I'm sure plenty of women have conceived drinking coke every day. If you are overweight, insulin resistant, or have PCOS than it's probably a good idea to cut down on refined sugar but 1 or 2 a week won't kill you.


----------



## joeys3453

Thanks that is what I thought. Also I try not to drink when i am ovulating but every now and then I like to have a few drinks on fri and sat night and then i feel afterwards is this going to affect my chances??? :shrug: Sometimes I wonder If i am just over thinking some of that stuff. I am not over weight but who can't afford to tone up or to lose like 5 -10 pounds:blush: I feel like I am a healthy weight for my height.


----------



## tiatammy

Hello Ladies do hope the softcups help us all this month, Sent my temp chart to doc., and waiting to see what he says this month,been doing this since my refersal in april of this year, he keeps saying my chart looks good no need to add or change anything, well if that is the case what in the world is the problem, its going on 8 months now:growlmad:It is so frustrating and upsetting:cry::cry:,with each passing month with neg, neg, neg,:nope::nope::nope: Lots of :dust::dust: to you all :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Becci_Boo86

hi i have been thinking about using these and i wanted to ask weather there is any chance you could get infections or anything?? as your keeping in a forgien body in your body which isnt normal really.

thanks becci x


----------



## tiatammy

Becci_Boo86 said:


> hi i have been thinking about using these and i wanted to ask weather there is any chance you could get infections or anything?? as your keeping in a forgien body in your body which isnt normal really.
> 
> thanks becci x

Becci no you cant get a infection, well should I say I havent and they are usually used for your period, and just use a fresh one each time after bedding with hubby, It is perfectly fine to use them sweetheart. What they help do is keep the sperm closer to your cervic thats all, to help the swimmers on their way.


----------



## MrsPTTC

No updates on this thread for a while, it's gone quiet! 

I think I got my + OPK on CD13 today, the earliest yet, thanks to Clomid. BD last night and used my softcups :thumbup: x


----------



## DaisyQ

MrsPTTC said:


> No updates on this thread for a while, it's gone quiet!
> 
> I think I got my + OPK on CD13 today, the earliest yet, thanks to Clomid. BD last night and used my softcups :thumbup: x

Wow that's great! Really hoping to hear of a soft cup BFP soon.

AFM, AF is due to arrive tomorrow or Sunday, but she might be late because I'm also taking progesterone cream. I'm 11 DPO and got a BFN on FRER this morning. :cry: Still holding out some hope 'til she arrives.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks Daisy, you're still in with a chance hun! :thumbup:. I know it's been a while since any BFP's on the thread x


----------



## joeys3453

i am on cd12 yesterday got a negative on my opk but my temp is still low. SO hopefully it will happen in the next day or so. Used softcups last night! I really like them!:thumbup:


----------



## mommybear1977

We used the soft cups this cycle, mainly with dh making a deposit in them after doing the deed. I am crossing my fingers that this may help us within a couple months. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Loren

i just thort id pop in and tell u what i did if use wud like me too i think haha

ttc'd for 3months after MC and the 4th month i decided to give softcups and concieve+ a go, so for 5days me and OH done this (wasnt too sure wen OV was) i would lie on my back with a pillow under my bum, put a generous amount of concieve+ inside me and an on the outside bits haha TMI then OH would put some on his bits we'd do the deed with my stil on my back and bum on pillow after OH had uno whated haha i would cover the softcup in concieve+ and squirt abit of the concieve+ inside the cup then pop it in and stay on my bk and bum on pillow with my nees by my chin, and maybe do a few riding bike movements haha for 20-30mins then wud remove the pillow and sleep then remove it next morning did that for 5days and got my BFP 10 days later :) hope that helpd u ladies xxxxx


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thanks for sharing Loren :thumbup:. I'm using conceive plus too. x


----------



## mybabystar

Hi, Merry Christmas to all!



MrsPTTC said:


> No updates on this thread for a while, it's gone quiet!
> 
> I think I got my + OPK on CD13 today, the earliest yet, thanks to Clomid. BD last night and used my softcups :thumbup: x

Yes it has been quiet for a while!
We are using SCs too these days...ovulation expected about new year's eve, but we decided to start earlier just in case, no ovulation tests or stress this time! I took clomid days 3-7 this time, so maybe the ovulation is earlier...
Hope you get your BFP this month!


Daisy, you are not out until she shows her ugly face! Lots of stories of BFNs before expected period resulted in BFPs!




Loren said:


> i just thort id pop in and tell u what i did if use wud like me too i think haha
> 
> ttc'd for 3months after MC and the 4th month i decided to give softcups and concieve+ a go, so for 5days me and OH done this (wasnt too sure wen OV was) i would lie on my back with a pillow under my bum, put a generous amount of concieve+ inside me and an on the outside bits haha TMI then OH would put some on his bits we'd do the deed with my stil on my back and bum on pillow after OH had uno whated haha i would cover the softcup in concieve+ and squirt abit of the concieve+ inside the cup then pop it in and stay on my bk and bum on pillow with my nees by my chin, and maybe do a few riding bike movements haha for 20-30mins then wud remove the pillow and sleep then remove it next morning did that for 5days and got my BFP 10 days later :) hope that helpd u ladies xxxxx

Thanks for sharing! We are applying a similar way... still with preseed, but I think next month I am going to switch to conceive+


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks mybabystar! She hasn't shown yet, so we'll see!


----------



## MrsPTTC

Thank you mybabystar, same to you :flower: x


----------



## tiatammy

Had the temperature rise this morning so nw the 2ww, down dont believe its going to happen:cry::cry::nope::nope:


----------



## lookin4bump

After reading some of the stories on here I have just been on to amazon and bought some to try next cycle :)

Fingers crossed :) xx


----------



## DaisyQ

Good luck! It hasn't worked for me yet, but I certainly don't think it hurts to try.


----------



## joeys3453

hi ladies on sunday i got a positive OPK and yesterday and today my temps are low is that normal? Because sometimes I do sleep with my mouth open! :wacko:


----------



## DaisyQ

looking at you chart, it doesn't look like you've ovulated yet...


----------



## joeys3453

DaisyQ said:


> looking at you chart, it doesn't look like you've ovulated yet...

ok thank you just haven't charted enough to know if I have or not or what I am looking for!:dohh:


----------



## Loren

ur more than welcome girlies :) xxxxx


----------



## Mymble

Hi everybody

Can I shyly join in? This is my first bnb post. You are all very inspiring and I want to try out softcups :)

DH and I have just decided to TTC - only tried it for one cycle so far (which am sure didn't work - expecting :witch: in the next 2 days - all the signs are she is on her way!). We did use an OPK but I didn't quite understand it, so we *didn't* have sex in the best 48 hour period. Oh well! It is a learning curve!

We haven't used softcups yet but this thread is really inspiring and I've ordered some - hopefully here soon. So I hope to be joining Team Softcup! :thumbup:

Mymble


----------



## joeys3453

Hello Mymble you are more than welcome to join and hopefully you will like the softcups.

OK ladies, I did try the OPK test this morning and I got a + but I also had a + on sat the 24th. My temp yesterday was 96.99 and this morning was 97.62 so does that mean I still have not ovulated?:shrug:


----------



## DaisyQ

Welcome mymble and good luck. 

Joeys, it's hard to say, as that's a big temp jump, but it's not higher than some of your other temps. A sustained temp rise will indicate ovulation, so I think we'll have a better idea in a few days. Just keep bding anytime you notice fertile cm...


----------



## joeys3453

DaisyQ said:


> Welcome mymble and good luck.
> 
> Joeys, it's hard to say, as that's a big temp jump, but it's not higher than some of your other temps. A sustained temp rise will indicate ovulation, so I think we'll have a better idea in a few days. Just keep bding anytime you notice fertile cm...

Thanks DaisyQ. I have noticed before that I don't have a high temp during the day. My warmest temp is in the morning. Otherwise I am usually between 95 & 96 degrees. Not sure if that is normal or not! :shrug:


----------



## tiatammy

joeys3453 said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Welcome mymble and good luck.
> 
> Joeys, it's hard to say, as that's a big temp jump, but it's not higher than some of your other temps. A sustained temp rise will indicate ovulation, so I think we'll have a better idea in a few days. Just keep bding anytime you notice fertile cm...
> 
> Thanks DaisyQ. I have noticed before that I don't have a high temp during the day. My warmest temp is in the morning. Otherwise I am usually between 95 & 96 degrees. Not sure if that is normal or not! :shrug:Click to expand...

HI joeys huni how have you been, hope things are going well.:hugs:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

MrsPTTC said:


> No updates on this thread for a while, it's gone quiet!
> 
> I think I got my + OPK on CD13 today, the earliest yet, thanks to Clomid. BD last night and used my softcups :thumbup: x

I ovulated when you did on the Clomid this cycle an I used soft cups :) FX for you sweetheart :) I was trying to look at your chart but FF is down I'm on 5dpo today how about you?


----------



## joeys3453

tiatammy said:


> joeys3453 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Welcome mymble and good luck.
> 
> Joeys, it's hard to say, as that's a big temp jump, but it's not higher than some of your other temps. A sustained temp rise will indicate ovulation, so I think we'll have a better idea in a few days. Just keep bding anytime you notice fertile cm...
> 
> Thanks DaisyQ. I have noticed before that I don't have a high temp during the day. My warmest temp is in the morning. Otherwise I am usually between 95 & 96 degrees. Not sure if that is normal or not! :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> HI joeys huni how have you been, hope things are going well.:hugs:Click to expand...

tiatammy i am doing pretty good! had a great new years how about you?


----------



## tiatammy

joeys3453 said:


> tiatammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joeys3453 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Welcome mymble and good luck.
> 
> Joeys, it's hard to say, as that's a big temp jump, but it's not higher than some of your other temps. A sustained temp rise will indicate ovulation, so I think we'll have a better idea in a few days. Just keep bding anytime you notice fertile cm...
> 
> Thanks DaisyQ. I have noticed before that I don't have a high temp during the day. My warmest temp is in the morning. Otherwise I am usually between 95 & 96 degrees. Not sure if that is normal or not! :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> HI joeys huni how have you been, hope things are going well.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> tiatammy i am doing pretty good! had a great new years how about you?Click to expand...

Hi joeys It was a nice new years hope yours was too. your chart looks good, my temp dropped today, on cycle day 22 AF is due the 8th 0r 9th so I quess we will see not very happy today at all.:cry::hugs:, praying for your BFP honey:hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

QUOTE]

Hi joeys It was a nice new years hope yours was too. your chart looks good, my temp dropped today, on cycle day 22 AF is due the 8th 0r 9th so I quess we will see not very happy today at all.:cry::hugs:, praying for your BFP honey:hugs:[/QUO

i am sorry to hear about your temp dropped. I am sorry that you are not happy keep your chin up! it will get better!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## tiatammy

joeys3453 said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> Hi joeys It was a nice new years hope yours was too. your chart looks good, my temp dropped today, on cycle day 22 AF is due the 8th 0r 9th so I quess we will see not very happy today at all.:cry::hugs:, praying for your BFP honey:hugs:[/QUO
> 
> i am sorry to hear about your temp dropped. I am sorry that you are not happy keep your chin up! it will get better!:hugs::hugs:

Thanks joeys I need alot of support been really down the past few days, trying very hard to keep my spirits up, I wont give up I do know that I just have my good days and my bad just in the in between days, you know. :hugs: How are you?


----------



## tiatammy

tiatammy said:


> joeys3453 said:
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Hi joeys It was a nice new years hope yours was too. your chart looks good, my temp dropped today, on cycle day 22 AF is due the 8th 0r 9th so I quess we will see not very happy today at all.:cry::hugs:, praying for your BFP honey:hugs:[/QUO
> 
> i am sorry to hear about your temp dropped. I am sorry that you are not happy keep your chin up! it will get better!:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks joeys I need alot of support been really down the past few days, trying very hard to keep my spirits up, I wont give up I do know that I just have my good days and my bad just in the in between days, you know. :hugs: How are you?Click to expand...

joeys AF showed her ugly face this morning :cry::growlmad: off to TTC for january, But I am not holding my breath, used to the pattern I will be off to febuary TTC and so on, I am starting to loose hope, I thats just not me, But that is how I feel right now :cry::cry::cry:, sorry dont mean to sound negative I have been trying so hard to stay positive, just a real bad day I quess. I hope you have some cheering news nomatter what it is may help to hear some :shrug: sending hugs and :dust::dust:


----------



## joeys3453

:hugs:tiatammy I am sorry at got u. Hopefully February will be ur month! I have still been having weird things going on. Had headache andvfelt nasuius after walk this morning still have cramps and my temp was. 98.44 this morning dpo9.:shrug:


----------



## tiatammy

joeys3453 said:


> :hugs:tiatammy I am sorry at got u. Hopefully February will be ur month! I have still been having weird things going on. Had headache andvfelt nasuius after walk this morning still have cramps and my temp was. 98.44 this morning dpo9.:shrug:

I pray it is good news sweetheart one of us needs it thats for sure, would love for you to have that BFP, praying honey. Have you taken a test? I hope next month is my month, we will see.:hugs::hugs: Keep in touch honey, as I will do the same.:hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

Thanks I hope so to. 7 months have been very long. So I do hope this is the month. We do need some good news. How r u feeling? Remember keep your head up:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi girls, good luck with the softcups. I think I may take a break from using them this month. When you're doing the same old thing month in month out & no :bfp: I think it's good to make a change :thumbup: x


----------



## DaisyQ

Agree mrs! I am finishing off the box I've got this cycle, not sure I will use them again next cycle. I might use them once in a while if I have to get up right after bding, or if we dtd in the morning, mainly because i I hate the feeling (and smell) of dh's stuff dripping out all day.


----------



## Mazzy17

Hi Ladies! :flower:

Is there a difference between softcups and Mooncups? I use a mooncup for AF so could i potentially use it as a softcup as well?


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm not familiar with the mooncup, but I have read that some of the other cups, like the diva cup, sit too low in the vagina to help. The instead cup sits right up against the cervix.


----------



## MrsPTTC

Yay for our non-soft cups cycle DaisyQ! I agree though, can't stand the :spermy: coming out all day, yak! :sick:.

Mazzy17 - I heard the same, that other reusable cups sit too low so it doesn't really benefit in the same way as a softcup.

x


----------



## Mazzy17

Ohh thanks ladies


----------



## abbelee

hello ladies! I purchased these soft cups to see if they will help keep the swimmers in. Not sure if they will help us, or if they're even needed, but worth a shot.

I'm not a big fan of drippage. So it cant hurt! best of luck to those TTC! 

I'm new to this whole site, so i apologize if my posts dont look as cool as others!

TTC #1 
married since october 2010


----------



## tiatammy

joeys3453 said:


> Thanks I hope so to. 7 months have been very long. So I do hope this is the month. We do need some good news. How r u feeling? Remember keep your head up:hugs::hugs:

Oh joeys I know what you mean, I am going on 9 months, I am really working over time to keep my head up, thankyou for the encouraging words they mean alot honey, Feeling a little down over no BFP yet, and cramping because of AF, but other than that doing well. keep intouch as i will too. sending you lots of hugs, hugs, hugs.


----------



## threebirds

Hi ladies, mind if i join y'all? I've joined the softcup club because we were havin some ttc problems. DH 'deposited' into softcup. I used preseed, then inserted softcup. Then O :)
Would love this to work for us!!

I have a q for you softcup pros - how do i know if i have inserted the softcup high enough?

And are there any success stories of DIY insemination using this method?

Good luck everyone & lots of babydust x


----------



## valerie1708

threebirds said:


> Hi ladies, mind if i join y'all? I've joined the softcup club because we were havin some ttc problems. DH 'deposited' into softcup. I used preseed, then inserted softcup. Then O :)
> Would love this to work for us!!
> 
> I have a q for you softcup pros - how do i know if i have inserted the softcup high enough?
> 
> And are there any success stories of DIY insemination using this method?
> 
> Good luck everyone & lots of babydust x

Hey!

It looks like you're doing it the right way! Usually right after the big O, I insert a finger in and push softcup up closer to the cervix so the swimmers cover it up. You can feel your cervix being inside the cup like in the pool, yet you don't get any leakage. I think I've mastered leakage-free insertions lol

I've heard success stories about at-home insemination. Some couples use syringe, some softcup ... I personally think softcups are way better! No spilling, no leakage, you can have swimmers near your cervix for as long as 12hours ...

Hope you get your BFP this way :) good luck x


----------



## threebirds

Thank you so much Valerie. Seemed to work well. Just taken it out, otherwise if it was in overnight would be more like 14 hrs, which im assuming is too long. Only trouble is the removal... I find that v difficult. I havent been able to do it & had to get DH to do needful. I would prefer to be able to do it myself but I just cant find the rim. Anyway its out now but I got upset. If we're going to make this wrk I do need to get the hang of it & not panic!! It was in for about 5-6 hrs. I like your suggestion for manipulating it a bit once its in (after o). Will try that tomor. Got opk smiley face today. 
Good luck to you too x


----------



## valerie1708

threebirds said:


> Thank you so much Valerie. Seemed to work well. Just taken it out, otherwise if it was in overnight would be more like 14 hrs, which im assuming is too long. Only trouble is the removal... I find that v difficult. I havent been able to do it & had to get DH to do needful. I would prefer to be able to do it myself but I just cant find the rim. Anyway its out now but I got upset. If we're going to make this wrk I do need to get the hang of it & not panic!! It was in for about 5-6 hrs. I like your suggestion for manipulating it a bit once its in (after o). Will try that tomor. Got opk smiley face today.
> Good luck to you too x

If you insert it correctly, there should be no problem with taking it out. The best position is to be on a bed/chair but half-sitting, not quite horizontal. You squeeze cup in the middle so you don't spill plus it's easier to insert it. Then you insert it, going down, its like 20 degrees angle, cup isn't supposed to go straight but under an angle. Once it's completely in push it down with a tip of ur finger until it stops, then push the rim up. It supposed to be behind pubic bone. Then you can insert finger in to make sure cervix is covered by cup (therefore is in sperm). When you want to take cup out, you insert finger in, find a rim and pull it out. HTH x


----------



## DaisyQ

To take it out, sit on the toilet, or squat in the shower or tub, insert finger, and bear down like you are pushing a baby (or poop!) out. You should be able to hook the rim that way, and bearing down makes it easier to reach and it comes out easier. GL!! I swear, bearing down makes all the difference.


----------



## threebirds

Thanks Valerie & Daisy, got the hang of it :thumbup:

& Daisy yer right about bearing down.

Anyway managed 3 goes of the softcup/insemination method this cycle, so fx!!!

Anyone got any success stories?

Good luck ladies x


----------



## dodgegirl

hi ladies ! 

gonna do my 1st insem in 2 weeks using softcups ! I have used them before, so know the trick to getting them in and out...but I just wanted to clarify the order of what I'm doing so I don't screw it up ! lol

-he will do his thing into the cup
-I pour it into the softcup, insert with a lil bit of preseed
-come to O
-push bottom of cup so the cervix touches the spermies
-wait either overnight or upto 8 hours (?) before removing

how does this sound ?? any other suggestions ??


----------



## MrsPTTC

Hi dodgegirl, orgasm is supposed to help the sperm travel so I would've thought if you are pushing the bottom of the cup to do that before you O or before & after :shrug:. But sounds a good plan :thumbup: x


----------



## dodgegirl

well yeah when I put it in, i will mush it all around up there, then O, then mush it up again.


----------



## MrsPTTC

You've actually given me an idea - I'm really concerned my cm is hostile & clomid has dried me right up. I was thinking maybe I should inseminate using the softcups & put loads of pre-seed in with it. I'm gonna put it by DH tonight, though he may not agree. I would still have intercourse the odd time just so we're covering both bases x


----------



## dipsysp

So Saturday, day 9 (early i know but i can have short cycles so we decided to start sat), the Instead cup went in perfectly no leakage was a hassle to get out though lol. Then today day 11 the cup I thought went in fine but there was leakage after about 10 minutes and it was easy as pie to get out.. Is this just because of the way I put it in or could it be changes to my body as I get closer to ovulation? Just curious if anyone has had this type of experience where it works fine then you just can't get it in right?


----------



## threebirds

I dont think i had leakage - i put the preseed in first (using the applicator that comes with some preseed). Then he came into softcup, then softcup inserted, then o. Was quite wet prior to the o with all the preseed so hard to tell if leaking but fairly sure i didnt as preseed & semen are different enough - so not sure what to suggest, hopefully we'll hear from more experienced softcup ladies ... X


----------



## MrsPTTC

Dipsysp this happens with me too and I've been using softcups for, must be 6-8 months. One night it's fine, the next I can feel it, or get leakage :shrug:. I don't know whether it's me, or my body changing.

So DH, though thinks it's mad, agreed to give the depositing in the cup thing a go last night :thumbup:. I would be interested to know of any success stories with this method? :flower: x


----------



## valerie1708

There can be leakage sometimes with Instead cups, it could be semen or could be your cervical mucus or pre-seed if you use it ... If I use pre-seed then I try to squirt it in 30 mins prior to inserting cup, this way if there is any excess, I can wipe it off before putting cup in. Pre-seed has different smell to semen so if there is a leakage I give it a sniff (LOL sorry I know TMI but honest) ... and it looks different too, pre-seed is more wet and slippery where semen is bit cloudy ... HTH x


----------



## sweetmere

Some people say the Diva cup sits too low to help HOWEVER there are a lot of ladies on here that tried them out and got a BFP the first time, so I'd like to think it wouldn't hurt to try :)


----------



## tigermouse

Has anyone experienced discomfort and bleeding when using these? I bled during ovulation when using these a few days ago - it was very uncomfortable and sore :(


----------



## Ash0619

I bled a few times with them! No soreness though. I think I just irritated my cervix or something. I only noticed blood when taking them out, so I recommend using a lube with them (a sperm friendly lube) and also taking them out as slowly as possible.


----------



## corgankidd

I just used these for the first time tonight and my husband's eyes got so big when I brought them out. Lol. He seemed so scared of it, he asked "what the hell is that?!" I couldn't stop laughing and didn't want to freak him out anymore so I just told him the only thing he needs to know is that there will be no more wet spot. Hehe, oh the weird things our men put up with in our quest for a baby. :)


----------



## DaisyQ

That's so funny!

Update on me. Tried them for 2 cycles, and still no BFP. We are no on our 7th cycle. Getting a full fertility work up done, and so far nothing obvious, but it's still in progress. My FSH is normal, DH's SA was normal (although morphology was quite low, but they tell me it's OK), and I get my HSG done on Monday. Other blood work in progress.

Don't think the cups are helping me, but doubt they hurt either. I will continue to use them mainly because I like that they prevent leakage, both throughout the night, and especially if we DTD in the morning.


----------



## corgankidd

Well made it through my first night with a softcup and I have to say they are extremely comfortable, couldn't even tell it was in! I will definitely continue to use and hope I will have a success to report in a couple weeks!


----------



## ArmyWifeCarli

Hello all... I am new to the site and thread... but not new to TTCing. MY DH went through a Vasectomy reversal. So we are TTC #2. We have a 5 year old son. Anywho.. this is our 7th cycle trying (temping, OPK's, preseed, and soy isoflavones CD 1-5 for the last two cycles.) . .. and our 1st using soft cups + the preseed. We were just using preseed before and elevating. So I am praying that this does the trick. Anyone one have any success with the softcups? I am loving them so far and so is DH. Anywho... Let me know


----------



## tx614

I am new to this thread too! I used a soft cup for the first time last night with preseed. I had no problem getting it in, but when I went to get it out I could barely get the tip of my finger around it. Luckily I got it out; not comfortably though. How far are you suppose to put it in? I think I must have put it in two far. It was comfortable when it was in though. Also when I took it out there wasn't that much semen in it so I am not sure if I even put it in right. Ugh. Any advice ladies???


----------



## DaisyQ

There are some helpful videos on youtube about how to put them in. You squeeze the rim together with the baggie part hanging down, and basically slide it in. When I do it, it always just pops into place. To get it out, bear down (like you are going #2) and it makes it MUCH easier to grab and pull out. GL!


----------



## tx614

Okay I have another question. I took the cup out this morning before work. Then today I have had clear cm, ewcm, and basically just liquid even. It was weird. I am suppose to ovulate any day now, so it could be from that. But how long after the cup comes out does it take for everything to come out?? I think I put it in right today, but yesterday I think I put it in wrong cause there was not much in the cup.


----------



## dodgegirl

tx614 said:


> Okay I have another question. I took the cup out this morning before work. Then today I have had clear cm, ewcm, and basically just liquid even. It was weird. I am suppose to ovulate any day now, so it could be from that. But how long after the cup comes out does it take for everything to come out?? I think I put it in right today, but yesterday I think I put it in wrong cause there was not much in the cup.

well if you have EWCM then you must be ovulating. Have u been taking OPK's ? nothing really should come out after the cup ? at least i havent had that happen... you really can't put the cup in wrong, if you put it in and you can feel it then you did put it in wrong but you would know because it's really uncomfortable. when you take the cup out there shouldn't be much in the cup either ?


----------



## Ash0619

To those of you saying there wasnt much in the cup when you took it out...there isnt supposed to be! Your cervix sucked the sperm up and left the cup empty- yay!!


----------



## tx614

oh yay! I didn't know that. That's good news. Thanks ladies!! I really like the soft cups, no more wet spots!!


----------



## MrsPTTC

I sometimes get stuff coming out for a couple of hours after the cup, I use pre-seed so it's on my vaginal walls and therefore not collected in the cup and sometimes takes a while to come out. Semen doesn't come out though, only the preseed.


----------



## airotciv

I found that when I took it out, it was covered in sperm...not pleasant. I don't think I was doing anything wrong though... :s. It didn't work for us, I used them for one month xxx


----------



## DaisyQ

When I take them out, there is usually a mix of semen and cm in there. Some milky stuff and some clear. If we are bding lot, then there is less in the cup. If it's the first time in a couple days, there is more. Anything that comes out later is my cm... Hope that helps!


----------



## valerie1708

I tend to have semen mixed with cm leftovers in the cup too. You can't have it completely empty and dry, sperm goes right into cervix (especially after big O) and you're left with semen and cm. 

I too use pre-seed and it comes out a little bit even when cup is in. I try to use pre-seed 30 mins before I insert cup so it has a chance to leak out a little beforehand so I can wipe some off before cup goes in.

If you squeeze cup in the middle and insert it under like 30 degrees angle, it slides right in and stays comfortably inside with a rim behind pubic bone. Never had a problem with putting it in or taking it out. I usually put cup in before bed and take it out when I wake up early in the morning, so have cup for about 6-8hrs.

I also manipulate cup while inside before and after a big O, just putting finger in under the cup sack and pushing sperm to cover cervix etc hoping more sperm gets sucked in.


----------



## Ash0619

The spermies are swimming in semen, and I had both experiences: sometimes my cup was completely empty, and sometimes there was a little leftover. But the leftovers aren't always sperm, it's the fluid sperm lives in, which is fine! But either way, a TON of sperm is getting into you where it needs to be!


----------



## WantingABubba

I have a Mooncup and am going to use it for :sex: tonight.


----------



## corgankidd

I heard a moon cup wont work as well because the cup is too deep and it doesn't sit next to your cervix like the softcups do. I'm sure it wont hurt, but you might want to pick up some softcups. 
So I have been doing the SMEP for the last week, did Clomid for my first time, used softcups every time after bd this month for the first time and I should O today or tomorrow . I feel like if it doesn't happen this month, its just not going to happen! I've pulled out all the tricks this time so I'm praying it works!!


----------



## DaisyQ

FX for you!


----------



## corgankidd

So the other night I put the softcup in inside-out...Does that matter?? Did I totally ruin the BD session by doing that?


----------



## DaisyQ

Nah I don't think it really matters. It's OK. I freaked out one time that I put it in upside down, and had a panic attack about it, and pulled the dang thing out (along with everything else) - now that wasn't smart!


----------



## tx614

I didn't realize there was an inside-out way. Crap... I hope I did it right, it seemed to go one way so hopefully that was the right way. We will find out in a couple weeks though. I am in the waiting game now.


----------



## corgankidd

Yeah one way the cup just hangs down and theres a nice ridge and inside out the cup flips over the ridge... I don't think I'm describing it good, lol, but yes there is an inside out. It's hard to tell if you got it right when you are trying to slyly put it in under the covers so you don't freak out your hubby with more ttc contraptions! Haha, oh well I'm sure it will be fine either way.


----------



## tx614

hahaha! That is why I wasn't sure. I try to do it quick when he gets up to go to the restroom. I will have to pay attention better next time. Good to know though; better to find out now than after trying it for a while.


----------



## lublymummy1

hey all, i just thought ide join this forum, ive bought these soft cups on amazon and conceive plus, just waiting for ov to happen with opk, hopefully next 2days, x


----------



## lublymummy1

whats best chances of conceiving using these cups, puttin swimmers directly into cup or intercourse then insert cup? x


----------



## dodgegirl

I would say about the same... Just make sure u kindof squish the swimmers up by touching the cup after inserting cup to mk sure they are close to cervix! Good luck


----------



## lublymummy1

Thanks hun, im on cd9 today, and doing opk's but so asa we get a positive we guna start the soft cups and conceive plus, in which im guna put in cup and squish it around cervix, we have been trying for over 2 yrs without success, before that we had 5 miscarriages and problems conceiving since, the doc is now referring us to a fertility clinic, my dh doing the swimmer test on 28th feb, so not long to wait for that, but just wanted to explore all this beforehand, we have even bought a home artificial insemination kit, but going to see if we have luck with cups etc this month, i think using the cups and conceive plus are similar to AI arnt they? xx


----------



## Ash0619

lublymummy1 said:


> Thanks hun, im on cd9 today, and doing opk's but so asa we get a positive we guna start the soft cups and conceive plus, in which im guna put in cup and squish it around cervix, we have been trying for over 2 yrs without success, before that we had 5 miscarriages and problems conceiving since, the doc is now referring us to a fertility clinic, my dh doing the swimmer test on 28th feb, so not long to wait for that, but just wanted to explore all this beforehand, we have even bought a home artificial insemination kit, but going to see if we have luck with cups etc this month, i think using the cups and conceive plus are similar to AI arnt they? xx

Good luck sweetie, I hope this works for you! 

I think you're right, and using the cups are similar to AI. I think a lot of single moms using donors or moms in same sex relationships use the soft cups and just put the semen into the cup and then put it into themselves (not 100% sure, but I've seen a thread about it).
I used cups when I conceived but we always had sex first and put the cup in after. I bet it works different for everyone!


----------



## lublymummy1

Thanks hun, well im still showing negative on opk, however i should be ovulating very soon, we dtd last night i put a small amount of conceive plus on dh and inside by cervix as far as i could go as really high at mo and i put some in a soft cup and inserted it, i must have put it in right though as behind pubic bone and havent leaked, i just couldnt wait much longer to try one lol xx


----------



## lublymummy1

i also noticed when i removed it, there wasnt anything in the cup, so hoping that those swimmers have made it up


----------



## bah 78

hi!! i wanted to no has any one tryed preseed with the softcup, if so how do u use them ... do u put the preseed in the cup?? how much preseed do u use?


----------



## lublymummy1

i put a small amount in mine, i left it in for nine hrs, when i took it out my softcup was empty, so it has done something, we had intercourse before i inserted it, and i must say this is my first time using these and they was so easy to insert and remove, i sat on the loo as found it really easy to take out, im actually going to put semen in the cup with conceive plus tonight, i hear that preesed is basically the same and does the same as conceive plus, hope this helps and babydust to you x


----------



## MrsPTTC

bah 78 said:


> hi!! i wanted to no has any one tryed preseed with the softcup, if so how do u use them ... do u put the preseed in the cup?? how much preseed do u use?

I put quite a bit in mine, mix it with my finger, then insert it & O, mush it around on my cervix and leave it in overnight x


----------



## lublymummy1

I still had a negative on opk yesturday morning, put soft sup in last night with conceive plus then those swimmers, inserted it, kept it in over night then this morning a positive on a opk, so keeping everything crossed as this is our first month using softcups and conceive plus, going to continue with the cups another 3 days so hoping thats guna catch that eggy :)


----------



## samanthax

good luck xx


----------



## lublymummy1

samanthax said:


> good luck xx

Thanks hun, just hoping this is our month, have u had any luck with these? xx


----------



## WeeNat

Hiya everyone, what brand of soft cups is everyone using? Thanks x


----------



## lublymummy1

WeeNat said:


> Hiya everyone, what brand of soft cups is everyone using? Thanks x

Instead soft cups, i had mine of fertility-matters.co.uk
£7 for a box of 6, this is the cheapest ive found them online. x


----------



## WeeNat

lublymummy1 said:


> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> Hiya everyone, what brand of soft cups is everyone using? Thanks x
> 
> Instead soft cups, i had mine of fertility-matters.co.uk
> £7 for a box of 6, this is the cheapest ive found them online. xClick to expand...

Thanks lublymummy, there seems to be a few. Have you used the Instead yet?? x


----------



## lublymummy1

WeeNat said:


> lublymummy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> Hiya everyone, what brand of soft cups is everyone using? Thanks x
> 
> Instead soft cups, i had mine of fertility-matters.co.uk
> £7 for a box of 6, this is the cheapest ive found them online. xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks lublymummy, there seems to be a few. Have you used the Instead yet?? xClick to expand...

Yes hun this is my first month using them, and my second day of a positive on a opk, i first used one with conceive plus and dh put his swimmers inside cup as i found nothing leaked, when we first used it 2days before i got a positive opk, we dtd before then i inserted one and i did leak a little, so thought ide try it the other way around, i shall be using another one today and then il be on my tww, so fingers crossed, but if i dont conceive with them this month i shall defo be using them again, they so easy to insert and remove, i have heard of other cups but reviews say they not as good as these ones, we been ttc for over 2yrs now with no luck, so thought ide give these a try, nothing to lose but alot to gain i say!!! We have been referred to a fertility clinic so awaiting app to see them, so many swear by these cups and so many have conceived using these too, anything is worth a try though and these arnt that expensive, but it is priceless if we got our BFP, will let you no if i get one :) xx


----------



## SykoSam

I don't know if this has been posted, but if you like Instead Softcups' Facebook page and sign up for a coupon, they'll e-mail you a link to one for $1 off. I did this and got a 14-pack from Walmart for $4.50. :)

This is my first cycle using softcups and I've used them twice now... The first time was a bit, er, messier, but I was prepared (had it on the bed by my pillow, haha) the second time and it was WEIRD how little mess there was!

We've been TTC since October (though November and December we didn't get to DTD much due to traveling and the holidays in general - bah!). I got my last depo shot 10/2010 and figured we wouldn't really actively try until a year had passed.

:dust: to all! :)


----------



## pinkkitten74

i just got some of ebay- hopefully can use for bding next month


----------



## WeeNat

lublymummy1 said:


> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lublymummy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> Hiya everyone, what brand of soft cups is everyone using? Thanks x
> 
> Instead soft cups, i had mine of fertility-matters.co.uk
> £7 for a box of 6, this is the cheapest ive found them online. xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks lublymummy, there seems to be a few. Have you used the Instead yet?? xClick to expand...
> 
> Yes hun this is my first month using them, and my second day of a positive on a opk, i first used one with conceive plus and dh put his swimmers inside cup as i found nothing leaked, when we first used it 2days before i got a positive opk, we dtd before then i inserted one and i did leak a little, so thought ide try it the other way around, i shall be using another one today and then il be on my tww, so fingers crossed, but if i dont conceive with them this month i shall defo be using them again, they so easy to insert and remove, i have heard of other cups but reviews say they not as good as these ones, we been ttc for over 2yrs now with no luck, so thought ide give these a try, nothing to lose but alot to gain i say!!! We have been referred to a fertility clinic so awaiting app to see them, so many swear by these cups and so many have conceived using these too, anything is worth a try though and these arnt that expensive, but it is priceless if we got our BFP, will let you no if i get one :) xxClick to expand...

That sounds promising... Ive ordered a few but not ovulating yet!! GL and FX for you x x x


----------



## pinkkitten74

bump:)


----------



## samanthax

lublymummy1 said:


> samanthax said:
> 
> 
> good luck xx
> 
> Thanks hun, just hoping this is our month, have u had any luck with these? xxClick to expand...


Nope sorry hun, I want to try to them but i don't at the same time! 

let me know how you get one though xxx


----------



## lublymummy1

samanthax said:


> lublymummy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samanthax said:
> 
> 
> good luck xx
> 
> Thanks hun, just hoping this is our month, have u had any luck with these? xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope sorry hun, I want to try to them but i don't at the same time!
> 
> let me know how you get one though xxxClick to expand...

Alot of women, seem to think lying down and inserting one was best way but to be honest i found sitting up and inserting one was alot easier as you dont have none leak at all, all you do is squeeze the sides together and you will no when its in properly as it wont leak, if it leaks you no its not in properly, they are so easy, when i very first tried one, the size put me off totally, but gotta say tho, you dont even notice them in, and when i took out 8 hours later the cup was empty, tmi sorry, but was half filled, i used a little bit of conceive plus in cup before dh did his buisness in it, that way no wastage lol, they say first bit from a man is the best swimmers, how true that is i dont no, but anything is worth a try after trying so long with no luck, and if i get my BFP, then these things will be priceless to the outcome, so fingers crossed hey xx


----------



## WeeNat

Soooo... im excited, my Instead Softcups arrived with my pre-seed!!! YAY :happydance:. I was shocked at the size, softcups... more like teacups :haha: but i've read so many good things!!! I think im close to O, so here goes!!! 

GL to everyone who is trying x x x


----------



## samanthax

lublymummy1 said:


> samanthax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lublymummy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samanthax said:
> 
> 
> good luck xx
> 
> Thanks hun, just hoping this is our month, have u had any luck with these? xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope sorry hun, I want to try to them but i don't at the same time!
> 
> let me know how you get one though xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Alot of women, seem to think lying down and inserting one was best way but to be honest i found sitting up and inserting one was alot easier as you dont have none leak at all, all you do is squeeze the sides together and you will no when its in properly as it wont leak, if it leaks you no its not in properly, they are so easy, when i very first tried one, the size put me off totally, but gotta say tho, you dont even notice them in, and when i took out 8 hours later the cup was empty, tmi sorry, but was half filled, i used a little bit of conceive plus in cup before dh did his buisness in it, that way no wastage lol, they say first bit from a man is the best swimmers, how true that is i dont no, but anything is worth a try after trying so long with no luck, and if i get my BFP, then these things will be priceless to the outcome, so fingers crossed hey xxClick to expand...

Urgh, it sound really painful, i sposse really its the comfort of you, Same how you use a tampon, some women squat, put one leg up on the toliet.. lol

I need some adivce? can you help me?xxx


----------



## lublymummy1

samanthax said:


> lublymummy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samanthax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lublymummy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samanthax said:
> 
> 
> good luck xx
> 
> Thanks hun, just hoping this is our month, have u had any luck with these? xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope sorry hun, I want to try to them but i don't at the same time!
> 
> let me know how you get one though xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Alot of women, seem to think lying down and inserting one was best way but to be honest i found sitting up and inserting one was alot easier as you dont have none leak at all, all you do is squeeze the sides together and you will no when its in properly as it wont leak, if it leaks you no its not in properly, they are so easy, when i very first tried one, the size put me off totally, but gotta say tho, you dont even notice them in, and when i took out 8 hours later the cup was empty, tmi sorry, but was half filled, i used a little bit of conceive plus in cup before dh did his buisness in it, that way no wastage lol, they say first bit from a man is the best swimmers, how true that is i dont no, but anything is worth a try after trying so long with no luck, and if i get my BFP, then these things will be priceless to the outcome, so fingers crossed hey xxClick to expand...
> 
> Urgh, it sound really painful, i sposse really its the comfort of you, Same how you use a tampon, some women squat, put one leg up on the toliet.. lol
> 
> I need some adivce? can you help me?xxxClick to expand...

Yea course i can help u hun, it isnt painful at all, i hate using tampons, i dont use them, but everyone has there own preferences lol, i found just sitting on bed legs apart and inserted it in slowly, u no when its in properly as u will feel your pubic bone and it literally sits behind that, i stood up as soon as i put one in, and felt nothing, and no leaks, what put me off when i recieved them from amazon was the size of them, but u pinch them together and they do just slide in, i loves them i do, i personally would use them for AF tho, and how i found removing it easiest was sitting on loo and just finger up used my finger to grasp and slowly pulled it out gently, and found the cup was empty after 8 hours so it has definetly gone up cervix as havent had any leak out when i took it out, dont be afraid to use them hun, they really are easy and anything is worth a try when your TTC, let me no if u do actually use one and let me no how u find it, some woman iv read on forums, couldnt get on with them but practice makes perfect xxx


----------



## fluterby429

I love the soft cups and I'm looking forward to using them again next cycle along with preseed! good luck ladies!!


----------



## pinkkitten74

i just got mine- they are huge


----------



## WantingABubba

Ordered my softcups :D


----------



## seekingbaby

Im on my 2nd cycle using them. Less mess to clean up after BD'ing but messy to remove!!!! This cycle im using the softcups along with preseed! Hope it works


----------



## fluterby429

pinkkitten they look like they are huge but really I promise you wont even know it is in there. It is way less mess after bd. I always squirt a lil preseed in the cup before inserting since dh does not like the preseed


----------



## kalyrra

I have been using preseed for a couple months... decided to order some softcups after reading through this thread. I'm a little nervous about using them, haven't even told hubby yet! Can't wait to see his facial expression. :haha:


----------



## chicky160

Ok so I've spent the last two days pretty much just reading this thread! Even thou im at work and should be working! I ordered some off eBay and hopefully will be here before o! Woooo little scared but excited :happydance:


----------



## kalyrra

My softcups came in today. I knew they were going to be big, but I was still surprised at the actual size!!! Wow!!! hehe We BD'd today, and I have one in right now. It was surprisingly easy to insert, and I don't really feel it at all. I still haven't told hubby about them yet, it'll be highly entertaining if he ever sees them :haha: 

Hope they work the way I want them to this cycle! :dust:


----------



## fluterby429

My hubby was like WTH! is that thing!!! He said he'd rather not know lol

I'm on CD7 so I have a few more days to go before I start using them. I'm super excited this cycle.

I'm on clomid, I'm taking Geritol Tonic (GROSS doesn't even do it justice), I have an Rx for prometrium to start 4 days after + opk. I got a CBE fertility monitor and some test strips and I have IC's, gotta get a new thing of Preseed for my box of soft cups....I'm so hopeful


----------



## kalyrra

fluterby429 said:


> My hubby was like WTH! is that thing!!! He said he'd rather not know lol
> 
> I'm on CD7 so I have a few more days to go before I start using them. I'm super excited this cycle.
> 
> I'm on clomid, I'm taking Geritol Tonic (GROSS doesn't even do it justice), I have an Rx for prometrium to start 4 days after + opk. I got a CBE fertility monitor and some test strips and I have IC's, gotta get a new thing of Preseed for my box of soft cups....I'm so hopeful

ahahahahahaa! :haha: I can't even imagine what my hubby will say if he sees it. I'm on CD 12 today, so I figure it can't hurt to start using them. I have a couple boxes of them, so... I plan on using them every time we BD until after I'm done ovulating. I'm also using pre-seed. 

I have OPK's and IC's, and a couple FRER's in the cupboard just in case. This will be our 6th cycle. I'm really hopeful this month too!!


----------



## fluterby429

kalyrra, IDK how long your cycle is but CD12 sounds like a good time to start using them. Can't hurt anyway.

I just recently had a laprascopy so I was on bcp for the month of Jan. it took me just over 4 wks to get my period back! My 2 year tubal reversal anniversary is the 6th so I'm hoping this month will be it for me. DH is in the Army and we have lived seperately since May 2010. We've only been able to try a handful of times during his visits. He finally came to live in the same house with the kids and I in mid Jan.


----------



## WantingABubba

Just got mine :D

Gonna start using them after every BD session, and not just in my fertile time, so that OH doesn't get freaked out.

Just gonna tell him it's to avoid the mess ;)


----------



## threebirds

Logistical question girls - for those of you not tellin OH/DH - how are you gettin it in without him noticinng & without getting up?
Just curious :)

We'll b starting our 3rd cycle with softcups in a few days. We mostly use them for AI as it takes some ttc pressure off at ov time. We dtd and use AI over the crucial 3-4 days. Fingers crossed it will work.

Good luck everyone x


----------



## kalyrra

threebirds said:


> Logistical question girls - for those of you not tellin OH/DH - how are you gettin it in without him noticinng & without getting up?
> Just curious :)

I've been keeping a couple in the drawer in my night stand, and sneaking it in when he goes into the bathroom to clean up. :blush: 

I might tell him eventually... I'm just not sure how! :haha: How do you explain sticking something that resembles a condom on a rubber wrist bracelet inside you! :rofl:


----------



## chicky160

got the softcups and they are blooming amazing! :happydance:


----------



## babybaby2011

i used these before and they brill


----------



## Myangelavery

Hi everyone...i just used the soft cups for my first cycle! I was so nervous but really they slide right in. I tried putting them in before i ovulated just to try it out and my boyfriend didn't ask any questions he even got one for me! Lol. Been trying on and off since Sept 2010 when my daughter was stillborn. What a tough road but I'm praying for a bfp soon for me and everyone who is ttc! Af is due march 16 th......


----------



## kalyrra

I've been using them, and they are freakin' awesome!!!! No leaking whatsoever. These may actually come in handy whether I'm trying to conceive or not!!! Love them! They slide in really easy once you get the hang of it, and you can't feel them at all.


----------



## Myangelavery

Well i got my positive this morning!!!! Yayyyy in shock and scared but softcups really work!!! Baby dust


----------



## MrsPTTC

Congrats! :dance: x


----------



## fluterby429

Congrats to you Myangel!!!!


----------



## chicky160

congrats to you myangel! :baby: wishing u a h&h 9 months :happydance: xx


----------



## samanthax

congratulations! x


----------



## hasti2011

hi ladies, last night i used softcup with preseed for the first time, i had leakage and problem with pulling out the soft cup has anyone any advice how to use them? 

i hope lots of :bfp: for all of you.


----------



## kalyrra

hasti2011 said:


> hi ladies, last night i used softcup with preseed for the first time, i had leakage and problem with pulling out the soft cup has anyone any advice how to use them?
> 
> i hope lots of :bfp: for all of you.

As far as leakage, You might not have had it in straight. Make sure to push it up behind your pubic bone, it should sit parallel to the floor when you're standing. When you're putting it in, I found it easiest to do it laying down. Pinch the band together and slide it in with the cup on the bottom. When you push it into place, you'll push the front up behind your pubic bone, hopefully getting it to set evenly when you stand. 

As far as pulling it out, I always find that a bit messy... but I can reach right in, hook my finger under the edge and pull it out. I do it sitting in the bathroom, but some have done it lying down. If it's difficult, bear down so your body helps push it downwards to make pulling it out easier.


----------



## hasti2011

thank you Kalyrra. i will try that next time. :dust: to you and every one trying for a :baby:


----------



## jennie88

Hi there! We have been trying for 9 months and just came across the idea of using a soft cup. I have been using a diva cup for several years so I am familar with the idea.

How exactly do I insert the soft cup in order to aid conception? Do I insert it upside down so the sperm don't sink to the bottom of the cup? I heard that I should put something inside the cup before I put it inside me. Is this true?

Any suggestions?

Thank you!


----------



## fluterby429

Hi Jennie, it really doesnt matter I don't think what side you put it in. The cup part isn't that deep and it's very thin so it will go right up against your cervix. You'll notice some "left overs"after you take it out but not much usually. As far as putting anything in it, that's completely up to you. I use Pre-Seed


----------



## momof5wants1

wow, 742 pages. And sorry, but no I didn't read them all. hehehe. I have started using the soft cups as well. They do tend to have a tiny bit of seepage right after you insert them, but that's probably what doesn't get caught at you put it in. I also notice a tiny seepage if you have to have a bm while it's in. Not enough to wet my undies though. I've used them for the last 2 cycles and so far no :bfp: but hubby was being treated for Low T, so that could have something to do with it. Hoping for :bfp: all around.


----------



## Myangelavery

Thank you girls...unfortunately i miscarried at 5 weeks 2 days. I dont think it was because of the cup thou or i hope not but i will be using them again when i am allowed... and praying!! Good luck and baby dust to u all!!!!


----------



## momof5wants1

Myangelavery said:


> Thank you girls...unfortunately i miscarried at 5 weeks 2 days. I dont think it was because of the cup thou or i hope not but i will be using them again when i am allowed... and praying!! Good luck and baby dust to u all!!!!

So sorry hun, hate to hear when anyone has a loss. :hugs: I doubt if the soft cups had anything to do with it either. :nope: But I do know some women who have gotten their sticky bean without ever getting :witch: after a m/c. :cry:


----------



## hasti2011

Myangelavery said:


> Thank you girls...unfortunately i miscarried at 5 weeks 2 days. I dont think it was because of the cup thou or i hope not but i will be using them again when i am allowed... and praying!! Good luck and baby dust to u all!!!!

i am sorry for your loss :hugs: . mc is a natural defend mechanism against unhealthy generation hopefully you conceive once and your chance to conceive again soon is high. Good luck for the next cycle :thumbup:


----------



## samanthax

Myangelavery said:


> Thank you girls...unfortunately i miscarried at 5 weeks 2 days. I dont think it was because of the cup thou or i hope not but i will be using them again when i am allowed... and praying!! Good luck and baby dust to u all!!!!


Sorry to here! I had a miscarry too last week 
*hugs*
xxx


----------



## AMP1117

So after reading so many success stories I decided to try these this cycle. I happen to be being visted by :witch: at the moment so figured I would practice while she is here....first of all I must say, yes easy to insert...but soooo gross taking out!

My question is this, as long as I am sure it is behind my pelvic bone and I can't feel it after I put it in, then Im good right? I am so paranoid that its in wrong and I'd blocking the :spermy: from getting to my cervix! Is it possible to do that? I can't feel it once its in, and each time I go pee I check to make sure its still behind my pelvic bone and so far it hasn't moved...I havent had any leaking either (except when I had a BM, but I read its normal for that to happen as when you are bearing down there can be leaking...sorry if TMI!)

So hoping for a :bfp: with these! Any advice would be great!:dust:


----------



## samanthax

I'm actually debating to buy some x


----------



## momof5wants1

AMP1117 said:


> So after reading so many success stories I decided to try these this cycle. I happen to be being visted by :witch: at the moment so figured I would practice while she is here....first of all I must say, yes easy to insert...but soooo gross taking out!
> 
> My question is this, as long as I am sure it is behind my pelvic bone and I can't feel it after I put it in, then Im good right? I am so paranoid that its in wrong and I'd blocking the :spermy: from getting to my cervix! Is it possible to do that? I can't feel it once its in, and each time I go pee I check to make sure its still behind my pelvic bone and so far it hasn't moved...I havent had any leaking either (except when I had a BM, but I read its normal for that to happen as when you are bearing down there can be leaking...sorry if TMI!)
> 
> So hoping for a :bfp: with these! Any advice would be great!:dust:

Well, since the :spermy: is already at the cervix, the cup just holds it all up there. I can put it in right after :sex: and not have any leaking on my undies or the bed, so that tells me it's holding it where it needs to be. :lol:


----------



## Myangelavery

I too have read of women getting bfp after mc without even getting a period...i guess it happens a lot! My dr told me to wait a cycle or two but we will see i probably wont i have been waiting too long already lol. So after we bd my boyfriend gets me a cup while i just lay and i put it in and lay for 20 min but i wasnt sure if it was behindthe bone so i kept checking but i think it is probably in if you cant feel it. I ordered mine off early pregnancy tests.com but found a bigger box for the same price at walgreens. Good luck!


----------



## ShellieLabTek

Hi everyone!

I read some, but not all of the posts on here (there's too many!!). I had a miscarriage on the 2nd of March, and I am hoping to get pregnant again asap. I always really wanted kids, but the miscarriage made me realize I wanted it more then I even knew. I started spotting a couple days ago so it seems AF is on her way:witch:, so we must have missed the egg this month:nope:. Hopefully once it is done we can start trying again. I bought a pack of softcups and hoping it will help this month. I tried them before with AF and wasn't able get it in right (is it possible to have a vagina that's too small???), so I hope I can figure it out this time around!


----------



## AMP1117

ShellieLabTek said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> I read some, but not all of the posts on here (there's too many!!). I had a miscarriage on the 2nd of March, and I am hoping to get pregnant again asap. I always really wanted kids, but the miscarriage made me realize I wanted it more then I even knew. I started spotting a couple days ago so it seems AF is on her way:witch:, so we must have missed the egg this month:nope:. Hopefully once it is done we can start trying again. I bought a pack of softcups and hoping it will help this month. I tried them before with AF and wasn't able get it in right (is it possible to have a vagina that's too small???), so I hope I can figure it out this time around!

I am so sorry for your MC...hopefully this cycle is better for you!

I did read somewhere that some women find them too big...have you seen the video on how to properly insert? Might help.


----------



## Myangelavery

Just squeeze it and it just kinda slides in and push with your finger. I dont know if if use them for af id bd afraid of mess. Shellie... i am sorry for your loss its so hard to get through! I am still bleeding fron my miscarraige but hopefully stop soon we may be trying around the same time mayb we could be buddies!:)) wishing u tons of luck!


----------



## KatysMama

Ive been using them for two cycles. Last cycle I had my o date off so obviously it didn't work. Hoping this cycle works though. Ive read fantastic things though and my best friend who was diagnosed with unexplained infertility got pregnant on her first cycle using these.


----------



## nipsnnibbles

Hello Ladies


----------



## nipsnnibbles

i am putting my shoes on and going to WALGREENS this very second. I really hope these work....
<a href="https://lilypie.com/"><img src="https://lt2f.lilypie.com/h1ADm4.png" width="400" height="80" border="0" alt="Lilypie Trying to Conceive 15 to 80 day cycle tickers" /></a>


----------



## nipsnnibbles

https://lt2f.lilypie.com/PxStm4.png


----------



## mischaa

personally I prefer the moon cup (diva cup in usa) to the soft cups main reason the soft cups are huge in comparrison, 2 soft cups leaked like crazy, 3 I found moon cup so much more comfy for periods and ttc and never had a leak


----------



## mischaa

oh and I compared them side by side an where the same depth plus the mooncup altho was designed to siy low does not it goes right up and seals right around cervix


----------



## nipsnnibbles

i tried softcups for the first time last night after BDing, i liked them alot, i think they are a little big for me, what are the other ones "MOONCUPS""???


----------



## nipsnnibbles

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1332738000z3z41z14.png


----------



## jenniferlawe

I just told my husband last night that if AF shows up then next cycle I will be trying these. I am in Canada where is the best place to buy and are they called softcups??


----------



## rmsh1

My soft cups arrived today. Let's see if I am brave enough to use them..... I have not even been able to find my cervix yet, so this could be interesting.

jennifer, try a search on something like amazon for instead soft cups. I have heard a lot of people get them from Walgreens, but not sure if they are in Canada. Most pharmacys should sell them


----------



## jenniferlawe

ok thanks.. yeah walgreens is in the states.. I will look when I am out this weekend. Won't buy until The witch show so I know i am not pregnant already...


----------



## KatysMama

I have now used these for two cycles. The first cycle my dates were all screwed up. This cycle I am now at 12DPO and this morning got another BFN :( The only symptom I have noticed is very frequent urination. I am going to stop using them if this next cycle is a bust too. It stinks I have lost 76lbs to help my chances of becoming pregnant, I eat well, and exercise, and use these soft cups, I haven't been on BC since July 2011. I know I shouldn't be complaining but I guess I am just frustrated. I have been tracking my O dates for 8 months and even though I told my DH we were only NTNP I was trying. Ugh! This is stressful. -Rant Over-


----------



## dblairgirl09

I just got these last month for my period and have alot left so I will definitely be using the rest for TTC. So glad i found this! Hopefully it works!! I got mine at Walmart..


----------



## samanthax

where do you get them?

i cant find them lol x


----------



## babybaby2011

samanthax said:


> where do you get them?
> 
> i cant find them lol x

ebay u can get them hun or here https://www.expresschemist.co.uk/instead_softcups_menstrual_cups_x6.html


----------



## samanthax

Ahh i thought it was them! 

But it said for menstrual so I didn't get them :( x


----------



## mischaa

I got my bfp using the mooncup this month for the first time and we been trying for 3yrs


----------



## ShellieLabTek

jenniferlawe said:


> I just told my husband last night that if AF shows up then next cycle I will be trying these. I am in Canada where is the best place to buy and are they called softcups??

I bought it from Shoppers DrugMart, and they are Instead Softcups. The box is pink now, but they may still sell them in the purple box if the store hasn't sold the old boxes yet. I tried them about 5 years ago but couldn't get it to stay in place (kept popping out, i guess I wasn't getting it behind my cervix). Tried it again about a year ago and still the same thing. But now since TTC, I'm more aware of the changes in my cervix so finally for the first time yesterday I was able to get it in properly!!!! I've got AF so figured it was a good time to test it. Now I know I'll be able to get it in after BD no problem :):):)


----------



## hasti2011

mischaa said:


> I got my bfp using the mooncup this month for the first time and we been trying for 3yrs[/QUOTE
> :happydance: congrats :happydance:


----------



## chicky160

mischaa :happydance: congrats!:baby:


----------



## silmarien

I'm sorry guys, but these things are useless as conception aids.

The stuff that leaks out is just semen and dead sperm - healthy sperm get up into the female reproductive system within seconds of ejaculation.

The only thing these softcups do is prevent leakage onto your underwear.

Sorry.


----------



## chicky160

silmarien said:


> I'm sorry guys, but these things are useless as conception aids.
> 
> The stuff that leaks out is just semen and dead sperm - healthy sperm get up into the female reproductive system within seconds of ejaculation.
> 
> The only thing these softcups do is prevent leakage onto your underwear.
> 
> Sorry.



thats fine by me and exactly why i use them! i cant be doing with the mess


----------



## samanthax

you see i was going to use them to control the mess; it feels so minging.. /: but i didn't get them in the end because i thought they was actually used for periods x


----------



## chicky160

samanthax said:


> you see i was going to use them to control the mess; it feels so minging.. /: but i didn't get them in the end because i thought they was actually used for periods x


well they are although id be worried they would leak so wouldnt use them for af!, but they are brilliant for keeping everything up there and less messy :happydance:


----------



## samanthax

Lol; random but who actually uses them for periods? 
x


----------



## mischaa

I beg to differ that their usless trying for over 3yrs with no luck and first time tried them conceived and only bd'd twice!


----------



## chicky160

chicky160 said:


> samanthax said:
> 
> 
> you see i was going to use them to control the mess; it feels so minging.. /: but i didn't get them in the end because i thought they was actually used for periods x
> 
> 
> well they are although id be worried they would leak so wouldnt use them for af!, but they are brilliant for keeping everything up there and less messy :happydance:Click to expand...




mischaa said:


> I beg to differ that their usless trying for over 3yrs with no luck and first time tried them conceived and only bd'd twice!




I agree :) but didn't want to be argumentative lol :haha: did you put them strait in after bd or wait a while? X


----------



## mischaa

I used the mooncup as less messy I put them in straight after and left them for 8hrs both times


----------



## chicky160

mischaa said:


> I used the mooncup as less messy I put them in straight after and left them for 8hrs both times


Excellent I worried putting them strait in might be doing more harm than good :) and I've never used a moon cup looked for them in shops but never seen them in uk. I might get one with how much I like softcups for bd might give them a go for af :) x


----------



## mischaa

I got mine from boots hun


----------



## chicky160

mischaa said:


> I got mine from boots hun


You did ?! Oh il have to look a little harder then lol. Are they the same shape? Are they difficult to put in? X


----------



## mischaa

very easy hun just fold in half an away you go so much simplet than soft cups


----------



## lisap2008

I agree that the mooncups are much easier to deal with as they go straight up VS the instead which go's in sideways and I always lose half the sample with instead but I lose none with the mooncup. my only complaint is that the moon cup sits alot lower.


----------



## babybaby2011

i used softcups before and just ordered more but im likeing the sound of the mooncup noww . but they look so big and wont the sperm all fall out as there big ? xx


----------



## lisap2008

babybaby2011 said:


> i used softcups before and just ordered more but im likeing the sound of the mooncup noww . but they look so big and wont the sperm all fall out as there big ? xx

They dont fall out at all my only worry is that it sits a bit lower but after doing a google search it looks like others have had success using the moon cup.


----------



## mischaa

its designd to sit low but most users find the suction causes it to go up an seal around the cervix its also alot smaller than soft cups and made of soft silicone and folds up to insert an when empying squeeze the bottom to break seal and slide out so simple I use it for af will never go back to tampax or pads


----------



## Decemberose9

Gonna try these. this month and see how they are. ive heard nothing but good things.


----------



## KatysMama

Well I got a bfp on my second cycle trying these however we had a chemical pregnancy so we have decided not to try anymore because it was heart breaking. Good luck to all you ladies!


----------



## AMP1117

I just wanted to say these things are awesome! Used Soft Cups for the very first time this month and got my very first :bfp::happydance:

I heard about these months ago and kept thinking "oh I doubt they work that good" but its true! I have been using pre-seed since December with no luck. We just found out this month that I have PCOS and DH has low count and low motility. But that didnt stop us from trying Soft Cups and they worked like a charm!:dust: To you all!


----------



## chicky160

AMP1117 said:


> I just wanted to say these things are awesome! Used Soft Cups for the very first time this month and got my very first :bfp::happydance:
> 
> I heard about these months ago and kept thinking "oh I doubt they work that good" but its true! I have been using pre-seed since December with no luck. We just found out this month that I have PCOS and DH has low count and low motility. But that didnt stop us from trying Soft Cups and they worked like a charm!:dust: To you all!


Congratulations! :happydance: I'm on 3rd cycle with them, still no joy :shrug: so happy for you xxx


----------



## AMP1117

chicky160 said:


> AMP1117 said:
> 
> 
> I just wanted to say these things are awesome! Used Soft Cups for the very first time this month and got my very first :bfp::happydance:
> 
> I heard about these months ago and kept thinking "oh I doubt they work that good" but its true! I have been using pre-seed since December with no luck. We just found out this month that I have PCOS and DH has low count and low motility. But that didnt stop us from trying Soft Cups and they worked like a charm!:dust: To you all!
> 
> 
> Congratulations! :happydance: I'm on 3rd cycle with them, still no joy :shrug: so happy for you xxxClick to expand...

Thanks! Lots of :dust: to you!


----------



## hasti2011

AMP1117 said:


> I just wanted to say these things are awesome! Used Soft Cups for the very first time this month and got my very first :bfp::happydance:
> 
> I heard about these months ago and kept thinking "oh I doubt they work that good" but its true! I have been using pre-seed since December with no luck. We just found out this month that I have PCOS and DH has low count and low motility. But that didnt stop us from trying Soft Cups and they worked like a charm!:dust: To you all!

:happydance: congrats :happydance:
we tried last month with no luck but may have luck this month.


----------



## fluterby429

AMP1117 said:


> I just wanted to say these things are awesome! Used Soft Cups for the very first time this month and got my very first :bfp::happydance:
> 
> I heard about these months ago and kept thinking "oh I doubt they work that good" but its true! I have been using pre-seed since December with no luck. We just found out this month that I have PCOS and DH has low count and low motility. But that didnt stop us from trying Soft Cups and they worked like a charm!:dust: To you all!

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Decemberose9

I've used softcups the last 2 times my DH and i have BD'd and I havent experienced any leakage. Maybe you arent' putting them in right.


----------



## fluterby429

I used soft cups and pre-seed this cycle...hope it helps me catch that egg. 1dpo here!!!


----------



## chicky160

good luck! :hugs: ive been thinking about preseed :shrug: another thing to add to my ttc collection :haha: x


----------



## Sdgal619

This cycle I used soft cups, acupuncture , vitex, and royal jelly. After 4 cycles of trying we finally got a BFP. I wish I would have known about soft cups earlier . GL ladies and baby dusts to all:)


----------



## chicky160

Sdgal619 said:


> This cycle I used soft cups, acupuncture , vitex, and royal jelly. After 4 cycles of trying we finally got a BFP. I wish I would have known about soft cups earlier . GL ladies and baby dusts to all:)



Ahhh wonderful news! Congratulations and a h&h 9 months to you :) xx


----------



## hasti2011

Sdgal619 said:


> This cycle I used soft cups, acupuncture , vitex, and royal jelly. After 4 cycles of trying we finally got a BFP. I wish I would have known about soft cups earlier . GL ladies and baby dusts to all:)

:happydance::happydance: congrats. h & h :cloud9:


----------



## fluterby429

Sdgal619 said:


> This cycle I used soft cups, acupuncture , vitex, and royal jelly. After 4 cycles of trying we finally got a BFP. I wish I would have known about soft cups earlier . GL ladies and baby dusts to all:)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Decemberose9

I used softcups and preseed this past month and no luck!!! oh well guess i will just try again this month! what can you do? you can't MAKE it happen. I guess it will just happen when it happens. :dust:


----------



## adroplet

I tried soft cups for the first time this cycle.................I am now 15dpo with no signs of AF coming and my BBT chart looks good. I'm feeling really good about this one.


I added the sperm to some Pre-seed in the soft cup and inserted it very carefully, no leakage. Has anybody here done it diferently with success?


----------



## Jarenk

The "softcups" are exactly the same thing as a product called "instead," which you can buy for a lot cheaper at your local supermarket. I'd recommend them because they help to keep the sperm where it should be...as close to the cervix as possible.


----------



## binksmommy

I used a softcup for the first time last night.. Hope it helps.. ;) I was amazed to how much was in the cup when I removed it this morning.. :)


----------



## Carly.C

I bought a femmecup from amazon and some cheap ovulation test strips. I never had a positive according to the strips but used the femmecup regardless. This month i was literally waiting for AF to arrive as i thought i hadnt ovulated. I obviously did, as somehow the sperm met the egg! 
Bit of advice whether it worked or not i dont know, i put preseed around the rim of the cup before inserting it after sex as DH doesnt like the feel of preseed inside me. 4 months of using preseed alone didnt work so i can only assume it was the femmecup. Fx to you all x


----------



## dvm2004

How long should you keep it in place after intercourse?


----------



## 2have4kids

Carlie, congratulations on your BFP! That's VERY exciting. Are you going to tell your close friends/family or wait? I always think I'll tell my parent right away because they know how long I've struggled ttc and if I miscarry well, that's a part of ttc isn't it? But I don't know, dh wants us to wait if we ever do get preggers. 

On the topic of softcups, there's also a product called diva cup. I bought it 8 years ago and haven't spent a dime on anything since. It's silicone and you simply boil it at the end of your AF. It works just as well as the soft cups, you don't even feel it except for when it needs emptying and you don't need to keep spending money on fem products. Usually found at places like whole foods/community natural foods and can be used to help conception just like softcups.


----------



## Storked

I want to try these now...


----------



## chicky160

2have4kids said:


> Carlie, congratulations on your BFP! That's VERY exciting. Are you going to tell your close friends/family or wait? I always think I'll tell my parent right away because they know how long I've struggled ttc and if I miscarry well, that's a part of ttc isn't it? But I don't know, dh wants us to wait if we ever do get preggers.
> 
> On the topic of softcups, there's also a product called diva cup. I bought it 8 years ago and haven't spent a dime on anything since. It's silicone and you simply boil it at the end of your AF. It works just as well as the soft cups, you don't even feel it except for when it needs emptying and you don't need to keep spending money on fem products. Usually found at places like whole foods/community natural foods and can be used to help conception just like softcups.



i bought one of these after a recomendation i think on this thread :happydance: once i got the hang of putting it in right its fantastic!!!! il never go back :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Briss

chicky160 said:


> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> Carlie, congratulations on your BFP! That's VERY exciting. Are you going to tell your close friends/family or wait? I always think I'll tell my parent right away because they know how long I've struggled ttc and if I miscarry well, that's a part of ttc isn't it? But I don't know, dh wants us to wait if we ever do get preggers.
> 
> On the topic of softcups, there's also a product called diva cup. I bought it 8 years ago and haven't spent a dime on anything since. It's silicone and you simply boil it at the end of your AF. It works just as well as the soft cups, you don't even feel it except for when it needs emptying and you don't need to keep spending money on fem products. Usually found at places like whole foods/community natural foods and can be used to help conception just like softcups.
> 
> 
> 
> i bought one of these after a recomendation i think on this thread :happydance: once i got the hang of putting it in right its fantastic!!!! il never go back :thumbup: xxxClick to expand...

Chicky, where did you buy yours? I think I want to try them. do you use them for periods or conception?


----------



## chicky160

Briss said:


> chicky160 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2have4kids said:
> 
> 
> Carlie, congratulations on your BFP! That's VERY exciting. Are you going to tell your close friends/family or wait? I always think I'll tell my parent right away because they know how long I've struggled ttc and if I miscarry well, that's a part of ttc isn't it? But I don't know, dh wants us to wait if we ever do get preggers.
> 
> On the topic of softcups, there's also a product called diva cup. I bought it 8 years ago and haven't spent a dime on anything since. It's silicone and you simply boil it at the end of your AF. It works just as well as the soft cups, you don't even feel it except for when it needs emptying and you don't need to keep spending money on fem products. Usually found at places like whole foods/community natural foods and can be used to help conception just like softcups.
> 
> 
> 
> i bought one of these after a recomendation i think on this thread :happydance: once i got the hang of putting it in right its fantastic!!!! il never go back :thumbup: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Chicky, where did you buy yours? I think I want to try them. do you use them for periods or conception?Click to expand...



Hey Briss i got mine in boots. They were kind of hidden on the very bottom shelf where they have the tampons etc. they are brill I actually forget I'm on my period! Takes a few goes gettin it in right first cycle but that was because I kept trying to put it in too high (like with a tampon) it sits really low and has a bit hanging off which I've cut off it just got in the way lol. Tink uses one too :) (well..not that she'll need it for a while) oh and I use it for af only and use softcups for after dtd :winkwink: Xxx


----------



## Briss

thanks! am off to boots then :)


----------



## exilius

Added to my shopping list for when I go back home. Seriously they don't sell anything worthwhile downunder. 

Chicky you reckon a diaphragm would work instead of a softcup? They don't sell them over here.


----------



## Storked

exilius, you may try other menstrual cups such as the diva cup or the moon cup. I have an Aussie friend who uses the diva cup


----------



## 2have4kids

You should look @ the diva cup website and see if you can purchase directly from the company. For all the hassle it'll save you alot of money over the years. They can be used for both af and conception.

I think the softcup sits higher & closer to the cervix tho, so for conception I'm going to try softcups this month.


----------



## exilius

I meant for conception. It sits closer to the cervix than a divacup, and I already have one, was just wondering if anyone thought it would surfice


----------



## Storked

exilius said:


> I meant for conception. It sits closer to the cervix than a divacup, and I already have one, was just wondering if anyone thought it would surfice

I have read of people conceiving with the mooncup so I think the diva should suffice. Try propping while you have it in?


----------



## exilius

I think wires are crossed. I don't have a diva, or a mooncup, or a softcup. None of these products are readily available to me. I remembered when I got my diaphragm being told many women use it as a menstruation cup (just turn it upside down) so I was wondering if it was likely to work in the same way as these other products if inserted right after sex


----------



## Storked

exilius said:


> I think wires are crossed. I don't have a diva, or a mooncup, or a softcup. None of these products are readily available to me. I remembered when I got my diaphragm being told many women use it as a menstruation cup (just turn it upside down) so I was wondering if it was likely to work in the same way as these other products if inserted right after sex

I don't see why not. Give it a whirl :thumbup:


----------



## 2have4kids

I had a diaphragm many years ago and I think it's just wider slightly than the cups but I'd still give it a go.

*Divacup:* https://www.jardinediapers.com/images/website_insert.jpg[/URL]

compared to
*Diaphragm:* https://www.mhhe.com/socscience/sex/common/ibank/ibank/0117.jpg

compared to a
*Softcup:*https://img.search.com/thumb/b/b7/D...x-Disposable_menstrual_diaphragm_inserted.png


----------



## fluterby429

I agree the diaphram should work about the same. If you don't have them avab to you in stores you can always order them. They are very inexpensive.

Just wanted to pop in and say I used the cup this cycle so we shall see and to wish each of you much baby dust


----------



## exilius

I tried using it for the first time last night. Let's just say that I need some practice!


----------



## fluterby429

LOL yeah that can happen. You'll get better at it :)


----------



## rmsh1

I used them the first time this cycle too. Getting it in was fine, getting out again the next morning, not so much fun! LOL I did have a panicy thought that I was going to have to go to A&E and get the thing taken out, but finally got it over my pubic bone and out Phew!


----------



## fertiliciousx

That sooo happened to me today. Mine got delivered this morning and coincidentally we bd'ed this morning so decided to try it out. Getting it in was soo easy (even though i didn't do the downward motion and hence missed some semen) but when i had had enough and was ready to take it out i couldn't!
I tried so hard not to panic and all i thought of was explaining myself at a&E:saywhat:....It was slippery messy, though i managed to get the rim it just didnt budge. It took me 10 secs to put it in and nearly 15mins to take it out. It does take getting used to. I'll give it one more go and see. :blush:


----------



## mod19

fertiliciousx said:


> That sooo happened to me today. Mine got delivered this morning and coincidentally we bd'ed this morning so decided to try it out. Getting it in was soo easy (even though i didn't do the downward motion and hence missed some semen) but when i had had enough and was ready to take it out i couldn't!
> I tried so hard not to panic and all i thought of was explaining myself at a&E:saywhat:....It was slippery messy, though i managed to get the rim it just didnt budge. It took me 10 secs to put it in and nearly 15mins to take it out. It does take getting used to. I'll give it one more go and see. :blush:

Oh man! You guys are starting to scare me! I got these to use this cycle...not sure if I wanna use them now...


----------



## rmsh1

You have to use them Mod! It felt like ages trying to get it out but for me it was really only about 5 minutes. Once the panic was over, it was fine, and I will use them again. It is just that initial panic of "What on earth will I tell the doctor?" LOL The problem is that they ARE slippery, so getting a good grip with one finger is tricky. I was scared of pushing it in more, but in the end I just had to push on the rim really hard while baring down and drag it over the pubic bone. This does not hurt in the slightest, I didn't feel anything. Once the edge is over the pubic bone it is easy to get out


----------



## rmsh1

fertiliciousx said:


> That sooo happened to me today. Mine got delivered this morning and coincidentally we bd'ed this morning so decided to try it out. Getting it in was soo easy (even though i didn't do the downward motion and hence missed some semen) but when i had had enough and was ready to take it out i couldn't!
> I tried so hard not to panic and all i thought of was explaining myself at a&E:saywhat:....It was slippery messy, though i managed to get the rim it just didnt budge. It took me 10 secs to put it in and nearly 15mins to take it out. It does take getting used to. I'll give it one more go and see. :blush:

I'm sure we will will be able to whip it out in no time next time! LOL I dont think I could use them for AF, given how messy they are taking them out, but maybe I just need to get better at it


----------



## nimbec

I have to admitt i had the same problem!!! I gave up :( It was causing me too much anxiety so i now just lie with legs up for an hour and make sure i then sleep all night i'e only bd at bed time. Good luck to you tho ive heard great results from them!


----------



## 2have4kids

rmsh1 said:


> fertiliciousx said:
> 
> 
> That sooo happened to me today. Mine got delivered this morning and coincidentally we bd'ed this morning so decided to try it out. Getting it in was soo easy (even though i didn't do the downward motion and hence missed some semen) but when i had had enough and was ready to take it out i couldn't!
> I tried so hard not to panic and all i thought of was explaining myself at a&E:saywhat:....It was slippery messy, though i managed to get the rim it just didnt budge. It took me 10 secs to put it in and nearly 15mins to take it out. It does take getting used to. I'll give it one more go and see. :blush:
> 
> I'm sure we will will be able to whip it out in no time next time! LOL I dont think I could use them for AF, given how messy they are taking them out, but maybe I just need to get better at itClick to expand...

For AF I'd def use the Diva Cup, WAY better, less messy. I've just tried these for conception and found it easy to pop it in and out. Not sure how long to leave it in though. We BD at 2pm yesterday then took it out at 10pm when I went to bed.


----------



## mod19

rmsh1 said:


> You have to use them Mod! It felt like ages trying to get it out but for me it was really only about 5 minutes. Once the panic was over, it was fine, and I will use them again. It is just that initial panic of "What on earth will I tell the doctor?" LOL The problem is that they ARE slippery, so getting a good grip with one finger is tricky. I was scared of pushing it in more, but in the end I just had to push on the rim really hard while baring down and drag it over the pubic bone. This does not hurt in the slightest, I didn't feel anything. Once the edge is over the pubic bone it is easy to get out

I will, I'm determined to get my bfp! Just a little scared lol. I mean, I know they can't get lost, but still, there's that "what if" thought about not being able to get it out!


----------



## rmsh1

mod19 said:


> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> You have to use them Mod! It felt like ages trying to get it out but for me it was really only about 5 minutes. Once the panic was over, it was fine, and I will use them again. It is just that initial panic of "What on earth will I tell the doctor?" LOL The problem is that they ARE slippery, so getting a good grip with one finger is tricky. I was scared of pushing it in more, but in the end I just had to push on the rim really hard while baring down and drag it over the pubic bone. This does not hurt in the slightest, I didn't feel anything. Once the edge is over the pubic bone it is easy to get out
> 
> I will, I'm determined to get my bfp! Just a little scared lol. I mean, I know they can't get lost, but still, there's that "what if" thought about not being able to get it out!Click to expand...

I know the feeling. I have had these soft cups sitting here a while, never using them. After I had an anovulatory cycle, I just felt time was ticking away so fast so dammit I used the soft cups this time! I dont get many chances with my crazy cycles, so I need to try everything I can, so without thinking I just shoved that soft cup up there LOL

Give it a go and then tell us all how it went ;)


----------



## mks

I used it for the first time last night after we bd'd. I only left it only for 3-4 hours, i was scared to leave it in over night in case i couldn't get it out and i couldn't be late for work! Im going to leave it in longer next time!


----------



## rmsh1

mks said:


> I used it for the first time last night after we bd'd. I only left it only for 3-4 hours, i was scared to leave it in over night in case i couldn't get it out and i couldn't be late for work! Im going to leave it in longer next time!

I slept with mine in but I did get a little bit earlier just in case I had trouble :haha:


----------



## mod19

mks said:


> I used it for the first time last night after we bd'd. I only left it only for 3-4 hours, i was scared to leave it in over night in case i couldn't get it out and i couldn't be late for work! Im going to leave it in longer next time!

haha that was my thought exactly! I don't get up early enough to have an extra 15 minutes trying to dig something out of my cervix lol. I will give it a go though. I will admit, they are much bigger than I expected them to be.


----------



## mod19

rmsh1 said:


> mod19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rmsh1 said:
> 
> 
> You have to use them Mod! It felt like ages trying to get it out but for me it was really only about 5 minutes. Once the panic was over, it was fine, and I will use them again. It is just that initial panic of "What on earth will I tell the doctor?" LOL The problem is that they ARE slippery, so getting a good grip with one finger is tricky. I was scared of pushing it in more, but in the end I just had to push on the rim really hard while baring down and drag it over the pubic bone. This does not hurt in the slightest, I didn't feel anything. Once the edge is over the pubic bone it is easy to get out
> 
> I will, I'm determined to get my bfp! Just a little scared lol. I mean, I know they can't get lost, but still, there's that "what if" thought about not being able to get it out!Click to expand...
> 
> I know the feeling. I have had these soft cups sitting here a while, never using them. After I had an anovulatory cycle, I just felt time was ticking away so fast so dammit I used the soft cups this time! I dont get many chances with my crazy cycles, so I need to try everything I can, so without thinking I just shoved that soft cup up there LOL
> 
> Give it a go and then tell us all how it went ;)Click to expand...

lol nice. I'm waiting for my CBFM to give me a high until I start using them.


----------



## binksmommy

No luck with them last month :( Not sure about it.. May not use them this time..


----------



## mommyx1

i used softcups for the first time this cycle and nothing else and got BFP the other day. i think they work for those who are scared when trying to get it out if you bear down like trying to poop you can grab ahold of the ring alot better I was scared that I wouldnt get it out but i acted like i was pooping and it came out very easy. i just wanted to share my experience


----------



## mks

Lol i was very intimated by the size too but once i used to it the first time, its not bad. According to the clomid calculator we need to start bd'ing starting tomorrow so i'll def be using it a lot longer. I'll just set my alarm for earlier just in case it gets stuck! ; )


----------



## mod19

mommyx1 said:


> i used softcups for the first time this cycle and nothing else and got BFP the other day. i think they work for those who are scared when trying to get it out if you bear down like trying to poop you can grab ahold of the ring alot better I was scared that I wouldnt get it out but i acted like i was pooping and it came out very easy. i just wanted to share my experience

CONGRATS on your bfp! If I may ask, how many months were you trying?


----------



## mod19

mks said:


> Lol i was very intimated by the size too but once i used to it the first time, its not bad. According to the clomid calculator we need to start bd'ing starting tomorrow so i'll def be using it a lot longer. I'll just set my alarm for earlier just in case it gets stuck! ; )

yeah, probably a good idea!


----------



## mommyx1

mod19 said:


> mommyx1 said:
> 
> 
> i used softcups for the first time this cycle and nothing else and got BFP the other day. i think they work for those who are scared when trying to get it out if you bear down like trying to poop you can grab ahold of the ring alot better I was scared that I wouldnt get it out but i acted like i was pooping and it came out very easy. i just wanted to share my experience
> 
> CONGRATS on your bfp! If I may ask, how many months were you trying?Click to expand...

This was the first month really trying in the past its just been more NTNP.


----------



## mod19

mommyx1 said:


> mod19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyx1 said:
> 
> 
> i used softcups for the first time this cycle and nothing else and got BFP the other day. i think they work for those who are scared when trying to get it out if you bear down like trying to poop you can grab ahold of the ring alot better I was scared that I wouldnt get it out but i acted like i was pooping and it came out very easy. i just wanted to share my experience
> 
> CONGRATS on your bfp! If I may ask, how many months were you trying?Click to expand...
> 
> This was the first month really trying in the past its just been more NTNP.Click to expand...

Well, still congratulations. Happy and healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## binksmommy

wow MommyX1 .. Maybe I will try them again this cycle.. Congrats!!


----------



## Flitany

I tried softcups for the last 3 months of a total 12 months trying. No BFP unfortunately, but they do make things less messy (lol, TMI!) and I suppose it makes me feel like we have better chances, even if it's just a placebo.


----------



## Ms.Esquire

I started using soft cups this month and I just wanted to share a little tip with you ladies that are having trouble taking them out. The instructions say to insert it this way, https://www.softcup.com/sites/default/files/2ReusableSoftcup_BoxandCup_ClippedOnWhite_0H3J4179_1.jpg

We will call this, right-side-out. If you flip it wrong-side-out, this leaves a lip, ledge, whathaveyou, for you to hook your finger under and MUCH MUCH MUCH more easy to pull it out. It doesn't affect the cups holding abilities at all, it simply just turns it inside out and gives you that extra rim to hook your finger under. I did it the "right way" and thought I'd never get it out. Since I discovered using it the "wrong way", I haven't had a problem not a single time. I hope this helps someone! It was a lifesaver for me :)


----------



## binksmommy

Ms.Esquire said:


> I started using soft cups this month and I just wanted to share a little tip with you ladies that are having trouble taking them out. The instructions say to insert it this way, https://www.softcup.com/sites/default/files/2ReusableSoftcup_BoxandCup_ClippedOnWhite_0H3J4179_1.jpg
> 
> We will call this, right-side-out. If you flip it wrong-side-out, this leaves a lip, ledge, whathaveyou, for you to hook your finger under and MUCH MUCH MUCH more easy to pull it out. It doesn't affect the cups holding abilities at all, it simply just turns it inside out and gives you that extra rim to hook your finger under. I did it the "right way" and thought I'd never get it out. Since I discovered using it the "wrong way", I haven't had a problem not a single time. I hope this helps someone! It was a lifesaver for me :)

Well...I did once have a problem getting it out but just pushed and got it.. It's not going to get "lost" in there... it can't go past your cervix anyways..


----------



## fertiliciousx

I gave it another go last night after BD. Had a little leak prior to using it but not after. Went to bed immediately after (about midnight) and woke up this morning and took it out. I only had to go in once! I got it out in record time ...less than 20 seconds:happydance:.

I think i;ve got the hang of it now...hopefully it'll be worth it in the end ...gosh the things that we stick in there and all the stuff that comes out....it aint easy to be a woman...sheesh:smug:


----------



## mod19

fertiliciousx said:


> I gave it another go last night after BD. Had a little leak prior to using it but not after. Went to bed immediately after (about midnight) and woke up this morning and took it out. I only had to go in once! I got it out in record time ...less than 20 seconds:happydance:.
> 
> I think i;ve got the hang of it now...hopefully it'll be worth it in the end ...gosh the things that we stick in there and all the stuff that comes out....it aint easy to be a woman...sheesh:smug:

lol I used one last night for practice, but I definitely didn't have it in all the way (I couldn't get it to go any further!)...i still didn't leak though. Hopefully tonight I'll get it right since my CBFM gave me my first high today. Only a few more days till the big O!


----------



## 2have4kids

fertiliciousx said:


> I gave it another go last night after BD. Had a little leak prior to using it but not after. Went to bed immediately after (about midnight) and woke up this morning and took it out. I only had to go in once! I got it out in record time ...less than 20 seconds:happydance:.
> 
> I think i;ve got the hang of it now...hopefully it'll be worth it in the end ...gosh the things that we stick in there and all the stuff that comes out....it aint easy to be a woman...sheesh:smug:

I totally agree, never did I think I'd be talking about all this stuff online with women I don't know lol. The things we have to do to have a baby are unreal (giving birth about the most shocking!)


----------



## rmsh1

fertiliciousx said:


> I gave it another go last night after BD. Had a little leak prior to using it but not after. Went to bed immediately after (about midnight) and woke up this morning and took it out. I only had to go in once! I got it out in record time ...less than 20 seconds:happydance:.
> 
> I think i;ve got the hang of it now...hopefully it'll be worth it in the end ...gosh the things that we stick in there and all the stuff that comes out....it aint easy to be a woman...sheesh:smug:

Oh I am proud of you! I am done with them this cycle but will use them again next cycle. Hope I can get it out as easy as you did

I know, I would never talk about all this stuff wth some in person! LOL I am sure they would find it all very unpleasant!


----------



## mks

Ok so i used it for the 2nd time today, we bd'd this morning around 6ish, put it in immediately after. I still have it in, im planning to take it out after work. So far so good, no leakage, no discomfort! Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## mod19

mks said:


> Ok so i used it for the 2nd time today, we bd'd this morning around 6ish, put it in immediately after. I still have it in, im planning to take it out after work. So far so good, no leakage, no discomfort! Keeping my fingers crossed!

Sweet deal! I'm planning on making OH BD before we go racing on Saturday and putting one in right after, so I'm glad to hear theyre comfortable to wear around


----------



## rmsh1

I got my bfp today! And it was my first cycle using soft cups :dance:


----------



## nimbec

Rmsh wow congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Briss

rmsh1 said:


> I got my bfp today! And it was my first cycle using soft cups :dance:

congratulations!!! happy 9 months

can I ask how long you have been TTC?


----------



## rmsh1

We have been trying for 14 months. 6 of those were kinda NTNP, just lots of BDing, and actually trying since Jan this year. Trying means charting and using OPKs to me. It was a hard year as my cycles are erratic


----------



## Briss

rmsh1 said:


> We have been trying for 14 months. 6 of those were kinda NTNP, just lots of BDing, and actually trying since Jan this year. Trying means charting and using OPKs to me. It was a hard year as my cycles are erratic

thank you! it looks like softcups really played a part in your PBF, worth giving it a go


----------



## sue123

hi all. ive used softcups before and just wondered can i put Sasmar Conceive Plus in the cup and pt it in straight after sex ?


----------



## rmsh1

Hi Sue, some people to do that, I didn't, but no reason you cant


----------



## sue123

ok ty as i thought it be to messy before lol


----------



## mod19

rmsh1 said:


> I got my bfp today! And it was my first cycle using soft cups :dance:

Congratulations!!!


----------



## 2have4kids

RMSH1, that's really amazing! Well done, here's to a happy healthy 9 months!


----------



## fluterby429

I'm doing soft cups again this cycle so we'll see how it goes


----------



## Briss

I have just ordered soft cups from amazon, I will probably ovulate by the time they arrive so will have to try them next cycle


----------



## fluterby429

good luck Briss


----------



## 2have4kids

OK just got a + HPT and the difference was that I used softcups last cycle. I've had a blood test yesterday and am awaiting the results to confirm and then have a second tomorrow to ensure it's not a chemical pregnancy. I highly recommend soft cups!


----------



## fluterby429

Congrats!!!


----------



## curls286

ryder said:


> interesting!!! is this the same as a diva cup??

Very similar to a diva cup!:thumbup:


----------



## nimbec

Another plus for soft cups i used them a few times this cycle along with preseed 3ml and today got my BFP!!!!!! They really work!!


----------



## 2have4kids

It was a chemical pregnancy boohoo! I do believe the soft ups helped us conceive even if the egg was rotten .


----------



## nimbec

I'm so sorry 2have4kids :( x


----------



## 2have4kids

No worries, chins are up & we're going into IVF next month with positive spirits! There will be babies!!!!


----------



## MistyBleu

I've read so mamy girls post bf's after using the cups. I figured it can't hurt so I used them right after my IUI. There was absolutely no leakage.
I hope I get my :bfp: from it. :)


----------



## 2have4kids

Misty my f are X for you, good luck! NIMBEC congratulations on your BFP. Happy healthy 9 months!!!!
We'll try 1 more natural cycle this month and at the end of August I'm hoping they'll call me to go in for IVF. Hubbie and I just did all the bloodwork and she set up my protocol on Friday. Here's hoping for softcup August baby so we don't have to spend $8000 on simply having kids!


----------



## MistyBleu

Good luck 2have4kids :winkwink:


----------



## chivonh3

these are almost like a diva cup...but bigger. I just got a pack of softcups...will be trying them this month : ) good luck girls


----------



## Soccergurl3

Tried Softcups and pre-seed for the first time this month. I hope that they do the trick!!!!


----------



## abagailb14

Spent the last few days basically reading this entire thread and purchased some soft cups to try this month! Did a practice run yesterday and they were very easy to insert and pretty easy to get out as well, bearing down like others have mentioned on this thread really is the trick to removing them easily :) I'm using Preseed as well as I haven't been producing fertile cm, do you think it's better to put the Preseed in the cup or in me before bd or both?


----------



## 2have4kids

abagailb14 said:


> Spent the last few days basically reading this entire thread and purchased some soft cups to try this month! Did a practice run yesterday and they were very easy to insert and pretty easy to get out as well, bearing down like others have mentioned on this thread really is the trick to removing them easily :) I'm using Preseed as well as I haven't been producing fertile cm, do you think it's better to put the Preseed in the cup or in me before bd or both?

Hi abagail! We used preseed usually on him or on me before we start. Just a warning, we used too much last month and there was NO friction and he couldn't finish! We were both totally exhausted with no 'fruits' of labour. Booo! FX for you, we'll be trying next week. :happydance:


----------



## abagailb14

2have4kids- I have heard of alot of women saying that using too much makes things way too "juicy" down there lol. I usually just use the applicator and fill it up to the 1 line and that's plenty!


----------



## nimbec

Hi girls just a note on the slippy issue, for 2 months i only used a small amount of preseed - the last month i used the full recommended amount inserted it at least 30mins b4 bd to allow absorbtion and bam BFP!! It was a bit more slippy but we managed so i'd recommend using as much as you can with him still being able to finish GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abagailb14

nimbec- I've read of some women that use the full amount 15-30 min before bd and actually sit on the toilet and lets the extras drip out lol..our sex is usually pretty spontaneous though so I don't know how I'd get my hubby to wait around ! If it helps get a bfp I'll figure something out though! :)


----------



## nimbec

Abigail do you normally bd when going to bed? or maybe you could instigate it early one day and be 'prepared' lol or maybe just explain you would like to try something different to him? Good luck though!!!!!


----------



## abagailb14

nimbec- sometimes it's at bedtime but most of the time it's the morning or afternoon..whenever dh is feeling randy lol. I'm sure he wouldn't turn down some instigation on my part though so I'll give it a try!


----------



## bBelle

Hi all,

Just registered to join this forum. Hubby and I have been TTC for over a year, though I only started charting my ovulation with the test strips 6 mths ago. I've used softcups for 3 cycles now and still nothing. I find the cups uncomfortable to use. Takes a while to insert, and I do get a little crampy. Taking out isnt too difficult but messy. It helps to be relaxed and not rush through it. 

My problem with this method is spillage. I read some of the posts here, that most of your ladies don't have a problem with that. I have tried putting cup in after sex but I seem to pushing out the semen, if that makes sense. Also tried putting sperm in cup and then insert, also pushed out quite a bit. Not sure what I'm doing wrong. Any advice would be much appreciated. 

Oh, and what's with all the abbreviations on the forums?? I just know TTC!! Need to find out how to decipher all the codes :wacko:

Cheers


----------



## TimeTodayNow

bBelle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just registered to join this forum. Hubby and I have been TTC for over a year, though I only started charting my ovulation with the test strips 6 mths ago. I've used softcups for 3 cycles now and still nothing. I find the cups uncomfortable to use. Takes a while to insert, and I do get a little crampy. Taking out isnt too difficult but messy. It helps to be relaxed and not rush through it.
> 
> My problem with this method is spillage. I read some of the posts here, that most of your ladies don't have a problem with that. I have tried putting cup in after sex but I seem to pushing out the semen, if that makes sense. Also tried putting sperm in cup and then insert, also pushed out quite a bit. Not sure what I'm doing wrong. Any advice would be much appreciated.
> 
> Oh, and what's with all the abbreviations on the forums?? I just know TTC!! Need to find out how to decipher all the codes :wacko:
> 
> Cheers

These videos show you how to insert and remove the Softcup correctly:


*INSTEAD Softcup Menstrual Cup - How To Use*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2drNCv9ac1I


*How to Insert and Remove Softcup®*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amPXaswKxyk


*Get to Know Your Anatomy*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97q7APd83uo


*Other videos and tutorials on softcup and youtube websites:*
https://www.softcup.com/video-tutorials
https://www.youtube.com/user/insteadinc


----------



## abagailb14

So after bd'ing this morning I inserted a soft cup and upon removal about 5 hrs later I found a small amount of blood in it. Is this normal or did I do something wrong?


----------



## 2have4kids

I just saw a show on Dr Oz, if you have sex you can bleed if it's rough. You can also bleed when the eggie pops out. Who knows?


----------



## srod12

That Happend to me today too, Im so confused! DH put his :spermy: in the cup and then i inserted it, only because the first day it leaked alot, I wanted to see if this would make a difference, but instead when I took it out this morning there was blood there instead, but it was watery.


----------



## fluterby429

small bit of bleeding is normal. You could've been scratched or been a bit too rough or it could be from ovulation.

Great idea with the videos

Spillage happens. If you are inserting after bd some is bound to come out. It's minimal


----------



## Grace2803

Im still waiting for my soft cup, but I've started using just a regular menstrual cup while I wait. I've never used either before, but I found the regular cup keeps everything "in there" and I had very minimal spillage. I did notice, though, that after about 5 hours I began to get uncomfortable - it was the same kind of feeling you get when you insert a tampon incorrectly and it hurts a little (sorry if TMI). 

Any of you ladies heard of BFP's with menstrual cups rather than soft cups?


----------



## fluterby429

soft cups are used for you AF as well. I'm sure it's the same concept.


----------



## Soccergurl3

I am now a true believer of softcups used them for the first time this cycle and got my :bfp: today!


----------



## tiatammy

Soccergurl3 said:


> I am now a true believer of softcups used them for the first time this cycle and got my :bfp: today!

CONGRADULATIONS, I have used them and they have done nothing for me, but am truly happy they worked for you, How long have you been ttc? I have been trying for 16 months and nothing. FRIENDS.:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Soccergurl3

Thank you so much!!! We have been trying only for 3 cycles but it has seemed like an eternity waiting to try (almost 2 years). Sure I would love to be friends, I have no clue how to add you so can you add me instead? :)


----------



## abagailb14

Congrats Soccergurl3! It's my first cycle using softcups as well so I hope I get some of your luck! :)


----------



## Miss cat

Soccergurl3 said:


> I am now a true believer of softcups used them for the first time this cycle and got my :bfp: today!

Fantastic! Congratulations, I'm so happy for you. Best of luck for the next nine months!


----------



## desiree1970

Ash0619 said:


> To those of you saying there wasnt much in the cup when you took it out...there isnt supposed to be! Your cervix sucked the sperm up and left the cup empty- yay!!

When you remove the Softcup the next morning, what's left is most likely semen residue. And yes, sometimes it kinda seems like a lot. However, by the time you are removing it, all of the sperm have left the semen and have already traveled up into the cervix. Actually from what I've read the sperm pass through the cervix withing 35-45 minutes after insertion.


----------



## Blythe

hi ladies - not sure if this thread is redundant or not but wanted to ask something about soft cups and insertion. I have just got the hang of moon cups but think soft cups appear to be better suited to TTC. however, i put it inside whilst sitting and it pops up past my pubic bone and i try to push it in as far as i can and it is quite comfortable. I am currently on my period so trying to get the hang of it - after maybe an hour or two it starts leaking and i need a pad then when i get it out blood is all over it both sides so clearly not pooling in the little plastic bit. i hear women can dtd with this in - with this in mind i just stuck my finger inside and can feel it and cannot imagine how people can have sex with it in. So my one is clearly not sitting over my cervix and i have no idea how to do that - any hints or tips would be gratefully received?


----------



## Noo

Hi There, 

I got some Softcups but to be honest I don't like them as much as my mooncup so I shall be using that instead! The Softcups don't seem to sit right with me.


----------



## Blythe

Hi noo.....yeah I have to say I much prefer my mooncup. It has been a bit of a revalation really....feel great not using tampons and doing my bit for the environment! Will probably have another go tomorrow with the softcup then give up!


----------



## FireBaby

Hi ladies - just wanted to see if any of you had experienced this when using softcups.

I used one yesterday after BD I was on CD8 yeserday- it was about 3pm in the afternoon and I left it in for 10 hours - took it out at 1am.

When I took it out there was a fair amount of brownish blood inside the cup. I am wondering what this could be :( 

I usually Ov on CD12 so I wonder if it is preov bleeding but it seems too early for that - 4days before.

Or could it be left over AF clearing out? I have light cycles - 2 days of bleeding one day spotting. So AF was done 5 days ago....

Or did I 'damage' something while using the softcup?

Anyone able to shed any light on this? I'm hoping it was just AF clearing out. Have any of you had bleeding when using softcups? 

I did a CP this morning and there was no blood....even yesterday before we BD I did a CP and didn't get any spotting....


----------



## 2have4kids

FireBaby said:


> Hi ladies - just wanted to see if any of you had experienced this when using softcups.
> 
> I used one yesterday after BD I was on CD8 yeserday- it was about 3pm in the afternoon and I left it in for 10 hours - took it out at 1am.
> 
> When I took it out there was a fair amount of brownish blood inside the cup. I am wondering what this could be :(
> 
> I usually Ov on CD12 so I wonder if it is preov bleeding but it seems too early for that - 4days before.
> 
> Or could it be left over AF clearing out? I have light cycles - 2 days of bleeding one day spotting. So AF was done 5 days ago....
> 
> Or did I 'damage' something while using the softcup?
> 
> Anyone able to shed any light on this? I'm hoping it was just AF clearing out. Have any of you had bleeding when using softcups?
> 
> I did a CP this morning and there was no blood....even yesterday before we BD I did a CP and didn't get any spotting....

You might have irritated your cervix when bding. It's common. I've never had this happen but especially when pregnant the ladies tend to freak out and it's just because it's a delicate part, the outside can bleed during/after :sex: or pap. You might only be noticing now because of the softcup, may have always been like that.


----------



## Noo

Don't forget that at different parts of your cycle your hormones are at different levels and therefore you may be more at risk of bleeding upon contact of the cervix. Normally it's just a bit of erosion or a cervical ectropian which are more likely to bleed post-coital during pregnancy or high levels of hormones :)


----------



## 76sljamh

I am trying the softcups this cycle! This is our 4th cycle TTC and 1st trying the softcups. I'm also charting, checking CM & using OPKs. I will update with my results once its time to test. :D


----------



## 2have4kids

76sljamh said:


> I am trying the softcups this cycle! This is our 4th cycle TTC and 1st trying the softcups. I'm also charting, checking CM & using OPKs. I will update with my results once its time to test. :D

Yeay baby, good luck!


----------



## 76sljamh

I forgot to mention that we are also BDing everyday during my fertile week. Praying for an early Christmas gift. :)


----------



## Noo

Good Luck! :)


----------



## 76sljamh

I'm very happy to report another success for Softcups!! This was our 4th cycle trying to conceive & my first cycle using Softcups, I got a definite BFP this morning @ 10dpo. I'm still in complete shock!! :)


----------



## tiatammy

76sljamh said:


> I'm very happy to report another success for Softcups!! This was our 4th cycle trying to conceive & my first cycle using Softcups, I got a definite BFP this morning @ 10dpo. I'm still in complete shock!! :)

congradulation 76, I am on my 4th round of clomid on 150mg cd 5-9, I also got the softcups I do hope they work, In april I will be coming up on 2 years that I have not yet got a BFP. HUGS HUGS FRIENDS< again congrads


----------



## 2have4kids

76sljamh said:


> I'm very happy to report another success for Softcups!! This was our 4th cycle trying to conceive & my first cycle using Softcups, I got a definite BFP this morning @ 10dpo. I'm still in complete shock!! :)

WOW, congratulations! That's amazing.:thumbup:


----------



## Anika85

This is my first month using soft cups. It's my 4th cycle. I also used pre seed as well. 

I found soft cups quite daunting due to size. But they actually fit quite well. Although I do find they hurt a tiny tiny bit. ESP if u r bursting for loo. 

I slept well with it in. I put it in after bd and put my bum on pillow. It went in quite easily. 
To take out I sat on loo. And used the hook like method to pull it out. It contained a lot of seman so I'm quite worried about how swimmers made it out. 

Did anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Noo

I've stopped using them. I found them too uncomfy. Though I do notice even 2 days after BD that I "lose" excess semen when I go to pee. Never noticed it before. I'm wondering if it does that only at times the cervix isn't open fully?


----------



## Anika85

I was think that too. It's early for me anyway. I am on cd10. And I usually o around cd16. But I thought I'd give it a try before the crucial time. I have heard its really helpful but I am worried I am not fitting it right and so the seman is being trapped in there rather than swimming away.


----------



## 2have4kids

Anika85 said:


> This is my first month using soft cups. It's my 4th cycle. I also used pre seed as well.
> 
> I found soft cups quite daunting due to size. But they actually fit quite well. Although I do find they hurt a tiny tiny bit. ESP if u r bursting for loo.
> 
> I slept well with it in. I put it in after bd and put my bum on pillow. It went in quite easily.
> To take out I sat on loo. And used the hook like method to pull it out. It contained a lot of seman so I'm quite worried about how swimmers made it out.
> 
> Did anyone else have this problem?

I'd be scared if there wasn't any semen in the cup when I take it out. At least you know that there were lots sitting close up to the right area. I haven't had any issues with them in fact, of 15 months of trying and 11 of absolutely no success the last 4 times we used softcups I had the double lines twice! To me this is amazing and I will continue using them. I give them away as gifts now to the friends I have who are ttc:haha: I don't think I o'd last month (after my m/c) but I told DH that December was going to be a warm, loving month and our baby will have an August/Sept birthday. We'll see, here's to December:flower: :dust:


----------



## Anika85

That's such a good idea. Because I hadn't ever heard of moon cups or soft cups before I never knew such an invention existed. And I've heard great success stories. I hope December is your month. 

I was just worried about the amount in the cup. I thought maybe I put it in wrong or maybe the cup is too deep? 

Sorry to ask but does that mean you have had 4 mcs? 
I've had one chem preg in October. 

Fx for us xx


----------



## Noo

I'm beginning to wonder if there was something in the air in October! Lots of people seemed to get a chemical in October!

ETA: I also BD'd and had excess semen on CD10 :) I'm hoping to get a few more BD in this week. Due to O Wed-Thur ish.


----------



## Anika85

Oh I'm just a day behind u. I'm due to o Friday :) we can be cycle buddies 

R u using pre seed too? 
I used it for first time last night. I never used lub before. It feels great lol. My hubby hates the slime like feel but he was ok with pre seed. 

I'm also taking royal jelly every morning. 

Do u bd every other day? My gp said every day reduces sperm count so should do it eod

Fingers crossed for us


----------



## Noo

Anika85 said:


> Oh I'm just a day behind u. I'm due to o Friday :) we can be cycle buddies
> 
> R u using pre seed too?
> I used it for first time last night. I never used lub before. It feels great lol. My hubby hates the slime like feel but he was ok with pre seed.
> 
> I'm also taking royal jelly every morning.
> 
> Do u bd every other day? My gp said every day reduces sperm count so should do it eod
> 
> Fingers crossed for us

Yes I'm using Pre-Seed. I normally do use lubrication as since having the Mirena coil I've been really dry! Though the last 2 months I've not really needed it strangely but still liking the pre-seed. 

How long have you been TTC? This will be my 9th cycle, though the first 6 were more NTNP than actively TTC.

We BD as and when we can really as we're both shift workers. It seems to have hit every other day for us this cycle which is good. I won't be able to BD on Thursday as we're both on night shift (unless we can fit in an afternoon BD, though DH doesn't really dig that!). I'm feeling strangely optimistic this month though it could simply be the huge amount of :bfp: that seem to be on the board at the minute. I'm hoping for a September EDD though rather than August!


----------



## Anika85

I've been trying for 4 cycles now. We've wanted to start ttc over a year ago but I got injured and its taken a year for my recovery. 

I feel positive about this month too. Apparently most babes are born in September so December is a popular month to get preg. I think it's all the Xmas spirit :)


----------



## 2have4kids

Anika85 said:


> That's such a good idea. Because I hadn't ever heard of moon cups or soft cups before I never knew such an invention existed. And I've heard great success stories. I hope December is your month.
> 
> I was just worried about the amount in the cup. I thought maybe I put it in wrong or maybe the cup is too deep?
> 
> Sorry to ask but does that mean you have had 4 mcs?
> I've had one chem preg in October.
> 
> Fx for us xx

Got preggers twice in the last 4 months of trying while using softcups (15 months total), 1chemical + 1 m/c at 8 weeks. Hopefully next one will stick. I hope this is your month too. Sorry about your chemical, it's such a let down isn't it!


----------



## Anika85

Oh I'm sorry to hear that. It is awful when u have a chem preg and mc. I can't imagine what it feels like to mc. Chem preg is still v depressing but surely not as bad. 

Soft cups seem to be the magic going forward. Lets hope Santa brings is out wish this Xmas. Good luck ladies. X


----------



## 76sljamh

Just a thought, but could it be the length of time you're leaving the softcups in place?? There will always be some "leftovers" in the softcups when you remove them, but I had very little every time. I left the softcups in place for 12hrs which is the longest time recommended by the manufacturer. I don't think the :spermy: are as fast as everyone thinks, I was watching a NatGeo special on conception and they stated that sperm only travel on average 1/10th of an inch every minute. 

I hope you all get your BFPs this month!! 

:dust:


----------



## Anika85

Thank you for this. I think you may be right. I removed the cup after nearly 10 hours and pleased to say there was hardly anything in the cup. 

Congratulations on ur babe. I hope pregnancy is treating u well!! X


----------



## Noo

I left mine in only 3 hours the last time - Though my cervix was high, soft and open - There was nothing left in it other than residue so I'm hoping they swam well!


----------



## Chase

Bump


----------



## Hope2be2013

I bought some yesterday and used my first one last night!! It was very easy to use, not hard to get out at all, didn't hurt...I actually didn't feel it and I slept with it all night. Now let's hope it works!


----------



## 2have4kids

FX for you ladies!!


----------



## LoveMyTripawd

I am trying them for the first time this month. I'm a bit scared because they look so big, but it is worth a try! I will trust the women who say they are easy to use :)


----------



## Blythe

This might sound horrid but worth a go....my DH recently had a SA done. He produced and submitted sample at 8.30am and it was stuck in an incubator then tested at 2.30pm in the afternoon. This month I DTD around midnight and stayed in bed after and inserted the softcup in the morning to avoid it all coming out (nice!) coz I figured that my private area must be a bit like an incubator and the sperm might still be good to go. I removed at later that day so hoping it extended the chances....


----------



## 2have4kids

Blythe said:


> This might sound horrid but worth a go....my DH recently had a SA done. He produced and submitted sample at 8.30am and it was stuck in an incubator then tested at 2.30pm in the afternoon. This month I DTD around midnight and stayed in bed after and inserted the softcup in the morning to avoid it all coming out (nice!) coz I figured that my private area must be a bit like an incubator and the sperm might still be good to go. I removed at later that day so hoping it extended the chances....

I don't think it's horrid at all. We do what we have to do.


----------



## Briss

vagina is very acidic and sperm is unlikely to survive there for more than I do not know an hour at most, wouldn't you need some preseed to change the environment to alkaline so the sperm can survive for longer in the softcup?


----------



## Blythe

Briss - you are right the V is a pretty hostile environment for sperm most of the time....but around O or when there is the right kind of CM they can survive for much longer...i use a lubricant like preseed [cannot remember name now but i got it in boots] so that should help.


----------



## Nolagyrl1913

This thread has given me so much encouragement - I think my problem is I don't lie down long enough for those :spermy: to swim up....

My last MC was in September and I hoped I would have been pregnant by now.....but I am HOPEFUL after reading this thread - and it took awhile.
Any other softcup success stories out there?

Good Luck to all!!!


----------



## BumptasticMTY

Just started using these today! Any other softcupers??


----------



## 2have4kids

I've used them for 2 years now and had 1bfp along with 1 chemical. I believe they do work, best of luck! :dust:


----------



## BumptasticMTY

Great to hear. I believe they will work for me, hoping that is! Putting it in was a bit odd, removing it was tricky too!

I've read that some put preseed in the cup before insertion. How much should one put?


----------



## Blythe

I haven't used them for a while but keen to get going again. My only problem is I worry that the sperm gets caught on the other side and gets blocked from going in my cervix as often there's stuff still in the cup when I remove it. Once I put it in there it takes on life of its own and i just aim to get it up there! Also I worry about cold preseed killing the sperm. 

Worry, worry, worry


----------



## Babybonn

Used Softcups and took mucinex , used opk's and used preseed 6 years ago and I got pregnant first try!


----------



## Rainbobby18

New softcup user. I tried for the first time last night. I had never used one before so it to some adjusting until I was comfortable and I also put my legs up for about 15 minutes. Hopefully May brings bfps for us all.


----------



## Pookied8476

I&#8217;m using menstrual cups but I&#8217;ve noticed no matter how long I leave them in there&#8217;s still liquified semen and Cm in the cup!! Is this normal?


----------

